# IOTA: To the moon.



## Jdnec_wow (18 Sep 2017)

El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre. 

Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo. ::


----------



## terraenxebre (18 Sep 2017)

Yo diría que es un rebote de gato muerto


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Me hace gracia que os creáis que está bajando por lo que dice ese.
> 
> Anda que no hemos escuchado los bitcoñeros la cantidad de críticas que provienen de personas de influencia a lo largo de los años.
> 
> ...




Veremos los 4$ antes de que acabe el año.


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (18 Sep 2017)

Y eso donde se compra? Viendo algunos aciertos tuyos del pasado y la filosofia tras la moneda, la idea de pillar unas IOTA me atrae.

Edit: Ignorad la pregunta. Acabo de ver que hay un hilo al respecto mas abajo.


----------



## trancos123 (18 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Veremos los 4$ antes de que acabe el año.



Joder, bittrex no tiene IOTAs, que exchange usáis?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Sep 2017)

Bitfinex es el único exchange donde se puede comprar.

Y solo con Bitfinex ha alcanzado una capitalización dentro del top 10 de todas las criptos.

En cuanto salga para Kraken, Coinbase, Bittrex... imaginaos. :rolleye:


----------



## trancos123 (18 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bitfinex es el único exchange donde se puede comprar.
> 
> Y solo con Bitfinex ha alcanzado una capitalización dentro del top 10 de todas las criptos.
> 
> En cuanto salga para Kraken, Coinbase, Bittrex... imaginaos. :rolleye:



600$ en iotas.
Esperemos que tengas razón.


----------



## workforfood (18 Sep 2017)

El problema de IOTA para especuladores que es una ICO que ya ha sido totalmente repartida mayormente entre los creadores y sueltan las monedas poco a poco porque miras la cantidad que hay la cantidad es tremenda 2,779,530,283 MIOTA y esa cantidad ya está totalmente repartida, los que compran IOTA solo están ayudando a hacer millonarios a los creadores de esa moneda porque la están soltando al market a cuentagotas.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 15:00 ----------

Solo para comparar la capitalización con la cantidad de monedas, alguien puede decir que el bitcoin se puede fraccionar en satoshis y dan una cantidad equivalente, sí pero el satoshi, no es una moneda autónoma es solo una fracción y si compras satohis el bitcoin no para de aumentar de valor, mientras que con el MIOTA no.

$1,680,487,332 
2,779,530,283 MIOTA
$65,629,249,954 
16,573,587 BTC


----------



## orbeo (18 Sep 2017)

Bueno pero eso no es malo a la hora de sostener el precio no? A ellos también les interesa que suba.

Voy a meterle algo, aunque como siempre SEPA a Kraken y pasar euros a btc y transferencia a Bitfinex. Para cuando llegue mi compra ya a subido a la luna, saturno y va de regreso.


----------



## workforfood (18 Sep 2017)

O sea que esa cotización es falsa está a ese precio porque los que tienen la moneda comprada a 0.01 céntimos de $ no la sueltan porque esperan venderla más cara, no porque valga eso, y al poco que saquen nuevas remesas al mercado se volverá a hundir.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

Yo le meti fichas el viernes por la tarde a 0.48, en cuanto pueda cargaré algo más las metere en el wallet y a esperar un par de años a ver hasta dónde llega (o no), pero de momento desde la aparición de Bitcoin creo que es la cripto más disruptiva, sólo por no ser un copy&paste de Bitcoin ya vale la pena, y por no usar blockchain, si no Tangle.







Breve explicación de IOTA y de como funciona Tangle:
_
"
¿Qué es IOTA?


IOTA es un rompedor nuevo libro de cuentas distribuido y open source que no utiliza la cadena de bloques.

Su innovador nuevo protocolo de prueba cuántica conocido como el Tangle da lugar a nuevas características únicas como cero comisiones, escalabilidad infinita, transacciones rápidas, transferencia segura de datos y mucho más.

IOTA se centra inicialmente en servir como la columna vertebral del Internet-de-las-cosas (IoT).

Características
Cero comisiones
Para enviar una transacción de IOTA, el dispositivo de un usuario tan sólo debe confirmar otras dos transacciones en el Tangle (la red). Para confirmar estas dos transacciones, el dispositivo realiza una "prueba de trabajo" de baja dificultad que es en esencia sólo una serie de problemas matemáticos. Estos problemas matemáticos pueden ser realizados por casi cualquier dispositivo moderno incluyendo computadoras portátiles y teléfonos.

El usuario y el validador (minero, staker, etc.) ya no son entidades disociadas en IOTA. Esto elimina la necesidad de desperdiciar grandes cantidades de energía en la minería, o el riesgo inevitable de validación de la centralización. Quizás y todavía más importante, debido a que el Tangle elimina el requisito de los mineros / stakers / etc., las monedas recién minadas y las tarifas de transacción no necesitan ser extraídas del sistema para pagar las comisiones de validación. El resultado es que IOTA tiene cero comisiones.

La prueba de trabajo en IOTA no debe compararse con la utilizada en cadenas de bloques tradicionales. La prueba de trabajo de IOTA es directamente comparable a Hashcash, y tiene dos propósitos: prevenir el spam y prevenir los Sybil-attacks. La prueba de trabajo en IOTA puede incluso ser exteriorizada de pequeños dispositivos ligeros a algo más capaz de manejar la carga computacional.

Infinitamente escalable
Como cada transacción requiere que el remitente verifique otras dos transacciones en el Tangle, se pueden confirmar más transacciones a medida que aumenta el número de usuarios que las envían. Esto significa que IOTA escala proporcionalmente al número de transacciones ad infinitum. La escalabilidad IOTA se representa en el siguiente gráfico.

Transacciones rápidas
Los tiempos de transacción son inversamente proporcionales al número de transacciones en el Tangle. Cuantas más transacciones, más rápidamente se confirmará cada transacción. A medida que IOTA se aproxime a una adopción masiva crítica, los tiempos de transacción se aproximarán al tiempo de propagación de la red.

Oferta monetaria fija
Todos los IOTA que existirán fueron creados en el bloque genesis. La cantidad nunca aumentará o disminuirá. La oferta monetaria total de 2.779.530.283.277.761 está optimizada para la computación ternaria y para la facilidad de notación utilizando unidades SI. ((3^33-1)/2) = 2.779 x 10^15



Prueba cuántica
IOTA utiliza firmas basadas en hash en lugar de criptografía de curva elíptica (ECC). Las firmas basadas en hash no sólo son mucho más rápidas que ECC, también simplifican en gran medida el proceso de firma y verificación y reducen la complejidad general del protocolo Tangle.

Otras características
Otras características incluyen: libro de cuentas inmutable, sharding/snapshotting/swarming, modularidad, ligereza, transferencia de datos segura, descentralizada y privada.

El Tangle
IOTA utiliza el Tangle que es un protocolo de software que difiere fundamentalmente del protocolo blockchain. La brillantez del Tangle es que las transacciones se procesan en paralelo. El Tangle difiere de la cadena de bloques principalmente de dos formas:

1) IOTA es capaz de lograr un alto rendimiento de transacciones paralelizando la validación. A medida que el Tangle crece con más transacciones, IOTA se vuelve más rápido y más seguro con la finalización de la transacción sucediendo más rápidamente a medida que se aborda la masa crítica de la red.

2) La forma en que el consenso se logra en una cadena de bloques es a través de un mecanismo riguroso que requiere que múltiples partes "compitan" entre sí en un intento de agregar el siguiente bloque y ganar la recompensa de dicho bloque. Dado que los "mineros" y los "usuarios" son entidades desacopladas, las recompensas por bloque pagadas a los mineros estarán formadas en su mayoría por las tarifas de transacción de los usuarios. En el Tangle, "mineros" y "usuarios" ya no son entidades disociadas.

Para que una transacción sea confirmada en una cadena de bloques, debe transcurrir un cierto intervalo de tiempo arbitrario para la creación de los bloques. El Tangle permite los pagos asíncronos, por lo que no hay restricciones temporales arbitrarias extrínsecas en la finalización de la transacción.

El Tangle se programa en ternario que es una desviación del código binario tradicional. El Ternario es mucho más eficiente que el binario y proporciona algunas mejoras significativas en la funcionalidad. El Tangle se puede ejecutar en sistemas binarios o ternarios. "_

Fuente: IOTA Support - Â¿QuÃ© es IOTA?

Fundadores del 'IoT Trusted Alliance' junto a empresas como bosch, cisco o foxconn, lo dicho, buena pinta el proyecto.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> O sea que esa cotización es falsa está a ese precio porque los que tienen la moneda comprada a 0.01 céntimos de $ no la sueltan porque esperan venderla más cara, no porque valga eso, y al poco que saquen nuevas remesas al mercado se volverá a hundir.



Cito para que te comas un owned o para aclamarte como visionario. Viendo tu ignorancia en estos temas preveo que te comerás un owned, pero lo mismo me equivoco.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 15:36 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Veremos los 4$ antes de que acabe el año.



Igual que con cerdoforfood, cito para que te comas un owned o para aclamarte como visionario.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> *O sea que esa cotización es falsa está a ese precio porque los que tienen la moneda comprada a 0.01 céntimos de $ no la sueltan porque esperan venderla más cara*, no porque valga eso, y al poco que saquen nuevas remesas al mercado se volverá a hundir.



Creo que eso se puede aplicar a cualquier cripto, incluido Bitcoin, la gente hace holds largos en monedas con proyectos potentes para intentar vender cuando el precio esté disparado, y para que eso pase en IOTA faltan todavía años, paciencia.


----------



## workforfood (18 Sep 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Yo le meti fichas el viernes por la tarde a 0.48, en cuanto pueda cargaré algo más las metere en el wallet y a esperar un par de años a ver hasta dónde llega (o no)
> 
> Fundadores del 'IoT Trusted Alliance' junto a empresas como bosch, cisco o foxconn, lo dicho, buena pinta el proyecto.



Si pero que esa cotización es falsa solo están tradeados el 8% de esa cantidad de monedas el 92% no están en el market, los que tienen los MIOTA saben que en el momento que vayan vendiendo sus monedas se hunde el precio totalmente, la estrategia es soltar las monedas a cuentagotas para que suba de valor y sacar poco a poco las moneda por lo que el valor de IOTA está totalmente manipulado por sus creadores. 

Y lo de las empresas no apoyan la "moneda" es porque tienen proyectos empresariales del internet de las cosas pero no tiene nada que ver con la moneda. Es como etherum que tiene miles de empresas detrás pero que son proyectos que no tienen nada que ver con la moneda.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Sep 2017)

Workforfood acaba de descubrir que es el "float". ::

En la bolsa aquellos valores con menor float están sujetos a una mayor volatilidad (en general), y es cierto que el precio es más fácilmente manipulable por las grandes manos, pero eso deberías de saber que es POSITIVO.

Otra moneda por ejemplo EOS, está muy distribuida, y cuanto mayor sea el número de inversores que hay en un valor, mayor es la probabilidad de que sean "manos débiles". De ahí que sea de las criptos que más ha sufrido. 

A los whales no les tiembla el pulso con una caída de un 20%, un weak holder en cambio, entra en pánico. 

Bueno, no estoy aquí para dar clases de bolsa, el que quiera, que compre. Resubo el hilo el 1 de Enero 2018.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Sep 2017)

Le metere los euritos de esta semana destinados a las putas y los barcos, a ver si me puedo comprar alguna isla dentro de tres o cuatro meses cuando suba un 30000%.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Workforfood acaba de descubrir que es el "float". ::
> 
> En la bolsa aquellos valores con menor float están sujetos a una mayor volatilidad (en general), y es cierto que el precio es más fácilmente manipulable por las grandes manos, pero eso deberías de saber que es POSITIVO.
> 
> ...




Ojalá tengas razón, yo tengo una modesta cantidad invertida, a ver en que queda para esas fechas.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Sep 2017)

AVISO: El único peligro es si el Bitcoin vuelve a caer, en tal caso, todas las alt-coins caerán más que el Bitcoin, así que ojito con eso. 

A priori, el Bitcoin tiene pinta de que va en busca de nuevos "all time highs".


----------



## endemoniado (18 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> AVISO: El único peligro es si el Bitcoin vuelve a caer, en tal caso, todas las alt-coins caerán más que el Bitcoin, así que ojito con eso.
> 
> A priori, el Bitcoin tiene pinta de que va en busca de nuevos "all time highs".



Estás convencido de que el bitcoin va para arriba ¿? Ves a la peña pagando 7000 euros por un bitcoin ¿?

Hay poca oferta y cualquier cosa puede ocurrir pero otra noticia negativa respecto al bitcoin o las criptos podría hacerlo caer de nuevo a los 3000 y la fe disiparse en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Ahora todo el mundo cree que se está repitiendo la jugada anterior cuando btc cayó a 1800 y escaló a los 5000 en cuestión de semanas pero cuando todo el mundo lo ve...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

IOTA es una estafa centralizada. Cuidado.

IOTA is centralized


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (18 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> IOTA es una estafa centralizada. Cuidado.



En teoria es temporal, hasta que la red haya alcanzado suficiente masa crítica, o eso entendí yo, de momento tienen mi confianza, veremos en un futuro, pero de ahí a llamarlo estafa hay un trecho.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Sep 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Estás convencido de que el bitcoin va para arriba ¿? Ves a la peña pagando 7000 euros por un bitcoin ¿?
> 
> Hay poca oferta y cualquier cosa puede ocurrir pero otra noticia negativa respecto al bitcoin o las criptos podría hacerlo caer de nuevo a los 3000 y la fe disiparse en un abrir y cerrar de ojos. Ahora todo el mundo cree que se está repitiendo la jugada anterior cuando btc cayó a 1800 y escaló a los 5000 en cuestión de semanas pero cuando todo el mundo lo ve...



Eso nunca se sabe, pero tu no te quedas encerrado en casa porque al salir a la calle te pudiera atropellar un coche... ¿no? :rolleye:

Hay una zona que yo llamo "de riesgo", que va entre los 4350$ hasta el máximo, es en esta zona donde se "verá" que pasará (previsiblemente volatilidad), pero yo en ese rango de precios iré descargando hasta el 50% del peso de mi cartera, y recompro más caro cuando el bitcoin sobrepase el máximo histórico (que es cuando habrá certeza de que seguirá subiendo y mucho).

Otro punto clave es el día 30 de este mes, se verá como afectará el cierre definitivo de los exchanges chinos (previsiblemente se cerrarán muchas posiciones y podría suponer un desplome que con suerte se quedará en pequeña corrección, pero podría suceder un efecto avalancha y caer mucho más... o podría no pasar nada ya que al no poder hacerse arbitraje entre los exchanges chinos y occidentales, no habría efecto contagio).

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 17:08 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> IOTA es una estafa centralizada. Cuidado.
> 
> IOTA is centralized



La centalización no ha impedido que Ripple subiese 6800% en dos meses. :rolleye:

Sr. Mojón es un auténtico early adopter HODLer bitcoñero que cree en la filosofía del Bitcoin a muerte, y para él invertir en una alt-coin, sería como engañar a su esposa (algo impensable para un fundamentalista religioso bitcoinita como él). 

Aunque le respeto por eso, si no fuera por gente como él, el bitcoin no hubiera subido tanto, así que, aunque no te lo haya dicho nunca: gracias.

Yo prefiero estar casado con el Bitcoin, pero de vez en cuando me voy de iotas. ::


----------



## Sr.Mojón (18 Sep 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> En teoria es temporal, hasta que la red haya alcanzado suficiente masa crítica, o eso entendí yo, de momento tienen mi confianza, veremos en un futuro, pero de ahí a llamarlo estafa hay un trecho.



Anda, leeros este hilo, por favor (sobretodo los últimos pots).

Blockchain vs DAG (Byteball's concencus algorithm).



> _Ok, no problem, that's your choice.
> 
> For other readers who may be interested in ELI5 explanation of the problem:
> 
> ...



El mundo de las shitcoins está repleto de estafas de este estilo. Son estafas muy complejas y difíciles de descubrir. Como resumen...en realidad sólo existe Bitcoin por un lado, y un montón de desarrolladores desaprensivos y avariciosos que nunca dudarán en crear "flawed shitcoins" para que amablemente les deis vuestros bitcoins a ellos.

Ocurrió con la moda del "Proof of Stake" y ocurrirá también con la moda del "DAG"

Otro post importantísimo sobre la estafa de esas shitcoins basadas en DAG es este (está a principios del hilo):



> _We already had that discussion. The Monte Carlo model (from the white paper) assumes that all payers and payees employ the same algorithmic strategy for disambiguating double-spends. But there is no way to enforce that assumption without centralized servers.
> 
> Rather than argue, remove the centralized servers and let's observe._



Es muy esclarecedor lo que dice ahí y es la explicación perfecta de por qué necesitan de centralización para funcionar y por qué nunca podrán dejar de ser centralizadas.


----------



## workforfood (18 Sep 2017)

Hay otra moneda basada en el grafo Byteball Byteball &mdash; smart payments made simple.

No sé si alguien lo quiere comentar un poco, se basa en lo mismo que IOTA.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (18 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay otra moneda basada en el grafo Byteball Byteball &mdash; smart payments made simple.
> 
> No sé si alguien lo quiere comentar un poco, se basa en lo mismo que IOTA.



¿Tú qué opinas?


----------



## workforfood (18 Sep 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> ¿Tú qué opinas?



Me he dado cuenta ahora de la existencia de esta moneda el byteball y que usa Grafo, pero está en el coinmarket y en 5 exchanges Bittrex, Cryptox, Cryptopia, Changelly, and Bitsquare.

Cuando se decía que era muy difícil de implantar IOTA en otros exchanges porque no usa blockchain y byteball está en 5 nada más salir cuando usa la misma tecnología. Algo raro es que IOTA solo esté en un exchange desde hace tiempo parece que está montado todo para sacar la moneda a cuenta gotas y venderla cara.

Por lo que he leído dicen que es parecida a IOTA con algunas diferencias.
Byteball vs IOTA-token. - The T

---------- Post added 18-sep-2017 at 19:07 ----------

También he leído que se espera que salgan más ICO basadas en DAG, y que estén mejor distribuidas.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (18 Sep 2017)

He intentado comprar en bitfinex via bitcoin y aunque tengo en el balance ya la cantidad de bitcoin que he enviado no me deja comprar los IOTA porque dice que no tengo balance a pesar de que si que tengo, ¿ ésto necesita tiempo o algo parecido para hacer las ordenes? lo digo porque me acabo de registrar en esa pagina, yo suelo tirar de kraken ienso:


Edit: No he dicho nada, comprado Iota.


----------



## Foreto (18 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.
> 
> Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo. ::



Te hice caso con BTC y te debo todo lo que he ganado.

Te vuelvo a seguir. Acabo de comprar 1.000 IOTAS, que no sabía que existían hasta que te he leído.....

Aunque esto no salga yo ya te debo mucho, muchas gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## barborico (19 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El mundo de las shitcoins está repleto de estafas de este estilo. Son estafas muy complejas y difíciles de descubrir. Como resumen...en realidad sólo existe Bitcoin por un lado, y un montón de desarrolladores desaprensivos y avariciosos que nunca dudarán en crear "flawed shitcoins" para que amablemente les deis vuestros bitcoins a ellos.
> 
> Ocurrió con la moda del "Proof of Stake" y ocurrirá también con la moda del "DAG"
> 
> ...



Con todos mis respetos, pero lávate la boca antes de hablar de byteball como scam.

Es centralizada, sí, pero a diferencia de iota:
- No ha habido ICO, 98% todas las monedas repartidas a gente que posee BTC/bytes.
- La centralización se basa en "testigos", cuyo único cometido es controlar el doble gasto. Por esa razón reciben una parte de las comisiones de transacción. Actualmente están controlados por el desarrollador, su intención es irlos dando a terceras partes de confianza (son los que aparecen por defecto en el wallet).
- Cada usuario puede elegir sus propios testigos, pero solo puede cambiar 1 a la vez. Esto hace que los usuarios deban consensuar testigos confiables (no puedo poner mi propio testigo y hacer doble gasto). Lo he simplificado mucho, no tengo tiempo para la explicación completa.
- A diferencia de IOTA, no tiene tasas de errores en las transacciones del 30%.
- Su desarrollador, tonych, no comete cagadas tan gordas como creerse que puede hacer su propia función de hasheo "porque el lo vale".

Podría seguir pero simplemente, decirte que te informes antes de calificar cualquier otro proyecto que no sea btc como scam.

Todos los bytes que poseo me los han dado GRATIS. (1.5 btc al valor de cambio actual).

Byteball no está vendiendo lo que no es, a diferencia de IOTA. Cualquiera con dos dedos de frente que lea el whitepaper se da cuenta. 

Byteball &mdash; smart payments made simple


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2017)

Han sacado otra moneda basada en el GRAFO.

Aidos Kuneen

Aidos Kuneen


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Con todos mis respetos, pero lávate la boca antes de hablar de byteball como scam.
> 
> Es centralizada, sí, pero a diferencia de iota:
> - No ha habido ICO, 98% todas las monedas repartidas a gente que posee BTC/bytes.
> ...



No, no, no, no, no y NO. Me da igual discutir contigo e incluso enfrentarme a ti, como ya lo hice antes con digipl, zz00zz con la estafa de maidsafe, y tantos otros que TODOS estaban equivocados y que han desaparecido del foro sin darme la razón que, en justicia, me corresponde . Parece que tenga el puto síndrome de Casandra con el tema de las criptos.

Todas las monedas DAG, al igual que todas las monedas PoS y, como resumen, todas las monedas que renuncian a emplear una prueba de trabajo para garantizar una FLECHA DE TIEMPO en el sistema, son estafas que requieren de diversos mecanismos de centralización para poder funcionar (en forma de testigos, checkpoints, clusters económicos, supernodos, etc)

La explicación es muy sencilla y tiene que ver con la física. La única forma de impedir que un usuario de cualquier criptomoneda intente con éxito un fraude de doble gasto, es conseguir que el propio sistema discrimine entre transacciones que ocurrieron ANTES y transacciones que ocurrieron DESPUÉS. Y establecer este ANTES y este DESPUÉS en una criptomoneda es lo que los físicos llaman establecer exitosamente una FLECHA DE TIEMPO 

Flecha del tiempo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Esta flecha de tiempo tiene una importantísima característica: debe ser irreversible, es decir ( y cito textualmente de la wikipedia) que futuro y pasado, sobre el eje del presente, muestran entre sí una neta asimetría (el pasado, que es inmutable, se distingue claramente del incierto futuro).

¿Y cómo puede alcanzarse esta irreversibilidad de la flecha de tiempo en una criptomoneda y, además, conseguirlo de forma descentralizada, transparente y fácilmente verificable por cualquier participante de la red?

Dilo barborico. DILO, mecagoendios, que creo que tú y yo nos merecemos que lo digas bien alto!!!. Efectivamente, que el total de la red gaste periódicamente y de forma fácilmente comprobable un recurso valioso e irrecuperable. ESTA ES LA DEFINICIÓN LITERAL DE PRUEBA DE TRABAJO.

¿Entendéis ya por qué ni el DAG ni el PoS consiguen establecer esa FLECHA DE TIEMPO de forma efectiva e infalsificable? Sin flecha de tiempo no existe defensa frente a los intentos de doble gasto y, si intentas aplicar algún parche en forma de testigos, checkpoints, etc. lo único que haces es construir un sistema vulnerable, bien a la centralización, bien a la falsificación (reversión de los pagos). Por eso son estafas centralizadas. Es física muy básica. Sin pruebas de trabajo sucesivas y encadenadas, no existe flecha del tiempo en el sistema, y sin flecha del tiempo en el sistema, no existe pasado, presente y futuro en el sistema. Y sin el factor tiempo, es imposible saber si una transacción es un intento de doble gasto o si la información sobre la situación del sistema que recibes cuando te reconectas a la red, es la información más actualizada.


----------



## H. Roark (19 Sep 2017)

¿Entonces el paso a PoS de Ethereum no te parece viable?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> ¿Entonces el paso a PoS de Ethereum no te parece viable?



No. Para mi el PoS no es viable porque renuncia a que el sistema produzca de forma automatizada, transparente e irreversible su propia flecha del tiempo y lo sustituye por un simplista acuerdo periódico entre los participantes de que "el tiempo ha estado pasando", pero con el que es imposible deducir, cuando te reconectas a la red, ni "cuánto" de ese tiempo ha pasado, ni lo irreversible que resulta.

No es lo mismo irte a dormir de resaca, despertarte desorientado a medianoche y comprobar qué hora es mirando varios relojes atómicos (reconectarte a Bitcoin), que irte a dormir rodeado de colegas borrachos, despertarte desorientado, preguntar a tus colegas ¿qué hora es?, que se despierten dos de ellos y te respondan "no sé, pero es de noche", que otros dos te digan "todavía es pronto" y que el más borracho de todos te diga "me da igual la hora que sea, pero acuérdate de que me debías 500 pavos antes de que nos acostásemos" (nodo que se reconecta a una shitcoin PoS)


----------



## Arctic (19 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No, no, no, no, no y NO. Me da igual discutir contigo e incluso enfrentarme a ti, como ya lo hice antes con digipl, zz00zz con la estafa de maidsafe, y tantos otros que TODOS estaban equivocados y que han desaparecido del foro sin darme la razón que, en justicia, me corresponde . Parece que tenga el puto síndrome de Casandra con el tema de las criptos.
> 
> Todas las monedas DAG, al igual que todas las monedas PoS y, como resumen, todas las monedas que renuncian a emplear una prueba de trabajo para garantizar una FLECHA DE TIEMPO en el sistema, son estafas que requieren de diversos mecanismos de centralización para poder funcionar (en forma de testigos, checkpoints, clusters económicos, supernodos, etc)
> 
> ...



Como siempre, un lujo leerte. Tienes un 10.


----------



## workforfood (19 Sep 2017)

El mojon esta desactualizado, segun comentan en forobits IOTA si usa un Pow rudimentario por los propios usuarios y ademas que no se que carajo es esto han puesto una mierda que los usuarios spameen la red a cambio de Iotas. Vamos por lo que veo casi es lo mismo que usar mineros.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> El mojon esta desactualizado, segun comentan en forobits IOTA si usa un Pow rudimentario por los propios usuarios y ademas que no se que carajo es esto han puesto una mierda que los usuarios spameen la red a cambio de Iotas. Vamos por lo que veo casi es lo mismo que usar mineros.



Una flecha del tiempo implica que esas pruebas de trabajo estén encadenadas entre sí (para garantizar la irreversibilidad) y la verificación transparente por cada miembro de la red, entre otras cosas, para que cualquiera que se reconecte pueda tener la certidumbre de que la situación de estado del sistema que le retransmiten los nodos, está actualizada al verdadero "presente" de la flecha del tiempo.

Vamos que, o hay una cadena de bloques protegida por PoW, o es todo una estafa centralizada y/o vulnerable


----------



## pep007 (19 Sep 2017)

Nunca compre un bitcoin hasta que apareció IOTA. Creo que no he tenido mas de 10 btchora y que siempre los he cambiado por iotas cagando leches.
Es la primera cripto en la que invierto, ya que es la primera que cumple con el credo austriaco al 100%.
Seguire con atencion la creacion de nuevas criptos basadas en grafos. Para ver si mi teoria es cierta, o no. Que no puede haber dos monedas en el punto 0. De momento veo que byteball no intenta estar en el punto 0.


----------



## spala (19 Sep 2017)

no veo la necesidad de tener un reloj atómico para ciertas cosas,

sabes que es de dia si hay luz, sabes que es de noche si hay luna.

en IOTA no hay contratos inteligentes, aunque se está trabajando en una idea para tener algo similar,

IOTA tendrá utilidad para la transmisión de datos, y eso hará que el token cobre valor,
la base da datos se poda continuamente, a nadie le importa guardar el registro de cada movimiento a no ser que estés siguiendo un rastro, en cuyo caso algunos permanodes lo guardarán.

me parece estúpido que decenas de millones de ordenadores tengan q tener el mismo archivo inútil ocupando disco, y tenerlo creciente hasta el infinito,
el blockchain de ETH ocupa más de un terabyte ya,
y bitcoin ya perdí la cuenta, pero menos.

la idea original de Satoshi era que cada PC tuviera una copia del libro de cuentas,
pero esa idea es cada vez más incómoda, y se termina centralizando en servidores descentralizados,
la mineria es otra idea original que se ha ido a tomar por culo, por que naide puede minar ya, si no te gasta unos millones de euros en qeuipamiento y pagas 1000$ en factura eléctrica por cada bitcoin que generes, 
Cuantas pools hay grandes hoy en dia? creo que deben quedar 4 o 5,

bitcoin tiene fallas estructurales, los desarrolladores lo saben, todo le mundo lo sabe,
nadie esperaba que se quedara corto en terminos de escalabilidad, pero así ha sido, y para salvaguardar el proyecto ahora lo quieren centralizar con segwit2x y toda esa historia no consensuada que ha provocado otro fork, esta vez llamado bitcoincash, y vete a saber si habrá otro más en el futuro, no lo descarto,

mientras bitcoin viejo y enfermo, se centraliza en el hospital, rodeado de tubos de comida intravenosa para que no muera,

Otros como IOTA cogen ventaja, 

bitcoin será un referente por ser el primero, pero siempre es y será de primera generación,
los que perdieron el tren de ETH, que no pierdan el tren de IOTA.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (19 Sep 2017)

No existe "la idea original de Satoshi", de la misma forma que tampoco existe "la idea original del inventor de internet".

Internet y Bitcoin son tecnologías muy dinámicas que están en continuo proceso de cambio y evolución.

De hecho Satoshi no tenía ni idea de lo que estaba inventando en realidad.


----------



## FoSz2 (20 Sep 2017)

No lo ha dicho nadie, pero ya lo digo yo, como esto sea otra estafa además tendréis que lidiar la humillación del nombrecito, porque mira que lo dejan claro, IDIOTAS.

Dicho esto, en lugar de lotería de Navidad, me voy a idiotizar. Cuando llegue a un x1000 de rendimiento, venderé.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (20 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todas las monedas DAG, al igual que todas las monedas PoS y, como resumen, todas las monedas que renuncian a emplear una prueba de trabajo para garantizar una *FLECHA DE TIEMPO* en el sistema, son estafas que requieren de diversos mecanismos de centralización para poder funcionar (en forma de testigos, checkpoints, clusters económicos, supernodos, etc)
> 
> La explicación es muy sencilla y tiene que ver con la física. La única forma de impedir que un usuario de cualquier criptomoneda intente con éxito un fraude de doble gasto, es conseguir que el propio sistema discrimine entre transacciones que ocurrieron ANTES y transacciones que ocurrieron DESPUÉS. Y establecer este ANTES y este DESPUÉS en una criptomoneda es lo que los físicos llaman establecer exitosamente una FLECHA DE TIEMPO
> 
> ...



Como funciona el Tangle, yo si creo que tiene flecha de tiempo, o eso entiendo yo por esta explicación:

_En IOTA no hay “bloques” en el sentido clásico. En su lugar, una sola transacción hace referencia a dos transacciones pasadas. Esta referencia de transacciones se considera como una certificación: con su transacción se atestigua directamente que dos transacciones, e indirectamente que una subsección de la maraña son válidos y se ajustan a los protocolos.

En lugar de que un subconjunto más pequeño de la red sea responsable del consenso general (mineros / estafadores), toda la red de participantes activos (es decir, dispositivos que realizan transacciones) están directamente involucrados en la aprobación de transacciones. Como tal, el consenso en IOTA ya no está desacoplado del proceso de toma de transacciones: es una parte intrínseca de él, y es lo que permite a IOTA escalar sin ninguna tarifa de transacción.

*El proceso de elaboración de transacciones en IOTA es un proceso simple de 3 pasos:*

Firma: Usted firma las entradas de la transacción con sus llaves privadas.
Tip Selection: MCMC (cadena de Markov Monte Carlo) se utiliza para seleccionar al azar dos consejos (es decir, las transacciones no confirmadas), que será referenciado por su transacción (branchTransaction y trunkTransaction).
Prueba de trabajo: Para que tu transacción sea aceptada por la red, necesitas hacer alguna Prueba de Trabajo – similar a Hashcash (spam y sybil-resistencia).

Una vez que se hayan hecho estos tres puntos, la transacción será transmitida a la red. Alguien más vendrá, elegirá su transacción en el proceso de selección y la validará. Y así, su transacción está confirmada._

Esquema de funcionamiento de Tangle: 







Fuente: IOTA: el futuro del internet de las cosas está por llegar - Guía Bitcoin

Mas info sobre la prueba de trabajo en iota:

_Para enviar una transacción de IOTA, el dispositivo de un usuario tan sólo debe confirmar otras dos transacciones en el Tangle (la red). Para confirmar estas dos transacciones, el dispositivo realiza una "prueba de trabajo" de baja dificultad que es en esencia sólo una serie de problemas matemáticos. Estos problemas matemáticos pueden ser realizados por casi cualquier dispositivo moderno incluyendo computadoras portátiles y teléfonos.

El usuario y el validador (minero, staker, etc.) ya no son entidades disociadas en IOTA. Esto elimina la necesidad de desperdiciar grandes cantidades de energía en la minería, o el riesgo inevitable de validación de la centralización. Quizás y todavía más importante, debido a que el Tangle elimina el requisito de los mineros / stakers / etc., las monedas recién minadas y las tarifas de transacción no necesitan ser extraídas del sistema para pagar las comisiones de validación. El resultado es que IOTA tiene cero comisiones.

La prueba de trabajo en IOTA no debe compararse con la utilizada en cadenas de bloques tradicionales. La prueba de trabajo de IOTA es directamente comparable a Hashcash, y tiene dos propósitos: prevenir el spam y prevenir los Sybil-attacks. La prueba de trabajo en IOTA puede incluso ser exteriorizada de pequeños dispositivos ligeros a algo más capaz de manejar la carga computacional.
_

Fuente: IOTA Support - Â¿QuÃ© es IOTA?

Con IOTA cada usuario es a la vez 'minero' ya que la prueba de trabajo se realiza en el dispositivo que desea realizar una transacción, en lugar de ir a una granja de mineros, o eso entiendo yo (que soy muy nuevo en esto).

Sr.Mojón que opinión te merece que la gran mayoria de granjas de mineria para BTC estén instaladas en China? No crees que el gobierno Chino si quiere puede alterar la cotización de BTC? No te parece peligroso?, te pregunto desde la ignorancia y con el afán de entender un poco mejor todo este mundillo.

Gracias a todos los que participais en el hilo, siempre es un lujo leer a gente que entiende de estos temas.

Saludos.


----------



## VictorW (20 Sep 2017)

Mil gracias Jdnec, desde tus ultimas indicaciones, sigo tus consejos a rajatabla.
Mis 4000 MIOTAS te lo agradecen.


----------



## workforfood (20 Sep 2017)

Para especular hay que tener en cuenta el número de unidades de la moneda, parece que eso os la sopla.


----------



## barborico (20 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ...



Tienes razón en todo lo que dices, no se me ocurre ninguna manera de refutar tus argumentos.

Pero, si hay algo que no me gusta de btc (del PoW en general), es la ingente cantidad de energía ¿desperdiciada? en la irreversibilidad de las transacciones.

http://www.presstab.pw/NothingConsidered.pdf

Una parte de mi me dice que hay que quemar energía para ello, pero otra me dice que podría funcionar quemar "tiempo". Tú ya se que no tienes esa otra parte, supongo que por ser más viejo que yo (o por haberte quemado con NXT tiempo ha ).

Lo que me pregunto es, ¿las cadenas que actualmente existen que son PoS, siguen existiendo porque nadie ha querido atacarlas de verdad? 
Porque entiendo que sería más fácil, simplemente comprando monedas acumulas más poder de cálculo.
Pero con una buena comunidad de hodlers eso es más complicado... Además de que se incentiva que cada hodler tenga un nodo funcionando 24/7...

:|


----------



## trancos123 (20 Sep 2017)

pep007 dijo:


> Nunca compre un bitcoin hasta que apareció IOTA. Creo que no he tenido mas de 10 btchora y que siempre los he cambiado por iotas cagando leches.
> *Es la primera cripto en la que invierto, ya que es la primera que cumple con el credo austriaco al 100%.*
> Seguire con atencion la creacion de nuevas criptos basadas en grafos. Para ver si mi teoria es cierta, o no. Que no puede haber dos monedas en el punto 0. De momento veo que byteball no intenta estar en el punto 0.



Desarrolla este punto.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Sep 2017)

¿Se sabe para cuando sale en más exchanges?

Parece que cuesta más implementar esta moneda que otras en las casas de cambio.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Pero, si hay algo que no me gusta de btc (del PoW en general), es la ingente cantidad de energía ¿desperdiciada? en la irreversibilidad de las transacciones.



Satoshi diseñó el sistema de prueba de trabajo para conseguir esa "flecha de tiempo", pero nunca se estableció una cantidad mínima de energía para hacerla funcionar. Acertadamente, se diseñó de forma que el propio mercado establecería una flecha del tiempo más irreversible conforme Bitcoin iba empleándose para usos de mayor valor. Es lo lógico y lo que mejor incorpora la teoría de juegos en el delicado equilibrio del sistema de incentivos.



barborico dijo:


> Una parte de mi me dice que hay que quemar energía para ello, pero otra me dice que podría funcionar quemar "tiempo". Tú ya se que no tienes esa otra parte, supongo que por ser más viejo que yo (o por haberte quemado con NXT tiempo ha ).



El poder generar esa flecha del tiempo requiere de tener que gastar algún recurso valioso e irrecuperable. Y el pretender que la reincoporporación de cualquier nodo al sistema pueda hacerse con ausencia total de barreras, requiere además que esa flecha del tiempo pueda ser verificada rápidamente y por cualquiera.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que el tiempo, también es un recurso valioso e irrecuperable, al igua que la energía pero, al menos yo, no conozco ninguna forma sencilla de ofrecer una prueba transparente, fácilmente verificable e infalsificable de poder demostrar a cualquier nodo que se reconecte a la red, de que se ha gastado dicho tiempo ñara poder otorgar de irreversibilidad al sistema. Sin embargo sí que es fácil conseguir esto con la energía.



barborico dijo:


> Lo que me pregunto es, ¿las cadenas que actualmente existen que son PoS, siguen existiendo porque nadie ha querido atacarlas de verdad?
> Porque entiendo que sería más fácil, simplemente comprando monedas acumulas más poder de cálculo.
> Pero con una buena comunidad de hodlers eso es más complicado... Además de que se incentiva que cada hodler tenga un nodo funcionando 24/7...
> :|



Yo te puedo contar algunas de las shitcoins PoS que he conocido:

- NXT: cuando la abandoné, se estaba discutiendo el implementar un sistema de clusters económicos que, a modo de "supernodos", se encargarían de anunciar a la red cuál sería la cadena de bloques "legítima" en caso de ataque.

-Peercoin: el programador que la había inventado establecía periódicamente una serie de checkpoints de forma directa en la cadena para prevenir el que pudiese sufrir un ataque.

- Nushares/nubits: la propia dinámica de avaricia/miedo de los propios usuarios hizo que nos cargásemos el sistema de arbitraje que operaba en los exchangers antes incluso de que la cadena de bloques pudiese sentirse amenazada por un hipotético ataque. Ésta moneda murió pronto porque prometía algo incluso más vulnerable que lo que ofrece el PoS: ofrecía la paridad con el dólar.


Así que, dejando de lado la debacle de nushares/nubits, las otras dos estaban condenadas a depender de la centralización para poder seguir funcionando en el futuro, bien en forma de checkpoints, bien en forma de supernodos.


----------



## pep007 (20 Sep 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Desarrolla este punto.



Bueno. Como no quiero repetir los dialogos de mis peleas con el democratico monster sobre el pecado original del bitcoin de no poder asegurar la escasez de moneda al existir infinitos clones.

Partiremos de las cualidades de la naturaleza humana segun la teoria austriaca tal como las explica el filosofo y economista Arturo Damm.


La naturaleza humana es productiva. (Horas y horas de libros y videos...)
La naturaleza humana es onticamente economizadora (Ley de Ockham)
La naturaleza humana es innovadora (si no consigue cumplir con los dos principios anteriores).

Debido al segundo principio y a que el Iota tiene coste cero resulta imposible que exista otra otra moneda con las mismas características.

La manera con que Iota ha conseguido resolver el problema de la finitud es simplemente del mas alla.

Tal vez por eso el pavo ese tiene de nick come from beyond y el simbolo sea un crop cercle...

Me niego a creer que un informatico terrestre fuera consciente de lo que estaba haciendo...


----------



## barborico (21 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Así que, dejando de lado la debacle de nushares/nubits, las otras dos estaban condenadas a depender de la centralización para poder seguir funcionando en el futuro, bien en forma de checkpoints, bien en forma de supernodos.



Pero la prueba de participación ha evolucionado mucho desde Peercoin por ejemplo: 
https://bravenewcoin.com/assets/Whitepapers/Blackcoin-POS-3.pdf

En general todas las monedas PoS incorporan este algoritmo.

AFAIK PIVX por ejemplo, no incluye ninguna clase de checkpoints (incorpora nodos maestros pero no determinan la cadena legítima, simplemente la reciben de los participantes/mineros).

De hecho, en la prueba de participación, la quema de "tiempo" es literal. 
Cada segundo una cantidad de monedas genera un proofhash y de manera proporcional a esa cantidad y a la cantidad de monedas que globalmente estén "stakeando" (dificultad) te va a tocar generar el bloque o no (con una probabilidad x que no se puede saber, solo estimar). No se puede predecir, es aleatorio (por razones de seguridad). 
Puedes tener suerte y sacar varios bloques en un día, o varios días sin, pero a largo plazo será proporcional a tus monedas y a la cantidad de monedas del resto de usuarios que estén demostrando la participación.

No lo veo tan robusto como la prueba de trabajo, pero tampoco es un sistema centralizado.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Sep 2017)

barborico dijo:


> Pero la prueba de participación ha evolucionado mucho desde Peercoin por ejemplo:
> https://bravenewcoin.com/assets/Whitepapers/Blackcoin-POS-3.pdf
> 
> En general todas las monedas PoS incorporan este algoritmo.
> ...



Fíjate que en el propio paper que linkeas ahí reconocen expresamente la imposibilidad de desprenderse de la centralización para poder garantizar el funcionamiento del sistema y que no existe solución al respecto:



> _Therefore, *Proof of Stake systems use "Checkpointing" which is basically centralized control of the main developer to choose chains that attempt to do this.* Of course, this is not an ideal solution. There was a good proposal made in Ethereum[6] for this. They proposed that *a new node to the network asks other nodes "off-band" if they are indeed on the correct chain.* Using our decentralized markets, it is possible we can get nodes to share this information periodically. The solution will require further investigation. The additional removal of Coin age in general is a secure decision. It is possible to perform a hybrid system of checking popular time servers as well to help
> calculate drift and require nodes to keep closely synchronized with a general consensus of time._



Fíjate que ahí dicen que la solución que ha propuesto Ethereum al eterno problema del PoS es el preguntar "off-band" sobre cuál es la cadena de bloques "correcta" en caso de que surjan dudas (o sea, en caso de ataque).

Esto es el mismo perro pero llamado de otra forma que ya anunciaba NXT hace años. No es más que preguntar a nodos económicos importantes (clústeres económicos) sobre cuál es la cadena que van a seguir ellos. Es centralización pura y dura.

Pero además incorpora un problema gordísimo y es la parte "off-band" a la que se hace referencia. Los nodos tendrían que utilizar canales distintos al del propio sistema que ofrece la criptomoneda, para poder comunicarse con los "supernodos" y poder recibir información sobre cuál es la cadena legítima. Y es lógico porque, en caso de que el sistema se encuentre bajo ataque y haya que discernir sobre cuál es la cadena legítima, no se podría utilizar el propio sistema como canal de comunicación con los supernodos porque no resultaría fiable.

Así que se perdería la propia red de la criptomoneda como canal de comunicación en caso de ataque. Y esto es una debacle porque implica que nunca podría ser utilizada como medio para transmitir valor máquina a máquina. Siempre requeriría de que un humano decidiese cuál es el canal de comunicación para comunicarse con los supernodos para poder decidir la cadena legítima en caso de ataque al sistema.

Esto parece que no, pero es una barrera de entrada al sistema muy grande y una diferencia gigantesca con Bitcoin y el resto de shitcoins que funcionan mediante PoW.

A vece se nos olvida que la prueba de trabajo de las cadenas PoW no es sólamente para proteger al sistema. También ofrece la garantía de que el acceso y abandono al sistema puede realizarse de forma anónima, libre y sin barreras.

EDITO: Quiero explicarme un poco mejor con este tema de las barreras de entrada al sistema. Cuando uno se instala el software de Bitcoin, está aceptando las normas del protocolo y son estas normas las que determinan que, en caso de duda entre dos cadenas válidas distintas, el propio sistema incorpora un método interno de resolución de incertidumbre mediante la prueba de trabajo de forma que, tanto los nodos como los mineros, tienen incentivos para suponer que aquella cadena (válida) que ostenta la mayor prueba de trabajo acumulada, será la que el conjunto del sistema acepte como legítima.

Por lo tanto el sistema "Bitcoin" contiene todos los mecanismos necesarios para resolver un conflicto de este tipo y por eso digo que no contiene barreras. Una máquina o software conectado a Bitcoin y capaz de aceptar las reglas de su protocolo, no requeriría de interacción humana en caso de que apareciese un hipotético conflicto entre distintas cadenas.

Pero en el caso de una shitcoin PoS, esto no tiene solución puesto que, como ya dicen en el pdf que has linkeado, se hace necesario contactar "off-band" (fuera del sistema) con los supernodos para poder decidir cuál de las cadenas es la legítima porque no existe forma "interna" de resolver el conflicto. Ahí tenemos la barrera. Alguien tendría que decirle a ese software qué canal "off-band" emplear y cómo contactar con los supernodos.


----------



## Kennedy (21 Sep 2017)

Mojón, gracias como siempre por tus explicaciones.

Una cuestión: ¿IOTA usa POW o POS?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Sep 2017)

Kennedy dijo:


> Mojón, gracias como siempre por tus explicaciones.
> 
> Una cuestión: ¿IOTA usa POW o POS?



Usa lo que ahora está de moda. Creo que se llama DAG

Grafo acíclico dirigido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

IOTA Directed Acyclic Graph DAG (Tangle) is Not Blockchain | Satoshi Watch

Tetsuo ha hablado unos posts más atrás de lo que es el Tangle de IOTA, que es la adaptación de estos DAG al sistema.

Para mi es una filfa.


----------



## Kennedy (21 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Usa lo que ahora está de moda. Creo que se llama DAG
> 
> Grafo acíclico dirigido - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
> 
> ...



Sí, ya conozco el Tangle.

Pero la verificación de las dos transacciones es POW, ¿no?


----------



## Sr.Mojón (21 Sep 2017)

Kennedy dijo:


> Sí, ya conozco el Tangle.
> 
> Pero la verificación de las dos transacciones es POW, ¿no?



Sí, contiene PoW, pero es testimonial. Según me ha parecido leer por ahí, es el PoW equivalente a, más o menos, gastar 1 segundo de procesador en un ordenador normal y corriente.

Pero ese PoW sólo sirve, y con muchas limitaciones, para prevenir un ataque de SPAM a la red de IOTA, pero no sirve para nada más. Ni garantiza el acceso sin barreras al sistema, ni sirve para crear una flecha de tiempo irreversible, ni sirve como método de sincronización periódica de todos los nodos del sistema.

De ahí su dependencia de la centralización.

Además, existe otro problema añadido. Ese PoW sólo está actuando cuando hay una buena cantidad de transacciones circulando por la red, pero cuando ese número de transacciones cae (por ejemplo los fines de semana), el PoW que se encuentra defendiendo la seguridad del sistema cae también y, según este artículo, IOTA is centralized parece que con el 33% de la tasa de minado del total del sistema el ataque sería exitoso.

Yo sigo diciendo que el problema no está en la seguridad del sistema frente al SPAM. Creo que ese PoW testimonial puede ser válido para controlarlo. Para mi el problema está, por un lado, en garantizar a un nodo que se reconecta que el estado del sistema que le están transmitiendo es fiable y correcto, y por otro lado, en asegurar que todo el sistema comparte una flecha del tiempo igual de fiable y verificable.

Si yo soy un nodo y me reconecto al tangle de IOTA, no tengo forma de tener certidumbre de que la madeja de información sobre transacciones que me llegan sea la misma que la información que pueda estar manejando cualquier otro nodo de la red. Ni hay certidumbre, ni es cuantificable.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El personaje este hiciera un vídeo en 2013 cuando el bitcoin estaba en 20 euros ;-D... No digo que esté en lo cierto, a mí me parece un friki, pero ahí acertó, con sus locuras y conspiraciones en todos lados.
> 
> [youtube]JuOZ498Uqbs[/youtube]



También acertó con Ethereum en 2016, tiene otro vídeo que lo atestigua. Mezcla frikismo esotérico con cosas serias, pero de tonto no tiene nada, ha sabido invertir muy bien.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (21 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> *De ahí su dependencia de la centralización.*



Pero eso es un poco lo que pasa con Bitcoin y la mineria china, no? Crees que al estar practicamente toda la mineria centralizada en China es realmente el govierno Chino el que controla la moneda?, o por lo menos capaz de manipularla?

Saludos.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (21 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> El personaje este hiciera un vídeo en 2013 cuando el bitcoin estaba en 20 euros ;-D... No digo que esté en lo cierto, a mí me parece un friki, pero ahí acertó, con sus locuras y conspiraciones en todos lados.
> 
> [youtube]JuOZ498Uqbs[/youtube]



Coño, yo siempre he pensado que ese tío era Aynrandiano.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Sep 2017)

Señores, yo he liquidado mi posición en IOTA, la gráfica del Bitcoin pinta feo y como dije:




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> AVISO: El único peligro es si el Bitcoin vuelve a caer, en tal caso, todas las alt-coins caerán más que el Bitcoin, así que ojito con eso.
> 
> A priori, el Bitcoin tiene pinta de que va en busca de nuevos "all time highs".



Sigo pensando que IOTA es de las criptos con mayor futuro, pero también Apple, Amazon, Google han tenido sus correcciones importantes en el pasado.

Suerte a tod@s.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2017)

Gracias, estaré atento para comprar barato y seguir holdeando, bitcoin, ethereum e IOTA, soy muy perro para hacer trading, bitfinex es un castigo...


----------



## orbeo (22 Sep 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Coño, yo siempre he pensado que ese tío era Aynrandiano.



Es Depeche


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Señores, yo he liquidado mi posición en IOTA, la gráfica del Bitcoin pinta feo



Y lo dice en un mensaje escondido


Actualiza el mensaje inicial del hilo SO MAMÓN


Spoiler






Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.
> 
> Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo. ::





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Veremos los 4$ antes de que acabe el año.


----------



## pep007 (22 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Sí, contiene PoW, pero es testimonial. Según me ha parecido leer por ahí, es el PoW equivalente a, más o menos, gastar 1 segundo de procesador en un ordenador normal y corriente.
> 
> Pero ese PoW sólo sirve, y con muchas limitaciones, para prevenir un ataque de SPAM a la red de IOTA, pero no sirve para nada más. Ni garantiza el acceso sin barreras al sistema, ni sirve para crear una flecha de tiempo irreversible, ni sirve como método de sincronización periódica de todos los nodos del sistema.
> 
> ...



Los siento mucho sr. Mojo pero no consigo entender su obsesion con el vector tiempo. El iota no es una moneda fiat-fraccionaria como el euro, el dolar o el bitcoin y sus primos. El iota es una moneda contante y sonante como el oro y la plata, por lo que le importa un pito el vector tiempo.
El iota no esta en el universo fiatfraccionario. Hay que cambiar el chip.
El iota es contante, no es tuyo hasta que no lo puedes contar en tu wallet. No vale eso de ya te lo he enviado, mandame el producto.
El iota es sonante, ocupa un espacio en el tangle. No un tiempo. El tiempo no importa. Que te quiten ese espacio en el tangle es imposible, ni con ordenadores cuanticos.
Creo que los que crearon el bitcoin solo habian oido sonar campanas de lo que es el dinero. Le dieron una capa austriaca con lo del minado, etc... pero solo siperficial. Sin querer crearon una quasi fiat mas.

Quedo a la espera de que lluevan las criticas...


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (22 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Y lo dice en un mensaje escondido
> 
> 
> Actualiza el mensaje inicial del hilo SO MAMÓN



Hold es hold. :Aplauso:


----------



## Sr. Pérez (22 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Y lo dice en un mensaje escondido
> 
> 
> Actualiza el mensaje inicial del hilo SO MAMÓN



Permaban para el trilero este, porfaplis.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Sep 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Hold es hold. :Aplauso:



¿los idiotas no hacemos hodl?
::


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Sep 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Y lo dice en un mensaje escondido
> 
> 
> Actualiza el mensaje inicial del hilo SO MAMÓN



Me parece gracioso que penséis que tengo alguna obligación o algo por teneros actualizados de todos y cada uno de mis trades, como si hubiérais pagado algo por la información. Que además no es mi caso, yo siempre he publicado mis trades, con screenshots del exchange para que veáis que "I put my money where my mouth is". 

No señores, lo hago por pura generosidad, y algunas veces los trades salen mal, pero tengo todo un track record de aciertos detrás de mi en burbuja y nunca lo hago con la intención de que perdáis dinero, sino todo lo contrario.
Es más, siempre he avisado de los timos y estafas que se cuecen por aquí. 

Si no sois capaces de seguir un hilo o mis respuestas, la culpa es solo vuestra y de nadie más. 

Muchos han ganado dinero con mis recomendaciones, y no he recibido (ni pido) compensación económica alguna.


----------



## orbeo (22 Sep 2017)

Coño es que ya le vale a cada uno. Si haces caso a la recomendación de un forero y sale bien pues perfecto, si sale mal, pues te jodes y haber pensado por ti mismo.

No creo que nadie tuviese la bola de cristal para ver esta bajada dos días después.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Sep 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Me parece gracioso que penséis que tengo alguna obligación o algo por teneros actualizados de todos y cada uno de mis trades, como si hubiérais pagado algo por la información. Que además no es mi caso, yo siempre he publicado mis trades, con screenshots del exchange para que veáis que "I put my money where my mouth is".
> 
> No señores, lo hago por pura generosidad, y algunas veces los trades salen mal, pero tengo todo un track record de aciertos detrás de mi en burbuja y nunca lo hago con la intención de que perdáis dinero, sino todo lo contrario.
> Es más, siempre he avisado de los timos y estafas que se cuecen por aquí.
> ...



Si no ves lo apropiado de actualizar el post inicial (redactado de esa manera tan triunfal) con las nuevas derivas de la situación, yo no te lo puedo explicar. Básicamente porque no sé expresarme, pero lo suyo es una nota en el post inicial. No estoy pidiendo que retransmitas en directo toodos tus trades, así como tampoco te estoy pidiendo responsabilidades ni nada parecido.

La responsabilidad de qué hago con mi dinero es mia y de nadie más, eso es más que evidente, sobre todo en un foro "anónimo" como éste. He decidido entrar en IOTA (_hacerme idiota_, como digo haciendo la gracia tonta) a ciegas siguiendo tu consejo, pero lo he hecho por mi mismo. Eso sí, leer que has salido justo cuando uno ha entrado con la imagen en la cabeza de tu post inicial y del resto del hilo, pueesss... 

Pero créeme que te agradezco el aviso y que no me arrepiento (al menos aún) de lo que he hecho.


----------



## VictorW (22 Sep 2017)

Manda guevos que se critique al que ayuda DESINTERESADAMENTE y precisamente a 1 bueno que hay, JDNEC.
Te sigo agradeciendo profundamente todos tus comentarios.


----------



## FoSz2 (22 Sep 2017)

Nada, ya me callo y hago mutis por el foro.

EDITO: Me he releido y veo que me he tomado una confianza que no tengo, siento haber sido tan brusco.


----------



## vpsn (23 Sep 2017)

Yo entre a 0,30 y algo y hare hold, de aqui 2 años si no he muerto, ya vere si es mala inversion

Edito para decir que meti 600 euros, una parte a 0,37 otra a 0,46 y otra a 0,53.


----------



## 1auno (23 Sep 2017)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> IOTA es una estafa centralizada. Cuidado.
> 
> IOTA is centralized



Mil veces comentado, y no por ello más cierto. Desde el primer momento se ha sido transparente en ese aspecto. Es sólo una medida hasta que la red consiga la suficiente tracción.

The Transparency Compendium



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Anda, leeros este hilo, por favor (sobretodo los últimos pots).
> 
> Blockchain vs DAG (Byteball's concencus algorithm).



Byteball no tiene NADA que ver con IOTA. Que ambos usan DAG es lo único que tienen en común. Es diferente en el tema fees, nodos, estructura, confirmaciones, etc.. es diferente en todo.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Todas las monedas DAG, al igual que todas las monedas PoS y, como resumen, todas las monedas que renuncian a emplear una prueba de trabajo para garantizar una FLECHA DE TIEMPO en el sistema, son estafas que requieren de diversos mecanismos de centralización para poder funcionar.



IOTA está basada en POW, así que otro argumento a la basura. La diferencia es que distribuye esa carga entre los usuarios de la red, cuyo incentivo es usar las utilidades que ofrece, en lugar de delegarlo a una capa de mineros cuyo único interés es llevarse los $$$ frescos, y encima son los que más poder tienen en el consenso de la red. Los problemas que ha habido últimamente sólo son el comienzo, esto irá muy a más, los mineros son tóxicos en bitcoin.



Sr.Mojón dijo:


> parece que con el 33% de la tasa de minado del total del sistema el ataque sería exitoso.



Esto pasa muy probablemente en todas las criptos (sí, incluso en btc con sólo un 33%) , pero el rey va desnudo y nadie dice nada. 
Y aunque ahora el pow global de IOTA no sea tanto, es una red muy joven en sus inicios. En un tiempo cuando el pow de la red de IOTA esté más distribuido en una cantidad muchísimo mayor de participantes, os aseguro que será menos vulnerable a que una mayoría del hash ataque la red. En btc basta que se junten un par de pools.

IOTA es un proyecto construyéndose a largo plazo, su versión actual es algo transitorio y creciendo paso a paso, no tiene sentido juzgarla cómo si fuera la versión final. Y en el roadmap, está estandarizar hardware para ir incorporado en muchos dispositivos, descentralizando el pow en una estructura que ni bitcoin sueña con conseguir.

¿Que igual es muy ambicioso y están locos yendo a por algo así? Quizás, pero el equipo detrás de iota son a años luz de los demás los más trabajadores y capaces del mundo cripto.



pep007 dijo:


> Tal vez por eso el pavo ese tiene de nick come from beyond y el simbolo sea un crop cercle...
> 
> 
> Me niego a creer que un informatico terrestre fuera consciente de lo que estaba haciendo...



Come-from-Beyond es la razón de muchos para confiar en el proyecto, para mí el mayor genio en el mundo cripto . Es ridículo la dimensión que cogió el tema de la vulnerabilidad, y más ridículo que se le acuse de ser un inconsciente por crear un algoritmo de hash propio.
Es por este tipo de genios que el mundo avanza, aunque muchos se pasen la vida intentándolo y mueran sin haber avanzado.

Time For A Paradigm Shift Has Come : Iota


----------



## malibux (23 Sep 2017)

Lo único que me da mal rollo del IOTA es el hype que lleva asociado. No se si otras monedas empezaron con tanto entusiasmo...


----------



## 1auno (23 Sep 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Lo único que me da mal rollo del IOTA es el hype que lleva asociado. No se si otras monedas empezaron con tanto entusiasmo...



La ICO de iota fue en Noviembre de 2015, y se pegó hasta junio de este año sin estar en ningún exchange ni listada en coinmarketcap. 
Siguen a lo suyo, centrándose en desarrollar la red, sin hypear ni especular.

Aun a día de hoy iota no ha realizado ninguna campaña de márketing ni pagado por publicidad o visibilidad. Todo lo que sale o se anuncia son relaciones ya establecidas, y info según aparece también en conferencias, que obviamente es necesario para que vaya creciendo la comunidad.


----------



## malibux (23 Sep 2017)

1auno dijo:


> La ICO de iota fue en Noviembre de 2015, y se pegó hasta junio de este año sin estar en ningún exchange ni listada en coinmarketcap.
> Siguen a lo suyo, centrándose en desarrollar la red, sin hypear ni especular.
> 
> Aun a día de hoy iota no ha realizado ninguna campaña de márketing ni pagado por publicidad o visibilidad. Todo lo que sale o se anuncia son relaciones ya establecidas, y info según aparece también en conferencias, que obviamente es necesario para que vaya creciendo la comunidad.



Yo lo decía por la cantidad de videos de Youtube y comentarios positivos que hay en foros, me llamó la atención. Simplemente eso, de estas criptomonedas sé lo justo.


----------



## digipl (23 Sep 2017)

1auno dijo:


> ¿Que igual es muy ambicioso y están locos yendo a por algo así? Quizás, pero el equipo detrás de iota son a años luz de los demás los más trabajadores y capaces del mundo cripto.



Muy bonito como publicidad (esa cosa que dices que IOTA no hace) pero ya que pasas por aquí nos podrías explicar algunas cosas.

¿Porque, mas de tres meses después de su lanzamiento público y varios upgrades, la red cada vez va peor tanto en el número de transacciones confirmadas, como en el total de transacciones por segundo y en el tiempo medio de confirmación? 

¿Porque ha colapsado ya varias veces con tasas de confirmación inferiores al 5%?

¿Como es posible que haya gente que, después de una semana intentándolo numerosas veces, siga sin poder realizar una simple transacción?

Y, a ser posible, me gustaría una contestación más elaborada que un simple "La red es muy joven" o "Esto va a largo plazo".


----------



## 1auno (23 Sep 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Muy bonito como publicidad (esa cosa que dices que IOTA no hace) pero ya que pasas por aquí nos podrías explicar algunas cosas.
> 
> ¿Porque, mas de tres meses después de su lanzamiento público y varios upgrades, la red cada vez va peor tanto en el número de transacciones confirmadas, como en el total de transacciones por segundo y en el tiempo medio de confirmación?



De lanzamiento público nada, iota aún está lejos de su puesta de gala en realidad. Y obviamente ahora está verde y lejos de su objetivo, pero para llegar a ello requiere trabajo, y problemas que solucionar.
¿O acaso hemos juzgado alguna vez cómo funciona Maidsafe en el mismo día? 
Además ha habido versiones pasadas programadas para funcionar peor, pero dónde la información obtenida de la topología de la red sería más útil.
Al que sólo le preocupe que funcione bien el cómo depositar y retirar en exchanges le parecerá una mierda, pero a mí me gusta que tomen las decisiones buscando conseguir el mejor producto final posible.



digipl dijo:


> ¿Porque ha colapsado ya varias veces con tasas de confirmación inferiores al 5%?



Es un tipo de red totalmente nueva, ahora es el momento de experimentar y fallar mil veces para llegar a la mejor red posible.



digipl dijo:


> ¿Como es posible que haya gente que, después de una semana intentándolo numerosas veces, siga sin poder realizar una simple transacción?



Aquí hay 2 temas:

1- Ya desde el primer día de la ico se avisó que iota no era una crypto normal más. Que al comprar tokens compras software, y cada uno es responsable de usarlo.
Las alts y sobre todo los erc20 se han diseñado para atraer el dinero de los más tontos y que puedan moverlo fácil, pero usar iota exige ser un poco capaz tecnológicamente. Y cuando llegan los que no quieren gastar ni un minuto en ver cómo funciona en lo que invierten, pues es normal que cometan mil errores que son una tontería, y prefieren llorar por foros y slacks antes que esforzarse un poquito.
Personalmente prefiero que esa gente ni toque iota, porque encima se creen inversores con derechos. Y su único reclamo sería que el wallet les funcione perfecto para depositar y retirar en exchanges.

2- si que hay veces que a la red le cuesta que se confirmen transacciones, pero para eso me remito a lo dicho anteriormente de que es el momento de experimentar con la topología de la red.



digipl dijo:


> Y, a ser posible, me gustaría una contestación más elaborada que un simple "La red es muy joven" o "Esto va a largo plazo".



Pues no la vas a tener, porque este es un proyecto a largo plazo, cuyo objetivo es tener casos de uso aplicables en el mundo real, cosa que ninguna cripto ha conseguido todavía, ni siquiera bitcoin prácticamente.
Algo estarán haciendo bien para que algunas empresas grandes busquen usarla en aplicaciones.

Testing Blockchain for IoT and IOTA in Initial Prototypes
Twitter










Trust Your Odometer? Blockchain Test Aims to Turn Tide on Car Tampering - CoinDesk


----------



## pep007 (23 Sep 2017)

Hola 1auno.

Reconozco que no tengo ni idea de criptoinformatica, pero te sabria mal comentar lo que puedas, si tienes tiempo, de lo que he escrito en el post 63 de este hilo. Gracias. Para ver si voy muy desencaminado, al menos en el concepto informatico.

Por cierto, acabo de ver un video de comefrombeyond, como que solo tiene 21 tacos?... Dios mio!!!

Existe un ranking en el Callofduty? No lo he entendido bien, que dice que a los 14 años llego al numero uno????


----------



## 1auno (23 Sep 2017)

No se que has visto, pero cfb tiene 37 años.


----------



## wililon (24 Sep 2017)

Me apunto el hilo. Quizá pille argo


----------



## pep007 (24 Sep 2017)

1auno dijo:


> No se que has visto, pero cfb tiene 37 años.



Upsss...Perdona, confundi al Schienier con el Ivancheglo...


----------



## 1auno (24 Sep 2017)

Instant & Feeless
Flash - Instant payment channels


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Sep 2017)

¿Es cierto que han logrado reunir al grupo de personas con más talento que hay desarrollando en el mundo crypto?

La verdad es que el equipo parece excelente a priori.


----------



## spala (25 Sep 2017)

puto paypal, y putos bancos,

dias y días para pasar dinero de un lado a otro, 
vergonzoso y frustrante,
y pensar que me pareció lento la basura de Litecoin cuando se tiró 40 minutos para confirmarse.

a ver si con algo de suerte logro comprar más iotas a 0.5 leche,

en unas 2-3 semanas SatoshiPay anunciará que ha terminado de implementar IOTA,
así que serán mas noticias para IOTA,


----------



## 1auno (25 Sep 2017)

[youtube]SVTOHdrsJ-U[/youtube]


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Sep 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Quien esté interesado en esta criptomoneda que siga viendo videos del youtuber conspiranoico José Alfonso Hernández, con todas las coñas entre todos sus desbarres hace un análisis tecnico de esta tecnología de lo más interesante.
> 
> [youtube]xWYih6MY534[/youtube]
> 
> ...



El tío ya acertó con BTC y ETH, debe de estar forrado, mezcla muchas locuras con cosas interesantes... Igual este tipo de personas tan excéntricas ven mucho más allá que nosotros.


----------



## spala (25 Sep 2017)

en su teoria del todo de valdeandemagico
únicamente se inventa analogías para explicar la realidad,
y es que al final la fractalidad se repite en los ámbitos mas invisible de la existencia,

Dejad de comprar IOTA mamones, que aun no he recibido la pasta de paypal, y me estais subiendo el precio xD


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (26 Sep 2017)

spala dijo:


> en su teoria del todo de valdeandemagico
> únicamente se inventa analogías para explicar la realidad,
> y es que al final la fractalidad se repite en los ámbitos mas invisible de la existencia,
> 
> Dejad de comprar IOTA mamones, *que aun no he recibido la pasta de paypal*, y me estais subiendo el precio xD



Yo seguí el tutorial que hay aquí para comprar haciendo una transfer SEPA a kraken, después pasando el fiat a eth y luego pasando los eth a bitfinex y allí ya comprar los iota con eth, fué cuestión de horas, creo que esta en este mismo subforo un poco más abajo, si pon en google 'tutorial comprar iotas burbuja', va mejor google que el buscador del foro.


----------



## spala (26 Sep 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Yo seguí el tutorial que hay aquí para comprar haciendo una transfer SEPA a kraken, después pasando el fiat a eth y luego pasando los eth a bitfinex y allí ya comprar los iota con eth, fué cuestión de horas, creo que esta en este mismo subforo un poco más abajo, si pon en google 'tutorial comprar iotas burbuja', va mejor google que el buscador del foro.



si el tutorial lo hice yo jaja,
lo que digo es que el withdraw de paypal (sacarlo a la cuenta bancaria)
tarda 2-3 días y me toca mucho la moral.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (27 Sep 2017)

spala dijo:


> *si el tutorial lo hice yo jaja*,
> lo que digo es que el withdraw de paypal (sacarlo a la cuenta bancaria)
> tarda 2-3 días y me toca mucho la moral.



:8::XX: Se me fué la olla socio :XX:


----------



## bmbnct (28 Sep 2017)

IOTA now available on Binance. : CryptoCurrency


----------



## racional (28 Sep 2017)

spala dijo:


> dias y días para pasar dinero de un lado a otro,



Si tienes Kraken e ING, te llega la transferencia en el mismo dia, compras Ripple, lo envias a Bitfinex, lo vendes por BTC y compras IOTA.


----------



## QuiSap (29 Sep 2017)

Buenos días compañeros,

La pasada semana aprovechando el bajón general compré algunas MIOTAS mas, el tema es que no se realizó el trading, no tengo las monedas nuevas ni los ETH disponibles, salen reflejados pero no available.
He enviado dos incidencias a Bitfinex pero estoy sin respuesta por su parte, alguien se ha encontrado en una situación similar?
Gracias de antemano y un saludo!


----------



## VictorW (29 Sep 2017)

*Seguimos To The Moon??*

Jdnec....como ves la situación?

Gracias


----------



## Luztu (29 Sep 2017)

Buenas compis,

Yo tengo unos Ethereum en Coinbase, como podría hacer para comprar IOTAS? llego tarde? me he leido el tutorial que hay en el foro pero tendría que abrir cuenta en Kraken y no me apetece mucho lio. Hay forma de hacerlo con los ETH de Coinbase?

Salud y gracias


----------



## orbeo (29 Sep 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas compis,
> 
> Yo tengo unos Ethereum en Coinbase, como podría hacer para comprar IOTAS? llego tarde? me he leido el tutorial que hay en el foro pero tendría que abrir cuenta en Kraken y no me apetece mucho lio. Hay forma de hacerlo con los ETH de Coinbase?
> 
> Salud y gracias



Desde coinbase directo a bitfinex y ahí ya cambias a iota


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (29 Sep 2017)

bmbnct dijo:


> IOTA now available on Binance. : CryptoCurrency



Poco a poco irá entrando en otros exchanges, seguro.


----------



## Luztu (29 Sep 2017)

Gracias por la respuesta.

El proceso entiendo que seria abrir cuenta en Bitfinex y desde ahí buscaría una opción que me deje traspasar los ETH desde otro exchange?

Thanks


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (29 Sep 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta.
> 
> El proceso entiendo que seria abrir cuenta en Bitfinex y desde ahí buscaría una opción que me deje traspasar los ETH desde otro exchange?
> 
> Thanks



Si, te abres la cuenta en bitfinex y en deposit buscas la cartera de ETH, te dará la dirección y el id y luego desde el exchange dónde tienes los ETH haces el traspaso.


----------



## 1auno (29 Sep 2017)

QuiSap dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros,
> 
> La pasada semana aprovechando el bajón general compré algunas MIOTAS mas, el tema es que no se realizó el trading, no tengo las monedas nuevas ni los ETH disponibles, salen reflejados pero no available.
> He enviado dos incidencias a Bitfinex pero estoy sin respuesta por su parte, alguien se ha encontrado en una situación similar?
> Gracias de antemano y un saludo!



Has mirado si se te ha quedado en órdenes abiertas?


----------



## pep007 (29 Sep 2017)

QuiSap dijo:


> Buenos días compañeros,
> 
> La pasada semana aprovechando el bajón general compré algunas MIOTAS mas, el tema es que no se realizó el trading, no tengo las monedas nuevas ni los ETH disponibles, salen reflejados pero no available.
> He enviado dos incidencias a Bitfinex pero estoy sin respuesta por su parte, alguien se ha encontrado en una situación similar?
> Gracias de antemano y un saludo!



Abre el trading iot/eth y mira si en el grafico tienes la raya verde con los miotas que querias comprar y una X al lado. Si es asi. La pulsas y voila!


----------



## racional (29 Sep 2017)

De momento to de moon se ha ido Walton.

---------- Post added 29-sep-2017 at 18:47 ----------




QuiSap dijo:


> no tengo las monedas nuevas ni los ETH disponibles, salen reflejados pero no available.



Tendras aun la orden puesta, esperando que se ejecute.


----------



## QuiSap (29 Sep 2017)

pep007 dijo:


> Abre el trading iot/eth y mira si en el grafico tienes la raya verde con los miotas que querias comprar y una X al lado. Si es asi. La pulsas y voila!



Gracias a todos, creo que el error fue en la order form, use la opción Limit, por lo que veo se ha quedado activa pero entiendo que esperando realizar la compra a un importe concreto.

En orders me aparece con status active por eso.. 

La raya verde que comenta Pep no me aperece, entiendo que es por no realizarse la orden!


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (30 Sep 2017)

Esta mañana IOTA a 0'64$ en Bitfinex y a 0'69$ en Binance. Saludos.


----------



## orbeo (30 Sep 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Esta mañana IOTA a 0'64$ en Bitfinex y a 0'69$ en Binance. Saludos.



Parece que ya va corrigiendo, lastima que no tengo ahora para meterle algo.

Lo que me da la sensación, es que quien entra en Iota lo hace por convicción de la tecnología más que por pura especulación (que también), por lo que ante la próxima corrección gorda de Btc quizás aguante bien el tipo


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (30 Sep 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Parece que ya va corrigiendo, lastima que no tengo ahora para meterle algo.
> 
> Lo que me da la sensación, es que quien entra en Iota lo hace por convicción de la tecnología más que por pura especulación (que también), por lo que ante la próxima corrección gorda de Btc quizás aguante bien el tipo



Totalmente de acuerdo, lo puse con fines informativos por si le puede servir a alguien. Por mi parte voy a holdear largo y meter algo mas este mes. Saludos.


----------



## vpsn (30 Sep 2017)

Yo le meti 600 merkels y con eso hssta 2020


----------



## orbeo (30 Sep 2017)

Ahora bajara a 0.62, subirá a 0.63, otra vez 0.62 y a medio día parriba otra vez.

Pd: Que no me haga caso nadie que solo pienso en voz alta! 


Edito: desde luego como futurólogo no me voy a ganar el sueldo. Se va parriba again.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Sep 2017)

Nuestro amigo conspiranoico hablando de Bitcoin, Iota y Ethereum. Esta vez se va menos por la ramas.

BITCOIN, ETHEREUM, IOTA, state of the art (Abstracción) - YouTube


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (30 Sep 2017)

Interesante:



> Sirin Labs asegura que se trata del smartphone más seguro para guardar criptomonedas. Se basa en la tecnología blockchain de IOTA y junto a otros dispositivos Finney, donde también se venderá un PC All-in-One, serán los encargados de crear su propia red independiente de bloques, es decir, no habrá backbones centralizados o centros de minado.



Este smartphone busca ser una cartera de criptomonedas, se basa en blockchain y sólo se podrá adquirir con bitcoins


----------



## orbeo (3 Oct 2017)

Aprovechando la bajada de esta madrugada le he metido algo a Iota para holdear hasta ni se sabe. No se si se a tratado en el hilo ya, pero algún wallet?? No quisiera dejarlo mucho tiempo en el exchange.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aprovechando la bajada de esta madrugada le he metido algo a Iota para holdear hasta ni se sabe. No se si se a tratado en el hilo ya, pero algún wallet?? No quisiera dejarlo mucho tiempo en el exchange.



De momento el oficial, que da sustos como que aparezcan 0 iotas en el saldo aunque luego actualizando a la última versión y haciendo attack to tangle en recibir van llegando las iotas.


----------



## spala (3 Oct 2017)

solo hay la cartera oficial por ahora, 

o sino una cartera offline, un papelito y listo,

que a no ser que hagan una migración fuerte, no hay necesidad de poner tus iotas online,

la ultima migración fuerte requeria mover los iotas de una SEED a otra, pero en la billetera ya te daba instrucciones,
hasta que el montecarlo esté activo en la red, cosa que aún le queda un tiempo, aun pueden pasar cosas asú,

no van a comprometer la seguridad de la red desactivando el coordinador sin que haya un flujo alto de transacciones y nodos.


----------



## orbeo (3 Oct 2017)

Gracias, lo miraré, si no lo puedo dejar por el momento en Bitfinex por un tiempo hasta que salga algún wallet sencillo.

Tampoco es mucha cantidad.


----------



## pep007 (4 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aprovechando la bajada de esta madrugada le he metido algo a Iota para holdear hasta ni se sabe. No se si se a tratado en el hilo ya, pero algún wallet?? No quisiera dejarlo mucho tiempo en el exchange.



La 2.5.1 en windows ya es bastante buena. Normalmente uso la del android que esta por la version 0.7.3. 
Para mi ya podrian considerarse versiones alfa, ya hace tiempo que no me dan ningun susto.


----------



## orbeo (8 Oct 2017)

En noviembre nuevo exchange sin comisiones con Iota listada

Twitter


----------



## ciberobrero (11 Oct 2017)

Estoy leyendo el whitepaper y tengo una duda esencial sobre IOTA...

Un microcontrolador de un componente IoT, que suficiente tiene ya con recoger mediciones del sensor o hacer el trabajo que sea, enviarlos por la red, y recibir comandos de control, cómo cojones va a encargarse de:

1 - Aprobar transacciones, con lo que tendría que hacer un trabajo de base de datos y eso implicaría cómputo/almacenamiento o una petición a un SGBD por la red, luego más coste de su trabajo primario.
2 - Prueba de trabajo, vamos un sensor donde la energía es limitada lo último que está pensando es en tirar energía.

Aparte, qué ventajas tiene este modelo en el que el propio componente IoT se encarga de hacer el trabajo de cryptocontable frente a un modelo en el que los dispositivos se comunican con el servidor central de su dueño y símplemente hacen lo que se les dice, siendo el servidor central quien se encarga de la contabilidad, bien sea por un modelo de suscripción clásica, bien por cryptodemanda en tiempo real.

Vuelvo a incidir sobre el trabajo de base de datos. ¿¿¿Se va a requerir a un dispositivo almacenar todo el puto grafo del tangle??? No veo yo a un dispositivo IoT montando un Neo4J ni rehaciendo un Neo4J en ensamblador o en C para microcontroladores. Ni eso, ni luego ejecutar los algoritmos para calcular el height y el depth.

Lo siento, no lo veo. Estoy dejando pasar algo? Alguien ha leído el whitepaper de verdad?

Edito: Qué ventajas aporta sobre el lightening network y canales de micropagos?


----------



## trancos123 (12 Oct 2017)

Iota hundiéndose


----------



## ciberobrero (12 Oct 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Iota hundiéndose



Tranqui es por la falta de liquidez de Bitcoin, todo el mundo está retirando a sus wallets para recibir dinero gratis por el fork. Tambien esto puede haber provocado un efecto FOMO exacerbando el movimiento.

Pero si no me equivoco, por el market depth ETH/BTC en GDAX, esto debería acabarse muy pronto. Hay un muro en 0.05 que no se debería de sobrepasar.


----------



## spala (12 Oct 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el whitepaper y tengo una duda esencial sobre IOTA...
> 
> Un microcontrolador de un componente IoT, que suficiente tiene ya con recoger mediciones del sensor o hacer el trabajo que sea, enviarlos por la red, y recibir comandos de control, cómo cojones va a encargarse de:
> 
> ...



los procesadores ternarios de JINN se encargaran del POW cuando sea requerido,
la base datos se puede podar/trimar en el nodo a voluntad,


----------



## orbeo (13 Oct 2017)

Hola, vengo del hilo del btc. Pues nada, solo a llorar un rato por haber comprado iotas a 55.


----------



## spala (13 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hola, vengo del hilo del btc. Pues nada, solo a llorar un rato por haber comprado iotas a 55.



llorar dice,

cuando tenia Litecoin, y lo veia caer, era una desesperacion "esta puta mierda, donde he puesto mi dinero? deberia vender? y si sube? antes seguia a bitcoin, ya no? no puede bajar más... mierda sigue bajando!, esto se va a la puta mierda"

con IOTA es: "bién, aún podre comprar algunos baratos antes de que pegue el pelotazo!"


----------



## orbeo (14 Oct 2017)

spala dijo:


> llorar dice,
> 
> cuando tenia Litecoin, y lo veia caer, era una desesperacion "esta puta mierda, donde he puesto mi dinero? deberia vender? y si sube? antes seguia a bitcoin, ya no? no puede bajar más... mierda sigue bajando!, esto se va a la puta mierda"
> 
> con IOTA es: "bién, aún podre comprar algunos baratos antes de que pegue el pelotazo!"



Pero no tengo cash para promediar a la baja, que es la putada. Lo que tengo para criptos lo tengo al 100% metido.


----------



## spala (14 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero no tengo cash para promediar a la baja, que es la putada. Lo que tengo para criptos lo tengo al 100% metido.



pues ya está, no te preocupes tanto, que se de gente q ha comprado a 0.8 y 0.9
y estan tranquilos,

nunca vas a coger una grafica en u punto minimo, y posiblemente tampoco en un punto de no retorno,

ahora mismo hay una gran cantidad de gente que ha comprado iota y está "en perdida",

yo también y no me subo por las paredes, relájate, si vas a corto plazo mál vas con iota, si vas a 2-8 años, importa poco q hayas comprado a 0.5 o 0.4
si en unos cuantos años se pone entre 100 y 300, estará pagada la paciencia.


----------



## orbeo (14 Oct 2017)

spala dijo:


> pues ya está, no te preocupes tanto, que se de gente q ha comprado a 0.8 y 0.9
> y estan tranquilos,
> 
> nunca vas a coger una grafica en u punto minimo, y posiblemente tampoco en un punto de no retorno,
> ...



Haha ya lo sé hombre, no me quejo realmente. Aunque releyendome lo parece, es cachondeo por las bajadas.

No me quita el sueño lo más mínimo, lo primero porque las cantidades no son importantes, y lo segundo porque confío plenamente en que se recuperará en cuanto pase el fork de btc.

Precisamente Iota quizás, es la que mentalmente más a largo plazo voy.

De igual manera agradezco tu comentario.


----------



## Luztu (14 Oct 2017)

Buenas,

¿Quien me pasa un codigo de referido para abrirme cuenta en Bitfinex? Hay alguna promoción donde nos den algo? iba a abrir cuenta y veo lo de referido asi que imagino que algo daran...

Un saludo!


----------



## spala (14 Oct 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Quien me pasa un codigo de referido para abrirme cuenta en Bitfinex? Hay alguna promoción donde nos den algo? iba a abrir cuenta y veo lo de referido asi que imagino que algo daran...
> 
> Un saludo!



mini descuentos en el % de trading fee,

nada más,


----------



## Luztu (14 Oct 2017)

spala dijo:


> mini descuentos en el % de trading fee,
> 
> nada más,



Bueno menos da una piedra. Si alguno quiere que me pase el código por privado.

Un saludo!


----------



## spala (14 Oct 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Bueno menos da una piedra. Si alguno quiere que me pase el código por privado.
> 
> Un saludo!



es solo para un 10% el primer mes de trading, es una chorrada si vas a largo plazo,

dCDa7Rr36g

ahi tienes uno, no esmio,


----------



## orbeo (15 Oct 2017)

NAVIGATO

Pongo esto que he visto. Parece ser un cargador para vehículos eléctricos, para que lo puedan poner particulares en la puerta de casa, restaurante, parkings, etc... Y vender el servicio, o darlo gratis. 

Funciona en base a Iota aunque no he indagado mas. Lo presentan en París a finales de mes creo.


----------



## 1auno (17 Oct 2017)

Esta noche a la 1 am hora española, live stream del meetup en chicago, desde el Chicago Connectory, de Bosch.

Chicago Connectory - Inicio | Facebook

Meet & Greet Dominik Schiener - Co-Founder of the IOTA Foundation | IOTA Foundation Beyond Blockchain Meetup Chicago (Chicago, IL) | Meetup


----------



## Luztu (17 Oct 2017)

Buenas,

Tenía unos ETH en Coinbase y quería pasarlo a Bitfinex para cambiarlos por IOTAS. He ido a Bitfinex, en Deposit le doy a Ethereum y genero la dirección de "Exchange Wallet". Luego me he ido a Coinbase y he mandado los ETH a esa dirección que he generado en Bitfinex.

He hecho todo ok? en cuanto tiempo mas o menos tendré los ETH en Bitfinex para operar con ellos? puff espero que vaya todo bien, que son mas de 500 pavos lo que he pasado.

Por cierto Bitfinex tiene mejor pinta en cuanto al anonimato no? en Coinbase hay que hacer hasta foto del DNI y en bitfinex no me han pedido na de na.

Un saludo y gracias

Edito: vale ya tengo los ETH en el exchange wallet de Bitfinex.


----------



## spala (17 Oct 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Tenía unos ETH en Coinbase y quería pasarlo a Bitfinex para cambiarlos por IOTAS. He ido a Bitfinex, en Deposit le doy a Ethereum y genero la dirección de "Exchange Wallet". Luego me he ido a Coinbase y he mandado los ETH a esa dirección que he generado en Bitfinex.
> 
> ...



bitfinex no da por culo con esas mierdas
y kraken tampoco a no ser que pases grandes cantidades

coinbase nunca lo probé, pero bittrex por ejemplo me pide hasta el nombre del perro para tradear criptos solo, anda y que les jodan.


----------



## Luztu (18 Oct 2017)

Buenasss!

Pues joder que chungo es esto no? donde puedo informarme de como furula Bitfinex? tiene una pinta cojonuda pero parece que la curva de aprendizaje es jodida.

Por cierto, ya tengo mis IOTAS  esperemos que me haga rico!

Una duda, veo esto en Bitfinex:

*Margin Funding*
Liquidity providers can earn interest by providing funding to traders wanting to trade with leverage. Funding is traded on an order book at various rates and periods.

Corre algún riesgo de perder la pasta el proveedor de liquidez para los manirrotos que juegan con dinero ajeno? 

Salud!


----------



## Gurney (18 Oct 2017)

Alguna novedad en lo de Chicago?


----------



## orbeo (18 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya hay algún wallet que sea fiable?... Tengo iotas en bitfinex pero no por gusto precisamente.



Me uno a la pregunta que yo estoy en las mismas.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (18 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ya hay algún wallet que sea fiable?... Tengo iotas en bitfinex pero no por gusto precisamente.



Buenas yo uso el wallet oficial y fué cuestión de minutos el transferir los miotas de bitfinex al wallet.

Link para descargar el Light Wallet: Releases · iotaledger/wallet · GitHub

Link con info del Light Wallet:IOTA Support - GUI Wallet - CÃ³mo descargar el monedero con GUI

A varias personas le ha dado algún problema y han tenido que generar varias direcciones hasta que les han llegado las monedas, en mi caso fué todo sencillo y fácil sin tener que hacer ninguna peripecia, instalar, generar la seed, ir a recibir generar una dirección para recibirlos y hacer el withdraw desde bitfinex a la dirección de la wallet.

Saludos.


----------



## spala (18 Oct 2017)

la seguridad de la billetera actual es simplemente nula,

pero es lo que hay, o eso o ejecutar un paper wallet en un ordenador siempre offline, y moverlo ahí, es lo mas seguro eso,


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Oct 2017)

Os dejo algunas noticias sobre los anuncios realizados en la presentación de Chicago, extraido de un mensaje del user Joti de forobits:

"Hubo algunos anuncios. Lo más importante fue que IOTA acaba de abrir, hoy, su primera oficina en EE. UU. Está en Chicago, con Bosch, en una incubadora de IoT llamada The Connectory.

Su próxima oficina estará en China, probablemente Shanghai.

Sus $ 50,000,000 en fondos solo se desbloquean, por lo que están contratando a un montón de personas y intensificando la comercialización.

Tienen un fondo de ecosistemas de $ 10,000,000 para cualquier desarrollador que quiera construir con IOTA.

Su primera estación de carga EV con pagos de IOTA comenzará a funcionar a finales de este mes.

Los oráculos de IOTA están listos pronto."

Imagen del slack dónde enumeran estas noticias:







Otra info que postea el user Nashos también en forobits, tweet de Rolf Werner, CEO de Fujistsu en Alemania, muy interesado en IOTA también, quizás el segundo gran partner después de Bosh?:



> Some are really still discussing #blockchain but the next-generation to serve as backbone for #Iot is already there - check this #IOTA



Twitter


----------



## orbeo (19 Oct 2017)

Pues podrían utilizar parte de los 50.000.000 para hacer un wallet en condiciones


----------



## spala (19 Oct 2017)

leo esto por ahi,

Hw running a compete node to support #iota #tangle - energy cost estimates: $15-20/year

no veas, comparado con cualquier solucion basada en blockchain,
no se cuan correcta es la afirmacion de todas formas, parece un poco baja,


----------



## orbeo (19 Oct 2017)

spala dijo:


> leo esto por ahi,
> 
> Hw running a compete node to support #iota #tangle - energy cost estimates: $15-20/year
> 
> ...



Eso es por lo del nuevo hw wallet nodo que van a sacar

IOTA Wallet + Complete Household Manager is in development
Twitter


----------



## Gurney (19 Oct 2017)

Iota tiene su wallet...acabo de instalarla...da miedo...jeje.


----------



## spala (19 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Eso es por lo del nuevo hw wallet nodo que van a sacar
> 
> IOTA Wallet + Complete Household Manager is in development
> Twitter



ah correcto, parece algo pasado en la raspberry pi


----------



## orbeo (19 Oct 2017)

Ya están presentando el Navigato ese. Cada vez me dan más ganas de hacer una locura y entrar con to lo gordo a Iota.

Twitter


----------



## spala (19 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ya están presentando el Navigato ese. Cada vez me dan más ganas de hacer una locura y entrar con to lo gordo a Iota.
> 
> Twitter



pues yo tengo todo mi portfolio en iota, de lo unico q me arrepiento es de haberlo conocido antes de que saliera en bitfinex, que ya salió a un precio bastante alto desde el exchanger de slack,


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Oct 2017)

spala dijo:


> pues yo tengo todo mi portfolio en iota, de lo unico q me arrepiento es de haberlo conocido antes de que saliera en bitfinex, que ya salió a un precio bastante alto desde el exchanger de slack,



Yo siento haberla cagado con el timing, pero sigo estando totalmente convencido de que IOTA hará MOON tarde o temprano. 

Estoy esperando a que empiecen a anunciar partnerships con multinacionales importantes (según Sonstebo hay 5 de las mayores empresas del mundo trabajando con IOTA). 

No he entrado aún desde que dije que me salí, voy a empezar a entrar con poco desde 0.37$ (si cae), y le meteré de verdad cuando anuncien algo grande (el precio subirá un 20% en un día).


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Oct 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo siento haberla cagado con el timing, pero sigo estando totalmente convencido de que IOTA hará MOON tarde o temprano.
> 
> Estoy esperando a que empiecen a anunciar partnerships con multinacionales importantes (según Sonstebo hay 5 de las mayores empresas del mundo trabajando con IOTA).
> 
> No he entrado aún desde que dije que me salí, voy a empezar a entrar con poco desde 0.37$ (si cae), y le meteré de verdad cuando anuncien algo grande (el precio subirá un 20% en un día).



Ellos están ya con Bosh, alemanes. ¿pudiera ser Volkswagen uno de los tapados? 

Y el ceo de fujitsu en alemania con el twitt que ha puesto da que pensar...


----------



## orbeo (19 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ellos están ya con Bosh, alemanes. ¿pudiera ser Volkswagen uno de los tapados?
> 
> Y el ceo de fujitsu en alemania con el twitt que ha puesto da que pensar...



También a salido un tweet x ahí de T Mobile dando a entender que están colaborando


----------



## kerevienteya (19 Oct 2017)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Estoy leyendo el whitepaper y tengo una duda esencial sobre IOTA...
> 
> Un microcontrolador de un componente IoT, que suficiente tiene ya con recoger mediciones del sensor o hacer el trabajo que sea, enviarlos por la red, y recibir comandos de control, cómo cojones va a encargarse de:
> 
> ...



Si quieres ver cosas malas de iota, cosa que por aquí es herejía 
Can someone tell me some bad things about IOTA? : Iota

En serio, yo tampoco entiendo muy bien como va a funcionar basandose en los recursos " sobrantes" de aparatos que por definición son minimalistas. A ningún micro que se use en sensores en el IOT le sobran recursos. Se hacen para cumplir su función con el menor coste y consumo posible.


----------



## workforfood (20 Oct 2017)

En IOT (internet de las cosas) hay miles de empresas trabajando en el mundo, la moneda es otra cosa, me parece que se confunden conceptos. Una cosa es la moneda para micropagos IOTA y otra la tecnologia IOT.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 00:12 ----------

Lo que teneis que ver es si alguna empresa de micropagos usa IOTA, no que bosch o fujitsu usen tecnologia IOT, esas empresas no van a usar ningun IOTA.


----------



## orbeo (20 Oct 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> En IOT (internet de las cosas) hay miles de empresas trabajando en el mundo, la moneda es otra cosa, me parece que se confunden conceptos. Una cosa es la moneda para micropagos IOTA y otra la tecnologia IOT.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 00:12 ----------
> 
> Lo que teneis que ver es si alguna empresa de micropagos usa IOTA, no que bosch o fujitsu usen tecnologia IOT, esas empresas no van a usar ningun IOTA.



Pues como la mayoría de criptos, que las empresas usarán la tecnología pero no el token. Cuando la gente empiece a pensar en eso petará la criptoburbuja y las ICOs, y tendremos la puntocom 2.0


----------



## malibux (20 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues como la mayoría de criptos, que las empresas usarán la tecnología pero no el token. Cuando la gente empiece a pensar en eso petará la criptoburbuja y las ICOs, y tendremos la puntocom 2.0



Pero ese efecto ya debería haberse notado por ejemplo en Bitcoin o Ethereum con la salida de tantas critptos, no? Pero también me gustaría saber por ejemplo qué hace irrepetible/inmejorable a IOTA.


----------



## NaRNia (20 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues como la mayoría de criptos, que las empresas usarán la tecnología pero no el token. Cuando la gente empiece a pensar en eso petará la criptoburbuja y las ICOs, y tendremos la puntocom 2.0



Entonces para que estamos comprando iotas?. ::


----------



## workforfood (20 Oct 2017)

malibux dijo:


> Pero ese efecto ya debería haberse notado por ejemplo en Bitcoin o Ethereum con la salida de tantas critptos, no? Pero también me gustaría saber por ejemplo qué hace irrepetible/inmejorable a IOTA.



Originalmente porque es una red descentralizada para micropagos sin comisiones.

Qué es lo que pasa que la red es totalmente centralizada y que tiene una alta tasa de errores y que los monederos funcionan muy mal.

En vez de hablar de eso aquí se habla como si el valor de una criptomoneda se debiera a las empresas que usan la tecnología de determinado token como hace ethereum que tiene centenares de empresas detrás pero claro ninguna va a usar ethereum, pues aquí se está comentando que el valor de IOTA es por las empresas que colaboran en ella. Cuando en el bitcoin no habrá ninguna, el precio se marca por la pura especulación.


----------



## NaRNia (20 Oct 2017)

Pues nada, dejo de comprar iotas... 

Lo que deberían hacer es dar alguna especie de "dividendo" (cuando tenga buenos ingresos), igual que hace mybit, coss, etc... para dar valor a esos tokens, no?. Como si fueran acciones de Bolsa.


----------



## workforfood (20 Oct 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Pues nada, dejo de comprar iotas...
> 
> Lo que deberían hacer es dar alguna especie de "dividendo" (cuando tenga buenos ingresos), igual que hace mybit, coss, etc... para dar valor a esos tokens, no?. Como si fueran acciones de Bolsa.




Vamos a ver que el valor de una criptomoneda se crea por la especulación, la gente que ha comprado criptomonedas solo espera que entren ballenatos para que tiren el precio al alza, en IOTA eso no está ocurriendo ha salido en varios exchages hay masiva propaganda y el valor no se mueve nada. Los ballenatos son los que deciden que suba o baje una criptomoneda, y por ahora no tienen ningún interés en IOTA.


----------



## orbeo (20 Oct 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Entonces para que estamos comprando iotas?. ::



Pa ve si nos forramos


----------



## NaRNia (20 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿para dar el pelotazo? :: ... Realmente deberías plantearlo de otro modo, IOTA es lo más remotamente parecido a algo diferente al resto de criptomonedas, puede pasar que de esas investigaciones no salga nada, o puede que salga una plataforma mejor que la que ofrecen otras criptomonedas... Eth tampoco no la utiliza nadie y subió de menos de 1 a 300.
> 
> Si se supiera que eso se va a implantar o cualquier criptomoneda valdrían mucho más... Preguntar incrédulo "¿y entonces para qué invertimos?" es ridículo :XX: ... Las altas ganancias están precisamente en la incertidumbre y en la imposibilidad de predecir nada. O perdidas también bestiales ¿para qué engañarse?... Quien se mete en estas historias ya debería asumir que puede perder dinero por un tubo. Pero no hay "ejto se va a implanta seguro" :XX: ... Son meras apuestas. Punto.



A ver, me refiero a lo q habéis dicho de q los tokens no valen nada (lo q estamos comprando justo nosotros), q solo vale la tecnología. 
Entonces para qué se compra?. Habeis dicho q esperando a alguna ballena la pumpee... Y para q va a comprar una ballena tokens q en principio su valor es 0?. O a la larga se espera q puedan tener su valor?..
No sé, me es confuso todo esto..


----------



## 1auno (20 Oct 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Pues nada, dejo de comprar iotas...
> 
> Lo que deberían hacer es dar alguna especie de "dividendo" (cuando tenga buenos ingresos), igual que hace mybit, coss, etc... para dar valor a esos tokens, no?. Como si fueran acciones de Bolsa.



Si inviertes según lo que oigas de desinformadores cómo workforfood, voy a darte el mejor consejo que podrían darte jamás. Guarda tu dinero y no inviertas en nada.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (20 Oct 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Originalmente porque es una red descentralizada para micropagos sin comisiones.
> 
> Qué es lo que pasa que la red es totalmente centralizada y que tiene una alta tasa de errores y que los monederos funcionan muy mal.
> 
> En vez de hablar de eso aquí se habla como si el valor de una criptomoneda se debiera a las empresas que usan la tecnología de determinado token como hace ethereum que tiene centenares de empresas detrás pero claro ninguna va a usar ethereum, *pues aquí se está comentando que el valor de IOTA es por las empresas que colaboran en ella*. Cuando en el bitcoin no habrá ninguna, el precio se marca por la pura especulación.



Evidentemente que sí, porque es una tecnología muy nueva y hay grandes empresas que colaboran con el proyecto porque le ven una utilidad al mismo, es como si tu diseñas una app y de pronto facebook se fija en ella y decide colaborar contigo, crees que tu app y tu empresa no valdría más y sería mas notoria?.

IOTA está dándo tecnología al mundo, y tecnología nueva. Que el token se acabe implantando o no estará por ver, quizás las personas no lo usen en el día a día, pero 'las cosas' que estarán interconectadas entre ellas si, podras cargas miotas en tu coche para que por ejemplo cuando vayas a un parking o zona azul el coche se conecte al parquímetro y se encarge el mismo coche de pagarle de manera automática. 

Sin duda es un proyecto que por lo menos aporta un componente novedoso a todo cryptoworld, y no sólo en su manera de funcionar con Tangle en lugar de la clasica blockchain, si no para quien va dirigido a 'las cosas' más que a las personas. 

Supongo que hace 7 años cuando por el foro se vendían los bitcoins en paquetes de 10euros también pensaste lo mismo. Todas estas tecnologías son muy jóvenes todavía, ahora es cuando empiezan a sonar para el gran público, cuando hace ya 9 años desde el lanzamiento de bitcoin. 

Claro que puede ser que al final quede en nada, por eso es una inversión de riesgo y a futuro, y por supuesto hay que cumplir la norma de meterte solamente con aquello que te puedas permitir perder sin poner en peligro el resto de tu economía. 
De aquí 5 u 8 años podemos hablar de si han funcionado o no, o si se han llegado a implantar, hasta entonces todo es una incógnita.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 17:14 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> En IOT (internet de las cosas) hay miles de empresas trabajando en el mundo, la moneda es otra cosa, me parece que se confunden conceptos. Una cosa es la moneda para micropagos IOTA y otra la tecnologia IOT.
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 00:12 ----------
> 
> Lo que teneis que ver es si alguna empresa de micropagos usa IOTA, no que *bosch o fujitsu usen tecnologia IOT*, esas empresas no van a usar ningun IOTA.



Usan la tecnología de IOTA, anda, no metas bulos.


----------



## workforfood (20 Oct 2017)

Confundís lo básico tecnología con el token, una lavadora, un frigorífico, o un coche no se van a intercambiar IOTAS del market, intercambiaran algo que valga 0 bajo tecnología IOT ya sea en colaboración de la fundación IOTA. Es como confundir blockchain con bitcoin. Ethereum tiene no 4 empresas sino tienes miles y vale mucho menos que bitcoin que no tiene detrás ninguna.
Criptomonedas con tangle ya hay varias y están saliendo más, otra cosa es que las ignores por completo.

Son cosas básicas de explicar, pero hay gente que no lo entiende.

---------- Post added 20-oct-2017 at 17:29 ----------

Es como decir que una lavadora, una tostadora funcionen bajo tecnología IOT, y tengan que acudir al market para comprar IOTAs para intercambiar información. El IOTA que tienes tu comprado del exchange para hacer pagos es solo para eso, pero en vez de hablar de eso qué empresas van a usar como medio de pago IOTAs se dice que si bosch que si volkswagen, por favor que Ethereum tiene miles de empresas tecnológicas detrás que ninguna va a usar el token ethereum.


----------



## asilei (20 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ...
> *No hay NADA que tenga UN VALOR INTRÍNSECO... * Ni siquiera el ORO lo tiene... El valor es siempre en un contexto tecnológico, histórico, económico, social restringido... En un contexto apocalíptico y donde no hubiera alimento el ORO sería el menor de los problemas... ¿para qué coño querrías oro si no dispones de alimentos necesarios para tu supervivencia? ::



Hombre, el agua, la comida y un refugio si tienen un valor intrínsico.


----------



## spala (20 Oct 2017)

en unas horas desvelan 2 nuevas empresas de coches
que se unen a IOTA

Countle


----------



## workforfood (20 Oct 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Usan la tecnología de IOTA, anda, no metas bulos.



Si es lo que estoy diciendo desde el principio, usan la tecnología IOTA no el token IOTA que tú has comprado en el exchange a un precio determinado.
Ya hasta quieren poner el rublo bajo blockchain CriptoRublo, pues ponerlo bajo el tangle si funciona les costará lo mismo y pagaras el parkimetro con € que funcionan bajo tecnología IOTA.


----------



## 1auno (20 Oct 2017)

spala dijo:


> en unas horas desvelan 2 nuevas empresas de coches
> que se unen a IOTA
> 
> Countle



No se de donde sale que van a desvelar nada pronto. Creo que no


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Oct 2017)

1auno dijo:


> No se de donde sale que van a desvelar nada pronto. Creo que no




Pincha en el enlace de arriba subrayado, encima del tiempo que falta.


----------



## 1auno (20 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pincha en el enlace de arriba subrayado, encima del tiempo que falta.



Yo ahí veo una cuenta atrás que ha hecho un usuario que no tiene por qué significar nada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Oct 2017)

Iota tiene paperwallet ?...


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Oct 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Yo ahí veo una cuenta atrás que ha hecho un usuario que no tiene por qué significar nada.



Te pongo el enlace directamente

Twitter


----------



## 1auno (20 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Te pongo el enlace directamente
> 
> Twitter



Que sí, pero ahí no dice nada de que vayan a anunciar nada de quienes son, y menos aun que sea hoy o mañana.


----------



## wililon (21 Oct 2017)

Bueno, está a 0.38 muy cerca del 0.37 que decía jdec now.

¿Es hora de entrar?


----------



## orbeo (21 Oct 2017)

wililon dijo:


> Bueno, está a 0.38 muy cerca del 0.37 que decía jdec now.
> 
> ¿Es hora de entrar?



Yo no lo sé si será el momento, pero por si acaso le he metido a 0,40 para promediar. A estos niveles y a largo plazo, unos céntimos más o menos no van a ninguna parte.


----------



## 1auno (21 Oct 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Si es lo que estoy diciendo desde el principio, usan la tecnología IOTA no el token IOTA que tú has comprado en el exchange a un precio determinado.
> Ya hasta quieren poner el rublo bajo blockchain CriptoRublo, pues ponerlo bajo el tangle si funciona les costará lo mismo y pagaras el parkimetro con € que funcionan bajo tecnología IOTA.



Toma campeón, a currarte nuevo FUD

https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/77pnva/iota_partners_only_with_companies_using_the_token/


----------



## workforfood (21 Oct 2017)

Lo he leído y los que lo comentan no entienden que hay algo que se llama IOT internet de las cosas con miles de empresas aparte de la fundación IOTA, por eso digo que una lavadora o un coche no van a usar IOTAs comprados del exchange utilizarán el protocolo que funcione a coste 0, otra cosa es usar algo que funcione como moneda sin comisiones que eso es lo que es IOTA, hay se comenta que si otras empresas van a usar como plataformas de pago otros tangles para no comprar el token IOTA y poco más, pero bueno no son más que especulaciones con blockchain hay miles de criptomonedas y con tangle ya hay otras, no son más que especulaciones que hacen referencia a que la plataforma con más usuarios funcionara mejor, porque parece que actualmente no funciona.

Pero eso no invalida lo que he dicho si van a sacar el criptorublo bajo blockchain si el tangle funciona no creo que se tarde en sacar un rubloIOT. Son especulaciones como todo. Por eso invertir es un riesgo.


----------



## spala (21 Oct 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo he leído y los que lo comentan no entienden que hay algo que se llama IOT internet de las cosas con miles de empresas aparte de la fundación IOTA, por eso digo que una lavadora o un coche no van a usar IOTAs comprados del exchange utilizarán el protocolo que funcione a coste 0, otra cosa es usar algo que funcione como moneda sin comisiones que eso es lo que es IOTA, hay se comenta que si otras empresas van a usar como plataformas de pago otros tangles para no comprar el token IOTA y poco más, pero bueno no son más que especulaciones con blockchain hay miles de criptomonedas y con tangle ya hay otras, no son más que especulaciones que hacen referencia a que la plataforma con más usuarios funcionara mejor, porque parece que actualmente no funciona.
> 
> Pero eso no invalida lo que he dicho si van a sacar el criptorublo bajo blockchain si el tangle funciona no creo que se tarde en sacar un rubloIOT. Son especulaciones como todo. Por eso invertir es un riesgo.



montar una empresa también es un riesgo,

nada es seguro en esta vida,

si IOTA se convierte en un estandar para productos IOT y cada vez se usa más, el precio de IOTA como token, subirá sólo con el tiempo,

me parece menos arriesgado invertir en IOTA, que muchoas otras cosas,

para allá cada cual con como especule con su vida, 

igual se va a la mierda IOTA? pues igual sí,
así es la vida.

yo estoy metiendo todo lo q pueda y a esperar 2-3 años al menos,

si va como todo esperamos, pocas cosas daran una rentabilidad más alta en menos tiempo.

Y si no va como esperamos, pues así es la vida, si todo fuera 100% seguro, seríamos todos ricos.


----------



## orbeo (21 Oct 2017)

Alguna novedad de los dos acuerdos nuevos?

El contador finalizó y no encuentro nada ni en Twitter ni Reddit.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (23 Oct 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo he leído y los que lo comentan no entienden que hay algo que se llama IOT internet de las cosas con miles de empresas aparte de la fundación IOTA, por eso digo que una lavadora o un coche no van a usar IOTAs comprados del exchange utilizarán el protocolo que funcione a coste 0, otra cosa es usar algo que funcione como moneda sin comisiones que eso es lo que es IOTA, hay se comenta que si otras empresas van a usar como plataformas de pago otros tangles para no comprar el token IOTA y poco más, pero bueno no son más que especulaciones con blockchain hay miles de criptomonedas y con tangle ya hay otras, no son más que especulaciones que hacen referencia a que la plataforma con más usuarios funcionara mejor, porque parece que actualmente no funciona.
> 
> Pero eso no invalida lo que he dicho si van a sacar el criptorublo bajo blockchain si el tangle funciona no creo que se tarde en sacar un rubloIOT. Son especulaciones como todo. Por eso invertir es un riesgo.



Los devs sin duda lo que quieren es intentar implatar el token y la tecnología, no sólo el tecnología:







---------- Post added 23-oct-2017 at 10:17 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Alguna novedad de los dos acuerdos nuevos?
> 
> El contador finalizó y no encuentro nada ni en Twitter ni Reddit.



Se rumorea que podrían ser dos automovilísticas (volskwagen...y hay un runrun con BMW también...)


----------



## orbeo (23 Oct 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Los devs sin duda lo que quieren es intentar implatar el token y la tecnología, no sólo el tecnología:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Acabo de leer esto en un trollbox (ni idea que veracidad pueda tener):

Iota has a very bright future in my opinion. The team behind is superb and the whole idea is mindblowing. They also have support from the german government, no bad things will happen. In two weeks the are going to be present at the biggest auto show in EU (IAA) to confirm development with VW, and they are going to admit (maybe) they work also with Ford...

Aunque voy a la web de la IAA y veo que la próxima feria es en 2019 y la de vehículos comerciales en septiembre de 2018, así que no se...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (24 Oct 2017)

MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM


----------



## orbeo (24 Oct 2017)

Vamos bien coño, ya casi a recuperado lo perdido en los últimos días


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Oct 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> MUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUM



Hilaste fino con el precio de compra, yo pille unas pocas más a algo menos de 0.4.

A ver si van saliendo noticias jugosas y se anima la cosa, pinta bien la cosa.


----------



## grouchomarx (24 Oct 2017)

Lo veo y subo....... Voy con todo

All in


----------



## orbeo (24 Oct 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hilaste fino con el precio de compra, yo pille unas pocas más a algo menos de 0.4.
> 
> A ver si van saliendo noticias jugosas y se anima la cosa, pinta bien la cosa.



Noticias se supone que para Navidad

Twitter


----------



## wililon (24 Oct 2017)

jodo, se despista uno un día y pierde un 20% de rebaja...


----------



## spala (25 Oct 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Para el tal "to da moon" tiene que pasar algo que no ha pasado... Mientras esta tecnología no sea sólida como una roca estará a saltos todo el rato... Las noticias en plan "colabora con tal" a mí no me impresionan, lo que me impresionaría es que funcionase sin fallas y como una alternativa real a otras criptomonedas... Eso sí sería un to da moon. Mientras tanto es todo muy incierto y está además condenada a moverse a rebufo de bitcoin.



si ciertamente está en estados de nacimiento IOTA aún,

pero invertir cuando valga 100$ en 2-5 años por que "es sólida"
pues no tendrá tanto beneficio,
ahí está el riesgo cuando inviertes aqui, y la consecutiva ganancia,

algunos problemas y bus, la billetera sigue siendo una puta basura,
etc... 
no se como se atrven a usar electron para programar la wallet, 100 mb de setup solo para leer el tangle y un poco de POW, horrible, y lo de usar java para tener un full node, otra mierda que a ver cuando solucionan cuando migren a C++ y otros.

yo sigo con vistas de largo plazo y tengo todo movido a IOTA,desde hace tiempo,
en realidad IOTA es la 2º ICO con más crecimiento del ranking, siendo NXT la primera,
el haber invertido en la ICO de iota, a dia de hoy sería medio rico.

no me gusta el mining, super centralizado, inaccesible, anti-ecologico, lento, altas comisiones...
se mueven entre 100 y 150 bitcoins al día en comisiones,

osea digamos unos 40 000 bitcoins se van en transacciones cada año,
vaya pasda, en 10 años 400 000 bitcoins!

vamos que los mineros, si no venden se van comiendo todos los bitcoins en fees,
es poco probable q no vendan, algun dia venderán, pero mientras siga el hype, ahi estaran recolectando millonadas,

aún le queda, llegar a 10 000$ llegará seguro, pero algun dia explotará, 
la dificultad terminará siendo tan alta que igual solo queden 2-3 megapools minando,
actualmente las primeras 6 ya tienen el 80% del hashing power en bitcoin, q locura, esa no era la idea original, pero con los asics aqui las trampas se han ido de madre.

seguro que aún le queda recorrido a bitcoin, pero veremos que pasa con los años, igual tarda 3 que 30 años, pero q se irá a la meirda, creo que algun dia pasará.


----------



## digipl (25 Oct 2017)

Lamento ser aguafiestas pero lo más importante, que es el rendimiento de la red, sigue dando los mismos problemas de comportamiento que predije hace más de cuatro meses.

Ayer se vivió un momento interesante cuando, al arranque de la última versión se logró, durante algunas horas, conseguir una tasa de confirmación y unos tiempos relativamente aceptables aunque a consta de unos bajísimos 0,2 TPS. Pero hoy, con la entrada de mas usuarios y el pequeño aumento de las TPS (alrededor de 0,6), se ha vuelto a los pésimos valores habituales de más del 20% de transacciones no confirmadas y algunos minutos de tiempo de confirmación.

Al final, por muchas modificaciones en los parámetros del protocolo Gossip que hagan o aunque optimicen programando en lenguajes mas rápidos, el rendimiento básico de la red va a venir definido por su topología y las latencias asociadas a los nodos que la componen (que era el punto clave que no explicaban en su Whitepaper y que, posteriormente, tampoco han sabido hacerlo). Y el choque contra el mundo real, y no una red perfecta como se presupone en sus cálculos matemáticos, esta siendo brutal. 
Lo peor es que, al menos yo, dudo muchísimo que puedan arreglarlo sin, prácticamente, empezar de cero y sin ninguna garantía de lograrlo.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Oct 2017)

Ha salido una versión del monedero de transición. A ver si alguien entiende lo de la herramienta de recuperación, porque vinculando al tangle no sale nada. En el blog aclaran poco.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Oct 2017)

A por el 1 $...


----------



## orbeo (25 Oct 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A por el 1 $...



Primero que vuelva a 0,50 y luego y veremos...


----------



## NaRNia (25 Oct 2017)

spala dijo:


> si ciertamente está en estados de nacimiento IOTA aún,
> 
> pero invertir cuando valga 100$ en 2-5 años por que "es sólida"
> pues no tendrá tanto beneficio,
> ...



Ves a iota a 100$? Buf... lo dudo eh. Has visto el supply tan bestia que tiene?. Debería alcanzar un market cap acojonante!!.
Por cierto, a q precio estuvo en el ico?. Siempre he tenido esa curiosidad..
Y solo ves a 10.000$ a Bitcoin?. Pienso q llegará bastante bastante mas alto. Es solo una opinión..


----------



## spala (25 Oct 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Ves a iota a 100$? Buf... lo dudo eh. Has visto el supply tan bestia que tiene?. Debería alcanzar un market cap acojonante!!.
> Por cierto, a q precio estuvo en el ico?. Siempre he tenido esa curiosidad..
> Y solo ves a 10.000$ a Bitcoin?. Pienso q llegará bastante bastante mas alto. Es solo una opinión..



1 bitcoin 50 000 miotas era el precio de la ico

pero hubieron 2 ICO's si no me falla la memoria,
así que no se si la otra tenia un precio aún menor,

a parte, en ese entonces el precio de bitcoin valia mucho menos,
a 330$ nada menos, el 25/11/2015

asi que podría decirse que te daban 50 Giotas por 330$

lo que significa que si 50 000 miotas valian 330$,
1 miota tenia un valor de 0.006$

creo q es todo corecto, no estoy seguro,


y sí, veo q IOTA en 50$ (o incluso 100$ más adelante)
oh bueno este con ese precio el marketcap tendría un valor
de 140 billones, ballblba

bitcoin a dia de hoy tiene un marketcap de casi 100 billones,
en 3 años pongamos q bitcoin sube de a 15 000$
con un marketcap de 300 billones,

por qué no iba a tener siqueira la mitad IOTA ?
es perfectamente factible ver iota a 50$ en unos años,
aun tienen muchos problemas q solventar sin embargo,

alguien veia bitcoin a 6000$ ? ya fué una pasada cuando tocó 100$
o incluso 1000$ era ya la locura máxima,

alguien veia ETH a 400$ ? para cagarse, la shitcoin factory,

por que no puedo ver IOTA en 3º lugar siendo conservador?
incluso me arriesgaría a decir que podría desbancar bitcoin haciendole el ansiado flipering que pronosticaban con ETH,
(flipering es que sorpasa el puesto de bitcoin)

y si veo a iota a 15$ en 2 años, y a 50$ en 4 años, puedo verlo a 100 en 6 años, sino antes. que un año en criptoland es mucho tiempo,


----------



## orbeo (26 Oct 2017)

Yo lo que tengo en criptos, incluido Iota, es a fondo perdido.

Si se diluye en el tiempo, bueno no pasa nada, a sido entretenido el camino.

Si en el futuro sale algo bueno de ahí, y sube hasta el más allá, pues mire usted que bien.


----------



## NaRNia (26 Oct 2017)

Pues yo quiero llegar a acumular 100.000 iotas. O me forro o lo pierdo. No quiero medias tintas.
Ya tengo 25.000 y voy a seguir comprando a estos precios.


----------



## spala (26 Oct 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Pues yo quiero llegar a acumular 100.000 iotas. O me forro o lo pierdo. No quiero medias tintas.
> Ya tengo 25.000 y voy a seguir comprando a estos precios.



100 Giotas, buen número, si tienes paciencia, harás buena pasta sin duda,
no te extrañe que termine pagando con iotas en vez de euros al final.
yo creo que si algun dia consigo 10 Giotas ya puedo estar feliz xD no puedo permitirme mucha inversión,

pronto empezarán a salirle competidores a IOTA tomando el DAG en vez de blockchain,

a mi entender Bitcoin es un zombi en vida ahora mismo, tanto como lo es el motor de combustión, costodo en mantenimiento, antiecologico, ruidoso, vibrante, combustible caro...

en los proximos 5-10 años el electrico se irá imponiendo a medida que mejore la tecnologia para cargas rápidas, la autonomía, bajen los precios, etc...

lo mismo con IOTA, solo que aquí el precio subirá, en vez de bajar,
la idea descentralizada de bitcoin se ha roto por completo con los ASIC's,
cada vez más centralizado, caro, y a veces hasta más caro de transferencia que una transferencia internacional...
su empuje hacia de precio es puramente inercial,
todos los forks que para sacar dinero del aire, harán que muera por méritos propios.


----------



## knoche (27 Oct 2017)

Buenas, me idiotice comprando unos cuantos en bitfinex, la duda es que no veo forma de hacer retiro hacia una cartera donde almacenarlos offline. No es posible?


----------



## spala (27 Oct 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Buenas, me idiotice comprando unos cuantos en bitfinex, la duda es que no veo forma de hacer retiro hacia una cartera donde almacenarlos offline. No es posible?



no se puede aún,
pronto lo activarán de nuevo, dales un par de días,


----------



## orbeo (27 Oct 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Buenas, me idiotice comprando unos cuantos en bitfinex, la duda es que no veo forma de hacer retiro hacia una cartera donde almacenarlos offline. No es posible?



Yo estoy igual, se supone que dentro de poco sacan el nuevo nodo wallet


----------



## spala (28 Oct 2017)

ya está activo el withdraw


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Oct 2017)

He estado probando trasferencias y de momento sin problemas. A ver si va mejorando poco a poco.


----------



## orbeo (29 Oct 2017)

Y a ver si sube un poco también porque vaya marcha lleva


----------



## spala (29 Oct 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y a ver si sube un poco también porque vaya marcha lleva



aprovecha para ir comprando si puedes, en 2 años será como ver bitcoin a 50€


----------



## orbeo (30 Oct 2017)

Iota el 22 de noviembre en otro exchange de Corea.

Reddit - Iota - Coinrail (Korea) will list IOTA on Nov 22


----------



## pep007 (30 Oct 2017)

No entiendo a la gente que dice que el iota falla. Yo hasta ahora no he tenido ni un iota perdido.

Pd.: gracias demomonster por las etiquetas. Estoy aqui para comprobar si funciona la ley de Ockham con una moneda en el punto cero. Y asi evitamos el problema que tiene el bitcoin y sus infinitos clones. El tiempo dira.


----------



## knoche (30 Oct 2017)

Pues efectivamente ya está disponible el retiro desde bitfinex, unas dudas de newbie. 

Entiendo que debo crear un seed y dentro de este seed las direcciónes para recibir. 

Ahora, según la información de soporte, una dirección puede recibir multiples cantidades, pero al hacer 1 solo envío con esa dirección queda inutilizada para recibir ? A partir de este punto tendría que crear una nueva dirección para recibir y supongo que puedo seguir enviando desde la dirección antigua hasta tener 0 ?

Me suena un poco gñe, o alguien entendido podría explicarnos por qué esto tiene alguna ventaja




> Contrary to traditional blockchain based systems such as Bitcoin, where your wallet addresses can be reused, IOTA's addresses should only be used once (for outgoing transfers). That means there is no limit to the number of transactions an address can receive, but as soon as you've used funds from that address to make a transaction, this address should not be used anymore. The reason for this is, by making an outgoing transaction (if you send IOTAs) a part of the private key of that specific address is revealed, and it opens the possibility that someone may bruteforce ("hack") the full private key to gain access to all funds on that address. The more outgoing transactions you make from the same address, the easier it will be to bruteforce the private key. It should be noted that having access to the private key of an address will not reveal your seed or the private key of the other addresses within your seed / "account".
> 
> So again in short: It is safe to receive any number of transactions to a given address until an outgoing transfer (a "send" transfer) is made. After that, this address should no longer be re-used!


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Oct 2017)

Nuevas informaciones del nuevo wallet, pinta espectacular :

https://medium.com/deviota/carriota-announcement-86e9c35a1801


----------



## spala (30 Oct 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Pues efectivamente ya está disponible el retiro desde bitfinex, unas dudas de newbie.
> 
> Entiendo que debo crear un seed y dentro de este seed las direcciónes para recibir.
> 
> ...



eso es debido a la firma winternitz, a prueba de ordenadores cuánticos, que una vez se usa, expone una pequeña parte de la clave privada vinculada a la dirección pública,

a ver, técnicamente puedes seguir recibiendo en una dirección que has usado para enviar, pero por curarse en salud, siempre es más seguro usar nuevas.
hata unasegunda vez sigue siendo altamente seguro,

esto es un poco "coñazo" no te digo que no,
pero sacarán un Alias para las modulos IXI, que son extensiones del IRI (nodos completos) y permitirán de forma automática solventar ese handicap actual,

tiempo al tiempo.

respecto a lo que dices de "puedo seguir enviando desde la direccion antigua hasta tener cero?"

NO, en ese aspecto funciona como bitcoin, cuando envias se envia la cantidad completa,

si tienes 5 iotas en una dirección y me envias 2 iotas

tu cuenta no se queda con 3 iotas, por que se han enviado todos los iotas, se queda a ceor, yo recibo 2 iotas y tu recibes 3 iotas en otra dirección tuya.

bitcoin funciona igual, las transacciones son completas y se bifurcan en dos.


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (2 Nov 2017)

Ahora mismo esta por debajo de 0.3€. Como lo veis como punto de entrada?
Razones de esta caida?


----------



## FoSz2 (2 Nov 2017)

Corruptibly Manager dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta por debajo de 0.3€. Como lo veis como punto de entrada?
> Razones de esta caida?



¿Por debajo de 0.3 USD en dónde?

Pensaba que sólo se tradeaba en bitfinex


----------



## Corruptibly Manager (2 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Por debajo de 0.3 USD en dónde?
> 
> Pensaba que sólo se tradeaba en bitfinex



USD no, € (o el equivalente, calculado segun CoinmarketCap)

Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Nov 2017)

Corruptibly Manager dijo:


> Ahora mismo esta por debajo de 0.3€. Como lo veis como punto de entrada?
> Razones de esta caida?



Lo que creo es que bitcoin lo absorbe ahora mismo todo. Pero a largo plazo me gusta mucho este proyecto, creo que están trabajando bien, paciencia.


----------



## VictorW (3 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Por debajo de 0.3 USD en dónde?
> 
> Pensaba que sólo se tradeaba en bitfinex



Yo las tengo a 0.55 y estoy tan campante. Es una apuesta de x20 o x0...vale la pena.


----------



## orbeo (3 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 0.55 y estoy tan campante. Es una apuesta de x20 o x0...vale la pena.



Yo estoy igual.

Pensaba meter todo lo que sacará del fork de btc gold, pero como de momento a sido un bluf, toca esperar al que viene.


----------



## FoSz2 (3 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Yo las tengo a 0.55 y estoy tan campante. Es una apuesta de x20 o x0...vale la pena.



¿"Sólo" x20?
pensaba que el todamún era algo más que eso... será el bitcoin que me ha malacostumbrado... yo es que ya veo una revalorización del 100% y me quedo frío... estoy malacostumbrado, lo sé... 

Qué rápido se acostumbra uno a lo bueno...


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Viendo el precio me están dando ganas de comprar algunos mas, pero tengo la convicción de que si pasa alguna desgracia con bitcoin (y es probable) le afectara a IOTA... Vamos, que no lo veo barato o caro... En caso de que pase lo que acabo de decir... Un hackeo, una medida politica desagradable, etc... Ahora mismo sería "caro"... Se puede despeñar más por lo antes mencionado... Es un activo germinal a largo plazo.
> 
> O sea que rezad a quien sepáis para que pase algo muuu grave en el criptomundo.



Pues no veo una catástrofe en bitcoinva corto plazo, sino todo lo contrario. 

De todos modos IOTA va a tener usos diferentes de bitcoin, su fuerte son los micropagos, allí bitcoin no tiene nada que hacer, a bitcoin lo veo como un oro digital, puede servir para comprar, pero va a funcionar mejor como reserva de valor. 

Por cierto, os paso un artículo hablado de iota y la Red 5g, sería un paso de gigante para iota, a ver que opináis. 

https://www.enterpriseitnews.com.my/5g-the-magic-iota-needs/


----------



## spala (4 Nov 2017)

pues yo sigo metiendo pasta en IOTA como si no hubiera un mañana, xD

tan pronto puedo permitirme unos pocos euros ni que sean 50€, directos q van a kraken y luego a bitfinex, y más ahora que está bajo de precio, a sumar poco a poco.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Nov 2017)

Hay una nueva versión del wallet, esta vez no tocó hacer attach to tangle, el saldo figuraba correctamente.


----------



## orbeo (5 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hay una nueva versión del wallet, esta vez no tocó hacer attach to tangle, el saldo figuraba correctamente.



Cuál es? Tienes algún enlace o algo?


----------



## spala (5 Nov 2017)

de debe referir a la que salió hace 10 días,

"nueva" no ha salido ninguna nueva más.


----------



## speedy_gon (5 Nov 2017)

Yo la semana pasada decidí decir adios a mis Iotas. 2000€ de iotas comprados a 0,673$ y Vendidos a 0,38. Una buena pérdida, pero he preferido pasarlos a Bitcoin por lo menos hasta que llegue el siguiente HardFork. Luego ya veremos si regreso o si me quedo así.... Esmuy probable que vuelva a comprar IOTAS pero estoy tratando de reducir el casi 45% de pérdida en poco más de 2 meses... Duele un poco pero no siempre se gana.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuál es? Tienes algún enlace o algo?



La última es 2.5.3 

https://github.com/iotaledger/wallet/releases

A ver que tal os va.


----------



## orbeo (5 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La última es 2.5.3
> 
> Releases · iotaledger/wallet · GitHub
> 
> A ver que tal os va.




Gracias justo lo estaba mirando, pero...

Joder ya podrían hacer algo más sencillo, si esperan que la gente corriente nos aclaremos en github van claros. 

Esta gente necesita contratar a alguien de márketing o de ventas, porque tanto matemático y lumbreras que se piensa que el resto de personal entiende todo como ellos.

Del mogollón de enlaces, cual es el wallet?? Supongo que es un wallet en plan Electrum no, osea que te lo descargas en el pc y cuando lo abres conecta con los nodos o algo así.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Nov 2017)

¿Cuando alcanzara IOTA el $?




segun el último mes, NUNCA.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Gracias justo lo estaba mirando, pero...
> 
> Joder ya podrían hacer algo más sencillo, si esperan que la gente corriente nos aclaremos en github van claros.
> 
> ...



Si, creas una clave (semilla) y se abre siempre con eso. Una vez abierto ya conecta con los nodos. 

El que acaba en .exe para Windows. Los otros supongo que son para Linux y Mac OS. 

La verdad es que de momento es un poco cutre. La versión definitiva que he visto que pronto saldrá no tiene nada que ver, esa pinta espectacular;

https://medium.com/deviota/carriota-announcement-86e9c35a1801

Deseando que llegue.


----------



## orbeo (5 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, creas una clave (semilla) y se abre siempre con eso. Una vez abierto ya conecta con los nodos.
> 
> El que acaba en .exe para Windows. Los otros supongo que son para Linux y Mac OS.
> 
> ...



Me parece que seguiré esperando a que saquen algo decente.

Además tenerlo en el exchange da igual ahora mismo, nadie querrá robar algo que va camino de valer 0 haha


----------



## vpsn (6 Nov 2017)

Son aqui las reuniones de afectados por el precio de IOTA ?
Empezamos a mandar cartas al gobierno?


----------



## speedy_gon (6 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Son aqui las reuniones de afectados por el precio de IOTA ?
> Empezamos a mandar cartas al gobierno?



A veces se gana a veces se pierde... Yo sigo creyendo que subirá en algún momento. La gente de IOTA sigue moviéndose, contratando gente muy interesante y me imagino que le darán la vuelta. Pero hasta el 16 de noviembre me mudo al bitcoin, luego ya veré si vuelvo o no.


----------



## orbeo (6 Nov 2017)

El 1 de diciembre el jefe va a hablar

Deutsche Telekom (T-mobile) is having a Blockchain Hackathon (+ IOTA Presentation).
FUTURE BLOCKCHAIN HACKATHON


----------



## Periplo (6 Nov 2017)

Los Miotas van a dar la sorpresa,cuando tambien la de el Bitcoin con su gran hostion.
Miota to the moon...


----------



## spala (7 Nov 2017)

iota no va a bajar de 0.15 por que ya se cotizaba a 0.15 cuando estaba en YDX antes de salir a bitfinex,

por poder todo es posible, pero es muy improbable que baje de 0.15 vamos,
la ultima vez q tocó los 0.15 rebotó al instante y directo a 1$

0.30 es precio ganga con las noticias q van saliendo y la expectativa en 2-3 años,

a parte ahora que cae por que la gente quiere comprar mierda bitcoins para doblar con el fork, se van a arrepentir, les va a salir el tiro por la culata a mas de uno.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> iota no va a bajar de 0.15 por que ya se cotizaba a 0.15 cuando estaba en YDX antes de salir a bitfinex,
> 
> por poder todo es posible, pero es muy improbable que baje de 0.15 vamos,
> la ultima vez q tocó los 0.15 rebotó al instante y directo a 1$
> ...



Yo como ha dicho otro usuario compro a fondo perdido. A este precio me llevo muchas y sin pagar caro. Si despunta la tecnología habrá sido una inversión magnífica y sino no habré perdido mucho.

Yo he comprado a 0.8, 0.6, y ahora. No he vendido nada. Me gusta la idea y el equipo, creo en lo que hacen. Seguiré comprando pequeñas cantidades a estos precios porque veo que se está trabajando en serio.


----------



## vpsn (7 Nov 2017)

Esto va parriba. Ya podeis ir mirando el yate.


----------



## orbeo (7 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Esto va parriba. Ya podeis ir mirando el yate.



Umm no se, de momento da para una inflable de remos chiquitita


----------



## spala (7 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Umm no se, de momento da para una inflable de remos chiquitita



bitcoin daba para menos hace 9 años, solo 2 pizzas xD


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Nov 2017)

Los que dicen que va a bajar hasta 0.10$, que esperen sentados.

Yo sigo comprando:


----------



## vpsn (8 Nov 2017)

Pensaba ir a por un yate de pequeño tamaño (aproximadamente 5 putas) pero voy a empezar a mirar algo mas grande.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Pensaba ir a por un yate de pequeño tamaño (aproximadamente 5 putas) pero voy a empezar a mirar algo mas grande.



Yo pensaba en un terreno frente al mar para hacer una villa en alguna isla filipina, pero creo que voy a poder apuntar a alguna isla de Turcos y Caicos en el Caribe.


----------



## 1auno (8 Nov 2017)

..............


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> Fujitsu Forum 2017 - YouTube



Yo no sé a que esperan para comunicar los partnerships, hay muchos indicios de que hay partnerships con grandes multinacionales, hasta el propio Sonstebo lo dijo, pero han pasado meses y aún no hay ninguna comunicación oficial. 
Además Sonstebo dijo que los partnerships que se están haciendo obligándoles a usar IOTA para sus fines, en vez de que cada empresa se crea su propia moneda (como en Ethereum).

Lo que sí sé es que cuando empiecen a hacerlo, IOTA hará MOON.

Yo creo que empezamos ya a subir, y de aquí a navidades empezarán a soltar información para alimentar la subida.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tengo cerca de unos 5000, pero me da que va para largo... El caso es que la red funcionase como un tiro :-D, lo de que apoye tal o pascual es un poco irrelevante.



Que sea irrelevante para ti, no implica que sea irrelevante para la mayoría de inversores/especuladores entre los que me encuentro yo.

Si son muchos los que piensan como yo, hasta la más burda profecía, puede hacerse realidad. 

¿porqué crees que a veces funcionan algunos elementos del análisis técnico como medias móviles o resistencias/soportes?
Que gilipollez es esa que cuando una linea cruza otra, el precio va a subir, o la gilipollez esa de que si el precio baja hasta determinada linea, esta linea actúa como soporte y el precio suba. ¿Tiene algún fundamento esto?

Pues la tiene, el precio sube cuando muchas personas creen en la misma idea y si muchas personas piensan que el precio tocará un soporte importante, muchas personas pondrán sus órdenes de compra a ese precio, y esas personas son realmente las que actúan como soporte con sus órdenes de compra, y no porque lo diga una linea. 

Y aquí no hablamos de líneas en un gráfico, hablamos de que empresas multinacionales (tienen más cerebro que la mayoría de los que creen a ciegas en el análisis técnico), deciden apostar por algo que para ellos puede ser "game changing". Por tanto el efecto en el precio es importante y además duradero. Los partnerships en las empresas de bolsa normales, son un catalizador importante, y lo mismo se aplica a las criptomonedas.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Nov 2017)

Estoy seguro que Fujitsu va a usar IOTA, mira los twetts de Rolf Werner, CEO de Fujitsu en Alemania...


----------



## 1auno (8 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo no sé a que esperan para comunicar los partnerships, hay muchos indicios de que hay partnerships con grandes multinacionales, hasta el propio Sonstebo lo dijo, pero han pasado meses y aún no hay ninguna comunicación oficial.
> Además Sonstebo dijo que los partnerships que se están haciendo obligándoles a usar IOTA para sus fines, en vez de que cada empresa se crea su propia moneda (como en Ethereum).
> 
> Lo que sí sé es que cuando empiecen a hacerlo, IOTA hará MOON.
> ...



Lo dices cómo si el connectory en Chicago con Bosch, y Fujitsu hablando de IOTA cómo game changer no fuera nada .
Simplemente lleva tiempo construir cosas, y prefieren tener ya todo listo con un producto en marcha antes de marear a la gente con parnerships sobre humo cómo casi todas las criptos.

Transcripción exacta de lo que ha dicho Rolf Werner en el evento de Fujitsu.


----------



## workforfood (8 Nov 2017)

Desde el primer día ya se dijo que IOTA iba a ser usada por una empresa japonesa de micropagos, no se supo más de ello, alguien sabe algo más, porque ya sabemos que Bosch y Fujitsu son grandes bancos para mover la moneda en micropagos.


----------



## orbeo (8 Nov 2017)

Meter más pasta cabrones que quiero mi early retirement


----------



## spala (8 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Meter más pasta cabrones que quiero mi early retirement



calla q aun no compré suficientes, joder, ya me estan jodiendo, si va a subir igualmente, q mas da hoy que dentro de un mes xddd


----------



## orbeo (8 Nov 2017)

Me a jodido lo del fork porque pensaba meter todo lo que sacara a Iota y ahora no tengo cash para comprar más


----------



## Jdnec_wow (8 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Lo dices cómo si el connectory en Chicago con Bosch, y Fujitsu hablando de IOTA cómo game changer no fuera nada .
> Simplemente lleva tiempo construir cosas, y prefieren tener ya todo listo con un producto en marcha antes de marear a la gente con parnerships sobre humo cómo casi todas las criptos.
> 
> Transcripción exacta de lo que ha dicho Rolf Werner en el evento de Fujitsu.



Lo de Fujitsu ha side hoy precisamente y mira como sube el precio.


----------



## orbeo (8 Nov 2017)

Yo creo que sube porque han contratado a esta.

Hola trabajo en Iota y en Twitter me dicen juapa jijijiji

Twitter


----------



## spala (8 Nov 2017)

han suspendido el segwit2x por lo q veo

[Bitcoin-segwit2x] Segwit2x Final Steps

igual por eso se disparan las altscoins? xd


----------



## orbeo (9 Nov 2017)

Buenos días


----------



## spala (9 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> [youtube]ZrFrXFdRW4k[/youtube]



hashgraph es un DAG como iota pero de codigo cerrado, y sin POW,
parece mas bien para empresas o similares, no está ni abierto al publico aún,
es un proyecto interesante,


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo creo que sube porque han contratado a esta.
> 
> Hola trabajo en Iota y en Twitter me dicen juapa jijijiji
> 
> Twitter



Ofú... Esperemos que los ingenieros sean Sheldon Cooper' style... ::


Hasta la cotización se ha puesto palote


----------



## vpsn (9 Nov 2017)

[/COLOR]


FoSz2 dijo:


> Ofú... Esperemos que los ingenieros sean Sheldon Cooper' style... ::
> 
> 
> Hasta la cotización se ha puesto palote



Tranquilos, dentro de poco la podremos comprar


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Nov 2017)

A por el 1$...:rolleye:


----------



## orbeo (9 Nov 2017)

A ver si esta madrugada sigue subiendo


----------



## Jdnec_wow (9 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> A ver si esta madrugada sigue subiendo



Pues yo espero una ligera corrección, eso sería sano para que luega siga subiendo. Eso sí, yo no pienso hacer trading aquí y vender un solo iota. 

El simbolito me da mal rollo (tengo tripofobia), esos agujeros en donde solía haber una cara... ::


----------



## orbeo (9 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pues yo espero una ligera corrección, eso sería sano para que luega siga subiendo. Eso sí, yo no pienso hacer trading aquí y vender un solo iota.
> 
> El simbolito me da mal rollo (tengo tripofobia), esos agujeros en donde solía haber una cara... ::



Ni me nombres lo de la triptofobia de los cojones por favor


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Nov 2017)

A IOTA le sale un duro competidor: nada más y nada menos que Hyundai:

Hdac TGE


----------



## orbeo (9 Nov 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> A IOTA le sale un duro competidor: nada más y nada menos que Hyundai:
> 
> Hdac TGE



Dónde dice que es de Hyundai? Además es sobre blockchain.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (9 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Dónde dice que es de Hyundai? Además es sobre blockchain.



HDAC = Hyundai Digital Asset Coin

Mira el vídeo


----------



## orbeo (9 Nov 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> HDAC = Hyundai Digital Asset Coin
> 
> Mira el vídeo



Vale ni lo había visto al mirar la web.

Pero es blockchain, no es competencia de Iota y, no se, yo creo que hyundai significará algo en coreano o algo así y se han puesto ese nombre, no parece que tenga nada que ver con la Hyundai que todos conocemos, ni por el logo ni por como se promociona.


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (10 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Vale ni lo había visto al mirar la web.
> 
> Pero es blockchain, no es competencia de Iota y, no se, yo creo que hyundai significará algo en coreano o algo así y se han puesto ese nombre, no parece que tenga nada que ver con la Hyundai que todos conocemos, ni por el logo ni por como se promociona.



Sí que es de Hyundai. El CEO Dae-Sun Chung es un ex alto cargo de Hyundai y nieto de Ju-yung Chung (fundador de la empresa).

Te digo yo que tan sólo por la pasta de la que disponen pueden sacar algo muy potente en poco tiempo.

Y vale que la tecnología es distinta pero el objetivo y el mercado que persiguen es el mismo.


----------



## orbeo (10 Nov 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Sí que es de Hyundai. El CEO Dae-Sun Chung es un ex alto cargo de Hyundai y nieto de Ju-yung Chung (fundador de la empresa).
> 
> Te digo yo que tan sólo por la pasta de la que disponen pueden sacar algo muy potente en poco tiempo.
> 
> Y vale que la tecnología es distinta pero el objetivo y el mercado que persiguen es el mismo.



Bueno abrá que seguirlo pues, gracias por la info


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Nov 2017)

andyteleco dijo:


> Sí que es de Hyundai. El CEO Dae-Sun Chung es un ex alto cargo de Hyundai y nieto de Ju-yung Chung (fundador de la empresa).
> 
> Te digo yo que tan sólo por la pasta de la que disponen pueden sacar algo muy potente en poco tiempo.
> 
> Y vale que la tecnología es distinta pero el objetivo y el mercado que persiguen es el mismo.



¿Más pasta que la alianza entre 42 de los mayores bancos de inversión del mundo para crear una moneda que rivalizara con el Bitcoin que se llamaba R3?
Ya han abandonado la alianza un tercio de los bancos, entre ellos Goldman Sachs, ya que no han podido desarrollarlo. )

El dinero no lo es todo. IOTA sigue buscando desarrolladores full stack en DAG y son poquísimos los que hay en el mundo con estos conocimientos, se menciona al final de este video (recomiendo verlo completo):

[YOUTUBE]QP_1ezXSlPE[/YOUTUBE]

La razón por las que IOTA (a diferencia del Bitcoin), puede ser difícilmente remplazable por otra criptomoneda que use la tecnología DAG es que en IOTA si quieres enviar una transacción, primero has de confirmar dos transacciones antes, eso implica que mientras más personas usen IOTA, más transacciones se confirmarán, por tanto las confirmaciones serán cada vez más rápidas. Es decir totalmente lo opuesto a Blockchain que mientras más personas lo usan, más lentas son las transferencias.

Eso quiere decir que la cripto TANGLE que se haga antes con más usuarios, será la más rápida y eficiente, y en este sentido, IOTA está a años luz del resto. IOTA tiene partnerships con grandes multinacionales, Bosch, Fujitsu, Volskwagen... donde estos usarán la red IOTA para sus dispositivos, es decir... millones de dispositivos que acelerán las transacciones en el TANGLE de IOTA. El resto de competidores no tienen aún siquiera una sola multinacional apoyándoles.


----------



## Abner (10 Nov 2017)

Me parece interesante esta tecnología, el hecho de que escale en número de transacciones y no haya fees puede.hacer que una criptomoneda, esta vez sí, se pueda.usar como moneda corriente.

Viendo sin embargo que la gente está comprando iota a estos precios, creo que es menester.hacer.un pequeño cálculo. Si el valor del PIB mundial es de unos 72 billones de euros, y siendo la deuda mundial alrededor del 327% del PIB, teniendo en cuenta el número de iotas que habrá en total, nos sale haciendo los.calculos que:
Con respecto al pib mundial, iota debería.valer 0.02 euros para sustituir a todas las monedas del mundo.
Con respecto a la deuda mundial, iota valdría 0.08

Voy a intentar seguir con atención esta tecnología, creo que puede ser el futuro después de la decepción del blockchain y sus.problemas de.escalabilidad.

Saludos.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Nov 2017)

Abner dijo:


> Me parece interesante esta tecnología, el hecho de que escale en número de transacciones y no haya fees puede.hacer que una criptomoneda, esta vez sí, se pueda.usar como moneda corriente.
> 
> Viendo sin embargo que la gente está comprando iota a estos precios, creo que es menester.hacer.un pequeño cálculo. Si* el valor del PIB mundial es de unos 72 billones de euros*, y siendo la deuda mundial alrededor del 327% del PIB, teniendo en cuenta el número de iotas que habrá en total, nos sale haciendo los.calculos que:
> Con respecto al pib mundial, iota debería.valer 0.02 euros para sustituir a todas las monedas del mundo.
> ...



¿El PIB mundial es solo $72 billones de euros? ::

Como quieren algunos que baje para comprar barato. :rolleye:

Si quieres comprar hazlo ya, la tendencia alcista ya ha comenzado.


----------



## Abner (10 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿El PIB mundial es solo $72 billones de euros? ::
> 
> Como quieren algunos que baje para comprar barato. :rolleye:
> 
> Si quieres comprar hazlo ya, la tendencia alcista ya ha comenzado.



Efectivamente, el PIB mundial son 72 billones de euros. Un 72 seguido de 12 ceros. Qué es lo que.te resulta.dificil de creer?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (10 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿El PIB mundial es solo $72 billones de euros? ::
> 
> Como quieren algunos que baje para comprar barato. :rolleye:
> 
> Si quieres comprar hazlo ya, la tendencia alcista ya ha comenzado.



Eres latinoamericano verdad?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Nov 2017)

Abner dijo:


> Efectivamente, el PIB mundial son 72 billones de euros. Un 72 seguido de 12 ceros. Qué es lo que.te resulta.dificil de creer?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Vale error mío, estaba pensando en términos de billones americanos (y como se entiende por billón en el resto del mundo 1 billón = 1.000.000.000), es lo que tiene haber hecho la carrera entera en inglés. ::

También pensaba en términos de Miotas y no iotas. 

Esa predicción es una barbaridad igualmente. ::

0.02$ por iota = 20.000$ por miota, y estamos a 0.56$...

Ojalá, pero yo si sube a 10$, me largo. :rolleye:


----------



## Abner (10 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Vale error mío, estaba pensando en términos de billones americanos (y como se entiende por billón en el resto del mundo 1 billón = 1.000.000.000), es lo que tiene haber hecho la carrera entera en inglés. ::
> 
> También pensaba en términos de Miotas y no iotas.
> 
> ...



Miota e iota forman parte de la.misma.red, son formas de denominar lo mismo pero en diferentes cantidades? Es decir, cuando hablan de miotas es una forma de decir iotas con menos ceros? O se trata de monedas diferentes? Perdón por mi ignorancia

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## digipl (10 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> La razón por las que IOTA (a diferencia del Bitcoin), puede ser difícilmente remplazable por otra criptomoneda que use la tecnología DAG es que en IOTA si quieres enviar una transacción, primero has de confirmar dos transacciones antes, eso implica que mientras más personas usen IOTA, más transacciones se confirmarán, por tanto las confirmaciones serán cada vez más rápidas.



Va a ser que no. Cuanto mas gente entra mas alejado se encuentra el nodo de inicio del de destino por lo que el numero de mensajes necesarios para realizar una transacción crece de modo prácticamente cuadrático aumentando tanto el tiempo como el costo computacional.

Mas concretamente hay una relación directa entre el número de usuarios y las variables con las que puede jugar el algoritmo Gossip de expansión de mensajes (las TPS, el ratio de confirmación y el tiempo de dicha confirmación). El resultado final es un empeoramiento del rendimiento a medida que crece el numero de usuarios.

Y este defecto básico de la red se ve claramente en los stresstest.

Esto era el rendimiento de la red en Junio:







y este el de hoy donde podemos ver que tanto el numero de transacciones confirmadas como el ratio de confirmación ha empeorado.


----------



## Abner (10 Nov 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Va a ser que no. Cuanto mas gente entra mas alejado se encuentra el nodo de inicio del de destino por lo que el numero de mensajes necesarios para realizar una transacción crece de modo prácticamente cuadrático aumentando tanto el tiempo como el costo computacional.
> 
> Mas concretamente hay una relación directa entre el número de usuarios y las variables con las que puede jugar el algoritmo Gossip de expansión de mensajes (las TPS, el ratio de confirmación y el tiempo de dicha confirmación). El resultado final es un empeoramiento del rendimiento a medida que crece el numero de usuarios.
> 
> ...



Ouch.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Nov 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Va a ser que no. Cuanto mas gente entra mas alejado se encuentra el nodo de inicio del de destino por lo que el numero de mensajes necesarios para realizar una transacción crece de modo prácticamente cuadrático aumentando tanto el tiempo como el costo computacional.
> 
> Mas concretamente hay una relación directa entre el número de usuarios y las variables con las que puede jugar el algoritmo Gossip de expansión de mensajes (las TPS, el ratio de confirmación y el tiempo de dicha confirmación). El resultado final es un empeoramiento del rendimiento a medida que crece el numero de usuarios.
> 
> ...



Las transacciones en IOTA ahora se están haciendo a través de Flash network, en junio no. 

De hecho si comparas esas dos gráficas, en "total tx", verás que el número de transacciones se han reducido, y por tanto la red es más lenta obviamente.

Lo de flash network se ha hecho como un fix temporal hasta que la red principal tenga suficiente volumen de transacciones como para que sean instantáneas. 

Con flash network apenas se tarda unos segundos en recibir una transferencia de IOTA.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y por que largarse a 10 cuando de subir a tal precio seria porqje es una alternativa funcional y no sueños en un papel?



Porque si sube a 10$ tendría ya para vivir cómodamente en Providenciales (Islas Turcos y Caicos) para el resto de mi vida y la vida de 3-4 hijos que aún no tengo. )

¿Que podría subir a 200$? Claro que sí, pero yo no necesito jet privado, ni yate (de hecho me mareo hasta en un flotador), y aunque exista una posibilidad aunque remota de que de 10$ baje de nuevo a 0.5$, no pienso correr ese riesgo y arruinar un sueño hecho realidad.


----------



## djun (10 Nov 2017)

Abner dijo:


> Miota e iota forman parte de la.misma.red, son formas de denominar lo mismo pero en diferentes cantidades? Es decir, cuando hablan de miotas es una forma de decir iotas con menos ceros? O se trata de monedas diferentes? Perdón por mi ignorancia
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Igual que 1 Kilo es igual a 1000 gramos, 1 MIOTA es igual a 1000000 IOTAS. Es la misma coin.

1 KIOTA = 1000 IOTA 
1 MIOTA = 1000000 IOTA 
1 GIOTA = 1000000000 IOTA


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (10 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Más pasta que la alianza entre 42 de los mayores bancos de inversión del mundo para crear una moneda que rivalizara con el Bitcoin que se llamaba R3?
> Ya han abandonado la alianza un tercio de los bancos, entre ellos Goldman Sachs, ya que no han podido desarrollarlo. )
> 
> El dinero no lo es todo. IOTA sigue buscando desarrolladores full stack en DAG y son poquísimos los que hay en el mundo con estos conocimientos, se menciona al final de este video (recomiendo verlo completo):
> ...



La verdad es que no me he empapado aún a fondo sobre la tecnología de IOTA para poder opinar con propiedad, pero aparte de lo eficiente que pueda ser, la adopción que pueda empujar un fabricante de esta envergadura es algo a tener muy en cuenta. Si Hyundai lo pone en marcha puede conseguir que sus proveedores usen su estándar con relativa facilidad y una cierta cuota de mercado la tendrá asegurada. 

Lo de los partners de IOTA no lo conocía y también es muy interesante; habrá que ver cómo se desarrollan los eventos en los próximos anos. En cualquier caso me parece algo muy interesante para observar de cerca.


----------



## Abner (10 Nov 2017)

Me.estoy planteando meterle algo. Alguna recomendación de cómo empezar? 
Voy a ver si me leo el White paper y me entero de algo


Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (10 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Igual que 1 Kilo es igual a 1000 gramos, 1 MIOTA es igual a 1000000 IOTAS. Es la misma coin.
> 
> 1 KIOTA = 1000 IOTA
> 1 MIOTA = 1000000 IOTA
> 1 GIOTA = 1000000000 IOTA



Y en Bitfinex que unidades refleja el saldo? Es decir, si tienes 1000 uds que son, 1000 Iotas, 1000 Miotas??


Vale ya lo he mirado, son Iotas tal cual


----------



## Abner (10 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y en Bitfinex que unidades refleja el saldo? Es decir, si tienes 1000 uds que son, 1000 Iotas, 1000 Miotas??
> 
> 
> Vale ya lo he mirado, son Iotas tal cual



Es un follón, porque yo estoy viendo algunos charts que dicen que.iota está a 0.55 (una barbaridad para su valor objetivo según mi cálculo a lo mecaguen) y en otros pone miota que.son 1000 iotas a 0.59, más lógico.a día.de hoy...

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (10 Nov 2017)

Abner dijo:


> Es un follón, porque yo estoy viendo algunos charts que dicen que.iota está a 0.55 (una barbaridad para su valor objetivo según mi cálculo a lo mecaguen) y en otros pone miota que.son 1000 iotas a 0.59, más lógico.a día.de hoy...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Cuando pasas el puntero sobre el saldo, aparece entre parentésis claramente Iota


----------



## djun (10 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y en Bitfinex que unidades refleja el saldo? Es decir, si tienes 1000 uds que son, 1000 Iotas, 1000 Miotas??
> 
> 
> Vale ya lo he mirado, son Iotas tal cual






Abner dijo:


> Es un follón, porque yo estoy viendo algunos charts que dicen que.iota está a 0.55 (una barbaridad para su valor objetivo según mi cálculo a lo mecaguen) y en otros pone miota que.son 1000 iotas a 0.59, más lógico.a día.de hoy...
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk




Tengo dudas. Me parece que en Coinmarketcap ( IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap ) el valor de IOTA se refiere al *MIOTA*
Y en Bitfinex me parece que el saldo te lo muestra en MIOTAS también. Si tienes un saldo de 40 serían *40 MIOTAS* (igual a 40 millones de IOTAS).

Edito. Lo he mirado mejor y lo confirmo. El valor de IOTA en coinmarketcap se refiere al *MIOTA*. Y en Bitfinex el saldo también aparece en *MIOTAS*.

1 KIOTA = 1000 IOTA 
1 MIOTA = 1000000 IOTA 
1 GIOTA = 1000000000 IOTA


----------



## 1auno (10 Nov 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Y este defecto básico de la red se ve claramente en los stresstest.
> 
> Esto era el rendimiento de la red en Junio:
> 
> y este el de hoy donde podemos ver que tanto el numero de transacciones confirmadas como el ratio de confirmación ha empeorado.



Sigues juzgando la red actual cómo si estuviera ya en producción. Al igual que incluso btc y eth, está en alpha, y iota funciona muy suboptimizado a propósito con 2 ideas:

1- Probar diferentes entornos y situaciones para obtener información valiosa y alcanzar la mejor versión final posible, porque cuando llegue el momento, el protocolo será inmutable (adiós problemas de consenso/mineros de la blockchain) y será útil para poder ser incorporado en hardware al ser una versión estable y fiable.

2- Analizar los peores escenarios en situaciones de pocos nodos e inestabilidad o caídas. Esto es ideal ahora al ser parecido por ser todavía una red pequeña.

Es ridículo que se diga que otras criptos funcionan mejor, sólo porque van bien cuando usuarios con 0 idea son capaces de moverlas entre exchanges. ¿Para qué vale eso? 
Con iota se dejó claro todo desde el principio, otra cosa es que muchos nuevos usuarios no sepan lo que han comprado. Y han sido transparentes en todo momento. Si supierais las versiones que hemos tenido que aguantar desde principio de 2016 alucinaríais. O incluso este año en primavera estuvo más de un mes sin siquiera funcionar. Y a mi me parece bien que el objetivo sea alcanzar la mejor versión final aunque haya que aguantar estas cosas por el camino.

Cuando se compra IOTA se apuesta a su funcionamiento futuro. CFB ya funcionó igual en NXT, haciendo todo paso a paso, y cumplió, aunque nxt quedara en algo menor por otros motivos, pero llevan la lección bien aprendida con IOTA.

Algo mejor que el funcionamiento público de la red tendrán cuando al CEO de Fujitsu Europa se le ve encantado y habla de IOTA en el evento corporativo del año de Fujitsu.

Min 29.01
[youtube]-FGZ-3WGCcw?t=29m1s[/youtube]

De ahora mismo, Sopra Steria, que cotiza en el CAC 60 de Francia:
Press release



How ElaadNL built a PoC Charge Station running fully on IOTA, and IOTA only

Introducing Masked Authenticated Messaging


----------



## trancos123 (10 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Porque si sube a 10$ tendría ya para vivir cómodamente en Providenciales (Islas Turcos y Caicos) para el resto de mi vida y la vida de 3-4 hijos que aún no tengo. )
> 
> ¿Que podría subir a 200$? Claro que sí, pero yo no necesito jet privado, ni yate (de hecho me mareo hasta en un flotador), y aunque exista una posibilidad aunque remota de que de 10$ baje de nuevo a 0.5$, no pienso correr ese riesgo y arruinar un sueño hecho realidad.



Por simple curiosidad, mas o menos cuanto dinero tienes metido en cryptos?
(Yo 1000€ pero esto pensando en subirlo a 5.000€)


----------



## Jdnec_wow (10 Nov 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Por simple curiosidad, mas o menos cuanto dinero tienes metido en cryptos?
> (Yo 1000€ pero esto pensando en subirlo a 5.000€)



Más que el Sr.Mojón y Remonster, pero menos que Bitcoñero.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Nov 2017)

Acabo de ver un video de IOTA en una conferencia en Holanda en el que Dominic "casualmente" pone de ejemplo un Volkswagen al hablar de las carga eléctrica en automóviles y el pago con iota...

Creo que está claro que están trabajando con ellos, se hablaba de al menos otra gran marca automovilitistica, podemos empezar a hacer apuestas de cuáles son sus socios tapados.


----------



## digipl (11 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Las transacciones en IOTA ahora se están haciendo a través de Flash network, en junio no.
> 
> De hecho si comparas esas dos gráficas, en "total tx", verás que el número de transacciones se han reducido, y por tanto la red es más lenta obviamente.
> 
> ...



1.-Las transacciones actuales no se están haciendo con Flash Network.

2.-El numero "total tx" se refiere al número de transacciones desde el último Snapshot. Esa es la razón por la que el número de hoy es inferior al de Junio. (Un Snapshot es un punto de control que guarda el estado de la red en un momento dado).

3.-El Flash Network es la versión IOTA de las Ligtning Network del BTC o del Raiden de ETH y tiene, como todo canal de pago, sus propios problemas de mantenimiento, concentración o escalabilidad. Lo veremos cuando empiecen a funcionar.

4.-Es matemáticamente imposible disminuir el tiempo de transferencia cuando se aumenta el número de nodos. 
Un protocolo Gossip, como usa IOTA, el número de mensajes necesarios para retransmitir una transacción es como mínimo n*log(n) donde n es el número total de nodos. Por lo tanto un aumento del número de nodos conlleva irremediablemente un crecimiento tanto en tiempo de retransmisión como en costo computacional.

En fin, básicamente veo que no tienes ni puta idea de lo que tienes.



1auno dijo:


> Sigues juzgando la red actual cómo si estuviera ya en producción.



¿Hay alguna otra forma de juzgar que no suponga un puro acto de fe? ¿O pretendes que me crea afirmaciones que van contra los principios básicos de la computación descentralizada? Porque sigo buscando posibles respuestas a los problemas planteados y no encuentro nada ni en Reddit, Slack, GitHub o sus foros. Y tu no contestación, que solo es pura publicidad, tampoco ayuda en nada.

Y puedes seguir excusando su pobre rendimiento en que "están de pruebas" cuando lo cierto es que la red se está comportando de la forma que predije hace ya casi cinco meses.

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Economía: IOTA - cripto para Internet of Things. (bitcoiners in)


----------



## Jdnec_wow (11 Nov 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Economía: IOTA - cripto para Internet of Things. (bitcoiners in)





digipl dijo:


> Lo primero podría, lo segundo no. Cuanto más grande es el espacio, mas aumenta la distancia entre nodos lo que dificulta cada transacción disminuyendo el ratio de confirmación.
> 
> Llevo siguiendo, de vez en cuando, el stresstest y veo que la lógica se cumple. En cuanto aumenta, aunque sea un poco, las TPS, el ratio de confirmación cae en picado. De hecho los TPS han ido disminuyendo. Empezó llegando hasta cerca de 4, bajando el viernes a 1.2-1.3 para estabilizarse desde ayer alrededor de 0.9-1 que parece ser su punto de equilibrio.
> 
> ...




No hagáis caso a digipl, es un FUDSTER que adorna con palabrería técnica lo que no es verdad (y lo sabe). Si tuviera mínimamente razón, no sería el primero en darse cuenta, y la cotización de IOTA estaría a cero desde hace meses, y no subiendo como ahora. Y muchísimo menos multinacionales como Fujitsu, Bosch, o Volskwagen... trabajarían con IOTA... o acaso creéis que un forero anónimo en internet llamado "digipl" sabe más que los ingenieros de esas multinacionales? Usad el sentido común frente a trolles con tecnicismos. 

Twitter


----------



## Abner (11 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No hagáis caso a digipl, es un FUDSTER que adorna con palabrería técnica lo que no es verdad (y lo sabe). Si tuviera mínimamente razón, no sería el primero en darse cuenta, y la cotización de IOTA estaría a cero desde hace meses, y no subiendo como ahora. Y muchísimo menos multinacionales como Fujitsu, Bosch, o Volskwagen... trabajarían con IOTA... o acaso creéis que un forero anónimo en internet llamado "digipl" sabe más que los ingenieros de esas multinacionales? Usad el sentido común frente a trolles con tecnicismos.
> 
> Twitter



Pues a mí me parece lógico que cualquier base de datos distribuida tenga que propagar los mensajes a través de la red. Cuantos más nodos sean, más nodos tendrán que estar alertados para ser una base de datos inmutable y confiable, y por tanto, los mensajes, en una topología tipo internet, tardarán en.llegar a todos. Y esto es así, en blockchain, Tangle o el sumsumcorda

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Nov 2017)

Pronto sale también en bitrexx

https://twitter.com/Fevzii/status/929275398936055809


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Nov 2017)

IOTA saldrá en OKEX el 20 de Noviembre:

OKEX Twitter

Y Bittrex al parecer se prepara para listarlo también (Aparece en su API):

Iota coming to Bittrex?


Se acercan catalizadores importantes: Anunciamiento de los partnerships con multinacionales y listado en más exchanges.

La figura de la gráfica es alcista, y al parecer nos preparamos para despegar.

Comprad ahora o arrepentíos después.


----------



## workforfood (12 Nov 2017)

Creo que el forero digipl es el único que razona y sabe lo que está diciendo, los demás solo están diciendo que si tal empresa que si tal otra por favor Ethereum tiene miles de empresas detrás y su cotización no sube nada respecto a otras como bitcoin cash con 0 empresas detrás. Por favor que los dumpeos se producen por otras razones y eso lo estamos viendo con bitcoin cash con 0 empresas detrás.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Creo que el forero digipl es el único que razona y sabe lo que está diciendo, los demás solo están diciendo que si tal empresa que si tal otra por favor Ethereum tiene miles de empresas detrás y su cotización no sube nada respecto a otras como bitcoin cash con 0 empresas detrás. Por favor que los dumpeos se producen por otras razones y eso lo estamos viendo con bitcoin cash con 0 empresas detrás.



El forero digipl es un fanboy de BTC, y no vió venir la subida del bitcoin cash. :rolleye:

Te voy a decir una cosa: Del funcionamiento de las criptomonedas saben mucho más que yo los del hilo principal del Bitcoin (Remonster, Sr.Mojón...). Uno es matemático y el otro informático, yo en cambio, más bien soy un economista que sabe mucho de economía conductual. 

Pero si hablamos de la dirección del mercado, lo dudo :rolleye:, ya son varias veces las que les he acabado owneando .

Las características técnicas de las criptos son solo un catalizador más.

Track Record:

- Dije que había que comprar bitcoins cuando valía 200€ en octubre del 2015.
Bitcoin: ¡Entrad al bitcoin ya! ¡TONTO EL ÚLTIMO!
- Dije que había que invertir en viviendas en marzo del 2015.
Cuando haya sangre en las calles...compra propiedades
- Dije que Ethereum se iba a desplomar hace unos meses.
 Pufff veo un desplome de Ethereum en breves...
- Dije que había que se podía ganar fácilmente un 20% con el rebote del bitcoin hace dos semanas.
 Ahora es el momento para comprar bitcoins y ganar fácilmente un 20% con el rebote.
- Avisé sobre la caída del oro a finales del 2012.
Como se desplome el oro, medio foro entra en crisis
- Avisé sobre la caída de las empresas carboneras a inicios del 2014.
Hablemos del carbón (respuestas 5 y 7)
- Avisé sobre la caída del bitcoin en el pico de su última burbuja a finales del 2013.
Bitcoin: Ya no hay hilos de oro. Ahora se habla de bitcoin. Pasará lo mismo.



Te voy a hacer una pequeña demostración sobre el bitcoin cash que a ti tanto te gusta: Caerá hasta los 900$-1000$ y desde ahí rebotará mínimo un 30%. Lo que hará luego o antes de eso, no lo sé.

Obviamente a veces también me equivoco (pero mi tasa de aciertos es del 80%, y el 20% donde fallo minimizo riesgos):
- Si no cae hasta ese precio: simplemente no entras.
- Si cae hasta ese precio y luego sigue cayendo: no te preocupes, el suelo está cerca y rebotará a un precio por encima del que comprastes (900-1000)

El que quiera aprovecharlo que lo haga, porque yo lo haré.


----------



## orbeo (12 Nov 2017)

He abierto un chart al que le había tirado unas rayas tiempo atrás y ni me acordaba.

Cómo pase de los niveles que estamos con la entrada en los nuevos exchanges va a subir como un cobete.


----------



## trancos123 (12 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Te voy a decir una cosa: Del funcionamiento de las criptomonedas saben mucho más que yo los del hilo principal del Bitcoin (Remonster, Sr.Mojón...). Uno es matemático y el otro informático, yo en cambio, más bien soy un economista que sabe mucho de economía conductual.



Que libro/blog/twitter recomiendas para el tema de economía conductual?


----------



## Abner (12 Nov 2017)

Si no se resuelve el problema de escalabilidad de transacciones, da igual como se llame la moneda. Todas esas tecnologías son bluff y acabarán por pinchar y valer 0. Bitcoin es un tulipán de manual. Va a haber lágrimas ahí.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Nov 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que libro/blog/twitter recomiendas para el tema de economía conductual?



Me he leído unos cincuenta libros sobre el tema, y solo tres me han sido útiles para mis propósitos y curiosamente ninguno de los tres libros fueron escritos por economistas sino psicólogos. Lo mismo te digo de los libros de bolsa donde los útiles son los más antiguos, realmente pocas cosas nuevas se han inventado en la bolsa (el HFT, los dark pools y poco más...).

Y eso es todo lo que puedo decirte.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (12 Nov 2017)

*as*

El propio Sonstebo acaba de decir que solo han sacado el 10% de las noticias para el 2017:






En navidades va a llover dinero a IOTA cuando suelten la info. 

All in IOTA.


----------



## orbeo (12 Nov 2017)

Y ahora Ledger no deja sacar los btg hasta mañana, seguro q se desploma el precio y Iota mete un arreón esta noche, mecaguen todo


----------



## Jdnec_wow (13 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Te voy a hacer una pequeña demostración sobre el bitcoin cash que a ti tanto te gusta: Caerá hasta los 900$-1000$ y desde ahí rebotará mínimo un 30%. Lo que hará luego o antes de eso, no lo sé.
> 
> Obviamente a veces también me equivoco (pero mi tasa de aciertos es del 80%, y el 20% donde fallo minimizo riesgos):
> - Si no cae hasta ese precio: simplemente no entras.
> ...









Yo tenía la orden de compra a 1000$, va y rebota a los 1011$. :rolleye:

Esto me pasa por ir compartiendo mis trades. ::

En fin... otra vez será.


----------



## itaka (14 Nov 2017)

Es un poco fuera de tema, pero me pregunto porque trezor o ledgner no incluyen a iota y alguna otra moneda en el top 10 de capitalización. 

Además de que se vaya implantando en diferentes exchanges para su difusión y aumento de capitalización, ayudaría a dar confianza a los usuarios. 

Habéis comentado que bittrex va a incluir iota, pero no he visto comunicado oficial. Espero que así sea.


----------



## orbeo (14 Nov 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Es un poco fuera de tema, pero me pregunto porque trezor o ledgner no incluyen a iota y alguna otra moneda en el top 10 de capitalización.
> 
> Además de que se vaya implantando en diferentes exchanges para su difusión y aumento de capitalización, ayudaría a dar confianza a los usuarios.
> 
> Habéis comentado que bittrex va a incluir iota, pero no he visto comunicado oficial. Espero que así sea.



Yo les he preguntado x Twitter (igual que otra mucha gente) y no dicen nada.

De las monedas minoritarias que están, pues quizás paguen por estar, ni idea. Quizás sean temas técnicos.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Nov 2017)

Pronostico un batacazo antologico, es ley de vida, acabo de meter 300€ por probar a ver que tal asi que siguiendo la tradicion de mis aciertos con estos temas es hostiazo seguro


----------



## orbeo (14 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Leyendo al cabrón de Sr. Mojon he dejado de meter dineros, si en 3 años los idiotas cuestan 300 pavos cada uno él será el culpable de mi desdichada vida.
> 
> No, en serio, algo he metido y problabemente siga, pero puede ser una posibilidad, una hostia como un piano.



Bueno nadie sabe, por eso yo lo que tengo en criptos está a fondo perdido. Que sea lo que Diox quiera.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Nov 2017)

Yo después de leer al Sr. Mojón lo único que deseo es que el IOT/BTC suba a más del 0.004 antes de febrero del año que viene, esperando el subidón subidón de estas navidades anuciado por Jdnec_wow... 

yo entré en 0.0013


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Leyendo al cabrón de Sr. Mojon he dejado de meter dineros, si en 3 años los idiotas cuestan 300 pavos cada uno él será el culpable de mi desdichada vida.
> 
> No, en serio, algo he metido y problabemente siga, pero puede ser una posibilidad, una hostia como un piano.



O no, quien sabe. Por si acaso voy a bitcoin también, que es donde más fácil es acertar... 
Mojón me parece que tiene muy buenos argumentos y se ve que es un tío muy inteligente y sobre todo ha estudiado a fondo la tecnología de las cryptos... pero veo a Iota con capacidad de ser algo completamente disruptivo, creo que merece la pena asumír un riesgo.


----------



## Claudius (14 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Más que el Sr.Mojón y Remonster, pero menos que Bitcoñero.



Bitcoñero ya liquidó en Agosto, su famoso wallet..


----------



## workforfood (15 Nov 2017)

No sé que miráis para ver si funciona IOTA

Pero ya se puso esto, esta tabla presenta los últimos 10 minutos de historia del tangle.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table

Funciona peor que al principio, y el monedero ni digo, las quejas las hay en este mismo foro, o sea no funciona ni lo básico.

O hay otra página de IOTA donde el tangle funciona y es un fake lo anterior.

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 09:08 ----------

No entiendo muy bien la tabla pero solo sube un poco el TPS a 1.5 que no sé bien lo que significa porque no creo que sea una transmisión y media por segundo y el tiempo de confirmación sube he visto desde 9 minutos a 8 horas.


----------



## FoSz2 (15 Nov 2017)

Claudius dijo:


> Bitcoñero ya liquidó en Agosto, su famoso wallet..



¿En agosto?
¿No será que lo movió antes de sacar los BCH para más seguridad?


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2017)

Pues a mi el wallet me funciona perfectamente. Que bitcoin se va a ir a la mierda está claro, que la alternativa será iota no se sabe, pero la idea es buenísima


----------



## racional (15 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues a mi el wallet me funciona perfectamente. *Que bitcoin se va a ir a la mierda está claro*, que la alternativa será iota no se sabe, pero la idea es buenísima



Porque esta claro? para nada lo veo asi. Bitcoin sigue siendo el king.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> Porque esta claro? para nada lo veo asi. Bitcoin sigue siendo el king.



Claro, pero los reyes mueren.


----------



## spala (15 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A mí lo de IOTA me recuerda a una película antigua donde varios hombres están en medio del desierto tirados con un avión reventado... Y uno de ellos se propone crear un avión con mucho entusiasmo... Entusiasmo se les ve y buenas palabras, pero de ahí a que se materialice lo que dicen hay un trecho... El miedo que tengo es que pase lo que me imagino, que quede todo en buenas intenciones y bitcoin, el anquilosado bitcoin, con sus tiempos lentos y comisiones siga siendo la única opción debido a que no existe ninguna otra.
> 
> Ahora, claro, si fuese lo que prometen IOTA vale mucho más de lo que vale ahora mismo.
> 
> Además sucede otra cosa, bitcoin, en el momento que surja algo mejor (cosa que puede tardar) puede pasar a costar 4 reales. Por eso tampoco irse a bitcoin es garantía de nada, y viendo su deriva menos todavía.



pues el avión al final volaba eh? XD







---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 11:49 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Pues a mi el wallet me funciona perfectamente. Que bitcoin se va a ir a la mierda está claro, que la alternativa será iota no se sabe, pero la idea es buenísima



claro que se va a ir a la mierda, no se cuando, pero le tocará.

además ahora bitcoin está de oferta, compras 10 y te llevas 9 bitcoins, pero de comisión xDDD

anda y q se vaya a la mierda bitcoin, tanto que molaba al principio, recuerdo q se confirmaban medio rapido las trasnsacciones y costaban mierda,
ahora cada vez son más caras, y lentas, el mejor postor es aquel al que se la validan, eso es inviable hombre, por no hablar de los multiples y estúpidos forks como nueva manera de crear dinero de la nada, donde el 90% seguro que no sabe ni como leches canjear sus nuevos bitcoins forkeados,


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin lleva años de desarrollo y mirad en que mierda a acabado convirtiéndose, es lento, caro e ineficiente. El futuro no es bitcoin, los únicos que lo defienden son sus tenedores para que no se les vaya a la mierda su fortunita.
IOTA como concepto es cojonudo, hay empresas potentes que los están apoyando, será que no es solo humo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> No sé que miráis para ver si funciona IOTA
> 
> Pero ya se puso esto, esta tabla presenta los últimos 10 minutos de historia del tangle.
> 
> ...



Y en Forobits ni te cuento...se suben por las paredes hablando del mierdamonederoIOTÍ...

Y ahora mí pregunta ¿ es necesario saber Latín para ir a comprar al supermercado ?...ahí radica la clave...NO se puede pedir a la población que tengan conocimientos superiores de carrera de Ingeniería Informática en el MIT para comprar criptos  y guardarlos de forma segura....al menos si, por lo que dicen, quieren popularizarlas a nivel Mundial....:rolleye:


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2017)

Yo no se lo que hacen los demás con el monedero, a mí me va bien y desde luego más fácil y rápido que las mierdas para operar con el banco por FIAT.

Si empresas potentes están vigilando esta tecnología por algo será, aunque hay que recordar que está en pañales. Bitcoin lleva años y va como una mierda.


----------



## spala (15 Nov 2017)

eso es pk aun está en desarrollo iota, 

mejor esperate a que esté todo solucionado, y ya cuando cueste 100$ te lanzas 

ahora contrataran un monton de desarrolladores para sacar novedades y tirar el proyecto adelante, la billetera lo han dicho 20 veces, no es una prioridad para ellos ahora,
si ni siquiera tienen un puto random seed generator integrado!

si todo fuera rosa, ya estaría por los 100$ iotas, pero por suerte está verde y hay oportunidades de compra 

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 13:10 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Yo no se lo que hacen los demás con el monedero, a mí me va bien y desde luego más fácil y rápido que las mierdas para operar con el banco por FIAT.
> 
> Si empresas potentes están vigilando esta tecnología por algo será, aunque hay que recordar que está en pañales. Bitcoin lleva años y va como una mierda.



bitcoin ha sido practicamente inmutable desde el dia 1

iota recibe cambios continuos en la red donde actualizan los nodos, la gente tiene q reclamar los itoas tras el snapshot, etc etc..

bitcoin siempre ha sido el mismo, sin cambios, solo q mas caro en comisiones y mas lento.

el unico desarrollo q ha tenido bitcoin ha sido por parte de lo q fabrican asics, y billeteras por hardware, poco más.
bitcoin como protocolo ha sido la misma mierda siempre.


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A mí por eso me hace gracia el argumento de "fujitsu tal o bosch tal" cuando falla lo básico... Si la tecnología no funciona, no va como se espera, aquello no va a ninguna parte. Yo por eso preferiría escuchar que la tecnología va como un tiro que "apoya tal empresa". Si el que compra estas criptomonedas no sabe donde coño están, y tiene que andar mirando por internet qué coño falla aquello es un desastre en todos los sentidos... Hilos diciendo "¿dónde están los iotas?" son una publicidad cojonuda :XX: ... Los bitcoins, con el retraso de una semana que pueda tener no tiene esos problemas.



A mí me gustaría invertir en algo tangible, que de beneficios estables, consistentes y sólidos.

Pero para eso hay que esperar años, y entonces el precio no será el que es hoy.

Si quieres invertir en Iota a 0,60 hay que apostar, imaginar, confiar, etc... Por eso el meter dinero a fondo perdido.

Hay quien invierte en Amazon ahora, y quien invirtió en sus inicios cuando no se sabía que saldría de ahí.

Riesgo x beneficio.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Nov 2017)

No sé trata si a fulanito le va bien pues ya vale...o va para todos ó no...insisto sin tener conocimientos Premiun...al igual que para enviar Watsap, se aprende en una tarde, no debería llevar más de 2 días el aprender el funcionamiento de las criptos...hay que reconocer que el mundo Bitcoin, esta mejor diseñado...PaperWallets fáciles, se pueden comprar en muchos sitios, Monederos electrónicos de todo tipo (Electrum, Ledger, KeepKey, Micelliun, Trezor)...en definitiva, muchas facilidades....por eso se ha disparado su popularidad...

---------- Post added 15-nov-2017 at 13:13 ----------

En resumen, casi mejor dejar los IOTAS en el monedero de Bitfinex a falta de que salga una solución popular y con cara y ojos...:


----------



## Gurney (15 Nov 2017)

Sí, la verdad es que dan ganas de meterle un poco a IOTA con la perspectiva del fondo perdido, pero las alternativas de custodia, o la wallet en la que desaparecen, o el exchange atacable y que en realidad es el poseedor de tu propiedad, no son muy halagüeñas.
Enhorabuena por el pumpeo de hoy.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2017)

Yo tengo mitad en bitfinex, mitad en el monedero personal. Y toda mi inversión personal en cryptos va a acabar en IOTA. Para mi es el futuro, si lo pierdo todo mala suerte.


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

Yo igual mantengo todo en el exchange.

Lo que ya me está cabreando es no poder vender los Btg para comprar más Iota antes de que se dispare de precio.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2017)

Esperando pump en BCH para pasarlo todo a IOTA


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (15 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Y en Forobits ni te cuento...se suben por las paredes hablando del mierdamonederoIOTÍ...
> 
> Y ahora mí pregunta ¿ es necesario saber Latín para ir a comprar al supermercado ?...ahí radica la clave...NO se puede pedir a la población que tengan conocimientos superiores de carrera de Ingeniería Informática en el MIT para comprar criptos  y guardarlos de forma segura....al menos si, por lo que dicen, quieren popularizarlas a nivel Mundial....:rolleye:



Pues francamente, yo no he tenido ningún problema en pasar los iotas de Bitfinex a la Wallet o al revés, siempre me ha aparecido el saldo y no me ha desparecido por ahí. En los foros (sobretodo forobits) hay cantidad de personas aportando soluciones a la gente que le 'ha desaparecido' el saldo. 

Aunque muchos culpan a iota de su propia incompetencia, como uno que se quejaba que no le llegaban los iotas a su wallet después de enviarlos desde bitfinex...pues después de soltar pestes sobre iota y en posteriores posts insertar una captura de lo que le salía en la pantalla de bitfinex la gente se dió cuenta que tenía la operación todavía pendiente de aprobar POR SU PARTE, es decir, bitfinex estaba esperando a que aprobara o cancelara el envío.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Nov 2017)

IOTA ha escalado al séptimo puesto en capitalización. Neo y Monero ya van detrás. Ahora a por Dash y Ripple.

Por cierto, cuentan por twitter que está listada en 3 exchanges más , entre ellos poloniex.


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

Alguien a probado el wallet para android? El que está en el market. 

En Reddit he leído que va bien.

Reddit - Iota - IOTA works great on the mobile wallet.


----------



## Luztu (15 Nov 2017)

Buenas,

Yo compré hace tiempo IOTAS y ETH que tengo en bitfinex. Como funciona lo de los wallets? por lo que leo lo mejor en mi caso, que voy a largo plazo, es sacarlos de bitfinex y meterlos en una wallet. Como hago esto de una forma sencilla y segura, sin meterme en lios muy complejos? no hay comisión por pasar de Exchange a Wallet y viceversa? soy nuevo en todo esto, nunca he seguido el mundo cripto ni he tenido BTC (bueno ahora tengo unos euros de regalo que daban en Coinbase al abrir cuenta)

Un saludo y gracias,

Edit: veo que hay wallets para Android... a mi el telf me gusta usarlo para llamar y para el whatsapp simplemente, por lo que prefiero una solución de PC, aunque ni siquiera se donde se guarda realmente, si sigue en "internet" o está en mi ordenador y si se jode lo pierdo etc... vamos, que no tengo ni zorra.


----------



## easyridergs (15 Nov 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Yo compré hace tiempo IOTAS y ETH que tengo en bitfinex. Como funciona lo de los wallets? por lo que leo lo mejor en mi caso, que voy a largo plazo, es sacarlos de bitfinex y meterlos en una wallet. Como hago esto de una forma sencilla y segura, sin meterme en lios muy complejos? no hay comisión por pasar de Exchange a Wallet y viceversa? soy nuevo en todo esto, nunca he seguido el mundo cripto ni he tenido BTC (bueno ahora tengo unos euros de regalo que daban en Coinbase al abrir cuenta)
> 
> ...



El wallet para android funciona bien pero por seguridad prefiero no utilizarlo. Utiliza la versión de PC, si tienes linux mejor por seguridad, y pásate allí las iotas. La seed la guardas en un pen y la imprimes en papel, por si las moscas, y listo. Hay videos en youtube explicando el funcionamiento.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Nov 2017)

Superada la resistencia de 0.7,está pumpeando duro.


----------



## digipl (15 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> No sé que miráis para ver si funciona IOTA
> 
> Pero ya se puso esto, esta tabla presenta los últimos 10 minutos de historia del tangle.
> 
> ...



Pues no, desgraciadamente no es un fake. Tienes otros visualizadores (Blox Tangle Visualizer - Watch the IOTA tangle in realtime) o algo de información en el Tangle Explorer (IOTA Tangle Explorer) pero el stresstest es el que da la mejor información.

La información que tienes es la siguiente:

.-*Fecha y hora GMT*
.-*Total Tx.* ->Transaciones totales. Se cuenta desde el último Snapshot.
.-*Confirmed Tx.* ->Transacciones confirmadas
.-*Conf. rate* ->Tasa de transacciones confirmadas respecto a las totales. El resto, evidentemente, son transacciones no confirmadas que hay que retrasmitir.
.-*TPS*-> Transacciones por segundo
.-*CTPS*-> Transacciones confirmadas por segundo
.-*Tangle width*-> Anchura del tangle
.-*avg. confirmation time*-> Tiempo medio que tarda una transacción en confirmarse
.-*all-time avg. TPS*-> Media de transacciones por segundo desde el inicio (se cuenta desde el último snapshot)
.-*all-time avg. CTPS* -> Media de transacciones confirmadas por segundo desde el inicio (se cuenta desde el último snapshot)
.-*max TPS*-> Máximo pico de transacciones por segundo
.-*max CTPS*-> Máximo pico de transacciones confirmadas

Yo sigo el Stresstest desde hace meses y se cumple la lógica que indica que las tres variables básicas (nº de transacciones, tiempo y tasa de confirmación) están interrelacionadas. Cuando se intenta mejorar una de ellas, una de las otras, o las dos, empeoran. Por ejemplo, hasta hace pocos días las CTPS rondaba las 0,6. Ahora están aumentando hasta alrededor de 1,5-1,8 pero a consta de aumentar el tiempo de confirmación. Antes rondaba los dos minutos y ahora pasa de seis o siete.

Al final, la topologia de la red, el numero de nodos y la velocidad de estos, en tiempo de calculo y latencias, son los que limitan el resultado final y solo cambios profundos en sus protocolos pueden mejorarlo, especialmente cuando la mejora debiera ser tan enorme (multiplicar al menos en 6 o 7 cifras).
La pregunta que me hago desde el principio es si estos cambios son posibles, o no lo son porque son inherentes a su diseño básico. Personalmente, y a falta de ninguna explicación de los Devs. sobre posibles soluciones, me inclino por lo segundo.

Y no se piense que lo que está pasando es algo raro. En computación descentralizada el que un diseño funcione en la teoría o en entornos controlados y fracase en entornos reales es bastante corriente. De hecho diría que es la norma.


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Pues no, desgraciadamente no es un fake. Tienes otros visualizadores (Blox Tangle Visualizer - Watch the IOTA tangle in realtime) o algo de información en el Tangle Explorer (IOTA Tangle Explorer) pero el stresstest es el que da la mejor información.
> 
> La información que tienes es la siguiente:
> 
> ...



Ya que controlas del tema podrías preguntarles directamente, hay una AMA el día 30

Twitter


----------



## Jdnec_wow (15 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ya que controlas del tema podrías preguntarles directamente, hay una AMA el día 30
> 
> Twitter



Uffff correría el peligro de cambiar sus bitcoins a iotas...

Mejor que no lo haga, porque desde sus intervenciones en el hilo, IOTA no para de subir, si compra, seguro que nos gafea a todos... ::


----------



## orbeo (15 Nov 2017)

Vaya subidón que lleva


----------



## 1auno (15 Nov 2017)

Twitter


----------



## pepeluilli (15 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta, antes de meter la pata por si acaso la lio:

Quiero pasar eth desde bitstamp hacia bitfinex para comprar iotas.

Pero bitstamp me dice: 

WARNING: Do not send funds directly to exchanges which do not support smart contract deposits. Either check with the destination exchange first or send your funds to your private wallet.


Miro en depositos para eth en Bitfinex y me dice: 

Ethereum Deposits
At this time Bitfinex does not support Ethereum transactions generated from smart contracts. To avoid missing deposits or deposit delays ETH and ETC should only be sent in traditional transactions.

If you are uncertain that your deposit will not be sent as part of an Ethereum contract execution, please find out for sure before sending your deposit.

¿puedo hacer la transacción directa desde bitstamp a bitfinex o tengo que pasarla a un wallet intermedio?


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Nov 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Una pregunta, antes de meter la pata por si acaso la lio:
> 
> Quiero pasar eth desde bitstamp hacia bitfinex para comprar iotas.
> 
> ...



Yo IOTA lo compro enviando ethereum desde coinbase. Lo de los smart contracts igual se refieren a los tokens derivados de ethereum.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Nov 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Pues francamente, yo no he tenido ningún problema en pasar los iotas de Bitfinex a la Wallet o al revés, siempre me ha aparecido el saldo y no me ha desparecido por ahí. En los foros (sobretodo forobits) hay cantidad de personas aportando soluciones a la gente que le 'ha desaparecido' el saldo.
> 
> Aunque muchos culpan a iota de su propia incompetencia, como uno que se quejaba que no le llegaban los iotas a su wallet después de enviarlos desde bitfinex...pues después de soltar pestes sobre iota y en posteriores posts insertar una captura de lo que le salía en la pantalla de bitfinex la gente se dió cuenta que tenía la operación todavía pendiente de aprobar POR SU PARTE, es decir, bitfinex estaba esperando a que aprobara o cancelara el envío.



Si hay fondos ¿ que necesita aprobar ? ¿ si eres buen cristiano ?...no lo entiendo...ienso:


----------



## pepeluilli (15 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo IOTA lo compro enviando ethereum desde coinbase. Lo de los smart contracts igual se refieren a los tokens derivados de ethereum.



No ha habido problema en enviar directamente eth desde Bitstamp a Bitfinex.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (15 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si hay fondos ¿ que necesita aprobar ? ¿ si eres buen cristiano ?...no lo entiendo...ienso:



Me explique mal, se quejaba que el saldo no le llegaba y posteo la imagen de bitfinex donde ponía que estaba pendiente de confirmar y podía cancelar la transacción, vamos que sus iotas no habían salido todavía de bitfinex...pero lo que era una mierda era la wallet.

Espero haberme explicado mejor en esta ocasión.


----------



## CuentaEspejo (15 Nov 2017)

cuando arranca satoshipay a funcionar?


----------



## kaopower (15 Nov 2017)

se puede comprar iotas desde Bitcoin gold en Bitfinex?


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> se puede comprar iotas desde Bitcoin gold en Bitfinex?



Tendrás que cambiarlos antes a bitcoin, ethereum o dólares , ya que es con esas dos monedas con las que se tradea iota en bitfinex.


----------



## spala (15 Nov 2017)

CuentaEspejo dijo:


> cuando arranca satoshipay a funcionar?



esos cerdos a ultima hora han dicho que en vez de iota van a usar stellar para sus micropagos,

tanto llenarse la boca con iota y ahora dicen que les va mejor stellar,

creo q han recibido pasta por algun lado para decantarse por stella, eso leí,


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Nov 2017)

Rompe el 0.75 a esta hora, parece que ha iniciado el modo cohete, ¿cuanto va a durar el rally?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (16 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Rompe el 0.75 a esta hora, parece que ha iniciado el modo cohete, ¿cuanto va a durar el rally?



Con que llegue a 100$ me vale, ya me daria para las putas.............para los barcos necesito los 1000€


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Rompe el 0.75 a esta hora, parece que ha iniciado el modo cohete, ¿cuanto va a durar el rally?



Apenas han empezado a soltar noticias, y se espera un bombazo de ellas para diciembre, así que imagina...


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Apenas han empezado a soltar noticias, y se espera un bombazo de ellas para diciembre, así que imagina...



Al final vas a acertar con la predicción de los 4 dólares, como a 1 de Enero valga eso voy a pensar que vienes del más allá...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Nov 2017)

De Forobits...explica el problema de la Wallet ligera IOTA...

Entendiendo el problema de Balance cero en la wallet IOTA


----------



## vpsn (16 Nov 2017)

Yates y putas yates y putas


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Nov 2017)

Puede que no sea muy relevante pero el dia 22 sera añadida a otro exchange Koreano.

Atentos.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

Yo lo que he comprobado es que va un poco lento en las transferencias entre el wallet personal y el de bitfinex, tardando casi una hora en aparecer las miotas. Sin embargo, alreves va como un tiro, en minutos las tienes disponibles.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Rompió 0.8, a ver lo que tarda en alcanzar paridad con el dólar.


----------



## Registrador (16 Nov 2017)

Por cierto chicos, parece que bitfinex.com huele a podrido: Bitfinex never

Al ser practicamente la única puerta de entrada a IOTA, tres preguntas:

- ¿Tenéis vuestra IOTAs en bitfinex?
- ¿Qué wallet utilizáis/recomendais? 
- ¿Dónde se pueden comprar IOTAs que no sea bitfinex?

Gracias.


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Por cierto chicos, parece que bitfinex.com huele a podrido: Bitfinex never
> 
> Al ser practicamente la única puerta de entrada a IOTA, tres preguntas:
> 
> ...



Binance

Yo la's tengo en Bitfinex, esperando un wallet para torpes pero si la cosa se complica este fin de semana miraré de sacarlos.


----------



## digipl (16 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ya que controlas del tema podrías preguntarles directamente, hay una AMA el día 30
> 
> Twitter



Se les ha preguntado, y varias veces, por este tema en todos los AMAs y, simplemente, no han respondido.

Aquí tienes la discusión creada en Reddit por no hacerlo:

Scalability questions not answered in yesterday´s AMA : Iota


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Nov 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Se les ha preguntado, y varias veces, por este tema en todos los AMAs y, simplemente, no han respondido.
> 
> Aquí tienes la discusión creada en Reddit por no hacerlo:
> 
> Scalability questions not answered in yesterday´s AMA : Iota



Pero si han contestado: :rolleye:

Dominik Schiener answer

Yo a la conclusión que llego es que no sabes como funciona ( aunque yo tampoco :.

Pero me fío más de un equipo técnico con cientos de millones y el apoyo de multinacionales, que de un forero anónimo en internet que a saber qué preparación/curriculum tiene.


----------



## Abner (16 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Pero si han contestado: :rolleye:
> 
> Dominik Schiener answer
> 
> ...



A mí me parece que siguen dando largas y que el pavo que le da las gracias por la respuesta es un topo. Siguen sin decir cómo solventar un consenso en red donde cada vez hay más gente y se requiere de una expansión exponencial de mensajes

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

Yo las he pasado al wallet personal. Las IOTAS no se pierden, están en el tangle, puede ser que a veces haya algún problema con la visualización del saldo, pero están. Las he distribuido entre varios seeds, para más seguridad. Si voy a tener las IOTAS tiempo no veo necesidad de tenerlas en el wallet de bitfinex.


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Nov 2017)

My light Wallet no se conecta con ningun nodo, que nodo teneis vosotros?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Nov 2017)

Abner dijo:


> A mí me parece que siguen dando largas y que el pavo que le da las gracias por la respuesta es un topo. Siguen sin decir cómo solventar un consenso en red donde cada vez hay más gente y se requiere de una expansión exponencial de mensajes



Quizás la solución sea el as en la manga, IOTA es de código abierto y ya han salido 3 ó 4 clones, al igual esperan a que la red sea lo suficientemente grande como para que las multinacionales dependan de IOTA y no migren a otras criptos tangle. 

Vamos eso es lo que haría yo para echar competidores fuera. :rolleye:

Cada uno es libre de comprar o no iotas, o de ponerse en short, si tan poco crees que vale iota, put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> My light Wallet no se conecta con ningun nodo, que nodo teneis vosotros?



Al de eugene.iota.communitu:14265 sin problemas. En 10 minutos confirmada transacción ahora mismo.


----------



## Abner (16 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Quizás la solución sea el as en la manga, IOTA es de código abierto y ya han salido 3 ó 4 clones, al igual esperan a que la red sea lo suficientemente grande como para que las multinacionales dependan de IOTA y no migren a otras criptos tangle.
> 
> Vamos eso es lo que haría yo para echar competidores fuera. :rolleye:
> 
> Cada uno es libre de comprar o no iotas, o de ponerse en short, si tan poco crees que vale iota, put your money where your mouth is.



Si no niego que pueda pumpearse mucho, lo.que pasa es que no veo que pueda usarse en.un futuro como.moneda de cambio.

La clave que indicará que una moneda tiene futuro es si hay comercios de verdad, que empiecen a usarla para la.compraventa del.dia a día.

A la espera.estoy.de una criptomoneda que soporte 250k tps como Alibaba el 11 11.

Todo lo demás, burbujones para limpiar a los pardillos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Nov 2017)

No me conecto a nada, tengo la version 2.4.0 y tampoco me pide SEED,
la SEED la genero con linux...


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> No me conecto a nada, tengo la version 2.4.0 y tampoco me pide SEED,
> la SEED la genero con linux...



Pásate a la 2.5.4 que es la última


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Nov 2017)

Abner dijo:


> Si no niego que pueda pumpearse mucho, lo.que pasa es que no veo que pueda usarse en.un futuro como.moneda de cambio.
> 
> La clave que indicará que una moneda tiene futuro es si hay comercios de verdad, que empiecen a usarla para la.compraventa del.dia a día.
> 
> ...



Voy a contarte la historia de unos videntes y un iluso.

Erase una vez dos foreros (Clapham y Nico) que se pasaban todos los días al hilo principal del Bitcoin diciendo que el Bitcoin iba a desplomarse.

Un iluso les respondió:

Clapham y Nico, me parece curioso que sepáis como funcionan los mercados pero los únicos beneficios que obtenéis es humo para vuestros bolsillos. 

Lo importante no es el final, sino el camino.

No es solo una frase de como hay que vivir la vida, sino también de como funciona la bolsa. 

No sirve de nada saber con certeza que la mayoría de los criptotulipanes van a desaparecer, si estos hacen un x50 antes de que eso ocurra. Puedes ponerte short a lo largo del camino, y acabarás arruinado varias veces antes de que el tiempo te de la razón, y si por alguna casualidad tienes la suerte de que justo empieza a caer, entonces tus beneficios máximos son solo el 100%, suponiendo que cae a cero. 
En cambio, si piensas que el criptotulipán subirá hasta el infinito y más allá, es posible que tengas la suerte de que haga un x20 (o más). Y si luego cae, supongamos que cuando cae la mitad te asustas y vendes, todavía habrás ganado un x10. 

Ya me diréis quien gana más dinero, el iluso o el vidente. 

Por tanto, no sirve de nada pronosticar el final si no sabes que va a pasar durante el camino. 

Además pueden pasar mil cosas y que al final os equivoquéis, la historia económica está llena de cisnes negros.


Los videntes llevaban diciendo eso desde los 2000$. :rolleye:

¿El tiempo les dará la razón? Quien sabe. Pero está claro que se han perdido muchas ganancias. )


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pásate a la 2.5.4 que es la última



si actualizando a 2.5.4 he solucionado el problema, ya he enviado algun iota para probar la wallet.

me sale attaching to tangle... ¿Cuanto puede tardar esto?


----------



## workforfood (16 Nov 2017)

Lo que no sé es porque le dais la vuelta a lo mismo de siempre el tangle actualmente funciona como el primer día es decir igual de mal y soportando la friolera de 2 transacciones por segundo, cuando visa hace 50.000.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table

No funciona, otra cosa es lo de siempre los pumpeos y todo el mundo especulativo alrededor que va de que alguien compre más caro que el anterior.


----------



## workforfood (16 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si esta criptomoneda fuese la primera en llegar a esa capitalizacion estaria acojonado y venderia todo... Pero mira eth, mira bitcoin... Acojonado estaria el que compro cuando capitalizaba a 100 y despues a 1000. Yo no creo ciegamente en que esta u otra anegara toda la realidad social, pero si creo que puede crecer un buen trecho todavia.
> 
> En bitcoin por ejemplo pienso igual que tu, eso es una trampa para ratas.




Todas las criptomonedas hasta la más basura cualquiera puede hacer dinero, pero una cosa es invertir a ciegas y otra es tener esto delante http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table y no hacer ni caso.

Me inclino por lo que dice Jdnec_wow sobre la psicología financiera a la gente le echas mierda diciendo que puede ser oro y se lanzan sin pensárselo porque les quema el dinero en el bolsillo.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que no sé es porque le dais la vuelta a lo mismo de siempre el tangle actualmente funciona como el primer día es decir igual de mal y soportando la friolera de 2 transacciones por segundo, cuando visa hace 50.000.
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table
> 
> No funciona, otra cosa es lo de siempre los pumpeos y todo el mundo especulativo alrededor que va de que alguien compre más caro que el anterior.



Es verdad, pero vamos a darle una oportunidad. Mira btc, es una mierda ahora y el día que se creó y allí sigue.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> si actualizando a 2.5.4 he solucionado el problema, ya he enviado algun iota para probar la wallet.
> 
> me sale attaching to tangle... ¿Cuanto puede tardar esto?



Unos minutos. Dentro de sus limitaciones va bastante bien.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Todas las criptomonedas hasta la más basura cualquiera puede hacer dinero, pero una cosa es invertir a ciegas y otra es tener esto delante http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table y no hacer ni caso.
> 
> Me inclino por lo que dice Jdnec_wow sobre la psicología financiera a *la gente le echas mierda diciendo que puede ser oro y se lanzan sin pensárselo* porque les quema el dinero en el bolsillo.



Por fin alguien lo ha entendido.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin morirá sí o sí porque es una mierda tecnológicamente. Cuando no interese su existencia simplemente lo eliminarán porque no es usable de una forma eficiente, esto es así.

El mundo crypto es especulación de alto riesgo pura y dura, a partir de allí que cada uno asuma el riesgo, no tiene más.

IOTA es una idea cojonuda, que cuaje ya se verá, pero no será tan mierda cuando empresas importantes están atentos al proyecto. De todas formas, se que con IOTA puedo tirar el dinero invertido a la basura, lo asumo.

Mirad Tesla, con todos sus problemas del pasado, presente y futuro allí sigue captando fondos y más fondos, y solo da perdidas, pero Tesla es disruptiva y quien invierte lo sabe.

Para ganar mucho hay que estar dispuesto a perder mucho.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (16 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Bitcoin morirá sí o sí porque es una mierda tecnológicamente. Cuando no interese su existencia simplemente lo eliminarán porque no es usable de una forma eficiente, esto es así.
> 
> El mundo crypto es especulación de alto riesgo pura y dura, a partir de allí que cada uno asuma el riesgo, no tiene más.
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Continua la subida, ya ha pasado el 0.85.

A ver si al final se van a cumplir las predicciones de José Alfonso Hernándo... Bitcoin, Ethereum... ¿IOTA?


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

Entiendo que para instalar el wallet oficial es aquí?

IOTA

Que versión mejor, light o el nodo completo?? Joder que lío coño.

Vale edito, veo que los wallets estan en Github.

Releases · iotaledger/wallet · GitHub

Vale y cuál es?? Si lo hacen menos user friendly no les sale.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Entiendo que para instalar el wallet oficial es aquí?
> 
> IOTA
> 
> Que versión mejor, light o el nodo completo?? Joder que lío coño.



Con light vale. El full necesita más requisitos. Con cuidado funciona bien.


----------



## knoche (16 Nov 2017)

Para nosotros los mortales el light wallet. 

Comento que me instalé una PC virtual con Ubuntu, le instalé el lightwallet, envié desde bitfinex y ningún problema, en 1 minuto tenía los Iotas en la billetera. Supongo que la versión de windows funciona igual.


----------



## spala (16 Nov 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Para nosotros los mortales el light wallet.
> 
> Comento que me instalé una PC virtual con Ubuntu, le instalé el lightwallet, envié desde bitfinex y ningún problema, en 1 minuto tenía los Iotas en la billetera. Supongo que la versión de windows funciona igual.



vaya bobada, si tienes un virus en windows, éste puede ver todo lo q hagas desde la maquina virtual,

minimizas levente la seguridad, a parte la semilla si la guardas en un pendrive o la imprimes, vas a tener q pasar por windows,

la próxima tira de un live cd/usb, ahí si q tienes mucha garantia


----------



## knoche (16 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> vaya bobada, si tienes un virus en windows, éste puede ver todo lo q hagas desde la maquina virtual,
> 
> minimizas levente la seguridad, a parte la semilla si la guardas en un pendrive o la imprimes, vas a tener q pasar por windows,
> 
> la próxima tira de un live cd/usb, ahí si q tienes mucha garantia



Bueno, quizá la bobada está en las circunstancias de cada quien, mi OS es de 32 bits asi que no hay wallet que pueda instalar, así que entré por VPN a un servidor ESXi al que tengo acceso, cree temporalmente la PC, instalé el wallet imprimi los seeds y adios hasta un buen tiempo. 

Cuando necesite vender por el panico generalizado espero ya tener un pc de 64bits ::


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Con light vale. El full necesita más requisitos. Con cuidado funciona bien.



En cuanto al host para conectarse hay alguna preferencia? Hay que elegir uno al tuntún?


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Puede que no sea muy relevante pero el dia 22 sera añadida a otro exchange Koreano.
> 
> Atentos.



Si es Bithump o algo así me parece que es relevante, creo que es el segundo o el tercero del mundo.


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

Ya tengo instalado el wallet, y ya con la semilla. Ahora no se si me acojona más tenerlo en el exchange o en el wallet.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (16 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si es Bithump o algo así me parece que es relevante, creo que es el segundo o el tercero del mundo.



Lo he mirado y no, el nombre de este me suena pero no se si es importante: a ver si los foreros pueden aportar infor a la causa y algo de luz.


#22 November 2017
Monero (XMR)

Monero added to Coinrail

Monero added to Korean exchange Coinrail.



IOTA (MIOTA)

IOTA added to Coinrail

IOTA added to Korean exchange Coinrail



Waves (WAVES)

WAVES added to Coinrail

WAVES added to Korean exchange Coinrail


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Lo he mirado y no, el nombre de este me suena pero no se si es importante: a ver si los foreros pueden aportar infor a la causa y algo de luz.
> 
> 
> #22 November 2017
> ...



He estado mirando y no es de los grandes, pero es muy interesante que sea Coreano, allí se mueve mucha pasta.

Aquí la lista de los que más volumen mueven:

24 Hour Volume Rankings (Exchange) | CoinMarketCap

1 Bithumb 
2 Bitfinex
3 Bittrex
4 Poloniex
5 Coinome
6 HitBTC
7 Gdax
8 Binance
9 Korbit
10 Kraken
11 Bitstamp
12 Bitflyer
13 Huobi
14 Okex
15 BTCC


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Nov 2017)

Queria comentar que he hecho 2 transancciones desde Bitfines a dos wallets diferentes y todo ha salido bien. Lo unico que pasa es que hasta que no cierras/abres la wallet to te aparece el saldo.
Otra cosa que he leido por ahí, si cambia tu IP entonces tu saldo se pone a 0 y hay que volver a asociarse al Tangle.


----------



## orbeo (16 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Queria comentar que he hecho 2 transancciones desde Bitfines a dos wallets diferentes y todo ha salido bien. Lo unico que pasa es que hasta que no cierras/abres la wallet to te aparece el saldo.
> Otra cosa que he leido por ahí, si cambia tu IP entonces tu saldo se pone a 0 y hay que volver a asociarse al Tangle.



Me ocurre lo mismo. Estoy pasando todo de Bitfinex al wallet en varias transferencias, y una vez se confirma tengo que cerrar y entrar de nuevo al wallet para que se vea el saldo reflejado.

Que es el botón de vincular con el talgle bajo la dirección de recepción? Es necesario darle para que conecte con el tangle y así recibir la transferencia o no hace falta??


----------



## djun (17 Nov 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Queria comentar que he hecho 2 transancciones desde Bitfines a dos wallets diferentes y todo ha salido bien. Lo unico que pasa es que hasta que no cierras/abres la wallet to te aparece el saldo.
> Otra cosa que* he leido por ahí, si cambia tu IP entonces tu saldo se pone a 0* y hay que volver a asociarse al Tangle.






orbeo dijo:


> Me ocurre lo mismo. Estoy pasando todo de Bitfinex al wallet en varias transferencias, y una vez se confirma tengo que cerrar y entrar de nuevo al wallet para que se vea el saldo reflejado.
> 
> Que es el botón de vincular con el talgle bajo la dirección de recepción? Es necesario darle para que conecte con el tangle y así recibir la transferencia o no hace falta??



Yo también he instalado el wallet la última versión 2.5.4 (IOTA light wallet). y no sé si es peor tener los miotas en el exchange o tenerlos en el wallet.

He probado varios envios desde Bitfinex al wallet, y bien, en pocos minutos aparece en el saldo del wallet.
Y un envio desde el wallet a Bitfinex y me tarda mas minutos creo que unos 20 minutos en llegar.

En mi caso no es necesario cerrar y abrir el wallet para que se actualice el saldo.
Y creo que sí se debe pulsar al botón de Vincular con el tangle (attach to tangle).

No sabía que si cambia la IP el saldo se pone a cero. Espero que no haga putaditas y no desaparezca el saldo del wallet de un día para otro. Porque lo de tener que asociar el tangle no sé como se hará. Va a ser un dolor de cabeza esta puta wallet como dé problemas.


----------



## tigrecito (17 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo también he instalado el wallet la última versión 2.5.4 (IOTA light wallet). y no sé si es peor tener los miotas en el exchange o tenerlos en el wallet.
> 
> He probado varios envios desde Bitfinex al wallet, y bien, en pocos minutos aparece en el saldo del wallet.
> Y un envio desde el wallet a Bitfinex y me tarda mas minutos creo que unos 20 minutos en llegar.
> ...



Yo de momento tengo las iota en bitfinex, ayer pase unas pocas al wallet 2.5.4 light para probar, la transferencia funcionó y aparece el saldo, pero lo de attach to tangle falla más q una escopeta de feria. según he visto en tutoriales no es imprescindible, de hecho a mi me aparece el saldo sin haber completado ese paso (inválid response).Tiene tela el invento..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Bueno, anoche al final tras varias transferencias (para por si acaso), saque todo de Bitfinex al wallet.

La verdad es que después de usarlo un rato, mientras no de incidencias no tiene mucho misterio, no deja de ser parecido a Electrum. 

El wallet de Stellar Lumens diría que es peor todavía.

Lo que me gustaría es poner el wallet en un USB externo, se puede? 

Es decir que funcione como hard wallet, enchufándolo solo para hacer transacciones.


----------



## djun (17 Nov 2017)

tigrecito dijo:


> Yo de momento tengo las iota en bitfinex, ayer pase unas pocas al wallet 2.5.4 light para probar, la transferencia funcionó y aparece el saldo, pero lo de attach to tangle falla más q una escopeta de feria. según he visto en tutoriales no es imprescindible, de hecho a mi me aparece el saldo sin haber completado ese paso (inválid response).Tiene tela el invento..
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Sí, la primera transaccion que realicé me llegó bien sin pulsar en el 'attach to tangle'. Después, en las siguientes transacciones vinculé con el tangle porque pensé que era lo mas adecuado. Y también ha ido bien, no me falló. 
Para que se actualice el saldo no tuve que cerrar y abrir el wallet, no era necesario.

Un envio desde Bitfinex al wallet me tardó mas de una hora hasta que se completó (aparecía en el wallet como pendiente). A veces tarda unos pocos minutos y otras veces tarda bastante. 

Hasta ahora me ha ido bien el wallet. Espero que no dé problemas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Nov 2017)

¿ Y la PaperWallet, que tal va ?...para compra & holdea...

IOTA Paper Wallet


----------



## Registrador (17 Nov 2017)

El light wallet falla mas que una escopeta de feria. He estado haciendo pruebas y de las 2 transacciones de 1 miota que hice 1 todavía esta "pending" después de 24 horas.

Es normal? Hay algún wallet mejor para IOTA?


----------



## djun (17 Nov 2017)

¿Cómo lo veís estos precios objetivos de IOTA?



```
[B]Precio IOTA (MIOTA)[/B]	0,742276			
					
Capitalización millones					
					
IOTA (MIOTA)		2.063		[2.779 mill. Coins (MIOTA)]	
Bill Gates		86.000			
Todas las Criptos	224.700				
					
Amazon			402.000		
Apple			730.000		
PIB Spain 2017		1.118.000			
USD en circulación	1.500.000				
Gold Market Cap		8.200.000			
PIB EEUU 2017		16.780.000			
Physical Money		32.000.000			
Stock Market		66.800.000			
PIB mundial 2017	74.000.000				
All Money		83.600.000			
					
					
[B]Precios objetivos de IOTA (MIOTA)[/B]					
			x_veces		Precio
					
Amazon			194,85		[B]145[/B]
Apple			353,83		[B]263[/B]
PIB Spain 2017		541,89		[B]402[/B]	
USD en circulación	727,04		[B]540[/B]		
Gold Market Cap		3.974,49	[B]2.950[/B]		
PIB EEUU 2017		8.133,17	[B]6.037[/B]	
Physical Money		15.510,22	[B]11.513[/B]		
Stock Market		32.377,58	[B]24.033[/B]		
PIB mundial 2017	35.867,38	[B]26.623[/B]			
All Money		40.520,44	[B]30.077[/B]
```



Registrador dijo:


> El light wallet falla mas que una escopeta de feria. He estado haciendo pruebas y de las 2 transacciones de 1 miota que hice 1 todavía esta "pending" después de 24 horas.
> 
> Es normal? Hay algún wallet mejor para IOTA?



¿Pero te figura en el light wallet como *pendiente* de completar?


----------



## easyridergs (17 Nov 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> El light wallet falla mas que una escopeta de feria. He estado haciendo pruebas y de las 2 transacciones de 1 miota que hice 1 todavía esta "pending" después de 24 horas.
> 
> Es normal? Hay algún wallet mejor para IOTA?



No es normal, revincula con el tangle en el apartado de transacciones.


----------



## VictorW (17 Nov 2017)

Que infierno de vacaciones!!!
Llevo desde el viernes de crucero con la familia sin poder comprar más IOTAs, joder que infierno. 
Llegó a casa en 3 horas, sin deshacer las maletas le meto 2ke más al bote.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Que infierno de vacaciones!!!
> Llevo desde el viernes de crucero con la familia sin poder comprar más IOTAs, joder que infierno.
> Llegó a casa en 3 horas, sin deshacer las maletas le meto 2ke más al bote.



Muy mal, tenías que haber metio el dinero del crucero en IOTA. )


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Que infierno de vacaciones!!!
> Llevo desde el viernes de crucero con la familia sin poder comprar más IOTAs, joder que infierno.
> Llegó a casa en 3 horas, sin deshacer las maletas le meto 2ke más al bote.



Jajaja! El mejor comentario del hilo.

---------- Post added 17-nov-2017 at 16:40 ----------

Jdnec_wow, ¿como ves el análisis técnico en corto plazo? A ver que opinas. La resistencia de 0.75 parece bastante buena por abajo, no creo que baje de ahí, pero al ser esto cryptolandia...
Por otro lado creo que la lateralidad que está mostrando hoy es una muy buena noticia, al menos como yo lo veo, descansito entre rally y rally...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (17 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Jdnec_wow, ¿como ves el análisis técnico en corto plazo? A ver que opinas. La resistencia de 0.75 parece bastante buena por abajo, no creo que baje de ahí, pero al ser esto cryptolandia...
> Por otro lado creo que la lateralidad que está mostrando hoy es una muy buena noticia, al menos como yo lo veo, descansito entre rally y rally...



Voy a ser honesto: no tengo ni idea. 

Solo sé, que la subida no ha acabado, que mi precio medio de compra es 0.39$ y que no va a caer a más de 0.65$. 

Así que hasta los 10$ o hasta que vea una estructura bajista, aquí servidor va a hacer HODL.

El trading no se trata de saber que va a ocurrir en todo momento. 
Yo apenas sé lo que va a ocurrir el 1% de las veces, y acierto el 80% de ese 1% de las veces. Los beneficios los dejo correr, y las pérdidas las corto rápido. Y con eso me ha basta. :rolleye:


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Yo estoy intentando vender los Btg para comprar más Iota pero joder lleva un siglo esperando confirmación


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Nov 2017)

Bueno por fin he comprado algunos IOTAS en Bitfinex, transferi uno de los 2 Ethereums que tenía en Kraken y he comprado unos pocos IOTAS…y ahora la duda…he visto que Bitfinex tiene en su pagina 3 Wallets (Exchange,Marging y Funding)…¿ en cuala de estas Wallets interesa dejarlo si quiero Holdear ?..de momento la Light Wallet no me da confianza…Gracias


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Voy a ser honesto: no tengo ni idea.
> 
> Solo sé, que la subida no ha acabado, que mi precio medio de compra es 0.39$ y que no va a caer a más de 0.65$.
> 
> ...



Me vale ese análisis. Me está tentando aumentar mi cantidad de 3.3 gigaiotas a algo más...


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno por fin he comprado algunos IOTAS en Bitfinex, transferi uno de los 2 Ethereums que tenía en Kraken y he comprado unos pocos IOTAS…y ahora la duda…he visto que Bitfinex tiene en su pagina 3 Wallets (Exchange,Marging y Funding)…¿ en cuala de estas Wallets interesa dejarlo si quiero Holdear ?..de momento la Light Wallet no me da confianza…Gracias





Supongo que lo podrías dejar en cualquiera de los tres, pero el normal es el Exchange.

Exchange, es el wallet para hacer operaciones de comprar/vender/etc..
Marging, creo que es el wallet para hacer operaciones apalancado.
Funding, no estoy seguro pero creo que ese es para hacer préstamos a los que operan apalancados.

Yo siempre uso el de Exchange


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Supongo que lo podrías dejar en cualquiera de los tres, pero el normal es el Exchange.
> 
> Exchange, es el wallet para hacer operaciones de comprar/vender/etc..
> Marging, creo que es el wallet para hacer operaciones apalancado.
> ...



Si, yo también uso ese, es el más cómodo por si quieres operar.


----------



## orbeo (17 Nov 2017)

Vale por fin he podido vender los Bitcoin gold por Iotas, all in.


----------



## kaopower (18 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Vale por fin he podido vender los Bitcoin gold por Iotas, all in.



tradeando en corto estoy con mis IOTAS a ver si las consigo hacer llegar a un numero redondo jeje


----------



## spala (18 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> tradeando en corto estoy con mis IOTAS a ver si las consigo hacer llegar a un numero redondo jeje



te vas a quemar,
nunca vender, solo comprar,

si buscas multiplicar, buscas riesgo, es la regla de oro,


----------



## kaopower (18 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> te vas a quemar,
> nunca vender, solo comprar,
> 
> si buscas multiplicar, buscas riesgo, es la regla de oro,



llevo con ellas desde agosto y no las habia tocado aun
enseguida pararé


----------



## spala (18 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> llevo con ellas desde agosto y no las habia tocado aun
> enseguida pararé



es solo un consejo, yo perdí con litecoin tras estar meses o años en hold hold hold, viendo come se iba a tomar por el culo, meterme a vender y palmar 60% por una subida repetina.
no dormia tranquili cuando vendía, 

ahora con iota duermo tranquilo, me da igual lo q haga, se que subirá a largo plazo, y cada vez q tengo algo de pasta, padentro q va, a cualquier precio.

la mayoria de gente se quema en el trading, osea pierde,
alguna vez ganas algo y buscas repetir, y al final te coge un subidón y esperas q vuelva a bajar, y no baja, y no baja, y la cagaste.

La unica estrategia segura es comprar y guardar, y en 3-5 años, no te arrepentirás


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Supongo que lo podrías dejar en cualquiera de los tres, pero el normal es el Exchange.
> 
> Exchange, es el wallet para hacer operaciones de comprar/vender/etc..
> Marging, creo que es el wallet para hacer operaciones apalancado.
> ...



¿ Es decir transfieres el deposito que tengas de IOTAS a la Wallet de Exchange (creando primero una dirección) ?...en Forobits alguien me dijo que solo por comprar IOTAS automáticamente se guardaban en la Wallet...creo que eso es erróneo ¿ no ?...:


----------



## DrJ (18 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> es solo un consejo, yo perdí con litecoin tras estar meses o años en hold hold hold, viendo come se iba a tomar por el culo, meterme a vender y palmar 60% por una subida repetina.
> no dormia tranquili cuando vendía,
> 
> ahora con iota duermo tranquilo, me da igual lo q haga, se que subirá a largo plazo, y cada vez q tengo algo de pasta, padentro q va, a cualquier precio.
> ...



Pues si, pero IOTAS, guardar y dormir tranquilo en la misma frase ¿como?


----------



## Ethan20 (18 Nov 2017)

Bueno yo tengo 2000 euretes que podría invertir a algo de alto riesgo

Pero soy novatisimo. Voy a poner lo que yo he entendido y las dudas que tengo, es probable que ponga alguna barbaridad ya que no tengo ni puta idea.

Primero me registro en Kraken, aquí ya tengo unas dudas porque leyendo por ahí parece que no es un sitio muy seguro, hago una transferencia de mi banco a Kraken y ahí compro ethereum, luego me registro en Bitfinex, y de Kraken envio mis ethereum a Bitfinex, luego alli ya cambio mis ethereum a Iotas.

Vale ya tendría mis Iotas. Ahora que? Podría dejar ahi mis Iotas por años en Bitfinex o eso es muy inseguro,Si es así. ¿Por qué? luego ya se habla de wallets y ahí me pierdo.

El último paso como se cambian los Iotas a Euros?

Y por último, el portátil que tengo en casa, probablemente este lleno de virus, ya que no tengo antivirus, no tengo ninguna información de valor en él, solo lo dedico para andar en internet y descargar cosas. Si fuera a trabajar con él en estas cosas seria muy riesgoso, mejor hacerlo con otro con antivirus, no?


Muchas Gracias anticipadas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Nov 2017)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Bueno yo tengo 2000 euretes que podría invertir a algo de alto riesgo
> 
> Pero soy novatisimo. Voy a poner lo que yo he entendido y las dudas que tengo, es probable que ponga alguna barbaridad ya que no tengo ni puta idea.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que he realizado Yo...de momento mis IOTAS están en el monedero oficial de Bitfinex ya que no me convence la Ligth Wallet...siempre me hago una copia imprimida del balance a mi favor de IOTAS, con la fecha por si hay que reclamar si pasara algo...el dia que quieras vender, pasas de IOTAS a Ether (o la cripto que quieras) y de Bitfinex transfieres a Kraken tus criptos y de ahí las cambias a € y de vuelta a tu cuenta bancaria española...8:


----------



## kaopower (18 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eso es lo que he realizado Yo...de momento mis IOTAS están en el monedero oficial de Bitfinex ya que no me convence la Ligth Wallet...siempre me hago una copia imprimida del balance a mi favor de IOTAS, con la fecha por si hay que reclamar si pasara algo...el dia que quieras vender, pasas de IOTAS a Ether (o la cripto que quieras) y de Bitfinex transfieres a Kraken tus criptos y de ahí las cambias a € y de vuelta a tu cuenta bancaria española...8:



yo porque soy estudiante y no tengo un gran capital pero como va el tema de la fiscalidad en españa 
es decir quien hubiera metido pasta en BTC en su dia y vendiera en pico debería haber sacado una barbaridad de pasta... como regularizas la situación y justificas elingreso a montoro?


----------



## orbeo (18 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> yo porque soy estudiante y no tengo un gran capital pero como va el tema de la fiscalidad en españa
> es decir quien hubiera metido pasta en BTC en su dia y vendiera en pico debería haber sacado una barbaridad de pasta... como regularizas la situación y justificas elingreso a montoro?



Si lo pasa a euros a tu cuenta pues tributa al % correspondiente según la cantidad por incremento de patrimonio.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (18 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> yo porque soy estudiante y no tengo un gran capital pero como va el tema de la fiscalidad en españa
> es decir quien hubiera metido pasta en BTC en su dia y vendiera en pico debería haber sacado una barbaridad de pasta... *como regularizas la situación y justificas elingreso a montoro*?



Yo solo te digo que Montoro no ha visto un satoshi mío.
Y lo mismo te digo de las iotas, ni uno solo va a ver.

Y lo digo aquí tranquilamente... :rolleye:


----------



## orbeo (18 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo solo te digo que Montoro no ha visto un satoshi mío.
> Y lo mismo te digo de las iotas, ni uno solo va a ver.
> 
> Y lo digo aquí tranquilamente... :rolleye:



Bueno yo si me hago medio rico tampoco. Eso ya lo tengo "solucionao".


----------



## FoSz2 (19 Nov 2017)

En el hilo del bitcoin han dejado caer que bitfinex huele a MtGox. No puedo dar crédito o quitarlo porque no llego a eso, pero de repente me han entrado prisas por el monedero IOTA...


----------



## easyridergs (19 Nov 2017)

Yo lo tengo todo en el monedero de IOTA en varias Seed. Una vez tienes las IOTAs lo mejor es no hacer muchas operaciones con ellas, contra más direcciones generadas por transferencias más le cuesta mostrar el saldo.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> En el hilo del bitcoin han dejado caer que bitfinex huele a MtGox. No puedo dar crédito o quitarlo porque no llego a eso, pero de repente me han entrado prisas por el monedero IOTA...



Yo no me preocuparía la verdad, yo tengo todo en Bitfinex.

Con lo de tether y bitfinex llevan desde hace ya tiempo. Pero ten en cuenta que las cuentas de tether están auditadas, además la cantidad de tethers emitidos es irrisorio en comparación al volumen en el Bitcoin (no serviría mucho para pumpear el precio si acaso un 5%). Ten en cuenta que bitfinex ya fue hackeado en el pasado, y acabaron devolviendo todas los fondos robados a sus clientes. 

Los exchanges ganan una barbaridad de dinero en comisiones, no tienen la necesidad de inflar precios, a menos que hagan trading ellos mismos, en cuyo caso usan las mismas técnicas que usan los market markers y esto no es ilegal. De hecho a los exchanges les interesa mucho más la volatilidad ya que este fomenta el trading, lo que se traduce en más comisiones.

En reddit hay muchísimo FUD, hay bandos con intereses opuestos, en este caso exchanges rivales tratando de atraer clientes de Bitfinex. 
Una simple búsqueda en google "bitfinex mtgox", y verás la cantidad de posts chorras sin fundamento alguno que hay sobre el tema desde hace años. :rolleye:


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo no me preocuparía la verdad, yo tengo todo en Bitfinex.
> 
> Con lo de tether y bitfinex llevan desde hace ya tiempo. Pero ten en cuenta que las cuentas de tether están auditadas, además la cantidad de tethers emitidos es irrisorio en comparación al volumen en el Bitcoin (no serviría mucho para pumpear el precio si acaso un 5%). Ten en cuenta que bitfinex ya fue hackeado en el pasado, y acabaron devolviendo todas los fondos robados a sus clientes.
> 
> ...



Aquí siempre hay una excusa para meter miedo y que la gente venda, (para comprar barato los fudsters) que si china, que si es una estafa, que si hardforks... 

Si hubiera hecho caso habría perdido dinero en vez de ganarlo. Ahora hay muchos más exchanges y va a entrar dinero de los inversores institucionales, yo no me preocuparía mucho de los tether.


----------



## tigrecito (19 Nov 2017)

Le meteriais mas Fíat a Iota ahora al 0.8, o es previsible una retracción dentro del canal alcista antes del subidon? El 22 creo q se puede tradear ya en el ultimo exchange en el que ha entrado, quizá eso dispare la cotizacion

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (19 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> yo porque soy estudiante y no tengo un gran capital pero como va el tema de la fiscalidad en españa
> es decir quien hubiera metido pasta en BTC en su dia y vendiera en pico debería haber sacado una barbaridad de pasta... *como regularizas la situación y justificas elingreso a montoro?*





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo solo te digo que Montoro no ha visto un satoshi mío.
> Y lo mismo te digo de las iotas, ni uno solo va a ver.
> 
> Y lo digo aquí tranquilamente... :rolleye:





orbeo dijo:


> Bueno yo si me hago medio rico tampoco. Eso ya lo tengo "solucionao".




Hay una parte de impuestos que es inevitable pagar ¿no?

Me refiero que si necesitas comprar un piso por ejemplo de 200 mil euros, tendrás que declarar a Hacienda los beneficios-plusvalias por la venta de Bitcoins por ejemplo. Sólo así podrás obtener un talon Bancario con el que comprar y escriturar el piso. 

Es decir, yo no puedo ingresar 200 mil en el banco sin decirle de donde proceden (venta de bitcoins o IOTAs) y sin declararlo a Hacienda. Y dependo del banco para poder emitir ese talon bancario con el que comprar la vivienda. 

Para comprar una lavadora eso sí lo compras con b. Pero un piso de 100 mil o 200 mil te va a decir Hacienda ¿de dónde sacas esos 100 mil?


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2017)

tigrecito dijo:


> Le meteriais mas Fíat a Iota ahora al 0.8, o es previsible una retracción dentro del canal alcista antes del subidon? El 22 creo q se puede tradear ya en el ultimo exchange en el que ha entrado, quizá eso dispare la cotizacion
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Yo he comprado un poco ahora, el lunes sale en el exchange chino okex, se esperan anuncios jugosos de buenos socios estas navidades. 
No creo que Sonstebo se esté inventado nada, sino quedaría su credibilidad por los suelos... 
Si se anuncia colaboración con Volkswagen nos vamos a los 2 dólares o más.
También podrían ser Porsche y Daimler otros socios. De momento tenemos Bosh, Fujitsu, una francesa del CAC 40 y alguna más. Me parece su precio infravaloradisimo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No residente.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No residente.



Tengo entendido que la fiscalidad de Portugal es mas suave que la de España. 
¿Algunas sugerencias?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (19 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tengo entendido que la fiscalidad de Portugal es mas suave que la de España.
> ¿Algunas sugerencias?



Hay países que cobran 0% de impuestos a las ganancias de capital o ganancias provinientes de otros países (con que la transferencia venga de un país distinto es suficiente). Portugal no es uno de esos países. :rolleye:


----------



## VictorW (19 Nov 2017)

Bueno, pasados mis primeros 8 meses desde que empecé en este mundillo, voy cargado de BTC, Iota y ETH. He liquidado las posiciones de todas las demás (llegué a tener 14 cryptos), para centrarme en las 3 grandes. Ya no me apetece tradear y ansiarme... Así estoy tranquilo.


----------



## orbeo (19 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Bueno, pasados mis primeros 8 meses desde que empecé en este mundillo, voy cargado de BTC, Iota y ETH. He liquidado las posiciones de todas las demás (llegué a tener 14 cryptos), para centrarme en las 3 grandes. Ya no me apetece tradear y ansiarme... Así estoy tranquilo.



Yo creo que todos hemos pasado por esa fase jeje


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Bueno, pasados mis primeros 8 meses desde que empecé en este mundillo, voy cargado de BTC, Iota y ETH. He liquidado las posiciones de todas las demás (llegué a tener 14 cryptos), para centrarme en las 3 grandes. Ya no me apetece tradear y ansiarme... Así estoy tranquilo.



Yo igual que tú, pero he liquidado ethereum a cambio de las otras dos. Me gusta saber que hay un número muy limitado de tokens y en ethereum eso no me ha quedado claro, aparte de que IOTA va a implementar smartcontracts. 
De todos modos Ethereum me parece una idea también genial.

---------- Post added 19-nov-2017 at 22:52 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Hay países que cobran 0% de impuestos a las ganancias de capital o ganancias provinientes de otros países (con que la transferencia venga de un país distinto es suficiente). Portugal no es uno de esos países. :rolleye:



Bueno, si esto se va a la estratosfera ya te envío un MP,jejeje.


----------



## wililon (20 Nov 2017)

IOTA Mixer v1 Released

Token mixing is useful because it can start to add a level of uncertainty in the ledger, breaking the links of ownership between transactions, which was previously impossible. Iotas that are sent into the IOTA mixer come out with no taint to the original payment address on the Tangle, and furthermore funds are divided up between multiple addresses at random intervals. 

Enviado desde mi m3 note mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VictorW (20 Nov 2017)

Iota... SI ME QUERÉIS... IRSE!!!!


----------



## arrapamark (20 Nov 2017)

Buenos días, soy nuevo por aqui, pero os he leido , y me parece muy interesantes las aportaciones, como muchos de vosotros me he metido hace unos meses en el maravilloso mundo de las criptos, en este caso en Iota, por recomendación de una recomendación... mis conocimientos en este mundillo son nulos, auque si es cierto que me he empapado de información y parece que esta moneda tiene potencial. 
En fin es un post un poco modo presentación, os seguiré leyendo con mucho interés e intentaré aportar más bien información que opinión.
Un saludo a tod@s.

---------- Post added 20-nov-2017 at 08:14 ----------




arrapamark dijo:


> Buenos días, soy nuevo por aqui, pero os he leido , y me parece muy interesantes las aportaciones, como muchos de vosotros me he metido hace unos meses en el maravilloso mundo de las criptos, en este caso en Iota, por recomendación de una recomendación... mis conocimientos en este mundillo son nulos, auque si es cierto que me he empapado de información y parece que esta moneda tiene potencial.
> En fin es un post un poco modo presentación, os seguiré leyendo con mucho interés e intentaré aportar más bien información que opinión.
> Un saludo a tod@s.



una de previsiones a un año y a cinco sobre iota, paso enlace.
IOTA Prediction: up to $1.566! - MIOTA/USD Forecast, Long-Term & Short-Term Price Prognosis.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Nov 2017)

Vamos avanzando ¡¡¡¡


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Esperemos que después de esta subida se mantenga, que no pase como cuando salió en Binance que subió al euro para luego caer a 0,35


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Esperemos que después de esta subida se mantenga, que no pase como cuando salió en Binance que subió al euro para luego caer a 0,35



Cuando subió al euro fue en la salida de bitfinex. En Binance fue después y subió a 0.6 y luego siguió para abajo. Yo no creo que pase, ahora hay muchas más noticias, lo de bitfinex fue una subida muy brusca.


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cuando subió al euro fue en la salida de bitfinex. En Binance fue después y subió a 0.6 y luego siguió para abajo. Yo no creo que pase, ahora hay muchas más noticias, lo de bitfinex fue una subida muy brusca.



A vale, estaba confundido pues.


----------



## workforfood (20 Nov 2017)

Siento ser aguafiestas pero El funcionamiento de IOTA ha pasado de mal a pésimo. Confirmaciones del 30% para un aumento de 3 transmisiones por segundo y tiempos medios de media hora a 2 horas.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Siento ser aguafiestas pero El funcionamiento de IOTA ha pasado de mal a pésimo. Confirmaciones del 30% para un aumento de 3 transmisiones por segundo y tiempos medios de media hora a 2 horas.
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table



Ya te han contestado varias veces a eso. Y el digipl lleva varios meses spameando esa tabla, y el precio no para de subir. 

Así que ya sabes, ponte short si te atreves.


----------



## workforfood (20 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ya te han contestado varias veces a eso. Y el digipl lleva varios meses spameando esa tabla, y el precio no para de subir.
> 
> Así que ya sabes, ponte short si te atreves.



El precio no para de subir por psicología financiera


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Siento ser aguafiestas pero El funcionamiento de IOTA ha pasado de mal a pésimo. Confirmaciones del 30% para un aumento de 3 transmisiones por segundo y tiempos medios de media hora a 2 horas.
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table



Pues a mi me confirma siempre y tarda muy poco, a ver que nos pueden aportar otros usuarios.


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Yo el otro día me pasé todo de Bitfinex al lightwallet en varios traspasos, y tardaban unos 2 o 3 minutos.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> El precio no para de subir por psicología financiera



Pues no sé a que esperas para comprar. :rolleye:


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo el otro día me pasé todo de Bitfinex al lightwallet en varios traspasos, y tardaban unos 2 o 3 minutos.



Yo he constatado una cosa, hay un valor en el wallet que creo que hay que dejar en 14, en la configuración del nodo. Yo lo cambié hace tiempo a 15 y tardaba un día, sin embargo a 14 tardaba unos minutos. 

A ver que nos cuentan otros foreros, pero no me fio de esa supuesta prueba que nos presenta el amigo foodforwork.


----------



## workforfood (20 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo he constatado una cosa, hay un valor en el wallet que creo que hay que dejar en 14, en la configuración del nodo. Yo lo cambié hace tiempo a 15 y tardaba un día, sin embargo a 14 tardaba unos minutos.
> 
> A ver que nos cuentan otros foreros, pero no me fio de esa supuesta prueba que nos presenta el amigo foodforwork.




Que yo no la he puesto es de la web oficial de IOTA.

La he ido siguiendo desde hace meses cuando la puso el forero digipl y el tangle no funciona por eso la empresa de micropagos japonesa pasó de IOTA. Qué pueda funcionar en un futuro pues no lo sé, pero cuando empieza a subir las transacciones a 3 por segundo todos los demás parámetros se hunden.


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo he constatado una cosa, hay un valor en el wallet que creo que hay que dejar en 14, en la configuración del nodo. Yo lo cambié hace tiempo a 15 y tardaba un día, sin embargo a 14 tardaba unos minutos.
> 
> A ver que nos cuentan otros foreros, pero no me fio de esa supuesta prueba que nos presenta el amigo foodforwork.



Magnitud del peso? La tengo en 14. Pero porque vendría por defecto así, yo no he tocado nada ahí.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Magnitud del peso? La tengo en 14. Pero porque vendría por defecto así, yo no he tocado nada ahí.



Esa es. Por cierto, he leído que sale pronto en coinfalcon, se va a poder comprar directamente en euros. Es un exchange británico y se ve limpito, al estilo coinbase, fácil de usar. De momento solo se comercia ethereum y bitcoin.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (20 Nov 2017)

gorrinoforfood dijo:


> Que yo no la he puesto es de la web oficial de IOTA.
> 
> La he ido siguiendo desde hace meses cuando la puso el forero digipl y el tangle no funciona por eso la empresa de micropagos japonesa pasó de IOTA. Qué pueda funcionar en un futuro pues no lo sé, pero cuando empieza a subir las transacciones a 3 por segundo todos los demás parámetros se hunden.



Veo que tu campaña personal contra las criptomonedas va tan bien como tu campaña personal contra los funcionarios :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Boarding_87 (20 Nov 2017)

Hoy he comprado mis primeras IOTAS, espero no quedarme con la cara de IdiOTA


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

Ha superado 0.95. Estamos ya muy cerquita de la paridad con el dólar.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Nov 2017)

Que previsiones hay en cuanto a precio y desarrollo en un año vista adelante?


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que previsiones hay en cuanto a precio y desarrollo en un año vista adelante?



El cuanto a precio es muy difícil adivinar... Por ser diferencial como ethereum lo fue en su momento podría marcarse un rally similar. Hay previsiones de 10 dólares, de 100...

Incluso he visto un análisis para dentro de entre 5 y 10 años que hablaba de 2500 - 4000 dólares. 

Todo dependerá de si el tangle cumple con las espectativas. Desde luego va a subir mucho de precio, no han presentado a sus parnerts y es muy probable que tengan a la industria alemana del automóvil detrás. 

Si los coches eléctricos se pagan automáticamente las cargas eléctricas con IOTA y esto se convierte en la norma... Imagina. Pero todo entra en el mundo de la especulación. 

Los que perdieron el tren de ethereum no deberían perder este, ahora mismo es la única crypto que está siendo más rentable que bitcoin y eso es mucho decir.


----------



## wililon (20 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Que previsiones hay en cuanto a precio y desarrollo en un año vista adelante?



Lo pone en el título del hilo: to the moon!


Es mi primera criptomoneda y llevo un x2 con lo que me ha dejado meter mi mujer. Con Bitcoin siempre tuve la sensación de que llegaba tarde para invertir en ello y hablo de 2012. No me creía lo de que se iba a ir a 1000 USD


----------



## Abner (20 Nov 2017)

Si bitcoin peta lo harán todas las demás criptomoneda, sean viables tecnológicamente o no. Por pura psicología de pánico de masas y asociación de toda criptomoneda, ya que hay mucha gente invirtiendo que no saben lo que es cada criptomoneda. Hacer un análisis del.futuro de iota sin tener en.cuenta el futuro de bitcoin, es, creo yo, un error.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (20 Nov 2017)

wililon dijo:


> Lo pone en el título del hilo: to the moon!
> 
> 
> Es mi primera criptomoneda y llevo un x2 con lo que me ha dejado meter mi mujer. Con Bitcoin siempre tuve la sensación de que llegaba tarde para invertir en ello y hablo de 2012. No me creía lo de que se iba a ir a 1000 USD



Estas cosas no se hablan con la mujer hombre, esto es la caja B


----------



## wililon (20 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Estas cosas no se hablan con la mujer hombre, esto es la caja B



Necesitaba consenso. Ya la cagué en el pasado con unas pérdidas y no quería volver a liarla ::


----------



## p_pin (20 Nov 2017)

Veo que iota también está en el exchange Binance, alguna referencia sobre este exchange? por lo que veo tiene un volumen un poco menor pero no está mal


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Veo que iota también está en el exchange Binance, alguna referencia sobre este exchange? por lo que veo tiene un volumen un poco menor pero no está mal



Yo no lo he usado, pero no he leído quejas.


----------



## racional (20 Nov 2017)

Esta es una de las grandes oportunidades, la última fue Ethereum.


----------



## VictorW (20 Nov 2017)

Que bien Iota joder.
Que bonito es girarse y decirle a tu mujer/colegas: Lo veis... TENÍA RAZÓN!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (20 Nov 2017)

Gracias a todos por las respuestas, es venir de trabajar y ver que ha vuelto a crecer..ñaam

Se sabe el día del anuncio gordo?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (20 Nov 2017)

Sigue su ascenso en la cotizacion. De todas formas algunos mueven el precio algunas manos como les sale de los cojones, se estan forrando con las subidas y bajadas de precio repentinas en plan bestia, esta casi ya llegando a 1$ aunque por lo que veo en Bitfinex alli hay una resistencia de aupa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Nov 2017)

si corrige, volveremos a entrar...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas, es venir de trabajar y ver que ha vuelto a crecer..ñaam
> 
> Se sabe el día del anuncio gordo?



Dijeron hace unos días que iban a anunciar algo gordo hoy en OKEX y también mañana en la India, pero esta mañana Sonstebo ha dicho que va a posponerlo.

También dijeron que empezaría a cotizar en OKEX hoy, pero desde OKEX han dicho que todavía no, pero que lo hará pronto.

Yo solo os digo que los de IOTA se están sincronizando con los exchanges para hacer un "to the moon" de proporciones épicas y para esto el "timing" es importante, y es muy posible que los exchanges sigan acumulando aún al disponer seguramente de información privilegiada. 

Veo fácilmente un x3 o x4 en unos pocos días en cuanto comuniquen lo gordo y empiecen a cotizar en los exchanges chinos y coreanos.


----------



## VictorW (20 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Dijeron hace unos días que iban a anunciar algo gordo hoy en OKEX y también mañana en la India, pero esta mañana Sonstebo ha dicho que va a posponerlo.
> 
> También dijeron que empezaría a cotizar en OKEX hoy, pero desde OKEX han dicho que todavía no, pero que lo hará pronto.
> 
> ...



Por favor Jdnec, este tipo de noticias las podrías decir por las mañanas. Ahora me costará dormir de los nervios... 

Vuela amigo vuela alto... No seas gaviota en el mar...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (20 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Dijeron hace unos días que iban a anunciar algo gordo hoy en OKEX y también mañana en la India, pero esta mañana Sonstebo ha dicho que va a posponerlo.
> 
> También dijeron que empezaría a cotizar en OKEX hoy, pero desde OKEX han dicho que todavía no, pero que lo hará pronto.
> 
> ...



No me toques los huevos con esas profecias que mañana empeño los calzoncillos si hace falta :XX:


----------



## davitin (20 Nov 2017)

Estoy por meterle pasta a esto.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (20 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por meterle pasta a esto.



¿Te acuerdas de mi?

Pufff veo un desplome de Ethereum en breves...


Más te vale hacerme caso esta vez.


----------



## arrapamark (20 Nov 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> No me toques los huevos con esas profecias que mañana empeño los calzoncillos si hace falta .
> 
> 
> ya te digo jajaj
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Nov 2017)

Rozando el dólar y aun no han soltado los bombazos...


----------



## NaRNia (20 Nov 2017)

Cuantas miotas teneis?


----------



## mack008 (21 Nov 2017)

ayuda para retirar a paperwallet desde bitfinex?

A ver si algun conforero me echa un cable.
Domingo tarde me creo un paperwallet offline y hago una retirada para probar desde bitfinex. Todo el proceso sin error, me pide 2fa y confirmación por emal. Des de el domingo por la tarde esta en processing.... Es normal, me dejo algo?

Cosas como estas me hacen perder la confianza. Estoy haciendo el idiota?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Nov 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> ayuda para retirar a paperwallet desde bitfinex?
> 
> A ver si algun conforero me echa un cable.
> Domingo tarde me creo un paperwallet offline y hago una retirada para probar desde bitfinex. Todo el proceso sin error, me pide 2fa y confirmación por emal. Des de el domingo por la tarde esta en processing.... Es normal, me dejo algo?
> ...



Si te sale un círculo amarillo y pone en proceso esta bien, a veces tarda. Si te cansas cancelas y envías de nuevo.


----------



## mack008 (21 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si te sale un círculo amarillo y pone en proceso esta bien, a veces tarda. Si te cansas cancelas y envías de nuevo.



Gracias me quedo mas tranquilo. Cancelaré y volveré a probar, a ver si tengo mas suerte. En cualquier caso tienen una oportunidad immensa para mejorar ... 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> ayuda para retirar a paperwallet desde bitfinex?
> 
> A ver si algun conforero me echa un cable.
> Domingo tarde me creo un paperwallet offline y hago una retirada para probar desde bitfinex. Todo el proceso sin error, me pide 2fa y confirmación por emal. Des de el domingo por la tarde esta en processing.... Es normal, me dejo algo?
> ...



Si has hecho bien tods el los pasos en bitfinex, veras en un rato la operación en el apartado de transferencias de tu monedero personal. Si seleccionas la operación le das a retransmitir o revincular, varias veces, y en poco rato tienes las IOTAs.


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> ayuda para retirar a paperwallet desde bitfinex?
> 
> A ver si algun conforero me echa un cable.
> Domingo tarde me creo un paperwallet offline y hago una retirada para probar desde bitfinex. Todo el proceso sin error, me pide 2fa y confirmación por emal. Des de el domingo por la tarde esta en processing.... Es normal, me dejo algo?
> ...



Todavía están tratando de solucionarlo
Stop the Iota spammer atm : Iota


----------



## arrapamark (21 Nov 2017)

Buenos días,
Y esta corrección a que puede ser debido? de 0.98 ha bajado a 0,75 esta noche...
Un saludo.


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

arrapamark dijo:


> Buenos días,
> Y esta corrección a que puede ser debido? de 0.98 ha bajado a 0,75 esta noche...
> Un saludo.



Yo me imagino que lo primero para pillar aire y respirar después del subidón. A subido sobre un 100% en pocos días.

Luego lo del problema con los usdt supongo, btc ha hecho un velón rojo al mismo tiempo.


----------



## workforfood (21 Nov 2017)

Cuando algo funcione, porque no funciona nada ni el tangle ni el monedero, o lo hacen cada vez peor, no sé alguien dijo que el tangle no funcionaba por falta de usuarios, y cuando más transacciones se hacen va a peor cuando debería ser teóricamente al revés y del monedero lo mismo entonces irá a to the moon, todo lo demás que si anuncios, que si fujitsu todo es lo mismo las moscas a la mierda porque no hay nada.

Ahora está subiendo por el tema de las moscas y la mierda pero puede bajar igual de rápido cuando vaya pasando el tiempo y no se avance técnicamente nada.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 10:17 ----------

Apuesto que seguirá subiendo por psicología financiera es decir anuncios de bombos y platillos por "colaboraciones" de importantes empresas, y por la salida a exchanges llenos de mongolos koreanos y chinos. Que son los que han montado la burbuja bitcoin, pero si esto técnicamente no avanza, o sea va como una mierda en poco tiempo se volverá a hundir, ojo que esto no es bitcoin está en fase beta.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Nov 2017)

Acaban de revelar que Come-from-beyond es BCNext, el creador de POS (Proof-of-stake). 

Es algo así como el segundo que más sabe de criptos del mundo, solo por debajo de Satoshi Nakamoto (y a saber si puede ser él también).

Come-from-Beyond (inventor of full Proof-of-Stake and co-founder of IOTA) once and for all prove he is BCNext after 4 years of speculation

*Y es cofundador de IOTA.*


----------



## arrapamark (21 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Acaban de revelar que Come-from-beyond es BCNext, el creador de POS (Proof-of-stake).
> 
> Es algo así como el segundo que más sabe de criptos del mundo, solo por debajo de Satoshi Nakamoto (y a saber si puede ser él también).
> 
> ...



Voy mirando el yate?? o una colchoneta?


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2017)

Donde deciais que se podia comprar esto?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Nov 2017)

arrapamark dijo:


> Voy mirando el yate?? o una colchoneta?



Esto es solo el preludio, ya admitió hace un año ser BCNext, pero no lo probó, ahora lo ha hecho y ha probado ser quien dice ser. Esto da mucha credibilidad a IOTA, y además deja a Vitalik por los suelos quien hace dos días empezó a criticar a IOTA (y ya refutaron su argumentación), mientras que él va a implementar POS en Ethereum, y ahora resulta que se revela que el creador de POS es cofundador de IOTA. )

Las noticias de verdad serán cuando anuncien los partnerships e IOTA empiece a cotizar en los exchanges chinos y coreanos, eso será la cream de la cream. :baba:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Ostia puta en reddit se lee que a alguien le chorizaron 145 Gis de su wallet.
> 
> y ese alguien pudo meterlas a mercado a lo salvaje.
> 
> En fin. Ojito al tema de enviar transacciones sin renovar la address. espero que esta simpleza la arreglen en la siguiente wallet porquie tela



¿ Es decir si entiendo bien, cada vez que envio Ethers a Bitfinex desde otro Exchange para cambiarlos a IOTAS renuevo la antigua dirección ?...¿ no se puede reutilizar la antigua dirección ?...ienso:

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 11:24 ----------




mack008 dijo:


> ayuda para retirar a paperwallet desde bitfinex?
> 
> A ver si algun conforero me echa un cable.
> Domingo tarde me creo un paperwallet offline y hago una retirada para probar desde bitfinex. Todo el proceso sin error, me pide 2fa y confirmación por emal. Des de el domingo por la tarde esta en processing.... Es normal, me dejo algo?
> ...



¿ Que paperwallet para IOTA usaste ?...ienso:


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Donde deciais que se podia comprar esto?



Bitfinex y Binance.


----------



## arras2 (21 Nov 2017)

Hola,

soy totalmente novato en cryptos aunque si que tengo conocimientos de informática y redes. Estos días he estado mirando en qué consiste y como funciona bitcoin. En su día, cuando salió pasé del tema (lástima... recuerdo cuando valían nada y menos).

He pensado en "apostar" algo en alguna crypto, y después de mirar cuales hay y que tecnología utilizan, he decidido que si tengo que apostar a algo, que sea a IOTA por ser una idea nueva y atractiva. Lo del blockchain lo encuentro una locura y la opción de validar transacciones a bajo coste y sin minería me parece más prometedora, aunque actualmente parece que no les está funcionando.

Tengo una duda que seguro es una tontería... pero me sigue la duda después de haber leído el hilo entero. Si estás comprando un IOTA a 0,89$ que vale actualmente, estás comprando ¿1 IOTA o 1 MIOTA? ¿1 MIOTA son 1.000 o 1.000.000 de IOTAS?

La semana pasada, cuando pensé en entrar estaba a 0,5$ y ahora está ya rondando el dólar... 

Por análisis gráfico, ¿creéis que a corto plazo se podrá volver a pillar en el soporte 0,65$, en el soporte 0,75$ o mejor comprar a precio de mercado y olvidarme? Estamos hablando de pillar 1/3 menos...

Mi idea es mantener años, o va a 0€, o que pille un buen valor.


----------



## arrapamark (21 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Esto es solo el preludio, ya admitió hace un año ser BCNext, pero no lo probó, ahora lo ha hecho y ha probado ser quien dice ser. Esto da mucha credibilidad a IOTA, y además deja a Vitalik por los suelos quien hace dos días empezó a criticar a IOTA (y ya refutaron su argumentación), mientras que él va a implementar POS en Ethereum, y ahora resulta que se revela que el creador de POS es cofundador de IOTA. )
> 
> Las noticias de verdad serán cuando anuncien los partnerships e IOTA empiece a cotizar en los exchanges chinos y coreanos, eso será la cream de la cream. :baba:



Una pena no haber entrado en este foro antes, esto es esperar es lo que veo... me he dedicado a tradear sin apenas experiencia y lo unico que he hecho es perder iotas por el camino... asi que no pienso hacer ningun movimiento y espera que las casi mil me sirvan...


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2017)

Bueno, me he dado de alta en bitfinex.

Creeis que 88 centavos de dolar es buen precio aun? vale la pena esperar a ver si cae? hace nada estuvo por debajo del medio dolar.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> soy totalmente novato en cryptos aunque si que tengo conocimientos de informática y redes. Estos días he estado mirando en qué consiste y como funciona bitcoin. En su día, cuando salió pasé del tema (lástima... recuerdo cuando valían nada y menos).
> 
> ...



Compras Miotas, equivale cada uno a 1 millón de Iotas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Bueno, me he dado de alta en bitfinex.
> 
> Creeis que 88 centavos de dolar es buen precio aun? vale la pena esperar a ver si cae? hace nada estuvo por debajo del medio dolar.



Llegue a tener 12.000 Iotas en algún punto de mi tradeo.. esta vez tengo bastantes menos, mejor dejarlos quietos.

Haz como mi cuñado, le compre 100 euros en Iota y desde entonces ni ha entrado a mirar la coti, lo deja ahí hasta dentro de años, tiene todas sus pass en una libreta por si quiere curiosear, el suelo ahora mismo es 0,60/0,65$, suelo /soporte.

compra una cifra simbólica y cuando caiga, recompra, y asi hasta que consideres que tienes suficientes.

El proyecto esta aun muy verde, pero el potencial es tremendo.


----------



## davitin (21 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Llegue a tener 12.000 Iotas en algún punto de mi tradeo.. esta vez tengo bastantes menos, mejor dejarlos quietos.
> 
> Haz como mi cuñado, le compre 100 euros en Iota y desde entonces ni ha entrado a mirar la coti, lo deja ahí hasta dentro de años, tiene todas sus pass en una libreta por si quiere curiosear, el suelo ahora mismo es 0,60/0,65$, suelo /soporte.
> 
> ...



Donde se puede guardar fuera del exchange? tiene monedero electronico propio o algo?


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Donde se puede guardar fuera del exchange? tiene monedero electronico propio o algo?



Si, tiene wallet pero es un poco chusquero todavía hasta que saquen el nuevo.

Este hilo de repente se ha venido arriba jeje


----------



## Jdnec_wow (21 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ayer hice un envío de 4 miotas de bitfinex a binance y aún ahora está "procesando"...
> 
> Por eso insisto en que los fujitsus y los bosch pueden servir para subir un tiempo, pero si la tecnología es una mierda no va a haber partners suficientes para salvarlos.



Eso de que la tecnología es una mierda... ::

¿Todavía piensas eso sabiendo ahora que se ha revelado que el mismísimo creador de POS es cofundador de IOTA? :rolleye:

Todas las criptos tienen sus problemas/limitaciones, y sino mira Ethereum, no paran de salirle problemas fork tras fork. 

Eres libre de invertir en algo con menos problemas, como por ejemplo: Apple. 
Eso sí, no esperes rentabilidades milagrosas, y mucho menos con los 4 Miotas que tienes. :rolleye:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (21 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Donde se puede guardar fuera del exchange? tiene monedero electronico propio o algo?



El monedero de Bitfinex actualmente es el más "seguro", como dice Orbeo, el wallet es un poco basura, los mismos devs lo han reconocido, diciendo que estan centrandose en el tema de mejorar las transacciones y el tangle en si, vamos, que aun tardaremos en ver un wallet en condiciones..


----------



## workforfood (21 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Eso de que la tecnología es una mierda... ::
> 
> ¿Todavía piensas eso sabiendo ahora que se ha revelado que el mismísimo creador de POS es cofundador de IOTA? :rolleye:
> 
> ...




Hombre 4 miotas lo habrá hecho de prueba para ver si funciona, el criptoespacio está lleno de millones de € perdidos, tal como está ahora deja al 90% de la población fuera debido a la complicación del asunto de los monederos y exchanges.

---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 13:22 ----------

Si la tecnología funcionara. la mierda de empresa japonesa de micropagos se hubiera lanzado con IOTA y ahora el MIOTA valdría 10$, cuando funcione las ballenas subirán el precio como un cohete, el asunto son las ballenas y todavía no se han lanzado con IOTA.


----------



## mack008 (21 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Es decir si entiendo bien, cada vez que envio Ethers a Bitfinex desde otro Exchange para cambiarlos a IOTAS renuevo la antigua dirección ?...¿ no se puede reutilizar la antigua dirección ?...ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-nov-2017 at 11:24 ----------
> 
> ...



IOTA Paper Wallet

te bajas el zip a un usb y generas el paperwallet arrancando desde un linux live.
Luego modificas manualmente algunas letras de la seed. 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## knoche (21 Nov 2017)

Algo ha cambiado entre ayer y hoy? estoy enviando unos cuantos miotas desde bitfinex a mi billetera y la transacción llevaba 17 horas sin confirmar. Así que la cancelé y envié nuevamente a otra dirección, ahora van 45m y nada. 

Las primeras que envié se confirmaron en 1 minuto. 


Pregunta noob, cuál incentivo sería el de tener un nodo completo con todo el lío que supone ? (ip fija, compartir ips entre vecinos, costos operativos, etc) Ayer jugando instalé un nodo en un vps pero fue imposible que nadie me agregara como vecino solo por pruebas.


----------



## mack008 (21 Nov 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Algo ha cambiado entre ayer y hoy? estoy enviando unos cuantos miotas desde bitfinex a mi billetera y la transacción llevaba 17 horas sin confirmar. Así que la cancelé y envié nuevamente a otra dirección, ahora van 45m y nada.
> 
> Las primeras que envié se confirmaron en 1 minuto.
> 
> ...



yo estoy igual desde el domingo.

alguien mas tiene problemas para retirar des de bitfinex?

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## corting (21 Nov 2017)

Puede deberse a esto?

Bitfinex Struggles with Money Withdrawal, Community Observers Predict MtGox Scenario


----------



## knoche (21 Nov 2017)

corting dijo:


> Puede deberse a esto?
> 
> Bitfinex Struggles with Money Withdrawal, Community Observers Predict MtGox Scenario



Hmm, que desgracia, debe haber una corrida y todos tratando de sacar cuanto antes sus BTC de Bitfinex. Ojalá mis tristes iotas alcancen a escapar, por suerte no quedaban muchos.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuando algo funcione, porque no funciona nada ni el tangle ni el monedero, o lo hacen cada vez peor, no sé alguien dijo que el tangle no funcionaba por falta de usuarios, y cuando más transacciones se hacen va a peor cuando debería ser teóricamente al revés y del monedero lo mismo entonces irá a to the moon, todo lo demás que si anuncios, que si fujitsu todo es lo mismo las moscas a la mierda porque no hay nada.
> 
> Ahora está subiendo por el tema de las moscas y la mierda pero puede bajar igual de rápido cuando vaya pasando el tiempo y no se avance técnicamente nada.
> 
> ...



Yo diria que ni en beta. En alpha primeras releases....

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## corting (21 Nov 2017)

Puede ser que pete, pero entonces, como afectaria esto al mercado de criptos en general?, ya que es uno de los que mas volumen mueve.

Estoy haciendo una transferencia de BCH ahora, a Kraken os comento como termina la cosa


----------



## workforfood (21 Nov 2017)

Deben de haber hecho corralito porque he visto que en el foro de IOTA en reddit pasa lo mismo.

What to do with my IOTAs after the Tether shit happened? : Iota


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

Todos en sus puestos! Último día de ofertas!

Twitter


----------



## corting (21 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Todos en sus puestos! Último día de ofertas!
> 
> Twitter



Si, interesante, pero siendo ahora mismo Bitfinex el que tiene el 60 % del volumen y no se puede sacar ninguna cripto moneda ( mis BCH siguen en processing). De que nos vale tener IOTAs o lo que sea si no sabemos si lo vamos a perder o no poder moverlos?. Que conste que yo tengo IOTAs, pero veo un problema esto que esta pasando en BITfinex y no se pronuncian desde la web


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

corting dijo:


> Si, interesante, pero siendo ahora mismo Bitfinex el que tiene el 60 % del volumen y no se puede sacar ninguna cripto moneda ( mis BCH siguen en processing). De que nos vale tener IOTAs o lo que sea si no sabemos si lo vamos a perder o no poder moverlos?. Que conste que yo tengo IOTAs, pero veo un problema esto que esta pasando en BITfinex y no se pronuncian desde la web



A los chinos supongo que lo que pase en Bitfinex les importará más bien poco.

No todo el mundo mantiene los Iotas en Bitfinex, esta Binance y el otro que comenzó hace poco también. A parte que no todo el mundo los guarda en el exchange.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2017)

Uff, yo ya los tengo todos fuera de bitfi. Pero tengo unos ripple que me jodería perderlos, aunque creo que no pasará.


----------



## Gurney (21 Nov 2017)

Los que conocéis a fondo IOTA, qué os parece?
Hyundai is creating a competitor for IOTA / Hdac review ($DAC)


----------



## FoSz2 (21 Nov 2017)

No sé si se podrá interpretar como algo más general, pero Bitfinex no me deja hacer un depósito en BTG, no me da dirección a la que mandarlos.


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> No sé si se podrá interpretar como algo más general, pero Bitfinex no me deja hacer un depósito en BTG, no me da dirección a la que mandarlos.



Btg está congelado en todos los exchanges, o Al menos en la mayoría


----------



## workforfood (21 Nov 2017)

Si se hunde Bitfinex se va a hundir todo el mercado de critomonedas es uno de los exchanges que mueve más criptomonedas del mundo y donde seguramente esté lleno de criptomonedas depositadas que haya unos listos que han ido sacando sí pero la mayoría las tienen ahí sin mirar desde haces meses el wallet de IOTA ha sido siempre una mierda. Si cae Bitfinex IOTA se derrumba por completo.

Añado que es de cachondeo decir que lo que pase con Bitfinex no pasa nada que cachondo al día siguiente IOTA vale 0 y todas las demás criptomonedas bajadas de impresión, ahora no hay que mover nada.


----------



## djun (21 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> soy totalmente novato en cryptos aunque si que tengo conocimientos de informática y redes. Estos días he estado mirando en qué consiste y como funciona bitcoin. En su día, cuando salió pasé del tema (lástima... recuerdo cuando valían nada y menos).
> 
> ...




1 MIOTA es igual a 1 millón de IOTAs

1 KIOTA = 1000 IOTA
1 MIOTA = 1000000 IOTA
1 GIOTA = 1000000000 IOTA 

El precio de 0.89 dólares se refiere el valor del MIOTA


----------



## easyridergs (21 Nov 2017)

A tope, esto no para ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## corting (21 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> A los chinos supongo que lo que pase en Bitfinex les importará más bien poco.
> 
> No todo el mundo mantiene los Iotas en Bitfinex, esta Binance y el otro que comenzó hace poco también. A parte que no todo el mundo los guarda en el exchange.



Si, es cierto lo que dices, pero aun asi es un gran porcentage el que mueve.
Respecto a mi transaccion de BCH se ha realizado, ahora estoy esperando las confirmaciones para que se deposite en Kraken.

la wallet de IOTA es fiable?


----------



## p_pin (21 Nov 2017)

Yo las iota las sigo teniendo en bitfinex, no son muchas y de momento no tengo pensado sacarlas

Por otro lado he hecho una retirada de bitfinex de ripple a otro exchange y me ha tardado 2 minutos... rapidísimo y sin problemas


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

corting dijo:


> Si, es cierto lo que dices, pero aun asi es un gran porcentage el que mueve.
> Respecto a mi transaccion de BCH se ha realizado, ahora estoy esperando las confirmaciones para que se deposite en Kraken.
> 
> la wallet de IOTA es fiable?



Bueno, se abre una cosa ahí en el escritorio que dice que tienes X Iotas


----------



## corting (21 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno, se abre una cosa ahí en el escritorio que dice que tienes X Iotas



Gracias Le hechare un ojo ya que con IOTA voy para largo.

De hecho volviendo a IOTa, en Bitfiniex si observais el indicador Acumulacion distribucion, se ve como mientas bajaba estos meses de 1 a 0.31, la acumlacion iba creciendo.


----------



## pepeluilli (21 Nov 2017)

Iota me parece una idea genial, poder hacer transacciones sin comisiones es algo que parece magia, y por eso mismo parece extraño que se pueda mantener un sistema seguro y funcional sin gastar ingentes cantidades de energía como hace bitcoin.

Yo por si acaso, me he comprado un centenar largo como quien echa una primitiva, a fondo perdido.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Nov 2017)

¿ Que tal esta Paperwallet de IOTA ?

IOTA Seed Generator


----------



## itaka (21 Nov 2017)

parece que se hunde, bueno baja todo es verdad. no se yo, igual es una corrección sana.


----------



## spala (21 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Que tal esta Paperwallet de IOTA ?
> 
> IOTA Seed Generator



IOTA Paper Wallet

por si acaso, solo me fio de esta, ya que puedo poner yo la seed que quiera.
y como medida extra la ejecuto offline en un liveUSB 

no está de más comprobar que el resultado es el mismo que da la billetera original.

si lo usas de forma local, y offline como un paranoico, estás a salvo.


----------



## knoche (21 Nov 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Yo las iota las sigo teniendo en bitfinex, no son muchas y de momento no tengo pensado sacarlas
> 
> Por otro lado he hecho una retirada de bitfinex de ripple a otro exchange y me ha tardado 2 minutos... rapidísimo y sin problemas




Comentar que finalmente saque los Iotas de bitfinex a través de BTC, pagando la comisión, una estafa, pero con tantos rumores y gente desesperada en reddit me siento aliviado.


----------



## kaopower (21 Nov 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Comentar que finalmente saque los Iotas de bitfinex a través de BTC, pagando la comisión, una estafa, pero con tantos rumores y gente desesperada en reddit me siento aliviado.



yo hice lo mismo y estoy esperando a que se realice 
en mi caso cambia ETH


----------



## orbeo (21 Nov 2017)

En unas horas se van levantando los Chinos vamoooooos


----------



## VictorW (21 Nov 2017)

Joder, que mal rollo Bitfinex.
Que no me jodan que tengo 5000 Iotas. 
JDNEC, como guía espiritual de este foro... Como lo ves? Sigues confiando en Bitfinex??


----------



## itaka (21 Nov 2017)

Que os pasa con bitfinex??? No se, a mi me parece muy improbable 
que pete bifbinex. Aunque lo suyo, sería sin duda que trezor o ledger incorporen el monedero para iota. Es que tela, ledger soporta a monedas que no las conocen nadie.


----------



## VictorW (21 Nov 2017)

La semana pasada compré por Amazon el Ledger S. De verdad, no se a que espera Iota a mejorar wallet y dar servicio a los inversores que no compran por inseguridad.


----------



## itaka (21 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> La semana pasada compré por Amazon el Ledger S. De verdad, no se a que espera Iota a mejorar wallet y dar servicio a los inversores que no compran por inseguridad.



Es que es básico, daría mucha seguridad y confianza a los usuarios.


----------



## fjsanchezgil (21 Nov 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Es que es básico, daría mucha seguridad y confianza a los usuarios.



Pues ya han dicho mas de una vez que el wallet no es prioridad para ellos. Tocate los cojones. Yo tengo bastantes iotas atrapados en una version antigua de tangle que ya no existe, y reclamandolos desde agosto del 2016. Y ahi sigo.

Y luego compre otra vez, pero decidi (en contra de mi politica habitual) "subcontratar" la custodia de los mismos a bitfinex para evitarme rollos tecnicos como los que he sufrido con el puto wallet.
Y ahora empiezan las dudas y sospechas con bitfinex. 

A tomar por saco. Los he vendido todos y me espero a ver que pasa con el bitfinex, los wallet de los cojones y la velocidad de la red.

Si veo que el wallet lo mejoran y funciona medio bien, me vuelvo a subir al carro, aunque sea mucho mas caro, pero es que asi como esta ahora el tema es demasiado para mis nervios.

Como pete bitfinex con los iotas de todo el mundo dentro ya veras que risas...

Enviado desde mi LG-H810 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (22 Nov 2017)

Yo ayer estuve haciendo pruebas con el wallet, lo instale y parecia que funcionaba bien, mande 3 miotas, unos 3 dolares de bitfinex para probar.

Al reiniciar el wallet sorpresa ya no se abre. Lo volvi a instalar y lo mismo. 

Si este fin de semana no logro hacerlo funcionar vendo todo lo que tengo en bitfinex y a tomar por culo.

Puedo entender que la tecnologia esta en pañales y bla bla bla, pero lo que no voy a hacer es dejar en bitfinex todo y que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Joder, que mal rollo Bitfinex.
> Que no me jodan que tengo 5000 Iotas.
> JDNEC, como guía espiritual de este foro... Como lo ves? Sigues confiando en Bitfinex??



Yo lo tengo todo en Bitfinex y no estoy preocupado en absoluto. 

Bitfinex ya fue hackeado en el pasado y robaron $72 millones del exchange, acabaron devolviendo todos esos fondos a sus clientes.

El volumen de bitfinex de ayer fue de 935.334.703$ Bitfinex trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap
Estimo que las comisiones de media (sumando maker y taker fees por cada operación), es entorno al 0.25%.
0.25% de 935$ millones = 2.3$ millones de beneficios en un solo día.
¿Qué necesidad tiene un exchange que genera +800$ millones al año tan solo en comisiones meterse en la supuesta trama de tethers e inflar precios?
Y aunque lo de Tethers fuese cierto y Bitfinex estuviera metido en el embrollo inflando precios, esos 800$ millones son fondos más que suficientes para cubrir la emisión de tethers, lo cual la subida de precios pese a estar manipulada, es totalmente legítima y válida, es como si un institucional (en este caso con información privilegiada) se metiera a invertir en criptos y obviamente con ese volumen de dinero, se puede mover el precio. 

Para mi todo esto del tema de los tethers me parece una campaña de FUD contra Bitfinex por parte de otros exchanges para atraer clientes de Bitfinex a ellos.

Aquí tienes un hilo en reddit (es largo de cojones) que deberías leer si te preocupa Bitfinex:

The truth about Bitfinex and Tether...


----------



## arrapamark (22 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo lo tengo todo en Bitfinex y no estoy preocupado en absoluto.
> 
> Bitfinex ya fue hackeado en el pasado y robaron $72 millones del exchange, acabaron devolviendo todos esos fondos a sus clientes.
> 
> ...



viendo lo visto en la wallet, y por lo que comentas , paso de moverlo se queda en bitfinex ... espero que no me arrepienta.


----------



## workforfood (22 Nov 2017)

Pero funciona o no el envío de iotas desde bitfinex. Porque ayer se decia que más o menos estaba bloqueado.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (22 Nov 2017)

gorrinoforfood dijo:


> Pero funciona o no el envío de iotas desde bitfinex. Porque ayer se decia que más o menos estaba bloqueado.



Le funciona a todo el mundo menos a ti. Qué putada, ¿eh? Se ve que esto no es para ti.


----------



## vpsn (22 Nov 2017)

Profesor Falken dijo:


> Le funciona a todo el mundo menos a ti. Qué putada, ¿eh? Se ve que esto no es para ti.



No se si funciona o no, pero yo ayer hice una transfe pequenya para probar. Despues de 16 horas aun no ha salido. Parece que las transfes en bitfinex de IOTA estan bloqueadas. Eso, o que tardan mas de 16 horas.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> No se si funciona o no, pero yo ayer hice una transfe pequenya para probar. Despues de 16 horas aun no ha salido. Parece que las transfes en bitfinex de IOTA estan bloqueadas. Eso, o que tardan mas de 16 horas.



Tardan más, pero salen. Por cierto, me parece que ya se puede operar en okex, por si no os convence bitfinex.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

Ya ha recuperado el nivel 0.95, creo que hoy es el día que pilla al dólar, el efecto exchange chino se va a notar.


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> No se si funciona o no, pero yo ayer hice una transfe pequenya para probar. Despues de 16 horas aun no ha salido. Parece que las transfes en bitfinex de IOTA estan bloqueadas. Eso, o que tardan mas de 16 horas.



Has confirmado el correo que te envían?


----------



## arrapamark (22 Nov 2017)

youtube.com/watch?v=KLlZjqqkPPg

"Presentación live de peaq.io, vaya pintaza tiene este proyecto… Para hacer tokens tipo ERC20 pero sobre IOTA…" puesto en foro bit , ¿alguién sabe de que va esto?.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 10:56 ----------

Presentación live de peaq.io23, vaya pintaza tiene este proyecto… Para hacer tokens tipo ERC20 pero sobre IOTA…

Puesto en foros bit, ¿sabeis de que va esto?.


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

Por cierto, para el que le interese Bitfinex ya acepta euros


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (22 Nov 2017)

Anoche probé a mover 50 iotas al monedero ese chusquero, esta mañana a las 8 aun no habían llegado, vengo ahora de hacer unas gestiones y ya me aparecen.

Desde Bitfinex.

Voy a probar la operación inversa..

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 11:41 ----------

Por cierto, el meetup de Iota empieza de 7 a 10 hora de Hong kong, en 20 minutos aproximadamente( son alli las 18:41), hasta después de comer no estará habilitado en Okex( acabo de entrar a comprobarlo)


----------



## p_pin (22 Nov 2017)

Yo reitero que hice una prueba en bitfinex, pase unos pocos btc simbólicos a Ripple, y de ahí los mandé a otro exchange, en 2 minutos ya estaba la transferencia hecha

Los corralitos ya se han convertido en el "miedo a"... y para eso están los rumores... si un día de verdad hay un corralito, no se podrán sacar los fondos. Por eso en los exchanges lo mínimo y necesario.
En el caso de iota es que la wallet, por lo que os leo, tampoco es fiable... así que yo de momento mantengo las iota en el exchange (que tampoco son muchas)


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

Los chinos cudeiros están vendiendo Iotas en vez de comprar o k ase


----------



## pepeluilli (22 Nov 2017)

Ayer mandé desde el wallet 5 miotas hacia bitfinex y ahí están en pending desde las 13:30

Después hice un rebroadcast y nada, ahí sigue la transación en pending.

No sé, la verdad es que el sistema del wallet es muy cutre


----------



## workforfood (22 Nov 2017)

Lo que no sé es porque en este foro la única moneda que tiene un post abierto es la de IOTA cuando no hay ninguna de otra criptomoneda y todas están en el post general de Especulación con alcoins y en ese post en realidad *se habla de unas pocas* de las más de 1000 listadas, cuando aquí hay gente que lo que ha metido en IOTA metiendo en Bitcoin Cash o Dash ahora mismo habría aumentado varias veces su dinero.

En IOTA actualmente no funciona nada, ni el tangle ni el monedero y ya están saliendo copias de IOTA que por ahora no son conocidas por otras empresas es decir porque ese interés tan grande por una cripto cuando hay decenas con las que especular y sacar dinerito fresco de un día para otro.


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

Presentación del Iota en OKex en directo

OKEX - Inicio | Facebook


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (22 Nov 2017)

gorrinoforfood dijo:


> Lo que no sé es porque en este foro la única moneda que tiene un post abierto es la de IOTA cuando no hay ninguna de otra criptomoneda y todas están en el post general de Especulación con alcoins y en ese post en realidad *se habla de unas pocas* de las más de 1000 listadas, cuando aquí hay gente que lo que ha metido en IOTA metiendo en Bitcoin Cash o Dash ahora mismo habría aumentado varias veces su dinero.
> 
> En IOTA actualmente no funciona nada, ni el tangle ni el monedero y ya están saliendo copias de IOTA que por ahora no son conocidas por otras empresas es decir porque ese interés tan grande por una cripto cuando hay decenas con las que especular y sacar dinerito fresco de un día para otro.



1. ¡Oh no, otros foreros que no soy yo no han abierto más hilos de criptomonedas que a mí me gustan! Maldito estado comunista opresor, no me permite abrir hilos en burbuja para hablar de lo que se pasa por la cabeza. Oh wait.

2. Mándame privado si ves que no puedes aguantar más y hay que llamar a la buaaaaaaambulancia. De nada por el ofrecimiento.

3. ¿Cuánto dinero has dejado de ganar en todo el largo tiempo que llevas de rabieta? Por curiosidad, nada más.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (22 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lo que no sé es porque en este foro la única moneda que tiene un post abierto es la de IOTA cuando no hay ninguna de otra criptomoneda y todas están en el post general de Especulación con alcoins y en ese post en realidad *se habla de unas pocas* de las más de 1000 listadas, cuando aquí hay gente que lo que ha metido en IOTA metiendo en Bitcoin Cash o Dash ahora mismo habría aumentado varias veces su dinero.
> 
> En IOTA actualmente no funciona nada, ni el tangle ni el monedero y ya están saliendo copias de IOTA que por ahora no son conocidas por otras empresas es decir porque ese interés tan grande por una cripto cuando hay decenas con las que especular y sacar dinerito fresco de un día para otro.



Eres un cansino tio, yo no voy a decir que no entre al hilo, pero vamos debes ser masoca para entrar a un hilo de una moneda que detestas. Prueba a abrir tú alguno sobre una moneda de tu interés y vemos que tal va. Si este hilo se mueve es porque la moneda interesa, no hay más.

Ahora en el próximo post vuelve con la cantinela del wallet, el tangle, blao blao blao..., se te empieza a ver el plumero y lo que parece es que te joda que la gente meta su pasta en inversiones que a ti no te gustan. Igual no eres el mas listo de la clase.

Como dice el anarquista, yo igual, lo que he metido lo he doblado de momento, que me puedo quedar a 0, por supuesto, pero de momento...to the moon.


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Presentación del Iota en OKex en directo
> 
> OKEX - Inicio | Facebook




Solo he pillado los últimos segundos. Hoy depósitos, mañana trading ya operativo.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Por cierto, para el que le interese Bitfinex ya acepta euros



Gracias, me interesa. Seguramente sea más barato que coinbase.


----------



## wililon (22 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Gracias, me interesa. Seguramente sea más barato que coinbase.



Y especialmente, entiendo que se puede ir directo de euros a iota sin pasar por otras y gastar menos en comisiones.

Enviado desde mi m3 note mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2017)

Hummm, esta cabezeando mucho...esperemos corrección...

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 15:00 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo lo que sé es que desde que he metido he doblado, cosa que no ha hecho dash, y por otro lado quien hubiese seguido tus recomendaciones de hace 6 meses o 1 año habría palmado pasta al quedarse quieto en una esquina...
> 
> Respecto al IOTA, al margen de que funcione o no funcione, el proyecto cuenta con las personas más "capaces" para hacerlo viable... Otra cosa es que al final no encuentren una solución, pero si no la encuentran estos, otros menos la van a encontrar, al menos a corto plazo.
> 
> El papel especulativo IOTA lo está cumpliendo, en este sentido a quien ha abierto el hilo nada se le puede reprochar.



O que su proyecto sea saboteado sanamente por los competidores...:

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 15:02 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Por cierto, para el que le interese Bitfinex ya acepta euros



Interesante...¿ algún enlace o lo has probado directamente ?...8:


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hummm, esta cabezeando mucho...esperemos corrección...
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 15:00 ----------
> 
> ...



No he probado, pero si vas a la parte de depósitos aparece listado junto a USD, btc, etc


----------



## Luztu (22 Nov 2017)

Y al contrario? es decir, pasar de IOTAS (u otra cripto) a € al banco directamente se puede?

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

Acabo de retirar Iotas de bitfinex al monedero. Había un fudster que hablaba de corralitos. Con estas cosas se os ve a alguno el plumero, ya lo han dicho, pero lo reitero. 

Si tenéis una altcoin que os guste más abrir un hilo si queréis, pero no echéis mierda gratuitamente con infundios.


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Y al contrario? es decir, pasar de IOTAS (u otra cripto) a € al banco directamente se puede?
> 
> Un saludo



Iotas al banco directamente?


----------



## Luztu (22 Nov 2017)

Me refiero a pasar IOTAS a € y desde ahí a una cuenta bancaria.

Salud


----------



## arrapamark (22 Nov 2017)

“Blockchain is outdated” – Norbert Gehrke – Medium


----------



## VictorW (22 Nov 2017)

Sabéis cuando empiezan las compras de Iotas en okex??
Me esperaba un ATH hoy...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2017)

Generador automatico de claves...

seedgen


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> Sabéis cuando empiezan las compras de Iotas en okex??
> Me esperaba un ATH hoy...



Es mañana cuando se puede empezar a comprar... Yo pensé lo mismo, que hoy tocaba ATH , tocará esperar un poco más.

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 16:52 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Generador automatico de claves...
> 
> seedgen



Yo las claves las genero en word, tiene una opción que cuenta el número de caracteres que llevas, si generáis semilla en cualquier sitio raro os pueden birlar todo...


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Me refiero a pasar IOTAS a € y desde ahí a una cuenta bancaria.
> 
> Salud



Igual que mandas euros de tu banco al exchange lo haces a la inversa, del exchange a tu banco

---------- Post added 22-nov-2017 at 16:54 ----------




VictorW dijo:


> Sabéis cuando empiezan las compras de Iotas en okex??
> Me esperaba un ATH hoy...



Hoy depósitos, mañana trading


----------



## knoche (22 Nov 2017)

Parece que van mejorando o al menos están jugando con el tema de las transacciones por segundo. 

Acá más info 

iota.dance

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table

+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:50:59 | 2499631 | 1602305 | 36.9% | 29.8 | 11.0 | 0 | 00:35:03 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 11.0 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:51:39 | 2499632 | 1602305 | 36.9% | 29.8 | 11.0 | 0 | 00:35:03 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 11.0 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:52:10 | 2499633 | 1602305 | 45.0% | 22.8 | 10.3 | 0 | 00:35:03 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 11.0 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:52:42 | 2499634 | 1602305 | 45.0% | 22.8 | 10.3 | 0 | 00:35:03 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 11.0 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:53:13 | 2499635 | 1602305 | 45.0% | 22.8 | 10.3 | 0 | 00:35:03 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 11.0 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:53:46 | 2499636 | 1602305 | 56.7% | 18.1 | 10.2 | 0 | 00:35:03 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 11.0 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:54:18 | 2499637 | 1602305 | 56.7% | 18.1 | 10.2 | 0 | 00:35:03 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 11.0 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:54:48 | 2505497 | 1610610 | 97.3% | 24.7 | 24.1 | 0 | 00:40:33 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 24.1 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:55:46 | 2505498 | 1610610 | 97.3% | 24.7 | 24.1 | 0 | 00:40:33 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 24.1 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:56:18 | 2505499 | 1610610 | 112.2% | 21.4 | 24.1 | 0 | 00:40:33 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 24.1 |
| Wed, 22 Nov 2017 15:56:50 | 2505500 | 1610610 | 112.2% | 21.4 | 24.1 | 0 | 00:40:33 | 1.1 | 0.7 | 34.5 | 24.1 |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+

bueno están mejorando o los están atacando ::


----------



## VictorW (22 Nov 2017)

Mañana empieza la fiesta entonces.
Además, esta contención de precios de los últimos días... la hace más apetecible para un buen CATAPUMP.
Aunque, si fuera tan obvio, hoy ya debería haber subido bastante. 
Bueno, mañana lo veremos... 
Gracias


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es mañana cuando se puede empezar a comprar... Yo pensé lo mismo, que hoy tocaba ATH , tocará esperar un poco más.



Dijeron al principio que sería el día 20, luego que era hoy y que había un anuncio importante, y también dijeron que el día 21 (ayer) también comunicarían algo importante, pero no ha ocurrido ni lo uno ni lo otro, y ahora resulta que el trading comienza mañana... pero ya no sé que pensar. ::

De todas formas veo una potencial corrección hasta los $0.75 que podría tardar 2 ó 3 días en tocar, viendo que están posponiendo una otra y otra vez los anuncios y la salida a los exchanges, me da que estos son capaces de retrasarlo unos días. :rolleye:

Además hay mucho hype por lo del exchange, antes me metí en el facebook sobre el meetup de hoy en Hong Kong, y había un montón de comentarios de gente preguntando cuando iba a salir en OKEX... y el retraso por parte de IOTA puede llegar a generar dudas, lo que podría acabar en corrección hasta los $0.75.

Aunque igual dan sorpresa sin previo aviso y se dispara, por tanto es mucho mejor hacer HODL, y si cae a 0.75$, comprar más.


----------



## arras2 (22 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Dijeron al principio que sería el día 20, luego que era hoy y que había un anuncio importante, y también dijeron que el día 21 (ayer) también comunicarían algo importante, pero no ha ocurrido ni lo uno ni lo otro, y ahora resulta que el trading comienza mañana... pero ya no sé que pensar. ::
> 
> De todas formas veo una potencial corrección hasta los $0.75 que podría tardar 2 ó 3 días en tocar, viendo que están posponiendo una otra y otra vez los anuncios y la salida a los exchanges, me da que estos son capaces de retrasarlo unos días. :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Yo todavía estoy fuera. Estoy esperando, una corrección justo a ese valor, al 0,75 (bueno al 0,0022 en eth aprox) para entrar. De no producirse a lo largo de la tarde, sería buena idea entrar a 0,90 (0.00245 en eth)?

El caso es que todavía tengo los €€€ en Kraken. Aun tengo que comprar eth y pasarlo a bitfinex... No controlo para nada los tempos de lo que puede tardar esto.

La idea es largo plazo, pasarlo a wallet (si funciona) y tirar la llave al cajón.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Dijeron al principio que sería el día 20, luego que era hoy y que había un anuncio importante, y también dijeron que el día 21 (ayer) también comunicarían algo importante, pero no ha ocurrido ni lo uno ni lo otro, y ahora resulta que el trading comienza mañana... pero ya no sé que pensar. ::
> 
> De todas formas veo una potencial corrección hasta los $0.75 que podría tardar 2 ó 3 días en tocar, viendo que están posponiendo una otra y otra vez los anuncios y la salida a los exchanges, me da que estos son capaces de retrasarlo unos días. :rolleye:
> 
> ...



Si no sale mañana si habría corrección, pequeña, eso si. Yo creo que hoy no vamos a tener mucho más movimiento. El mercado está a la espectativa y la gente informada va a holdear fuerte. 

Además, pienso que mañana si que va a empezar okex, ojo con esperar corrección que no llegue y comprar luego a más de un dólar.


----------



## workforfood (22 Nov 2017)

Está caído el tangle mirarlo ahora.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo todavía estoy fuera. Estoy esperando, una corrección justo a ese valor, al 0,75 (bueno al 0,0022 en eth aprox) para entrar. De no producirse a lo largo de la tarde, sería buena idea entrar a 0,90 (0.00245 en eth)?
> 
> El caso es que todavía tengo los €€€ en Kraken. Aun tengo que comprar eth y pasarlo a bitfinex... No controlo para nada los tempos de lo que puede tardar esto.
> 
> La idea es largo plazo, pasarlo a wallet (si funciona) y tirar la llave al cajón.



Yo esperaría a los 0.75$, o comprar ya más caro, es decir, en cuanto salga a okex y suelten info, seguramente compres en un velón de 10% de subida en cuanto eso ocurra, pero al menos tienes la confirmación de que va a seguir subiendo. 

Para mi es muy importante hacer entradas "casi perfectas", ya que las pérdidas las corto muy deprisa y las ganancias las dejo correr, pero lo malo de esta estrategia es que puedo encontrarme entrando y saliendo constantemente, de ahí la importancia para mí de hacer buenas entradas.

Yo estoy dentro desde muy abajo y pese a que sé que probablemente haya una corrección, hago HODL, ya que los beneficios los dejo correr.


----------



## workforfood (22 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo todavía estoy fuera. Estoy esperando, una corrección justo a ese valor, al 0,75 (bueno al 0,0022 en eth aprox) para entrar. De no producirse a lo largo de la tarde, sería buena idea entrar a 0,90 (0.00245 en eth)?
> 
> El caso es que todavía tengo los €€€ en Kraken. Aun tengo que comprar eth y pasarlo a bitfinex... No controlo para nada los tempos de lo que puede tardar esto.
> 
> La idea es largo plazo, pasarlo a wallet (si funciona) y tirar la llave al cajón.



Unos minutos, pensaba entrar hoy pero como está cayendo me espero y todavía me voy a esperar más viendo como va el tangle confirmaciones del 0.5% para tps de 25-26. Se ve que están haciendo experimentos y está completamente verde, lo tocan sobre la marcha.


----------



## arras2 (22 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Unos minutos, pensaba entrar hoy pero como está cayendo me espero.



Por lo mismo estoy esperando yo. Como tengo que comprar eth y su gráfico está en plan bajista, voy a esperar un poco. Como comenta @Jdnec_wow, voy a apurar el tiempo y, si no baja a 0,75, compraré instantes antes de que salga a mercado (o esta noche antes de ir a dormir). La diferencia supone pillar un 10% más de moneda, merece la pena intentar pillar el buen momento, pero tampoco sería la ruina pillar un 10% menos de IOTAS.

Gracias por la información de que en unos minutos (si kraken no falla), se compra eth y se pasa a bitfinex.

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe a que hora española se podrá comprar en dicha casa?


----------



## workforfood (22 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Por lo mismo estoy esperando yo. Como tengo que comprar eth y su gráfico está en plan bajista, voy a esperar un poco. Como comenta @Jdnec_wow, voy a apurar el tiempo y, si no baja a 0,75, compraré instantes antes de que salga a mercado (o esta noche antes de ir a dormir). La diferencia supone pillar un 10% más de moneda, merece la pena intentar pillar el buen momento, pero tampoco sería la ruina pillar un 10% menos de IOTAS.
> 
> Gracias por la información de que en unos minutos (si kraken no falla), se compra eth y se pasa a bitfinex.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿alguien sabe a que hora española se podrá comprar en dicha casa?



No tengas prisa compré hace meses unos IOTAS y no se ha movido nada la cotización más que para abajo hace poco está subiendo una semana pero solo por noticias, esto va para muy largo.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo esperaría a los 0.75$, o comprar ya más caro, es decir, en cuanto salga a okex y suelten info, seguramente compres en un velón de 10% de subida en cuanto eso ocurra, pero al menos tienes la confirmación de que va a seguir subiendo.
> 
> Para mi es muy importante hacer entradas "casi perfectas", ya que las pérdidas las corto muy deprisa y las ganancias las dejo correr, pero lo malo de esta estrategia es que puedo encontrarme entrando y saliendo constantemente, de ahí la importancia para mí de hacer buenas entradas.
> 
> Yo estoy dentro desde muy abajo y pese a que sé que probablemente haya una corrección, hago HODL, ya que los beneficios los dejo correr.



¿Van a soltar algo gordo entonces en la salida en Okex?


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Van a soltar algo gordo entonces en la salida en Okex?



Eso creo, llevan días diciendo que van a soltar algo gordo y las fechas que ponen siempre son antes de la salida en los exchanges chinos y coreanos, pero claro, como aún no ha salido en los exchanges... también han retrasado los anuncios. :rolleye:

Quieren anunciar lo gordo para generar demanda, y que suba el precio/generar liquidez, que es lo que les interesa, tanto a ellos como a los exchanges. 

Y si son listos también tendrán algún market maker por ahí que les diga el timing perfecto con la gráfica para hacerlo. Cuando la mayoría de las estrategias de los distintos tipos de traders/inversores converjan en una misma decisión (comprar), entonces comenzará la fiesta. Y el 0.75$ es un punto que atrae traders/algoritmos pilla-suelos. :rolleye:


----------



## orbeo (22 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo todavía estoy fuera. Estoy esperando, una corrección justo a ese valor, al 0,75 (bueno al 0,0022 en eth aprox) para entrar. De no producirse a lo largo de la tarde, sería buena idea entrar a 0,90 (0.00245 en eth)?
> 
> El caso es que todavía tengo los €€€ en Kraken. Aun tengo que comprar eth y pasarlo a bitfinex... No controlo para nada los tempos de lo que puede tardar esto.
> 
> La idea es largo plazo, pasarlo a wallet (si funciona) y tirar la llave al cajón.



Pues entonces a tan largo plazo te va a dar igual 20 céntimos arriba o abajo. A ver si de madrugada sube y ahí te quedas esperando los 0.75 como el que aún espera los btc a 1000 para entrar.

Pero vamos a mí no me hagas caso.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Eso creo, llevan días diciendo que van a soltar algo gordo y las fechas que ponen siempre son antes de la salida en los exchanges chinos y coreanos, pero claro, como aún no ha salido en los exchanges... también han retrasado los anuncios. :rolleye:
> 
> Quieren anunciar lo gordo para generar demanda, y que suba el precio/generar liquidez, que es lo que les interesa, tanto a ellos como a los exchanges.
> 
> Y si son listos también tendrán algún market maker por ahí que les diga el timing perfecto con la gráfica para hacerlo. Cuando la mayoría de las estrategias de los distintos tipos de traders/inversores converjan en una misma decisión (comprar), entonces comenzará la fiesta. Y el 0.75$ es un punto que atrae traders/algoritmos pilla-suelos. :rolleye:



Joder, me tienen en ascuas, qué anuncien ya que están trabajando con Volkswagen...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (22 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Joder, me tienen en ascuas, qué anuncien ya que están trabajando con Volkswagen...



El timing es muy importante y eso lo saben ellos. 

Si el Bitcoin se desploma un 10% de golpe, ya pueden anunciar que tienen partnerships con Tesla, Alibaba y Apple, que no importará nada, porque IOTA igualmente se hundirá seguramente más. No podrían haber escogido peor momento.

A priori puede parecer que no debería de tener ninguna relación, pero lo cierto es que hay muchos algoritmos que tradean las alts en función de lo que hace el bitcoin, y si el bitcoin se desploma, esos algoritmos venderás sus alts/se pondrán en short, tirando el precio abajo.

Yo realmente espero que el Bitcoin haga moon, porque entonces IOTA hará Júpiter.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Nov 2017)

Si tuvieseis que meter pasta en otra..¿cual podría ser la pareja que pudiese complementar a IOTA?


----------



## psiloman (22 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Si tuvieseis que meter pasta en otra..¿cual podría ser la pareja que pudiese complementar a IOTA?



Si coges un buen punto de entrada, para mí ZEN promete mucho. A largo plazo claro.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Si tuvieseis que meter pasta en otra..¿cual podría ser la pareja que pudiese complementar a IOTA?



Para mi Bitcoin, va a seguir subiendo, es una apuesta que no defrauda. También puedes probar con Dash y Monero, aunque acaban de subir muy fuerte ahora y no sé si es el momento.


----------



## arrapamark (23 Nov 2017)

Será hoy el dia del $ o el de la marmota?


----------



## VictorW (23 Nov 2017)

Buenos días, estoy más enganchado a este foro que al WhatsApp...


----------



## workforfood (23 Nov 2017)

No comentáis nada del famoso to the moon de IOTA pues por lo que parece la salida al exchange coreano le ha afectado muy poco, sigue con tendencia alcista pero con un volumen muy inferior a Monero, mucha propaganda y poco volumen.


----------



## orbeo (23 Nov 2017)

Desde luego creo que Iota es la única que las buenas noticas la hacen bajar en vez de subir


----------



## workforfood (23 Nov 2017)

Sigo los test y he visto que están alternado 1 tps por 25 tps cuando lo suben los ratios de confirmación no llegan ni al 1% como dijo el forero digipl o hay un cambio profundo de todo el planteamiento del tangle o esto se hundirá.


----------



## arras2 (23 Nov 2017)

Yo todavía no he entrado... Entre que ETH ha subido y es mi moneda de cambio y IOT no ha corregido, pues aquí sigo esperando alguna oportunidad de entrar algo mejor... Pinta que me voy a comer una entrada aun peor.


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (23 Nov 2017)

marranoforfood dijo:


> Sigo los test y he visto que están alternado 1 tps por 25 tps cuando lo suben los ratios de confirmación no llegan ni al 1% como dijo el forero digipl o hay un cambio profundo de todo el planteamiento del tangle o esto se hundirá.



1. Es por culpa de los funcionarios.
2. ¿Cuánto dinero has dejado de ganar desde que empezaste al soltar mierda contra IOTA?
3. Moriremos cienes y cienes de veces


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Sigo los test y he visto que están alternado 1 tps por 25 tps cuando lo suben los ratios de confirmación no llegan ni al 1% como dijo el forero digipl o hay un cambio profundo de todo el planteamiento del tangle o esto se hundirá.



IOTA tangle makes ~30 CTPS right now, with high confirmation-rate. 
That's how the future looks, the more transactions, the better!

Pues eso lo he leído en Twitter hace un rato...


----------



## spala (23 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> IOTA tangle makes ~30 CTPS right now, with high confirmation-rate.
> That's how the future looks, the more transactions, the better!
> 
> Pues eso lo he leído en Twitter hace un rato...



cuando sube el numero de tx, sube el numero de confirmaciones,
en esta gráfica queda reflejado

a parte el coordinador limita la escalada actualmente,


----------



## digipl (23 Nov 2017)

El último intento de aumentar las TPS acabó ayer en una nueva estrellada y , otra vez, la red colapsó. El choque contra la realidad está siendo más que duro.







Está muy bien tener fe pero esto no pinta nada bien. Por lo menos tenerlo en cuenta.

Y si comentar la realidad es echar mierda, mal vamos. Esto no es una religión, es un desarrollo técnico. Y el que debe demostrar que sus planteamientos básicos son correctos son sus creadores y devs. Y la forma de hacerlo es que la red funcione o, al menos, de muestras de poder hacerlo algún día, cosa que, hasta el momento, no han logrado.

Y no os fieis de lo que nadie diga. Todos podéis seguir su funcionamiento, que por cierto a vuelto a rearrancar hace pocos minutos, desde su página de análisis.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Nov 2017)

Me acaban de contestar de Bitfinex...efectivamente y tal como me habían comentado en Forobits y algún compañero de aquí, las criptos que se compran se almacenan automáticamente en la Wallet de Exchange de Bitfinex...8:


----------



## workforfood (23 Nov 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Y no os fieis de lo que nadie diga. Todos podéis seguir su funcionamiento, que por cierto a vuelto a rearrancar hace pocos minutos, desde su página de análisis.
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table



Por eso digo si está ahí como funciona el tangle y es completamente ignorado, los anuncios de fichajes de colaboradores y las colaboraciones de empresas no valen nada si el tangle no funciona es vaporware. 

Si Visa mueve 50.000 transacciones por segundo e IOTA mueve una 1 tps con una confirmación del 70% o 16 tps con una confirmación del 12% tardando más de media hora, daros cuenta que esto no funciona. Y para saber si meter dinero o no es fácil mirar si mejora el tangle, va igual de mal que al principio.

---------- Post added 23-nov-2017 at 12:33 ----------

He actualizado y los datos van mejorando 17 tps con un 40% de confirmación.


----------



## djun (23 Nov 2017)

He realizado una transferencia de IOTAS desde Bitfinex a la wallet (última version 1.4.1.2), y lleva procesando mas de 30 horas. ¿Es normal que se retrase tanto en una transferencia?. Supongo que para otras coins como Btc o Dash no tardarán tanto en realizar el envío desde Bitfinex. 

La transferencia esta confirmada desde le correo tal como se me requirió. El Status está en Processing.

Me aparece la opcion de '*Cancelar*' la transferecia en la web de Bitfinex.

¿Que tal os va a vosotros? ¿Cancelo la transferencia o espero a que termine de procesar? ¿Cuanto hay que esperar?


----------



## orbeo (23 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> He realizado una transferencia de IOTAS desde Bitfinex a la wallet (última version 1.4.1.2), y lleva procesando mas de 30 horas. ¿Es normal que se retarse tanto en una transferencia?. Supongo que para otras coins como Btc o Dash no tardarán tanto en realizar el envío desde Bitfinex.
> 
> La transferencia esta confirmada desde le correo tal como se me requirió. El Status está en Processing.
> 
> ...



Cancela y pruebas en otro momento. Yo pase todo lo que tenía en varias transferencias y tardaba cada una 3 o 4 minutos máximo.


----------



## djun (23 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cancela y pruebas en otro momento. Yo pase todo lo que tenía en varias transferencias y tardaba cada una 3 o 4 minutos máximo.



Sí, eso es lo que creo que voy a hacer. Pero la vez anterior también cancelé otra transferencia después de estar esperando creo que unas 9 horas a que se procesara (sin éxito). Ahora no sé si me conviene mas seguir esperando porque ya falta poco, o cancelo el retiro para hacer otra transferencia después.


----------



## mack008 (23 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> He realizado una transferencia de IOTAS desde Bitfinex a la wallet (última version 1.4.1.2), y lleva procesando mas de 30 horas. ¿Es normal que se retrase tanto en una transferencia?. Supongo que para otras coins como Btc o Dash no tardarán tanto en realizar el envío desde Bitfinex.
> 
> La transferencia esta confirmada desde le correo tal como se me requirió. El Status está en Processing.
> 
> ...



Yo despues de estar 3 dias esperando con reiteradas pruebas de cancelación y nuevas ejecuciones, decidí bajarme del barco. Sin duda tiene gran potencial, pero el hecho de no poder realizar una sola transacción colmo mi paciencia. Suerte, tal vez me duba mas adelante.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 1auno (23 Nov 2017)

Yo no cancelaría, pues así vuelves al último lugar de la cola cuando vuelvas a hacerla. Simplemente se ha disparado la cantidad de envíos pendientes de bitfinex. Hace 2 días tenían mas de 3000. En parte por la gente creyéndose el FUD de bitfinexed, y porque el volumen se ha disparado últimamente.
Ayer ya rebajaron la cola bastante.


----------



## arrapamark (23 Nov 2017)

Cayendo... 0,83


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Nov 2017)

Hay que ver como ha subido Ethereum...


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hay que ver como ha subido Ethereum...



Ya le tocaba, llevaba mucho parada.


----------



## djun (23 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Yo no cancelaría, pues así vuelves al último lugar de la cola cuando vuelvas a hacerla. Simplemente se ha disparado la cantidad de envíos pendientes de bitfinex. Hace 2 días tenían mas de 3000. En parte por la gente creyéndose el FUD de bitfinexed, y porque el volumen se ha disparado últimamente.
> Ayer ya rebajaron la cola bastante.



He cancelado otra vez la transferencia después de más de 37 horas esperando y/o procesando. Me pondré a la cola otra vez en otro envio. O quizás espere unos días. ¿Dónde se puede ver el número de envíos pendientes?




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hay que ver como ha subido Ethereum...



Precisamente vendí Eth para comprar IOTAs. Parece que no acerté. Creo que Eth va a subir fuerte y parecía que estaba dormida.


----------



## FoSz2 (23 Nov 2017)

Esto es como cuando hay varias colas de espera, como te muevas a esa que parece que va más rápida, la cagas 

Esto parece una lotería


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Esto es como cuando hay varias colas de espera, como te muevas a esa que parece que va más rápida, la cagas
> 
> Esto parece una lotería



Del top 10 parece que casi todas tarde o temprano dan alegrías. Eso sí, hay que tener cuidado con los pump and dump, Neo pego un subidón a más de 50 y otra vez está a 35. 
De todos modos está claro que lo mejor es Hold en algunas que te gusten, 4 como mucho creo que está bien.


----------



## orbeo (23 Nov 2017)

Iota/euros en Bitfinex

Twitter


----------



## arras2 (24 Nov 2017)

Bueno pues me he subido al tren para mantener. Al final me he subido sobre los 0,77$, sé que no es lo mejor, pero bueno.

Ahora me toca mirar como sacarlo a la wallet, cerrar con llave y a esperar a ver que pasa.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (24 Nov 2017)

Se va el chaval, se va por el barranquillo...........

Edit: Puta de bastos, queria meter ahora que anda por 0,68 y no llega el montante del bitcoin transferido todavia.........

EDIT": Puta de bastos, me estoy perdiendo la recuperacion..........


----------



## arrapamark (24 Nov 2017)

que soporte manejais? donde hariais la entrada?.
Un saludo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (24 Nov 2017)

Yo al final he vuelto a entrar en 0,719, no meto mas, de aqui hasta el infinito y mas alla, putas y barcos esperan en el horizonte.


----------



## itaka (24 Nov 2017)

creó que bajara un poco más, pero vamos ni idea, 
pq yo he comprado más arriba. El creador del hilo, ya comento que habría 
corrección y que él haría hold.


----------



## arras2 (24 Nov 2017)

arrapamark dijo:


> que soporte manejais? donde hariais la entrada?.
> Un saludo.



Yo tenía decidido entrar en el soporte 0,73$ ya que pensaba que no iría mucho más atrás. Como segunda entrada manejaba el 0,64$ aproximadamente. Eso si, yo no tengo mucha idea de análisis gráfico. A ver si aguanta el soporte del 0,64 y genera una figura alcista.

Ayer era tarde, tenía que dormir y, al final entré sin tener paciencia en 0,76$ aproximadamente. Lo hice también por qué ya tenía comprado ETH y estaba en tendencia muy bajista respecto a IOT.

Comprado y lo voy a mantener hasta que, o valga 0, o tenga algo de valor. La teoría del TANGLE me fascina, aunque tiene pinta de que no les va a funcionar. Se han avanzado en el tiempo.

Otra laguna que le veo es... ¿quien va a mantener nodos si no se obtiene ningún tipo de beneficio? En blockhain, la red se mantiene por el premio del minado, pero con esta moneda que no hay premio... ¿que aliciente hay para que se mantengan los nodos? Me da la sensación (o quiero desear) que debe haber muy poquito nodo y por eso no funcionan bien las transacciones.


----------



## josema82 (24 Nov 2017)

¿Os va el withdraw del Kraken?, esta petando todo el rato y no permite sacar nada...


Edit: Ya me ha dejado hacer el Withdraw


----------



## arras2 (24 Nov 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿Os va el withdraw del Kraken?, esta petando todo el rato y no permite sacar nada...



A mi, ayer a las 2 de la mañana me funcionó para sacar ETH. Me costó bastante operar. También es verdad que era la 1a vez, pero me dió múltiples errores, etc... No recomendable para hacer operaciones rápidas.


----------



## arrapamark (24 Nov 2017)

al final entre en 0.73 tb a ver que pasa...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota/euros en Bitfinex
> 
> Twitter



Pero ¿ se pueden hacer transferencias gratis SEPA ?....creo que no, al estar emplazados en USA...en cambio con Kraken al estar en Alemania, transfers gratis....8:

---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 11:17 ----------

Mis preferidas siempre han sido IOTA y Ethereum...de ambas tengo...más de las primeras...en total tengo invertidos 500 €...ahí se quedan para rato...no voy a salir de pobre si los pierdo...


----------



## arrapamark (24 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pero ¿ se pueden hacer transferencias gratis SEPA ?....creo que no, al estar emplazados en USA...en cambio con Kraken al estar en Alemania, transfers gratis....8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 11:17 ----------
> 
> Mis preferidas siempre han sido IOTA y Ethereum...de ambas tengo...más de las primeras...en total tengo invertidos 500 €...ahí se quedan para rato...no voy a salir de pobre si los pierdo...



Estoy como tú más o menos , en mi caso con solo iota, (unas 800 ) si llega a cero bueno que se le va hacer pero y si sube a un x10,x20 ... como otras, la triunfada es gorda... y creo que muchos de los que estamos aqui pensamos en eso mas que si el proyecto está o no muy verde o si no chuta no se el que..., estamos mas por un si "fuera" que por lo que "es" actualmente.


----------



## davitin (24 Nov 2017)

Iota a 75 centavos.

Yo todavia no he comprado, creo que volvera a bajar (no solo iota, si no todas).

En cuanto baje algo mas me meto, esta moneda se pone en 1 dolar facilmente.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Nov 2017)

Monero también la tenía en el punto de mira, pero me tiro atrás eso que dicen que suele ser usada por la delincuencia internacional para blanquear y tal...:


----------



## FoSz2 (24 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Pero ¿ se pueden hacer transferencias gratis SEPA ?....creo que no, al estar emplazados en USA...en cambio con Kraken al estar en Alemania, transfers gratis....8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-nov-2017 at 11:17 ----------
> 
> Mis preferidas siempre han sido IOTA y Ethereum...de ambas tengo...más de las primeras...en total tengo invertidos 500 €...ahí se quedan para rato...no voy a salir de pobre si los pierdo...



Kraken es norteamericana.

¿Se puede tener una cuenta en EUR en los EE.UU.?
Entiendo que si operan en EUR, tendrán una cuenta en zona Euro para transferencias. Vamos creo que es lo lógico.


----------



## orbeo (24 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Kraken es norteamericana.
> 
> ¿Se puede tener una cuenta en EUR en los EE.UU.?
> Entiendo que si operan en EUR, tendrán una cuenta en zona Euro para transferencias. Vamos creo que es lo lógico.



Los bancos pueden tener cuentas en diferentes divisas, pero cuanto transfieres euros a Kraken, lo haces a su sociedad alemana, su banco es el Fidor Bank AG.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Monero también la tenía en el punto de mira, pero me tiro atrás eso que dicen que suele ser usada por la delincuencia internacional para blanquear y tal...:



Mas motivo para invertir, tiene una base de clientes sólida xD

Por cierto, los retiros eternos de iota de bitfinex están en proceso de arreglarse, al menos eso han dicho desde el exchange, era culpa de ellos y ya están trabajando o eso dicen, en poner una solución.


----------



## arras2 (24 Nov 2017)

Cuando haces la transferencia a Kraken, la dirección física que dan es de Londres...


----------



## orbeo (24 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Cuando haces la transferencia a Kraken, la dirección física que dan es de Londres...



De su web:

Kraken holds a bank account with Fidor Bank AG in Germany that is used to process most of the exchange's EUR transactions.


----------



## arras2 (24 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> De su web:
> 
> Kraken holds a bank account with Fidor Bank AG in Germany that is used to process most of the exchange's EUR transactions.



Si, el banco con el que operan es alemán, pero la dirección de ellos es de Londres. O por lo menos la dirección que te dan para hacer la transferencia.

La empresa es americana por lo que parece.


----------



## orbeo (24 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Si, el banco con el que operan es alemán, pero la dirección de ellos es de Londres. O por lo menos la dirección que te dan para hacer la transferencia.



Cierto disculpa, lo acabo de mirar bien y es como dices.


----------



## VictorW (24 Nov 2017)

Buenos días, buen movimiento técnico el de esta noche.
Se han relajado indicadores y ha entrado en sobreventa, aunque debería recuperar pronto los 0.79-0.81 para no ensuciar la figura y pumpear o, volver a los 0.75 y consolidar.


----------



## itaka (24 Nov 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo al final he vuelto a entrar en 0,719, no meto mas, de aqui hasta el infinito y mas alla, putas y barcos esperan en el horizonte.





VictorW dijo:


> Buenos días, buen movimiento técnico el de esta noche.
> Se han relajado indicadores y ha entrado en sobreventa, aunque debería recuperar pronto los 0.79-0.81 para no ensuciar la figura y pumpear o, volver a los 0.75 y consolidar.



es el black friday de las iotas, rebajas. 

vamos enserio, no pinta bien, ahora supongo que rebotará algo, pero no creo que pumpee de aquí a navidad. Ojala, que mantengo posiciones, pero no lo veo.


----------



## arras2 (24 Nov 2017)

itaka dijo:


> es el black friday de las iotas, rebajas.
> 
> vamos enserio, no pinta bien, ahora supongo que rebotará algo, pero no creo que pumpee de aquí a navidad. Ojala, que mantengo posiciones, pero no lo veo.



mientras aguante el 0,63$, tampoco pinta tan tan mal, pero a corto plazo no creo que dé alegrías.


----------



## Antonius Block (24 Nov 2017)

Por cómo se comporta Iota parece una criptomoneda que replica los movimientos de bitcoin x3, tanto en una dirección como hacia la otra.

Promete mucho con el tangle y es lo que le dio un valor estratosférico en su fase de ICO, pero otras criptomoneas basadas en Proof of Stake le podrían comer el trozo de pastel, con Ethereum a la cabeza y la reforma que están tramando.

Justo cuando parecía que despegaba va y baja de nuevo. Junto con BCH es de lo más volátil en el top10.


----------



## CuentaEspejo (24 Nov 2017)

to the moon prefiero ir en cohete que así


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Nov 2017)

Parece que una billetera digna se acerca... 

https://twitter.com/DavidSonstebo/status/934130614290313217


----------



## easyridergs (24 Nov 2017)

Si con los problemas técnicos que tienen esta aguantando el tipo, no me quiero imaginar que será cuando los solucionen, no será to the moon, será to pluton ¡¡¡¡


----------



## arrapamark (24 Nov 2017)

•

First Canadian Exchange listing IOTA in 2 weeks - Einstein Exchange Confirmed.


----------



## kaopower (24 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si con los problemas técnicos que tienen esta aguantando el tipo, no me quiero imaginar que será cuando los solucionen, no será to the moon, será to pluton ¡¡¡¡



Sigo conservando mi escepticismo aunque el grueso de mi cartera está con esta alt...


----------



## easyridergs (25 Nov 2017)

Bueno, acabo de pasar miotas del wallet personal a bitfinex y perfecto, en 10 min listo. Eso sí revinculanto, y retransmitiendo varias veces.


----------



## Periplo (25 Nov 2017)

Aquí uno esperando q caiga...para adquirir un buen puñaico...para mi saca...
Miotas to the Moon..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (25 Nov 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Aquí uno esperando q caiga...para adquirir un buen puñaico...para mi saca...
> Miotas to the Moon..
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



¿En qué valor quieres entrar?


----------



## Periplo (25 Nov 2017)

Ninguno concreto,me fijare en el grafico y cuando me parezca suficiente el escalon,comprare...el grafico me tienen que entrar por los ojos...


----------



## FoSz2 (25 Nov 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Ninguno concreto,me fijare en el grafico y cuando me parezca suficiente el escalon,comprare...el grafico me tienen que entrar por los ojos...



Cuando el RSI baje de 30-35, es lo que uso yo.


----------



## HimbersohPremium (25 Nov 2017)

Sigo sin saber cual es el valor de esta moneda... Porque yo, usuario standard voy a meterme en una moneda que no se puede minar y no puedo obtener ningun beneficio participando en la red?

A parte de que es el futuro y blabla, iot, blabla, tangle potente blabla?


----------



## racional (25 Nov 2017)

Hay un grupo en telegram diciendo que IOTA tiene una serie de problemas que nunca solucionaran, y que es tecnologia obosoleta.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> Hay un grupo en telegram diciendo que IOTA tiene una serie de problemas que nunca solucionaran, y que es tecnologia obosoleta.



Creo que mi cuñaoh está en ese grupo, sabe más que los hinjenieros de Bosh y Fujitsu, me lo ha dicho la vecina del quinto.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Nov 2017)

racional dijo:


> Hay un grupo en telegram diciendo que IOTA tiene una serie de problemas que nunca solucionaran, y que es tecnologia obosoleta.



Lo que está obsoleto es el blockchain.


----------



## VictorW (26 Nov 2017)

Bueno, arrancamos las primera de las últimas 5 semanas del 2017.
A ver si arranca la batería de noticias y acabamos el año por debajo TOP 7.
Disfrutad del domingo


----------



## spala (26 Nov 2017)

HimbersohPremium dijo:


> Sigo sin saber cual es el valor de esta moneda... Porque yo, usuario standard voy a meterme en una moneda que no se puede minar y no puedo obtener ningun beneficio participando en la red?
> 
> A parte de que es el futuro y blabla, iot, blabla, tangle potente blabla?



ponte en bitcoin q la puedes minar pues,

mmm, la puedes minar? seguro? no se yo... con 80 millones de petaflops que tiene la red, no vas a minar una puta mierda me da a mi,
vas a tener que comprar bitcoins, te sale mas barato que minarlo.

por no hablar de que el 0.1% de la electricidad mundial se la está llevando bitcoin actualmente, de locos.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Nov 2017)

Para quien le interese ya se puede comprar en coinfalcon.con por euros. Pronto estará también por euros en bitfinex. 

Por lo que veo cada día salen más exchanges, si alguien compra en coinfalcon que nos cuente la experiencia.


----------



## itaka (26 Nov 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que está obsoleto es el blockchain.



a ver, yo no soy muy optimista, pero ya deben de empezar a dar noticias que se desinfla. 

no me extrañaría que bajara a 0.65 dolares,


----------



## easyridergs (26 Nov 2017)

itaka dijo:


> a ver, yo no soy muy optimista, pero ya deben de empezar a dar noticias que se desinfla.
> 
> no me extrañaría que bajara a 0.65 dolares,



Joder, no hay que ser ansias, es un proyecto a largo plazo. De momento aguanta bien y eso que problemas no les faltan, y creo que aguanta bien porque el proyecto es prometedor, sino ya no valdría nada.

Yo para pelotazo rápido voy a probar con Bankera, a ver si suena la flauta.


----------



## workforfood (26 Nov 2017)

itaka dijo:


> a ver, yo no soy muy optimista, pero ya deben de empezar a dar noticias que se desinfla.
> 
> no me extrañaría que bajara a 0.65 dolares,



Por qué 0.65 el tangle funciona igual de mal que cuando salió la ICO y ahí no si sé vendieron a 0.02 céntimos de dólar el miota o mucho menos. Si el tangle el año que viene sigue igual irá a ese valor, lo de fujitsu y bosch parece que no ha afectado en nada a la tecnología, en humo también poco, poca gente se lo ha tragado.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Por qué 0.65 el tangle funciona igual de mal que cuando salió la ICO y ahí no si sé vendieron a 0.02 céntimos de dólar el miota o mucho menos. Si el tangle el año que viene sigue igual irá a ese valor, lo de fujitsu y bosch parece que no ha afectado en nada a la tecnología, en humo también poco, poca gente se lo ha tragado.



Análisis extremadamente simplista, que funcione el tangle hoy, mañana o pasado es solo parte de la ecuación, tan importante es ver que movimientos hacen y quien se une para hacer que el tangle sea una realidad.


----------



## spala (26 Nov 2017)

la velocidad del tangle está limitada por el coordinador actualmente,

se crees en proyecto, invierte barato, corre riesgo, maximiza beneficios

si no crees, pues no inviertas, invierte en cosas que están altas, como bitcoin, que cada vez me da más asco.


----------



## Gian Gastone (26 Nov 2017)

yo voy a entrar en su wallet a una semilla que tiene saldo y no se conecta, solo me deja entrar si el saldo de la cuenta es 0.


----------



## tigrecito (26 Nov 2017)

Con el CEO de Fujitsu Europa, de hace un rato..






Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Abner (27 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Hola workforfood!
> 
> Compra algo anda. que van a poner nodos a punta pala y se te va quedar cara de monguer cuando veas los tps de iota.
> 
> ...



Visa admite 50.000 tps
Alibaba permite picos de 250000 tps

Ni de coña un sistema de consenso descentralizado donde todos deben conocer lo mismo va a llegar jamás a ese tipo de rendimiento

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

IOTA sale mañana a cotizar en el segundo exchange coreano: COINONE.

Leading Korean Exchange Coinone @coinone_info is listing IOTA tomorrow!


Es el 8º exchange por volumen en el mundo, y tan solo cotizan 8 criptos ahí (incluyendo IOTA mañana).

Nunca han comunicado nada al respecto (ni COINONE ni IOTA) salvo que hace unos meses hubo una presentación de IOTA en el exchange. Van y lo anuncian un día antes. :rolleye:

Mañana también coincide con un importante "blog post" por parte de Sonstebo (esperemos que esta vez cumpla y suelte algo grande). 

Así que esta es de las últimas oportunidades que vamos a ver a IOTA por debajo de 1$. 

To the moon!


----------



## veraburbu (27 Nov 2017)

Hola.
Estoy leyendo mucho sobre criptomonedas y ya "casi" me entero de algo e icluso me atrevería a invertir siguiendo las instrucciones al efecto que figuran en otro hilo (en IOTA).
Preguntas de muy novato:
¿Es buen momento o debiera esperar a que alcace un valor determinado? ¿Cuál?

¿Merece la pena empezar a aprender invirtiendo 600 euros, o es una cantidad que, incluso si tuviera ganancias, no compensaría el tiempo gastado?
Hablo de mantenerlo a largo plazo. 

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Abner (27 Nov 2017)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hola.
> Estoy leyendo mucho sobre criptomonedas y ya "casi" me entero de algo e icluso me atrevería a invertir siguiendo las instrucciones al efecto que figuran en otro hilo (en IOTA).
> Preguntas de muy novato:
> ¿Es buen momento o debiera esperar a que alcace un valor determinado? ¿Cuál?
> ...



Mi opinión es que hay que esperar al derrumbamiento de bitcoin. Una vez ahí, habrá que ver si iota escala y quedan ganas de criptos

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

veraburbu dijo:


> Hola.
> Estoy leyendo mucho sobre criptomonedas y ya "casi" me entero de algo e icluso me atrevería a invertir siguiendo las instrucciones al efecto que figuran en otro hilo (en IOTA).
> Preguntas de muy novato:
> ¿Es buen momento o debiera esperar a que alcace un valor determinado? ¿Cuál?
> ...



Acabamos de salir de una corrección con una setup claramente alcista, han salido noticias importantes hoy (lo de COINONE), y se esperan noticiones aún mejores para diciembre. 

No vas a encontrar mejores momentos. :rolleye:

Aprender no vas a hacerlo en dos días, y con 600€ no te vas a forrar, pero puedes hacer una cosa: hacerme caso a mi y triplicar mínimo esos 600€ en menos de un mes comprando IOTA, y en el largo plazo, quien sabe, quizás te de para un ferrari.


----------



## arras2 (27 Nov 2017)

Cuando se estandarice computación cuántica pasarán cosas gordas en las cryptos...


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> con 600€ no te vas a forrar, pero puedes hacer una cosa: hacerme caso a mi y triplicar mínimo esos 600€ en menos de un mes comprando IOTA, y en el largo plazo, quien sabe, quizás te de para un ferrari.



Ponle que un Ferrari cueste con todo 300,000 €, es decir, que más o menos estimas que el tudamún puede que llegue a un circa x500

Oye, no está mal, un pisito en zona premium por seihsientoh lerus... y sin cipotecka...

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 13:33 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Cuando se estandarice computación cuántica pasarán cosas gordas en las cryptos...



Cuando se estandarice... ¿pero se ha inventado ya o todavía están investigando?


----------



## workforfood (27 Nov 2017)

Sigo los test y hasta que no vea una mínima mejora que decir no como VISA que mueve 50.000 transferencias por segundo sino 25 digo demasiado sino al menos 5 tps y que no se hunda entonces meteré más dinero.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Ponle que un Ferrari cueste con todo 300,000 €, es decir, que más o menos estimas que el tudamún puede que llegue a un circa x500
> 
> Oye, no está mal, un pisito en zona premium por seihsientoh lerus... y sin cipotecka...
> 
> ...



Si yo hubiera metido 600€, me olvidaría directamente de la inversión, y al cabo de unos años miro y al igual me encuentro que son 300.000€. 

Pero como dije, si esto llega a 10$, yo me largo porque lo mío no son 600€. ::

Esto es como el que invirtió 500.000 en bitcoins cuando valía 100$, que sube a 1000$ y se va con sus 5 millones... que con el tiempo subiría hasta 9500$... eso no lo sabía él entonces, pero le da igual, porque son 5 millones los que ha ganado. Y con esto no quiero decir que yo haya metido 500.000$. ::

Pero algunos se conforman con 5millones, otros con 2 millones, otros con medio millón...


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

10$ es perfectamente factible, pasará sin lugar a dudas, date por rico.


----------



## Luztu (27 Nov 2017)

Buenas,

Yo quiero pillar mas IOTAs, puedo mandar directamente desde mi banco a Bitfinex euros? porque la otra vez que compré tuve que pasar a Coinbase, luego comprar ETH, pasar los ETH a Bitfinex y finalmente cambiar ETH por IOTA. Sería por ahorrarme todo ese rollo.

Un saludo,


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (27 Nov 2017)

guarroforfood dijo:


> Sigo los test y hasta que no vea una mínima mejora que decir no como VISA que mueve 50.000 transferencias por segundo sino 25 digo demasiado sino al menos 5 tps y que no se hunda entonces meteré más dinero.



Tu opinión persona y subjetiva es muy interesante.

PD. No.


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Yo quiero pillar mas IOTAs, puedo mandar directamente desde mi banco a Bitfinex euros? porque la otra vez que compré tuve que pasar a Coinbase, luego comprar ETH, pasar los ETH a Bitfinex y finalmente cambiar ETH por IOTA. Sería por ahorrarme todo ese rollo.
> 
> Un saludo,



si puedes, te piden un millon de datos los de bitfinex
es lo unico malo, xD


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Yo quiero pillar mas IOTAs, puedo mandar directamente desde mi banco a Bitfinex euros? porque la otra vez que compré tuve que pasar a Coinbase, luego comprar ETH, pasar los ETH a Bitfinex y finalmente cambiar ETH por IOTA. Sería por ahorrarme todo ese rollo.
> 
> Un saludo,



Salía ya mismo esa opción en bitfinex, pero creo que aún no está. 

En coinfalcon se puede comprar directamente a euros.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2017)

Ojo, acaba de entrar una ballena y ha comprado una burrada, ha subido ya a 0.94.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 16:17 ----------

Edito, ya salen depósitos en euros en Bitfinex.




Parlakistan dijo:


> Salía ya mismo esa opción en bitfinex, pero creo que aún no está.
> 
> En coinfalcon se puede comprar directamente a euros.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> 10$ es perfectamente factible, pasará sin lugar a dudas, date por rico.



¿Cómo sabes que no soy rico ya?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes que no soy rico ya?



Da lo mismo, no puedes comprar un dinosaurio.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Da lo mismo, no puedes comprar un dinosaurio.



Tienes razón. 

Mi sueño era cabalgar un T.rex.


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Tienes razón.
> 
> Mi sueño era cabalgar un T.rex.



Si puedes, el dinero, que todo lo puede...


----------



## VictorW (27 Nov 2017)

Remaddddddddd


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿Cómo sabes que no soy rico ya?



bueno, si lo eres, ahora lo seras por por 10 xDDD

invertiste en la ICO tu?


----------



## VictorW (27 Nov 2017)

Supongo que querrán reventar el $ mañana. Así, otra noticia que celebrar...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> bueno, si lo eres, ahora lo seras por por 10 xDDD
> 
> invertiste en la ICO tu?



Que va, yo ya saqué al banco la mayor parte de lo que gané en el bitcoin (compré en el 2015 a 200€), y desde entonces opero con lo que me queda dentro haciendo trading principalmente. 

IOTA la compré por primera vez cuando abrí el hilo, luego me salí y luego me volví a meter desde los 0.37$, mi precio medio es 0.40$, si sube a 10$, hago un x25. 

Cuando eso ocurra, me voy del foro, al menos unos años para fundirme la pasta.


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

Por si a alguien de Madrid o cerca le interesa

Twitter


----------



## arras2 (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Que va, yo ya saqué al banco la mayor parte de lo que gané en el bitcoin (compré en el 2015 a 200€), y desde entonces opero con lo que me queda dentro haciendo trading principalmente.
> 
> IOTA la compré por primera vez cuando abrí el hilo, luego me salí y luego me volví a meter desde los 0.37$, mi precio medio es 0.40$, si sube a 10$, hago un x25.
> 
> Cuando eso ocurra, me voy del foro, al menos unos años para fundirme la pasta.



40.000 aurelios a 0,40$? Con eso y 25x te da para ser millonario de $$$ .


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> 40.000 aurelios a 0,40$? Con eso y 25x te da para ser millonario de $$$ .



con un millon puedes vivir de los intereses del banco también xD

aunque voy a decir una cosa,

la industria IOT tiene una expectativa de 15 trillones de dolares

en IOTA han dicho que aspiran a un marketcap del orden del trillón de dolares,

para llegar a 1 trilllón, hay que multiplicar por 10 el marketcap actual de bitcoin,
eso significa IOTA a 360$/MIOTA,

o si lo multiplicamos por 15 para llegar a 15 trillones,
nos vamos a 5400$/miota

parece impensable a dia de hoy no?
esperemos 10 años a ver que pasa.

recordemos que todos los que tienen 2,7 Giotas están en el club del millón ya,
sobre el papel, solo un máximo de 1 millón de personas pueden llegar a tener 2,7 Giotas.
Y hay gente que tiene mucho, mucho más xD

IOTA es en mi opinión el unico proyecto que tiene vistas de reventar el mercado, reventar a eth e incluso poder reventar a bitcoin.
Bitcoin se sostiene en la nada, la pura especulacion.

IOTA no solo solventa muchos problemas de las criptos basadas en blockchain, sino que tiene utilidad real para transmitir datos, y a medida que se imponga su red, el valor del token subirá solo.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> 40.000 aurelios a 0,40$? Con eso y 25x te da para ser millonario de $$$ .



Ser millonario solo es emocionante cuando consigues el primer millón, y más que nada porque le das un subidón al ego ya que ahora eres "millonario". 

Pero entre los ricos, el millonario, es el más pobre de todos. :rolleye:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Nov 2017)

¿ Entonces Bitfinex acepta transfer SEPA en € ?...¿ y de comisiones que tal ?...ienso:


----------



## arras2 (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ser millonario solo es emocionante cuando consigues el primer millón, y más que nada porque le das un subidón al ego ya que ahora eres "millonario".
> 
> Pero entre los ricos, el millonario, es el más pobre de todos. :rolleye:



Donde hay que firmar!!!



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Entonces Bitfinex acepta transfer SEPA en € ?...¿ y de comisiones que tal ?...ienso:



¿Y por qué no hacerlo a través de Kraken? Es igual de rápido y prácticamente a 0 de comisiones ¿no?

Creo que decían que a partir de esta semana se podrían hacer depósitos en euros, pero de comisiones ni idea.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Donde hay que firmar!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Y por qué no hacerlo a través de Kraken? Es igual de rápido y prácticamente a 0 de comisiones ¿no?



Es lo que suelo hacer, pero como el compañero ha comentado esa opción...8:


----------



## arras2 (27 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es lo que suelo hacer, pero como el compañero ha comentado esa opción...8:



A ver si alguien lo hace. Si decido aumentar la posición en la siguiente corrección, quizá lo intente.


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

depositar en bitfinex euros supone que tienes que estar verificado
algo que tardan entre 15 y 20 días
a parte te piden una cantidad de datos desmesurada, tardas más de media hora en rellenar datitos.

kraken va de puta pena, q asco que da, siempre tirando errores. despreciable servicio,
parece que esté desatentido, no se por qué no hacen nada para arreglarlo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> kraken va de puta pena, q asco que da, siempre tirando errores. despreciable servicio,
> parece que esté desatentido, no se por qué no hacen nada para arreglarlo.



Yo solo la utilizo para retirar pasta y de momento a mi en ese sentido me va perfecto.


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo solo la utilizo para retirar pasta y de momento a mi en ese sentido me va perfecto.



cada vez q intenta uno comprar eth, tira errores,
compras mil veces y dice q no

y de repente te procesa todas las ordenes a la vez sin q te enteres,

y para withdraw, mover eth a bitfinex, tb hace el imbécil, hoy mismo dice q está desactivadas temporalmente, pfff siempre dando por culo con alguna historia,


----------



## Periplo (27 Nov 2017)

Kraken...to the Moon







:XX:


----------



## arras2 (27 Nov 2017)

Lo de Kraken es cierto... A mi me fue de puta pena en todos los aspectos,.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Ser millonario solo es emocionante cuando consigues el primer millón, y más que nada porque le das un subidón al ego ya que ahora eres "millonario".
> 
> Pero entre los ricos, el millonario, es el más pobre de todos. :rolleye:



A mi no me importa ser cola de león, me da igual lo que piensen de mi Amancio Ortega, Bill Gates o Bezos...


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿cuál es la hora de menor actividad en kraken? Lo pregunto porque en bitfinex pide documentos a raudales.



Siempre que hay actividad a tope los exchanges hacen el idiota, pero Kraken uno de los que más.

Para los movimientos hay que tener previsión y enviar/retirar cuando el ambiente está en calma chicha


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2017)

¿Y nadie ha probado a comprar Iota en coinfalcon? Allí es directamente en euros, parece un exchange sencillo tipo coinbase.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi no me importa ser cola de león, me da igual lo que piensen de mi Amancio Ortega, Bill Gates o Bezos...



No hablo de ellos, esos son billonarios, juegan en otra liga.

1 millón da para un chalet (de calidad media) en un buen barrio + casa en la playa + coche de 100k como capricho.

Y eso es todo, luego tienes que seguir yendo al curro y seguir remando. :rolleye:

Olvídate de vacaciones en el Caribe, comprar una mansión como Dios manda, o tener muchos hijos y enviarlos todos a un buen colegio...

Eso suponiendo que lo uses sabiamente, y no te lo gastes en barcos y put*s, en cuyo caso se te fundirá en unos pocos años. 

Y si queires vivir de los intereses... no da para tener el estilo de vida de un millonario.

Tu verás como los usas. :rolleye:


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Y nadie ha probado a comprar Iota en coinfalcon? Allí es directamente en euros, parece un exchange sencillo tipo coinbase.



me acabo de registrar en esa mierda,

no se puede enviar euros ahi, solo permiten depositar criptos,

te dejan retirar euros si das tu DNI etc...

en este aspecto kraken es menos tocapelotas, mucho menos, no me mola nada tener q darle mi dni a una web del tres al cuarto, no son un banco.


----------



## kaopower (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No hablo de ellos, esos son billonarios, juegan en otra liga.
> 
> 1 millón da para un chalet (de calidad media) en un buen barrio + casa en la playa + coche de 100k como capricho.
> 
> ...



yo vivo en el Caribe y estoy deseando volver a españa, concretamente a BCN
y mi cartera de altcoins no supera loa 1500euros porque soy estudiante pero he hecho un x2 sin tener ni puta idea de esto solo leyendo.
Una pena no haber hecho el esfuerzo de aprender y haber leido en 2016


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

bitstamp tiene ETH/EUR
y acepta depositos SEPA gratuitos,

lo malo es que también pide ID, pero es mucho mas sencillo que verificarse con bitfinex,

solo pide ID y prueba de residencia tipo recibo de luz o lo que sea,


asi que parece la mejor alternativa decente a la basura de kraken.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Nov 2017)

Al ritmo que va esta noche toca el valor de 1$.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> yo vivo en el Caribe y estoy deseando volver a españa, concretamente a BCN
> y mi cartera de altcoins no supera loa 1500euros porque soy estudiante pero he hecho un x2 sin tener ni puta idea de esto solo leyendo.
> Una pena no haber hecho el esfuerzo de aprender y haber leido en 2016



¿En qué parte del Caribe estás?

Obviamente no es lo mismo vivir en el caribe como estudiante que yendo con pasta. 

Cuando esos 1500 euros sean varios cientos de miles, vuelve y verás.


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿En qué parte del Caribe estás?
> 
> Obviamente no es lo mismo vivir en el caribe como estudiante que yendo con pasta.
> 
> Cuando esos 1500 euros sean varios cientos de miles, vuelve y verás.



Cómo Iota llegue a 100$ al Caribe el que se va soy yo para siempre


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cómo Iota llegue a 100$ al Caribe el que se va soy yo para siempre



Yo solo necesito que sean 10$. 

Allí te espero.


----------



## spala (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo solo necesito que sean 10$.
> 
> Allí te espero.



nos vas a contar cuantos Giotas tienes? XD


----------



## trancos123 (27 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> nos vas a contar cuantos Giotas tienes? XD



Creo que debe tener unas 70.000/80.000 iotas. 
Ha tenido webos y ha hecho un 'all in'. Si le sale bien casi que se puede jubilar.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> nos vas a contar cuantos Giotas tienes? XD



Cuando suba a 10$, te lo digo y te lo demuestro. :rolleye:


----------



## FoSz2 (27 Nov 2017)

Se que hasta ahora ha seguido los movimientos del BTC, pero ¿creeis que IOTA podría ser un inverso del movimiento del BTC?

Estoy pensando en un hipotético tudemún con las buenas noticias en un mes a la vez que el BTC tocando los 10,000 y corrigiendo en condiciones.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Creo que debe tener unas 70.000/80.000 iotas.
> Ha tenido webos y ha hecho un 'all in'. Si le sale bien casi que se puede jubilar.



80.000 iotas no dan ni pa pipas.

1 Miota = 0.98$ = 1 millón de iotas.

Supongo que te refieres a Miotas, en cuyo caso tampoco da para jubilarse, tengo 27 años y espero vivir 200. )


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Yo solo necesito que sean 10$.
> 
> Allí te espero.



Bueno si llega a 50 también me llega jeje


----------



## Jdnec_wow (27 Nov 2017)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Se que hasta ahora ha seguido los movimientos del BTC, pero ¿creeis que IOTA podría ser un inverso del movimiento del BTC?
> 
> Estoy pensando en un hipotético tudemún con las buenas noticias en un mes a la vez que el BTC tocando los 10,000 y corrigiendo en condiciones.




IOTA casi siempre se corrige cuando lo hace el bitcoin, y lo hace más que el bitcoin. Esto no pasa cuando el BTC sube o baja poco, pero normalmente las bajadas pronunciadas, sí que las sigue, tanto IOTA como el resto de las criptos, exceptuando BCH que es inverso en muchas ocasiones.

La única forma de que ocurra lo que dices es que muchos piensen que IOTA pueda ser realmente una amenaza para el Bitcoin, y eso ocurrirá tarde o temprano, pero no creo que sea de aquí a un mes, si eso ocurriese veríamos los 10$ antes de que acabe el año. Algo similar a lo que ocurrió cuando el BCH se disparó en dos días hace unas semanas, que habían muchos que pensaban que el BCH iba a sustituir al BTC. 

IOTA todavía es 8º en capitalización de mercado, cuando supere al BCH (3º posición), podremos plantearnos esa cuestión.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (27 Nov 2017)

Y tenemos bingo, señores, por encima de 1$.


----------



## VictorW (27 Nov 2017)

Ratatattatatattataaaa


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Y tenemos bingo, señores, por encima de 1$.




Bieeeen! A ver lo que tarda en superar sus máximos.

---------- Post added 27-nov-2017 at 22:49 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> 80.000 iotas no dan ni pa pipas.
> 
> 1 Miota = 0.98$ = 1 millón de iotas.
> 
> Supongo que te refieres a Miotas, en cuyo caso tampoco da para jubilarse, tengo 27 años y espero vivir 200. )



A mi me da que tienes un Teraiota, 1000 Giotas, no es difícil si invertiste fuerte en su punto más bajo.


----------



## VictorW (27 Nov 2017)

1.05...a las puertas de ATH. Vamossss joderr


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> No hablo de ellos, esos son billonarios, juegan en otra liga.
> 
> 1 millón da para un chalet (de calidad media) en un buen barrio + casa en la playa + coche de 100k como capricho.
> 
> ...



Yo en ese caso escogería vivir de los intereses, independencia financiera, una buena cartera de fondos y acciones y a vivir sin yates pero bastante bien. 

El caso es que he siempre me dejaría algún gigaiota en la recámara por si las moscas...


----------



## wililon (27 Nov 2017)

¿Que os parece? ¿Os gusta el color?

 Nautor's Swan 65 Ketch


----------



## rebollete (27 Nov 2017)

Si se mantiene un poco mas, sera un tiron definitivo. Aunque pienso que esta cryto, es a largo plazo, por su potencial. Se tiene que hacer muchas cosas antes, pero....


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

wililon dijo:


> ¿Que os parece? ¿Os gusta el color?
> 
> Nautor's Swan 65 Ketch



Yo me conformo con una pequeña Riva


----------



## kaopower (27 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> ¿En qué parte del Caribe estás?
> 
> Obviamente no es lo mismo vivir en el caribe como estudiante que yendo con pasta.
> 
> Cuando esos 1500 euros sean varios cientos de miles, vuelve y verás.



Molaria hacer un x10 de aqui a agosto jajaja

PD: estoy en Costa Rica


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> Molaria hacer un x10 de aqui a agosto jajaja
> 
> PD: estoy en Costa Rica



Que sepas que tu país vecino al sur no tributan las ganancias de fuera del país.


----------



## kaopower (27 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Que sepas que tu país vecino al sur no tributan las ganancias de fuera del país.



espero que me toque hacer algun viaje a panama o
pero a la playa que yo soy muy legal


----------



## orbeo (27 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> espero que me toque hacer algun viaje a panama o
> pero a la playa que yo soy muy legal



Lo puedes hacer legal.

Solo tienes que ir a la Av. Balboa, edificio de la DGI (el azul), 2a planta despacho de tributación internacional.

Ahí a las dos marujas que hay les sueltas algo de pasta, a la abogada que traigan otro poco.

Ya tienes tu certificado de residente fiscal. Con ese papel le das x culo a Montoro.

De nada.


----------



## rebollete (27 Nov 2017)

Van a ser unos dias intensos de aqui a fin de año, por si acaso por que no un poco mas, solo un poquito. A los que pensamos que Iota, es mas que una simple moneda, es una nueva forma de vida, que los hay como yo. Por eso invertí en esta crypto.


----------



## djun (28 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo puedes hacer legal.
> 
> Solo tienes que ir a la Av. Balboa, edificio de la DGI (el azul), 2a planta despacho de tributación internacional.
> 
> ...




¿Puedes ampliar un poco la información?. 

Supongo que en Panamá primero se obtiene la residencia fiscal, después se venden las criptos o las acciones ingresando el efectivo en una cuenta de Panamá, y luego, conservando la residencia fiscal de Panamá, se hace una transferencia desde esta cuenta a otra cuenta que tengas de un banco de España. ¿Es así?

Creí que la residencia fiscal se tarda en conseguir 6 meses.

¿Sabes si en Malta, Andorra, Irlanda u otro país de Europa también se puede estar libre de tributar por las ganancias de capital, obteniendo la residencia fiscal?


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> ¿Puedes ampliar un poco la información?.
> 
> Supongo que en Panamá primero se obtiene la residencia fiscal, después se venden las criptos o las acciones ingresando el efectivo en una cuenta de Panamá, y luego, conservando la residencia fiscal de Panamá, se hace una transferencia desde esta cuenta a otra cuenta que tengas de un banco de España. ¿Es así?
> 
> ...



Mañana me explayo q ya estoy en el sobre


----------



## wililon (28 Nov 2017)

1.10 

Y no me refiero a la hora


----------



## kaopower (28 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo puedes hacer legal.
> 
> Solo tienes que ir a la Av. Balboa, edificio de la DGI (el azul), 2a planta despacho de tributación internacional.
> 
> ...



Aceptaran ETH? 
Eres un crack hago captura de pantalla para el futuro


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

Pues ya ha ha superado su máximo. Veremos que nos depara diciembre, pero pinta todo muy bien.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Nov 2017)

Esto es lo que yo llamo, levantarse EMPALMADO.


Mejor que el poker, aquí todo tiene premio..


Hagan juego.


----------



## VictorW (28 Nov 2017)

En honor a JDNEC, si llega a 10$,propongo vender una parte/ o todo, e irnos de fiesta por Madrid...
Si me forro es gracias a vosotros...


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Nov 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> En honor a JDNEC, si llega a 10$,propongo vender una parte/ o todo, e irnos de fiesta por Madrid...
> Si me forro es gracias a vosotros...



Al bar de chueca donde hay abuelitos dandose el lote, cerca del Yakitori?

:XX:

Una buena comida en Goiko y después a lanzar billetes desde las alturas del circulo del bellas artes.


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

Alguien sabe donde mirar volúmenes, porque según coinmarketcap en OKex Iota mueve poco más que 0.

O no a salido ahí todavía?


----------



## josema82 (28 Nov 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Yo solo la utilizo para retirar pasta y de momento a mi en ese sentido me va perfecto.



Que comisiones tiene kraken al transformar Eth a Euros?


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Nov 2017)

Me levanto a las 6 y veo a 1,18; me meto ahora y está a 1,04....
Lo que se gana en 5 horas, se pierde en 1...


----------



## arras2 (28 Nov 2017)

¿Próxima entrada en el 0,95$? ¿0,90$ demasiado ambicioso? Voy a aumentar posiciones, pero hay que esperar corrección. Es inhumano lo que están subiendo todas las criptos desde hace una semana... Algo está pasando, por qué los volúmenes que se mueven son muy grandes, y no sólo en IOTA, en todas.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Nov 2017)

Alguien que controlara de hardware, estaría bien que recomendara un montaje económico y de bajo consumo para montar un full node.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2017)

Pues no sé, mi nivel medio de entrada está en 0.00013 IOT/BTC. El máximo ha sido 0.00024 y ahora mismo parece que le cuesta subir del 0.00010


----------



## Jdnec_wow (28 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien sabe donde mirar volúmenes, porque según coinmarketcap en OKex Iota mueve poco más que 0.
> 
> O no a salido ahí todavía?



Lo puedes ver aquí:

IOTA Markets

En OKEX no es 0 pero es bastante poco también, eso explicaría porqué cuando salió a cotizar hace unos días apenas hizo efecto en el precio.

COINONE todavía no sale, normalmente tarda unos días en aparecer en coinmarketcap, pero ya ha salido a cotizar y el volumen es significativo y el precio es 1432 wongs coreanos ó 1.32$ al cambio, está cotizando en Corea un 24% más caro : 







El volumen es de 15 millones de iotas (ó 15*1.37=$20 millones de dólares de volumen), ahora mismo estaría en la cuarta posición en la lista esa de coinmarketcap.

No lleva ni un día cotizando en Corea, y ya lo han subido un 43.20% los coreanos en Coinone. ::

Me encanta ese país, sobretodo sus féminas. :baba:

[YOUTUBE]U7mPqycQ0tQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## R2volador (28 Nov 2017)

Hace meses que os vengo leyendo y hace muy poco me he dado de alta porque es de educación presentarse.
R2volador y IOTA to the Moon.
He apostado IOTA gracias a vosotros y con vosotros to the Moon .... ALLIN !!!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Suscribo quiero joder a workforfood un rato



Workforfood ya está jodido por no haber comprado IOTA. )


----------



## R2volador (28 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo puedes hacer legal.
> 
> Solo tienes que ir a la Av. Balboa, edificio de la DGI (el azul), 2a planta despacho de tributación internacional.
> 
> ...



No es exactamente así... Porque Montoro te va a seguir, sabe que vas a estar más de 183 días en España y sin decirte nada te lo reclamará. Puedes tener todos los certificados de residente fiscal de todos los paraísos del mundo... pero la Casa de Montoro te dice que deberás demostrar que has estado 183 días en ese país.

Te lo digo por propia experiencia que yo ya no aporto a la Casa de Montoro ....

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 12:18 ----------




djun dijo:


> ¿Puedes ampliar un poco la información?.
> 
> Supongo que en Panamá primero se obtiene la residencia fiscal, después se venden las criptos o las acciones ingresando el efectivo en una cuenta de Panamá, y luego, conservando la residencia fiscal de Panamá, se hace una transferencia desde esta cuenta a otra cuenta que tengas de un banco de España. ¿Es así?
> 
> ...



Esperaremos a la explicación de ORBEO y si puedo aportar más información lo haré.


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Lo puedes ver aquí:
> 
> IOTA Markets
> 
> ...




Vale gracias, me había confundido con las salidas en los exchanges


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

No sé lo que miráis yo veo los test desde la página oficial y para 1tps no llega ni al 30% de confirmación y con esperas de casi 3 horas.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table

A lo mejor lo miráis en otro sitio las estadísticas del tangle, dejad enlace.

---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 12:56 ----------

Además añado en el table live

TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer, Statistics and Faucet

Está por 0.5 -0.7 TPS mirando ahora


----------



## tigrecito (28 Nov 2017)

Ha publicado algo Sonstebo hoy al final?

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> No es exactamente así... Porque Montoro te va a seguir, sabe que vas a estar más de 183 días en España y sin decirte nada te lo reclamará. Puedes tener todos los certificados de residente fiscal de todos los paraísos del mundo... pero la Casa de Montoro te dice que deberás demostrar que has estado 183 días en ese país.
> 
> Te lo digo por propia experiencia que yo ya no aporto a la Casa de Montoro ....
> 
> ...





Vale sobre el tema. Primero aclarar que no soy experto ni me dedico al asunto, es todo por experiencia propia durante varios años, en mis asuntos particulares y de otras personas a nivel laboral.

Vives en España, eres residente fiscal en España (no confundir la residencia a nivel consulados, trámites, etc... con la residencia fiscal, esto es importante y mucha gente lo confunde, se piensa que con registrarse en el consulado ya está todo), te vas a vivir a un país con baja tributación o 0 sobre ganancias de patrimonio realizadas fuera de dicho país. Por ejemplo Panamá, pero hay MUCHOS otros países, ya se habló en un hilo hace un tiempo. No hay un forero en Singapur??

Vale pillas un avión y te vas a Panamá, llegas. Eres turista. A efectos de hacienda en España, ni saben ni les interesa donde estás, tributas por tus rentas mundiales en España.

Ok, necesito el certificado de residencia fiscal en Panamá. Vale vas a tributación internacional en la DGI (dirección general de ingresos) y se descojonan de ti un poco, a su ritmo pero te dan pasaporte. Eres turista, no estas trabajando ni tienes negocios/empresa en el país, no tienes que declarar nada a la hacienda panameña, no hay certificado, meeec.


Ok que hago pues?

1. "Compras" tu residencia como inversionista, no recuerdo los límites pero googleando sale fácil. Es lo típico que comprando bienes raíces por X cantidad, o suscribiendo un fondo en el país X millones, pues te dan la residencia. Pues como las Golden Visa y esas historias.

A ver, si has triunfado 2 o 3 millones con las cripto, igual te interesa comprar un apartamento allí por 500.000 $ por diversificar hehe, eso ya cada uno, si es por cambiar a fiat 300.000 pues igual no te llega. Eso ya lo mira cada uno.


2. Buscas trabajo. Para pedir el certificado de residencia fiscal, para ser residente fiscal de manera oficial en Panamá, te van a pedir, que recuerde:

Carta de la empresa, que es una chorrada porque la puedes hacer tú mismo con el membrete de la empresa, firmado por la secretaria mismo. Ahí tiene que decir que tú, pepito pulgarcito trabajas en la empresa desde X día y que ganas X $$$$$.

Tienes que justificar la residencia, osea donde vives, necesitas presentar un contrato de alquiler, certificado de hotel, etc... no vale alquilarte un cuarto pagando en B, o en casa de un conocido. Esto es importante.

Facturas a tu nombre de servicios, sirve electricidad, gimnasio, etc... donde vengan tus datos. Es como el proof of residence que piden en UK / Irlanda para todos los trámites.

No recuerdo si algo más así como los billetes de avión o algo así.

Vale orbeo pues voy a buscar trabajo. Meeec, no puedes, eres turista y como turista no puedes desarrollar ninguna actividad económica. Te tienes que sacar los papeles inmigrante style.

Vale pues voy y los tramito. No puedes, por ley lo tiene que hacer un abogado (para quien no lo sepa, un huevo de oficios están blindados a Panameños, igual que la cuota del 10% osea, un extranjero por cada 9 panameños en las empresas). Vale pues busco un abogado, vale pues prepara entre 3.000 y 4.000 $$$ dependiendo de abogado o despacho.

Ok ya tengo abogado. Ok pues ahora te esperas, porque los trámites tardan entre dos meses e infinito. Vale han pasado 3 meses, ya tengo mi permiso de residencia definitiva, ya he tramitado la cédula (DNI) y el permiso de trabajo. Vale ya puedo buscar trabajo.

Ok ya tengo trabajo, vale pues con los requisitos anteriores ya puedes pedir el certificado que va a tardar entre dos o tres meses e infinito.

Vale llevo 8 meses en Panamá tirando de tarjeta de España pagando UN HUEVO de comisiones, frito por el clima over 30 grados todos los días, estoy hasta los cojones. 

Bueno, con tu cédula, ya puedes ir al banco y abrir cuenta bancaria (casi) sin preguntas ni cuestionarios por el lavado de dinero (si sacaste cuenta al llegar, es cuenta de no residente, si crees que te piden cosas para registrarte en un exchange...).

Vale ya tengo cuenta de residente en Panamá en $ o Euros, al gusto. Ya puedes enviar el money del exchange al banco. A partir de aquí, elegir si está en $ cuando lo envío a España según cotización, por ejemplo...

Bueno ha pasado un año y medio, ya sabes bailar salsa, reggaeton, te has tirado tías 15 años más jovenes que tú, se supone, que en España, te acordaste de notificar a tu banco, que cambiase los datos a cuenta de no residente, y recuerda que si tienes cualquier ingreso en España (por ejemplo por un piso alquilado) tienes que hacer declaración de la renta de no residente, trimestral.

Bueno estoy hasta los eggs y quiero volver, bueno pues transferencia internacional y paciencia. Normalmente tarda 4-5 días. Excepcionalmente casi 30 (y no tan excepcionalmente, no sé el motivo).

Ya tienes la pasta en España sin haber tributado nada en Panamá, exacto, 0. Avión con Iberia por 530 € y pa casa.

Clean money y un año de farra de puta madre. 

Ostias Orbeo pero eso es un jaleo de cojones, además yo no quiero trabajar allí, sobre todo con lo jodido que está por la legislación laboral y el hijoeputa del presidente Varela que tiene todo parado.

Bueno, existe otra opción.


3. Hacerse autónomo (allí se le llama hacerse independiente, como el self employed de UK), necesitas un RUC que se saca x internec. Te das de alta en la DGI y ya eres independiente, te puedes dedicar por ejemplo a temas de limpieza o cualquier estupidez que se te ocurra. Por debajo de 50.000 $ (creo recordar la cifra, si es algo diferente sorry) no tienes que declarar nada ni hacer factura fiscal ni nada de nada. Recuerda que tu objetivo es el certificado.

Y bueno ya, creo que así en general es todo.


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

Pues no sé mira esto es de ahora al mismo momento:


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Próxima entrada en el 0,95$? ¿0,90$ demasiado ambicioso? Voy a aumentar posiciones, pero hay que esperar corrección. Es inhumano lo que están subiendo todas las criptos desde hace una semana... Algo está pasando, por qué los volúmenes que se mueven son muy grandes, y no sólo en IOTA, en todas.



Yo pa mi que estamos digievolucionando...


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Yo el stresstable que usas para verlo no se bajo que condiciones se ofrece dicha info . Se lo que ofrece el tangle.org .
> 
> Desconozco los parámetros que buscan analizar bajo ese stress pero ya te digo que el tps no es 0.8 quizás ahí si aparece asi porque están testando algún nodo no la red completa nose.
> 
> ...



A veces hacen pruebas y he visto en el stresstable que a 25 tps no llega ni al 1% de confirmación ten en cuenta que lo ves funcionando con el coordinador central.

Y te digo que le doy veracidad al stresstable porque hace unos días que tumbaron la red y las tps marcaban 0, y justo pusieron aquí al día siguiente que había habido un ataque de spam por una web de noticias de criptomonedas y no se dijo en ningún sitio más.


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

Las pruebas:

22-nov-2017, 17:54 
workforfood 



> Está caído el tangle mirarlo ahora.



No hice captura pero estaba el tps a 0.

23-nov-2017, 11:45 

digipl 



> El último intento de aumentar las TPS acabó ayer en una nueva estrellada y , otra vez, la red colapsó. El choque contra la realidad está siendo más que duro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



23-nov-2017, 13:07 

El_anarquistamualdina



> Según el equipo de IOTA, estas demoras en las transacciones fueron causadas por un “ataque de spam”. Más específicamente, un spammer saturó los nodos públicos de IOTA, aunque aún no han aclarado cómo lo logró exactamente. En consecuencia, esos nodos se sobrecargaron y la red se saturó. Este problema se alivió al disminuir el número de transacciones por segundo en la red, pero no es un curso de acción que a la comunidad le gusta ver.


----------



## digipl (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Yo el stresstable que usas para verlo no se bajo que condiciones se ofrece dicha info . Se lo que ofrece el tangle.org .
> 
> Desconozco los parámetros que buscan analizar bajo ese stress pero ya te digo que el tps no es 0.8 quizás ahí si aparece asi porque están testando algún nodo no la red completa nose.
> 
> ...



¿Y cuantas eran las transacciones vacías?
¿Y cuanto era el ratio de confirmación?

130 TPS solo lo alcanzo en el colapso del otro día cuando el ratio de confirmación era cero por lo que, realmente, ninguna transacción real era posible.

El stresstest es el que da la máxima información porque lo verdaderamente importante son las CTPS. Es inútil tener cientos de transacciones, que encima tampoco la red puede con ellas, si estas no se confirman.

Y el rendimiento real es tan malo o peor que nunca. Ahora apenas 0.1-0.2 CTPS con mas del 80% de transacciones no confirmadas y tiempo de supera muchas veces la hora.


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Only non-zero value estables en tangle.org en 7-9 tps.
> 
> Y sin NODOS y con los 3 que hay sobrecargados!



Haz una captura de tus 7-9 tps, lo de los 25 tps fue cuando alguien atacó la red empezaron a subir y la confirmación fue prácticamente a 0, los de IOTA apagaron la red estuvo a 0 de tps un rato para evitar el ataque de spam.

Pero vuelvo a mirar TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer, Statistics and Faucet

Only non-zero value y no pasa de esto 
0.7 TPS.

Pon la captura de tus 7-9 tps.


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Hijos de vitalik!
> 
> No querréis el tangle a tope y que esto esté a 1 $ no?¿?¿? anda poned unos dólares no os quedéis si el moon.
> 
> si hay fail todos vendremos a recoger nuestro owned por eso no os preocupéis.



En bitcoin ha habido cientos de momentos para entrar, casi todo el mundo lo ha dejado pasar, en IOTA si funciona pasará lo mismo, el que sigue el asunto si funciona, digo mejor si esto progresa entrará algo más caro pero entrará.


----------



## Registrador (28 Nov 2017)

Lo que no entiendo como la fundación de IOTA no se encarga de instalar 100, 200 o 1000 nodos para que la red funcione. Con la pasta que han acumulado se podrían gastar algo en la infraestructura no?

Hacerlo va en su propio interés. 

Cuánto cuesta instalar 100 nodos?


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> captura. te he dicho que había que dejarlo unos minutos hombre de poca fe.
> 
> Si lo dejas mas sube hasta estabilizarse en la franja que os digo.
> 
> ...



Ya lo he puesto lo voy a dejar una hora y respondo lo que sale.


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Menuda gilipollez, capitalizacion de 3000 millones sin funcionar... Cuanto crees que costara funcionando para que tu te decidas a entrar? Si hubiese tal certeza costaria mucho mas y te pareceria cara.
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-nov-2017 at 14:50 ----------
> 
> Si funcionase diras que a 1euro te pareceria un precio adecuado... :-D, la gilipollez de siempre.



Va igual de mal que el primer día, no se ha movido nada ni en tps ni en confirmaciones ni en nada, mucho propoganda, mucho humo, mucho fujitsu y mucho bosch pero como dice registrador que el dinero que tienen los que se repartieron la ico que gasten algo en nodos y en mejorar la red.


----------



## 1auno (28 Nov 2017)

IOTA Data Marketplace

Microsoft and IOTA launch first cryptocurrency market for the Internet of Things

Link a la demo: IOTA Data Market


----------



## VictorW (28 Nov 2017)

Ufffffff ESA ERA LA NOTICIA¡¡¡


----------



## Jdnec_wow (28 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> IOTA Data Marketplace
> 
> Microsoft and IOTA launch first cryptocurrency market for the Internet of Things
> 
> Link a la demo: IOTA Data Market



La espera ha merecido la pena.


----------



## VictorW (28 Nov 2017)

Este acuerdo posiciona a IOTA como lider indiscutible en su segment 3.0.
Madre mia, aun veremos los 4$ que decia JDNEC, hace un mes no era ni un sueño...


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

¿Microsoft es uno de los socios?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Nov 2017)

A ver si corrige algo y le meto otra paletada de €...


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> La espera ha merecido la pena.



Joder, Airbus! Esto es gordo señores!


----------



## mack008 (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Workforfood compra algo que si funciona el tangle coño es un tema de nodos no te rayes por eso.
> 
> 
> subete al carro
> ...



por lo que entiendo el token iota servirá para comprar datos de sensores IoT,no?

conceptualmente la idea es muy buena, además los socios tecnológicos no son poca cosa. De momento la veo poco funcional y tienen que trabajarse lo mas añadiendo nodos y optimizando el soft. Eso de poner un full node sobre Java no me parece lo mas eficiente. 

Creo que volveré a entrar con un poco y cuando funcione un poquito mejor con algo mas. Sin duda hay que tenerla en el radar antes que explote.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Nov 2017)

No tengo mas pasta, yo ya entre a 0.57$, veremos como repercute en el precio, pero les queda mucho camino.


----------



## arras2 (28 Nov 2017)

Tiene que corregir, no me jodas, eso no es sano para nadie!


----------



## 1auno (28 Nov 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> por lo que entiendo el token iota servirá para comprar datos de sensores IoT,no?
> 
> conceptualmente la idea es muy buena, además los socios tecnológicos no son poca cosa. De momento la veo poco funcional y tienen que trabajarse lo mas añadiendo nodos y optimizando el soft. Eso de poner un full node sobre Java no me parece lo mas eficiente.
> 
> ...



Ahora son 2/3 meses de testnet hasta empezar a funcionar. Desde la próxima semana ya todos los usuarios que quieran podrán aportar datos de sus propios sensores. No deja de ser una primera versión, seguro que tienen recursos para ir mejorándola infinitamente.


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Tiene que corregir, no me jodas, eso no es sano para nadie!




Cuidado han entrado coreanos subnormales en masa esos no miran ni stresstest, ni tps ni historias técnicas a lo mejor ya solo sube. Estos mongolos son los que han subido bitcoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Cuidado han entrado coreanos subnormales en masa esos no miran ni stresstest, ni tps ni historias técnicas a lo mejor ya solo sube. Estos mongolos son los que han subido bitcoin.



Son tan subnormales que son ya una potencia económica con empresas como Samsung, LG, etc... Madre mía lo que hay que leer.


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Son tan subnormales que son ya una potencia económica con empresas como Samsung, LG, etc... Madre mía lo que hay que leer.



Digo en la creación de burbujas, el bitcoin ha pasado de los 10.000 $.


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Digo en la creación de burbujas, el bitcoin ha pasado de los 10.000 $.



Si no te gusta nada iota pq estás todos los días aquí perdiendo el tiempo?. La estupidez humana puede llegar to the moon!.
Con todos los respetos eh, pero...


----------



## workforfood (28 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> En eso te doy la razón están loquisimos pero esta moneda tiene recorrido y potencial súbete al carro que ya irán montando nodos por eso no te preocupes ahora que es lo de menos.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Pero si compré hace tiempo aunque pocos.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

Con la noticia del mercado de cryptomonedas del internet de las cosas de IOTA, Microsoft y Fujitsu y el anuncio de sus socios esto va a subir a las nubes, ni siquiera ethereum tiene una alianza de ese calibre, es impresionante!!:8::8:


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿pero va a corregir o no va a corregir?



Sí, pero hacia arriba


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (28 Nov 2017)

cochinoforfood dijo:


> Pero si compré hace tiempo aunque pocos.



Me temo que has perdido tu oportunidad para ganar un buen dinero. Intenta ser un poco menos palurdo la próxima vez o no habrá una próxima vez. De nada por el consejo.


----------



## veraburbu (28 Nov 2017)

Y kraken sin funcionar (status.kraken.com, Website Degraded Performance). Cuenta nueva y no deja verificar cuenta y por tanto operar.

Y Bitfinex tarda entre 15 y 20 días en pasarme a Tier 2 para comprar IOTA con fiat.

¿Alguna sugerencia?
Gracias


----------



## spala (28 Nov 2017)

veraburbu dijo:


> Y kraken sin funcionar (status.kraken.com, Website Degraded Performance). Cuenta nueva y no deja verificar cuenta y por tanto operar.
> 
> Y Bitfinex tarda entre 15 y 20 días en pasarme a Tier 2 para comprar IOTA con fiat.
> 
> ...



jajaja kraken como de costumreb cierra puertas cuando hay movimientos de mercado, hijo de la gran puta,

a mi hoy me acreditaron 70€ en kraken (por fin!) y compré más IOTAS a 1,1$
me da igual el precio ya, solo compro cuando puedo y listo, que caiga lo que se pueda, si me hubiera acredtiado la pasta antes pues tendría el triple, pero es lo que hay.

como digo a mi me ha funcionado kraken hace unas pocas horas, va como el culo.

Te recomiendo que te registres en Bitstamp.com
solo piden DNI y luego una factura tipo "recibo de luz" para confirmar la dirección nada más.

son mucho menos tocapelotas que en bitfinex para verificar una cuenta y más rapidos, en bitfinex es una locura de preguntas de todo tipo, bestial.

bitstamp tiene ltiecoin y eth, asi que puedes mover directamente ETH a bitfinex y comprar,


----------



## Jdnec_wow (28 Nov 2017)

veraburbu dijo:


> Y kraken sin funcionar (status.kraken.com, Website Degraded Performance). Cuenta nueva y no deja verificar cuenta y por tanto operar.
> 
> Y Bitfinex tarda entre 15 y 20 días en pasarme a Tier 2 para comprar IOTA con fiat.
> 
> ...



Compra bitcoins en Localbitcoins, pagas con transferencia SEPA, recibes los bitcoins, y los envías a Bitfinex, compras IOTA con los bitcoins.

El precio en Localbitcoins, suele ser un 2% más alto que en el exchange, esa es la única pega.

En los exchanges tardas mucho tiempo en verificarte y que te acrediten la pasta que has transferido, localbitcoins es mucho más rápido en este sentido. Si eliges como forma de pago "depósito en cajero/ATM", en cuanto haces el pago, y le das a "Ya he realizado el pago", normalmente el vendedor tarda 1 ó 2 minutos en liberar los bitcoins.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (28 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Si no te gusta nada iota pq estás todos los días aquí perdiendo el tiempo?. La estupidez humana puede llegar to the moon!.
> Con todos los respetos eh, pero...



Se pasa por aquí primero para despotricar del wallet, cuando se comprueba que el wallet lo puede utilizar hasta un niño de 10 años comienza con las tps, cuando vea que por ahí tampoco tiene nada que hacer sacará otra cosa...yo que se...que no le gusta el logo?

Workforfood, métele que todavía está barato...y lo sabes.


----------



## R2volador (28 Nov 2017)

veraburbu dijo:


> Y kraken sin funcionar (status.kraken.com, Website Degraded Performance). Cuenta nueva y no deja verificar cuenta y por tanto operar.
> 
> Y Bitfinex tarda entre 15 y 20 días en pasarme a Tier 2 para comprar IOTA con fiat.
> 
> ...



Yo abrí cuenta en Bitstamp para enviar euros y comprar ETH.
Bitfinex tardó 4 días en verificar Tier2 ...


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Se pasa por aquí primero para despotricar del wallet, cuando se comprueba que el wallet lo puede utilizar hasta un niño de 10 años comienza con las tps, cuando vea que por ahí tampoco tiene nada que hacer sacará otra cosa...yo que se...que no le gusta el logo?
> 
> Workforfood, métele que todavía está barato...y lo sabes.



jaja es q me hace gracia... Yo la verdad si algo no me gusta o no creo en ello, no pierdo ni un minuto de mi vida..
Pero bueno, allá cada uno!. 
Iota está todavía empezando, en una fase beta, y mira si tiene ya multinacionales detrás..
Como iota salga bien telita, algunos nos jubilamos con ella.. Dominik ya lo dijo: iota valdrá no se cuantos billones o 0.
Es un todo o nada!.


----------



## kaopower (28 Nov 2017)

voy a hacer tradeo a ver si llego a las 1000... puta pobreza


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Nov 2017)

Una pregunta, yo voy a enviar la pasta a Bitstamp, comprar ETH y luego enviarlas a Bitfinex. ¿En Bitfinex no haria falta pasar el Tier2, no?


----------



## Cefey (28 Nov 2017)

Cual es el método mas rápido para comprar sino se está dado de alta en ningún exchange.

Vamos que voy de cero y me gustaría comprar algunos antes del Moon.

Saludos


----------



## arras2 (28 Nov 2017)

Hay un hilo "Tutorial para comprar IOTAS". Echad un vistazo, no seais vagos .


----------



## djun (28 Nov 2017)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Una pregunta, yo voy a enviar la pasta a Bitstamp, comprar ETH y luego enviarlas a Bitfinex. ¿En Bitfinex no haria falta pasar el Tier2, no?



El Tier2 ¿qué es? ¿un nivel de verificación de Bitfinex]?.
No. No hace falta ningún nivel de verificación de tu cuenta para depositar Eth (u otra cripto) y tradear para comprar IOTAs. Se pueden comprar IOTAs con Eth o con Btc.


----------



## Ethan20 (28 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> El Tier2 ¿qué es? ¿un nivel de verificación de Bitfinex]?.
> No. No hace falta ningún nivel de verificación de tu cuenta para depositar Eth (u otra cripto) y tradear para comprar IOTAs. Se pueden comprar IOTAs con Eth o con Btc.



Si, un nivel de verificación de Bitfinex, 

Gracias por la respuesta


----------



## arras2 (28 Nov 2017)

Que mal va kraken por dios... 

Acabo de hacer una transferencia. A ver si llega a tiempo para la supuesta corrección que debería dar... Aunque me tiene desconcertado los movimientos de todo el mundo crypto de los últimos días...


----------



## p_pin (28 Nov 2017)

Para los que no quieren esperar a la verificación

En localbitcoins se puede comprar btc, como ha dicho JDNEC
Hay vendedores que si se elige un "banco específico" por ejemplo ING o Caixa, no se los demás, pero en dicho caso si teneís esa entidad la transferencia es instantánea si ambos teneís la misma entidad y por tanto tendréis los BTC en unos minutos, que luego se pueden enviar a bitfinex (esto debería tardar entre 30-60 minutos aprox)

Link a las ventas actuales "con banco específico"

Just a moment...


----------



## Brezo (28 Nov 2017)

Que comisiones cobra bitfinex por comprar iotas y por mantenerlos? Gracias. Me tengo que informar pero creo que comprare y los dejare en un pen drive y a esperar


----------



## R2volador (28 Nov 2017)

Ethan20 dijo:


> Una pregunta, yo voy a enviar la pasta a Bitstamp, comprar ETH y luego enviarlas a Bitfinex. ¿En Bitfinex no haria falta pasar el Tier2, no?



No.
Envía los ETH de Bitstamp volando. en 5 minutos los tienes en Bitfinex, bueno ese fue mi caso


----------



## djun (28 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Que comisiones cobra bitfinex por comprar iotas y por mantenerlos? Gracias. Me tengo que informar pero creo que comprare y los dejare en un pen drive y a esperar



Bitfinex, en general cualquier Exchange, no cobra comisiones excepto las del tradeo justo en el momento en el que compras Iota (con Btc o Eth por ejemplo). Esa comisión será mínima, casi insignificante. Quizas un 1 por mil, no lo sé exacto. Después puedes mantener las Iotas en Bitfinex o en el wallet oficial de IOTA, que funciona medio bien (creo que puede valer). Mas adelante sacarán otra wallet mejor. Esa wallet es de escritorio, no va en un Pendrive.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

He leído en una página Noruega que Samsung es otra empresa que está asociada con iota en el mercado de datos del internet de las cosas. 
Esto significa convertirse en un estándar por parte de la industria, no en un mero tokem que sube por mera especulación como Bitcoin Gold.


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

Jeje, siempre que hay movimiento aparecen los mismos mensajes. Es la sensación de "se me escapa el autobús".

Ahora de coreprisas, justo cuando los exchanges petan por el volumen todos quieren comprar. Y que si el Tier y que si la madre que la parió.

Con los exchanges hay que funcionar a contracoriente, cuando todo esta en calma chicha, solicitar los aumentos de Tier, registros, sacadas de pasta, etc...

Hay que comprar ANTES de que suba, no cuando ha subido un 100% en pocos días!

Luego cae, tooodos a sacar la pasta y claro todo peta, y Kraken que es una mierda.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

¡Huawei, Volkswagen y Cisco también están asociados según Reuters! 

http://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1DS2EE


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

Y aquí la web por si queréis bichear

IOTA Data Market


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Nov 2017)

Todas estas compañias se supone que estan creando una red para comerciar entre ellos con la informacion que van almacenando usando la tecnologia iota. Que pinta la cryptomoneda en todo esto? Porque no hablan de la posibilidad de usarla como metodo de pago? A ver si alguien explica para dummies de que va este proyecto.
Por otro lado en coinmarketcap el precio en coinone es un 15% superior. ?¿


----------



## 1auno (28 Nov 2017)

gorilaz dijo:


> Todas estas compañias se supone que estan creando una red para comerciar entre ellos con la informacion que van almacenando usando la tecnologia iota. Que pinta la cryptomoneda en todo esto? Porque no hablan de la posibilidad de usarla como metodo de pago? A ver si alguien explica para dummies de que va este proyecto.
> Por otro lado en coinmarketcap el precio en coinone es un 15% superior. ?¿



Si pruebas la beta verás que se usa iota cómo medio de pago. De otra manera este proyecto sería imposible con cualquier otra moneda, fiat o cripto.


----------



## orbeo (28 Nov 2017)

Vamoooos


----------



## Brezo (28 Nov 2017)

Sabeis alguno lo que tarda la SEPA desde santander a kraken? Uno en proceso de unirse. Transferencia a kraken hecha


----------



## Oso Amoroso (28 Nov 2017)

Jamas pense que ver un grafico iba a elevarme mas la entrepierna que visionar a un par de coreanas haciendo guarradas......


----------



## wililon (28 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Sabeis alguno lo que tarda la SEPA desde santander a kraken? Uno en proceso de unirse. Transferencia a kraken hecha



a mi me tardó 24 o 48 horas desde ING


----------



## Brezo (28 Nov 2017)

A ver si me llega pronto queria entrar a un dolar, a ver si corrige un poco.


----------



## kaopower (28 Nov 2017)

1.42$ que locura es esta


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

kaopower dijo:


> 1.42$ que locura es esta



¿Donde has visto ese precio? A mi me sale 1.32...


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

El amijo jdnec_wow no se equivoca.

A ver si nos suelta alguna perlita mas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Nov 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Jamas pense que ver un grafico iba a elevarme mas la entrepierna que visionar a un par de coreanas haciendo guarradas......



Pon el vídeo de las coreanas, que tengo la testosterona implacable..::


----------



## davitin (28 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Donde has visto ese precio? A mi me sale 1.32...



Sube y baja rapido.

Ahora a 1.37...ojala mañana cuando nos despertemos este a dos pavos


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sube y baja rapido.
> 
> Ahora a 1.37...ojala mañana cuando nos despertemos este a dos pavos



No se si voy a poder dormir...


----------



## kaopower (28 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sube y baja rapido.
> 
> Ahora a 1.37...ojala mañana cuando nos despertemos este a dos pavos



1,42 lleva un ratito asi en binance IOTA/ETH


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

Iota sale hasta en el New York Times. Esto empieza a ser ya palabras mayores.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (28 Nov 2017)

Yo acabo de hacer otra transferencia hacia Kraken desde ING, en cuanto me aparezca cambio a eth y lo muevo a bitfinex, y la semana que viene otra vez, vamos que todavía esta barato!


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

NaRNia dijo:


> Iota sale hasta en el New York Times. Esto empieza a ser ya palabras mayores.



Y en Forbes. ¿Puedes poner enlace plz?


----------



## pep007 (28 Nov 2017)

Bueno, pase lo que pase, no pienso comprarme un coche de marica tipo mercedes benz descapotable biplaza...

Jejeje...

Un burbujista autentico debe gastarlo en p&y


----------



## VictorW (28 Nov 2017)

Blockchain Network IOTA Teams Up With Cisco, Volkswagen, Others on Data Marketplace - The New York Times


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y en Forbes. ¿Puedes poner enlace plz?



Es q estoy desde la tablet, no me aclaro aqui. Y en la web VentureBeat hay un articulo donde dice el uso q va a tener el token iota. O sea q si q va a tener su uso, para quien dudara de ello.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (28 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y en Forbes. ¿Puedes poner enlace plz?



Creo que el conforero se refiere a esta noticia:

Blockchain Network IOTA Teams Up With Cisco, Volkswagen, Others on Data Marketplace - The New York Times

Esto está cogiendo una carrerilla brutal.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (28 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y en Forbes. ¿Puedes poner enlace plz?



Blockchain Network IOTA Teams Up With Cisco, Volkswagen, Others on Data Marketplace - The New York Times


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Nov 2017)

Entraido del New York Times



> Blockchain Network IOTA se asocia con Cisco, Volkswagen y otros en Data Marketplace
> Por REUTERSNOV. 28, 2017, 1:21 PMEST
> 
> NUEVA YORK - IOTA, una red de blockchain de fuente abierta, se ha asociado con algunos de los principales nombres corporativos globales liderados por Cisco Systems Inc, Volkswagen AG y Samsung Group para lanzar lo que está destinado a ser un mercado seguro de datos, IOTA co "El fundador David Sønstebø dijo el martes.
> ...


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

Estoy mirando lo del data market de iota. Estoy mirando un sensor que hay en Berlin de Fujitsu. Y pone: precio de los datos 4739 iotas. Se compran y se venden datos con iotas que se les da en un billetera a los usuarios, por lo que pone en la web que he dicho antes.


----------



## Periplo (28 Nov 2017)

Tendré q comprar...antes q sea Moon...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NaRNia (28 Nov 2017)

Id al twitter de Dominik que esta contando cosas muy interesantes.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Nov 2017)

¿Pensais alguno mañana en replegar velas ante una posible corrección?


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿Pensais alguno mañana en replegar velas ante una posible corrección?



Yo más que replegar, aumentar posición. Pero a estos precios actualmente me va a costar...


----------



## prometheus (29 Nov 2017)

¿Habrá corrección por debajo de estos niveles? ¿Es buena idea triplicar la apuesta ahora mismo? ¿Un análisis gráfico de la situación? Si es un "to the moon" ¿veis viable los 10$?

Enhorabuena a los que han pillado al menos un x3, los demás a meditar ::


----------



## spala (29 Nov 2017)

prometheus dijo:


> ¿Habrá corrección por debajo de estos niveles? ¿Es buena idea triplicar la apuesta ahora mismo? ¿Un análisis gráfico de la situación? Si es un "to the moon" ¿veis viable los 10$?
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que han pillado al menos un x3, los demás a meditar ::



el momento de invertir fuerte siempre es en el momento en el que se rompe un ATH anterior, 
lo ha hecho bitcoin siempre, lo ha hecho eth, lo acaba de hacer iota,

en ese mismo instante, las posiblidades de subida fuerte son muy altas,
ahí si te queires arriesgar te metes en margin trading, que en español creo que se llama apalancamiento, y multiplicas por 3 tus ganancias,

yo no hago margin trading pk soy un cagao, y solo compro y guardo para 5-8 años vista, osea la apuesta segura.

si va a bajar y corregir es algo impredecible, no se sabe, si bitcoin decide caer igual caerán todas con él,
no crei ver a IOTA a 0.3 de nuevo tras verlo a 1,1,
y pasó,
así que decir que pueda o no pueda corregir es pura especulación, posiblmente haga una correción, pero a saber como de grande o minúscula se vuelva,


----------



## prometheus (29 Nov 2017)

Gracias Spala, viene bien rebajar un poco la euforia. Nada de apalancamiento, si acaso un préstamo familiar asumible en cómodos plazos, incluso con intereses si la cosa va bien.

De momento hold y a ver...


----------



## Jdnec_wow (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> El amijo jdnec_wow no se equivoca.
> 
> A ver si nos suelta alguna perlita mas.



Lo siento Davitin, pero después de IOTA, me piro al menos unos años, tengo que sacarme el carnet de patrón de yate y dar la vuelta al mundo en velero. 

Al igual cuando vuelva lo haga montando un fondo de inversión especializado en criptomonedas.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

prometheus dijo:


> ¿Habrá corrección por debajo de estos niveles? ¿Es buena idea triplicar la apuesta ahora mismo? ¿Un análisis gráfico de la situación? Si es un "to the moon" ¿veis viable los 10$?
> 
> Enhorabuena a los que han pillado al menos un x3, los demás a meditar ::



X3 dentro de poco jeje
10? Yo voy a por los 100, con paciencia todo llega.

Bitcoin no me va hacer rico a los precios que entré, Iota es mi pastor el todo lo puede.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 06:53 ----------

Forbes. Tonto el último.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/jonath...-marketplace-for-internet-of-things-research/

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 06:55 ----------

Reuters. Vamos nena que me lo quitan de las manos.

Blockchain network IOTA teams up with Cisco, Volkswagen, others on data marketplace | Article [AMP] | Reuters

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 07:01 ----------

New York Times. I wanna my Lambo bro.

Blockchain Network IOTA Teams Up With Cisco, Volkswagen, Others on Data Marketplace - NYTimes.com


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Lo siento Davitin, pero después de IOTA, me piro al menos unos años, tengo que sacarme el carnet de patrón de yate y dar la vuelta al mundo en velero.
> 
> Al igual cuando vuelva lo haga montando un fondo de inversión especializado en criptomonedas.



Espero que cuando te canses un poco de capitanear el velero te conectes un rato vía satélite y nos des tu visión de análisis técnico de como ves la situación, jejeje


----------



## Jdnec_wow (29 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Espero que cuando te canses un poco de capitanear el velero te conectes un rato vía satélite y nos des tu visión de análisis técnico de como ves la situación, jejeje



Y ya de paso subiré unas fotos para posturear. ::


----------



## VictorW (29 Nov 2017)

Estamos a un 20% del 5 puesto. De comernos a Dash, Litecoin y BTH...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Lo siento Davitin, pero después de IOTA, me piro al menos unos años, tengo que sacarme el carnet de patrón de yate y dar la vuelta al mundo en velero.



Al final los ricos siempre teneis el mismo final del trayecto, putas y barcos :XX:


----------



## R2volador (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Sube y baja rapido.
> 
> Ahora a 1.37...ojala mañana cuando nos despertemos este a dos pavos



Buenos días !!!
davitin me desperté ..... 1.50 ..... que barbaridad !!!

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 08:35 ----------




Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Lo siento Davitin, pero después de IOTA, me piro al menos unos años, tengo que sacarme el carnet de patrón de yate y dar la vuelta al mundo en velero.
> 
> Al igual cuando vuelva lo haga montando un fondo de inversión especializado en criptomonedas.



Jdnec_wow , patrón soy ya, el velero también está, sólo falta poder pirarse esos años y sabes ? creo que voy a rebautizar el nombre del velero ..... jajaja !!!!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (29 Nov 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Jdnec_wow , patrón soy ya, el velero también está, sólo falta poder pirarse esos años y sabes ? creo que voy a rebautizar el nombre del velero ..... jajaja !!!!



JDNEC se llamará mi velero, no me robes el nombre. 

Nos vemos por los mares.


----------



## R2volador (29 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> JDNEC se llamará mi velero, no me robes el nombre.
> 
> Nos vemos por los mares.



Tienes razón .... no puedo hacerte esto .... jejeje))

Pero tengo otro que se me acaba de ocurrir ... estoy muy inspirado ...

Mi velero se llamará ... Mi IoTA ..... vamoooooooooo

Buen viento a Mi IoTA ))


----------



## pepeluilli (29 Nov 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Lo siento Davitin, pero después de IOTA, me piro al menos unos años, tengo que sacarme el carnet de patrón de yate y dar la vuelta al mundo en velero.
> 
> Al igual cuando vuelva lo haga montando un fondo de inversión especializado en criptomonedas.









Gracias por los consejos.

Soy pobre y cagón pero aún así he puesto un poquito por si acaso


----------



## Covid-8M (29 Nov 2017)

El pelotazo de esta noche parece que ha sido Cardano (ADA). El cryptoworld esta muy loco


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

A ver hasta donde llegamos..


----------



## workforfood (29 Nov 2017)

A ve si dejamos de trolear el hilo, cualquiera que ha mirado tanto el stresstest.table como el tangle.org va tan mal como el primer día ahora un 1 tps y una confirmación del 20% digo va a peor, ahora esto no tiene nada que ver con que se dispare porque esto es psicología financiera si sube meto más dinero, y es un círculo cerrado, donde la subida se autocumple por mis propias acciones que hago.

Ahora esto cuanto durará pues lo que dure el tema tecnológico si el año que viene no se avanza técnicamente empezará a hundirse.

Pero de mientras 

TO THE MOON


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (29 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> A ve si dejamos de trolear el hilo, cualquiera que ha mirado tanto el stresstest.table como el tangle.org va tan mal como el primer día ahora un 1 tps y una confirmación del 20% digo va a peor, ahora esto no tiene nada que ver con que se dispare porque esto es psicología financiera si sube meto más dinero, y es un círculo cerrado, donde la subida se autocumple por mis propias acciones que hago.
> 
> Ahora esto cuanto durará pues lo que dure el tema tecnológico si el año que viene no se avanza técnicamente empezará a hundirse.
> 
> ...



Te veremos llorar por este hilo quejándote que no te enteraste de nada y no te metiste a tiempo? es lo que vas a haciendo por el hilo del bitcoin de los 10.000. 

Tío, no se que coño haces en este hilo, y hablas tu de trolear, que no haces más que trolear por este hilo una y otra vez.


----------



## workforfood (29 Nov 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Te veremos llorar por este hilo quejándote que no te enteraste de nada y no te metiste a tiempo? es lo que vas a haciendo por el hilo del bitcoin de los 10.000.
> 
> Tío, no se que coño haces en este hilo, y hablas tu de trolear, que no haces más que trolear por este hilo una y otra vez.




Pero si me metí hace meses, cuñao, antes que todos vosotros. Sigo IOTA con interés con datos técnicos todo los días desde reddit, desde forobits y desde la página oficial.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Nov 2017)

gorilaz dijo:


> El pelotazo de esta noche parece que ha sido Cardano (ADA). El cryptoworld esta muy loco



Cardano no deja de ser un ethereum, no veo que puede aportar nuevo, a ver si alguien me ilumina.


----------



## djun (29 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cardano no deja de ser un ethereum, no veo que puede aportar nuevo, a ver si alguien me ilumina.



Está subiendo muchísimo desde hace ya varios días. No sé a que se debe. 
Es una plataforma de contratos inteligentes con características mas avanzadas que otros protocolos... ???

Es mejor que Ethereum? Va a superar a Ethereum?


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (29 Nov 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Pero si me metí hace meses, cuñao, a*ntes que todos vosotros*. Sigo IOTA con interés con datos técnicos todo los días desde reddit, desde forobits y desde la página oficial.



:bla: :Aplauso: Te felicito. Sobretodo por meter pasta en algo que no te gusta.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

Al hilo de alts por favor.
Iota

Iotaa

Iditioa


Iotaho

Holiota

Holdiota

Holtheiota

HoldIota.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Nov 2017)

Espectacular...:8:...pero seguiré siendo prudente...sí ya sé que el riesgo es para valientes, pero me han abofeteado tanto que no me fio...:


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

No tiene pinta de que vaya a dar un respiro para aumentar posiciones...


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si ahora se despeñase el bitcoin sería fenomenal :-D...



Es que es increíble como se ha comido el 10k... Lo suyo sería una falsa rotura, y dar un respiro, que llevamos unos días locos. Pero con esto nunca se sabe. Está entrando tanto FIAT que puede seguir la burbuja loca.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

Chicos, es el hilo de Iota, hay otro hilo de alts y Btc en si.


----------



## workforfood (29 Nov 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> :bla: :Aplauso: Te felicito. Sobretodo por meter pasta en algo que no te Gusta.




Donde he dicho que no me gusta, solo doy datos técnicos y punto de la web oficial de IOTA. De bitcoin se dice que no es capaz ni de hacer 7 tps por segundo y ha pasado los 10.000$. Si no me interesara no miraría nada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Nov 2017)

tranquilos...estoy seguro que corregirá, y se podrá entrar mas barato...no va a estar subiendo ad eternum...::


----------



## aprendinversor (29 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> tranquilos...estoy seguro que corregirá, y se podrá entrar mas barato...no va a estar subiendo ad eternum...::



Eso estaba esperando yo para comprar mi primer cachito de bitcoin, pero me he rendido y lo he comprado al precio en curso. Ahora estoy viendo como comprar IOTAs con él, que me gustán más y les veo más futuro (dentro de mi humilde ignorancia, porque como dice mi nick, soy un aprendiz de inversor).


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Nov 2017)

Lo que estaba pensando es ir adelantando la paga de Navidad a Kraten y dejarla en standbye sin que se entere la parienta, que ayer ya me estaba diciendo que vendiese....
No me puso muy buena cara cuando le dije que el IOTA es como El Lute...que "camina o revienta"...


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (29 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Lo que estaba pensando es ir adelantando la paga de Navidad a Kraten y dejarla en standbye sin que se entere la parienta, que ayer ya me estaba diciendo que vendiese....
> No me puso muy buena cara cuando le dije que el *IOTA es como El Lute*...que "camina o revienta"...



Hombre, dicho así no está muy bien vendido :XX:


----------



## djun (29 Nov 2017)

El wallet de Iota (Light Wallet 2.5.4) es una puta mierda. 
Se queda colgado y no abre del todo. No me aparece el campo de la 'Seed' para poder introducirla e 'Inicar Sesión'.

¿Os ha pasado algo parecido a vosotros? Otras veces, tuve que Reiniciar y/o esperar a que actualice el sistema operativo, para que se consiguiera abrir correctamente.

Ahora tengo el Sistema actualizado y he reiniciado varias veces. ¿Alguien sabe cómo abrir el wallet?


----------



## 1auno (29 Nov 2017)

djun dijo:


> El wallet de Iota (Light Wallet 2.5.4) es una puta mierda.
> Se queda colgado y no abre del todo. No me aparece el campo de la 'Seed' para poder introducirla e 'Inicar Sesión'.
> 
> ¿Os ha pasado algo parecido a vosotros? Otras veces, tuve que Reiniciar y/o esperar a que actualice el sistema operativo, para que se consiguiera abrir correctamente.
> ...



Si te pasa eso, cambia de servidor.

Tools- Edit Node Configuration, y eliges otro nodo de la lista.
Eso no tiene que ver con el wallet. Y además usando un full node, no hay problemas de este tipo y va aún mejor en todos los aspectos, pero eso ya cuesta un poco de esfuerzo y la gente es muy vaga.


----------



## Periplo (29 Nov 2017)

Cambia el nodo.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

No hay nadie que se haya instalado el nodo completo? Si lo hay que se pronuncie y explique cómo es la historia, que así nos animamos el resto


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> El tema de los nodos es que hay que asociar vecinos y esta pensado para un 24/7 no?
> 
> a ver si alguien da luz



Y disponer de ip fija.


----------



## wililon (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No hay nadie que se haya instalado el nodo completo? Si lo hay que se pronuncie y explique cómo es la historia, que así nos animamos el resto



Para eso se necesita una IP estática y estar disponible 24 horas. Y eso tiene un coste.

Cuando tenga tiempo investigo e intento poner un nodo para probar.

Me ha llevado 10 h una transacción de prueba pero creo que era bitfinex que no la procesaba y la tenía pendiente. No era problema de iota.

Estoy pensando en regalar una cartera con unos pocos miotas a mis sobrinos esta Navidad y que hasta que no tengan 18 (dentro de al menos 12 años) no lo puedan tocar.

Puede ser una cagada o el mejor regalo de sus vidas.


----------



## 1auno (29 Nov 2017)

De todas formas en Diciembre va a haber un relanzamiento completo de la red, reseteando toda la topología de los nodos y todo. Recomiendo esperar a ello para montar el nodo quien se lo plantee, por no liarse ahora y en 2 semanas tener que hacerlo desde cero.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Nov 2017)

Cuando realice mi primera, y de momento única, compra de IOTAS, genere en Deposit una dirección en la Wallet de Exchange de Bitfinex para copiarla y pegarla en Kraken y que desde ahí me enviara las criptos...¿ si vuelvo a enviar más de Kraken a Bitfinex ?...¿ mejor generar una nueva dirección en la Wallet de Exchange de Bitfinex, no ?...ienso:


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> De todas formas en Diciembre va a haber un relanzamiento completo de la red, reseteando toda la topología de los nodos y todo. Recomiendo esperar a ello para montar el nodo quien se lo plantee, por no liarse ahora y en 2 semanas tener que hacerlo desde cero.



Ya verás como la caguen y todos los saldos marquen 0. Alguno se tira del puente.


----------



## workforfood (29 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuando realice mi primera, y de momento única, compra de IOTAS, genere en Deposit una dirección en la Wallet de Exchange de Bitfinex para copiarla y pegarla en Kraken y que desde ahí me enviara las criptos...¿ si vuelvo a enviar más de Kraken a Bitfinex ?...¿ mejor generar una nueva dirección en la Wallet de Exchange de Bitfinex, no ?...ienso:




No pasa nada he enviado con una que envié hace meses con la misma vale.


----------



## spala (29 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Cuando realice mi primera, y de momento única, compra de IOTAS, genere en Deposit una dirección en la Wallet de Exchange de Bitfinex para copiarla y pegarla en Kraken y que desde ahí me enviara las criptos...¿ si vuelvo a enviar más de Kraken a Bitfinex ?...¿ mejor generar una nueva dirección en la Wallet de Exchange de Bitfinex, no ?...ienso:



deposit wallet de que tipo? de ETH ?
esas son reusables, puedes usar la misma,

con iota es diferente,

yo uso la misma direccion de eth de bitfinex siempre, como la tnego guardada en kraken ya, pues listo, pim pam, (si es q funciona kraken q va de pena ultimamente)

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 15:46 ----------




wililon dijo:


> Para eso se necesita una IP estática y estar disponible 24 horas. Y eso tiene un coste.
> 
> Cuando tenga tiempo investigo e intento poner un nodo para probar.
> 
> ...




una cagada por que la red no está termianda y hay que ir migrando los iotas de vez en cuando si hay cambios fuertes en la red,


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> deposit wallet de que tipo? de ETH ?
> esas son reusables, puedes usar la misma,
> 
> con iota es diferente,
> ...



Si, es de Ethereum...como he leído por ahí, que al menos con Bitcoin hay que cambiarlas siempre púes pensaba que con Ether igual...


----------



## spala (29 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Si, es de Ethereum...como he leído por ahí, que al menos con Bitcoin hay que cambiarlas siempre púes pensaba que con Ether igual...



no, no hay cambiarlas con bitcoin tampoco,

el unico q precisa cambios es iota en ele stado actual


----------



## djun (29 Nov 2017)

1auno dijo:


> Si te pasa eso, cambia de servidor.
> 
> Tools- Edit Node Configuration, y eliges otro nodo de la lista.
> Eso no tiene que ver con el wallet. Y además usando un full node, no hay problemas de este tipo y va aún mejor en todos los aspectos, pero eso ya cuesta un poco de esfuerzo y la gente es muy vaga.





Umami dijo:


> Cambia el nodo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Muchas gracias. He elejido ésta configuración y me ha funcionado.

Herramientas / Editar configuración del nodo ...

Host: http ://node.lukaseder.de:14265
Mínima magnitud de peso: 14
Curl implementation: CCurl implementation


Lo dejo por si a otro le sirve. Un saludo.


----------



## davitin (29 Nov 2017)

Iota callendo a plomo como un vulgar chicharro...a 1.30,...


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Iota callendo a plomo como un vulgar chicharro...a 1.30,...



::, venimos del viernes pasado a 0,65$... No puede subir y subir infinito.


----------



## Registrador (29 Nov 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Iota callendo a plomo como un vulgar chicharro...a 1.30,...



Es irónico, no?


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Ummm, que maravilla ese despeñe del bitcoin.



Sobre todo los que han comprado hoy a medio día a 11k y ya se veían millonarios


----------



## Oso Amoroso (29 Nov 2017)

Se esta recuperando ahora la cotizacion mucho mas rapido que el Bitcoin...........


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (29 Nov 2017)

Davitin, tio, a veces pareces novato y llevas un cojón de años ya, relax.


Ahora, vamos a por el carrito y de compras, pero esperemos un poco más a las rebajas.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

En Coinone ahora a 1,56



A topeeeee


----------



## Periplo (29 Nov 2017)

Orden de compra a 0.9... To the moon!!

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brezo (29 Nov 2017)

El domingo hice la sepa desde santander a kraken. A ver si llega ya de una vez. Que esta es una muy buena oportunidad. 

Alguna que pasara de santander a kraken por saber cuanto calvario me queda?


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> El domingo hice la sepa desde santander a kraken. A ver si llega ya de una vez. Que esta es una muy buena oportunidad.
> 
> Alguna que pasara de santander a kraken por saber cuanto calvario me queda?



El tema no es que llegue, que llega. El tema es que luego funcione.

El becario debe estar reiniciando el ruter


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano con bitfinex...

He intentado hacer el proceso de comprar eth en kraken, pasarlo a bitfinex y comprar iota barato. 

La puta mierda de Kraken me ha ralentizado tanto que el iota se ha vuelto hacia arriba.

Una vez he metido eth en bitfinex he decidido pasarlo a dólares por si se volvía el mercado en mi contra y esperar a entrar a iota. 

La operación se ha hecho correctamente y he visto mi saldo en dólares. 

El problema es que al cabo de 15 minutos, el saldo en dólares me ha desaparecido de la cuenta y estoy acojonado. ¿alguna sugerencia de qué ha pasado?


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> A ver si alguien me puede echar una mano con bitfinex...
> 
> He intentado hacer el proceso de comprar eth en kraken, pasarlo a bitfinex y comprar iota barato.
> 
> ...



Mira arriba en los wallets a ver si te sale


----------



## Brezo (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> El tema no es que llegue, que llega. El tema es que luego funcione.
> 
> El becario debe estar reiniciando el ruter



Yo lo que quiero es que llegue pronto, para estar listo por si hay que apretar el gatillo. Dices que una vez tenga euros en kraken hay problemas? Pues vaya, encima la pagina de kraken va como el culo


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Yo lo que quiero es que llegue pronto, para estar listo por si hay que apretar el gatillo. Dices que una vez tenga euros en kraken hay problemas? Pues vaya, encima la pagina de kraken va como el culo



Cuando hay tanto movimiento todos Los exchanges petan.

Coinbase caído también. No estoy operando pero me juego a que Kraken si no peta dará problemas para meter las órdenes.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 21:53 ----------

A y los vecinos dicen que Bitstamp también caput


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Nov 2017)

Hay corrección general... Anda que no está manipulado esto. Todas en rojo. Puede ser una buena ventana de entrada para entrar a cualquier crypto.


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Mira arriba en los wallets a ver si te sale



no, no me sale...

a ver, lo que he hecho es exchange sell a limite, precio dolar 441.4 y los eth que tenía y ha entrado.

En executed me pone los eth en negativo y el precio del dolar.

Acto seguido me han salido mis dólares. Al cabo de 15 minutos han desaparecido... ¿He hecho algo mal?


----------



## Brezo (29 Nov 2017)

Verás como se pone el iota a un dolar y yo sin tener todavía mi dinero en kraken. No hay otro modo de transferir dinero de manera inmediata?


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> no, no me sale...
> 
> a ver, lo que he hecho es exchange sell a limite, precio dolar 441.4 y los eth que tenía y ha entrado.
> 
> ...



Te sale saldo 0 tanto de USD como de eth?


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Te sale saldo 0 tanto de USD como de eth?



si... durante un buen rato me aparecían los dólares y los iotas que tengo.

Un momento ha salido -0,004 eth manteniendo mis dólares. Ha desaparecido ese eth negativo y ha bajado un poco los dólares (entiendo comisión). Y al cabo de 5 minutos 0 dólares y mis iotas intactos.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> si... durante un buen rato me aparecían los dólares y los iotas que tengo.
> 
> Un momento ha salido -0,004 eth manteniendo mis dólares. Ha desaparecido ese eth negativo y ha bajado un poco los dólares (entiendo comisión). Y al cabo de 5 minutos 0 dólares y mis iotas intactos.



Te tocara cerrar sesión y esperar un poco antes de entrar otra vez, están todos los exchanges petados así que un error puede pasar, pero imagino que ellos tendrán registro de todo.

Si no sale al final te tocara abrir un ticket y armarte de paciencia.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 22:07 ----------

A mí me pasaron cosas similares, y si algo he aprendido es que cuando el río está revuelto, los exchanges ni con un palo.

Si me quedo fuera pues me jodo, pero trasferencias y tradeos importantes solo con mercado aburrido.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Verás como se pone el iota a un dolar y yo sin tener todavía mi dinero en kraken. No hay otro modo de transferir dinero de manera inmediata?



No quiero fastidiarte pero una vez que el dinero esté en Kraken, te saldrá un letrerito rojo que pone ON HOLD (en espera)
Eso significa que está "retenido" y no podrás disponer de ese dinero hasta que te ponga el letrerito verde SUCCESS. Y pasar de uno a otro estado me tardó tres días (por lo menos a mí)


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Te tocara cerrar sesión y esperar un poco antes de entrar otra vez, están todos los exchanges petados así que un error puede pasar, pero imagino que ellos tendrán registro de todo.
> 
> Si no sale al final te tocara abrir un ticket y armarte de paciencia.
> 
> ...



gracias por tu respuesta, tienes toda la razón. He enloquecido con los errores 520 de kraken...

La duda que tengo es, la operación está bien hecha ¿no? Es que ya no sé si he metido la gamba en algo o que... He puesto precio dolar, he puesto cantidad de eth, límite, y exchange sell. Mi operación ha entrado y está ejecutada.


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> No quiero fastidiarte pero una vez que el dinero esté en Kraken, te saldrá un letrerito rojo que pone ON HOLD (en espera)
> Eso significa que está "retenido" y no podrás disponer de ese dinero hasta que te ponga el letrerito verde SUCCESS. Y pasar de uno a otro estado me tardó tres días (por lo menos a mí)



De todas formas debería llegar un mail cuando el money esta disponible

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 22:12 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> gracias por tu respuesta, tienes toda la razón. He enloquecido con los errores 520 de kraken...
> 
> La duda que tengo es, la operación está bien hecha ¿no? Es que ya no sé si he metido la gamba en algo o que... He puesto precio dolar, he puesto cantidad de eth, límite, y exchange sell. Mi operación ha entrado y está ejecutada.



Pues sin ver no sabría decirte pero vamos, que no tiene mucho misterio, o le has dado al botón verde de compra o al rojo de venta, no hay más


----------



## Brezo (29 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> No quiero fastidiarte pero una vez que el dinero esté en Kraken, te saldrá un letrerito rojo que pone ON HOLD (en espera)
> Eso significa que está "retenido" y no podrás disponer de ese dinero hasta que te ponga el letrerito verde SUCCESS. Y pasar de uno a otro estado me tardó tres días (por lo menos a mí)



vaya por dios. Fastidiarme para nada, al revés muchas gracias por informarme a ti y a orbeo . Pues nada a ver si se estabiliza un poco y me espera. Porque el dinero todavía ni ha llegado (y ahora que esta colapsado todo, lo mismo hasta la semana que viene nada)


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> vaya por dios. Fastidiarme para nada, al revés muchas gracias por informarme a ti y a orbeo . Pues nada a ver si se estabiliza un poco y me espera. Porque el dinero todavía ni ha llegado (y ahora que esta colapsado todo, lo mismo hasta la semana que viene nada)



Si lo hiciste el domingo lo deberías tener disponible mañana o viernes a más tardar


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> De todas formas debería llegar un mail cuando el money esta disponible
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 22:12 ----------
> 
> Pues sin ver no sabría decirte pero vamos, que no tiene mucho misterio, o le has dado al botón verde de compra o al rojo de venta, no hay más



Pues nada, me han jodido bastante pasta... a esperar. No entiendo si es que yo he podido hacer algo mal tipo ponerme a corto o algo así. en el ledger entries me sale Exchange x ETH for USD @ 441.3 y en verde (en la columna credit) el saldo equivalente en USD y en la columna debit una pequeña cantidad de USD en concepto de Settlement @ 435.9 unos minutos más tarde.

Edit: ¿Podría ser por no tener la cuenta verificada?


----------



## orbeo (29 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Pues nada, me han jodido bastante pasta... a esperar. No entiendo si es que yo he podido hacer algo mal tipo ponerme a corto o algo así. en el ledger entries me sale Exchange x ETH for USD @ 441.3 y en verde (en la columna credit) el saldo equivalente en USD y en la columna debit una pequeña cantidad de USD en concepto de Settlement @ 435.9 unos minutos más tarde.
> 
> Edit: ¿Podría ser por no tener la cuenta verificada?



No tengo el portátil aquí pero entiendo que ese es tu saldo en USD no?

Prueba comprar por ejemplo btc con esos USD a ver si te deja, aunque no la ejecutes finalmente. Con saldo 0 no debería dejarte.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 22:48 ----------

O los Iota directamente a ver si te deja


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No tengo el portátil aquí pero entiendo que ese es tu saldo en USD no?
> 
> Prueba comprar por ejemplo btc con esos USD a ver si te deja, aunque no la ejecutes finalmente. Con saldo 0 no debería dejarte.



a ver, ese saldo es el que vi cuando vendí eth. Luego me apareció -0,004 eth aprox. pero seguía viendo los USD originales. Al cabo de un poquito, los ETH negativos se ponen a 0 y los USD bajan un pelín. Y al cabo de unos minutos, ya no veo los USD... Tengo 0 para operar.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Pues nada, me han jodido bastante pasta... a esperar. No entiendo si es que yo he podido hacer algo mal tipo ponerme a corto o algo así. en el ledger entries me sale Exchange x ETH for USD @ 441.3 y en verde (en la columna credit) el saldo equivalente en USD y en la columna debit una pequeña cantidad de USD en concepto de Settlement @ 435.9 unos minutos más tarde.
> 
> Edit: ¿Podría ser por no tener la cuenta verificada?



Comprueba que en ORDERS está la orden...y si quieres cancelarla, le das a la X
A mi me ocurrio algo parecido y creí perder cierta cantidad de ETHERUM porque el cambio de ETHERUM a IOTAS no aparecía


----------



## arras2 (29 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Comprueba que en ORDERS está la orden...y si quieres cancelarla, le das a la X
> A mi me ocurrio algo parecido y creí perder cierta cantidad de ETHERUM porque el cambio de ETHERUM a IOTAS no aparecía



La orden está ejecutada. De hecho he visto el saldo mucho rato después de la orden y del cuadre. Y no tengo Orders abierta en ningún par. O eso creo. Lo he mirado a fondo, pero lo voy a volver a mirar... Ya he abierto un ticket a ver que contestan.


----------



## orbeo (30 Nov 2017)

No me deja eliminar el mensaje coño


----------



## R2volador (30 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Verás como se pone el iota a un dolar y yo sin tener todavía mi dinero en kraken. No hay otro modo de transferir dinero de manera inmediata?



Ojalá se convierta tu predicción en realidad


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (30 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> El domingo hice la sepa desde santander a kraken. A ver si llega ya de una vez. Que esta es una muy buena oportunidad.
> 
> Alguna que pasara de santander a kraken por saber cuanto calvario me queda?



Del Satan no tengo ni idea, yo con ING hice la SEPA el martes por la noche y ayer miercoles por la tarde ya tenía el dinero en Kraken, he esperado a esta mañana para cambiar a ETH que está algo más barato que ayer, y ahora mismo ya he realizado la transferencia de ETH de Kraken a Bitfinex, en minutos me ha aparecido en Bitfinex, a falta de las 25 confirmaciones, para que me aparezca el saldo. A ver si entra rápido.

No se si es que funciona mejor con ING, pero todas las SEPA's que he hecho me han llegado al día siguiente.


----------



## R2volador (30 Nov 2017)

Reflexionar siempre es divertido y nuestro viaje To the Moon un cohete que puede llegar más lejos que a la Luna .... también puede EXPLOTAR en nuestras manos.

Mi Reflexión :

Cuantas IOTAS creéis que son las ideales a tener en cartera... 100,500,2.000,5.000, 50.000 ... conocedores somos de que va a subir .... o no ...

Lo escribe un humano volador que va de la tierra To the Moon !!!!


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Nov 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Reflexionar siempre es divertido y nuestro viaje To the Moon un cohete que puede llegar más lejos que a la Luna .... también puede EXPLOTAR en nuestras manos.
> 
> Mi Reflexión :
> 
> ...



¿con respecto a qué?
¿con respecto a otras que ya tengas en cartera?
¿con respecto a los ahorros que tienes en el banco o en el colchón?
¿con respecto a las que ya tiene tu cuñado?
Tengas lo que tengas, siempre te parecerán pocas si se alcanza la luna o te parecerán muchas si petardea en el despegue...


----------



## easyridergs (30 Nov 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Reflexionar siempre es divertido y nuestro viaje To the Moon un cohete que puede llegar más lejos que a la Luna .... también puede EXPLOTAR en nuestras manos.
> 
> Mi Reflexión :
> 
> ...



Todas las que te puedas permitir ¡¡¡


----------



## arras2 (30 Nov 2017)

Perdón por el offtopic.

Este mundillo de las criptos es una soberana mierda.

He operado en bolsa, cfds, forex, etc... y aparentemente es igual pero... no. La bolsa tiene exchanges sólidos que no suelen fallar. Aquí, ayer con un poquito de pánico cayó coinbase, binance. Operar en Kraken era imposible. Bitfinex...

Ayer en el ataque de pánico de la tarde me propuse comprar eth en kraken, pasarlo a bitfinex y comprar iota aprovechando el pánico. Eso, en un mundo serio hubiera sido cuestión de 10 minutos, pero se convirtió en un suplicio.

Cuando conseguí tener el ether en bitfinex, iota ya se me había ido de precio. Como estaba muy volátil el mercado, decidí liquidar mi posición en eth y pasarlo a USD ya que mi intención no es especular con eth, si no comprar iotas para mantener. Lo conseguí y además, yo todo contento ya que saqué un bonito beneficio por el tiempo ridículo pasado luchando con Kraken (casualidad, podría haber sido una bonita pérdida). Aun así estaba caliente por no haber podido entrar a iota a un buen precio. Al cabo de 15 minutos... sorpresa, mi saldo USD pasó a ser 0 sin motivo aparente ::. Miré absolutamente todo y no había nada mal hecho.

Se supone que es una plataforma segura y resulta que ayer putearon a muchos usuarios (a mi incluido). Desaparecieron saldos, liquidaron posiciones de bitcoins en 5800 dólares cuando la cotización no bajó de 9000.... Gente en NEO liquidándoles posiciones a 11 cuando no bajó de 32. Cancelación de operaciones por superar márgenes debido a esos errores...

Hoy ya vuelve a aparecer mi saldo, pero es acojonante lo mal que funciona este mundo. A saber que habrá pasado con la gente que les han liquidado todo por superar márgenes por aplicarles precios ridículos. Estoy por bajarme del carro.

Como no saquen una wallet en la que puedas meter los iotas y dejarlos ahí perpetuamente me da que me bajo, ya que cuando cunda el pánico, se va todo los chiringuitos a la mierda (y te quedas sin ni siquiera los tokens).

Disculpas por el mensaje desviado del tema.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

Esta todo aún en pañales...


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (30 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Perdón por el offtopic.
> 
> Este mundillo de las criptos es una soberana mierda.
> 
> ...



Puedes usar el wallet de IOTA, ni es tan malo ni tan difícil de usar.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Puedes usar el wallet de IOTA, ni es tan malo ni tan difícil de usar.
> 
> Saludos.



¿ Han resuelto ya los problemas que tenían de desaparición de saldos ? ¿ es verdad que hay que tenerla actualizada constantemente, por miedo a perder tus IOTAS ? ¿ se puede, la Wallet, crear offline ?...ienso:


----------



## arras2 (30 Nov 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Puedes usar el wallet de IOTA, ni es tan malo ni tan difícil de usar.
> 
> Saludos.



Si, si no me parece difícil. Lo que me jode es tener que hacer migraciones cuando hacen limpieza de la base de datos y los chanchullos de tener que recuperar los iotas si cambia tu IP o pasa cualquier cosa generando cada dirección que fue generada en el pasado de manera manual... Si has generado 100 direcciones, puede resultar una gran putada poder recuperar tus iotas.

Tienen que sacar algo más definitivo, algo que te puedas despreocupar. A ver que tal la nueva versión que va a salir en breve.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Si, si no me parece difícil. Lo que me jode es tener que hacer migraciones cuando hacen limpieza de la base de datos y los chanchullos de tener que recuperar los iotas si cambia tu IP o pasa cualquier cosa generando cada dirección que fue generada en el pasado de manera manual... Si has generado 100 direcciones, puede resultar una gran putada poder recuperar tus iotas.
> 
> Tienen que sacar algo más definitivo, algo que te puedas despreocupar. A ver que tal la nueva versión que va a salir en breve.



Cierto...lo suyo sería que Ledger ó Trezor incorporaran IOTA a su dispositivo...8:


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (30 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Han resuelto ya los problemas que tenían de desaparición de saldos ? ¿ es verdad que hay que tenerla actualizada constantemente, por miedo a perder tus IOTAS ? ¿ se puede, la Wallet, crear offline ?...ienso:



Yo no he tenido problemas con desaparición de saldos, actualicé la versión y haciendo un par attach en el apartado 'recibir' me volvió a aparecer.

Pues francamente no lo se, pero no creo, lo importante es tu semilla que es dónde se almacenan tus iotas, otra cosa es que con una versión antigüa no puedas acceder porque simplemente no conecte. Yo he pasado de la 2.5.2 a la 2.5.4 saltandome la que hay en medio y no tenido problemas.

Creo que no, pero siempre puedes descargar la wallet, mover los iotas allí, guardar la semilla en un pen o en papel y eliminar la wallet de tu ordenador.

Mis respuestas son a partir de mi experiencia personal, no tengo mucha idea, así que te aporto lo que buenamente se, a ver si alguien que pilote más te puede completar la respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

Me voy a Forobits a plantear la misma pregunta y en cuanto me digan algo, lo posteo aquí...


----------



## arras2 (30 Nov 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Yo no he tenido problemas con desaparición de saldos, actualicé la versión y haciendo un par attach en el apartado 'recibir' me volvió a aparecer.
> 
> Pues francamente no lo se, pero no creo, lo importante es tu semilla que es dónde se almacenan tus iotas, otra cosa es que con una versión antigüa no puedas acceder porque simplemente no conecte. Yo he pasado de la 2.5.2 a la 2.5.4 saltandome la que hay en medio y no tenido problemas.
> 
> ...



Yo todavía no lo he probado, pero he leído un poco sobre ello y cuando hacen limpieza de la base de datos, luego hay problemas para que el saldo aparezca en tu wallet y puedas tradear con ella. No es problema de la base de datos, tus iotas están ahí, pero no funciona bien el attach y no los puedes usar desde tu wallet. Ayer encontré una página que explicaban bien el por qué pasa eso y como forzar para que aparezcan. El problema es que es una chapuza que te puede llevar un buen rato. 

La cuestión es que tu instales la wallet en un nuevo dispositivo, pongas tu seed y te salgan tus iotas para poder enviarlas. Si sacan eso, ganarán mucho.


----------



## VictorW (30 Nov 2017)

Pues sí, toda la estructura que soporta este mundo sigue estando muy verde y acojona, estoy 100% de acuerdo.
Me consuela pensar que, en caso contrario, el Market Cap sería de 800.000 mUS$ y hubiera comprado más caro.
En mi caso, no cargo muchas más iotas pq no me fio de tener 10k€ en un exchange chino.
Pdt: lo tengo todo en ledger e iotas en Bitfinex


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Nov 2017)

Tened en cuenta que Tangle no es blockchain y no es facil implementear un sistema de 3, donde lo general es un sistema de 2. Asi que quiza tardemos un poco en ver Iota en Ledger o incluso un dispositivo propio.

Los exchanges también que hacer un monedero "exclusivo" para poder mantener Iota en ellos, no dentro de la propia blockchain como los demás.Eso es relativamente sencillo.

Paciencia..


----------



## orbeo (30 Nov 2017)

En Reddit ya hay un usuario que a tuneado un Trezor para usarlo con Iota.


----------



## trancos123 (30 Nov 2017)

Iota a 1,18$ menudo bajón.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Nov 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Iota a 1,18$ menudo bajón.



No es ningún bajón,te acostumbraras con los años, es algo totalmente normal, en un tiempo las posiciones volverán donde estaban.

Psicologicamente al principio, es duro..

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 15:20 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> En Reddit ya hay un usuario que a tuneado un Trezor para usarlo con Iota.



Interesante dato, pon el link si eres tan amable, guapo y sabrosón.


----------



## josema82 (30 Nov 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> No es ningún bajón,te acostumbraras con los años, es algo totalmente normal, en un tiempo las posiciones volverán donde estaban.
> 
> Psicologicamente al principio, es duro..
> 
> ...



Te lo pongo yo.

IOTA transactions with TREZOR hardware


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (30 Nov 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Te lo pongo yo.
> 
> IOTA transactions with TREZOR hardware



Muchas gracias.
:X


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

Madre mia...toquetear cositas tan delicadas como la eléctronica, tienes que ser un crack...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

Está aguantando muy bien el tipo, baja menos que la mayoría y eso después de lo que ha subido.


----------



## spala (30 Nov 2017)

1,1 es el suelo de robote, 
si rompe el 1,1 pues cualquier cosa por debajo será una ganga,

asi que si teneis pasta, preparar para comprar por si acaso xD


----------



## arras2 (30 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> 1,1 es el suelo de robote,
> si rompe el 1,1 pues cualquier cosa por debajo será una ganga,
> 
> asi que si teneis pasta, preparar para comprar por si acaso xD



Mi intención (después de que haya aparecido el cash en mi cuenta del bitfinex ) es el entorno 1-1,10, pero me da que si el bitcoin no rompe 9k, no va a ser posible, y como bitcoin lo rompa, a ver donde se va! No entré al mediodía cuando tocó 1,07 y no sé si volveré a tener oportunidad.

No me gusta nada la correlación brutal con el bitcoin.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

spala dijo:


> 1,1 es el suelo de robote,
> si rompe el 1,1 pues cualquier cosa por debajo será una ganga,
> 
> asi que si teneis pasta, preparar para comprar por si acaso xD



Yo no creo que baje tanto, pero en cryptoworld nunca se sabe. Para mi 1.20 después de haber tocado 1.55 es un buen precio. Teniendo en cuenta el anuncio del datamarket con esos socios imponentes.


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (30 Nov 2017)

¿Alguien ha verificado la cuenta en Bitfinex pra poder enviar euros directamente?


----------



## spala (30 Nov 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Mi intención (después de que haya aparecido el cash en mi cuenta del bitfinex ) es el entorno 1-1,10, pero me da que si el bitcoin no rompe 9k, no va a ser posible, y como bitcoin lo rompa, a ver donde se va! No entré al mediodía cuando tocó 1,07 y no sé si volveré a tener oportunidad.
> 
> No me gusta nada la correlación brutal con el bitcoin.



compra ya, no arriesgues a perder oportunidad, no viene de 0.2$


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

Bitcoin se está ya recuperando, no creo que sea un bull trap, ahora hace correciones relámpago. Iota a 1.25. Buy and hold.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2017)

parece que la mejor hora para comprar barato suele ser o de madrugada ó a primera hora de la tarde...¿ que opináis ?...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> parece que la mejor hora para comprar barato suele ser o de madrugada ó a primera hora de la tarde...¿ que opináis ?...



Pufff, muchas noches sube ( EEUU ) , por la mañana a veces sube por Asia... Realmente lo que cuenta es comprar en las caídas y lo peor ya ha pasado.


----------



## Brezo (30 Nov 2017)

Ya tengo el dinero on hold en kraken a ver si espabilan. 

A ver si lo que escribo es correcto, no sea que la vaya a cagar...
1. Compro ethereum (tengo 300€asi que compraré 295 no sea que me pille con las comisiones. 
2. Pego mi direccion wallet de bitfinex en kraken y los envio. Espero 20 min que es lo que tarda en trasnferirse. 
3. Compro iotas con ethereums. ( comprare 290€ para no pillarme)
4. Los dejo en el wallet de bitfinex hasta que actualicen el de iota para no andarme con lios y cuando saquen la nueva versión ya me enteraré de como. 

Lleva on hold desde las 12 de la mañana verás como me pierdo esta corrección quería haber entrado en 1,10 o 1,20 pero me tocará hacerlo a 1,30 o 1,40 porque según me habeis dicho esto tarda un par de dias o tres. 

Gracias a todos por adelantado


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Ya tengo el dinero on hold en kraken a ver si espabilan.
> 
> A ver si lo que escribo es correcto, no sea que la vaya a cagar...
> 1. Compro ethereum (tengo 300€asi que compraré 295 no sea que me pille con las comisiones.
> ...



No hace falta que de 300 pases a 295 y dejar 5 por comisiones...Compra todo a precio Market para qye se te quede 0 €, 0 ETH y lo que sea en IOTAS. 

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brezo (30 Nov 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> No hace falta que de 300 pases a 295 y dejar 5 por comisiones...Compra todo a precio Market para qye se te quede 0 €, 0 ETH y lo que sea en IOTAS.
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



Y las comisiones entonces? Se que son muy bajas pero tanto como para no contar con ellas?


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Ya tengo el dinero on hold en kraken a ver si espabilan.
> 
> A ver si lo que escribo es correcto, no sea que la vaya a cagar...
> 1. Compro ethereum (tengo 300€asi que compraré 295 no sea que me pille con las comisiones.
> ...



Es correcto. La próxima vez compra en otro exchange, coinbase va bastante mejor que ese desastre de kraken. Puedes comprar iota directamente en coinfalcon por euros si te interesa. 
Saludos


----------



## Yáguernot (30 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Ya tengo el dinero on hold en kraken a ver si espabilan.
> 
> A ver si lo que escribo es correcto, no sea que la vaya a cagar...
> 1. Compro ethereum (tengo 300€asi que compraré 295 no sea que me pille con las comisiones.
> ...




No es nomral que tarde tanto, si lo que has enviado a kraken son euros.

si lo tienes hace 12 horas en hold, me temo que tienes algun problema, por ejemplo, que el nombre que pusiste al verificarte en kraken no coincida con el nombre de la cuenta bancaria desde la que has hecho la transfer, solo por eso, te lo bloquean hasta que mandes un ticket y les des las explicaciones que te pidan.
Una compañera de trabajo que metio hace poco € en kraken, puso como nombre en Kraken Teresa pero en la cuenta bancaria desde donde envio el dinero, indica Teresita (que es el nombre que aparece en su dni, benditos padres  ), por esa tonteria, tuvo el ingreso en hold 5 dias (fin de semana por medio).

Por lo tanto, yo abriria ticket ya, a kraken, si envias euros, en cuantos los reciben los tienes disponibles si no hay problema alguno.

Suerte


----------



## orbeo (30 Nov 2017)

Cuánta pasta has enviado a Kraken? Ojo con los límites de cada Tier. 

Están en dólares y ya leí gente que mandó esa cantidad en euros, que claro al hacer el cambio a dólar se pasa de lo autorizado y queda congelado hasta que se envía la documentación para autorizar el siguiente Tier.


----------



## Brezo (30 Nov 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es correcto. La próxima vez compra en otro exchange, coinbase va bastante mejor que ese desastre de kraken. Puedes comprar iota directamente en coinfalcon por euros si te interesa.
> Saludos



Muchas gracias lo tendré en cuenta para la siguiente. Es que segui el tutorial de como comprar iota y lo seguí al pie de la letra jejej

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 21:15 ----------




Yáguernot dijo:


> No es nomral que tarde tanto, si lo que has enviado a kraken son euros.
> 
> si lo tienes hace 12 horas en hold, me temo que tienes algun problema, por ejemplo, que el nombre que pusiste al verificarte en kraken no coincida con el nombre de la cuenta bancaria desde la que has hecho la transfer, solo por eso, te lo bloquean hasta que mandes un ticket y les des las explicaciones que te pidan.
> Una compañera de trabajo que metio hace poco € en kraken, puso como nombre en Kraken Teresa pero en la cuenta bancaria desde donde envio el dinero, indica Teresita (que es el nombre que aparece en su dni, benditos padres  ), por esa tonteria, tuvo el ingreso en hold 5 dias (fin de semana por medio).
> ...



Lo tengo desde las 12 de la mañana, pero sí ya son 9 horas. Lo mismo es que kraken va como el culo porque todo el rato error 520... 
Abriré ticket para preguntar, que pereza seguro que en inglés y con la pagina funcionando como el culo.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 21:19 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Cuánta pasta has enviado a Kraken? Ojo con los límites de cada Tier.
> 
> Están en dólares y ya leí gente que mandó esa cantidad en euros, que claro al hacer el cambio a dólar se pasa de lo autorizado y queda congelado hasta que se envía la documentación para autorizar el siguiente Tier.



Eso no es problema son 300 eurillos por ir probando. Pero bueno cuando llegue a 100 o a 1000 ya estará bien, aquí a todo o nada. (Es mas probable que acabe en nada pero me merece la pena correr el riesgo.


----------



## Yáguernot (30 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Muchas gracias lo tendré en cuenta para la siguiente. Es que segui el tutorial de como comprar iota y lo seguí al pie de la letra jejej
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 21:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Yo creo que habra algun pequeño problema. Mira que datos has puesto en la verificacion de Kraken y comprueba si es exacto al nombre que tienes en tu cuenta bancaria desde donde hayas hecho la transfer, pero deberias tener tus euros listos desde que llegaron a kraken.

Este mediodia, ayude a otro compi al que le han llegado a kraken esta mañana a pasarlos a btc y justo despues pasarlos a bitfinez para comprar iotas y no he tenido problema alguno.

:: Bueno, miento, me ha dado error al lanzar la orden de compra de btc, pero al segundo intento perfecto y la transfer a bitfinez tambien ok.


----------



## Brezo (30 Nov 2017)

Yáguernot dijo:


> Yo creo que habra algun pequeño problema. Mira que datos has puesto en la verificacion de Kraken y comprueba si es exacto al nombre que tienes en tu cuenta bancaria desde donde hayas hecho la transfer, pero deberias tener tus euros listos desde que llegaron a kraken.
> 
> Este mediodia, ayude a otro compi al que le han llegado a kraken esta mañana a pasarlos a btc y justo despues pasarlos a bitfinez para comprar iotas y no he tenido problema alguno.
> 
> :: Bueno, miento, me ha dado error al lanzar la orden de compra de btc, pero al segundo intento perfecto y la transfer a bitfinez tambien ok.



Vale ya se lo que puede ser: Domínguez lo tengo con tilde y en el banco no malditos inutiles.

---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 21:24 ----------

por cierto en que me respondan el ticket un día o más casi seguro no?


----------



## Yáguernot (30 Nov 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Vale ya se lo que puede ser: Domínguez lo tengo con tilde y en el banco no malditos inutiles.
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-nov-2017 at 21:24 ----------
> 
> por cierto en que me respondan el ticket un día o más casi seguro no?



Jeje, no creo que la tilde la tomen en cuenta, seria la leche :XX:

Le contestaban al dia siguiente, incluido el fin de semana


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

Lo prometido es deuda...ayer en Forobits, plantee el tema de la Wallet de IOTA y sus problemas y me han respondido lo siguiente:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
tienes que esperar. A mi me ha llegado a tardar días, así que armate de paciencia.

Estos son los pasos a seguir si no se completa la transacción: de vez en cuando metes aquí la dirección de la transacción https://iotasear.ch/5. Si aparece como “no confirmado”, de das a REATACH (revincular), lo haces varias veces. Si sigue sin completarse entonces empiezas a probar con diferentes nodos de la wallet y haces REATACH de nuevo. Antes o después se completará la transacción

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 10:46 ----------

Sigue la respuesta que le da a varios compañeros que no localizan sus IOTAS en la Wallet:

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
sisi, no dudes. Dale a REATACH, esperas un rato (30 min.,1 hora), y si no se confirma…le das otra vez a REATACH. Si después de hacer este proceso unas cuantas veces (yo llegué a hacerlo unas 30 veces), entonces ya empiezas a cambiar de nodos.

No te preocupes que no va a pasar nada por hacer todo esto. No vas a perder tus IOTAS

Y por ultimo, uno de los afectados, se autoresponde:

----------------------------------------------------------
De momento no los han devuelto.

En esta dirección van informando.

Reclaim Status

La verdad es que Forobits es una mina...lo descubri en verano, y hay gente muy experta...siempre que planteo alguna duda, responden rápido...lo aconsejo...





----------



## orbeo (1 Dic 2017)

Llevo un rato tratando de abrir el light wallet y nada, se queda en conectando tooodo el tiempo. Me empiezo a preocupar ya o k ase.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> No hace falta que de 300 pases a 295 y dejar 5 por comisiones...Compra todo a precio Market para qye se te quede 0 €, 0 ETH y lo que sea en IOTAS.
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



Muy interesante...

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 10:57 ----------




Yáguernot dijo:


> No es nomral que tarde tanto, si lo que has enviado a kraken son euros.
> 
> si lo tienes hace 12 horas en hold, me temo que tienes algun problema, por ejemplo, que el nombre que pusiste al verificarte en kraken no coincida con el nombre de la cuenta bancaria desde la que has hecho la transfer, solo por eso, te lo bloquean hasta que mandes un ticket y les des las explicaciones que te pidan.
> Una compañera de trabajo que metio hace poco € en kraken, puso como nombre en Kraken Teresa pero en la cuenta bancaria desde donde envio el dinero, indica Teresita (que es el nombre que aparece en su dni, benditos padres  ), por esa tonteria, tuvo el ingreso en hold 5 dias (fin de semana por medio).
> ...



Sobre todo cuidado a la hora de abrir la cuenta, al menos en Kraken...sí la haces individual, tienes que enviar el dinero desde una cuenta española individual y a tu nombre...son muy quisquillosos...si por casualidad, te inscribes tú solo en Kraken y envias dinero desde una cuenta conjunta española, verán que sale otro titular (p. ej. tu esposa) y que no coincidirá con Kraken y te pondrán pegas...lo digo porque Yo lo pregunte en Kraken y dijeron que tenía que coincidir exacto tús datos y los de la cta. española...:


----------



## orbeo (1 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Llevo un rato tratando de abrir el light wallet y nada, se queda en conectando tooodo el tiempo. Me empiezo a preocupar ya o k ase.



Alguien ha tenido problema de conexión antes? He probado con varios nodos diferentes y sigue sin conectar.

Alguna solución? Quisiera probar cualquier otra cosa antes de desinstalarlo e instalarlo otra vez.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

Es verdad que hay gente que le funciona bien...y a otros no tanto y otros más, nada...de momento Yo lo dejo en el Exchange (total es poca cosa)...personalmente pienso que hay que refinar más el Wallet y pulir problemas....tiene que ser fácil, amigable e intuitivo para todo el mundo y entonces dara un paso de gigante para popularizarlo...como los que hay para bitcoin...8:


----------



## orbeo (1 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es verdad que hay gente que le funciona bien...y a otros no tanto y otros más, nada...de momento Yo lo dejo en el Exchange (total es poca cosa)...personalmente pienso que hay que refinar más el Wallet y pulir problemas....tiene que ser fácil, amigable e intuitivo para todo el mundo y entonces dara un paso de gigante para popularizarlo...como los que hay para bitcoin...8:




Si la cuestión es que hasta ahora estaba funcionando bien, pase todo de Bitfinex sin problemas y lo habría varias veces, siempre conectando a la primera.

Me esperaré a mañana a ver si estuviesen de mantenimiento o algo.


----------



## djun (1 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien ha tenido problema de conexión antes? He probado con varios nodos diferentes y sigue sin conectar.
> 
> Alguna solución? Quisiera probar cualquier otra cosa antes de desinstalarlo e instalarlo otra vez.



Te iba a decir que cambies de nodo, probando varios. Pero si ya lo has hecho pues cierra y vuelve a abrir y/o reinicia el ordenador. 

Luego probaré a ver si se abre bien mi wallet y conecta.

A lo mejor hoy están mal las conexiones y otro día conecta bien. Espérate dos días antes de desinstalar y/o reinstalar.


----------



## orbeo (1 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si la cuestión es que hasta ahora estaba funcionando bien, pase todo de Bitfinex sin problemas y lo habría varias veces, siempre conectando a la primera.
> 
> Me esperaré a mañana a ver si estuviesen de mantenimiento o algo.



Vale ya abrió con otro nodo. QUE PUTO SUSTO JODER.

Estos cabrones ya se pueden poner las pilas con el wallet que uno empieza con el no es mucha pasta, y termina con el ostia que dice 0 me suicido.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

Yo aparte de dejarlo en el Wallet de Bitfinex, hago siempre pantallazo de lo guardado y lo imprimo a color...por justificarlo...


----------



## arras2 (1 Dic 2017)

A ver... por lo poco que sé, que os salga 0 en la wallet no quiere decir que la pasta se haya esfumado. La pasta no se guarda en la wallet ni nada parecido, se guarda en la base de datos. Lo que pasa es que, como la wallet actual es una puta mierda, no actualiza los bellotas que hay en la base de datos correctamente. Hay que hacer cosas raras para que muestre tu saldo íntegro.

Con tu seed, siempre se podrá tener acceso a tus bellotas. Será más o menos tedioso (por culpa de una wallet caspa), pero tienes que poder acceder. 

El peligro que yo veo de tenerlo en la wallet es que te hagan cambiar de seed (como hace unos meses, que hicieron cambiar los seed que eran de 49 caracteres -creo- a seeds de 81 caracteres). En ese caso hay que migrar tus bellotas de la antigua seed a la nueva seed (realmente cambiarlo de cartera), y si no te enteras y pasa un tiempo, no sé que pasaría con tus miotas. Desconozco si harán algún cambio de este tipo, pero mientras no lo hagan, los bellotas deberían permanecer ahí por el tiempo.

Este mes se supone que saldrá una nueva wallet con cara y ojos. Lo que hay ahora es algo muy primitivo.


----------



## PREDATOR (1 Dic 2017)

Acabo de compra 55 Iotas,
Si suben a 1000 tendre 55.000?
Es factible? Tendre que declarar algo a hacienda?
Gracias.


----------



## arras2 (1 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Acabo de compra 55 Iotas,
> Si suben a 1000 tendre 55.000?
> Es factible? Tendre que declarar algo a hacienda?
> Gracias.



Por número de monedas, si miota sube a 100€ representa que estaría cotizando como el bitcoin a 10.000€. 1000€ es imposible yo creo.

---------- Post added 01-dic-2017 at 12:31 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> LA WALLET No esta preparada. AHORA es MAS SEGURO BITFINEX QUE LA WALLET.
> 
> con eso se dice todo!!!1
> 
> ...



Una pregunta, ¿usar la misma dirección para recibir diferentes transacciones, es peligroso por qué las transacciones son vulnerables a ser robadas o por qué el sistema "los pierde"? Es algo que no me ha quedado claro todavía.


----------



## workforfood (1 Dic 2017)

La wallet depende del tangle y por eso no le dan prioridad o eso creo. Pero bueno parece que despertamos de la propaganda, los dev se repartieron la ICO y tienen miles de millones para mejorar el tangle, el wallet y todo, los que más les interesa que funcione son los dev, tienen la mayor parte de monedas.


----------



## pepeluilli (1 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo un wallet en que el que no sé hacer nada.

Hice hace 9 días una transaccion de 5 miotas por probar y nada de nada. Le he dado reattach, rebroadcast varias veces y ahora tengo 9 transacciones pendientes (las veces que he dado a reattach) y no hay forma de sacar el saldo de ahí.

Si creo otra direccion en Bitfinex para enviar los fondos allí, desde el wallet me dice lo siguiente:

ERROR: PRIVATE KEY REUSE DETECTED!

You are attempting to sign a transaction with input that have an already been used. IOTA uses Winternitz one-time signature (W-OTS) scheme, due to it's `one-time` nature, the security of funds in an address decreases rapidly if you re-sign new transactions using the same key. Please wait for previous transaction to confirm, e.g. by reattaching, before sending another transaction.

Así que según entiendo, si no me salen nunca las transacciones pendientes, ¿no hay forma de enviar otras?


----------



## arras2 (1 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Nadie lo tiene puto claro. Hasta que no haya una wallet que se encargue de esto por el usuario es un puto follón todo. En bitfinex se queda.
> 
> Si la foundation no se toma en serio el tema de la wallet y cuello de botella IOTA va a palmar a lo bestia en 2018. Si se lo toma en serio, va a triunfar asi de claro.
> 
> ...



A mi me da un poco de miedo invertir en IOTA por qué realmente tengo dudas de si no funciona bien por que faltan nodos o por que es humo... No sé si es humo, si es un proyecto que han empezado pero no está resultando o simplemente es que faltan nodos.

A veces, cuando empiezas a programar algo jodido, tienes que descartar y empezar de 0 por que lo que estás haciendo llega un momento que está totalmente parcheado y liado. Esperemos que no sea el caso de la gestión del tangle.


----------



## workforfood (1 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Esperemos que la wallet del UCL solucione el tema wallet de una puta vez.




El OP lo tiene todo en bitfinex el tema de wallet no le preocupa nada. A mí me parece que le estamos dando demasiada importancia al wallet cuando en Bitfinex están bien los IOTAS. El monedero aunque funcione siempre se producen errores.


----------



## workforfood (1 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Yo tb lo tengo todo en bitfinex pero es por que me fio mas de bitfinex de esta mierda wallet y eso es lo triste.
> 
> Debe ser prioridad ver como evoluciona este tema y el tema de tps y confirmed rate. si vemos que no despega salirnos en zona honrosa.



Y nos damos cuenta ahora ::

Subirá a to the moon si la tecnología funciona sino se hundirá, por eso hay que invertir poco a poco, y estar atento. Lo llevo haciendo desde el verano y no pasa nada. Los datos técnicos están a la vista de todo el mundo es la moneda más clara que hay, lo demás es propaganda.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Dic 2017)

Pues yo revinculando y retransmitiendo varias veces siempre puedo enviar o recibir. Recibir en cuestión de minutos, enviar tarda más, a veces una hora. No se si tiene algo que ver o es casualidad, pero hasta que no ha acabado la transacción no paro el PC, si lo paro no acaba de confirmar transacciones.


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

Cuales son los proximos hitos que podrian hacer subir el precio de iota en las proximas semanas/meses?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Cuales son los proximos hitos que podrian hacer subir el precio de iota en las proximas semanas/meses?



Este mes deben de sacar una wallet en condiciones, ya está anunciado. 

En teoría tiene que haber más bombazos, pero no creo que superen en trabajar codo con codo con Microsoft y crear este mercado de datos para todo este montón de grandes empresas que se han sumado al proyecto.


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Este mes deben de sacar una wallet en condiciones, ya está anunciado.
> 
> En teoría tiene que haber más bombazos, pero no creo que superen en trabajar codo con codo con Microsoft y crear este mercado de datos para todo este montón de grandes empresas que se han sumado al proyecto.



Estoy por meterle mas pasta, esta cripto puede doblar facilmente.


----------



## spala (1 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Cuales son los proximos hitos que podrian hacer subir el precio de iota en las proximas semanas/meses?



van a haber muchas novedades, dale un año para ver resultados,
dos para saltar de alegria
cinco o seis para arrepentirte toda tu vida de no haber puesto más pasta a dia de hoy que podías.

a parte de la UCL Wallet, hay hardware en desarrollo, empresas sin desvelar, proyectos, actualizaciones de la red, programadores q contratar desde la IOT Alliance, etc etc etc,

yo a dia de hoy sigo metiendo pasta poco a poco, ni que sean 50€ o 75€ por semana (si puedo)
no me importa el precio ya, solo me importa que sume el numer de iotas de mi cuenta cuanto antes.

cuanto más sube, más dificil es que baje, por que la gente no querrá vender en pérdida, por eso sigo comprando a cualquier precio,
la ultima compra fué a 1,2$ en plena subida, y me daba igual. Lllega la pasta? compro, al precio que esté.


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> van a haber muchas novedades, dale un año para ver resultados,
> dos para saltar de alegria
> cinco o seis para arrepentirte toda tu vida de no haber puesto más pasta a dia de hoy que podías.
> 
> ...



Hombre, tampoco eso, hay que diversificar un poco::

Gracias por la info.


----------



## trancos123 (1 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> van a haber muchas novedades, dale un año para ver resultados,
> dos para saltar de alegria
> cinco o seis para arrepentirte toda tu vida de no haber puesto más pasta a dia de hoy que podías.
> 
> ...



Que va a subir esta claro, lo que hay que adivinar si dentro de 5 años valen mas 1.000€ metidos a día de hoy a IOTA o a btc.
Esa es la clave.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Dic 2017)

He leído en Reddit que hay reunión de Microsoft con IOTA el 15 de diciembre. De momento es un rumor, pero está claro que se avecinan cosas muy interesantes...


----------



## Azkenchack (1 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> He leído en Reddit que hay reunión de Microsoft con IOTA el 15 de diciembre. De momento es un rumor, pero está claro que se avecinan cosas muy interesantes...



Por favor, que la retrasen al 26, que hasta el 20 no cobro la extraordinaria...


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que va a subir esta claro, lo que hay que adivinar si dentro de 5 años valen mas 1.000€ metidos a día de hoy a IOTA o a btc.
> Esa es la clave.



En tres años no sé, pero si IOTA funciona como se espera, en 5 años habrá subido más que bitcoin.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

he comprado 80 más hoy...unas 500 en total....8:


----------



## spala (1 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Que va a subir esta claro, lo que hay que adivinar si dentro de 5 años valen mas 1.000€ metidos a día de hoy a IOTA o a btc.
> Esa es la clave.



jejeej, está claro, nunca sabes al 100% cual es la moneda que mayor rendimiento puede darte, pero yo apostaría a IOTA sin duda, por algo movi lo poco q tenia en bitcoins a IOTA, estoy 100% en IOTA, no tengo diversificación en criptos.
A otros les gusta diversificar, se sienten más seguros, eso ya cada cual...

gente que tienen 20 y 30 monedas diferentes, qué hacen? se bajan la wallet de todas y cada una de las criptos?
la vagancia les puede, se queda todo en el exchanger y el dia que cierre como cerró cryptsy, como cerró mtgox, btc-e, etc... se cagarán en todo.


----------



## PREDATOR (1 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> he comprado 80 más hoy...unas 500 en total....8:



Hola , que sistema usas tu para comprar`?
yo hoy he utilizado bitcoin.de + bitfinex, 
en comisiones se me va un pico.
Sabes cual es el mejor metodo?
Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## spala (1 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola , que sistema usas tu para comprar`?
> yo hoy he utilizado bitcoin.de + bitfinex,
> en comisiones se me va un pico.
> Sabes cual es el mejor metodo?
> Un saludo y gracias!



kraken tiene SEPA gratuita,
y bitstamp también, (precisa algo de identificaciones este exchagner pero va mejor que kraken que falla mucho)


----------



## pepeluilli (1 Dic 2017)

Iba a hacer unos paper wallet para unos miniregalos de navidad y tras recabar información, veo esto: 

" don't know if I'd be in such a rush to be using a paper wallet. It might be smarter to wait for a more "final" implementation of the protocol before setting and forgetting your balance. The state of this project doesn't really lend itself to a hands off approach at the moment "

Concerns about transferring money to a paper wallet

Así que nada.

Por fin he conseguido vaciar el wallet, me ha costado lo suyo, varias horas y numeros attach y rebroadcast


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola , que sistema usas tu para comprar`?
> yo hoy he utilizado bitcoin.de + bitfinex,
> en comisiones se me va un pico.
> Sabes cual es el mejor metodo?
> Un saludo y gracias!



En Kraken cobran un 0,25 % creo, por enviar Ethers a Bitfinex, SEPA gratis...de momento me va bien...


----------



## davitin (1 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> jejeej, está claro, nunca sabes al 100% cual es la moneda que mayor rendimiento puede darte, pero yo apostaría a IOTA sin duda, por algo movi lo poco q tenia en bitcoins a IOTA, estoy 100% en IOTA, no tengo diversificación en criptos.
> A otros les gusta diversificar, se sienten más seguros, eso ya cada cual...
> 
> gente que tienen 20 y 30 monedas diferentes, qué hacen? se bajan la wallet de todas y cada una de las criptos?
> la vagancia les puede, se queda todo en el exchanger y el dia que cierre como cerró cryptsy, como cerró mtgox, btc-e, etc... se cagarán en todo.



Btc-e cerro? Pero si me abri una cuenta ahi el verano pasado.


----------



## spala (1 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Btc-e cerro? Pero si me abri una cuenta ahi el verano pasado.



si, btc-e la cerraron tras detener a ruso en un viaje fuera de rusia, o algo así, no puedo acordarme
lo vinculaban con el lavado de dinero del supuesto robo de mtgox,

tras eso volvierón a abrir exchanger, llamado WEX | Bitcoin Exchange, Namecoin Exchange, Litecoin Exchange, BTC Exchange
y devolvieron parte de la pasta q tenia la gente, pero muchos perdieorn,

yo estuve en btc-e durante varios años tenia ahí mis Litecoins y no los movia, simplemente me fiaba,
cuando conocí IOTA lo ví claro y movi todo lo q tenía en litecoins y lo poco que tenia en bitcoins, a IOTA,
un par de semanas después, btc-e cerró puertas,

para mi IOTA de alguna forma me salvó el culo,

ahora ya no me fio mucho tiempo de los exchangers, la pasta en tu wallet, y guardarla de forma segura, en mi caso desdede una distro linux, no me fio de lo limpio que puedo tener windows,
y basta de trading, solo hice que perder dinero, lo unico que funciona es el hold


----------



## Azkenchack (1 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> y basta de trading, solo hice que perder dinero, lo unico que funciona es el hold



100% de acuerdo contigo. Estuve con el trading una semana y perdí bastante dinero...pero una noche me metí en bitcoin classic y me desperté a la mañana del sabado con una subida espectacular....cerré posición, recogí ganancias y cerré mi cuenta en 500Plus
El trading, para los que no tenemos ni p. idea es una droga muy cara...lo que ganas en una semana, lo pierdes en un día.


----------



## orbeo (1 Dic 2017)

Ya estamos ahí otra vez, 1,50 y subiendo


----------



## PREDATOR (1 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ya estamos ahí otra vez, 1,50 y subiendo



Bueno he realizado un pequeño experimento social con los grupos de amigos y familiares de whatssap, el 100% no tenia mucha idea del tema sobre bitcoins y demas y el 100% no se fiaba, no meteria ni 1 solo euro.


----------



## spala (1 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno he realizado un pequeño experimento social con los grupos de amigos y familiares de whatssap, el 100% no tenia mucha idea del tema sobre bitcoins y demas y el 100% no se fiaba, no meteria ni 1 solo euro.



mejor, ayudan a no subir el precio, que cuando se metan los chinos, koreanos, y demás, terminará subiendo demasiado rápido al final xD


----------



## alea (2 Dic 2017)

Yo he comentado a unos pocos amigos el tema y aunque la mayoría han hablado hablar del bitcoin, no tienen mucha idea, y del resto ni han oido hablar. No les digo que inviertan, solo les aconsejo que se informen un poco, ojo, pero la mayoría no hace ni eso. Aunque hay 2-3 amigos que han invertido, de lo cual me alegro un montón.


----------



## spala (2 Dic 2017)

se de dos q han pedido créditos para invertir


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Bueno he realizado un pequeño experimento social con los grupos de amigos y familiares de whatssap, el 100% no tenia mucha idea del tema sobre bitcoins y demas y el 100% no se fiaba, no meteria ni 1 solo euro.



Casi toda mi familia tiene criptos, de hecho invirtieron en el Bitcoin poco después de invertir yo, les dije cuando valia 300€: "Esto es algo que puede valer 10.000 ó 0", y se metieron mis padres, tíos, primos y hasta abuelos, obviamente con dinero que se podían permitir perder. 

Muchos de ellos vendieron a los 4000$, sacaron la mayor parte y dejaron una parte dentro, volvieron a comprar bitcoins a los 5000$, y ahora tienen iotas desde los 0.40$-0.5$. Vamos hacen lo que yo hago. 

Varios de mis tíos han dejado de currar ya, tan solo uno de ellos no invirtió, y cuando me ve me dice: "tú te has ganado ese dinero sin hacer nada, yo el mío me lo gano con el sudor de mi frente", y le digo: "pues imagínate si hago algo, me hago billonario". ::


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Casi toda mi familia tiene criptos, de hecho invirtieron en el Bitcoin poco después de invertir yo, les dije cuando valia 300€: "Esto es algo que puede valer 10.000 ó 0", y se metieron mis padres, tíos, primos y hasta abuelos, obviamente con dinero que se podían permitir perder.
> 
> Muchos de ellos vendieron a los 4000$, sacaron la mayor parte y dejaron una parte dentro, volvieron a comprar bitcoins a los 5000$, y ahora tienen iotas desde los 0.40$-0.5$. Vamos hacen lo que yo hago.
> 
> Varios de mis tíos han dejado de currar ya, tan solo uno de ellos no invirtió, y cuando me ve me dice: "tú te has ganado ese dinero sin hacer nada, yo el mío me lo gano con el sudor de mi frente", y le digo: "pues imagínate si hago algo, me hago billonario". ::



Suena un poco a envidia insana, dile que aún no es tarde para invertir a ver que dice.


----------



## R2volador (2 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Hola , que sistema usas tu para comprar`?
> yo hoy he utilizado bitcoin.de + bitfinex,
> en comisiones se me va un pico.
> Sabes cual es el mejor metodo?
> Un saludo y gracias!



Yo realizo transferencia SEPA a Bitstamp y en 2-3 días confirmado. Compro ETH y los envío a Bitfinex


----------



## Azkenchack (2 Dic 2017)

Por mi parte, yo no difundo entre familiares y amigos que metan pasta en IOTAs o cualquier otra criptomoneda.
Pienso que, si el tema va "pa arriba", los que metieron pasta no te van a hacer la ola ni te lo van a agradecer; en cambio, si peta, siempre te echaran en cara que palmaron pasta por hacerte caso.
Por otro lado, si el tema va "pa arriba", los que no metieron pasta te van a tener envidia; en cambio, si peta, te verán como un pringao que queria hacerse rico sin dar un palo al agua.
En definitiva, tengo más que perder que de ganar. Así pues, que cada perro se lama su cipote. Ninguno de mis familiares o amigos me dice lo que gana en su trabajo ni el dinero que tiene en el banco. Ni pregunto ni quiero saberlo. Y por ello, tampoco lo digo ni quiero que me pregunten.


----------



## saura (2 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Por mi parte, yo no difundo entre familiares y amigos que metan pasta en IOTAs o cualquier otra criptomoneda.
> Pienso que, si el tema va "pa arriba", los que metieron pasta no te van a hacer la ola ni te lo van a agradecer; en cambio, si peta, siempre te echaran en cara que palmaron pasta por hacerte caso.
> Por otro lado, si el tema va "pa arriba", los que no metieron pasta te van a tener envidia; en cambio, si peta, te verán como un pringao que queria hacerse rico sin dar un palo al agua.
> En definitiva, tengo más que perder que de ganar. Así pues, que cada perro se lama su cipote. Ninguno de mis familiares o amigos me dice lo que gana en su trabajo ni el dinero que tiene en el banco. Ni pregunto ni quiero saberlo. Y por ello, tampoco lo digo ni quiero que me pregunten.




No se donde leí algo así como que “” cuando ganas mucho dinero provocas envidia y cuando lo pierdes provocas la risa”” es algo comprobado por mí mismo q tiene mucho de verdad, aun así no puedo reprimir la necesidad de ayudar al hermano o al amigo para que gane un duro cuando consideras bajo tu punto de vista que es muy fácil que la inversión sea positiva. Que luego sale mal!!! Pues lo sientes pero uno lo hace de buena fe y si pierde el hermano o amigo también a de saber q mas ha perdido el que lo aconsejó.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (2 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Por mi parte, yo no difundo entre familiares y amigos que metan pasta en IOTAs o cualquier otra criptomoneda.
> Pienso que, si el tema va "pa arriba", los que metieron pasta no te van a hacer la ola ni te lo van a agradecer; en cambio, si peta, siempre te echaran en cara que palmaron pasta por hacerte caso.
> Por otro lado, si el tema va "pa arriba", los que no metieron pasta te van a tener envidia; en cambio, si peta, te verán como un pringao que queria hacerse rico sin dar un palo al agua.
> En definitiva, tengo más que perder que de ganar. Así pues, que cada perro se lama su cipote. Ninguno de mis familiares o amigos me dice lo que gana en su trabajo ni el dinero que tiene en el banco. Ni pregunto ni quiero saberlo. Y por ello, tampoco lo digo ni quiero que me pregunten.



No estoy deacuerdo. 

Recomendar en cuanto a más gente mejor, a mayor demanda, mayor precio. Es de tu interés.

Y si recomiendas a gente desconocida en internet, ¿porqué no ibas a recomendárselo a tus seres queridos?. 

Yo la prueba que les doy es: Yo he metido esta pasta, si se hunde el barco, el capitán se hunde con él. 

Ten en cuenta que yo les recomiendo comprar con la mejor de mis intenciones, y también les digo que solo metan pasta que se permitan perder, yo no les prometí que el bitcoin valdría 10.000$ (estas promesas solo se pueden hacer a foreros en internet ), sino que les dejé claro desde el principio que el bitcoin podría valer 10.000$ o 0$, así que si palman pasta, ya saben que les avisé, y si ganan, me alegro por ellos, así tenemos todos más tiempo para estar juntos y así ha sido precisamente.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Dic 2017)

Dominik Schiener y un jefe de Volkswagen en la televisión nacional alemana :baba:

Dominik Schiener (DomSchiener)
Exciting stuff: Next week I'm going to be on national television #ZDFMoma together with @JohannJungwirth, Chief Digital Officer of Volkswagen #IOTA. Thanks to @wc_ulrich and team. @zdf @morgenmagazin
12:39 PM - 2 Dec 2017


----------



## trancos123 (2 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Dominik Schiener y un jefe de Volkswagen en la televisión nacional alemana :baba:
> 
> Dominik Schiener (DomSchiener)
> Exciting stuff: Next week I'm going to be on national television #ZDFMoma together with @JohannJungwirth, Chief Digital Officer of Volkswagen #IOTA. Thanks to @wc_ulrich and team. @zdf @morgenmagazin
> 12:39 PM - 2 Dec 2017



Pongo la url:
Twitter


----------



## Gian Gastone (2 Dic 2017)

Que opinais de Cardano/ADA acaba de salir a mercado y parece que quiere superaar a IOTA en capitalizaci'on, dicen que son Blockchain de 3Generacion.


----------



## itaka (2 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> Que opinais de Cardano/ADA acaba de salir a mercado y parece que quiere superaar a IOTA en capitalizaci'on, dicen que son Blockchain de 3Generacion.



Pues ha sido buen pelotazo, ni idea sobre el futuro de esa cripto. 

La mayoría de las criptos no se que aportan o que ventajas tienen. Litecoin, Etherum clasic o Dash, ni idea para que valen o si se usan más alla de la especulación. 

a ver si nuestras iotas pegan el mismo subidon que Cardano.


----------



## spala (2 Dic 2017)

queda bien definida Cardano aqui XD


----------



## Brezo (2 Dic 2017)

Esperando a kraken... sigo on hold... y mira que les escribi un ticket pero ni me han respondido.. 
alguna forma de comprar de manera instantanea?


----------



## Periplo (2 Dic 2017)

Les pregunte sobre los problemas para abrir ordenes de compra y me han contestado esto 2 días después.


Jen*(Kraken Support)

Dec 1, 14:15 PST

We're aware of the kind of error you're seeing, it's a problem from when our system gets overloaded with traffic. We're in the process of adding capacity to deal with it, but in the meantime we ask your patience while placing trades, as a trade can sometimes go through, even when it says it failed.

Use caution when trading during busy times. Until our upgrades are complete, trading may be difficult when the user load increases.

If you see an error, refresh the page and check your orders to confirm the order was not placed before attempting to place the trade again.

Thanks for using Kraken,

Jen



Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (2 Dic 2017)

itsuga dijo:


> Muchas gracias por este post. Otro que se apunta a IOTA y más despues de leer esto:
> 
> IOTA Crypto-currency for Internet-of-Things | IOTA Tangle is a Quantum-Secure Directed Acyclic Graph
> 
> ...



De momento el oficial, es un poco mierder todavía pero bueno es lo que hay

Releases · iotaledger/wallet · GitHub


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2017)

Buenos días, hoy esta creciendo poco a poco la cotización, 1.58 ahora mismo. Continúa su tendencia alcista.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2017)

Máximo superado, cotiza ya a 1.60.


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Máximo superado, cotiza ya a 1.60.



Y hace 4 días que estaba a 0,45 jeje
A este ritmo nos plantamos en 2,50 antes de que termine el año.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y hace 4 días que estaba a 0,45 jeje
> A este ritmo nos plantamos en 2,50 antes de que termine el año.



Yo llegué a comprar a 0.35, era duro comprar en una tendencia bajista, ahora me arrepiento de no comprar más, pero a toro pasado es fácil decirlo. 

Ahora tal vez sea mejor momento aún para invertir, antes solo podíamos especular con sus socios y asumimos más riesgo, ahora tenemos la seguridad de que tiene un apoyo muy fuerte de grandes empresas. 

En diciembre en París igual Microsoft y IOTA nos anuncian más cosas.


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

Es que lo del wallet es fundamental y básico.

Imagina que te desconectas durante un tiempo, de repente dices OH! debo tener un millón de leuros en mi wallet, me jubilo con 40 años haha joderos el resto! 

Abres el wallet y marca 0. Meeec me tiro del puente.


----------



## Brezo (3 Dic 2017)

Tirandome de los pelos y mi dinero sigue on hold en kraken. Si lo hago por wire transfer llega automaticamente al momento ainque tenga comision?


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Tirandome de los pelos y mi dinero sigue on hold en kraken. Si lo hago por wire transfer llega automaticamente al momento ainque tenga comision?



¿Desde cuando estás así? hice una transferencia a kraken el 27, el 29 estaba en kraken y ese mismo día pasó de ON HOLD a SUCCESS


----------



## trancos123 (3 Dic 2017)

A 1.76$ !!


----------



## Brezo (3 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿Desde cuando estás así? hice una transferencia a kraken el 27, el 29 estaba en kraken y ese mismo día pasó de ON HOLD a SUCCESS



La hice el lunes por la noche desde el jueves on hold...


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

Que subidon a pegado, debi comprar mas en su momento yo tambien.


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

dejad de lamentaros y comprar ahora, antes de que sea más tarde,
corrija o no corrija es irrelevante, si corrije podreis comprar aún más si quereis.

yo compré a 1,2 en plena subida, y sentia q igual bajaría pero me daba igual, no me vale el riesgo.

se de uno que vendió bitcoin a 10$ y el precio se puso a 15$
el tio aun está espernado que baje a 9$ para recomprar.


----------



## EDV (3 Dic 2017)

Lo único malo que veo de esta subida de IOTA es que los tengo en Bitfinex y a falta de una wallet fiable no me atrevo a sacarlas. 

No estoy cómodo, en definitiva.

Con Waves estoy bastante más tranquilo, con su app y wallet me da mucha más confianza.


----------



## arras2 (3 Dic 2017)

Yo estoy fatal. Tuve la oportunidad de comprar a 1.10 en la segunda ostia de la semana pasada y no lo hice. Y ya no ha dado tregua y es que a estos precios ya mentalmente no puedo...

La psicología me mata.


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo estoy fatal. Tuve la oportunidad de comprar a 1.10 en la segunda ostia de la semana pasada y no lo hice. Y ya no ha dado tregua y es que a estos precios ya mentalmente no puedo...
> 
> La psicología me mata.



Yo a 0.55 me pareció comprar caro cuando luego bajo a 0.36

Lo que ahora te parece caro luego podrá parecerte muy barato

También compré en ATH bitcoin hace 8 meses y me pareció muy caro, y ya ves


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Dic 2017)

He vuelto a comprar algo a 1,37 y posiblemente compre la semana un poco más
Y con esto me planto...de momento


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo estoy fatal. Tuve la oportunidad de comprar a 1.10 en la segunda ostia de la semana pasada y no lo hice. Y ya no ha dado tregua y es que a estos precios ya mentalmente no puedo...
> 
> La psicología me mata.



el tren de 0.3 ya pasó

te vas a subir al tren de 1,7$ ?

o si quieres puedes esperar un año al tren de los 10$
o dos años al de los 50$


----------



## bmbnct (3 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Si la Wallet encaja y el anuncio de comefrombeyond sale bien nos vamos a ir a 5$. El locazo de comefrombeyond dice que se ha puesto a escribir código para un sistema de rewards de nodes o alguna movida así
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Tienes algún enlace donde lo mencione? Googleando no he encontrado nada.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2017)

1.80, vaya rally se está marcando hoy!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Dic 2017)

400 € más que he metido ahora, Kraken colapsado, 1 hora he tardado...que barbaridad...he doblado lo poco que tenía en una semana...sensación de vértigo...de todas maneras me mantengo prudente...:


----------



## arras2 (3 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> el tren de 0.3 ya pasó
> 
> te vas a subir al tren de 1,7$ ?
> 
> ...



A ver, voy en 0.75 pero con una cantidad pequeña. Quería aumentar en 5 veces la cantidad, pero ahora ya no puedo. Psicológicamente no soy capaz.


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

Dentro de poco se pone por encima de Litecoin marketcap

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 16:36 ----------

Por si alguien entiende alemán. Iota en un programa de economía en Alemania.

Florian Söllner: IOTA - Darum ist diese Kryptowährung anders und interessant - DER AKTIONÄR TV


----------



## easyridergs (3 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo unos cuantos GI a 0.65 de media, como mola ver lo que sube la pasta ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Tengo 45 años, espero jubilarme a los 50 gracias a IOTA ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

1,88 y subiendo


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Dic 2017)

Cuidado!!!! Que cosas como esta rompen el cántaro
Warning Signs About Another Giant Bitcoin Exchange - NYTimes.com

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

pues yo no, ya he quitado mi pasta de bitfinex, ahora evito la tentación de venderla,
está 100% segura en mi ordenador, 

no me arriesgo a posibles colapsos del exchanger, y eso q me fio de bitfinex, pero me fio más de mi mismo, ya me salvé el culo una vez con btc-e de pura casualidad,
ya perdí lo q tenia en cryptsy pk cerró,

por cierto, 1,9 y subiendo, posiblmenete va a tocar 2 hoy mismo xd


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Dic 2017)

A ver si no va ser un "error ó dejadez casual" el no tener una Wallet en condiciones...veo que han empezado la casa por el tejado...¿ Madoff 2.0 ?...ienso:


----------



## easyridergs (3 Dic 2017)

Esta mañana he estado revisando la supuesta competencia de IOTA, la Hdac con apoyo de Hyundai. A mi modo de ver poco tienen que ver, esta última se basa en blockchain mientras IOTA es Tangle Dag, tecnologías completamente diferentes. Además la ICO Hdac está sobrevalorada, cuando salga al exchange el bump está asegurado, después igual se le puede poner algún lerillo.


----------



## VictorW (3 Dic 2017)

2.01$... Nuevo ATH!!!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Siempre puedes dejar el barco. Te vas con las ganancias actuales y adios muy buenas, ni tienes que estar mirando gráficas, ni preocuparte de "hackeos" en bitfinex o de theters o de si bitcoin sube o baja ::



Por 700 €...pero resulta raro que no se empeñen mucho en sacar una Wallet decente...8:


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver si no va ser un "error ó dejadez casual" el no tener una Wallet en condiciones...veo que han empezado la casa por el tejado...¿ Madoff 2.0 ?...ienso:



lo han dicho 20 veces, tienen prioridad por el desarrollo interno del sistema,
la wallet es secundaria ahora mismo
y aún asi otro equipo lo sdel UCL están terminando una wallet, 

a mi me da igual eso, por que voy a 3, 4 y 5 años vista,

tienen mucho trbaajo, este año 2018 va a ser bueno bueno, recordaremos 2$ como una ganga.


----------



## malibux (3 Dic 2017)

A ver quién llega antes, si Bitcoin a los 12k o IOTA a los 2$


----------



## EDV (3 Dic 2017)

Yo prefiero la pasta en bitfinex antes que en la wallet, no me la juego a perderlo por algún error propio.

Pero tampoco me gusta tenerlo en un exchange. De momento esperaré, no hay otra. 

Es algo frustrante. Tanto que estoy viendo que si sacan una wallet decente pega un pump sólo por eso xd


----------



## itaka (3 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Me estáis acojonando con bitfinex . Coño con la Wallet y los Issues de seguridad que se han visto en reddit no pensais que mejor en bitfinex ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



El autor del hilo, que tiene bastante en IOTAS, comento que lo tiene en bitfinex y duerme tranquilo.


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Me estáis acojonando con bitfinex . Coño con la Wallet y los Issues de seguridad que se han visto en reddit no pensais que mejor en bitfinex ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Yo lo tengo en el wallet también, como dice el compañero, me fío más de mi mismo.


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

la billetera no tiene ninguna falla de seguridad,

los problemas de robos que han habido han sido por 2 razones principalmente
ambas errores de principiantes que leen poco,

1º por generar una seed no segura
2º por reusar una dirección usada.

si haces eso bien y ejecutas la billetera en un entorno seguro tipo linux,
te imprimes la semilla,
y compruebas desde el explorer q todo sigue en orden,

que es lo que hago yo,


----------



## Mig29 (3 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> la billetera no tiene ninguna falla de seguridad,
> 
> los problemas de robos que han habido han sido por 2 razones principalmente
> ambas errores de principiantes que leen poco,
> ...



Muchas gracias por la aclaración.
Yo tengo los IOTAS en Bitfinex, tengo poco y no me preocupa demasiado, pero prefiero hacer las cosas bien, hay algún tutorial donde ver como mandarlo a la billetera?


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

Mig29 dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la aclaración.
> Yo tengo los IOTAS en Bitfinex, tengo poco y no me preocupa demasiado, pero prefiero hacer las cosas bien, hay algún tutorial donde ver como mandarlo a la billetera?



Yo soy un muñones y lo hice a la primera, no tiene complicación.

Eso sí, lo fui pasando muy poco a poco en varias transferencias, por si acaso.

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 17:52 ----------

350% de subida en un mes, ojo.


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

Creeis que iota puede llegar a valer, en un año o dos, por ejemplo 100 dolares la unidad?


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que iota puede llegar a valer, en un año o dos, por ejemplo 100 dolares la unidad?



podría ser, pero apostaria mas bien a unos 20-50$ en 1-2 años


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Dic 2017)

Me estoy empezando a acojonar...casi está a 2$


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Me estoy empezando a acojonar...casi está a 2$



Pues yo llevo una alegría... 

---------- Post added 03-dic-2017 at 18:16 ----------

Superando a ltc!


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que iota puede llegar a valer, en un año o dos, por ejemplo 100 dolares la unidad?



Yo creo que podría subir este año a 30 o 40 dólares. Y no sería ninguna locura, creo que puede suceder. Pero es sólo un deseo de momento.


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Yo creo que podría subir este año a 30 o 40 dólares. Y no sería ninguna locura, creo que puede suceder. Pero es sólo un deseo de momento.



Ojala, si eso pasa se acabo la calderilla

Podriamos estar ante el siguiente "tren del pelotazo" para los que se nos paso bitcoin y ethereum.


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

Si llega a los 30 dólares casi estaría duplicando el marketcap de Eth... no digo que pueda o no pueda pasar. Sólo lo pongo en perspectiva


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si llega a los 30 dólares casi estaría duplicando el marketcap de Eth... no digo que pueda o no pueda pasar. Sólo lo pongo en perspectiva



Pues que los de eth se pongan las pilas jeje

Si Iota llega a 100$ me jubilo. Este btc donde quiera que esté entonces.


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

el marketcap de ETH hoy, no tiene pk ser el mismo mañana,
ETH puede llegar a 1000$ perfectamente

y iota quedar en 3º posicion con 30$ por ejemplo


----------



## Jdnec_wow (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si llega a los 30 dólares casi estaría duplicando el marketcap de Eth... no digo que pueda o no pueda pasar. Sólo lo pongo en perspectiva



Creo recordar que ETH estuvo tan solo a un 20% de alcanzar el market cap del Bitcoin. 

Si IOTA dobla el market cap de ETH, aún sería la menos de la mitad del market cap del Bitcoin.

Además es mucho más importante la industria IoT que la de los smart-contracts.

No lo veo descabellado la verdad, otra cosa es que lo consiga este mes, que lo veo improbable.


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si llega a los 30 dólares casi estaría duplicando el marketcap de Eth... no digo que pueda o no pueda pasar. Sólo lo pongo en perspectiva



Tampoco quiere decir nada...recuerda que un marketcap de 50.000 millones de dolares, por decir algo, no significa que un grupo de personas halla metido esa cantidad de dolares en esas monedas.


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Si llega a los 30 dólares casi estaría duplicando el marketcap de Eth... no digo que pueda o no pueda pasar. Sólo lo pongo en perspectiva



Es que estoy pensando que casi todas las coins (al menos las del top 10) van a pegar un pelotazo bastante notable este año. No me extrañaría que Btc llegue a 40.000, Eth según los gráficos de Negrofuturo podría ir hacia los 1.600 o mucho mas. Dash yo creo que esta acumulando y también creo que se va a ir a los 4.000 o 7.000... pero todo esto solo es una intuición. No tengo ningún fundamento. Solo ceo que después de conquistar el Btc los 10.000, y por la participación de otros operadores, creo que va a ver un efecto llamada hacia las criptos que hará que las subidas sean realmente notables. 


Negrofuturo tiene algún grafico en el que el Btc podría llegar a 300.000 en junio.



Negrofuturo dijo:


> Con esta arrolladora velocidad/volatilidad con la que avanza el caimán, que se come una corrección del 20% en un par de sesiones....
> 
> Si el sospechado cisne ya hubiera pasado..(que mañana ya entra en zona), con el canal que inició en septiembre, llegará al mes de Abril con una cotización de entre 15000 y 32000. Son precios de cierre semanal, y el rango se abre con velas, pero para los que viven el Hold... este canal es suficientemente sensato.
> 
> ...




Para los que piensan que da vertigo los 2 dólares actuales de IOTA creo que hay que pensar que hay mucho fiat que puede entrar en las criptos. 

Ver éste cálculo o comentario de Negrofuturo:



Negrofuturo dijo:


> UNA DE MUCHAS RAYAS
> 
> Las fotos que os pego ahora, son un poco molestas de "mirar" pero contienen mucha definición del escenario. Os pondré varias escalas.
> 
> ...


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

Y recordad que en Diciembre viene la tanda de noticias.

Reddit - Iota - Speculation: What is "Q"?


----------



## spala (3 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y recordad que en Diciembre viene la tanda de noticias.
> 
> Reddit - Iota - Speculation: What is "Q"?



qualcom ? xdd


----------



## davitin (3 Dic 2017)

Le he metido un par de eth mas.

Ojala no me tenga que arrepentir.


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Creo recordar que ETH estuvo tan solo a un 20% de alcanzar el market cap del Bitcoin.
> 
> Si IOTA dobla el market cap de ETH, aún sería la menos de la mitad del market cap del Bitcoin.
> 
> ...



No, en un mes no. Los 30 dólares de IOTA lo planteo en un año. Pero ya digo que no es mas que un deseo. Ojalá lleguemos a ese precio.


Bluearrow es un visionario que le dijo a otro forero: ¿Que mas te da comprar Btc a 1000 o a 1200 si dentro de unos años va a estar a 10.000? Han pasado 10 meses y ya estamos cerca de los 12.000. 

En cualquier momento puede haber grandes caidas en las criptos, pero creo que también habrá grandes remontadas.


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

X cierto podrían ponerle chincheta a este hilo


----------



## trancos123 (3 Dic 2017)

Una previsión que vi hace unos días, lastima que no este IOTA (me parece exagerado lo de ripple).


----------



## yanpakal (3 Dic 2017)

He leido varios mensajes sobre gente preocupada con bitfinex, me sorprende que la mentalidad es "o bitfinex o wallet".

Yo al primer articulo que he visto sobre los problemas de bitfinex, me he ido a coinmarketcap a ver que mas exchanges tienen iota, me he creado cuenta en binance y las he movido ahi. No se nada de binance, pero casi que confio mas en un exchange random, que en uno del que se cuentan cosas bastante turbias


----------



## wililon (3 Dic 2017)

Yo espero a la próxima cartera. La actual la he probado y no me ha convencido.

A mi lo que me preocupa ante un posible crash es que hay que pasar por la cripto para volver a fiat y me imagino los exchanges bastante pesados como para hacer 2 cambios.

Yo creo que la iota puede llegar a valer mucho más creo que 100 USD sería demasiado pero no muy lejos de ese orden de magnitud en no mucho tiempo.

Enviado desde mi m3 note mediante Tapatalk


----------



## trancos123 (3 Dic 2017)

yanpakal dijo:


> He leido varios mensajes sobre gente preocupada con bitfinex, me sorprende que la mentalidad es "o bitfinex o wallet".
> 
> Yo al primer articulo que he visto sobre los problemas de bitfinex, me he ido a coinmarketcap a ver que mas exchanges tienen iota, me he creado cuenta en binance y las he movido ahi. No se nada de binance, pero casi que confio mas en un exchange random, que en uno del que se cuentan cosas bastante turbias



Tenía total confianza en bitfinex, pero me esta empezando a preocupar el tema
bitfinex.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Dic 2017)

¿ Que tiene de bueno Binance comparado con Bitfinex ?...ienso:


----------



## p_pin (3 Dic 2017)

Yo pensé en enviar la iotas a Binance... pero vi que también tiene USDT (tether)...
Así que en principio si hay problemas en ese sentido también se vería afectado

Binance trade volume and market listings | CoinMarketCap


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Dic 2017)

Por cierto el antivirus al intentar entrar en Binance me ha bloqueado...no me pasa prácticamente en ningúna web...:rolleye::X


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

Un monedero web donde se pueden guardar IOTA, entre otras muchas criptos, es este:

Instantly Buy Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash and heaps more - CoinSpot

¿Alguien lo conoce? ¿Lo ha probado? ¿Es fiable?


----------



## orbeo (3 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> Un monedero web donde se pueden guardar IOTA, entre otras muchas criptos, es este:
> 
> Instantly Buy Bitcoin, Ethereum, Dash and heaps more - CoinSpot
> 
> ¿Alguien lo conoce? ¿Lo ha probado? ¿Es fiable?



Yo antes que usar un monedero web lo dejo en el exchange la verdad


----------



## djun (3 Dic 2017)

A mí el wallet de IOTA (light wallet 2.5.4 es la última versión), me ha ido bien en general. No he tenido problemas de saldo cero (tengo entendido que eso finalmente se solventa, aunque no se vean los IOTAS estan ahí según dicen)

A veces no me aparecía el campo para introducir la 'seed' e 'Iniciar sesión' con la wallet, pero eso se solventa cambiando de nodo en:
*Herramientas / Editar configuración del nodo*

Otras veces el nodo no me daba acceso o estaba inhabilitado... pero igualmente se cambia de nodo y se soluciona.
Se prueban varios nodos hasta que se encuentre uno que funcione bien. 

A pesar de estos pequeños inconvenientes va bien, no he tenido mayores problemas. 

Probar a instalarlo si quereis y transferiros varias pequeñas cantidades para probar y ver que tal os va. 

Eso sí a veces una transaccion me ha tardado en confirmase 92 horas y otras veces me tarda 7 horas. Pero ese es otro problema distinto, principalmente es tardanza de Bitfinex.


----------



## besto (3 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.
> 
> Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo. ::



Impresionante. La gente que te hiciera caso estará flipando. Vaya ojo tuviste...


----------



## tigrecito (3 Dic 2017)

...






Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2017)

Pregunta para alguien que domine temas técnicos de iota... 

¿Es peligroso haber reutilizado una dirección para recibir? En tal caso, ¿están seguras las iotas en el wallet? ¿Se deben mover a otro monedero por seguridad?


----------



## kpik (4 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> Lo único malo que veo de esta subida de IOTA es que los tengo en Bitfinex y a falta de una wallet fiable no me atrevo a sacarlas.
> 
> No estoy cómodo, en definitiva.
> 
> Con Waves estoy bastante más tranquilo, con su app y wallet me da mucha más confianza.





Azkenchack dijo:


> Cuidado!!!! Que cosas como esta rompen el cántaro
> Warning Signs About Another Giant Bitcoin Exchange - NYTimes.com
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk





spala dijo:


> pues yo no, ya he quitado mi pasta de bitfinex, ahora evito la tentación de venderla,
> está 100% segura en mi ordenador,
> 
> no me arriesgo a posibles colapsos del exchanger, y eso q me fio de bitfinex, pero me fio más de mi mismo, ya me salvé el culo una vez con btc-e de pura casualidad,
> ...




Bff me da bastante mal rollo todos estos rumores, pero por otro lado me da "reparo" liarla con la wallet de IOTA (tengo de BTC, pero como me pase alguna de las posibles complicaciones fijo que la lio y me quedo sin nada xD)

¿Alguna explicación de la wallet para dummies?


----------



## arras2 (4 Dic 2017)

Al final he claudicado y he entrado en 1.75. Me siento bastante mal por que el otro día tenía entrada en 1.10 a golpe de click, que se le va a hacer. Podría tener 1/3 más al mismo precio... Si sube bastante siempre pensaré en esas iotas que deje escapar.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Al final he claudicado y he entrado en 1.75. Me siento bastante mal por que el otro día tenía entrada en 1.10 a golpe de click, que se le va a hacer. Podría tener 1/3 más al mismo precio... Si sube bastante siempre pensaré en esas iotas que deje escapar.



No te ralles con eso, casi nadie entra en el momento justo, saca lo que puedas y ya.

Yo he entrado con peores numeros que tu, espero que el año que viene llegue a valer 20 pavos por lo menos::


----------



## spala (4 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pregunta para alguien que domine temas técnicos de iota...
> 
> ¿Es peligroso haber reutilizado una dirección para recibir? En tal caso, ¿están seguras las iotas en el wallet? ¿Se deben mover a otro monedero por seguridad?



una vez envias dinero y éste sale desde una o varias direcciones,
esa o todas esas, no debes usarlas nunca más para recibir dinero,

si recibes iotas, corres el riesgo de que alguien te las quite.

y pensaras, y como sé yo de qué direcciones han salido mis iotas?
la wallet te lo marca, las direcciones usadas quedan tachadas en el historial.

ahora viene el gran qué, por el cual alguno ha perdido dinero,
y que no se alerta lo suficiente,

en el momento en el que hay un snapshot, la wallet olvida las direcciones usadas por ahora, por lo que igual te piensas que una dirección no está usada por que no te la marca, y recibes dinero ahí. Ya estás jodido pues.

para mi wallet por ahora solo sirve para holdear y esperar a que el proyecto coja forma, recordar que está naciendo el proyecto.

no os quejeis tanto cabrones, que es como si estuvierais comprando amazon a 1$,
preferis que el proyecto esté acabado y comprar iotas a 2500$ 
o comprar a 2$ cuando está iniciandose? pues eso,

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 03:27 ----------




arras2 dijo:


> Al final he claudicado y he entrado en 1.75. Me siento bastante mal por que el otro día tenía entrada en 1.10 a golpe de click, que se le va a hacer. Podría tener 1/3 más al mismo precio... Si sube bastante siempre pensaré en esas iotas que deje escapar.



no te martirices, 1,75 aun es buen precio,

yo la semana que viene voy a compar un poco más, al precio que esté, me da igual si luego baja o lo que sea, "oh es q podia ahber tenido unos pocos mas, blablalba"
si, pero eso siempre, nunca vas a pillar la grafica al máximo ni al mínimo, solo compra, calla, espera, si baja compra más, si sube estate feliz de no haber esperado que bajara.
no hagas trading, solo funciona el hold, está comprobado, arriésgate y te puede salir cara la avaricia.


----------



## Patanegra (4 Dic 2017)

me quiero lanzar a las criptocoins y atrapar el retraso perdido. Llego tarde a bitcoin pero veo potencial en el IOTA. Como tambien llego algo tarde aqui, que os parece si pongo mas, digamos 100.000 euros que no necesito. Asi si se revaloriza de digamos solo 10 veces, me da para jubilarme en Ucrania para follarme chortinas a pelito. Es que mi mujer (algo mayor que yo) acaba de cumplir los 50 y su chocho canoso me esta dando repelus.


----------



## spala (4 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> me quiero lanzar a las criptocoins y atrapar el retraso perdido. Llego tarde a bitcoin pero veo potencial en el IOTA. Como tambien llego algo tarde aqui, que os parece si pongo mas, digamos 100.000 euros que no necesito. Asi si se revaloriza de digamos solo 10 veces, me da para jubilarme en Ucrania para follarme chortinas a pelito. Es que mi mujer (algo mayor que yo) acaba de cumplir los 50 y su chocho canoso me esta dando repelus.



estás a tiempo, házlo, me lo agradecerás en 5 años, posiblemente antes,

pero agradécemelo con un 2% del redito,

50 000 miotas es muy buen número, házlo rápido, antes de que suba más,

si por un casual corrije el precio aún podrás obtener unos cuantos extra baratos.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

Iota a 2.15 dolares....


----------



## vpsn (4 Dic 2017)

Tu da MUUUN


----------



## kaopower (4 Dic 2017)

ostia y no corregira su puta madre


----------



## mrman (4 Dic 2017)

joder, lo volveremos a ver por debajo de los 2$?! A este ritmo...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (4 Dic 2017)

Demasiado rapido...........


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> una vez envias dinero y éste sale desde una o varias direcciones,
> esa o todas esas, no debes usarlas nunca más para recibir dinero,
> 
> si recibes iotas, corres el riesgo de que alguien te las quite.
> ...



Pues yo he cometido ese error. ¿Debería mover las iotas a una nueva semilla?


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

Parece que se consolida en 2.25, despues de haber llegado a 2.50...lo mejor de todo es que esta creciendo independientemente de bitcoin.


----------



## vpsn (4 Dic 2017)

Yo hice la prueba con 3 miotas y me llego bien al wallet, ahora deberia pasar el grueso. Si hago la misma operacion que la que salio bien,desde bitfinex,deberia tener algun problema? Gracias!


----------



## EDV (4 Dic 2017)

Estoy por meter más pasta. Parece caro pero como dicen, si se va a largo plazo da igual que compres a 1 o a 2, si acaba a 10 el caso es que ganas una pasta.


----------



## albinegre (4 Dic 2017)

2.31
quinto en capitalizacon
to the mooooon.
Se va a ir a 5 en una semana


----------



## wililon (4 Dic 2017)

Nunca me han gustado los tatuajes pero me estoy planteando hacerme un símbolo de iota en el escroto


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Dios me despierto y aún con las legañas Iota en el 5 puesto y casi 2,40 haha 

Choo Choooo

Joder esto es mejor que hechar un polvo chortinas joderooooos estamos vivos!!


----------



## arras2 (4 Dic 2017)

Menos mal que claudiqué... Gracias por los ánimos. Y que lastima ser pobre para no haber metido más.


----------



## albinegre (4 Dic 2017)

No hay papel.


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Dic 2017)

Mis respetos a los credores del hilo, en especial a Jdnec_wow... y mis felicitaciones... bueno, ésto lo dejamos mejor para un poco más arriba, no?

Aún no he duplicado los btc que metí, aunque me hace falta un MH, parece que voy camino de ello.
IOT/BTC a 0.00021

El que los haya metido en los 5 primeros días de noviembre le ha sacado una rentabilidad curiosa curiosa curiosa...


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

Subidón por los Exchanges Coreanos están metiendo dinero a saco y hold de los devs no están vendiendo nada ellos tienen miles de millones de monedas recordemos que todos los miotas ya están repartidos.


----------



## EDV (4 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Señores esto va bien...
> 
> PERO: para ser ETH necesitaos nueva wallet potentísima y sin fallos y mas nodos.
> 
> ...



Tampoco es que ETH tenga algo mucho mejor como wallet. O te bajas el cliente entero o haces paper wallet.

Yo mis ETH los tengo en la Ledger. Eso sí sería puntazo, que dispositivos así soportaran IOTA. Aunque lo suyo es que tengan una wallet ellos mismos y si es para móvil aún mejor. En la clave del éxito está la facilidad de uso, para todo.


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

Dejo esto para refrescar el subidón con un poco de hielo.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table


----------



## Neleo (4 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Subidón por los Exchanges Coreanos están metiendo dinero a saco y hold de los devs no están vendiendo nada ellos tienen miles de millones de monedas recordemos que todos los miotas ya están repartidos.



En tal caso el mercado es muchísimo mas inferior al que se publica y calcular el market cap seria absurdo. Se sabe cual porcentaje esta innaccesible?


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Bueno viene una wallet potente ahora al menos están en fase de pruebas privadas y con los fallos de seguridad para dummies como auto regenerate address y movidas asi que acojonan un monton.
> 
> Solo quedaría el tema nodos para intentar ser la reina en TPS como dice workforfood.
> 
> ...



Se verá lo que pasa esta semana, yo no metería nada más por ahora hasta que corrija algo, tened en cuenta que esto no es ethereum ni bitcoin tiene un suply ENORME, me parece que solo están vendiendo los que compraron barato pero los devs que son los que tienen las monedas no las sueltan.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 09:34 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> Sigo sin interpretar bien eso worki. insisto que si dejas correr thetangle.org se pone fácil en 7-9 tps...
> 
> Cual es el bueno?



El que te he puesto es como funciona realmente, ten en cuenta que lo ves falseado por el coordinador central que es el que realmente lo maneja.


----------



## vpsn (4 Dic 2017)

a por los 3 
Esta barato, aun no vale 12000


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

Neleo dijo:


> En tal caso el mercado es muchísimo mas inferior al que se publica y calcular el market cap seria absurdo. Se sabe cual porcentaje esta innaccesible?



Pues casi todo, todas las monedas se repartieron en la ICO, en el market están saliendo a cuentagotas y lo están subiendo las pocas que salen al mercado los Coreanos, creadores de burbujas, la semana pasada pasó lo mismo y fue el domingo donde pegó el subidón, esta semana igual.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 09:43 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> worki. en thetangle.org tps sobre 16



Pero si da igual, los Coreanos están metiendo dinero a saco, les da igual los detalles ténicos, esta semana habrá que meterlo todo, por que sino se nos va a escapar.


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

Los coreanos la están comprando en el fin de semana, creo que pegará otro subidón el Domingo próximo.


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Por aquí hay otro proyecto DIY de guardar los Iota en Trezor, a ver si se ponen las pilas y sacan algo oficial

Iota Trezor development : Iota


----------



## EDV (4 Dic 2017)

No capto muy bien eso que decís y dicen en bitfinex de pedir una nueva dirección. ¿Si compro dos veces en bitfinex me juego el dinero?


----------



## arras2 (4 Dic 2017)

EDV dijo:


> No capto muy bien eso que decís y dicen en bitfinex de pedir una nueva dirección. ¿Si compro dos veces en bitfinex me juego el dinero?



no, te lo jugarías si te lo pasaras a tu wallet en varias veces utilizando la misma dirección de envío para cada uno de esos envíos. Cada vez que quieras recibir dinero, debes generar una nueva dirección de recepción (la cual se genera a partir de tu seed de 81 caracteres).

Lo que no entiendo es el por qué reutilizar una dirección puede ocasionar problemas de seguridad.

Edit: en bitfinex te juegas a que cierren el chiringuito... Yo estoy deseando la nueva wallet como agua de mayo. El otro día los cabrones me hicieron desaparecer toda la noche un valor de 4 cifras de dólares...


----------



## Brezo (4 Dic 2017)

Desesperado con kraken desde el 1.10 llevo esperando mi dinero. En coinbase hay un metodo con tarjeta que lo tienes instantaneo no? Luego nohay problema para comprar ethereums y mandarlos a bitfinex no?


----------



## arras2 (4 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Desesperado con kraken desde el 1.10 llevo esperando mi dinero. En coinbase hay un metodo con tarjeta que lo tienes instantaneo no? Luego nohay problema para comprar ethereums y mandarlos a bitfinex no?



Yo lo he hecho a través de kraken y no he usado coinbase, pero en teoría tendrías que poder hacerlo desde coinbase. Si te deja hacer un retiro en ethereum en coinbase, podrás hacerlo. 

Es una putada lo de kraken. A mi me jodió vilmente por su lentitud, y luego me jodió bitfinex haciendo desaparecer mi saldo durante horas. Por culpa de eso, en lugar de ir a 1$ de media con mis iotas, tengo que ir a 1,40 ::.

Suerte y que pilles buena entrada.


----------



## menok (4 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Desesperado con kraken desde el 1.10 llevo esperando mi dinero. En coinbase hay un metodo con tarjeta que lo tienes instantaneo no? Luego nohay problema para comprar ethereums y mandarlos a bitfinex no?



Por si te sirve de ayuda yo hago transferencia desde el banco a Spectrocoin y llega el mismo día. Después compro ETH y los envío a Bitfinex también el mismo día. Abrí cuenta en Kraken pero no la he usado, todo demasiado complicado desde el inicio.


----------



## Brezo (4 Dic 2017)

menok dijo:


> Por si te sirve de ayuda yo hago transferencia desde el banco a Spectrocoin y llega el mismo día. Después compro ETH y los envío a Bitfinex también el mismo día. Abrí cuenta en Kraken pero no la he usado, todo demasiado complicado desde el inicio.



Gracias pero la transferencia es instantanea sin depender del banco? Es que coinbase al parecer tiene un metodo con tarjeta que es instantaneo y ya no puedo esperar mas y bueno cuando tenga el dinero de kraken tambien se lo metere pero quiero entrar ya a ver si baja un poco a 1,90 o 1,80 para poder entrar bien


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (4 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Desesperado con kraken desde el 1.10 llevo esperando mi dinero. En coinbase hay un metodo con tarjeta que lo tienes instantaneo no? Luego nohay problema para comprar ethereums y mandarlos a bitfinex no?



Algo pasa, la SEPAS hechas con ING a Kraken llegan de un día para otro (comprobado por mí) y el dinero lo tienes disponible tan pronto llega (comprobado por mí también), sin duda te están haciendo la putada del siglo, mira a ver si puedes dar un rodeo y meterle por otro lado, no se me ocurre otra cosa.


----------



## menok (4 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Gracias pero la transferencia es instantanea sin depender del banco? Es que coinbase al parecer tiene un metodo con tarjeta que es instantaneo y ya no puedo esperar mas y bueno cuando tenga el dinero de kraken tambien se lo metere pero quiero entrar ya a ver si baja un poco a 1,90 o 1,80 para poder entrar bien



Tienen también la opción de ingreso con tarjeta pero creo que igualmente la cuenta necesita la verificación de usuario. La verificación me tardó unos 2 días.

Al final siempre vamos con prisas, éstos trámites los deberíamos tener resueltos antes de que nos entren las prisas por comprar.:|


----------



## calamatron (4 Dic 2017)

Yo llevo esperando q me transfieran 100 euros desde la caixa a kraken,desde el 1 de diciembre q estaba a 1,30 o asi.
Ni siquiera me contestan en el ticket.


----------



## QuiSap (4 Dic 2017)

Buenos días,

Una consulta para los que estáis mas al día, creéis que habrá una corrección?? Es por esperar el momento ideal para acumular mas, ya se que si sube a 10 és buena inversión pero si las compro a 2/1,90 mejor que mejor!!


----------



## Periplo (4 Dic 2017)

También desde el 1 Dicmbr. Esperando la transf. De Ing a. Kraken....

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rebollete (4 Dic 2017)

QuiSap dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Una consulta para los que estáis mas al día, creéis que habrá una corrección?? Es por esperar el momento ideal para acumular mas, ya se que si sube a 10 és buena inversión pero si las compro a 2/1,90 mejor que mejor!!



Posiblemente esa corrección sea posible, ha subiodo mucho en estos pocos dias, pero casi todos los que estamos por aqui apostamos a que suba, es mas este mes muchos creemos que se pone a 5€, yo creo que asi sera, pero quien sabe. Por lo tanto es una decision tuya, pero si vas a entrar este precio en el futuro puede ser una ganga o no.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

Aparte de Kraken y Bitinex...¿ algún Exchange con cara y ojos ?...¿ Xapo, Poloniex...?


----------



## calamatron (4 Dic 2017)

bueno pues me acaba de llegar los 100 euros.
ahora ls convierto en ether y los paso a bitfinex.Lo q no se es si tengo q cambiar la direccion q me dio bitfinex la ultima vez para transferir los ether,q opinais?


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

Habrá correción supongo, ya se han puesto casi todas las monedas en rojo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> bueno pues me acaba de llegar los 100 euros.
> ahora ls convierto en ether y los paso a bitfinex.Lo q no se es si tengo q cambiar la direccion q me dio bitfinex la ultima vez para transferir los ether,q opinais?



Se puede reutilizar la misma que te dio Bitfinex para enviar Ethereums...en cambio si fueran IOTAS no es aconsejable reutilizarla...no me preguntes porque...Yo también expuse esa duda, y eso me respondieron...

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 12:42 ----------




spala dijo:


> deposit wallet de que tipo? de ETH ?
> esas son reusables, puedes usar la misma,
> 
> con iota es diferente,
> ...



Pego aquí respuesta...


----------



## calamatron (4 Dic 2017)

Muchas gracias crack,ahora esperare a q haya correcion


----------



## Registrador (4 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Se puede reutilizar la misma que te dio Bitfinex para enviar Ethereums...en cambio si fueran IOTAS no es aconsejable reutilizarla...no me preguntes porque...Yo también expuse esa duda, y eso me respondieron...



En teoría cuándo envías Iotas desde una dirección concreta también envías con ellos la clave para desbloquearlos con lo cual una vez que envías Iotas toda la red conoce cual es la clave de *esa dirección*.

Ponen el ejemplo de la hucha del cerdito para guardar dinero. Puedes meter dinero varias veces en una dirección y esa dirección será segura, pero una vez que "rompas" el cerdito enviando iotas desde ese cerdito no debería ser utilizado porque no es seguro ya que todo el mundo sabe la contraseña de esa dirección.











Si me preguntas a mi, me parece evidente que el Wallet debería impedir reutilizar una dirección una vez que has enviado Iotas desde ella, por motivos de seguridad. Es de cajón, bajo mi modesto punto de vista.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> En teoría cuándo envías Iotas desde una dirección concreta también envías con ellos la clave para desbloquearlos con lo cual una vez que envías Iotas toda la red conoce cual es la clave de *esa dirección*.
> 
> Ponen el ejemplo de la hucha del cerdito para guardar dinero. Puedes meter dinero varias veces en una dirección y esa dirección será segura, pero una vez que "rompas" el cerdito enviando iotas desde ese cerdito no debería ser utilizado porque no es seguro ya que todo el mundo sabe la contraseña de esa dirección.
> 
> ...



Entiendo entonces. que el día que quieras enviar IOTAS a una Wallet, ya sea de papel, electrónica o digital, debes cambiar la dirección que te de Bitfinex ?...ienso:


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Todo en rojo, sangre por las calles y nuestras Iotas impasibles aguantando el chaparrón


----------



## Registrador (4 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Entiendo entonces. que el día que quieras enviar IOTAS a una Wallet, ya sea de papel, electrónica o digital, debes cambiar la dirección que te de Bitfinex ?...ienso:



Quiero pensar que en Bitfinex no volverán a re-utilizar las direcciones desde que las envían. Pero no soy un experto ni mucho menos.


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Si tenéis problemas ahora con Bitfinex es que le están metiendo caña

Twitter


----------



## easyridergs (4 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Quiero pensar que en Bitfinex no volverán a re-utilizar las direcciones desde que las envían. Pero no soy un experto ni mucho menos.



La dirección se cambia en el wallet receptor de IOTAS. En el wallet oficial de IOTA lo mejor es hacer los menos trasvases posibles, ya que en cada trasvase se genera una nueva dirección de recepción o envío, esto hace que al entrar a ver el saldo le cueste más encontrarlo en el Tangle y así mostrarlo.
Desde mi punto de vista lo mejor sino se quiere mantener las IOTAs en bitfinex es generar varias seed, cambiando manualmente algunos números, y enviarlas distribuidas a esas seed dejándolas quietas para no generar más direcciones.


----------



## josema82 (4 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Yo llevo esperando q me transfieran 100 euros desde la caixa a kraken,desde el 1 de diciembre q estaba a 1,30 o asi.
> Ni siquiera me contestan en el ticket.



Escala tu ticket por la red social, sino te pueden tardar 2 semanas a responder. Se sincero en las preguntas.

Escalate Your Kraken Support Ticket


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Desesperado con kraken desde el 1.10 llevo esperando mi dinero. En coinbase hay un metodo con tarjeta que lo tienes instantaneo no? Luego nohay problema para comprar ethereums y mandarlos a bitfinex no?



En coinbase con tarjeta es instantáneo, aunque un poco más caro.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 15:32 ----------

IOTA en los grandes medios

https://twitter.com/CNBC/status/937655469631565825


----------



## PREDATOR (4 Dic 2017)

Astrud Gilberto - FLY ME TO THE MOON - 1964 - Stereo - YouTube


----------



## easyridergs (4 Dic 2017)

Otra vez disparados to the moon ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Dic 2017)

2.70! 

Ya se ha ventilado a Btg y Dash, ahora va disparada a por Ripple. Después de Ripple ya son palabras mayores, Bitcoin Cash, Ethereum y Bitcoin..


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Tercera por volumen cerca de igualar a Eth


----------



## arras2 (4 Dic 2017)

locura, esto no es bueno. A 3$, las iotas tendrán un valor similar al 1% del oro existente en el mundo!!!. No es normal esto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> locura, esto no es bueno. A 3$, las iotas tendrán un valor similar al 1% del oro existente en el mundo!!!. No es normal esto.



Pero es que el Bitcoin es locura y 3/4...::


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> locura, esto no es bueno. A 3$, las iotas tendrán un valor similar al 1% del oro existente en el mundo!!!. No es normal esto.



El OP predijo 4 antes que acabe el año pero a este paso llegamos a 10 haha


----------



## saura (4 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si tenéis problemas ahora con Bitfinex es que le están metiendo caña
> 
> Twitter



Espero que sea por eso que cuando entro, la página se encuentra en blanco... Menudo cague tengo con bitfinex, la wallet y su puta madre!!!


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Nos están poniendo finos en el reddit de bitcoin....
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



En /btc o /Bitcoin? Tienes enlace?


----------



## Leroy (4 Dic 2017)

Está todo saturado. Hace 3 horas que envié transacción de eth desde coinbase a bitfinex y sigue en estado pendiente... esto no es ni medio normal joder


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (4 Dic 2017)

Leroy dijo:


> Está todo saturado. Hace 3 horas que envié transacción de eth desde coinbase a bitfinex y sigue en estado pendiente... esto no es ni medio normal joder



Yo creo que está todo petardeando por la cantidad de gente que está intentando pillar su cacho, Kraken por las SEPAS para pasarlas a Bitfinex y Bitfinex por los coreanos locos agarrando IOTAS como si no hubiera un mañana. 

HOLD IOTA!!!


----------



## racional (4 Dic 2017)

Leroy dijo:


> Está todo saturado. Hace 3 horas que envié transacción de eth desde coinbase a bitfinex y sigue en estado pendiente... esto no es ni medio normal joder



Usa Ripple para enviar fondos, ya veras que llega al instante.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (4 Dic 2017)

Al ritmo que va la cosa hoy toca los 3$, pena no haber vendido a mi madre, hermana y sobrinos en algun mercado de Kabul para haber comprado mas IOTA en su momento


----------



## R2volador (4 Dic 2017)

Leroy dijo:


> Está todo saturado. Hace 3 horas que envié transacción de eth desde coinbase a bitfinex y sigue en estado pendiente... esto no es ni medio normal joder



Yo esta mañana he recibido el deposito en Bitstamp y he comprado ETH y los he enviado a bitfinex sin problemas. Aunque no he comprado IOTAs, me he quedado esperando a ver si baja a 2,20 ... :S


----------



## easyridergs (4 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> En el reddit de iota en un post sobre fud pusieron el enlace. Me puse a leer a los bitconianos y la verdad es que me acojone un poco. Poco menos que la gran estafa de iota
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Para los bitconianos todo lo que no sea bitcoin es mierda. Ellos saben que bitcoin es una herramienta no funcional puramente especulativa, pero eso echan pestes sobre todo lo demás.


----------



## albinegre (4 Dic 2017)

No hay papel.
habéis mirado el volumen? 
la subida de la semana pasada dejo en llano todas las montañas de la gráfica de volumen.
y la subida de hoy viene con el doble de volumen.
Esta entrando mucho dinero.
No hay papel. como bien decís puede ponerse en modo exponencial
2.88 wtf


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

He mandado 5 eth a bitfinex...en bittrex me pone que la transaccion esta completada pero en bitfinex no esta el saldo...es esto normal? como puedo comprobar el estado del envio?

Edito: ya tengo los eth en bitfinex.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

Xapo, Poloniex, Bitstamp ? cual preferís ?...me gusta tener un plán B por si Kraken se colapsa...


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Xapo, Poloniex, Bitstamp ? cual preferís ?...me gusta tener un plán B por si Kraken se colapsa...



Si kraken se colapsa no tienes ninguna opcion...tienes que sacar la pasta antes.

Por cierto, los de kraken no tuvieron otro exchange antes que tambien se fue a tomar por el culo?


----------



## josema82 (4 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> El OP tiene punto de salida ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



A los 10 dolares...... y se pilla un barco dice :XX:


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> He mandado 5 eth a bitfinex...en bittrex me pone que la transaccion esta completada pero en bitfinex no esta el saldo...es esto normal? como puedo comprobar el estado del envio?
> 
> Edito: ya tengo los eth en bitfinex.



De kraken a bitfinex me ha tardado entre 15 m. a 1 hora...tendras que esperar...lo suyo es si puedes imprimir el comprobante, que la dirección este bien y si no llega, envíales copia del envio a Bitfinex para una posible reclamación...también aconsejo hacer un pantallazo de tu saldo en Bitfinex e imprimirtelo como justificante.por si acaso..


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Dic 2017)

hay un volumen Bestial, va a alcanzar a Etherium. tenia que haber metido mas, puta BANKERA.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> hay un volumen Bestial, va a alcanzar a Etherium. tenia que haber metido mas, puta BANKERA.



Bankera dara pasta tambien, hombre, ya veras, un x10 de lo que hallas metido seguro.

Yo he comprado iota ahora mismo, quiza un poco alto pero prefiero arriesgarme a quedarme fuera.

Eso si, ya no meto mas pasta, hay que diversificar un poco.


----------



## Leroy (4 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Usa Ripple para enviar fondos, ya veras que llega al instante.



Ya, el problema es que solo estoy verificado para comprar con fiat en coinbase. El puto kraken tiene deshabilitada la verificación. Compré eth porque se supone que era lo más rápido y menos costoso para transferir a bitfinex. El problema creo que está en coinbase porque aquí hay más de 13.000 transacciones pendientes pero no aparece la mía.
Ethereum Pending Transactions


----------



## endemoniado (4 Dic 2017)

Vaya subidón. Una tecnología que ni si quiera está cerca de funcionar bien. O alguien tiene información privilegiada o es una mera ola especulativa. Las .com una broma al lado del criptoworld.


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

No es normal que las principales criptos estén en rojo e IOTA sigue subiendo, se están metiendo ballenas, la gente espera que corrija bastante, se mueve el mismo volumen de Ethereum que IOTA y eso no ha sucedido nunca, pumpeo a saco de ballenas y coreanos. Veremos a lo largo de la semana si esto se mantiene.


----------



## calamatron (4 Dic 2017)

Yo creo q sabiendo q la 3 guera mundial esta apunto de estallar con ls coreanos y americanos nada tiene sentido.
Ademas esto es una fiebre de pocos dias q cuando se estabilize bajara a 1$ sino menos.
Osino ls q tenemos ls iotas en bitfinex o en wallet malas lo hackearan ls delincuentes y ns quedaremos sin nada.
Tenemos todas las de perder,x eso yo paso de ilusionarme con esto


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

En estos momentos no hay que meter nada. Es un pumpeo clásico.

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 17:29 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> Worki pero no van a pumpearla para vender en migajas la llevarán más alta no?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Las ballenas lo pumpean para que entren decenas de miles y lo suban más, ellos se paran en unos escalones más bajos, entonces empiezan a vender a saco.

Recordad el pumpeo bestial de Cardano.


----------



## josema82 (4 Dic 2017)

Hay una cosa que me mosquea, en el "order book" de Bitfinex, hay listadas 18 millones de IOTAS a comprar por debajo de 0.05, ¿quien cojones tiene la orden puesta a estos precios?.... ¿18 millones?, ¿no será que lo van a bajar hasta ahí cuando liberen al Kraken (no el exchange xD)?


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Dic 2017)

Yo me la juego y doy por perdido todo lo metido. Con BTC,IOTA y BNK voy a largo plazo.

Buda > la libertad consiste en no tener miedo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (4 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Worki pero no van a pumpearla para vender en migajas la llevarán más alta no?



La suben en plan bestia, empiezan a vender su cartera poco a poco en cuanto ven que la fiesta se llena de gente viendo a ver de que va el asunto con dinero fresco en el bolsillo, dejan que la inercia acabe con la subida una vez los fiesteros empiezan a agotar sus reservas y para cuando eso ocurre ya se han puesto cortos hace tiempo esperando la inevitable hostia..............siempre ganan, son como los banqueros :XX:


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

*Recordad el pumpeo bestial de Cardano* de la semana pasada. Las ballenas se han fijado en IOTA la van a mover a su antojo.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> En estos momentos no hay que meter nada. Es un pumpeo clásico.
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 17:29 ----------
> 
> ...



Llevamos pumpeando desde Noviembre, puede que corrija o que se vaya a los 4 dólares perfectamente, y no, no es un pump and dump más, está entrando dinero a manta por la alianza de IOTA con Microsoft, Samsung, boch, Volkswagen, Cisco, Airbus, etc, etc

Yo no la jugaría con precios más baratos e iría a lo seguro.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (4 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Hay una cosa que me mosquea, en el "order book" de Bitfinex, hay listadas 18 millones de IOTAS a comprar por debajo de 0.05, ¿quien cojones tiene la orden puesta a estos precios?.... ¿18 millones?, ¿no será que lo van a bajar hasta ahí cuando liberen al Kraken?



Estás mirando el total, para ver lo que hay en cada nivel mira "amount".

Y ni de coña va a bajar a ese precio. :rolleye:

El que pone esas ordenes a tan bajo precio suele ser el market maker, pero más que nada por rellenar el order book.


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Llevamos pumpeando desde Noviembre, puede que corrija o que se vaya a los 4 dólares perfectamente, y no, no es un pump and dump más, está entrando dinero a manta por la alianza de IOTA con Microsoft, Samsung, boch, Volkswagen, Cisco, Airbus, etc, etc
> 
> Yo no la jugaría con precios más baratos e iría a lo seguro.



Es un pumpeo bestial hoy está moviendo lo que mueve Ethereum y eso no ha pasado nunca normalmente mueve el 20%, ballenas entrando a saco.


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> *Recordad el pumpeo bestial de Cardano* de la semana pasada. Las ballenas se han fijado en IOTA la van a mover a su antojo.



Pero no es lo mismo pumpear algo que anda por ahí perdida en posición, que Iota que tras las primeras noticias de acuerdos y el marketplace, ahora acuerdo con Microsoft publicado en CNBC y poniendose 5a y apunto de comerse a Ripple. Esto provoca un efecto llamada muy grande, no hay mas que ver el movimiento de este hilo de repente hehe


----------



## Oso Amoroso (4 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Estás mirando el total, para ver lo que hay en cada nivel mira "amount".
> 
> Y ni de coña va a bajar a ese precio. :rolleye:



Ya has pensado nombre para el barquito? Yo creo que "Calopez" no estaria mal


----------



## Jdnec_wow (4 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Es un pumpeo bestial hoy está moviendo lo que mueve Ethereum y eso no ha pasado nunca normalmente mueve el 20%, ballenas entrando a saco.



Recuerdo "aquellos tiempos" cuando workforfood decía que los partnerships no eran importantes, que lo importante era el tps y la wallet y tal y tal. 

...Y al final acabas comprando iotas. 

Ves como la "economía conductual" (no se dice psicología financiera como tu lo llamas) funciona. )


----------



## workforfood (4 Dic 2017)

El que se quiera meter le recomiendo que espere unos días, las ballenas no hacen hold. Volverá a subir el fin de semana.


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo tengo algo de ETH y no sé si pasarlo a IOTAs
¿Qué me recomendías?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Es un pumpeo bestial hoy está moviendo lo que mueve Ethereum y eso no ha pasado nunca normalmente mueve el 20%, ballenas entrando a saco.



Es bueno que entren las ballenas, recuerdo que unas páginas atrás te quejabas de que las ballenas pasaban de iota. 

Si corrige es normal, pero aquí lo que cuenta es lo que va a costar en unos meses, y todos sabemos que van a ser más de 5 dólares.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (4 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Ya has pensado nombre para el barquito? Yo creo que "Calopez" no estaria mal



Quizás para el segundo barco, el primero se llamará "JDNEC". ::

Y por supuesto, cualquier forero de burbuja que me reconozca, estará invitado a subirse y le llevo a dar una vuelta.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

Eres un crack Jdnec...ya te seguía en los hilos del IBEX y siempre la clavabas...In Jdnec I Trust...


----------



## R2volador (4 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Quizás para el segundo barco, el primero se llamará "JDNEC". ::
> 
> Y por supuesto, cualquier forero de burbuja que me reconozca, estará invitado a subirse y le llevo a dar una vuelta.



Gracias por la invitación amigo... Cuando nos veamos por los mares ....

Las rondas de ron, cervezas,champán,cava,vino ... las pago yo !!!! todas las que necesites !!!!

Buen viento a Mi Iota !!!!!


----------



## Jdnec_wow (4 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eres un crack Jdnec...ya te seguía en los hilos del IBEX y siempre la clavabas...In Jdnec I Trust...



Te lo agradezco, pero me has confundido con otra persona, yo no solía participar en los hilos del IBEX, hice un hilo hace unos meses, pero con todo el tema de la independencia, se va a retrasar un poco la subida. 

Mis aciertos son en mayoría en criptos.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Dic 2017)

IOTA es la única moneda que no representa más de lo mismo, la única disruptiva, por eso si afinan el plano técnico va a desbancar a todas SÍ o SÍ.


----------



## orbeo (4 Dic 2017)

Bueno voy a dejar de mirar velitas y voy a salir de la doritocueva a que me de el aire.
A ver si cuando regrese de levantar hierros está x los 3 $


----------



## arras2 (4 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Quizás para el segundo barco, el primero se llamará "JDNEC". ::
> 
> Y por supuesto, cualquier forero de burbuja que me reconozca, estará invitado a subirse y le llevo a dar una vuelta.



Yo te agradezco la creación de este hilo. Hace 3 semanas me interesé por este mundo crypto por el que nunca me había interesado. Comprendí como funcionaba bitcoin y decidí invertir en alguna nueva moneda. Como soy burbujil me dió por leerme este foro y, rápidamente, al ver tu hilo investigué IOTA y vi claro que era la apuesta. Las ideas que tiene son revolucionarias respecto al bitcoin y todos sus derivados (todas acaban siendo blockchain).

Ojalá empiece a funcionar iota y no sea subida sólo por la psicología.


----------



## wililon (4 Dic 2017)

Si están entrando ballenas a este precio es que esperan que suba a 30$

HODL o muerte.

Si alguien os pregunta por como visteis está oportunidad no digáis que os lo recomendaron en un foro, hay que decir:

Solid project
Awesome team
Great partners

para haceros los interesantes

La verdad es que llega a ser más fácil entrar y hubiera metido más, pero kraken me ponía un límite sin verificar cuenta y para cuando compré iota días después seguía bajando y me dio pereza meter más. 

Gracias jdec, nos vemos en alta mar.


----------



## Boarding_87 (4 Dic 2017)

wililon dijo:


> Si están entrando ballenas a este precio es que esperan que suba a 30$
> 
> HODL o muerte.
> 
> ...



a 30 dolares es muy dificil que se vea, mira el marketcap, pero a 5 o 10$ si que podría ponerse el año que viene si la gente sigue comprando


----------



## Brezo (4 Dic 2017)

enhorabuena a los afortunados. Yo desde que queria comprar (1,10) mi dinero en kraken on hold asi que no se si será demasiado tarde para cuando llegue. (tercer ticket que les escribo)


----------



## josema82 (4 Dic 2017)

Boarding_87 dijo:


> a 30 dolares es muy dificil que se vea, mira el marketcap, pero a 5 o 10$ si que podría ponerse el año que viene si la gente sigue comprando



Pregunta de novato crypto... ¿porque una moneda de 8MM de marketcap no puede llegar a 30$ si hay otra ahora mismo con 5.8MM de marketcap que esta a 700$ ?

Gracias


----------



## Yáguernot (4 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Pregunta de novato crypto... ¿porque una moneda de 8MM de marketcap no puede llegar a 30$ si hay otra ahora mismo con 5.8MM de marketcap que esta a 700$ ?
> 
> Gracias



Mira el total de monedas que tendrá la crypto.
Lo dicen pq si coges el total de monedas de Iota y lo multiplicas por 30$ sale un porrón de dinero.

Esa que dices que esta a 700$, tendrá muchas menos monedas que Iota.

Pero el market cap de todas va subiendo con el tiempo, por lo que yo no veo nada imposible, tanto que baje a 0 como que suba a 50 es posible.


----------



## Gian Gastone (4 Dic 2017)

Muy cargadito teneis que ir para retiraros con el IOTA a 10 pavos, yo hasta que no suba a de 50$ a 100$, no notaria un cambio muy significativo en mi nivel de vida, y eso que yo me conformo con poco, putas bien, y viajes tambien, pero que el velero de 12m que lo ponga otro.


----------



## McMax (4 Dic 2017)

Que coño le pasa a Kraken?
Para mandar etc desde la wallet a bitfinex Me salen 3 opciones: Ether finney y szabo, cual elijo?

---------- Post added 04-dic-2017 at 20:44 ----------

El punto Kraken que si error 520, que si 526, que si en tier3 no puedo mandar ltc.


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

Yáguernot dijo:


> Mira el total de monedas que tendrá la crypto.
> Lo dicen pq si coges el total de monedas de Iota y lo multiplicas por 30$ sale un porrón de dinero.
> 
> Esa que dices que esta a 700$, tendrá muchas menos monedas que Iota.
> ...



Pero si es que en realidad no hay ese dinero.

Que hayan 1000 millones de monedas a 10 dolares cada una no quiere decir que alguien haya metido 10.000 millones en esa moneda, lo de 10 dolares es el ultimo valor que a tenido la moneda, no significa nada mas.


----------



## McMax (4 Dic 2017)

Una puta hora con Kraken y sin poder enviar nada, que puto asco


----------



## davitin (4 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Una puta hora con Kraken y sin poder enviar nada, que puto asco



Yo estoy dado de alta con documentacion en kraken pero nunca lo he usado...empece con poloniex y en cuanto empezaron con historias cambie a bittrex y de momento bien.

Por cierto, ya esta corrigiendo, ahora mismo a 2.60, el que quiera entrar tiene una buena ventana ahora, espero que no baje mas y siga hacia arriba.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Dic 2017)

He metido en total 3 Ethereums a IOTA...ahora dudo de meter la 4º...estoy entre Monero y Ripple...8:


----------



## McMax (4 Dic 2017)

Yo al final entré a 2.64 asi que por ahora bien


----------



## arrapamark (4 Dic 2017)

sigo sin entender(disculpar) porque Iota según comentáis no puede acercarse al precio de Etherum... y dificilmente sobrepasará los 100$...


----------



## saura (4 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por la capitalización de mercado y el número de tokens. No tienes que fijarte en el precio de cada token, sino en la capitalización de esa criptomoneda.



Por favor puedes ampliar esa explicación para dummies


----------



## wililon (4 Dic 2017)

saura dijo:


> Por favor puedes ampliar esa explicación para dummies



Hay 2.7 mil millones de miotas no sé cuántos riple hay, pero entiendo que muchos menos.

El precio total de monedas tiene un valor parecido, pero iota se vende en "céntimos" y riple en "euros" por ello el riple vale más, porque hay menos cantidad en total.

Edito: ripple es más barata... quería decir eth


----------



## calamatron (4 Dic 2017)

Pues simno pensais dar el pelotazo como otras monedas nose xq invertis en iota con tanta capitalizacion.
Por cierto al ripple no inviertas xq esa esta controlada y no se mueve,aparte q segun hablais hay muchas monedas.
Lo mejor ether,bitcoin y dash no hay mas.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

Se esta estabilizando en 2.50-2.60.


----------



## prometheus (5 Dic 2017)

2.02€ en este momento.

Gracias Jdnec_wow de parte de un pobre desgraciado aspirante a pequeño burgués ::

Ya corrigió, 2 es el suelo?


----------



## kaopower (5 Dic 2017)

prometheus dijo:


> 2.02€ en este momento.
> 
> Gracias Jdnec_wow de parte de un pobre desgraciado aspirante a pequeño burgués ::
> 
> Ya corrigió, 2 es el suelo?



tomando como divisa el USD yo creo que va a tocar los 2$ y mantenerse..
se está disipando el FOMO y yo quiero que baje para entrar...
hoy al menos pude subirme al carro de Monaco porque el de IOTA se me paso por tonto y por querer recomprar mas abajo


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

Esta a 2.43 en bitfinex.


----------



## calamatron (5 Dic 2017)

Pues yo creo q me bajo del carro y cambio a otra moneda.Despues de lo habeis dicho de q hay muchas monedas en curso paq suba a mas de 50 prefiero arriesgar con otra moneda q pueda hacer sombra a bitcoin


----------



## Brezo (5 Dic 2017)

Por fin mi dinero en kraken a ver si corrige a 2 o dos y poco para entrar por que si no...


----------



## R2volador (5 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Pues yo creo q me bajo del carro y cambio a otra moneda.Despues de lo habeis dicho de q hay muchas monedas en curso paq suba a mas de 50 prefiero arriesgar con otra moneda q pueda hacer sombra a bitcoin



Cierra la puerta cuando te vallas que hace frío por ahí fuera y aquí estamos calentitos


----------



## silverwindow (5 Dic 2017)

Hola.
Tengo algunas chapas 1,09 
Comosiempre me caguen al puta por "no haber metido mas" en su momento.

Bankera y IOTA dinero facil.

Ojo que no hablo de Yates y putas de lujo, pero dinerillo facil,si.
Ya me gustaria retirarme en el yate con mis putas si llegase a 10$,como jdec,pero no voy tan cargado.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Dic 2017)

Tengo colegas del mundillo soltando bilis de Iota humo, Iota basura a las 7 de la mañana por el grupo whats de cryptos, y yo aqui holdeando Iota a pesar de la presión. Mamma mia.

Demonio, si me lees saludo por el grupillo.

Calvo.


----------



## Luztu (5 Dic 2017)

Buenas compis, 

Yo ya estoy pensando en vender. Compré a 0.39, la putada es que compre ETH en Coinbase, los pase a Bitfinex y desde ahí pille IOTA y deje mas o menos la mitad de IOTA y de ETH. 

Veo que para verificar mi cuenta en Bitfinex tengo que hacer casi hasta un análisis de sangre, lo que mas me preocupa es la "proof of residence", no tengo ningún recibo en mi casa a mi nombre (casapapi), que coño puedo aportar? un volante de empadronamiento valdría? a parte veo que tardan unos 15-20 días y que además tengo que hacer una transferencia desde mi cuenta bancaria como parte del proceso de verificación, cuando a mi lo que me interesa es sacar, no meter más.

La otra opcion que tengo es pasar todos los IOTA a ETH, de ahí a Coinbase y de Coinbase retirar al banco, pero supongo que me llevaría comisiones por todos lados.

A todo esto, está el problema de tributar... que no tengo ni idea de como lo haría (y si me conviene tributar esas plusvis).

Bueno en definitiva, me he metido demasiado rápido en esto, veo que tengo unas ganacias muy aceptables y quiero irme con ellas pero tengo dudas y dificultades a la hora de hacer liquida mi inversión.

Que me aconsejais burbujeros?

Salud!


----------



## Luztu (5 Dic 2017)

Pufff, hacerme el longui no puede suponer llevarme un multón del 15?

Alguno habéis verificado vuestra cuenta en Bitfinex y habéis podido retirar al banco sin problemas?


----------



## Azkenchack (5 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Pues yo creo q me bajo del carro y cambio a otra moneda.Despues de lo habeis dicho de q hay muchas monedas en curso paq suba a mas de 50 prefiero arriesgar con otra moneda q pueda hacer sombra a bitcoin



Si no eres capaz de aguantar unos cuantos años, con la incertidumbre de que hoy sube, mañana baja, de hoy gano 500, mañana pierdo 300...y quieres algo fijo, mete tus ahorros en ING Direct, en la cuenta naranja, que ahora están dando un 0,05% de interés anual.
Por mi parte, he metido en IOTAs cierta cantidad de dinero, que si la pierdo, no me voy a arruinar pero tampoco me haría gracia (a nadie le gusta perder dinero aunque sea poco). Si gano, tampoco me voy a hacer rico ni me va a permitir jubilarme en 5 años (a menos que suba a 10.000).
Tampoco sé si estare con IOTAs un mes, dos meses o un año...pero de momento, lo dejo ahí. Quizás cuando vea por televisión a algún ministro recomendando criptomonedas como ocurrió con AFINSA, me plantee bajarme del barco.
Recuerda una cosa: en esta vida no existe ni la buena ni la mala suerte. Solamente la sabiduría y la estupidez. En el futuro, la gente dirá que tuvimos buena o mala suerte; a elllos, les diré que actué de forma sabia o estupida. Solo el tiempo lo decidirá.
Por ultimo...Eres lo que decidiste ser ayer; serás, lo que decidas ser hoy.


----------



## Luztu (5 Dic 2017)

Alguno teneis la cuenta verificada en bitfinex y podeis sacar el dinero al banco sin problema?


----------



## trancos123 (5 Dic 2017)

En los mercados coreanos esta a 4,50$ !!
MIOTA $4.53 on Coinone - Imgur


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

Que tiene que ver la cotización con si funciona o no,*el tresstest.table está parado desde esta madrugada*, además los que seguimos el coinmarket todas las semanas suben una cripto por las nubes el bitcoin cash, dash, cardano las han subido por las nubes. El debate técnico es de ingenieros informáticos, matemáticos y de redes y por lo que he leído no dan un duro por IOTA en foros yankis si funciona dicen que solo puede hacerlo de forma centralizada que es como funciona ahora, pero lo que sube la cotización es economía conductual.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 09:55 ----------




trancos123 dijo:


> En los mercados coreanos esta a 4,50$ !!
> MIOTA $4.53 on Coinone - Imgur




Lo que dije los Coreanos creadores de burbujas, esos no se leen ninguna documentación técnica.


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Pienso como tu, (mas vale tarde que nunca) por eso me interesa el punto de salida antes del bluf (aunque todavía puede no haberlo pero no veo que se gasten la pasta en buscar una descentralización verdadera).,. como enfocas la salida?



No vendería nada los coreanos la van a subir mucho más, eso no saben ni que IOTA no funciona bajo blockchain y lo de los monederos les dará igual lo guardan el exchange y se acabó, si la están subido ahora todavía más... y la van a subir mucho más este fin de semana. Para salir siempre hay tiempo.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Dic 2017)

Quien salga la caga bien cagada, vosotros mismos ¡¡¡¡


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

Cerca de los 3 $ ya, no ha corregido nada, la semana que viene a 5$.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (5 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Quien salga la caga bien cagada, vosotros mismos ¡¡¡¡



Yo me he salido en parte, subidas tan vertiginosas no me gustan, prefiero meter algo de las ganancias en un valor "refugio" como Ethereum, si veo correccion vuelvo, si no es el caso ya lo que me queda lo dejo indefinidamente sin tocar.


----------



## easyridergs (5 Dic 2017)

Me hace gracia que despotriquen de IOTA cuando BTC es una mierda inusable y vale lo que vale. Y todas las demás mierdas basadas en blockchain con forks y más forks y tps ridículas y allí están supercotizando.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> No vendería nada los coreanos la van a subir mucho más, eso no saben ni que IOTA no funciona bajo blockchain y lo de los monederos les dará igual lo guardan el exchange y se acabó, si la están subido ahora todavía más... y la van a subir mucho más este fin de semana. Para salir siempre hay tiempo.



Hablas de los coreanos como si fueran subnormales cuando nos dan mil vueltas en todo campo que requiera del uso del cerebro. :rolleye:

Hace 30 años ese país era tercermundista, y España le superaba 5 veces en PIB, mientras que actualmente nos superan por un 20%. 

Tiene uno de los sistemas educativos más duros del mundo y no es de extrañar si tenemos en cuenta que en tan solo 30 años han pasado de ser un país tercermundista a tener multinacionales como Samsung, Hyundai, LG...

La diferencia de precio no se trata de que los coreanos sean estúpidos, sino porque es el país con más leyes antiblanqueo de capitales del mundo. Olvídate de abrir una cuenta en un exchange coreano y hacer arbitraje, es imprescindible vivir en Corea del Sur, nº de telefono coreano, cuenta bancaria en banco coreano, tarjeta de identificación coreana...


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

3 3 3 3 3


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

$8.432.900.312 USD
Volume (24h)
$1.048.270.000 USD

En *un día* se ha metido tanto dinero como el 1/8 de la capitalización


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

Me inquieta cada vez más el tema de los tethers de bitfinex, la incapacidad de retirar fiat de bitfinex, la subida brutal que está pegando iota haciendo que bitfinex esté en top de capital movido y la incapacidad de retirar a la wallet particular por el mal funcionamiento.

Vaya subidón, algo inesperado para mi. Estaba pensando a ver si atacaba 2 antes de final de año y ya se está atacando el 3,5... Es vertiginoso.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Hoy es el día en que se merienda a Ripple y se coloca cuarta en el escalafón. Ya delante solo hay gigantes...


----------



## trancos123 (5 Dic 2017)

itsuga dijo:


> Ueee a 3 ya!!!!
> 
> De nuevo gracias por el creador de este post. Entre este post y el de bluearrow con el del bitcoin os debo muchas birras



Muy cierto, entre todos los que hemos ganado pasta con sus consejos habría que comprarle una gorra de capitán y un pipa de lobo de mar.

Jdnec: gracias ! lo unico malo es que nos has dado peces pero no nos has enseñado a pescar. Si te retiras de burbuja al menos haznos el favor de orientarnos un poco: que steemit/twitter consultas, libros para leer...

Nos vamos a quedar huérfanos de esta clase de soplos.


----------



## EDV (5 Dic 2017)

3,22, esto es una pasada. A toro pasado tendría que haber metido más obviamente xD

Pero buena pasta me estoy sacando, como siga así al menos ya no me hace falta pedir hipoteca.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Dic 2017)

Brutal.
Tiene que pegar una correccion ,pero este rally es asombroso.


----------



## josema82 (5 Dic 2017)

¿alguien sabe que es el Flash Channel que estan haciendo de IOTA?

Flash Channels Competition & Statistics

¿que es para microtransacciones? ¿tipo web warra o donaciones en youtube/twitch?


----------



## silverwindow (5 Dic 2017)

No se que esperan poloniex y los otras a meter IOTA, se estan perdiendo su parte del pastel.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (5 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Tengo colegas del mundillo soltando bilis de Iota humo, Iota basura a las 7 de la mañana por el grupo whats de cryptos, y yo aqui holdeando Iota a pesar de la presión. Mamma mia.
> 
> Demonio, si me lees saludo por el grupillo.
> 
> Calvo.



Es humo respaldado por grandes empresas, bitcoin es humo respaldado por los traficantes de armas, drogas y demás cosas sanas.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (5 Dic 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Es humo respaldado por grandes empresas, bitcoin es humo respaldado por los traficantes de armas, drogas y demás cosas sanas.



Habia alguien por arriba que me preguntaba que decían, pues bien, se que hay una parte de razón, es evidente que esta muy verde, mucho desarrollo, funciona a golpes.. no hay un wallet "serio", parece esperma con baja movilidad, esta es mi opinión, este precio no es el real, esta demasiado arriba ahora mismo, cuestión de psicología.

Pero.. tiene mucho margen de mejora, y al igual que otras monedas pasaron por este proceso y estuvieron en esta situación y lo llegaron a subsanar, hay que dar cierta confianza.

Como argumentos en contra , aparte de llamarlo humo, se expone este vídeo:

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XeUyVwph9KI


saludos.


----------



## emvl (5 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿alguien sabe que es el Flash Channel que estan haciendo de IOTA?
> 
> Flash Channels Competition & Statistics
> 
> ¿que es para microtransacciones? ¿tipo web warra o donaciones en youtube/twitch?



Aquí te lo explica:
Instant & Feeless

Y una demo:
IOTA - Satoshi Pay


----------



## calamatron (5 Dic 2017)

Si no es q me quiera ir,pero claro yo he entrao en esto esperando a q se multiplique x lo menos x 100 o mas en años,daros cuenta q solo he comprado 212 iotas asquerosos,y pa pillar algo decente minimo x 100.
Aqui casi todos vais cargaos y me da envidia sana jajaja.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> No se que esperan poloniex y los otras a meter IOTA, se estan perdiendo su parte del pastel.



Cuando lo metan en bittrex y poloniex va a ser el despelote, ahi si que va a llorar mas de un troll por no haber metido pasta.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 12:17 ----------




calamatron dijo:


> Si no es q me quiera ir,pero claro yo he entrao en esto esperando a q se multiplique x lo menos x 100 o mas en años,daros cuenta q solo he comprado 212 iotas asquerosos,y pa pillar algo decente minimo x 100.
> Aqui casi todos vais cargaos y me da envidia sana jajaja.



Eres el troll mas penoso que he leido ultimamente.

Pot favor no contesteis mas a este gilipollas.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Cuando lo metan en bittrex y poloniex va a ser el despelote, ahi si que va a llorar mas de un troll por no haber metido pasta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 12:17 ----------
> 
> ...



Pues a mí me ha hecho mucha gracia el comentario, han caído unas buenas risas :XX:


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Si no es q me quiera ir,pero claro yo he entrao en esto esperando a q se multiplique x lo menos x 100 o mas en años,daros cuenta q solo he comprado 212 iotas asquerosos,y pa pillar algo decente minimo x 100.
> Aqui casi todos vais cargaos y me da envidia sana jajaja.



Es lo que pasa siempre quitando especuladores profesionales la gente mete poco, pero en cualquier moneda que pumpee hay que esperar a que la hinchen los coreanos, el que más tiene no tiene nada respecto a cualquier dev que se repartió la ico. Aunque ten en cuenta que sobre IOT hay miles de empresas si una fundación con un tangle que no funciona y un monedero de culo ha hecho que en un día los coreanos hayan movido un billón de dólares pues espera al año que viene las monedas que salgan sobre tangle.

:XX:


----------



## silverwindow (5 Dic 2017)

A mi no me parece trolleo.

Tiene razon. Lo mejor es pillar la ICO de algo que en un año sea el despelote padre.
Ahi si que con mil eurillos te forras.

Pero claro, es saberlo.


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

Por cierto la web para mirar el tangle la han parado hoy mismo.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table

Si el forero que entiende de esto digipl nos indica otra web para mirar como va el aspecto técnico.


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Por cierto la web para mirar el tangle la han parado hoy mismo.
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table
> 
> Si el forero que entiende de esto digipl nos indica otra web para mirar como va el aspecto técnico.



la última línea 25 TPS con un 75%... Not bad.


----------



## calamatron (5 Dic 2017)

Como q jilipollas?,acaso me conoces para insultarme asi.Eso no tienes huevos de dirmelo a la cara payaso.
Digo lo q pienso,q troll ni q niño muerto.He invertido en esta moneda pa intentar dar el pelotazo no pa q vengas tu a insultarme.


----------



## barborico (5 Dic 2017)

IOTA ICO Price?



> mIOTA was in ICO 40.65 satoshi



1 btc de iota en ico ahora son 67 btc.

Casi ná.


----------



## rebollete (5 Dic 2017)

Soy novato en el tema de las Ico, donde se pueden ver las relacionadas con Iota por echarle un ojo tranquilamente, y donde se pueden negociar.

Gracias.


----------



## Luztu (5 Dic 2017)

Buenas,

Problema de novato. Quiero vender mis IOTAS y por lo tanto voy a cambiarlos por ETH y luego pasar los ETH a Coinbase para llevarme el dinero al banco. Entonces, si en Bitfinex el par es IOTA/ETH que tendría que dar a EXCHANGE BUY o a EXCHANGE SELL?

Ya se que es una pregunta de coña... pero bueno por no cagarla. Supongo que sería SELL no?

Gracias


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Problema de novato. Quiero vender mis IOTAS y por lo tanto voy a cambiarlos por ETH y luego pasar los ETH a Coinbase para llevarme el dinero al banco. Entonces, si en Bitfinex el par es IOTA/ETH que tendría que dar a EXCHANGE BUY o a EXCHANGE SELL?
> 
> ...



Exchange sell, si. Yo vendí eth a dolares y así fué.


----------



## rebollete (5 Dic 2017)

Me parece que el precio de Iota aunque esta sobre los 3$ podria ser mas alto, he mirado en coinmarket y el precio de Iota en market, y la cotizacion de Coinone no la contabilizan ya que algo pasa, pero su precio de Venta esta sobre 4,52$ creo que es por este motivo, puede ser que suba pronto cuando lo solucionen.


----------



## yanpakal (5 Dic 2017)

Viendo en CMC que exchanges tienen iota, he visto que hay otro llamado coinfalcon que tampoco tienen en cuenta, y me ha llamado la tención que sigues los asteriscos y dice que volumen excluido y que no tiene comisión de trading.

He visitado la web y parece que es cierto, que cobran si compras o vendes al momento, pero no desde la vista de trading, osea, poner ordenes con limite debe de ser lo que es gratis

Además, veo que estan en reino unido 

¿Teneis alguna experiencia con esta página?


----------



## trancos123 (5 Dic 2017)

Voy a mover el total de iotas que tengo en bitfinex a coinfalcon. 
No debe de haber ningún problema, verdad? alguna comprobación adicional?


----------



## yanpakal (5 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Voy a mover el total de iotas que tengo en bitfinex a coinfalcon.
> No debe de haber ningún problema, verdad? alguna comprobación adicional?



Si lo dices en serio, por desconfianza de bitfinex, yo antes elegiria binance. Bitfalcon parece un exchange que estan empezando, asi que el problema que yo veo es ¿cuando gasta en seguridad un exchange pequeño? al ser pequeño igual atraen menos atención de hackers, pero su seguridad puede ser peor que la de los que ya llevan un tiempo operando cierto volumen

Si lo dices en broma, yo preguntaba por saber, ya que si por ejemplo quieres un dia vender las iotas para comprarlas poco despues o viceversa, como no tienen comisión de transferencia ni tampoco de trading, en teoria se pueden mandar ahi, operar, y al terminar de vuelta a donde las tenias.


----------



## racional (5 Dic 2017)

A ver cuanto tarda en alcanzar la onza de plata.


----------



## Coinbase (5 Dic 2017)

Y no para de subir, mientras todos hablan de burbuja


----------



## rebollete (5 Dic 2017)

Por lo que se ve donde mas barato se compran en bitfinex, pero donde mas caros se venden es en Binance, y por supuesto Coinone. Habra que abrirse una cuenta para cuando tengamos que vender alguno.


----------



## RuiKi84 (5 Dic 2017)

Alguien ha realizado algún deposito de BTC en Bitfinex ¿ la operación está confirmada, pero no me aparece el salgo en Bitfinex, joder, estoy cagado


----------



## knoche (5 Dic 2017)

Consideran que aún es buen momento para comprar algunos Iotas ? estoy minando una cantidad infima de monero (unos 0.2 cada 10 días) y no se si con ellos comprar. 

Suponiendo que la tecnología despegue y iota se coma a eth, estariamos hablando de unos 16$ por iota en el mejor de los casos ?

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 10:21 ----------




RuiKi84 dijo:


> Alguien ha realizado algún deposito de BTC en Bitfinex ¿ la operación está confirmada, pero no me aparece el salgo en Bitfinex, joder, estoy cagado



Yo deposite btc en bitfinex, por lo general sale en unos 15m el deposito y se va llenando la barra de progreso de confirmaciones hasta que los liberan.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Consideran que aún es buen momento para comprar algunos Iotas ? estoy minando una cantidad infima de monero (unos 0.2 cada 10 días) y no se si con ellos comprar.
> 
> Suponiendo que la tecnología despegue y iota se coma a eth, estariamos hablando de unos 16$ por iota en el mejor de los casos ?
> 
> ...



Yo creo que le queda recorrido, estamos viendo que no quiere corregir. En todo caso, yo siempre voy a largo plazo y no me preocuparía mucho de tener alguna pérdida al principio. 

Se espera este mes nuevo wallet, un nuevo socio que empieza por Q (¿Qualcom?) y es posible que sigan sumándose empresas al proyecto. 

Tu mismo estas pensando que puede destronar a Ethereum, así que tu solo te has respondido, yo pienso también lo mismo.


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

No va a corregir si la gente entra a precios máximos es de cajón.


----------



## trancos123 (5 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo creo que le queda recorrido, estamos viendo que no quiere corregir. En todo caso, yo siempre voy a largo plazo y no me preocuparía mucho de tener alguna pérdida al principio.
> 
> Se espera este mes nuevo wallet, un nuevo socio que empieza por Q (¿Qualcom?) y es posible que sigan sumándose empresas al proyecto.
> 
> Tu mismo estas pensando que puede destronar a Ethereum, así que tu solo te has respondido, yo pienso también lo mismo.



Los devs han desmentido que la 'Q' sea Qualcomm.


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

rebollete dijo:


> Por lo que se ve donde mas barato se compran en bitfinex, pero donde mas caros se venden es en Binance, y por supuesto Coinone. Habra que abrirse una cuenta para cuando tengamos que vender alguno.



¿Como puede tener un precio diferente? No lo entiendo eso. Podrias comprar en bitfinex, pasarlo a binance, vender y sacar pasta. No me entra en la cabeza...


----------



## R2volador (5 Dic 2017)

en Coinone Korea está a 5,70 !!!
viene otro arreón !!!!! agarraos !!!!

Esta mañana Coinone 4,80 , Bitfinex 3,20 ....

vamo que nos vamoooooooo


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Como puede tener un precio diferente? No lo entiendo eso. Podrias comprar en bitfinex, pasarlo a binance, vender y sacar pasta. No me entra en la cabeza...



Arbitraje (economía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)


----------



## silverwindow (5 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Arbitraje (economía - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre)





Si eres habil peudes hacer una buena pasta saltando de exchanges, pero ojo, no es tan facil com parece.


----------



## p_pin (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Como puede tener un precio diferente? No lo entiendo eso. Podrias comprar en bitfinex, pasarlo a binance, vender y sacar pasta. No me entra en la cabeza...



Eso se llama arbitraje

Veo que ahora mismo cotiza a 3.01 bitfinex 3.07 binance

Esa diferencia es aprox. un 2%
A valorar para que la operación sea rentable:

- Cuánto tiempo se va a emplear entre que llega las iotas de un exchange a otro. Riesgo: En ese tiempo puede variar el precio
- Comisiones posibles: 1 - De un exchange a otro. 2- Venta en el exchange. 3 - Y posible regreso al "original "con la "recompensa"

Una vez analizado los datos, si uno cree que es rentable en base al riesgo: Adelante!


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Si eres habil peudes hacer una buena pasta saltando de exchanges, pero ojo, no es tan facil com parece.



Yo lo intenté un par de veces y fracaso absoluto. No he sido capaz.

Incluso con el exchange de Zimbawe que tenía btc a 12.000 cuando por aquí no había llegado a los 10.000


----------



## Brezo (5 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues entre a un poco menos de 3. No es el 1.10 que pretendia gracias a kraken pero bueno.. a 5 creo que llegara pronto a 10 es bastante factible que llegue y luego ya pues depende de como se vea pero hasta 10 guantaré. El problema que el bitcoin haga pum y arrastre a todas incluida iota pero bueno creo que para eso queda


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (5 Dic 2017)

p_pin dijo:


> Eso se llama arbitraje
> 
> Veo que ahora mismo cotiza a 3.01 bitfinex 3.07 binance
> 
> ...



Yo esta mañana he dado orden en bitfinex para pasar unos miotas a modo prueba a binance, todavía estoy esperando, todo lo que tiene que ver con IOTA en todos los exchanges creo que esta petardeando.


----------



## rebollete (5 Dic 2017)

Mi idea es hacer Hold, no menearlos mucho, quizas ponga en Algunos en Binance para cuando quiera venderlos, he pensado pasarlos a bitcoin. Seria una transacion rapida, para no luego venderlos en coinbase, se tardaria el mismo tiempo.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (5 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> Bueno pues entre a un poco menos de 3. No es el 1.10 que pretendia gracias a kraken pero bueno.. a 5 creo que llegara pronto a 10 es bastante factible que llegue y luego ya pues depende de como se vea pero hasta 10 guantaré. *El problema que el bitcoin haga pum y arrastre a todas incluida iota* pero bueno creo que para eso queda



Yo lo que espero es que si el proyecto prospera (y no motivos para que no lo haga) se acabe desacoplando de Bitcoin y de todo lo que suene a blockchain.


----------



## trancos123 (5 Dic 2017)

Estas cosas de bitfinex no tranquilizan nada
Mystery Shrouds Tether and Its Links to Biggest Bitcoin Exchange - Bloomberg
There


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (5 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Estas cosas de bitfinex no tranquilizan nada
> Mystery Shrouds Tether and Its Links to Biggest Bitcoin Exchange - Bloomberg
> There



A nadie, pero estas noticias vienen de parte de los voceros de la banca y el dinero fiat, no se si quieren hacer de asustaviejas o que, pero imagínese que noticieros financieros tan famosos como bloomberg se pusieran a soltar mierda de X banco...no lo harán, no lo hicieron cuando las subrprime ni lo van a hacer nunca. 

Las criptos se les escapan del control, y eso les jode, y mucho.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> en Coinone Korea está a 5,70 !!!
> viene otro arreón !!!!! agarraos !!!!
> 
> Esta mañana Coinone 4,80 , Bitfinex 3,20 ....
> ...



Joder, ¡voy a amar a esa gente! Ya les perdono hasta el mundial que nos robaron...


----------



## Houellebecq (5 Dic 2017)

Me tomo la libertad de interrumpir vuestra conversación y estrenarme en el foro para plantearos unas cuantas dudas de principiante.

Llevo un tiempo leyendo este hilo y me decidí a entrar en IOTA hace cosa de un par de semanas. Empecé a registrarme en Bitfinex y me acojoné por las siguientes razones:

A) Los antecedentes de hackeo y demás..

B) El hecho de tener que enviar un selfie con el DNI en la mano y demás datos personales sensibles.

¿Habéis tenido todos que hacer dichas gestiones? ¿No os da miedo? ¿No hay alternativas menos intrusivas para operar en EUR/IOTA?

P.S: Por el miedo me he perdido el triplicar la inversión, pero es lo que hay.. ::


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

Edito: Estupidez de mensaje.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Me tomo la libertad de interrumpir vuestra conversación y estrenarme en el foro para plantearos unas cuantas dudas de principiante.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo leyendo este hilo y me decidí a entrar en IOTA hace cosa de un par de semanas. Empecé a registrarme en Bitfinex y me acojoné por las siguientes razones:
> 
> ...



Yo compro ethereum en coinbase (piden al menos foto del permiso de conducir) y de allí a bitfinex para comprar iota.


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Me tomo la libertad de interrumpir vuestra conversación y estrenarme en el foro para plantearos unas cuantas dudas de principiante.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo leyendo este hilo y me decidí a entrar en IOTA hace cosa de un par de semanas. Empecé a registrarme en Bitfinex y me acojoné por las siguientes razones:
> 
> ...



Yo estoy registrado en varios exchanges y todos, para habilitar movimiento de Fiat hay que presentar documentación. Y si quieres habilitar un Tier alto, más documentos aún.


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Me tomo la libertad de interrumpir vuestra conversación y estrenarme en el foro para plantearos unas cuantas dudas de principiante.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo leyendo este hilo y me decidí a entrar en IOTA hace cosa de un par de semanas. Empecé a registrarme en Bitfinex y me acojoné por las siguientes razones:
> 
> ...



en bitfinex cambias iota por eth, lo traspasas a kraken y retiras de kraken. Siempre y cuando no sea una cantidad de dinero grande.


----------



## Yáguernot (5 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Me tomo la libertad de interrumpir vuestra conversación y estrenarme en el foro para plantearos unas cuantas dudas de principiante.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo leyendo este hilo y me decidí a entrar en IOTA hace cosa de un par de semanas. Empecé a registrarme en Bitfinex y me acojoné por las siguientes razones:
> 
> ...



Yo personalmente, los ingresos/retiros en euros los hago a traves de Kraken, puedes ingresar/retirar sin mandar nada unos 2k$/dia o 20k$ mes (creo recordar, si no, por hay cerca anda). dispone de transferencia SEPA.

Eso si, Kraken, hasta quye actualicen la web, de cada 3 acciones que quieres hacer, en dos ocaciones se cuelga la pagina, teniendo que darle a refrescar, pero por ahora, han ido bien.

Suerte


----------



## Luztu (5 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo compro ethereum en coinbase (piden al menos foto del permiso de conducir) y de allí a bitfinex para comprar iota.



Y cuando lo quieras sacar? vas a tener que hacer lo mismo, de IOTA a ETH, de Bitfinex a Coinbase y de ahí al banco


----------



## R2volador (5 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Joder, ¡voy a amar a esa gente! Ya les perdono hasta el mundial que nos robaron...



Se les va de las manos 6,96 ::::

en 30 min como mucho tocamos 3,55 Dioooo


----------



## Brezo (5 Dic 2017)

To the moon 3,46!!!


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

itsuga dijo:


> Ledger Nano S Support for IOTA : Iota
> 
> A ver si lo soportan este mes. Yo ya he pedido esta hardware wallet



Ya contestaron que no lo tienen planeado. Otra cosa sería si Trezor, debido a que algunos usuarios modificándolo han metido Iota ahí, saquen versión oficial, y eso obligue a Ledger a sacarlo.

Ojalá, yo estoy muy contento con el cacharro.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Y cuando lo quieras sacar? vas a tener que hacer lo mismo, de IOTA a ETH, de Bitfinex a Coinbase y de ahí al banco



Para cuando quiera sacarlo espero que coinbase la haya agregado, yo voy largo.


----------



## yanpakal (5 Dic 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Yo esta mañana he dado orden en bitfinex para pasar unos miotas a modo prueba a binance, todavía estoy esperando, todo lo que tiene que ver con IOTA en todos los exchanges creo que esta petardeando.



Yo he pasado dos veces y juraria q fue cosa de 10 minutos como mucho(no hoy)

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Ripple a punto de caramelo, increíble...


----------



## silverwindow (5 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Me tomo la libertad de interrumpir vuestra conversación y estrenarme en el foro para plantearos unas cuantas dudas de principiante.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo leyendo este hilo y me decidí a entrar en IOTA hace cosa de un par de semanas. Empecé a registrarme en Bitfinex y me acojoné por las siguientes razones:
> 
> ...




Todos hemos pasado por esto, y si es normal.
Tienen que cumplir normlas fiancieras si mueven FIAT, por eso DNI y datos.
En cierto modo en una garantia.


----------



## Yáguernot (5 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ripple a punto de caramelo, increíble...



A punto de caramelo por?

Le meti un poco hace unas semanas y no se mueve


----------



## spala (5 Dic 2017)

Yáguernot dijo:


> A punto de caramelo por?
> 
> Le meti un poco hace unas semanas y no se mueve



pk va a sobrepasar su marketcap y comerse su ranking en un plis xddd


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

Sabéis si en caso de retirar de bitfinex ETH a Kraken, ¿también te piden cuenta verificada? ¿O sólo lo piden en caso de querer retirar FIAT? Lo digo por que si tengo que retirar, lo haría desde Kraken que es donde metí mi FIAT.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Como puede tener un precio diferente? No lo entiendo eso. Podrias comprar en bitfinex, pasarlo a binance, vender y sacar pasta. No me entra en la cabeza...



Cada exxhange es un mercado diferente, el precio lo pone la oferta y demanda.


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Sabéis si en caso de retirar de bitfinex ETH a Kraken, ¿también te piden cuenta verificada? ¿O sólo lo piden en caso de querer retirar FIAT? Lo digo por que si tengo que retirar, lo haría desde Kraken que es donde metí mi FIAT.



Yo creo que no tienes que verificarte para mover criptos


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Yo esta mañana he dado orden en bitfinex para pasar unos miotas a modo prueba a binance, todavía estoy esperando, todo lo que tiene que ver con IOTA en todos los exchanges creo que esta petardeando.



Creo que ahora tu direccion del exchange ya no es segura.


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creo que ahora tu direccion del exchange ya no es segura.



Este es otro tema que me preocupa... ¿Bitfinex guarda los iotas de cada uno en una cartera? ¿En una única cartera? Generará una neuva dirección cada vez que se hace una transacción? Esperemos que si...

En teoría, si la próxima vez que el usuario envíe desde bitfinex, ellos lo harán con una dirección remitente diferente a la original. En caso de que reusaran la dirección... si, hay agujero de seguridad.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Creo que ahora tu direccion del exchange ya no es segura.



Puedes ampliar la explicación? 

Gracias!

La cancelé a media tarde, si la vuelvo a intentar compararé las dos direcciones, la que me dieron esta mañana y la próxima, ya os comentaré si repiten y la cagan...

En el exchange apenas tengo 70€ que metí la semana pasada en IOTAS, aunque hoy valen 209€ 

Gracias!


----------



## josema82 (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Este es otro tema que me preocupa... ¿Bitfinex guarda los iotas de cada uno en una cartera? ¿En una única cartera? Generará una neuva dirección cada vez que se hace una transacción? Esperemos que si...
> 
> En teoría, si la próxima vez que el usuario envíe desde bitfinex, ellos lo harán con una dirección remitente diferente a la original. En caso de que reusaran la dirección... si, hay agujero de seguridad.



Yo estoy un poco mosca con bitfinex, me gustaria sacarlo de ahi a la wallet, pero dada la mierda que es......¿recomendais sacarlo o esperar a la nueva?


----------



## emvl (5 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Me tomo la libertad de interrumpir vuestra conversación y estrenarme en el foro para plantearos unas cuantas dudas de principiante.
> 
> Llevo un tiempo leyendo este hilo y me decidí a entrar en IOTA hace cosa de un par de semanas. Empecé a registrarme en Bitfinex y me acojoné por las siguientes razones:
> 
> ...



En bitfinex no es necesario dar ni el nombre, ni ningún dato. Incluso puedes tradear vs eur y usd, y tener esas monedas en saldo, aunque para sacarlas tendrían que pasarlas a otra cripto. Y puedes depositar o retirar sin límite.
Verificarse solo es necesario si vas a hacer depósito o retirada de fiat.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 17:45 ----------




TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Puedes ampliar la explicación?
> 
> Gracias!



Cada vez que vayas a depositar en bitfinex, hay que generar una dirección de depósito en el exchange nueva.


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Workforfood como interpretas los casi 7 $ de coinone....? Nos vamos pra alla?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Claro y mucho más, vamos a ver yo sigo las criptomonedas desde enero y todas las criptomonedas sin excepción han reventado cuando han llegado a los exchages coreanos. Moreno, Dash, Ripple Bitcoin Cash, a ver cuanto os pensáis que valían esas monedas pues la décima parte de ahora sin exagerar en menos de un año. Otra cosa a diferencia de esas monedas es el supply del hold de los desarrolladores que no están vendiendo nada, fue una ICO totalmente repartida prácticamente a los desarrolladores del proyecto.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Yo estoy un poco mosca con bitfinex, me gustaria sacarlo de ahi a la wallet, pero dada la mierda que es......¿recomendais sacarlo o esperar a la nueva?



Creo que vas a vivir más mosca con la wallet que con Bitfinex. Para lo que le queda a la nueva wallet puedes aguantar ahí.


----------



## VictorW (5 Dic 2017)

En thetangle.com, acabo de ver 27 compras de minimo 1 GIOTA, consecutivas, dentro del mismo minuto.
De verdad, conectaros in LIVE y verlo, es una gozada.
Aqui dentro hay algo, no es un pump de bots ni nada por el estilo...
Suerte.


----------



## thebestargumentador (5 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Claro y mucho más, vamos a ver yo sigo las criptomonedas desde enero y todas las criptomonedas sin excepción han reventado cuando han llegado a los exchages coreanos. Moreno, Dash, Ripple Bitcoin Cash, a ver cuanto os pensáis que valían esas monedas pues la décima parte de ahora sin exagerar en menos de un año. Otra cosa a diferencia de esas monedas es el supply del hold de los desarrolladores que no están vendiendo nada, fue una ICO totalmente repartida prácticamente a los desarrolladores del proyecto.



Si no recuerdo mal y no mintieron, los devs no se lo repartieron directamente, sino que tras la ICO, en la que se supone que no participaron, exigieron que se todos los que habían comprado les donasen el 5%.


----------



## calamatron (5 Dic 2017)

emvl dijo:


> En bitfinex no es necesario dar ni el nombre, ni ningún dato. Incluso puedes tradear vs eur y usd, y tener esas monedas en saldo, aunque para sacarlas tendrían que pasarlas a otra cripto. Y puedes depositar o retirar sin límite.
> Verificarse solo es necesario si vas a hacer depósito o retirada de fiat.
> 
> ---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 17:45 ----------
> ...



Yo tengo entendido q hay q generar direccion nueva cuando retiras de bitfinex x segunda vez,no cuando depositas.


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Yo estoy un poco mosca con bitfinex, me gustaria sacarlo de ahi a la wallet, pero dada la mierda que es......¿recomendais sacarlo o esperar a la nueva?



yo estoy igual que tu. He decidido esperar a la nueva wallet que debe salir en poco tiempo.


----------



## spala (5 Dic 2017)

para el 2022, 1 trillón de dolares de marketcap.

aprox 360$/miota.


----------



## Jdnec_wow (5 Dic 2017)

A los que votan una estrella este hilo:


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Puedes ampliar la explicación?
> 
> Gracias!
> 
> ...



A ver, lo que yo he entendido segun lo que se ha comentado en este hilo es lo siguiente...cuando mandas iotas desde la direccion "A" (por ejemplo un exchange) a la direccion "B", con los iotas se manda tambien una clave con la que se puede acceder a los iotas de la direccion "A", con lo cual los iotas que han quedado en la direccion "A" son susceptibles de ser robados...si esto es asi, entonces cuando haces un envio debes enviar todo a la nueva direccion, por que lo que has dejado te lo pueden robar, y por supuesto no volver a utilizar dicha direccion por los mismos motivos.


----------



## silverwindow (5 Dic 2017)

jdnec como la cosas siga asi te jublias la semana que viene


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> A los que votan una estrella este hilo:



Yo no se que gana la gente intentando engañar a los demas para joderlos, la verdad, en vez de entrar en plan troll o quitarle estrellas al hilo deberian invertir.


----------



## R2volador (5 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> A los que votan una estrella este hilo:



Como bien informado que estás mi Capitán ....

Como puedo ponerte una estrella ???


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

En coinone casi a 7 dolares...joder, los coreanos estos no tienen acceso a los exchanges occidentales? tarde o temprano esa cotizacion deberia trasladarse a nuestros exchanges.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

*Q*



Jdnec_wow dijo:


> A los que votan una estrella este hilo:




Jajaja! Te veo ya como al Lobo de Wall Street tirandoles dólares a la cara desde el yate a esos envidiosos...


----------



## spala (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A ver, lo que yo he entendido segun lo que se ha comentado en este hilo es lo siguiente...cuando mandas iotas desde la direccion "A" (por ejemplo un exchange) a la direccion "B", con los iotas se manda tambien una clave con la que se puede acceder a los iotas de la direccion "A", con lo cual los iotas que han quedado en la direccion "A" son susceptibles de ser robados...si esto es asi, entonces cuando haces un envio debes enviar todo a la nueva direccion, por que lo que has dejado te lo pueden robar, y por supuesto no volver a utilizar dicha direccion por los mismos motivos.



si es así, pero lo que has dicho no es correcto, no hay que hacer nada.

cuando haces un envio, se hace una transacción completa de todo lo que hay en una dirección determinada de forma automática.

si tienes 20 mitoas y mandas solo 1,

para tu mente solo mandas uno, pero tu billetera lo que hace realmente es mandar 1 a otra persona y 19 a una nueva direccion derivada de tu seed. (automáticamente)

es increible que esto sea algo "nuevo" para muchos.
BITCOIN hace exactamente lo mismo! la transferencias de bitcoin son completas también, pero a diferencia de bitcoin, iota expone la clave privada relativa a esa dirección, debido a que usa firmas de un solo uso, 
y por eso es "quantum proof". por las firmas Winternitz,

En bitcoin no se expone nada, pero las transacciones también son totales,

si tienes 1 bitcoin y envias 0.2,
la billetera lo que hace es enviar 0.2 a uno y tus 0.8 te los pone en otra direccion q te pertenece.
Aqui lo que pasa es que mucha gente opera desde paginas webs y claro, esos servicios hacen todos los pasos de forma interna, y tu solo ves tu saldo como si fuera una cuenta de paypal, y no te enteras de una puta mierda.

luego vienen los lloros por que "me ha cerrado el exchange, blablaba, y mi dinero? blablabla" habertelo llevaod a tu billetera!


----------



## knoche (5 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> para el 2022, 1 trillón de dolares de marketcap.
> 
> aprox 360$/miota.




tu deidad favorita te oiga xD


----------



## Yáguernot (5 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> A los que votan una estrella este hilo:



Hola Capitan,

Gracias a ti, lo mismo algun dia de estos liquido mi hipoteca, que es mi mayor anhelo, si lo logro, despues de eso, tendras un detalle, a donde llegue pero algo se merece esa generosidad al compartir tus conocimientos.

Gracias


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> si es así, pero lo que has dicho no es correcto, no hay que hacer nada.
> 
> cuando haces un envio, se hace una transacción completa de todo lo que hay en una dirección determinada de forma automática.
> 
> ...



Pero el problema, es si envías por segunda vez con la misma dirección de remitente, ¿no? 

Osea tu envías a una dirección usando tu primera dirección de tu seed como remitente (para que se te autoenvíen los miotas sobrantes a ti mismo) por primera vez. Ahí no hay problema. El sistema sigue siendo seguro. El problema radica en si envías por segunda vez dinero usando como remitente la primera dirección. De esa manera se genera un nuevo paquete con los sobrantes y ahí es donde radica el problema, que en el sistema hay dos paquetes de dinero transferido a tu cartera con la misma dirección de remitente. Combinando esos dos paquetes pueden llegar a obtener la seed y sacarte hasta el hígado. Eso es lo que tengo entendido, que si no reutilizas direcciones para enviar, el sistema es seguro. Estaría bien saberlo para evitar cagadas.

Si es como yo digo... ¿bitfinex lo hará bien y no reutilizará la misma dirección para hacer diferentes retiradas?


----------



## pepeluilli (5 Dic 2017)

Jdnec, gracias por el aviso, yo puse poquito pero mola ver estas subidas.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> si es así, pero lo que has dicho no es correcto, no hay que hacer nada.
> 
> cuando haces un envio, se hace una transacción completa de todo lo que hay en una dirección determinada de forma automática.
> 
> ...



Osea que lo que envias desde "A" acaba en "B" con la clave de "A", y lo que quedaba en "A" se manda a "C" (nueva cuenta) de forma automatica, con que lo unico que hay que hacer es no volver a utilizar la cuenta "A" (la cual queda vacia de forma automatica).

Es asi?


----------



## Pirro (5 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> si es así, pero lo que has dicho no es correcto, no hay que hacer nada.
> 
> cuando haces un envio, se hace una transacción completa de todo lo que hay en una dirección determinada de forma automática.
> 
> ...



Tienes toda la razón pero tendrás que reconocer que para que la tecnología se extienda, tiene que simplificarse su uso.

Yo no soy manco en estos temas, y para operar con la wallet de IOTA tuve que dedicarle horas a mirar en los foros para entender cómo funciona y esperar muy pacientemente los logueos y las sincronizaciones. Entiendo que esto está en fase experimental, pero la subida en la cotización tiene que venir acompañada de una wallet que permita ser usada por gente que no sea tan "friki" como los que por aquí nos juntamos.


----------



## tigrecito (5 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.
> 
> Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo. ::



GRACIAS Jdnec_wow!!! Que el destino te infle la IOTA mas allá de los 100$, y a nosotros también de paso 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (5 Dic 2017)

Pirro dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón pero tendrás que reconocer que para que la tecnología se extienda, tiene que simplificarse su uso.
> 
> Yo no soy manco en estos temas, y para operar con la wallet de IOTA tuve que dedicarle horas a mirar en los foros para entender cómo funciona y esperar muy pacientemente los logueos y las sincronizaciones. Entiendo que esto está en fase experimental, pero la subida en la cotización tiene que venir acompañada de una wallet que permita ser usada por gente que no sea tan "friki" como los que por aquí nos juntamos.



Imagina el pump cuando saquen una wallet para dummies...el copón bendito!


----------



## spala (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Pero el problema, es si envías por segunda vez con la misma dirección de remitente, ¿no?
> 
> Osea tu envías a una dirección usando tu primera dirección de tu seed como remitente (para que se te autoenvíen los miotas sobrantes a ti mismo) por primera vez. Ahí no hay problema. El sistema sigue siendo seguro. El problema radica en si envías por segunda vez dinero usando como remitente la primera dirección. De esa manera se genera un nuevo paquete con los sobrantes y ahí es donde radica el problema, que en el sistema hay dos paquetes de dinero transferido a tu cartera con la misma dirección de remitente. Combinando esos dos paquetes pueden llegar a obtener la seed y sacarte hasta el hígado. Eso es lo que tengo entendido, que si no reutilizas direcciones para enviar, el sistema es seguro. Estaría bien saberlo para evitar cagadas.
> 
> Si es como yo digo... ¿bitfinex lo hará bien y no reutilizará la misma dirección para hacer diferentes retiradas?



no he terminado de entender tu texto,

si tu direccion de recepcion es "AACB"
peudes recibir mil veces dinero en "AACB"
pero en el momento en el que envies dinero, esa dirección "AACB" queda tachada en tu billetera por haber sido usada,
llamamos "usada" a "enviar dinero"
así pues cuando tengas que recibir dinero, no vuelvas a dar a nadie una direccion usada, a nadie le des "AACB".

bitfinex lo hace perfectamente y te avisa cuando quiers hacer un depósito de iotas y te dice: "no nos envies dos transacciones, solo una por dirección"

asi pues si bitfinex te da la direccion "ZZP9", solo les debes enviar una sola transacción ahí,
si les has envaido 10 miotas y de repente quieres enviar 5 miotas más, no lo hagas a ZZP9, por que no te la van a acreditar,
ellos mueven el dinero continuamente en sus direcciones, no se puede arriesgar a que envies dinero a una direccion que ya han "quemado",
ergo te lo dicen clarito, solo 1 deposito por dirección, si quieres depositar más, simplemente genera una nueva dirección de bitfinex y listo, es un click de ratón.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 19:22 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Osea que lo que envias desde "A" acaba en "B" con la clave de "A", y lo que quedaba en "A" se manda a "C" (nueva cuenta) de forma automatica, con que lo unico que hay que hacer es no volver a utilizar la cuenta "A" (la cual queda vacia de forma automatica).
> 
> Es asi?



si es así, pero la clave no se la queda "A", sino que es algo público para cualquier nodo completo me parece,

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 19:23 ----------




Pirro dijo:


> Tienes toda la razón pero tendrás que reconocer que para que la tecnología se extienda, tiene que simplificarse su uso.
> 
> Yo no soy manco en estos temas, y para operar con la wallet de IOTA tuve que dedicarle horas a mirar en los foros para entender cómo funciona y esperar muy pacientemente los logueos y las sincronizaciones. Entiendo que esto está en fase experimental, pero la subida en la cotización tiene que venir acompañada de una wallet que permita ser usada por gente que no sea tan "friki" como los que por aquí nos juntamos.



prefieres inviertir cuando amazon vale 0.5 y está despegando y nadie la conoce, o cuando vale 1000 y la conoce todo el mundo?

da gracias que hay complicaciones y está por terminar el sistema, te va a permitir ser un early adopter.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Dic 2017)

Enhorabuena al autor del hilo y a los que han invertido, ¡menudo pumpazo ha pegado en unas pocas semanas!

Hay que tenerlos como el caballo de Espartero para tener una cantidad importante de Iotas y más en Bitfinex con lo que se está leyendo últimamente de ese exchange.

Técnicamente no es ni la única ni la primera cripto que plantea el PoS. También comentar que es opinión de uno que Iota ya salió bastante inflada a criptolandia después de su ingente ICO.

Sin embargo, el autor del hilo ha sabido oler o anticiparse al mercado basándose en fundamentales como noticias, apoyos y proyectos anunciados para la criptomoneda y ha acertado en tiempo y cuantía. Gran jugada, como digo. Y puede que todavía le quede mucho, a saber. Yo soy un gafe para estas cosas, espero no hundiros los Iotas por saludar :XX:


----------



## pep007 (5 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> para el 2022, 1 trillón de dolares de marketcap.
> 
> aprox 360$/miota.



Hombre, yo habia pensado entre 2020 y 2022 coger el liderazgo que ocupa ahora la moneda de monster. Para ello harian falta entre 150 y 300 euros por miota.

El problema es que el iota puede ser un cambio de paradigma, pasar de largo esas cifras y cargarse el fiat.


----------



## workforfood (5 Dic 2017)

Teniendo en cuenta que todas las criptos han hecho lo mismo es asombroso no acertar, monero a principios de año valia 20 € ahora cuanto vale, el misterio de su subida fue que salio a un exchange coreano. En Iota ha pasado lo mismo sale en un exchange coreano importante y la han pumpeado como si les fuera la vida en ello, el tema es que no hay cripto que no salga en corea y no sea pumpeada.

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 19:40 ----------

El bitcoin cash estaba a 200 $ cuando salio IOTA en Agosto ahora esta a mas de 1500 $. Difícil acertar en absoluto.


----------



## emvl (5 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Enhorabuena al autor del hilo y a los que han invertido, ¡menudo pumpazo ha pegado en unas pocas semanas!
> 
> Hay que tenerlos como el caballo de Espartero para tener una cantidad importante de Iotas y más en Bitfinex con lo que se está leyendo últimamente de ese exchange.
> 
> ...



IOTA no es POS.
Y ¿A qué llamas ingente ICO? La ico fue en 2015 y recaudó medio millón de $$$.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Dic 2017)

Pues toda la razón: IOTA (technology - Wikipedia) No acabo de comprender bien el funcionamiento del DAG si te soy sincero.

Lo de la ingente ICO venía referido a que hace unos meses cuando todavía hacía calorcito apareció de la nada Iota en el top 10 del Coinmarketcap con una capitalización importante, pudiéndose tradear casi que sólo en Bitfinex. Eso en junio de 2017 si no me falla la memoria.

ICO Stats | Track ICO Performance

¿Puedo preguntar qué sucedió para que subiera tanto después de la ICO y antes de poder tradearse? No la he seguido tan de cerca.

Saludos!


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

A ver si hay suerte y mañana nos despertamos con IOTA sobrepasando los 4 dolarazos...si en coinone a 5.96 a bajado un poco.


----------



## calamatron (5 Dic 2017)

Pues yo he echo dos transacciones con la misma direccion de ether,desde kraken a bitfinex,asi q a rezar.
Para cambiarlos en iotas claro.


----------



## spala (5 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Pues yo he echo dos transacciones con la misma direccion de ether,desde kraken a bitfinex,asi q a rezar.
> Para cambiarlos en iotas claro.



ether no es iota

puedes enviar tantas veces como quieras ethers a una direccion de bitfinex.


----------



## Antonius Block (5 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> A ver si hay suerte y mañana nos despertamos con IOTA sobrepasando los 4 dolarazos...si en coinone a 5.96 a bajado un poco.



Como que acaba de adelantar a Ripple


----------



## emvl (5 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Pues toda la razón: IOTA (technology - Wikipedia) No acabo de comprender bien el funcionamiento del DAG si te soy sincero.
> 
> Lo de la ingente ICO venía referido a que hace unos meses cuando todavía hacía calorcito apareció de la nada Iota en el top 10 del Coinmarketcap con una capitalización importante, pudiéndose tradear casi que sólo en Bitfinex. Eso en junio de 2017 si no me falla la memoria.
> 
> ...



Ha ido creciendo durante los dos años en los que todo ha subido. La ICO de IOTA fue anterior a la fiebre y locura de ICOs. A finales de 2015 meter btc en una ICO era considerado algo estúpido en casi todos los casos y todas recaudaban muy poco.

IOTA

IOTA Criptomoneda para el Internet of Things (IoT) - IOTA - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin en Español


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

Antonius Block dijo:


> Como que acaba de adelantar a Ripple



Vaya haha es verdad


----------



## aprendinversor (5 Dic 2017)

A ver por favor, que me estoy perdiendo un poco.

Yo compré bitcoins (bueno un cachito) en Kraken, lo envié a Bitfinex y lo cambié por IOTAs. 

¿Para enviar más bitcoins a Bitfinex desde Kraken tengo que pedir una dirección nueva en Bitfinex? ¿Es así?

Por cierto, mil gracias por el hilo.


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> A ver por favor, que me estoy perdiendo un poco.
> 
> Yo compré bitcoins (bueno un cachito) en Kraken, lo envié a Bitfinex y lo cambié por IOTAs.
> 
> ...



No.

Los bitcoins que envies van a una cuenta de bitcoin, con bitcoin no hay problemas, el problema es con las cuentas de IOTA.

Se explica en la pagina 142 de este hilo.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Ripple por detrás, ahora toca Bch.

Bch tiene ya mucha más capitalización, pero conseguirá superar al fork. 

Lo mejor es el volumen que está moviendo, por encima de ethereum. Y en el cambio a dólar es ahora mismo la primera por encima de Bitcoin.


----------



## spala (5 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> A ver por favor, que me estoy perdiendo un poco.
> 
> Yo compré bitcoins (bueno un cachito) en Kraken, lo envié a Bitfinex y lo cambié por IOTAs.
> 
> ...



no, puedes usar la misma,

---------- Post added 05-dic-2017 at 21:01 ----------

vitalik está temblando ya,

bitcoincash le arrebató el segundo puesto a eth durante unas horas hace un mes,

ahora le viene la segunda hostia, pero ésta viene con inercia ya, y acabará haciendo el trabajo que quiso hacer eth, robarte al rey la corona.


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Dic 2017)

joder con los IOTAS, les he sacado 5000$ en una semana, ya esta en la 4` posicion por capitalizacion. Quien entro a la ICO, es ahora multimillonario.


----------



## endemoniado (5 Dic 2017)

El día que iota funcione será ya la releche.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

3.70! Vamos!


----------



## Azkenchack (5 Dic 2017)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> joder con los IOTAS, les he sacado 5000$ en una semana, ya esta en la 4` posicion por capitalizacion. Quien entro a la ICO, es ahora multimillonario.



El problema lo vas a tener cuando en lugar de 5.000 hayas ganado 20.000
Y digas...¿continúo? ¿me retiro? ¿y si lo pierdo todo?
Me recuerda a los programas de TV cuando dicen...tienes 6.000 euros y estás sin comodines ¿jugamos por los 100.000?
Pues esto es, para mí lo mismo. Y ahora te pregunto ¿jugamos por los 100.000?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Los que lleváis más tiempo en esto... ¿Recordáis como fue el subidón de Ethereum? 
¿Se parece a lo que estamos viviendo?


----------



## trancos123 (5 Dic 2017)

IOTA is exploding in a way that could only be compared to Ethereum


----------



## davitin (5 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> El problema lo vas a tener cuando en lugar de 5.000 hayas ganado 20.000
> Y digas...¿continúo? ¿me retiro? ¿y si lo pierdo todo?
> Me recuerda a los programas de TV cuando dicen...tienes 6.000 euros y estás sin comodines ¿jugamos por los 100.000?
> Pues esto es, para mí lo mismo. Y ahora te pregunto ¿jugamos por los 100.000?



Te lo explicaria, pero tampoco lo ibas a entender.


----------



## Luztu (5 Dic 2017)

Que coño esta pasando? hay mas volumen IOTA/USD que Bitcoin/USD!!!!

Que preveeis para el futuro?? porque yo me estoy acojonando y no se si pasar todo a ETH y de ahí a Coinbase para llevarme el fiat al banco...


----------



## runner (5 Dic 2017)

Hodl, hodl, hodl...:d


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Que coño esta pasando? hay mas volumen IOTA/USD que Bitcoin/USD!!!!
> 
> Que preveeis para el futuro?? porque yo me estoy acojonando y no se si pasar todo a ETH y de ahí a Coinbase para llevarme el fiat al banco...



Yo para el futuro preveo...que liquido la hipoteca a principios de año


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> IOTA is exploding in a way that could only be compared to Ethereum



Ojo, dice que en la noticia que sale pronto en Bithumb... Bithumb es el exchange que más volumen mueve del mundo...


----------



## Luztu (5 Dic 2017)

Algo está pasando, no es normal este volumen. Porque coño no metí mas? a toro pasado claro... jejeje


----------



## Gian Gastone (5 Dic 2017)

El poco tiempo que llevo aqui he aprendido que cada vez que vendo, pierdo,.. asi si asumo que he perdido 1000$, es mas facil que aguante hasta los 10000$, pero todo depende de cuando llegue a esa cantidad y las circustancias que tenga.

Cuando llegué a los 50$ el IOTA os lo comento.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Hold, no seáis tontos, no vendais a no ser que ya os resuelva la vida, tiene toda la pinta de que se va a marcar "un ethereum", en un año su precio va a ser enorme y en dos o más ni hablemos.


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> no he terminado de entender tu texto,
> 
> si tu direccion de recepcion es "AACB"
> peudes recibir mil veces dinero en "AACB"
> ...



Exacto! Lo has explicado muy bien. Supongo que el hecho de que haya dos transacciones de envío desde una misma dirección hace que un intruso pueda obtener la seed.

Me quedo más tranquilo d saber que bitfinex lo hace bien.


----------



## spala (5 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Exacto! Lo has explicado muy bien. Supongo que el hecho de que haya dos transacciones de envío desde una misma dirección hace que un intruso pueda obtener la seed.
> 
> Me quedo más tranquilo d saber que bitfinex lo hace bien.



supongo que te refieres a la dirección privada,
la seed no te la roba nadie

corrijo solo para que no se lie la gente


la seed es la "contraseña" desde la cual se generan todas tus direcciones,
ya que usa un sistema determinista, como electrum.

y de las direcciones, cada una tiene asociada una clave privada


ergo:

SEED
|
|_ DIRECCION PUBLICA 1 + DIRECCION PRIVADA 1
|
|_ DIRECCION PUBLICA 2 + DIRECCION PRIVADA 2

etc

lo que se expone es parte de la direccion privada asociada a la dirección pública,
si te robaran la seed tendrían acceso a todas las direcciones,


----------



## arras2 (5 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> supongo que te refieres a la dirección privada,
> la seed no te la roba nadie
> 
> corrijo solo para que no se lie la gente
> ...



Entonces como te chorizan la pasta? Sabes donde puedo documentarme sobre esto?


----------



## Periplo (5 Dic 2017)

Korea esta que lo peta...
To the moooon!!!


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Veremos los 4$ antes de que acabe el año



¡Para enmarcar!


----------



## orbeo (5 Dic 2017)

Aquí un cachondo de los developers, qué dice que los 10$ a la vuelta de la esquina 

IOTAs dev hints at some HUGE news
https://i.redd.it/kychb0lzv5201.png


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

IOTA pronto en otro exchange


Twitter


----------



## VictorW (5 Dic 2017)

JDNEC, Si IOTA llega a 10 antes de Navidad... Venderas y desapareceras como dices?? Te vas a perder lo mejor??
1 millón está muy bien, pero 5 millones... 6 millones... 
No nos abandones!

#nosinjdnec


----------



## grouchomarx (5 Dic 2017)

Sólo te puedo decir.......Gracias Jdnec


----------



## Señor Morales (5 Dic 2017)

que os parece Binance en China? es el unico que me acepta como cliente ya que tengo vinculos con los EEUU y no estoy bien visto en los exchanges.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Dic 2017)

VictorW dijo:


> JDNEC, Si IOTA llega a 10 antes de Navidad... Venderas y desapareceras como dices?? Te vas a perder lo mejor??
> 1 millón está muy bien, pero 5 millones... 6 millones...
> No nos abandones!
> 
> #nosinjdnec



Jdnec en el momento que venda saldrá reflejado en la cotización con un velote rojo y caerá la moneda 2 dólares.


----------



## tigrecito (6 Dic 2017)

Mañana a primera jora en la tv alemana con VW y reportaje sobre coches pagando con iota el parking en un futuro cercano
A 7.55 en Coinone..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Periplo (6 Dic 2017)

Una preguntita,¿por que los koreanos prefieren pagar iotas a 7.4$ si hay exchanges con precios mas baratos?

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr. Pérez (6 Dic 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Korea esta que lo peta...
> To the moooon!!!



Por curiosidad, ¿dónde puedo uno mirar eso? El volumen por zonas/países y/o zonas horarias.


----------



## orbeo (6 Dic 2017)

Camino del 900% en un mes


----------



## prometheus (6 Dic 2017)

Una cosa rara de estas que pasan, posiblemente una chorrada que se me escapa: me ingresan 308 iotas el 2 de diciembre. El saldo de bitfinex siempre mostraba 0.000308Miotas (que es lo mismo). 

Hoy ejecuto una compra por el mismo exchange, 100 iotas. En order history la unidad de medida pone Mi (¿?), es decir 100 millones de iotas? Pensé, se habrán equivocado de unidad de medida, yo pagué 300€.

Voy al saldo de la wallet, donde previamente estos tres días ponía 0.000308 y el saldo actual es de 100.000308 ¿?¿?¿?

Creo recordar que antes en el saldo también ponian la unidad de medida "Mi", pero esta vez sale a pelo iota 100.000308. Puedo aportar imagenes, excepto el saldo inicial, que fueron 0.000308 miotas. ¿Soy millonario o alguien se ha llevado mis iotas? ¿Me estoy perdiendo algo? Gracias.


----------



## DEREC (6 Dic 2017)

prometheus dijo:


> Una cosa rara de estas que pasan, posiblemente una chorrada que se me escapa: me ingresan 308 iotas el 2 de diciembre. El saldo de bitfinex siempre mostraba 0.000308Miotas (que es lo mismo).
> 
> Hoy ejecuto una compra por el mismo exchange, 100 iotas. En order history la unidad de medida pone Mi (¿?), es decir 100 millones de iotas? Pensé, se habrán equivocado de unidad de medida, yo pagué 300€.
> 
> ...




Cotizan en Mi. Asi que si pagaste 300 € (a 1$ supongo) serian 300 Mi.


----------



## Periplo (6 Dic 2017)

8,4 .. han lanzado el cohete desde korea ...to the moon!!
Lo siguiente sera agenciarse un sensor de "algo"..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

¡¡4 dólares!!


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Entonces como te chorizan la pasta? Sabes donde puedo documentarme sobre esto?



pues pk sacan la dirección privada de la direccion publica

la seed solo es para generar direcciones

lo que desbloquea cada direccion es la direccion privada de cada dirección pública, 

por eso solo te pueden robar de las direcciones que has reusado, osea direcciones donde has hecho un envio, y luego has recibido más dinero, y lo guardas ahí,

entonces es una dirección vulnerable

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 01:22 ----------




Señor Morales dijo:


> que os parece Binance en China? es el unico que me acepta como cliente ya que tengo vinculos con los EEUU y no estoy bien visto en los exchanges.



es grande binance, 

no hay problema, úsalo, saca tus iotas y listo,

no hay más problema.


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

Esta a 3.90 en bitfinex, le esta costando mucho sobrepasar los 4 dolares.


----------



## Periplo (6 Dic 2017)

Holding to the moon...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## yanpakal (6 Dic 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> que os parece Binance en China? es el unico que me acepta como cliente ya que tengo vinculos con los EEUU y no estoy bien visto en los exchanges.



Yo tengo ahi mis iotas ahora mismo, no me gusto nada lo que lei de bitfinex, sea cierto o sean calumnias, intranquiliza

Lo unico de binance de momento, que tienen el retiro de iotas desactivado, asi que para retirar hay que pasar a otra moneda y luego ya mover a kraken o coinbase o lo que sea


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> es grande binance,
> 
> no hay problema, úsalo, saca tus iotas y listo,
> 
> no hay más problema.



gracias, crees que no es fiable guardar las iotas en Binance? no pienso guradarlas mucho tiempo, unos dias hasta que controle mas el tema y sepa donde mandarlas.


----------



## Periplo (6 Dic 2017)

En la wallet están seguras.
Engordando...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

En coingecko marca 4.55. Que pasada...


----------



## Neleo (6 Dic 2017)

Aun no me aclaro una mierda con esto del wallet y del seed, y ya me empiezo a acojonar con esto


----------



## saura (6 Dic 2017)

Neleo dijo:


> Aun no me aclaro una mierda con esto del wallet y del seed, y ya me empiezo a acojonar con esto



Somos dos.


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> gracias, crees que no es fiable guardar las iotas en Binance? no pienso guradarlas mucho tiempo, unos dias hasta que controle mas el tema y sepa donde mandarlas.



si solo son unos días no hay problema,

no va a cerrar el exchanger la semana que viene tranquilo, pero hay q sacar la pasta de los exchangers siempre como medida de seguridad,


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

4.50 en bitfinex ahora mismo, menuda pasada, a este ritmo tocamos los 10 antes de fin de año...


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

En coingecko he visto 5... Digo yo que alguna corrección debería hacer


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

4,7$

y directos a 5$ 

cualquiera que quiera hacer margin trading tiene garantias de multiplicar por 3 aquí xDDD

yo no lo hago pk soy un cagado, y mi deidad es el holding al que rindo culto,
pero la seguridad de un margin trading en long tras romper un ATH se ha dado una de veces increible.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

A esta velocidad a donde puede llegar a fin de mes? Pregunto a expertos en análisis técnico...


----------



## racional (6 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A esta velocidad a donde puede llegar a fin de mes? Pregunto a expertos en análisis técnico...



Facilmente a $12 o $15.


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A esta velocidad a donde puede llegar a fin de mes? Pregunto a expertos en análisis técnico...



si llega a 9,2 ya reventamos a bitcoin cash,

y eso sin q se haya desvelado "Q"
que nadie sabe que es aún, pero es algo grande que impulsara el precio a cotas insospechadas,

os lo digo, se va a posicionar como #1 al final xD


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Facilmente a $12 o $15.



Eso seria maravilloso.


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

ya dijeron que cuando revelen Q,
reventarán bitcoincash en menos de 24h

pero al ritmo que va, lo hará mucho antes, y "Q" no saben ni cuando dirán lo que es,

pero iota va a ser muy tocho, joder tener 10 Gi ahora supone 50 000$

XDDDDDDD increíble.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (6 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A esta velocidad a donde puede llegar a fin de mes? Pregunto a expertos en análisis técnico...



El analisis tecnico se ha ido a la mierda hace dias, si , seguro que sale ahora alguno que él el 10 de Octubre con fibonnacci, media movil y la linea de la tia Enriqueta preveia que el dia de la Constitucion el resultado le daba de 4,5$ de valoracion pero con todos mis respetos, una mierda pinchada de un palo, tal como esta el hype estos dias con la monedita ni Dios sabe a cuanto puede llegar...........bueno, Jdnec y su barquito tal vez si :XX::XX:


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Dic 2017)

como he llegado tarde a esto, me he pasado el finde aprendiendo sobre cryptos y poniendome al dia. Obviamente no puedo esperar a que los exchanges (me he apuntado en cinco) me haga las verificaciones, me ponga unos limites ridiculos, etc. Que os parece meter dinero de la cuenta corriente a Paypal, y luego con los fondos de Paypal comprar en etoro BTC para luego convertirlas en iotas?


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> como he llegado tarde a esto, me he pasado el finde aprendiendo sobre cryptos y poniendome al dia. Obviamente no puedo esperar a que los exchanges (me he apuntado en cinco) me haga las verificaciones, me ponga unos limites ridiculos, etc. Que os parece meter dinero de la cuenta corriente a Paypal, y luego con los fondos de Paypal comprar en etoro BTC para luego convertirlas en iotas?



en etoro se pueden comprar bitcoins?

quiero decir bitcoins de verdad, no esa historia que llaman contratos por diferencia, que no tienes bitcoins ni tienes nada, 

por que si no compras el bien "digitalmente tangible", no lo vas a poder pasar a ningun exchanger,


----------



## Tex Johnston (6 Dic 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> como he llegado tarde a esto, me he pasado el finde aprendiendo sobre cryptos y poniendome al dia. Obviamente no puedo esperar a que los exchanges (me he apuntado en cinco) me haga las verificaciones, me ponga unos limites ridiculos, etc. Que os parece meter dinero de la cuenta corriente a Paypal, y luego con los fondos de Paypal comprar en etoro BTC para luego convertirlas en iotas?




Cuidado, en etoro puedes comprar Bitcoins, pero no tienen IOTAS y creo que tampoco puedes enviar tus Bitcoins a otro exchange. Si no estoy equivocado, sólamente puedes meter y sacar FIAT.


----------



## Señor Morales (6 Dic 2017)

etoro no me acepta por haber vivido en los EEUU...plan B, hay a dos horas de donde vivo una maquina expendedora de bitcoins. Por lo visto pones dinero y te da bitcoins, me imagino que la comision es muy alta pero con iota no hay un dia que perder, que os parece?


----------



## Tex Johnston (6 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> en etoro se pueden comprar bitcoins?
> 
> quiero decir bitcoins de verdad, no esa historia que llaman contratos por diferencia, que no tienes bitcoins ni tienes nada,
> 
> por que si no compras el bien "digitalmente tangible", no lo vas a poder pasar a ningun exchanger,



En etoro puedes comprar Bitcoins, Ethereums, Ethereum Classic, Ripple, Litecoin y Dash.


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> etoro no me acepta por haber vivido en los EEUU...plan B, hay a dos horas de donde vivo una maquina expendedora de bitcoins. Por lo visto pones dinero y te da bitcoins, me imagino que la comision es muy alta pero con iota no hay un dia que perder, que os parece?



depende, 
cuanto quieres invertir?
ignoro que limites tienen esas máquinas,

he leido que coinbase acepta tarejta de credito, pero me imagino que precisa una verificacion previa q ignoro cuantos dias tarda,

otra opción que tienes es localbitcoins, que la gente es bastante rápida,


----------



## Tex Johnston (6 Dic 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> etoro no me acepta por haber vivido en los EEUU...plan B, hay a dos horas de donde vivo una maquina expendedora de bitcoins. Por lo visto pones dinero y te da bitcoins, me imagino que la comision es muy alta pero con iota no hay un dia que perder, que os parece?



¿Has probado en Coinbase?


Edito: ya te lo han dicho arriba.


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

Señor Morales dijo:


> etoro no me acepta por haber vivido en los EEUU...plan B, hay a dos horas de donde vivo una maquina expendedora de bitcoins. Por lo visto pones dinero y te da bitcoins, me imagino que la comision es muy alta pero con iota no hay un dia que perder, que os parece?



La verificacion mas rapida que me han hecho ha sido la de localbitcoins, en 24h ya tenia cuenta (mandando documentacion a traves de la web), luego le compras a otros usuarios mediante transferencia, es totalmente seguro.


----------



## h2o ras (6 Dic 2017)

*La economía que se fue - 05/12/17 - CesarVidal.com en La Voz de César Vidal en mp3(05/12 a las 20:19:02) 37:47 22480455 - iVoox*

Roberto Centeno apuesta 10'000 $ por la caída de los bitcuanes


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> ya dijeron que cuando revelen Q,
> reventarán bitcoincash en menos de 24h
> 
> pero al ritmo que va, lo hará mucho antes, y "Q" no saben ni cuando dirán lo que es,
> ...



Pues no queda mucho para reventar a bitcoin cash, mas bien cuando digan lo de Q el que puede salir reventado es ethereum.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (6 Dic 2017)

Probaria en localbitcoins si todo el resto falla.


----------



## R2volador (6 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A esta velocidad a donde puede llegar a fin de mes? Pregunto a expertos en análisis técnico...



Los análisis en general pasaron a la historia... aquí no vale nada de esas chorradas ::::

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 07:41 ----------




spala dijo:


> si llega a 9,2 ya reventamos a bitcoin cash,
> 
> y eso sin q se haya desvelado "Q"
> que nadie sabe que es aún, pero es algo grande que impulsara el precio a cotas insospechadas,
> ...



Por el Dios de los mares dichosos sus ojos me veas surcando tus mares y escuches a SPALA

Buen viento Mi IOTA ...


----------



## silverwindow (6 Dic 2017)

Sigue la fiesta.
Imparapla.

Algun guru se atreve a ddecir cuando al correcion? para ahcer un poco se trading?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (6 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Sigue la fiesta.
> Imparapla.
> 
> Algun guru se atreve a ddecir cuando al correcion? para ahcer un poco se trading?



Al ritmo que va la cosa en 9,99$ mañana :XX:


----------



## malibux (6 Dic 2017)

Esto sí que es imparapla y no el procés.


----------



## calamatron (6 Dic 2017)

A este paso en un año no plantamos en 400 con ether


----------



## orbeo (6 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Probaria en localbitcoins si todo el resto falla.



Esta bit2me para comprar con tarjeta también aquí en España

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 08:16 ----------

https://i.redd.it/kp1n4kivr5201.jpg

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 08:22 ----------

Toc toc


----------



## DEREC (6 Dic 2017)

No hay nada como el olor de mis IOTAS revalorizandose por la mañana.


----------



## R2volador (6 Dic 2017)

5,54 para ser más exacto !!!1 Dioooooooo

Yo realizaría una reclamación o una sugerencia a los Exchanges.
Que en el Ticker IOTA no pongan la revalorización 24h... IOTA es del 103% , lo digo por los locos de los koreanos vean que se revaloriza tanto no vayan a dejar de comprar ... por Psicología Visual nada más jajajaja
En Coinone la he visto pasar a 9,20 +81%... si no hay indicador a lo mejor compran más ... o no ....


----------



## vpsn (6 Dic 2017)

Quedamos para tirar billetes desde un rascacielos, o esperamos a los 50


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Joder coño me levanto a mear y veo esto ya no hay quien duerma....a ver reconozco que esto algo nerviosete. Worki donde estas cabron q hacemos....los coreanos cambiándola a 8,14 ....habrá convergencia hacia arriba todavía
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Es una burburja Coreana con eso está todo dicho parará cuando se les acabe el cash, ellos mismo están comprando a máximos continuamente. La avaricia asiática, que no tiene límites.


----------



## R2volador (6 Dic 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Quedamos para tirar billetes desde un rascacielos, o esperamos a los 50



Yo a los 50 !!!!

Y sólo paro de tirar billetes para ir comer y regresar con fuerzas

::::


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

Por cierto ya han puesto en marcha el http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table de nuevo sigue igual que siempre cuando suben los TPS caen las confirmaciones por el suelo 12 tps y 6% de confirmación.


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

Dejo el gráfico.







Están comprando a precios máximos los Coreanos desde el domingo-lunes sin parar éstos no pararán hasta que vean que se quedan sin cash. y esperarán a que los occidentales compren más caro que ellos :XX: entonces será momento de vender.


----------



## vpsn (6 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Por cierto ya han puesto en marcha el http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table de nuevo sigue igual que siempre cuando suben los TPS caen las confirmaciones por el suelo 12 tps y 6% de confirmación.



A mi mientras llegue a 50 me la suda.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Dic 2017)

Esran comprando como si no hubiera mañana.


----------



## R2volador (6 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Momento de poner un stop?
> 
> Compartid impresiones joputas que vais a hacer hodl hasta la muerte o q?



un stop?

eso que es ?

Yo pondré SOLAMENTE UNO ... EL STOP ... y c'est la vie ....


----------



## arrapamark (6 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Momento de poner un stop?
> 
> Compartid impresiones joputas que vais a hacer hodl hasta la muerte o q?



Yo hold, hold, hold... all in todo o nada...


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Momento de poner un stop?
> 
> Compartid impresiones joputas que vais a hacer hodl hasta la muerte o q?



Fácil los coreanos tienen mucho dinero parece, porque todas las monedas las han reventado ellos hacia arriba, cuando dejen de comprar en máximos y se estabilice será momento de vender la mitad de los IOTA lo demás se pueden hacer hold, nadie va a comprar más caro que un coreano.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 09:36 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> Alguien sabe cuando se quedan sin pasta en corea? Lo digo por vender antes,.



Coño no tengas tanta prisa que esto no se va a hundir de un día para otro, lo que va a pasar es que se va a estabilizar pero a un precio alto, todavía le queda.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

Hold Hold Hold, está marcandose un ethereum, ya dije que no es el típico pump and dump, las noticias corren como la pólvora y iota está ahora en los medios de comunicación de masas.


----------



## ilusion (6 Dic 2017)

Hola, a donde tengo que pasar mis Bitcoin de coinbase para comprar iotas? Otra vez se me ha hecho tarde...y mal.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Hola, a donde tengo que pasar mis Bitcoin de coinbase para comprar iotas? Otra vez se me ha hecho tarde...y mal.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk



Pues a bitfinex ahí haces el cambio aunque se recomienda ethereum porque cobran menos comisión hay varios tutoriales en esta misma web de como comprar.

Siempre quedarán oportunidades con otras monedas que salgan, la clave ya se sabe la avaricia asiática y mucho humo.


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (6 Dic 2017)

Como compro esto?


----------



## calamatron (6 Dic 2017)

Pero el mundo no son solo los coreanos,imagino q aqui tambien estarn ls rusos,arabes billinarios,americanos,cuando lgo empieza asi puede ser un bombazo.
Yo no vendo ni loco.


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Pero el mundo no son solo los coreanos,imagino q aqui tambien estarn ls rusos,arabes billinarios,americanos,cuando lgo empieza asi puede ser un bombazo.
> Yo no vendo ni loco.



No, sigo bastantes monedas y todas las han reventado los exchanges coreanos, el Europeo o Americano es más comedido si empieza a subir en plan tromba deja inmediatamente de comprar los asiáticos hacen al revés compran en máximos sin parar.


----------



## orbeo (6 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Momento de poner un stop?
> 
> Compartid impresiones joputas que vais a hacer hodl hasta la muerte o q?



Que stop si va sin frenos. Lo he puesto antes, aún queda la noticia gorda.

https://i.redd.it/kp1n4kivr5201.jpg


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Que stop si va sin frenos. Lo he puesto antes, aún queda la noticia gorda.
> 
> https://i.redd.it/kp1n4kivr5201.jpg



Q no es una empresa, empresas ya las hay muy importantes, es alguna cosa nueva, pero no se me ocurre nada mejor que lo que ya han sacado, el datamarket. 

El vikingo nos va a tener en vilo, ¿alguna idea de que puede ser?


----------



## NaRNia (6 Dic 2017)

Yo ya me siento rico ehhh, vaya forrada madre mia.


----------



## Blogan (6 Dic 2017)

Me despierto, tecleo Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap, burbuja, login, dos clicks, botón gracias, 1 click y escribir esta parida.

Pena haber metido tan poco.

Ahora que? yo pensaba salir a 5, pero dudo entre esperar a 10 o cambiar a otra


----------



## trancos123 (6 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Q no es una empresa, empresas ya las hay muy importantes, es alguna cosa nueva, pero no se me ocurre nada mejor que lo que ya han sacado, el datamarket.
> 
> El vikingo nos va a tener en vilo, ¿alguna idea de que puede ser?



_Pure speculation ... Right? ... Right?!

Content: I made a random search on Google.
IOTA has partnered with Microsoft and has announced a meeting in France on December 14th.
D. Sønstebø and Dominik keep hyping their shit about a project they work on called "Q" but do not want to say what it is and/or pressure the idea too hard towards public exposure.
I made a search for "Microsoft Q", and google gave me this: "Microsoft Quantum Computing" and "Microsoft Quantum Santa Barbera (Station Q)".
Quantum Computing is used to hold extreme amounts of information/data - including working with algorithms that can not run on normal computers. Quantum Computing is also used to work on revolutionizing artificial intelligence.
But that's pure speculation._


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> _Pure speculation ... Right? ... Right?!
> 
> Content: I made a random search on Google.
> IOTA has partnered with Microsoft and has announced a meeting in France on December 14th.
> ...



Puede ser... Suena a algo extraterrestre, jajaja


----------



## orbeo (6 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Q no es una empresa, empresas ya las hay muy importantes, es alguna cosa nueva, pero no se me ocurre nada mejor que lo que ya han sacado, el datamarket.
> 
> El vikingo nos va a tener en vilo, ¿alguna idea de que puede ser?



Sólo hay especulaciones. Una de ellas es que Q, es Q Learning, que tiene que ver con la AI (Inteligencia Artificial), quizás para que el barbas se pueda retirar y que Iota sea 100% descentralizada. Pero es eso, una especulación.

Otra, es que IBM tiene un proyecto que es IBM Q, de quantum computer.

Otra historia es lo que tienen en su web, que se supone es el módulo Q:

One of the main ways to extend the utility and applications of IOTA is through oracles. Through this one can feed outside data, such as timestamps, into the IOTA network. You can expect some exciting announcements here.

Y otra es que no sea nada, el cabrón se afeite la barba y desaparezca con los millones dejando un mensaje de "pardillos, el tangle os ha tanglado".


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

bnogal dijo:


> Me despierto, tecleo Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations | CoinMarketCap, burbuja, login, dos clicks, botón gracias, 1 click y escribir esta parida.
> 
> Pena haber metido tan poco.
> 
> Ahora que? yo pensaba salir a 5, pero dudo entre esperar a 10 o cambiar a otra




El año que viene saldrán nuevas monedas basadas en el tangle, hay miles de empresas que trabajan con IOT y no se han metido con las criptomonedas, pero viendo que IOTA lo que ha recaudado sin funcionar pues se meterán al ruedo. La clave ya está establecida, humo sin parar "colaboraciones" con empresas famosas y exchange coreano.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/group/microsoft-quantum-santa-barbara-station-q/

Mmmmm


----------



## trancos123 (6 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> El año que viene saldrán nuevas monedas basadas en el tangle, hay miles de empresas que trabajan con IOT y no se han metido con las criptomonedas, pero viendo que IOTA lo que ha recaudado sin funcionar pues se meterán al ruedo. La clave ya está establecida, humo sin parar "colaboraciones" con empresas famosas y exchange coreano.



Umm tiene sentido, por eso los coreanos están comprando como locos.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/group/microsoft-quantum-santa-barbara-station-q/
> 
> Mmmmm




Por cierto, en ese departamento están estudiando desarrollar una computadora cuantica. ¿Eso no sirve para reventar blockschains? A ver si el plan secreto de IOTA es hackear a la competencia, jajaja


----------



## workforfood (6 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Umm tiene sentido, por eso los coreanos están comprando como locos.



Es lo que pasa empezar a seguir desde hace poco el marketcap y solo con IOTA, todas las que ves en el market empezaron con precios por los suelos de unos pocos $ y las han reventado los coreanos. Te digo todas... puedes poner un chorongo y un ventilador y solo hay que esperar, a la avaricia asiática, el chorongo te lo van a subir por las nubes.


----------



## calamatron (6 Dic 2017)

Pero tando dinero tienen los coreanos como para hacer q el bitcoin suba a 12000?


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Es lo que pasa empezar a seguir desde hace poco el marketcap y solo con IOTA, todas las que ves en el market empezaron con precios por los suelos de unos pocos $ y las han reventado los coreanos. Te digo todas... puedes poner un chorongo y un ventilador y solo hay que esperar, a la avaricia asiática, el chorongo te lo van a subir por las nubes.




¡Haber comprado! No será porqué no se aviso. Aunque fuera por la avaricia asiática debiste hacerlo... 

Además, tu debes de saber más que Microsoft o Samsung, empresas que pierden el tiempo como todo el mundo sabe con "vende humos".


----------



## p_pin (6 Dic 2017)

Cuando decís coreanos, os referís a los chinos que compran en Surcorea no?
No es casualidad el "problema de los exchange y veto del gobierno chino", y el aumento del volúmen en Surcorea, creo yo


----------



## Aksturiax (6 Dic 2017)

Aquí otro que compró poquito y baratito en su momento pero ve al IOTA más endeble que el papel de fumar por ahora. 

También se habían aliado con SatoshiPay para sus pagos y lo anunciaron a bombo y platillo, luego cuando los tiraron por Lumens, porque lo suyo no iba, no dijeron ni mú.

Y si al final es funcional y se implanta, a ver qué pasa con el token. Porque lo que interesa es la red.


----------



## silverwindow (6 Dic 2017)

Empieza la correccion?


----------



## trancos123 (6 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Empieza la correccion?



Eso parece.
Hold or sell?


----------



## yanpakal (6 Dic 2017)

me imagino que habrá que hacer hold por lo menos hasta que salgan las esperadas noticias y la pongan en mas exchanges, no?


----------



## Superoeo (6 Dic 2017)

Parece que corrige fuerte sí. A ver dónde se estabiliza. 

Bitfinex está caido, o al menos no se me abre el par IOT/BTC, por lo que habrá que hodlear por cojones xD (Pensaba vender y recomprar...)


----------



## yanpakal (6 Dic 2017)

en binance va bien la grafica, en la de dias la vela de hoy ya esta verde, y en la de minutos se ve que remonta


----------



## lurker (6 Dic 2017)

algo me dice que la tendencia ha cambiado...ahora va a haber correcciones pero hacia arriba


----------



## itaka (6 Dic 2017)

Lo primero dar las gracias a Jdnec_wow, hay que reconocer que ha acertado de pleno, y no es la primera vez que lo hace. Personalmente estoy muy agradecido por sus consejos. 

Por otro lado antes que nos abandone en sus merecidas vacaciones en el 
velero, a ver si nos hace algún comentario de como ve la cotización. En principio pienso holdear hasta los 30 dolares.


----------



## menok (6 Dic 2017)

De momento lo que funciona fatal es Bitfinex, debe estar saturado.:|


----------



## corting (6 Dic 2017)

Es una locura, lastima no haber podido pillar las correcciones para vender y recomprar, aunque ya me paso cuando estaba a 0,8 y al final recompre pero mas arriaba a 0,92 jajaja. y menos mal que compre... yo de momento juego con el margin pero las iotas reales no las toco


----------



## Kurniawan (6 Dic 2017)

Bitfinex y Kraken de pena hoy.... yo he vendido hoy una pequeña parte de mis MIOTAS a 5,30 para recuperar la inversión inicial. Las otras las dejo ahí madurando, a ver hasta donde pueden llegar. Si todo va bien ya haremos una quedada con nuestros yates para quemar unos billetes de 500


----------



## McMax (6 Dic 2017)

Kraken hace días que va fatal.

Eso del Margin que es?


----------



## rebollete (6 Dic 2017)

Interesante ya voy entendiendo mas o menos lo que esta ocurriendo, creo que unas de las razones por las que esta moneda va a tener exito, entre otras cosas, es la energia que cada veza limita al bitcoin, y por lo tanto no puede crecer como pudiera por lo tanto.
Sacado de este mismo foro, pero de un tema de de bitcoins:
Esta es la gráfica con la que os vaís a tener que familiarizar.
Hash Rate - Blockchain
Es el hashrate despendolado, recuerdo que hashrate, precio y consumo van de la mano y que el consumo actual es de 32 Twh, mayor que el de Irlanda. Si incrementamos el precio por 2 el hashrate se va al doble y el consumo tambien, 64Twh que es el consumo de Austria o Rumania. A ver a donde llegamos, pero no tardaran mucho en pararles los pies a los mineros en paises planificados centralmente como China. A ver después que pasa con el precio. No esperaría ver a bitcoin mucho más alto y va a ser un buen indicador del grado de burbuja que tenemos si vemos cosas como 50k que ya implicaría consumir como 2/3 de la electricidad de España.
En bch estamos salvados de esas mierdas, por lo menos por ahora.


----------



## Luztu (6 Dic 2017)

corting dijo:


> Es una locura, lastima no haber podido pillar las correcciones para vender y recomprar, aunque ya me paso cuando estaba a 0,8 y al final recompre pero mas arriaba a 0,92 jajaja. y menos mal que compre... yo de momento juego con el margin pero las iotas reales no las toco



Puedes explicar lo del margin? yo tengo todas las IOTAS y los ETH en el exchange wallet? la estoy cagando en algo?


----------



## yanpakal (6 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Puedes explicar lo del margin? yo tengo todas las IOTAS y los ETH en el exchange wallet? la estoy cagando en algo?



Margin (finance - Wikipedia)

Aunque igual mas bien se refiere a que juega con el spread, ni idea

Bid


----------



## Luztu (6 Dic 2017)

Me caguen 10.... esto va a llegar a 5 pero ya. Si quiero pasar de ETH de bitfinex a ETH de Coinbase simplemente en Coinbase pillo la direccion del ETH Wallet y luego en bitfinex pongo esa dirección y listo no?

Es que esto ya es mucha pasta lo que he ganado..


----------



## knoche (6 Dic 2017)

rebollete dijo:


> Interesante ya voy entendiendo mas o menos lo que esta ocurriendo, creo que unas de las razones por las que esta moneda va a tener exito, entre otras cosas, es la energia que cada veza limita al bitcoin, y por lo tanto no puede crecer como pudiera por lo tanto.
> Sacado de este mismo foro, pero de un tema de de bitcoins:
> Esta es la gráfica con la que os vaís a tener que familiarizar.
> Hash Rate - Blockchain
> ...



Sumado a esto tenemos que no hay comisiones para transacciones por más grandes o pequeñas que sean. 

Quizá lo más complicado es lograr la masa crítica de nodos, que aún son pocos, necesitan hacer más amigable el despliegue de los mismos, así como un Wallet en condiciones, que el actual es una basura.

Fuera de eso, no sé si los expertos acá han visto APIs o librerías de desarrollo para jugar con iota, por ejemplo Arduino ya debería tener su lib, hay gran comunidad allí.


----------



## yanpakal (6 Dic 2017)

¿Hay algún incentivo que anime a particulares a que monten nodos? ¿o tendrían nodos solo las empresas que usen iota?


----------



## McMax (6 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Me caguen 10.... esto va a llegar a 5 pero ya. Si quiero pasar de ETH de bitfinex a ETH de Coinbase simplemente en Coinbase pillo la direccion del ETH Wallet y luego en bitfinex pongo esa dirección y listo no?
> 
> Es que esto ya es mucha pasta lo que he ganado..



Esta mñn ha llegado a 5.59 que ha ido bien para sacar suco vendiendo y comprando


----------



## knoche (6 Dic 2017)

yanpakal dijo:


> ¿Hay algún incentivo que anime a particulares a que monten nodos? ¿o tendrían nodos solo las empresas que usen iota?



No hay incentivo, más que desear que el tangle funcione correctamente, su idea es que si cientos de emprendimientos dependen del tangle ellos montarán sus nodos por conveniencia


----------



## Ricardito Bofill (6 Dic 2017)

Acabo de comprar 33 Miotas por ~0.01313532 BTC.

A ver qué tal se da...


----------



## Brezo (6 Dic 2017)

Pues nada parece que se estabiliza en los 5 aprox. A ver si llega a 15 rapido pero vamos como sigamos a este ritmo de burbuja en poco venos los 100


----------



## Periplo (6 Dic 2017)

O a 20$en un mes...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## corting (6 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Puedes explicar lo del margin? yo tengo todas las IOTAS y los ETH en el exchange wallet? la estoy cagando en algo?



Hola con margin me refiero a el dinero con el cual puedes apalancarte, en bitfinex hay tres wallet, exchange, founding y margin. Lo que queria decir es que me apalanco en la cartera de margin para jugar con las correcciones, pero no en la del exchange que es donde se guardan las monedas que realmente posees. espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## Brezo (6 Dic 2017)

corting dijo:


> Hola con margin me refiero a el dinero con el cual puedes apalancarte, en bitfinex hay tres wallet, exchange, founding y margin. Lo que queria decir es que me apalanco en la cartera de margin para jugar con las correcciones, pero no en la del exchange que es donde se guardan las monedas que realmente posees. espero que te sirva de ayuda



Es posible apalancarse en bitfinex? Meto ethereum desde kraken a la margin y ya esta no? Pues hare otro deposito en kraken a ver que tal esta vez. Seria interesante apalancarse un poco. Cuando vendes lo cambias a dolar no? Es que como no acepta depositos en fiat me lio.


----------



## corting (6 Dic 2017)

Si bitfinex permite apalancarse creo que por 3, lo explica en su FAQ, y puedes poner como "deposito" monedas o fiat. Yo el proceso que sigo es: comprar en kraken, que es donde empece y pasarlo a bitfinex ( de esto hace ya 4 meses) ahora me estoy planteando sacar algo para recuperar la inversion, pero por lo que decis por aqui, parece que kraken esta bastante lento, asi que no se si podre retirar euros bien. Hice una prueba en su dia y la transaccion fue buena, me lo ingresaron en nada.
Espero que os sirva de ayuda


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Dic 2017)

Tengo varias preguntas. 

¿IOTA solo es comercializado por un broker?
¿Que volumen de ventas tiene IOTA?

Para mi el bitcoin es una moneda provisional, va a ser sustituida por otras monedas tecnológicamente superiores, pero lo de IOTA no lo termino de ver...


----------



## easyridergs (6 Dic 2017)

Menuda montaña rusa, emocionante ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

En coinone ya se esta desinflando el precio.

Qur opinais?


----------



## R2volador (6 Dic 2017)

Ayer por la mañana si no mal recuerdo estaba a 3 ... con esta locura no recuerdo muy bien el valor ... es imposible !!!
Y baja y ya os planteáis dudas por todos los lados ?

Ah y otra cosa ... Los locos Koreanos también duermen eeeehhhh , tienen el día para comprar ... y la noche para dormir ... Dejad que se vuelvan a despertar que ya llega la Navidad 

Vamooooooooooooo Mi IOTA !!!


----------



## Registrador (6 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> En coinone ya se esta desinflando el precio.
> 
> Qur opinais?



Davitin eres un cagón de la ostía. Chico relájate y disfruta de la vida. Deja que las Iotas fluctuen, a medio plazo (en un mes) las Iotas llegarán a los 10 dólares, así que tranqui.


----------



## easyridergs (6 Dic 2017)

Pero si esto le da emoción, con respecto a IOTA lo tengo claro, o me quedo a cero o me da para jubilarme, y creo que va a pasar lo último. Quien venda se va a arrepentir y mucho ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿tú no eras él que creía en las criptomonedas? :XX: Para creer tanto cada poco quieres salir por patas.
> 
> Lo que puede venir ahora es el to da moon o una caída en forma de huevo donde se recomprará (una bajada gorda)... O directamente donde no levante cabeza. No digo que vaya a pasar, digo las posibilidades, a estos precios nadie recomienda comprar.



Yo hago y digo lo que me sale de los huevos.

---------- Post added 06-dic-2017 at 16:08 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Davitin eres un cagón de la ostía. Chico relájate y disfruta de la vida. Deja que las Iotas fluctuen, a medio plazo (en un mes) las Iotas llegarán a los 10 dólares, así que tranqui.



Tu es que te debes estar jugando la paga semanal que te da tu madre.


----------



## coque42 (6 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Tu es que te debes estar jugando la paga semanal que te da tu madre.


----------



## trancos123 (6 Dic 2017)

3,83$ menuda corrección!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2017)

Púes Yo acabo de comprar 100 más a 4 $ con dos cojones y un palito...mi media ponderada es de 2 $...mi primera compra fueron 350 IOTAS a 0,75 $...:


----------



## Tesmon40 (6 Dic 2017)

yo tambien acabo de meterle::


----------



## arras2 (6 Dic 2017)

Y yo no por el puto kraken


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

Era lógico, lo de ayer fue de locos, pasar de 3 a 6 en horas... A ver donde está el soporte, pero vamos, la volatilidad si antes era alta, ahora es salvaje.


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que todos sabíamos que tarde o temprano iba a haber corrección. Es más, puede ser que la corrección no haya hecho nada más que empezar...
Lo que no puede ser es las pajas mentales que nos estábamos haciendo pensando que en un mes esto se iba a poner a 100 $.
Yo no dudo que al final llegue a 100$ a 200$ o a 1000$. Pero lo que si tengo claro es que esto no va a ser de un día para otro.
El "milagro" del bitcoin no se produjo en un mes, ni en un año, así que no espereis milagros aunque las navidades estén cerca.
Por mi parte, sigo adelante. Quizás lo mejor para mi salud física y mental sea apagar el ordenador y dejar de mirar embobado las gráficas, viendo como sube o como baja. O quizás replegar velar y recoger beneficios.
Pero os puedo asegurar que, si bien me "jodería" perder 3000 €, más me "jodería" no haber ganado 300.000 € a finales del 2018.
CAMINO O REVIENTO


----------



## EDV (6 Dic 2017)

Yo las voy a mantener, IOTA es a largo plazo. Lo era antes de esta pumpeada bestial y lo sigue siendo después de la corrección. 

En lo que no voy a entrar es el tradeo porque la cago. Compré todos mis IOTAs a 0,6-0,7 y luego cayeron. Si llego a vender la lio parda viendo cómo está ahora. No creo ahora tampoco sea para vender.

O me saco un pellizco gordo gordo o nada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin bajo de 5000 a 3000...las correciones son sanas...Yo, de momento me quedo....¿ que pierdo 1.000 € ?...pues mala suerte...no me gustaría pero, es lo que hay...:cook:


----------



## Oso Amoroso (6 Dic 2017)

EL mensaje por aqui parececlaro, o la cosa da para putas y barcos o nos hundimos con el valor, no hay termino medio parece ser :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> EL mensaje por aqui parececlaro, o la cosa da para putas y barcos o nos hundimos con el valor, no hay termino medio parece ser :XX:



¡¡Ese es el espíritu!! :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Parece que rebota para arriba, 4.48.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2017)

Ojala algún dia Keep, Trezor o Ledger la incorporen a su monedero...:


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (6 Dic 2017)

sigue mereciendo la pena meterse en IOTA jdnec?

o mejor te quedas en BTC


----------



## ilusion (6 Dic 2017)

Se puede hacer desde coinbase?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (6 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Se puede hacer desde coinbase?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk



no

lo mandas a bitfinex


----------



## Tir (6 Dic 2017)

Hola otro que se une a IOTA

Para comprar MIOTAs con las mínimas comisiones yo hago esto:

- Transferir SEPA a Coinbase (es donde empecé) NO compréis en Coinbase tiene unas comisiones demasiado grandes. Siempre me ha tardado 24H entre semana. Eso si, cuando lo he hecho el viernes o el sábado, se ha hecho efectiva el miercoles ya que realmente se hace efectiva el lunes, y estarán liadisimos después del fin de semana y tardan más. Así que mejor entre martes y miércoles las transferencias por lo menos en mi caso.

- Transferir a GDAX, si tienes cuenta en Coinbase GDAX es la misma empresa y puedes transferir los fondos gratis. Solo tienes que ir a GDAX e iniciar sesión con la cuenta de Coinbase y darle a "Deposit". En la ventana que sale le das a "Coinbase account" y ahí le dices cuanto quieres transferir desde tu cuenta de Coinbase.

- Si empiezas de cero no tienes por que pasar por Coinbase y puedes abrirte la cuenta aquí y hacer una transferencia SEPA a tu cuenta GDAX tambien es gratis.

- Compra Bitcoin o Ethereum con una orden Limit en GDAX no tiene comisión.(con Ethereum el siguiente paso sera mas rápido ) 
Para que el empiece y no sepa que es, significa que le dices que si llega a "x" valor compre. Pon el valor mas cercano al de mercado para ponerte el primero en la lista y así comprar con 0 comisiones.
- Transferir Bitcoin o Ethereum (la transferencia es mas rápida) desde GDAX a otra cuenta es sorprendentemente GRATIS. Por lo menos en mi caso n o me han cobrado nunca ni la comisión de la red bitcoin. hace un tiempo transferi 0,0001BTC a Kraken por probar y así fue, y así han sido todas las transferencias que he hecho desde GDAX. Igual me lo han cobrado por algun lado que no he sabido ver, empece hace no soy ningun experto y se me pueden haber pasado x algun lado. Pero cuando le das a Withdraw pone:
_"Enter a BTC address and the amount you wish to transfer from your GDAX trading account. BTC transfers are free and fast."_
- El siguiente paso es transferir a Bitfinex. Te abres cuenta, entras en deposit y generas una cuenta ETH o BTC. la copias y en GDAX le das a Withdraw y transfirieres a la cuenta generada en Bitfinex.
- Ya solo queda cambiar a IOTAS. Aqui es donde viene la primera y única comisión, si compras a precio de mercado es de 0,2% si haces una orden Limit pasa a ser del 0,1%.
- Ya tienes tus primeros IOTAS

A ver si se despiertan los coreanos y empiezan a a comprar de nuevo!!


----------



## Neleo (6 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> EL mensaje por aqui parececlaro, o la cosa da para putas y barcos o nos hundimos con el valor, no hay termino medio parece ser :XX:



Es eso o meternos todos los Idiotas en una patera :vomito:


----------



## runner (6 Dic 2017)

Tesmon40 dijo:


> yo tambien acabo de meterle::



Me too hace un rato a 3,90. Estas serán para mis futuros nietos...


----------



## McMax (6 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe algo de la ICO de Tabtrader (finom)


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Alguien sabe algo de la ICO de Tabtrader (finom)



Tienes otro hilo sobre icos.


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Dic 2017)

Cuando no podais abrir el cinturon de castidad de vuestra cochina zorrita de mujer por no tener mas IOTAS os acordarais de el dia que las vendisteis.

Jesus lo dijo.


----------



## Houellebecq (6 Dic 2017)

Yáguernot dijo:


> Yo personalmente, los ingresos/retiros en euros los hago a traves de Kraken, puedes ingresar/retirar sin mandar nada unos 2k$/dia o 20k$ mes (creo recordar, si no, por hay cerca anda). dispone de transferencia SEPA.
> 
> Eso si, Kraken, hasta quye actualicen la web, de cada 3 acciones que quieres hacer, en dos ocaciones se cuelga la pagina, teniendo que darle a refrescar, pero por ahora, han ido bien.
> 
> Suerte



Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas, probaré a hacer esto! To the moon


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2017)

¿ Bitrex, Coinbase o Poloniex ?...quiero diversificar...cuala es la mas "profesional" ?...ienso:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (6 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Bitrex, Coinbase o Poloniex ?...quiero diversificar...cuala es la mas "profesional" ?...ienso:



Coinbase en todo caso y tampoco lo recomendaria, Poloniex ha sido hackeada varias veces, Bittrex es como la tipica casa de apuestas que te cierra la cuenta de un dia para otro jodiendote tus fondos..::, cambios de normas paulatinos..


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Coinbase en todo caso y tampoco lo recomendaria, Poloniex ha sido hackeada varias veces, Bittrex es como la tipica casa de apuestas que te cierra la cuenta de un dia para otro jodiendote tus fondos..::, cambios de normas paulatinos..



totalmente, nada me recuerda mas a cryptsy que bittrex xDDDD

encima te obligan a dar DNI solo para hacer trading, anda ya a tomar por saco,

no se lo tengo q dar a kraken para depositar FIAT y me lo exigen estos solo para tradear cryptos, una mierda.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Dic 2017)

Coinbase se convierte en posible candidata pues...de momento con Kraken y Bitfinex, estoy contento...de momento...8:


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (6 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Coinbase se convierte en posible candidata pues...de momento con Kraken y Bitfinex, estoy contento...de momento...8:



En mi caso cuando quiero comprar y tenerlos en menos de 1 hora acudo aquí, el primer registro es algo costoso porque tardan 6 dias en "validarte" la cuenta y puedes mover y demás pero solo la cantidad que compres en un principio( la primera compra que hagas), después deberás esperar 6 dias para poder comprar de nuevo y mover donde sea, verificación..

Después puedes mover lo que quieras con ciertos registros, en mi caso he comprado varias veces y los envios de vuelta al banco que saque de benefits de BTC lo muevo por aquí para evitarme problemas, 600 euros euros cada 15 días vuelven a mi con mucha puntualidad/seriedad.


La comisión es del 3%.

La única "putada" es que solo puedes comprar BTC, pero bue.. si luego te vas a forrar son migajas.

Funcionan por Coinify.

Opción de transferencia SEPA y Tarjeta de credito.

https://blockchain.info/es/wallet/#/home

Puede almacenar BTC y ETH.


----------



## Tex Johnston (6 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Coinbase se convierte en posible candidata pues...de momento con Kraken y Bitfinex, estoy contento...de momento...8:



Otra buena opción es Cryptopia; al menos por ahora no tiene la lentitud ni los errores 520 de Kraken y los cierres de cuenta sin previo aviso de Bittrex. Existe una oferta abundante de criptomonedas (aunque lamentablemente aún no tienen IOTAs).


----------



## ilusion (6 Dic 2017)

salamandra20 dijo:


> no
> 
> lo mandas a bitfinex



Quiero decir que si los puedo mandar desde coinbase que es donde tengo Bitcoin y ethereum

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

Tex Johnston dijo:


> Otra buena opción es Cryptopia; al menos por ahora no tiene la lentitud ni los errores 520 de Kraken y los cierres de cuenta sin previo aviso de Bittrex. Existe una oferta abundante de criptomonedas (aunque lamentablemente aún no tienen IOTAs).



nunca lo probé, acepta sepa cryptopia ? tiene mas monedas que mierda un vertedero.


----------



## Tex Johnston (6 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> nunca lo probé, acepta sepa cryptopia ? tiene mas monedas que mierda un vertedero.



Me olvidé de mencionar esa desventaja: no aceptan FIAT.


----------



## PREDATOR (6 Dic 2017)

spala dijo:


> nunca lo probé, acepta sepa cryptopia ? tiene mas monedas que mierda un vertedero.



Si te interesa puedes utilizar bitcoin.de
he abierto un hilo explicandolo.
Tarda entre 24/ y 48 hora, no hace falta meter DNI..
Slds.


----------



## DrJ (6 Dic 2017)

Hace 15 dias estabamos deseando que llegara a 1$ y ahora la gente nerviosa por una correción a 4$ ...


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (6 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Quiero decir que si los puedo mandar desde coinbase que es donde tengo Bitcoin y ethereum
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk



si,,,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,.


----------



## davitin (6 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Coinbase en todo caso y tampoco lo recomendaria, Poloniex ha sido hackeada varias veces, Bittrex es como la tipica casa de apuestas que te cierra la cuenta de un dia para otro jodiendote tus fondos..::, cambios de normas paulatinos..



Yo deje poloniex cuando estaba caida cada por tres, llevo en bittrex bastantes meses y por ahora no he tenido problema.

Los de coinbase son unos trameros, siempre estan caidos cuando hacen falta.


----------



## saura (6 Dic 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Hace 15 dias estabamos deseando que llegara a 1$ y ahora la gente nerviosa por una correción a 4$ ...



Aquí más de uno con las subidas de ayer estábamos haciendo castillitos en el aire y contando los días que nos faltaba para jubilarnos... y esta corrección nos da un capón, Para ponernos las orejas tiesas y darnos cuenta q no será coser y cantar, q habrá que esperar por todo el año que viene siempre y cuando todo salga rodado.


----------



## Tir (6 Dic 2017)

Están en desarrollo pero pintan fantásticas estas wallets
Wallet Refresh
IOTA Wallet Refresh: Onboarding


----------



## rebollete (6 Dic 2017)

Y para cuando estarian mas o menos, es necesario si quieren que despegue, por que hay algunos que dormimos con la mosca por tenerlas en el exchange.
En el momento que esten mas seguras en nuestros ordenadores, seguro que habra mas gente que se sume.


----------



## ilusion (6 Dic 2017)

salamandra20 dijo:


> si,,,,,,,,.,,,,,,,,,.



Pues no consigo hacerlo, alguien que lo haya hecho desde coinbase y me pueda guiar?cuando le doy a enviar me pide una dirección de email
Mil gracias

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## colombo1122 (6 Dic 2017)

Hola, hace un año me regarlon unos pocos centimos en bitcoin, hoy valen 133€. 
Algun generoso me regala unos iotas? No tengo wallet ni se muy bien como va, pero si me regalais unos centimos me entero. 
Gracias majos


----------



## spala (6 Dic 2017)

PREDATOR dijo:


> Si te interesa puedes utilizar bitcoin.de
> he abierto un hilo explicandolo.
> Tarda entre 24/ y 48 hora, no hace falta meter DNI..
> Slds.



perfect, tengo cuenta ahí, pero nunca lo usé


----------



## colombo1122 (7 Dic 2017)

bueno pues un amigo me hablo de los iotas y me debe un dinero, le he dicho que me lo ingrese en dicha moneda. Me he creado a recomendacion suya una cuenta en binance. NO se que os parece esa web


----------



## knoche (7 Dic 2017)

Por si acaso he puesto un full node en un VPS si hay algún otro friki con alguno me envía MP para configurarlo como vecino.


----------



## furia porcina (7 Dic 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Por si acaso he puesto un full node en un VPS si hay algún otro friki con alguno me envía MP para configurarlo como vecino.



¿hay algún incentivo para montar un full node? Lo digo porque un VPS por muy básico que sea, genera algún gasto.

Saludos


----------



## knoche (7 Dic 2017)

cadrilo dijo:


> ¿hay algún incentivo para montar un full node? Lo digo porque un VPS por muy básico que sea, genera algún gasto.
> 
> Saludos



No hay incentivo, más que desear que la red funcione, este es un VPS que conseguí en 30 USD el año con 4gb de ram y 4 cores. Lo podría usar para algunos otros proyectos personales así que no me afectan por ahora esos 30. 

Por si interesa lo vi en lowendbox Low End Box - Cheap VPS Hosting Providers Listing & Reviews


----------



## spala (7 Dic 2017)

he comprado 15 miotas más por 50€

veis? no pasa nada, se puede comprar alyo y seguir durmiendo tranquilo jajaja,

jode? si bueno, y que vas a hacer? a mi tan pronto me llega la pasta, compro,

a cualquier precio, ya no entiendo de trading, de indicadores, de nada, compro y hold.

en 4 años hacemos cuentas


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

La entrevista a Dominick con el tío de Volkswagen en la TV alemana ayer, por si alguien pilota de alemán y hace un resumen


DOM SCHIENER with CDO VOLKSWAGEN AG and ZDF Morgenmagazin (ON German Mainstream TV)
Twitter


----------



## McMax (7 Dic 2017)

A qué hora se despiertan los coreanos?


----------



## spala (7 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La entrevista a Dominick con el tío de Volkswagen en la TV alemana ayer, por si alguien pilota de alemán y hace un resumen
> 
> 
> DOM SCHIENER with CDO VOLKSWAGEN AG and ZDF Morgenmagazin (ON German Mainstream TV)
> Twitter



tienes ahi el link con subtitulos

Am Parkschein-Automaten nach Münzen... - ZDF Morgenmagazin | Facebook


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> A qué hora se despiertan los coreanos?



Cuando nos durmamos nosotros


----------



## kaopower (7 Dic 2017)

3,61 en binance
3.59 en bitfirex


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2017)

Iota to the mierda...


----------



## RuiKi84 (7 Dic 2017)

Estuve comprando btc el finde para entrar en Iota, cuando se movía en 1,30 a 1,50 , cuando llegaron los btc a mi cuenta Bitfinex ya habíais pegado el pelotazo superando los 3$, ahora mismo es toda una locura meterse, esperare que se estabilice, tenia pensado hacer hold con esto.


----------



## trancos123 (7 Dic 2017)

Iota estancado y btc disparado.


----------



## furia porcina (7 Dic 2017)

knoche dijo:


> No hay incentivo, más que desear que la red funcione, este es un VPS que conseguí en 30 USD el año con 4gb de ram y 4 cores. Lo podría usar para algunos otros proyectos personales así que no me afectan por ahora esos 30.
> 
> Por si interesa lo vi en lowendbox Low End Box - Cheap VPS Hosting Providers Listing & Reviews





Algunos requisitos especiales para montar el nodo? ¿Puedo darle otros usos de forma simultánea?

Lo comento porque por ejemplo hace poco he montado un secure node de zencash y no valía cualquier cosa.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Iota estancado y btc disparado.



Estancado los cojones...ojala no baje mas.

Btc absorviendolo todo como un sumidero de mierda.

A ver si sueltan la noticia bomba esa y vuelve a reanimarse aunque a saber...como ya dijo otro forero, esto lo han movido los chino-coreanos, y normalmente despues del arreon asiatico, la altcoin se queda medio gilipollas una temporada, asi que a saber.


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Iota estancado y btc disparado.



Por eso hay que tener de las dos


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Lo de bitcoin no es ni medio normal, habría que mirar cuantos tethers están comprando bitcoin. No ha acabado el año y va a los 15000$. El que compró a 1000$ se ha forrado. IOTA tiene que corregir muchísimo más es una alt en estado alfa.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Dic 2017)

Btc se empezara a negociar en el mercado de Chicago en breve.

El CBOE comercializará su contrato de futuros una semana antes que el CME y el bitcoin apunta a los 12.000 dólares - Bolsamanía.com

Sera por eso la subida.


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Ojo que la intención de estos no es pumpearla sino manejarla . Y existen los futuros cortos
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk
> ...



Se puede salir con la mitad no hace falta con todo. Iota está en alfa ni siquiera en versión beta.


----------



## trancos123 (7 Dic 2017)




----------



## josema82 (7 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


>



Para mi que lo estan tirando antes de las noticias....:XX:


----------



## ilusion (7 Dic 2017)

Hola, alguien por favor me puede explicar cómo pasar ethereum de coinbase a mi cuenta de bitfinex?
Muy agradecido

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (7 Dic 2017)

Si ya lo decian x hay,que iota nunca podra pasar de 10 debido a la cantidad de monedas q hay.
Demasiado bonito era.
Pero yo sigo en hold xsi acaso.


----------



## Registrador (7 Dic 2017)

Hay una serie de noticias que pueden poner a Iota en 7 dólares:

- La publicación de un nuevo wallet que funcione.
- Que incluyan a Iota en alguno de los grandes exchange chinos.
- Que la fundación de Iota anuncie que han instalado 500 nuevos nodos.

Cualquiera de esas cosas pueden pasar este mes. Yo sigo holdeando.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Si ya lo decian x hay,que iota nunca podra pasar de 10 debido a la cantidad de monedas q hay.
> Demasiado bonito era.
> Pero yo sigo en hold xsi acaso.



Menudas chorradas hay que leer ¡¡¡¡¡ Que hace una semana estaba a céntimos ¡¡¡¡¡¡ A ver si se entera la gente, la única crípto que puede llegar a tener uso real y masivo es IOTA, todo lo demás basado en minado es pura especulación. Cryptos ya consagradas a poco que se les de caña quedan colapsadas, muchos aquí lo estamos sufriendo con bloqueos de transferencias. El futuro es IOTA, el 99% del resto se va a la mierda sí o sí.


----------



## mack008 (7 Dic 2017)

knoche dijo:


> No hay incentivo, más que desear que la red funcione, este es un VPS que conseguí en 30 USD el año con 4gb de ram y 4 cores. Lo podría usar para algunos otros proyectos personales así que no me afectan por ahora esos 30.
> 
> Por si interesa lo vi en lowendbox Low End Box - Cheap VPS Hosting Providers Listing & Reviews



que tal para minar por cpu, monero por ejemplo

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (7 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo la caca de bitcoin se lo lleva todo.


----------



## arras2 (7 Dic 2017)

Vaya ostias, directos al 2,80 parece.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Dic 2017)

Bitcoin esta en modo dios.Cuando se pone asi se lo come todo.
Imparapla.


----------



## pepeluilli (7 Dic 2017)

A ver si aguanta los 3$


----------



## arras2 (7 Dic 2017)

Hay que comprar y mantener, pero joder, como cuesta...


----------



## knoche (7 Dic 2017)

mack008 dijo:


> que tal para minar por cpu, monero por ejemplo
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



Pues hice la prueba y con los 4 cpus tienes unos 70h/s el problema es que seguro te cerrarán el vps por abuso. Así que lo deje minando con 1 cpu a 15h/s, algo así como 50cts a la semana. 

El nodo consume bastante memoria así que tendría que ser alguna otra tarea no muy exigente o para proyectos personales, en mi caso quiero jugar con iota JavaScript y Arduino (soy un neofito en las primeras dos) pero quiero aprender, por ahí y sale alguna idea intedezante


----------



## Registrador (7 Dic 2017)

Necesitamos que nuestro guru Jdnec_wow nos ilumine en estos tiempos de zozobra!


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Dic 2017)

Creo que están esperando a que esté a 2 para comprar. Y si esto sigue así, mañana podrán hacerlo... A muchos les interesa que baje para meterse. ¿meterse cuando estaba a 5? Una locura si pensabas que en una semana estaría a 20.
Por otro lado, los que se metieron a 4 y vieron que, en media hora pasaban a 3.5, replegaron velas.
No obstante, soy optimista: Microsoft, Fujitsu.... están metidos en esto. Con eso me basta. Si mañana Google se mete en Googlecoins, allí meteré.
Yo, de momento, no estoy perdiendo dinero....estoy dejando de ganar dinero, un dinero que nunca fue mío.
CAMINO O REVIENTO


----------



## itaka (7 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Necesitamos que nuestro guru Jdnec_wow nos ilumine en estos tiempos de zozobra!



no veo eso en su cuenta de twitter.


----------



## Tex Johnston (7 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Hola, alguien por favor me puede explicar cómo pasar ethereum de coinbase a mi cuenta de bitfinex?
> Muy agradecido
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk




1) Entras en Bitfinex, arriba a la derecha le das a Withdraw, después a "click to generate address" (en Exchange Wallet).

2) Copias la dirección que te crea.

3) Vas a la página de Coinbase, pinchas en "Cuentas" y en la wallet de Ethereum le das a "Enviar".

4) Pegas la dirección generada en Bitfinex, pones la cantidad y lo envías.

Nota: aprovecho a hacer otra pregunta con respecto a este tema; en la página de Bitfinex, cuando vas a efectuar la operación arriba mencionada, te ponen este aviso:

"Ethereum Deposits
At this time Bitfinex does not support Ethereum transactions generated from smart contracts. To avoid missing deposits or deposit delays ETH and ETC should only be sent in traditional transactions.

If you are uncertain that your deposit will not be sent as part of an Ethereum contract execution, please find out for sure before sending your deposit."

¿Alguien sabe si esto afecta a las envíos de Ethereum desde otros exchanges o significa algo diferente? Yo por las dudas no he enviado Ethereums por esta razón. Si alguien me lo puede aclarar se lo agradecería.


----------



## Tesmon40 (7 Dic 2017)

Venga chicos esto son 2 días luego se irá para arriba. Buen momento para comprar luego estará más caro


----------



## La Tabiques (7 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo IOTA. -30%

Agradezco el hilo , y a la gente altruista. Llevo un par de años observando mi entorno de amigetes criptó. Y uno se ha forrado con bitcoins otro con Ethereum ha dada un poquito a dos les han volado la billetera .

Y mi reflexión. El bitcoin es la reserva de valor de las criptomonedas 

Ya que de este compras las otras criptomonedas.

Es muy tarde para los que ya no hemos entrado , las gráficas son verdaderas verticales .

Me encantaría que alguien me justifique que estoy equivocado

Muchas gracias por Adelantado


----------



## arras2 (7 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Sonstebo dice que es de las últimas oportunidades a comprar barato que no nos quejemos tanto y o compremos o nos callemos la puta boca
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk
> ...



¿donde lo has leído? gracias.


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Todavía está muy caro para volver a entrar. Lo que no es normal es entrar cuando la han pumpeado los asiáticos por las nubes.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Todavía está muy caro para volver a entrar. Lo que no es normal es entrar cuando la han pumpeado los asiáticos por las nubes.



Espera a mañana y verás ...

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Por cierto worki si ves algun todamún pendiente de pasar por el Korea Effect avísame
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Si eso es fácil podemos crear hasta nuestro propia criptomoneda compramos la ico a 0.00001 de € gastamos 10.000 €. Anunciamos en una web chachi piruli a bombo y platillo que es inifinitamente escalable que va a dejar atrás a visa con sus 50.000 tps por segundo que aúna el IOT y el internet de las cosas con los contratos inteligentes y colabora con la NASA y TOYOTA, propaganda masiva en redes sobre todo coreanas, chinas y japonesas ponemos de CEO a vagabundos nórdicos y japoneses diciendo que son matemáticos y físicos de la universidad de Yokohama y Copenhague. Al día siguiente de decir eso y meterlo en un exchange coreano el token te sube a un dólar, si las has comprado al precio que he dicho te forras sin hacer nada, antes de decir que todo es un bluff.


----------



## Sonny (7 Dic 2017)

Tex Johnston dijo:


> 1) Entras en Bitfinex, arriba a la derecha le das a Withdraw, después a "click to generate address" (en Exchange Wallet).
> 
> 2) Copias la dirección que te crea.
> 
> ...



No hay problema, no afecta a lo que es un envío normal de ETH ("tradicional", como ellos lo están llamando).


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Worki todo esto está muy bien pero vamos a sacar pasta aquí ...cuando vendes tu!
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Compré poco por eso no me importa que baje, si hubiera comprado mucho ya habría vendido cuando rozó los 5$ un pumpeo bestial made in Asia.


----------



## itaka (7 Dic 2017)

En el hilo de bitcoin está el troll de Nico y aqui tenemos a workforfood.

Nico se curra más los post y aporta contenido a sus argumentaciones.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Dic 2017)

Lo que queda de mes va a ser animado, tropecientos forks en Bitcoin, va a ser la leche.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (7 Dic 2017)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Ahora mismo IOTA. -30%
> 
> Agradezco el hilo , y a la gente altruista. Llevo un par de años observando mi entorno de amigetes criptó. Y uno se ha forrado con bitcoins otro con Ethereum ha dada un poquito a dos les han volado la billetera .
> 
> ...





SE nota que eres nuevo, cuando BTC estaba a 100$, "las graficas" tambien eran verticales y de "gran riesgo".


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> SE nota que eres nuevo, cuando BTC estaba a 100$, "las graficas" tambien eran verticales y de "gran riesgo".



Parece que no oyes las nuevas noticias de bitcoin parece que han sacado una nueva capa que supuestamente funciona para micropagos y sin casi fees, lo que teóricamente debería hacer IOTA ya lo hará bitcoin sin tener que cambiar moneda.


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Necesitamos que nuestro guru Jdnec_wow nos ilumine en estos tiempos de zozobra!



El comandante jdenec nos manda saludos. Él esta ya surfeando en Nueva Zelanda. 

Aquí le podemos ver peleándose con un par de leones marinos. 

Surfistas huyen por patas de dos leones marinos enfurecidos [Albee Layer] - YouTube


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 Dic 2017)

Me planteo ahora mismo meterle 1000 napos a Iota( aparte de lo que ya hay dentro) para aprovechar el "rebote", benditas dudas.


----------



## workforfood (7 Dic 2017)

Jose24 dijo:


> Es esto cierto??
> 
> Necesitamos el sabio consejo del creador del hilo.




Si lo estoy preguntando en el mismo hilo de bitcoin. Parece que ya han solucionado el problema de la escalabilidad con una nueva capa donde se podrán hacer transacciones infinitas y sin casi comisiones, sin necesidad de cambiar moneda.


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

A ver, a cifras actuales Iota a subido un 900% en un mes!!

Tiene que respirar un poco, y más cuando Btc está en modo aspiradora de fondos, tened en cuenta que Btc anda pasando ya los 20k en Korea, cuando se calmen las aguas Iota volverá a subir.

Además están atacando el tangle, qué se ve que como es gratis, pues alguien jodiendo un poco.


----------



## josema82 (7 Dic 2017)

> Si lo estoy preguntando en el mismo hilo de bitcoin. Parece que ya han solucionado el problema de la escalabilidad con una nueva capa donde se podrán hacer transacciones infinitas y sin casi comisiones, sin necesidad de cambiar moneda.



Pero eso iba a tener otro nombre, y otra moneda, creo que era el Bitcoin Diamond... tus BTC seguiran siendo BTC, si no los cambias a BTC Diamond..... 


Link de info:
¿El Bitcoin Diamond es un mejor Bitcoin?


----------



## Brezo (7 Dic 2017)

Pues parece que to the moon otra vez, a ver como va la tarde y la noche cln los coreanos


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (7 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero yo entiendo que eso ya no es "bitcoin", sino una capa superior amistosa donde tú ves transacciones pero de fondo el bitcoin sigue siendo lo lento de siempre... No entiendo como le plantean tantos problemas a otras criptos y sin embargo no ven nada raro aquí ni ponen ninguna pega :rolleye: ... Esa capa superior ya no ofrece la seguridad de bitcoin, la seguridad estaba andando con la blockchain y pagando comisiones al tiempo que tarda. Ahí sí...
> 
> Lo que intento explicar es que por más que en esta capa las transacciones se vean como "rápidas" y baratas, en realidad en bitcoin no se han podido realizar todavía. Esto al final es un remiendo para no reconocer la incapacidad de escalar de bitcoin.




En química tenemos los numeros cuanticos, hay distintos orbitales, dentro de cada nivel existen subniveles que diferencian un numero cuantico del secundario , los distinguimos mediante letras (S,P,D,F) si Bitcoin es la letra S pero tenemos esa "capa" en la letra F, el recorrido que tenemos que hacer hasta encontrarlo es "tedioso" , y sin modificar el núcleo del orbital.

Además de que según cada subnivel, hay un numero limitado de electrones, digo de funciones.

Y no nos olvidemos del principio de exclusión de Pauli, donde en cada orbital hay un maximo de "funciones", sino, colapsa.


----------



## yanpakal (7 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Tal cual lo de la puta boca . Puso : act or stfu( silent the fuck up?)



Es shut the fuck up


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

Si os sirve de consuelo a los que hayáis entrado a más de 4 os cuento mi experiencia, yo entré a 0.8 y siguió bajando hasta 0.35, mientras seguí comprando. Y esto es solo una corrección, su tendencia es alcista. 

Tranquilidad y Hold, pronto la veremos a mucho más de 6 dólares...


----------



## arras2 (7 Dic 2017)

Yo me cago en kraken, tenía la entrada a 3 a huevo y on hold.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Dic 2017)

Kraken da siempre por saco justo cuando mas lo necesitas.
Bittfinex petadisimo estos dias,pero tira.


----------



## corting (7 Dic 2017)

Se esta peleando con una resistencia torno a 4, si la rompe deberia seguir hasta 5


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si os sirve de consuelo a los que hayáis entrado a más de 4 os cuento mi experiencia, yo entré a 0.8 y siguió bajando hasta 0.35, mientras seguí comprando. Y esto es solo una corrección, su tendencia es alcista.
> 
> Tranquilidad y Hold, pronto la veremos a mucho más de 6 dólares...



Seguro que tú mensaje es con la mejor intención, en plan tranquilos que recuperamos...pero a alguno le habrá dolido ese precio de compra jeje


----------



## rebollete (7 Dic 2017)

Pienso que ahora mucha gente esta metiendo pasta en Bitcoin a mogollon, y como normalmente la pasta que entra nueva en esto de las cryptos se queda aqui, cuando pumpeen mucha de esa pasta volvera a Iota, como ocurrio cuando la subieron has los 5 y pico.Pero lo importate es que ha entrado mucha pasta nueva y Iota ahora mismo mola.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Seguro que tú mensaje es con la mejor intención, en plan tranquilos que recuperamos...pero a alguno le habrá dolido ese precio de compra jeje



Duele al principio, pero cuando recuperas se olvida rápido.. 
Yo la primera vez que compré cryptos fue con Bitcoin y me comí la corrección de la prohibición de las icos en China. Y no me he arrepiento. Esto va a subir mucho, no tengo ninguna duda, pero sería triste que gente de este foro perdiera dinero (y sobre todo dejase de ganar mucho) si se bajase ahora del tren.

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 16:11 ----------




rebollete dijo:


> Pienso que ahora mucha gente esta metiendo pasta en Bitcoin a mogollon, y como normalmente la pasta que entra nueva en esto de las cryptos se queda aqui, cuando pumpeen mucha de esa pasta volvera a Iota, como ocurrio cuando la subieron has los 5 y pico.Pero lo importate es que ha entrado mucha pasta nueva y Iota ahora mismo mola.



Exactamente, eso es lo que está pasando. 

La jugada maestra hubiera sido cambiar IOTA a los 6 dólares por bitcoin y ahora volver a cambiar Bitcoin por IOTA. 

Yo como soy un cagón para el trading sigo holdeando ambas, prefiero quedarme como estoy a perder por avaricioso.


----------



## trancos123 (7 Dic 2017)

Tranquilos, si es cierto lo que estoy leyendo sobre 'Q' será algo muy grande que hará subir la cotización de iota a 12-15$ tranquilamente. 
De ser cierto se entiende pq microsoft y otros grandes se han aliado con IOTA.
Pista: computación distribuida.


----------



## Sonny (7 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La jugada maestra hubiera sido cambiar IOTA a los 6 dólares por bitcoin y ahora volver a cambiar Bitcoin por IOTA.
> 
> Yo como soy un cagón para el trading sigo holdeando ambas, prefiero quedarme como estoy a perder por avaricioso.



Me parece más acertado eso que tratar de lograr siempre la jugada maestra.
Es mejor mantener un tiempo en lo que creas que va a ir para arriba, que no intentar acertar en cada momento cuál es la que va a subir más.


----------



## silverwindow (7 Dic 2017)

Es acojoante lo de bitcoin,IOTA tiene un gran futuro, pero bitcoin ahora mismo esta en modo killer total.


----------



## rebollete (7 Dic 2017)

Pero sigo pensando que cuando sea la correccion del bitcoin una gran parte viene a Iota, ayudado con noticias como las de "Q".


----------



## easyridergs (7 Dic 2017)

Las monedas basadas en blockchain van a morir, IOTA se va a quedar con todo, técnicamente a dia de hoy es insuperable. Las grandes empresas lo saben, es una apuesta de futuro.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Tranquilos, si es cierto lo que estoy leyendo sobre 'Q' será algo muy grande que hará subir la cotización de iota a 12-15$ tranquilamente.
> De ser cierto se entiende pq microsoft y otros grandes se han aliado con IOTA.
> Pista: computación distribuida.



Jaja, dinos alguna cosa más o mejor pasarnos un enlace, lo de computación distribuida suena muy bien pero no sé que pretenden hacer. Lo del mercado de datos ya me parece algo genial, a ver que as tienen guardado bajo la manga.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (7 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Es acojoante lo de bitcoin,IOTA tiene un gran futuro, pero bitcoin ahora mismo esta en modo killer total.



Eso es porque no he invertido en ella, en el momento que lo haga se derrumba seguro y dado qeu parece que hoy todo el mundo esta de fiesta con el bitcoin paso de joderles la jornada


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Eso es porque no he invertido en ella, en el momento que lo haga se derrumba seguro y dado qeu parece que hoy todo el mundo esta de fiesta con el bitcoin paso de joderles la jornada



Yo solo tengo bitcoin e Iota, mientras sobreviva una de las dos contento. Y con las dos holdeo a muerte pase lo que pase, o todo o nada, me la sudan las correcciones y sube bajas.


----------



## McMax (7 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe porque va tan mal el puto Kraken?
Es desesperante que tarde una hora en hacer un puto envio. llevo 3 días para sacar todo de ahi, pero me tiro de media una hora por envio y media hora para poner una orden de compra/venta.


----------



## arras2 (7 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque va tan mal el puto Kraken?
> Es desesperante que tarde una hora en hacer un puto envio. llevo 3 días para sacar todo de ahi, pero me tiro de media una hora por envio y media hora para poner una orden de compra/venta.



Me dan ganas de reventarles. Yo, llevo con un deposito bloqueado sin motivo desde ayer. Me dicen que ya está operativo y nada. Y llevo horas esperando y nada. Estoy asqueado de esa puta mierda de página.


----------



## McMax (7 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Me dan ganas de reventarles. Yo, llevo con un deposito bloqueado sin motivo desde ayer. Me dicen que ya está operativo y nada. Y llevo horas esperando y nada. Estoy asqueado de esa puta mierda de página.



yo ahora quiero sacar los bitcoins, pero cuando le doy a "Bitcoin XBT" no hace nada, y cuando carga en vez de salir la pantalla para elegir wallet... error 520 o 504


----------



## josema82 (7 Dic 2017)

Ha petao bitfinex.com xDDDD

Justo cuando estaba transfiriendo de Kraken, me cago su madre....:: ::


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Dic 2017)

De estar rozando 4$ a estar cada vez mas cerca de 3$...

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McMax (7 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Ha petao bitfinex.com xDDDD
> 
> Justo cuando estaba transfiriendo de Kraken, me cago su madre....:: ::



XD que suerte la mía, ni kraken mí bitfinex... A tomar por culo...


----------



## trancos123 (7 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Jaja, dinos alguna cosa más o mejor pasarnos un enlace, lo de computación distribuida suena muy bien pero no sé que pretenden hacer. Lo del mercado de datos ya me parece algo genial, a ver que as tienen guardado bajo la manga.



IOTA


----------



## McMax (7 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> IOTA



Resumen para dummies?


----------



## El De La Pole (7 Dic 2017)

yo he pillado 110 IOTA a 3.50 aprox... ahora a holdear unas semanas.


----------



## josema82 (7 Dic 2017)

¿alguien puede probar en Bitfinex si puede generar una seed nueva en Etherum Deposit?

me sale que "The Ethereum watchonly daemon is restarting, please come back in a few minutes."

he probado a mandar a la anterior 0.005 etherum y en kraken esta "sending" desde hace 45m

Mejor no operar hoy.... joder


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Resumen para dummies?



Si no he entendido mal pones poder de computación en un nodo al servicio de la comunidad (estudios de empresas, científicos, etc) y se te recompensará supongo que con iotas. Parece una especie de minería, que sirve para algo más que validar transacciones.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Lleva todo el día luchando como una perra. Si finalmente no caemos va a ser un buen punto de partida pra el resto diciembre y la futura redistribución del pumpeo bitcoñano
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



BTC a 16k, va a entrar mucho dinero a las alts.


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

yanpakal dijo:


> ¿Puedes poner enlace?



IOTA



Parlakistan dijo:


> BTC a 16k, va a entrar mucho dinero a las alts.



BTC Dominance sigue subiendo: 64.5%


----------



## p_pin (7 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿alguien puede probar en Bitfinex si puede generar una seed nueva en Etherum Deposit?
> 
> me sale que "The Ethereum watchonly daemon is restarting, please come back in a few minutes."
> 
> ...



ETH llega 2 días con la red sobre-cargada...


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> IOTA
> 
> 
> Alguien que lo haya entendido bien puede hacer un resumen, porque vaya tela.


----------



## djun (7 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> IOTA
> 
> Alguien que lo haya entendido bien puede hacer un resumen, porque vaya tela.



Que se puede realizar computación distribuida para blockchain, tangle, minería...

No sé qué significa. No sé si es un gran avance.


----------



## yanpakal (7 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que es una avance importante, ahora mismo se usa electricidad y poder de computación simplemente para minar monedas, de esta forma estos recursos se gastarian en resolver problemas que requieren ciertos recursos de procesamiento, y que una empresa estaria dispuesta a pagar por ellos, por que le sale mas rentable, o porque es mas rápido.

Creo que golem tambien pretende ser algo asi, una especie de supercomputadora distribuida


----------



## ilusion (7 Dic 2017)

Madre mía, se ve que con mi mierda de inglés he tocado algo en mi cuenta de bitfinex y parece que hasta dentro de 5 días la tengo hola y no me da dirección para traspasar los ethereum desde coinbase.
A alguien le ha ocurrido esto?
Gracias

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## knoche (7 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Madre mía, se ve que con mi mierda de inglés he tocado algo en mi cuenta de bitfinex y parece que hasta dentro de 5 días la tengo hola y no me da dirección para traspasar los ethereum desde coinbase.
> A alguien le ha ocurrido esto?
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk



Cuando cambias opciones de monedas pare recibir / enviar, o algunas cosas de seguridad, te bloquea por 5 días, aunque antes de hacerlo te lo advierte unas 3 veces :S


----------



## Drewcastle (7 Dic 2017)

Yo me cago en satanas, compre ayer en coinbase 500 pavos con tarjeta (queria ir rapido por el hype con iota), me entero del sablazo que pegan en comisiones en ese momento, totql sigo para adelante.

Por la noche ya en Binance veo que esta a 3,60, me espero a ver si baja un poco mas, espero... espero, va subiendo... totql no tengo nada que hacer, y veo que desde ese momento que dude no para de subir, ya a altas horas de la madrugada veo que oscila entre 4 y 4,50, al final compre la mitad de los btc a 4,0x. Hoy he comprado el restante a 3,50.

Si hubiese esperado hasta hoy, mientras el btc sube como la espuma, calculo que podria haber comprado en total unos 180-190 iotas esta tarde, frente a 150 y pico que tengo ahora.

Mi primerito dia y buenas lecciones que me he llevado, espero que el disgusto se me quite en unas semanas. Pero me da a mi que si hubiese mantenido todos los btc no hasta esta tarde, sino hasta mañana x lo menos, podria haber ganado muchos mas iotas.


----------



## aprendinversor (7 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle es imposible saber de antemano al 100% lo que va a pasar. Yo hoy compré IOTAs a 0,000229 BTC después de esperar no comprar 0,000240 y luego bajaron a 0,000210 y no sé si menos, pero ¿y si me espero y en lugar de bajar a partir de ahí sólo sube? Como en la Bolsa tradicional, yo creo que hay que darse por contento con haber pillado una buena oportunidad, aunque no sea la mejor que podría haber sido, eso ya es mucha suerte. A fin de cuentas yo creo que en IOTA la subida está poco menos que garantizada.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Dic 2017)

El exchange Happycoins me ha enviado 200 euros de prueba a la direccion de la wallet de exodus que les he dado y un dia mas tarde la wallet no tiene nada y eso que la he re-escaneado para refrescarla. Los de Happycoins me dicen que no hay problema, me dan un enlance de btc que segun ellos prueba que la transaccion ha pasado. Alguiien sabe que mas se puede hacer? no es una gran suma pero me preocupa que mi exchange no me pueda enviar bitcoins.


----------



## Drewcastle (7 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> Drewcastle es imposible saber de antemano al 100% lo que va a pasar. Yo hoy compré IOTAs a 0,000229 BTC después de esperar no comprar 0,000240 y luego bajaron a 0,000210 y no sé si menos, pero ¿y si me espero y en lugar de bajar a partir de ahí sólo sube? Como en la Bolsa tradicional, yo creo que hay que darse por contento con haber pillado una buena oportunidad, aunque no sea la mejor que podría haber sido, eso ya es mucha suerte. A fin de cuentas yo creo que en IOTA la subida está poco menos que garantizada.



Tienes razon, al fin y al cabo esto es como cualquier apuesta.

Sonre los iotas, cuanto hay de cierto sobre que microsoft, cisco, foxconn o grandes empresas estan detras de esto?

Porque no parece haber nada oficial (aunque mi bajo nivel de ingles no me permite indagar mucho), segun dicen malas lenguas son bulos para que los incautos se lancen a la piscina.


----------



## Patanegra (7 Dic 2017)

estaba siguiendo iota durante semanas y la semana pasada me decido a entrar. El lunes me apunto a exchanges, me verifican y transfiero el dinero durante tres dias (y noches) y al final compro iotas el miercoles por la tarde...justo antes del dumpeo.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

Me da la sensación de que IOTA está acabando corrección y Bitcoin empezando una. A ver si no me equivoco.


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Tienes razon, al fin y al cabo esto es como cualquier apuesta.
> 
> Sonre los iotas, cuanto hay de cierto sobre que microsoft, cisco, foxconn o grandes empresas estan detras de esto?
> 
> Porque no parece haber nada oficial (aunque mi bajo nivel de ingles no me permite indagar mucho), segun dicen malas lenguas son bulos para que los incautos se lancen a la piscina.



Son colaboraciones sanas


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Tienes razon, al fin y al cabo esto es como cualquier apuesta.
> 
> Sonre los iotas, cuanto hay de cierto sobre que microsoft, cisco, foxconn o grandes empresas estan detras de esto?
> 
> Porque no parece haber nada oficial (aunque mi bajo nivel de ingles no me permite indagar mucho), segun dicen malas lenguas son bulos para que los incautos se lancen a la piscina.



Por favor... Si han salido jefes de Volkswagen hablando de IOTA con un cofundador en la tele alemana... El Ceo de Fujitsu en Europa no para de hablar de IOTA, el día 10 hay un evento conjunto de Microsoft con IOTA en París...

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 21:53 ----------




sergiomaor dijo:


> Como se ha defendido hoy
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Vuelve por encima otra vez de los 4 dólares, 4.22.


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

https://i.redd.it/c10wwiu4ni201.png


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> https://i.redd.it/c10wwiu4ni201.png



Ahora si van a venir los limpiabotas:XX::XX:


----------



## Drewcastle (7 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por favor... Si han salido jefes de Volkswagen hablando de IOTA con un cofundador en la tele alemana... El Ceo de Fujitsu en Europa no para de hablar de IOTA, el día 10 hay un evento conjunto de Microsoft con IOTA en París...
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 21:53 ----------
> 
> ...



No seria la primera vez que circulan bulos de eventos, o de asociaciones empresariales que resultan ser mentira para hypear alguna moneda.

Gravias x la respuesta.


----------



## orbeo (7 Dic 2017)

Habéis visto ésto?

Sirin Labs

Mirar los productos y precios, y lo más importante, mirad los "advisors" qué hay una cara conocida haha


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Dic 2017)

He leído por ahí, que se pueden enviar € a Bitfinex...¿ tipo SEPA ?...ienso:


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Habéis visto ésto?
> 
> Sirin Labs
> 
> Mirar los productos y precios, y lo más importante, mirad los "advisors" qué hay una cara conocida haha



Coño, Laporta. Messi haciendo el favor de prestar su imagen a un amigo.

No sé a que se dedican, pero estando Laporta podría ser una Scam...:XX:

---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 22:23 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> He leído por ahí, que se pueden enviar € a Bitfinex...¿ tipo SEPA ?...ienso:



Si, pero no se que datos piden en la web de bitfinex, pero poder se puede.


----------



## McMax (7 Dic 2017)

Bueno, mientras los coreanos meriendan uno se pira a dormir.
Al final día bueno, tradeando chapIOTAS.


----------



## ilusion (7 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> ¿pero te deja utilizar los fondos en criptos que tienes en bitfinex? O no puedes hacer nada de nada...



No tengo fondos en bitfinex. Sería posible mandar dinero y desde bitfinex comprar iotas? Creía que no...

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (7 Dic 2017)

Iota a 4.40.

Vamos bien.


----------



## RutgerBlume (7 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> https://i.redd.it/c10wwiu4ni201.png



Esto es muy raro. Esta es la publicacion que he podido encontrar en el Instagram de Messi. El texto es bastante diferente... que pensais?

Instagram


----------



## RutgerBlume (7 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> En el Facebook de Messi estaba así . Es legítimo. No es fake entre yo mismo a comprobarlo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Ah pues es verdad, ahora mismo he mirado el FB de Messi y si tiene un post tal como salia en la imagen esa.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

De un desarrollador de IOTA:



> Más
> #CarrIOTA Nelson - automatic P2P discovery for #IOTA finished internal tests and simulations successfully! Now working on master nodes. Available for public testing within days. #StayTuned #tangle #iotatoken
> Traducido del inglés por Bing
> Descubrimiento de Nelson-automatic P2P de #CarrIOTA para #IOTA había terminado de simulaciones y pruebas internas con éxito! Ahora trabajando en los nodos principales. Disponible para la prueba pública dentro de los días. #StayTuned #tangle #iotatoken





---------- Post added 07-dic-2017 at 23:44 ----------

IOTA Meetup France | IOTA Meetup France (Paris, France) | Meetup

El día 15 es el evento con Microsoft


----------



## itaka (7 Dic 2017)

el btc puede petar, está subida vertical que hace, ya sabemos como acaban todas. 

Creéis que arrastrará a iota o se puede beneficiar?


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> el btc puede petar, está subida vertical que hace, ya sabemos como acaban todas.
> 
> Creéis que arrastrará a iota o se puede beneficiar?



IOTA parece que va ahora más a su bola, no lo sabemos seguro, igual se mueve BTC a IOTA o le afecta algo, pero es verdad que se avecina corrección fuerte en BTC.


----------



## itaka (8 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> IOTA parece que va ahora más a su bola, no lo sabemos seguro, igual se mueve BTC a IOTA o le afecta algo, pero es verdad que se avecina corrección fuerte en BTC.



Estoy pensando en hacer caja, ahora mismo solo tengo iota, si mantengo es pq hay una serie de eventos y el famoso notición que espera a finales de mes. 

Espero que aguante el desplome de btc, y absorba la capitalización que pierda el btc.

Se hecha en falta jdew_now, para que nos ilumine.


----------



## itaka (8 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A lo mejor te sale bien, a lo mejor vendes, te levantas y te pasa como a mí el otro día :XX: ... Con el bitcoin probablemente baje pero a estos precios si hay noticias frescas volverá... Tú verás.




¿Qué te sucedió?


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2017)

Esta aguantando bastante bien con respecto a otras altcoins mas derroidas.

Las noticias son este mes, yo aguantare al menos hasta enero.


----------



## itaka (8 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Esta aguantando bastante bien con respecto a otras altcoins mas derroidas.
> 
> Las noticias son este mes, yo aguantare al menos hasta enero.



ya, es cierto, que aguanta bien, esperemos que empiecen a caer las noticias.


----------



## Tir (8 Dic 2017)

Ya empieza a ser posible usar Ledger para guardar IOTAS
poco a poco

As night covers the Netherlands I've been able to make the first iota address on Ledger Nano S! Next up transactions? : Iota


----------



## Abner (8 Dic 2017)

Ojo con bitfinex

How the Bitcoin Bubble Will Pop - YouTube

Enviado desde mi U65GT mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ikerron (8 Dic 2017)

*comenzando con esto de las cryptos ...*

Hola ioteros!

Estoy comenzando con esto de las cryptos y mi objetivo era comprar unas IOTAs para empezar y aprender un poco. A ver si me podeis ayudar: Tras probar en kraken (errores por doquier), bitcoin.de (no admite mi cuenta), bitstamp(verificando cuenta) , 
finalmente consigo compra unos ETH en cex.io (muy caros pero bueno, para probar) para posteriormente intentar cambiarlos por IOTAs.

Ayer a las 23:00 los envio a un wallet de coinbase (en bitfixnet no consigo generar wallet para ethereum, me da error constantemente) para comprar alli los IOTA y hasta ahora no he tenido noticias de los ETH (No los veo ni en coinbase ni en cex.io). EN cex.io al clicakr en la transaccion me lleva a etherscan y dice "Sorry, We are unable to locate the Transaction Hash". 
¿cuanto suele tardar este proceso? ¿es normal? ¿la he liado en algun paso?

gracias de antebrazo al que ayude!


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2017)

Abner dijo:


> Ojo con bitfinex
> 
> How the Bitcoin Bubble Will Pop - YouTube
> 
> Enviado desde mi U65GT mediante Tapatalk



Me estoy acojonando con bitfinex, es poco pero lo tengo todo metido ahí.
Que hago? lo muevo a otro exchange?


----------



## McMax (8 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Me estoy acojonando con bitfinex, es poco pero lo tengo todo metido ahí.
> Que hago? lo muevo a otro exchange?



Que sale en el vídeo, que no lo puedo ver hasta la tarde


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Que sale en el vídeo, que no lo puedo ver hasta la tarde



Todo el lio de bitfinex y tether.


----------



## Abner (8 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Pero coño tampoco hay tantos theter no se si tendrán respaldo pero imagino que no es tan complicado dárselo. No os veo tan preocupados con los bancos clásicos y sus reservas fraccionarias
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Bitfinex tiene seria implicación con tether y no han explicado por qué de golpe hay 10 veces mas tethers de la noche a la mañana. 
Hay mucho de shading en bitfinex, no tiene regulación alguna y huele a chiringo de toma el dinero y corre que echa patras.

Enviado desde mi U65GT mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McMax (8 Dic 2017)

El mayor intercambio de Bitcoin del mundo, Bitfinex, amenaza a los críticos con acciones legales


----------



## Abner (8 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> El mayor intercambio de Bitcoin del mundo, Bitfinex, amenaza a los críticos con acciones legales



Muy buen artículo. Huele a fraude y estafa que apesta.

Huid de bitfinex 

Enviado desde mi U65GT mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (8 Dic 2017)

A mi.me huele a FUD.
Estamos hablando del mayor exchange,no de krakens ni mierdas varias.


----------



## josema82 (8 Dic 2017)

La pregunta es si bitfinex aguantara hasta que tengamos wallet, estoy por pasar las iotas a Binance

Aunque puede ser FUD, esta moviendo mucha pasta, le hacen ataques DDoS, ataques Web, etc, pero claro, el dinero es miedoso....


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2017)

Yo he dado la orden de moverlo de exchange.
En el proceso la web ha petado varias veces, imagino q sera por el gran volumen de usuarios, pero joder, eso no da tranquilidad, de un sitio así esperaba mas profesionalidad.


----------



## McMax (8 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Yo he dado la orden de moverlo de exchange.
> En el proceso la web ha petado varias veces, imagino q sera por el gran volumen de usuarios, pero joder, eso no da tranquilidad, de un sitio así esperaba mas profesionalidad.



Pues como uses kraken te da algo


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Pues como uses kraken te da algo



Lo intenté hace meses, huí sin mirar atrás.


----------



## Registrador (8 Dic 2017)

Aquí podéis votar para que sea IOTA la moneda que añada revolut.com a sus tarjetas de débito:

Twitter


----------



## silverwindow (8 Dic 2017)

Esta claro q consolida los 4,muy buena señal primer peldaño.


----------



## tigrecito (8 Dic 2017)

Por si no queréis esperar a la wallet UCL, el light wallet oficial va fino con el nodo de lukaser.de, dim problema para logarse y attach to tangle, etc..
Con el nodo de bitfinex era inusable, a ver q tardan los withdraws..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Golosin2 (8 Dic 2017)

Abner dijo:


> Muy buen artículo. Huele a fraude y estafa que apesta.
> 
> Huid de bitfinex
> 
> Enviado desde mi U65GT mediante Tapatalk





A donde vamos?


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

tigrecito dijo:


> Por si no queréis esperar a la wallet UCL, el light wallet oficial va fino con el nodo de lukaser.de, dim problema para logarse y attach to tangle, etc..
> Con el nodo de bitfinex era inusable, a ver q tardan los withdraws..
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



El nodo de bitfinex tiene un cuello de botella importante, otros van instantáneos. Se ve que ahora que IOTA está moviendo un volumen para el que algunas infraestructuras no estaban preparadas.


----------



## pepeluilli (8 Dic 2017)

Anda, ahora Bitfinex cobra fee por depósitos pequeños de criptos (el equivalente a menos de 1000$)


----------



## Leroy (8 Dic 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Anda, ahora Bitfinex cobra fee por depósitos pequeños de criptos (el equivalente a menos de 1000$)



Si. Por si le sirve a alguien de ayuda, yo hoy he pasado LTC en vez de BTC o ETH, mucho más rápido con la de transacciones pendientes que hay y con una comisión mucho más baja.

Por cierto, comprarías hoy IOTA o pensáis que puede haber más corrección?


----------



## yanpakal (8 Dic 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Anda, ahora Bitfinex cobra fee por depósitos pequeños de criptos (el equivalente a menos de 1000$)



Ese exchange cada vez huele peor 


Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (8 Dic 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Anda, ahora Bitfinex cobra fee por depósitos pequeños de criptos (el equivalente a menos de 1000$)



Pues en su página no lo refleja... joder que mal, cada vez peor con bitfinex.


----------



## trancos123 (8 Dic 2017)

social_bfx comments on BTC Withdrawl still processing and link doesnt show any info.

_All deposits and withdrawals are slow at the moment. Since Dec 1 days we have over 160,000 individual withdrawal and over 400,000 deposits. Our wallets are not keeping up processing all these.

Expect delays for the next hours. Not because we are trying to withhold users' funds, but simply because the current growth of the number of user using Bitfinex and crypto in general is growing exponentially and our systems for processing deposits and withdrawals are reaching the limits of the number of transactions per hour they can process.

Withdrawals are being sent out, but there are just more than the wallet clients can process. The wallet clients can only create so many per hour.

We are working hard on optimising the processing of deposits and withdrawals but this is a complex change and a security risk, so not something we can implement instantly._


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (8 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Me inquieta cada vez más el tema de los tethers de bitfinex, la incapacidad de retirar fiat de bitfinex, la subida brutal que está pegando iota haciendo que bitfinex esté en top de capital movido y la incapacidad de retirar a la wallet particular por el mal funcionamiento.
> 
> Vaya subidón, algo inesperado para mi. Estaba pensando a ver si atacaba 2 antes de final de año y ya se está atacando el 3,5... Es vertiginoso.



sigue bitfinex sin poder retirarse en cash? yo tengo algunos btc alli parados.


----------



## silverwindow (8 Dic 2017)

Es brutal la de movimientos de estos dias,hay un boom total de bitcoin y de cryptos en general.

Me ha tardado 1h en llegar.
Llegar llegan,pero van a tope.

Buena idea lo de moverse en litecoins,mucho mas rapido.


----------



## Leroy (8 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Pues en su página no lo refleja... joder que mal, cada vez peor con bitfinex.



Si que lo refleja: Just a moment...


----------



## arras2 (8 Dic 2017)

Leroy dijo:


> Si que lo refleja: Just a moment...



Yo había mirado aquí: Fees

Bueno, quizá busquen aminorar un poco la cantidad de movimientos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> Ya empieza a ser posible usar Ledger para guardar IOTAS
> poco a poco
> 
> As night covers the Netherlands I've been able to make the first iota address on Ledger Nano S! Next up transactions? : Iota



pero en plan make yourself amateur ó en plan oficial incorporado por la casa Ledger ?...ienso:

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 16:03 ----------

Ahora resulta que todos los exchanges son una mierda...bueno no...los coreanos mean colonia Nenuco...:


----------



## jibaro (8 Dic 2017)

Hola foreros, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar. leyendo tutoriales he logrado comprar iotas en Bitfinex. Me he bajado el Light wallet para meter mis iotas y quedarme en hold. PAra ello ayer me hice un deposit desde Bitfinex al wallet y a dia de hoy aparecen 4 transacciones como pendiente pero 0 iotas. Las 4 transacciones entiendo por que he generado varias veces nueva direccion... en que estoy fallando? solucion?

GRacias


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

jibaro dijo:


> Hola foreros, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar. leyendo tutoriales he logrado comprar iotas en Bitfinex. Me he bajado el Light wallet para meter mis iotas y quedarme en hold. PAra ello ayer me hice un deposit desde Bitfinex al wallet y a dia de hoy aparecen 4 transacciones como pendiente pero 0 iotas. Las 4 transacciones entiendo por que he generado varias veces nueva direccion... en que estoy fallando? solucion?
> 
> GRacias



Si solo has hecho un envío desde bitfinex lo has hecho bien. Deja que se complete. Va a tardar porque ese nodo está saturado. Una vez que tengas los iotas en cartera vinculas a tangle en recibir y ya estas listo para hacer nuevos envíos al wallet. 

En principio lo único que tienes que hacer es esperar.


----------



## PREDATOR (8 Dic 2017)

jibaro dijo:


> Hola foreros, a ver si alguno me puede ayudar. leyendo tutoriales he logrado comprar iotas en Bitfinex. Me he bajado el Light wallet para meter mis iotas y quedarme en hold. PAra ello ayer me hice un deposit desde Bitfinex al wallet y a dia de hoy aparecen 4 transacciones como pendiente pero 0 iotas. Las 4 transacciones entiendo por que he generado varias veces nueva direccion... en que estoy fallando? solucion?
> 
> GRacias



Hola, Light Wallet es estable?
Slds.


----------



## jibaro (8 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si solo has hecho un envío desde bitfinex lo has hecho bien. Deja que se complete. Va a tardar porque ese nodo está saturado. Una vez que tengas los iotas en cartera vinculas a tangle en recibir y ya estas listo para hacer nuevos envíos al wallet.
> 
> En principio lo único que tienes que hacer es esperar.




Gracias!!! seguire esperando a ver...


----------



## Brezo (8 Dic 2017)

4,41 empezando el fin de semana. Se sabe algo del evento del dia 10? hora?


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

Brezo dijo:


> 4,41 empezando el fin de semana. Se sabe algo del evento del dia 10? hora?



Creo que es el día 15, no se sabe nada, nada más que es de IOTA con Microsoft. ¿Desvelarán Q allí?


----------



## rujtt (8 Dic 2017)

Una persona que tenga linux 64 bits y quiera bajar la wallet ¿¿¿¿Que tendria que bajar de la pagina que das????

iota-2.5.4.tar.gz
78.1 MB

iota-2.5.4.x86_64.rpm
48.9 MB

IOTA.Wallet-2.5.4.dmg
115 MB

IOTA.Wallet.Setup.2.5.4.exe
61.7 MB

iota_2.5.4_amd64.deb

Source code (zip)

Source code (tar.gz) 




TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Buenas yo uso el wallet oficial y fué cuestión de minutos el transferir los miotas de bitfinex al wallet.
> 
> Link para descargar el Light Wallet: Releases · iotaledger/wallet · GitHub
> 
> ...


----------



## tigrecito (8 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El nodo de bitfinex tiene un cuello de botella importante, otros van instantáneos. Se ve que ahora que IOTA está moviendo un volumen para el que algunas infraestructuras no estaban preparadas.



Ese va a ser el problema, lleva el withdraw desde esta mañana procesándose, como para tener q sacar rápido.. Además comisión de 0.5 iota. A ver si sacan la wallet de ucl y lo dan por saco a tenerlo en el exchange

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Dic 2017)

Sigo diciendo, que veo extrañamente deliberado, que IOTA no tenga una wallet de calidad...y que ninguna Hardware Wallet (Trezor, Keep, Ledger, Micellium, Electrum etc..,) no tengan planes serios de incorporarla....sí ya sé que se ha hablado largo y tendido del tema...pero lo sigo viendo raaaaro raaarooo....:


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2017)

TheSmokingMan dijo:


> IOTA y Microsoft? suena a subida bestial de x10



Coño smokinman, tu tambien estas en esto?::

---------- Post added 08-dic-2017 at 22:27 ----------




rujtt dijo:


> Una persona que tenga linux 64 bits y quiera bajar la wallet ¿¿¿¿Que tendria que bajar de la pagina que das????
> 
> iota-2.5.4.tar.gz
> 78.1 MB
> ...



Pero tu te crees que alguien en su sano juicio va a meter miles de iotas en ese mecano?


----------



## calamatron (8 Dic 2017)

Si alguien espera dar el pelotazo de subida con iota q se mire otras monedas,el supli q tiene es una burrada.
Hay q conformarse con un x10 o un x15 lo demas son pajas mentales.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Sigo diciendo, que veo extrañamente deliberado, que IOTA no tenga una wallet de calidad...y que ninguna Hardware Wallet (Trezor, Keep, Ledger, Micellium, Electrum etc..,) no tengan planes serios de incorporarla....sí ya sé que se ha hablado largo y tendido del tema...pero lo sigo viendo raaaaro raaarooo....:



Van a sacar una bastante decente, busca carriota en Google y verás de qué se trata. Se supone además que sale este mes.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Si alguien espera dar el pelotazo de subida con iota q se mire otras monedas,el supli q tiene es una burrada.
> Hay q conformarse con un x10 o un x15 lo demas son pajas mentales.



x10 desde estos niveles, no?


----------



## calamatron (8 Dic 2017)

Valor 10 me refiero.
Si esta en 4,40 no va a subir mas de 15 ni x asomo,lo mismo luego sube a 1000 y me callo,pero tecnicamente es imposible


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Valor 10 me refiero.
> Si esta en 4,40 no va a subir mas de 15 ni x asomo,lo mismo luego sube a 1000 y me callo,pero tecnicamente es imposible



Yo creo que un precio lógico en un año es 25 dólares, si va muy bien 40 o 50.


----------



## Drewcastle (8 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Valor 10 me refiero.
> Si esta en 4,40 no va a subir mas de 15 ni x asomo,lo mismo luego sube a 1000 y me callo,pero tecnicamente es imposible



Por que tecnicamente es imposible? Pregunto desde el desconocimiento


----------



## calamatron (8 Dic 2017)

Un x 1000?tienes varias monedas x encima de 1000.Hay q estudiar mas el mercado.
Pero hay q buscar monedas con poco supli.


----------



## davitin (8 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Si alguien espera dar el pelotazo de subida con iota q se mire otras monedas,el supli q tiene es una burrada.
> Hay q conformarse con un x10 o un x15 lo demas son pajas mentales.



En eso estoy de acuerdo.

Yo en cuanto llegue a 10 o 15 dolares, si llega, vendere la mayoria de lo que tengo y reinvertire en otras altcoins, en eth, y algunas mas, eso si, dejare un reservorio de iotas por si suena mas la flauta.


----------



## Patanegra (8 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Un x 1000?tienes varias monedas x encima de 1000.Hay q estudiar mas el mercado.
> Pero hay q buscar monedas con poco supli.



nombres, con menos de x1000 no salgo de pobre


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

Mucho niño se ha metido en eate hilo.


----------



## calamatron (9 Dic 2017)

Hombre si con 43 años soy un niño...
Teneis el ether q en enero estaba x debajo de 10.
Es mirar monedas con poco supli repito y tener suerte x supuesto


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que yo decía, mirar icos de rusos... No es la cantidad de monedas lo único que importa, es la capitalización... ETH tendrá una capitalización superior a 40.000 millones, IOTA la tiene de 12.000 millones, bitcoin de 300.000 millones... No importa el valor de cada token, lo que importa es el porcentaje de subida, si alguien invirtió en IOTA a 0,5 y vendió a 5 pasó de una capitalización de 1300 millones de dólares 13.000 millones (no sé ahora mismo la capitalización que tenía en esos 2 momentos)... Hizo un x10...
> 
> Ahora, si alguien invierte en eth, ahora, para hacer un simple x3 tendría que la capitalización ser de más de 120.000 millones...
> 
> ...



De loteria nada.

Las que suben son proyectos solidos que demuestran avances, los clones y las monedas que no dan ningun servicio no estan en el top, no digas mas tonterias.

Quereis pelotazos para el 2018? Omg, neo, dash, iota.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

Es esta prediccion extremadamente optimista?
IOTA Price Analysis and Predictions

Seguramente si, pero soñar es gratis.::


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Es esta prediccion extremadamente optimista?
> IOTA Price Analysis and Predictions
> 
> Seguramente si, pero soñar es gratis.::



El tipo que escribe el articulo hace un ejercicio de "cuenta de la lechera" brutal.


----------



## racional (9 Dic 2017)

Esta es bastante razonable.


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

racional dijo:


> Esta es bastante razonable.



Y como saben el precio para el 2022 con esa exactitud? De donde sale esa prediccion?


----------



## Aksturiax (9 Dic 2017)

Al IOTA, o más bien a su red tangle DAG le van a salir competidores.
Los rusos de UNIVERSA acaban de cerrar la ICO, tienen a McAfee de advisor y se supone que su moneda (la de McAfee) va a ir sobre esta red.

Y la misteriosa "Q" será algún convenio con un centro de cálculo. Los rusos estos van a probar la suya con uno chino recién construído:







China building world

Chinese city to launch

Hay una carrera por las crypto "quantum protected".


----------



## easyridergs (9 Dic 2017)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Al IOTA, o más bien a su red tangle DAG le van a salir competidores.
> Los rusos de UNIVERSA acaban de cerrar la ICO, tienen a McAfee de advisor y se supone que su moneda (la de McAfee) va a ir sobre esta red.
> 
> Y la misteriosa "Q" será algún convenio con un centro de cálculo. Los rusos estos van a probar la suya con uno chino recién construído:
> ...



Eso es fantástico, IOTA siempre será la primera sobre Tangle, como Bitcoin sobre blockchain, y la competencia todavía la dará más a conocer.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

Aksturiax dijo:


> Al IOTA, o más bien a su red tangle DAG le van a salir competidores.
> Los rusos de UNIVERSA acaban de cerrar la ICO, tienen a McAfee de advisor y se supone que su moneda (la de McAfee) va a ir sobre esta red.
> 
> Y la misteriosa "Q" será algún convenio con un centro de cálculo. Los rusos estos van a probar la suya con uno chino recién construído:
> ...



Ya hay más monedas basadas en DAG, byteball y hashgraph. 
Lo que pasa es que ninguno de esos proyectos ha conseguido un respaldo tan poderoso como IOTA. 
Repasemos: Microsoft, Fujitsu, grupo Volkswagen, Bosh, Airbus, Cisco, Sopra Steria, etc y ciudades como Milán u Oslo y varias universidades han decidido subirse al carro.


----------



## McMax (9 Dic 2017)

Va rondando los desde hace un buen rato... Próximo pump?


----------



## menok (9 Dic 2017)

A ver si es normal y le ha pasado a alguien. 

El Jueves hice una transferencia de Bitfinex a mi wallet y no la he recibido todavía después de ya 48h. Es en ETH y dicen que la red está un poco sobrecargada, es normal? ¿Tengo que recibir algún aviso del exchange cuando sea efectiva?ienso:


----------



## Oso Amoroso (9 Dic 2017)

menok dijo:


> A ver si es normal y le ha pasado a alguien.
> 
> El Jueves hice una transferencia de Bitfinex a mi wallet y no la he recibido todavía después de ya 48h. Es en ETH y dicen que la red está un poco sobrecargada, es normal? ¿Tengo que recibir algún aviso del exchange cuando sea efectiva?ienso:



Es "normal" en el sentido de que va como el puto culo, lo estan avisando por reddit, mucha gente quejandose de que llevan dias esperando para poder retirar BTC y ETH. A mi me ha pasado lo mismo, ayer intente retirar ETH y esta mañana todavia no estaba ni empezando asi que como lei en otro hilo de reddit lo mejor es hacerlo via LTC( en 15 minutos lo he podido hacer) asi que si puedes cancela la transferencia y prueba con LTC si te es posible, va muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo mejor.


----------



## workforfood (9 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Si alguien espera dar el pelotazo de subida con iota q se mire otras monedas,el supli q tiene es una burrada.
> Hay q conformarse con un x10 o un x15 lo demas son pajas mentales.




Da igual el suply, el barbudo y los devs no están vendiendo nada que son los que se repartieron la ICO, el Market Cap es falso solo se está mercadeando unas pocas monedas y con el precio más caro hacen una multiplicación y calculan el market cap. Pero de los los 2 billones de IOTAs habrá miles de millones que realmente valen 2 céntimos, el coreano compra al precio más cara porque no salen a la venta, pero mejor para todos que los devs no venden. Recordad que es una ICO totalmente repartida cada IOTA tiene dueño.

---------- Post added 09-dic-2017 at 09:59 ----------




Aksturiax dijo:


> Al IOTA, o más bien a su red tangle DAG le van a salir competidores.
> Los rusos de UNIVERSA acaban de cerrar la ICO, tienen a McAfee de advisor y se supone que su moneda (la de McAfee) va a ir sobre esta red.
> 
> Y la misteriosa "Q" será algún convenio con un centro de cálculo. Los rusos estos van a probar la suya con uno chino recién construído:
> ...




Esto hay que seguirlo *hay que meter pasta de verdad comprando a céntimos de $* y esperar que salga a un exchage coreano.


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Es "normal" en el sentido de que va como el puto culo, lo estan avisando por reddit, mucha gente quejandose de que llevan dias esperando para poder retirar BTC y ETH. A mi me ha pasado lo mismo, ayer intente retirar ETH y esta mañana todavia no estaba ni empezando asi que como lei en otro hilo de reddit lo mejor es hacerlo via LTC( en 15 minutos lo he podido hacer) asi que si puedes cancela la transferencia y prueba con LTC si te es posible, va muchiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiisimo mejor.



Lo que dice bitfinex

_Please be aware that withdrawals are currently backlogged. The current extraordinary demand for deposits and withdrawals exceeds what the wallets and staff can immediately process. Resources are being added to improve delays. In the meantime, withdrawals may take more than 24 hours to complete. Canceling pending withdrawals and resubmitting them will only cause more delays. Thank you for your patience._


----------



## Jdnec_wow (9 Dic 2017)

Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado el 80%, el 20% restante no lo liquidaré al menos hasta los 100$.
Sé que dije que me quedaría hasta los 10$, pero he tenido mucha suerte también con EOS y estos últimos días con el LTC también, me he multiplicado x17 desde agosto, así que ya he logrado el objetivo sin tener IOTA que llegar a 10$ para ello. 
No es que crea que vaya a bajar, sino que ya he ganado suficiente y estoy ansioso por irme a gastarme la pasta.


----------



## arras2 (9 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado el 80%, el 20% restante no lo liquidaré al menos hasta los 100$.
> Sé que dije que me quedaría hasta los 10$, pero he tenido mucha suerte también con EOS y estos últimos días con el LTC también, me he multiplicado x17 desde agosto, así que ya he logrado el objetivo sin tener IOTA que llegar a 10$ para ello.
> No es que crea que vaya a bajar, sino que ya he ganado suficiente y estoy ansioso por irme a gastarme la pasta.



Disfruta, envidia sana . Me alegro que reúnas conocimientos y la valentía para saber operar.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (9 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado el 80%, el 20% restante no lo liquidaré al menos hasta los 100$.
> Sé que dije que me quedaría hasta los 10$, pero he tenido mucha suerte también con EOS y estos últimos días con el LTC también, me he multiplicado x17 desde agosto, así que ya he logrado el objetivo sin tener IOTA que llegar a 10$ para ello.
> No es que crea que vaya a bajar, sino que ya he ganado suficiente y estoy ansioso por irme a gastarme la pasta.



Espero que tu siguiente hilo abierto sea para enseñar el barco. La pena es que llegas tarde pero el ejercito español subasto el portaviones Principe de Asturias, igual te venia bien algo de ese tipo


----------



## Jdnec_wow (9 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> En que precio has salido JDnec? Como ves el panorama?



Me he salido a los 4.80$ de media. A largo plazo la subida es segura, pero a corto plazo, no tengo ni idea (de ahí que me haya salido), podría haber tanto corrección, como megasubida (si supera el máximo). No descarto volver añadir posiciones si supera el máximo en los próximos días.


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado el 80%, el 20% restante no lo liquidaré al menos hasta los 100$.
> Sé que dije que me quedaría hasta los 10$, pero he tenido mucha suerte también con EOS y estos últimos días con el LTC también, me he multiplicado x17 desde agosto, así que ya he logrado el objetivo sin tener IOTA que llegar a 10$ para ello.
> No es que crea que vaya a bajar, sino que ya he ganado suficiente y estoy ansioso por irme a gastarme la pasta.



Pues muchas gracias por el chivatazo, yo estoy consiguiendo un x5 con iota.
Espero que te quedes por aquí y nos sigas pasando info y si no, al menos enséñanos a pescar: algún twitter, steemit ...


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

Queremos la foto del yate con las fulanas


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y dónde se compra está cripto?... Con la moda de IOTA alguna de estas va a dar un pelotazo seguro.



Quizas DENT:

Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Me he salido a los 4.80$ de media. A largo plazo la subida es segura, pero a corto plazo, no tengo ni idea (de ahí que me haya salido), podría haber tanto corrección, como megasubida (si supera el máximo). No descarto volver añadir posiciones si supera el máximo en los próximos días.



je je je disfruta con mi dinero , yo he comprado a esos precios  . Me saldré con la mitad a $10, y el resto to the moon.

Como llegué tarde a ese pelotazo, alguien sabe como comprar Universa (UTN) ya que la ICO ya esta cerrada?


----------



## silverwindow (9 Dic 2017)

Dent el.dia 11 entra en exchanges.koreanos.

Esto siempre ha sido sinonimo de pasta facil.

Y si sacan producto bueno...todamoon


----------



## itaka (9 Dic 2017)

Disfruta Jdnec_wow. 

Una pregunta general a todo el hilo, ya se que no es el sitio adecuado, pero no he encontrado info en el foro e igual alguno sabe como va el tema de la fiscalidad de venta de criptomonedas. 

¿Cual es la mejor forma de hacer legal pasta?. Alguna recomendación de alguna web o sitio donde puedan ayudar? Si pregunto a algún asesor fiscal de donde vivo, sabrá lo mismo que mi abuelo de criptomoendas.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado el 80%, el 20% restante no lo liquidaré al menos hasta los 100$.
> Sé que dije que me quedaría hasta los 10$, pero he tenido mucha suerte también con EOS y estos últimos días con el LTC también, me he multiplicado x17 desde agosto, así que ya he logrado el objetivo sin tener IOTA que llegar a 10$ para ello.
> No es que crea que vaya a bajar, sino que ya he ganado suficiente y estoy ansioso por irme a gastarme la pasta.



Haces bien, yo creo que nos va a dar muchas más alegrías, pero tu ya has cumplido el objetivo, enhorabuena.

Por mi parte estoy muy contento de como marchan las cosas y holdeare hasta esos niveles que has señalado o incluso más altos, al menos mientras todo siga bien.

Tienes toda mi atención sobre recomendaciones de compra o venta sobre otras cryptos u otros activos o visión general de mercado y por supuesto también mi agradecimiento.


----------



## workforfood (9 Dic 2017)

Spala y Orbeo fueron los que empezaron con IOTA, un reconocimiento para ellos, pero todas las criptomonedas famosillas han dado pelotazo la clave es comprar a céntimos de dólar una buena cantidad, humo propaganda y exchange coreano y lo has multiplicado decenas de veces la inversión inicial.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Spala y Orbeo fueron los que empezaron con IOTA, un reconocimiento para ellos, pero todas las criptomonedas famosillas han dado pelotazo la clave es comprar a céntimos de dólar una buena cantidad, humo propaganda y exchange coreano y lo has multiplicado decenas de veces la inversión inicial.



Pues también para ellos el agradecimiento y para el viejo loco de Youtube que acertó con Bitcoin, Ethereum e IOTA.


----------



## workforfood (9 Dic 2017)

El problema es simple para hacer dinero hay que meter un buen montón de pasta al principio, en exchanges que se caen de continuo y te dan Error 504 Gateway Timeout, es lo que me ha echado para atrás, vamos el puto kraken me ha jodido hasta para comprar mas ethereum no realizaba ni las órdenes de compra. Un reconocimiento eso sí por enseñar economia conductual a Jdnec_wow.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero lo de Valdeante ya está a otro nivel, a ese hay que seguirlo como si fuese un apóstol. Hablando de bitcoin en 2013, hablando de eth en 2016, hablando de IOTA en verano...Este tío es un puñetero visionario, yo lo veía como un loco con sus desbarres ifotonicos pero después te acabas dando cuenta de que es un lince para estos temas... Cualquiera que le hiciese caso sería millonario.




Mas que por Jdnec_wow, creo que IOTA va a marcarse un ethereum por el viejo conspiranoico, ese tío ha tenido 3 aciertos de tres predicciones que te pueden hacer rico en cualquiera de las tres. (IOTA todavía incompleto, pero pinta a lo mismo) 

Ese tío está muy loco y a la vez es muy genial.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mas que por Jdnec_wow, creo que IOTA va a marcarse un ethereum por el viejo conspiranoico, ese tío ha tenido 3 aciertos de tres predicciones que te pueden hacer rico en cualquiera de las tres. (IOTA todavía incompleto, pero pinta a lo mismo)
> 
> Ese tío está muy loco y a la vez es muy genial.



cual es el canal de ese youtuber? lo siento por las prisas, hasta los cojones de ser pobre.


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> cual es el canal de ese youtuber? lo siento por las prisas, hasta los cojones de ser pobre.



Jose Alfonso Hernando - YouTube


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> cual es el canal de ese youtuber? lo siento por las prisas, hasta los cojones de ser pobre.




Mira las fechas de los vídeos en los que hablaba de invertir en esas monedas...

Todas antes de que empezaran sus rallys bestiales.


----------



## Drewcastle (9 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Dent el.dia 11 entra en exchanges.koreanos.
> 
> Esto siempre ha sido sinonimo de pasta facil.
> 
> Y si sacan producto bueno...todamoon



Donde se puede pillar actualmente?


----------



## itaka (9 Dic 2017)

lo que hay que poner a que precio objetivo de venta hacemos caja y montamos una fiesta.


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Donde se puede pillar actualmente?



Hay 2 markets
Dent (DENT) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## URDANGARIN (9 Dic 2017)

Que hay detrás de DENT? Es un proyecto interesante o mas de lo mismo?

Edito: Acabo de informarme del proyecto el cual consiste en habilitar entre diferentes usuarios el intercambio de paquetes de datos utilizando DENT, veremos.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (9 Dic 2017)

URDANGARIN dijo:


> Que hay detrás de DENT? Es un proyecto interesante o mas de lo mismo?



Chicos hay otro hilo de alts, este es el de Iota, gracias.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/953879-especulacion-altcoins-iii-160.html


----------



## URDANGARIN (9 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Chicos hay otro hilo de alts, este es el de Iota, gracias.
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/953879-especulacion-altcoins-iii-160.html



Cierto, perdón.

Con respecto a IOTA acabo de meter parte de los beneficios del subidon de LTC de ayer, una cifra considerable que espero mantener a medio o largo plazo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Dic 2017)

He visto el video de Valdeande...Ya lo conozco desde el atentado de Barcelona....es un loco genial....pero más genial es Jdnec....el PUTO amo...:Aplauso:


----------



## yanpakal (9 Dic 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Una persona que tenga linux 64 bits y quiera bajar la wallet ¿¿¿¿Que tendria que bajar de la pagina que das????
> 
> iota-2.5.4.tar.gz
> 78.1 MB
> ...



El tar gz es un formato comprimido, esto debe ser el codigo por si lo quieres compilar 

Rpm es para instalar en red hat mandriva etc, con yum creo q se llama el gestor de paquetes 

El deb es el paquete para debian/ubuntu para instalar con dpkg -i 

Dmg sera otro formato para otra distro

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VictorW (9 Dic 2017)

JDNEC... SIEMPRE CON NOSOTROS.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## davitin (9 Dic 2017)

En que exchange coreano va a salir DENT?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (9 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> En que exchange coreano va a salir DENT?



En Coinrail.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

Esta noche me da que IOTA vuelve a los 5 dólares.


----------



## FoSz2 (9 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado el 80%



Coño! mira quién ha sido el de la bajada ::


----------



## Periplo (9 Dic 2017)

Buy and holding to the Moon ...
Para Enero a soporte en 5.5$.. Y subiendo a por el x100


Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (9 Dic 2017)

De verdad que lo del OP lo entiendo, pero vender una parte a estos precios no, pero bueno cada uno tiene sus objetivos, está claro.

No suelto una Iota ahora mismo ni que me venga Adriana Lima en bolas.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

Pues ha empezado la típica manipulación de los bots que baja a la vez el precio de todas las monedas y Iota resistiendo muy bien, 4.60. Puede que esta noche como ya he dicho volvamos a 5 dólares, veremos el soporte donde se sitúa.


----------



## Houellebecq (9 Dic 2017)

Perdonad que siga dando la chapa, pero no consigo verificarme en Kraken para hacer la jugada Kraken --> Bitfinex. Pone que la verificación está desactivada y por lo que he leído le está ocurriendo a bastantes nuevos usuarios. Alguna otra alternativa para comprar BTC fácil y pasarlos a Bitfinex y pillar IOTA.

Gracias una vez más"


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Perdonad que siga dando la chapa, pero no consigo verificarme en Kraken para hacer la jugada Kraken --> Bitfinex. Pone que la verificación está desactivada y por lo que he leído le está ocurriendo a bastantes nuevos usuarios. Alguna otra alternativa para comprar BTC fácil y pasarlos a Bitfinex y pillar IOTA.
> 
> Gracias una vez más"



Coinbase a mi me gusta más.


----------



## Patanegra (9 Dic 2017)

he intentado sacar unas cuantas iotas (que converti en ETH) en Binance para comprar algo de DENT (los otros fondos no han llegado) pero me han cancelado la salida de ETH, alguien sabe por qué?

sabeis por qué Binance no dejan sacar Iotas directamente y hay que pasar por ETH?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Dic 2017)

Si baja de 4-3,75 $ volveré a entrar...


----------



## trancos123 (9 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> he intentado sacar unas cuantas iotas (que converti en ETH) en Binance para comprar algo de DENT (los otros fondos no han llegado) pero me han cancelado la salida de ETH, alguien sabe por qué?
> 
> sabeis por qué Binance no dejan sacar Iotas directamente y hay que pasar por ETH?



Eth esta saturado, prueba con litecoin.


----------



## calamatron (9 Dic 2017)

Alguien me puede decir donde se compra el Dent?.
Gracias


----------



## djun (10 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir donde se compra el Dent?.
> Gracias



En HitBTC y en EtherDelta.


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

En Dubai tienen pasta o k ase 

IOTA on PALMEX EXCHANGE : Iota


----------



## Patanegra (10 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Perdonad que siga dando la chapa, pero no consigo verificarme en Kraken para hacer la jugada Kraken --> Bitfinex. Pone que la verificación está desactivada y por lo que he leído le está ocurriendo a bastantes nuevos usuarios. Alguna otra alternativa para comprar BTC fácil y pasarlos a Bitfinex y pillar IOTA.
> 
> Gracias una vez más"



A mi bitpanda en AUstria me verifico y pude transferir pasta en dos dias. Los primeros fondos los pase con tarjeta de credito y los demas por transferencia. Lo malo de ser tan rapidos es que compré Iotas al maximo ::

me apunte a la verificacion por video de bitpanda, tuve que esperar un par de horas pero al final la hicieron.


----------



## R2volador (10 Dic 2017)

Houellebecq dijo:


> Perdonad que siga dando la chapa, pero no consigo verificarme en Kraken para hacer la jugada Kraken --> Bitfinex. Pone que la verificación está desactivada y por lo que he leído le está ocurriendo a bastantes nuevos usuarios. Alguna otra alternativa para comprar BTC fácil y pasarlos a Bitfinex y pillar IOTA.
> 
> Gracias una vez más"




A mi me paso lo mismo y abrí en Bitstamp


----------



## silverwindow (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> En Dubai tienen pasta o k ase
> 
> IOTA on PALMEX EXCHANGE : Iota



subidon o que pasa


Cuando entra en funcionamiento?
Dubai 4 pelagatos. 

PD:Me he traspasado btc y ltc de hitbtc a bitfinex con exito,3h a tardado,emor moverse en ltc cuando hay atascos.
kraken ni con un palo


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> subidon o que pasa
> 
> 
> Cuando entra en funcionamiento?
> ...




No dice fecha, sólo que pronto.

De todas formas he mirado la web y no creo que lo pete demasiado. Parece el típico exchange marca blanca montado sobre Stellar, Neo, etc... que están apareciendo como setas. 
Sin registrarse al menos, aparece 0 volumen en todos los pares, así que ni idea, será como Golix que tiene el Btc a 20.000$ pero luego te registras y tiene un volumen pírrico.

---------- Post added 10-dic-2017 at 11:02 ----------

Vale me he registrado, efectivamente tiene una puta mierda de volumen. Apenas alguna transacción diaria, y no todos los días.

Caca.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No dice fecha, sólo que pronto.
> 
> De todas formas he mirado la web y no creo que lo pete demasiado. Parece el típico exchange marca blanca montado sobre Stellar, Neo, etc... que están apareciendo como setas.
> Sin registrarse al menos, aparece 0 volumen en todos los pares, así que ni idea, será como Golix que tiene el Btc a 20.000$ pero luego te registras y tiene un volumen pírrico.
> ...



Lo que importa es que me parece que va a salir en Bittrex y en Bithumb pronto. De momento Iota está en pocos exchanges y aún así es ya la cuarta crypto. Pronto vamos a ver muchas sorpresas.


----------



## arras2 (10 Dic 2017)

¿Se está poniendo el gráfico muy feo o me lo parece a mi?


----------



## Periplo (10 Dic 2017)

Traición! Se puso a 3.5 mientras dormía...
Se me ha escapado el tren del x2 para mañana...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## La Tabiques (10 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Se está poniendo el gráfico muy feo o me lo parece a mi?



Si rompe a la baja 3024 simplemente Back to the roots 

Volvería a ser un token para frikis y poco más 

Da la impresión que han entrado al control los especuladores de verdad y se lo han quitado a los tecnólogos creadores de esto


----------



## arras2 (10 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo orden de compra a 3,40... Está en un canal bajista, ha roto la mm200 en 30 minutos girándose a bajista y ha rebotado en la parte alta del canal. Todas las subidas sin volumen y todas las bajadas con volumen. Veremos a ver que pasa...


----------



## arras2 (10 Dic 2017)

La Tabiques dijo:


> Si rompe a la baja 3024 simplemente Back to the roots
> 
> Volvería a ser un token para frikis y poco más
> 
> Da la impresión que han entrado al control los especuladores de verdad y se lo han quitado a los tecnólogos creadores de esto



Pues si, como rompa el 3 mala señal... Ahora es cuando toca confirmar todas las noticias que sacaron hace 10 días y una wallet que funcione. Aun tengo mis pequeñas sospechas de que sea humo, esperemos que no.


----------



## trancos123 (10 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Pues si, como rompa el 3 mala señal... Ahora es cuando toca confirmar todas las noticias que sacaron hace 10 días y una wallet que funcione. Aun tengo mis pequeñas sospechas de que sea humo, esperemos que no.



Todavía quedan noticias:


----------



## Patanegra (10 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Se está poniendo el gráfico muy feo o me lo parece a mi?



normal, entre en fuerza el miercoles :: :


----------



## arras2 (10 Dic 2017)

Patanegra dijo:


> normal, entre en fuerza el miercoles :: :



Esto se puede dar la vuelta en cualquier momento (hacia arriba). No todo está perdido! 

Lo que mosquea es que depende del puto BTC, es lo que da grima.


----------



## calamatron (10 Dic 2017)

Gracias x la recomendacion del DENT,pero esta moneda no va a cojer ningun valor,tiene un suply de cien mil millones,q se dice pronto


----------



## yanpakal (10 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Gracias x la recomendacion del DENT,pero esta moneda no va a cojer ningun valor,tiene un suply de cien mil millones,q se dice pronto



Yo me la estoy planteando, meterle 50e y olvidarlos, o algo asi. 

Si no me equivoco tiene 4 o 5 veces mas monedas q iota, no veo porque no puede llegar a valer 0.1 por ejemplo, pensando en cuando iota estaba a 0.5 

Dependera de como evolucione el proyecto... 

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2017)

Hasta el día "Q" hold a muerte. A partir de allí ya se verá.


----------



## yanpakal (10 Dic 2017)

Por cierto hay un grupo de iota en linkedin, yo me he unido por si ponen algo interesante

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R2volador (10 Dic 2017)

yanpakal dijo:


> Por cierto hay un grupo de iota en linkedin, yo me he unido por si ponen algo interesante
> 
> Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk



Te agradecería que si lees algo que creas que es interesante nos informes.

Muchas gracias yanpakal !!!


----------



## yanpakal (10 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Te agradecería que si lees algo que creas que es interesante nos informes.
> 
> Muchas gracias yanpakal !!!



Hasta ahora vi noticias de dos conferencias el dia 14

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (10 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Pero se sabe cuando va a ser el día “q”
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



No, pero por lo leido en los twitts parece que trabajen en ello y con buen resultado. Hasta que no les rule bien no lo van a desvelar.


----------



## Azkenchack (10 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que, mientras tanto, va a estar oscilando entre 3 y 5.
Si el objetivo inicial era llegar a 4 a finales de año, en un principio, no está nada mal.


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

Hoy a las 12 am empieza el tema de los futuros en Btc, el lunes que viene en CME. Si la cosa va bien, entra liquidez a espuertas y bitcoin sube, eso atrae la pasta como un imán, con que el barbas suelte algo importante nos podríamos ir por encima de los 5 antes de fin de año.

Si meten cortos a btc y lo bajan a 5000...pues póngase el cinturón y aprieten los dientes.






Edito: con la flecha no estoy diciendo que se vaya a 6, solo es un todamoon que vaya usted a saber.


----------



## silverwindow (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hoy a las 12 am empieza el tema de los futuros en Btc, el lunes que viene en CME. Si la cosa va bien, entra liquidez a espuertas y bitcoin sube, eso atrae la pasta como un imán, con que el barbas suelte algo importante nos podríamos ir por encima de los 5 antes de fin de año.
> 
> Si meten cortos a btc y lo bajan a 5000...pues póngase el cinturón y aprieten los dientes.
> 
> ...




Creo que los proximos dias seran de protgonismo de BTC.
Lo de mañana solo puede ir parriba."BTC entra en los mercados"


----------



## rujtt (10 Dic 2017)

¿Cuantos minutos tarda en llegar mandar iota de una cartera a otra?


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> No se puede acceder a analytics del ledger y el tangle.org sale la web con un hi!
> 
> Que puta broma es eso
> 
> ...



El barbas no ha tangleao!


----------



## trancos123 (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hoy a las 12 am empieza el tema de los futuros en Btc, el lunes que viene en CME. Si la cosa va bien, entra liquidez a espuertas y bitcoin sube, eso atrae la pasta como un imán, con que el barbas suelte algo importante nos podríamos ir por encima de los 5 antes de fin de año.
> 
> Si meten cortos a btc y lo bajan a 5000...pues póngase el cinturón y aprieten los dientes.
> 
> ...



La duda es:
- Que subirá mas? btc con los futuros o iota con Q (que no se sabe cuando saldrá)?


----------



## spala (10 Dic 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Cuantos minutos tarda en llegar mandar iota de una cartera a otra?



entre 5 y 20 min aprox hasta confirmarse,

depende, puede que más a veces,


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> El barbas no ha tangleao!



Vale ya va la web


----------



## djun (10 Dic 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> ¿Cuantos minutos tarda en llegar mandar iota de una cartera a otra?





spala dijo:


> entre 5 y 20 min aprox hasta confirmarse,
> 
> depende, puede que más a veces,



A mi desde Bitfinex me ha tardado en llegar a la wallet a veces 92 horas y a veces 7 horas. En Bitfinex se muestra el status como pendiente.


----------



## calamatron (10 Dic 2017)

he intentado comprar Dent en las 2 exchanges q lo tienen pero no dejan depositar euros y mañana es cuando va a subir x los coreanos,asi q nada,mi gozo en un pozo


----------



## trancos123 (10 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> he intentado comprar Dent en las 2 exchanges q lo tienen pero no dejan depositar euros y mañana es cuando va a subir x los coreanos,asi q nada,mi gozo en un pozo



Compra litecoin en coinbase con tarjeta de crédito y de ahí lo mueves a Bitcoin Exchange: Bitcoin, Ethereum, Monero, Zcash / HitBTC


----------



## calamatron (10 Dic 2017)

el problema es q creo q cobran 10 pavos si no me equivoco al hacerlo x tarjeta no?


----------



## spala (10 Dic 2017)

djun dijo:


> A mi desde Bitfinex me ha tardado en llegar a la wallet a veces 92 horas y a veces 7 horas. En Bitfinex se muestra el status como pendiente.



no confundas una cosa con otra

bitfinex tarda en MANDARTELA,

si una transaccion bancaria tarda 24h pero el emisor no te la envia en 1 mes, 
no digamos que tarda 1 mes en trasferirse los tokens de iota,

yo llevo 3 días esperando que bitfinex me de 15 miotas de mierda.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (10 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> he intentado comprar Dent en las 2 exchanges q lo tienen pero no dejan depositar euros y mañana es cuando va a subir x los coreanos,asi q nada,mi gozo en un pozo






Yo envie 2 eth y pico de Bitfinex a HITBTC y en en menos de 2 horas los tenia alli., son las 6 de la mañana en Corea, tienes tiempo.


( al hilo de alts, por favor.)


----------



## Azkenchack (10 Dic 2017)

Me voy a la cama con IOTA por debajo de 4...mañana cuando me levante a las 5:30, espero que esté por encima de 3.5

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Hoy a las 12 am empieza el tema de los futuros en Btc, el lunes que viene en CME. Si la cosa va bien, entra liquidez a espuertas y bitcoin sube, eso atrae la pasta como un imán, con que el barbas suelte algo importante nos podríamos ir por encima de los 5 antes de fin de año.
> 
> Si meten cortos a btc y lo bajan a 5000...pues póngase el cinturón y aprieten los dientes.
> 
> ...



A tomar x culo la gráfica no ha durado ni un rato


----------



## davitin (10 Dic 2017)

3.8 dolares...mal asunto.


----------



## orbeo (10 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> 3.8 dolares...mal asunto.



Hombre, a este nivel estamos a un + 660% respecto al precio de hace sólo un mes.


----------



## itaka (10 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues también para ellos el agradecimiento y para el viejo loco de Youtube que acertó con Bitcoin, Ethereum e IOTA.





Jdnec_wow dijo:


> Bueno señores, yo ya he liquidado el 80%, el 20% restante no lo liquidaré al menos hasta los 100$.
> Sé que dije que me quedaría hasta los 10$, pero he tenido mucha suerte también con EOS y estos últimos días con el LTC también, me he multiplicado x17 desde agosto, así que ya he logrado el objetivo sin tener IOTA que llegar a 10$ para ello.
> No es que crea que vaya a bajar, sino que ya he ganado suficiente y estoy ansioso por irme a gastarme la pasta.





orbeo dijo:


> Hombre, a este nivel estamos a un + 660% respecto al precio de hace sólo un mes.



Personalmente no he vendido, cuando el creador del hilo, Jdew_now, anuncio que había vendido, es porque espere la famosas noticias Q. 

Y tal vez, haga volar un poco más arriba, hasta los 10~$. En eso valores si que voy a hacer caja. A no ser que volvamos a 2 que entonces salgo por patas.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Tengo abierto Tradingview, en una pestaña Iota conectado con Bitfinex, en la otra pestaña Bitcoin conectado a Coinbase.

No se si ha sido un bug o que coño, pero hace un momento, en las gráficas 1 minuto, cae de repente Btc de 15.183 a 14.648 durante 3 o 4 mín aprox, bueno pues durante ese momento el orderbook de compras de Iota se a esfumado, desaparecido de la página, es decir 0, sólo a quedado un muro rojo. A sido Btc tocar el suelo y aparecer mágicamente las compras en Iota.

Hay que joderse como manipulan todo.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Valdeante no dice ni que se venda a 10, ni a 12, ni a 20... :-D... Sino que hay que tenerlos y que sus predicciones son de aquí a varios años.
> 
> Por otro lado uno de los trader que sigo calcula que en la próxima subida podría llegar hasta los 7 dólares para después recoger beneficios antes de la corrección.



Coño es que aquí si no nos hacemos ricos en 15 días no mola.

Cualquiera que va a largo plazo en bolsa mínimo son 5 años. Que menos que dejar a Iota que corra el 2018-2019 a ver que va pasando.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 00:05 ----------

Hahahaha ostiás que velón de BTC!!!


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué técnica para tradear existe para conseguir los resultados que por ejemplo han salido de holdear bitcoin, dash o eth... Directamente ninguna, a corto plazo es imposible entrando y saliendo de unas y otras.



Varias veces que he intentado tradear, nunca he tenido la paciencia y si bien no he perdido, he terminado quedándome igual que estaba (pero pagando comisiones por todas partes en el camino).

Al final, lo mejor es elegir bien, comprar lo más barato que puedas y dejarlo correr, ya sea que sube o baja, si elegiste bien, ganarás (mucho). Y dormirás más tranquilo.


----------



## itaka (11 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Valdeante no dice ni que se venda a 10, ni a 12, ni a 20... :-D... Sino que hay que tenerlos y que sus predicciones son de aquí a varios años.
> 
> Por otro lado uno de los trader que sigo calcula que en la próxima subida podría llegar hasta los 7 dólares para después recoger beneficios antes de la corrección.



La idea es esa, holdear, hasta donde nos lleve, pero aprovechar alguna subida para hacer caja y almenos recuperar parte para disfrutar algo de la vida y si se va al garete todo pues no quedarse con cara de panoli. 

Pero vamos que es una lotería no hay duda.


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Valdeante no dice ni que se venda a 10, ni a 12, ni a 20... :-D... Sino que hay que tenerlos y que sus predicciones son de aquí a varios años.
> 
> Por otro lado uno de los trader que sigo calcula que en la próxima subida podría llegar hasta los 7 dólares para después recoger beneficios antes de la corrección.



Valdeante dijo que bancor iba a ser la hostia y aun estoy esperando.


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Él habla a muy largo plazo, no está diciendo que bitcoin bajará o subirá antes de navidad... O que iota valdrá en primavera 15 euros... Lo que está planteando son hipotéticos modelos a más de 8 años.



Dentro de 8 años la tecnologia blockchain puede estar obsoleta.


----------



## furia porcina (11 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Dentro de 8 años la tecnologia blockchain puede estar obsoleta.



Probablemente dentro de 8 años la tecnología blockchain habrá evolucionado para mejorar las posibles carencias que pueda tener y para adaptarse a la evolución del propio mercado, pero el paradigma bajo el que se sustenta creo que se va a consolidar e imponer.

De hecho Tangle, la red sobre la que se sustenta IOTA no es una blockchain como tal, sino otra tecnología diferente que surgió para dar respuesta a necesidades que la blockchain tradicional no era capaz de dar.

Probablemente todo no se quede ahí, y tras Tangle surgirán otras innovadoras propuestas que le den todavía más valor a este mundo de la criptoeconomía.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Me gustaría saber qué técnica para tradear existe para conseguir los resultados que por ejemplo han salido de holdear bitcoin, dash o eth... Directamente ninguna, a corto plazo es imposible entrando y saliendo de unas y otras.



El AT no funciona para cryptolandia, o funciona muy pocas veces.Hay que tener olfato y vista y conocer el mundillo y tener un cierto conocimiento tecnico.EMpaparse de foros (en ingles ofourse),noticias.Vamos que hay que dedicarle tiempo.Y tener olfato.

En estos ultimos dias he tradeado con bastante exito con IOTA/BTC.Aunque a veces la mejor tecnica es HODL

Usa la fuerza.


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

Iota ahora mismo esta en "modo zombie"... esto es, sube cuando sube bitcoin y baja cuando baja bitcoin.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Dic 2017)

joder que se tiro tiempo a 0,35...


----------



## R2volador (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> A tomar x culo la gráfica no ha durado ni un rato



ORBEO:

yo si que veo que tu gráfica detalla el valor exacto de hoy lunes.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> ORBEO:
> 
> yo si que veo que tu gráfica detalla el valor exacto de hoy lunes.



Que va, tendría que haber subido a los 4,80 y al romper la línea se ha quedado ahí renqueante.


----------



## workforfood (11 Dic 2017)

IOTA cryptocurrency is a scam, here


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (11 Dic 2017)

Davitin, ten paciencia, llevas años en esto, no eres novato,mantén la cabeza fría y espera resultados a medio-largo plazo, mucho dinero se ha perdido por no saber esperar y tomar decisiones en caliente por simple frustración.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

Lo que es un scam es btc y mirad como tira. Sirve para algo ? no, pero es la primera blockchain. El problema es que es Tangle no lo entiende ni dios, ya veremos si funciona, pero algo habrá detrás para que empresas importantes estén como mínimo interesadas.


----------



## Abner (11 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo que es un scam es btc y mirad como tira. Sirve para algo ? no, pero es la primera blockchain. El problema es que es Tangle no lo entiende ni dios, ya veremos si funciona, pero algo habrá detrás para que empresas importantes estén como mínimo interesadas.



En el artículo que ha linkado workforfood se ve que claramente se han inventado lo de que son partner de Microsoft. Las icos son las Penny stocks de hoy en día que se veían en el lobo de wall street. Y bitcoin que fue la primera se ha demostrado que no vale como dinero. Están con el rollo de la lightning network desde hace más de 1 año y no hay nada. Burbujon colosal aprovechándose de la ignorancia de la gente en tecnologías de nombres rimbombantes 



Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

El día 14 tienen en Paris un meetup con Microsoft, veremos de que se trata, si es humo o hay algo más.


----------



## menok (11 Dic 2017)

menok dijo:


> A ver si es normal y le ha pasado a alguien.
> 
> El Jueves hice una transferencia de Bitfinex a mi wallet y no la he recibido todavía después de ya 48h. Es en ETH y dicen que la red está un poco sobrecargada, es normal? ¿Tengo que recibir algún aviso del exchange cuando sea efectiva?ienso:



Me cito para informar que la transferencia me ha llegado y ha tardado 4 días. La verdad es que da bastante inseguridad manejarse por los exchanges y los wallets, habla un recién llegado. Me cuesta creer que ésto se vaya a implementar de manera global en poco tiempo, a la gente no la veo preparada para ésto.


----------



## Luztu (11 Dic 2017)

Abner dijo:


> En el artículo que ha linkado workforfood se ve que claramente se han inventado lo de que son partner de Microsoft. Las icos son las Penny stocks de hoy en día que se veían en el lobo de wall street. Y bitcoin que fue la primera se ha demostrado que no vale como dinero. Están con el rollo de la lightning network desde hace más de 1 año y no hay nada. Burbujon colosal aprovechándose de la ignorancia de la gente en tecnologías de nombres rimbombantes
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



No parece que sea mentira lo de Microsoft:

Azure Blockchain as a Service Update #5 | Blog | Microsoft Azure


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

menok dijo:


> Me cito para informar que la transferencia me ha llegado y ha tardado 4 días. La verdad es que da bastante inseguridad manejarse por los exchanges y los wallets, habla un recién llegado. Me cuesta creer que ésto se vaya a implementar de manera global en poco tiempo, a la gente no la veo preparada para ésto.



ETH otro scam, vosotros creéis que ese funcionamiento sirve para algo, y no llevan 4 días de desarrollo, y cuanto vale ETH. Aquí lo único que cuenta es el pelotazo y de momento IOTA cumple.


----------



## EDV (11 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> No parece que sea mentira lo de Microsoft:
> 
> Azure Blockchain as a Service Update #5 | Blog | Microsoft Azure



A ver qué comentan en las confes y ya veremos. Pero desde luego no parece humo que MS y otras se hayan fijado. Ya se verá si luego se queda en nada o no.


----------



## Luztu (11 Dic 2017)

Alguna alt que recomendeis de las que están en Bitfinex que pueda dar el pelotazo? es por descargar un poco de IOTA que me está dando miedo.

Saludos


----------



## workforfood (11 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> No parece que sea mentira lo de Microsoft:
> 
> Azure Blockchain as a Service Update #5 | Blog | Microsoft Azure



La web pone 8 razones.

En la quinta razón

El internet de las cosas es barato y permanecerá barato

La que me he reído es la viñeta de los electrodomésticos del frigorífico que dice que si tiene hambre y sino se le paga que no abre la puerta.

Parecemos que andamos con la bragueta abierta en este mundo hay humo a toneladas.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

Jose24 dijo:


> Que credibilidad le ves a esto?
> Está claro que nadie quiere que le quiten su trozo de tarta



El que ha escrito eso sabe menos que yo, y yo se muy poco.


----------



## workforfood (11 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> No parece que sea mentira lo de Microsoft:
> 
> Azure Blockchain as a Service Update #5 | Blog | Microsoft Azure



No pone que sea mentira dice que el tío de Microsoft que pone Solution Sales (un vendedor) su experiencia laboral antes de Microsoft es de Estrategia y Marketing y poco más.

IOTA cryptocurrency is a scam, here


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

Este hilo esta tomado por trolls, no hagais ni puto caso de lo qur dicen algunos por aqui.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Dic 2017)

No me extrañaría que si, algún día quieres hacer con la Thermomix una receta, tengas que pagar en IOTAS al autor de la receta
Y si yo tengo una receta de pollo al chilindrón, la pongo en la red y quien quiera usarla en la Thermomix, que me pague por ella...


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Alguna alt que recomendeis de las que están en Bitfinex que pueda dar el pelotazo? es por descargar un poco de IOTA que me está dando miedo.
> 
> Saludos



A trolear a guardería, saludos


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

IOTA pegada a BTC.
Y veo a BTC paradete.


----------



## Luztu (11 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> a ver no es una pregunta troll.,...miedo siempre hay...alguien puede contestarle que yo también tengo curiosidad de si algo de lo que mueve bitfi puede moonear.



jajaja aquí cualquier cosa es troleo, y eso que un pelin más atras había dejado un link del blog de Microsoft defendiendo la veracidad del partnership con IOTA.

El tema es que tengo un 90% en IOTA (el resto en ETH) y me pongo a pensar si no debería diversificar un poco el IOTA para evitar los lloros si pega un bajón.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> jajaja aquí cualquier cosa es troleo, y eso que un pelin más atras había dejado un link del blog de Microsoft defendiendo la veracidad del partnership con IOTA.
> 
> El tema es que tengo un 90% en IOTA (el resto en ETH) y me pongo a pensar si no debería diversificar un poco el IOTA para evitar los lloros si pega un bajón.



Perdona, había leído mal lo de Microsoft, mis disculpas.


----------



## Luztu (11 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Por los últimos análisis técnicos que he visto: Tenx. (no está en bitfinex) (se habla de una subida tocha, tal vez sea cuestión de días o de meses)
> 
> * El análisis técnico de todos modos funciona siempre y cuando no se alteren ciertos factores, en cuyo caso queda invalidado.
> 
> Pero "seguridad" no tienes en ningún lado. Inseguridad ya la tenías al entrar en iota a 0,50... Lo que sucede es que ahora ya nadie se acuerda de los 0,50.



Totalmente, de hecho yo entré a 0.39


----------



## mrman (11 Dic 2017)

Informe de Deutsche Bank sobre crypto poniendo en MUY buena posición a iota. Os dejo el link aquí


----------



## Registrador (11 Dic 2017)

mrman dijo:


> Informe de Deutsche Bank sobre crypto poniendo en MUY buena posición a iota. Os dejo el link aquí



A mi que los dinosaurios pongan bien a IOTA me da muy mala espina.


----------



## mrman (11 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> A mi que los dinosaurios pongan bien a IOTA me da muy mala espina.



Estoy de acuerdo. Sin embargo piensa que ese informe viene del departamento de Wealth Management. Esto lo distribuirán a sus clientes (elevado patrimonio) que probablemente querrán poner un % de su pasta en crypto.

Obviamente en el corto plazo probablemente no tendrá ningún efecto ya que no veo a ninguna persona "normal" comprando IOTAs si apenas funciona la wallet. Sin embargo si que puede influir cuando comprar criptos (incluído IOTA) sea accesible "para todos".


----------



## calamatron (11 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> A mi que los dinosaurios pongan bien a IOTA me da muy mala espina.



Precisamente gracias a esos dinosaurios puede subir la cotizacion,sino vamos pabajo como gots de agua.


----------



## prometheus (11 Dic 2017)

Retirada de depósitos de Iota en binance lleva suspendida desde que me registré. No por nada, pero si sale la wallet user firendly me gustaría tenerlas todas ahí. De momento tengo parte en bitfinex y parte en binance.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Yes! : Iota
> 
> ya sabeis,,,,,3 días mas de hodl



Pues el día 14 se supone que es el evento con Microsoft en París.


----------



## Periplo (11 Dic 2017)

MA's Vale pajaro en mano...q a iota esoerando.. Juju

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

En el twitt de Rolf Werner solo hace que retwitear cosas de IOTA. O son cuñados con Dom Schiener o hay algo más que humo.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> muchos pensamos eso de hecho el gurú salió con casi todo lo que tenia en 4,80 euros a ver si también va a ser gurú en salir,.
> 
> 
> Esta en un triangulo (máximo 5,59 y mínimo correción 3,03 )que les dura hasta el 13 dic si lo rompe por abajo me salgo (el corte está en 3,70s 3,80s)
> ...



Si miras respecto a ETH, acaba de romper el triángulo por debajo... Me empieza a mosquear mucho el tema. A ver si cuando llegue la cotización respecto al dólar rebota. Yo tenía pensado entrar a 3,85 si rebota contra la línea alcista, pero viendo que contra eth ha roto, creo que no entro. 

Ayer estuve a un click de entrar a 3.80 para salirme a 4.50 y me cagué, y me da que si entro ahora a 3,9 (si acaba rebotando en la línea de tendencia alcista) a voy a cagar.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Hay que mirar iot/usd contra eth es residual
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



gracias, todavía soy novato y no he tenido en cuenta el volumen. Todavía no tengo claro cuales son los pares que hay que mirar, ya que a veces parece que algo sube mucho, pero respecto a bitcoin, es mierda.

Entonces me planteo entrar si toca el soporte de nuevo.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

Hay que estar dentro si o si.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

Como sea noticia gorda con Microsoft de la mano,va a ser la leche.
Algo tiene que haber.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Como sea noticia gorda con Microsoft de la mano,va a ser la leche.
> Algo tiene que haber.



Algo hay, relacionado con azure (plataforma de microsoft relacionado con ordenadores en la nube).

Aquí hablan de ello pero es de hace 1,5 años...

Azure

A ver si la noticia de pasado mañana hace que rompa para arriba el triángulo con volumen y superamos máximos. Se nota una calma tensa en su cotización.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> A ver si la noticia de pasado mañana hace que rompa para arriba el triángulo con volumen y superamos máximos. Se nota una calma tensa en su cotización.



Sube 0.1, baja 0.2, sube 0.4, baja 0.3....
Creo que muchos están con los ETH en la recámara a la espera de noticias
Yo no sé que es lo que se comunicará en el evento de París pero como sea una quedada para "comerse las pollas los unos a los otros" y no digan algo gordo, la cosa se irá desinflando.


----------



## arras2 (11 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Sube 0.1, baja 0.2, sube 0.4, baja 0.3....
> Creo que muchos están con los ETH en la recámara a la espera de noticias
> Yo no sé que es lo que se comunicará en el evento de París pero como sea una quedada para "comerse las pollas los unos a los otros" y no digan algo gordo, la cosa se irá desinflando.



Bueno el gráfico muestra que cada vez se cierra más la horquilla de oscilación entorno a 4. La figura teóricamente es continuar tendencia (Banderín(. En breve saldremos de dudas, pero si, si rompe por debajo y rompe la mm200 a 1h, yo quizá me salga buscando entrada más abajo. Está totalmente parado. Lo malo es la cantidad de rumores que hablan de humo, que como empiecen a extenderse, se va a salir todo dios.


----------



## trancos123 (11 Dic 2017)

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes! : Iota


----------



## calamatron (11 Dic 2017)

Quien recomendo x aqui el dent eran autenticos troll,esta x los suelos.


----------



## easyridergs (11 Dic 2017)

Trolls no e, pero que Dent es una mierda está más que claro.


----------



## DEREC (11 Dic 2017)

Yo estoy dentro desde 0,5 pero empiezo a estar un poco mosca. 
Un equipo de desarrolladores serio, da las noticias cuando hay que darlas sin andar con adelantos, creando tension. En vez de hablar de como va el desarrollo se dedican a decir que si #3 Market Cap...
Parecen mas interesados en inflar la cotizacion que en desarrollar IOTA.


----------



## sabueXo (11 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Bueno el gráfico muestra que cada vez se cierra más la horquilla de oscilación entorno a 4. La figura teóricamente es continuar tendencia (Banderín(. En breve saldremos de dudas, pero si, si rompe por debajo y rompe la mm200 a 1h, yo quizá me salga buscando entrada más abajo. Está totalmente parado. Lo malo es la cantidad de rumores que hablan de humo, que como empiecen a extenderse, se va a salir todo dios.



Y si se venden los IOTA para entrar más tarde, ¿donde dejas la inversión esperando para poder comprar de nuevo de forma rápida?

Si se pasan a otra moneda (Ethereum por ejemplo), también puede esta subir o bajar y al final estamos en las mismas que si sube o baja el IOTA, ¿no?

¿Se pasa a € y se vuelve a meter más adelante?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (11 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Quien recomendo x aqui el dent eran autenticos troll,esta x los suelos.



Cuando el lo recomienda estaba a 0.000002, ahora anda a 0.000004 y ha estado con dos digitos mas, un 100% mas, vamos, que la recomendacion mala no es de momento, si has entrado mas tarde entonces sabe Dios, yo lo hice con 3 y 4.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Cuando el lo recomienda estaba a 0.000002, ahora anda a 0.000004 y ha estado con dos digitos mas, un 100% mas, vamos, que la recomendacion mala no es de momento, si has entrado mas tarde entonces sabe Dios, yo lo hice con 3 y 4.




Exacto.

Y aqui se viene de casa llorado.


----------



## trancos123 (11 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> Cuando el lo recomienda estaba a 0.000002, ahora anda a 0.000004 y ha estado con dos digitos mas, un 100% mas, vamos, que la recomendacion mala no es de momento, si has entrado mas tarde entonces sabe Dios, yo lo hice con 3 y 4.



A mi no me parece una estafa, hace unos días la compre a $0.001313 y ha llegado a estar a 0.0026, un 100% en un par de días.
Mañana sale en un exchange coreano y en un par de semanas saldrá la app de ios, tienen contratos con diferentes telecos.
No le veo mucho sentido a esta crypto pero estas noticias suelen llamar la atención y hacer subir la moneda.


----------



## yanpakal (11 Dic 2017)

prometheus dijo:


> Retirada de depósitos de Iota en binance lleva suspendida desde que me registré. No por nada, pero si sale la wallet user firendly me gustaría tenerlas todas ahí. De momento tengo parte en bitfinex y parte en binance.



Desde que yo me registre lo mismo, sospecho que porque no han solucionado el tema de que no se pueden repetir las direcciones desde donde se envia dinero. De todas formas yo he retirado en eth primero sin problema(no lo he vuelto a hacer porque esta muy saturada), en btc a la cartera me tardo unos 20 minutos o asi, y ayer LTC a hitBTC en 15 minutos o asi.

Yo recomiendo binance frente a bitfinex sin duda, aunque no se puedan retirar las iotas directamente.

PD: Por cierto antes solo habia IOTA/BTC, acabo de ver que han puesto tambien IOTA/ETH.


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Reddit - Iota - Siemens chargingstation, paying with IOTA? Siemens response: "Possibly..."!!!


----------



## yanpakal (11 Dic 2017)

Del grupo de linkedin:

IOTA, la criptomoneda cuyo valor creció casi 800% en un mes, mucho más que el bitcoin - BBC Mundo

Bitcoin-Konkurrent IOTA: Die derzeit explosivste Kryptowährung ist nicht Bitcoin - IOTA im Fokus | Nachricht | finanzen.net

Heard about IOTA? This cryptocurrency is the new Bitcoin - The Financial Express


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Y si se venden los IOTA para entrar más tarde, ¿donde dejas la inversión esperando para poder comprar de nuevo de forma rápida?
> 
> Si se pasan a otra moneda (Ethereum por ejemplo), también puede esta subir o bajar y al final estamos en las mismas que si sube o baja el IOTA, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Se pasa a € y se vuelve a meter más adelante?



No, no pases a fiat, te freiran a comisiones y solo tienes esa opcion en contados exchanges.

Utiliza usdt, el dolar virtual, mantiene su valor siempre en 1 dolar (bueno, a veces oscila algun centavo pero apenas), yo lo uso y me va de perlas.

De los exchanges que yo uso, lo tienes en bittrex, bitfinex y liqui.io.


----------



## Luztu (11 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> No, no pases a fiat, te freiran a comisiones y solo tienes esa opcion en contados exchanges.
> 
> Utiliza usdt, el dolar virtual, mantiene su valor siempre en 1 dolar (bueno, a veces oscila algun centavo pero apenas), yo lo uso y me va de perlas.
> 
> De los exchanges que yo uso, lo tienes en bittrex, bitfinex y liqui.io.



Buenas compañero, me interesa el tema. Yo uso bitfinex y no veo USDT por ningun lado. Es el que pone USD el USDT? por ejemplo en el par IOTA/USD, si vendo, me quedo con el dinero en USDT y luego puedo volver a comprar IOTAS no? son las comisiones menores que si lo paso a ETH?


Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Reddit - Iota - Siemens chargingstation, paying with IOTA? Siemens response: "Possibly..."!!!



Pues no me extrañaría nada, Siemens es alemana y la economía de las máquinas le va como anillo al dedo, sería una más a sumar.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Utiliza usdt, el dolar virtual, mantiene su valor siempre en 1 dolar (bueno, a veces oscila algun centavo pero apenas), yo lo uso y me va de perlas.
> 
> De los exchanges que yo uso, lo tienes en bittrex, bitfinex y liqui.io.



Davitin...¿dónde está la opción de usdt en bitfinex? No consigo verla


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> The Microsoft Quantum Development Kit Preview has been released : Iota
> 
> 
> Vaya vaya
> ...



¿Exactamente que es la computación cuántica? ¿Qué podría tener que ver con una red distribuida como la de IOTA y que importancia tendría en ese caso?


----------



## orbeo (11 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas compañero, me interesa el tema. Yo uso bitfinex y no veo USDT por ningun lado. Es el que pone USD el USDT? por ejemplo en el par IOTA/USD, si vendo, me quedo con el dinero en USDT y luego puedo volver a comprar IOTAS no? son las comisiones menores que si lo paso a ETH?
> 
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Usdt es usdt, no usd

Veo que solo tiene el par USD/usdt, tendrás que pasar a USD primero


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Buenas compañero, me interesa el tema. Yo uso bitfinex y no veo USDT por ningun lado. Es el que pone USD el USDT? por ejemplo en el par IOTA/USD, si vendo, me quedo con el dinero en USDT y luego puedo volver a comprar IOTAS no? son las comisiones menores que si lo paso a ETH?
> 
> 
> Un saludo y gracias



Hostia, pues espera que creo que ese par si es con el dolar autentico, ahora no estoy seguro...en bittrex y liqui.io si que tienes usdt, pero no soportan iota.

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 22:52 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Usdt es usdt, no usd
> 
> Veo que solo tiene el par USD/usdt, tendrás que pasar a USD primero



Si, me he rayado.


----------



## PlanetaOTC (11 Dic 2017)

Abner dijo:


> En el artículo que ha linkado workforfood se ve que claramente se han inventado lo de que son partner de Microsoft. Las icos son las Penny stocks de hoy en día que se veían en el lobo de wall street. Y bitcoin que fue la primera se ha demostrado que no vale como dinero. Están con el rollo de la lightning network desde hace más de 1 año y no hay nada. Burbujon colosal aprovechándose de la ignorancia de la gente en tecnologías de nombres rimbombantes
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Hola. Yo estoy investigando también en profundidad si el tangle es viable o no. Justo ahora me ha respondido Mike Hearn, uno de los desarrolladores pioneros de BTC y que lo abandonó en 2016 (https://blog.plan99.net/the-resolution-of-the-bitcoin-experiment-dabb30201f7), que no ve ni en IOTA ni en ninguna otra crypto actual un proyecto que realmente funcione...


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Davitin...¿dónde está la opción de usdt en bitfinex? No consigo verla



Me he equivocado, no era usdt, disculpad.


----------



## wililon (11 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Exactamente que es la computación cuántica? ¿Qué podría tener que ver con una red distribuida como la de IOTA y que importancia tendría en ese caso?



Usar el estado de las partículas de los átomos como bits. La teoría existe desde hace décadas y parece que hay proyectos para desarrollar ordenadores con esta tecnología. Es una potencia de cálculo del copón en una gota. Podría romper cualquier seguridad con fuerza bruta. Además tiene la ventaja de que sus bits pueden estar en dos estados a la vez 0 y 1

Enviado desde mi m3 note mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 11-dic-2017 at 23:44 ----------




DEREC dijo:


> Yo estoy dentro desde 0,5 pero empiezo a estar un poco mosca.
> Un equipo de desarrolladores serio, da las noticias cuando hay que darlas sin andar con adelantos, creando tension. En vez de hablar de como va el desarrollo se dedican a decir que si #3 Market Cap...
> Parecen mas interesados en inflar la cotizacion que en desarrollar IOTA.



Puff a mi también me está rayando este tema. Parecen pomperos más que desarrolladores. No parece serio para el proyecto.

Enviado desde mi m3 note mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sabueXo (11 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Me he equivocado, no era usdt, disculpad.



Entonces, entiendo que debería pasar en Binance de IOTA a Ethereum.

Pasar esos Ethereum a bittrex y allí pasar los Ethereum a USDT.

¿Sería eso?

¿De esta manera se supone que dejaría la inversión en espera sin que le afecte la subida ni bajada de ninguna criptomoneda (como si lo tuviese fuera en € vamos) hasta que decida volver a adquirir IOTA u otra criptomenda?


----------



## davitin (11 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Entonces, entiendo que debería pasar en Binance de IOTA a Ethereum.
> 
> Pasar esos Ethereum a bittrex y allí pasar los Ethereum a USDT.
> 
> ...



Si, exacto.

Como digo el precio a veces oscila algunas decimas de centavo arriba o abajo, pero se mantiene...a mi nunca me han fallado y los he usado de refugio durante caidas gordas del marketcap general...eso si, no dejan de ser un proyecto privado, pero yo me fio, muchos exchanges tienen su par con usdt, pero vamos, la responsabilidad es de cada uno, como siempre, tambien se puede venir abajo el chiringo usdt, en el mundo cripto no hay nada asegurado 100%.


----------



## itaka (11 Dic 2017)

wililon dijo:


> Usar el estado de las partículas de los átomos como bits. La teoría existe desde hace décadas y parece que hay proyectos para desarrollar ordenadores con esta tecnología. Es una potencia de cálculo del copón en una gota. Podría romper cualquier seguridad con fuerza bruta. Además tiene la ventaja de que sus bits pueden estar en dos estados a la vez 0 y 1
> 
> Enviado desde mi m3 note mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...



pues Litelcoin es la tercera ahora mismo por capitalización, menuda subida se ha marcado hoy.

A ver si se mueve iota y nos lleva a los 6 - 7 dolares.


----------



## sabueXo (12 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Si, exacto.
> 
> Como digo el precio a veces oscila algunas decimas de centavo arriba o abajo, pero se mantiene...a mi nunca me han fallado y los he usado de refugio durante caidas gordas del marketcap general...eso si, no dejan de ser un proyecto privado, pero yo me fio, muchos exchanges tienen su par con usdt, pero vamos, la responsabilidad es de cada uno, como siempre.



Entendido. Muchas gracias!


----------



## tigrecito (12 Dic 2017)

Vamos para arriba con la primera presentación de la semana...4,80

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Coño que ha pasado?


----------



## vpsn (12 Dic 2017)

Cuando el volumen sube un poco se va to the moon, debe haber muy pocas IOTAS en el mercado. Ademas el volumen ha ido descendiendo a lo largo de la semana. Pues nada todos a HODL.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

Sigue pegada a btc


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

rortura d triángulo con mucho volumen, debería indicar subidón. Ojalá!


----------



## wililon (12 Dic 2017)

Hoy vamos para arriba


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Alguno ha metido aquí toda la paga extra, quien ha sido!?

Ha roto todo, si no retrocede para meterse por debajo de los 4,70 tenemos cohete


----------



## Periplo (12 Dic 2017)

Aquí hay tomate..

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrman (12 Dic 2017)

Ha sido por esto


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

mrman dijo:


> Ha sido por esto




Lo he visto esta mañana, pero ahí no nombra a Iota ni nada relacionado. 

Alguien con mucha pasta o sabe que realmente "Q" de Iota tiene algo que ver con Microsoft, o como "Q" de Iota sea otra cosa o un bluf, la ostia se va a escuchar en Marte.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 09:20 ----------

Vale he encontrado esto:

ModelBuilderTest.Iota Class (Microsoft.EntityFrameworkCore.Tests) | Microsoft Docs

Algún informático en la sala??

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 09:23 ----------

ModelBuilderTest.Theta Class (Microsoft.EntityFrameworkCore.Tests) | Microsoft Docs


----------



## Mr. Satan (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguno ha metido aquí toda la paga extra, quien ha sido!?
> 
> Ha roto todo, si no retrocede para meterse por debajo de los 4,70 tenemos cohete



la paga extra? me temo que he sido yo jajaja


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> joder vaya vela de volumen eso no ha sido el robot
> 
> info privi de bitfinex?



Las ballenas tienen información de las cosas que van a suceder antes que el resto de mortales.


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

No parece que haya sido nada, ETH también ha pegado subidón


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo he visto esta mañana, pero ahí no nombra a Iota ni nada relacionado.
> 
> Alguien con mucha pasta o sabe que realmente "Q" de Iota tiene algo que ver con Microsoft, o como "Q" de Iota sea otra cosa o un bluf, la ostia se va a escuchar en Marte.
> 
> ...



Pues si ese IOTA está relacionado con la moneda, parece alguna función que quieren incluir en el net framework. Si incluyen funciones en net framework para trabajar con iotas facilitaría mucho a los programadores hacer programas que utilizaran iotas. Un programador, con un golpe de picha podría hacer que su programa enviara o recibiera IOTAS. 

Mi deseo es que lo incorporen en el net framework para que se use en los aparatillos IOT por parte de todos los programadores que usen visual net o C#. Sería sentar un precedente en estandarizar una criptomoneda.


Volviendo a la cotización, tiene que confirmar con más volumen, de momento poco volumen!!


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe si para pasar dinero desde Coinbase al banco hay comisión?

Gracias


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

Lo jodido es que el BTC puede pegar un petardazo hacia 20 en cualquier momento.
Ayer todas las TV mainstream hablando de BTC.El tono era de "estan legalizando *la* moneda virtual"


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Vale agarraos que vamos parriba otra vez

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 10:19 ----------

Noticia del 2016, en News Center Latam. Iota aparece en el último párrafo.



Microsoft y R3 unen fuerzas para brindar herramientas, servicios e infraestructura basados en la nube para probar y desarrollar tecnología distribuida de control de ventas
Publicado abril 4, 2016 Por News Center LATAM
0
4
NEW YORK y REDMOND, Wash.- 4 de abril, 2016 – Microsoft Corp. y R3 Consortium anunciaron una asociación estratégica que acelerará el uso de tecnologías distribuidas de control de ventas, también conocida como blockchain (base de datos distribuida), entre bancos miembros de R3 y mercados financieros globales. Las tecnologías distribuidas de control de ventas permiten a las empresas y redes de negocios participantes completar transacciones financieras con mayor velocidad, seguridad, eficiencia en costos y transparencia, relativas a las soluciones que utilizan en la actualidad. Adicional a esto, R3 nombró a Microsoft Azure el proveedor preferido de servicios de nube para su R3 Lab y Centro de Investigación, que sirven a más de 40 bancos miembros.

Bajo los términos del acuerdo, Microsoft brindará herramientas basadas en la nube, servicios e infraestructura para sus ubicaciones de laboratorios R3 alrededor del mundo, así como a los arquitectos técnicos dedicados, gerentes de proyecto, asistentes de laboratorio y servicios de soporte. Los laboratorios globales de R3 conseguirán una experimentación más rápida, brindarán agilidad técnica y acelerarán el aprendizaje conforme la industria de servicios financieros se mueva hacia implementaciones de tecnología distribuida, de control de ventas validadas y certificadas.

“Con tecnología inteligente basada en la nube, R3 y los bancos que son miembros, experimentarán y aprenderán más rápido, con lo que se acelerará la implementación de tecnología distribuida de control de ventas”, comentó Peggy Johnson, vicepresidente ejecutiva de desarrollo de negocios globales en Microsoft. “Aún más, nuestra colaboración genera tremendas oportunidades para reconsiderar los procesos de negocios y transformar industrias enteras”.

“La asociación entre Microsoft y R3 escalará el uso de tecnología distribuida de control de ventas de manera que cambiará toda la industria de servicios financieros”, comentó David Rutter, CEO de R3. “La plataforma de Azure y los servicios de nube inteligente agregan capacidades avanzadas a este incipiente ecosistema financiero, y el compromiso con Microsoft acelerará la adopción de tecnología distribuida de control de ventas alrededor del mundo y lleva nuestra oferta de R3 Lab y Centro de Investigación a un nuevo nivel de capacidad”.

R3 y los miembros de Consortium tendrán acceso al ecosistema en expansión de Microsoft de socios BaaS entre los que se encuentran Ethereum y ConsenSys, Ripple, Eris Industries, Coinprism, Factom, BitPay, Manifold Technology, AlphaPoint, IOTA, BlockApps STRATO, Tendermint LibraTax, y muchos otros que ayudarán en el desarrollo, prueba e implementación de aplicaciones distribuidas de control de ventas en ambientes de nube, híbridos y locales.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Que raro que después de la rotura no haya nada de volumen, raro raro. Si que ha habido volumen en la rotura, pero ahora nada de nada. que cosas más raras. Ni gente liquidando ni gente comprando. Todo el mundo con la mosca detrás de la oreja. Venga! a máximos.

Si se va al entorno de 7-7,5 que debería ser la culminación de figura, ¿vais a liquidar? Yo esta vez creo que si, ya entraré más abajo o más arriba si se va


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Otra también publicada en 2016



AlphaPoint and IOTA
In addition Azure Blockchain as a Service welcomes AlphaPoint and IOTA to the ecosystem.

AlphaPoint's platform powers digital asset exchanges and provides institutions blockchain-enabled solutions to store, track, and trade digital assets. The company's future offerings on the Azure Marketplace will allow users to test and build blockchain applications leveraging a .NET stack. AlphaPoint’s team has over 50 years of combined experience in FinTech architecting high-performance financial systems for some of the worlds largest financial institutions.

IOTA is the worlds first Directed Acyclic Graph/Tangle based distributed ledger. This represents a radical redesign of the conventional blockchain architecture. The main difference between a Tangle and a Blockchain is the lack of rigid blocks, instead the Tangle is like a constant stream of settlements. IOTA came up with this model to solve the scalability issues of the blockchains which become very apparent in the world of Internet of Things.

Another unique aspect of IOTA is the core's absolute lightweight nature enabling it to run on even tiny micro-sensors. With IOTA you can setup a settlement/transactional network for IoT clusters effortlessly and securely in a decentralized fashion. Additionally IOTA has built-in data transfer layer which allows for easy coupling of data streams and compensation models. IOTA plans on delivering the following to the ecosystem:

Setting up a swarm of IOTA payment channels for IoT devices; one click deploy
Oracling for Smart Contracts 
Setting up side-Tangle (similar to sidechain in regular blockchains)


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Dic 2017)

Señores, buenos días. Otro agradecido más que os sigue desde hace unas cuantas semanas.
Llevamos 48 horas con una media de 4.20 y al llegar al curro me he tenido que frotar los ojos al ver las velas verdes. Me ha pillado a traición con un limit a 4.95 que dejé puesto hace dos días xq pensaba q era una salida más que digna para este experimento con iotas. Ni que decir tiene que he clavado otro limit para entrar honrosamente algo por debajo en caso de que no se vea nada cuando se vaya el humo, pero algo tendrá que haber para que esa flecha verde haya entrado ahi así por las buenas


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

Pues anda ya en 4.90. Veremos si traspasa los 5 dólares.


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

Cual sería la cripto para vosotros que más se parece a un "valor refugio"? lo digo por liquidar algo de IOTA que ya he gastado un pastizal, y USDT no puedo usar porque estoy solo en Bitfinex. ETH que es la otra que tengo tb ha subido un huevo esta noche...


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Coheteee


----------



## sabueXo (12 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Cual sería la cripto para vosotros que más se parece a un "valor refugio"? lo digo por liquidar algo de IOTA que ya he gastado un pastizal, y USDT no puedo usar porque estoy solo en Bitfinex. ETH que es la otra que tengo tb ha subido un huevo esta noche...



¿Sale rentable pasarlo a bittrex que si tiene USDT y dejarlo ahí hasta volver a comprar iota de nuevo o al final las comisiones de ir de uno a otro lo impiden?


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Velote rojo, meeec


----------



## Tesmon40 (12 Dic 2017)

Esperemos que la gente no le meta pasta a btc ya que podría deslucir la noticia de iota Microsoft y quedar en nada. Ya hemos visto lo que pasa cuando a btc le dan esos subidones y las demás se hunden


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

Tesmon40 dijo:


> Esperemos que la gente no le meta pasta a btc ya que podría deslucir la noticia de iota Microsoft y quedar en nada. Ya hemos visto lo que pasa cuando a btc le dan esos subidones y las demás se hunden



Hombre yo no veo claro eso de la noticia la verdad... no parece haber tenido nada que ver con IOTA.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Batalla encarnizada en el 5... A ver si se limpia ya los que se quieren salir.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Si alguien quiere hacer un regalo de navidad, aquí puede pagar con Iotas

Tangle.Ninja - The IoTA Token Marketplace

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 11:44 ----------




Luztu dijo:


> Hombre yo no veo claro eso de la noticia la verdad... no parece haber tenido nada que ver con IOTA.



El tema está que el Meetup de mañana en NY, pues eso, un meetup no parece que vayan a soltar nada.

Lo que pasa es que vamos con el hype de "Q" y al sacar Microsoft la noticia pues se ha relacionado, pero el barbas ya ha dicho que el tema de Q hasta entrado 2018 nada de nada

Mystery project "Q" is coming in Q1 2018 : Iota

Por eso mismo, si han desarrolado algo acojonante para Microsoft, pues cohete, si al final es una gilipollez pues volveremos a donde estábamos hace un mes.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 11:45 ----------

Aunque bueno, con el nuevo wallet UCL debería llegar otro arreón, y eso sí sale antes de que termine el año (se supone)


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Que mala pintaaa.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

El gordo que ha comprado no las suelta no


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

A mi me da que pensar lo de Q... parece como si se quisieran aprovechar de que Microsoft saca un Lenguaje llamado Q, aunque no tenga nada que ver con ellos.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Que mala pintaaa.



Mientras no aparezca un velote rojo que traspase los 4.85 estamos bien

https://www.tradingview.com/x/eiDZHe5g/


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

Respuesta curiosa sobre el tweet de Siemens "posiblemente",alguien dice que es solo un comentario de alguien que no tiene npi, y la respuesta


No, they don't put a summer intern in charge of social media. This big corporation has a marketing team specializing in social media and brand image, and they very likely have strict rules on what to post. One tweet can ruin a company's reputation for months, they don't put that in to hands of a "social media guy" with no technological or operational knowledge.
Copy pasting my own comment, because many of you seem to underestimate the effort this big corporation puts in to social media

-----

Siemens knows what Iota is and that it could be an option for a payment solution for their new technology


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

A la mierda... No tiene fuerza, lo del humo está haciendo daño.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Dic 2017)

Más vale que suelten algo creíble esta semana por la de expectativas que han creado, si no la cosa se va a desinflar. Yo ahora mismo ando buscando un punto de reentrada pero no tengo aun claro cual. Tengo la sensación que los suelos están cogidos con pinzas


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Más vale que suelten algo creíble esta semana por la de expectativas que han creado, si no la cosa se va a desinflar. Yo ahora mismo ando buscando un punto de reentrada pero no tengo aun claro cual. Tengo la sensación que los suelos están cogidos con pinzas



Es que no van a soltar nada, solo el lanzamiento del wallet antes de fin de año


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Es que no van a soltar nada, solo el lanzamiento del wallet antes de fin de año



Eso es lo que yo me temo... Ahora mismo a punto de romperse el suelo 4.7 y lo está haciendo a toda hostia.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Pánico... Me empieza a jugar malas pasadas la psicología. Por que el sentido común me dice que toca descansar, pero me da la sensación que si lo hago me arrepentiré.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

No seáis tan ansias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ En estos momentos lo mejor es la calma.


----------



## josema82 (12 Dic 2017)

¿para salir y entrar mas bajo os salis en USD o en otra cripto?


----------



## trancos123 (12 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> que hacemos...nuestro gurú salió en 4,80... a ver si por avariciosos el barbas nos la juega con humo del bueno



Queda el metup de hoy y el de jueves. Se anunciaran cosas que hará que suba la cotización, otra cosa será cuando se acaben desplegando.
'Q' se desplegará en Q1-2018 .


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> que hacemos...nuestro gurú salió en 4,80... a ver si por avariciosos el barbas nos la juega con humo del bueno



Yo creo que lo que voy a hacer, si se mete de nuevo en el triángulo, salirme si rompe la media móvil de 200 en el gráfico de 1h, que está sobre 4. Una gran pérdida respecto a los valores actuales pero buen beneficio.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

A ver, no se supone que tiene tantas alianzas con grandes empresas? Eso deberia ser un soporte y un atisbo de confianza. Yo creo que la espera vale la pena.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

Yo voy a seguir la cotización a ver si le entro con algo más, el evento de París creo que es la clave.


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

Dejar de vender cabroncetes... jeje que nos vamos al guano


----------



## saura (12 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿para salir y entrar mas bajo os salis en USD o en otra cripto?



Yo lo hice en $ y ahora me he quedado fuera ::::


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> ¿para salir y entrar mas bajo os salis en USD o en otra cripto?



Yo lo he hecho un par de veces dias atras con ETH, pero ahora ETH también ha subido un huevo... que putada no poder usar el USDT en bitfinex


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> No seáis tan ansias ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ En estos momentos lo mejor es la calma.



Tranquilos que esto rebotará segurísimo. Lo que ha pasado tiene pinta de una paja mental colectiva con la Q de los *Q*ojones, y eso demuestra que hay una expectación increible por este proyecto. A la mínima que salga algo de verdad y que sea mínimamente bueno contad que nos vamos al 6 del tiron. Yo ando buscando agujero sobre 4 y muy poco para subirme de nuevo al tren.


----------



## Registrador (12 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Dejar de vender cabroncetes... jeje que nos vamos al guano



Luego la gente se pregunta porque el Bitcoin está a 18.000 dólares. En Bitcoin la mayoría son hodlers y no venden hasta que llegue a la luna. En Iota 50 jodidos céntimos de subida y la peña vendiendo.

:XX:

HODL cojones!


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Yo, en bitfinex he pasado a usd y vuelto a comprar... no entiendo pq decís que no podeís hacerlo.

En su día entré con eth, lo vendí por usd y compré iota.


----------



## Luztu (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo, en bitfinex he pasado a usd y vuelto a comprar... no entiendo pq decís que no podeís hacerlo.
> 
> En su día entré con eth, lo vendí por usd y compré iota.



Las comisiones no han sido brutales al pasar a USD?


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

bah a la hora de cafe a 5.2

El tema Microsoft hay algo fijo


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Las comisiones no han sido brutales al pasar a USD?



un 0,1%, igual que si pasas de eth a iota o de cualquier cripto a cualquier otra cripto. Eso es mi experiencia.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Registrador dijo:


> Luego la gente se pregunta porque el Bitcoin está a 18.000 dólares. En Bitcoin la mayoría son hodlers y no venden hasta que llegue a la luna. En Iota 50 jodidos céntimos de subida y la peña vendiendo.
> 
> :XX:
> 
> HODL cojones!



Es que es eso, esta mañana con el velote verde nadie se quejaba eh 

Percibo demasiada impaciencia en general con Iota, la gente quiere que pase los 10$ ya y no recuerda los precios de hace un mes, no se hace un año no, de hace un mes.

Los nuevos que están entrando, deberían mirar la fecha de creación de este hilo.

Paciencia coño. 


Pd: Comprareis Iotas... Pero no serán las mías!!!


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

Mirad esta noticia en msn (microsoft)
Forget Bitcoin: IOTA Just Partnered With 5 Brand-Name Companies on a New Project



> This blockchain-based marketplace will allow businesses to sell data in an effort to create incentive for the sharing of data that would otherwise be wasted. Five brand-name businesses have already* signed up to test the two-month demo*, including software giant Microsoft(NASDAQ: MSFT), Cisco Systems, Samsung, Volkswagen, and Fujitsu



Ojito con esto, las alianzas no son nada seguras.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

Late last month, the IOTA foundation, a German nonprofit that oversees the IOTA virtual currency, announced the release of its Data Marketplace that utilizes its "blockless" blockchain. This blockchain-based marketplace will allow businesses to sell data in an effort to create incentive for the sharing of data that would otherwise be wasted. *Five brand-name businesses have already signed up to test the two-month demo*, including software giant Microsoft(NASDAQ: MSFT), Cisco Systems, Samsung, Volkswagen, and Fujitsu.



Pero no veis los nombres joder?? samsung joder, mirosoft,VW,Cisco... es qeu son los putos amos del dinero

dentro a full


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Mirad esta noticia en msn (microsoft)
> Forget Bitcoin: IOTA Just Partnered With 5 Brand-Name Companies on a New Project
> 
> 
> ...



Pues vende y déjanos akí trankilos haciendo pasta.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues vende y déjanos akí trankilos haciendo pasta.



Solo pongo eso para confirmar que iota se mueve en una linea muy fina entre el exito y el fracaso, no quiero asustar. Pero hay que tener cuidado y estar atentos.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Solo pongo eso para confirmar que iota se mueve en una linea muy fina entre el exito y el fracaso, no quiero asustar. Pero hay que tener cuidado y estar atentos.



Pero es que todo el que esté subido a Iota debe tenerlo claro, que nadie se lleve a engaño, si siempre hay que invertir el dinero que puedes perder, aquí más. Iota es un todo o nada.


----------



## aprendinversor (12 Dic 2017)

Dentro de que soy nuevo en todo esto, yo he hecho lo siguiente, por si a alguien le ilustra para algo:

Cuando esta mañana he visto IOTA a 4,77 que está por encima del precio medio a que las compré inicialmente, vendí casi la mitad de mis IOTAs (siempre que pega un subidón irracional vendo algo). Luego he estado dudando y al final compré Litecoin, que hoy está enloquecida, a 258; le puse una orden de venta a 271 y cayó en media hora (joio cabroncete, llegó a tocar los 280), así que ahí tengo ahora los USD apostados a que IOTA baje a 4,60 para volver a entrar, con lo que si la cosa cuaja a lo largo del día, para lo noche tendré un puñadito más de IOTAs  Y si no cuaja, pues entraré de vuelta como sea a ver si hay suerte y lo más que pierdo es lo que he ganado con Litecoin.

Es la segunda vez que hago este tipo de jugada y me sale bien.

Opero en Bitfinex con órdenes limit que tienen el 0,1% de comisión (las market tienen un 0,2%).

No tengo ni puta idea de todo esto, pero creo que aprendo rápido, vosotros me diréis si os parece buena forma de actuar.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Me uno, tengo dudas de si realmente va a funcionar. Y creo que mucha gente piensa igual.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero es que todo el que esté subido a Iota debe tenerlo claro, que nadie se lleve a engaño, si siempre hay que invertir el dinero que puedes perder, aquí más. Iota es un todo o nada.



Ya, pero hay una diferencia bastante notoria entre que se anuncie a bombo y platillo que iota esta aliada con empresas punteras, a que esas empresas punteras esten simplemente probando el producto de iota sin tener nada seguro.

Mucha gente entro por lo primero, de hecho el hype tan tremendo de iota la pasada semana fue por eso, y esa gente se puede asustar si al final los famosos meetup se quedan en nada.



sergiomaor dijo:


> Si muchos sentimos eso ....el gurú creador del hilo ya no. hizo pastuki



Gran sabio, sin duda.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> Dentro de que soy nuevo en todo esto, yo he hecho lo siguiente, por si a alguien le ilustra para algo:
> 
> Cuando esta mañana he visto IOTA a 4,77 que está por encima del precio medio a que las compré inicialmente, vendí casi la mitad de mis IOTAs (siempre que pega un subidón irracional vendo algo). Luego he estado dudando y al final compré Litecoin, que hoy está enloquecida, a 258; le puse una orden de venta a 271 y cayó en media hora (joio cabroncete, llegó a tocar los 280), así que ahí tengo ahora los USD apostados a que IOTA baje a 4,60 para volver a entrar, con lo que si la cosa cuaja a lo largo del día, para lo noche tendré un puñadito más de IOTAs  Y si no cuaja, pues entraré de vuelta como sea a ver si hay suerte y lo más que pierdo es lo que he ganado con Litecoin.
> 
> ...



Pues a no ser que seas un crack, te podrá salir bien una y otra vez...hasta que te salga mal y te quedes cómo empezaste.

Tradear con criptos tiene una gran ventaja respecto a inversiones tradicionales, y es como te perdonan los errores.

Pero ya te darás cuenta que lo mejor, es holdear, a no ser que ya estés curtido, vas a saber lo que es el estrés.


----------



## rebollete (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero es que todo el que esté subido a Iota debe tenerlo claro, que nadie se lleve a engaño, si siempre hay que invertir el dinero que puedes perder, aquí más. Iota es un todo o nada.



Aqui estamos muchos, que apostamos a futuro, lo que ha subido no lo esperabamos tan pronto, nos hace dudar, pero los resultados son mas de lo que esperabamos tan pronto.

Yo por mi parte lo que inverti es a futuro, si hiciera caso a lo que sube y baja me va a dar un infarto, pero yo compre para hacer hold.

Depende de la perpectiva, si miramos cuando compramos a 0,40 es una pasada, pero si miramos el dia a dia, se nos quitaria las ganas de estar aqui, pero como he dicho yo por mi parte no espero resultados inmediatos, es una inversion a medio y largo plazo.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Iota es un Bitcoin en 2009, no hay wallet, el administrator no se habido aún, etc... Quien no lo entienda...mal.

Iota hay que verlo como un proyecto a varios años.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Reconozco que escucho una voz que me dice que venda....que saliera el gurú me hizo daño y el analytics ledger que nos restriega workforfood mas...



sal de mi mente!!!! :XX:

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 13:47 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Iota es un Bitcoin en 2009, no hay wallet, el administrator no se habido aún, etc... Quien no lo entienda...mal.
> 
> Iota hay que verlo como un proyecto a varios años.



Yo tengo claro que voy a estar dentro, pero si que es verdad que a corto busco beneficio. Jamás me imaginé sacarle tanto jugo en tan poco tiempo, y es algo que quiero aprovechar. si la cosa se pone bajista para volver a 3, 2, 1 o 0s prefiero salirme. 

Entiendo que quien lleve una cartera bien diversificada de criptos, el hecho de que un 20% del capital fluctue por iota no preocupa demasiado, pero para mi que soy nuevo, y mi capital total hace x3 o x4, cuesta dejarlo escapar aun a riesgo de comerte un subidón.


----------



## sabueXo (12 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> Dentro de que soy nuevo en todo esto, yo he hecho lo siguiente, por si a alguien le ilustra para algo:
> 
> Cuando esta mañana he visto IOTA a 4,77 que está por encima del precio medio a que las compré inicialmente, vendí casi la mitad de mis IOTAs (siempre que pega un subidón irracional vendo algo). Luego he estado dudando y al final compré Litecoin, que hoy está enloquecida, a 258; le puse una orden de venta a 271 y cayó en media hora (joio cabroncete, llegó a tocar los 280), así que ahí tengo ahora los USD apostados a que IOTA baje a 4,60 para volver a entrar, con lo que si la cosa cuaja a lo largo del día, para lo noche tendré un puñadito más de IOTAs  Y si no cuaja, pues entraré de vuelta como sea a ver si hay suerte y lo más que pierdo es lo que he ganado con Litecoin.
> 
> ...



¿Que son cada una de lo marcado en negrita?


----------



## aprendinversor (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues a no ser que seas un crack, te podrá salir bien una y otra vez...hasta que te salga mal y te quedes cómo empezaste.
> 
> Tradear con criptos tiene una gran ventaja respecto a inversiones tradicionales, y es como te perdonan los errores.
> 
> Pero ya te darás cuenta que lo mejor, es holdear, a no ser que ya estés curtido, vas a saber lo que es el estrés.



Pues curtido para nada, y en efecto, es un estrés de la madre que lo parió; de hecho mientras miraba y remiraba las cotizaciones estaba pensando que no puedo hacer esto a diario o acabo de infarto. Desde luego que es más sosegado holdear, pero quién se queda tranquilo con esta volatilidad ...


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> Pues curtido para nada, y en efecto, es un estrés de la madre que lo parió; de hecho mientras miraba y remiraba las cotizaciones estaba pensando que no puedo hacer esto a diario o acabo de infarto. Desde luego que es más sosegado holdear, pero quién se queda tranquilo con esta volatilidad ...



La tranquilidad te la dará la diferencia entre tu precio de compra y la cotización actual.

Ten paciencia y usa el 90% de tu tiempo para leer sobre las ICOs, noticias, etc... Y el resto para meter la posición. Y sigue haciendo tu vida normal.


----------



## aprendinversor (12 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Que son cada una de lo marcado en negrita?



En la limit tu pones el precio y cuando "case" con el precio a que se esté negociando, tu orden se ejecuta. 

En la market se ejecuta la orden de inmediato, al precio a que se esté negociando en ese momento.

La market tiene la ventaja de la ejecución inmediata, si quieres comprar o vender de inmediato, pero entras al precio que caiga en ese momento, aparte de pagar el doble de comisión. Bien es cierto que según la estrategia que sigas y con la volatilidad que tiene esto, la comisión puede ser casi irrelevante.

En la limit si bien tú pones el precio que quieres, puede que luego se ejecute a saber cuando y no te digo si el mercado se aleja del precio que le has puesto; al final la tienes que cancelar y volver a meter a un precio más cercano al de mercado.

Tanto éstas como las stop y alguna más tienen una descripción de qué son pulsando la "i" que aparece al lado de cada una cuando pinchas para seleccionar el tipo de orden.


----------



## tigrecito (12 Dic 2017)

Camina o Revienta

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aprendinversor (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La tranquilidad te la dará la diferencia entre tu precio de compra y la cotización actual.
> 
> Ten paciencia y usa el 90% de tu tiempo para leer sobre las ICOs, noticias, etc... Y el resto para meter la posición. Y sigue haciendo tu vida normal.



Gracias por el consejo. Intentaré hacerte caso, aunque la tentación es grande y la carne es débil que decían antiguamente  sobre todo cuando mi primera y tímida compra de IOTAs duplicó precio en menos de una semana :8: cosa que cuentas por ahí a gente no metida en esto y te miran con caras muy raras.

La verdad es que tengo una montaña de enlaces y material para leer al respecto y en efecto creo que es bueno saber más antes de enredar más. En cualquier caso y al margen de que meta algo en otras criptos, lo que he metido en IOTA me lo voy a jugar a largo plazo salvo causa de fuerza mayor; extrapolando a IOTA el precio de bitcoin con respecto al número de bitcoins posibles, entiendo que IOTA puede llegar a los $100, y no tengo tampoco prisa.


----------



## sabueXo (12 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> En la limit tu pones el precio y cuando "case" con el precio a que se esté negociando, tu orden se ejecuta.
> 
> En la market se ejecuta la orden de inmediato, al precio a que se esté negociando en ese momento.
> 
> ...



Me ha quedado muy claro, muchas gracias por tomarte la molestia :Aplauso:


----------



## tigrecito (12 Dic 2017)

A los que decís q jdnec nuestro pastor se largo haciendo caja, recuerdo que deja un 20% de su inversión, que no debe ser moco de pavo, y en sus sagradas escrituras está predicho que ira mas allá de los 100...
Jdnec yo te invoco en este tiempo de zozobra, en verdes praderas me siento a hodlear..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mack008 (12 Dic 2017)

que ha cambiado objetivamente respecto la semana pasada eufórica? ya noy acuerdo con MS, fujitsu, etc...
solo ha cambiado vuestra percepción.
Yo tengo claro que con los acuerdos y futuras noticias hara como mínimo un x2.
Yo pongo una orden limite por el doble del precio de compra para vender la mitat y recuperar la inversión inicial.
El resto lo dejo y de aqui un tiempo veremos.

Por mi experiencia mejor no tocar mucho, y tener la estrategia clara.


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Yo veo bien salir si no tenéis ningún problema en verlo en unos meses a 10 o 12 euros... Si podéis asumir hoy eso, que en ese caso no os importaría porque ya hicistéis el x3 o x10 de turno salid...
> 
> Ahora, lo que sería ser muy gilipollas es quejarse en unos meses de haber vendido porque ha subido, entonces sí merecéis lo que os pase :-D....
> 
> Si sois capaces de ver a un iota de 15 euros tras haber vendido a 5 y andar tan tranquilos entonces sí, vended. Pero nada de dar la murga después... "ej que yo tenía 10.000 miotas y ahora cuejtan máj"... "No ej justo"...



Exactamente. Por el foro hay una persona que vendió 10000 ethereum a 2 dólares y no anda llorando. Si por casualidad sube a 100 o baja a 0 espero que no llore nadie, todo puede pasar, pero yo apuesto por subidas.


----------



## McMax (12 Dic 2017)

Algunos compramos dent a 0.000005 pensando en el yate y hace un rato bajo a 2...ahora en 3


----------



## trifasik (12 Dic 2017)

Bitfinex lleva caído unos minutos, tanto desde la web como desde la App. (API)
En su twitter dicen que es un DDoS....


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Dic 2017)

a tomar por saco BitFinex, vaya par de semanas que llevamos...


----------



## josema82 (12 Dic 2017)

Mucho rabioso con BitFinex hay.... no paran de tirarlo.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Dic 2017)

trifasik dijo:


> Bitfinex lleva caído unos minutos, tanto desde la web como desde la App. (API)
> En su twitter dicen que es un DDoS....



Y CoinBase tambien dando guerra a ratos.
A ver como vuelven...

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 16:04 ----------

ya ha vuelto via app.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

Pasaos a binance, yo creo que actualmente es el mejor exchange


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Dic 2017)

Al entrar de nuevo a BitFinex han implementado un captcha previo al login y por la razon que sea no me ha dejado comprar iotas al cambio con el dolar durante unos 10 minutos, me reenviaba al par iota/btc para completar la transacción ¿?. A los 10 minutos ha vuelto a ir.
Estan tocando muchas teclas, cuidadin con las operaciones.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Al entrar de nuevo a BitFinex han implementado un captcha previo al login y por la razon que sea no me ha dejado comprar iotas al cambio con el dolar durante unos 10 minutos, me reenviaba al par iota/btc para completar la transacción ¿?. A los 10 minutos ha vuelto a ir.
> Estan tocando muchas teclas, cuidadin con las operaciones.



estaban bajo ataque ddos. Se les ha venido abajo, cosa que parece mentira con la de pasta que mueven ::.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Aquí en directo el meetup con Bosh y Microsoft (mañana)

IOTA Data Marketplace Presentation 12/12/17 Chicago - YouTube


----------



## Gusman (12 Dic 2017)

a mi bitfinex desde hace un rato no me deja entrar con mi usuario y contraseña.... menudo caos.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

Vaya ostia... hoy no es el día de IOTA, está claro. Después del prometedor inicio de día, se ha quedado en nada. Otra vez será.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Vaya ostia... hoy no es el día de IOTA, está claro. Después del prometedor inicio de día, se ha quedado en nada. Otra vez será.



Pero si ha subido un 10% hoy, no puede hacer un x100 semanal!


----------



## EDV (12 Dic 2017)

Creo que se os está yendo la olla con las subidas o bajadas de IOTA. No sé si caerá o no pero hace un mes estaba a menos de 0.8$ y ahora no baja de 4$.

Igual es que lo veo así porque entré hace bastante, pero desde que entré a cuando realmente ha subido para mí han pasado meses. Hasta entonces no se movía.

Porque pensé que era para largo y lo sigo pensando. No podéis pretender que suba al día un 10 o 20%, eso es una locura.


----------



## josema82 (12 Dic 2017)

A 4.50 USD 2 millones de IOTAS en el libro para comprar.... es un "de aqui no baja por mis cojones"...

La acaban de quitar xDDD


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí en directo el meetup con Bosh y Microsoft (mañana)
> 
> IOTA Data Marketplace Presentation 12/12/17 Chicago - YouTube




Ese es un evento, pero creo que el de Microsoft es en Paris, no recuerdo si jueves o miércoles.


----------



## Blackest (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Pasaos a binance, yo creo que actualmente es el mejor exchange



por que? 10 caracteres


----------



## trancos123 (12 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> A 4.50 USD 2 millones de IOTAS en el libro para comprar.... es un "de aqui no baja por mis cojones"...
> 
> La acaban de quitar xDDD



Donde se ve eso?


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero si ha subido un 10% hoy, no puede hacer un x100 semanal!



si, perdón. Es que voy viendo como se come los soportes, y una vez lo rompe como cae a plomo. 

Ando un poco frustrado ya que soy bastante novato en criptos y llevo unas cuantas decisiones no tomadas por miedo las cuales eran las correctas.

La última, tenía euros en kraken que quería pasar a bitfinex. El domingo por la mañana pillé litecoin a 130 dólares... Los pasé a bitfinex y... lo deshice a dólares :XX:. Me olía que iba a subir, ya que compré en soporte, pero jamás me hubiera imaginado algo así. 

Tengo ganas de poder deshacer la posición en iota para poder diversificar más. Tenerlo a una sola moneda es un cara o cruz. Y tengo fiat parada que no sé aun que hacer con él.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> por que? 10 caracteres



Comisiones bajas, bastantes criptomonedas y nunca se cuelga, al menos desde que he entrado en las criptos.


----------



## josema82 (12 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Donde se ve eso?



En bitfinex, abajo en las velas de venta y compra en tiempo real, si le das a "full Book" ves todas las ordenes de compra por debajo y venta por encima del precio actual.


----------



## sabueXo (12 Dic 2017)

Quiero hacer transferencia SEPA antes de mañana por lo de la conferencia y en coinbase es alta la comisión.

Estoy en Bitstamp pero no me verifican la cuenta.

¿Donde puedo hacerla sin comisiones o pocas comisiones y que no tarden en validar la cuenta?


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> si, perdón. Es que voy viendo como se come los soportes, y una vez lo rompe como cae a plomo.
> 
> Ando un poco frustrado ya que soy bastante novato en criptos y llevo unas cuantas decisiones no tomadas por miedo las cuales eran las correctas.
> 
> ...



Imagina cuando vas conduciendo en una vía de 5 carriles, estás en un atasco de cojones. Parado y con estrés porque llegas tarde.

El carril de la izquierda avanza un poco...vale por el retrovisor viene un hueco....vale ahora zas cambias de carril...y se para. Mierda.

Ahora se pone a avanzar el carril en el que estabas. Jodeeeeeer. Pasan dos minutos que se hacen eternos....vale veo hueco... Volantazo y zas cambias de carril ... Avanzas un poquito mierda! Otra vez parados.

Ahora avanza el carril de la derecha mecaguen su puta madre! Pasan 3 minutos...vale veo hueco volantazo y zas! De puta madre! Mierda otra vez parados no puede seeeer!

Apenas has avanzado nada! Mientras el puto coche rojo que tenía delante en el primer carril ya ni lo veo hijo de puta!

.
.
.

No sé si se me entiende lo que quiero decir.


----------



## arras2 (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Imagina cuando vas conduciendo en una vía de 5 carriles, estás en un atasco de cojones. Parado y con estrés porque llegas tarde.
> 
> El carril de la izquierda avanza un poco...vale por el retrovisor viene un hueco....vale ahora zas cambias de carril...y se para. Mierda.
> 
> ...



Si,




. 

Lo de litecoin lo hice simplemente para pasar el dinero a bitfinex hasta tomar una decisión fundamentada (bien o mal, pero fundamentada). No fue por intentar ganar más. 

Meditando (antes de que subiera litecoin al cyberespacio) pensé en que el lo mejor era diversificar el capital entre las 5 top y guardarme un 15-20% para experimentos con gaseosa. El lunes ya me encontré con todo subido a las nubes y al final no he hecho nada, ahí está el fiat perdiendo valor a cada segundo que pasa .

Agradezco tu paciencia.


----------



## RutgerBlume (12 Dic 2017)

Creeis que esto puede tirar la cotizacion a la baja, o es algo que ya estaba asumido?

IOTA admits it has no formal partnership with Microsoft


----------



## McMax (12 Dic 2017)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Creeis que esto puede tirar la cotizacion a la baja, o es algo que ya estaba asumido?
> 
> IOTA admits it has no formal partnership with Microsoft



Fuente más fiable?


----------



## Blackest (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Comisiones bajas, bastantes criptomonedas y nunca se cuelga, al menos desde que he entrado en las criptos.



estiy buscando exchange
que comisiones tiene? porque aunque estoy registrado y no tengo fondos cuando escribo una orden me aparece como que no me cobra comisiones supongo que si le das a comprar es cuando te las pone
hay alguna manera de poner las velas japonesas para ver el grafico?
es factible el arbitraje entre mercados eth btc bnb y usdt?


----------



## sabueXo (12 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Comisiones bajas, bastantes criptomonedas y nunca se cuelga, al menos desde que he entrado en las criptos.



¿Se puede hacer transferencia SEPA a binance?


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Que feo lo de microsoft no tienen nada con ellos más que tontear con azzure. Y el tangle sin ir
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



¿Y lo del datamarket que es? 

De todos modos pronto vamos a salir de dudas, esta semana hay un evento con ellos, veremos si es humo o algo más serio.


----------



## Drewcastle (12 Dic 2017)

Blackest dijo:


> estiy buscando exchange
> que comisiones tiene? porque aunque estoy registrado y no tengo fondos cuando escribo una orden me aparece como que no me cobra comisiones supongo que si le das a comprar es cuando te las pone
> hay alguna manera de poner las velas japonesas para ver el grafico?
> es factible el arbitraje entre mercados eth btc bnb y usdt?



Aqui tienes las comisiones Fee Structure on Binance

No te puedo contestas a la otra pregunta, ni idea


sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Se puede hacer transferencia SEPA a binance?



Me parece que no, yo lo hice desde coinbase, aunque no creo que sea la mejor opcion, al menos me senti bastante engañado con las comisiones (por parte de coinbase)


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Que feo lo de microsoft no tienen nada con ellos más que tontear con azzure. Y el tangle sin ir
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Azure Blockchain as a Service Update #5 | Blog | Microsoft Azure

Esto no es tonteo, es desarrollo conjunto.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 19:08 ----------

Ah y IOTA se está desarrolando quantum proof blockchain con miras por ejemplo a esto Welcome to the Microsoft Quantum Development Kit Preview | Microsoft Docs

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Dic 2017)

No sé vosotros pero mi sensación de hoy es que el mundo de las criptos hasta el más tonto hace relojes...
Y mientras tanto, nosotros haciendo correas de relojes


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

Hay que tener paciencia, que esto está empezando. Estos chavales son unos putos cracks, nada que ver con esas ICOs de mierda que salen como churros. La idea de los Flash Channels es cojonuda, transacciones instantáneas offline del Tangle que luego se validan en él. Se van a hacer con la mayoría del mercado.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Ya si seguramente algo habrá pero si te están fudeando el barbas podría soltar alguna perla del Q o lo que sea ya que el tangle ahora no funciona que nos de “algo “ a los hodlers
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Esto ya lo ha comentado Jdnec_wow en el hilo, ellos tienen estudiado cuando deben dar las noticias para subir la cotización. 

El anuncio del datamarket solo lo hicieron público cuando IOTA estuvo disponible en el exchange coreano. 

Yo confío en el vikingo, hasta ahora no me ha fallado, yo creo que es mejor que te relajes y dejes pasar la semana, mirar tanto las cotizaciones diarias es algo muy estresante y puede llevarte a cometer errores.
Si piensas que eres holder aguanta como un campeón el fud y la volatilidad, hay recompensa al final del camino.


----------



## workforfood (12 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Hay que tener paciencia, que esto está empezando. Estos chavales son unos putos cracks, nada que ver con esas ICOs de mierda que salen como churros. La idea de los Flash Channels es cojonuda, transacciones instantáneas offline del Tangle que luego se validan en él. Se van a hacer con la mayoría del mercado.



Eso ya lo ha implementado bitcoin y todas las demas de blockchain o estan ello.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Eso ya lo ha implementado bitcoin y todas las demas de blockchain o estan ello.



Pero Bitcoin lleva 6 o 7 años funcionando


----------



## workforfood (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero Bitcoin lleva 6 o 7 años funcionando



Lightning network LN se van a implantar en todas las blockchain es una capa mas todavia no se usa porque es algo que deben de implementar los comercios o plataformas de pagos, se hace porque se ha tirado la toalla con la blockchain en tiempos de tps y escalabilidad, y ademas que van usar sidecoins. 

Ahora si IOTA que supuestamente es infinitamente escalable e implanta una LN es que funciona igual de mal que el blockchain, el tangle teoricamente tendria que funcionar sin LN.
Vamos que IOTA se creo para sustituir a la blockchain y va a hacer lo mismo.



---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 20:59 ----------

Vamos que si las LN funcionan la escalabilidad y las tps del blockain pasaran a la historia, y seran inmediatas y sin casi comisiones. Ahora donde queda IOTA ante esto pues sin con bitcpin se puede pagar un cafe o un billete de autobus, pues ya le puede echar imaginacion el barbas.


----------



## Abner (12 Dic 2017)

O sea, que lo de Microsoft es mentira, solo para ver si colaba y se creaba hype. El tangle tampoco funciona y van a implementar las lightning networks pero las llaman flash channels, que queda muy guay. El principal exchsnge es sospechoso de imprimir tethers aumentando la masa monetaria DIN contrapartida de dólares reales. En serio queréis meter la pasta en este mundo? A nadie le huele fatal? De verdad queréis colaborar en hacer ricos a estafadores?

Lo dejo. Me desuscribo del hilo. Allá cada cual

Enviado desde mi U65GT mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Lightning network LN se van a implantar en todas las blockchain es una capa mas todavia no se usa porque es algo que deben de implementar los comercios o plataformas de pagos, se hace porque se ha tirado la toalla con la blockchain en tiempos de tps y escalabilidad, y ademas que van usar sidecoins.
> 
> Ahora si IOTA que supuestamente es infinitamente escalable e implanta una LN es que funciona igual de mal que el blockchain, el tangle teoricamente tendria que funcionar sin LN.
> Vamos que IOTA se creo para sustituir a la blockchain y va a hacer lo mismo.
> ...



Sí las tps son bajas el sistema colapsará porque se creará un cuello de botella. Blockchain no tiene futuro como usabilidad.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 21:07 ----------




Abner dijo:


> O sea, que lo de Microsoft es mentira, solo para ver si colaba y se creaba hype. El tangle tampoco funciona y van a implementar las lightning networks pero las llaman flash channels, que queda muy guay. El principal exchsnge es sospechoso de imprimir tethers aumentando la masa monetaria DIN contrapartida de dólares reales. En serio queréis meter la pasta en este mundo? A nadie le huele fatal? De verdad queréis colaborar en hacer ricos a estafadores?
> 
> Lo dejo. Me desuscribo del hilo. Allá cada cual
> 
> Enviado desde mi U65GT mediante Tapatalk



Me parece que careces de compresión lectora. Vende ya !!!

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (12 Dic 2017)

Este mundo es un cachondeo a ver para que pones un flash channel a algo que es infinitamente escalable e inmediato. Bitcoin lo ha hecho porque no puede pasar de 7tps. Con las LN todo eso ha pasado a la historia, tanto escalabilidad como tps y comisiones.

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 21:17 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pero eso ya no es tecnología blockchain, eso es un pasarela externa, el bitcoin en sí sigue en la minera y sus tiempos ridículos. La seguridad implica esos tiempos ridículos y esas comisiones... Y sin ellos estamos hablando de otra cosa.
> 
> A lo que me refiero es a que eso será como mucho un "entorno amigable" para el usuario, pero los bitcoins siguen con la lentitud de siempre. Lo que no acabo de entender es como los bitcoñeros, que tanto insistían en la seguridad de la red y no sé cuantas pamplinas, y ahora como no ven salida cogen la primera mierda que aparece y ya... :rolleye: ...




Lo van hacer todas ethereum tambien, lo llama raiden network.


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

Las transacciones basadas en blockchain y minería nunca serán gratuitas, diga quién lo diga. Sí se realizan transacciones a chorro offline pero el sistema no es escalable no dará abasto a cerrar los bloques en el libro mayor, la bola se hará más grande y colapsará el sistema. Sin embargo con el Tangle a medida que se hagan más y más transacciones estas llevan a validar otras y se crea un sistema cada vez más capaz que absorbe las transacciones offline del flash. La idea es cojonuda, es un win win en toda regla.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (12 Dic 2017)

Lo de IOTA me supongo que se suben al carro de las LN porque no pasan de 1 tps por segundo y un 20 % de confirmacion.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

Por cierto...todo esto de enviar dinero a los Exchanges extranjeros...¿ haceis el modelo 720 de declaración en el extranjero ? ¿ pasais de todo ?...:


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por cierto...todo esto de enviar dinero a los Exchanges extranjeros...¿ haceis el modelo 720 de declaración en el extranjero ? ¿ pasais de todo ?...:



No lo hace ni Dios


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No lo hace ni Dios



ya.......8:


----------



## McMax (12 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por cierto...todo esto de enviar dinero a los Exchanges extranjeros...¿ haceis el modelo 720 de declaración en el extranjero ? ¿ pasais de todo ?...:



Depende de la cantidad, no? +De 50K €


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Depende de la cantidad, no? +De 50K €



Por eso lo pregunto...


----------



## knoche (12 Dic 2017)

Que carajos pasa con bitfinex, llevo 3 días esperando a que salgan unos iotas que tengo allí, me aburrí y cancele la orden para intentar sacarlos con alguna otra moneda y el status es "pending cancellation" desde hace horas.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por eso lo pregunto...



Si pero apuesto que el 90% de gente con criptos no lo sabe, y la risa va a ser cuando transfiera más de 50k


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si pero apuesto que el 90% de gente con criptos no lo sabe, y la risa va a ser cuando transfiera más de 50k



Yo llevo un Excel con todos los apuntes y transferencias realizadas hasta la fecha...el 31/12 acaba el año fiscal...además guardo todos los comprobantes de las transferencias....:


----------



## Periplo (12 Dic 2017)

Tarda la vida en enviar los iotas...yo cancele y hay los tengo...bailando.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo llevo un Excel con todos los apuntes y transferencias realizadas hasta la fecha...el 31/12 acaba el año fiscal...además guardo todos los comprobantes de las transferencias....:



Podrías abrir un hilo sobre el 720 y las cripto y verás que risa cuando la gente vea las multas


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Podrías abrir un hilo sobre el 720 y las cripto y verás que risa cuando la gente vea las multas



No, no es mi intención...Yo solo lo preguntaba por tener más información y cubrirme...8:


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

El modelo 720 es sobre bienes en el extranjero, no transferencias.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> El modelo 720 es sobre bienes en el extranjero, no transferencias.



Claro, y que pasa con las transferencias que tú mismo te haces desde el extranjero? 

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 22:02 ----------

Son 50k en bienes, 50k en efectivo y 50k en derechos de cobro


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> El modelo 720 es sobre bienes en el extranjero, no transferencias.



claro que no...pero ese dinero que envias permanece, cuando llega a destino, en un Exchange extranjero...cuidado púes...:


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Claro, y que pasa con las transferencias que tú mismo te haces desde el extranjero?
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 22:02 ----------
> 
> Son 50k en bienes, 50k en efectivo y 50k en derechos de cobro



Vale, vale, ahora sí ¡¡¡


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Ejemplo de cómo se las gasta Hacienda con el tema del 720:

HACIENDA SIGUE

En una Inspección cerrada el pasado mes de mayo, a una persona que había declarado voluntariamente, pero fuera de plazo, que tenía 2 cuentas en extranjero con unos 162.000 Euros (unos 155.000 en una y otros 7.000 en otra), Hacienda descubre que en realidad tenía otras tres cuentas que no había declarado (dos cuentas con 0 Euros y otra con 3 Euros) e impone una sanción “formal” de 76.000 Euros (2 cuentas declaradas fuera de plazo x 5 datos x 100 €/datos = 1.000 €, más 5 CUENTAS NO DECLARADAS X 5 DATOS X 5.000€/DATOS = 75.000 €).

-En una Inspección cerrada este mes de julio, a una persona que tenía 440.000 Euros en el extranjero, sin declarar, repartidos en más de 20 cuentas, y en más de 100 valores, Hacienda le impone una sanción “formal” de 3.235.000 Euros por los ejercicios 2012 y 2013, a razón de 5 datos por cada cuenta x 5.000 €, y de 2 datos por valor x 5.000 €. Además, a pesar de que el dinero procedía de años más que prescritos, Hacienda le imputa esos 440.000 € como ganancia patrimonial no justificada en IRPF y le exige unos 286.000 € de IRPF (incluidos intereses) y una sanción del 150% por importe de 354.000 €. En total, por no haber declarado 440.000 € con el Modelo 720 (dinero ya prescrito a la entrada en vigor de esa obligación), exige la Inspección unos 3.900.000 €, casi ¡NUEVE VECES MÁS!


----------



## easyridergs (12 Dic 2017)

Pero todo esto es cuando es dinero FIAT, mientras es cryto nada, no? O eso entiendo yo.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pero todo esto es cuando es dinero FIAT, mientras es cryto nada, no? O eso entiendo yo.



Derechos de cobro. Tú tienes que notificar lo que tienes en cripto si es más de 50k, es sólo una notificación, para cuando lo transfieras, ellos tener conocimiento.

La historia, es que cada vez que se incrementa en 20k tienes que notificar otra vez. Osea que hay que ir cada 10 días a Hacienda


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Claro, y que pasa con las transferencias que tú mismo te haces desde el extranjero?
> 
> ---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 22:02 ----------
> 
> Son 50k en bienes, 50k en efectivo y 50k en derechos de cobro



Yo tengo entendido que en tema crypto simplemente pagas a hacienda al convertir a fiat, eso del 720 no lo tengo claro.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo tengo entendido que en tema crypto simplemente pagas a hacienda al convertir a fiat, eso del 720 no lo tengo claro.



Es que son cosas diferentes.

Una cosa es cuánto tienes que tributar cuando traes Fiat a tu cuenta de España.

Otra cosa, es que tú a Hacienda tienes que tenerla informada de lo que tienes en el extranjero, siempre que seas residente fiscal en España, y sean los niveles come rasos antes.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Es que son cosas diferentes.
> 
> Una cosa es cuánto tienes que tributar cuando traes Fiat a tu cuenta de España.
> 
> Otra cosa, es que tú a Hacienda tienes que tenerla informada de lo que tienes en el extranjero, siempre que seas residente fiscal en España, y sean los niveles come rasos antes.



Yo creo que lias mucho la madeja, orbeo, con este tema, y no lo entiendo, parece que estes troleando con la ayuda de algun otro gilipollas.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Yo creo que lias mucho la madeja, orbeo, con este tema, y no lo entiendo, parece que estes troleando con la ayuda de algun otro gilipollas.



¿Qué bienes se deben declarar?

Cuentas corrientes, de ahorro, imposiciones a plazo, cuentas de crédito y cualquier otra cuenta o depósito, abiertas en entidades bancarias no residentes.

Valores*(representativos de la participación en cualquier tipo de entidad jurídica, así como representativos de la cesión a terceros de capitales propios), derechos, seguros (de vida o invalidez de los que se sea tomador) y rentas (temporales o vitalicias como consecuencia de la entrega de un capital en dinero, de derechos de contenido económico o de bienes muebles o inmuebles, de los que se sea beneficiario) depositadas, gestionadas u obtenidas en el extranjero.

En este capítulo de bienes se incluyen también los valores aportados para la gestión o administración a cualquier instrumento jurídico (incluidos*fideicomisos*y*“trusts”*o masas patrimoniales). También se deberá informar sobre*las*acciones*y*participacionesen el capital social o fondo patrimonial de Instituciones de*Inversión Colectiva (IIC)situadas en el extranjero de las que se sea titular o se tenga la consideración de titular real.


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> ¿Qué bienes se deben declarar?
> 
> Cuentas corrientes, de ahorro, imposiciones a plazo, cuentas de crédito y cualquier otra cuenta o depósito, abiertas en entidades bancarias no residentes.
> 
> ...



Te he leido en algun hilo diciendo que habia que tributar cuando pasabas de una moneda a otra, no te veo con mucha idea en este tema, a mi lo que copypastees me da igual.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Vale edito, veo que la multa del 150% la unión europea justo la ha tumbado este verano pasado

---------- Post added 12-dic-2017 at 22:43 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Te he leido en algun hilo diciendo que habia que tributar cuando pasabas de una moneda a otra, no te veo con mucha idea en este tema, a mi lo que copypastees me da igual.



A ver, ciertamente no soy experto en el tema, pero es que son cosas diferentes lo que tienes que tributar, y el modelo 720.

De todas formas cada uno es responsable de gestionar sus inversiones,a mi caso que no me haga nadie, esto es un foro para compartir ideas y opiniones, y ya que había salido el tema pues, eso.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Dic 2017)

No se si es actual pero lo pongo para ver si nos clarifica algo:

http://www.bolsamania.com/declaracion-impuestos-renta/como-tributan-los-bitcoins-en-la-renta/

Del 720 no dice nada, eso si, dice que las ganancias del trading de una crypto a otra hay que declararlas, a mi eso me parece de locos, ¿como se puede calcular tantos movimientos? Si hay quien está todo el día Trade ando con varias plataformas...


----------



## davitin (12 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que lo mejor es ponerse en manos de una asesoria, si es mucha pasta la que tienes.


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No se si es actual pero lo pongo para ver si nos clarifica algo:
> 
> http://www.bolsamania.com/declaracion-impuestos-renta/como-tributan-los-bitcoins-en-la-renta/
> 
> Del 720 no dice nada, eso si, dice que las ganancias del trading de una crypto a otra hay que declararlas, a mi eso me parece de locos, ¿como se puede calcular tantos movimientos? Si hay quien está todo el día Trade ando con varias plataformas...




Aqui está lo referente al 720 y los diferentes supuestos
http://www.agenciatributaria.es/AEAT.internet/Inicio/Ayuda/Modelos__Procedimientos_y_Servicios/Ayuda_Modelo_720/Informacion_general/Preguntas_frecuentes__actualizadas_a_marzo_de_2014_/Preguntas_frecuentes__Modelo_720/Preguntas_frecuentes__Modelo_720.shtml


----------



## yanpakal (12 Dic 2017)

Agradeceria que creeis otro hilo para lo de 720 y hacienda, considero que aqui es off topic


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

yanpakal dijo:


> Agradeceria que creeis otro hilo para lo de 720 y hacienda, considero que aqui es off topic



Tienes razón


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

A ver el que me tenga que decir algo que me lo diga, me cago en Dios...solo informo de que si pasas de 50 k en depósitos, valores, acciones ó inmobiliario en el extranjero (los Exchanges que Yo sepa, están fuera de España) hay que declararlo en el 720...solo si lo tienes en el Exchange...si lo tienes en una Wallet, no...que cada uno haga lo que le salga del coño/polla...:

PD: Y por mi, doy zanjado el tema...


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver el que me tenga que decir algo que me lo diga, me cago en Dios...solo informo de que si pasas de 50 k en depósitos, valores, acciones ó inmobiliario en el extranjero (los Exchanges que Yo sepa, están fuera de España) hay que declararlo en el 720...solo si lo tienes en el Exchange...si lo tienes en una Wallet, no...que cada uno haga lo que le salga del coño/polla...:
> 
> PD: Y por mi, doy zanjado el tema...



Acabo de abrir hilo afuera


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Dic 2017)

Es que estoy hasta la puta polla...¿ que pasa que esto es un coto privado o que ?...


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Es que estoy hasta la puta polla...¿ que pasa que esto es un coto privado o que ?...



Lo he abierto en el subforo de inversiones. Hay un hilo de Bitcoin, otro de alts, otro de ICOs y este. La fiscalidad es de interés general.


----------



## silverwindow (12 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver el que me tenga que decir algo que me lo diga, me cago en Dios...solo informo de que si pasas de 50 k en depósitos, valores, acciones ó inmobiliario en el extranjero (los Exchanges que Yo sepa, están fuera de España) hay que declararlo en el 720...solo si lo tienes en el Exchange...si lo tienes en una Wallet, no...que cada uno haga lo que le salga del coño/polla...:
> 
> PD: Y por mi, doy zanjado el tema...



y como coño sabran que tienes en tu wallet y donde esta fisicamente,por no hablar de los wallets online


----------



## orbeo (12 Dic 2017)

Volviendo a Iota, a la 1:30 empieza el meetup de NY, a ver si sueltan algo...


----------



## itaka (13 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Centremos el tema . Siguen vigente todas las figuras alcistas y se pasea por el alambre de la tendencia lo que ayer fue resistencia ahora es soporte . La tienen controladita los robots imagino hasta mañana o primeras horas del 14 a más no llega la figura después va a romper alza /baja. Yo por los pump que le han metido a ltc y btc y eth estos días vería muy muy fácil que vinieran aquí a por su x2 los ballenatos de nuevo
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



todas las monedas están subiendo un 20%, se me hace poco probable que IOTA se pegue la torta ahora. Han hecho la campaña para que Diciembre sea su mes, con presentaciones y anunciando noticias gordas. Debe de hacer un x2 o x3. Seria la ostia que se pegara la torta ahora.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Sube a 4.70 y baja a 4.40...de momento lo que veo es que esta siguiendo la "marea" del mercado, nada mas...si hubiese un bajon en bitcoin seguramente bajaria bastante...necesitamos la "buena nueva" como si no hubiese un mañana.


----------



## Tir (13 Dic 2017)

Menuda mierda de meetup. 
Ninguna novedad, solo una startup de camiones autónomos usando IOTA. Esperaba alguna novedad en cualquier campo excepto en este. Quizás soy muy cerrado de miras, la ieda esta bien pero competir contra Tesla, toda la industria automovilística, Apple.... en conducción autónoma..... que le llevaun un buen cacho adelantado.....Si fuese uno de los grandes el que lo presentase seria la ostia, siendo una startup lo veo difícil, para cuando IOTA este listo y sea funcional los demás le llevaran una ventaja acojonante o hace algo muy bien hecho y lo absorben o poco futuro le veo.

Por ahora todo vendido, ya veremos como va mañana.

Ojalá me equivoque y vuelvo a entrar


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Esta renqueteante total, las graficas no molan nada.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Bueno, he aguantado sin vender...parece que se esta recuperando todo, no solo iota.

De momento estable en torno a los 4.20-4.25...lo dicho, hasta enero no suelto el hueso, si me jodo me jodo.


----------



## R2volador (13 Dic 2017)

He leído por Forobits que va a entrar IOTA en Bittrex ...

Verdadero o falso ??

Si fuera verdadero sería la ostia, no ??


----------



## silverwindow (13 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> He leído por Forobits que va a entrar IOTA en Bittrex ...
> 
> Verdadero o falso ??
> 
> Si fuera verdadero sería la ostia, no ??




Esta en pocos exchanges y tiene mucho volumen.
Es un caramelo


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Dic 2017)

Las gráficas son rarunas, sí... y demuestran que los ánimos de la gente están por los suelos porque se necesita un evento potente que refuerce la credibilidad de este proyecto, y eso no termina de llegar. 
Yo salí con todo ayer a 4.95 y he visto hueco para entrar a 4.20 esta madrugada y no me lo he pensado xq sigo pensando que esto promete a poco que aprieten las tuercas correctamente, pero más vale que lo de mañana con M$ sea algo a más alto nivel si no la gente se va a preocupar bastante.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> He leído por Forobits que va a entrar IOTA en Bittrex ...
> 
> Verdadero o falso ??
> 
> Si fuera verdadero sería la ostia, no ??



Rulaba una imagen de alguien que había pillado algo de código y parece que Iota está en pruebas ahí, ahora si finalmente va a salir o no, yo al menos no he visto ninguna noticia.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Dic 2017)

Por lo que he leído el sistema no es nada fácil de implantar en los exchange y a lo mejor no quieren salir con iotas hasta que el tema esté afinado. No hay más que ver como funcionan las transacciones y sus wallets en general (Yo llevo 2 semanas moviendo 1 Mi de prueba y no tengo cojones de que se confirme). Iota sólo necesita poner fina su red, pero para eso tienen q buscar alguna fórmula de incentivar a la gente a poner nodos estables, aunque sea para arrancar en condiciones. Seguro que les sobran bastantes iotas para permitirse ese "lujo".


----------



## arras2 (13 Dic 2017)

Yo no me he salido por que me fui a dormir sin stop. 

Todas las grandes han subido tras la corrección del bitcoin. Bitcoin, Litecoin, dash, eth, ripple, etc... ¿Le tocará hoy o mañana a IOTA?

Me parece que la cotización se ha precipitado sobre el punto de desarrollo en el que se encuentra el proyecto debido al humo.


----------



## Sonny (13 Dic 2017)

No es significativo que tras subidas tan verticales haya una corrección importante o un periodo de estancamiento.


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

Bueno, que no haya caido por debajo de 4 ya es algo.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

Tiene pinta que se va a tirar en modo lateral-aburrido hasta finales de mes que saquen la beta del wallet UCL.


----------



## sabueXo (13 Dic 2017)

Yo quiero volver a entrar, a ver si se pone en un 4 o así, aunque me da que se estancará sobre 4,5.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien sabe que es lo que va a hacerse mañana en París con Microsoft exactamente?. Intento entender qué es lo que van a hacer pero no encuentro nada claro salvo mucho vapourware.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 12:52 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Tiene pinta que se va a tirar en modo lateral-aburrido hasta finales de mes que saquen la beta del wallet UCL.



En mi opinión ahora mismo hay ventana por la que meterse...


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe que es lo que va a hacerse mañana en París con Microsoft exactamente?. Intento entender qué es lo que van a hacer pero no encuentro nada claro salvo mucho vapourware.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 12:52 ----------
> 
> ...




Con Microsoft no van a hacer nada en particular ahora mismo, no se si lo he leído en Twitter o en Reddit a Dominck aclarando que varios Meetups se van a hacer en las oficinas de Microsoft, que Iota es cliente de Azure, nada más, y que en dichos Meetups (que creo es para presentar el market de datos) pues hay gente de Microsoft que pillan ideas y comentan cosas sobre el mundillo.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Dic 2017)

Gracias por la aclaración Orbeo. 
A tenor del casi inexistente volumen de hoy se nota que estamos todos a la espera de algo sólido (o no) para darle al botoncito correcto.
Muchos se han pirado a jugar con ETH. Está que se sale...


----------



## sabueXo (13 Dic 2017)

¿Que opináis de meter unos € en aquellas monedas que están muy bajas (menos de 0,1$ por ejemplo) y dejarlos en hodl por si suena la flauta en alguna?

Es poca inversión y en un futuro, o no sale nada o pega pelotazo. Ya ha pasado con Ethereum y Bitcoin.


----------



## yanpakal (13 Dic 2017)

Del grupo de linkedin, que por cierto, va creciendo casi a 100 personas al dia desde que yo entré

IOTA, Tangle and much more... | IOTA San Francisco Meetup (San Francisco, CA) | Meetup


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Que opináis de meter unos € en aquellas monedas que están muy bajas (menos de 0,1$ por ejemplo) y dejarlos en hodl por si suena la flauta en alguna?
> 
> Es poca inversión y en un futuro, o no sale nada o pega pelotazo. Ya ha pasado con Ethereum y Bitcoin.



Mirate el hilo de ICOS, igual te interesa. No lo veo mala opción.


----------



## arras2 (13 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Que opináis de meter unos € en aquellas monedas que están muy bajas (menos de 0,1$ por ejemplo) y dejarlos en hodl por si suena la flauta en alguna?
> 
> Es poca inversión y en un futuro, o no sale nada o pega pelotazo. Ya ha pasado con Ethereum y Bitcoin.



apostar 100€ a las 100 mejores

Me da que los que hemos llegado aquí hace poco, ha sido tarde para hacer eso (o no, quien sabe). Yo pillé el festival de iota a medio camino y el festival de esta semana no lo he pillado por gilipollas manteniendo en dólares de cartón.


----------



## sabueXo (13 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Mirate el hilo de ICOS, igual te interesa. No lo veo mala opción.



Por lo que veo, entiendo que se habla de nuevas monedas que acaban de salir con bajo precio y recorrido interesante para adquirirlas o de proyectos que todavía no han salido por si se quiere invertir.

Si, sería lo que busco. Gracias!



arras2 dijo:


> apostar 100€ a las 100 mejores
> 
> Me da que los que hemos llegado aquí hace poco, ha sido tarde para hacer eso (o no, quien sabe). Yo pillé el festival de iota a medio camino y el festival de esta semana no lo he pillado por gilipollas manteniendo en dólares de cartón.



Lo del link es justo lo que comentaba. Igual es tarde, pero sepuede probar con bajas inversiones.



El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que tienes es que meter no en "monedas muy bajas", sino en monedas que tienen una baja capitalización... 100, 150 millones y que te parezcan proyectos interesantes... El precio del token, por muy barato que sea, si capitaliza miles de millones puede que ya no pueda subir mucho más...



Entendido. Gracias!


----------



## calamatron (13 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que faltaba, ahora el calvo se pone a recomendar otra cripto... :-D... Ahora no sé si pasarme a Raiblocks, porque IOTA tiene unas enormes ganas de explotar pero hacen falta unas noticias que en estos momentos no tienen.
> 
> 
> En cuanto me cambie seguro que aparecen fotos de Bill Gates y Amancio Ortega abrazando a Sonstebo ::



Sin animo de trollerar,sin acuerdo con microsoft y viendo q nos han engañado esto va a bajar como la espuma no,lo siguiente.
Muy bonoparecia y la culpa es nuestra x querer dar el pelotazo y creeenos todo sin dar palo al agua.


----------



## Luztu (13 Dic 2017)

Buenas,

Hay algún problema en cambiar IOTA por USD cuando quiero esperar a que baje para comprar más? en vez de hacerlo por ETH, que ha pegado un subidón espectacular.

No se si al ser FIAT hay algún problema. Vamos lo que quiero usar es el USD como si fuera USDT...


----------



## yanpakal (13 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo hay en binance en torno a 0.247mBTC dos ordenes de compra una de 150k y otra de 85k iotas. Salvo que las quiten, creo que de ahi no va a bajar en un rato


----------



## josema82 (13 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Sin animo de trollerar,sin acuerdo con microsoft y viendo q nos han engañado esto va a bajar como la espuma no,lo siguiente.
> Muy bonoparecia y la culpa es nuestra x querer dar el pelotazo y creeenos todo sin dar palo al agua.



Hay que esperar la confirmacion de Partnership con Grabat Energy :XX::XX:


----------



## Luztu (13 Dic 2017)

Sabéis que ha pasado con ETH? alguna noticia importante? está que se sale


----------



## Piotr (13 Dic 2017)

Otro que se sale de IOTA.

En volumen de Vaporware IOTA está en el n1 (seguida de bitcoin que vale 17k siendo tecnología claramente obsoleta). 

Subió demasiado pensando en las expectativas y por ello creo que no vaya a subir en mucho tiempo, a menos de que haya alguna noticia.

Como ya han comentado por aquí, cuando saquen un wallet decente y funcione a la par que LTC, volveremos. Me da igual que valga 30$.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 16:53 ----------




Luztu dijo:


> Sabéis que ha pasado con ETH? alguna noticia importante? está que se sale



ETH : To the moon.


----------



## Periplo (13 Dic 2017)

Bien,cuando estén a 30 venderé las mías.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luztu (13 Dic 2017)

Piotr dijo:


> Otro que se sale de IOTA.
> 
> En volumen de Vaporware IOTA está en el n1 (seguida de bitcoin que vale 17k siendo tecnología claramente obsoleta).
> 
> ...





Y donde te llevas tus IOTAS? yo he vendido hace un rato a 4,40 y las tengo en USD y no se donde pasarlas jaja, no se porque no me gusta tenerlo en bitfinex en USD...


----------



## easyridergs (13 Dic 2017)

Menuda cantidad de trolls, lo de los partners no es mentira, todas las empresas que han dicho están colaborando con ellos y todo está orientado a la tokenización entre máquinas.
Lo mejor que podeis hacer los troles es piraros del hilo e ir a comprar ICOs de mierda.


----------



## Piotr (13 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Y donde te llevas tus IOTAS? yo he vendido hace un rato a 4,40 y las tengo en USD y no se donde pasarlas jaja, no se porque no me gusta tenerlo en bitfinex en USD...



En mi caso las metí en ETH. Estoy convencido de que este año rompe los 1000. Tambien LTC creo que es buena opción, pero como ha sufrido un pump (en parte artificial) pues puede que corrija algo.

Esto como "valor seguro". Luego tengo otras inversiones de alto riesgo top secret.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 17:32 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Menuda cantidad de trolls, lo de los partners no es mentira, todas las empresas que han dicho están colaborando con ellos y todo está orientado a la tokenización entre máquinas.
> Lo mejor que podeis hacer los troles es piraros del hilo e ir a comprar ICOs de mierda.



Como Microsoft?

IOTA clarifies it has no formal partnership with Microsoft [UPDATED]

Sinceramente, no sé quien es más troll. El usuario que viene a aportar su punto de vista o los communities que postean toneladas de humo y como alguien diga algo malo de su querida iota le acusan de troll.


----------



## Luztu (13 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Menuda cantidad de trolls, lo de los partners no es mentira, todas las empresas que han dicho están colaborando con ellos y todo está orientado a la tokenización entre máquinas.
> Lo mejor que podeis hacer los troles es piraros del hilo e ir a comprar ICOs de mierda.



Aquí venimos a ganar pasta, no a venerar a una u otra cripto. Si algunos pensamos que es momento de cambiar pues estamos en nuestro derecho y no por eso somos unos trolls. Yo de hecho creo que volveré a comprar IOTA, pero ahora mismo prefiero salirme, lo veo endeble.

Salud


----------



## easyridergs (13 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Aquí venimos a ganar pasta, no a venerar a una u otra cripto. Si algunos pensamos que es momento de cambiar pues estamos en nuestro derecho y no por eso somos unos trolls. Yo de hecho creo que volveré a comprar IOTA, pero ahora mismo prefiero salirme, lo veo endeble.
> 
> Salud



Yo ni venero ni digo mentiras como otros.


----------



## arras2 (13 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien sabe a que hora es lo de París en las oficinas de Microsoft?

La imagen que dieron ayer no es la de una compañía que posee miles de millones de dólares en tokens. Tampoco entiendo que no pongan nodos pagados de su bolsillo, que son 4 duros.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Dic 2017)

Piotr dijo:


> En mi caso las metí en ETH. Estoy convencido de que este año rompe los 1000. Tambien LTC creo que es buena opción, pero como ha sufrido un pump (en parte artificial) pues puede que corrija algo.
> 
> Esto como "valor seguro". Luego tengo otras inversiones de alto riesgo top secret.
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, el mismo que dos semanas antes dijo:
Microsoft and IOTA launch first cryptocurrency market for the Internet of Things

Antes de ladrar informate un poco. Sería bueno verificar la información y revisarse los meetup. En este último precisamente hacían una demostración con un sensor de Bosch, hay fotos en reddit.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe a que hora es lo de París en las oficinas de Microsoft?
> 
> La imagen que dieron ayer no es la de una compañía que posee miles de millones de dólares en tokens. Tampoco entiendo que no pongan nodos pagados de su bolsillo, que son 4 duros.



Los full nodes van a ser pronto muy fáciles de implementar desde la nueva billetera:

CarrIOTA Nelson in a nutshell


----------



## arras2 (13 Dic 2017)

Alguien puede explicar por qué en bitinex está a 4,10$ y en binance está a 3,6$?


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

Pues a plomo va

Pero me da que esta corrección va a ser pillar carrerilla para subidón de fin de semana.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (13 Dic 2017)

Yo me he salido esta mañana, queria diversificar un poco mas asi qeu he dejado poco mas de 150 Iota en cartera por tener algo testimonial y fin del asunto, ire cargando de nuevo si veo que vuelve a rondar los 3$-3,5$, si no es asi creo que buscare otras opciones porque no me gusta mucho como anda la cosa estos dias.........


----------



## davitin (13 Dic 2017)

No os asusteis, ya esta otra vez casi a 4 dolares...si os fijais han bajado todas las altcoins, no solo iota...ha bajado bitcoin...son los bots sacando pasta y bitcoin arrastrando a las demas...ahora se recupera y se recuperan todas, no vendais, seguid haciendo hold o el precio se ira a la mierda, hay que esperar a "Q".


----------



## McMax (13 Dic 2017)

Vended y huid insensatos!!!
Que quiero pillar más Iotas a buen precio


----------



## opilano (13 Dic 2017)

Que si, que no,... que no, que si,....


----------



## aprendinversor (13 Dic 2017)

Wow.... Me siento ya un inversor casi de verdad  No he sucumbido al pánico y vendido todas mis IOTAs como loco a pesar del bajón.

Parece que se va recuperando. Pena no haber vendido ayer y entrar hoy.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Vended y huid insensatos!!!
> Que quiero pillar más Iotas a buen precio



No serán las mías!

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 20:43 ----------

Iota está funcionando a remolque de lo que hace Bitcoin que le debería entrar pasta a chorros de aquí al lunes


----------



## Cayo Marcio (13 Dic 2017)

Yo las mías las conservo pase lo que pase, las compre a 1.4 y ahí se quedan de momento, pensad que los que vendían bitcoin a 4 dolares hace unos años también pensarían que hacían buen negocio. Yo considero casi seguro que IOTA será el futuro, pero como dice Davitin, merece la pena esperar a la noticia ''Q''.


----------



## McMax (13 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> El viejo loco calvo da señal de compra en raiblocks. Le hacemos una miajica de caso ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Donde hay?


----------



## trancos123 (13 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> El viejo loco calvo da señal de compra en raiblocks. Le hacemos una miajica de caso ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Ha multiplicado por 12 en unos 10 días. 
No le toca una corrección?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Dic 2017)

No ha sido fácil aguantar el tipo, pero pensad en este proyecto como en un puro acto de fe que seguro será recompensado. Creo que la mayoría de los que estamos aquí hemos visto que este proyecto es realmente innovador, y aunque el ejército de fanboys de las otras cryptos 1.0 no le pondrán las cosas fáciles a iota, al final será un referente en todo el mundo.

Comparto un video para levantar el ánimo a quien no lo haya visto:

¿Se dirige IOTA a 7.50 USD? - Analisis Tecnico. - YouTube


----------



## trancos123 (13 Dic 2017)

Mercatox anuncia que tiene los nodos saturados de raiblocks.
Pero que pasa con esa coin??


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

Pero qué es eso de los railblocks?


----------



## aprendinversor (13 Dic 2017)

¿Qué son raiblocks?


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Pasa que la ha citado el calvo y la hay en pocos exchangues todavía... ESo pasa ... Y ésta tiene una capitalizacióin de 250 millones.



Pero para eso hay un hilo de alts, donde las chinchetas


----------



## trancos123 (13 Dic 2017)

aprendinversor dijo:


> ¿Qué son raiblocks?



La (casi) competencia de IOTA, pero ya funcionando.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> La (casi) competencia de IOTA, pero ya funcionando.



De su web:

IOTA's vision is machine-to-machine communication, commerce, data storage and to become the premier protocol of IoT devices. RaiBlocks’ focus is on reliable, quick peer-to-peer payments and rapid exchange transfers for arbitrage.

---------- Post added 13-dic-2017 at 22:31 ----------

Ojo que su propia competencia ve a Iota como futuro estándar del IoT...hold!


----------



## yanpakal (13 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> El viejo loco calvo da señal de compra en raiblocks. Le hacemos una miajica de caso ?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



yo estoy en ello, muy poquito, pero quiero pillar algo



Solido dijo:


> ¿Donde estáis comprando raiblocks?



he mirado en coinmarketcap los mercados, BitGrail esta caido asi que he ido al segundo en volumen que es Mercatox.

PD: Mercatox tiene problemas de capacidad, comentan en el chat que aumento el trafico x5. Me ha llegado el ingreso de LTC, pero no va el tema de tradear.


----------



## ilusion (13 Dic 2017)

Nada que no me aclaro con bitfinex. Ahora cuando intento crear la dirección para enviar Bitcoin desde coinbase base me dice lo siguiente:


Cannot withdraw 0.04 BTC from your deposit wallet. The available balance is only 0 BTC. If you have limit orders, open positions, unused or active margin funding, this will decrease your available balance. To increase it, you can cancel limit orders or reduce/close your positions.

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (13 Dic 2017)

Railblocks usa blockchain pero de una manera inteligente ya que cada cuenta tiene el suyo, luego lo combina con un DAG en las transacciones,
creando transacciones instantaneas,
el limite es de unas 7000 transacciones por segundo, según el limite actual del hardware, eso dicen, pero podría subir más,
de todas formas tener en cuenta que VISA procesa 2-4000 transacciones por segundo,
y tiene capacidad para llegar a 56 000 TPS segun wikipedia.

raiblocks tiene comisión cero también, y es super instantaneo, hablamos de 2-5 segundos
en confirmarse,
no hay mineria, la prueba de trabajo se puede almacenar precacheada de forma que la transacción es aún más rápida si quieres.

actualmente raiblocks solo hace una cosa, mover sus tokens, nada más, pero lo hace de puta madre a comsión cero.

la wallet de raiblocks? una puta basura,
los exchangers q lo integran? otra puta basura

IOTA, al contrario que raiblocks, permite mover datos por su red, lo cual garantiza su uso intrinseco aunque el valor de iota caiga a 0.1$

raiblocks es puramente especulativo, como bitcoin, pero la mineria es una mierda, 
casi nadie mina, no es un buen metodo de distirbución,
los tokens de raiblocks por lo visto se distribuyeron mediante un sistema de captcha por lo q podias obtenerlos de forma totalmente gratuita, no hubo ICO,

el desarrollador de raiblocks leo que ha dejado su trabajo para dedicarse a tiempo completo con raiblocks.

insistimos en que su valor es puramente especulativo, pero lo que hace lo hace bien,
y eso me gusta, 

iota por el contrario, donde tengo mi mayor inversión, bueno mi única inversión,
aún está en desarrollo, las transacciones no se confirman rapidas, a veces hay q hacer reatach y toda la mierda,
que no puedas reusar una dirección también es algo molesto que tendrán q solventar con modulos IXI que soporte alias,
a iota le queda un caminito por recorrer aún,
si pensais que 4$ es caro, espera 4 años a ver que os parecia 4$

pienso q raiblocks por su capacidad de transferencia, si distribución, sus 0 comisiones, su alto limite de trasnferencias por segundo, etc, puede subir algo de precio, igual llegar sobre los 10 o 20$ en 1-2 años, lo cual no está nada mal, para meter 1000 euros o lo q puedas.
ya veremos.


----------



## orbeo (13 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Nada que no me aclaro con bitfinex. Ahora cuando intento crear la dirección para enviar Bitcoin desde coinbase base me dice lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> Cannot withdraw 0.04 BTC from your deposit wallet. The available balance is only 0 BTC. If you have limit orders, open positions, unused or active margin funding, this will decrease your available balance. To increase it, you can cancel limit orders or reduce/close your positions.
> ...



Pero ese mensaje te saldrá en Coinbase, que problema con Bitfinex?


----------



## spala (13 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Nada que no me aclaro con bitfinex. Ahora cuando intento crear la dirección para enviar Bitcoin desde coinbase base me dice lo siguiente:
> 
> 
> Cannot withdraw 0.04 BTC from your deposit wallet. The available balance is only 0 BTC. If you have limit orders, open positions, unused or active margin funding, this will decrease your available balance. To increase it, you can cancel limit orders or reduce/close your positions.
> ...



withdraw es sacar dinero, no meter
si quieres meter dale en deposit !


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

Joder, yo tengo un problema más. Tengo los iotas en binance y el retiro está suspendido. La putada es que el precio de iota es mucho más bajo que en bitfinex... Que cosa más rara... Se deberían igualar pero no es así, hay una diferencia abismal.


----------



## blubleo (14 Dic 2017)

Ayer entré yo a 4.03 con la intención de holdear, así que ahora paciencia y suerte... to the moon!

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrecito (14 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe a que hora es la reunion en la oficinas de Microsoft en Paris?


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Joder a ver si da un subidon de una vez, tener la pasta ahi inmovilizada mientras otras criptos suben o estan a punto de caramelo y no poder entrarles es un sin vivir, esto es una puta droga.

Si finalmente hay subidon, me bajo en los 8-10 dolares y reinvierto el pastrollon, no me quedo a esperar los 30 dolares.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 09:39 ----------




tigrecito dijo:


> Alguien sabe a que hora es la reunion en la oficinas de Microsoft en Paris?



Lo que tenemos que saber es cuando coño sueltan lo de "Q".


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2017)

Pues yo no sé a que hora es el meetup, pero parece que tito Bill va a estar por alli 

https://twitter.com/BillGates/status/940721702165626880

Tito Bill ha hablado siempre bien de las cryptos, ojalá haya algo importante hoy.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 09:59 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues yo no sé a que hora es el meetup, pero parece que tito Bill va a estar por alli
> 
> https://twitter.com/BillGates/status/940721702165626880
> 
> ...



Edito, a las 18 de la tarde empieza :

https://www.meetup.com/es-ES/Meetup-IOTA/events/245693531/?eventId=245693531


----------



## josema82 (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Joder a ver si da un subidon de una vez, tener la pasta ahi inmovilizada mientras otras criptos suben o estan a punto de caramelo y no poder entrarles es un sin vivir, esto es una puta droga.
> 
> Si finalmente hay subidon, me bajo en los 8-10 dolares y reinvierto el pastrollon, no me quedo a esperar los 30 dolares.
> 
> ...



La Q ya han dicho que hasta 2018 nada, no la esperes en diciembre. La wallet saldra antes de fin de año, la version beta publica...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (14 Dic 2017)

Gracias por la info Parlakistan:

Aquí os pego la traducción:



> Hora del meet up:
> jueves, 14 de diciembre de 2017
> 18:00 hasta el 21:00
> 
> ...



Billa gates está casualmente en parís para la conferencia sobre clima del pte. Macron. Dudo mucho que ni se acerque a meet de iota, pero si lo hiciera el hype sería la hostia xD


----------



## McMax (14 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Gracias por la info Parlakistan:
> 
> Aquí os pego la traducción:
> 
> ...



Cómo le de por pasarse... Sería iota to the Sun!


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

¿Alguien en binance con iotas? El retiro está suspendido y lo quier pasar a bitfinex que cotiza más alto. He leído que un par de veces al día abren el retiro de iotas en binance. Alguien sabe algo de esto? 

No puedo entender como puede haber tanta diferencia de cotización entre una y otra. Yo que estoy tentado de cerrar posición me va fatal esto. Hablamos de 0,50 centimos por iota de diferencia. Es abismal.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Cómo le de por pasarse... Sería iota to the Sun!



jajaja, ojalá, no está claro, pero da la casualidad que anda el mismo día por París. A ver si se da un paseo hasta sus oficinas y se hace unas fotillos con Dominik.:XX:


----------



## sabueXo (14 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Alguien en binance con iotas? El retiro está suspendido y lo quier pasar a bitfinex que cotiza más alto. He leído que un par de veces al día abren el retiro de iotas en binance. Alguien sabe algo de esto?
> 
> No puedo entender como puede haber tanta diferencia de cotización entre una y otra. Yo que estoy tentado de cerrar posición me va fatal esto. Hablamos de 0,50 centimos por iota de diferencia. Es abismal.



Entiendo que lo mejor ahora sería comprar en Binance y parar a Bitfinex y vender ahí. ¿Cierto?

Yo tampoco entiendo esa diferencia de precios. ¿No se supone que debería valer lo mismo en todos los sitios?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (14 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo que estoy tentado de cerrar posición me va fatal esto. Hablamos de 0,50 centimos por iota de diferencia. Es abismal.



Estos días los exchanges van como el puto culo y algo de culpa tiene el sistema iota en ello. BitFinex ha clavado un fee y un límite de un retiro al día si no he leído mal para bajar la sobrecarga que tienen, en buena parte por culpa de esto mismo. Estoy seguro que muchos exchanges están tentados en meter iota pero no tienen afinado el sistema e imagino que en ello andaran. El volumen que maneja tiene que ser muy tentador para ellos


----------



## Registrador (14 Dic 2017)

A mi todo esto de arrimarse a la primera empresa/persona famosa que pase me da repelus. Tal vez deberían centrarse en hacer que Tangle funcione, tener un wallet que funcione y unos jodidos nodes que funcionen. Vamos empezar la casa por los cimientos y tal.


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Entiendo que lo mejor ahora sería comprar en Binance y parar a Bitfinex y vender ahí. ¿Cierto?
> 
> Yo tampoco entiendo esa diferencia de precios. ¿No se supone que debería valer lo mismo en todos los sitios?



Lo normal es que hubiera poca diferencia entre casas. Pero como no se pueden sacar iotas de binance, supongo que tiene presión bajista. Es una diferencia muy grande.

He leído que abren dos veces al día durante media hora la retirada de iotas, pero yo lo vengo siguiendo, y nada, no abren. Estoy ahí pillado::.


----------



## sabueXo (14 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Lo normal es que hubiera poca diferencia entre casas. Pero como no se pueden sacar iotas de binance, supongo que tiene presión bajista. Es una diferencia muy grande.
> 
> He leído que abren dos veces al día durante media hora la retirada de iotas, pero yo lo vengo siguiendo, y nada, no abren. Estoy ahí pillado::.



Acabo de comprobar en Binance y está suspendido el sacar, si.

De todas formas, yo quería comprar más, por lo que es buena idea hacerlo en Binance por su menor precio. ¿Es así? Lo malo sería vender ahí.


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Acabo de comprobar en Binance y está suspendido el sacar, si.
> 
> De todas formas, yo quería comprar más, por lo que es buena idea hacerlo en Binance por su menor precio. ¿Es así? Lo malo sería vender ahí.



Está más barato, si vas a hacer hold, es una opción de pillarlos muy baratos. Pero el hecho de que no puedas retirar... Tendrías que vender, y estarías igual que al principio.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Pero por que suspenden la retirada en ese exvhange?


----------



## sabueXo (14 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Está más barato, si vas a hacer hold, es una opción de pillarlos muy baratos. Pero el hecho de que no puedas retirar... Tendrías que vender, y estarías igual que al principio.



Si, mi idea es hold, y al estar el valor mas alto realmente, supongo que deberían de hacer un ajuste más adelante y pasarlo al valor real (siempre y cuando IOTA no baje).

A ver si llega la transferencia sepa...


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero por que suspenden la retirada en ese exvhange?



Se supone que lo hacen por el bug de que si envías iotas más de una vez usando la misma dirección se puede perder el dinero y entonces la peña les reclama a ellos cuando es culpa del bug de iota. Por lo que leo en los foros, abren cada día un par de veces pero yo de momento no lo he visto. Estoy esperando a ver si se empareja la cotización para vender, traspasar eth a bitfinex y recomprar allí. Un pastón en comisiones pero es lo que hay.

He visto que cuando sube con fuerza, la horquilla se vuelve al contrario, sube más en binance. También me valdría, un empujón hasta 5, vender cuando paguen más en binance, traspasar a bitfinex y recomprar allí (siempre y cuando no se haya disparado).


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (14 Dic 2017)

Buenas gente, tan solo comentar que no me gusta nada como va evolucionando el tema de momento

IOTA clarifies it has no formal partnership with Microsoft [UPDATED]

La falta de transparencia y duplicidad de esta gente es acojonante, básicamente lo que mantiene el precio ahora mismo es la fe de los holdistas en Q, si llegamos a enero por encima de 4 ya será para darse con un canto en los dientes y mientras las demás alts para arriba.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Iota lleva varios días calcando movimiento a Btc, abres las dos gráficas una al lado de la otra y van al compás.

Cuando la pasta cambie hacia Btc previo a la salida en Cme, es de esperar que Iota tenga un subidón ya que el final de la bandera donde está metida Iota coincide en fecha.

Eso, o que esta tarde aparezca Bill Gates en primera fila en el Meetup y se expanda la foto por todas partes


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (14 Dic 2017)

Tenemos que tener muy claro que iota no ha llegado todavía ni a fase "Beta". Están verdes todavía en muchas cosas y a nadie le tiene que pillar de sorpresa porque esto es un proyecto a medio/largo plazo que está arrancando como quien dice, y eso que ya llevan muchos meses con él. Nosotros como inversores tenemos que valorar si este proyecto es creíble y apostar por él o en caso contrario bajarnos de la burra y apostar por otro diferente de los chorrocientos que hay. Yo personalmente tengo muy claro que iota ha venido para quedarse. Es muy probablemente el pionero de un nuevo modelo económico que está por venir y en el que muchos ya han empezado a mirarlo con asombro/recelo porque tiene mucho recorrido por delante. Como concepto es la hostia. Ahora sólo falta que empiece a funcionar en condiciones y no dudo ni por un segundo que así será en un tiempo indeterminado.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Locke&Demosthenes dijo:


> Buenas gente, tan solo comentar que no me gusta nada como va evolucionando el tema de momento
> 
> IOTA clarifies it has no formal partnership with Microsoft [UPDATED]
> 
> La falta de transparencia y duplicidad de esta gente es acojonante, básicamente lo que mantiene el precio ahora mismo es la fe de los holdistas en Q, si llegamos a enero por encima de 4 ya será para darse con un canto en los dientes y mientras las demás alts para arriba.



Si llegamos a enero y no han dado noticias de Q, lo mismo la cotizacion se va a la mierda.


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota lleva varios días calcando movimiento a Btc, abres las dos gráficas una al lado de la otra y van al compás.
> 
> Cuando la pasta cambie hacia Btc previo a la salida en Cme, es de esperar que Iota tenga un subidón ya que el final de la bandera donde está metida Iota coincide en fecha.
> 
> Eso, o que esta tarde aparezca Bill Gates en primera fila en el Meetup y se expanda la foto por todas partes



No son las únicas gráficas que van en paralelo. Hay varias de las monedas que registran sus mínimos diarios en torno a las 5:30 á 6:30 hora española. Bitcoin es mucho más barato el domingo y mucho más caro el jueves históricamente. Alguien se sienta a un ordenador a esa hora en alguna parte y decide cómo va a ir hoy.

No os comáis la cabeza, en el corto plazo es todo tan predecible como qué número saldrá el primero en el bingo. En el largo dependerá de lo que les interese a los que tienen pasta de verdad.

Estoy con 2,000 euros en un CFD. Cada día me llevo entre 70, 80 o hasta 120 pavos. Lo que a fin de mes son 2,000 largos. Me doy con un puto canto en los dientes de sacarme ese extra además haciendo una cosa que me gusta.

El que espere hacerse rico con ésto lo lleva claro. ¿Hay gente que se han hecho ricos? Por supuesto, pero no olvides que también hay gente que por dos euros de la primitiva se lleva 100 millones.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Aquí dejo una reflexión personal.


A corto plazo tenemos la salida de Btc en Cme que posiblemente lo catapulte por encima de los 20k, tirando a Iota ... por encima de 5? Sólo son elucubraciones.

Esa misma semana (la que viene) o la siguiente (última del mes) tiene que salir si o si el wallet UCL, sería una putada que no cumplan. Recordemos que sale en fase beta, pero hay infinidad de gente que está esperando su lanzamiento para comprar, o para acumular más. También sale también wallet Ios y Android. Supongo que el precio subirá.

El market de datos salió si no recuero mal para estar dos meses en pruebas (dic-enero), así que en febrero hay que ver si rula o no. Me imagino que tras el hype inicial, ójala me equivoque pero creo que más allá de la curiosidad, es un proyecto demasiado adelantado. Quizás dentro de unos años, es como la empresa que ya tiene listos los cargadores de coche que funcionan pagando con Iotas, vale de puta madre pero si ningún coche lleva wallet incorporado a día de hoy.... lo dicho, proyectos que mueren por estar demasiado adelantados a su tiempo.

Tenemos lo que se filtró de que está en pruebas en Bittrex. La captura que publicaron en Reddit podría ser fake, pero si realmente sale en Bittrex daría un espaldarazo de puta madre al precio, recordemos que Bitfinex está capado en Usa y Binance no está tan extendido. Si Iota sale en Bittrex entraría mucha pasta. A ver que pasa con esto.

El asunto de Q. Esperemos que no sea otro proyecto, adelantado a su tiempo.


Por cierto, para quien quiera leer el white paper de Iota y no pilote en Inlgés, aquí está en Español.

IOTA Doc Español by moyanoa - issuu


----------



## arras2 (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí dejo una reflexión personal.
> 
> 
> A corto plazo tenemos la salida de Btc en Cme que posiblemente lo catapulte por encima de los 20k, tirando a Iota ... por encima de 5? Sólo son elucubraciones.
> ...



Yo añadiría una cosa, lo del net framework que salía lo de testIOTA (página de microsoft). Ojalá esta tarde saquen alguna noticia de lo de microsoft y almenos estabilice la cotización, por qué está en la cuerda floja respecto al bitcoin.

Gracias por el white paper en español. A ver que tal está y si comprendo mejor cosillas que no tengo claras.


----------



## Mr. Satan (14 Dic 2017)

antonio estrada dijo:


> El que espere hacerse rico con ésto lo lleva claro. ¿Hay gente que se han hecho ricos? Por supuesto, pero no olvides que también hay gente que por dos euros de la primitiva se lleva 100 millones.



Bueno, pues yo prefiero mis 500 IOTAS a tener su equivalente en Nº de boletos de primitiva: Con la primitiva la posibilidad de ganar algo es ridícula.


----------



## yanpakal (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Pero por que suspenden la retirada en ese exvhange?



Yo nunca he visto activo el retiro de IOTAS en binance, yo creo que es por el problema de seguridad de repetir direcciones al retirar, que no lo han solucionado todavia. No creo que la red este saturada.

Cuando saquen wallet iota a ltc, ltc a bitfinex, ltc a iota, y iota a la cartera(Si os interesa conservarlas a largo plazo)


----------



## Tir (14 Dic 2017)

Sabeis algun enlace para podr ve el meetup en directo?
A ver si presentan algo interesante


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2017)

IOTA puede estar bien, pero hay que diversificar entre otras...Yo he metido pasta en las Top de las criptos...


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (14 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> IOTA puede estar bien, pero hay que diversificar entre otras...Yo he metido pasta en las Top de las criptos...



Cuales consideras las top, BTC, ETH..


----------



## yanpakal (14 Dic 2017)

El grupo de linkedin ha pasado de 2000 usuarios ayer a 700 hoy ¿hola?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2017)

Esta zona va para arriba dijo:


> Cuales consideras las top, BTC, ETH..



Las que están dentro de las 10 primeras de esta lista...

All Coins | CoinMarketCap


----------



## Esta zona va para arriba (14 Dic 2017)

yanpakal dijo:


> El grupo de linkedin ha pasado de 2000 usuarios ayer a 700 hoy ¿hola?



Con lo que está bajando, la gente tiene miedo.


----------



## McMax (14 Dic 2017)

Ya ha empezado? Metemos el cava en la nevera?


----------



## tigrecito (14 Dic 2017)

Pfff






Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## vpsn (14 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Se supone que lo hacen por el bug de que si envías iotas más de una vez usando la misma dirección se puede perder el dinero y entonces la peña les reclama a ellos cuando es culpa del bug de iota. Por lo que leo en los foros, abren cada día un par de veces pero yo de momento no lo he visto. Estoy esperando a ver si se empareja la cotización para vender, traspasar eth a bitfinex y recomprar allí. Un pastón en comisiones pero es lo que hay.
> 
> He visto que cuando sube con fuerza, la horquilla se vuelve al contrario, sube más en binance. También me valdría, un empujón hasta 5, vender cuando paguen más en binance, traspasar a bitfinex y recomprar allí (siempre y cuando no se haya disparado).



yo hice la prueba de pasar 3 iotas al wallet y todo ok. Aun no he pasado lo gordo, por lo que dices, mejor no hacerlo?

Gracias!


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Bueno pues ya "más o menos" sé lo que es Q (Qubic).

Quien tenga un rato y quiera saber la historia (y lo que viene) desde el principio de NXT > Iota, CfB, David, Jinn, Qubic, computación distribuida, procesador ternario, y la madre que los parió... he encontrado esto:

[ANN] Jinn

Jinn Labs

Jinn (JINN) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Bueno pues ya "más o menos" sé lo que es Q (Qubic).
> 
> Quien tenga un rato y quiera saber la historia (y lo que viene) desde el principio de NXT > Iota, CfB, David, Jinn, Qubic, computación distribuida, procesador ternario, y la madre que los parió... he encontrado esto:
> 
> ...



----------------_-----_--
Lo que quieres decir es que si Jinn es una estafa y IOTA estarelacionado....entonces Iota es una estafa? 

Runnnnn


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> ----------------_-----_--
> Lo que quieres decir es que si Jinn es una estafa y IOTA estarelacionado....entonces Iota es una estafa?
> 
> Runnnnn




Donde he dicho yo eso? Me refiero a lo de la estafa.


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Donde he dicho yo eso? Me refiero a lo de la estafa.



Hay mucho escepticismo sobr el famoso procesador ternario...y como es secreto. No pueden decir mucho...pensé que estabas relacionandolo con una estafa....la verdad es que promocionar que iban a poner a la venta 100.000 de ellos y que se venderian de acuerdo al precio..esta desde el 2014.. Por eso mucha gente lo relaciona con estafa.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Hay mucho escepticismo sobr el famoso procesador ternario...y como es secreto. No pueden decir mucho...pensé que estabas relacionandolo con una estafa....la verdad es que promocionar que iban a poner a la venta 100.000 de ellos y que se venderian de acuerdo al precio..esta desde el 2014.. Por eso mucha gente lo relaciona con estafa.



Pues me he leído las 80 páginas del tirón más otras cuantas webs relacionadas, capturas filtradas de slack, etc...y a ver, entiendo que alguien que metió pasta en 2014 y no había invertido nunca antes, tire la toalla, pero de fraude nada de nada, las cosas en el mundo no cripto lleva su tiempo, y desarrollar hardware más aún.

Por cierto el meetup en directo:

IOTA MICROSOFT MEETING CONFERENCE PARIS LIVE - YouTube


----------



## knoche (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues me he leído las 80 páginas del tirón más otras cuantas webs relacionadas, capturas filtradas de slack, etc...y a ver, entiendo que alguien que metió pasta en 2014 y no había invertido nunca antes, tire la toalla, pero de fraude nada de nada, las cosas en el mundo no cripto lleva su tiempo, y desarrollar hardware más aún.
> 
> Por cierto el meetup en directo:
> 
> IOTA MICROSOFT MEETING CONFERENCE PARIS LIVE - YouTube



Que vergüenza la calidad del video ::


----------



## arrapamark (14 Dic 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Que vergüenza la calidad del video ::



Pues muy buena no es no...


----------



## antonio estrada (14 Dic 2017)

Alexman dijo:


> Bueno, pues yo prefiero mis 500 IOTAS a tener su equivalente en Nº de boletos de primitiva: Con la primitiva la posibilidad de ganar algo es ridícula.



pues eso, que puedes ganar unos miles de euros poniendo 1500 o 2000, pero eso no es hacerte rico, es una alegría y ya.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (14 Dic 2017)

knoche dijo:


> Que vergüenza la calidad del video ::



Cutre, cutre,cutre..........


----------



## McMax (14 Dic 2017)

Esperemos que esto no acabe así


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Dic 2017)

Mi promedio es de 2 dólares...seguire holdeando porque parece un proyecto de futuro pero me jode que la red/YouTube/linkendin/Facebook etc.., este llena de payasos hipsters que se pasan el día jugando a confundir y engañar a la gente llenándolo todo de humo...:


----------



## silverwindow (14 Dic 2017)

joder vaya mierda de video,da pena hasta verlo.
Mas vale que saquen algo pronto y se dejen de historias.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Alguien a entendido algo? Me a parecido que van a sacar un nuevo White paper o similar?


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo a 3.60...esto pinta mal señores, al menos a corto plazo, si recupera los 4 y pico igual me salgo e invierto en otra cosa.


----------



## Luztu (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora mismo a 3.60...esto pinta mal señores, al menos a corto plazo, si recupera los 4 y pico igual me salgo e invierto en otra cosa.



Esta bajando a plomo... joder


----------



## itaka (14 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Ahora mismo a 3.60...esto pinta mal señores, al menos a corto plazo, si recupera los 4 y pico igual me salgo e invierto en otra cosa.




pues ya me dirás en que podemos cambiar las iotas, pq todo ha subido una barbaridad y las tocará corrección.


----------



## yanpakal (14 Dic 2017)

Si no saben ni enfocar la cámara, no me extraña que la peña venda.

Personalmente, le veo futuro, de blockchain a tangle es como pasar de arrays a listas enlazadas, pero lo que inverti en iota con btc ya lo he retirado, y creo que voy a vender parte de lo que meti desde €. Creo que me voy a quedar unas pocas iotas y olvidarme de ellas, pero no me gusta tener mas que este poco, porque veo el tema un poco inestable, y duermo mejor teniendo la mayoria de lo que quiero tener en criptos en btc


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Cuando pego el subidón la gente se quejaba de que perdió el tren, ahora que se pone de oferta nadie la quiere


----------



## R2volador (14 Dic 2017)

Aquí muchos Hold hablaban ...
Y esos muchos ahora se cagan...

Venga irsu ya... que hay gente que quiere comprar más!!!

Adeu


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> pues ya me dirás en que podemos cambiar las iotas, pq todo ha subido una barbaridad y las tocará corrección.



Pues yo hoy he cambiado temprano ETH a QASH... QASH está muy estable y ha salido de su suelo $0.57 hace dos días..ahora el precio está en $0.72...bastante estable, y tiene tal vez posibilidad de que vaya subiendo...de a poquitos.


----------



## workforfood (14 Dic 2017)

No saben hacer humo ni para los coreanos que han cerrado el grifo a IOTA. Sin corea ira bajando poco a poco si los devs venden se hunde en segundos. La tecnologia esta como siempre los devs tienen miles de millones de $ a ver si hacen algo.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 22:11 ----------




yanpakal dijo:


> Si no saben ni enfocar la cámara, no me extraña que la peña venda.
> 
> Personalmente, le veo futuro, de blockchain a tangle es como pasar de arrays a listas enlazadas, pero lo que inverti en iota con btc ya lo he retirado, y creo que voy a vender parte de lo que meti desde €. Creo que me voy a quedar unas pocas iotas y olvidarme de ellas, pero no me gusta tener mas que este poco, porque veo el tema un poco inestable, y duermo mejor teniendo la mayoria de lo que quiero tener en criptos en btc



El tangle no funciona y nadie aposta un duro a que funcione en un futuro.


----------



## Tir (14 Dic 2017)

Que pena de presentaciones, menos mal que salí razonablemente bien, mucho menos de lo que tocamos pero bien. No pueden tener a una comunidad apostando tan fuerte por ellos y ofrecer estas m.......
Con suerte se dan cuenta, se ponen las pilas y presentan las cosas bien y podemos volver a entrar barato.


----------



## McMax (14 Dic 2017)

Yo me quedo, hold o muerte


----------



## workforfood (14 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Tus consejos habrían hecho perder el tren del x10 de IOTA hasta 5 dolares, careces de autoridad para hablar de nada. ::



Cualquier criptomeda de las 50 primeras ha hecho eso y mas, por eso la gente al ver que cada dia sale una nueva prometiendo el oro y el moro se quiere salir. Todas son esquemas ponzi no le des muchas vueltas.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> Que pena de presentaciones, menos mal que salí razonablemente bien, mucho menos de lo que tocamos pero bien. No pueden tener a una comunidad apostando tan fuerte por ellos y ofrecer estas m.......
> Con suerte se dan cuenta, se ponen las pilas y presentan las cosas bien y podemos volver a entrar barato.



Ya han dicho varias veces que están 100x100 al desarrollo, ni marketing ni historias. Y ahora con el secretismo que se traen que todo lo llevan por slack privado, hace falta invitación para acceder, si algún forero tiene acceso que haga de espía a ver qué se cuece

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 22:27 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Todo lo que no sea un x1000 en cuatro dias es un insulto a la inteligencia y un malgasto de tiempo y dinero como inversor...:XX:
> 
> Lo que me hace gracia es que ahora se mirara la subida de ripple por ejemplo, cuando estuvo meses y meses pasmada... Se mira una vez ha sucedido ::, nadie piensa en los que estuvieron meses esperando a que eso pasase... Estar ahí era otra "perdida de tiempo".. todo lo que no sea estar en Coíns en verde con un 60% de ganancia es malgasto de tiempo..



No hay más que ver lo que se publica

Sábado, buaaa Bitcoin el nuevo paradigma!!
Martes, buaaa litecoin! El nuevo Bitcoin! El Bitcoin killer!
Jueves, buaaa Ripple el nuevo paradigma!


----------



## easyridergs (14 Dic 2017)

Yo hold a muerte, sin duda en una de las 3 monedas con más futuro.


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Este hilo sin ir más lejos estuvo con iotas a 33 y 37 céntimos... Nadie aparecía por aquí :-D... En cambio cuando empezaron a pasar cosas raras, empresas y q entonces ya aparecieron los "auténticos holders" en plena subida :-D...
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 22:32 ----------
> 
> ...



Llego a 33 céntimos, pero venía un huevo de tiempo bajando desde los 0,90 

Debo ser un bicho raro pero no pienso vender hasta mínimo el 2020 o x ahí


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cuando pego el subidón la gente se quejaba de que perdió el tren, ahora que se pone de oferta nadie la quiere



Es curiosa la psicología de los mercados, de la euforia al pánico y aquí no ha cambiado apenas nada. Yo por mi parte creo en el proyecto y seguiré haciendo lo mismo que hice cuando bajaba de 1 dolar q 0.35, holdear y si puedo comprar más.

---------- Post added 14-dic-2017 at 22:40 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Llego a 33 céntimos, pero venía un huevo de tiempo bajando desde los 0,90
> 
> Debo ser un bicho raro pero no pienso vender hasta mínimo el 2020 o x ahí



Igual que yo, vaya "holders" tenemos por aquí.


----------



## haruki murakami (14 Dic 2017)

IOTA to the hell...que lástima...mientras tanto Ripple, NEO, Cardano, DASH creciendo..alla se van los especuladores...


----------



## orbeo (14 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Irse ahora mismo no tiene mucho sentido porque ahora es precisamente el momento de comprar... No Ripples, no Dash, no litecoin, que ya están pumpeadas y tienen que corregir... Y además está el hecho de que ahora mismo en capitalización IOTA está barata frente a estas nuevas subidas... No antes, cuando hizo la subida hasta los 5 y se quedó sola...
> 
> El peor momento para comprar es cuando está en plena subida, porque actuamos por impulsos. Hay que comprar precisamente cuando está de capa caída, cuando no la quiere ni el portero.



Exacto.

Pero hasta que no las has cagado 20 veces y aprendes a no funcionar por impulsos, ale a vender barato y comprar caro.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (14 Dic 2017)

Llamadme loco, pero llevo toda la tarde/noche viendo el espectáculo y estoy más tranquilo que nunca. Los que han estado clavando las velas rojas durante estas horas no se han enterado que esto todavía está en pañales y que es una apuesta a largo que necesita sus timings y que el mismo equipo de desarrolladores admite que aun les falta mucho rodaje para afinarlo. Todos los conceptos son buenos. Sólo falta apretar tuercas y esperar el ingenio de estos muchachos.


----------



## davitin (14 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Irse ahora mismo no tiene mucho sentido porque ahora es precisamente el momento de comprar... No Ripples, no Dash, no litecoin, que ya están pumpeadas y tienen que corregir... Y además está el hecho de que ahora mismo en capitalización IOTA está barata frente a estas nuevas subidas... No antes, cuando hizo la subida hasta los 5 y se quedó sola...
> 
> El peor momento para comprar es cuando está en plena subida, porque actuamos por impulsos. Hay que comprar precisamente cuando está de capa caída, cuando no la quiere ni el portero.



Si y no.

Ahora mismo es negocio comprar casi a cualquier precio, el mercado esta alcista total y da lo mismo que compres a 3 que a 4, a la larga valdra 10:: y esto es aplicable a todas las monedas del top.


----------



## sabueXo (14 Dic 2017)

Llevo en esto 2 días atraído como todos por la llamada al dinero "seguro y fácil" que se ha prpagado estos días. Puede que esté equivocado, pero mi opinión de lo que pasa es lo siguiente.

Creo que toda esta burbuja ha sido por gente como yo, y que al ver que no es tan seguro y fácil, han salido corriendo a otras monedas o han sacado a € directamente con pérdidas. Las conferencias han sido un bluf y al ver que bajaba algo, tonto el último.

Ahora veo que todas las otras monedas están burbujeadas. Veo el historial de esas monedas y eran planas hasta hace 1 mes que ha llegado toda la gente. Esas monedas tienen que bajar tal como han subido.

No creo que sea buen momento para comprar nada.

Por otro lado, no me veo vigilando minuto a minuto como evoluciona cada moneda para entrar y salir con algo de ganancia, es mucho estrés para mi y no es seguro que salga como esperabas.

Voy a esperar a que IOTA baje todo lo que tenga que bajar y entrar, comentáis que es un buen proyecto de futuro y me lo creo. Hold.

También invertiré poca cantidad en monedas que valgan menos de 0,5$ y no hayan sido burbujeadas estos días, pero esto será dentro de un tiempo ya que veo que todo está revuelto. Hold en ellas también.

Todo esto es lo que a mi me parece y desde experiencia nula en este mundo. Un análisis muy básico y que seguramente no sea correcto.

Agradecería alguna opinión de hasta que punto creéis que podría bajar ahora IOTA para entrar.


----------



## tigrecito (14 Dic 2017)

HODL For Life..







Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (15 Dic 2017)

Bueno, parece que se esta recuperando, ha debido entrar mucha gente al calor del precio bajo.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (15 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Las conferencias han sido un bluf y al ver que bajaba algo, tonto el último.



Desde luego de marketing no tienen ni puta idea, pero lo que importa de verdad es que trabajen a fondo en la infraestructura para que los que se fueron se arrepientan toda su vida de haberlo hecho cuando esto estaba tan barato.



sabueXo dijo:


> Agradecería alguna opinión de hasta que punto creéis que podría bajar ahora IOTA para entrar.



Dificil las certezas en este mundillo, casi te diría que le hicieras caso al calvo de youtube que sabe más que todos nosotros juntos. Si te has empapado este hilo sabrás de quien hablo ::


----------



## orbeo (15 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Llevo en esto 2 días atraído como todos por la llamada al dinero "seguro y fácil" que se ha prpagado estos días. Puede que esté equivocado, pero mi opinión de lo que pasa es lo siguiente.
> 
> Creo que toda esta burbuja ha sido por gente como yo, y que al ver que no es tan seguro y fácil, han salido corriendo a otras monedas o han sacado a € directamente con pérdidas. Las conferencias han sido un bluf y al ver que bajaba algo, tonto el último.
> 
> ...



Tu segundo párrafo, weak hands o "gacelillas"


----------



## sabueXo (15 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Desde luego de marketing no tienen ni puta idea, pero lo que importa de verdad es que trabajen a fondo en la infraestructura para que los que se fueron se arrepientan toda su vida de haberlo hecho cuando esto estaba tan barato.
> 
> 
> 
> Dificil las certezas en este mundillo, casi te diría que le hicieras caso al calvo de youtube que sabe más que todos nosotros juntos. Si te has empapado este hilo sabrás de quien hablo ::



Lo había leído, pero no había entrado, lo estoy viendo ahora. Predice el futuro :8:

Pues nada a escucharle y a hacerle caso.


----------



## Tir (15 Dic 2017)

Otra vez dentro aprovechando la bajada, veremos como nos va.
Aguantar minimo hasta que lo añadan en el einstein exchange canadiense. Podrán comprar con USD y a ver si los canadienses y americanos se animan teniendolo mas fácil. En principio lo añaden antes de fin de año.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 02:24 ----------

Para el que le interese:
Here's the link to join the IOTA Slack: Slack this link will be valid for up to 1000 users and will then need to be reset. If the link expires, please notify a mod.
Si no conseguis entrar, avisad el bot pone links cada cierto tiempo


----------



## easyridergs (15 Dic 2017)

Yo lo que veo es que después de tanta mierda que están echando sobre ella está aguantando el tipo muy bien. Y es de las pocas cryptos de las que le veo un uso futuro real, de hecho se va a comer al 99% del resto de cryptos.


----------



## R2volador (15 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Llego a 33 céntimos, pero venía un huevo de tiempo bajando desde los 0,90
> 
> Debo ser un bicho raro pero no pienso vender hasta mínimo el 2020 o x ahí



Cuenta conmigo , otro bicho raro ... ya somos 2 "bichos raros" ::::

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 08:47 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Irse ahora mismo no tiene mucho sentido porque ahora es precisamente el momento de comprar... No Ripples, no Dash, no litecoin, que ya están pumpeadas y tienen que corregir... Y además está el hecho de que ahora mismo en capitalización IOTA está barata frente a estas nuevas subidas... No antes, cuando hizo la subida hasta los 5 y se quedó sola...
> 
> El peor momento para comprar es cuando está en plena subida, porque actuamos por impulsos. Hay que comprar precisamente cuando está de capa caída, cuando no la quiere ni el portero.



y no sólo lo dices tú ... también un tal Warren ;

“El mejor momento para comprar un negocio es cuando el resto de la gente lo está vendiendo, y no cuando lo están comprando.”

“La incertidumbre es en realidad la amiga del inversor a largo plazo.”

“Las grandes fortunas no se hacen con una cartera de 50 acciones y/o "Cryptos.”

“Es demasiado difícil tomar centenares de buenas decisiones a lo largo de toda una vida. Prefiero posicionar mi cartera de manera que sólo tenga que tomar unas cuantas de esas decisiones inteligentes.”


NO VOY A SEGUIR .... buscáis en el Señor google y os las releéis otra vez... 
si puede ser cada día


----------



## pepeluilli (15 Dic 2017)

hodlers de poca fe, que ya remonta


----------



## josema82 (15 Dic 2017)

Nadie lo ha posteado:

How Fear Is Being Used to Manipulate Cryptocurrency Markets | Psychology Today



Spoiler



How Fear Is Being Used to Manipulate Cryptocurrency Markets
Misinformation campaigns designed to confuse investors are causing chaos.

Posted Dec 14, 2017

With the Bitcoin revolution in full force, the cryptocurrency market is also booming. Actually, ‘booming’ might be an understatement—exploding like a supernova is more like it. The crypto-economy is comprised of over a thousand different digital currencies, many of which are essentially offered as a way to buy what amounts to shares in a company that uses blockchain technology. Every day dozens of coins see price gains at rates that are extremely rare in the traditional stock market. Each month there are at least two or three that really surge in value and capture the attention of the online crypto-community at large. When these surges happen, word spreads quickly across the global infosphere, through social media platforms like Reddit, Twitter, and Facebook, creating a tidal wave of people rushing in to buy out of fear of missing out—or ‘FOMO’ in slang. Consequently, many of those investors become evangelists for their chosen coin, since one’s financial success then becomes dependent on that coin’s continued growth.

With such a system, news of major company developments, partnerships, or events, or simply rumors of such news, can create self-amplifying crypto-crazes that swing coin prices in ways that make both blockchain companies and investors a lot of money. When the news is big enough to capture the attention of mainstream media reporters, freshly-published articles become shilling tools for online investors who are eager to spread the word, and in their minds, the wealth. These people, or at least most of them, aren’t trying to be dishonest with their promotions; they have been seduced by the potential of the coin and the promises of its creators. But it’s not only investors spreading the FOMO. Crypto bloggers, YouTubers, and financial advisors who want to take credit for predicting the next hit coin also end up inadvertently contributing to the hysteria. As a result, prices quickly go through the roof, whether or not the coin has the fundamentals or the real-world use cases to live up to the hype.

But when this sort of thing happens in the crypto world, don’t expect it to last long. No matter how sound the coin or the company or the news about it, after a FOMO-driven surge the price will always come down. It’s become a predictable cycle to crypto traders and enthusiasts. As hype grows, and FOMO rapidly spreads, it is eventually met by a wave of fear, uncertainty, and doubt, or ‘FUD’ in crypto-speak. Buzz will inevitably fizzle out due to an advisory campaign that starts out as skepticism, evolves into criticism, and if that doesn’t serve to calm the price down, misinformation and personal attacks that defame the character of a coin or company often enter the game. Let us call this fear-fueled pattern the “FOMO-FUD cycle.” Fear drives the price up in one form and down in another.

It’s collective psychology in action, and the rise and fall of a given coin-hysteria can be traced visually in the charts displayed on market analysis websites and exchanges that plot crypto prices against time.

The FOMO-FUD cycle isn’t just something that happens entirely on its own. While part of it is organic, there’s no denying that some cryptocurrency influencers and investors orchestrate or at least fan the flames of strategic FOMO and FUD initiatives that have been intentionally designed to manipulate cryptocurrency prices. It’s pretty simple to understand why this happens. The FOMO-spreading crowd wants to make more money and the FUD-spreaders are generally those who missed the boat and are hoping their social engineering cyber-tactics can temporarily bring the coin’s price down enough to allow them to buy in at a discount. Of course, not every FUDster is trying to make a quick buck at the expense of other investors, some are voices of reason genuinely trying to advise caution to naïve investors. And some are simply trolls indulging in schadenfreude, who derive pleasure from contributing to the financial misfortune of others.

During this cycle, spreaders of FOMO and FUD are engaged in psychological and information warfare as they compete for the attention of the curious investor, who is intrinsically vulnerable owing to being always on the lookout for insightful opinions that could inform better investment decisions. It’s a bit ironic that in the crypto-world, taking the time to hear the opinions of others can actually hurt more than it helps.

The crypto-flavor of the week starting off the month of December was a currency called IOTA, which, despite all it has going for it, still fell victim to the FOMO-FUD cycle. IOTA’s price climbed from just over a dollar to well over five in less than a week’s time. This surge was attributed to newly-published articles from major news outlets like Forbes, Reuters, and CNBC, which announced that the IOTA Foundation, a non-profit organization based in Berlin, had teamed up with corporate giants like Microsoft, Fujitsu, Bosch, and Samsung.

IOTA stands out in a sea of cryptocurrencies because it uses a distributed ledger technology that is a variant of the blockchain, known as “Tangle,” which supposedly solves the scaling issues associated with Bitcoin and allows transactions to be made for free. IOTA wants to use the Tangle network not only to exchange money back and forth like Bitcoin but also as a way for data to be shared and sold instantly and securely across the globe. To jump-start this effort, IOTA started the data marketplace project in 2015, but it wasn’t until recently that this initiative became newsworthy, thanks to bigger collaborators.

When the CNBC article hit the web last Monday morning with the headline “Little-known digital currency surges 90% after teaming up with firms like Microsoft,” the FOMO cycle took off like a spaceship. The FOMO spreaders didn’t have to work hard this time. No need to engineer dank memes when you can simply post quotes from mainstream news stories that cited a slew of new partnerships with corporations that are household names. Since the word “partnership” can apparently mean very different things to different people in the context of business, it became easy to portray the relationship between IOTA and its data marketplace participants—both current and tentative—as something much bigger than a collaboration as part of a “comprehensive pilot study,” as it is unambiguously described on the IOTA blog.

But those who worried that provocative headlines and sensational wording might have exaggerated the scope of these collaborations didn’t have to wait long for the FUD to kick in—and man, did it kick in hard. If FOMO made it rain for investors, FUD caused a drought.

In 24 hours, the price of IOTA tanked from a high of $5.50 to a low of around $3, beginning just after a vitriolic tweet brought up an old security vulnerability in the Tangle network that was discovered by an MIT lab. Of course, the tweet conveniently failed to mention that the vulnerability had since been removed and confirmed as such by the same lab. This may have started the descent, but the price really crashed after the publication of an article on a little-known website called Squawker, titled “PROOF: IOTA Is Falsifying Partnerships With Big Tech.”

As its title suggests, the report casts serious doubt on the legitimacy of the news reported by Reuters and CNBC:

“Everyone is excited over the promise of what these partnerships may bring to IOTA and data decentralization overall. The only problem is, several of these partnerships are not real.”

While the original version of the article directly blamed IOTA for the partnership announcements that Squawker was claiming was “fake news,” they later changed the title to “Proof: IOTA’s Partnerships With Big Tech Not Real,” and added a disclaimer that stated that the author now believes the ‘fake news’ should be attributed to misreporting by the media and not IOTA itself.

The only problem with this revision—which likely made the Squawker article’s fake news claim appear more legitimate in the eyes of readers—is that the collaborations between IOTA and these companies are, in fact, entirely real.

With some investigation, one can easily find clear evidence that Microsoft and IOTA had begun discussing how they could establish a working relationship. In the IOTA blog post that introduced the data marketplace project, there is a direct quote from Microsoft’s blockchain specialist Omkar Naik:

“We (Microsoft) are excited to partner with IOTA foundation and proud to be associated with its new data marketplace initiative. This next generation technology will accelerate the connected, intelligent world and go beyond blockchain that will foster innovation real-world solutions, applications, and pilots for our customers”.

It seems that the word partnership was being used casually here, and was not intended to imply a strategic partnership involving contracts and joint business ventures. While it may not have been the most suitable word to describe the relationship between Naik and IOTA, fault can hardly be attributed to the members of the IOTA foundation. In Squawker’s defense, it was noble of them to state that fact unequivocally in the revised version.

In fact, the final revision of the Squawker article actually displays tangible evidence for relationships between IOTA and all the aforementioned companies. It seems that the reporter simply chose to focus on a semantic issue rather than trying to clarify the nature of the relationship between IOTA and its data marketplace participants.

Reuters did in fact incorrectly report that Cisco was an active participant in the data marketplace project, but the mix-up was an honest and easy one to make. The founder of IOTA, David Sønstebø, clarified on Reddit that IOTA cofounded the Trusted IoT Alliance along with Cisco, but that they are not data marketplace participants at present. Reuters swiftly updated their article to reflect this inaccuracy.

I will go ahead and assume the best intentions when I say the Squawker article was a public service announcement and a cautionary word to investors, not an intentional smear campaign. Nonetheless, it was unabashed, grade-A, FUD fodder. The fact that the article appears to be well-investigated on the surface gave FUD spreaders the ultimate weapon to add to their arsenal. In no time, hundreds and maybe even thousands of tweets, posts, and comments spread across the web that expressed sentiments like, “IOTA lied about partnerships,” “Scam,” “Fake news,” and with a daring confidence, statements like, “I knew it” and “Told ya so.”

But the FUD cycle didn’t stop there. The Squawker article had spawned numerous newsletters and blogs summarizing it, warning investors to be wary of IOTA, creating a psychological atmosphere of doubt and causing further dumping of IOTA coins due solely to miscommunications and misinformation.

Even crypto-celeb Charlie Lee, the high-profile founder of Litecoin—the fifth biggest cryptocurrency by market cap (it was temporarily supplanted by IOTA before the FUD)—even joined in on the fun by tweeting, “The Microsoft partnership is fake?” It doesn't seem quite fair to label something "fake," since it implies deception and not miscommunication. If anything is to blame for the terminology mix-up, it is the fact that sometimes information gets distorted when it’s turned into headlines.

Charlie's tweet received a reply that went as far as to imply that IOTA actually paid Microsoft for the partnership. The FUD avalanche was striking to watch in real time, but also baffling, as it was hard to fathom how anyone could actually believe a company of the size and stature of Microsoft would engage in such an agreement.

And with that climax, the FOMO-FUD cycle had run most of its course. Of course, it never truly stops for any coin that has a lot going for it; the FOMO-FUD war wages on closer to equilibrium until new rumors or news surfaces and the cycle starts again.

While the FOMO-FUD cycle might be entertaining to watch, it is important to remember that this isn’t a game, even though it’s being played like one. These fear campaigns have real financial consequences for investors. Those who bought in at IOTA’s peak price and sold when the FUD hit hardest lost almost half their investment. For some crypto ‘whales,’ this would have been hundreds of thousands or potentially millions of dollars; for average Joe's, only thousands or hundreds. But for all, it was almost half—and almost half is a lot.

What might be most troubling about the FOMO-FUD cycle is that when it has subsided, what remains is an ocean of conflicting information and exaggerations on both ends of the spectrum, making it almost impossible to distinguish fact from fiction. For example, IOTA founders Dominik Schiener and David Sonstebo tried to set the record straight numerous times in places like the comments section of the Squawker article and on Reddit, but almost no one saw these explanations, as it had become virtually impossible to find the signal amongst the noise:

“Many of the companies that we on-boarded to the data marketplace usually require 2 - 4 weeks to approve official press releases internally. Exactly due this reason we on-boarded these companies first, and they are now starting to work on official press releases on their end (in fact, several are going to be announced before the end of the year, where we will showcase how the data marketplace can be applied to their respective industries).”

It seems that we are entering into a “post-truth” world with cryptocurrencies like we’ve recently seen in the world of politics. First, fake news became a problem when then-presidential candidate Donald Trump referenced bogus articles from right-wing extremist sites that were literally complete fabrications. Then, when reputable media outlets like the New York Times and CNN put a spotlight on the fake news problem, Trump chose to flip the script on them and label all their stories as “fake news”. As ridiculous as the strategy sounds, it worked, and the fear, uncertainty, and doubt Trump instilled in his supporters has them confused about the facts to this day.

The crypto world has seen a similar trajectory. In November, the crypto community at large became aware of a fake news problem when a strategically-engineered FOMO campaign spread false rumors that the Chinese blockchain company and cryptocurrency NEO had partnered with the Chinese government, causing a sharp price surge before a crash when the truth came out. Now, with the case of IOTA, we have seen FUDsters use Trumpian tactics whereby legitimate news is called fake or a legitimate company called a scam. It makes me strongly suspect that we are seeing such dishonest FOMO and FUD, at least partially, because Trump has legitimized truth denial and baseless accusations, empowering swindlers and gaslighters who have found their way into the world of crypto.

A post-truth state of affairs has been damaging to politics and society, and it will also damage the crypto-economy if it is allowed to persist. Similarly, the widespread psychological manipulation of investors through fear campaigns does not help the community grow.

Cryptocurrencies aren’t just a vehicle for increasing one's wealth. They fund blockchain companies that are creating a technological revolution which will transform the economy and benefit humanity as a whole. They also educate the public by forcing investors to read technical papers and watch interviews that describe how these innovations will impact the world potentially as much as the Internet and artificial intelligence—possibly more.

If we want to see a transformative technology take off and a crypto-economy flourish, those who participate must resist the urge to join in exclusively on one side of the FOMO-FUD cycle. It is fine for someone to be enthusiastic about their investments and the companies they support—it should even be encouraged—but that can be done while remaining realistic about the serious challenges and uncertainties that any new start-up in a nascent industry will inevitably face. IOTA is no exception.

The same goes for journalists, who should disclose if they’ve invested significantly in crypto or have any other conflicts of interest that would reasonably be expected to be divulged. This is certainly not to say that journalists who want to cover crypto should not invest in it—quite the contrary, as I firmly believe that many journalists beginning to cover Bitcoin and cryptocurrencies today have a superficial understanding of the space precisely because they haven’t invested. An investment, even a tiny one, forces one to delve deeper into the weeds of the tech and its practical applications. Being part of the community naturally exposes one to so many discussions and differing points of view that it creates a context around cryptocurrencies that could not come from casual observation alone. Personally, making a small investment in cryptocurrency set me on a journey into a technological realm I didn’t even know existed, and opened my mind to new ideas and possibilities that I would not have imagined otherwise.

To ensure the cryptocurrency movement moves along the right path, we who participate in it must teach ourselves to be skeptical not only of sensationalized statements, but also of skeptical statements themselves. We must be aware of how easily we are manipulated when our fear systems are triggered, and adjust our investing behavior accordingly. Those who have the time should actively try to bring clarity to the discussion when they have reliable information or insight.

If the crypto-community can make these efforts collectively, order will emerge from all the chaos, and a body of more reliable and consistent information regarding distributed digital currencies will attract new investors and enthusiasts who are eager to help bring about the impending global blockchain revolution.



Edit: lo pongo en Spoiler para quien lo quiera leer.


----------



## orbeo (15 Dic 2017)

Muy bueno el artículo


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (15 Dic 2017)

Mi media de entrada es de 0.69$, yo también comenté que IOTA es un hold a medio/largo plazo, y a ello voy, los que compran en plena subida y venden en plena bajada de que se quejan? de tener pérdidas?

Hodl es hodl!


----------



## sabueXo (15 Dic 2017)

Al final he entrado en la bajada de esta noche. 

Que envidia los que entrasteis cuando estaba a menos de 1$, pero claro, yo ni conocía este mundo y los que entraron, su trabajo y tiempo les ha llevado la decisión.

El calvo comenta también Raiblocks y aquí también se ha comentado. ¿Recomendáis para otro hold? Ahora mismo parece que se está ajustando, ha tenido otra subida importante también.


----------



## tigrecito (15 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Al final he entrado en la bajada de esta noche.
> 
> Que envidia los que entrasteis cuando estaba a menos de 1$, pero claro, yo ni conocía este mundo y los que entraron, su trabajo y tiempo les ha llevado la decisión.
> 
> El calvo comenta también Raiblocks y aquí también se ha comentado. ¿Recomendáis para otro hold? Ahora mismo parece que se está ajustando, ha tenido otra subida importante también.



El problema que le veo es que está en exchanges de mierda, en mercatox por ejemplo no he sido capaz de hacer un deposito aún.

Sobre IOTA, leo por reddit que en breve sale la app wallet en beta para ios, han colgado una carta de la tienda de aplicaciones de apple, como que la aprueban para colgarla en la tienda.... veremos


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Al final he entrado en la bajada de esta noche.
> 
> Que envidia los que entrasteis cuando estaba a menos de 1$, pero claro, yo ni conocía este mundo y los que entraron, su trabajo y tiempo les ha llevado la decisión.
> 
> El calvo comenta también Raiblocks y aquí también se ha comentado. ¿Recomendáis para otro hold? Ahora mismo parece que se está ajustando, ha tenido otra subida importante también.



Yo Raiblocks hasta que la listen en un exchange más conocido no la toco, me da igual el precio, con respecto a IOTA lo mejor es holdear creo yo, puede ser que algún día sea tu pensión de vejez y valga más que el bitcoin actualmente. (Si el Bitcoin llega a 1 Millón que las otras lleguen a 10000 no lo veo una locura)


----------



## sabueXo (15 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo Raiblocks hasta que la listen en un exchange más conocido no la toco, me da igual el precio, con respecto a IOTA lo mejor es holdear creo yo, puede ser que algún día sea tu pensión de vejez y valga más que el bitcoin actualmente. (Si el Bitcoin llega a 1 Millón que las otras lleguen a 10000 no lo veo una locura)



Pero se supone que hay muchas IOTA (2.779.530.283) frente a Bitcoin (16.742.675), por lo cual, comentan que no puede llegar a coger el precio del Bitcoin. 

A más monedas, menos valor pueden tener, ¿no?

Comentaban que si llegaban a 100$ por IOTA, mucho era ya.


----------



## spala (15 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Yo Raiblocks hasta que la listen en un exchange más conocido no la toco, me da igual el precio, con respecto a IOTA lo mejor es holdear creo yo, puede ser que algún día sea tu pensión de vejez y valga más que el bitcoin actualmente. (Si el Bitcoin llega a 1 Millón que las otras lleguen a 10000 no lo veo una locura)



de nada sirve el precio si no lo relacionas con el supply,

solo importa el marketcap aqui,

a 1 millon y 10000$ respectivamente, iota tendria un marketcap superior q bitcoin.

21000000000000
vs
27795302830000


----------



## Cayo Marcio (15 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Pero se supone que hay muchas IOTA (2.779.530.283) frente a Bitcoin (16.742.675), por lo cual, comentan que no puede llegar a coger el precio del Bitcoin.
> 
> A más monedas, menos valor pueden tener, ¿no?
> 
> Comentaban que si llegaban a 100$ por IOTA, mucho era ya.



Si, así es, pero IOTA es una tecnología aparte, si esta tecnología tiene futuro y acaba desbancando al Bitcoin, podría tener una mayor capitalización y acabar con un buen precio de todos modos. Todo esto son elucubraciones claro, pero quien sabe de aquí a 5 o 10 años lo que ocurrirá...


----------



## Tir (15 Dic 2017)

nakamo.to (@social_nakamoto) on Twitter

nakamo.to‏ @social_nakamoto
Bank of Japan got introduced to @iotatoken and the Tangle by nakamo.to and @Blockchainag with @norbertgehrke in Tokyo


Influirá esto algo?....


----------



## spala (15 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> nakamo.to (@social_nakamoto) on Twitter
> 
> nakamo.to‏ @social_nakamoto
> Bank of Japan got introduced to @iotatoken and the Tangle by nakamo.to and @Blockchainag with @norbertgehrke in Tokyo
> ...



aquí influye todo xd


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (15 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> [/COLOR]Para el que le interese:
> Here's the link to join the IOTA Slack: Slack this link will be valid for up to 1000 users and will then need to be reset. If the link expires, please notify a mod.
> Si no conseguis entrar, avisad el bot pone links cada cierto tiempo



Dentro. Gracias por la info.


----------



## Periplo (15 Dic 2017)

To Júpiter....

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sabueXo (15 Dic 2017)

Cayo Marcio dijo:


> Si, así es, pero IOTA es una tecnología aparte, si esta tecnología tiene futuro y acaba desbancando al Bitcoin, podría tener una mayor capitalización y acabar con un buen precio de todos modos. Todo esto son elucubraciones claro, pero quien sabe de aquí a 5 o 10 años lo que ocurrirá...



Entendido, muchas gracias.

Por otro lado, ¿alguien puede comentar un poco que es hashgraph?. Se lo veo comentar al hombre de Youtube tan famoso.

¿Es un proyecto (lo siguiente a IOTA digamos) que se convertirá en moneda y se podrá comprar como bitcoins u otras monedas en un futuro?


----------



## Tir (15 Dic 2017)

Twitter

IOTAWallet para IOS aprobada para pruebas !


----------



## McMax (15 Dic 2017)

Calentando motores


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (15 Dic 2017)

El grupo de slack es de lo más jugoso. Se comentan mil cosas superinteresantes y por lo que leo parece que un nuevo snapshot está por venir. Hay para horas y horas de lectura ahí. A ver qué saco entre ratos...


----------



## Tir (15 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Dentro. Gracias por la info.




De nada, cuantos mas estemos atentos de mas cosas nos enteraremos


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (15 Dic 2017)




----------



## orbeo (15 Dic 2017)

Aquí la jefa de diseño de Amazon AWS IoT poniéndose cachonda con Iota

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Raiblocks
> 
> 
> Pero es que byteball no la conoce ni el tato y yo estoy flipndo en colores ...no se que coño hacen en iota
> ...



Si te gusta Byteball abre un hilo para esa crypto o escribe en general de altcoins, este es para hablar de IOTA.

Yo confío más es este concepto y en la gente que hay detrás, empezando por come from beyond y acabando por las empresas que participan en el datamarket que hablan muy bien de IOTA, Byteball no se si es buena, pero no tiene apoyo.


----------



## orbeo (15 Dic 2017)

El enlace al slack de Iota todavía funciona? Ayer no me dejaba acceder desde el móvil y no he tenido acceso al portátil hasta ahora.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí la jefa de diseño de Amazon AWS IoT poniéndose cachonda con Iota
> 
> Twitter



Eso es bueno, que gente importante de esas empresas le empiecen a echar el ojo.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 17:05 ----------




Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> El grupo de slack es de lo más jugoso. Se comentan mil cosas superinteresantes y por lo que leo parece que un nuevo snapshot está por venir. Hay para horas y horas de lectura ahí. A ver qué saco entre ratos...



Si nos vas dejando lo que creas relevante te lo agradezco, a ver que encuentras.


----------



## orbeo (15 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Todavía me queda alguna iota no quiero que se hunda pero no es funcional solo eso. ya está pumpeada y nos ha valido pra dejad en evidencia a la tecnología Dag por parte de los vitalikss pero es que las otras dos son DAG que si se follan a todo el top10.
> 
> No es una cuestión de gustos brother
> 
> ...




Pero es que Iota no tiene nada que ver.

Iota va en conjunto con Qubic y Jinn, para hacer un producto físico y comercializable.
En los enlaces que dejé más atrás viene todo explicado.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (15 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Primero: iota es DAG. Y centralizado.
> Segundo: a día de hoy no funciona.
> Tercero: ya hemos vivido el pump . Hasta que no funcione no habrás más pump que estoy seguro que los habrá pero primero tocará el 1$ de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Estaría muy bien que crearas un hilo en el que expliques el funcionamiento de ambas, suena interesante, pero este hilo es para hablar de IOTA como ya te han comentado antes.

Si no pareces un comercial haciendo propaganda.

Saludos,


----------



## orbeo (15 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Primero: iota es DAG. Y centralizado.
> Segundo: a día de hoy no funciona.
> Tercero: ya hemos vivido el pump . Hasta que no funcione no habrás más pump que estoy seguro que los habrá pero primero tocará el 1$ de nuevo.
> Cuarto: os estamos recomendado dos TAPADAS Dag que van como un puto tiro.
> ...



Primero: iota es DAG. Y centralizado.

Ya lo sé. Cuando decía que Iota es diferente no me refería a eso. Ofrecer "solo" un Dag no tiene futuro si no se convierte en un estándar en la industria. Para ofrecer micropagos ya hay 25466646165165 proyectos. Iota aspira a estandarizarse mediante un producto completo (soft/hard) que claro, todo pasa porque una de las grandes "compre" Iota y sea quién lo haga grande. Todo pasa por ahí.

Sobre la centralización, yo creo que nunca dejará de ser del todo centralizado. Pero eso no es malo en cierto modo. Que yo sepa a día de hoy todos usamos servicios centralizados y nadie se muere por ello. Aunque no termino de entender exactamente que papel juega Qubic en el producto, puede ser que la descentralización o semi-descentralización pase por Qubic?

Segundo: a día de hoy no funciona.

Lo importante es si funciona para su propósito. Que a día de hoy no está funcionando bien ya se sabe, la historia es si poco a poco lo harán funcionar o no.

Tercero: ya hemos vivido el pump . Hasta que no funcione no habrás más pump que estoy seguro que los habrá pero primero tocará el 1$ de nuevo.

Compré todo a 0.45 y 0.55 mitád y mitad. Luego un poco más (pero poco) a 0.70, además todo de plusvalías de vender BTC y BTG así que no hay problema.

Cuarto: os estamos recomendado dos TAPADAS Dag que van como un puto tiro. 
Puede ser, si alguien puede aprovechar la recomendación y gana dinero perfecto. 


Quinto : espera sentado al Q y al Jinn

No tengo prisa. Por otra parte, y lo digo totalmente sin acritud. Si tienes conocimiento sobre Qubic y Jinn sería bueno que lo comentases. Imagino que hay foreros que ya en 2014 seguían Nxt y estarían al día de la historia. Además no termino de entender Q la verdad.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Primero: iota es DAG. Y centralizado.
> Segundo: a día de hoy no funciona.
> Tercero: ya hemos vivido el pump . Hasta que no funcione no habrás más pump que estoy seguro que los habrá pero primero tocará el 1$ de nuevo.
> 
> ...



Que IOTA es centralizado es verdad, pero también es verdad que cuando la Red sea suficientemente grande quitaran el coordinador, eso está desde el inicio en el whitepaper.
Byteball sin apoyo y Hashgraph es un proyecto, también sin apoyo, de código cerrado, si son tan buenas seguro que Fujitsu o Volkswagen apuestan por ellas... oye, igual tienes suerte y suena la flauta, pero yo no me la jugaría. 

Por cierto, vaya ostiazo en la cotización se han llevado los que apostaron por Byteball y a Hashgraph ni la encuentro en coinmarketcap. 

Yo seguiré esperando tranquilamente a Q, todo va a llegar, ya lo verás.


----------



## week (15 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Desde luego de marketing no tienen ni puta idea, pero lo que importa de verdad es que trabajen a fondo en la infraestructura para que los que se fueron se arrepientan toda su vida de haberlo hecho cuando esto estaba tan barato.
> 
> 
> 
> Dificil las certezas en este mundillo, casi te diría que le hicieras caso *al calvo de youtube* que sabe más que todos nosotros juntos. Si te has empapado este hilo sabrás de quien hablo ::



Alguien me puede decir a qué calvo os referís? :


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

week dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir a qué calvo os referís? :



Busca en youtube Valdeande mágico, creo que se refieren a un señor con dotes de visionario que apostó en 2013 por Bitcoin, en 2016 por Ethereum y hace meses por IOTA.


----------



## week (15 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Busca en youtube Valdeande mágico, creo que se refieren a un señor con dotes de visionario que apostó en 2013 por Bitcoin, en 2016 por Ethereum y hace meses por IOTA.



Mil gracias.


----------



## RutgerBlume (15 Dic 2017)

Por favor, alguien puede comentar por aqui los proximos eventos/hitos de IOTA? Lo estoy buscando pero no lo encuentro. Gracias


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

RutgerBlume dijo:


> Por favor, alguien puede comentar por aqui los proximos eventos/hitos de IOTA? Lo estoy buscando pero no lo encuentro. Gracias



Cryptocurrency Calendar

Aquí puedes seguir todos los eventos de cryptos en general.

---------- Post added 15-dic-2017 at 19:41 ----------

How the Cryptocurrency IOTA Fell Victim to the FOMO-FUD Cycle | HuffPost




> *Cómo la criptomoneda IOTA cayó víctima al ciclo FOMO-FUD*
> 14/12/2017 08:27 p. M. ET
> 
> Con la revolución de Bitcoin en plena vigencia, el mercado de criptomonedas también está en auge. En realidad, 'en auge' podría ser una subestimación, explotar como una supernova es más como eso. La criptoeconomía se compone de más de mil monedas digitales diferentes, muchas de las cuales se ofrecen esencialmente como una forma de comprar lo que equivale a acciones en una empresa que usa la tecnología blockchain . Todos los días, docenas de monedas ven ganancias de precios a tasas que son extremadamente raras en el mercado bursátil tradicional. Cada mes hay al menos dos o tres que realmente aumentan de valor y captan la atención de la comunidad criptográfica en línea en general. Cuando ocurren estos aumentos, las noticias se propagan rápidamente a través de la infosfera global, a través de plataformas de redes sociales como Reddit, Twitter y Facebook., creando un maremoto de personas que corren a comprar por miedo a perderse, o 'FOMO' en jerga. En consecuencia, muchos de esos inversionistas se convierten en evangelistas de la moneda elegida, ya que el éxito financiero de uno se vuelve dependiente del continuo crecimiento de esa moneda.
> ...


----------



## Tir (15 Dic 2017)

Twitter

Fujitsu Head of Central Europe, Vorsitzender der Geschäftsführung This is a private account and opinions are my own !!!

Dr. Rolf Werner‏ @RolfWerner

#Industry40 #iot and #iota good combination and will be further tested!!! #tangle #blockchain #Fujitsu


----------



## orbeo (15 Dic 2017)

De uno de los foros oficiales de Iota por la moderadora. Wallet UCL para 2018.
Si como dice ahí esta semana hay snapshot, ojo con los saldos 0.

mm1alf - 14 Dec 2017

Hello @mm1alf
I am sorry but the information regarding UCL wallet is not correct. 
This wallet will only be ready in Q1 of 2018. There are no more accurate ETA.

However, a snapshot will happen this week (probably) and there will be a new wallet (similar to the actual one) after the snapshot.

IRI is IOTA reference implementation.


----------



## Azkenchack (15 Dic 2017)

Yo tengo fe en que se produzca en este fin de semana un "Cardano"


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Yo tengo fe en que se produzca en este fin de semana un "Cardano"



¿Por qué este fin de semana?


----------



## Azkenchack (15 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Por qué este fin de semana?



Son deseos más que otra cosa. Comparo IOTA y Cardano y si Cardano se ha recuperado bien, IOTA no debe ser menos...


----------



## McMax (15 Dic 2017)

Con suerte no tardará en tirar para arriba


----------



## easyridergs (15 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Son deseos más que otra cosa. Comparo IOTA y Cardano y si Cardano se ha recuperado bien, IOTA no debe ser menos...



En mi caso son las dos mayores apuestas. Cardano tiene un monedero cojonudo, a ver si iota hace algo parecido.


----------



## estebanse (16 Dic 2017)

vale la pena cardano ? algo que este por explotar?


----------



## calamatron (16 Dic 2017)

Si iota esta x explotar


----------



## yanpakal (16 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> Llevo en esto 2 días atraído como todos por la llamada al dinero "seguro y fácil" que se ha prpagado estos días. Puede que esté equivocado, pero mi opinión de lo que pasa es lo siguiente.
> 
> Creo que toda esta burbuja ha sido por gente como yo, y que al ver que no es tan seguro y fácil, han salido corriendo a otras monedas o han sacado a € directamente con pérdidas. Las conferencias han sido un bluf y al ver que bajaba algo, tonto el último.
> 
> ...



Yo me he quedado con muy poquitas, pero creo que puede haber momentos interesantes para volver a comprar mas. Por ejemplo, antes de la publicación del nuevo wallet, o antes de que la pongan en algun exchange importante. Creo que tambien compraria alguna mas si baja de 2$.

Tambien hay que considerar si se compran con euros, que puede ser en momentos como los que digo, o si se compran con btc, que en realidad solo interesa si va a subir mas rápido que btc, pero para que a medio plazo suba mas que btc creo que la tecnologia tendría que estar un poco mas madura.

En fin, todo eso IMHO, que soy bastante novato en estos temas


----------



## yanpakal (16 Dic 2017)

week dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir a qué calvo os referís? :



El rumor es que siempre habla de las monedas un poco antes de que suban, me imagino que se lee los whitepapers de las que van saliendo y hace videos de las que mas le gustan

Jose Alfonso Hernando - YouTube


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (16 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Ok me callo sorry
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net
> 
> ...



No quería decir eso tampoco tío, te lo dije sin acritud ninguna, haces aportaciones muy interesantes sobre IOTA, pero si empezamos a hablar de otras monedas desvirtuamos el hilo, nada más.

Lo de que crearas hilo de las otras monedas iba en serio, si les ves potencial estaría bien que lo hicieras y así seguimos alli lo que vaya sucediendo, a mi me interesa también.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 11:07 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> De uno de los foros oficiales de Iota por la moderadora. Wallet UCL para 2018.
> Si como dice ahí esta semana hay snapshot, ojo con los saldos 0.
> 
> mm1alf - 14 Dec 2017
> ...



Alguna sugerencia o consejo para evitar problemas? 

Gracias!


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Dic 2017)

Ahora mismo tengo una relacion BTC-IOTA 1:1
¿Cómo lo veis?
Creo que BTC irá subiendo poco a poco, cuando se produzca retornos de otras cryptos a BTC. Y IOTA, mientras, estará a la espectativa.
Cardano ahora tiene una buena subida...¿cuando le tocará a IOTA? Creo que dentro de poco, aunque también pienso que para que tenga subida debe bajar algo y hacerla atractiva, tal como le ha ocurrido a Cardano


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> No quería decir eso tampoco tío, te lo dije sin acritud ninguna, haces aportaciones muy interesantes sobre IOTA, pero si empezamos a hablar de otras monedas desvirtuamos el hilo, nada más.
> 
> Lo de que crearas hilo de las otras monedas iba en serio, si les ves potencial estaría bien que lo hicieras y así seguimos alli lo que vaya sucediendo, a mi me interesa también.
> 
> ...



No suicidarse si al abrir el wallet pone 0.

Solo hay que engancharlo al tangle de nuevo, voy a mirar que hay varias guías por ahí.


----------



## Torrente Ballester (16 Dic 2017)

corting dijo:


> Se esta peleando con una resistencia torno a 4, si la rompe deberia seguir hasta 5




_Debería_ como conveniente o como posibilidad? Hay certeza de lo que es mejor?


p.s. Quizá la pregunta os parezca absurda a los que sabéis mucho de esto, pero para los que no sabemos casi nada "_hay cosas que nos llaman la atención_".


:fiufiu:


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

553 b de market ya y el volumen en btc bajando

Las primeras veintipico posiciones en verde e Iota en rojo, a ver si corrije btc un poco y la riega que pegue un arreón


----------



## trancos123 (16 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Alguien me hizo caso con byteball!?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Yo!! Muchísimas gracias !
La lastima es que solo he podido comprar 2, tengo poco capital y lo tenia medio repartido.
De todas maneras va a ser una ganancia espectacular.


----------



## trancos123 (16 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Jaj yo tb solo tenia dos pero se veía venir iota abrió el camino de la tecnología DAG al publico de masas pero cayó en el error de no tener producto terminado,....byteball es una Coin mejor que casi todo el top10



Venderás pronto? a qué precio te vas a esperar?


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Venderás pronto? a qué precio te vas a esperar?



Una pequeña reflexión. Todos esperamos un pump, ya sea en IOTA o en cualquier otra cripto, pero después ¿qué? ¿Nos mantenemos o vendemos?
En el caso que vender ¿a donde van todos o parte de los beneficios?
Se me antojan varios escenarios
1º Parte (o todo), en dinero FIAT
2º Parte (o todo), en otra cripto
En el caso de otra cripto ¿en cual lo meteríais?
Yo creo que iria a BTC o a ETH, con la finalidad de no perder valor y con persperctiva de poder meter algo en otras criptos que pudieran pumpear.
Yo, por eso, tengo el par BTC-IOTA 1:1.
¿como lo veis?


----------



## davitin (16 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Tengo solo dos. Me espero a que valgan el equivalente a 1500 usd cada una de momento. O al menos que doblen lo actual.
> 
> Le tecnología lo vale. Es la única DAG funcional junto a Raiblocks. Insisto iota mola pero ahora no debería haber pasado jamas del dólar y que raiblocks y byteball le hubieran hecho el trabajo sucio para cuando estuviera lista dar el golpe en la mesa y follarse a todo dios. De esta manera se ha expuesto a la ira/fud de todos los hijos de vitalik.
> 
> ...



Sergiimaor creo que te estas pasando tio, tienes un hilo de altcoins general, este es para iota, deja de dar por culo ya con otras alts o montate un hilo pripio, no haces ni puto caso troll.


----------



## emvl (16 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Le tecnología lo vale. Es la única DAG funcional junto a Raiblocks. Insisto iota mola pero ahora no debería haber pasado jamas del dólar y que raiblocks y byteball le hubieran hecho el trabajo sucio para cuando estuviera lista dar el golpe en la mesa y follarse a todo dios.



Eres un pesado al que le importa cero la tecnología, no tienes ni idea de nada y sólo quiere pumpear su mierda.


----------



## easyridergs (16 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Tengo solo dos. Me espero a que valgan el equivalente a 1500 usd cada una de momento. O al menos que doblen lo actual.
> 
> Le tecnología lo vale. Es la única DAG funcional junto a Raiblocks. Insisto iota mola pero ahora no debería haber pasado jamas del dólar y que raiblocks y byteball le hubieran hecho el trabajo sucio para cuando estuviera lista dar el golpe en la mesa y follarse a todo dios. De esta manera se ha expuesto a la ira/fud de todos los hijos de vitalik.
> 
> ...



IOTA y esas mierdas que dices no tienen nada que ver. IOTA es TANGLE que representa el futuro y todo los demás es BLOCKCHAIN.

NO VENGAS A ENSUCIAR EL HILO DE IOTA ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (16 Dic 2017)

el pánico financiero cunde  

sorry, si quieres dinerito tienes que ir a trabajar, no comprar moneditas imaginarias. Ay madre pero cuanto ingenuo con el cuento de la lechera....

IOTA curso de precios (IOT/USD) | CoinGecko

IOTA: to the floor


----------



## silverwindow (16 Dic 2017)

Lo de microsoft fue una cagada,espero que lo de Q sea algo almenos.
IOTA esta algo hypeada.
Hasta entonces me temo que ira pabajo.


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo de microsoft fue una cagada,espero que lo de Q sea algo almenos.
> IOTA esta algo hypeada.
> Hasta entonces me temo que ira pabajo.



Si, bajará hasta 2,5...y a partir de ahí, subida.

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Lo de microsoft fue una cagada,espero que lo de Q sea algo almenos.
> IOTA esta algo hypeada.
> Hasta entonces me temo que ira pabajo.



A ver, el problema es que ha entrado mucha gente al calor del subidón, y hay que tener un poco de perspectiva.

Hay gente con pasta en Iota más de un año hasta que ha salido algo! Iota ahora se ha metido en un "canal de aburrimiento" entre los 3 veintialgo y los 4 y pico, una porque cada día /semana le toca pumpeo a unas o no a otras. A Iota le tocó la semana pasada.

El wallet, el funcionamiento, el proyecto, está todo en fase beta, hasta que no salga algún notición Iota no va a dar otro salto en plan duplicar en dos días. Iota está para holdear sin mirar que hace el precio, porque para pillar una subida, hay que estar metido antes de que ocurra.

---------- Post added 16-dic-2017 at 20:10 ----------

Ripple que ha estado subiendo estos días, llevaba meeeeeeeeeeeses ahí muerta del asco.
Eth lo mismo.

Hay un montón que llaman la atención por que pegan el salto y la gente se fija en ellas en ese momento, pero no miran que había holders desde la Ico a lo mejor un año esperando dicha subida!


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Dic 2017)

IOTA Address reuse explained for laymen : Iota


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Dic 2017)

Dani350z dijo:


> el pánico financiero cunde
> 
> sorry, si quieres dinerito tienes que ir a trabajar, no comprar moneditas imaginarias. Ay madre pero cuanto ingenuo con el cuento de la lechera....
> 
> ...



Creo que no has entendido nada de las monedas de mentira y del cambio que representan, aún estas a tiempo de subirte al tren de las cryptos o seguir remando.


----------



## orbeo (16 Dic 2017)

Twitter


----------



## itaka (17 Dic 2017)

Empieza el rebote. Creo que a final de mes nos vamos a 6 - 7 como pronostico Jdew_now.


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Empieza el rebote. Creo que a final de mes nos vamos a 6 - 7 como pronostico Jdew_now.



Donde ves el rebote?


----------



## Tir (17 Dic 2017)

A ver si sigue subiendo cardano, existen 10 veces mas tokens que de IOTA y ahora mismo vale 10 veces menos asi que si no me fallan están a la par (segun escribo esto acaba de pasarla esta en 0,4 vs 3,67).
Si sigue subiendo caerá eso de que existen demasiadas IOTAS y no pueden llegar a tener valor. Así puede que se vean de nuevo con buenos ojos a los inversores.


----------



## racional (17 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> A ver si sigue subiendo cardano, existen 10 veces mas tokens que de IOTA y ahora mismo vale 10 veces menos asi que si no me fallan están a la par



No necesitas hacer tantos calculos, solo mirar sus market cap, y si, se han igualado.


----------



## calamatron (17 Dic 2017)

Como nos han engañado con iota,madre mia.
El autor del hilo debia saber algo y salio corriendo,q x otra parte hizo bien,inflan ls precios y desaparecen.Esperemos q salga alguna noticia


----------



## davitin (17 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Como nos han engañado con iota,madre mia.
> El autor del hilo debia saber algo y salio corriendo,q x otra parte hizo bien,inflan ls precios y desaparecen.Esperemos q salga alguna noticia



Pero que dices, capullo?


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Como nos han engañado con iota,madre mia.
> El autor del hilo debia saber algo y salio corriendo,q x otra parte hizo bien,inflan ls precios y desaparecen.Esperemos q salga alguna noticia



Pero si la recomendo cuando estaba a precio de risa, melon, y lleva tiempo estancada en precios que si hubieses comprado cuando la recomendo te podias haber sacado mas de un x10, lo de algunos es de coña :XX:


----------



## silverwindow (17 Dic 2017)

El calamatron este ni puto caso,es un tipo patetico,el otro dia echaba pestes de DENT, "me han egañao con DENT" decia ::
Con beneficions del 500% des de qeu se aviso.
Calamatron,no te enteras de nada hijo. ::


----------



## trancos123 (17 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> El calamatron este ni puto caso,es un tipo patetico,el otro dia echaba pestes de DENT, "me han egañao con DENT" decia ::
> Con beneficions del 500% des de qeu se aviso.
> Calamatron,no te enteras de nada hijo. ::



Joder pues DENT ha hecho un x10 en apenas 5 días, ojala me engañaran cada semana con esas rentabilidades.


----------



## calamatron (17 Dic 2017)

trancos123 dijo:


> Joder pues DENT ha hecho un x10 en apenas 5 días, ojala me engañaran cada semana con esas rentabilidades.



Pues iba a comprar dent ycuando vi el suply dije,chao bambino,soy un gafe de cojones


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

Iota no es cripto intradia...es holding ganadora..


----------



## josema82 (17 Dic 2017)

Lo de bitcoin no es normal, esto va a dar un peo en enero, hasta mi jardinero me ha dicho que ha metido los ahorros en bitcoins...... veo dolor.


----------



## trancos123 (17 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> A toro pasado es fácil hablar pero yo veía la idea, el volumen y la capitalización y ya me daba vértigo... Hizo un x10 , pero también pudo ser un entre 10.



Cierto, pero no hace falta que metas todo tu capital en ella, yo por ejemplo al principio metí solo 100$, cuando vi que seguía subiendo metí 200$ mas.
Si hubiera ido para abajo, no me suponía ningún trauma perder 100$


----------



## thebestargumentador (17 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Lo de bitcoin no es normal, esto va a dar un peo en enero, hasta mi jardinero me ha dicho que ha metido los ahorros en bitcoins...... veo dolor.



Van a petar todas, esto ha entrado en modo locura total. La pedazo corrección que se avecina va a ser épica.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (17 Dic 2017)

thebestargumentador dijo:


> Van a petar todas, esto ha entrado en modo locura total. La pedazo corrección que se avecina va a ser épica.



Si asi fuese seria una oportunidad cojonuda para forrarse poniendose corto pero claro, a ver quien tiene huevos de plantearse algo asi tal como esta el mercado, te salta el stop casi antes de que ejecutes la orden :XX:


----------



## thebestargumentador (17 Dic 2017)

Yo básicamente utilizo Dogecoin como referencia para saber si la subida de las cryptos es real o es simplemente un montón de gente entrando a lo loco.

Agarraos que la ostia será épica.


----------



## yanpakal (17 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Alguien me hizo caso con byteball!?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Yo, pero tenia que haberlo hecho antes, lo comenté en el de alts, iba a pillar antes de ayer pero me fui para la cama, al final pille ayer a 550$ o asi, a estas pequeñas les pongo solo 50€, que creo que voy a dejar ahi hasta el unicornio


----------



## Luztu (17 Dic 2017)

Buenas, yo estoy pensando en liquidar, actualmente tengo todo en ETH en bitfinex (sin verificar la cuenta). Iba a pasar los ETH de Bitfinex a Coinbase, pero veo que la dirección del wallet de ETH de Coinbase, no es la misma la que saqué ayer, que la que he sacado ahora hace un momento, es esto normal?

Hasta donde yo entiendo lo único que tengo que hacer es Coinbase - Cuentas - ETH Wallet Recibir - copiar esa cuenta y pegarla en Bitfinex dentro de Withdraw - Ethereum no??

A ver si la voy a cagar en algo que "es mi primera vez, estoy un poco nervioso" ::

Como veréis en la imagen, tengo dos direcciones de wallet eth de Coinbase, y son distintas.

Salud!


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

Esto parece forocoches, hablando en un hilo de Iota de un huevo de altcoins más, degradando el buen contenido que pueda haber, dejando la mierda visible, creo que se merece un poco más de respeto.

TENEIS UN PUTO HILO DE ALTCOINS, COÑO.

Parece mentira que algún veterano también , después la gente llora.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 13:25 ----------




Luztu dijo:


> Buenas, yo estoy pensando en liquidar, actualmente tengo todo en ETH en bitfinex (sin verificar la cuenta). Iba a pasar los ETH de Bitfinex a Coinbase, pero veo que la dirección del wallet de ETH de Coinbase, no es la misma la que saqué ayer, que la que he sacado ahora hace un momento, es esto normal?
> 
> Hasta donde yo entiendo lo único que tengo que hacer es Coinbase - Cuentas - ETH Wallet Recibir - copiar esa cuenta y pegarla en Bitfinex dentro de Withdraw - Ethereum no??
> 
> ...



Este es el hilo de Iota, teneis un hilo de altcoins bien arriba en el principal.


----------



## Luztu (17 Dic 2017)

Ok gracias lo voy a poner en el de alts. Entiendo perfectamente tu queja. Yo lo he puesto aquí porque empece con esto de las criptos con IOTA gracias a este hilo, y entiendo que me he colado.

Un saludo


----------



## Superoeo (17 Dic 2017)

En fin... volvamos a hablar de lo que nos ocupa. IOTA.

Hay mucho desánimo, pero joder... mirad el pumpazo que ha pegado y el precio al que estaba hace un mes. Un poco de relax.

Si anuncian el wallet pegará otro arreón en breve. Y efectivamente IOTA es una moneda para hold. Ahora tiene un marketcap muy alto debido al suply, pero si tenemos en cuenta que el marketcap general subirá exponencialmente debido a toda la gente que está entrando, no será descabellado pensar que en 2017 subirá bastante. (Esperemos, que también puede ser que haya corrección general, porque está pumpeando todo demasiado sin corregir)


----------



## josema82 (17 Dic 2017)

Satoshi Nakamoto dijo:


> Esto parece forocoches, hablando en un hilo de Iota de un huevo de altcoins más, degradando el buen contenido que pueda haber, dejando la mierda visible, creo que se merece un poco más de respeto.
> 
> TENEIS UN PUTO HILO DE ALTCOINS, COÑO.
> 
> ...



El problema es que hablas de que va a reventar todo, y te ponen fino por alli, aqui almenos vamos a HOLD, y nos la sopla que reviente....:XX:


----------



## Cayo Marcio (17 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> El problema es que hablas de que va a reventar todo, y te ponen fino por alli, aqui almenos vamos a HOLD, y nos la sopla que reviente....:XX:



Yo metí creo que 50 euros que ahora son unos 140, ya ves a mi lo que me importa que reviente todo...para mi IOTA es un hold a largo plazo, si llega a 1000 algún día vendo, sino ahí quedan.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Dic 2017)

Ya sé que lo que voy a decir puede sonar a infantil e incluso primitivo pero ¿ podría ser que subiera la cotización de IOTA en estos días de consumo y desenfreno navideño solo por el mero hecho de ser fiestas psicologicas y que luego en la cuesta de Enero bajara brutalmente ?...ienso:


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya sé que lo que voy a decir puede sonar a infantil e incluso primitivo pero ¿ podría ser que subiera la cotización de IOTA en estos días de consumo y desenfreno navideño solo por el mero hecho de ser fiestas psicologicas y que luego en la cuesta de Enero bajara brutalmente ?...ienso:



Eso tiene cierto sentido, pero en todas las inversiones, diciembre es el mejor mes de la bolsa históricamente, agosto es de los más flojos. 

De todos modos, la cotización pienso que va a depender de los eventos que vayan surgiendo, la nueva wallet es fundamental y ya queda poco. 
También con la nueva wallet se hará más Hold y menos especulación, ahora hay mucha gente que tiene las monedas en el exchange por miedo a la wallet y así es más difícil que la gente mantenga.


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

Ay madre que se nos puede asociar a Tesla industries.... pumpunazo a babor..

Twitter


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Ay madre que se nos puede asociar a Tesla industries.... pumpunazo a babor...



Fuente? De dónde sale eso?


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

Twitter


----------



## blubleo (17 Dic 2017)

Umami dijo:


> Twitter



Envainad las pollas, dice que era con evidente sarcasmo


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

:vomito: OMG...::


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

Hasta cuando va a durar esta espiral descendente? Inverti el 50% en iota por hacerle caso a los hypeadores en plena subida, vaya tremenda cagada, me pasa por novato.

Si llega a 4,3 usd lo vendo todo y adios para siempre, iota nunca mas, prefiero ir a por ganancias de x2-x10, y iota pinta muy lejano a eso.


----------



## Satoshi Nakamoto (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Hasta cuando va a durar esta espiral descendente? Inverti el 50% en iota por hacerle caso a los hypeadores en plena subida, vaya tremenda cagada, me pasa por novato.
> 
> Si llega a 4,3 usd lo vendo todo y adios para siempre, iota nunca mas, prefiero ir a por ganancias de x2-x10, y iota pinta muy lejano a eso.



Todo el mundo que recién entra quiere entrar y besar el santo al cielo, y puede que pase, pero no es lo común,quiza lo mejor es que pares, te plantees que hacer y tu veras si te interesa reinvertir lo que te queda aunque estes en "perdidas", hace años cuando entre a este mundillo la gente al menos tenia paciencia y no esperaba hacerse rico de un día para otro, hasta tenia curiosidad por saber como funcionaba el cotarro y demás, eso ya paso y mucha gente saldrá esquilmada por ello.

Cabeza..


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Hasta cuando va a durar esta espiral descendente? Inverti el 50% en iota por hacerle caso a los hypeadores en plena subida, vaya tremenda cagada, me pasa por novato.
> 
> Si llega a 4,3 usd lo vendo todo y adios para siempre, iota nunca mas, prefiero ir a por ganancias de x2-x10, y iota pinta muy lejano a eso.



Durará hasta el día siguiente que vendas


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Durará hasta el día siguiente que vendas



Es probable )

Pero la verdad es que Tiene pinta de que va a estra estancado mucho tiempo, mientras que otras suben con holgura y tienen eventos clave de forma mas inmediata, si lo que he invertido en iota lo hubiese invertido en otras que me he fijado al estudiar mas el mundillo, hubiese sacado un beneficio de un 50-60% como minimo en una semana, tener secuestrado el dinero en iota me esta quitando un potencial brutal de beneficios


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Es probable )
> 
> Pero la verdad es que Tiene pinta de que va a estra estancado mucho tiempo, mientras que otras suben con holgura, si lo que he invertido en iota lo hubiese invertido en otras que me he fijado al estudiar mas el mundillo, hubiese sacado un beneficio de un 50-60% como minimo en una semana, tener secuestrado el dinero en iota me esta quitando un potencial brutal de beneficios



Y a cuál te subirías?


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Y a cuál te subirías?



Diversifique un poco con lo que me quedaba para invertir en sonm un dia antes de subir un 25%, 
waves una subida del 20-30%
tenia previsto meterle a cardano cuando estaba a 0,11 (ha hecho mas de un x2) queria meterle a xspec pero entre que estaba un poco cagado por la duda, que el dinero en iota estaba secuestrado y el resto de inverisones subian al final pase (ha hecho un x2)
meti a phore hace 2 dias y ha multiplicado x2,5

Despues hice una cagada de entrar en raiblocks hace 2 dias y ahora ha bajado. Y tambien he metido a oxycoin que ayer compre a 0,19 y ha bajado un poco pero promete dar una buena subida cuando entre en binance.

Yo meteria un poco a oxycoin y xspec, aunque esta ultima deberia haber primero una correccion, pero te afirmo que no te fies de mi porque soy un novato


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Diversifique un poco con lo que me quedaba para invertir en sonm un dia antes de subir un 25%,
> waves una subida del 20-30%
> tenia previsto meterle a cardano cuando estaba a 0,11 (ha hecho mas de un x2) queria meterle a xspec pero entre que estaba un poco cagado por la duda, que el dinero en iota estaba secuestrado y el resto de inverisones subian al final pase (ha hecho un x2)
> meti a phore hace 2 dias y ha multiplicado x2,5
> ...



Bueno con esos movimientos no serás tan novato, y se aprende caminando que aquí nadie ha nacido aprendido


----------



## itaka (17 Dic 2017)

Aún falta la noticia big Q, esta noticia, que se debe dar antes de fin de año, deben hacer rebotar a IOTA. 

No puede faltar mucho para la noticia, además algún exchange más debe incluir a IOTA, está en el top 10, y una capitalización brutal. 

Además esta semana es el momento del rebote, todas las criptos han capitalizado un montón, es fácil que tengan corrección e IOTA puede absorberlas capitalizaciones. 

Si no sale ninguna noticia y todo es humo, nos vamos al euro. Además, tampoco puede quedar mucho para que llegue aun corrección gorda del BTC, y arrastre a todas las monedas.

Yo doy unos días más a IOTA.

Edito: Es arriesgado, y tal vez lo más inteligente es hacer caja. Como ha indicado un forero, hasta dogecoin ha dado pelotazo. Estamos cerca de caídas gordas.


----------



## wililon (17 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Aún falta la noticia big Q, esta noticia, que se debe dar antes de fin de año, deben hacer rebotar a IOTA.
> 
> No puede faltar mucho para la noticia, además algún exchange más debe incluir a IOTA, está en el top 10, y una capitalización brutal.
> 
> ...



Hablaban de que se va a dar en él primer trimestre de 2018. De diciembre nada.

A mí me da por culo que anden con estas tonterías de "Tenemos algo muy gordo pero no os lo decimos". Parece de patio de colegio.


----------



## easyridergs (17 Dic 2017)

Yo lo que veo es mucha ansiedad generalizada, como todo sube parece que si esto está parado una temporada es una mierda, que hace cuatro días esto cotizaba a céntimos, parece que hay que hacerse rico en ya jugando 4 perras.

Realmente se están moviendo muchas cosas en IOTA, este proyecto es un matagigantes que la gente no atina a ver.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (17 Dic 2017)

wililon dijo:


> Hablaban de que se va a dar en él primer trimestre de 2018. De diciembre nada.
> 
> A mí me da por culo que anden con estas tonterías de "Tenemos algo muy gordo pero no os lo decimos". Parece de patio de colegio.




Puedes algún enlace donde comentan que será en el primer trimestre de 2018?

Es poco serio que digan que será en diciembre y ahora retrasen tres meses. Si es así, mal pinta.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 18:06 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Yo lo que veo es mucha ansiedad generalizada, como todo sube parece que si esto está parado una temporada es una mierda, que hace cuatro días esto cotizaba a céntimos, parece que hay que hacerse rico en ya jugando 4 perras.
> 
> Realmente se están moviendo muchas cosas en IOTA, este proyecto es un matagigantes que la gente no atina a ver.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk



No nos quejamos de las ganancias, si no, pero es sube todo un x10. Realmente no ha hecho nada diferente IOTA.


----------



## silverwindow (17 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Hasta cuando va a durar esta espiral descendente? Inverti el 50% en iota por hacerle caso a los hypeadores en plena subida, vaya tremenda cagada, me pasa por novato.
> 
> Si llega a 4,3 usd lo vendo todo y adios para siempre, iota nunca mas, prefiero ir a por ganancias de x2-x10, y iota pinta muy lejano a eso.




Aqui se viene llorado, el unico responsable de tus inversiones eres tu.


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

Corre y compra Raiblocks con lo que te den por los Iotas.Seras bien recibido...y esta de oferta.


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Para los que se quejan que no se hacen ricos con Iota en un día, en la primera foto que no se si se aprecia, pero imaginar los que entraron hace 6 meses. 6 meses con la cotización totalmente plana, pero plana muerta de aburrimiento.

Por cierto, la segunda foto, no se si se aprecia, pero el final de la bandera es exactamente el 28 de diciembre día de los inocentes jijiji

O rompe por arriba a por los 6 pavos o nos hace un fist fucking anal intruder en seco


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Para los que se quejan que no se hacen ricos con Iota en un día, en la primera foto que no se si se aprecia, pero imaginar los que entraron hace 6 meses. 6 meses con la cotización totalmente plana, pero plana muerta de aburrimiento.
> 
> Por cierto, la segunda foto, no se si se aprecia, pero el final de la bandera es exactamente el 28 de diciembre día de los inocentes jijiji
> 
> O rompe por arriba a por los 6 pavos o nos hace un fist fucking anal intruder en seco



Jajaja, acojona que el triángulo acabe ese día.


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Am Parkschein-Automaten nach Münzen suchen? Wieviel einfacher wäre es, wenn das Auto selbständig bezahlt. Dass Maschinen direkt andere Maschinen bezahlen ist nahe Zukunft. In Deutschland arbeiten junge Entwickler an einer Lösung, von der sie hoffen,


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

If you wish to see IOTA listed on Poloniex, please fill out their coin request form https://poloniex.com/coinRequest and post a reply here after you have submitted your request. : Iota


----------



## tigrecito (17 Dic 2017)

Ha levantado un poco la paletilla hasta el 3.88 aunque ahora ha retraido.Leo por reddit q los withdraws desde bitfinex ya van rápidos...

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Dic 2017)

Estoy repasándome los grupos de trabajo de slack y me he encontrado con esto. Ojalá sea cierto:


----------



## tigrecito (17 Dic 2017)

Creo q es una nueva versión de la wallet actual (IRI) y no la esperada UCL, no?

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Dic 2017)

No termina de estar muy claro, pero se respira un ambiente muy optimista en slack por varios motivos: 

- Noticia de nuevo wallet inminente
- Posibilidad de que poloniex se tome en serio sacar a iota por la acción popular que se está llevando a cabo
- Gran cantidad de nodos que no paran de salir de forma altruista todos los días y que le están dando vida a la red

También leo que un nuevo snapshot está a la vuelta de la esquina, así que mantened actualizados vuestros wallets locales, y estad atentos al nuevo que está por salir.

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 21:33 ----------




Umami dijo:


> If you wish to see IOTA listed on Poloniex, please fill out their coin request form [url]https://poloniex.com/coinRequest and post a reply here after you have submitted your request. : Iota[/url]



Hecho!. No lleva ni 2 minutos


----------



## Periplo (17 Dic 2017)

vamonoooosss....


----------



## Tir (17 Dic 2017)

Han añadido IOTA a plus500, Dice un comentario en ita que llevava ya unos dias.
Sabéis algo de esto? puede ser muy bueno, lo han puesgto en reddit hace 1 hora y parece coincidir con la subida de ahora

Plus500.com has listed IOTA - USD CFDs! : Iota

Plus500 | Cryptocurrencies | IOTA | IOTUSD

---------- Post added 17-dic-2017 at 22:27 ----------

Parece que van afinando el tema de las transferencias. por reddit (sera cosa mia) pero se huele optimismo en los comentarios. Parece que últimamente han pasado de los memes y empieza a ser bastante constructivo con nuevos nodos y noticias positivas para IOTA.
TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

El market cap general está en casi 600 billones, ha entrado MUCHA pasta estos días.

Ahora que Btc respira se distribuye una parte por las del top 10, la ventaja es que Iota ha tenido mucho hype en un montón de publicaciones y tiene respecto al top, un precio psicológicamente asequible.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Estoy repasándome los grupos de trabajo de slack y me he encontrado con esto. Ojalá sea cierto:



A ver si es la buena, ojalá.


----------



## orbeo (17 Dic 2017)

Si coinmarketcap no está mal, los chinos están tirando a saco.

4 veces el volumen de Bitfinex


----------



## Covid-8M (17 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> Han añadido IOTA a plus500, Dice un comentario en ita que llevava ya unos dias.
> Sabéis algo de esto? puede ser muy bueno, lo han puesgto en reddit hace 1 hora y parece coincidir con la subida de ahora
> 
> Plus500.com has listed IOTA - USD CFDs! : Iota
> ...





Asi es, en Plus500 aparece Iota entre otras 5 criptos. Tambien esta el par etherum/btc.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Dic 2017)

Si teneis un rato os recomiendo lectura:

_Aprendimos por qué nunca debemos comparar Bitcoin con IOTA (MIOTA) otra vez_

*Original en inglés:*
We Learned Why We Should Never Compare Bitcoin to IOTA (MIOTA) Again | Oracle Times

*AutoTraducción al Español:*
Traductor de Google


----------



## Drewcastle (17 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Sí, y si en vez de gastar en iota hubieses comprado los décimos ganadores del sorteo de la navidad tus ingresos sería muchísimo mejores...
> 
> A mí me hace mucha gracia esta gente que a posteriori hace todo tipo de cábalas, una vez ve ya en las tablas de cotización lo que ha pasado en varios días... Si en cambio bitcoin hubiese caído a los infiernos y estas criptos se fuesen a tomar por culo también entonces no se le iluminaría la cabeza con grandes proyectos pasados... Los "grandes proyectos" aparecen siempre curiosamente al ya haber sucedido y tener el dinero en otra parte...
> 
> ...



Podras ladrar lo que quieras, pero quitando iota y raiblocks, todas las inversiones que he hecho esta semana han aumentado ganancias a un ritmo alto.


Y de haber tenido el dinero que inverti en iota libre, lo hubiese puesto en xspec, y hubiese hecho un x2 en dos dias, la unica altcoin donde puse el ojo y me faltaba inversion.

Cagada por hacer caso como novato que soy a la gente en plena hypeada, si, pero la realidad tambien es que mas tarde he hecho aciertos contundentes. 
Asi que si, asi me ira, ganando mucha pasta, a pesar de haberla cagado al principio.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (18 Dic 2017)

IotaUpdates

recomendado para estar al día de noticias iota de varias fuentes en una única página.

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 11:40 ----------

Os recomiendo tambien esta lectura:

*Original en Inglés:*
*Why I sold all my bitcoins for IOTA?!*
Why I sold all my bitcoins for IOTA?!

*Traducción a Español:*
*¿Por qué vendí todos mis bitcoins por IOTA?*
Google Translate

HODL o muerte ::
Por cierto ahora mismo tocado los 4$ y muy buen rollo en todos los canales. A ver qué pasa...


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (18 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Sí, y si en vez de gastar en iota hubieses comprado los décimos ganadores del sorteo de la navidad tus ingresos sería muchísimo mejores...
> 
> A mí me hace mucha gracia esta gente que a posteriori hace todo tipo de cábalas, una vez ve ya en las tablas de cotización lo que ha pasado en varios días... Si en cambio bitcoin hubiese caído a los infiernos y estas criptos se fuesen a tomar por culo también entonces no se le iluminaría la cabeza con grandes proyectos pasados... Los "grandes proyectos" aparecen siempre curiosamente al ya haber sucedido y tener el dinero en otra parte...
> 
> ...



No pierdas el tiempo socio, deja que el himbersor tire su dinero dónde quiera, no ves lo bueno que es y todo lo que hacierta?, que su único fallo fué 'hacer caso' a la gente que estaba hypeada con IOTA.

No entiende que muchos que entramos a menos de 0.50 nos conformábamos con llegar al dólar o pasarlo por poco antes de fin de año. 

Ya volverá a comprar cuando valgan 8 y estemos a punto de otra corrección, así podrá quejarse a gusto de los 'hypeadores'


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

Aquí una web con creo "todos" los enlaces a webs relacionadas con Iota.

Y un mapa interactivo con todos los nodos.

IOTA Nodes


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (18 Dic 2017)




----------



## Tir (18 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Aqui se viene llorado, el unico responsable de tus inversiones eres tu.



:XX::XX::XX:

Volvemos a estar encima de 4 por muy poco, a ver si se mantiene

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 12:15 ----------

tiene muy buena pinta la wallet, me he apuntado a ver que tal.


----------



## blubleo (18 Dic 2017)

Donde están ahora los impacientes que no supieron aguantar 2 dias a 3 bajos?? ::

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josema82 (18 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Aquí una web con creo "todos" los enlaces a webs relacionadas con Iota.
> 
> Y un mapa interactivo con todos los nodos.
> 
> IOTA Nodes



Como mola....:8::8:

Estaria bien que pudieran hacer una app para NAS o Synology para montar un full node en estos sistemas de Backup.


----------



## davitin (18 Dic 2017)

Aguantad, este hilo esta siendo bombardeado por la cuadrilla de troles de bitcoin, se aburren y vienen aqui a que compremos su mierda::


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

blubleo dijo:


> Donde están ahora los impacientes que no supieron aguantar 2 dias a 3 bajos?? ::
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk



En otra espiral descendente tras entrar en otro ATH


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

Este tío de Green Protocol por lo menos está testeando productos reales.

Primero los sensores de parking, ahora esto


Twitter


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Habéis notado un aumento de la velocidad en las tx?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Diría que va igual de mal que siempre

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 15:26 ----------

0.96-0.98 ahí andamos


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Dic 2017)

Parece que "Trinity" se acerca. 

https://twitter.com/sc_actual/status/942801714616328193


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

Porra para mañana.

Yo digo que justo cuando vaya a salir de la bandera hacia arriba subidón de adrenalina yyy...pabajo otra vez


----------



## josema82 (18 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Porra para mañana.
> 
> Yo digo que justo cuando vaya a salir de la bandera hacia arriba subidón de adrenalina yyy...pabajo otra vez



Espero que si, que tengo que cargar mas para reyes ::::


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Porra para mañana.
> 
> Yo digo que justo cuando vaya a salir de la bandera hacia arriba subidón de adrenalina yyy...pabajo otra vez



Puede pasar eso perfectamente o que entre dinero de otras que han pumpeado más recientemente y vuelva a subir.


----------



## R2volador (18 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Porra para mañana.
> 
> Yo digo que justo cuando vaya a salir de la bandera hacia arriba subidón de adrenalina yyy...pabajo otra vez



ORBEO .... creo que el adjetivo calificativo de "confiar" en ti no es correcto, ahora mismo no me sale la palabra correcta , pero apuesto por ti , HOY !! de momento sólo HOY !!! Voy a recargar unas pocas )



P.D: Me ha dicho un amigo coreano que "tengo" ... que si pasa los 4,19$ se va otra vez para los 6 ... ::::

Buen viento Mi Iota !!!!

---------- Post added 18-dic-2017 at 19:24 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Para los que se quejan que no se hacen ricos con Iota en un día, en la primera foto que no se si se aprecia, pero imaginar los que entraron hace 6 meses. 6 meses con la cotización totalmente plana, pero plana muerta de aburrimiento.
> 
> Por cierto, la segunda foto, no se si se aprecia, pero el final de la bandera es exactamente el 28 de diciembre día de los inocentes jijiji
> 
> O rompe por arriba a por los 6 pavos o nos hace un fist fucking anal intruder en seco




Yo me creo el First fucking anal !!! que vaya por adelantado.. pero como te equivoques PUM PAM PIM


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> ORBEO .... creo que el adjetivo calificativo de "confiar" en ti no es correcto, ahora mismo no me sale la palabra correcta , pero apuesto por ti , HOY !! de momento sólo HOY !!! Voy a recargar unas pocas )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno cada uno que haga lo que quiera pero a mi no me pidáis explicaciones eh!!


----------



## R2volador (18 Dic 2017)

Drewcastle dijo:


> Podras ladrar lo que quieras, pero quitando iota y raiblocks, todas las inversiones que he hecho esta semana han aumentado ganancias a un ritmo alto.
> 
> 
> Y de haber tenido el dinero que inverti en iota libre, lo hubiese puesto en xspec, y hubiese hecho un x2 en dos dias, la unica altcoin donde puse el ojo y me faltaba inversion.
> ...




Una pregunta ? de Novato a Novato 
Las otras "inversiones" que dices que has realizado y has tenido ganancias a un ritmo alto (palabras tuyas). Son inversiones que tú has seguido , leído, informado y han sido por tu gran saber, o te has dejado influenciar aunque sea un poco por los "cabrones" estos (que sepáis que es cabrones de cabrones,tíos machotes).
Te resumo por si acaso :

*1. Ganancias en las que tú NO hiciste caso y pérdidas en las que hiciste caso( palabra que usas como Novato, yo también soy Novato?*

*2. Buenas Ganancias en los 2 meses de "mierda" que llevas comprando y vendiendo en Cryptolandia, por la gratitud, amabilidad, afán de compartir el conocimiento por todos estos "cabrones" que dedican su tiempo en escribir en este PEDAZO DE FORO*

Te agradezco por adelantado tu respuesta.


----------



## Periplo (18 Dic 2017)

Esta en crecida lenta pero progresiva hasta vaya usted a saber donde....
For my hold...to the Moon o al menos a 4.7 :rolleye:


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Dic 2017)

Hace poco hizo un doble suelo, cuando pasa eso la tendencia suele cambiar, vamos a ver que pasa en las próximas horas.


----------



## josema82 (18 Dic 2017)

4.34.... ¿han vuelto las maquinitas especuladoras?


----------



## silverwindow (18 Dic 2017)

Habemus wallet?


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Dic 2017)

Duró poco la fiesta...:´´´´´(


----------



## wililon (18 Dic 2017)

Mañana rojo pasado o al siguiente rompe por arriba.


----------



## orbeo (18 Dic 2017)

Twitter


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Esta a 4.32...a ver si pega el estiron, por lo menos a 6 pavos...


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Esta a 4.32...a ver si pega el estiron, por lo menos a 6 pavos...



Si no rompe primero los 4,60 +- va a estar con él sube-baja dentro del canal yo creo.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 00:30 ----------

Lo bueno es que poco a poco el volumen en Corea cada vez es mayor


----------



## multi (19 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> Han añadido IOTA a plus500, Dice un comentario en ita que llevava ya unos dias.
> Sabéis algo de esto? puede ser muy bueno, lo han puesgto en reddit hace 1 hora y parece coincidir con la subida de ahora
> 
> Plus500.com has listed IOTA - USD CFDs! : Iota
> ...




Pero si no recuerdo mal, en Plus500, creo que las posiciones te las cierran en 48 horas...ojo a ese dato


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Dic 2017)

Tenemos anuncio calentito:







En cuanto tengan constancia de las actualizaciones de los nodos soltarán el nuevo wallet.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

Buenos días,

He intentado abrir una cuenta en bitfinex para un familiar (quiere meterle algo también a IOTA) pero pone que se necesita código de invitación. He estado mirando en mi cuenta para ver si había algún apartado desde dónde poder enviar dicha invitación, pero no aparece nada.

En reedit he leído que es debido a la cantidad de depósitos y de reintegros que tienen en bitfinex y que no dan a basto, y que el registro no funciona ni con código ni sin código, sabe alguien algo de esto?

Gracias!


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> He intentado abrir una cuenta en bitfinex para un familiar (quiere meterle algo también a IOTA) pero pone que se necesita código de invitación. He estado mirando en mi cuenta para ver si había algún apartado desde dónde poder enviar dicha invitación, pero no aparece nada.
> 
> ...



Están todos los exchanges petaos.

He mirado y ciertamente piden código, pero es una putada porque entrando en mi cuenta no veo ninguna parte donde den código de invitación, esto es un freno para nuevas entradas de dinero y una jodienda para Iota ya que Bitfinex tiene el mayor volumen.

Para la verificación para mover fiat, ya avisan que tardan 15-20 días, así que al final será mes o mes y medio. Esto ya pasó en verano, para la verificación en Kraken llegaban a tardar hasta 3 meses.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Dic 2017)

En relación al tema de los exchanges comentan en slack que los grandes están esperando a la nueva implementación de IRI + wallet en condiciones para añadir iota. El día que eso suceda el subidón será de escándalo.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Están todos los exchanges petaos.



En Bittrex directamente han suspendido la creacion de nuevas cuentas, ni invitaciones ni gaitas.


----------



## workforfood (19 Dic 2017)

Oso Amoroso dijo:


> En Bittrex directamente han suspendido la creacion de nuevas cuentas, ni invitaciones ni gaitas.



Lo que no entiendo si cada día sale una nueva moneda la mayoría de exchanges no implementa ninguna, prácticamente hay casi las mismas monedas que exchanges. No me quiero imaginar cuantos exchanges deben de estar registrados los especuladores.


----------



## Periplo (19 Dic 2017)

Necesitamos carne fresca,sangre nueva...muah ah ah...::


A los tiburones...:XX: 

Vamos a morir todos.:cook:


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Vamoooooss a topeeeee... a por los 3.50!


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Dic 2017)

Yo creo que están poniendo freno porque si sigue esto así, el sistema puede petar más rápido de lo que nos imaginamos. Imaginaros que entran 100 millones de euros, subida del 100% y al día siguiente, todos quieren sacar 200 millones. Y así un día, y otro día...
Ya no se trata de apostar por una u otra tecnología sino de sacarse en una semana el sueldo de un mes...
Una cosa es que tengas rentabilidades del 10 o 20% al año y otra cosa que en un año puedas tener una rentabilidad del 1000%.
Vamos, que si una empresa quiere montar una fábrica en, por ejemplo Segovia, y le cuesta 5 millones de euros ¿cuanto tiempo tiene que pasar para tenerla amortizada y obtener beneficios? ¿dos años? ¿cinco años?
Meto los 5 millones en criptos y en un año tengo la fábrica requetepagada...
Y si yo tengo una granja con vacas y, despues de pienso, luz, agua, veterinarios...saco en leche 1000 €...mando a tomar por culo a la mitad de las vacas, las vendo y lo meto en criptos.
Por eso, yo creo que esto, va a petar....y solo quedarán las criptos con utilidad real. Aquellas que no tengan utilidad, se irán a la mierda y con ellas se volatizirán millones de dólares.
En ese sentido, creo que IOTA tiene utilidad real. Y cuando pete el sistema, si IOTA vale 200 $, pasará a valer 5 $ pero seguirá ahí.
¿cuando petará? En el mismo momento que Bitcoin baje de golpe y porrazo un 25%...a la gente le entrará el pánico, todos querrar vender, nadie comprará y todo bajará muy rápido... Los que se metieron cuando el bitcoin estaba a 15.000 se quedarán con 1000 €,que los que se metieron cuando estaba a 100, ya habrán salido una semana antes y que, en definiiva, serán los que inicien el proceso...
Creo que estamos como en España en el 2000...la vivienda nunca baja. Epoca en la que, hasta cualquier gañán montaba una agencia inmobiliaria porque todo se vendía; cualquiera compraba una vivienda por 100.000 € y al día siguiente, la ponía en venta por 125.000 y en una semana, la vendía.
¿Que son las ICOs? Para mí, como agencias inmobiliarias; Bitfinex, son constructoras y nosotros como "pasapiseros".
Aquí no va a valer, el si no lo puedes pagar, lo vendes y no pierdes dinero.
Perdón por el rollo pesimista pero yo lo veo así. Aun así, tengo dinero en criptos ¿cuando me retiraré? No lo sé pero de momento, sigo disfrutando de la fiesta.


----------



## multi (19 Dic 2017)

A ver si entre todos, vemos alguna cuenta "normal" desde la que comprar IOTA. Al final, aunque sea muy buena, si no se pueden añadir nuevos compradores...

En Bitfinex siguen con su tema de "Invitation code". Sabemos que tenéis las invitaciones guardadas...que fluyan


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

multi dijo:


> A ver si entre todos, vemos alguna cuenta "normal" desde la que comprar IOTA. Al final, aunque sea muy buena, si no se pueden añadir nuevos compradores...
> 
> En Bitfinex siguen con su tema de "Invitation code". Sabemos que tenéis las invitaciones guardadas...que fluyan



Binance, OKex, exrates

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 11:28 ----------

Se ha jodido el Tangle o q? No va ningún visualizador para ver las tps


----------



## tigrecito (19 Dic 2017)

ha bajado a 3,74 y rebotado bien rapido, tiene pinta de que se está cargando para la subida con la wallet..


----------



## Periplo (19 Dic 2017)

Yo apenas he tenido problemas con la wallet pero estoy deseoso de pillar la nueva y tinglar un poco...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Deben de estar actualizando o algo pq no va nada. 0 nodos conectados 0 tps

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 11:33 ----------

Barbas hijoputa que has tocao!


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Deben de estar actualizando o algo pq no va nada. 0 nodos conectados 0 tps
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 11:33 ----------
> 
> Barbas hijoputa que has tocao!



Puede ser que tenga algo que ver con el aviso de snapshot que diste el otro día?

Os comento que he realizado un withdraw en bitfinex (en ETH) hacia Kraken y ha salido todo correcto y rápido, en media hora tenía los ETH en Kraken.

Off-topic - He sacado una migaja para meterlo en spectrocoin y en la ico de bankera. Para mi IOTA es hold o revienta.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Dic 2017)

Hoy la ostia va a ser brutal.
Si antes lo digo....


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Dic 2017)

No hay duda que están haciendo cambios gordos en toda la infraestructura y tened por seguro que dentro de poco el panorama será muy distinto al actual. Olvidaos de si sube o baja la cotización (menos los avariciosos del intradía entre los que me incluyo :: ) porque iota es caballo ganador a largo plazo


----------



## tigrecito (19 Dic 2017)

sigue acoplada a btc, ambas corrigiendo ahora..


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Joder, otra vez a 3.70$...

Ayer no vendi por miedo a que subiera, otra vez que llegue a 4 pavos vendo y recompro a 3 y pico.


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

He vendido el 80% de IOTA esta mañana a 4,10$.

Me ha costado un montón cambiado por ETH. Valorando que la bajada de hoy... con ETH aguanta más y volveré a entrar muy pronto.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

Joder, vaya rebote, ahora a 4.25, se mueve a lo loco.


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Joder, vaya rebote, ahora a 4.25, se mueve a lo loco.



Donde has visto 4.25 ...


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Donde has visto 4.25 ...



Lo vi en coingecko pero no duró nada. Me parece más fiable coinmarketcap.com, allí marca 4.


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo vi en coingecko pero no duró nada. Me parece más fiable coinmarketcap.com, allí marca 4.



Lo de coinmarketcap y las demas paginas es una media de todos los exchanges, es solo orientativo.

Yo me guio por el precio del exchange donde tengo las iotas.


----------



## mrman (19 Dic 2017)

Boom!






Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Dic 2017)

Justo os iba a comentar lo mismo atentos al pump!

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

Moooooooonnnnnn !!!

Buen viento Mi Iota !!!!


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

A ver si pega el estiron de una vez, me conformo con que llegue a 8 dolares::


----------



## Periplo (19 Dic 2017)

velote por el notixiote.... :Baile:


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Dic 2017)

señores tenemos el nuevo wallet!!!!!!

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 14:32 ----------








This new wallet introduces some major changes, such as moving away from Reattachements, to Transaction Promotion, which after further analysis, has proven to significantly increase transaction confirmations and the Tangle reliability.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Dic 2017)

Cuando los valientes testen la nueva wallet para linux (El puto Cardano no tiene wallet para linux) que haga un post con sus impresiones gracias.

Animo a todos que Criptolandia esta de fiesta hoy.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (19 Dic 2017)

Estoy probando el wallet con un amigo y los envios van infinitamente mejor que con el anterior. En menos de 10 minutos nos hemos mandado los iotas de ida y vuelta!!. esto es otra cosa!!


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

mrman dijo:


> Boom!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Recompré a 3,80$ la mitad de lo sacado hace 3 horas aprox.

Con tu post compré todo lo que me quedaba

ALLIN IOTA !!!

Vamoooooo


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Joder en un momento no se puede ausentar uno ni para comer!

Te echas la siesta un rato y cambia la cotización un 30% 

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 15:01 ----------

Y a principios de 2018 comprar Iotas con euros easy

New platform to buy and sell IOTA


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder en un momento no se puede ausentar uno ni para comer!
> 
> Te echas la siesta un rato y cambia la cotización un 30%



Yo no me hice siesta !!!

Ahora ya si que no tengo nada más !! Lo metí todo y hoy le gané al cambio algunas chapas.

Me voy a clase de Inglés. Espero que mañana cuando mire esté por 5,20$ ::::

Buen viento Mi IOTA !!!!


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Aquí la nota de prensa oficial de Bosch

Robert Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology - Bosch Media Service


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2017)

de coña...hay que holdear a mueeeeelteee...:


----------



## josema82 (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder en un momento no se puede ausentar uno ni para comer!
> 
> Te echas la siesta un rato y cambia la cotización un 30%
> 
> ...



Esta en suiza.... ¿a montoro no le saltaran las alarmas si hago una SEPA a suiza? ::::


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Estoy probando el wallet con un amigo y los envios van infinitamente mejor que con el anterior. En menos de 10 minutos nos hemos mandado los iotas de ida y vuelta!!. esto es otra cosa!!



Después de instalar el nuevo wallet entras en el con la Antigua seed y ya ves tu saldo? O tienes que transferirlos desde el antiguo?


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder en un momento no se puede ausentar uno ni para comer!
> 
> Te echas la siesta un rato y cambia la cotización un 30%
> 
> ...



Ya me he registrado, dicen querer tenerlo en marcha en el primer cuarto de 2018, ojalá funcione bien y nos evitemos tener que hacer toda la rueda para comprar iotas con fiat o cambiar iotas a fiat.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Esta en suiza.... ¿a montoro no le saltaran las alarmas si hago una SEPA a suiza? ::::



A Montoro le canta cuando recibes no cuando envías (supongo vamos)


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Esta en suiza.... ¿a montoro no le saltaran las alarmas si hago una SEPA a suiza? ::::



Según he leído en el exchange no tendrías nada, la compra o venta de los iotas se hacen directamente con tu banco (por sepa, tarjeta...) y con tu wallet, no depositas nada allí (con lo cual evitas que si peta el exchange te quedes a 0), eso si lo he entendido bien.

Saludos.


----------



## tigrecito (19 Dic 2017)

Moon soon...


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Dic 2017)

Mucho volumen esta entrando, tira para arriba muy fuerte............Se acaba de comer la resistencia de 4,5$ com osi nada.


----------



## josema82 (19 Dic 2017)

Panico de compra........, se ha comido 350ks de ventas en 4.5 y ni se ha inmutado...

Y ya sabeis.....

[YOUTUBE]iDVuQi4gdtk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2017)

están todas las Top tirando pa'rriba...8:


----------



## McMax (19 Dic 2017)

Olé que ole que olé!


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Forbes también lo ha publicado, la noticia se está expandiendo rapidísimo. Esta noche los amarillos tienen que meter pasta a saco

Forbes: Bosch Venture Capital invests in a "sizeable amount" of IOTA tokens.
https://www.forbes.com/sites/montym...n-distributed-ledger-technology/#3759bde06260


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

¿Será la subida por esto? 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/montymunford/2017/12/19/robert-bosch-venture-capital-makes-first-investment-in-distributed-ledger-technology/#7b0c3cbf6260

Bosh comprando chapas, estos saben bastante de lo que se está moviendo alrededor de IOTA.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

En Corea ya a 5


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta, ¿Sonstebo que es lo que dice de directivos de Bosh? ¿Van a estar dentro de la fundación?


----------



## Luztu (19 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿Sonstebo que es lo que dice de directivos de Bosh? ¿Van a estar dentro de la fundación?



Que un veterano de Bosch (y socio del brazo "Venture Capital" de Bosch que ha comprado IOTAS), entra a formar parte de la fundación como consejero.

To the moon!!


----------



## tigrecito (19 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una pregunta, ¿Sonstebo que es lo que dice de directivos de Bosh? ¿Van a estar dentro de la fundación?



Si, el director del fondo este de Bosch estará como consejero en la Fundación


----------



## josema82 (19 Dic 2017)

Pabajooooo... xDDDD, que vandazos da esto


----------



## Luztu (19 Dic 2017)

Parece que se está desinflando un poco el subdión

Edito: Pues no, seguimos to the moon ::


----------



## McMax (19 Dic 2017)

Keep calma
And hold iota


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

El comunicado oficial de Bosch

http://www.bosch-presse.de/pressportal/de/en/robert-bosch-venture-capital-makes-first-investment-in-distributed-ledger-technology-137411.html


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

BRUTAL.
Enhorabuena a todos.

Electronics giant Bosch invests in the IOTA cryptocurrency

Robert Bosch Venture Capital (RBVC), the venture capital arm of electronics multinational Bosch, is taking a bet on crypto by investing in *tokens from the IOTA Foundation*, an open-source non-profit foundation building distributed ledger technology. No figures have been disclosed.

IOTA is developing a distributed ledger for the internet of things that allows machines to transfer data and money securely. According to the company, more than $10 billion has been transacted on the decentralised marketplace. IOTA tokens are the platform’s dedicated cryptocurrency.

Neither RBVC or IOTA are disclosing how much the investment is or how many tokens the VC has purchased. The tokens are currently worth around $4 a piece, according to the latest data from Coinmarketcap. This is RBVC’s first token investment.

The Germany-based foundation hopes the investment will garner greater attention for IOTA’s token and help build relationships with Bosch’s global partners. As part of the deal, Dr Hongquan Jiang, a partner at RBVC, will join the foundation’s advisory board.

“We have been working with the IOTA team for more than one year,” said Dr Hongquan Jiang. “I’m very excited about IOTA’s innovative tangle technology, which could potentially become the standard underlying technology for trustless machine to machine communication, security and payment in the IoT space.”

“Distributed ledgers are the future when it comes to truly unleashing the internet of things, and with IOTA we see the potential of becoming the backbone of this emerging machine economy,” added Dominik Schiener, cofounder of IOTA. “We will continue to intensify our collaboration with leading IoT companies and hope to have the first go-to-market solutions ready by the end of 2018.”





Se va a la luna


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

Y el del hype? se ha pasado ya por aquí?


----------



## easyridergs (19 Dic 2017)

Joder, viva IOTA !!!!!! Es que conceptualmente es invatible, se va a cargar todo lo basado en blockchain. El blockchain quedará como reserva de valor, para todo lo demás Tangle.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## endemoniado (19 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder, viva IOTA !!!!!! Es que conceptualmente es invatible, se va a cargar todo lo basado en blockchain. El blockchain quedará como reserva de valor, para todo lo demás Tangle.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk



Pero si a día de hoy el tangle de Iota funciona infinitamente peor que dogecoin, como va a cargarse el blockchain ¿? Primero tendrá que demostrar que funciona digo yo.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Parece que las Tps están estables a 1.57
Que sigue siendo una puta mierda pero mejor que antes


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Pero si a día de hoy el tangle de Iota funciona infinitamente peor que dogecoin, como va a cargarse el blockchain ¿? Primero tendrá que demostrar que funciona digo yo.



Y funcionará, no te quepa duda.

Saludos.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

_Robert Bosch GmbH o Bosch es una compañía alemana iniciada en 1886 por Robert Bosch. Cuenta con 264 centros de producción, 250 delegaciones comerciales y 261.300 empleados en todo el mundo. La facturación del 2006 de Bosch fue de *43.700* millones de euros,1​ según datos de la compañía_


----------



## endemoniado (19 Dic 2017)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Y funcionará, no te quepa duda.
> 
> Saludos.



Eso se parece más a una respuesta emocional y fantasiosa que al tipo de respuesta que esperaría cualquier inversor medianamente serio.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Estoy probando el wallet con un amigo y los envios van infinitamente mejor que con el anterior. En menos de 10 minutos nos hemos mandado los iotas de ida y vuelta!!. esto es otra cosa!!



Podrías aclararme unas dudas respecto al nuevo wallet??

v2.5.5

Assets
76.1 MB iota-2.5.5.tar.gz
78.2 MB iota-2.5.5.x86_64.rpm
74.7 MB IOTA.Wallet-2.5.5.dmg
115 MB IOTA.Wallet.Setup.2.5.5.exe
62 MB iota_2.5.5_amd64.deb

Entiendo que el que hay que darcargarse es este archivo:

115 MB IOTA.Wallet.Setup.2.5.5.exe

Pero en que se diferencia del resto de archivos no .exe?

Disculpa que insista, creo que lo pregunté antes. Este .exe se instala como actualización del anterior? O una vez se instala se puede desinstalar el 2.5.4?

Y la semilla, es una nueva para este wallet y hay que hacer traspaso o se utiliza la misma?

Gracias


----------



## easyridergs (19 Dic 2017)

Es que no entendéis que escalabilidad y blockchain son incompatibles, evidentemente que a cada nuevo proyecto de mejora pero está limitado conceptualmente, es como un motor de gasolina, por muy bien diseñado que esté siempre consumirá más que un buen diseño en diesel, porque es inherente a su funcionamiento, diesel funciona con exceso de aire en la mezcla.
Con el Tangle pasa lo mismo, a medida que aumenten los nodos y su uso irá más y más rápido, porque es inherente a sus algoritmos y funcionamiento. Es cuestión de tiempo y esto las grandes empresas lo saben.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 17:13 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Podrías aclararme unas dudas respecto al nuevo wallet??
> 
> v2.5.5
> 
> ...



El exe es para Windows, el resto es para diferentes distros de Linux, no sé si para MAC.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Es que no entendéis que escalabilidad y blockchain son incompatibles, evidentemente que a cada nuevo proyecto de mejora pero está limitado conceptualmente, es como un motor de gasolina, por muy bien diseñado que esté siempre consumirá más que un buen diseño en diesel, porque es inherente a su funcionamiento, diesel funciona con exceso de aire en la mezcla.
> Con el Tangle pasa lo mismo, a medida que aumenten los nodos y su uso irá más y más rápido, porque es inherente a sus algoritmos y funcionamiento. Es cuestión de tiempo y esto las grandes empresas lo saben.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk
> ...



Ah okk gracias


----------



## aceGuanche (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Podrías aclararme unas dudas respecto al nuevo wallet??
> 
> v2.5.5
> 
> ...



A ver si alguien te ayuda con el resto ya que no uso Wallet de IOTA.


----------



## josema82 (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ah okk gracias




Esperate almenos un par de dias para hacer update y pasate por https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7kt5pl/wallet_v255_release para ver si salen dudas o errores. A los que corre prisa hacer update es a los Full nodes.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

endemoniado dijo:


> Eso se parece más a una respuesta emocional y fantasiosa que al tipo de respuesta que esperaría cualquier inversor medianamente serio.



Amigo estamos en un foro, y yo no animo a nadie a invertir. Si quieres respuestas serias puedes pasarte por el slack y preguntar a los devs. 

Y efectivamente es una respuesta emocional, porque confio en la tecnología que hay detrás y en las empresas que 'partnerizan' con IOTA. Si quiere usted saber el funcionamiento de Tangle, como funciona el PoW en IOTA, que soluciones aporta y demás puede buscar en este mismo hilo, o como ya le he comentado antes en el slack.

Saludos.


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

Yo te dare una respuesta emocional:


*SE VA A LA PUTA LUNA.*


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Dic 2017)

silverwindow dijo:


> Yo te dare una respuesta emocional:
> 
> 
> *SE VA A LA PUTA LUNA.*



Nos comen los chinos! Los chinos nos comen!! :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

Los 5 dólares a puntito de caramelo, se va a liar!


----------



## silverwindow (19 Dic 2017)

Esta noche fiesta de koreanos en yota.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Alguien que sepa de análisis técnico sabría decir que figura se prevee esta noche?


----------



## Agustinex (19 Dic 2017)

Alguien tiene las IOTAS en Binance?


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Ha recuperado el puesto 6 por debajo de Litecoin jijiji


----------



## pepeluilli (19 Dic 2017)

¿por qué no implementan lo de las 12/24 palabras para el wallet?

¿qué sentido tiene tener que poner la semilla (imposible de recordar) una y otra vez para poder operar con él?

¿donde y cómo guardáis vosotros la semilla?


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

pepeluilli dijo:


> ¿por qué no implementan lo de las 12/24 palabras para el wallet?
> 
> ¿qué sentido tiene tener que poner la semilla (imposible de recordar) una y otra vez para poder operar con él?
> 
> ¿donde y cómo guardáis vosotros la semilla?



Impresa en papel y varias copias en diferentes sitios.

Y en un archivo de texto camuflado entre un texto grande para copiar/pegar cundo quiero acceder al wallet. Pero como holdeo no necesito abrirlo nunca.


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien que sepa de análisis técnico sabría decir que figura se prevee esta noche?



My Friend ORBEO tus gráficos y líneas son las que vienes dibujando días atrás, con alguna pequeña "modificación" por intentar descorchar la botella de Champán con una mano y con la otra tener el ratón del PC


Lo sé !!! soy un enfermo !!!

He dicho antes de irme a English Class que esperaba ver los 5,20$ mañana por la mañana, me ha podido la enfermedad, espero que me perdonéis :XX:

Ahora 18:43 ... 5,24$ en Bitfinex .

Mi amigo Koreano me ha dicho que hoy vuela. 
Que el "pollaco" puede ser de 72 inch ::::

Buen viento Mi IOTA !!


----------



## easyridergs (19 Dic 2017)

Parece el Falcon 9 en dirección a Marte ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Registrador (19 Dic 2017)

Estamos a 5.40 a solo 10 céntimos de ATH.


----------



## R2volador (19 Dic 2017)

OS HABÉIS QUEDADO TODOS MUDOS !!!!

JAJAJAJAJAJAJA !!!

Bueno ahora si que os dejo hasta mañana ... o no ...

ahora a desestresarme con un poquito de KickBoxing ... aquí si que me dan ostias !!

y no como Mi IOTA !!! que nos da alegrías !!!

Vamoooooooooooo


----------



## McMax (19 Dic 2017)

Jodet con el punto tabtrader, pongo orden de venta a 5,40 y me lo vende a mercado, Recompro al momento y justo he pillado bajón, aun me ha salido bien y sacado un 1% en la operación xD


----------



## rujtt (19 Dic 2017)

Una persona que tenga Linux Ubuntu y quiera usar la nueva wallet de Iota ¿que archivo o archivos se tiene que bajar de la wallet v2.5.5?

Assets
76.1 MB iota-2.5.5.tar.gz
78.2 MB iota-2.5.5.x86_64.rpm
74.7 MB IOTA.Wallet-2.5.5.dmg
115 MB IOTA.Wallet.Setup.2.5.5.exe
62 MB iota_2.5.5_amd64.deb


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

A ver quien es ahora el guapo que cuestione que IOTA no tiene socios, y esto es solo el principio. Cuando les interese harán más comunicados de este tipo. 
Puede que Volkswagen sea otro que haya comprado tokens, ya salieron juntos en la tele alemana.
Los alemanes han decidido apostar por este proyecto, no van a dejar que todo se lo queden asiáticos, rusos y norteamericanos.


----------



## Oso Amoroso (19 Dic 2017)

Por mi parte las escasas que me quedaban( unas 230) las acabo de liquidar, prefiero buscar otras opciones, suerte con los coreanos esta noche  .......si veo otra oportunidad mas adelante volvere a entrar.


----------



## aceGuanche (19 Dic 2017)

rujtt dijo:


> Una persona que tenga Linux Ubuntu y quiera usar la nueva wallet de Iota ¿que archivo o archivos se tiene que bajar de la wallet v2.5.5?
> 
> Assets
> 76.1 MB iota-2.5.5.tar.gz
> ...



62 MB iota_2.5.5_amd64.deb


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

donde rompa el 5.48 (coinmarketcap).....donde lo rompa....
en fin que en Korea estan a punto de que se suba a $6.0 por un buen tiempo...


----------



## josema82 (19 Dic 2017)

Vamos por los 5.5, pero hay casi 500k en venta en esa resistencia..... a ver si el bosh esta despierto..... xD

Edit: Diooooos que se la ha comido en nadaaaa


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

superaod el maximo en bitfinex... Via libre o caída libre


----------



## Periplo (19 Dic 2017)

:Baile:Via Lactea....


----------



## easyridergs (19 Dic 2017)

Pues ahora el Tangle está en unos 3.5 tps, de llegar justo a 1 a pasar a 3.5 es una 
mejora bestial.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Pues ahora el Tangle está en unos 3.5 tps, de llegar justo a 1 a pasar a 3.5 es una
> mejora bestial.



¿es por la nueva wallet?


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

En investing me marca ya 5.75, velote verde, una vez superado esto ni idea de donde puede irse.


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En investing me marca ya 5.75, velote verde, una vez superado esto ni idea de donde puede irse.



pues si la otra vez llegó a superar a ripple en marketcap... Ahora mismo está a la mitad de ripple. Si llega a superarle, justo a doblar importe. Sería una animalada. Me cuesta creerlo.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Estamos en unos 500MM de volumen 24h
En el anterior subidón, llegamos a los casi 3 billones, vamos que queda tela x cortar en esta subida


----------



## rebollete (19 Dic 2017)

Para mi, lo mas importante es donde puede llegar esta crypto, vendran momentos en los que tambien dudaremos, madre mia ver como despues de esa subida anterior ves que se estaba perdiendo, y todas las demas subiendo. 
Como digo, aunque he tenido momentos duros que me decian "vende, vende", hold a tope y sea lo que Dios quiera.


----------



## species8472 (19 Dic 2017)

Y Kraken caido, sin poder pasar el trocito de btc a binance...ahora además resulta que para bitfinex hace falta un código para darse de alta...algún buen samaritano ¿donde lo consigo?


----------



## coolerman (19 Dic 2017)

Yo me he bajado en 5.5. Suerte a los aventureros.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> pues si la otra vez llegó a superar a ripple en marketcap... Ahora mismo está a la mitad de ripple. Si llega a superarle, justo a doblar importe. Sería una animalada. Me cuesta creerlo.



El último rally fue de 0.35 hasta los 5.50, aunque cuando cogió fuerza fue al pasar a valer 1 dólar. 
Que pueda llegar a valer 8 o 10 dólares no sería raro en cryptoworld, mira el rally de EOS o el de Ripple. Vamos a ver que pasa, pero pinta bien.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

species8472 dijo:


> Y Kraken caido, sin poder pasar el trocito de btc a binance...ahora además resulta que para bitfinex hace falta un código para darse de alta...algún buen samaritano ¿donde lo consigo?



Es que eso es lo bueno, que piden código de invitación, pero ese código no aparece por ninguna parte.

Por lo menos está mañana he buscado y aparece por ninguna parte en mi cuenta.


----------



## Piotr (19 Dic 2017)

rebollete dijo:


> Para mi, lo mas importante es donde puede llegar esta crypto, vendran momentos en los que tambien dudaremos, madre mia ver como despues de esa subida anterior ves que se estaba perdiendo, y todas las demas subiendo.
> Como digo, aunque he tenido momentos duros que me decian "vende, vende", hold a tope y sea lo que Dios quiera.



Yo cuando cayó a los 4.40 preferí guardar mis IOTAS en ETH porque el asunto pintaba bastante mal, la verdad. Gracias a eso me he beneficiado de la subida de ETH. 
Y hoy cuando he visto varias noticias positivas pues he vuelto a IOTA sobre el 4.60 y aquí estamos.

He perdido ese 0.30 de diferencia pero a cambio he podido tradear con mi dinero.

Lo malo es que ahora uno no sabe cuando salir...:|:|


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Piotr dijo:


> Yo cuando cayó a los 4.40 preferí guardar mis IOTAS en ETH porque el asunto pintaba bastante mal, la verdad. Gracias a eso me he beneficiado de la subida de ETH.
> Y hoy cuando he visto varias noticias positivas pues he vuelto a IOTA sobre el 4.60 y aquí estamos.
> 
> He perdido ese 0.30 de diferencia pero a cambio he podido tradear con mi dinero.
> ...



Hay varios estudios que demuestran que las carteras de fondos que obtienen más rentabilidad, son precisamente de gente que ha fallecido y durante años no han habido movimientos.

Es muy difícil hacer market timing, te puede salir bien una vez, pero una mala te puede fundir la rentabilidad acumulada.


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

Davitin...donde esta? se quedo dormido o le ha dado un paro al ver que IOTA ya va a por los $6.0 xD....
De verdad que esto es una salvajada...mi intencion es bajarme en $7.35..puse orden de venta IOTA/ETH en $0.0090, sera posible? por ahora va en $0.0070 en btifinex, si ETH no sube % mucho...acabaria haciendome un 60%...es mi estimado porque entre en $0.005965

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 21:35 ----------

Ojito a bitcoin ya ha tocado 2 veces el dia d ehoy los $17.900, el unico que sostiene al bitcoin es bithumb que esta en 19mil algo, sera que nos vamos para abajo? es lo unico que frenaria la subida de IOTA....tal vez


----------



## ilusion (19 Dic 2017)

Alguien me puede echar una mano? No veo mis iotas en bitfinex!!! Me las habrán robado? Donde tengo que acceder para verlas?

Gracias

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano? No veo mis iotas en bitfinex!!! Me las habrán robado? Donde tengo que acceder para verlas?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk



¿Las has llegado a ver antes? A mi me pasó, que veía mi saldo en USD y me desapareció. En los rapports estaban todas las transacciones. Fue un día que tuvieron problemas gordos. Al final, me apareció todo el dinero, tarde, pq se me escapó el tren, pero apareció.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano? No veo mis iotas en bitfinex!!! Me las habrán robado? Donde tengo que acceder para verlas?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> ...



Mira en el apartado wallets, allí deberían de estar. Veo complicado robar nada si tienes puesto verificación en dos pasos en bitfinex y una buena contraseña. 

Si te hubieran robado se veria reflejado en el apartado transacciones.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Davitin...donde esta? se quedo dormido o le ha dado un paro al ver que IOTA ya va a por los $6.0 xD....
> De verdad que esto es una salvajada...mi intencion es bajarme en $7.35..puse orden de venta IOTA/ETH en $0.0090, sera posible? por ahora va en $0.0070 en btifinex, si ETH no sube % mucho...acabaria haciendome un 60%...es mi estimado porque entre en $0.005965
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 21:35 ----------
> ...



Pues hasta que cambie la dificultad de minado en Bch y hagan switch otra vez a Btc, empiece a vaciar la mempool y a subir precio. Lo de siempre vamos.

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 21:44 ----------




ilusion dijo:


> Alguien me puede echar una mano? No veo mis iotas en bitfinex!!! Me las habrán robado? Donde tengo que acceder para verlas?
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk



Mira en los wallets


----------



## ilusion (19 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Las has llegado a ver antes? A mi me pasó, que veía mi saldo en USD y me desapareció. En los rapports estaban todas las transacciones. Fue un día que tuvieron problemas gordos. Al final, me apareció todo el dinero, tarde, pq se me escapó el tren, pero apareció.



Si , las vi el día que las compré.
Y lo malo es que hoy he mandado más Bitcoin para comprar iotas y no puedo ver mis iotas ni nada. Ni en wallets ni en ningún sitio

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arras2 (19 Dic 2017)

ilusion dijo:


> Si , las vi el día que las compré.
> Y lo malo es que hoy he mandado más Bitcoin para comprar iotas y no puedo ver mis iotas ni nada. Ni en wallets ni en ningún sitio
> 
> Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk



Escribe un ticket. A mi me pasó algo parecido y no pasó nada. En unas horas solucionado. Suerte.


----------



## josema82 (19 Dic 2017)

To the Core !!!!

Me lo paso teta viendo estas velas XDD


----------



## calamatron (19 Dic 2017)

Ya han llegado los cagones,todos vendiendo y al infierno se va iota.


----------



## Tir (19 Dic 2017)

aguantar toca que bastantes alegrias nos ha dado por ahora.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Ya han llegado los cagones,todos vendiendo y al infierno se va iota.



Yo no vendo...quien no arriesga no gana. Si mañana me levanto con un 3,5...pues me fastidio.
Me jodería más por la parienta, que está todo el rato diciendo "vende, vende..."
y me tocaría aguantarla el "te lo dije, te lo dije"
MORALEJA: nunca le digas a la parienta "hoy hemos ganado 200 euros". Mañana cuando me pregunte, le diré bueno, la cosa se ha estabilizado, ganando, perdiendo....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Dic 2017)

no se que cojones pasa que bajan todas...

All Coins | CoinMarketCap


----------



## davitin (19 Dic 2017)

Joder, me levanto me da siesta y me encuentro con el subidon y luego con la bajada.

Yo no vendo, la bajada es la tipica de cuando baja bitcoin, en cuanto vuelva a subir bitcoin la peña volvera a meter pasta.


----------



## orbeo (19 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Yo no vendo...quien no arriesga no gana. Si mañana me levanto con un 3,5...pues me fastidio.
> Me jodería más por la parienta, que está todo el rato diciendo "vende, vende..."
> y me tocaría aguantarla el "te lo dije, te lo dije"
> MORALEJA: nunca le digas a la parienta "hoy hemos ganado 200 euros". Mañana cuando me pregunte, le diré bueno, la cosa se ha estabilizado, ganando, perdiendo....



Pero cómo le contáis estas cosas a la jefa!

---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:40 ----------

Sube un 20% y ahora baja un 2 y alguno está ya con los huevos apretados, como venga una corrección gorda aquí fallece medio foro


----------



## haruki murakami (19 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero cómo le contáis estas cosas a la jefa!
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:40 ----------
> 
> Sube un 20% y ahora baja un 2 y alguno está ya con los huevos apretados, como venga una corrección gorda aquí fallece medio foro



Es posible...pero los mas antiguos hold forever. Hay que tener nervios de acero...Aunque en algun momento he pensado que si viene una correcion gorda (40% al 50% de caida) creo que podriamos pasar por una edad media en las cryptos. Aunque eso tambien seria sano, dejar trabajar a los devs en sus cryptos y tokens...y que las noticias ya luego no tengan tanta relevancia...es que ahora mismo toda noticia es un pump tremendo


----------



## itaka (19 Dic 2017)

Creo que a IOTA le queda aún otra subida hasta 7 dolares, igual en plan loco alguno compra en 10 o 12, pero si llega a 7 venderé una parte, sin dudarlo. 

El problema es que pete el BTC, que arrastraría a todas las criptos, pero una bajada del 20% en btc no es nada, estamos acostumbrados. 

Eso si algún día llegará las caidas gordas, pq pasa en todos los mercados.

De todas manera en caso de caidas generalizadas, a mi me da más confianza IOTA, recordemos que esta minada totalmente y las manos fuertes van a ir soltando al ritmo que les interese. No creo que veamos desplomes que lleven IOTA a 1 euro en cambio no me extrañaría ver a Litelcoin a 20 dolares.

Para animaros recordad que el autor del hilo, dijo que igual llegaba a 10 dolares y que traspasar máximos era señal de compra, y los hemos pasado hoy, no se han mantenido pero se han pasado.


----------



## Juan Palomo (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues hasta que cambie la dificultad de minado en Bch y hagan switch otra vez a Btc, empiece a vaciar la mempool y a subir precio. Lo de siempre vamos.
> 
> No jodas, explícaselo a un abuelete verás que risas :8:
> 
> ...


----------



## yanpakal (20 Dic 2017)

El grupo de linkedin vuelve a tener miembros, practicamente se puede usar el numero de miembros como medidor del interes en la moneda xD

dejo esto que han puesto Welcome Edward Greve to the IOTA Foundation


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

Espero que esta noche no se desplome...estoy en el curro con las manos atadas...tengo mis iotas en bitfinex, la web movil es una mierda donde ni siquiera puedes seleccionar las criptos correctamente...ademas, tampoco tienen usdt...a que las iba a cambiar?

Confiemos en que aguante o incluso suba.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

En Corea a 6,15


----------



## itaka (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> En Corea a 6,15



Alguien se ha abierto una cuenta en Coinone? 

Davitin, tranquilo. A IOTA la queda cuerda, estoy seguro que van a soltar más noticias en breves. Además BTC no va a caer aún.

Si con la mierda de wallet que tiene y dos exchanges cotiza, a poco que vayan soltando noticias positivas se va para arriba.


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Alguien se ha abierto una cuenta en Coinone?
> 
> Davitin, tranquilo. A IOTA la queda cuerda, estoy seguro que van a soltar más noticias en breves. Además BTC no va a caer aún.
> 
> Si con la mierda de wallet que tiene y dos exchanges cotiza, a poco que vayan soltando noticias positivas se va para arriba.



Eso espero, pero ya ha roto los 5 dolares hacia abajo...

El puto bitcoin, cae en el momento mas inoportuno siempre, menudo cancer.


----------



## Tir (20 Dic 2017)

Bitcoincash entreblockchain y disponible en gdax se lo esta llevando todo....


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Dic 2017)

El Jihan jugando con las monedas, la minería es un cáncer.


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero cómo le contáis estas cosas a la jefa!
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-dic-2017 at 23:40 ----------
> 
> Sube un 20% y ahora baja un 2 y alguno está ya con los huevos apretados, como venga una corrección gorda aquí fallece medio foro



Mi plan es esperar que suba, retirar lo que he invertido y dejar los beneficios que trabajen.
Luego le diré a la parienta que, todo se ha venido abajo, que menos mal que recuperé lo invertido y con lo poco que he sacado la invito a cenar esa noche.
A los dos años, si he perdido todo, seguiré con ella; si llegamos a 100, me buscaré a una más joven...


----------



## easyridergs (20 Dic 2017)

Vended ya, vended ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Y luego podeis volver a entrar a 10$ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

IOTA se lo va a comer todo, la minería está muerta ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Registrador (20 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vended ya, vended ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Y luego podeis volver a entrar a 10$ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> IOTA se lo va a comer todo, la minería está muerta ¡¡¡¡¡



Viendo como la minería se ha convertido en una mafia china, da gusto poder moverse a un sistema sin putos mineros.


----------



## vpsn (20 Dic 2017)

Yates y putaas yates y putas!


----------



## antonio estrada (20 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Mi plan es esperar que suba, retirar lo que he invertido y dejar los beneficios que trabajen.
> Luego le diré a la parienta que, todo se ha venido abajo, que menos mal que recuperé lo invertido y con lo poco que he sacado la invito a cenar esa noche.
> A los dos años, si he perdido todo, seguiré con ella; si llegamos a 100, me buscaré a una más joven...



Ese es el espíritu, qué joder!! ::


----------



## josema82 (20 Dic 2017)

¿Sois consientes que con la apertura de omoku.io | Buy and sell IOTA tokens instantly nos vamos a pasar por el forro los co.ones la futura ley de identificación en Exchanges? 

Innovan hasta en Exchanges :XX::XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Dic 2017)

Con Bch es la única crypto que ahora mismo está aguantando el tipo. Me está tentando vender mi inversión en bitcoin y cambiar todo a IOTA por la puta especulación minera y más después de la asociación con Bosch. 

Si no lo he hecho es porque me gusta diversificar, pero se traen un cachondeo bueno con los pump and dumps entre BTC y BCH, parece eso una casa de putas.


----------



## itaka (20 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Con Bch es la única crypto que ahora mismo está aguantando el tipo. Me está tentando vender mi inversión en bitcoin y cambiar todo a IOTA por la puta especulación minera y más después de la asociación con Bosch.
> 
> Si no lo he hecho es porque me gusta diversificar, pero se traen un cachondeo bueno con los pump and dumps entre BTC y BCH, parece eso una casa de putas.



veo más fácil un x2 en IOTA que en BTC, pero todo es posible.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 10:46 ----------




Azkenchack dijo:


> Mi plan es esperar que suba, retirar lo que he invertido y dejar los beneficios que trabajen.
> Luego le diré a la parienta que, todo se ha venido abajo, que menos mal que recuperé lo invertido y con lo poco que he sacado la invito a cenar esa noche.
> A los dos años, si he perdido todo, seguiré con ella; si llegamos a 100, me buscaré a una más joven...



Si llega a 99 menuda putada. Como la explicas a la parienta que eres millonario y no la has contado nada.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> veo más fácil un x2 en IOTA que en BTC, pero todo es posible.



Yo creo que lo que me pasa es que habiendo hecho un precio medio de compra de 0.5, se me hace raro comprar ahora, teniendo una buena cantidad de IOTA para el futuro lo que hago es diversificar en otras que encuentro útiles como Omisego o Populous de la red de Ethereum. Pero si tengo que apostar a una moneda es a IOTA.


----------



## digipl (20 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vended ya, vended ¡¡¡¡¡¡ Y luego podeis volver a entrar a 10$ ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
> 
> IOTA se lo va a comer todo, la minería está muerta ¡¡¡¡¡



Por ahora lo que está moribundo es el tangle. El nuevo wallet y la ampliación de nodos no solo no mejora nada sino que lo empeora. En estos momentos, de nuevo, la red está colapsando.

Y mi felicitación a los ganadores. Una clara demostración que, en este mundo, es mejor un buen marketing que un buen producto.


----------



## itaka (20 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo creo que lo que me pasa es que habiendo hecho un precio medio de compra de 0.5, se me hace raro comprar ahora, teniendo una buena cantidad de IOTA para el futuro lo que hago es diversificar en otras que encuentro útiles como Omisego o Populous de la red de Ethereum. Pero si tengo que apostar a una moneda es a IOTA.



Omisego creo que es una buena apuesta, a mi se me paso el tren, ahora me pasa lo mismo que verlas a 18 se me hace caro cuando estuve a punto de comprar a 6. 

Populous no la conozco, investigare.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (20 Dic 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Por ahora lo que está moribundo es el tangle. El nuevo wallet y la ampliación de nodos no solo no mejora nada sino que lo empeora. En estos momentos, de nuevo, la red está colapsando.
> 
> Y mi felicitación a los ganadores. *Una clara demostración que, en este mundo, es mejor un buen marketing que un buen producto.*



Hablas de las otras dos monedas DAG (byteball y railblocks)? porque eso si es marketing del bueno, en la fundación IOTA no tienen ni idea de lo que es el marketing me parece a mi, si no ahora mismo valdría 10€.


----------



## itaka (20 Dic 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Por ahora lo que está moribundo es el tangle. El nuevo wallet y la ampliación de nodos no solo no mejora nada sino que lo empeora. En estos momentos, de nuevo, la red está colapsando.
> 
> Y mi felicitación a los ganadores. Una clara demostración que, en este mundo, es mejor un buen marketing que un buen producto.



Pues imagina cuando funcione IOTA al precio que estará. 

Tangle estará moribundo, pero a si alguien se piensa que Bosch va a meterse en esto sin estar seguro que puede funcionar es que no conoce a los alemanes.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Yo diría que la red va igual de mal que siempre, no peor.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 11:16 ----------

Por cierto, la noticia del market de datos fue sobre el 30 de noviembre. El subidón comenzó dos o tres días después, llegando al ath y x3 en volumen el día 6 de diciembre.

Los que seguimos esto como quien ve una final de champions, absorvemos la noticia al momento, pero la nota de prensa de Bosch (que es un notición que una empresa así invierta directamente en criptos, ya que hasta ahora las empresas siempre eran o bancos o venture capital) va a tardar en llegar a los medios más tradicionales. Sumando que Bitifinex no acepta clientes de momento, y lo que tardan las altas y transferencias, yo creo que a partir de hoy o mañana podemos tener otro arreón. Iota a subido a 1b negociado, cuando el anterior ath llegó a casi 3b.

Ojala no me equivoque y veamos los 7.5-8 para antes de navidad.

Alguien sabe cuando es el cambio de dificultad de minado en Bch?? Cuando cambie y Btc empiece a tirar para arriba modo agujero negro podría frenar la subida de Iota si se diese esta misma semana.


----------



## McMax (20 Dic 2017)

Que sube que sube fiu que sube que sube fiu fiu


----------



## easyridergs (20 Dic 2017)

digipl dijo:


> Por ahora lo que está moribundo es el tangle. El nuevo wallet y la ampliación de nodos no solo no mejora nada sino que lo empeora. En estos momentos, de nuevo, la red está colapsando.
> 
> Y mi felicitación a los ganadores. Una clara demostración que, en este mundo, es mejor un buen marketing que un buen producto.



Cuantas tps puede hacer BTC ? Máximo 2 y con suerte. Cuantos años hace que existe BTC ? Un huevo y cada día va a peor. BTC y toda su submierda está muerta.


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe que significa en marketcap cuando marcan a uno de los exchanges con tres asteriscos??

Coinone aparece al final de la lista, como si no se contabilizara sus 200MM

*** Price/Volume Excluded - Outlier Detected


----------



## davitin (20 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien sabe que significa en marketcap cuando marcan a uno de los exchanges con tres asteriscos??
> 
> Coinone aparece al final de la lista, como si no se contabilizara sus 200MM
> 
> *** Price/Volume Excluded - Outlier Detected



Yo creo que eso lo hacen cuando el precio o el volumen de la moneda tiene demasiada diferencia con el de otros exchanges, y no lo contabilizan para no distorsionar la media que hacen entre todos los exchanges. Digo yo.


----------



## Mr. Satan (20 Dic 2017)

McMax dijo:


> Que sube que sube fiu que sube que sube fiu fiu



jajaja :fiufiu:


----------



## R2volador (20 Dic 2017)

Vamooooooooo
Ya estoy por aquí!!!!!!

To the Moooooooonnnnn !!!!

Ayer cuando cerré el chiringuito... quería ver los 5,20$ !!!
Ahora estamos en 5,34$ !!!

30 días después:

20 de noviembre 2017 hora 12:00 p.m (1h menos en El Paraíso). Mi IOTA 0,945$ 

20 de diciembre 2017 hora 12:52 p.m (1h menos en El Paraíso). Mi IOTA 5,519$ 

Para los analistas, para los matemáticos, para los llorones y para los valientes...
A ESTO COMO SE LE LLAMA ?

Buen viento Mi IOTA !!!

Edito : entre que he empezado a escribir y he consultado cotización es la diferencia de precio de 5,34 a 5,51... esto vuela !!!


----------



## josema82 (20 Dic 2017)

En enero seguro que volvemos a ver los 4.2 xDDD

¿alguien ha instalado ya el Wallet en casa?


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> En enero seguro que volvemos a ver los 4.2 xDDD
> 
> ¿alguien ha instalado ya el Wallet en casa?



Lo acabo de instalar. Es igual que el anterior.

Simplemente instalar, abrir, meter la seed y sale el saldo y movimientos como en el anterior. De aspecto es igual.

Lo que no se, la versión 2.5.4 hay que dejarla en el Pc o se puede desinstalar??


----------



## R2volador (20 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> En enero seguro que volvemos a ver los 4.2 xDDD
> 
> ¿alguien ha instalado ya el Wallet en casa?



"seguro" ?

en serio ? entonces que hacemos vendemos a 5,33 y recompramos a tu "seguridad" de 4,2 ?

Campeón los 4,2 ya no los ves más en tu vida !!! jajajaj !!!


P.D: Por los GUEVUOS DE LOS IOTANOS !!!::::

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 13:46 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Lo acabo de instalar. Es igual que el anterior.
> 
> Simplemente instalar, abrir, meter la seed y sale el saldo y movimientos como en el anterior. De aspecto es igual.
> 
> Lo que no se, la versión 2.5.4 hay que dejarla en el Pc o se puede desinstalar??




Y como has visto el funcionamiento ? que opinas o como la ves ?


----------



## Hinel (20 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> En enero seguro que volvemos a ver los 4.2 xDDD
> 
> ¿alguien ha instalado ya el Wallet en casa?



----------------


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> "seguro" ?
> 
> en serio ? entonces que hacemos vendemos a 5,33 y recompramos a tu "seguridad" de 4,2 ?
> 
> ...



Funcionamiento no lo sé porque tenía los Iotas en el wallet ya, ha sido meter la misma seed y al abrirse ahí estaba el saldo y los movimientos.

Estéticamente es exactamente igual.


----------



## josema82 (20 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> "seguro" ?
> 
> en serio ? entonces que hacemos vendemos a 5,33 y recompramos a tu "seguridad" de 4,2 ?
> 
> ...



No, si yo voy a HOLD until The Moon, es para prepararme psicologicamente por si pasa....:XX::XX:


----------



## DrJ (20 Dic 2017)

Dejando a parte el tema de subidas y bajadas ¿pensais que el wallet es por fin de confianza? 
Que ya va siendo hora de ser dueños de nuestros iotas y no el exchange


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Dic 2017)

DrJ dijo:


> Dejando a parte el tema de subidas y bajadas ¿pensais que el wallet es por fin de confianza?
> Que ya va siendo hora de ser dueños de nuestros iotas y no el exchange



Estéticamente es igual, no he leído las notas de la actualización pero sé que hay cambios. Si te da miedo puedes esperar a la buena que ya le queda poco, yo no he tenido problemas eso si te puedo decir.

---------- Post added 20-dic-2017 at 16:36 ----------




itaka dijo:


> Omisego creo que es una buena apuesta, a mi se me paso el tren, ahora me pasa lo mismo que verlas a 18 se me hace caro cuando estuve a punto de comprar a 6.
> 
> Populous no la conozco, investigare.



No creas, Omisego es una pasarela de pago Crypto - fiat, en uno o dos años se puede disparar su valor conforme engorde este mercado. Ni mucho menos creo que sea tarde.

Populous pues es para hacer facturas, algo fundamental en el mundo empresarial y que tiene un sentido enorme en la blockchain. PaiPay hace lo mismo, pero cotiza a solo 2 dólares, la putada es que hay que comprar en etherdelta, que es un cáncer de exchange. Populous estaba a 2 dólares en Etherdelta y no supe comprarla de lo difícil que es ese sitio.

Por cierto, hablando de IOTA:

IOTA Nelson ready for public preview


----------



## easyridergs (20 Dic 2017)

Ahora estoy probando el wallet y va bien, es igual de cutrillo que el anterior pero funciona bien. Eso sí, siempre que se envíe miotas se debe generar una dirección de recepción nueva.

Importante, si generáis la seed de forma automática cambiad manualmente varias letras, os ahorraréis disgustos.


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Dic 2017)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.
> 
> Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo. ::



Refloto el primer mensaje de este hilo.

Simplemente...
Para recordarme entré a 1 $ con 3.000 €
Para vencer las ganas de vender cuando baja de 5,5 a 4,73
Para resistir cuando veo que otros están subiendo y yo bajando
Porque ahora sufro viendo que está luchando por estar a 5 cuando hace una semana sufria cuando luchaba por estar a 4
Porque estoy estoy hasta la p. de levantarme todos los dias a las 6:00 de la mañana y aguantar al h.p. de mi jefe
Porque sé que cuando me jubile, después de estar trabajando desde los 25 (ahora tengo 47) me va a quedar (si me queda) una p.m. de jubilación
Porque en un mes he ganado más dinero que toda mi p. vida ahorrando (y empecé a los 25)
Porque estoy viviendo un sueño y no quiero despertarme.

Y porque Jdnec_wow ha hecho que me sienta vivo.

Iros a la mierda putos especuladores que vendeis cuando ganais 500 míseros euros.

Como dije anteriormete, podré perder 3.000 euros pero NUNCA me ARREPENTIRÉ de haberlo intentado.

P.D.: Vengo de una comida de empresa calentito. Mucho bla bla bla, soy los mejores, la empresa va de p.m. gracias a vosotros pero yo sigo con mi sueldo de hace 5 años...


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Creo que ya se puso antes, pero por si alguien quiere comprar Iota directo con euros hay esta opción también además de los exchanges.

omoku.io | Buy and sell IOTA tokens instantly


----------



## Broly (20 Dic 2017)

Imagino que llego tarde para comprar, ¿no?  ¿Sigue valiendo la pena después de los subidones o sería arriesgarse?


----------



## tigrecito (20 Dic 2017)

Hodl tendra su recompensa..






Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VictorW (20 Dic 2017)

azkenchack dijo:


> refloto el primer mensaje de este hilo.
> 
> Simplemente...
> Para recordarme entré a 1 $ con 3.000 €
> ...



ole tu!!! 
Así habla un hombre joderrrr


----------



## orbeo (20 Dic 2017)

Jijiji


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (20 Dic 2017)

El wallet (y nuevo IRI) va mejor que el anterior en el sentido de la rapidez de las transacciones, al menos eso he notado en mis pruebas. Le faltan millones de cosas todavía para estar a la altura pero al menos consigo mover iotas entre seeds en relativo poco tiempo comparado con la anterior version.

Poquito a poco se hace camino.


----------



## R2volador (20 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Refloto el primer mensaje de este hilo.
> 
> Simplemente...
> Para recordarme entré a 1 $ con 3.000 €
> ...




Otro Brindis cojones!!!
A la mie... los llorones !!!
Estoy poeta... oto bindis por nozotros !!
Y biba nuestors cojones !! 
Yo tanbien bengo de cena !!!

Edito: ME VOY DE FIESTA CON MIS IOTAS !!!!
Vamooooooo


----------



## josema82 (20 Dic 2017)

Lo que me río en este hilo de talibanes...... Iota akbar ¡!!! 

Yo de aquí no me bajó hasta los 100 xDD


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (20 Dic 2017)

No se si lo habíais publicado sobre esto, pero me ha llamado la atención que un pueblo de los paises bajos haya elegido *iota *para poner en marcha una prueba piloto relacionada con la "verificación de valores" entre administración y ciudadanos:

*Fuente traducida:* 
Traductor de Google

*Localización del municipio: *
Google Maps


----------



## Saixs (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Creo que ya se puso antes, pero por si alguien quiere comprar Iota directo con euros hay esta opción también además de los exchanges.
> 
> omoku.io | Buy and sell IOTA tokens instantly



Esto de momento no va ¿no?


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (21 Dic 2017)

Saixs dijo:


> Esto de momento no va ¿no?



Quieren tenerla en marcha en el primer cuarto del año que viene, entre enero y marzo, te puedes registrar ya por eso si quieres.

Saludos.


----------



## Engongita (21 Dic 2017)

Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Compré a través de Bitfinex Iota mediante Bitcoin, en bitfinex me pone que tengo 2.300,586900 Mi , que entiendo que son 2300Mi, y mi pregunta es: cuando pone el valor de iota en los exchange (hoy 4,31€) entiendo que es el valor de Megaiota? Porque si paso mis Megaiota a Iota multiplicando por 1 millón y lo multiplico por el valor, soy rico!!! Muchas gracias, a ver si alguien me lo aclara


----------



## vpsn (21 Dic 2017)

Engongita dijo:


> Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Compré a través de Bitfinex Iota mediante Bitcoin, en bitfinex me pone que tengo 2.300,586900 Mi , que entiendo que son 2300Mi, y mi pregunta es: cuando pone el valor de iota en los exchange (hoy 4,31€) entiendo que es el valor de Megaiota? Porque si paso mis Megaiota a Iota multiplicando por 1 millón y lo multiplico por el valor, soy rico!!! Muchas gracias, a ver si alguien me lo aclara



Es hora de vender


----------



## Engongita (21 Dic 2017)

Es una opción, pero ando bastante perdido con el valor por más que leo. Miro en los exchanges y el valor pone 4,3€ iota, pero no me salen las cuentas, por eso entiendo que será € por Miota...


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (21 Dic 2017)

Engongita dijo:


> Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Compré a través de Bitfinex Iota mediante Bitcoin, en bitfinex me pone que tengo 2.300,586900 Mi , que entiendo que son 2300Mi, y mi pregunta es: cuando pone el valor de iota en los exchange (hoy 4,31€) entiendo que es el valor de Megaiota? Porque si paso mis Megaiota a Iota multiplicando por 1 millón y lo multiplico por el valor, soy rico!!! Muchas gracias, a ver si alguien me lo aclara



Son 2300Mi x 4.31€ = 9913€, los 4.31 es el precio Mi.

Saludos,


----------



## Luztu (21 Dic 2017)

Engongita dijo:


> Hola, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Compré a través de Bitfinex Iota mediante Bitcoin, en bitfinex me pone que tengo 2.300,586900 Mi , que entiendo que son 2300Mi, y mi pregunta es: cuando pone el valor de iota en los exchange (hoy 4,31€) entiendo que es el valor de Megaiota? Porque si paso mis Megaiota a Iota multiplicando por 1 millón y lo multiplico por el valor, soy rico!!! Muchas gracias, a ver si alguien me lo aclara



Correcto, son Megaiotas lo que tradeas en Bitfinex. Tienes una buena cantidad, relajate y olvidate por un tiempo y todo irá bien.

Salud


----------



## Engongita (21 Dic 2017)

Mil gracias, pero aunque no mire en Bitfinex, en cualquiera pone € iota ¿también son Mi? Gracias de nuevo y disculpa por ser tan "primo"


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (21 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Correcto, son Megaiotas lo que tradeas en Bitfinex. Tienes una buena cantidad, relajate y olvidate por un tiempo y todo irá bien.
> 
> Salud



Creo que el cálculo no esta bien hecho, el precio es por Mi, no por Iota. 

En lo de hold estoy de acuerdo, aguanta los Iotas y no los vendas de momento, el 2018 se avecina interesante.

Saludos.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 10:13 ----------




Engongita dijo:


> Mil gracias, pero aunque no mire en Bitfinex, en cualquiera pone € iota ¿también son Mi? Gracias de nuevo y disculpa por ser tan "primo"



Si, la unidad de tradeo en los exchanges son Mi.


----------



## Engongita (21 Dic 2017)

Si, las dejaré. A ver si algún dia puedo pagar la hipoteca


----------



## tigrecito (21 Dic 2017)




----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Dic 2017)

Voy a enviar un mail a Ledger a ver si tienen previsto incorporar IOTA a su nano y en caso afirmativo, cuando...


----------



## itaka (21 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Voy a enviar un mail a Ledger a ver si tienen previsto incorporar IOTA a su nano y en caso afirmativo, cuando...



buena iniciativa. Espero que te respondan positivamente.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> buena iniciativa. Espero que te respondan positivamente.



A ver si no pasan de mi culo...en cuanto sepa algo, posteo...:


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A ver si no pasan de mi culo...en cuanto sepa algo, posteo...:



Ya se lo han preguntado por Twitter 27464633737 veces.

Respuesta: de momento no.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Dic 2017)

Yo les he enfatizado en que digan si a medio plazo la implantaran...les he peloteado un poco...he dicho que tengo 2 dispositivos, que son unos cracks y que tal y tal...a ver que dicen...:


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Habéis hecho algún envío wallet-Binance?

Cuanto viene tardando? Llevo ya un rato esperando pensé que sería más rápido.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 13:00 ----------

Coño ahora me da error


----------



## Leroy (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Habéis hecho algún envío wallet-Binance?
> 
> Cuanto viene tardando? Llevo ya un rato esperando pensé que sería más rápido.
> 
> ...



Ya han habilitado el withdraw de iota en binance?

Uhmm, ya veo que si. Por fin. En cuanto llegue a casa las saco todas.


----------



## tigrecito (21 Dic 2017)

está metiendo arreón ahora, de 4.84 a 5.26 y subiendo...


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

Alguna noticia para el actual arreón? O solo ha sido por análisis técnico?


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Que puto desastre.

Tras varios intentos de enviar unos Miotas a binance y siempre dar puto error.

Tachaaaaan saldo 0

MECAGUEN SU PUTA MADRE casi me da un infarto

Buscando por reddit y por el foro de iota, probando mil mierdas, reatach una y otra vez... desinstalo, vuelvo a instalar... vale ya sale el saldo uffff mecaguen todo

Vale bueno empezamos otra vez, abro Binance...pues no se abre, contraseña mal. Que coño, la meto 3 veces cuenta bloqueada hasta dentro de 2 horas y el chicharro que le quiero meter subiendo MECAGUEN TODO


----------



## vpsn (21 Dic 2017)

Yo por lo que veo hacer transferencias con iota es deporte de alto riesgo. Hice una prueba con 3 el otro dia y ok, pero se ve que si haces 2 desde la misma direccion...

Dw momento no muevo nada.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

vpsn dijo:


> Yo por lo que veo hacer transferencias con iota es deporte de alto riesgo. Hice una prueba con 3 el otro dia y ok, pero se ve que si haces 2 desde la misma direccion...
> 
> Dw momento no muevo nada.





Nos queda el consuelo que no es solo con Iota. Esta mañana buscando chicharros donde meter algo como el que compra lotería de navidad, tooooodos los putos wallets de proyectos medio recientes tienen problemas. Vamos que es una mierda generalizada.

Guardar en exchange=peligro de robo
Guardar en wallet=peligro de cualquier mierda

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 14:01 ----------

Por lo menos Iota subiendo jijiji


----------



## loquesubebaja (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Nos queda el consuelo que no es solo con Iota. Esta mañana buscando chicharros donde meter algo como el que compra lotería de navidad, tooooodos los putos wallets de proyectos medio recientes tienen problemas. Vamos que es una mierda generalizada.
> 
> Guardar en exchange=peligro de robo
> Guardar en wallet=peligro de cualquier mierda
> ...



Por cosas como esta no me fio. La solución que estoy probando es negociar con CFDs relacionados con las criptos (IOTA included, claro).


----------



## Juan Palomo (21 Dic 2017)

Ganar algo no sé si vais a ganar, pero entretenidos que estáis es indudable.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si vendiera ahora ya ganaría, el problema está en acertar con el momento de bajar... A lo mejor esto va viento en popa 10 días más o un mes y corrige a lo bestia... O hoy por la tarde. O puede alargarse más tiempo.
> 
> Yo ya dije, el año pasado dudé sin comprar dash porque había subido de 20 a 29... Hoy está a 1500, podía valer 0 pero no ha sido el caso.



De esas yo he tenido unas cuantas, ltc a 24 creo, Neo a 30 y alguna más, todo lo vendí ganando casi nada por aburrimiento que no se movían y mira cómo ha subido todo.

Por eso, hold.


----------



## Latunero Incorregible (21 Dic 2017)

Bueno, yo estoy dentro de esta y otra gracias a vosotros y de momento para bien y HODL!

Por cierto, atención a este evento de Bosch en Febrero que puede ser muy gordo Bosch ConnectedWorld 2018 - Bosch's IoT conference I Berlin


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Reddit - Iota - IOTA will partner with autonomous vehicle producer


----------



## davitin (21 Dic 2017)

Iota pega un bajon por el dia y luego va subiendo por la noche hasta la madrugada que se suele quedar en 5.20...joder, si vuelve a subir a ese precio esta noche lo vendo y recompro barato, menudas oportunidades estoy perdiendo.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Iota pega un bajon por el dia y luego va subiendo por la noche hasta la madrugada que se suele quedar en 5.20...joder, si vuelve a subir a ese precio esta noche lo vendo y recompro barato, menudas oportunidades estoy perdiendo.



Va copiando a btc ahora mismo tal cual


----------



## arras2 (21 Dic 2017)

Puto bitcoin, jodió la subida de la noticia de bosch y encima ahora arrastra todo hacia abajo.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

El bitcoño lleva un -25% desde máximos y sigue en caída libre, por lo menos Iota con la subida de los días pasados había subido un escaloncito más, si no estabamos ya en los 2.50


----------



## davitin (21 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Puto bitcoin, jodió la subida de la noticia de bosch y encima ahora arrastra todo hacia abajo.



Bitcoin jode a todo el mundo...tambien corto la subida de sonm, en donde tengo bastante pasta.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Dic 2017)

El wallet con un poco de precaución funciona bien, solo hay que tener cuidado con la dirección de recepción, cambiarla cada vez. Ayer hice varias retiradas desde bitfinex y perfecto, una me tardó segundos. El tema creo que está también en el nodo, el de México me fue bien.

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luztu (21 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> El wallet con un poco de precaución funciona bien, solo hay que tener cuidado con la dirección de recepción, cambiarla cada vez. Ayer hice varias retiradas desde bitfinex y perfecto, una me tardó segundos. El tema creo que está también en el nodo, el de México me fue bien.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk



¿Hay comisiones al pasar de bitfinex al wallet?, ¿y al contrario?

Un saludo!


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Reddit - Iota - IOTA will partner with autonomous vehicle producer



Dicen allí que a al evento de Bosh fueron Daimler y VW group. ¿Van a ir estos tres de la mano con IOTA?


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Desde luego que el wallet de los cojones te obliga sí o sí a holdear.

50 minutos esperando la transacción. Y en Reddit cuando no son dos días es una semana. 

Desde luego si esta es la velocidad que van a tener para interconectar aparatos vamos bien por los cojones.


----------



## tigrecito (21 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> ¿Hay comisiones al pasar de bitfinex al wallet?, ¿y al contrario?
> 
> Un saludo!



O.5 iota por la transacción para sacar de bitfinex

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Al final la transferencia ha sido del wallet. Algo más de una hora.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (21 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Iota pega un bajon por el dia y luego va subiendo por la noche hasta la madrugada que se suele quedar en 5.20...joder, si vuelve a subir a ese precio esta noche lo vendo y recompro barato, menudas oportunidades estoy perdiendo.



Llevo dos semanas haciendo eso mismo segun se puede. ...parece que los tiburones pescan de 8 a 15 y luego se vuelven a los yates.

---------- Post added 21-dic-2017 at 21:17 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Desde luego que el wallet de los cojones te obliga sí o sí a holdear.
> 
> 50 minutos esperando la transacción. Y en Reddit cuando no son dos días es una semana.
> 
> Desde luego si esta es la velocidad que van a tener para interconectar aparatos vamos bien por los cojones.



Cierto. La sensación de impotencia de no poder operar cuando uno quiere es brutal cuando ves las oportunidades y no puedes moverte por las limitaciones de velocidad de las transferencias. Te vuelves literalmente loco. Confiemos en que se vaya arreglando poco a poco


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Dic 2017)

mientras los europeos dormimos, los orientales pumpean sanamente...


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Desde luego que el wallet de los cojones te obliga sí o sí a holdear.
> 
> 50 minutos esperando la transacción. Y en Reddit cuando no son dos días es una semana.
> 
> Desde luego si esta es la velocidad que van a tener para interconectar aparatos vamos bien por los cojones.



Bueno, ya sabes como funciona la idea, se supone que está en su infancia y que la red es muy pequeña, hacen falta aún muchos aparatos IOT para agilizar las cosas y eso aún no existe, pero el plan es que más adelante existan miles de millones de sensores que mejoraran la red. De momento parece que va algo mejor, sobre todo recuerda que al menos puedes mover dinero sin que te cobren ni un céntimo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Dic 2017)

Por cierto, Bitfinex me ha enviado un aviso, de que si soy ciudadano USA, me cierra la cuenta...que identifíquese y tal...vaya perra llevan...


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Por cierto, Bitfinex me ha enviado un aviso, de que si soy ciudadano USA, me cierra la cuenta...que identifíquese y tal...vaya perra llevan...



Al final, si o sí hay que irse identificando en varios exchanges


----------



## tigrecito (21 Dic 2017)

Lo que hay que hacer es sacar las iotas del exchange, es un sin vivir..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

tigrecito dijo:


> Lo que hay que hacer es sacar las iotas del exchange, es un sin vivir..
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Pues ya verás en el wallet


----------



## Tir (21 Dic 2017)

Que tentación me esta entrano de cambiar a bitcoin a la espera de que suba y volver a IOTA 
Lo malo es que el mercado casi siempre va a la contra de lo que quiero....y me temo que bitcoin baje mas y suba IOTA.
En mi poca experiencia las grandes caídas de bitcoin han sido sobre el 30% para volver mas fuerte y prácticamante esta en eso.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> Que tentación me esta entrano de cambiar a bitcoin a la espera de que suba y volver a IOTA
> Lo malo es que el mercado casi siempre va a la contra de lo que quiero....y me temo que bitcoin baje mas y suba IOTA.
> En mi poca experiencia las grandes caídas de bitcoin han sido sobre el 30% para volver mas fuerte y prácticamante esta en eso.



Las grandes caídas han sido del 80%. 
25-30% son correcciones sanas cada 2x3.


----------



## Tir (21 Dic 2017)

Ya te digo que tengo poca experiencia, lo sigo un poco mas atentamente dede los 2000€.


----------



## orbeo (21 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> Ya te digo que tengo poca experiencia, lo sigo un poco mas atentamente dede los 2000€.



Es que desde los 2000 no ha habido ninguna gorda. Esa es la que está por llegar dentro de poco jijiji


----------



## yours3lf (22 Dic 2017)

Menuda ostia. ¿Hora de recargar?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2017)

La q está liando el bitcoin....

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Vaya hostia general, lo del bitcoin parece que afecta más a IOTA que a otras alts. ¿Es tal vez por estar aún en pocos exchanges?


----------



## wililon (22 Dic 2017)

yours3lf dijo:


> Menuda ostia. ¿Hora de recargar?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk



Espera a que caiga del todo...


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vaya hostia general, lo del bitcoin parece que afecta más a IOTA que a otras alts. ¿Es tal vez por estar aún en pocos exchanges?



Pues digo yo que se juntara el estar en solo dos exchanges (con volumen), con el montón de gente que se sube al calor de las mega subidas y que luego sueltan lastre a la mínima.

Aunque estas bajadas huelen a manipulación total, si cae todo a la vez, no hay Fiat para todos al mismo tiempo (ni theters).


----------



## josema82 (22 Dic 2017)

Yo no tengo liquidez sobrante para cargar mas.... la madre que me pario 

Muy curioso que echen pestes por la Tv y que 3 días después caiga todo un 40% ¿no? han cortado las ansias de meter pasta a todo el mundo jajajaj


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Por un lado putada no tener cash en el exchange para comprar barato. Por otra parte a ver quien tiene huevos de guardar euros en un exchange esperando correcciones. 

Hacer ahora una transferencia sepa te llega cuando todo está verde ya dos días...


----------



## workforfood (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Por un lado putada no tener cash en el exchange para comprar barato. Por otra parte a ver quien tiene huevos de guardar euros en un exchange esperando correcciones.
> 
> Hacer ahora una transferencia sepa te llega cuando todo está verde ya dos días...



Pero tú te crees que un día está todo verde y otro día todo rojo, el mercado está profundamente manipulado. Lo normal que si cayera bitcoin a IOTA no le afectara nada, porque no tienen nada que ver.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Yo no tengo liquidez sobrante para cargar mas.... la madre que me pario
> 
> Muy curioso que echen pestes por la Tv y que 3 días después caiga todo un 40% ¿no? han cortado las ansias de meter pasta a todo el mundo jajajaj



Ahora hablaran pestes por la televisión, cuando recupere y supere máximos callaran como putas, ahora es momento de comprar, el que venda solo alimentará a las ballenas.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Dic 2017)

Va a ser un final de año muy interesante...


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues digo yo que se juntara el estar en solo dos exchanges (con volumen), con el montón de gente que se sube al calor de las mega subidas y que luego sueltan lastre a la mínima.
> 
> Aunque estas bajadas huelen a manipulación total, si cae todo a la vez, no hay Fiat para todos al mismo tiempo (ni theters).



Al final está callendo todo igual, ahora mismo es el momento perfecto para entrar a la compra, la putada es que tengo una transferencia en curso y a saber cuando llega a coinbase.


----------



## Agustinex (22 Dic 2017)

Hazlo por tarjeta de credito si de verdad vas en serio.


----------



## pepeluilli (22 Dic 2017)

Qué hostión de todo, el rojo tiñe criptoland.

Ya subirá. O no, yo qué sé.


----------



## Tir (22 Dic 2017)

Joder ha tocado 1,11$, quien los cogiera....


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Otra vez para arriba con fuerza, nada, no podré cargar a precios de ganga, enhorabuena a los que hayáis comprado hace un par de horas.


----------



## pepeluilli (22 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> Joder ha tocado 1,11$, quien los cogiera....



Quien pone órdenes locas a veces tiene su recompensa. Esa vela que ha llegado a 1,10, vaya tela quien haya recargado ahí ienso:


----------



## Agustinex (22 Dic 2017)

Va todo fatal y lento.
En Coinbase no puedo comprar con tarjeta, no se que pasa, no me llega el SMS.
Por transferencia pone que pueden tardar hasta 10 dias.

No hay manera de recargar.
Esto no tiene pinta de descentralizado.
Aqui entre 4 se lo llevan.
Como siempre.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Ultima oportunidad de comprar barato oiga


----------



## Tir (22 Dic 2017)

IOTA selected by Tokyo Metropolitan Government Program

IOTA selected by Tokyo Metropolitan Government Program

GRANDE!!


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Tir dijo:


> IOTA selected by Tokyo Metropolitan Government Program
> 
> IOTA selected by Tokyo Metropolitan Government Program
> 
> GRANDE!!



Joder de pm. Esperemos que NO enseñen como funciona el wallet.


----------



## Tir (22 Dic 2017)

)))))


----------



## Luztu (22 Dic 2017)

Agustinex dijo:


> Va todo fatal y lento.
> En Coinbase no puedo comprar con tarjeta, no se que pasa, no me llega el SMS.
> Por transferencia pone que pueden tardar hasta 10 dias.
> 
> ...



Yo entré en esto de las criptos con IOTA el 17/10 gracias a vosotros. Como no tenía verificada la cuenta de bitfinex (que ahora dice que puede tardar de 6 a 8 semanas) tuve que pasar ETH a Coinbase, luego convertir en euros y luego al banco. Pues bien el lunes pasado ordené SEPA a mi banco y me dijo que el jueves lo tendría. Ya me pareció un periodo demasiado largo, pues estamos a viernes, el dinero no ha llegado y tengo un mail de Coinbase diciendome que puede tardar hasta 10 días la pasta en llegar.

No es serio joder....


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Riboche II dijo:


> Que tal, gacelillas. ¿Ha caido repartido?



Aquí solo hay leones, solo sabemos comprar. Jajaja.


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Yo entré en esto de las criptos con IOTA el 17/10 gracias a vosotros. Como no tenía verificada la cuenta de bitfinex (que ahora dice que puede tardar de 6 a 8 semanas) tuve que pasar ETH a Coinbase, luego convertir en euros y luego al banco. Pues bien el lunes pasado ordené SEPA a mi banco y me dijo que el jueves lo tendría. Ya me pareció un periodo demasiado largo, pues estamos a viernes, el dinero no ha llegado y tengo un mail de Coinbase diciendome que puede tardar hasta 10 días la pasta en llegar.
> 
> No es serio joder....



¿Te has retirado definitivamente?


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2017)

2018 será el año de iota en los exchanges.
Hodl and keep calm.






Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luztu (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> ¿Te has retirado definitivamente?



Que va que va.... he sacado una pequeña parte de las ganancias que he tenido durante estos 2 meses, pero sigo dentro de bitfinex con mas o menos la mitad de ETH y de IOTA.

De todas formas no he metido demasiada pasta, asi que rico tampoco me voy a hacer. Pero vamos, todo lo que queda en bitfinex son ganacias asi que no tengo prisa por retirarme. Vamos a ver si con los años IOTA triunfa "a la BTC". Aunque estos días atras tenía muchas ganas de sacarlo y olvidarme... tanto oir hablar de robos en los Exchanges...


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

Luztu dijo:


> Que va que va.... he sacado una pequeña parte de las ganancias que he tenido durante estos 2 meses, pero sigo dentro de bitfinex con mas o menos la mitad de ETH y de IOTA.
> 
> De todas formas no he metido demasiada pasta, asi que rico tampoco me voy a hacer. Pero vamos, todo lo que queda en bitfinex son ganacias asi que no tengo prisa por retirarme. Vamos a ver si con los años IOTA triunfa "a la BTC". Aunque estos días atras tenía muchas ganas de sacarlo y olvidarme... tanto oir hablar de robos en los Exchanges...



El problema de IOTA, para que haga un BTC es su suply. EOS por ejemplo, arrancó más tarde que IOTA en la escalada de las últimas semanas y ha llegado a 12 (creo). IOTA es especial, es diferente, es más visceral. Realmente yo pienso que es la alternativa al blockchain, pero la gente ha pensado que va a ser el nuevo bitcoin llegando a cifras astronómicas y es difícil que eso pase.


----------



## calamatron (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> El problema de IOTA, para que haga un BTC es su suply. EOS por ejemplo, arrancó más tarde que IOTA en la escalada de las últimas semanas y ha llegado a 12 (creo). IOTA es especial, es diferente, es más visceral. Realmente yo pienso que es la alternativa al blockchain, pero la gente ha pensado que va a ser el nuevo bitcoin llegando a cifras astronómicas y es difícil que eso pase.



Dificil no,imposible.


----------



## arras2 (22 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Dificil no,imposible.



Yo también pienso que es imposible, pero como no tengo ni idea de este mundo, prefiero no decir imposible. Que llegue a valer más de 10000$ bajo mi punto de vista es imposible, pero llegar a 100$, si lo veo factible, siempre y cuando el mundo crypto no se derrumbe antes claro .


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

arras2 dijo:


> Yo también pienso que es imposible, pero como no tengo ni idea de este mundo, prefiero no decir imposible. Que llegue a valer más de 10000$ bajo mi punto de vista es imposible, pero llegar a 100$, si lo veo factible, siempre y cuando el mundo crypto no se derrumbe antes claro .



Con que llegue a 20 o 30 ya seria un pelotazo digno de recordar, y eso si es posible.


----------



## Tir (22 Dic 2017)

Para que valga 100$, debería sobrepasar el marketcap de bitcoin a nieves actuales. Ojalá, pero no lo veo a corto-medio plazo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Dic 2017)

Bitfinex funciona muy bien (al menos, a mí)...pero Coinbase y Kraken, de pena...que si avalancha de gente, que si no nos lo esperábamos, que si paciencia, que si retiradas SEPA con 1 semana retraso, que sí estamos en ello y pronto lo solucionaremos...una birria...:


----------



## aventurero artritico (22 Dic 2017)

ya os dije que de 19000 se iba a 11000 el bitcoin........


----------



## josema82 (22 Dic 2017)

Esta para hacerle una foto el CHAR, to rojo en ansia de sangre xDDD

Gato muerto de manual ::::


----------



## salamandra20_borrado (22 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bitfinex funciona muy bien (al menos, a mí)...pero Coinbase y Kraken, de pena...que si avalancha de gente, que si no nos lo esperábamos, que si paciencia, que si retiradas SEPA con 1 semana retraso, que sí estamos en ello y pronto lo solucionaremos...una birria...:



bitmierdex es una puta mierda, pa ti pa siempre.

Bit mierdas.

A tí te pagan.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Dic 2017)

Buen baño de humildad estamos recibiendo hoy....


----------



## Pasta (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> empapándose en foros ingleses y estando a la última en la información que va saliendo...



¿Cuáles son los foros de referencia? Gracias.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Dic 2017)

salamandra20 dijo:


> bitmierdex es una puta mierda, pa ti pa siempre.
> 
> Bit mierdas.
> 
> A tí te pagan.



Que parte de "a mi me funciona", no has entendido chaval ?...:


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Para Los que entraron hace poco al calor de las subidas...para que vean que esto es solo una ligera corrección para seguir subiendorrr


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Y respecto a invertir en eth, dash, ripple, litecoin, cardano, nem... El problema con éstas es que alguna de ellas costará en un par de años una burrada y otras simplemente van a desaparecer... Esto al final es como una lucha por la supervivencia... Quien esté dentro de la ganadora será arrastrado por la ola hacia arriba, quien esté encima de las perdedoras será defenestrado :-D... No hay tal "seguridad" tampoco en estas criptomonedas... Hay "seguridad" mientras no se determine cual va a ser la que esté hasta en la sopa... Yo aquí lo que veo son diferentes campos, diferentes funciones y muchas criptomonedas para hacer exactamente lo mismo... Una vez se aclare lo "adecuado" y lo que no lo es ahí va a haber una poda :-D...



Puede ser que la especulación y el pumpeo sea el peor enemigo para el avance en el mundo de las criptos. Y hacía falta una (fuerte) corrección para evitar precisamente eso y quitar las ganas a la gente "corriente" de invertir.
El desplome del bitcoin será noticia; puede ser que durante un día, o una semana, pero suficiente para que la gente se lo piense dos veces.
Durante el año 2018 va a haber limpieza de criptos. Solo perdurarán aquellas que ofrezcan "algo" útil para el 99% de la población; el resto desaparecerán.


----------



## workforfood (22 Dic 2017)

Está todo el mercado manipulado por bots, es imposible que de un día para otro estén todas rojas y otros días estén todas verdes. O sois ciegos?

El tipo promedio de exchange es kraken caído continuamente y lento de cojones otros ya solo se puede entrar con invitación, y me estáis diciendo que todo el mundo ha decidido vender el mismo día.

Lo que se ve que esto está completamente manipulado y lo manejan a su antojo.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> 2018 será el año de iota en los exchanges.
> Hodl and keep calm.
> 
> 
> ...




Pues si, calma y el que pueda que compre ahora, 2018 va a ser cojonudo


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Está todo el mercado manipulado por bots, es imposible que de un día para otro estén todas rojas y otros días estén todas verdes. O sois ciegos?
> 
> El tipo promedio de exchange es kraken caído continuamente y lento de cojones otros ya solo se puede entrar con invitación, y me estáis diciendo que todo el mundo ha decidido vender el mismo día.
> 
> Lo que se ve que esto está completamente manipulado y lo manejan a su antojo.



No te voy a decir lo contrario.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Está todo el mercado manipulado por bots, es imposible que de un día para otro estén todas rojas y otros días estén todas verdes. O sois ciegos?
> 
> El tipo promedio de exchange es kraken caído continuamente y lento de cojones otros ya solo se puede entrar con invitación, y me estáis diciendo que todo el mundo ha decidido vender el mismo día.
> 
> Lo que se ve que esto está completamente manipulado y lo manejan a su antojo.



Pues claro. Vamos no creo que quede nadie que no lo tenga claro a estas alturas.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2017)

Es de manual. Se han hartado de hacer saltar stop-loss a lo bestia para luego entrar de nuevo y vuelta a empezar. Es un puto bucle que se repite una y otra vez en el espacio tiempo. ...Paciencia, a otra cosa... y no agobiaros. Disfrutad de las fiestas que ya mismo estamos como antes o mucho mejor. Iota está aún muy muy verde. Sí. Pero a este proyecto le están dando muchas hostias y metiendo mucha mierda, y por algo será. Para mi punto de vista es algo muy, pero que muy bueno. Cuando se tocan los cojones a los de arriba es por algo.

Keep calm and Hodl!


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

Parece que nos vamos recuperando.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

He leído que IOTA está ya en conversaciones muy serias con empresas importantes del DAX30. 

¿Cuales de estas tienen papeletas para ser socios?

ADIDAS AG
ALLIANZ SE
BASF SE
BAYER AG NA
BEIERSDORF
BMW STAMMAK.
CO.BK AG
CONTINENTAL
DAIMLER AG
DT.BANK NA
DT.BOERSE NA
DT.POST NA
DT.TELEKOM
E.ON SE
FRESEN.MED.C
FRESENIUS SE
HD CEMENT ST
HENKEL VZ
INFINEON TEC
LINDE AG
LUFTHANSA AG
MERCK KGAA
MUENCH.RUECK
PROSIEBENSAT
RWE AG ST
SAP AG
SIEMENS AG
THYSSENKRUPP
VONOVIA SE N
VW AG VZO


----------



## Termoforesis (22 Dic 2017)

Muy buenas, llevo desde septiembre que compré mis iotas y desde entonces han estado en Bitfinex porque en esencia me daba pavor enviarlos al wallet.

Creo que he cambiado de opinión, y me encuentro con que la versión mas reciente de la wallet es la 2.5.6.

Mi pregunta; para crear la seed sigue siendo 81 caracteres con letras mayúscula y el número 9?

Hay que seguir vinculando la seed a tangle manualmente?

Por último, hay que cambiar algo mas como "antiguamente" que había que tocar un valor (¿magnitud de fuerza?). Doy por sentado que tema nodo será probar hasta dar con uno que rule.

Siento las preguntas de noob, pero me encuentro con este panorama y lo único que quiero es guardar los IOTAS para hodlearlos unos buenos años, ni siquiera voy a trastear con ellos.

Gracias!


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Termoforesis dijo:


> Muy buenas, llevo desde septiembre que compré mis iotas y desde entonces han estado en Bitfinex porque en esencia me daba pavor enviarlos al wallet.
> 
> Creo que he cambiado de opinión, y me encuentro con que la versión mas reciente de la wallet es la 2.5.6.
> 
> ...



El wallet lo descargas, elijes versión light, creas la Seed y ya.

Transfiere primero una cantidad pequeña y vas probando.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Termoforesis dijo:


> Muy buenas, llevo desde septiembre que compré mis iotas y desde entonces han estado en Bitfinex porque en esencia me daba pavor enviarlos al wallet.
> 
> Creo que he cambiado de opinión, y me encuentro con que la versión mas reciente de la wallet es la 2.5.6.
> 
> ...



Es correcto todo, lo de vincular manualmente yo lo hago siempre por si acaso.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

La magnitud de fuerza es 14, y el nodo hay una web con el estatus de cada uno y ahí puedes ver cuál te conviene.


----------



## Termoforesis (22 Dic 2017)

Madre mía que velocidad xd muy agradecido a los tres, ahora mismo me pongo a ello.

Llevo leyéndoos a todos desde antes de decidirme por IOTA, como comprenderéis no puedo sentir mas que gratitud.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Esta es la página con el status de los nodos

iota.dance


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Interesante la última incorporación de la fundación, un ruso de la industria del petróleo con contactos al más alto nivel en Rusia, me gusta.

https://blog.iota.org/welcome-max-minchenkov-to-the-iota-foundation-4666384851e2


----------



## yanpakal (22 Dic 2017)

creo que voy a comprar alguna iota mas, ahora mismo tiene de los mayores porcentajes de caida en las ultimas 24h, asi que el precio lo veo bastante bueno, no son 0,5 jajaja pero creo que eso no lo vamos a volver a ver


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

La verdad que Iota ha sido de las más castigadas, está al nivel de los últimos chicharros de coinmarketcap. Se nota la cantidad de gente que se subió al carro cerca del ATH y les ha dado la flojera con la bajada hehe


----------



## davitin (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> La verdad que Iota ha sido de las más castigadas, está al nivel de los últimos chicharros de coinmarketcap. Se nota la cantidad de gente que se subió al carro cerca del ATH y les ha dado la flojera con la bajada hehe



Crees que volvera a los 5 pavos o al menos a 4.5 en las proximas horas-dias?


----------



## yanpakal (22 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Crees que volvera a los 5 pavos o al menos a 4.5 en las proximas horas-dias?



Yo creo q tras la correccion la mayoria de monedas se van a recuperar, 3,5 en el caso de iota y 4 o 4,5 al salir la wallet 

Siendo conservador... 

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (22 Dic 2017)

Yo si tuviera mas cash metia mas iota sin dudarlo. Lastima x la oportunidad. Puede que hayan mas pero cada vez sera mas dificil ver esta cotizacion

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

La verdad que ni idea. Me da la sensación de que sí, pero no creo que nadie esté en disposición de adivinar que va a pasar. 
Hay que ver como va recuperando, yo de AT sólo se 4 cosas básicas, ahora mismo pareciera que las medias móviles estén apunto de cruzar al alza, lleva toda la tarde intentandolo, el RSI parece que quiere tirar para arriba desde la zona baja, parece que hay más volumen ahora y en Bitfinex hay un muro verde en el order book, así que, PARECE, que pudiese tirar para arriba pero vaya ud a saber, igual sigue en la mierda esta noche si a los chinos les da por vender.

Pero estamos en 3$, ojo, subir a 5 son 4 niveles en el gráfico, cuando el último subidón por lo de Bosch subió 3 niveles en un día así que, a 5 subirá pero depende de los chinos esta noche haha

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 19:25 ----------

Explicación gráfica






---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 19:51 ----------

Pasajeros al tren cho choooo


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Dic 2017)

Una ayuda please!!!
He instalado el wallet y he traspasado todo desde Bitfinex
Me aparece 1 Transferencia y en detalles del paquete, dos rectangulos morados, uno que pone RETRASMISION y otro REVINCULAR
¿Para que valen?


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Una ayuda please!!!
> He instalado el wallet y he traspasado todo desde Bitfinex
> Me aparece 1 Transferencia y en detalles del paquete, dos rectangulos morados, uno que pone RETRASMISION y otro REVINCULAR
> ¿Para que valen?



Pero eso es para cuando envías, no cuando recibes.

Imagina que haces una transferencia desde el wallet al exchange y se queda pendiente.

Retransmisión, lo que hace es enviar de nuevo los datos a través de la red

Revincular, lo que hace es re-engancharte al tangle (haciendo la Pow que te corresponde) verás que la cpu del ordenador se pone a trabajar.

Si le das 9 veces a retransmisión, tendrás obligadamente que revincular.

---------- Post added 22-dic-2017 at 20:28 ----------

En realidad no tienes que hacer nada, según la carga del nodo puede tardar más o menos (más atrás puse un enlace con una web para que elijas el nodo que te convenga), una transferencia ayer me tardó algo más de una hora.


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero eso es para cuando envías, no cuando recibes.
> 
> Imagina que haces una transferencia desde el wallet al exchange y se queda pendiente.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta. Tras haber hecho el traspaso, he pulsado los dos botones morados...Para quedarme más tranquilo ¿afecta eso al traspaso desde Bitfinex o debería cancelar el traspaso, ahora que estoy a tiempo?
Gracias


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta. Tras haber hecho el traspaso, he pulsado los dos botones morados...Para quedarme más tranquilo ¿afecta eso al traspaso desde Bitfinex o debería cancelar el traspaso, ahora que estoy a tiempo?
> Gracias



No afecta en nada


----------



## Azkenchack (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> No afecta en nada



Dios te bendiga con 1000 MIOTAS (o una buena novia, a elegir)


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Dios te bendiga con 1000 MIOTAS (o una buena novia, a elegir)



No hay novia buena...


----------



## mack008 (22 Dic 2017)

Termoforesis dijo:


> Madre mía que velocidad xd muy agradecido a los tres, ahora mismo me pongo a ello.
> 
> Llevo leyéndoos a todos desde antes de decidirme por IOTA, como comprenderéis no puedo sentir mas que gratitud.



No es mas fàcil un paperwallet?


Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## calamatron (22 Dic 2017)

yo con q iota llegase a 1000 me conformaba,no pido un bitcoin.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> yo con q iota llegase a 1000 me conformaba,no pido un bitcoin.



Si llega a 100 en los próximos años ya va bien


----------



## Tir (22 Dic 2017)

No pidamos tano jeje 30 pa final de 2018 seria cojonudo, poco a poco. Sigue siendo la que mas futuro uso le veo. Las hay con 0,0001$ de comisión de transferencia pero si puede ser 0 por que pagar más, este tantas otras ventajas.
Si consiguen hacer Smart contracts en IOTA puede comerse también a Ethereum.

Golem también me gusta bastante en su nicho de mercado.Alquilar parte de potencia de tu ordenador que no utilizas esta muy bien. Para arquitectura (renderizados) y otras tantas operaciones que necesitan procesado potente como video etc creo que tiene futuro. Y Q según he leído puede que sea una de las funcionalidades podría comerse a esta también.

Electroneum creo que tambien puede subir bastante cuando la pongan en exchanges grandes. Si puedo meto un poquito, pero prácticamente solo por esto.

Es una carrera de fondo y a futuro IOTA sigue siendo mi apuesta.

Si algo me ha "fastidiado" de esta caída es no haberla podido aprovechar para comprar más. Me comi mi primera caida de bitcoin de 6500 a 4800 y me costo parte de mi pelo ) pero ahora estoy mas tranquilo que la leche con IOTA aun estando un 30% menos que ayer, ya volverá.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Dic 2017)

Por lo visto la bajada de IOTA ha sido hoy más fuerte que en otras cryptos porque ha corrido el rumor de que la policía estaba registrando bitfinex y se ha se ha vendido en ese exchange a saco. Para mi FUD, como de costumbre. 

Ahora un poquito de hype, he leído que come from beyond ha puesto algo así que con Q x 10, hardware x10 y AI x10. 

No tengo enlace, está posteado con una captura en foro bits, pero estoy seguro que es real. 

O es un vendehumos o troll de primera, o un loco o tienen preparada una gordisima en el roadmap.


----------



## orbeo (22 Dic 2017)

Es esta


----------



## DEREC (22 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Es esta



Que mala espina me dan este tipo de mensajes.ienso: Humo, mucho humo.


----------



## Tir (22 Dic 2017)

Ojalá, pero ya he visto mas de un post suyo vaticinando subidas enormes que no se han cumplido.... Cuando empezó la gran subida dijo que irían a 3 puesto en unos días.... también dijo que cuando bajo a 3,x desde 5,2 que era la última ocasión de comprar tan barato y ahí seguimos.
Como digo ojalá sea cierto y esta vez se cumpla, pero como poco a poco y afianzando cada posición va mejor. Claro que no se le haría ningún feo pero si se refiere a subidas, combinado eso es un x1000......si hace eso me tatuo el símbolo de IOTA jjjj


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por lo visto la bajada de IOTA ha sido hoy más fuerte que en otras cryptos porque ha corrido el rumor de que la policía estaba registrando bitfinex y se ha se ha vendido en ese exchange a saco. Para mi FUD, como de costumbre.
> 
> Ahora un poquito de hype, he leído que come from beyond ha puesto algo así que con Q x 10, hardware x10 y AI x10.
> 
> ...



Que quieres decir con lo de qx10 y todo eso?


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Que quieres decir con lo de qx10 y todo eso?



Creo que quiere decir que su cotización va a multiplicar por 10 por cada uno de esos eventos. Uno es Q, otro tiene que ver con hardware y otro AI creo que se refiere a inteligencia artificial.


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Creo que quiere decir que su cotización va a multiplicar por 10 por cada uno de esos eventos. Uno es Q, otro tiene que ver con hardware y otro AI creo que se refiere a inteligencia artificial.



Y ese tio quien es?

Pues no flipa...ahora esta a 3.75$, un x10 x10 x10 serian 3750 por token, con la cantidad de suply que hay es imposible, es ridiculo, serian mas de 11 billones de dolares solo iota.


----------



## workforfood (23 Dic 2017)

Eso lo decidirán los coreanos que son los que pumpean las monedas.


----------



## tigrecito (23 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Y ese tio quien es?
> 
> Pues no flipa...ahora esta a 3.75$, un x10 x10 x10 serian 3750 por token, con la cantidad de suply que hay es imposible, es ridiculo, serian mas de 11 billones de dolares solo iota.



El creador del código original de iota, y de PoS por lo q tengo entendido...

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (23 Dic 2017)

A ver, Cfb viene diciendo eso desde 2015 por lo menos, tampoco hay que hacerle demasiado caso que el mismo esta autoconvencido de que es un mesías como mínimo

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 11:26 ----------

Esta es su web, por si queréis comprar algo del Mesías

Products Archive - CfB's Universe


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

Llegamos de nuevo a los 4 dolares.


----------



## aprendinversor (23 Dic 2017)

Suponiendo que llegase a la capitalización actual de Bitcoin (ahí es nada), eso supondría multiplicar por 22 aprox. lo que implicaría, al precio actual, unos $88 por token, que no está nada mal, pero no veo ni de lejos yo tampoco lo de multiplicar por 1.000. Con que multiplicase por 100 en 5 años ya me daba con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## yanpakal (23 Dic 2017)

que a cada uno de esos eventos haga x10 no quiere decir que luego lo mantenga, una cosa es hacer la subida y otra consolidarse en esos precios

A mi no me extrañaria que coincidiendo con esas noticias haya furor de comprar iotas, como el impulsado por los coreanos que ya hemos visto

Hizo 0.5-4, quizas luego podría hacer 3-20, 8-60 etc. Pero creo que es probable que debido a que la tecnologia esta un poco verde, despues de cada subidon la gente se de cuenta que este sobrecomprada y vaya corrigiendo en plan lateral bajista un tiempo

Al fin y al cabo en btc suele haber correcciones de 30-40% tras maximo


----------



## blubleo (23 Dic 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que exchangue utilizáis para comprar iotas o cualquier otra crypto, y que sea aceptable. Tengo kraken y me va jodidamente fatal.



Tienes en bitfinex y binance por ejemplo, hay un hilo en el que se explica cómo proceder


----------



## davitin (23 Dic 2017)

cagao dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir que exchangue utilizáis para comprar iotas o cualquier otra crypto, y que sea aceptable. Tengo kraken y me va jodidamente fatal.



Yo para iota uso bitfinex, para todo lo demas bittrex y ocasionalmente liqui.io (este ultimo es una mierda pero suelen tener tokens de la saga eth con bastante anticipacion, si pudiese no lo usaria)...en su dia usaba mucho poloniex hasta que empezo ha ir lento y caerse cada dos por tres y lo deje.


----------



## R2volador (23 Dic 2017)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHHHHH !!!!!

Ya estoy de vuelta!!!!!

No veas el fiestón que me pegé el otro día (20 de diciembre...) y ahora acabo de ver gráficas y el foro ... no veas la que se ha liado , no ? 

Muchos infartos ?

---------- Post added 23-dic-2017 at 17:19 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Alguien que sepa de análisis técnico sabría decir que figura se prevee esta noche?



My friend ORBEO !!! vaya poyako ... eehhh !!! pero no era pa'rriba , ha sido pa'bajo ... 

Ahora que el subidón le han pegado un collejón y la realidad más cercana ... échale un vistazo a los gráficos para ver que dicen ... 
es que yo no tengo ni idea ... si no me pongo ....


----------



## orbeo (23 Dic 2017)

Pues no pinta muy bien la verdad, la subida tiene menos fuerza que un pedo de viejo.


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2017)

Estoy flipando u hoy a lllegado a 1 dolar?


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy flipando u hoy a lllegado a 1 dolar?



No fue ayer? Luego lo miro pero si hubo flash crack

Edito, fue antes de ayer


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2017)

Bueno a ver si baja a menos de 2,5 y vuelvo a entrar...

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 11:47 ----------

Por cierto Yo ya me he pre-registrado en omuku.io, gracias al forero Tetsuo...cambiando de tema ¿ alguien tiene opinión de que tal va plus500.com con IOTA ?...ienso:


----------



## Alexcandas (24 Dic 2017)

Una pregunta si compro Iotas en binance y lo intercambio por btc no se supoine que la paridad es el IOT/BTC con lo cual hay mas problemas que si lo intercambio por USD por que el bitcoin supuestamente se va revalorizar mas que el dolar


----------



## davitin (24 Dic 2017)

Menudas hostias se esta llevando iota, da la sensacion de que se va a desinflar como un soufle...alguien sabe cuando se dira algo sobre el famoso Q?


----------



## Azkenchack (24 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno a ver si baja a menos de 2,5 y vuelvo a entrar...
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 11:47 ----------
> 
> Por cierto Yo ya me he pre-registrado en omuku.io, gracias al forero Tetsuo...cambiando de tema ¿ alguien tiene opinión de que tal va plus500.com con IOTA ?...ienso:



Pues ve preparando la pasta que a lo largo del día puedes hacerlo...
También me he pre-registrado en omuku.io.
Creo que bitcoin va a acabar el año en 10.000. No entiendo como a Cardano, la bajada de bitcoin no le afecta tanto como a IOTA. Ahora mismo todo está en plan bajista y el personal no entra de una forma tan alegre. Quizás esperan una buena corrección para entrar.


----------



## workforfood (24 Dic 2017)

Iota tiene varios frentes amenazantes el año que viene si funcionan las LN en la blockchain para pagar un café y sin casi comisiones para que lo vas a usar. El segundo frente son las tarjetas bancarias de criptomonedas si tu puedes cargar cualquier criptomoneda en un criptobanco en su criptarjeta y pagar cualquier cosa con ella sin casi comisiones y al instante, para que vas a usar IOTA y dejando aparte que en IOTA el tangle no funciona en absoluto hace a duras penas 1 tps.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> Iota tiene varios frentes amenazantes el año que viene si funcionan las LN en la blockchain para pagar un café y sin casi comisiones para que lo vas a usar. El segundo frente son las tarjetas bancarias de criptomonedas si tu puedes cargar cualquier criptomoneda en un criptobanco en su criptarjeta y pagar cualquier cosa con ella sin casi comisiones y al instante, para que vas a usar IOTA y dejando aparte que en IOTA el tangle no funciona en absoluto hace a duras penas 1 tps.



Yo en la LN no creo hasta que lo vea, de todos modos sería positivo para las cryptos en general. Aún en ese caso, IOTA es sin comisiones, no sin casi comisiones, para micropagos es la opción más válida, si quieres automatizar procesos también, pagos de máquina a máquina.


----------



## workforfood (24 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo en la LN no creo hasta que lo vea, de todos modos sería positivo para las cryptos en general. Aún en ese caso, IOTA es sin comisiones, no sin casi comisiones, para micropagos es la opción más válida, si quieres automatizar procesos también, pagos de máquina a máquina.



El pequeño problema es que eso que dices es teoría, todas las demás criptomonedas se sabe las comisiones que cobran y los tps que hacen y las soluciones que hay ya en marcha. En Iota pues eso anuncios, funcionando totalmente centralizado.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> El pequeño problema es que eso que dices es teoría, todas las demás criptomonedas se sabe las comisiones que cobran y los tps que hacen y las soluciones que hay ya en marcha. En Iota pues eso anuncios, funcionando totalmente centralizado.



La LN también es teoría, y otras monedas recurren a trucos como supernodos para funcionar bien, pero ello las aleja de la descentralización.
En IOTA al menos está en la hoja de ruta eliminar el coordinador, pero la red tiene que ser más grande para aguantar un ataque a gran escala.


----------



## josema82 (24 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> El pequeño problema es que eso que dices es teoría, todas las demás criptomonedas se sabe las comisiones que cobran y los tps que hacen y las soluciones que hay ya en marcha. En Iota pues eso anuncios, funcionando totalmente centralizado.



Con la misma cantinela desde el dia 1 que se habrio el hilo, si no te gusta el concepto, no se porque vienes aqui. Sabemos que esta en Alpha, y hasta finales de 2018 no habra hardware disponible con los chips-nodos, ¿como vas a saber cuantos tps hacen si esta basado en un hardware que no existe? y ahora hay literalmente 15 putos tristes nodos, ¿me vas a comprarar con otros proyectos?¿porque te crees que el resto necesitan mineros? para poder tener nodos desde el dia 1, esta gente del Tangle CONFIA (y aqui esta la apuesta) en que cada hardware tenga su nodo integrado.... lo mismito vamos, no se para que vienes comiendo cabeza a la gente cada 2 x 3, sinceramente.

Te pareces a Racional en el hilo de Metales :XX::XX:


----------



## workforfood (24 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> Con la misma cantinela desde el dia 1 que se habrio el hilo, si no te gusta el concepto, no se porque vienes aqui. Sabemos que esta en Alpha, y hasta finales de 2018 no habra hardware disponible con los chips-nodos, ¿como vas a saber cuantos tps hacen si esta basado en un hardware que no existe? y ahora hay literalmente 15 putos tristes nodos, ¿me vas a comprarar con otros proyectos?¿porque te crees que el resto necesitan mineros? para poder tener nodos desde el dia 1, esta gente del Tangle CONFIA (y aqui esta la apuesta) en que cada hardware tenga su nodo integrado.... lo mismito vamos, no se para que vienes comiendo cabeza a la gente cada 2 x 3, sinceramente.
> 
> Te pareces a Racional en el hilo de Metales :XX::XX:



No se puede comentar o qué o esto es una secta.

:


----------



## easyridergs (24 Dic 2017)

workforfood dijo:


> No se puede comentar o qué o esto es una secta.
> 
> :



No es que se pueda comentar o no, es que siempre dices lo mismo y o no sabes de lo que hablas o lo que hablas lo hablas para trollear.

Las LN no sirven para nada y lo sabe hasta quien las desarrolla, es una justificación para darle una futura usabilidad a BTC, ya que se sabe que nunca va a tener porque es totalmente ineficiente. Y así con la mayoría de blockchain.


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Menudas hostias se esta llevando iota, da la sensacion de que se va a desinflar como un soufle...alguien sabe cuando se dira algo sobre el famoso Q?



Lo de Q ya han dicho que no hay fecha. En el foro antiguo de Nxt Cfb ya decía que el hardware es una mierda por que, meses para diseñar, hacen el encargo, meses para recibir la muestra, pruebas, bug y fallos, vuelta a diseñar, vuelta a pedir, vuelta a empezar...

Y eso creo que lo decía a principio de 2016 o así. Aunque no se sabe si finalmente Q es el hardware o el hardware está relacionado con Jinn.

Por otra parte, el precio tiene pinta que sigue al ritmo que diga Btc. Y hay algo que no entiendo, si tiro una gráfica logarítmica de Btc desde abril-mayo, hay ido haciendo 3 toques al soporte de una manera clara, luego subidón y ahora estaría corrigiendo, dirigiéndose de nuevo al soporte. Eso llevaría al precio de Btc sobre los 9.000 +-

Pero, cuando cambio a modo normal, claramente la bajada del otro día tocó ese soporte, subió un poco y hoy tocó por segunda vez, por lo que debería continuar la senda alcista de nuevo (ahora mismo está en verde) modo cohete.

Ahora subo las fotos para que se me entienda.










Diría que si en la grafica normal rompe la linea amarilla y baja un poco más, iría a buscar el soporte de los 9000.

De todas formas si alguien que pilote de AT y quiere aportar algo al respecto, agradecido.


----------



## McMax (24 Dic 2017)

Hold hold hold feliz Navidad...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo de Q ya han dicho que no hay fecha. En el foro antiguo de Nxt Cfb ya decía que el hardware es una mierda por que, meses para diseñar, hacen el encargo, meses para recibir la muestra, pruebas, bug y fallos, vuelta a diseñar, vuelta a pedir, vuelta a empezar...
> 
> Y eso creo que lo decía a principio de 2016 o así. Aunque no se sabe si finalmente Q es el hardware o el hardware está relacionado con Jinn.
> 
> ...



Orbeo, una pregunta sobre la dependencia del precio de IOTA con Bitcoin. ¿Tu qué piensas, podría ser debido a que aún está en pocos exchanges? 

¿O tal vez se deba a que en caídas de bitcoin se resiente incluso más debido al tema del wallet? Tal vez sea que la gente las tiene en el exchange porque les da miedo el wallet y así es más tentador vender que holdear cuando vienen mal dadas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Dic 2017)

Tranquilos...son correciones sanas...in Hold I Trust...si baja de 2,5 la puntita..y si es a 2 ó menos hasta el mango...


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Orbeo, una pregunta sobre la dependencia del precio de IOTA con Bitcoin. ¿Tu qué piensas, podría ser debido a que aún está en pocos exchanges?
> 
> ¿O tal vez se deba a que en caídas de bitcoin se resiente incluso más debido al tema del wallet? Tal vez sea que la gente las tiene en el exchange porque les da miedo el wallet y así es más tentador vender que holdear cuando vienen mal dadas.



Ni idea del motivo, pero en general si ves coinmarketcap "en general" todo baila al ritmo de Btc, tanto para arriba como para abajo.

Claro hay excepciones, Btc está bajando pero vas al trending y tienes 30 coins subiendo por encima del 30%, incluso ciento y pico %. Y al contrario, cuando Btc sube a fuego siempre tienes coins en rojo, pero en general, sigue marcando el ritmo.

Imagina que ahora btc sube durante unos días al 5% sostenido, e Iota sale en Bittrex, pues mira igual ese día Iota sube un 50%, pero es algo puntual.

Lo que pasa que Iota tuvo mucho hype pq subió de golpe un 800% y pasó de estar medio oculta a que saliese en medios tradicionales, youtube, etc.. tuvo una semana de protagonismo y eso es igual a mucha gente metiendo dinero sin saber muy bien donde. Luego baja un poco y entran los acojones, además que todo el cotarro está entre bitfinex y binance. Cuando esté en 10-12 exchanges pues digo yo que será más estable.

---------- Post added 24-dic-2017 at 16:01 ----------

Aquí otro pinta y colorea.

Según esto Btc se iría a los 11k de rebotar e irse para arriba.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Dic 2017)

No se si lo habeis comentado pero hay una nueva wallet, la 2.5.6, como la anterior pero con mejoras en el promotion. Si la probáis ya direis.

FELIZ FIESTAS A TODOS ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2017)

Augmate to Integrate IOTA for IoT Device-Management Platform Using Distributed Ledger Technology - IOT Journal


----------



## Azkenchack (24 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si alguien no cree en IOTA o en otra cripto a largo plazo lo mejor es que no meta ni un duro en ella... Para esos lo que recomiendo es análisis técnico y adiós... Saltar de una o otra , lo que es absurdo es querer pillar todas las subidas de todas las criptomonedas encadenadas y después quejarse de cada cripto :-D... O uno se guía por el análisis técnico (compra, vende sin importar tecnología o nombre) o confía en un cierto proyecto y holders... Lo que es absurdo es querer ambas cosas, cuando el análisis técnico no está para valorar nada de esto, sino como se está moviendo el mercado (aunque sea por motivos irracionales)...
> 
> Yo sigo a unos cuantos analistas y lo que veo es eso... Su interés es el dinero y como se comportan los gráficos , (como si la moneda vale 0 al mes siguiente)...le da igual lo que dijo el que creo la moneda o si la billetera va como el culo. Esta es la antítesis de quien holdea y confía en una tecnología.



Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Yo empecé con IOTA, luego dando saltos a Bitcoin a ETH...para finalmente volver a IOTA En todos esos saltos casi siempre he salido perdiendo (afortunadamente, estoy con los mismos IOTAS que al principio, bueno, alguno más).
Hace dos días, me dije....lo meto en la wallet y me quito de tentaciones. Quizás sea por todo el marketing, por los posibles socios, por el proyecto....pero me quedo en IOTA.
Para el año que viene, iré metiendo lo que pueda, poco a poco. Un mes 100 €, otro mes, nada..
Es mi apuesta personal. Si ahora mismo dudo que a final de año llegue a 4$, mucho me cuesta creer que para finales del 2018 esté a 100 $. Sin embargo, sigo pensando en la utilidad futura de IOTA: carga eléctrica de vehículos, pago con el móvil, peajes de autopista...Todo esto no se va a producir en un par de meses por lo que tampoco espero subidas espectaculares en un par de meses.


----------



## orbeo (24 Dic 2017)

Vengo deseo felices fiestas y me voy


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Dic 2017)

Feliz Navidad a todos, incluso a Workforfood, jejeje.


----------



## Patanegra (25 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Vengo deseo felices fiestas y me voy



jo jo jo )


----------



## yours3lf (25 Dic 2017)

En Bitfinex me sale un mensaje de error cuando intento generar otro wallet para iota. 
El tema es que esta mañana he estado operando con ellos y cada vez que vendía, antes de comprar, generaba otra dirección. 
¿Qué sentido tiene que lo limiten?
Por otro lado hay algo que no entiendo. Cuando vas a ver el saldo no te sale desglosado por wallet. Es como si perteneciera al Exchange y no a tus direcciones.
¿Alguna idea?

Por cierto, feliz navidad!

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (25 Dic 2017)

Han listado Iota en otro exchange, Gate.io


----------



## Oira (26 Dic 2017)

yours3lf dijo:


> En Bitfinex me sale un mensaje de error cuando intento generar otro wallet para iota.
> El tema es que esta mañana he estado operando con ellos y cada vez que vendía, antes de comprar, generaba otra dirección.
> ¿Qué sentido tiene que lo limiten?
> Por otro lado hay algo que no entiendo. Cuando vas a ver el saldo no te sale desglosado por wallet. Es como si perteneciera al Exchange y no a tus direcciones.
> ...




Las direcciones que generas son para que tú transfieras iotas de tu wallet al exchange, no para que el exchange te guarde ahí las que vas comprando. Mientras no transfieras iotas de tu wallet al exchange o viceversa no necesitas generar direcciones nuevas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Dic 2017)

Bueno lo prometido es deuda...aquí posteo el enlace que me ha dado Ledger Nano, cuando les pregunte si tenían pensado incluir IOTA en su wallet (de momento, no)...8:

Ledger Roadmap


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (26 Dic 2017)

omoku.io | Buy and sell IOTA tokens instantly


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Dic 2017)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> omoku.io | Buy and sell IOTA tokens instantly



Es fundamental que IOTA se desacople de lo que haga bitcoin y salga en más exchanges, la última caída se bitcoin cortó en seco una subida por el anuncio de Bosch.


----------



## Locke&Demosthenes (26 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Bueno lo prometido es deuda...aquí posteo el enlace que me ha dado Ledger Nano, cuando les pregunte si tenían pensado incluir IOTA en su wallet (de momento, no)...8:
> 
> Ledger Roadmap



No solamente no, sino que además sería más caro que con los clones partiendo de 90000€ parriba


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es fundamental que IOTA se desacople de lo que haga bitcoin y salga en más exchanges, la última caída se bitcoin cortó en seco una subida por el anuncio de Bosch.



Además, espero que sea más barato y rápido que hacerlo a través de compra de ETH en kraken, pasarlo a Bitfinex y canjearlos por IOTAS.


----------



## itaka (26 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Además, espero que sea más barato y rápido que hacerlo a través de compra de ETH en kraken, pasarlo a Bitfinex y canjearlos por IOTAS.




Kraken es insufrible, no se como aún usáis ese exchange. 

Respecto a IOTA, tengo el presentimiento que en dos días pegara otra subida.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Kraken es insufrible, no se como aún usáis ese exchange.
> 
> Respecto a IOTA, tengo el presentimiento que en dos días pegara otra subida.



A mi me parece que la clave es el hardware que nombraba CFB. Creo que lo de Jinn es algo muy gordo y los señores de Bosh y Fujitsu están muy bien informados. 

Encontré por foros guiris un enlace de unos documentos de Fujitsu hablando de computación ternaria y procesadores. Y uno se acuerda del Ceo de Fujitsu en Europa preguntando en Twitter si creen que IOTA va a ser la crypto más importante "ever". 

Atad cabos.


----------



## orbeo (26 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi me parece que la clave es el hardware que nombraba CFB. Creo que lo de Jinn es algo muy gordo y los señores de Bosh y Fujitsu están muy bien informados.
> 
> Encontré por foros guiris un enlace de unos documentos de Fujitsu hablando de computación ternaria y procesadores. Y uno se acuerda del Ceo de Fujitsu en Europa preguntando en Twitter si creen que IOTA va a ser la crypto más importante "ever".
> 
> Atad cabos.



En los mensajes antiguos del foro de nxt puedes encontrar a Cfb hablando del tema.

Puse los enlaces hace unos días.

Ahí verás que su intención es que Jinn "sea comprado".


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> En los mensajes antiguos del foro de nxt puedes encontrar a Cfb hablando del tema.
> 
> Puse los enlaces hace unos días.
> 
> Ahí verás que su intención es que Jinn "sea comprado".



Es muy interesante, está tarde es cuando he reparado en lo de Jinn, ahí pienso que está la clave. 
Ahora vamos a especular un poco. IOTA funciona en ternario y Jinn (el hardware al que se refiere CFB) se supone que son procesadores ternarios para el Internet de las cosas, tremendamente eficaces validando y gestionando transacciones. 

No sabemos aún qué es Q... 

¿Y Jinn Comprado por quien? ¿Bosh? ¿Qualcom?


----------



## orbeo (26 Dic 2017)

Ni idea, en 2015 o por ahí ya avisaba a los tenedores de Jinn, que fuesen consultando los temas fiscales porque más adelante se les pediría identificación formal para los contratos.

Entiendo que Jinn son los procesadores ternarios que van en cada máquina/equipo/lo que sea.

Tangle es la autopista de comunicación entre ellos, e Iota la gasolina.

Q será el hardware de control? Será Jinn el hardware?

Cuando le preguntaron a Cfb porque IBM u otros no han desarrollado los procesadores ternarios, cuando es una tecnología más vieja que la tos, el decía que es porque no hay mercado. Y como no hay mercado no invierten en desarrollo.

La idea de Iota es ofrecer al mismo tiempo el estándar, el hardware y el mercado.

---------- Post added 26-dic-2017 at 22:14 ----------

Y fíjate que Jinn sin hacer ruido cotiza casi a 1500$. Estuve mirando para meterle pasta pero está difícil.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ni idea, en 2015 o por ahí ya avisaba a los tenedores de Jinn, que fuesen consultando los temas fiscales porque más adelante se les pediría identificación formal para los contratos.
> 
> Entiendo que Jinn son los procesadores ternarios que van en cada máquina/equipo/lo que sea.
> 
> ...



Eso es también por la escasez de tokens, creo que 7 millones solamente, no obstante es verdad que para no hacer ruido está caro de narices. Creo que los holders de Jinn no tienen ganas de soltar ninguno.


----------



## orbeo (26 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Eso es también por la escasez de tokens, creo que 7 millones solamente, no obstante es verdad que para no hacer ruido está caro de narices. Creo que los holders de Jinn no tienen ganas de soltar ninguno.



Aparte es que solo cotizan en el exchange de nxt, lo estuve mirando pero no hay volumen negociado y no perdí el tiempo.


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> Kraken es insufrible, no se como aún usáis ese exchange.
> 
> Respecto a IOTA, tengo el presentimiento que en dos días pegara otra subida.



Kraken es una penita y por eso espero que omoku.io funcione para adquirir IOTAS de forma fácil con euros.
Por otro lado, si bien es cierto que me gustaría que pegara una buena subida, casi prefiero que se siga manteniendo y que, las noticias salgan cuando tengan que salir. Sacar noticias bomba ahora mismo es entrada en masa y al día siguiente salida de esta masa hacia otras cripos y quedarse como al principio. Ejemplo lo hemos visto hace poco.
Mucho podemos desear una subida pero ante todo existe y debe existir, o eso espero, una estrategia por parte de IOTA y sus socios.
Creo que, en el mundo de las criptos, muchas que ahora suben un 100% desaparecerán precisamente porque sus cabezas pensantes han hecho una estrategia incorrecta. Y en ese sentido, creo que al equipo de IOTA se están incorporando personas que precisamente ese es su trabajo: crear una buena estrategia.
Dejémosles trabajar. Por mucho que hayamos invertido nuestro dinero, no somos nadie para exigirles que éste se multiplique un x10 en una semana y menos a base de rumores o falsas espectativas que lo único que hacen es dañar la reputación de IOTA (ejemplo Microsoft) Si queremos que nuestro dinero se multiplique por x10 podemos ir de cripto en cripto pero mientras, si las grandes noticias no salen tal como esperamos, es por algo.
Intento permanecer indiferente viendo como otras criptos que suben como la espuma mientras que IOTA, se queda ahí, paradita, en sus 3 y pico dólares.
Por último, os recuerdo que, para finales de este año, el objetivo era de 4 $. Y creo que casi, casi se va a cumplir.


----------



## yanpakal (27 Dic 2017)

Uy que buena pinta tiene la subidita, a ver si dura


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Dic 2017)

yanpakal dijo:


> Uy que buena pinta tiene la subidita, a ver si dura



Pues si, tiene buena pinta porque además parece que el bitcoin no va a fastidiar de momento.


----------



## davitin (27 Dic 2017)

Otra vez pa abajo.


----------



## itaka (27 Dic 2017)

Creo q ha entrado en una senda alcista, igual nos lleva otra vez a cinco dolares.


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Dic 2017)

Pregunta acerca del monedero....
Ahora mismo guardo como oro en paño la SEED. Si por un casual, el ordenador casca ¿puedo instalar en otro ordenador la WALLET y al poner la SEED aparecerían automaticamente todos mis IOTAS?


----------



## franjazib (27 Dic 2017)

hola ¿desde donde tradeais? ¿o que plataforma usais para tradear? ¿cuales son los movimientos minimos y las comisiones?
Un saludo
Edito: y ya uqe estamos y si respondiera alguien. Supongo que el mercado de criptos no cerrará los fines de semana.


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Pregunta acerca del monedero....
> Ahora mismo guardo como oro en paño la SEED. Si por un casual, el ordenador casca ¿puedo instalar en otro ordenador la WALLET y al poner la SEED aparecerían automaticamente todos mis IOTAS?



Yo creo que sí.
Cuando instale el nuevo wallet al meter la Seed vieja salió el saldo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Dic 2017)

Yo también lo creo...tengo todos los QR de seguridad de rescate y respaldo de mis exchanges y del 2FA-Authy imprimidos y guardados a buen recaudo...

---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 13:37 ----------

Por cierto aparte de la nueva versión de la Wallet ¿ saldrá alguna otra Wallet más moderna o con otro diseño/tecnología de otra firma tecnolgica? (no hablo de Ledger nano ni nada de eso)...ienso:


----------



## easyridergs (27 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Pregunta acerca del monedero....
> Ahora mismo guardo como oro en paño la SEED. Si por un casual, el ordenador casca ¿puedo instalar en otro ordenador la WALLET y al poner la SEED aparecerían automaticamente todos mis IOTAS?



Sí, las MIOTAs las tienes en el TANGLE no en el ordenador. Desde cualquier IOTA wallet accederás a tus monedas con la SEED.


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Yo también lo creo...tengo todos los QR de seguridad de rescate y respaldo de mis exchanges y del 2FA-Authy imprimidos y guardados a buen recaudo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-dic-2017 at 13:37 ----------
> 
> Por cierto aparte de la nueva versión de la Wallet ¿ saldrá alguna otra Wallet más moderna o con otro diseño/tecnología de otra firma tecnolgica? (no hablo de Ledger nano ni nada de eso)...ienso:



Si, la UCL qué no recuerdo el nombre nuevo que le habían puesto. Sale en fase beta en enero creo.


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

franjazib dijo:


> hola ¿desde donde tradeais? ¿o que plataforma usais para tradear? ¿cuales son los movimientos minimos y las comisiones?
> Un saludo
> Edito: y ya uqe estamos y si respondiera alguien. Supongo que el mercado de criptos no cerrará los fines de semana.



Cerrar los fines de semana?

Esto es 24/7, aquí se viene dormido y meado de casa


----------



## Azkenchack (27 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Cerrar los fines de semana?
> 
> Esto es 24/7, aquí se viene dormido y meado de casa



De casa se sale comido, bebido, cagado, meado y follado...

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## franjazib (27 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> De casa se sale comido, bebido, cagado, meado y follado...
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



ok ok muy graciosos los dos pero y a las primeras preguntas
Que plataforma hay de tradeo y que comisiones y movimientos minimos?????


----------



## orbeo (27 Dic 2017)

franjazib dijo:


> ok ok muy graciosos los dos pero y a las primeras preguntas
> Que plataforma hay de tradeo y que comisiones y movimientos minimos?????



Las comisiones son similares. Yo tengo cuentas verificadas en varios exchanges, y aunque no tradeo como tal en periodos cortos, cada vez utilizo la que más me conviene o bien porque tenga euros, o bien porque tenga el token que quiero.

Kraken, Bitfinex, Binance, Poloniex, etc...tienes que ir probando donde te sientas más cómodo.

Personalmente para gráficos uso tradingview, me gusta el order book de Binance, la plataforma de Kraken, ...


----------



## davitin (27 Dic 2017)

franjazib dijo:


> ok ok muy graciosos los dos pero y a las primeras preguntas
> Que plataforma hay de tradeo y que comisiones y movimientos minimos?????



Te recomiendo bittrex solo para alts, para meter fiat y de ahi pasar a otros exchanges te recomiendo coinbase...de comisiones ni puta idea, con la pasta que se gana aqui, esas cosas ni las miramos::


----------



## yanpakal (27 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Te recomiendo bittrex solo para alts, para meter fiat y de ahi pasar a otros exchanges te recomiendo coinbase...de comisiones ni puta idea, con la pasta que se gana aqui, esas cosas ni las miramos::



Las comisiones cambian para cada exchange 

Kraken, aunque vaya mal, tiene menores comisiones q coinbase 

Suelen ser mas bajas para limit q para market

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (27 Dic 2017)

Han añadido la paridad IOTA/EURO en bitfinex

Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (27 Dic 2017)

A ver si van saliendo mas exchanges. Es cuestión de tiempo






Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Dic 2017)

No sé si ya se ha puesto esta noticia :

https://oracletimes.com/netherlands-to-start-implementing-iota-miota-for-administrating-legal-documents/

Parece que en Holanda hay bastante interés por parte de la administración por IOTA.


----------



## Juan Palomo (28 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No sé si ya se ha puesto esta noticia :
> 
> Netherlands To Start Implementing IOTA (MIOTA) For Administrating Legal Documents | Oracle Times
> 
> Parece que en Holanda hay bastante interés por parte de la administración por IOTA.



¡Holanda, el país de los tulipanes!ienso:


----------



## yanpakal (28 Dic 2017)

Parece que ya hay opción de retiro de iotas en binance, aunque avisa que hay congestión en la red


----------



## workforfood (28 Dic 2017)

easyridergs dijo:


> Han añadido la paridad IOTA/EURO en bitfinex
> 
> Enviado desde mi SHIELD Tablet K1 mediante Tapatalk




Se pueden sacar los € de bitfinex directamente vamos desde una transferencia bancaria.


----------



## itaka (28 Dic 2017)

ufff volvemos para abajo, no hay manera.


----------



## yanpakal (28 Dic 2017)

me ha parecido interesante
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/cryptocurrencies-predictions-2018-eddie-elzer/


----------



## Dopaes (28 Dic 2017)

Pues a mi me parece que sik hay una cripto con futuro, es esta. Es relativamente nueva. Enfocada al Internet de las cosas


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

itaka dijo:


> ufff volvemos para abajo, no hay manera.



Es el mercado en general, se está estabilizando, hoy estoy convencido que vuelve para arriba.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2017)

Mientras no rompa 2,5/2,75 para abajo, la cosa se lateraliza entre 3-4,5...tampoco esta tan mal...paciencia...8:


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Dic 2017)

Veo bajadas generalizadas bailando al son del bitcoin. Veo gente intentando converir sus criptos en dinero fiat. Veo gente moviéndose de cripto en cripto para minimizar pérdidas.
Veo que se está dando a un toque a todos aquellos que piensan que todo el monte es orégano y para que tengan sus dineros en la cuenta naranja en lugar de criptos.
En definitiva, se está perfilando la parrilla de salida para el 2018.
Y mi bólido se llama IOTA.


Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Veo bajadas generalizadas bailando al son del bitcoin. Veo gente intentando converir sus criptos en dinero fiat. Veo gente moviéndose de cripto en cripto para minimizar pérdidas.
> Veo que se está dando a un toque a todos aquellos que piensan que todo el monte es orégano y para que tengan sus dineros en la cuenta naranja en lugar de criptos.
> En definitiva, se está perfilando la parrilla de salida para el 2018.
> Y mi bólido se llama IOTA.
> ...



Estas bajadas sirven para que las ballenas vendan caro y compren barato, pica gente inexperta o emocional y es la que vende con pérdidas, hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## calamatron (28 Dic 2017)

Pues os aclaro lo q esta pasando en realidad,q veo estais un poco perdidos x no mirar noticias.
Corea del sur ha amenazado con cerrar exchanges y va a regular todo para q deje de a ver esa volatilidad,ademas estan animando al mundo ha hacer lo mismo,vamos q vamos de culo y contra el viento chavales.
Estaba claro q los gobiernos y bancos hiban ha hacer lo posible x jodernos a todos ya q no podian controlar el dinero.


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

calamatron dijo:


> Pues os aclaro lo q esta pasando en realidad,q veo estais un poco perdidos x no mirar noticias.
> Corea del sur ha amenazado con cerrar exchanges y va a regular todo para q deje de a ver esa volatilidad,ademas estan animando al mundo ha hacer lo mismo,vamos q vamos de culo y contra el viento chavales.
> Estaba claro q los gobiernos y bancos hiban ha hacer lo posible x jodernos a todos ya q no podian controlar el dinero.



Lo que han dicho es que se va a terminar lo de tradear de forma anónima. Van a tener que identificarse aunque el exchange sea solo criptos.

Por otra parte, lo de cerrar exchanges, no será la norma, es dejar la puerta abierta para poder cerrar los que no cumplan con las regulaciones, lo cual no me parece mal.


South Korea to impose new curbs on cryptocurrency trading | Article [AMP] | Reuters


----------



## davitin (28 Dic 2017)

A mi me parece bien que se regule, que el estado cobre sus impuestos y deje regularizar las ganancias, que no estemos con temor a multas, eso no es negativo, al reves...con esto se terminara la manipulacion de los bots, los puteos de los exchanges y sus repentinos cierres (con la consiguiente desaparicion de la pasta), etc...lo de crear una economia paralela sin pagar impuestos siempre fue una paja mental, es imposible y ademas no seria bueno.

La volatilidad absurda (bajada y subida simultanea de todas las alts) desaparecera si desaparece la manipulacion en los exchanges, pero esto es bueno...proyectos como ethereum y otros estan frenados desde hace mucho por este tipo de cosas...nosotros estamos todos en el inicio de las criptos, nos queda mucho recorrido para ganar pasta, en unos años los proyectos estaran maduros y ya subiran lentamente de precio, como las acciones de las empresas, pero hasta ese momento queda muchisima subida y muchisimos proyectos, esto es el equivalente a haver invertido en el nacimiento de ibm, apple, amazon, etc.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

En otro orden de cosas... Quizás no tenga que ver con IOTA o quizás si:

https://www.neowin.net/news/microsoft-and-fujitsu-announce-collaboration-in-artificial-intelligence

Microsoft y Fujitsu colaborando en temas de IA. 

Recuerdo tres cosas que cito CFB:

Q, hardware, AI (inteligencia artificial). 

Pura especulación pero igual tiene algo que ver.


----------



## Wens (28 Dic 2017)

Finalmente, después de varias semanas leyendo este foro he decidido registrarme y lo primero que quería hacer es daros las gracias por toda la información que habéis aportado sobre iota. Estuve varios meses investigando este mundo y hace un mes me lancé con esta moneda comprándola por 60 céntimos. De momento las aguantare y estaré pendiente de las noticias que vayan sacando como la famosa "Q" o la nueva wallet.

Un saludo


----------



## DaniElTirado (28 Dic 2017)

Yo me acabo de meter con 3159 IOTAS. 

Con estas pocas, los bitcoin y las trader ya tengo mi cartera básica lista.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

elfranco dijo:


> Yo me acabo de meter con 3159 IOTAS.
> 
> Con estas pocas, los bitcoin y las trader ya tengo mi cartera básica lista.



Es un número respetable, si se IOTA se convierte en el estándar del Internet de las cosas puede ser un pastizal. Aún quedan algunos años, pero presiento que 2018 va a ser excelente para las cryptos y sobre todo para IOTA.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 20:48 ----------




Wens dijo:


> Finalmente, después de varias semanas leyendo este foro he decidido registrarme y lo primero que quería hacer es daros las gracias por toda la información que habéis aportado sobre iota. Estuve varios meses investigando este mundo y hace un mes me lancé con esta moneda comprándola por 60 céntimos. De momento las aguantare y estaré pendiente de las noticias que vayan sacando como la famosa "Q" o la nueva wallet.
> 
> Un saludo



Pues tu ya has dado un buen pelotazo, ahora a esperar las cosas con calma que lo mejor está por llegar.


----------



## orbeo (28 Dic 2017)

Iota on more exchanges soon!
Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota on more exchanges soon!
> Twitter



Bien!! ¿Será Bittrex al fin? ¿Bithumb? Sería una subida muy buena solo con uno de esos dos, especialmente el coreano, aunque el otro sería el acceso directo a los USA.


----------



## davitin (28 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bien!! ¿Será Bittrex al fin? ¿Bithumb? Sería una subida muy buena solo con uno de esos dos, especialmente el coreano, aunque el otro sería el acceso directo a los USA.



Hombre, es un comentario un poco generico.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Hombre, es un comentario un poco generico.



Creo que va a ser Bithump , hace poco estuvo el vikingo en Corea por unos asuntillos, tal vez se tratase de eso. De todos modos no descarto nada, además 
Dominik habla de exchanges en plural.

Bithump es el exchange que más volumen mueve del mundo, por delante de Bitfinex, ahí es nada.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Dic 2017)

A quien le interese, en el hilo de las criptos y el modelo 720, he pegado un enlace, de una ley o similar que sacara nuestro "amado" gobierno para regular las criptos en 2018...a rascarse el bolsillo...:


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Dic 2017)

Ya empiezan los rumores en Twitter:

Twitter

Bithump dicen las buenas lenguas.

---------- Post added 28-dic-2017 at 22:19 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A quien le interese, en el hilo de las criptos y el modelo 720, he pegado un enlace, de una ley o similar que sacara nuestro "amado" gobierno para regular las criptos en 2018...a rascarse el bolsillo...:



No sé si será verdad, por encima no me parece para tanto, pero que tengan estos memos en cuenta que Portugal está muy, muy cerca.


----------



## rasecillo (28 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> A quien le interese, en el hilo de las criptos y el modelo 720, he pegado un enlace, de una ley o similar que sacara nuestro "amado" gobierno para regular las criptos en 2018...a rascarse el bolsillo...:



Hoy es 28 de diciembre....


Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

Otro exchange para el 31

Twitter


----------



## yanpakal (29 Dic 2017)

No se si ya lo habeis visto German TV on IOTA and Bosch (SWR Aktuell) (eng subs): German TV on IOTA and Bosch (SWR Aktuell) (eng subs) - YouTube


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Otro exchange para el 31
> 
> Twitter



A Warning about SCExchange - Launching December 31st : CryptoCurrency


----------



## josema82 (29 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> A Warning about SCExchange - Launching December 31st : CryptoCurrency



Ni con un palo ese exchange, no tiene buena pinta.


----------



## davitin (29 Dic 2017)

Como va la cosa? aun aguantais? yo no he tocado ni un iota.


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como va la cosa? aun aguantais? yo no he tocado ni un iota.



Yo tampoco las he tocado, si no han sacado ni el wallet!


----------



## tigrecito (29 Dic 2017)

Hodl a fuego, estoy convencido de que sera caballo ganador

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## rebollete (29 Dic 2017)

Haber si tenemos suerte y cuando pare el pumpeo de Riple, si fijan en Iota. Mucha pasta esta moviendo esa crypto, cuando la gente deje de pumpear y recogan beneficios, una de la mejor posicionada es Iota.


----------



## orbeo (29 Dic 2017)

Si queréis ver avances "reales", os recomiendo seguir a este fulano en Twitter.

Twitter

Tiene una empresa dedicada al IoT y desde que descubrió Iota lo está implementando y experimentando en varios cacharros, en Twitter ha ido subiendo algunas imágenes interesantes de productos comercializables.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Dic 2017)

Como dice Santa Claus...Hold Hold Hold....


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Si queréis ver avances "reales", os recomiendo seguir a este fulano en Twitter.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Tiene una empresa dedicada al IoT y desde que descubrió Iota lo está implementando y experimentando en varios cacharros, en Twitter ha ido subiendo algunas imágenes interesantes de productos comercializables.



Mira el nodo de 10 cpus y 50 gigas de ram que ha montado, joder. 

https://twitter.com/green_protocol/status/946394279978483712


----------



## R2volador (29 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Como va la cosa? aun aguantais? yo no he tocado ni un iota.



Sigo a bordo!!! Y pienso recargar !!!! Compré Ripple a 0,45 y cuando vea que para de subir, recojo beneficios y los meto en Iota.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Dic 2017)

R2volador dijo:


> Sigo a bordo!!! Y pienso recargar !!!! Compré Ripple a 0,45 y cuando vea que para de subir, recojo beneficios y los meto en Iota.



Pues te vas a hinchar a comprar IOTAS.Los banqueros van a recuperar todo lo que han perdido en el año 2017 con las criptos. Creo que alguien ha dado un golpe sobre la mesa y ha dicho: "la gente ya no invierte en nuestras mierdas. Saca dinero del banco para invertir en criptos. Pues demosles una cripto para que inviertan su dinero en nosotros, en nuestra cripto"

Miedo me da el escenario si Ripple desbanca a Bitcoin. Ya lo ha hecho con Etherum.
Si contunua así, Bitcoin bajará, arrastrando a todas las criptos. Vamos a volver a ver precios de agosto de este año. Sobre la mesa, van a quedar 10 criptos y espero que una de ellas sea IOTA



Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Pues te vas a hinchar a comprar IOTAS.Los banqueros van a recuperar todo lo que han perdido en el año 2017 con las criptos. Creo que alguien ha dado un golpe sobre la mesa y ha dicho: "la gente ya no invierte en nuestras mierdas. Saca dinero del banco para invertir en criptos. Pues demosles una cripto para que inviertan su dinero en nosotros, en nuestra cripto"
> 
> Miedo me da el escenario si Ripple desbanca a Bitcoin. Ya lo ha hecho con Etherum.
> Si contunua así, Bitcoin bajará, arrastrando a todas las criptos. Vamos a volver a ver precios de agosto de este año. Sobre la mesa, van a quedar 10 criptos y espero que una de ellas sea IOTA
> ...



Bueno, yo no veo tan malo si bitcoin pierde el segundo puesto para el mercado crypto, si sucediera por una descomunal inyección de capital en Ripple, no porque caiga el bitcoin.
Lo que pasaría es que ese dinero se repartiría después por otras altcoins y haría aún más interesante este mercado. Lo veo fenomenal que haya una segunda puerta de entrada del fiat a shitland. 

No me gusta Ripple, prefiero la idea de Bitcoin 40 veces, pero lo veo positivo para el mercado.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bueno, yo no veo tan malo si bitcoin pierde el segundo puesto para el mercado crypto, si sucediera por una descomunal inyección de capital en Ripple, no porque caiga el bitcoin.
> Lo que pasaría es que ese dinero se repartiría después por otras altcoins y haría aún más interesante este mercado. Lo veo fenomenal que haya una segunda puerta de entrada del fiat a shitland.
> 
> No me gusta Ripple, prefiero la idea de Bitcoin 40 veces, pero lo veo positivo para el mercado.



Yo lo que veo es que Ripple va a subir, se va a llevar una buena parte del pastel y de repente....bajará. Quien compre Ripple y no se salga a tiempo, perderá gran parte de su inversión. Pero claro...¿quien se va en mitad de una fiesta, cuando todavía hay barra libre de cubatas? Cuando, en la fiesta para la música y se encienden las luces, los promotores de la fiesta ya están en su casa contando los beneficios

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josema82 (29 Dic 2017)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bueno, yo no veo tan malo si bitcoin pierde el segundo puesto para el mercado crypto, si sucediera por una descomunal inyección de capital en Ripple, no porque caiga el bitcoin.
> Lo que pasaría es que ese dinero se repartiría después por otras altcoins y haría aún más interesante este mercado. Lo veo fenomenal que haya una segunda puerta de entrada del fiat a shitland.
> 
> No me gusta Ripple, prefiero la idea de Bitcoin 40 veces, pero lo veo positivo para el mercado.



El problema de Ripple es que tiene el visto bueno de los bancos, y cuando esten posicionados, levantaran el telefono y "sugeriran" a sus amigos de los gobiernos que se cargen la competencia.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> El problema de Ripple es que tiene el visto bueno de los bancos, y cuando esten posicionados, levantaran el telefono y "sugeriran" a sus amigos de los gobiernos que se cargen la competencia.



Que no te quepa duda. Por eso, solo las criptos que estén respaldadas por bancos y grandes empresas sobreviviran. Una cripto puede tener un proyecto cojonudo pero si no tiene el respaldo de una gran empresa, vale una mierda. Y una gran empresa no compra "acciones" de otra empresa si ve que esa empresa no tiene potencial. Una gran empresa no juega con 100 €, como nosotros, a ver si sube o baja esa cripto...juega con muchos millones de euros.
La gran pregunta es...¿apuestas por el caballo ganador o por el favorito? Da lo mismo. Siempre ganará el caballo por el que haya apostado la banca y las grandes empresas.

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Dic 2017)

josema82 dijo:


> El problema de Ripple es que tiene el visto bueno de los bancos, y cuando esten posicionados, levantaran el telefono y "sugeriran" a sus amigos de los gobiernos que se cargen la competencia.



Eso no se puede hacer, para eso hay que ilegalizar todo y eso no va a pasar. 
W


----------



## davitin (30 Dic 2017)

Este hilo no es de ripple.


----------



## josema82 (30 Dic 2017)




----------



## sabueXo (30 Dic 2017)

¿Que quiere decir eso?


----------



## orbeo (30 Dic 2017)

sabueXo dijo:


> ¿Que quiere decir eso?



Que el objetivo para 2018 es que haga 1000 transacciones por segundo, en vez de 1 y media que hace ahora


----------



## jorge (30 Dic 2017)

Pero que cojones les pasa a mis IOTAS?? Con lo guapas y simpáticas que son y lo poco que me ligan últimamente...Ya me lo dijo en su día mi madre;_ vete con RIPPLE que aunque no sea tan guapo tiene muy buena cuna._


----------



## davitin (30 Dic 2017)

Vaya hostia nos estamos dando.

Me parece que el unico qur ha controlado los tempos a sido el op.

No os da la sensacion que el mundo cripto se va a la mierda? Btc esta estancado y baja arrastrando a todos, ripple se esta comiendo el mundo cripto, asi de repente.


----------



## orbeo (30 Dic 2017)

Haha seguir el criptomundo es como ser mujer, euforia-depresion-euforia-depresion-euforia


Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Dic 2017)

davitin dijo:


> Vaya hostia nos estamos dando.
> 
> Me parece que el unico qur ha controlado los tempos a sido el op.
> 
> No os da la sensacion que el mundo cripto se va a la mierda? Btc esta estancado y baja arrastrando a todos, ripple se esta comiendo el mundo cripto, asi de repente.



El mundo crypto ha llegado para quedarse, lo que no sabemos es que cryptos van a prevalecer en el futuro, esta es mi principal apuesta. Ripple ahora puede estar arriba, mañana ya veremos. Al final se van a imponer las cryptos diferenciales y las que tengan uso práctico, las dodgecoins desaparecerán. Pero quien esté montado en la crypto adecuada será rico.

---------- Post added 30-dic-2017 at 17:21 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Haha seguir el criptomundo es como ser mujer, euforia-depresion-euforia-depresion-euforia
> 
> 
> Twitter



Hay que tomárselo como tu, ese es el espíritu. 2018 está cerca y la tecnología es impresionante, pensad eso y no tanto en el mercado.


----------



## orbeo (30 Dic 2017)

Parece mentira, joder pero si cada semana una moneda se pone de moda. Esta semana ha sido Ripple.

Ohhhhh el flippening!! Destronará Ripple a Btc???

Antes fué Bcash, antes Iota, y la semana siguiente será Stellar mismamente. Y después otra.

Recordad que Btc estaba el día 1 de este mismo mes a 10.800, que nos a costumbramos a que suba todo a la velocidad de la luz y luego hay quien no puede soportar 15 días de estancamiento.

Muchas monedas se tiran completamente planas meses y meses hasta que sacan algo y tienen un subidón.

Iota pegó la primera subida gorda a final de noviembre (hace un mes!) y llevaba meses totalmente lateral desde la Ico. Fácilmente se puede quedar lateral otro medio año hasta que saquen algo en condiciones, el wallet bueno sale en enero en fase beta así que no estará listo hasta mitad de año, lo de la movida esa de Q pueden pasar dos meses como dos años (o que no consigan tirarlo adelante y termine en un pufo).

Quien quiera "invertir" tiene que tener paciencia, si tuvieseis fondos de inversión que se mueven un 5% al año...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Dic 2017)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Es difícil que IOTA no esté en el futuro por una razón muy sencilla: lo que pretende no es únicamente mover valor, sino es dar respuesta a problemas empresariales reales y sin competencia... El protocolo.
> 
> Por eso no tiene sentido comparar a IOTA con dash, con ripple, con bitcoin, porque aún cuando los otros puedan adelantarse, puedan desaparecer... IOTA, al estar enfocado hacia otros mercados, y hablo del protocolo, no del token seguirá ahí...
> 
> ...



Precisame lo que da valor al token es su capacidad de hacer que las máquinas se paguen entre ellas, aparte del que le demos nosotros. Es lo que le va a dar sentido al Internet de las cosas, poder vender datos, electricidad, etc, de la forma más fácil.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Dic 2017)

Esto de que bitcoin se haya quedado a las puertas de los 20.000 $ me recuerda a cuando el oro se quedo a punto de los 2.000 $ en 2011...seguramente estare equivocado pero ¿ tendrá que ver que ya haya futuros en Bolsa de Bitcoin, para que ya empiece a estar todo atado y bien atado desde arriba ?...como dije si baja de 2,5 volverá a pillar más IOTAS...Ripples ya tengo...si corrige, más...:

PD: encima bitcoin empezó a cotizar en Chicago mercado futuros el 08/12 coincidiendo con su descenso...sospechoso...:


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Dic 2017)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Esto de que bitcoin se haya quedado a las puertas de los 20.000 $ me recuerda a cuando el oro se quedo a punto de los 2.000 $ en 2011...seguramente estare equivocado pero ¿ tendrá que ver que ya haya futuros en Bolsa de Bitcoin, para que ya empiece a estar todo atado y bien atado desde arriba ?...como dije si baja de 2,5 volverá a pillar más IOTAS...Ripples ya tengo...si corrige, más...:
> 
> PD: encima bitcoin empezó a cotizar en Chicago mercado futuros el 08/12 coincidiendo con su descenso...sospechoso...:



Los futuros yo creo que no tiene que ver. Es que sinceramente le tocaba corregir, esa subida en vertical de 10k a 20k en nada de tiempo era anormal. Fin de año y recogida de beneficios, veremos que nos trae 2018


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Dic 2017)

Lo que mas siento es no poder meterle 1.000 € mas a IOTA sin que se entere la parienta...
A ver si pasadas estas fiestas, cuando se acaben las tonterias de regalitos y cenas puedo meterle algo...

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (30 Dic 2017)

Ya se ha cortado la sangría o me lo parece?


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Dic 2017)

orbeo dijo:


> Ya se ha cortado la sangría o me lo parece?



Después de la tormenta siempre viene la calma. No te quites el chubasquero ni guardes el paraguas y disfruta del día lluvioso.

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Jardinero Pompero_borrado (30 Dic 2017)

Me da mucho asco la gente que pide permiso a la parienta para vivir.

Maldita escoria, ojalá te arruines.


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Dic 2017)

Jardinero Pompero dijo:


> Me da mucho asco la gente que pide permiso a la parienta para vivir.
> 
> Maldita escoria, ojalá te arruines.



Don't feed the trolls

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ikertxj (30 Dic 2017)

Soy muy nuevo en esto de las criptomonedas. Estoy intentando darme de alta en bitfinex...pero no se si es por las fotos o las copias de los documentos que intento subir que la web no me sube los documentos... ¿sabéis si tienen algun problema?


----------



## esplendorgeometrico_borrado (31 Dic 2017)

Ikertxj dijo:


> Soy muy nuevo en esto de las criptomonedas. Estoy intentando darme de alta en bitfinex...pero no se si es por las fotos o las copias de los documentos que intento subir que la web no me sube los documentos... ¿sabéis si tienen algun problema?



bitfinex fué hackeado, no sé porqué elegiste ese exchange. Binance es mucho mejor y allí puedes comprar IOTA con BTC.


----------



## DEREC (31 Dic 2017)

Jardinero Pompero dijo:


> Me da mucho asco la gente que pide permiso a la parienta para vivir.
> 
> Maldita escoria, ojalá te arruines.



Que mala uva. Este debe de haber entrado a 5,7 :XX:


----------



## itaka (31 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Don't feed the trolls
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk





Ikertxj dijo:


> Soy muy nuevo en esto de las criptomonedas. Estoy intentando darme de alta en bitfinex...pero no se si es por las fotos o las copias de los documentos que intento subir que la web no me sube los documentos... ¿sabéis si tienen algun problema?



La verificación de identidad está momentáneamente suspendida. No haces nada mal. El motivo oficial es que están saturados de trabajo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (31 Dic 2017)

Veo que desde que empezó la montaña rusa a primeros de Diciembre, IOTA hace suelo en 3 $ y, de momento, no lo rompe para abajo...puede ser una señal...me mantengo atento para meter más...mirad el grafico...
8:

IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## pep_palotes (31 Dic 2017)

Ikertxj dijo:


> Soy muy nuevo en esto de las criptomonedas. Estoy intentando darme de alta en bitfinex...pero no se si es por las fotos o las copias de los documentos que intento subir que la web no me sube los documentos... ¿sabéis si tienen algun problema?



Para darte de alta y tradear no te hace falta la verificación de la cuenta. 
Esto es sólo por si quieres enviar o retirar fiat


----------



## R2volador (31 Dic 2017)

Jardinero Pompero dijo:


> Me da mucho asco la gente que pide permiso a la parienta para vivir.
> 
> Maldita escoria, ojalá te arruines.



a mi me das mucho más asco que desees el mal a las personas.

Mira Campeón !!! por asqueroso que eres vas a ser el primero de "Asquerosos a ignorar"

Edito : Me das mucho más asco tú Jardinero Asqueroso.


----------



## Periplo (31 Dic 2017)

Q Iota reparta paz y datos....y pal Lambo...to the Moon!!


----------



## wililon (31 Dic 2017)

Alguien sabe porque no puedo sacar ETH de Kraken? y no me digáis que no se puede con nivel 2 porque lo he hecho antes... no me deja ni meter la cantidad que quiero.


----------



## orbeo (31 Dic 2017)

Pues por lo que dice ahí, parece que quieres sacar más de lo que te permite tier 2


----------



## Azkenchack (31 Dic 2017)

Me da lo mismo que lleveis Bitcoin, Cardano, Ripple, Raiblocks o IOTAS.
A todos vosotros, incluído al que deseó mi ruina, os deseo que vuestras criptos, sean cuales sean, os den una buena alegría durante el 2018.


----------



## wililon (31 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Me da lo mismo que lleveis Bitcoin, Cardano, Ripple, Raiblocks o IOTAS.
> A todos vosotros, incluído al que deseó mi ruina, os deseo que vuestras criptos, sean cuales sean, os den una buena alegría durante el 2018.



Eso es, un 2018 en la moon


----------



## itaka (31 Dic 2017)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Me da lo mismo que lleveis Bitcoin, Cardano, Ripple, Raiblocks o IOTAS.
> A todos vosotros, incluído al que deseó mi ruina, os deseo que vuestras criptos, sean cuales sean, os den una buena alegría durante el 2018.




Igualmente compañero.

Feliz año a todos y esperamos que prospero con los IOTAS.


----------



## lurker (31 Dic 2017)

wililon dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque no puedo sacar ETH de Kraken? y no me digáis que no se puede con nivel 2 porque lo he hecho antes... no me deja ni meter la cantidad que quiero.



a veces le entra la tontería a Kraken. Has probado a hacer logout y login e intentar otra vez?

saludos


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz y próspero 2018 señores!

IOTA Cryptocurrency Predictions For 2018


----------



## orbeo (31 Dic 2017)

Feliz 2018 y felices plusvalías a todos!!


----------



## tigrecito (31 Dic 2017)

Enhorabuena a todos por estar leyendo este hilo, en 2018 nos acordaremos, feliz año nuevo!!

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D_M (1 Ene 2018)

wililon dijo:


> Alguien sabe porque no puedo sacar ETH de Kraken? y no me digáis que no se puede con nivel 2 porque lo he hecho antes... no me deja ni meter la cantidad que quiero.



El mismo mensaje te lo dice, la cantidad que quieres sacar es insuficiente. Prueba a sacar mucho mas, eso pasa a menudo en muchos exchanges, requieren hacer las compra/ventas de mínimo 50-100 pavos.


----------



## Hinel (1 Ene 2018)

D_M dijo:


> El mismo mensaje te lo dice, la cantidad que quieres sacar es insuficiente. Prueba a sacar mucho mas, eso pasa a menudo en muchos exchanges, requieren hacer las compra/ventas de mínimo 50-100 pavos.



----------


----------



## aprendinversor (1 Ene 2018)

Feliz 2018 amantes de las criptos ....!!!!

Por cierto, ¿la "IOTA" china que tal la veis? IoT Chain (ITC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Barrera a IOTA?


----------



## Ikertxj (1 Ene 2018)

pep_palotes dijo:


> Para darte de alta y tradear no te hace falta la verificación de la cuenta.
> Esto es sólo por si quieres enviar o retirar fiat



No tengo cryptos. No le ví utilidad y no me interesé en su día.
El IOTA sin embargo me parece que puede tener utilidad. 
El exchange este tiene el par eur/iot lo que pareceía más fácil. 
Pero com no funciona ahora estoy dandome de alta en binance para comprar eth y luego enviarlo a no sé donde para comprar IOTA. 
Me interesa mucho esta red de IOTA. Si funciona puede tener muchas posibilidades. Lo de las ciudades, edificios y granjas inteligentes va a ser un hecho en unos cuantos años y todo tiene que estar descentralizado e interconectado. El sistema bancario es más ineficiente que lo que propone este proyecto.


----------



## R2volador (1 Ene 2018)

FELIZ AÑO A TOD@S !!!

Buen viento para Mi IOTA 2018 !!!!


----------



## orbeo (1 Ene 2018)

Ikertxj dijo:


> No tengo cryptos. No le ví utilidad y no me interesé en su día.
> El IOTA sin embargo me parece que puede tener utilidad.
> El exchange este tiene el par eur/iot lo que pareceía más fácil.
> Pero com no funciona ahora estoy dandome de alta en binance para comprar eth y luego enviarlo a no sé donde para comprar IOTA.
> Me interesa mucho esta red de IOTA. Si funciona puede tener muchas posibilidades. Lo de las ciudades, edificios y granjas inteligentes va a ser un hecho en unos cuantos años y todo tiene que estar descentralizado e interconectado. El sistema bancario es más ineficiente que lo que propone este proyecto.



En Binance puedes comprar Iota


----------



## Oira (1 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Veo que desde que empezó la montaña rusa a primeros de Diciembre, IOTA hace suelo en 3 $ y, de momento, no lo rompe para abajo...puede ser una señal...me mantengo atento para meter más...mirad el grafico...
> 8:
> 
> IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap



En realidad, en la noche del 21 al 22, cuando cayó todo en picado menos Ripple, Iota llegó a tocar los $1,12 durante unos minutos; desde entonces, alguna vez llegó a bajar de los $3. Si el BTC cae otra vez, es muy probable que la encuentres por debajo de $3.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (1 Ene 2018)

2017 in review, 2018 in preview

Tenemos post del barbas...

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> 2017 in review, 2018 in preview
> 
> Tenemos post del barbas...
> 
> ...




Iba justo a poner lo mismo. Resulta muy interesante. Se confirma que va a salir IOTA en muchos exchanges. También comenta que están desbordados por solicitudes de empresas para cambiar de Blockchain a Tangle y hacer pruebas. 

Lo mejor es el final, acaba poniendo muchas QQQQQQQQQQQQQ...


----------



## lurker (1 Ene 2018)

aprendinversor dijo:


> Feliz 2018 amantes de las criptos ....!!!!
> 
> Por cierto, ¿la "IOTA" china que tal la veis? IoT Chain (ITC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> Barrera a IOTA?



proyectazo, llevo unos días con unas cientos de chapas y al hold que seguiré


----------



## tigrecito (1 Ene 2018)

Levanta la paletilla, 3.8$

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cayo Marcio (1 Ene 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Levanta la paletilla, 3.8$
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Ha subido mas en la última hora que en la semana entera.


----------



## iaGulin (1 Ene 2018)

Y se debe a alguna noticia al respecto?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> Y se debe a alguna noticia al respecto?



Pues que yo sepa no. Parece una ballena cargando, resulta interesante.


----------



## Termoforesis (1 Ene 2018)

Al parecer está funcionando sin coordinador, En reddit no han hecho comunicado oficial o no lo he visto, pero se está haciendo eco en forobits y un post en concreto de reedit.

Coordinator is currently turned off. Tangle network is still active and TPS are still going! : Iota


----------



## Periplo (1 Ene 2018)

Vaya veloteeees.... madefakers!


----------



## orbeo (1 Ene 2018)

Pues las tps siguen a 0.75


----------



## Wens (1 Ene 2018)

Después de estos dos días me pongo a revisar las noticias y veo que me ha saltado la orden de venta que puse a 0,0055 eth. Yo de momento me daré un rodeo por reddit a ver qué se cuece que con esto de las fiestas he estado algo desconectado y veré si corrige para volver a entrar. Lo único que he visto ha sido el artículo del barbas donde menciona nuevos exchanges y hypeando la famosa Q.

También aprovecho para desearos a todos un Feliz Año.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues las tps siguen a 0.75



Este año el objetivo es hacer más de 1000 tps, tendrá que haber nodos a punta pala para eso, no?


----------



## bmbnct (1 Ene 2018)

Termoforesis dijo:


> Al parecer está funcionando sin coordinador, En reddit no han hecho comunicado oficial o no lo he visto, pero se está haciendo eco en forobits y un post en concreto de reedit.
> 
> Coordinator is currently turned off. Tangle network is still active and TPS are still going! : Iota



Lo han conectado de nuevo. Según se indica en el hilo de reddit ha sido para un snapshot. Lo bueno es que ha callado bocas que decían que IOTA no funcionaría sin el coordinador.


----------



## itaka (1 Ene 2018)

no le daría más vueltas, tocaba subir por especulación y ya está. Tan pronto se puede plantar otra vez en 5 como bajar a 3. 

No hay nada nuevo para está subida. Pero vamos, lo mismo para el resto de criptos, ya me diréis que sentido tiene la subida de Cardano o otras tantas.


----------



## Azkenchack (2 Ene 2018)

Buenos días a todos. Aunque mas de uno ya estará informado al respecto, pego el siguiente enlace de reddit
Here is what I learnt after losing 5.3 Gi to a hack. : Iota

Según parece, el individuo en cuestión ha perdido todos sus de IOTAS por ¿un fallo en la wallet?

No comprendo muy bien si el fallo ha sido por descuido del individuo o por la wallet.

Uno de los usuarios le contesta:
It was probably due to a snapshot. After a snapshot, the history of the tangle is erased. So when you click generate address, it generates an address that was previously used, and you have to keep doing this until you have generated all previous addresses and then it starts generating new ones again. This is a huge problem and should be made much more clear after the snapshots take place (it should actually be automated to prevent this error, but if not automated at least a big warning explaining to do this). I read a story on here of someone losing 30Gi from the same issue. Even I would have lost my funds if I had not read that story. The reason why it doesn't happen to most people is because you have to regenerate the old addresses to get your balance back, so anyone that had a balance will regenerate those old addresses. However, if you had 0 balance, like you, you don't even think to regenerate those old addresses. So when you click on receive, it generated the old address from the 10Mi spend and you didn't even realize it was an old address because it says "Generate New Address" so you you just assume it is new.

Al final, el autor del mensaje reconoce que:

UPDATE: As someone pointed out, this was actually due to a snapshot. Since the wallet never showed 0 upon the snapshot, I assumed my currently generated address is new, when I clicked "generate new address", while in fact it was reusing the address it generated 2 months ago. 


En mi caso, tengo dos transferencias y 1 dirección. La primera, del 22/12/2017 la tengo como _Pendiente_ y es de 0 IOTAS; la segunda, del 23/12/2017 de XXX IOTAS y está _Confirmada_ y las IOTAS en la wallet.

En definitiva, no tengo muy claro como se puede evitar ese problema. Según entiendo, utilizó la misma dirección dos veces y de ahí que perdiera los IOTAS.

¿Qué opinais al respecto?


----------



## easyridergs (2 Ene 2018)

Acabo de entrar en las 5 seeds que tengo y como la seda, todas ok.

Con respecto al tema que comenta Azken pues si se ha repetido la dirección pues caca. En reddit he leido que están devolviendo IOTAs a gente que había repetido direcciones y que por precaución IOTA Fundation las había "requisado" para prevenir su robo. Evidente en la reclamación hay que verificarse correctamente, aunque no se como lo harán, si es suficiente con la seed.


----------



## Azkenchack (2 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Acabo de entrar en las 5 seeds que tengo y como la seda, todas ok.
> 
> Con respecto al tema que comenta Azken pues si se ha repetido la dirección pues caca. En reddit he leido que están devolviendo IOTAs a gente que había repetido direcciones y que por precaución IOTA Fundation las había "requisado" para prevenir su robo. Evidente en la reclamación hay que verificarse correctamente, aunque no se como lo harán, si es suficiente con la seed.



Comentas que tienes 5 seeds...¿significa eso que tienes 1 wallet con 5 semillas en un mismo ordenador? ¿O tienes 5 ordenadores, cada uno con su wallet?


----------



## easyridergs (2 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Comentas que tienes 5 seeds...¿significa eso que tienes 1 wallet con 5 semillas en un mismo ordenador? ¿O tienes 5 ordenadores, cada uno con su wallet?



Tengo un PC de 8 años con una light wallet, la última. La light wallet es la entrada al tangle a través del fullnode que selecciones, puedes tener las seed que quieras. Yo tengo varias para minimizar riesgos de perdidas por errores "X".


----------



## Azkenchack (2 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tengo un PC de 8 años con una light wallet, la última. La light wallet es la entrada al tangle a través del fullnode que selecciones, puedes tener las seed que quieras. Yo tengo varias para minimizar riesgos de perdidas por errores "X".



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Así pues, entiendo que:
1º creo una segunda semilla y entro en la wallet con esa semilla
2º una vez dentro, le doy a recibir. Me sale una dirección que debo vincular con TANGLE
3º Una vez vinculada, me salgo, y me meto con la wallet con la primera semilla
4º Me meto en enviar y le pongo la dirección anterior (la de la segunda semilla)

Perdón que sea tan pesado pero creo que tu ayuda y respuesta pueden ayudar a muchos de nosotros que tenemos todas las IOTAS en la wallet con una única SEED. Y lo que nos dices puede evitar que, si están divididos en varias semillas, en caso de ataque, perdamos todo.

Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## tigrecito (2 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Así pues, entiendo que:
> 1º creo una segunda semilla y entro en la wallet con esa semilla
> 2º una vez dentro, le doy a recibir. Me sale una dirección que debo vincular con TANGLE
> 3º Una vez vinculada, me salgo, y me meto con la wallet con la primera semilla
> ...



Yo también agradecería mucho si confirmaras que el proceso es así, un saludo.

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (2 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Así pues, entiendo que:
> 1º creo una segunda semilla y entro en la wallet con esa semilla
> 2º una vez dentro, le doy a recibir. Me sale una dirección que debo vincular con TANGLE
> 3º Una vez vinculada, me salgo, y me meto con la wallet con la primera semilla
> ...



Si lo que quieres es transferir de una a otra semilla así es correcto. Pero hay que tener en cuenta que la dirección de recepción solo se debe utilizar una vez, así cada vez que quieras recibir en una semilla determinada debes generar una dirección nueva y vincularla. Si envías a algún exchange lo mismo, en el wallet del exchange para cada recepción genera dirección nueva.


----------



## Oira (2 Ene 2018)

Si no se envía dinero desde la seed, es decir, si la seed es sólo para recibir iotas y hacer hold, no hay peligro por repetir la dirección de recepción cuantas veces se quiera, pues esa dirección de recepción sólo quedará vulnerada una vez que se envíen iotas. Mientras sólo se reciban, no pasa nada.
Una vez que se haga un envío, la dirección que se usó para recibir iotas aparece tachada y ya wallet no deja copiarla para volver a utilizarla. Entonces hay que generar una dirección de recepción nueva.


----------



## silverwindow (2 Ene 2018)

A mi lo de ir regenerando wallet,simceramente,me parece una puta mierda que se prestara a confusiones y lios.

espero que lo arreglen o lo hagan automatico y transparente al usuario.


----------



## Neleo (3 Ene 2018)

yo aun no me aclaro con esto de la wallet, a ver si consiguen una buena version final


----------



## pep_palotes (3 Ene 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A mi lo de ir regenerando wallet,simceramente,me parece una puta mierda que se prestara a confusiones y lios.
> 
> espero que lo arreglen o lo hagan automatico y transparente al usuario.



Totalmente de acuerdo, no tiene ningún sentido que el usuario tenga que hacer esto.

Yo de momento las tengo en el exchange hasta que saquen una versión del wallet más estable.


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Ene 2018)

Esto de la wallet es un poco cutre...
Ayer creo una nueva semilla y hago una transferencia pequeña, para probar y perfecto.
Luego creo otra semilla para hacer una transferencia más gorda (pues lo que quiero es repartir) y su estado, desde ayer desde las 17:39, sigue "pendiente"
En la de destino, también sigue como pendiente.
Ahora ya no sé que hacer. No existe la opción de "cancelar envío". Me da miedo tocar los botones morados porque no me gustaría que se quedara en el limbo esa cantidad de IOTAS
No se si este problema es del nodo. Tampoco quiero cambiar el nodo porque tampoco tengo seguro si esto soluciona el tema...


----------



## easyridergs (3 Ene 2018)

Dale a promotion varias veces y a retransmitir, sin miedo, generará nuevas transacciones con valor 0 que ayudará a validar la tuya. Esto pasa porque no hay suficiente transacciones para que las tps se disparen y por eso va lento. Contra más tiempo tarde en confirmarse la transacción bajan más las probabilidades de que sea confirmada, por eso dale al promotion sin miedo, genera nuevas con valor 0 que las pone al principio de la cola que ayudan a aumentar las probabilidades de que la tuya sea confirmada. Por lo visto es una de las características del sistema determinístico.


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Dale a promotion varias veces y a retransmitir, sin miedo, generará nuevas transacciones con valor 0 que ayudará a validar la tuya. Esto pasa porque no hay suficiente transacciones para que las tps se disparen y por eso va lento. Contra más tiempo tarde en confirmarse la transacción bajan más las probabilidades de que sea confirmada, por eso dale al promotion sin miedo, genera nuevas con valor 0 que las pone al principio de la cola que ayudan a aumentar las probabilidades de que la tuya sea confirmada. Por lo visto es una de las características del sistema determinístico.



Perdona mi ignoracia pero supongo que quieres decir que le dé a:
Primero a REBROADCAST (RETRASMISION) y después a REATTACH (REVINCULAR)
porque no encuentro la opción de PROMOTION
o es primero a REATTACH (REVINCULAR) y despues a REBROADCAST (RETRASMISION)
Gracias


----------



## easyridergs (3 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Perdona mi ignoracia pero supongo que quieres decir que le dé a:
> Primero a REBROADCAST (RETRASMISION) y después a REATTACH (REVINCULAR)
> porque no encuentro la opción de PROMOTION
> o es primero a REATTACH (REVINCULAR) y despues a REBROADCAST (RETRASMISION)
> Gracias



Eso es que tienes un wallet viejo, instala el 2.5.6


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eso es que tienes un wallet viejo, instala el 2.5.6



Gracias por tu pronta respuesta e interés en ayudarme.
Tengo instalada la version IOTA Light Wallet 2.5.6 - IRI 1.4.1.4 y no encuentro la opción PROMOTION ¿Debería cambiar a Full Node?


----------



## easyridergs (3 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Gracias por tu pronta respuesta e interés en ayudarme.
> Tengo instalada la version IOTA Light Wallet 2.5.6 - IRI 1.4.1.4 y no encuentro esa opción ¿Debería cambiar a Full Node?



No, full node nada. En el apartado transacciones te tendría que salir promote. Pero vamos, sino dale revincular y después cuando acabe retransmitir.


----------



## tigrecito (3 Ene 2018)

Promote y reattach a saco, al final termina llegando..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (3 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> No, full node nada. En el apartado transacciones te tendría que salir promote. Pero vamos, sino dale revincular y después cuando acabe retransmitir.



Gracias amigo...lo he conseguido
Para que, si a alguien le ocurre lo mismo, le digo:
1º REATTACH (REVINCULAR)...esperar a 5/5
2º PROMOTE
3º REBROADCAST (RETRASMISION)

Saludos


----------



## Registrador (3 Ene 2018)

Por casualidad he encontrado esta web:

IOTA Spam Fund



> About the IOTA Spam Fund
> What is this?
> Spamming transactions helps the IOTA network to become faster. The IOTA Spam Fund was created to encourage spamming and incentivize full nodes by rewarding spammers and node owners with a small amount of iotas (donated entirely by our great IOTA community) to cover operational costs of running the software.
> 
> ...




Alguien me explica, por favor, qué es esto?


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ene 2018)

https://medium.com/@iotasuppoter/why-keeping-your-iota-makes-sense-75e8a74cf2ee

Muy interesante. Hay cosas que no conocía. Puede que el banco central de Inglaterra esté interesado en IOTA.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (3 Ene 2018)

Me uno al club

Compradas unas pocas, a ver si...


----------



## itaka (3 Ene 2018)

Bienvenido, ... sobre todo al avatar.


----------



## spala (4 Ene 2018)

yo sigo comprando iota, y soy de los que compró a menos de 1$

100€ ya no dan para mucho, pero me da igual, solo quiero más iotas 

daros cuenta que bitfinex ya no acepta registros hasta que incrementen su capacidad, así que el dia que vuelvan a abrir puertas, puede pegar otro despunte,

yo diria que en dentro de febrero ya estamos en 10$ si no antes.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ene 2018)

La jefa de iot de Amazon otra vez poniéndole ojitos a IOTA.

https://twitter.com/jojobickley/status/948609602366484480


----------



## Luztu (4 Ene 2018)

Yo sigo a tope en IOTA pero joder... está subiendo todo una barbaridad y IOTA bajando.. no se que coño pasa.


----------



## Periplo (4 Ene 2018)

La gente quiere beneficios ya! Y iota no los ofrece por el momento...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> La gente quiere beneficios ya! Y iota no los ofrece por el momento...
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Ya, fastidia el hecho de que hay fiesta alrededor y IOTA aburriendo. Ahora hay mucho dinero tonto de novatos que han entrado y la gente mete en cualquier mierda sin entender. 
Paciencia, lo importante es estar dentro cuando llegue Q y otras cosas que van a suceder en 2018.


----------



## Wens (4 Ene 2018)

Parece que se anima 

Twitter


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

Vaya arreón. Es que estaba decepcionando mucho, todo subiendo o manteniendo el tipo pero iota hundida. Sigue muy hundida, veremos que cojones es este arreón.


----------



## Azkenchack (4 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> La gente quiere beneficios ya! Y iota no los ofrece por el momento...
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



IOTA es como ser del Atlético de Madrid...

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (4 Ene 2018)

a 4.40$ ya...venga coño.


----------



## Kali Yuga (4 Ene 2018)

Tengo un millar de Iotas aguantando desde principios de diciembre, pude haber hecho varios mete sacas, pero sigo en Hold, espero que la espera tenga su recompensa. Tenía XRP a 0'70 y me salí por dos duros :: , y comenzó a subir.


----------



## arras2 (4 Ene 2018)

Sería interesante que mirararis el gráfico vs ETH por ejemplo. Vs dólar ha bajado de 5,8$ a 3,5$, pero vs ETH ha bajado prácticamente a 1/4 desde sus máximos hace un mes (de 0,012 a 0,0038). Se ha comportado fatal. Quizá se han cebado demasiado con ella.


----------



## R2volador (4 Ene 2018)

spala dijo:


> yo sigo comprando iota, y soy de los que compró a menos de 1$
> 
> 100€ ya no dan para mucho, pero me da igual, solo quiero más iotas
> 
> ...



Vas a vender en febrero cuando llegue a 10$ ?
Si te da y a mi también me da igual que más dá el valor en febrero...
Hablamos en diciembre 2018 ? Como lo ves ...?

Ya sé que no es lugar... pero el que pueda que compre algunas chapitas de Timenewbank

---------- Post added 04-ene-2018 at 20:42 ----------




Umami dijo:


> La gente quiere beneficios ya! Y iota no los ofrece por el momento...
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Tod@s os queréis hacer ricos en 30 días.

Buen viento Mi IOTA!!!!


----------



## josema82 (4 Ene 2018)

Parece que la quieran rondando los 4$....


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ene 2018)

Que raras estas últimas subidas. Son subidas muy grandes de golpe aunque luego no mantiene.


----------



## FoSz2 (4 Ene 2018)

¿Hasta dónde pensais que llegará en IOT/BTC antes de primavera?

Porque es en donde yo estoy jugando.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ene 2018)

Un nuevo partner:

https://blog.iota.org/iota-partners-with-itic-e83f228a11d9


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (4 Ene 2018)

Hay k tener paciencia, k se ha hecho un x 10 en nov dic

Igual tarda 2 lño 3 meses, o 8 o 9 como ripple
Pero despegará...


----------



## R2volador (4 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> ¿Hasta dónde pensais que llegará en IOT/BTC antes de primavera?
> 
> Porque es en donde yo estoy jugando.



Pues donde queremos tod@s !!!

Un 1/1

Vamooooo


----------



## wililon (4 Ene 2018)

R2volador dijo:


> Pues donde queremos tod@s !!!
> 
> Un 1/1
> 
> Vamooooo



Ese par solo se daría si los dos valen cero, si e que mejor no.


----------



## itaka (4 Ene 2018)

hay que ser realistas, IOTA lleva una buena en un mes ha pasado de 0.37 a 4.13 ahora mismo. Tiene aún recorrido, pero tiene que mejorar mucho cosas básicas que otras monedas tienen, como una wallet en condiciones. 

Lo que no se de donde sale la pasta de las últimas subidas, si los exchanges tiene cerrado las nuevas altas.


----------



## orbeo (5 Ene 2018)

No está listo el wallet todavía pero vamos a poder rular un nodo modo fácil

Twitter


----------



## kynes (5 Ene 2018)

R2volador dijo:


> Pues donde queremos tod@s !!!
> 
> Un 1/1
> 
> Vamooooo



Me recuerda esto al cuento de las onzas de Au a 10,000.00 USD. ¿Cuantos años se lleva diciendo que la plata y el oro despegará?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ene 2018)

Un buen artículo para que veamos en qué posición está IOTA ahora mismo:

https://medium.com/@iotasuppoter/iota-the-bigger-picture-eb7092835dfc


----------



## josema82 (5 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Un buen artículo para que veamos en qué posición está IOTA ahora mismo:
> 
> IOTA: The bigger picture



Despues de ver quienes son los fundadores de IOTa me he quedado asi ::, Me da en la tocha que esto sera "el Euro" cripto europeo, si VW y BOSH dan su beneplacito, es que el Gobierno Aleman da su ok y el resto vamos a pasar por el aro....


----------



## davitin (5 Ene 2018)

Otra vez pabajo...


----------



## josema82 (5 Ene 2018)

No se quien preguntaba si iban a meter la IOTA en el Ledger Nano S, oficialmente , ellos no lo haran, dado que IOTA sacara su propio Wallet/nodo/multigestor montado en una Raspberri Pi (CarrIOTA - IOTA-driven finance manager), pero la comunidad IOTA va a implementarlo por su cuenta en el Ledger Nano (IOTA on the Ledger Nano S: Development Report 1).

Salud


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Otra vez pabajo...



Aún no es tiempo de rally. Tiene que venir de la mano de las noticias que ya hemos comentado aquí. De todos modos mira la cotización a 60 días, desde el 22 de diciembre se ve una tendencia ascendente, pero va despacio.


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

IOTA posiblemente bajaria mas....hay rumores sobre el listamiento de 3 cryptos en Coinbase para el 8 de Enero, aparentemente seria Ripple, Stellar, DASH, otro candidato podria ser Monero.... si es asi...se van a disparar mas estas coins... Como digo solo son rumores...a mi no me crean nada...Si ocurre el listamiento, IOTA se podria poner mas aburrida aun, pues los bailes en las 3 cryptos van a ser muy buenos...la gente querra montarse en ellas y volver a IOTA mas adelante., es mi opinion.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> IOTA posiblemente bajaria mas....hay rumores sobre el listamiento de 3 cryptos en Coinbase para el 8 de Enero, aparentemente seria Ripple, Stellar, DASH, otro candidato podria ser Monero.... si es asi...se van a disparar mas estas coins... Como digo solo son rumores...a mi no me crean nada...Si ocurre el listamiento, IOTA se podria poner mas aburrida aun, pues los bailes en las 3 cryptos van a ser muy buenos...la gente querra montarse en ellas y volver a IOTA mas adelante., es mi opinion.



Pero IOTA pienso que va a ser listada en Bithumb y puede que en Bittrex, eso va a compensar eso de sobra.


----------



## haruki murakami (5 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pero IOTA pienso que va a ser listada en Bithumb y puede que en Bittrex, eso va a compensar eso de sobra.



Claro que si...pero el 8 de Enero esta muy cerca...tocara esperar si los rumores son ciertos...como les digo, todo son rumores, toca esperar que nos depara estos 3 dias hasta el 8 de Enero...puede que IOTA suba a los $4.5...y si ocurre lo del 8 de Enero la haga bajar de nuevo a los $3.8... todavia falta ver si Bitcoin se pone en modo agujero negro y reclama otro porcentaje de dominancia entre tanto...


----------



## itaka (5 Ene 2018)

yo voy a intentar no mirar cotizaciones y poner alguna alarma para cuando llegue iota a 6 euros, es decir supere máximos.


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2018)

Yo he metido un buen porcentaje de pasta en IOT CHAIN, la iota chinorris....tiene 100 m de supply y un marketcap de unos 200 millones o por ahí, esta ya a seis pavos, tiene un potencial tremendo, yo creo que mas que iota.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (6 Ene 2018)

Hdac también promete

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8RIyS_Ewnw

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> Hdac también promete
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8RIyS_Ewnw
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk



Pero esto es lo mismo que iota e iot-chain? Están en ico o ya esta el token?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Fucking Andyteleco (6 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero esto es lo mismo que iota e iot-chain? Están en ico o ya esta el token?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



No exactamente, es una solución IOT pero basada en blockchains privadas y públicas lanzada por Hyundai BS&C, una empresa del grupo Hyundai. El CEO es nieto del fundador del grupo.

El ICO terminó hace unas semanas recaudando más de 200 millones de $, con ciertos matices (la mayor recaudación se hizo en rondas privadas y presales anunciados tan solo en Corea cuando BTC estaba a una fracción del precio actual).

No está todavía en ningún exchange (están aún resolviendo asuntos legales de kyc y demás) pero hay proyectos muy chulos en marcha como un edificio de apartamentos de lujo en Seul y una cafetería high-tech que van a incorporar su tecnología.

Enviado desde mi MI 6 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo he metido un buen porcentaje de pasta en IOT CHAIN, la iota chinorris....tiene 100 m de supply y un marketcap de unos 200 millones o por ahí, esta ya a seis pavos, tiene un potencial tremendo, yo creo que mas que iota.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Yo también he entrado en esta, pero más potencial que IOTA no creo, IOTA tiene a Bosch y otros que están tapados y son importantisimos. Yo he comprado esa sobre todo por ser del mercado chino, allí puede ser que se impongan esa y su ethereum Neo.


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo he metido un buen porcentaje de pasta en IOT CHAIN, la iota chinorris....tiene 100 m de supply y un marketcap de unos 200 millones o por ahí, esta ya a seis pavos, tiene un potencial tremendo, yo creo que mas que iota.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Davitin, voy a hacerte caso y meter inos ETH en IO Chain. ¿Como lo has hecho?

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

andyteleco dijo:


> No exactamente, es una solución IOT pero basada en blockchains privadas y públicas lanzada por Hyundai BS&C, una empresa del grupo Hyundai. El CEO es nieto del fundador del grupo.
> 
> El ICO terminó hace unas semanas recaudando más de 200 millones de $, con ciertos matices (la mayor recaudación se hizo en rondas privadas y presales anunciados tan solo en Corea cuando BTC estaba a una fracción del precio actual).
> 
> ...



¿Se sabe donde se va a poder comprar?


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo también he entrado en esta, pero más potencial que IOTA no creo, IOTA tiene a Bosch y otros que están tapados y son importantisimos. Yo he comprado esa sobre todo por ser del mercado chino, allí puede ser que se impongan esa y su ethereum Neo.



Iot chain, como tú dices tiene muchas probabilidades de acabar utilizándose en el mercado chino, y solo tienes que ver la capitalización que tiene para ver el recorrido que puede tener, con menos de 300 millones de capitalización ya vale más de 6 $... si termina con una capitalización de varios miles de millones puede acabar valiendo cientos de dólares....iota la verás a 30 $ o 40 o 50 como mucho.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 08:50 ----------




Azkenchack dijo:


> Davitin, voy a hacerte caso y meter inos ETH en IO Chain. ¿Como lo has hecho?
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



Yo las he comprado en OKEX.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Iot chain, como tú dices tiene muchas probabilidades de acabar utilizándose en el mercado chino, y solo tienes que ver la capitalización que tiene para ver el recorrido que puede tener, con menos de 300 millones de capitalización ya vale más de 6 $... si termina con una capitalización de varios miles de millones puede acabar valiendo cientos de dólares....iota la verás a 30 $ o 40 o 50 como mucho.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...




Pues creo que con IOTA en unos años no vas a tener que cambiar a Fiat... De hecho puede que haya que pasar por el aro y comprar si se quiere sacar partido a las nuevas tecnologías que están por venir. 

De todos modos admito que iot Chain puede ser un pelotazo de los buenos.


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues creo que con IOTA en unos años no vas a tener que cambiar a Fiat... De hecho puede que haya que pasar por el aro y comprar si se quiere sacar partido a las nuevas tecnologías que están por venir.
> 
> De todos modos admito que iot Chain puede ser un pelotazo de los buenos.



Yo me curo en salud y le meto pasta a las dos, de hecho mantengo mi posición con iota, no he vendido nada.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrecito (6 Ene 2018)

Ayer me enteré de que iot chain es token erc20, no DAG.. Creo q eso es importante tenerlo en cuenta, aunque supongo q lo petara 

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Luztu (6 Ene 2018)

Buenas, entonces en OKEX se pueden comprar? Solo se pueden comprar con btc y eth? Ahora no tengo nada de ninguna de las dos, tendría que pillar eth en bitfinex y traspasar.

Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Ayer me enteré de que iot chain es token erc20, no DAG.. Creo q eso es importante tenerlo en cuenta, aunque supongo q lo petara
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Te lo cambian más adelante por el token auténtico, lo mismo ha pasado con EOS y otras.


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Ene 2018)

intento enviar unos iotas a OKEY y no me deja, la wallet 2.5.6 me da un error "TAG IS INVALID".

IOTA es una puta mierda o los Chinorris me dan una Addres no valida.
(Resuelto):XX:


----------



## Covid-8M (6 Ene 2018)

Alguien sabe los limites de retiro de OKEX con el level1? no lo encuentro en su web.


----------



## davitin (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Te lo cambian más adelante por el token auténtico, lo mismo ha pasado con EOS y otras.



Puedes explicar eso un poco?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Ene 2018)

No llegan las iotas al exchange.........


----------



## josema82 (6 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> No llegan las iotas al exchange.........



¿que quieres cambiar las normales por las Chinas?¿seguro que no mandas las normales a la wallet china, a la IOTA chain ¿no?


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Puedes explicar eso un poco?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Pues supongo que la red aún no está lista del todo para usar su token DAG ni tienen acabada la wallet. Mientras tanto se usa un token de ethereum. Hay que tener en cuenta que es un proyecto muy nuevo.


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo las he comprado en OKEX.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, en OKEX el par es bitcoin; como tenía cuenta en Huobi y allí el par es ETH, pues nada, allí los he metido.
Creo que IOTA es mejor que ITC pero a los chinorris les gusta el juego. Espero que, al ser suya, les entre el sentimiento patrio y metan pasta...


----------



## Registrador (6 Ene 2018)

he hecho una transferencia de iota con el nuevo wallet oficial y han llegado en a penas 10 minutos. muy bien, mucho mejor q en mi último intento hace un mes.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

Os recomiendo leer este artículo,no tiene desperdicio :

https://medium.com/@iotasuppoter/iota-the-hardware-part-a6100b5bb4d5

Se habla de los procesadores ternarios, lo que especulabamos tiempo atrás, Jinn es algo muy gordo y la clave de esto. Ya nos ha dado pistas CFB. 

Puede que estén ya en fabricación en Alemania de la mano de Bosh, me dan ganas de acumular no solo iotas sino también Jinns.


----------



## josema82 (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Os recomiendo leer este artículo,no tiene desperdicio :
> 
> IOTA: The hardware part
> 
> ...



Jinn no vas a pillar, nadie lo suelta, se rumorea que ya han dado la orden de identificarse a todos lo que tengan Tokens de Jinn para su salida a bolsa, se espera que los primeros procesadores salgan a finales de año.... ¿cuando decian los de IOTA que tendrian el hardware para su IOTA?... oh ! casualidad, a finales de año :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Jinn no vas a pillar, nadie lo suelta, se rumorea que ya han dado la orden de identificarse a todos lo que tengan Tokens de Jinn para su salida a bolsa, se espera que los primeros procesadores salgan a finales de año.... ¿cuando decian los de IOTA que tendrian el hardware para su IOTA?... oh ! casualidad, a finales de año :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Joder, es que la gente no se entera y luego pumpean cardanos y cosas peores, IOTA está ahora mismo infravaloradosima, esto es una revolución tecnológica en toda regla, pero aún no es oficial... todo lo que podemos hacer es acumular y esperar.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Os recomiendo leer este artículo,no tiene desperdicio :
> 
> IOTA: The hardware part
> 
> ...



Todo está sacado del foro de Nxt, ahora volviéndolo a leer en este texto me dan ganas otra vez de intentar comprar 1 Jinn 

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 20:36 ----------




josema82 dijo:


> Jinn no vas a pillar, nadie lo suelta, se rumorea que ya han dado la orden de identificarse a todos lo que tengan Tokens de Jinn para su salida a bolsa, se espera que los primeros procesadores salgan a finales de año.... ¿cuando decian los de IOTA que tendrian el hardware para su IOTA?... oh ! casualidad, a finales de año :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Para finales de qué año? 

Porque lo de la identificación de los tenedores de Jinn lo dijo en 2014 o x allá


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

¿Y es muy difícil comprar Jinn? No se lo que podría llegar a subir ese token si se empiezan a producir Jinns en masa, pongamos para el sector del automóvil...


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Y es muy difícil comprar Jinn? No se lo que podría llegar a subir ese token si se empiezan a producir Jinns en masa, pongamos para el sector del automóvil...



Solo cotiza en el exchange de nxt, lo mire y no le preste mucha atención. Ahora está a poco más de 1300$

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 20:43 ----------

Ah, y la movida es donde se guardan? Porque en ese exchange ni de coña los dejaría

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 21:03 ----------

Jinn

Lo del humo no se cómo tomarlo


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Solo cotiza en el exchange de nxt, lo mire y no le preste mucha atención. Ahora está a poco más de 1300$
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 20:43 ----------
> 
> ...



Se llama computación en la niebla, pero no nombres la palabra humo, a ver si va a aparecer algún fudster...


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se llama computación en la niebla, pero no nombres la palabra humo, a ver si va a aparecer algún fudster...



Pues que pongan niebla, que eso que sale ahí es humo HUMO


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Se llama computación en la niebla, pero no nombres la palabra humo, a ver si va a aparecer algún fudster...



Por cierto, si pulsas en el careto del Jinn más abajo, te envía a IOTA.org... Vaya cosas.


----------



## itaka (6 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Todo está sacado del foro de Nxt, ahora volviéndolo a leer en este texto me dan ganas otra vez de intentar comprar 1 Jinn
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 20:36 ----------
> 
> ...



Si dicen que van a presentar algo dentro de un año, seguramente sean dos o tres.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por cierto, si pulsas en el careto del Jinn más abajo, te envía a IOTA.org... Vaya cosas.



Y mira lo que hay en YouTube

Triangle presents Jinn - YouTube
Ojo el vídeo es de 2014


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Y mira lo que hay en YouTube
> 
> Triangle presents Jinn - YouTube
> Ojo el vídeo es de 2014



Si, llevan tiempo con el proyecto... Me pregunto cual va a lograr los ROI más sabrosones, si IOTA o Jinn...


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, llevan tiempo con el proyecto... Me pregunto cual va a lograr los ROI más sabrosones, si IOTA o Jinn...



Bueno, hay que tener en cuenta que el objetivo de Jinn es ser vendido, no a nivel de exchange si no a empresa como producto. Por eso avisaban a los poseedores la necesidad de identificarse para cuando estén listos los contratos.

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 21:31 ----------

Coño pero es que no veo como puñetas poder comprarlo. Alguien sabe como funciona ese exchange? Y wallet para Jinn?


----------



## bermu (6 Ene 2018)

Una opción es utilizar la cripto nxt
Jinn es un asset de ese ecosistema, puedes ver la cotización aquí:

NXTBridge Asset page | NXTER.ORG

[/COLOR]Coño pero es que no veo como puñetas poder comprarlo. Alguien sabe como funciona ese exchange? Y wallet para Jinn?[/QUOTE]


----------



## josema82 (6 Ene 2018)

Decian que para finales de año tendrian los primeros procesadores ternarios, por eso todo el mundo especula con que IOTA y JINN tienen relacion, incluso decian que uno de los fundadores de JINN es tambien uno de los fundadores de IOTA, 

Rumores.....


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

bermu dijo:


> Una opción es utilizar la cripto nxt
> Jinn es un asset de ese ecosistema, puedes ver la cotización aquí:
> 
> NXTBridge Asset page | NXTER.ORG
> ...



[/QUOTE]


Si eso lo tengo claro, pero en teoría Jinn solo se comercia en el exchange de NXT, pero no veo la forma de registrarse, hacer un depósito en nxt, etc...


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Decian que para finales de año tendrian los primeros procesadores ternarios, por eso todo el mundo especula con que IOTA y JINN tienen relacion, incluso decian que uno de los fundadores de JINN es tambien uno de los fundadores de IOTA,
> 
> Rumores.....



Si, eso yo lo tengo claro, que Come from beyond es el que está detrás de esto. Y ya nos sabemos a que se refiere con Hardware.

¿Pero entonces que narices es Q? 

Cuando le preguntaron si Q eran contratos inteligentes, él contestó que "Q es el contrato más inteligente" y puso un emoticono de trollface.

Me tiene intrigado el mamón.


----------



## orbeo (6 Ene 2018)

Bueno ya he descubierto por fin como se compra Jinn pero creo que voy a pasar del tema.


----------



## bermu (6 Ene 2018)

Si eso lo tengo claro, pero en teoría Jinn solo se comercia en el exchange de NXT, pero no veo la forma de registrarse, hacer un depósito en nxt, etc...[/QUOTE]

Bitcoin Ethereum Monero Ripple Litecoin Dash cryptocurrency exchange | Changelly

Para comprar poco de algunas criptos,entre ellas nxt, este exchange puede servirte


----------



## josema82 (6 Ene 2018)

1997: CFB started working in game development

2004: CFB switched to MMO-games (back-end part)

2004: CFB wrote his first lines for the server part of his MMORTS

2010: CFB rewrote server code from C to Java (for MMORPG "Apocatastasis"

2012: CFB wrote the ancestor of Jinn emulator (a framework called "Black Heart"

According to CFB the performance of MMOG engines didn't satisfy him even after he tried to squeeze every ounce of it. He moved from operating system level closer to the silicon (BareMetal OS and UEFI) but it only made obvious the fact that instant processing of events in distributed environment is impossible.

2014: Jinn is launched to provide a way to come as close to the limits of this world as possible. According to the team: Jinn is the first modern ternary general purpose processor. The applications for this technology is virtually limitless. Jinn is an assymetrical system. It has a lot of cores that solve tactical/local tasks and a few cores that solve strategical/global tasks. Local tasks is just number crunching, global tasks is balancing of local tasks among other processors. The ultimate goal of global tasks is to minimize latency of local tasks communication. The interesting feature of this architecture is that global tasks can be computed by small cores leading to an effect similar to fractals. Several processors can be considered as local tasks and few of them can solve balancing problems only. Such groups of processors can be grouped into bigger clusters, then into metaclusters and so forth, repeating the fractals. In the end we get a lot of processors in usual things around as (fridge, bike, pen -> Internet of Things) that behave as a classical computer when cooperate on solving the same task (sept 2014).

2015: Jinn to IOTA swap / IOTA ICO

2015: Jinn goes into stealth-mode

2016: According to a team member: IOTA spawned as a necessity for our vision of the Jinn project, so it only makes sense to first introduce IOTA and then Jinn afterwards. For anyone still wondering why it's "taking so long": it's really not. We're trying to redo computing itself here, it's not an easy task. Even big companies spend years developing their new iterations, Jinn is no iteration, it's a brand new paradigm, so patience is important. Also we have to be very secretive about the inner workings and standings of the Jinn project simply due to the fact that once we launch out of stealth and we demonstrate what we have invented and created we are going to get noticed by people who got tens of billions at their disposal, we're already enough in a 'David vs Goliath' situation, let's not give Goliath more advantages

CFB stated in 2014: I'm planning to release Qubic in ~4 years (or earlier if Jinn processors become widespread earlier).

2018: Q = Qubic????

---------- Post added 06-ene-2018 at 23:13 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Si, eso yo lo tengo claro, que Come from beyond es el que está detrás de esto. Y ya nos sabemos a que se refiere con Hardware.
> 
> ¿Pero entonces que narices es Q?
> 
> ...



CFB quote: "With "Q" IOTA will get total domination over financial world"...

Si es troleada o no, eso ya no se sabe.


----------



## chiustbarg (7 Ene 2018)

Con la ONG alemana que monitorea el IOTA estos crean un mercado seguro de datos para que estos no sean desperdiciados.
El cofundador y director ejecutivo de IOTA, David Sonstebo, le dijo a la cadena de noticias financieras CNBC que "en la actualidad el 99% de esta valiosa información se pierde en el vacío". Una noticia sin duda con mucho interés.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2018)

chiustbarg dijo:


> Con la ONG alemana que monitorea el IOTA estos crean un mercado seguro de datos para que estos no sean desperdiciados.
> El cofundador y director ejecutivo de IOTA, David Sonstebo, le dijo a la cadena de noticias financieras CNBC que "en la actualidad el 99% de esta valiosa información se pierde en el vacío". Una noticia sin duda con mucho interés.



Yo sin duda prefiero la de la asociación con Bosch y otras que están al llegar. Por cierto, no sólo hay pequeñas ONG alemanas en el mercado de IOTA, mira la lista de participantes...


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2018)

Buscando información de Q me he encontrado con esta joya:

https://amp.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7nhylg/45_qs_possible_hint/?__twitter_impression=true


Found out Reddit blocked my previous post this morning so will post my research about 'Q' here 

At the end of David Sønstebø's Medium blog post titled "2017 in review, 2018 in preview", we were left wondering what the significance of the 45 Q's at the end was.

https://blog.iota.org/2017-in-review-2018-in-preview-704177484ef0

Back in May David posted a blog post titled "Blockchain @ Berkeley + IOTA", the post basically stated the collaboration with the B@B organisation which was setup by students at UC Berkeley who all had an electrical background.

https://blog.iota.org/blockchain-berkeley-iota-82bef52a2554

Back in June the Berkeley Lab Computing Sciences website posted a news story on their site titled "Record-breaking 45-qubit Quantum Computing Simulation Run at NERSC". Within that post there is an image with the caption below "A multi-qubit chip developed in the Quantum Nanoelectronics Laboratory at Lawrence Berkeley National Laboratory.".

https://cs.lbl.gov/news-media/news/2017/record-breaking-45-qubit-quantum-computing-simulation-run-at-nersc/

It seems that IOTA carried out simulations for their 45 Qubit quantum processor months ago with success and that the image is of their working processor.

Perhaps the new $1.1 billion dollar Bosch plant which is to finish being built by 2019 is going to mass produce these Processor chips to?

https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/19/bosch-is-building-a-1-1-billion-self-driving-and-smart-city-chip-plant/

We'll all shall know the facts soon enough 

Como todo lo que estamos hablando, esto es meramente especulativo pero tiene mucho sentido, sobre todo por el tema de los estudiantes de Berckey que fueron incorporados a IOTA. Fijaros bien a que se dedican en esa universidad. Lo de las 45 Qs de David es divertido, le da un toque a lo José Alfonso Hernando, ojalá nos leyera... 

Creo que definitivamente Q es computación quantica.


----------



## itaka (7 Ene 2018)

IOTA creo que es de las criptos más estables ahora mismo, lleva rondando los 4 una semana y tiene pinta de que estará igual bastante tiempo.


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> IOTA creo que es de las criptos más estables ahora mismo, lleva rondando los 4 una semana y tiene pinta de que estará igual bastante tiempo.



Pues a ver si se desestabiliza para arriba un poco


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (7 Ene 2018)

Va parribaaa 4.37

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (7 Ene 2018)

Es buena señal que no rompa 3 para abajo...


----------



## itaka (7 Ene 2018)

por hablar que no se menea, ahora a 4.37


----------



## Covid-8M (7 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> por hablar que no se menea, ahora a 4.37




Creo que es por la expectacion de la AMA en reddit. Estan ahora contestando a las preguntas aunque no se espera ningun anuncio importante.
De momento han dicho que la nueva cartera trinity saldra en beta durante este mes. No permiten preguntas sobre temas como Q o nuevos exchanges.


----------



## orbeo (7 Ene 2018)

Este Twitt del meeting de Huawei donde la china nombra a Iota

HUAWEI, The World's Largest Telecommunications Equipment Manufacturer is working with IOTA
HUAWEI, The World's Largest Telecommunications Equipment Manufacturer is working with IOTA : CryptoCurrency

Y más tarde, este otro de Huawei Europa nombrando a Dominick

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Este Twitt del meeting de Huawei donde la china nombra a Iota
> 
> HUAWEI, The World's Largest Telecommunications Equipment Manufacturer is working with IOTA
> HUAWEI, The World's Largest Telecommunications Equipment Manufacturer is working with IOTA : CryptoCurrency
> ...



Estos están también en el ajo. Veremos si son participantes o algo más.


----------



## Wens (8 Ene 2018)

Esta tarde han estado respondiendo por el reddit de iota algunas preguntas. De lo que he estado leyendo, van a sacar la wallet este mes y un roadmap pronto. También han dicho que estaban en contacto con algunos bancos y que este año trabajarían más con ellos.

Mañana lo mirare con más tiempo pero se ve con más optimismo.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

Wens dijo:


> Esta tarde han estado respondiendo por el reddit de iota algunas preguntas. De lo que he estado leyendo, van a sacar la wallet este mes y un roadmap pronto. También han dicho que estaban en contacto con algunos bancos y que este año trabajarían más con ellos.
> 
> Mañana lo mirare con más tiempo pero se ve con más optimismo.




Un resumen :


https://medium.com/@iotasuppoter/iota-latest-information-huawei-dci-ama-jan-7-d6f801834f79

Jinn en Q1 2018, la wallet debería estar en beta pública este mes, el coordinador va a ser progresivamente eliminado este año. En 2018 el objetivo es hacer más de 1000 tps. 

También muy interesante lo de cogniota, aprovechan cálculos de las gpus mineras para usos de machine learning, inteligencia artificial. Serían recompensados con iotas, pero nada tiene que ver con la minería. 

De Q no han querido decir nada.


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2018)

Ya estan las ballenas intentando acojonarnos para que vendamos...aguantad.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ene 2018)

Estan cayendo todas...


----------



## davitin (8 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Estan cayendo todas...



Esto pasa cada dos por tres...las ballenas hacen ventas masivas hasta que empiezan a saltar automaticamente las ordenes "stop loss" de los tenedores de criptos y el precio se va a tomar por culo, la gente entra en panico y empieza a vender todo por cuatro duros, el precio baja mas y las ballenas recompran por cuatro perras.

Ya veras que antes de 48h estamos otra vez como ayer.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (8 Ene 2018)

pues pillare más...


----------



## Covid-8M (8 Ene 2018)

Ha caido hasta 3.15 en bitfinex. Estaba comprando algunas en 3,7 y he pillado otras a 3.2. 
Esta movidito el asunto.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Ene 2018)

en este mundo, lo mejor es comprar cuanto antes y vender cuanto más tarde posible, mejor

es un poco difícil de entender para los que venimos de bolsa
pero funciona

o al menos, ha funcionado desde 2010
yo tengo el convencimiento pleno de que seguirá funcionando... aún hay muchos panolis que faltan por comprar, y no digamos ya si DE VERDAD esto no solo es humo violeta

esperar, y ver


----------



## mack008 (8 Ene 2018)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> en este mundo, lo mejor es comprar cuanto antes y vender cuanto más tarde posible, mejor
> 
> es un poco difícil de entender para los que venimos de bolsa
> pero funciona
> ...



en una palabra HOLD.
La paciencia es la madre de la ciencia

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ene 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> en una palabra HOLD.
> La paciencia es la madre de la ciencia
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk




El primer cuarto de año es muy importante en IOTA, solamente hay que esperar, creo que nos queda poco para hacer otro bonito x10. Creo que esta va a ser la reina de las cryptos tarde o temprano.


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Ene 2018)

Brian Schuster's answer to Why hasn't IOTA been increasing like other cryptocurrencies? - Quora

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DEREC (8 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El primer cuarto de año es muy importante en IOTA, solamente hay que esperar, creo que nos queda poco para hacer otro bonito x10. Creo que esta va a ser la reina de las cryptos tarde o temprano.



Compañeros, creo que la subida es inminente. En 8 € antes del dia 15. El x10 lo veo mucho, pero ojala.


----------



## itaka (8 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Compañeros, creo que la subida es inminente. En 8 € antes del dia 15. El x10 lo veo mucho, pero ojala.




a mi no me parece descabellado que aún iota haga un x10 o más, pero para eso tiene que cumplir todo lo que dice que va a ser capaz de hacer. de momento es humo.


----------



## iaGulin (8 Ene 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Compañeros, creo que la subida es inminente. En 8 € antes del dia 15. El x10 lo veo mucho, pero ojala.



¿En que te basas si puedo saberlo?


----------



## erwin0390 (9 Ene 2018)

Jdnec_wow dijo:


> El que quiera hacerse rico, que compre.
> 
> Esto no es publicidad, es un acto caritativo. ::



jajaja que crueldad, aunque he visto bastantes noticias de IOTA, pero por lo que veo aquí no es muy apoyado )


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ene 2018)

Hoy empieza el CES 2018 en las Vegas. Ni idea si se anunciará algo. Bosh va a estar:

http://www.bosch-presse.de/pressportal/de/de/boschces-2018-135680.html

IOTA leí por otro lado que también, imagino que cerca de su socio.


----------



## Azkenchack (9 Ene 2018)

erwin0390 dijo:


> jajaja que crueldad, aunque he visto bastantes noticias de IOTA, pero por lo que veo aquí no es muy apoyado )



Pues hombre, yo si le estoy agradecido. De hecho, compré una buena cantidad y, a día de hoy, llevo un 300% de lo invertido. Podría haberme salido en maxímos pero ahí sigo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ene 2018)

Rememorando el video de Valdeande en donde decía que ahora mismo en la cresta de la ola estaba Bitcoin (ya decayendo) y que el relevo lo cogía ya, Ethereum y más tarde IOTA, veo que de momento, la esta clavando...8:


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Rememorando el video de Valdeande en donde decía que ahora mismo en la cresta de la ola estaba Bitcoin (ya decayendo) y que el relevo lo cogía ya, Ethereum y más tarde IOTA, veo que de momento, la esta clavando...8:



Ethereum está claro que es un valor seguro e irá a más. Tiene también competencia dura, Neo tiene ya varios tokens operativos, este va a ser su año. 

Respecto a IOTA, dependerá de que nos presenten y si se logran los más de 1000 tps prometidos para este año y la descentralización. Sólo con eso último IOTA va a ser un tsunami, si además se le agregan extras como machine learning, contratos inteligentes o el misterioso Q a saber...


----------



## davitin (9 Ene 2018)

Otra vez a 3.50$...esto da vertigo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ene 2018)

Sigo diciendo que desde que Bitcoin entro en Chicago Futuros, la cosa se ha manipulado a saco...y de rebote afecta prácticamente a todas las criptos...


----------



## josema82 (9 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy recargando IOTAs, no le hago ascos a las rebajas de enero .....


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Ene 2018)

si no baja de 3 no pillo...tengo un promedio mu bonico...8:


----------



## Broly (9 Ene 2018)

¿Donde soléis comprar IOTA vosotros? ¿Recomendáis hacerlo por binance usando bitcoins o hay alguna mejor opción?


----------



## wililon (9 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> ¿Donde soléis comprar IOTA vosotros? ¿Recomendáis hacerlo por binance usando bitcoins o hay alguna mejor opción?



Bitfinex o binance con ETH o BTC. Los dos cobran por retirar creo que 0.5 MIOTA


----------



## josema82 (9 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> ¿Donde soléis comprar IOTA vosotros? ¿Recomendáis hacerlo por binance usando bitcoins o hay alguna mejor opción?



En binance ya esta bien, a finales de mes saldra otro exchange que solo trabajara con IOTAs, y te las mandaran directa a tu wallet. https://www.omoku.io, perocuando salga el nuevo wallet, antes no


----------



## Wens (9 Ene 2018)

Dominik ha estado respondiendo algunas preguntas. Dice que IOTA puede llegar al top 3 pero quien sabe, de momento tienen que solucionar varios problemas sobretodo con las transacciones hacia la wallet y aumentar las tps.

Aquí os la dejo para que le echéis un vistazo : https://www.financemagnates.com/cry...oin-will-definitely-among-top-3-cryptos-2018/


----------



## spala (10 Ene 2018)

si alguien quiere comprar miotas, ofrezco mi cuenta de bitfinex para ello xD

lo digo pk no aceptan nuevos registros por ahora, y el precio está bajito,

teneis que usar binance que también hace el tonto, registraros rápido si podeis, a veces cierran los registros también,


----------



## pepeluilli (10 Ene 2018)

Ains, vaya lateralidad más aburrida.

Los que sepan tradear pueden ganar algunos iotas extra vendiendo cerca de 4 y comprando en 3 y pico una y otra vez.

He tenido varias veces la tentación y no lo he hecho, ya veo que cuando lo intente se irá to da mun y a joder tren


----------



## arrapamark (10 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Ains, vaya lateralidad más aburrida.
> 
> Los que sepan tradear pueden ganar algunos iotas extra vendiendo cerca de 4 y comprando en 3 y pico una y otra vez.
> 
> He tenido varias veces la tentación y no lo he hecho, ya veo que cuando lo intente se irá to da mun y a joder tren



En mis principios así lo hice varias veces, el resultado de lo que sumas frente a lo que restas , fue negativo hasta el punto de perder unas 500 iotas :: asi que desde aquella HOLD


----------



## mack008 (10 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> Ains, vaya lateralidad más aburrida.
> 
> Los que sepan tradear pueden ganar algunos iotas extra vendiendo cerca de 4 y comprando en 3 y pico una y otra vez.
> 
> He tenido varias veces la tentación y no lo he hecho, ya veo que cuando lo intente se irá to da mun y a joder tren



fase acumulación, ahora las manos fuertes y con información privilegiada estan comprando sin hacer ruido

Después lanzaran noticias, la famosa q,etc y entonces los novatos de lanzaran como posesos ha comprar y se dispara el precio.
A máximos venderán para recoger beneficios. A sí periódicamente.,

El hecho que no baje de determinado nivel y este lateral, es muy significativo.

Yo utilizo la psicología humana y como sensor este foro no tiene precio.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Ene 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> fase acumulación, ahora las manos fuertes y con información privilegiada estan comprando sin hacer ruido
> 
> Después lanzaran noticias, la famosa q,etc y entonces los novatos de lanzaran como posesos ha comprar y se dispara el precio.
> A máximos venderán para recoger beneficios. A sí periódicamente.,
> ...



Yo lo que he visto también en los últimos dias son subidas muy fuertes de golpe que no tenían que ver con el movimiento del mercado, luego los osos volvían a dejar el precio igual. Me pregunto si esas subidas no serían de manos fuertes tomando posiciones a largo plazo.


----------



## Covid-8M (10 Ene 2018)

Parece q se anima


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (11 Ene 2018)

Esta aguantando soportes como una campeona...se nota que tiene futuro...d todas maneras, particularmente veo a las criptos en general, muy desmejoradas...ha sido acabar Diciembre y empezar 2018 y ver como ya no pumpean con fuerza...al menos las Top Ten...¿ han entrado los gobiernos y corporaciones a manejarlas en la sombra ?...una cosa es corregir pero excepto Ethereum, están todas de capa caída...sospechoso....:


----------



## corting (11 Ene 2018)

Segun el indice cumulacion distribucion, pese a la bajada/ lateralidad, este muestra una acumulacion, similar a lo que paso justo antes de pegar las grandes subidas


----------



## calamatron (11 Ene 2018)

El autor del hilo donde esta?jajajaja,menudo fracaso.


----------



## Yáguernot (11 Ene 2018)

Calamardo de los bajos fondos, no te pases con el autor del hilo, si no has obtenido beneficio sera por tu culpa.

El autor del hilo ya se largo con su yate cargado de putas y coca al conseguir su objetivo

El mundo lleno de desagradecidos


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2018)

Esta noche hay meetup en Nueva York. No sé si saldrá algo de ahí, de todos modos de hacer un gran anuncio será de la mano algún socio. 


https://twitter.com/iotatoken/status/951539567559086080


----------



## orbeo (11 Ene 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> El autor del hilo donde esta?jajajaja,menudo fracaso.



Que fracaso?

Iota ha estado en dos ocasiones por encima de los 5$ antes de finalizar 2017.


----------



## Azkenchack (11 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Esta noche hay meetup en Nueva York. No sé si saldrá algo de ahí, de todos modos de hacer un gran anuncio será de la mano algún socio.
> 
> 
> Twitter



Pues yo casi prefiero que las grandes noticias se publiquen en febrero....porque tal como está el patio, cualquier subida queda rápidamente anulada al día siguiente.


Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Pues yo casi prefiero que las grandes noticias se publiquen en febrero....porque tal como está el patio, cualquier subida queda rápidamente anulada al día siguiente.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



Depende de la noticia, aunque supongo que antes querrán que este disponible en más exchanges.


----------



## haruki murakami (11 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> si no baja de 3 no pillo...tengo un promedio mu bonico...8:



A lo mejor baja a $3...vamos de bajada...casi todo el criptomundo en rojo...y si a bitcoin le dan por activarlo y ponerlo en modo agujero negro...pues peor aun.


----------



## itaka (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> A lo mejor baja a $3...vamos de bajada...casi todo el criptomundo en rojo...y si a bitcoin le dan por activarlo y ponerlo en modo agujero negro...pues peor aun.



de despegue inminente a bajar de 3, menudos cambios ::::::


----------



## davitin (12 Ene 2018)

chicos no os ralleis que están cayendo todas las kryptos

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> chicos no os ralleis que están cayendo todas las kryptos
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Eso mismo dije...si todo cae..pues IOTA podria tocar los 3.0..aparte no es que este muy lejos del 3.0...si todo sigue cayendo...pues ya esta...facilisimo llegar a los 3.0..hoy mismo en Bitfinex se vendieron algunas pocas IOTAS a $2.95


----------



## easyridergs (12 Ene 2018)

IOTA está aguantando de PM. Hay que tener calma, más tardd o más temprano nos dará nuevamente alegrías. Lo que hay que hacer si podeis es comprar más.


----------



## orbeo (12 Ene 2018)

Alguien a probado esto?

Twitter


----------



## workforfood (12 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien a probado esto?
> 
> Twitter



Eso es igual a la Lightning Network que está implantando bitcoin, supuestamente IOTA eso no lo tenía que usar por su diseño.


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Ene 2018)

Ha probado esto


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Eso mismo dije...si todo cae..pues IOTA podria tocar los 3.0..aparte no es que este muy lejos del 3.0...si todo sigue cayendo...pues ya esta...facilisimo llegar a los 3.0..hoy mismo en Bitfinex se vendieron algunas pocas IOTAS a $2.95



No he podido resistirme y me he fundido casi 3,5 ETHs para entrar en rebajas. Al final ha sido a 3,23 que pienso que no está nada mal dado el potencial de este proyecto. La gráfica que os pego abajo es la que me ha animado a hacerlo y deja más o menos claro el soporte aproximado y el hodl que tiene la gente en iota, con permiso de la volatilidad del btc que no sabemos aun muy bien para donde va. Lo que está claro es que hay mucha gente que tiene esperanzas en la llegada de trinity, de nuevos partners, de nuevos exchanges (están ahí ahí), de mejoras en el proyecto, y en la misteriosa Q entre otras cosas. Yo creo que con el precio actual todavía está muy atractivo subirse a bordo siempre que no se desmadre cryptoland.


----------



## Broly (12 Ene 2018)

Pues yo he comprado estando a 3,50 y algo, viendo el trayecto y las esperanzas que hay espero rascar algo de beneficio. Tiene pinta que en los próximos días irá a la alza.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado estando a 3,50 y algo, viendo el trayecto y las esperanzas que hay espero rascar algo de beneficio. Tiene pinta que en los próximos días irá a la alza.



Has acertado totalmente. Ahora mismo anda tonteando con 3.63$, aunque lo hace al son que le baila BTC, pero sigue estando bajo, en mi opinion personal:






IOTA, The Sleeping Giant


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ene 2018)

Yo estoy tranquilo respecto al mercado, si os fijais Bitcoin está respetando los suelos completamente. Un poco de lateralidad después de la fiesta no es malo. Y respecto a IOTA a esperar wallet y Qs.. Hay cosas que no se comentan, pequeños avances como que ahora es mucho más fácil configurar un nodo y que cada vez hay más. IOTA tiene una comunidad muy saludable y para mi eso también es importante.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo estoy tranquilo respecto al mercado, si os fijais Bitcoin está respetando los suelos completamente. Un poco de lateralidad después de la fiesta no es malo. Y respecto a IOTA a esperar wallet y Qs.. Hay cosas que no se comentan, pequeños avances como que ahora es mucho más fácil configurar un nodo y que cada vez hay más. IOTA tiene una comunidad muy saludable y para mi eso también es importante.



Totalmente de acuerdo. La comunidad iota en general tiene un aire muy saludable y con muy buenas perspectivas. La compra que he hecho hoy es la tercera recarga que hago ya. En cuanto al nuevo wallet está confirmado que estará online antes de que termine el mes. Hace falta un puñetazo en la mesa con ese tema para dejarlo usable y fácil para todo el mundo.


----------



## josema82 (12 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo estoy tranquilo respecto al mercado, si os fijais Bitcoin está respetando los suelos completamente. Un poco de lateralidad después de la fiesta no es malo. Y respecto a IOTA a esperar wallet y Qs.. Hay cosas que no se comentan, pequeños avances como que ahora es mucho más fácil configurar un nodo y que cada vez hay más. IOTA tiene una comunidad muy saludable y para mi eso también es importante.



La comunidad no dice ni pio mientras van cargando, todo el mundo espera hacer un x3 con Q minimo :XX::XX:


----------



## Broly (12 Ene 2018)

Duda de novato, los IOTA los he comprado en Binance como me recomendasteis hace unos pocos días, y seguramente si en un futuro voy comprando más serán en ese mismo exchange... pero ahora tenía pensado enviar BTC de Coinbase a Binance para tenerlos ahí metidos y me encuentro que de un valor de unos 37€ en BTC, con las comisiones se quedan en 24€. ¿Todos los exchange tienen unas comisiones tan bestias? Porque me parece excesivo.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Ene 2018)

London Blockchain Week anuncia DreamTeam, IBM, BTCC, la Fundación IOTA y la Bolsa de Gibraltar como cabezas de cartel del evento

https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/951786885965402113

El vikingo haciendo buenas conexiones con el mayor banco de Noruega. 

https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/951786941153988610


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Ene 2018)

Believe in me...que no cae hombre yaaaa....::


----------



## orbeo (12 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Duda de novato, los IOTA los he comprado en Binance como me recomendasteis hace unos pocos días, y seguramente si en un futuro voy comprando más serán en ese mismo exchange... pero ahora tenía pensado enviar BTC de Coinbase a Binance para tenerlos ahí metidos y me encuentro que de un valor de unos 37€ en BTC, con las comisiones se quedan en 24€. ¿Todos los exchange tienen unas comisiones tan bestias? Porque me parece excesivo.



Todos tienen comisiones pero lo de Coinbase es un atraco


----------



## CRÁPULA (12 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Duda de novato, los IOTA los he comprado en Binance como me recomendasteis hace unos pocos días, y seguramente si en un futuro voy comprando más serán en ese mismo exchange... pero ahora tenía pensado enviar BTC de Coinbase a Binance para tenerlos ahí metidos y me encuentro que de un valor de unos 37€ en BTC, con las comisiones se quedan en 24€. ¿Todos los exchange tienen unas comisiones tan bestias? Porque me parece excesivo.





Igual te merece más la pena traspasar ETH u otra...


----------



## Broly (12 Ene 2018)

Me lo apunto, si uso más veces Coinbase que sea para ETH )


----------



## orbeo (12 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Me lo apunto, si uso más veces Coinbase que sea para ETH )



Pero para que usas Coinbase?


----------



## itaka (12 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pero para que usas Coinbase?



tb uso Coinbase, bueno en su momento atrás ahora ya no compro btc. 

Pero al menos es un exchange no se un sufrimiento como kraken. 


alguna recomendación de exchanges? 

bitstamps tb lo he usado y nunca me ha dado problemas.


----------



## iaGulin (12 Ene 2018)

Binance

(Sin referido el enlace)


----------



## Sam2528 (12 Ene 2018)

No me fío de ese progreso se nota que su alza no tiene una tendencia estable


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (12 Ene 2018)

Parece que los bots están de vacaciones o algún sistema se ha caído por algún sitio porque no se mueve absolutamente nada. Hacía tiempo que no veía una cosa tan plana

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Oira (12 Ene 2018)

Bitfinex acaba de abrir el registro a nuevos usuarios, pero *están obligados a ingresar $10.000 en fiat o criptos para poder activar la cuenta*. Una vez activada, se pude bajar de esta cifra sin problema. Esto no afecta a las cuentas creadas antes de 2018.

_Today we are pleased to announce the reopening of Bitfinex to new accounts. However, please take note of the new requirements outlined below.

New Account Requirements

Bitfinex is a global liquidity source with a focus on serving professional traders and regional exchanges. We suggest that traders who are new to cryptocurrency trading try another, more straightforward platform first and return to Bitfinex later.

To that end, and to allow us to maintain focus on our core customer base, all accounts created after January 1st, 2018, will have a new activation equity requirement. New accounts will need to deposit fiat or crypto to achieve minimum account equity of 10,000 USD equivalent before they can trade or offer funding. After reaching this minimum, an account becomes fully activated (Note that after this initial activation, account equity is allowed to drop below this activation threshold without consequence).

Existing accounts will not be affected by these changes. This change only affects new accounts.

Thank you,
Bitfinex Management_


----------



## haruki murakami (12 Ene 2018)

Oira dijo:


> Bitfinex acaba de abrir el registro a nuevos usuarios, pero *están obligados a ingresar $10.000 en fiat o criptos para poder activar la cuenta*. Una vez activada, se pude bajar de esta cifra sin problema. Esto no afecta a las cuentas creadas antes de 2018.
> 
> _Today we are pleased to announce the reopening of Bitfinex to new accounts. However, please take note of the new requirements outlined below.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el dato! Que alivio...sin duda Bitfinex va a ser de los pocos exchanges que por ahora no van a tener problemas de saturacion de usuarios, esa barrera de los $10.000 esta interesante...a menos que entre mucha gente con bastante pasta dispuesta a dar todo eso...

En fin que me alegro de tener cuenta en Bitfinex antes de que saliera semejante salvajada...:rolleye:

La verdad es que a mi Bitfinex me encanta...y esta progresando con el listamiento de coins...a eso añadele que ya tiene acuerdos con Qryptos, Quoinex... QASH... a mi me late que esto ya se esta configurando..y que QASH en este trimestre se puede marcar un x7...y para cuando los de Goldman Sachs digan que se van a meter con la plataforma Liquid....QASH se va a la luna...aparentemente sera para Junio.


----------



## Periplo (12 Ene 2018)

Supongo q terminaran de verificar a los q llevamos semanas con la documentación enviada....

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2018)

Siguen fichando matemáticos top estos de IOTA. 

https://blog.iota.org/a-mathematician-is-always-fascinated-by-a-challenge-and-with-darcy-camargo-its-no-different-72c55f996401

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 10:57 ----------

Ojo, Bosh y sus sensores van a estar en Tesla. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7q1c00/for_all_of_you_craving_a_link_between_iota_and/?utm_source=ifttt


----------



## iaGulin (13 Ene 2018)

¿Alguno haría el favor de pasarme un enlace en español donde se detalle como retirar IOTA´s del exchange a una wallet por favor?
Llevo buscando un rato y no veo nada claro al respecto...
Gracias


----------



## orbeo (13 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> ¿Alguno haría el favor de pasarme un enlace en español donde se detalle como retirar IOTA´s del exchange a una wallet por favor?
> Llevo buscando un rato y no veo nada claro al respecto...
> Gracias



Pero ya tienes tu wallet o todavía no?


----------



## iaGulin (13 Ene 2018)

No, todavía no, en principio pillé unas cuantas para especular con ellas pero he decidido comprar más y guardarlas a largo plazo sin tocarlas.
Nunca he retirado de un exchange algo que no sea BTC para cambiar a FIAT y no quiero cagarla o


----------



## orbeo (13 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> No, todavía no, en principio pillé unas cuantas para especular con ellas pero he decidido comprar más y guardarlas a largo plazo sin tocarlas.
> Nunca he retirado de un exchange algo que no sea BTC para cambiar a FIAT y no quiero cagarla o



Pues funciona como cualquier otra.

Te instalas el wallet y le das a recibir. Te da una dirección y la copias.

En el exchange le das a withdrawal y pegas la dirección. Enviar.

Y ya.


----------



## josema82 (13 Ene 2018)

iaGulin dijo:


> No, todavía no, en principio pillé unas cuantas para especular con ellas pero he decidido comprar más y guardarlas a largo plazo sin tocarlas.
> Nunca he retirado de un exchange algo que no sea BTC para cambiar a FIAT y no quiero cagarla o



Mejor esperate 2 semanitas a tener el nuevo wallet, el de ahora es un poco lioso.


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

Estoy por vender ahora que esta a 4 dolares y esperar a que caiga otra vez sobre los 3...que opinais? todo sea que lo haga y se dispare::


----------



## itaka (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por vender ahora que esta a 4 dolares y esperar a que caiga otra vez sobre los 3...que opinais? todo sea que lo haga y se dispare::



ya, es un pensamiento que hemos tenido varios. de momento holdeare, espero no equivocarme y siga subiendo un poco más mañana.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por vender ahora que esta a 4 dolares y esperar a que caiga otra vez sobre los 3...que opinais? todo sea que lo haga y se dispare::



Llevo haciendo eso mismo desde hace un mes y me está funcionando bien aunque cuando suelto mis iota me siento como si le pusiera los cuernos estando enamorao :: :

Más claro el agua con el gráfico que dejo, fijaos precio actual (hora de este post) en linea roja y reentrada en soporte en linea verde, de hecho acabo de compartiros el order q tengo metido porque hace dos días entré a 3.20 y pico y me he salido a 4.06 hace un rato







De todas formas, mucho cuidado con esto y al loro para no quedarse atrás de cualquier pump. Este mes por lo pronto tenemos confirmado uno con el wallet y quien sabe si algun exchange nuevo nos sorprenda pronto...

Personalmente la he cagado 3 o 4 veces con estas cosas pero los aciertos han compensado de sobra las cagadas. No llevo mucho en este mundo y estoy aprendiendo un huevo con vosotros con todo esto y me veía en la obligación de compartirlo con vosotros.


----------



## spala (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por vender ahora que esta a 4 dolares y esperar a que caiga otra vez sobre los 3...que opinais? todo sea que lo haga y se dispare::



ni se te ocurra, espera 12 meses, y me lo agradeces con el 5% de los beneficios.

---------- Post added 13-ene-2018 at 19:51 ----------




Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Llevo haciendo eso mismo desde hace un mes y me está funcionando bien aunque cuando suelto mis iota me siento como si le pusiera los cuernos estando enamorao :: :
> 
> Más claro el agua con el gráfico que dejo, fijaos precio actual (hora de este post) en linea roja y reentrada en soporte en linea verde, de hecho acabo de compartiros el order q tengo metido porque hace dos días entré a 3.20 y pico y me he salido a 4.06 hace un rato
> 
> ...




sigue así, xD

el dia menos pensado te pasará lo q me pasó a mi con litecoin,
te vendrá un Pump de la hostia en 5 horas mientras dormías,
y pensaras "hostia no voy a comprar ahora q pierdo"
y entonces no deja de subir, y mientras esperas para recomprar en ganancia,
ya has perdido el 60% de la pasta,
entrarás en modo FOMO, y comprarás, te cagarás en todo, y diras "joder si me habia funcionado antes, es que no me esperaba q viniera una subida tan brutal de repente"

el trading te puede ir bien q te puede ir mal, pero cuando te va mal, te puede ir muy mal... mucho ojo,

yo ya la cagué varias veces con el trading, desde q hago hold, duermo cada día tranquilo, antes era un sin vivir cada noche, vendía y dormía con miedo.

y a dia de hoy aún compro iotas, poquitos, pero oye, todo suma 
y me da igual el precio, una vez entran los iotas, los saco directectos a mi billetera que tengo prácticamente en cold storage, y de ahí no salen, esa billetera es de sentído único.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Estoy por vender ahora que esta a 4 dolares y esperar a que caiga otra vez sobre los 3...que opinais? todo sea que lo haga y se dispare::



Yo las IOTA las tengo en el wallet y así me quito de tentaciones. Para tradear, desde mi humilde opinión, mejor otras, otras que te de igual quedarte fuera.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Ene 2018)

spala dijo:


> sigue así, xD
> 
> el dia menos pensado te pasará lo q me pasó a mi con litecoin,
> te vendrá un Pump de la hostia en 5 horas mientras dormías,
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo; hay que andar con mucho cuidado con esto y confieso que cuando me acuesto casco una alerta muy particular para estar al loro de cualquier pump que se desacople de bitcoin y entro como me pille a la que lo vea claro. Ya me ha tocado rectificar alguna vez , y tambien tengo que decir que mantengo hodl de un % grande que no se toca y tradeo con menos, aunque con los aciertos compenso los fallos con creces.


----------



## davitin (13 Ene 2018)

Pues ya esta bajando a tope...


----------



## itaka (13 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues ya esta bajando a tope...




davitin, eres un nervios. 

seguro que en un año cuanto iota este a 20 dolares nos reiremos todos de lo que sufríamos con iotas a 4 dolares.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ene 2018)

Nuevo fichaje, un físico matemático :

https://blog.iota.org/welcome-alon-gal-to-the-iota-foundation-bca0ded3e433

¿Qué se trae esta gente entre manos con tanto matemático? ¿Quieren lanzar un cohete a Marte?


----------



## Ricardo1980 (13 Ene 2018)

¿Cuál era la web esa para comprar IOTA directamente con Euros?
Gracias.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (13 Ene 2018)

Muy suculenta entrevista de CoinTelegraph al vikingo:






FUDsters, Not Misinterpreted Microsoft Partnership, Re... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## Registrador (14 Ene 2018)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> ¿Cuál era la web esa para comprar IOTA directamente con Euros?
> Gracias.



Creo que esta https://www.omoku.io

No la he probado así que si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con ella, le agradecería que nos contara que tal va.


----------



## orbeo (14 Ene 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> Creo que esta https://www.omoku.io
> 
> No la he probado así que si alguien tiene alguna experiencia con ella, le agradecería que nos contara que tal va.



Omoku todavía no está operativo. Se supone que arranca durante el primer cuatrimestre de 2018.


----------



## Mig29 (14 Ene 2018)

Hola, buenas a todos.
Estoy estudiando comprar unos pocos miotas. Veo el proyecto muy interesante y con mucho potencial, pero soy muy reacio por el tema del monedero. Cual es un vuestra opinión el mejor de todos? y algunas instrucciones para no tener ningún problema con errores absurdos a la hora de pasar los miotas del exchange al monedero? He leído que ha habido algunos problemas al respecto.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Hola, buenas a todos.
> Estoy estudiando comprar unos pocos miotas. Veo el proyecto muy interesante y con mucho potencial, pero soy muy reacio por el tema del monedero. Cual es un vuestra opinión el mejor de todos? y algunas instrucciones para no tener ningún problema con errores absurdos a la hora de pasar los miotas del exchange al monedero? He leído que ha habido algunos problemas al respecto.
> Muchas gracias.



Lo mejor que puedes hacer es guardar las monedas en el exchange hasta que salga el monedero Trinity, se supone que sale este mes. 

Por cierto, curioso nombre Trinity, Trinidad, trinario...


----------



## Mig29 (14 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo mejor que puedes hacer es guardar las monedas en el exchange hasta que salga el monedero Trinity, se supone que sale este mes.
> 
> Por cierto, curioso nombre Trinity, Trinidad, trinario...



Muchas gracias, me daba un poco de miedo dejarlo en el exchange, pero bueno, sera poco tiempo por lo que veo, si cumplen los plazos.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Muchas gracias, me daba un poco de miedo dejarlo en el exchange, pero bueno, sera poco tiempo por lo que veo, si cumplen los plazos.



El monedero de ahora funciona bien, pero si se sabe usar, es demasiado técnico para un uso normal y se puede cagarla al recibir dos veces o más de una misma dirección sin generar dirección nueva, con Trinity estas cosas supongo que ya son automáticas y no hay que preocuparse tanto.

Si solo vas a hacer un envío y vas a dejarlo allí tampoco te tienes porque preocupar mucho. Pero para lo que queda para Trinity casi mejor que no te compliques y las guardas en el wallet nuevo.

---------- Post added 14-ene-2018 at 18:58 ----------

Por cierto, para los que esteis interesados en profundizar en noticias de IOTA y piloteis inglés o alemán debéis seguir a este tio:

https://youtu.be/wss4uaUQYFI

El mejor YouTuber de IOTA para mi gusto, todas las semanas un video, inglés o alemán, con las noticias que han acontecido en ese tiempo.


----------



## Mig29 (14 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El monedero de ahora funciona bien, pero si se sabe usar, es demasiado técnico para un uso normal y se puede cagarla al recibir dos veces o más de una misma dirección sin generar dirección nueva, con Trinity estas cosas supongo que ya son automáticas y no hay que preocuparse tanto.
> 
> Si solo vas a hacer un envío y vas a dejarlo allí tampoco te tienes porque preocupar mucho. Pero para lo que queda para Trinity casi mejor que no te compliques y las guardas en el wallet nuevo.
> 
> ...



Gracias, si , creo que me esperare, total por 1 mes. Realmente seria para hacer 1 solo envió, lo que compre meterlo en el monedero y dejarlo allí mínimo 1 año.


----------



## spala (14 Ene 2018)




----------



## McMax (14 Ene 2018)

spala dijo:


>



Valido para casi todas


----------



## Broly (14 Ene 2018)

Para los que manejáis IOTA desde binance: ¿cada vez que quieres vender IOTA por bitcoins hay comisiones de un 10%?


----------



## itaka (14 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Para los que manejáis IOTA desde binance: ¿cada vez que quieres vender IOTA por bitcoins hay comisiones de un 10%?



comisiones del 10% :8::8::8::8:

eso es un robo, no puede ser que un exchange tenga esas comisiones. ::


----------



## Broly (14 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> comisiones del 10% :8::8::8::8:
> 
> eso es un robo, no puede ser que un exchange tenga esas comisiones. ::



Es lo que me parece leer en binance, pero quiero creer que estoy entendiéndolo mal )


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Es lo que me parece leer en binance, pero quiero creer que estoy entendiéndolo mal )



Iba a estar difícil hacer trading si te quitaran un 10% de valor en cada cambio...


----------



## Broly (14 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Iba a estar difícil hacer trading si te quitaran un 10% de valor en cada cambio...



Haciendo cálculos acabo de ver que no es 10, si no 1%. Mucho más lógico desde luego, ya me quedo más tranquilo. Ya me sablaron a base de bien en coinbase y yo ya me esperaba lo peor :XX:


----------



## Gian Gastone (14 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Haciendo cálculos acabo de ver que no es 10, si no 1%. Mucho más lógico desde luego, ya me quedo más tranquilo. Ya me sablaron a base de bien en coinbase y yo ya me esperaba lo peor :XX:



es un 0.1% que no te enteras. y 0.05% si utilizas su moneda.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (15 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Lo mejor que puedes hacer es guardar las monedas en el exchange hasta que salga el monedero Trinity, se supone que sale este mes.
> 
> Por cierto, curioso nombre Trinity, Trinidad, trinario...



¿No hubo un caso de bitcoin en el que un exchange se largó y se llevo las monedas de todos?

Otra pregunta, ya que decís que https://www.omoku.io aun no funciona, ¿cual es la manera más optima de comprar IOTA para pagar menos comisiones?

Gracias.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ene 2018)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> ¿No hubo un caso de bitcoin en el que un exchange se largó y se llevo las monedas de todos?
> 
> Otra pregunta, ya que decís que https://www.omoku.io aun no funciona, ¿cual es la manera más optima de comprar IOTA para pagar menos comisiones?
> 
> Gracias.



Si, eso ha pasado con mtgox, pero bitfinex fue robado una vez y devolvieron los fondos a los clientes. 
Ahora mismo registrarse en bitfinex es más complicado que en Binance, así que recomiendo este último para comprar IOTA, aparte de ser más amigable la interfaz. Creo que bitfinex es más barato, pero no estoy seguro. 
En binance solo se pueden cambiar unas cryptos por otras, no admite fiat. Es el exchange ahora mismo que mueve más volumen y también parece bastante serio. 

Puedes revisar más sitios donde se compra en coinmarketcap.com y buscar en markets.


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Bitcoin subiendo e iota ahi como un clavo sin moverse...


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (15 Ene 2018)

Twitter


----------



## emere (15 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Twitter



Mira justo lo que pone después:
Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ene 2018)

IOTA añadida en un exchange mas:

OMICREX ADDS XRP, NEO, IOTA, XMR, EOS, ETC PAIRS

Parece un exchange pequeño pero siempre viene bien

---------- Post added 15-ene-2018 at 19:04 ----------




Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Twitter



Y esa predicción está hecha sin tener en cuenta los fundamentales, solo basándose en el análisis técnico... Los fundamentales son aún mejores.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Twitter



Magnifica noticia, pardiez...8:...si toca los 3,35 vuelvo a cargar, ya que los 3 lo veo difícil...


----------



## Polo_00 (15 Ene 2018)

Esta moneda no llega a los 10$ y si no al tiempo.


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

Se esta desinflando, y de la otra, la iot chain esa peor todavia...el tangle me esta "tanglando" ::

Donde esta el del velero "Mi Iota"::


----------



## R2volador (15 Ene 2018)

Aquí estoy yo !!! Que pasa ?
Unos días de vacaciones no vienen mal.

El tema está un poco flojo, no?

Tranquilidad a tod@s , estos 15 días próximos van a ser nuestros.

IOTANOS !!!! Aguantad !!! 

Buen viento Mi IOTA !!!


----------



## Covid-8M (15 Ene 2018)

Yo sigo teniendo fe en una subida importante a corto plazo. El problema es ir haciendo el seguimiento diario porque resulta algo frustrante cuando otras cryptos suben, pero visto en perspectiva 2 o 3 meses no son nada en cualquier inversion.


----------



## davitin (15 Ene 2018)

R2volador dijo:


> Aquí estoy yo !!! Que pasa ?
> Unos días de vacaciones no vienen mal.
> 
> El tema está un poco flojo, no?
> ...



Tu mas que el capitan del "Mi Iota" eres el que dirigia la orquesta del titanic::


----------



## itaka (15 Ene 2018)

Polo_05 dijo:


> Esta moneda no llega a los 10$ y si no al tiempo.



Te daría la razón si no sería porque no tienen ningún sentido que cardano, neo, dogecoin, etc... tienen la capitalización que tienen y han pegado subidas de x20

aquí hay tanta especulación que harán subir a iota fácilmente un x4 o x5.

Luego no descarto que se pega la ostia y valga 0 como la mayoría de las monedas, pero a 10 llegara.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (15 Ene 2018)

Estoy plenamente convencido que esta gente lo tiene todo mucho más controlado de lo que nos hacen creer. Sus mensajes y los de algunos de sus socios son muy optimistas, y tienen muy controlado qué y cómo ir soltando las perlas durante 2018. Las alianzas que han ido tejiendo, y las que están por venir, no las hubieran conseguido de no tener claro dónde se metían sus partners.
Paciencia y Fe.


----------



## Polo_00 (15 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> Te daría la razón si no sería porque no tienen ningún sentido que cardano, neo, dogecoin, etc... tienen la capitalización que tienen y han pegado subidas de x20
> 
> aquí hay tanta especulación que harán subir a iota fácilmente un x4 o x5.
> 
> Luego no descarto que se pega la ostia y valga 0 como la mayoría de las monedas, pero a 10 llegara.



Yo la próxima vez que llegue a 5 salgo escopetado de aquí...


----------



## itaka (16 Ene 2018)

vaya ostia....


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (16 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> vaya ostia....



No me he pensado ni por un segundo en meter otro piquito aprovechando las rebajas de enero. Calma que estas correcciones son sanas. Hay que ir cortando las ramitas para que el árbol crezca. El mundo crypto tiene todavía mucho que capitalizar en general, y si no al tiempo.


----------



## Broly (16 Ene 2018)

Esta madrugada he comprado unas cuantas viendo el bajón, pero la cosa es que sigue bajando un poco más (habré comprado a 2.80 y pico o 90 y algo). ¿No creéis que, viendo el bajón, saldrá a cuenta esperarse unas horas o un par de días a que acabe de bajar y entonces aprovechar para comprar? No creo que baje mucho más y luego sólo puede subir.

A fin de cuentas han bajado todas las monedas, y IOTA tiene buenas expectativas.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

Yo os vengo a traer buenas noticias en medio de la tormenta, Philips se une al datamarket de IOTA: https://amp.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7qnttb/philips_joins_iota_data_marketplace/?ref=share&ref_source=twitter&__twitter_impression=true

Y ojo a los twetts de este Ceo de Fujitsu :

https://twitter.com/kaipasing/status/953189573747671041

No tiene desperdicio y pienso cada vez con más convencimiento que Q es algo relacionado con la computación quantica.


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Ene 2018)

Perdiendo los 3$, es el fin... fue bonito mientras duro.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (16 Ene 2018)

Ahora es cuando los que van de rebajas se aprovechan de los impacientes... paciencia & hold...

Enviado desde mi SM-G955F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Ene 2018)

Fue un placer


----------



## prometheus (16 Ene 2018)

Qué ha pasado?

::


----------



## davitin (16 Ene 2018)

Sois unos jiñaos, esto ya lo hemos vivido antes.



Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Frank T.J. Mackey (16 Ene 2018)

hay alguna moneda que no se este ostiando??


----------



## Periplo (16 Ene 2018)

Si Paypie

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josema82 (16 Ene 2018)

Esto no es nah, la del 22 de diciembre fue mas gorda, ver tus IOTAs a 4.80 $ y en un rato a 1.10 $, te hace madurar. xDD


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Sois unos jiñaos, esto ya lo hemos vivido antes.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



Joder Davitin, ayer estabas nervioso y hoy tranquilo, hoy deberías estar más asustado, jaja


----------



## Gian Gastone (16 Ene 2018)

Davitin avisanos cuando tengas un furgon lleno de billetes de 50.


----------



## arras2 (16 Ene 2018)

IOTA está fatal, pero hoy precisamente no lo está haciendo peor que ETH por ejemplo. el problema es que llegó a estar a 0,12 vs eth y ahora mismo está a 0,027. Ha perdido 6 veces contra la top que se supone que debería tener menos recorrido.


----------



## Coinbase (16 Ene 2018)

Vaya leñazo todo, veremos si va recuperando


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> IOTA está fatal, pero hoy precisamente no lo está haciendo peor que ETH por ejemplo. el problema es que llegó a estar a 0,12 vs eth y ahora mismo está a 0,027. Ha perdido 6 veces contra la top que se supone que debería tener menos recorrido.



A Ethereum le hemos visto meses parado, parado... También hostiazos tremendos. Lleva más tiempo y es normal que este más asentada que IOTA, pero creo que IOTA va a recuperar rápido el terreno perdido. 

Espero que los anuncios gordos los hagan cuando se calme la tormenta.


----------



## josema82 (16 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Espero que los anuncios gordos los hagan cuando se calme la tormenta.



IOTA será la tormenta.........


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Voy a Bitfinex a poner a tradear IOTA/BTC...a ver como me va....Arranco en IOTA/BTC 0.0002529, meta subida 6%


----------



## Zaucol (16 Ene 2018)

Dominik estará entre los ponentes de BCW18 (Bosch Connected World)

Conference Program at Bosch ConnectedWorld 2018 in Berlin


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> Voy a Bitfinex a poner a tradear IOTA/BTC...a ver como me va....Arranco en IOTA/BTC 0.0002529, meta subida 6%



Yo estoy muy tentado de meter un BTC en bitfinex y esperar acontecimientos. Si hay un anuncio importante dar a comprar unos cuantos gigaiota.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 16:54 ----------

Creo que hay más posibilidades de que IOTA suba antes o más fuerte que Bitcoin, pero nunca se sabe... En fin, la vez que anunciaron el datamarket debí haber entrado a saco y no lo hice, esta vez estaré muy atento al mercado y al impacto de las noticias.


----------



## orbeo (16 Ene 2018)

Yo Los chicharros los pase todos a btc que cae menos. Solo tengo Iota y btc hasta que escape.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo Los chicharros los pase todos a btc que cae menos. Solo tengo Iota y btc hasta que escape.



Algunas como OMG están aguantando muy muy bien. Las que estaban más baratas y son buenos proyectos. Cada vez me dan menos ganas de buscar cosas raras.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (16 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo estoy muy tentado de meter un BTC en bitfinex y esperar acontecimientos. Si hay un anuncio importante dar a comprar unos cuantos gigaiota.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 16:54 ----------
> 
> Creo que hay más posibilidades de que IOTA suba antes o más fuerte que Bitcoin, pero nunca se sabe... En fin, la vez que anunciaron el datamarket debí haber entrado a saco y no lo hice, esta vez estaré muy atento al mercado y al impacto de las noticias.



Yo esta noche he metido todo lo que he podido, y mirad si lo tengo claro que estoy esperando que me llegue fiat a coinbase para moverlo cagando leches a iota de seguir las rebajas así. Cualquier valor por debajo de 3$ es una ganga teniendo en cuenta el proyecto, holders y partners de iota. Nada es seguro, ya sabeis, pero creo que será fácil volver a 4 y pico si la cosa no se desmadra, y ver picos de 5 nuevamente cuando suelten las perlitas.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Yo esta noche he metido todo lo que he podido, y mirad si lo tengo claro que estoy esperando que me llegue fiat a coinbase para moverlo cagando leches a iota de seguir las rebajas así. Cualquier valor por debajo de 3$ es una ganga teniendo en cuenta el proyecto, holders y partners de iota. Nada es seguro, ya sabeis, pero creo que será fácil volver a 4 y pico si la cosa no se desmadra, y ver picos de 5 nuevamente cuando suelten las perlitas.



A mi meterle sucio fiat no me da miedo, me da más respeto jugar con el par BTC. Por eso si le meto un BTC he de estar bastante seguro de que en ese momento va a ganar a su par. Con una noticia de impacto creo que me voy a tirar a la piscina, pero antes no.


----------



## haruki murakami (16 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A mi meterle sucio fiat no me da miedo, me da más respeto jugar con el par BTC. Por eso si le meto un BTC he de estar bastante seguro de que en ese momento va a ganar a su par. Con una noticia de impacto creo que me voy a tirar a la piscina, pero antes no.



Pues en esas estoy..jugando con el part BTC..perdiendole por ahora 1% ::::


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (16 Ene 2018)

¿Qué tipo de noticia te haría decidirte?. Sea cual sea imagino que tendrá que venir de asia que es donde están jodiendo la marrana a btc, ¿no?


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> ¿Qué tipo de noticia te haría decidirte?. Sea cual sea imagino que tendrá que venir de asia que es donde están jodiendo la marrana a btc, ¿no?



Pues por ejemplo así rapidamente:

Fujitsu anuncia oficialmente que es socio

Grupo Volkswagen o Daimmler anuncia que es socio

Salida del wallet Trinity (la veo la más probable este mes)

Procesadores ternarios producidos por Bosh para implantar IOTA en todo

Desenchufan coordinador para siempre

Listada en Bittrex o Bithump

IA

Q

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 18:59 ----------




haruki murakami dijo:


> Pues en esas estoy..jugando con el part BTC..perdiendole por ahora 1% ::::




Igual te va a tocar holdear ahora un poco, pero lo más probable es que este Q1 IOTA viole al par BTC (a menos que saquen las LN)


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (16 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues por ejemplo así rapidamente:
> 
> Fujitsu anuncia oficialmente que es socio
> 
> ...



Justo eso mismo ando esperando escuchar en el lado positivo. Trinity está confirmado que saldrá antes de terminar el mes, pero no considero que el pump vaya a ir muy lejos con eso. Donde lo pegaría sería con partners de renombre y las perlas que tienen preparadas con Q y con el tema de chips de mano de ¿bosh?, . Sea lo que sea tienen algo atado y bien atado por lo que leo y comprendo. Ojalá sea así.


----------



## Broly (16 Ene 2018)

Con todo el bajón que ha metido me he fijado que su valor en BTC ha bajado pero poco, lo que realmente ha bajado es su valor en $. Entiendo entonces que ahora donde sale realmente a cuenta comprar es en FIAT. De ser así, ¿que exchange recomendáis? De entrada suelo usar binance.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> Trinity está confirmado que saldrá antes de terminar el mes, pero no considero que el pump vaya a ir muy lejos con eso.



Un wallet bueno puede hacer subir al menos un 10% el precio, cryptolandia es así.

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 19:49 ----------




Broly dijo:


> Con todo el bajón que ha metido me he fijado que su valor en BTC ha bajado pero poco, lo que realmente ha bajado es su valor en $. Entiendo entonces que ahora donde sale realmente a cuenta comprar es en FIAT. De ser así, ¿que exchange recomendáis? De entrada suelo usar binance.



Es buen exchange Binance, de lo mejor que hay. No se si el más barato, pero funciona muy bien y es intuitivo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ene 2018)

Reconozco que ha roto los 3$...he estado muy tentado en meterme en 2,85 $, pero me he abstenido en el ultimo momento...están todas bajando...mal rollo, aunque sigo creyendo en IOTA...por ahí dicen que son correcciones sanas, pero 2018, que acaba de empezar, no es, de momento, el dorado 2017...me sigue oliendo mal el mercado de Futuros de Chicago y que bitcoin se haya quedado a las puertas de los 20.000 $ ...si ya sé que lo he dicho muchas veces...pero no me canso de pensar mal...:


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Reconozco que ha roto los 3$...he estado muy tentado en meterme en 2,85 $, pero me he abstenido en el ultimo momento...están todas bajando...mal rollo, aunque sigo creyendo en IOTA...por ahí dicen que son correcciones sanas, pero 2018, que acaba de empezar, no es, de momento, el dorado 2017...me sigue oliendo mal el mercado de Futuros de Chicago y que bitcoin se haya quedado a las puertas de los 20.000 $ ...si ya sé que lo he dicho muchas veces...pero no me canso de pensar mal...:



El mercado de futuros de Chicago no es quien ha tirado el precio, lo más seguro ballenas japonesas o coreanas. El ataque bajista ha empezado a las 9 de la mañana hora de Tokio... Y por lo visto no es la primera vez.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El mercado de futuros de Chicago no es quien ha tirado el precio, lo más seguro ballenas japonesas o coreanas. El ataque bajista ha empezado a las 9 de la mañana hora de Tokio... Y por lo visto no es la primera vez.



Bitcoin esta acabado...no sé quien cogera el relevo...espero y deseo que sea IOTA...8:


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ene 2018)

IOTA Tel Aviv office is official

Han abierto una oficina en Tel Aviv. Importante tener contactos con los amos del cotarro.


----------



## Neleo (16 Ene 2018)

Hasta donde creeis que bajara? consulto al magufo de mi barrio?


----------



## Covid-8M (16 Ene 2018)

Neleo dijo:


> Hasta donde creeis que bajara? consulto al magufo de mi barrio?



Yo apostaria a btc a 8k y poco y iota rondando los 2. 
Aunque lo que me preocupa es cuando y cuanto recuperara.


----------



## Neleo (16 Ene 2018)

gorilaz dijo:


> Yo apostaria a btc a 8k y poco y iota rondando los 2.
> Aunque lo que me preocupa es cuando y cuanto recuperara.



yo he vendido iotas a 3 y esperando el aviso de qeu va parriba pa entrar de nuevo. Hoy no duermo jaaj, si alguno se entera de algo que avise

2.5 dolares ya y bajando!


----------



## wililon (16 Ene 2018)

Neleo dijo:


> yo he vendido iotas a 3 y esperando el aviso de qeu va parriba pa entrar de nuevo. Hoy no duermo jaaj, si alguno se entera de algo que avise
> 
> 2.5 dolares ya y bajando!



Pues no has hecho mal.

Yo seguro que si vendo en 2.5 mañana me despierto con la iota a 4


----------



## Broly (16 Ene 2018)

Es alucinante, esto no para de bajar. Pero yo no me preocuparía ya que son los criptos en general...

El año pasado en estas mismas fechas ya hubo otro gran bajón (por el nuevo año chino) así que yo esperaría a que baje la cosa un poco más y aprovechar para comprar.


----------



## Neleo (16 Ene 2018)

Ha bajado de los 3$ en korea, esto se hunde!

EDIT y rebota en korea a lso 3.25!

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 22:28 ----------

joder, colapso total, me parece ahsta caro comprarlo a 1.8

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 22:41 ----------

rebota del 2 al 2.3!


----------



## Covid-8M (16 Ene 2018)

Joder, ha tocado ya 1,92 en bitfinex. Habra sido fugaz porque ni lo he visto.


----------



## Neleo (17 Ene 2018)

gorilaz dijo:


> Joder, ha tocado ya 1,92 en bitfinex. Habra sido fugaz porque ni lo he visto.



si, menudo rebote ha metido hasta 2.4, y yo con mi orden de compra esperando en 1.85 ::

---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 23:12 ----------

pero aqui la verdadera batalla esta en el bitcoin, ha sido llegar a los 10k y salir bitcoin y todas las alts rebotados parriba


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

Neleo dijo:


> si, menudo rebote ha metido hasta 2.4, y yo con mi orden de compra esperando en 1.85 ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-ene-2018 at 23:12 ----------
> 
> pero aqui la verdadera batalla esta en el bitcoin, ha sido llegar a los 10k y salir bitcoin y todas las alts rebotados parriba



Tened cuidado, si queríais vender y recomprar más abajo debisteis de hacerlo antes, ahora un rebote te puede dejar fuera.


----------



## optimistic1985 (17 Ene 2018)

Los que compráis este tipo de cosas, con todo el respeto, sois carne de casino.

Pues claro que sube y baja un 25% diario, porque no tiene en lo que posarse. Además, la figura que ha dibujado en los ultimos meses es típica de una burbuja y ahora mismo tiene una pinta técnica que da bastante miedo.

Pero bueno, to the moon y más allá.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Los que compráis este tipo de cosas, con todo el respeto, sois carne de casino.
> 
> Pues claro que sube y baja un 25% diario, porque no tiene en lo que posarse. Además, la figura que ha dibujado en los ultimos meses es típica de una burbuja y ahora mismo tiene una pinta técnica que da bastante miedo.
> 
> Pero bueno, to the moon y más allá.



Todos los años por estas fechas este mercado hace correcciones del 50% más o menos. 
En bolsa sería para darse un tiro, pero en cryptos se recupera rápido porque es un mercado aún minúsculo. Lo veremos este 2018.


----------



## golden graham (17 Ene 2018)

cuando pasa el puto año nuevo chino?? estoy hasta los huevos


----------



## optimistic1985 (17 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Todos los años por estas fechas este mercado hace correcciones del 50% más o menos.
> En bolsa sería para darse un tiro, pero en cryptos se recupera rápido porque es un mercado aún minúsculo. Lo veremos este 2018.



Pero se recuperaría sin tener un subyacente o producto detrás, simplemente porque existe la creencia de que subirá y porque en los inicios de año "baja". 

Piensa en lo siguiente: Todos los finales de año ha subido lo que a finales de 2017? No te hace pensar que se está viviendo un momento singular?


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Pero se recuperaría sin tener un subyacente o producto detrás, simplemente porque existe la creencia de que subirá y porque en los inicios de año "baja".
> 
> Piensa en lo siguiente: Todos los finales de año ha subido lo que a finales de 2017? No te hace pensar que se está viviendo un momento singular?



Cuando subió de 1000 a 2000 hubo una corrección tremenda, en septiembre hubo otra de 4800 a 2900 y si miras para atrás verás subidas salvajes con correcciones muy fuertes. 
Yo entré en bitcoin sobre los 4200 dólares porque pienso que este mercado tiene mucho margen de crecimiento y creo en la filosofía de muchas cryptos. 
Anteriormente pensaba como tú al mirar la gráfica, burbuja de los tulipanes y tal, pero al estudiar la historia de su cotización me di cuenta de que Bitcoin y por ende las cryptos es un animal distinto a los bonos o acciones, siempre sobrevive.
El valor de una moneda reside en su confianza y en el valor que se le quiera dar, en bitcoin influye mucho su escasez, 21 millones solamente. Por eso su precio es cierto que se basa en la especulación, sus fundamentales son complicados de definir. 

Además he invertido en cryptos lo que me puedo permitir perder, pero creo que han llegado para quedarse y 2018 va ser un año tremendo para este mercado, mejor aún que los dos anteriores. 

También pienso que solo se van a quedar proyectos buenos, la mayoría de monedas de mierda desaparecerán, pero si manos fuertes como Bosh compraron IOTA creo que los que hemos comprado no somos tontos. 

Aprovecha las rebajas e invierte aquí,  

Saludos


----------



## easyridergs (17 Ene 2018)

Vended, vended, vended, así podré comprar más ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (17 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> También pienso que solo se van a quedar proyectos buenos, la mayoría de monedas de mierda desaparecerán, pero si manos fuertes como Bosh compraron IOTA creo que los que hemos comprado no somos tontos.
> 
> Aprovecha las rebajas e invierte aquí,
> 
> Saludos



El universo te oiga.


----------



## Broly (17 Ene 2018)

Me estoy planteando comprar unas cuantas IOTAs con estas rebajas... pero tengo miedo de comprar ahora y que en unas horas meta bajón (cosa que pasa casi siempre jaja). ¿Como creéis que irá el tema? Saquemos las bolas de cristal.


----------



## Mig29 (17 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> Me estoy planteando comprar unas cuantas IOTAs con estas rebajas... pero tengo miedo de comprar ahora y que en unas horas meta bajón (cosa que pasa casi siempre jaja). ¿Como creéis que irá el tema? Saquemos las bolas de cristal.



Yo seguro que voy a comprar, me da igual comprar a 2.5 y que baje a 1(en ese momento comprare mas) y que luego baje a 0.3(en ese momento entro con todo).
La tecnología creo que tiene mucho valor, y es de las pocas criptos que veo que mas que atentos del precio, lo que les interesa es sacar su proyecto adelante, donde por cierto, están incorporando un buen numero de profesionales con muy buen curriculum.


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

optimistic1985 dijo:


> Los que compráis este tipo de cosas, con todo el respeto, sois carne de casino.
> 
> Pues claro que sube y baja un 25% diario, porque no tiene en lo que posarse. Además, la figura que ha dibujado en los ultimos meses es típica de una burbuja y ahora mismo tiene una pinta técnica que da bastante miedo.
> 
> Pero bueno, to the moon y más allá.



Con todo el respeto, tu opinion nos importa una mierda.


----------



## josema82 (17 Ene 2018)

Se agarra la japuta con uñas y dientes a los 2$


----------



## haruki murakami (17 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Se agarra la japuta con uñas y dientes a los 2$



En bitfinex en $1.96


----------



## workforfood (17 Ene 2018)

Los coreanos palmando pasta a raudales. Espero que la pumpeen de nuevo a 5 $.


----------



## Juan Palomo (17 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vended, vended, vended, así podré comprar más ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡



Compra ahora todo lo que puedas, hipoteca tú casa, coge las joyas de la abuela y véndelas, vende todo lo que tengas y compra más. Ahora es tu momento.


----------



## mack008 (17 Ene 2018)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Compra ahora todo lo que puedas, hipoteca tú casa, coge las joyas de la abuela y véndelas, vende todo lo que tengas y compra más. Ahora es tu momento.



En eso estamos aprovechando las rebajas de enero. Pásate de aqui un mes y vemos.
Aún queda una gran masa de población para subirse al cryptocarro.

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Juan Palomo (17 Ene 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> En eso estamos aprovechando las rebajas de enero. Pásate de aqui un mes y vemos.
> Aún queda una gran masa de población para subirse al cryptocarro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk





Jamie Dimon: No es nada personal, solo negocios.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

Juan Palomo dijo:


>



Ese es el que compró a los palomos a 2900 dólares cuando dijo que era una estafa a los 4800, lo recuerdo bien.


----------



## Juan Palomo (17 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ese es el que compró a los palomos a 2900 dólares cuando dijo que era una estafa a los 4800, lo recuerdo bien.



Él no compró nada, lo hizo a nombre de sus clientes.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

Juan Palomo dijo:


> Él no compró nada, lo hizo a nombre de sus clientes.



Lo compró JP Morgan a nombre de JP Morgan, no era para clientes.


----------



## maxkuiper (17 Ene 2018)

To the moon


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

maxkuiper dijo:


> To the moon



Ha sido entrar vosotros y el precio rebota con fuerza.


----------



## McMax (17 Ene 2018)

Yo al final me he acojonado y he vendido todo! Y ahora de rebota... joder...

No, es coña. hold es hold. He pillado fichas en las primeras rebajas de ayer, me ha pillado en bragas las 2as de hoy peor bueno.


----------



## Nexusmatrix (17 Ene 2018)

Haber si podéis y quereis orientarme acerca de cómo comprar IOTA a nivel "parvulario".
Compré Ethereum ayer a 920€ creyendo que de bajar como mucho a 800€ y hoy flipaba al verlo a 620€.

Mi inversión es muy modesta (unos 400€) realizado en Coinbase.

Mi meta son monedas como la IOTA, y lei que la forma fácil era comprar BTC o ETH y pasarlo a otra exchange como Binance, para luego cambiarlo.

Pero antes de hacer nada me gustaría saber vuestra opinión.

Gracias


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Haber si podéis y quereis orientarme acerca de cómo comprar IOTA a nivel "parvulario".
> Compré Ethereum ayer a 920€ creyendo que de bajar como mucho a 800€ y hoy flipaba al verlo a 620€.
> 
> Mi inversión es muy modesta (unos 400€) realizado en Coinbase.
> ...



Pues es así como dices. Pasa el ether a Binance y compras las Iotas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Ene 2018)

He pillado algo más a 2,50 (no mucho por si acaso) y ahora a ver como va la noche...:


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Ene 2018)

He aprovechado las rebajas para llenar más mi monedero y el de familiares.

¡Me ha tardado minutos desde Bitfinex! Se nota la cantidad de nodos nuevos que hay.


----------



## Forcopula (17 Ene 2018)

Las Idiotas no se mueven mucho.. pero si las muevo se van a ir a Jupiter ::


----------



## davitin (17 Ene 2018)

Forcopula dijo:


> Las Idiotas no se mueven mucho.. pero si las muevo se van a ir a Jupiter ::



Si las llamas "Idiotas" no te daran su miel::, respetalas y mimalas::


----------



## itaka (17 Ene 2018)

Parece que recupera los 2.90, veamos si consigue mantener los próximos días estos valores. 

Creo que el btc subirá y llegará de nuevo a 16000 dolares, pero no veo más arriba al btc, al menos de momento. A ver si IOTA consigue desacoplarse del btc y sigue a su ritmo subiendo.


----------



## R2volador (18 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Tu mas que el capitan del "Mi Iota" eres el que dirigia la orquesta del titanic::



Eres muy "graciosillo2 verdad ?

Capitán del "Mi Iota" o del "Titanic" tú vas en él, si me hundo yo, te hundes tú.

O no vamos en el mismo barco Campeón ? así que pues a remar y apretar !!!


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ene 2018)

El personal que trabaja en la fundación :

https://amp.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7r3qn5/meet_the_iota_growing_fundation/?__twitter_impression=true


Me parece un equipo impresionante.


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El personal que trabaja en la fundación :
> 
> Reddit - Iota - Meet the IOTA (growing) fundation
> 
> ...



Hay dos puntos de vista: por un lado, el nuestro, que lo que queremos es que esto suba y suba y ganar mucha "plata"; por otro lado, el de la fundación IOTA, que lo que quiere es que su proyecto triunfe y se implante.
Para el primer punto, la estrategia es muy simple: meter pasta cuando crees que va a subir y retirarte cuando crees que va a bajar, HODL... o lo que sea (ya depende de cada uno).
Para el segundo punto, la estrategia es más complicada y no depende de nosotros.
Por eso, todas las decisiones que se tomen por la fundación son fundamentales para que nuestro punto de vista triunfe. Muchos podemos pensar: que den más noticias bomba para que suba y suba pero si nos paramos a pensar, creo que es mejor ir sacando noticias cuando todo esté bien atado y cuando sea el momento oportuno.
Vamos, prefiero que todos los días suba un 1% que suba un día un 20% y al día siguiente baje el 19%.
NOTA: si hubiesen anunciado el famoso Q, habría habido un "pump" pero visto como está el patio, no hubiese servido para nada. Seguramente lo anunciarán cuando todo esté más tranquilo.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ene 2018)

Un ceo de Fujitsu hablando claramente de IOTA


https://twitter.com/kaipasing/status/953719782267916288


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ene 2018)

Esto que voy a poner está sin contrastar, se supone que es de lo que se ha hablado en el meetup de Moscú, está sacado de Reddit :

Resumen, encuentro de IOTA en Moscú
u / CryptoTraderNor17 de enero de 2018, 8:20 a.m.
"¡Hola! ¡Acabo de regresar de la reunión de IOTA Moscú! Algunas de las noticias de la charla / presentación de Cfb y Max Minchenkov:

IOTA pasará de PoW a PoW vinculado a la red en el futuro. Es algo único y los detalles no están disponibles.

los contratos inteligentes están en desarrollo. ETA es este año. Se hará no como contratos eth smart, sino en paradigma / estilo de programación funcional.

Max Minchenkov dijo que IOTA está haciendo una solución junto con CISCO para una compañía petrolera no divulgada, donde IOTA proporcionará software y hardware CISCO. Sin ETA o cualquier otra información.

El hardware ternario aún está en desarrollo. Será una CPU terciaria y Li-Fi. Sin ETA o cualquier otra información.

Cfb ahora está más relacionado con el hardware, otros miembros del equipo sí trabajan en IRI.

Puedo verificar que las personas construyan sus propias cosas en IOTA, personalmente vi algunos equipos hoy que construyen algo en IOTA. Y el desarrollo de la palabra real en IOTA sucede fuera de la "comunidad criptográfica". Entonces, el hecho de que sea bastante bitcointalk o incluso medio no significa nada. El trabajo progresa detrás de las puertas.

Hablé personalmente con Cfb. Él es una persona muy cortés e inteligente. Era demasiado tímido para saludar a Max Minchenkov ".

Se tomó la libertad de publicar esto, copiar de Ilya, en iota slack.


----------



## yanpakal (18 Ene 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Yo al final me he acojonado y he vendido todo! Y ahora de rebota... joder...
> 
> No, es coña. hold es hold. He pillado fichas en las primeras rebajas de ayer, me ha pillado en bragas las 2as de hoy peor bueno.



Los quebraderos de cabeza y malas decisiones q me hubiese ahorrado yo estos dos dias si hubiese hodleado tranquilamente

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 18-ene-2018 at 17:46 ----------




itaka dijo:


> Parece que recupera los 2.90, veamos si consigue mantener los próximos días estos valores.
> 
> Creo que el btc subirá y llegará de nuevo a 16000 dolares, pero no veo más arriba al btc, al menos de momento. A ver si IOTA consigue desacoplarse del btc y sigue a su ritmo subiendo.



Me hace gracia q se venia oyendo de todo de btc, y estos dias estamos viendo como el resto lo fan replicado al dedillo

Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ene 2018)

yanpakal dijo:


> Los quebraderos de cabeza y malas decisiones q me hubiese ahorrado yo estos dos dias si hubiese hodleado tranquilamente
> 
> Enviado desde mi YD201 mediante Tapatalk
> 
> ...


----------



## Azkenchack (18 Ene 2018)

¿Alguien me puede recomendar un nodo?
El que tengo actualmente es node.lukaseder.de y no anda muy fino...
Gracias


----------



## rebollete (18 Ene 2018)

Prueba con este:

http://iri1.iota.fm:80


----------



## Pollopelon (18 Ene 2018)

Aqui tienes una lista de nodos.


iota.dance


----------



## yanpakal (19 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> yanpakal dijo:
> 
> 
> > Los quebraderos de cabeza y malas decisiones q me hubiese ahorrado yo estos dos dias si hubiese hodleado tranquilamente
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2018)

yanpakal dijo:


> Parlakistan dijo:
> 
> 
> > Básicamente vendi varias veces para recomprar mas barato y la ultima me quedé fuera, habia visto a varios decir que era factible que btc bajase de 9000$...
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2018)

Parece que vamos a tener un snapshot el día 28 de enero. Creo que se trata de Trinity, vamos a ver. 

https://amp.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7rayex/network_snapshot_january_28th/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## R2volador (19 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece que vamos a tener un snapshot el día 28 de enero. Creo que se trata de Trinity, vamos a ver.
> 
> Reddit - Iota - Network Snapshot January 28th



Que es un snapshot ?
He buscado pero no me ha quedado nada claro...
_A *Network Snapshot* is a view of the machines (and their configuration) on your network at a particular point in time._

Muchas gracias por responder.


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Ene 2018)

R2volador dijo:


> Que es un snapshot ?
> He buscado pero no me ha quedado nada claro...
> _A *Network Snapshot* is a view of the machines (and their configuration) on your network at a particular point in time._
> 
> Muchas gracias por responder.



yo entiendo que es como una foto o registro del estado de un sistema en un tiempo determinado.


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Ene 2018)

Creo que snapshot es algun tipo de reset para hacer limpieza del historial y carteras vacias para optimizar un poco el sistema.
Aqui lo explica:
How do I prepare for a snapshot?


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2018)

"La Fundación IOTA ya está trabajando con compañías líderes como Bosch, Cisco, Microsoft, Dell, Commonwealth Bank, Volkswagen Group, Maersk y organizaciones como UNOPS, Refunite y Digital Norway".

https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7rf0hm/the_iota_foundation_is_already_working_with/


Interesante, nuevos nombres salen a la palestra, unos ya los conocíamos pero otros son novedosos. El banco ese por lo visto es muy importante en Australia.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Ene 2018)

Se sabe algo de la nueva Wallet ? Febrero tal vez ?...


----------



## Gian Gastone (19 Ene 2018)

pues como no venga una oleada de nuevos inversores. el precio tira para abajo mas que tira para ariba. igual necesitan una gran campa;a de marketing.


----------



## Broly (19 Ene 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> pues como no venga una oleada de nuevos inversores. el precio tira para abajo mas que tira para ariba. igual necesitan una gran campa;a de marketing.



Yo no me preocuparía mucho, después de la subida de ayer todas vuelven a estar un poco a la baja. Veremos como acabamos la semana, si veo que va bajando más pienso comprar más, que estos últimos días ya desaproveché la oportunidad por esperar y esperar por si aún bajaba más. Error de novato ::


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Se sabe algo de la nueva Wallet ? Febrero tal vez ?...



A la wallet le queda muy poco, la beta pública dijeron que a finales de enero,al menos la versión móvil. En cualquier caso será ya muy cerca.

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 16:26 ----------

Ya se habla de IOTA en las empresas castuzas patrias. En el blog de Endesa le dedican un artículo a IOTA:

www.elblogdeendesa.com/innovacion/iot-ciberseguridad-iota/


----------



## josema82 (19 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A la wallet le queda muy poco, la beta pública dijeron que a finales de enero,al menos la versión móvil. En cualquier caso será ya muy cerca.
> 
> ---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 16:26 ----------
> 
> ...



Suelen hacer snapshots cuando meten nuevo wallet, a lo mejor la hacen para eso.

Para endesa le iria de PM el tangle de IOTA, nos robarian en tiempo real ...:XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Suelen hacer snapshots cuando meten nuevo wallet, a lo mejor la hacen para eso.
> 
> Para endesa le iria de PM el tangle de IOTA, nos robarian en tiempo real ...:XX:



La verdad es que muchas empresas están poniendo los ojos en IOTA, lo que no sé es de que forma una empresa como Endesa podría usar el tangle. Robarte te van a robar con tangle o sin tangle... 

Respecto a lo del wallet pienso que es muy posible que salga el 28 como tu dices, además el comentario del snapshot viene acompañado entre otros de un emoticono de zanahoria. 

Zanahoria en inglés, carrot y ello nos lleva a:

http://www.carriota.com


----------



## Mig29 (19 Ene 2018)

Bueno, ya soy un alegre tenedor de un pequeño numero de MIOTAS.
Espero que el monedero fiable este pronto, no me gusta tenerlo en el Exchange, por cierto, el proceso de compra facilisimo.
La verdad es que ver la cantidad de empresas e instituciones, y lo centrado que veo al equipo en sacar adelante el proyecto, mas que en dar el pelotazo, me hace confiar mucho en IOTA, no ya por mi inversión, que es muy modesta, si no por la revolución que puede representar.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Ene 2018)

Pues a ver si sacan un monedero que funcione porque...vamos, imposible conectarme con la wallet
¿Habeis probado vosotros si os funciona bien?


----------



## easyridergs (19 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Pues a ver si sacan un monedero que funcione porque...vamos, imposible conectarme con la wallet
> ¿Habeis probado vosotros si os funciona bien?



Cambia de nodo, a mi me va bien.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Cambia de nodo, a mi me va bien.



Actualmente uso http://iri1.iota.fm:80
Mínima magnitud de peso: 14
Curl Implementation: Webgl2

y a veces funciona, pero la mayoria no.
¿cual usas tú? Para probar a ver que tal...
Gracias


----------



## Broly (19 Ene 2018)

Esta tarde ha metido un bajón de precio y he pillado unas cuantas. A ver si a finales de mes todo empieza a subir.


----------



## Periplo (19 Ene 2018)

LA wallet me va perfecta,tarda 5 seg en mostrar el saldo de iotas.


----------



## Esflinter (19 Ene 2018)

El iota sigue to the moon? Porque no hace mas que bajar al infierno


----------



## easyridergs (19 Ene 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> El iota sigue to the moon? Porque no hace mas que bajar al infierno



No os dejéis engañar, IOTA va ha marcarse no un moon, sino un mars. El que pueda que compre mas.


----------



## Registrador (19 Ene 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Bueno, ya soy un alegre tenedor de un pequeño numero de MIOTAS.
> Espero que el monedero fiable este pronto, no me gusta tenerlo en el Exchange, por cierto,* el proceso de compra facilisimo.*



Dónde lo compras? que yo sepa para hacerte con IOTAS primero tienes que tener otra cryptomoneda, y de momento no se pueden comprar directamente con EUROS.


----------



## Tex Johnston (19 Ene 2018)

Registrador dijo:


> Dónde lo compras? que yo sepa para hacerte con IOTAS primero tienes que tener otra cryptomoneda, y de momento no se pueden comprar directamente con EUROS.



En Bitfinex los puedes comprar directamente con euros o dólares americanos.


----------



## Mig29 (19 Ene 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> El iota sigue to the moon? Porque no hace mas que bajar al infierno



Lo que cuenta no es el precio actual, lo mas importante es el proyecto.
Que claro, puede quedarse estancado, desaparecer o mil cosas mas, pero tiene mucho potencial

---------- Post added 19-ene-2018 at 23:18 ----------




Registrador dijo:


> Dónde lo compras? que yo sepa para hacerte con IOTAS primero tienes que tener otra cryptomoneda, y de momento no se pueden comprar directamente con EUROS.



Compre primero ETH en Coinbase, la verdad es que es muy intuitiva y facil de usar, lastima que no tengan aun IOTAs.
Despues pase el ETH a la cartera de Bitfinex(paso muy sencillo y que me llevo unos 15 minutos de espera en que llegase el ETH a Bitfinex) y despues cambie el ETH por IOTAs. 
Bitfinex es mas complicada de usar que Coinbase eso si, pero siguiendo los tutoriales de compra, no es complicado.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (20 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La verdad es que muchas empresas están poniendo los ojos en IOTA, lo que no sé es de que forma una empresa como Endesa podría usar el tangle. Robarte te van a robar con tangle o sin tangle...
> 
> Respecto a lo del wallet pienso que es muy posible que salga el 28 como tu dices, además el comentario del snapshot viene acompañado entre otros de un emoticono de zanahoria.
> 
> ...



Endesa hace tiempo que tiene una tecnologia llamada “tange”


----------



## Periplo (20 Ene 2018)

Una cosa es segura,no sera mañana,pero el moon esta cociéndose....amijos...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Lateralus (20 Ene 2018)

IOTA lleva una hostia minina


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2018)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Endesa hace tiempo que tiene una tecnologia llamada “tange”



Jajaja, tange al idiota, la tecnología de Endesa.


----------



## Broly (20 Ene 2018)

Lateralus dijo:


> IOTA lleva una hostia minina



Pues ahora ha pegado un subidón interesante. Lo llegas a decir antes... ::


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Ene 2018)

De nuevo solicito vuestra ayuda. Cree una seed a través de una de esas páginas de internet (no me acuerdo cual) y aunque cambié algunos caracteres, estoy un poco mosca.
El tema es que he creado una nueva seed (he cambiado un gran numero de caracteres) y ahora quiero llevar los iotas a la nueva. Cuando entro en la wallet con esa nueva seed, me voy a recibir y vinculo la direccion con tangle...pero es imposble.
Tengo entendido que hasta que no vincule esa direccion con tangle no puedo enviar desde otra seed a esa seed...
¿Hay algo que hago mal? Antes habia realizado movimientos y no he tenido problemas.
Por eso anteriormente os habia preguntado que nodo usabais porque a mi me va fatal.
Gracias por la ayuda

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (20 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> De nuevo solicito vuestra ayuda. Cree una seed a través de una de esas páginas de internet (no me acuerdo cual) y aunque cambié algunos caracteres, estoy un poco mosca.
> El tema es que he creado una nueva seed (he cambiado un gran numero de caracteres) y ahora quiero llevar los iotas a la nueva. Cuando entro en la wallet con esa nueva seed, me voy a recibir y vinculo la direccion con tangle...pero es imposble.
> Tengo entendido que hasta que no vincule esa direccion con tangle no puedo enviar desde otra seed a esa seed...
> ¿Hay algo que hago mal? Antes habia realizado movimientos y no he tenido problemas.
> ...



No se si hay forma de pasar de Seed a Seed directamente. Cómo no sé, yo lo que haría es Seed vieja ~ exchange ~ seed nueva.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2018)

Joder, no uséis ningún generador de claves de Internet, son estafas para robaros los fondos, es de cajón.


----------



## Mig29 (20 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> De nuevo solicito vuestra ayuda. Cree una seed a través de una de esas páginas de internet (no me acuerdo cual) y aunque cambié algunos caracteres, estoy un poco mosca.
> El tema es que he creado una nueva seed (he cambiado un gran numero de caracteres) y ahora quiero llevar los iotas a la nueva. Cuando entro en la wallet con esa nueva seed, me voy a recibir y vinculo la direccion con tangle...pero es imposble.
> Tengo entendido que hasta que no vincule esa direccion con tangle no puedo enviar desde otra seed a esa seed...
> ¿Hay algo que hago mal? Antes habia realizado movimientos y no he tenido problemas.
> ...



Es que por lo visto nunca hay que usar el generador online.
Pero cual es el mas seguro? cual usar si no es el online?
Gracias.
PD: Si leer en ingles el Reddit de IOTA esta muy bien para este tipo de cosas.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Ene 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Es que por lo visto nunca hay que usar el generador online.
> Pero cual es el mas seguro? cual usar si no es el online?
> Gracias.
> PD: Si leer en ingles el Reddit de IOTA esta muy bien para este tipo de cosas.



Utiliza el de la página de IOTA, cuando tengas la seed generada le cambias tu mismo una docena de caracteres y listo.


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Ene 2018)

De momento, están en el wallet. Tuve la precaución de cambiar algunos caracteres. Lo que pasa es que quiero pasarlos a otro wallet, con otra seed, pero no puedo...


----------



## josema82 (20 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> De momento, están en el wallet. Tuve la precaución de cambiar algunos caracteres. Lo que pasa es que quiero pasarlos a otro wallet, con otra seed, pero no puedo...



Tienes que crear la direccion de recepcion en la nueva seed, y pasarla desde la vieja a esa direccion de recepcion, osea tienes la seed nueva y una direccion de recepcion nueva, tienes que mandarlo de la vieja seed a la recepcion nueva.


----------



## orbeo (20 Ene 2018)

En un par de horas se podrá tradear Iota en un nuevo exchange de Brasil

xTANGLE - IOTA exchange


----------



## tigrecito (20 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Utiliza el de la página de IOTA, cuando tengas la seed generada le cambias tu mismo una docena de caracteres y listo.



Yo lo que he hecho es aporrear el teclado hasta sacar los 81 caracteres ..

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (20 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Tienes que crear la direccion de recepcion en la nueva seed, y pasarla desde la vieja a esa direccion de recepcion, osea tienes la seed nueva y una direccion de recepcion nueva, tienes que mandarlo de la vieja seed a la recepcion nueva.



Josema...eso es lo que hago pero nada...
Tengo, dos ordenadores en casa, cada uno con su wallet, los dos conectados al mismo nodo; la dirección de recepción de la "nueva" pasada a la dirección de envio de la "vieja"...le doy a enviar y....fallo.
Es raro porque, en su día, el paso de una wallet a otra, no me dio problemas. Ahora hago lo mismo y no puedo.
Espero que esté relacionado con alguna medida de seguridad que hayan tomado desde la fundación precisamente por el robo que ha habido...
O quizás la "fuerza bruta" esté colapsando los nodos...


----------



## Mig29 (20 Ene 2018)

Según la revista alemana Spiegel, el jefe de Digitalizacion de VAG se uniría a la fundación IOTA.
Aun no hay nada oficial por parte de la fundación o de VAG, y no se sabe que nivel de colaboración implicaría esto, pero es potencialmente muy gordo.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Según la revista alemana Spiegel, el jefe de Digitalizacion de VAG se uniría a la fundación IOTA.
> Aun no hay nada oficial por parte de la fundación o de VAG, y no se sabe que nivel de colaboración implicaría esto, pero es potencialmente muy gordo.



VAG es el grupo Volkswagen, Volkswagen, Seat, Skoda, Porsche, Lamborghini (si, Lambos usando IOTA), Audi, Bentley, Bugatti, MAN y Scania. 

Ya salieron en la tele alemana Dominik y un directivo de VAG hablando juntos. Y Dominik siempre menciona al grupo Volkswagen. Cuando el río suena...

Por cierto, Der Spiegel es una de las revistas más importantes de Alemania, la noticia para mi también indica una asociación al nivel de la Bosh, no se si la gente entiende la dimensión que está tomando esto.
Mejor que no lo entiendan aún y seguir acumulando.


----------



## easyridergs (20 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Josema...eso es lo que hago pero nada...
> Tengo, dos ordenadores en casa, cada uno con su wallet, los dos conectados al mismo nodo; la dirección de recepción de la "nueva" pasada a la dirección de envio de la "vieja"...le doy a enviar y....fallo.
> Es raro porque, en su día, el paso de una wallet a otra, no me dio problemas. Ahora hago lo mismo y no puedo.
> Espero que esté relacionado con alguna medida de seguridad que hayan tomado desde la fundación precisamente por el robo que ha habido...
> O quizás la "fuerza bruta" esté colapsando los nodos...



Busca la transacción en el wallet y dale a reatach, promote y retrasmitir, sin miedo, y ya verás como chuta.


----------



## Saixs (20 Ene 2018)

¿Siguen sin poderse comprar con euros?


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2018)

Saixs dijo:


> ¿Siguen sin poderse comprar con euros?



En bitfinex si se puede, pero pide bastante papeleo, es engorroso. Aparte para cuentas nuevas pide un depósito por valor de 10000 dólares, no se si en criptomonedas o en fiat.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Ene 2018)

pa'rriba...

pa'bajo...::


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ene 2018)

Ha habido un AMA improvisada del vikingo en Reddit. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7rpcrg/david_s%C3%B8nsteb%C3%B8_held_an_impromptu_ama_on_discord/?utm_source=amp&utm_medium=comment_list


----------



## Mig29 (20 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> VAG es el grupo Volkswagen, Volkswagen, Seat, Skoda, Porsche, Lamborghini (si, Lambos usando IOTA), Audi, Bentley, Bugatti, MAN y Scania.
> 
> Ya salieron en la tele alemana Dominik y un directivo de VAG hablando juntos. Y Dominik siempre menciona al grupo Volkswagen. Cuando el río suena...
> 
> ...



Si, y ademas de VAG en los últimos tiempos se esta hablando también de Statoil(la petrolera estatal noruega, una de las mas grandes de Europa y la 11 del mundo) y el mayor banco de Noruega.
No creo que IOTA termine de florecer este año, es un proyecto muy ambicioso en una fase muy temprana, pero la cantidad de contactos, acuerdos, gente interesada que tiene el proyecto da que pensar. Yo creo que IOTA va camino de estar entre las 3 grandes que se queden con el pastel, junto con ETH y veremos que pasa con BTC(si arregla todos los problemas que lleva detrás)


----------



## Broly (20 Ene 2018)

Es curioso porque va subiendo su precio en $, pero en BTC está bastante fijo, que es justamente lo que me interesa ya que estoy usando binance.

A ver si sube todo para arriba.


----------



## Broly (20 Ene 2018)

cagao dijo:


> Yo estoy usando binance y no me deja comprar iota con eth.



Que extraño, a mí ayer me dejó con BTC.


----------



## Luztu (20 Ene 2018)

Twitter

To the moon?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2018)

Luztu dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> To the moon?



Cuando lo hagan oficial es posible.


----------



## Nexusmatrix (21 Ene 2018)

Pues espero que no sea así.
Solo he comprado ETH por cambiarlo a IOTA y tenía pensado hacerlo en Binance.

Aprovecho para preguntar si puedo comprar 1 BNB (o 0,001 no se que límite habrá) para beneficiarme con la deducion a la hora de cambiar ETH a IOTA.

Otra pregunta es mejor traspasarlo desde Coinbase o hay alguna forma de disminuir los gastos de transacción, pasando tal vez por GDAX?

Por último. Merece la pena esperar a que suba el ETH (ahora anda a 870, maldita sea yo lo compré muy mal a 910€ puto coinbase) para cambiar a IOTA o andan ligados (más o menos) y si sube uno sube el otro?


----------



## Broly (21 Ene 2018)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Pues espero que no sea así.
> Solo he comprado ETH por cambiarlo a IOTA y tenía pensado hacerlo en Binance.
> 
> Aprovecho para preguntar si puedo comprar 1 BNB (o 0,001 no se que límite habrá) para beneficiarme con la deducion a la hora de cambiar ETH a IOTA.
> ...



Pasalo siempre desde GDAX. Ya no es que tenga menos comisiones que Coinbase (que son brutales), es que directamente no tiene ::

De Coinbase a GDAX te sale gratis porque son la misma compañía, y luego de GDAX a binance también te sale gratis por la política que tienen en GDAX. Es un chollo.


----------



## Sindorf (21 Ene 2018)

Creo que Iota es un gran proyecto, e incluso puede ser una buena inversión si despega, pero con un potencial de crecimiento moderado (para el mundo crypto).

Mi análisis:

BTC hoy:
Precio: $12,642.20 Market Cap: $212,589,654,925

Iota hoy:
Precio: $2.92 Market Cap: $8,114,310,550

Precio de MIOTA, si MIOTA market cap iguala BTC market cap
(BTC Market Cap / MIOTA Market Cap * precio MIOTA)

MIOTA = $76.48 (26.19x del precio actual MIOTA de)


Precio de MIOTA, si MIOTA market cap iguala 25% del BTC market cap
(25% BTC Market Cap / MIOTA Market Cap * precio MIOTA)

MIOTA = $19.12 (6.55x del precio actual MIOTA de)

Veis factible que el market cap de MIOTA llegue a un 25% del market cap de BTC? Si es así, en que espacio temporal? Y, no es mucho riesgo para “solo” un 6.55x, cuando hay otras crypto con el mismo riesgo y mucho más potencial de crecimiento?


----------



## orbeo (21 Ene 2018)

Sindorf dijo:


> Creo que Iota es un gran proyecto, e incluso puede ser una buena inversión si despega, pero con un potencial de crecimiento moderado (para el mundo crypto).
> 
> Mi análisis:
> 
> ...



Cómo por ejemplo?


----------



## davitin (21 Ene 2018)

Sindorf dijo:


> Creo que Iota es un gran proyecto, e incluso puede ser una buena inversión si despega, pero con un potencial de crecimiento moderado (para el mundo crypto).
> 
> Mi análisis:
> 
> ...



La diferencia entre invertir en cosas como iota o hacerlo en chicharros es que el chicharro igual sube o igual no, sin embargo iota con el tiempo subirá casi seguro....alto riesgo y posible beneficio rápido o bajo riesgo y beneficio a medio o largo plazo? Tu eliges.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sindorf (21 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Cómo por ejemplo?





AMB, CND, LEND, GNT, GBYTE, SPANK, CVC

Por poner algunas...


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2018)

Sindorf dijo:


> AMB, CND, LEND, GNT, GBYTE, SPANK, CVC
> 
> Por poner algunas...



Juas, ni una de esas tiene ni un 10% del potencial de IOTA, que es crear el estándar del Internet de las cosas. La más parecida es Byteball y pienso que carece de apoyo. 

Otras que nombras son tokens de ethereum con utilidad muy definida como Civic, pero ya está.


----------



## panasco (21 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si he invertido en IOTA no es para que vaya a la zaga de bitcoin... :rolleye:... De hecho si sus perspectivas son ir a la zaga está jodida.



Y cuáles son tus perspectivas? (preguntando desde mi ignorancia)


----------



## panasco (21 Ene 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Mi perspectiva es que defenestre a bitcoin, menos de eso es calderilla y un insulto a la inteligencia )
> 
> No por ahora pero sí más para delante.



Interesante. No obstante da la impresión de que todavía tomará unos años el que se dé esa situación.


----------



## Broly (21 Ene 2018)

Pues parece que ahora vuelve todo para abajo. Vaya días llevamos.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2018)

panasco dijo:


> Interesante. No obstante da la impresión de que todavía tomará unos años el que se dé esa situación.



Pues si, el futuro es complicado de predecir, aunque hace dos días parecía que Ripple iba a hacerse con el trono de Bitcoin. En un par de años veremos como va la cosa.


----------



## Me-llamo-PEPE (21 Ene 2018)

otro fichaje serio:


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Ene 2018)

Honest data

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Ene 2018)

Las tps van a 2.4/2.5, incluso han tenido un pico a 3 tps.

Es un mierda pero al menos no va a por debajo de 1 como hace un tiempo.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2018)

Me-llamo-PEPE dijo:


> otro fichaje serio:



Pues se ahora si se confirma que estan trabajando con el grupo Volkswagen. Es algo muy grande.

---------- Post added 21-ene-2018 at 20:58 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Las tps van a 2.4/2.5, incluso han tenido un pico a 3 tps.
> 
> Es un mierda pero al menos no va a por debajo de 1 como hace un tiempo.



El vikingo ha dicho que para fin de año el objetivo son 500 - 1000 Tps, ahora vamos a tener un snapshot e igual notamos cambios. 

Yo hace poco he comprado y enviado iota desde bitfinex, me tardó muy pocos minutos. También me pareció entender que el coordinador pasará a varios coordinadores más descentralizados para finalmente desaparecer, no se si para 2018 o 19.


----------



## itaka (21 Ene 2018)

poco se mueve para arriba con la noticia de VW. Aunque sean rumores debería arrear bien para arriba, pq ya me diréis que hay detrás de cardano


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> poco se mueve para arriba con la noticia de VW. Aunque sean rumores debería arrear bien para arriba, pq ya me diréis que hay detrás de cardano



El mercado está aún bastante aturdido. Enero está siendo un mes bastante complicado para las cryptos y no está para alegrías. 
Yo confío más en los fundamentales y en que se desligue del comportamiento del mercado por méritos propios más que por noticias, es decir, que haya una adopción real y no meramente especulativa, que la habrá.


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Ene 2018)

La verdad es que, con tantos fichajes, con tantas noticias buenas....sea una cripto tan castigada...

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nexusmatrix (21 Ene 2018)

Merece la pena esperar a que suba el precio del ETH para cambiarlo por IOTAS

pedí un Trezor pero con la demanda que hay tardan.
Merece la pena canjear lo antes posible los ETH por IOTAS.

Les dejaríais en Binance o mientras lleva el Trezor lo guardariais en otro lada,?


----------



## VictorW (21 Ene 2018)

Lo acabo de revisar y Trezor no soporta Iota.


----------



## Nexusmatrix (22 Ene 2018)

Pues ya lo he pedido. A la fábrica directamente pq en Amazon se ha disparado de valer 89 a 168€.
Y desde la fábrica tardan unas semanas en mandármelo de la cantidad de pedidos que tienen.

Parece ser que en futuras actualizaciones van a meter mas monedas como la IOTA, pero mientras tanto...

Así que estoy por cancelar el pedido.

Qué opciones seguras hay para mantener mis IOTAs seguros mientras llega un wallet de hardware?
Quiero decir después de canjear los ETH en Binance


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> La verdad es que, con tantos fichajes, con tantas noticias buenas....sea una cripto tan castigada...
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk



La realidad pondrá las cosas en su sitio, todo lo que tenga un uso real y sea adoptado masivamente se irá a la luna. 

Lo que no se irá a la mierda, cryptolandia está lleno de humo, estafas como bitconect capitalizando en el top 50,whitepapers copiados como Tron en el top 15, proyectos como Cardano son poco más que un whipaper y están en el top 10, por no hablar de Ripple, que no se si es adecuado llamarlo cryptomoneda, pero ahí arriba está con capital inyectado de los bancos... 

Las monedas de mierda van a desaparecer con el paso del tiempo, solo va a quedar lo que valga, eso si, lo que quede va a valer una burrada.


----------



## orbeo (22 Ene 2018)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Pues ya lo he pedido. A la fábrica directamente pq en Amazon se ha disparado de valer 89 a 168€.
> Y desde la fábrica tardan unas semanas en mandármelo de la cantidad de pedidos que tienen.
> 
> Parece ser que en futuras actualizaciones van a meter mas monedas como la IOTA, pero mientras tanto...
> ...



La semilla te la guardas impresa en un papel y desinstalas el wallet.

El wallet no almacena los Iotas, solo es el enlace al tangle.

Instalas el wallet, mandas del exchange al wallet, guardas bien guardada la semilla, desinstalas el wallet.

En el futuro, si necesitas mover algo, lo instalas de nuevo la versión que toque y con tu semilla accedes.


----------



## Wens (22 Ene 2018)

Por simple curiosidad, por qué desinstalas la wallet cada que vez que la usas ?


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

Lo que es desalentador es ver lo dependiente que es de bitcoin...que sube sube, que baja baja...si, ya se que asi estan la mayoria por no decir todas, pero no mola nada.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (22 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Lo que es desalentador es ver lo dependiente que es de bitcoin...que sube sube, que baja baja...si, ya se que asi estan la mayoria por no decir todas, pero no mola nada.



Esperemos que este año logre desacoplarse, a mi tampoco me mola que IOTA esté a merced del bitcoin cuando el proyecto no tiene nada que ver.


----------



## arras2 (22 Ene 2018)

Está que da pena su cotización. Llegó a estar a 0,012 eth hace un mes y ahora está a 0,0026 eth. 5 Veces menos vs la moneda top 2. El brutal FOMO que se generó con lo de microsoft le va a pasar factura durante mucho tiempo me temo.

Llevo tiempo que la tengo abandonada. Los problemas de riesgo por reutilizar una dirección de envío ya se ha solucionado en las versiones actuales? ¿Y lo de tener que ir generando direcciones para refrescar los iotas?

Gracias


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2018)

El Sparkasse alemán, un banco muy extendido por allí, le dedica un reportaje 

https://meine.sparkasse-mainz.de/wissenswertes/iota-der-kleine-unterschied/?pk_campaign=Twitter&pk_medium=Twitter


----------



## Nexusmatrix (22 Ene 2018)

*Novato espabilando*

Ahora que investigo más el tema tengo claro que he hecho varias cosas mal.
Llege a Coinbase por lo bien que hablaban y por los 10€ que supuestamente regalaban por cada 100€.

Nose como lo he hecho pero después de 700€ no me han regalado nada.

Además aunque hice una transferencia de 110€ he gastado otros 600€ tirando de tarjeta esos días que bajaba con las comisiones que me cobraron como tal.

Cómo novato y gacetilla me acojone cuando bajó de 700€ ETH y no compre y en cambio ahora ando con el móvil todo el día esperando las bajadas para pillar. Creo que lo mejor ha sido a 860€.

Ahora veo que a través de GDAX resulta que compra más barato que Coín y puedo desde allí mandar €.

Pero todo es aprender...

Quiero coger IOTA en Binance y pasaré por GDAX.

Me compré un Trezor (que aún tardará en llegar).

No sé si esperar a que suba el precio del ETH para hacer el cambio o como están ligadas unas con otras si sube BTC o ETH tb sube IOTA.

Una vez que cambie que hago con las IOTAs si aún no tengo el Trezor? Las dejo en Binance o me hago un wallet para ordenador o móvil?

En este subforo vendría bien un post para novatos sin idea como yo jajaaja


----------



## orbeo (22 Ene 2018)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Ahora que investigo más el tema tengo claro que he hecho varias cosas mal.
> Llege a Coinbase por lo bien que hablaban y por los 10€ que supuestamente regalaban por cada 100€.
> 
> Nose como lo he hecho pero después de 700€ no me han regalado nada.
> ...



No puedes guardar Iota en el Trezor


----------



## itaka (22 Ene 2018)

iota tengo entendido que va a sacar su propio wallet fisico. 

Se ha preguntado muchas veces a trezor y ledger si van a incluir iota en el monedero y de momento la respuesta es que no. 

Así que la alternativas son: wallet de exchange o wallet del ordenador.


----------



## Nexusmatrix (22 Ene 2018)

Tenía entendido que aunque no lo iban a sacar en la siguiente actualización.

Recomendarme algún wallet de exchange o de pc


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (22 Ene 2018)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Ahora que investigo más el tema tengo claro que he hecho varias cosas mal.
> Llege a Coinbase por lo bien que hablaban y por los 10€ que supuestamente regalaban por cada 100€.
> 
> Nose como lo he hecho pero después de 700€ no me han regalado nada.
> ...



Me gusta IOTA. Gané con este token y lo mantengo a largo plazo.

Abrí un tema sobre la IOTA ledger wallet porque me desaparecieron tokens y nunca los pude recuperar. Si buscas en google, comprobarás que le ha pasado a mucha más gente. Pocos los han recuperado, la mayoría se quedaron sin ellos.

Yo tengo el Ledger Nano S y no admite MIOTA. Pienso que si algún día lo acepta, daría mayor confianza al público y se adoptaría IOTA masivamente, lo que daría un empujón importante a su cotización. Particularmente creo que no interesa que IOTA se despliegue aún.

¿Qué hago con mis MegaIOTAS (MIOTA)? Los tengo en Bitfinex y hasta la fecha no me ha faltado ni uno.


----------



## Broly (22 Ene 2018)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Ahora que investigo más el tema tengo claro que he hecho varias cosas mal.
> Llege a Coinbase por lo bien que hablaban y por los 10€ que supuestamente regalaban por cada 100€.
> 
> Nose como lo he hecho pero después de 700€ no me han regalado nada.
> ...



Ahora que sacas el tema de GDAX y Coinbase pregunto yo también porque tengo dudas.

¿Donde sale más a cuenta vender tus BTC? ¿Pasarl de Binance a GDAX y después a Coinbase no es una buena opción? Vendiendo los BTC en Coinbase. ¿Te meten sablada por venderlo allí?

Tenía entendido que las altas comisiones son sólo al enviar tus criptos de un lado a otro (desde Coinbsae).


----------



## davitin (22 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Me gusta IOTA. Gané con este token y lo mantengo a largo plazo.
> 
> Abrí un tema sobre la IOTA ledger wallet porque me desaparecieron tokens y nunca los pude recuperar. Si buscas en google, comprobarás que le ha pasado a mucha más gente. Pocos los han recuperado, la mayoría se quedaron sin ellos.
> 
> ...



Pero como se OS ocurre hacer experimentos con la pasta?

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## FIJATE EN ESTO (22 Ene 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero como se OS ocurre hacer experimentos con la pasta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk




Gracias por tu reflexión. De vez en cuando es muy sano recibir críticas para estar más atento. Me gusta incluso leer a Clapham2 aunque sea duro lo que dice y cómo lo dice.

Meter pasta en ICO's también es un experimento. A veces los experimentos salen bien y otras salen mal.

Mi regla número 1: Nunca invierto lo que no estoy dispuesto a perder.

He pasado miles a criptos, me picaría perderlo pero mi vida y el resto gordo de mis ahorros seguirían ahí (salvo quiebra del sistema FIAT/PONZI).

Para mí invertir en criptos ahora es como invertir en bolsa en la España de los ´70.


----------



## josema82 (22 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> No puedes guardar Iota en el Trezor



Por ahora no..... pero estan en ello.

Trezor for IOTA (soon) : Iota


----------



## Nexusmatrix (22 Ene 2018)

Ya he visto como algunos hacen experimentos con sus Trezor pero por si las moscas he dado a cancelar el pedido.

A ver qué me dicen.
Me jodería más que pasado mañana lo actualizarán a IOTA y pasarán de cobrarle a 107€ a 168€ como está ahora en amazon


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Ene 2018)

Huuuuum, tal vez pille más...


----------



## Broly (22 Ene 2018)

¿Creéis que febrero o finales de mes pueden haber subidas? Porque volvemos a caer en picado.

Es que tiene tela porque desde que me he metido en este mundillo que sólo veo bajones.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> ¿Creéis que febrero o finales de mes pueden haber subidas? Porque volvemos a caer en picado.
> 
> Es que tiene tela porque desde que me he metido en este mundillo que sólo veo bajones.



todas están cayendo...estos chinitos...


----------



## Nexusmatrix (22 Ene 2018)

Yo ahora que conozco el GDAX y me entero que puedo poner limites para que si llega a ese precio compre me tiro de los pelos.

Que bien me hubiera venido saberlo antes del miercoles pasado, le hubiera puesto al ETH 650€ y la habria comprado a buen precio, no a 850€.

Estoy por pasar del Coinbase mis ETH y si sube de 950€ vender y poner luego un tope inferior de 800€.

existe la opción de que lo haga el programa solo? que si sube de un limite venda y si baje compre? quiero decir no estar encima todo el rato cada vez que sube y baja?


----------



## Sindorf (22 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La realidad pondrá las cosas en su sitio, todo lo que tenga un uso real y sea adoptado masivamente se irá a la luna.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Por qué Top 5 monedas apuestas como las que van a quedar a largo plazo?


----------



## orbeo (22 Ene 2018)

Broly dijo:


> ¿Creéis que febrero o finales de mes pueden haber subidas? Porque volvemos a caer en picado.
> 
> Es que tiene tela porque desde que me he metido en este mundillo que sólo veo bajones.



Ten paciencia.

Sin ser muy exacto, el año pasado x estas fechas creo que el btc no estaba ni a 1000.

En mayo, traspasó los 2000 (5 meses para duplicar).

En agosto más o menos, que había llegado sobre los 5k cayó de nuevo por debajo de los 2000.

A partir de ahí el carretón hasta los 20k antes de Navidad.

Lo dicho, paciencia.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2018)

Sindorf dijo:


> Por qué Top 5 monedas apuestas como las que van a quedar a largo plazo?



Uff, es complicado, pero voy a hacer mi porra. El orden no sé,ojalá IOTA llegué pronto al top3

IOTA, Ethereum, Bitcoin, Neo, tal vez EOS ...

También tokens como populous, OMG...


----------



## Patanegra (22 Ene 2018)

a ver si alguien puede explicarme esto:

la aplicacion practica de IOTA es por ejemplo un refrigerador inteligente que pide al supermercado los alimentos necesarios y luego paga al supermercado con IOTAS. Qué impide a un competidor hacer lo mismo pero pagando en euros en vez de IOTAS?


----------



## orbeo (22 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> a ver si alguien puede explicarme esto:
> 
> la aplicacion practica de IOTA es por ejemplo un refrigerador inteligente que pide al supermercado los alimentos necesarios y luego paga al supermercado con IOTAS. Qué impide a un competidor hacer lo mismo pero pagando en euros en vez de IOTAS?



Efectivamente, como el resto de criptos.

Hay que aprovechar para ganar pasta mientras dure la burbuja


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Ene 2018)

Patanegra dijo:


> a ver si alguien puede explicarme esto:
> 
> la aplicacion practica de IOTA es por ejemplo un refrigerador inteligente que pide al supermercado los alimentos necesarios y luego paga al supermercado con IOTAS. Qué impide a un competidor hacer lo mismo pero pagando en euros en vez de IOTAS?



Ese es un caso de uso, pero un poco rebuscado. Veo a IOTA más útil pagando el parking y la electricidad de forma automática de un coche eléctrico. También el tema de los datos es muy valioso, no se puede trucar el kilometraje de un coche. 
Las empresas pueden usar la red para comprar y vender datos de todo tipo, metereologicos, médicos, etc..


----------



## golden graham (22 Ene 2018)

lo que diga el calvo va a misa, yo tengo fe en el


----------



## VictorW (22 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Uff, es complicado, pero voy a hacer mi porra. El orden no sé,ojalá IOTA llegué pronto al top3
> 
> IOTA, Ethereum, Bitcoin, Neo, tal vez EOS ...
> 
> También tokens como populous, OMG...



BTC, ETH, IOTA... 
Como sorpresa en el top 10... PRL


----------



## Ricardo1980 (22 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Me gusta IOTA. Gané con este token y lo mantengo a largo plazo.
> 
> Abrí un tema sobre la IOTA ledger wallet porque me desaparecieron tokens y nunca los pude recuperar. Si buscas en google, comprobarás que le ha pasado a mucha más gente. Pocos los han recuperado, la mayoría se quedaron sin ellos.
> 
> ...



¿Dices que se te esfumo la pasta de repente?


----------



## Broly (22 Ene 2018)

Viendo como son los bajones, ¿no sale mucho más a cuenta comprar IOTA directamente en €/$ que en BTC? Me explico: ahora por ejemplo en cuestión de un par de días su valor en dólares ha bajado un 13%, mientras que en BTC sólo un 6%. Cuando hay subidones ocurre similar, sube mucho más su valor en dólares que en BTC.

Hablo sin tener mucha idea del tema, pero por lógica es lo que estoy viendo.


----------



## Patanegra (22 Ene 2018)

golden graham dijo:


> lo que diga el calvo va a misa, yo tengo fe en el



no escuche todo el video, pero hay un video reciente donde parece ser que defiende el petro...si alguien lo ha escuchado...


----------



## Nexusmatrix (22 Ene 2018)

Broly que yo sepa no se puede comprar IOTAs con FIATs, por eso primero se compra BTC o mejor ETH que hay menos comisiones en la transferencia.

Otra cosa es que vayas a Binance y compres su moneda alli, eso si, y luego la cambies, además te aplican deduciones.

Creo que ley sobre comprar aunque fuera un BNB (su moneda) y asi que te apliquen sus descuentos en los intercambios.

A ver si alguien lo confirma.

Pero vamos que si sabes como comprar directamente dinoslo.


----------



## Broly (22 Ene 2018)

Nexusmatrix dijo:


> Broly que yo sepa no se puede comprar IOTAs con FIATs, por eso primero se compra BTC o mejor ETH que hay menos comisiones en la transferencia.
> 
> Otra cosa es que vayas a Binance y compres su moneda alli, eso si, y luego la cambies, además te aplican deduciones.
> 
> ...



Quizás me confundo, pero en este enlace indica que en Bitfinex se puede con USD y €. En Exrates por ejemplo también con USD:

IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Ahora bien, en mi caso Bitfinex la descarto porque pide meter 10.000$ para verificar la cuenta. Exrates no la conozco.


----------



## davitin (23 Ene 2018)

FIJATE EN ESTO dijo:


> Gracias por tu reflexión. De vez en cuando es muy sano recibir críticas para estar más atento. Me gusta incluso leer a Clapham2 aunque sea duro lo que dice y cómo lo dice.
> 
> Meter pasta en ICO's también es un experimento. A veces los experimentos salen bien y otras salen mal.
> 
> ...



Hombre invertir en una ICO no es un experimento, es una inversión que puede salir bien o mal, o meterte en un nido de ladrones y que sea una estafa, pero meter el dinero en un aparato que no está hecho para esa criptomoneda....

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sindorf (23 Ene 2018)

VictorW dijo:


> BTC, ETH, IOTA...
> 
> Como sorpresa en el top 10... PRL





Y qué opinas de XRB? Yo le veo mucho potencial.


----------



## Mr. Satan (23 Ene 2018)

Hoy iba en el coche escuchando la SER y han comentado lo de la red 5G que llegara en 2019. Y han remarcado varias veces que será el despegue definitivo de el "internet de las cosas"


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

Sindorf dijo:


> Y qué opinas de XRB? Yo le veo mucho potencial.



XRB es muy interesante, es muy rápida y es descentralizada, creo que también 0 comisiones como IOTA, la cual aún no es descentralizada. 
Mis dudas con XRB son que utiliza el sistema POS en vez de POW y no sé si eso ofrece la misma seguridad. Ethereum se estaba planteando cambiar a Pos y si aun no lo han hecho es que la cosa tal vez no sea tan sencilla. También pienso que tiene apoyo entre la comunidad, pero no así entre las grandes empresas,que buscan algo más que un medio de pago. 
Es cierto que a IOTA les queda aún mucho camino por recorrer, su Red es aún pequeña, pero si cumple con su whipaper no veo espacio para otras monedas similares. 

Ojo, no quiero decir con esto que raiblocks no pueda seguir creciendo, este mercado es muy joven y puede pasar de todo, ojalá fuera yo pitoniso...


----------



## orbeo (23 Ene 2018)

AMA de Bosch en el Reddit de Iota el dia 25

Reddit - Iota - Bosch AMA on the 25th January 1PM CT here at r/IOTA


----------



## lurker (23 Ene 2018)

qué opináis de Data Streamr? no sé si se habrá hablado ya de ello, supongo que en 340 páginas que lleva el hilo si...pero me parece un competidor bastante serio a IOTA, con un working product , capitalización baja y gente seria en el proyecto.
Os dejo por aquí un vídeo que han puesto hace poco y que dejé por el hilo de alts:
[youtube]TmGcACh-q6I[/youtube]
con ese cacharrillo se pueden hacer maravillas.

Les falla el marketing, pero en cuanto arranquen se puede marcar un buen rally . Yo por si acaso llevo de las 2 8:


----------



## 1auno (23 Ene 2018)

Ese cacharrillo es ya partner oficial de iota de hace tiempo.

RuuviLab | IOTA Masked Authentication Messaging


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (23 Ene 2018)

lurker dijo:


> qué opináis de Data Streamr? no sé si se habrá hablado ya de ello, supongo que en 340 páginas que lleva el hilo si...pero me parece un competidor bastante serio a IOTA, con un working product , capitalización baja y gente seria en el proyecto.
> Os dejo por aquí un vídeo que han puesto hace poco y que dejé por el hilo de alts:
> [youtube]TmGcACh-q6I[/youtube]
> con ese cacharrillo se pueden hacer maravillas.
> ...



Yo también llevo de las dos IoT es el futuro. Que se entiendan las máquinas entre ellas, ya que a los humanos cada vez nos cuesta mas.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

Parece que se han alcanzado 5.9 tps. Va mejorando la velocidad.

Y Venture Beat, el brazo de capital riesgo de Bosch dedica un artículo a la llegada del jefe de digitalización de Volkswagen :



El jefe de digital de Volkswagen se une al consejo de supervisión de IOTA
Stewart Rogers Hace 49 minutos

Johann Jungwirth, director digital en Volkswagen

IOTA se está convirtiendo en una de las startups blockchain más tangibles. Una tecnología ledger distribuida (DLT), permite a las máquinas realizar transacciones de datos y dinero de forma segura entre sí por una micro tarifa.

Tras el lanzamiento exitoso de su mercado de datos en noviembre , el valor simbólico de IOTA aumentó drásticamente. Luego vio una inversión significativa de Robert Bosch Venture Capital , que incluyó al socio de RBVC, Dr. Hongquan Jiang, uniéndose al consejo asesor de la Fundación IOTA. En enero, anunció que ITIC se había asociado con la Fundación IOTA para crear una red mundial de bancos de pruebas inteligentes.

Hoy, IOTA ha anunciado que Johann Jungwirth, director digital de Volkswagen, se ha unido al consejo de supervisión de la Fundación IOTA. Su función será supervisar la hoja de ruta anual de la fundación y asesorar sobre futuras colaboraciones entre IOTA y Volkswagen.


El papel de la junta de supervisión de IOTA dentro de la fundación incluye la aprobación de presupuestos anuales, hojas de ruta, reglas y procedimientos, y la supervisión de la junta directiva de la Fundación IOTA.

"IOTA tiene el potencial de establecer un estándar para transacciones confiables de máquina a máquina", dijo Jungwirth. "Con su brillante tecnología, no cabe duda de por qué las empresas de movilidad y tecnología, así como otros actores clave de la industria, se unen a la Fundación. Estoy encantado de unirme al equipo y ser parte de hacia dónde se dirige IOTA en el futuro ".

Esta es una cita importante para IOTA. Desde noviembre de 2015, Jungwirth ha sido el director digital de Volkswagen, donde ha sido responsable de impulsar la transformación digital de las diversas marcas del Grupo Volkswagen. Estos incluyen famosos como Porsche, Audi, Bentley, Bugatti y Lamborghini. Antes de unirse a Volkswagen, Jungwirth fue director de ingeniería de sistemas Mac en Apple y anteriormente, fue presidente y CEO de la rama de investigación y desarrollo de Mercedes-Benz en América del Norte.

"Estamos encantados de que Johann se una a nuestro Consejo de Supervisión", dijo David Sønstebø, cofundador de la Fundación IOTA. "Tener un visionario como Johann a bordo es fundamental para la ambición de IOTA de convertirse en un estándar global que permita casos de uso en el mundo real".

La tecnología de IOTA ya ha permitido la transacción continua de pagos por valor de miles de millones de dólares y se ha utilizado para crear cadenas de valor transparentes en logística, actualizaciones inalámbricas seguras y micropagos para la recarga de vehículos eléctricos, estacionamiento y más.

Este es el primer paso en una relación más estrecha entre IOTA y Volkswagen. La fundación promete nuevas colaboraciones entre las dos organizaciones, con anuncios adicionales durante las próximas semanas.

https://venturebeat.com/2018/01/23/volkswagens-chief-digital-officer-joins-iota-supervisory-board/amp/?__twitter_impression=true


Una cosa que leí y me pareció muy positiva es que este ejecutivo cobrará de la fundación en iotas. Realmente tienen mucha fe en la tecnología.


----------



## VictorW (23 Ene 2018)

Sindorf dijo:


> Y qué opinas de XRB? Yo le veo mucho potencial.



Tambien la llevo en cartera. Ha tenido muchos problemas con los exchanges recientemente y está a punto de sacar el suyo propio. Tiene buena pinta...


----------



## Dantin (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece que se han alcanzado 5.9 tps. Va mejorando la velocidad.
> 
> Y Venture Beat, el brazo de capital riesgo de Bosch dedica un artículo a la llegada del jefe de digitalización de Volkswagen :
> 
> ...



Fichar al director digital de VW, perfecto para falsear datos y vender humo, como con los motores de vw.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

Dantin dijo:


> Fichar al director digital de VW, perfecto para falsear datos y vender humo, como con los motores de vw.



¿Te parecen humo Audi, Lamborguini, Bugatty o Bentley? 

Pertenecen al grupo Volkswagen. Un timo de coches todas estas marcas, claro que si.:bla::bla::bla:


----------



## R2volador (23 Ene 2018)

Dantin dijo:


> Fichar al director digital de VW, perfecto para falsear datos y vender humo, como con los motores de vw.



Es la persona perfecta para nosotros!!!
Han vendido unos pocos y de ventas en los últimos 20 años...
Jejeek


----------



## Ricardo1980 (23 Ene 2018)

Hola. 

Dos preguntas. 

¿Es seguro el comprar y transferirse iotas? Veo que hay gente que dice que les han desaparecido. 

Para comprar eth o bitcoin con mis euros y luego iota, ¿uso coinbase o gdax?

Gracias.


----------



## orbeo (23 Ene 2018)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Dos preguntas.
> 
> ...



Compras en Coinbase y transferencia a Binance o Bitfinex, compras Iota y las dejas ahí quietas hasta después del día 28.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Compras en Coinbase y transferencia a Binance o Bitfinex, compras Iota y las dejas ahí quietas hasta después del día 28.



Una pregunta del snapshot...Si tengo las iotas en el wallet no tengo que hacer nada, no? Cuando saquen la wallet nueva supongo que sincronizará sola,no?


----------



## orbeo (23 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Una pregunta del snapshot...Si tengo las iotas en el wallet no tengo que hacer nada, no? Cuando saquen la wallet nueva supongo que sincronizará sola,no?



Ni idea, pero si te sale saldo 0 solo tienes q recuperar el historial de transacciones

---------- Post added 23-ene-2018 at 23:07 ----------

How do I prepare for a snapshot?


----------



## yanpakal (24 Ene 2018)

Del linkedin:

IOTA Tel Aviv office is official

Tambien han puesto una foto de una presentación en Rusia


----------



## Zaucol (24 Ene 2018)

Podrá salir mal, pero estos c*brones se están moviendo!!!

https://www.nextlevelpharma.com/uploads/media/5979d93952ed0/lsdata18-m.pdf?v26


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2018)

Zaucol dijo:


> Podrá salir mal, pero estos c*brones se están moviendo!!!
> 
> https://www.nextlevelpharma.com/uploads/media/5979d93952ed0/lsdata18-m.pdf?v26



A ver si las farmas se animan también.


----------



## CRÁPULA (24 Ene 2018)

¿Habéis visto la noticia esa del virus que coge la dirección de la wallet de IOTA del portapapeles y la cambia por otra?
Lo leí el otro día pero no tengo el link a la noticia, como veo que hay gente a la que le han desaparecido.. :/


Edito:

No, no era esto. La culpa era de un generador de semillas online:

$4 mln worth of IOTA stolen from wallets - Dowbit


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2018)

CRÁPULA dijo:


> ¿Habéis visto la noticia esa del virus que coge la dirección de la wallet de IOTA del portapapeles y la cambia por otra?
> Lo leí el otro día pero no tengo el link a la noticia, como veo que hay gente a la que le han desaparecido.. :/
> 
> 
> ...



Lo del generador de contraseñas online es como si entregas las llaves de tu casa o tu contraseña bancaria al primero que pasa.


----------



## Zaucol (24 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> A ver si las farmas se animan también.



Pues uno de los que estaba en la mesa redonda que pertenece a Novartis, ya en Diciembre retuiteó información sobre IOTA. Sería bueno alcanzar acuerdos con farmacéuticas como Roche o Novartis


----------



## pepeluilli (24 Ene 2018)

A pesar del bajón, les estoy cogiendo cariño a mis iotas.

A ver si hacen el snapshot, sale el wallet nuevo y muevo mis fondos desde bitfinex, así ya no tendré tentaciones de operar con ellos.


----------



## itaka (24 Ene 2018)

pepeluilli dijo:


> A pesar del bajón, les estoy cogiendo cariño a mis iotas.
> 
> A ver si hacen el snapshot, sale el wallet nuevo y muevo mis fondos desde bitfinex, así ya no tendré tentaciones de operar con ellos.



cuando se supone que es eso?, pq es un goteo tremendo, no solo baja, que bajan todas, si no, que también baja en relación al btc.

Creo que si rebota con el snapshot, pliego y hago caja con al menos la mitad de los iotas.


----------



## davitin (24 Ene 2018)

Btc esta subiendo pero iota parece que ya no le sigue...se ha quedado super baja...espero equivocarme pero me parece que todo fue fruto del hype, eso si, yo no vendo hasta que no se recupere por lo menos a 4 pavos.


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> cuando se supone que es eso?, pq es un goteo tremendo, no solo baja, que bajan todas, si no, que también baja en relación al btc.
> 
> Creo que si rebota con el snapshot, pliego y hago caja con al menos la mitad de los iotas.



La verdad es que esta haciendo un movimiento preocupante perdiendo contra btc. Espero que corrija pronto. El margen bajista es cada vez menor:8:
Tampoco es la unica que ha quedado un poco lastrada por el momento. Dash, Ripple , Qash entre otros tambien estan sufriendo.


----------



## orbeo (24 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> cuando se supone que es eso?, pq es un goteo tremendo, no solo baja, que bajan todas, si no, que también baja en relación al btc.
> 
> Creo que si rebota con el snapshot, pliego y hago caja con al menos la mitad de los iotas.



El snapshot creo que es el 28


----------



## itaka (24 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> El snapshot creo que es el 28



aguantare entonces hasta el 28.


----------



## haruki murakami (24 Ene 2018)

La bajado hoy de IOTA, debe ser porque no esta metida en el WEISS ratings...no hay calificacion para IOTA, ni buena ni mala, nada....
De otra manera no sabria como explicar que bajase casi 7% de ayer a hoy.


----------



## luisito2 (24 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> La bajado hoy de IOTA, debe ser porque no esta metida en el WEISS ratings...no hay calificacion para IOTA, ni buena ni mala, nada....
> De otra manera no sabria como explicar que bajase casi 7% de ayer a hoy.



No está nada claro a quien han podido beneficiar las fantasiosas 'calificaciones' de Weiss, salvo a Weiss, claro. 

- Compras 5 cryptomonedas que te gustan, o las eliges al azar, vendes otras 5 cryptomonedas que no te gustan o también las eliges al azar. 

- Publicas unas ridículas 'calificaciones' positivas sobre las 5 monedas que has comprado y negativas sobre las 5 que has vendido. 

- Sorprendentemente, tus 'calificaciones' mueven el mercado. Vendes revalorizadas, las 5 monedas que habías comprado y recompras, devaluadas, las 5 que habías vendido. 

- Como eres una agencia de calificación 'independiente' no estás sometido a ninguna fiscalización del regulador. 

- Como todo esto es anónimo, ningún juez va a acusarte de 'alteración de precios de mercado', 'insider trading' ni nada parecido. 

El cryptouniverso es fascinante, y si tienes alguien que te de soplos desde la 'agencia independiente' Weiss, mucho más.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ene 2018)

haruki murakami dijo:


> La bajado hoy de IOTA, debe ser porque no esta metida en el WEISS ratings...no hay calificacion para IOTA, ni buena ni mala, nada....
> De otra manera no sabria como explicar que bajase casi 7% de ayer a hoy.



Menudo mercado más absurdo. ¿Es incluyen a monedas que están más abajo en el marketcap? Hay que joderse, ya le lameran el ojete a IOTA los juntaletras estos. Lo que más me convence de esta crypto es el fud impresionante que genera...


----------



## Termoforesis (24 Ene 2018)

Reconozco que soy nuevo en este mundo y que lo que yo opine no tiene gran trascendencia,
aún así quisiera compartir ciertas impresiones y os agradecería que comentaseis en que y porque me equivoco.

Contando que conozco IOTA desde agosto del año pasado y me subí al carro a principios de septiembre;

- He visto como semana tras semana, mas gente que a priori parecen competentes se unen a la fundación.

- He visto gente pasarlas putas con la wallet, si, sin embargo yo no he tenido el mínimo problema.

Aquí entra el hecho de que como hodler, no veo ni he tenido la necesidad de mover iotas mas allá del exchange al monedero y
obviamente, hay gente que ha querido probar con envíos etc...

Aquí "mi sentido común" me dice que si vas a experimentar con una wallet no definitiva que probablemente esté disponible para alejar
nuestras "esperanzas" de los exchanges, mueve solo pequeñas cantidades cojona. Se repite el mantra de que es una tecnología aun en desarrollo
y la gente (no todo el mundo obviamente) haciendo las mil y una con GRANDES CANTIDADES.

Obviamente probando es como salen los fallos y la comunidad aprende, no estoy tratando a nadie de idiota.

Caso aparte es el hecho de que al parecer mucha gente ha utilizado (como ya se ha comentado antes) generadores de seeds.

Sigamos;

- Microsoft no les va a comer la polla a Sonstevo y cia. El fin del mundo. No obstante y a mi parecer si que han hecho buenas migas
con otras EMPRESAS de renombre. Bosch? Fujitsu? Volkswagen???. Ahora parece que quieren hacerse un hueco con las farmacéuticas.

- Tema escalabilidad. Su potencial como tecnología (una parte). No se supone que parte de la magia reside en
que cuanto mas nodo más mejor? Vale, no hace 34853 tps y menos confirmadas pero; si en este tiempo ha mejorado, no se supone que
la premisa no es tal y realmente hablamos de un sistema de escalabilidad ya no sé si infinita pero si evolutiva????

Total, que como novato "entiendo" que detrás de todo este tinglado hay gente con un objetivo REAL que no sea pillar pasta y
huir como al parecer ha pasado antes. Sonsaco que por bocazas o locos que estén, los muy hijos de puta se lo creen. Y si es así ya me parece mucho.

Será el desconocimiento, pero si su discurso no ha cambiado, el proyecto sigue adelante y demuestra mejorar aun que no sea
en el tiempo suficiente como para jubilarnos la semana que viene... ¿Estamos hablando entonces de que su precio no está a la altura
de las noticias? ¿De que la comunidad crypto apoya a otras coins por encima? Estamos hablando de tiempo.

Alguien ya lo dijo, pero yo también creo que o IOTA llega donde ha de llegar que ya es muchísimo y se hace top (si no se corona) o no vale una mierda
por que no ha cumplido su objetivo (o otras causas- gobiernos, competencia...).

Hoy en día como justificarías que un MIOTA costase 50€? Hype. Cuanto debería costar? 10 mejor que 5 y si me traen el lambo a casa, casi que nos dejamos de mierdas.

Insisto en ser corregido en los puntos que no sean correctos (las opiniones obviamente son sólo eso). Un saludo!!


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Menudo mercado más absurdo. ¿Es incluyen a monedas que están más abajo en el marketcap? Hay que joderse, ya le lameran el ojete a IOTA los juntaletras estos. Lo que más me convence de esta crypto es el fud impresionante que genera...



Precisamente es de lo que trata este articulo:
IOTA: Why the FUD makes sense
Basicamente dice que el potencial de Iota genera miedo a ciertos sectores y por esto se la intenta desprestigiar. El tiempo dira...


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

Honestamente, IOTA es de los pocos proyectos de los que estoy absolutamente convencido.

Están en una fase tempranísima (Como Ethereum en 2016, con las mismas acusaciones de Scam, el mismo FUD.... y mírales ahora) y la cantidad de noticias que salen cada día muestran un trabajo brutal detrás y un potencial acojonante. Ahora que todo el mundo está viéndose presa del FUD y se está perdiendo la confianza es el momento de comprar. 

El momento de acaparar, echarlas en un cajón y vernos en un tiempo a ver qué ha pasado.

Pero el ser humano somos como somos, y cuando esté a 10$ entraremos todos a comprar como locos presas del FOMO habiendo olvidado que tal día como hoy la teníamos a 2,5$ y podríamos haber comprado 4 veces más...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Honestamente, IOTA es de los pocos proyectos de los que estoy absolutamente convencido.
> 
> Están en una fase tempranísima (Como Ethereum en 2016, con las mismas acusaciones de Scam, el mismo FUD.... y mírales ahora) y la cantidad de noticias que salen cada día muestran un trabajo brutal detrás y un potencial acojonante. Ahora que todo el mundo está viéndose presa del FUD y se está perdiendo la confianza es el momento de comprar.
> 
> ...




Yo aconsejo comprar... Para mi puede poner patas arriba el mercado, está en camino de establecer el estándar del iot y lleva las cartas ganadoras. 

Por cierto, esta noche ha dado un buen subidón, vamos a ver si mantiene porque puede cambiar la tendencia de un momento a otro. Bitcoin se está recuperando y las noticias y nueva wallet están cerquita. 

Ánimo holders!


----------



## panasco (25 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Honestamente, IOTA es de los pocos proyectos de los que estoy absolutamente convencido.
> 
> Están en una fase tempranísima (Como Ethereum en 2016, con las mismas acusaciones de Scam, el mismo FUD.... y mírales ahora) y la cantidad de noticias que salen cada día muestran un trabajo brutal detrás y un potencial acojonante. Ahora que todo el mundo está viéndose presa del FUD y se está perdiendo la confianza es el momento de comprar.
> 
> ...



Estoy de acuerdo. Yo el problema que veo es que mucha gente se mete pensando que 1 MIOTA llegará a tener el valor de 1000$ al estilo ETH, cuando eso supondría una capitalización de mercado aberrante.

Creo que un cálculo incluso MUY optimista es que sobrepase los 50$ algún día.


----------



## josema82 (25 Ene 2018)

A IOTA le pondran palos en las ruedas todo el tiempo posible, los Mineros tienen las de perder con ella y retrasaran su auge lo maximo posible.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> A IOTA le pondran palos en las ruedas todo el tiempo posible, los Mineros tienen las de perder con ella y retrasaran su auge lo maximo posible.



Hay muchos conflictos de intereses, a los mineros normal que no les guste, a algunos analistas - inversionistas tampoco, les puede joder el negocio.


----------



## Superoeo (25 Ene 2018)

Bueno, es un proyecto que se lo tiene que tomar con calma. Ahora es el turno de Ethereum, de hacer sus cositas, y más adelante, cuando el Internet of Things vaya prosperando y empiece a implantarse, será el momento Iota (que no veo incompatible con otros proyectos, como en un supuesto mundo en el que Ethereum hubiese tomado la supremacía del ecosistema cryto, fuese un estándar y hubiese adoptado masivamente... IOTA seguiría teniendo su nicho pienso yo porque está destinada a otra cosa).


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Bueno, es un proyecto que se lo tiene que tomar con calma. Ahora es el turno de Ethereum, de hacer sus cositas, y más adelante, cuando el Internet of Things vaya prosperando y empiece a implantarse, será el momento Iota (que no veo incompatible con otros proyectos, como en un supuesto mundo en el que Ethereum hubiese tomado la supremacía del ecosistema cryto, fuese un estándar y hubiese adoptado masivamente... IOTA seguiría teniendo su nicho pienso yo porque está destinada a otra cosa).



Nada impide a IOTA tener contratos inteligentes...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ene 2018)

https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/956549763062751232


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ene 2018)

https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/956866540040835072

Avisan analistas en el enlace del tweet de que IOTA está fuertemente infravalorada a estos precios.


----------



## Gian Gastone (26 Ene 2018)

Twitter


----------



## digipl (26 Ene 2018)

No busquéis enemigos fuera, el mayor problema de IOTA está dentro. 

Mucho twit pero la red sigue yendo como el culo y ya van más de siete meses desde su lanzamiento público sin el menor atisbo de mejora.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ene 2018)

digipl dijo:


> No busquéis enemigos fuera, el mayor problema de IOTA está dentro.
> 
> Mucho twit pero la red sigue yendo como el culo y ya van más de siete meses desde su lanzamiento público sin el menor atisbo de mejora.



Da muchos más tps ahora, se han alcanzado picos de 12, este año han dicho los fundadores que el objetivo son entre 500 y 1000 tps. 

Tranquilo, que de momento no va a canibalizar a tu bitcoin.


----------



## itaka (26 Ene 2018)

que son los tps?


----------



## Periplo (26 Ene 2018)

Transacciones? Quizás? Por segundo ? ....

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## digipl (26 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> *Da muchos más tps ahora, se han alcanzado picos de 12*, este año han dicho los fundadores que el objetivo son entre 500 y 1000 tps.
> 
> Tranquilo, que de momento no va a canibalizar a tu bitcoin.



Las máximas TPS alcanzadas los últimos tiempos es de 2,7 aunque confirmadas solo se ha llegado a 1 CTPS. Y la media es de solo 0,2 CTPS con un tiempo de confirmación que supera, de media, la hora.

Y esto no son opiniones, son los números que la propia fundación da.

Si no te gusta no me eches a mi la culpa, se lo echas a aquellos que han diseñado la red.

Y evidentemente eres muy libre de creer que van a lograr multiplicar por mas de mil el rendimiento, sin saber como y cuando en los últimos meses solo han ido empeorando, aunque comprenderás que algunos tengamos ciertas dudas.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ene 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Las máximas TPS alcanzadas los últimos tiempos es de 2,7 aunque confirmadas solo se ha llegado a 1 CTPS. Y la media es de solo 0,2 CTPS con un tiempo de confirmación que supera, de media, la hora.
> 
> Y esto no son opiniones, son los números que la propia fundación da.
> 
> ...



Yo he visto una media de más de 3 tps. Cada uno pone lo que le conviene. No está mal, creo que han triplicado con unos cuantos nodos, 1800. 

Pero bueno, seguro que tienes muy buen ojo, como cuando dicen las malas lenguas que recomendabaa maidsafe.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Ene 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Las máximas TPS alcanzadas los últimos tiempos es de 2,7 aunque confirmadas solo se ha llegado a 1 CTPS. Y la media es de solo 0,2 CTPS con un tiempo de confirmación que supera, de media, la hora.
> 
> Y esto no son opiniones, son los números que la propia fundación da.
> 
> ...



Eso es simplemente falso y lo sabes, de hecho yo personalmente voy vigilando las tps y ahora con mucha frecuencia pasa de 3 tps. Hace un par de meses lo normal es que estuviera sobre 1 o menos. Creo que triplicar el rendimiento en tan poco tiempo es un gran mérito. Ahora por qué no nos explicas de cuantas tps es capaz Bitcoin? Te lo digo yo, no llega ni a 2.


----------



## grouchomarx (26 Ene 2018)

Iota da pena, en 2 meses to the moon fijo


----------



## tolomeo (27 Ene 2018)

Quien me explica como una red es descentralizada si necesita un super nodo "Coordinator"?


----------



## Ricardo1980 (27 Ene 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Quien me explica como una red es descentralizada si necesita un super nodo "Coordinator"?



Es una ayuda hasta que llegue a una masa critica, momento en el cual se quitara y se dejara la red totalmente descentralizada.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> Quien me explica como una red es descentralizada si necesita un super nodo "Coordinator"?



Los fundadores explican (también en el whipaper) que el coordinador es provisional hasta que la red sea suficientemente grande para soportar cualquier ataque. 

Al estar ahora mismo en su infancia, es muy vulnerable y lo necesita. Pero cuando haya un número mayor de nodos irá siendo retirado porque ya no será necesario.

---------- Post added 27-ene-2018 at 10:57 ----------

Por cierto, en las últimas horas parece que la tendencia negativa IOTA - BTC se ha girado. Vamos a ver que pasa, casualmente esto sucede cuando mañana es el snapshot.


----------



## digipl (27 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eso es simplemente falso y lo sabes, de hecho yo personalmente voy vigilando las tps y ahora con mucha frecuencia pasa de 3 tps. Hace un par de meses lo normal es que estuviera sobre 1 o menos. Creo que triplicar el rendimiento en tan poco tiempo es un gran mérito. Ahora por qué no nos explicas de cuantas tps es capaz Bitcoin? Te lo digo yo, no llega ni a 2.



A ver chavalote, no acuses de falsedades cuando los datos están a disposición de todos.

http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table

Y ya que dices que ha mejorado te doy pantallazos de como funcionaba la red hace meses. Por mucho que os joda la red ha empeorado. Tened la hombría de asumirlo e ir a quejaros al barbas, no a mi.

26 de Junio






29 de Agosto






Y mejor no mirar cuales eran los números antes del lanzamiento público. Comparados con los actuales parecen un sueño.

Twitter


Ya he tenido que aguantar a los talibanes de bitcoin para que ahora lo tenga que hacer con los del IOTA.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ene 2018)

digipl dijo:


> A ver chavalote, no acuses de falsedades cuando los datos están a disposición de todos.
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table
> 
> ...



Si que mientes cuando dices que los picos de tps son 2.7, cuando ha habido picos de 12. Eso denota bastante sesgo en tus análisis. 
La media es 2.7 ahora mismo. Respecto a la red yo lo que puedo decir es que va bastante más rápida desde que empezó, las transacciones me han tardado minutos y nunca he tenido ha darle a que reenvie. Mi experiencia personal creo que cuenta bastante más que tu análisis y se nota una mejora bastante grande en las transacciones. Y cualquiera que lleve tiempo aquí y haya movido tokens puede corroborarlo. 

Seguramente los de Volkswagen y Bosh son idiotas por confiar en IOTA, especialmente los de Bosh que han comprado una millonada en tokens. Seguramente no tengan ni idea los ingenieros de esas multinacionales y van a hacerles perder tiempo y dinero. Esa es una de las cosas que diferencia a IOTA de otras cryptos, que hay empresas muy importantes trabajando con ellos. 

Por cierto, ¿donde está maidsafe? ¿No es eso lo que defendías frente a los talibanes de bitcoin o era otra crypto?


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ene 2018)

digipl dijo:


> A ver chavalote, no acuses de falsedades cuando los datos están a disposición de todos.
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table
> 
> ...



Eres un fenómeno, hablas del año pasado. Vaya nivel ¡¡¡¡ A ver, por que no nos dices las que llevas tú, esas son las buenas no?


----------



## R2volador (27 Ene 2018)

Hola todo@s !!!

Yo sigo navegando con mi velero Mi IOTA !!!!! Y este es mi derrotero para llegar a buen puerto.

Hoy estoy un poco calculador ... ya que llevaba unos días sin leeros y he visto vuestros comentarios y opiniones de nuestra queridísima IOTA.

Yo manejo 2 escenarios (Cosecha propia y con vuestra aportación de todos los comentarios de todos los amigos foreros)(Muchas gracias a tod@s):

Escenario 1 ; 
IOTA no funciona y nuestra inversión se esfuma. Dicho esto, muchos de nosotros cuando compramos IOTA ya éramos conscientes de esta posibilidad.

Escenario 2 ;
Hoy 27-1-18 Valor Crypto Market Cap = $554,00B (3% de la inversión mundial)
Hoy 27-1-18 Valor Bitcoin Market Cap = $189,26B (34% de Crypto Market)
Hoy 27-1-18 Valor Ethereum Market Cap = $104,48B (18,85% de Crypto Market)
Hoy 27-1-18 Valor Iota Market Cap = $6,75B (1,21% de Crypto Market) 
Hoy 27-1-18 Valor Iota = $2,40

El crecimiento del Crypto Market hasta hoy ha sido brutal. Voy a ser algo conservador, jejeje!!! y estimo que el mercado Crypto entre 3 y 4 años se aproxime o lo supere al 10% de la inversión mundial.
10% de la inversión mundial se traslada al mercado crypto. 
Nuestra queridísima Iota funciona, partners a punta pala y el internet de las cosas es nuestro día a día. El 50% de Coins ha desaparecido en nuestro futuro mercado(lo sabemos todos)
Que porcentaje del Crypto Market Cap tendrá ... veamos ... jejeje

Rehacemos cálculos;

Valor Cryto Market Cap = $1.846,660B (10% de la inversión mundial 2018)

Futuro 5% Iota en Crypto Market Cap = $92,33B (1.365% revalorización respecto Iota Market Cap 2018) Nº Coins 2,77B
VALOR PRECIO IOTA $33,33

Futuro 20% Iota en Crypto Market Cap = $369,33B (5.470% revalorización respecto Iota Market Cap 2018) Nº Coins 2,77B
VALOR PRECIO IOTA $133,33

Futuro 30% Iota en Crypto Market Cap = $553,98B (8.190% revalorización respecto Iota Market Cap 2018) Nº Coins 2,77B
VALOR PRECIO IOTA $199,99

Que os parece ? jejejeje !!!
A partir de aquí acepto rectificaciones, nuevas aportaciones y que cada uno llegue con sus IOTAs hasta donde tenga “guevos” de llegar.

un saludos a tod@s !!!

Buen viento Mi IOTA !!!!!


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Ene 2018)

A mi @RichardHeartWin me está acojonando...


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Ene 2018)

Tengo la sensacion de que hay mucha gente que quiere entrar en IOTA pero hasta que se produzca un pump prefieren tener los "cuartos" en otras criptos que suben mas que IOTA.
Creo que enero se ha cebado con IOTA mas que con otras. Quizas porque no sigo el proyecto de otras criptos pero sigo pensando en el gran potencial de IOTA...
Para todos aquellos que estén algo decepcionados con IOTA, les dejo esta historia

Cuentos para reflexionar: el bambú japonés | descubriendo talento

Despues de leerla, entendereis porqué sigo confiando en IOTA.
El IOTA es mi bambú

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A mi @RichardHeartWin me está acojonando...



Y ese quien es?


----------



## tolomeo (28 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Los fundadores explican (también en el whipaper) que el coordinador es provisional hasta que la red sea suficientemente grande para soportar cualquier ataque.
> 
> Al estar ahora mismo en su infancia, es muy vulnerable y lo necesita. Pero cuando haya un número mayor de nodos irá siendo retirado porque ya no será necesario.
> 
> ...



Osea por lo que he leído, es descentralizado pero poco ( como el crecimiento negativo de zapatero). 

Y depende de el criterio del centralizador para que se descentralice.

Hoy no,... mañana.


----------



## FoSz2 (28 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y ese quien es?



Alguien a quién he empezado a seguir este mes después de que le entrevistase Max Keiser y de ver la entrevista que hizo a Roger Ver en su propio canal de youtube. Parece que mueve a bastante gente.

Después de que empezase a echar mierda sobre IOTA, he buscado sobre él un poco más y tiene acusaciones de no ser trigo limpio. Al parecer no se llama Richard Heart, ese es su nombre artístico. No sé de qué va, aparte de ingeniero "neorromántico" en lo estético.

Lo cierto es que mosquea un poco lo que dice sobre iota: tanto partner, tanta noticia y sin que termine de funcionar... con el lio de los monederos... sé que está en fase muy temprana y que los apoyos de grandes empresas son explícitos y tal... pero... me ha hecho dudar.


----------



## Sindorf (28 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> A mi @RichardHeartWin me está acojonando...





 https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@isacoin/the-truth-about-richard-heart-aka-richard-j-schueler


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Alguien a quién he empezado a seguir este mes después de que le entrevistase Max Keiser y de ver la entrevista que hizo a Roger Ver en su propio canal de youtube. Parece que mueve a bastante gente.
> 
> Después de que empezase a echar mierda sobre IOTA, he buscado sobre él un poco más y tiene acusaciones de no ser trigo limpio. Al parecer no se llama Richard Heart, ese es su nombre artístico. No sé de qué va, aparte de ingeniero "neorromántico" en lo estético.
> 
> Lo cierto es que mosquea un poco lo que dice sobre iota: tanto partner, tanta noticia y sin que termine de funcionar... con el lio de los monederos... sé que está en fase muy temprana y que los apoyos de grandes empresas son explícitos y tal... pero... me ha hecho dudar.



Yo flipo con las quejas del monedero. A ver está en fase alpha, vale, pero es que funciona perfecto, pero claro si paso de leerme nada de como funciona y utilizo el monedero sin saber como va pues la cago. Ah, que es mejor dar la culpa al monedero, claro, claro. Hay que informarse antes de utilizar las cosas y más si están en fases muy tempranas, y sino entiendo como funciona pues pregunto antes de cagarla y decir que el monedero es una mierda.

También hay gente que escupe mierda porque cree que IOTA se va a comer todo el pastel de las criptos y están cagados por perder su inversión. No, IOTA se centra en la monetarización de la conexión entre máquinas, ya está. Para pagar el café habrá otra cosa, por ejemplo DASH, para guardar de forma segura tu expediente médico estará por ejemplo ENIGMA, así que tranquilos, a cada uno lo suyo.

Antes de vomitar hay que documentarse un poco más, no lo digo por ti FoSz2.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ene 2018)

FoSz2 dijo:


> Alguien a quién he empezado a seguir este mes después de que le entrevistase Max Keiser y de ver la entrevista que hizo a Roger Ver en su propio canal de youtube. Parece que mueve a bastante gente.
> 
> Después de que empezase a echar mierda sobre IOTA, he buscado sobre él un poco más y tiene acusaciones de no ser trigo limpio. Al parecer no se llama Richard Heart, ese es su nombre artístico. No sé de qué va, aparte de ingeniero "neorromántico" en lo estético.
> 
> Lo cierto es que mosquea un poco lo que dice sobre iota: tanto partner, tanta noticia y sin que termine de funcionar... con el lio de los monederos... sé que está en fase muy temprana y que los apoyos de grandes empresas son explícitos y tal... pero... me ha hecho dudar.



Amigo del estafador de Roger Ver, vaya, es un halago entonces que esa gente haga fud. Ya se sabe, ladran luego...


----------



## Covid-8M (28 Ene 2018)

Aqui un resumen de las proximas wallets anunciadas con sus caracteristicas. Espero verlas pronto:
IOTA: The new wallets (yes, plural!)


----------



## davitin (28 Ene 2018)

No leáis tanto Internet que os rallais, haced hold y tendréis vuestra recompensa...yo hace tiempo que no miro las noticias de iota, estoy en hold y ni de coña voy a vender al precio actual.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tolomeo (28 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Yo flipo con las quejas del monedero. A ver está en fase alpha, vale, pero es que funciona perfecto, pero claro si paso de leerme nada de como funciona y utilizo el monedero sin saber como va pues la cago. Ah, que es mejor dar la culpa al monedero, claro, claro. Hay que informarse antes de utilizar las cosas y más si están en fases muy tempranas, y sino entiendo como funciona pues pregunto antes de cagarla y decir que el monedero es una mierda.
> 
> También hay gente que escupe mierda porque cree que IOTA se va a comer todo el pastel de las criptos y están cagados por perder su inversión. No, IOTA se centra en la monetarización de la conexión entre máquinas, ya está. Para pagar el café habrá otra cosa, por ejemplo DASH, para guardar de forma segura tu expediente médico estará por ejemplo ENIGMA, así que tranquilos, a cada uno lo suyo.
> 
> Antes de vomitar hay que documentarse un poco más, no lo digo por ti FoSz2.



A ver, en mi caso es mi primera aproximación porque tengo en mente diversificar un poco de mi inversión en bitcoins.

Había considerado IOTA, se dice que es más avanzado que el resto de cryptos, 100% descentralizado y mil ventajas más. 

Y cuando me dispongo a leer lo primero que me encuentro es la existencia de un "coordinator" centralizado.

He preguntado por ello, y nadie lo explica o las explicaciones no tienen fundamento. No puede existir una descentralización cuando depende de la voluntad de alguien (por lo de "quitaremos el coordinator más adelante").


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ene 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> A ver, en mi caso es mi primera aproximación porque tengo en mente diversificar un poco de mi inversión en bitcoins.
> 
> Había considerado IOTA, se dice que es más avanzado que el resto de cryptos, 100% descentralizado y mil ventajas más.
> 
> ...



Tiene una razón de peso y se ha explicado, eres libre de creer a los fundadores o no. Hoy en YouTube ha dicho que la intención es retirarlo a final de 2018, principios de 2019.
Yo por su puesto apoyo la descentralización y estoy convencido que el coordinador es provisional.

Por cierto, sacado de Reddit, 

David acaba de decir que prácticamente todos los intercambios aparecerán pronto. Tienen una solución plug and play para que los intercambios puedan agregarse rápidamente ... Wow GAME CHANGER


----------



## orbeo (28 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tiene una razón de peso y se ha explicado, eres libre de creer a los fundadores o no. Hoy en YouTube ha dicho que la intención es retirarlo a final de 2018, principios de 2019.
> Yo por su puesto apoyo la descentralización y estoy convencido que el coordinador es provisional.
> 
> Por cierto, sacado de Reddit,
> ...



Que es eso de los intercambios??


----------



## emvl (28 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por cierto, sacado de Reddit,
> 
> David acaba de decir que prácticamente todos los intercambios aparecerán pronto. Tienen una solución plug and play para que los intercambios puedan agregarse rápidamente ... Wow GAME CHANGER



Ha dicho que será sencillo cuando esa solución esté lista, pero no que ya lo esté.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (29 Ene 2018)

Este viernes me compre iotas y los tengo en binance. 
Me espero al wallet que van a sacar y los dejo en binance unos dias/semanas o me los paso ya al wallet de ahora?
Gracias por los consejos.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Que es eso de los intercambios??



Exchanges se refiere.


----------



## davitin (29 Ene 2018)

Iota va a dar la campanada si o si, hay que aguantar unos meses.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (29 Ene 2018)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Este viernes me compre iotas y los tengo en binance.
> Me espero al wallet que van a sacar y los dejo en binance unos dias/semanas o me los paso ya al wallet de ahora?
> Gracias por los consejos.



¿Cuando sale el nuevo wallet?
La actual wallet última versión ¿que tal os va? quienes la hayáis probado.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Ene 2018)

djun dijo:


> ¿Cuando sale el nuevo wallet?
> La actual wallet última versión ¿que tal os va? quienes la hayáis probado.



Hoy he abierto la wallet 2.5.6 y todo está a 0 (por precaución, los IOTAS los tengo repartidos en varias semillas)
Tengo entendido que hasta el final del Snapshot, es mejor no tocar nada....


----------



## knoche (29 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Hoy he abierto la wallet 2.5.6 y todo está a 0 (por precaución, los IOTAS los tengo repartidos en varias semillas)
> Tengo entendido que hasta el final del Snapshot, es mejor no tocar nada....



Pues yo ví en 0 esta mañana e intente hacer attach de una dir (pense que el snapshot ya había pasado), por qué comentas que no se debe tocar nada ?

Comentar que igual el attach nunca se hizo así que cerré ::

Veo que hay nueva version de IRI y Wallet, el nodo que tengo esta sin sincronizar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Ene 2018)

esta muy lateral...


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Ene 2018)

knoche dijo:


> Pues yo ví en 0 esta mañana e intente hacer attach de una dir (pense que el snapshot ya había pasado), por qué comentas que no se debe tocar nada ?
> 
> Comentar que igual el attach nunca se hizo así que cerré ::
> 
> Veo que hay nueva version de IRI y Wallet, el nodo que tengo esta sin sincronizar.



Lo digo por lo que he podido leer en Reddit
Ongoing Snapshot - After the Snapshot, remember to keep generating addresses until you see your full balance in your wallet again before sending any funds : Iota


----------



## josema82 (29 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Hoy he abierto la wallet 2.5.6 y todo está a 0 (por precaución, los IOTAS los tengo repartidos en varias semillas)
> Tengo entendido que hasta el final del Snapshot, es mejor no tocar nada....



Actualiza a la 2.5.7


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Actualiza a la 2.5.7



¿Y cuando actualice apareceran mis IOTAS o debo hacer algo más?

Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## knoche (29 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿Y cuando actualice apareceran mis IOTAS o debo hacer algo más?
> 
> Enviado desde mi U20 Plus mediante Tapatalk




Debes generar varias direcciones hasta que aparezca tu saldo.

Hace un instante me conecté con el último wallet, generé un par de direcciones y ya tengo el saldo correcto. Super rápido, me tomaría un minuto quiza.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ene 2018)

Actualizar al nuevo wallet y en el apartado recibir vincular con el tangle e ir generando direcciones nuevas, sin miedo, en poco acaba saliendo el saldo correcto.

Ah, habéis visto las TPS, sobre 3, y eso que es alpha. IOTA va a ser la puta leche ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Ene 2018)

knoche dijo:


> Debes generar varias direcciones hasta que aparezca tu saldo.
> 
> Hace un instante me conecté con el último wallet, generé un par de direcciones y ya tengo el saldo correcto. Super rápido, me tomaría un minuto quiza.



Disculpa mi ignorancia pero supongo que lo que quieres decir es que entre en la nueva waller con mi semilla, pulso RECIBIR, y la direccion que me sale, la vinculo con TANGLE ¿Es correcto?
Gracias


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia pero supongo que lo que quieres decir es que entre en la nueva waller con mi semilla, pulso RECIBIR, y la direccion que me sale, la vinculo con TANGLE ¿Es correcto?
> Gracias



Eso mismo, y sino te sale el saldo le das a generar nueva dirección, le vas dando hasta que te salga, no tarda mucho.


----------



## Periplo (29 Ene 2018)

Algo esta pumpeando Iota ahora mismo...(pero levemente) :fiufiu:


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Eso mismo, y sino te sale el saldo le das a generar nueva dirección, le vas dando hasta que te salga, no tarda mucho.



Llevo ya 9 direcciones (y 8 transferencias) y nada... unas pendiente y otras confirmadas, pero todas con 0 IOTAS
¿Hay que darle a RETRASMISION o REVINCULAR?


----------



## Periplo (29 Ene 2018)

crea direcciones revinculandolas hasta que aparezca todo tu saldo.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ene 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Llevo ya 9 direcciones (y 8 transferencias) y nada... unas pendiente y otras confirmadas, pero todas con 0 IOTAS
> ¿Hay que darle a RETRASMISION o REVINCULAR?



En principio solo generar direcciones. Si sobre esa seed has hecho bastantes transferencias te tardará más en aparecer el saldo, con paciencia le vas dando y te saldrá seguro.


----------



## orbeo (29 Ene 2018)

Una cosa, para actualizar el wallet, desde el actual hay alguna parte donde diga actualizar?

O desde la página de Iota descargo la última versión y desinstalo la que tengo ahora en el portátil?


----------



## Periplo (29 Ene 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Una cosa, para actualizar el wallet, desde el actual hay alguna parte donde diga actualizar?
> 
> O desde la página de Iota descargo la última versión y desinstalo la que tengo ahora en el portátil?



Te bajas la ultima y se instala encima de la q tengas.

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (29 Ene 2018)

Umami dijo:


> Te bajas la ultima y se instala encima de la q tengas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk



Ok luego lo miro.

La última vez que tenía una e instale la nueva esperaba algo así, pero se instaló independientemente, quede con las dos aplicaciones instaladas.


----------



## Azkenchack (29 Ene 2018)

Bueno....por fin ya veo todos mis IOTAS...
El problema estaba en que, en su día cree una semilla que estaba vacía y estaba intentando actualizar esa semilla por lo que, por mucho que hiciese, siempre salía 0.
He probado con los otras semillas y....fácil e inmediato, tal como me habíais dicho.
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda. Ya puedo dormir tranquilo.
Saludos


----------



## Superoeo (30 Ene 2018)

¿Nadie ha comentado el tema de que las carteras más grandes de IOTA están aumetando considerablemente? Y que está subiendo la acumullación? Se puede venir un buen pump? Información privilegiada que indique que están a punto de anunciar algo gordo?


----------



## tigrecito (30 Ene 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Nadie ha comentado el tema de que las carteras más grandes de IOTA están aumetando considerablemente? Y que está subiendo la acumullación? Se puede venir un buen pump? Información privilegiada que indique que están a punto de anunciar algo gordo?



Si te refieres al analisis de Roman Semko, yo no lo he entendido así, creo que lo que ha aumentado considerablemente son las carteras con pocas iotas, que él interpreta como un signo crecimiento en el desarrollo de aplicaciones y pruebas por parte de los devs. Las carteras grandes parece que se mantienen o aumentan ligeramente, lo que indicaría que los grandes inversores hacen Hodl, lo cual no deja de ser bueno, con la que está cayendo

Creo que hay que tener paciencia, iota no es flor de un día, su destino es otro..

HODL


----------



## josema82 (30 Ene 2018)

TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics

::::::::


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics
> 
> ::::::::




872 millones de dólares? Virgen Santa...


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2018)

Que lástima no se hubiera equivocado y me hubiera llegado a mi


----------



## Covid-8M (30 Ene 2018)

Pues finalmente han confirmado que no van a cumplir con la fecha de la nueva wallet y la han pospuesto algunos MESES. Confiaba en que cumplirian con puntualidad alemana pero va a ser que no.
IOTA Trinity Wallet: Next Steps


----------



## josema82 (30 Ene 2018)

gorilaz dijo:


> Pues finalmente han confirmado que no van a cumplir con la fecha de la nueva wallet y la han pospuesto algunos MESES. Confiaba en que cumplirian con puntualidad alemana pero va a ser que no.
> IOTA Trinity Wallet: Next Steps



Basicamente es porque la fundacion ha absorbido a los creadores de Trinity, y que en unos meses el Wallet oficial sera Trinity y no lo de ahora...

Por mi DPM


----------



## Ricardo1980 (30 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Basicamente es porque la fundacion ha absorbido a los creadores de Trinity, y que en unos meses el Wallet oficial sera Trinity y no lo de ahora...
> 
> Por mi DPM



Me recomendais dejar mis IOTAS en binance y esperar al nuevo monedero o uso el de ahora? Me da miedo por si la cago y se esfuma mi pasta.
Supondria eso tener que estar siempre arreglando mi balance cada vez que hacen un snapshot?


----------



## josema82 (30 Ene 2018)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Me recomendais dejar mis IOTAS en binance y esperar al nuevo monedero o uso el de ahora? Me da miedo por si la cago y se esfuma mi pasta.
> Supondria eso tener que estar siempre arreglando mi balance cada vez que hacen un snapshot?



Esperate en binance a que saquen Trinity, porque cada vez que hagan snapshot, tendras que "enredar" con el wallet.


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2018)

Trinity Wallet: Mobile Alpha Details - 31st Jan 5PM CET

De su discord


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ene 2018)

Ricardo1980 dijo:


> Me recomendais dejar mis IOTAS en binance y esperar al nuevo monedero o uso el de ahora? Me da miedo por si la cago y se esfuma mi pasta.
> Supondria eso tener que estar siempre arreglando mi balance cada vez que hacen un snapshot?



Donde más seguras están las MIOTAs es en el TANGLE, y para eso hace falta el wallet oficial, el último va muy bien. En el exchange siempre pueden volar.


----------



## tele_dirigido (30 Ene 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Donde más seguras están las MIOTAs es en el TANGLE, y para eso hace falta el wallet oficial, el último va muy bien. En el exchange siempre pueden volar.



Cuidadín con esto, han robado miles o millones de iotas de wallets oficiales, por generar la seed en una web hakeada...


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ene 2018)

tele_dirigido dijo:


> Cuidadín con esto, han robado miles o millones de iotas de wallets oficiales, por generar la seed en una web hakeada...



Es que la contraseña no se a quien se le ocurre generarla en una web... Es ponerles el acceso a tus fondos en bandeja.


----------



## itaka (30 Ene 2018)

vaya ostia que llevan las criptos, e iota, que pasa. ?


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ene 2018)

tele_dirigido dijo:


> Cuidadín con esto, han robado miles o millones de iotas de wallets oficiales, por generar la seed en una web hakeada...



Que tiene que ver generar la seed en una web hakeada con la wallet. Ya se ha explicado aquí muchas veces, o generas la seed a mano o la generas en la web oficial y le cambias a mano una docena de caracteres de forma aleatoria. Y repito, donde mejor están es el Tangle a traves del wallet, allí no te las quita ni dios. Ah y la seed en un pendrive e impresa en lugar seguro, nada de guardarla en el PC.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ene 2018)

Mirad esto:

https://twitter.com/MangesiusH/status/958357116502323201

¡BMW y Porsche están en el ajo!

---------- Post added 30-ene-2018 at 23:27 ----------

Y parece que lo de Taipei va en serio, aquí dice que se asocian para crear smart city con IOTA. 

https://pr.blonde20.com/iota-taipei/


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Ene 2018)

itaka dijo:


> vaya ostia que llevan las criptos, e iota, que pasa. ?



Pues no lo sé. En cryptowatch el último acontecimiento que anuncian es este:

U.S. Regulators Subpoena Crypto Exchange Bitfinex, Tether - Bloomberg

A lo mejor pueden ir por ahí los tiros.


----------



## josema82 (31 Ene 2018)

Pregunta......
¿cuanto os ha tardado sacar las IOTas de bitfinex al wallet?, es la primera vez que lo hago y llevo 48h, leo que pueden estar 7 dias.....alucinante, cuando me confirmen la 1º salida, saco todo lo demas.... no quiero estar 7 dias a que me confirme bitfinex la salida...


----------



## Azkenchack (31 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Pregunta......
> ¿cuanto os ha tardado sacar las IOTas de bitfinex al wallet?, es la primera vez que lo hago y llevo 48h, leo que pueden estar 7 dias.....alucinante, cuando me confirmen la 1º salida, saco todo lo demas.... no quiero estar 7 dias a que me confirme bitfinex la salida...



En su día, a mi no me tardó ni una hora. Fue muy rápido
Yo también lo hice en dos pasos, una pequeña para probar y la segunda, "la gordota"


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ene 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Pregunta......
> ¿cuanto os ha tardado sacar las IOTas de bitfinex al wallet?, es la primera vez que lo hago y llevo 48h, leo que pueden estar 7 dias.....alucinante, cuando me confirmen la 1º salida, saco todo lo demas.... no quiero estar 7 dias a que me confirme bitfinex la salida...



Es raro, últimamente tardaba poco desde allí. Dale un poco más de tiempo, un día más por ejemplo y si no cancela e intenta de nuevo. Desde Binance a mi me ha tardado unos 10 min. 

Por cierto, se puede ver como es el enredo, impresionante :

https://amp.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7u7f51/tangle_healthy_af_tonight_purple_confirmed/?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## josema82 (31 Ene 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es raro, últimamente tardaba poco desde allí. Dale un poco más de tiempo, un día más por ejemplo y si no cancela e intenta de nuevo. Desde Binance a mi me ha tardado unos 10 min.
> 
> Por cierto, se puede ver como es el enredo, impresionante :
> 
> Reddit - Iota - Tangle Healthy AF Tonight (Purple == Confirmed)



Me he fijado que no tengo en whitelist la direccion de mi wallet, cancelare y la pondre a ver si es por eso.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Ene 2018)

Aquí tenemos la estadística de tps de hoy: 8.3. Hoy a alguno se le ha olvidado traerla. 



http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table


----------



## jorge (31 Ene 2018)

Joder, vaya sangría..


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2018)

Por lo visto Volkswagen se ha asociado con Google para desarrollar la computación Quantica 
https://iota-news.com/amp/volkswagen-google-join-forces-quantum-computing/?__twitter_impression=true

Muy interesante...


----------



## itaka (1 Feb 2018)

bueno finalmente hay que aceptar que perdimos el tren de vender a tiempo como hizo el autor del hilo, que vendió a buen precio. 
Ahora toca esperar y cruzar los dedos que algún rebote, pero vamos va para largo. Tiene pinta bajará a 1.5 y estará lateral hasta que saquen noticias positivas del proyecto.


----------



## DaniElTirado (1 Feb 2018)

Pues le voy perdiendo en Iota desde 3.30 o 3.60 que compré unos 10K usd. (vendi 0.70 BTC)

Pero mira, me la suda, dejo esto a muy largo plazo. Es dinero que por suerte no necesito para nada mas. Con mis bitcoins les voy ganando y con trader cubro con creces lo demás. Eso sí, he perdido más con IOTA que lo que hubiera perdido si hubiera mantenido BTC, eso me jode el ego jajaja. 

Si se supone que esta moneda está aun muy verde, loq ue hay que hacer es si quieres especular, comprar simplemente algunas, guardarlas (las mias aun las tengo en bitfinex) y guardarlas en lugar seguro durante unos años. Volver en 10 años a ver que pasó.


----------



## Sindorf (1 Feb 2018)

Bien dicho! Hay que aguantar y en unos años, quizás 2 o 3, volver a mirar cómo está el tema! No pasa nada!! Hodl!!

 https://media2.giphy.com/media/d2bOZ4zvrpTGM/giphy.gif


----------



## digipl (1 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Aquí tenemos la estadística de tps de hoy: 8.3. Hoy a alguno se le ha olvidado traerla.
> 
> 
> 
> http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table



Y tu te olvidas de comentar que las TPS no dice nada, ya que la mayoría de ellas son transferencias vacías, y que lo importante son las confirmadas. Ahora mismo siguen en unas miserables 0,7 CTPS y el máximo, justo después del snapshot cuando había poca gente conectada, solo llegó a 2,1.

La red sigue funcionando como habitualmente, muy mal, y sin enormes cambios en sus protocolos todo seguirá igual.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Y tu te olvidas de comentar que las TPS no dice nada, ya que la mayoría de ellas son transferencias vacías, y que lo importante son las confirmadas. Ahora mismo siguen en unas miserables 0,7 CTPS y el máximo, justo después del snapshot cuando había poca gente conectada, solo llegó a 2,1.
> 
> La red sigue funcionando como habitualmente, muy mal, y sin enormes cambios en sus protocolos todo seguirá igual.



Perdona, creo que no debes haberlo leído bien CTPS 2.1, TPS 8.3.

Aquí no vas a engañar a nadie.


----------



## calamatron (1 Feb 2018)

Y el autor del hilo no aparece para pedir disculpas de embrollao q nos ha metido a algunos?.
El con su x5 se fue contento y nos dejo aqui tiraos como colillas sin avisar de lo q se venia encima.

---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 17:01 ----------

Encima muchos de aqui no tenemos ni puñetera idea de tradear,ni tiempo,xlo q no podemos recuperar el dinero perdido.Esta claro q no dan duros x pesetas y esto es una piramide como todas las estafas q hay.En este caso el autor hablo bien de ella para q inflasemos la cuota,igual q en las apuestas con los tipster.Espero q hacienda le haya dao buen palo x lo menos.


----------



## orbeo (1 Feb 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> Y el autor del hilo no aparece para pedir disculpas de embrollao q nos ha metido a algunos?.
> El con su x5 se fue contento y nos dejo aqui tiraos como colillas sin avisar de lo q se venia encima.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 17:01 ----------
> ...



Tú mensaje es en serio o estás trolleando?


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Feb 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> Y el autor del hilo no aparece para pedir disculpas de embrollao q nos ha metido a algunos?.
> El con su x5 se fue contento y nos dejo aqui tiraos como colillas sin avisar de lo q se venia encima.



El no tiene que avisar a nadie ni pedir disculpas, cada uno es responsable de lo que hace, si hubieras entrado a medio dólar no te parecería tan mal. Yo entre a 0.8 y perdiendo hasta 0.35 y en ningún momento le recrimine nada, faltaría más. 

Si estás pillado pues te toca comerte el marrón como nos los hemos comido todos alguna vez, el mercado no siempre sube.


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> Quien recomendo x aqui el dent eran autenticos troll,esta x los suelos.



Tu padeces algún tipo de ... no lo digo. Que sepas que desde que el que dijo que compraba dent hasta su máximo hizo más de un x100, si si, más de x100. ¿Y ahora vienes a decir lo de iota? Háztelo mirar y aprende tu mismo, da asco la actitud de gente como tu.

Ai manolete manolete, si no sabes torear pa que te metes...


----------



## Covid-8M (1 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Tú mensaje es en serio o estás trolleando?



Tiene que ser troleo. No puede haber alguien tan retrasado.
Yo fui el que subi el precio a 5 cuando inverti mis ultimos 100euros:XX:


----------



## arras2 (1 Feb 2018)

Pero si este pavo cuestionó al forero que recomendó DENT cuando estaba a 0,000852$. Y llegó a 0,11$...

Se entiende la frustración al ver que todo se va al traste, pero coño, es que es de traca, primero con DENT y ahora con IOTA (justo hoy que debe empezar a tener pérdidas con el bajón). Haberte salido, o mejor, no haber entrado.::


----------



## sabueXo (1 Feb 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> Y el autor del hilo no aparece para pedir disculpas de embrollao q nos ha metido a algunos?.
> El con su x5 se fue contento y nos dejo aqui tiraos como colillas sin avisar de lo q se venia encima.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-feb-2018 at 17:01 ----------
> ...



Yo entré en cryptoworld en diciembre por IOTA con estos posts comprando a 4$.

No tengo ni idea de tradear ni de nada en general.

Me bastó menos de un mes para intentar aprender algo, ver que IOTA estaba demasiado alto en esos momentos y salir sin pérdida para apostar por otros proyectos que estaban más abajo y volver si es necesario a IOTA en un futuro.

No puedes meterte en algo desconocido a ciegas y despreocuparte.

También metí en Dent, Dentacoin y Tron. 100€ a cada porque no tengo ni para pipas y salí con un x30.

Lo dicho, hay que preocuparse un poco y ver que se cuece.


----------



## itaka (1 Feb 2018)

a ver, yo creo que tocará un rebote que lleve los bitcoins a 15000 o así de nuevo y arrastre para arriba a todas las demás, luego bajar de nuevo, pero no creo que superemos máximos en una buena temporada.
Ahora toca depurar el mercado. 

Por cierto el autor del hilo, aviso cuando vendió, y si no le hicimos caso es nuestro culpa.


----------



## easyridergs (1 Feb 2018)

El que entró a tradear y entró tarde pues de momento le toca joderse, pero aquí no entiende mucha gente que esta tecnología va a cambiar la forma en que vivimos nuestro día a día. Yo tuve suerte y compré a céntimos y las tengo guardadas y me da igual lo que valgan ahora, lo importante es que estamos subidos en el tren del futuro y eso será decisivo para mejorar nuestro nivel de vida dentro de unos años.


----------



## workforfood (2 Feb 2018)

Si no véis que esto está todo manipulado por bots es que estáis ciegos, esto no va de monedas ni de tecnología esto va de especulación. Que baje bitcoin y arrastre a Ethereum o IOTA es como que baja Microsoft y arrastra a Apple e IBM. Ni pies ni cabeza.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 09:21 ----------

Aquí por ahora hay gente que está perdiendo dinero a saco no digo los listos que siempre salen que compraron a céntimos sino engañando a gente que comprara a 3 o 4 $, cuando se dijo que ese precio era superalto para algo que no funcionaba.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no véis que esto está todo manipulado por bots es que estáis ciegos, esto no va de monedas ni de tecnología esto va de especulación. Que baje bitcoin y arrastre a Ethereum o IOTA es como que baja Microsoft y arrastra a Apple e IBM. Ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 09:21 ----------
> 
> Aquí por ahora hay gente que está perdiendo dinero a saco no digo los listos que siempre salen que compraron a céntimos sino engañando a gente que comprara a 3 o 4 $, cuando se dijo que ese precio era superalto para algo que no funcionaba.



Antes te quejabas de las tps, ahora como ves que van mejorando toca quejarse de que si 4 es caro o barato. La putada de comprar a 4 es que has podido comprar menos que a 1 por la misma pasta, nada más. En IOTA entré a céntimos pero en otras entré mucho más arriba y a día de hoy en esas si que pierdo pasta pero me da igual, solo me jode no haber pillado más, porque creo en los proyectos que hay detrás.

Este tema si que va de tecnología, evidentemente que el componente especulativo es altísimo, pero si no entiendes que esto va de cambio de modelo tecnológico es que no has entendido nada.


----------



## workforfood (2 Feb 2018)

Algo que funciona en exchanges puede no funcionar en la realidad, para usar algo como moneda debe ser estable no que cambie de valor cada hora. Las criptomonedas no ha sido diseñadas como monedas ese es el principal problema que tienen y son carne de exchange.


----------



## itaka (2 Feb 2018)

El wikingo se sabe si dice algo de las caída ?


----------



## Abner (2 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no véis que esto está todo manipulado por bots es que estáis ciegos, esto no va de monedas ni de tecnología esto va de especulación. Que baje bitcoin y arrastre a Ethereum o IOTA es como que baja Microsoft y arrastra a Apple e IBM. Ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 09:21 ----------
> 
> Aquí por ahora hay gente que está perdiendo dinero a saco no digo los listos que siempre salen que compraron a céntimos sino engañando a gente que comprara a 3 o 4 $, cuando se dijo que ese precio era superalto para algo que no funcionaba.



Tiene todo que ver. Un sector como el informático que es cíclico, puede entrar entero en recesión. 

Si todas las monedas se basan en 2 tecnologías iguales como blockchain y DAO, y la gente se da cuenta de que son tecnologías inútiles porque para su uso como moneda de cuenta corriente implica que para que yo pueda comprar pan con ellas, se tienen que mandar mensajes a medio internet para que almacenen la transacción y la validen, y que por tanto no tienen viabilidad en cuanto a descentralización real, y que por tanto, todas las subidas de las criptos son por pura especulación y codicia, tarde o temprano salta la liebre y todo se va al puto guano. El gráfico de bitcoin es clavado al de la burbuja del tulipán, le quedan menos de 3 meses diría yo para que no quede ni el tato haciendo hodl hold ni "jarl, me han timado"

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josema82 (2 Feb 2018)

Oyster (PRL) Is Enabling File Storage On The IOTA (MIOTA) Tangle


Sigo sin poder sacar la IOTAs de bitfinex, 48h llevo ya "Pending"


----------



## easyridergs (2 Feb 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Oyster (PRL) Is Enabling File Storage On The IOTA (MIOTA) Tangle
> 
> 
> Sigo sin poder sacar la IOTAs de bitfinex, 48h llevo ya "Pending"



Busca la transacción en tu monedero y dale a promote y a broadcast, varias veces sin miedo, acabará llegándote sin problema.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Si no véis que esto está todo manipulado por bots es que estáis ciegos, esto no va de monedas ni de tecnología esto va de especulación. Que baje bitcoin y arrastre a Ethereum o IOTA es como que baja Microsoft y arrastra a Apple e IBM. Ni pies ni cabeza.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 09:21 ----------
> 
> Aquí por ahora hay gente que está perdiendo dinero a saco no digo los listos que siempre salen que compraron a céntimos sino engañando a gente que comprara a 3 o 4 $, cuando se dijo que ese precio era superalto para algo que no funcionaba.



El sp 500 ya veras como baja todo junto cuando le toque. Que sea el mercado volátil es por su baja capitalización y porque aún es puramente especulativo. Cuando haya un uso real veremos menos especulación. 

Además, si no se porque dices esto ahora, si te he visto hablando maravillas de ethereum. Ya se estabilizará todo, pero llevará su tiempo.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 16:03 ----------



En otro orden de cosas:

timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:55:22 | 665095 | 336665 | 94.3% | 2.0 | 1.9 | 0 | 02:38:37 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:55:55 | 665151 | 336665 | 72.8% | 2.0 | 1.5 | 0 | 02:38:37 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:56:28 | 665207 | 336665 | 67.6% | 2.0 | 1.4 | 0 | 02:38:37 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:57:00 | 665262 | 336835 | 81.8% | 2.0 | 1.6 | 0 | 00:03:16 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:57:31 | 665315 | 336835 | 82.9% | 2.0 | 1.6 | 0 | 00:03:16 | 1.7 | 0.9  | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:58:03 | 665366 | 336835 | 85.8% | 1.9 | 1.6 | 0 | 00:03:16 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:58:34 | 665414 | 336835 | 86.4% | 1.9 | 1.6 | 0 | 00:03:16 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:59:05 | 665490 | 336938 | 79.4% | 1.9 | 1.5 | 0 | 00:04:42 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 14:59:37 | 665546 | 336938 | 79.7% | 1.9 | 1.5 | 0 | 00:04:42 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 15:00:07 | 665596 | 336938 | 80.6% | 1.9 | 1.5 | 0 | 00:04:42 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
| Fri, 02 Feb 2018 15:00:38 | 665645 | 337139 | 100.5% | 1.8 | 1.8 | 0 | 00:03:52 | 1.7 | 0.9 | 8.3 | 6.2 |
+---------------------------+--------



Los tps (y ctps) mejorando a pasos agigantados. 8.3 y 6.2.


----------



## workforfood (2 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En otro orden de cosas:
> 
> timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
> +---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
> ...




Hay que decir las TPS no las max TPS, y va como siempre esto no se ha movido nada desde el principio hace 1 o 2 como siempre si pasa de 2 las confirmaciones bajan a un 50% o menos. Está como siempre lo que pasa que vosotros decís max TPS y no TPS. Está igual que en Agosto del año pasado.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Hay que decir las TPS no las max TPS, y va como siempre esto no se ha movido nada desde el principio hace 1 o 2 como siempre si pasa de 2 las confirmaciones bajan a un 50% o menos. Está como siempre lo que pasa que vosotros decís max TPS y no TPS. Está igual que en Agosto del año pasado.



Ok, las ctps normales 2. Ya es el doble que hace nada. Vamos a olvidarnos de los picos, que cada vez son más altos.


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2018)

Mirad esta noticia. En el discord de Iota le han preguntado al barbas si es verdad, y no ha dicho que si. Su respuesta ha sido algo así como "es 100% crecimiento orgánico", que va a esperar a que la propia compañía lance la nota de prensa.

http://www.stockhouse.com/news/pres...ment-to-acquire-strategic-blockchain-software


----------



## easyridergs (2 Feb 2018)

Ahora mismo El Tangle va como un tiro, en pocos meses será la cripto más rápida. Si podeis comprad, no dejeis pasar las rebajas.


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Ahora mismo El Tangle va como un tiro, en pocos meses será la cripto más rápida. Si podeis comprad, no dejeis pasar las rebajas.



Vaya que si

TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Feb 2018)

Yo he vuelto a comprar un poco más y he bajado la media considerablemente...


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Vaya que si
> 
> TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics



Vaya, vaya, 12.5 tps veo bien estables ahí...

---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 21:20 ----------




orbeo dijo:


> Mirad esta noticia. En el discord de Iota le han preguntado al barbas si es verdad, y no ha dicho que si. Su respuesta ha sido algo así como "es 100% crecimiento orgánico", que va a esperar a que la propia compañía lance la nota de prensa.
> 
> Kontrol Energy enters into Agreement to Acquire Strategic Blockchain Software Firm, Enters IOTA Cryptocurrency Sector and announces $10 Million Financing



No entiendo, ¿quiere esa eléctrica comprar IOTA?


----------



## orbeo (2 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, 12.5 tps veo bien estables ahí...
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2018 at 21:20 ----------
> 
> ...



No, a la compañía de software que está desarrollando producto sobre Iota


----------



## orbeo (3 Feb 2018)

Para el que no tenga plan para esta noche, con una birra aqui puede pasar el rato.
Tangle en 3D

iotaknot.com


----------



## easyridergs (3 Feb 2018)

Interesante artículo sobre usos reales futuros que va a tener IOTA.

IOTA: Real-world use cases are coming


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Interesante artículo sobre usos reales futuros que va a tener IOTA.
> 
> IOTA: Real-world use cases are coming



Paso de leerlo todo porque no me entero mucho del tema pero me quedo con el primer parrafo sobre los posibles nuevos exchanges para este mes.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2018)

De lo de "Q" ya no se habla nada, no?


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> De lo de "Q" ya no se habla nada, no?



No sueltan prenda. Le preguntaron al vikingo si era computación cuántica y dijo que no, pero yo creo que no va a decir lo que es hasta que salga en la gran mayoría de exchanges y este la wallet.


----------



## itaka (4 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No sueltan prenda. Le preguntaron al vikingo si era computación cuántica y dijo que no, pero yo creo que no va a decir lo que es hasta que salga en la gran mayoría de exchanges y este la wallet.



a ver si sacan la wallet de una vez, que tenerlos en el exchange siempre es un riesgo. 

¿hay más exchanges previstos en breves?


----------



## easyridergs (4 Feb 2018)

Quizas lo menos interesante es lo de los exchanges. Hablan de usos reales que tendrá IOTA como la instalación de sensores en la ciudad de Taipei que funcionarán con el tangle y estarán comunicados a este a traves de una tecnología inalambrica que se llama LORA que con unas 10 antenas podrán comunicar todos los sensores para una ciudad de 3,5 millones.
Tambien en Taipei van a crear unas tarjetas de identificación personal TangleID que permitirán la identificación de las personas de forma segura en el sistema de salud o en unas elecciones.

En el sector de la energía la empresa canadiense Kontrol Energy está interesada en la tecnología IOTA con el fin de crear un mercado local de compraventa de energía para optimizar las redes locales y mejorar la huella de carbono.

Lo que se resalta en el artículo es que IOTA ya trabaja para su uso en aplicaciones reales, no como la mayoría de blockchains que no se sabe para que van a servir, si es que sirven. Como holder no tengo prisa para que hagan anuncios grandilocuentes, yo viendo todo el trabajo de la fundación, el desarrollo del proyecto y los acuerdos firmados y el espectacular aumento de las tps en el Tangle veo claramente que estamos un diamante de bruto, de proporciones incalculables. Los ganancias van a llegar y serán enormes, no os quepa duda.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> a ver si sacan la wallet de una vez, que tenerlos en el exchange siempre es un riesgo.
> 
> ¿hay más exchanges previstos en breves?



Por lo que he leído Dominik dijo que estaban trabajando en una herramienta que ayudará a implementar iota en los exchanges de manera muy sencilla. 

Va a salir en prácticamente todos los exchanges, dicho por Dominik, hay que tener en cuenta que está en muy pocos exchanges 6 más o menos ahora mismo.


----------



## itaka (4 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Quizas lo menos interesante es lo de los exchanges. Hablan de usos reales que tendrá IOTA como la instalación de sensores en la ciudad de Taipei que funcionarán con el tangle y estarán comunicados a este a traves de una tecnología inalambrica que se llama LORA que con unas 10 antenas podrán comunicar todos los sensores para una ciudad de 3,5 millones.
> Tambien en Taipei van a crear unas tarjetas de identificación personal TangleID que permitirán la identificación de las personas de forma segura en el sistema de salud o en unas elecciones.
> 
> En el sector de la energía la empresa canadiense Kontrol Energy está interesada en la tecnología IOTA con el fin de crear un mercado local de compraventa de energía para optimizar las redes locales y mejorar la huella de carbono.
> ...



no entiendo muy bien es cuando se implementa un uso de tangle, que función tienen nuestros iotas del monedero. 

pero bueno, lo importante que iota tiene una aplicación real como señalas y eso la un valor.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (4 Feb 2018)

Creo que tendrían que mejorar la atención al cliente...no se puede estar con tanto secretismo...eso hace que decaiga la confianza del usuario...:

---------- Post added 04-feb-2018 at 11:47 ----------

lo que ya sospechaba desde el principio...los futuros son la puntilla, ya que dejas en manos del gobierno el anonimato e independencia de las criptos...ni bots ni chinos...

Que pasará con el Bitcoin ahora que se empiezan a negociar los futuros en Chicago


----------



## orbeo (4 Feb 2018)

Sobre el wallet Trinity, va con retraso. Precisamente esta madrugada han cerrado el grupo de alpha testers para las pruebas iniciales.

Charlie - Today at 4:05 AM
Okay, just to update everyone. The alpha testers have been selected and the next alpha build is ready. However, we would like to undergo a brief period of testing with our current testing group before adding the new batch of testers. It's getting late here, so we will inform and invite the new testers tomorrow (if all goes well)

tldr. check back tomorrow to see if you've been successful(edited)

---------- Post added 04-feb-2018 at 12:22 ----------




itaka dijo:


> no entiendo muy bien es cuando se implementa un uso de tangle, que función tienen nuestros iotas del monedero.
> 
> pero bueno, lo importante que iota tiene una aplicación real como señalas y eso la un valor.



Los Iotas, son la moneda del ecosistema. Al menos Dominick hizo referencia a que no solo quieren que se implemente el tangle, si no que Iota sea el estándar de pagos en el.


----------



## panasco (4 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Quizas lo menos interesante es lo de los exchanges. Hablan de usos reales que tendrá IOTA como la instalación de sensores en la ciudad de Taipei que funcionarán con el tangle y estarán comunicados a este a traves de una tecnología inalambrica que se llama LORA que con unas 10 antenas podrán comunicar todos los sensores para una ciudad de 3,5 millones.
> Tambien en Taipei van a crear unas tarjetas de identificación personal TangleID que permitirán la identificación de las personas de forma segura en el sistema de salud o en unas elecciones.
> 
> En el sector de la energía la empresa canadiense Kontrol Energy está interesada en la tecnología IOTA con el fin de crear un mercado local de compraventa de energía para optimizar las redes locales y mejorar la huella de carbono.
> ...



No estás pecando de demasiado optimista? Desde la completa ignorancia. No sé, siempre que alguien me habla de las bondades infinitas de un producto, me quedo un poco mosca.

Es decir, no dudo de las aplicaciones futuras de la moneda, PERO... Eso se traduce necesariamente en ganancias a través del aumento de valor de IOTA? No sé, me parece improbable otro "boom" al estilo Bitcoin (y lo digo como poseedor de bastantes MIOTAS, la única cripto que tengo, de hecho).

A ver si alguien me aclara un poco el tema.


----------



## davitin (4 Feb 2018)

panasco dijo:


> No estás pecando de demasiado optimista? Desde la completa ignorancia. No sé, siempre que alguien me habla de las bondades infinitas de un producto, me quedo un poco mosca.
> 
> Es decir, no dudo de las aplicaciones futuras de la moneda, PERO... Eso se traduce necesariamente en ganancias a través del aumento de valor de IOTA? No sé, me parece improbable otro "boom" al estilo Bitcoin (y lo digo como poseedor de bastantes MIOTAS, la única cripto que tengo, de hecho).
> 
> A ver si alguien me aclara un poco el tema.



La cuestión es que iota es algo diferente al resto de monedas, por eso pensamos que puede ser hegemónico en un nicho concreto de la blockchain.

Por cierto, ojo con iot chain, el iota chino...está sobre los 3 dólares y medio ahora mismo, hasta hace poco se mantenía en los 4 pavos como un león...su máximo estuvo en los 8 dolares, porcentualmente ha bajado muchísimo menos que iota, se nota el apoyo que tiene en China a nivel corporativo, podría comerle la tostada al iota "original".


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> La cuestión es que iota es algo diferente al resto de monedas, por eso pensamos que puede ser hegemónico en un nicho concreto de la blockchain.
> 
> Por cierto, ojo con iot chain, el iota chino...está sobre los 3 dólares y medio ahora mismo, hasta hace poco se mantenía en los 4 pavos como un león...su máximo estuvo en los 8 dolares, porcentualmente ha bajado muchísimo menos que iota, se nota el apoyo que tiene en China a nivel corporativo, podría comerle la tostada al iota "original".



Yo llevo iot Chain, pero ni siquiera aún tiene funcionando los tokens, está usando fichas de ethereum todavía... IOTA le lleva mucha ventaja.


----------



## easyridergs (4 Feb 2018)

panasco dijo:


> No estás pecando de demasiado optimista? Desde la completa ignorancia. No sé, siempre que alguien me habla de las bondades infinitas de un producto, me quedo un poco mosca.
> 
> Es decir, no dudo de las aplicaciones futuras de la moneda, PERO... Eso se traduce necesariamente en ganancias a través del aumento de valor de IOTA? No sé, me parece improbable otro "boom" al estilo Bitcoin (y lo digo como poseedor de bastantes MIOTAS, la única cripto que tengo, de hecho).
> 
> A ver si alguien me aclara un poco el tema.



Soy optimista por que veo que hay una comunidad detrás muy importante y que realmente están haciendo movimientos estratégicos muy acertados, encaminados a nichos de negocio reales. A parte, solo con ver que hace unos días el Tangle iba super lento y ver como va ahora ya me da la impresión de que el proyecto no es humo. Pero si es que está en fase alpha y ya hace más tps que bitcoin que lleva años.


----------



## josema82 (5 Feb 2018)

Una especie de Dropbox en el tangle...

Data on the Tangle


----------



## itaka (6 Feb 2018)

cual es vuestro precio de venta para iota?


----------



## orbeo (6 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> cual es vuestro precio de venta para iota?



100 euros minimo


----------



## Juan Palomo (6 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> 100 euros minimo


----------



## orbeo (6 Feb 2018)

Juan Palomo dijo:


>



No tengo prisa


----------



## itaka (6 Feb 2018)

hombre un poco optimista sí que eres.


----------



## orbeo (6 Feb 2018)

En 10 años hablamos


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Feb 2018)

yo he abandonado mis iotas, si para la bajada volvere a comprar.

fue un placer estar aqui.


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Feb 2018)

Yo sigo con mis IOTAS…
Camino o reviento!!!!

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## McMax (6 Feb 2018)

Hodl is hodl


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2018)

hold con nostalgia...


----------



## mack008 (6 Feb 2018)

hay una cita que dice mas o menos, que los mercados sacan la pasta de los impacientes y se lo da los pacientes.
En eso estamos esperando pacientemente 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Feb 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> hay una cita que dice mas o menos, que los mercados sacan la pasta de los impacientes y se lo da los pacientes.
> En eso estamos esperando pacientemente
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



yo compre IOTAS a 0.57 en Septiembre; No se a que tengo que esperar a que bajen a 0.007?


----------



## mack008 (6 Feb 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo compre IOTAS a 0.57 en Septiembre; No se a que tengo que esperar a que bajen a 0.007?



cómo siempre el tiempo dará y quitara la razón. En unos meses hablamos 

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (6 Feb 2018)

mack008 dijo:


> hay una cita que dice mas o menos, que los mercados sacan la pasta de los impacientes y se lo da los pacientes.
> En eso estamos esperando pacientemente
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3 mediante Tapatalk



si si...díselo a los accionistas de Abengoa o los poseedores de horo comprado en máximos....::

Meses años...quilosá...sobre todo cuando invertais en lo que sea...dinero que no lo vayáis a necesitar NUNCA...no 5-10 años...nunca es nunca...:


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> 100 euros minimo



Jaja, yo también a 100 me lo pensaría. Mi precio de salida es 100 - 200.

Si, no va a ser este año


----------



## Zaucol (6 Feb 2018)

Lo que se está cociendo aquí es grande, solo veo señales positivas a pesar de la tormenta general


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Feb 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo compre IOTAS a 0.57 en Septiembre; No se a que tengo que esperar a que bajen a 0.007?



Pues esperate a jubilarte y sacar todo lo ganado.
Tambien puedes, en lugar de meter todos los meses 50 euros en criptos abrirte un plan de jubilación y meter esos 50 euros. Verás tu que risas cuando te vayas a jubilar. En ambos casos puedes perderlo todo pero solo en uno, puedes tener una alegria.
Tal como dije en otro post, tengo 47 tacos y nunca he pensado que me iba a jubilar antes de cumplir los 50. Por eso, para mi, IOTA ( o cualquier otra cripto) es mi plan de jubilación.
Llamadme iluso pero es lo que pienso. No tuve la suerte de comprar bitcoin hace 10 años y haberme retirado en diciembre del año pasado. Por eso, ahora estoy en HODL. Espero recoger frutos dentro de 10 años Mientras, seguiré metiendo 50 eurillos todos los meses, lo mismo que se gasta el hijo del vecino en lotería, ese que se levanta todos los días a la misma hora que yo para trabajar en un sitio de mierda sabiendo que le quedará una pensión de mierda.
Ahora, los dos somos igual de pringados. Dentro de diez años, fijo que el seguirá igual de pringado y yo… espero que no.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrecito (6 Feb 2018)

mis iotas en la wallet oficial hasta que fosilicen..


----------



## wililon (6 Feb 2018)

Yo he vendido iota que tenía desde septiembre X3,5 (llego a hacerme x12). Es la única crypto que tenía con cambio directo a Fiat. Las demás debía cambiar 2 veces.

La idea es si sigue bajando comprar más abajo y si veo que recupera compraré más adelante. 

Con esto tengo toda mi inversión inicial en Fiat ahora mismo y un tanto más en otras cryptos por si hay rebote no perderlo del todo.


----------



## davitin (6 Feb 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo he abandonado mis iotas, si para la bajada volvere a comprar.
> 
> fue un placer estar aqui.



Has vendido a perdidas? Espero que no.

---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 19:02 ----------




Gian Gastone dijo:


> yo compre IOTAS a 0.57 en Septiembre; No se a que tengo que esperar a que bajen a 0.007?



No había leído este mensaje.

Hombre, tienes que hacer lo que quieras hacer con tu pasta, si crees que va a llegar a 0.007 pues has hecho bien vendiendo, yo opino que este año lo vemos a 25$ mínimo, así que toca hold.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Feb 2018)

Hold, coño, ¿qué somos? ¿Leones o huevones?


----------



## orbeo (6 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Hold, coño, ¿qué somos? ¿Leones o huevones?



Depende de si el gráfico va para arriba o para abajo


----------



## Gian Gastone (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Has vendido a perdidas? Espero que no.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 19:02 ----------
> 
> ...



si las vendi ayer en un arrebato. Creo que ire cargando poco a poco ahora tengo todo en fia menos 2 ICOS, unos DASH y algun LTC q compre caros.


----------



## itaka (6 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Has vendido a perdidas? Espero que no.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-feb-2018 at 19:02 ----------
> 
> ...



joder 25 mínimo, si que eres optimista. ya los firmaba ahora mismo.

pero me parece complicado, porque el crack del btc de entrada a quitado mucha confianza al mercado y tiene pinta que todo estará lateral bajista una buena temporada, 

pero bueno ojala q sea lo que dices.


----------



## notmebug (7 Feb 2018)

¿ opiniones ?

¿A cuánto puede llegar el precio de un MIOTA? (método simple y conservador)


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

Hola a todos, a ver si me podéis ayudar, tengo mis iotas en el wallet, cada 2 o 3 semanas me meto para verlas, pero SORPRESA, ya no las veo... ¿me podéis ayudar? ¿que puedo hacer?
Gracias


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Hola a todos, a ver si me podéis ayudar, tengo mis iotas en el wallet, cada 2 o 3 semanas me meto para verlas, pero SORPRESA, ya no las veo... ¿me podéis ayudar? ¿que puedo hacer?
> Gracias



Recibir + reatach

El otro día fue el snapshot. Hazlo varias veces hasta que vaya saliendo todo el saldo.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Hola a todos, a ver si me podéis ayudar, tengo mis iotas en el wallet, cada 2 o 3 semanas me meto para verlas, pero SORPRESA, ya no las veo... ¿me podéis ayudar? ¿que puedo hacer?
> Gracias



Actualiza el wallet a la última versión y en recibir haz attach to tangle hasta que aparezca todo el saldo.


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Recibir + reatach
> 
> El otro día fue el snapshot. Hazlo varias veces hasta que vaya saliendo todo el saldo.



No entiendo??? Solo me sale en recibir vincular con tangle ¿?


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> No entiendo??? Solo me sale en recibir vincular con tangle ¿?



Si te sale saldo 0, es porque tienes que reconstruir tus direcciones. Esto es debido al snapshot del otro día. Es normal.

Si vas al histórico, entiendo que no tendrás ninguna dirección ahi.

Dale a recibir como si fueses a recibir un envío y pulsa a vincular con tangle (reatach).

Repite la operación tantas veces como sea necesario hasta que salga el saldo completo, a veces sale de golpe y a veces poco a poco.


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Si te sale saldo 0, es porque tienes que reconstruir tus direcciones. Esto es debido al snapshot del otro día. Es normal.
> 
> Si vas al histórico, entiendo que no tendrás ninguna dirección ahi.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Estoy en ello, pero después de 1 hora, sigue a 0 y vinculando... ¿es normal?


----------



## josema82 (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Estoy en ello, pero después de 1 hora, sigue a 0 y vinculando... ¿es normal?



Cambia de nodo.


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Estoy en ello, pero después de 1 hora, sigue a 0 y vinculando... ¿es normal?



No

Puedes subir una captura de la configuración del nodo?


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> No
> 
> Puedes subir una captura de la configuración del nodo?









Muchas gracias


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Muchas gracias



Prueba seleccionando alguno de los primeros de la lista empezando x el primero que tiene menos carga

iota.dance

El peso lo tienes en 14?


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Prueba seleccionando alguno de los primeros de la lista empezando x el primero que tiene menos carga
> 
> iota.dance
> 
> El peso lo tienes en 14?



Gracias, ¿como puedo hacerlo? No tengo ni idea...


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Gracias, ¿como puedo hacerlo? No tengo ni idea...



pera dejame abrir el wallet que no me acuerdo donde esta cada cosa haha

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 11:28 ----------

Vale lo primero en herramientas (tools) pincha en "edit node configuration"

Ahi tienes:

Host
Aqui elijes el nodo. Mira los de la web que te he pasado, los cuantos mas vecinos y menos carga mejor. Es ir probando.

Min Weight Magnitude
Este valor tiene que ser 14

Curl Implementation
Tiene que ser CCurl Implementation

Pones eso asi y vuelves a recuperar las direcciones que es lo que hemos comentado antes


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> pera dejame abrir el wallet que no me acuerdo donde esta cada cosa haha



En Herramientas… Editar condiguraciom del nodo… 

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> pera dejame abrir el wallet que no me acuerdo donde esta cada cosa haha





Que la elijo de esta lista? El peso está en 14, está bien?


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> https://imageshack.com/a/img924/1892/VL3vDA.jpg
> https://imageshack.com/a/img923/7057/xcFeFf.jpg
> 
> Que la elijo de esta lista? El peso está en 14, está bien?



si, lo que te he puesto arriba.


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> si, lo que te he puesto arriba.



Gracias. Ahora ya me pone que dirección vinculada, pero no aparecen los iota. Ahora que tengo que hacer? le doy a ver detalles del paquete y me pone "reransmision" y "promote"


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Gracias. Ahora ya me pone que dirección vinculada, pero no aparecen los iota. Ahora que tengo que hacer? le doy a ver detalles del paquete y me pone "reransmision" y "promote"



retransmision

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 11:44 ----------

pero tienes la ultima version del wallet?


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> retransmision
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 11:44 ----------
> 
> pero tienes la ultima version del wallet?



le doy a retransmisión, pone finalizada pero sigue todo a 0


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Vale empezamos de nuevo.

Una vez tienes configurado el nodo bien, ok.

...........................

Vale cuando te sale saldo 0, se supone que abajo en el historial te sale sin nada. Es asi?


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

ok, ahora en historial me salen las transferencias que se han producido al vincular las direcciones


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

y el saldo?


----------



## josema82 (7 Feb 2018)

Y este es el motivo que la gente sude tanto de IOTA, tienes que hacer un master en NODOs para tenerlas en tu pc.......

Hasta que no lo hagan para que mi abuela use el Wallet, no ira a ningun lado.....

Asi que HOLD. xD


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> y el saldo?



Me sigue apareciendo a 0


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Me sigue apareciendo a 0



sigue dandole a recibir + reatach, con el nodo rulando bien te tienen que salir al final

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 12:23 ----------




josema82 dijo:


> Y este es el motivo que la gente sude tanto de IOTA, tienes que hacer un master en NODOs para tenerlas en tu pc.......
> 
> Hasta que no lo hagan para que mi abuela use el Wallet, no ira a ningun lado.....
> 
> Asi que HOLD. xD



los iotas no se almacenan en el wallet del pc, una vez transfieres iotas al wallet, puedes desinstalarlo perfectametne mientas guardes bien la seed.

de todas formas trinity sale antes de abril


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> sigue dandole a recibir + reatach, con el nodo rulando bien te tienen que salir al final
> 
> Ok, le sigo dando, ¿pero ya no cambio la configuración de nodo? Se van creando historial de transacciones cada vez que le doy...


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> orbeo dijo:
> 
> 
> > sigue dandole a recibir + reatach, con el nodo rulando bien te tienen que salir al final
> ...


----------



## pepeluilli (7 Feb 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Y este es el motivo que la gente sude tanto de IOTA, tienes que hacer un master en NODOs para tenerlas en tu pc.......
> 
> Hasta que no lo hagan para que mi abuela use el Wallet, no ira a ningun lado.....
> 
> Asi que HOLD. xD



+1

El wallet es muy poco amigable, y luego está el tema de no reusar direcciones para recibir....

A ver cuando sale un wallet en condiciones.


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Engongita dijo:
> 
> 
> > supongo que no hiciste una captura de pantalla a tus direcciones antes del snapshot, asi que ahora no puedes comprobar si alguna de esas era tuya.
> ...


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> orbeo dijo:
> 
> 
> > Muchisimas gracias por la ayuda. Llevo toda la mañana vinculando tangle y nada, todo a 0. Esto empieza a desesperar:
> ...


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Feb 2018)

A mi,un nodo que me ha ido bien ha sido el de Bitfinex..
Tambien me ha funcionado muy bien el nodo http://iri1.iota.fm:80


----------



## workforfood (7 Feb 2018)

---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:25:20 | 97366 | 63068 | 67.7% | 6.2 | 4.2 | 0 | 00:10:51 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:25:51 | 97520 | 63068 | 69.1% | 6.1 | 4.2 | 0 | 00:10:51 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:26:21 | 97635 | 63068 | 70.1% | 6.0 | 4.2 | 0 | 00:10:51 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:26:51 | 97809 | 63635 | 85.3% | 6.0 | 5.2 | 0 | 00:03:24 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:27:21 | 97973 | 63635 | 69.5% | 5.9 | 4.1 | 0 | 00:03:24 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:27:53 | 98104 | 63635 | 71.6% | 5.8 | 4.1 | 0 | 00:03:24 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:28:23 | 98214 | 63970 | 83.0% | 5.7 | 4.7 | 0 | 00:05:01 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:28:53 | 98430 | 63970 | 71.7% | 5.8 | 4.1 | 0 | 00:05:01 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:29:24 | 98581 | 63970 | 73.8% | 5.6 | 4.1 | 0 | 00:05:01 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:29:54 | 98705 | 63970 | 75.5% | 5.5 | 4.1 | 0 | 00:05:01 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:30:24 | 98813 | 63970 | 77.0% | 5.4 | 4.1 | 0 | 00:05:01 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 


El tangle va mejorando ahora está haciendo ente 5 y 6 tps cuando no pasaba de 2 con problemas. Veremos si se mantiene o aumenta.


----------



## arras2 (7 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> ---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
> | timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
> +---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
> | Wed, 07 Feb 2018 12:25:20 | 97366 | 63068 | 67.7% | 6.2 | 4.2 | 0 | 00:10:51 | 5.5 | 3.6 | 7.9 | 5.3 |
> ...



Ahora que ya mediochuta... todamún .


----------



## Aún Randyano2 (7 Feb 2018)

arras2 dijo:


> Ahora que ya mediochuta... todamún .



He intentado conectarme al tangle 5 veces y no hay manera. Desisto por hoy :´(


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2018)

Aún Randyano2 dijo:


> He intentado conectarme al tangle 5 veces y no hay manera. Desisto por hoy :´(



Cambia de nodo.


----------



## orbeo (7 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Cambia de nodo.



Exacto, yo esta mañana me he conectado sin problema


----------



## workforfood (7 Feb 2018)

+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:28:37 | 1902 | 242 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:02:57 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:29:07 | 2101 | 242 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:02:57 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:29:37 | 2263 | 242 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:02:57 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:30:07 | 2520 | 258 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:01:34 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:30:37 | 2705 | 258 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:01:34 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:31:08 | 2840 | 258 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:01:34 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:31:39 | 2946 | 258 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:01:34 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:32:09 | 3135 | 1168 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:04:38 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:32:39 | 3354 | 1168 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:04:38 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:33:09 | 3515 | 1168 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:04:38 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 |
| Wed, 07 Feb 2018 17:33:39 | 3723 | 1173 | 0.0% | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 00:02:51 | 0.0 | 0.0 | 0 | 0 

El tangle está caído. Parece que se ha vuelto a poner en marcha.


----------



## NaRNia (7 Feb 2018)

Quien ha dicho q iota llegará a 25$ este año me parece q se ha colado pero bien eh...
De aquí a 3-5 años vista puede, pero ahora mismo aún tiene mucho mucho y mucho q demostrar.
Pero bueno, quien tenga 40.000 miotas, si llega la cotización a 25$ tendrá una kilazo de dólares!!!.
Alguien por aquí escondido con tantas? ,)


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2018)

NaRNia dijo:


> Quien ha dicho q iota llegará a 25$ este año me parece q se ha colado pero bien eh...
> De aquí a 3-5 años vista puede, pero ahora mismo aún tiene mucho mucho y mucho q demostrar.
> Pero bueno, quien tenga 40.000 miotas, si llega la cotización a 25$ tendrá una kilazo de dólares!!!.
> Alguien por aquí escondido con tantas? ,)



El OP tenía muchas más... Seguro. Y aquí leí de alguien que le metió 50k euros cuando estaban a 5 céntimos o por ahí...

---------- Post added 07-feb-2018 at 19:11 ----------

Mirad el twett del Ceo de Fujitsu en Europa

https://twitter.com/kaipasing/status/961266747620909057


----------



## Hinel (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> le doy a retransmisión, pone finalizada pero sigue todo a 0





El día 19 de enero ha habido un robo de iotas bestial. Mire a ver, pero creo que a usted se los han robado. 
TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics y ahí pone usted su direccion iota. 
Saludos.


----------



## easyridergs (7 Feb 2018)

Hinel dijo:


> El día 19 de enero ha habido un robo de iotas bestial. Mire a ver, pero creo que a usted se los han robado.
> TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics y ahí pone usted su direccion iota.
> Saludos.



Sino has generado la seed online y has tenido cuidado en no reutilizar direcciones dificil veo que te las roben, por no decir imposible. 
Genera direcciones a saco, ni promote ni leches, y te aparecerá el saldo sí o sí. También puede ser que te equivoques al introducir la seed y pongas otra, que ya ha pasado.


----------



## Engongita (7 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Sino has generado la seed online y has tenido cuidado en no reutilizar direcciones dificil veo que te las roben, por no decir imposible.
> Genera direcciones a saco, ni promote ni leches, y te aparecerá el saldo sí o sí. También puede ser que te equivoques al introducir la seed y pongas otra, que ya ha pasado.



Hinel ahora mismo valoro todas las opciones, incluso el robo(prefiero tenerlo como última opción), pero ¿como sé mi dirección ahora para meterlo en la página que comentas? 

Easyridergs, no he utilizado nada, de hecho solo hice esa compra (y espero poder hacer más) siguiendo todos los pasos y solo me meto en el wallet para mirarlas  

Y hoy he generado 17 vinculaciones... y nada 

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hinel (7 Feb 2018)

En el exchange en el que compraste las iotas debería figurar la dirección a la cual las has enviado. 
También puedes probar a meter las direcciones que tienes en el Historico (comenzando por la de mas abajo) dentro del wallet. Si has generado la seed online... robo


----------



## emvl (7 Feb 2018)

@Engongita


IOTA Ayuda - IOTA - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin y Criptomonedas en Español


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Feb 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Hinel ahora mismo valoro todas las opciones, incluso el robo(prefiero tenerlo como última opción), pero ¿como sé mi dirección ahora para meterlo en la página que comentas?
> 
> Easyridergs, no he utilizado nada, de hecho solo hice esa compra (y espero poder hacer más) siguiendo todos los pasos y solo me meto en el wallet para mirarlas
> 
> ...




Espero que no hayas generado la semilla online, en algún generador scam que ha pululado por ahí. 

Si no has hecho eso y por lo que me cuentas solo has guardado, tus miotas deberían estar allí.


----------



## pabloalejandro018 (8 Feb 2018)

Taipei, Taiwán busca convertirse en una ciudad inteligente utilizando el poder de la Tecnología de libro contable distribuido (DLT), o Blockchain. La ciudad ha optado por asociarse con IOTA, los inventores de la llamada Tecnología angular para la Internet de las cosas (IoT), para proporcionar una serie de nuevas características tecnológicas para los habitantes.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Feb 2018)

Este año IOTA lo va a petar ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## calamatron (8 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Este año IOTA lo va a petar ¡¡¡¡¡¡



ingenuo,van a empezar las regulaciones e iota ademas no tienen ningun interes en la moneda,ellos se fijan en la tecnologia,olvidaos de q suba a 25 y cosas asi,x lo menos ellos no van a dar de su parte,si sube es x pura especulacion,esta es la verdad,lo demas son pajas mentales.


----------



## davitin (8 Feb 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> ingenuo,van a empezar las regulaciones e iota ademas no tienen ningun interes en la moneda,ellos se fijan en la tecnologia,olvidaos de q suba a 25 y cosas asi,x lo menos ellos no van a dar de su parte,si sube es x pura especulacion,esta es la verdad,lo demas son pajas mentales.



Éramos pocos y parió la puta.


----------



## ridge (9 Feb 2018)

*binance*

Binance lleva un par de dias con la pagina no operativa.Alguien tiene alguna noticia?


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Feb 2018)

ridge dijo:


> Binance lleva un par de dias con la pagina no operativa.Alguien tiene alguna noticia?



https://twitter.com/binance_2017/status/961832765682429952


----------



## easyridergs (9 Feb 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> ingenuo,van a empezar las regulaciones e iota ademas no tienen ningun interes en la moneda,ellos se fijan en la tecnologia,olvidaos de q suba a 25 y cosas asi,x lo menos ellos no van a dar de su parte,si sube es x pura especulacion,esta es la verdad,lo demas son pajas mentales.



Viniendo de ti estoy tranquilo, ya te he leido otras veces y no tienes ni puta idea de lo que hablas.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (9 Feb 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> ingenuo,van a empezar las regulaciones e iota ademas no tienen ningun interes en la moneda,ellos se fijan en la tecnologia,olvidaos de q suba a 25 y cosas asi,x lo menos ellos no van a dar de su parte,si sube es x pura especulacion,esta es la verdad,lo demas son pajas mentales.


----------



## Engongita (9 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Engongita dijo:
> 
> 
> > No te desesperes que tus Iota no han desaparecido, pero si justo hoy están spameando el tangle o haciendo pruebas o lo que sea, puede que cueste más de lo normal.
> ...


----------



## easyridergs (9 Feb 2018)

Acabo de pasar unas IOTAS entre seeds y va fino, fino, en minutos listo. Y el tangle sobrepasando las 10 tps sin despeinarse, quien no vea que estamos ante algo enorme que va a cambiar el mundo es que está muy ciego o es muy tonto.


----------



## Ricardo_gs (9 Feb 2018)

lo único malo que vi en IOTA es que requiere mucho trabajo para el internet de las cosas, bien puede pasar 25-50 años y el protocolo ya seria muy viejo, aunque la ideas es muy buena, "rentar" los recursos que te sobran y automatizar los cobros y pagos solo usando microcontroladores, en mi opinión muy adelantada en su tiempo lo cual no siempre es bueno, mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Feb 2018)

Mirad, una utilidad más del tangle:

https://tanglescanner.com/


----------



## orbeo (13 Feb 2018)

Aquí un fantástico vídeo explicando las diferencias entre rebroadcast/reatach/promote.

IOTA tutorial 13: Rebroadcast, reattach and promote - YouTube


----------



## Superoeo (13 Feb 2018)

¿Os habéis fijado en los muros de compra que tiene el par IOT/BTC en Bitfinex? Me parece una verdadera barbaridad. No sé exactamente qué está ocurriendo por ahí, pero creo que es algo extraño. A ver qué opinais.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Feb 2018)

http://www.tangleblog.com/2018/02/13/iota-infinite-use-cases-in-a-zero-margin-society-and-collaborative-economy/

---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 20:03 ----------




Superoeo dijo:


> ¿Os habéis fijado en los muros de compra que tiene el par IOT/BTC en Bitfinex? Me parece una verdadera barbaridad. No sé exactamente qué está ocurriendo por ahí, pero creo que es algo extraño. A ver qué opinais.



¿Te refieres a soportes fuertes o techos fuertes? 

Lo cierto es que últimamente va calcando los movimientos de BTC, hasta que no saquen algo seguirá sucediendo. Veremos el mercado que hace a partir del día 15 que empieza por fin en nuevo año chino.


----------



## Superoeo (13 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> http://www.tangleblog.com/2018/02/13/iota-infinite-use-cases-in-a-zero-margin-society-and-collaborative-economy/
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-feb-2018 at 20:03 ----------
> 
> ...



Hombre al hablar de muros de compra me refiero a soportes fuertes claro. Pero fuertes de medio millón de Miotas a partir del valor en el que se encuentra ahora.


----------



## Periplo (13 Feb 2018)

Las Iotas bien guardaditas como Oro en paño...


----------



## orbeo (13 Feb 2018)

Hay que tener en cuenta que el wallet trinity sale ya pronto. 

A no muy tardar el módulo IXI que permite meter a Iota en todo tipo de exchanges incluso fuera del entorno cripto en modo fácil.

Y en el Bosh Connectory dijeron que van a hacer una demostración real. No PowerPoint.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Feb 2018)

Superoeo dijo:


> Hombre al hablar de muros de compra me refiero a soportes fuertes claro. Pero fuertes de medio millón de Miotas a partir del valor en el que se encuentra ahora.



Pues es interesante, yo he cambiado el bitcoin que tenía por iota y de momento no va mal, si pega otro pelotazo como el de noviembre diversificare ganancias, aunque serán las justas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Feb 2018)

y la nueva wallet ?...2018 huele a lateralidad and very much bored....:


----------



## easyridergs (14 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> y la nueva wallet ?...2018 huele a lateralidad and very much bored....:



Orbeo te lo explica un pelín más arriba.


----------



## orbeo (14 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> y la nueva wallet ?...2018 huele a lateralidad and very much bored....:



La última fecha que han dado de forma no oficial es "antes de abril".

Se retrasó la formación de equipos de testers pero ahora rula todo.

Ayer estaban votando la elección del esquema de colores para el logo por ejemplo.

Solo hacen públicas chorradas así, pero por lo que dijo hace unos días uno de los probadores es que está funcionando bien.


----------



## itaka (15 Feb 2018)

Parece que recuperamos los 2 dolares. A ver hasta donde nos lleva el rebote


----------



## Luizmi (15 Feb 2018)

Aquí un n00b, es buen momento para entrar en IOTA?


----------



## Periplo (15 Feb 2018)

Bastante bueno,no la volverás a ver tan baja hasta el próximo crak del Btc...

Enviado desde mi S3 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2018)

Creo que nunca está de más recordarlo, nunca generar la semilla (contraseña) en línea. Los generadores de contraseñas son estafas para robar fondos. 

Tampoco descargar wallets no oficiales de IOTA, la versión escritorio solamente se descarga de github.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Feb 2018)

Luizmi dijo:


> Aquí un n00b, es buen momento para entrar en IOTA?



Para mi buenísimo, pero como toda inversión tiene su riesgo que hay que valorar y por supuesto aquí no nos responsabilizamos de nada si sale mal. 

Ahora mismo cotiza barata y está subiendo al mismo ritmo que marca bitcoin, pero lo mejor se espera para este primer cuarto de año, wallet nueva, puede que se anuncien más socios muy importantes (grupo Volkswagen, Fujitsu, Daimler, Porsche, bancos, etc) y la misteriosa Q. 

Ha llegado a cotizar a 5.5 dólares, yo espero que este año supere con creces ese precio, con mucho sube baja de por medio.


----------



## itaka (16 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Para mi buenísimo, pero como toda inversión tiene su riesgo que hay que valorar y por supuesto aquí no nos responsabilizamos de nada si sale mal.
> 
> Ahora mismo cotiza barata y está subiendo al mismo ritmo que marca bitcoin, pero lo mejor se espera para este primer cuarto de año, wallet nueva, puede que se anuncien más socios muy importantes (grupo Volkswagen, Fujitsu, Daimler, Porsche, bancos, etc) y la misteriosa Q.
> 
> Ha llegado a cotizar a 5.5 dólares, yo espero que este año supere con creces ese precio, con mucho sube baja de por medio.



de todo eso, me conformo con que en el primer cuarto del año, a finales de marzo, tengamos wallet decente. 

Nuevos socios no creo que aparezcan hasta que tengan más avanzado el proyecto.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Feb 2018)

Ya sé que este no es el hilo, pero a ver si me podeis orientar...

A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, por favor...estoy registrado en Bittrex ya que quisiera comprar Ardor (cripto que por cierto aún no he encontrado ni se con que otra cripto comprar)...el caso es que cuando entro en la web me aparece un mensaje asi: Will Be deprecated on 7/20. Please move to V1.1 immediatily que viene a ser esta versión se quedara obsoleta el 20 Julio, por favor instale la nueva versión V1.1...esto lo he visto en la sección de API Keys o similar...pero no he visto ningún enlace para actualizar a una nueva versión ¿?....


----------



## josema82 (16 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Ya sé que este no es el hilo, pero a ver si me podeis orientar...
> 
> A ver si alguien me puede ayudar, por favor...estoy registrado en Bittrex ya que quisiera comprar Ardor (cripto que por cierto aún no he encontrado ni se con que otra cripto comprar)...el caso es que cuando entro en la web me aparece un mensaje asi: Will Be deprecated on 7/20. Please move to V1.1 immediatily que viene a ser esta versión se quedara obsoleta el 20 Julio, por favor instale la nueva versión V1.1...esto lo he visto en la sección de API Keys o similar...pero no he visto ningún enlace para actualizar a una nueva versión ¿?....



Ni idea, comentalo en el general de criptos a ver si alguien que este en Bittrex te sabe decir algo, eso o manda un tiket a soporte de bittrex

Edit: Aqui he encontrado info sobre esto.

Entiendo que es para la gente que usa APIS en la web (bots), si no es tu caso, CREO que no te afecta en nada, pero asegurate.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Feb 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Ni idea, comentalo en el general de criptos a ver si alguien que este en Bittrex te sabe decir algo, eso o manda un tiket a soporte de bittrex
> 
> Edit: Aqui he encontrado info sobre esto.
> 
> Entiendo que es para la gente que usa APIS en la web (bots), si no es tu caso, CREO que no te afecta en nada, pero asegurate.



Lo he comentado en ese hilo, pero han pasado de mi como de la mierda...es lo que tiene el no tener caché ni valor añadido, que pides ayuda y ni caso...Yo en cambio no soy así...si puedo y sé, ayudo...en fin...les enviare un ticket a Bittrex...gracias...


----------



## itaka (16 Feb 2018)

la cotización de IOTA está muy pareja a la de btc, estoy seguro que es cosa de los bots. ¿Qué puede significar tanta afinidad? ¿Sostienen el precio? Alguna idea del motivo?

No sigo el resto de monedas, así que no se si es un caso particular o es general en el las altcoins, que repliquen tanto el movimiento de btc.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> la cotización de IOTA está muy pareja a la de btc, estoy seguro que es cosa de los bots. ¿Qué puede significar tanta afinidad? ¿Sostienen el precio? Alguna idea del motivo?
> 
> No sigo el resto de monedas, así que no se si es un caso particular o es general en el las altcoins, que repliquen tanto el movimiento de btc.



Si, hay mucho bot, pero también tiene que ver que IOTA aún no tiene mucho cambio con otras monedas que no sean BTC y Ethereum.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Feb 2018)

IOTA en un exchange canadiense, a ver cuando sale en los grandes que faltan. 


https://twitter.com/EinsteinXchange/status/964556876569460736


----------



## DaniElTirado (17 Feb 2018)

Recuerdo haber comprado unos 10.000 USD en IOTA a unos 3.30 o 3.60, recuerdo que el bitcoin andaba en unos 15000, cuando vendí como 0.7 de ellos para comprar iotas en bitfinex. 

Pues pasa el tiempo y resulta que pierdo desde esa fecha, sin embargo pierdo más en IOTAS que en BTC desde ese momento. Se me queda cara de idiota, yo que pensaba que tal vez esto del iota iría mejor que el BTC.


----------



## orbeo (17 Feb 2018)

Next week: BOSCH BCX with IOTA
Next week: BOSCH BCX with IOTA : CryptoCurrency


----------



## sabueXo (18 Feb 2018)

elfranco dijo:


> Recuerdo haber comprado unos 10.000 USD en IOTA a unos 3.30 o 3.60, recuerdo que el bitcoin andaba en unos 15000, cuando vendí como 0.7 de ellos para comprar iotas en bitfinex.
> 
> Pues pasa el tiempo y resulta que pierdo desde esa fecha, sin embargo pierdo más en IOTAS que en BTC desde ese momento. Se me queda cara de idiota, yo que pensaba que tal vez esto del iota iría mejor que el BTC.



El problema de IOTA para los que entramos en diciembre es que lo pillamos en máximos y estaba el 4º en la lista de las monedas más "caras".

Si pillas algo arriba, lo más sencillo era que bajase.

Me fijé en esto (algo que un novato no sabe) tras ver que todo subía menos IOTA y decidí centrarme en monedas que rondasen la posición 150 (más arriesgado, pero más rentable si va bien).


----------



## davitin (18 Feb 2018)

Tened calma, el año acaba de empezar y estoy seguro que el marketcap será de al menos dos o tres billones al finalizar el año, iota va a subir si o si, y todas las demás también.


----------



## species8472 (18 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Tened calma, el año acaba de empezar y estoy seguro que el marketcap será de al menos dos o tres billones al finalizar el año, iota va a subir si o si, y todas las demás también.



De acuerdo pero tiene pinta que hasta mediados finale de Marzo toca correción y que el btc se quede por los 6.000. Luego en Marzo cuando se hallan comido a las manos débiles hará un x3-x5 hasta Diciembre con una recorrido parecido al de este año, duplicar hasta Julio, lateral hasta Octubre y en Noviembre y Diciembre explosión y está vez la explosión no vendrá tanto del BTC como de las alt


----------



## itaka (19 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> De acuerdo pero tiene pinta que hasta mediados finale de Marzo toca correción y que el btc se quede por los 6.000. Luego en Marzo cuando se hallan comido a las manos débiles hará un x3-x5 hasta Diciembre con una recorrido parecido al de este año, duplicar hasta Julio, lateral hasta Octubre y en Noviembre y Diciembre explosión y está vez la explosión no vendrá tanto del BTC como de las alt



Joer con los detalles que cuentas parece que vienes del futuro.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Feb 2018)

Ya van puliendo el wallet Trinity. Espero que la lentitud en sacar un wallet en condiciones sea por tener uno de los mejores wallets crypto. 


https://amp.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7yomej/trinity_wallet_update_19th_feb/?ref=share&ref_source=twitter&__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Sink Opero (20 Feb 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> De acuerdo pero tiene pinta que hasta mediados finale de Marzo toca correción y que el btc se quede por los 6.000. Luego en Marzo cuando se hallan comido a las manos débiles hará un x3-x5 hasta Diciembre con una recorrido parecido al de este año, duplicar hasta Julio, lateral hasta Octubre y en Noviembre y Diciembre explosión y está vez la explosión no vendrá tanto del BTC como de las alt



¿De verdad crees que BTC bajará de 11000 que está hoy a 6000 para el próximo mes? Yo estaba dudando si metía algo hace un par de semanas, pero viendo que vuelve a dispararse, no sé que hacer....


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

Por favor vended así podré comprar yo más.

Bosch ConnectedWorld 2018 21/22 febrero.

IOTA at Bosch Connect World 2018! : Iota

Estos chavales sí hacen los deberes ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## orbeo (21 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Por favor vended así podré comprar yo más.
> 
> Bosch ConnectedWorld 2018 21/22 febrero.
> 
> ...



La presentación es mañana


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> La presentación es mañana



Mas leña ¡¡¡

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2018)

itsuga dijo:


> iota-transaction-spammer-webapp/replay attack.md at master · joseph14/iota-transaction-spammer-webapp · GitHub
> 
> creo que voy a cambiar mis iotas
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Eso es fud muy viejo, ya lo respondieron bien en la fundación, uno de esos tipos es advisor de zcash, tienen un serio conflicto de intereses como poco, cuando pueda buscaré la respuesta, pero esto no es nada nuevo.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

Iota ahora mismo esta a punto de caramelo para meterle pasta.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2018)

Aquí están muy bien explicados los fuds contra IOTA. Lo gracioso es que estos ataques, sin pruebas, porque si atacas debes demostrarlo, provienen de personas con conexiones con otras cryptos. 
Algunos de estos ataques son patéticos, como el de decir que IOTA pueda usar ternario es una estupidez. 

Es lo que tiene el conflicto de intereses, creo que ni siquiera Ethereum ha sufrido tanto fud, lo cual es inequívocamente un buen síntoma, si IOTA no les diese miedo simplemente la ignorarian.

Ladran, luego... 


https://www.google.es/amp/s/amp.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/7j81tq/fud_copy_pastas/

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 17:40 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Mas leña ¡¡¡
> 
> Twitter



Mola el cacharrito, y funciona con IOTA, usos reales.


----------



## Gian Gastone (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Iota ahora mismo esta a punto de caramelo para meterle pasta.



Me espero al nivel 0.57$ que la cosa esta muy revuelta. Ahora ya no me pillan sin fiat a mano. jeje.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2018)

¿Seguro que deseáis vender? 

https://twitter.com/Stefferber/status/966361966431358978

Volkswagen anuncia cooperación con IOTA.


----------



## orbeo (21 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Seguro que deseáis vender?
> 
> Twitter
> 
> Volkswagen anuncia cooperación con IOTA.



Ivaylo Yanev: "#Volkswagen

el video de la presentación


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Ivaylo Yanev: "#Volkswagen
> 
> el video de la presentación



Me parece impresionante, apuesta sin remilgos de Bosch por IOTA. Estamos ante una verdadera revolución que vendrá de la mano de IOTA, y muchos ya tenemos la suerte estar dentro. Entrad los que todavía estais fuera, sino lo haceis os vais a arrepentir toda la vida.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me parece impresionante, apuesta sin remilgos de Bosch por IOTA. Estamos ante una verdadera revolución que vendrá de la mano de IOTA, y muchos ya tenemos la suerte estar dentro. Entrad los que todavía estais fuera, sino lo haceis os vais a arrepentir toda la vida.



Como ves el tema de iot chain? Podrían coexistir ambos sistemas? Iot chain parece que es más de tipo corporativo para china...yo es que, como ya he dicho alguna vez, tengo pasta metida en las dos.


----------



## itaka (21 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Me parece impresionante, apuesta sin remilgos de Bosch por IOTA. Estamos ante una verdadera revolución que vendrá de la mano de IOTA, y muchos ya tenemos la suerte estar dentro. Entrad los que todavía estais fuera, sino lo haceis os vais a arrepentir toda la vida.



estoy seguro que iota es una buena apuesta, pero el tema es si ahora compensa más cambiar a otra cripto, ya que igual sigue bajando respecto al btc.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> estoy seguro que iota es una buena apuesta, pero el tema es si ahora compensa más cambiar a otra cripto, ya que igual sigue bajando respecto al btc.



Si cambias de moneda, iota bajara mas aun, lo que hace de barrera para el precio son los holders.

Ademas, ahora mismo todo es un campo minado, en cual moneda vas a ganar dienro ahora mismo?

Mas bien, ahora es epoca de pasar dinero de la cuenta corriente al exchange y pillar de todo a bajo precio, no solo iotas.


----------



## itaka (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si cambias de moneda, iota bajara mas aun, lo que hace de barrera para el precio son los holders.
> 
> Ademas, ahora mismo todo es un campo minado, en cual moneda vas a ganar dienro ahora mismo?




sería cambiar a btc, me fastidia ver como ha bajado la pariedad iota/btc de 0.00023 a 0.00017 que estamos ahora. 

se demora mucho la salida de la wallet, la Q, no se, igual el goteo sige hasta 0.00014 o 0.00013 que fue la base del movimiento alcista que llevo a 4.5 dolares y 0.00039 respecto al btc.

No se, todo son conjeturas. es un dolor ver el goteo día tras día.


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2018)

And yes, a lot of stuff going on at Bosch Connected World with Bosch and Volkswagen, these things will be elaborated on in the following weeks. Exciting times


Esto dice el vikingo por discord.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Como ves el tema de iot chain? Podrían coexistir ambos sistemas? Iot chain parece que es más de tipo corporativo para china...yo es que, como ya he dicho alguna vez, tengo pasta metida en las dos.



En la iot china también estuve yo y puede que tenga mucho futuro pero están muy verdes comparados con IOTA. De momento es token de ethereum y están en desarrollar su DAG y al final es como tantas, cumplirán con su desarrollo técnico?, y luego, sabrán vender el producto? Puede que sí, pero es que IOTA ya está aquí, están a años luz y va a ser la puta bomba. Después de varios desengaños solo meto pasta en blockchains punteras y ahora mismo el top son IOTA y ARDOR, lo demás está por detrás. He montado un nodo para forjar Ardor con RaspberryPi y en breve montaré otro para IOTA, solo para ayudar a las redes, redes que ya están aquí.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> sería cambiar a btc, me fastidia ver como ha bajado la pariedad iota/btc de 0.00023 a 0.00017 que estamos ahora.
> 
> se demora mucho la salida de la wallet, la Q, no se, igual el goteo sige hasta 0.00014 o 0.00013 que fue la base del movimiento alcista que llevo a 4.5 dolares y 0.00039 respecto al btc.
> 
> No se, todo son conjeturas. es un dolor ver el goteo día tras día.



Para eso cambia a tether y recompra cuando todo empiece a subir con fuerza, ahora mismo bitcoin esta bajando y todo baja a la par, si te metes ahora iras perdiendo valor hasta que rebote, pero es que cuando rebote rebotara tambien todo lo demas, a menos que se ponga en modo "agujero negro"...todo es una apuesta, yo, como te digo, mejor mantengo posiciones (no vendo en perdidas ni loco, iota no es un chicharro) y voy pasando pasta a la cuenta para pillar barato.

---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 21:15 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> En la iot china también estuve yo y puede que tenga mucho futuro pero están muy verdes comparados con IOTA. De momento es token de ethereum y están en desarrollar su DAG y al final es como tantas, cumplirán con su desarrollo técnico?, y luego, sabrán vender el producto? Puede que sí, pero es que IOTA ya está aquí, están a años luz y va a ser la puta bomba. Después de varios desengaños solo meto pasta en blockchains punteras y ahora mismo el top son IOTA y ARDOR, lo demás está por detrás. He montado un nodo para forjar Ardor con RaspberryPi y en breve montaré otro para IOTA, solo para ayudar a las redes, redes que ya están aquí.



Ya se que es offtopic pero, que capitalizacion le ves a ardor para este año? mojate.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Para eso cambia a tether y recompra cuando todo empiece a subir con fuerza, ahora mismo bitcoin esta bajando y todo baja a la par, si te metes ahora iras perdiendo valor hasta que rebote, pero es que cuando rebote rebotara tambien todo lo demas, a menos que se ponga en modo "agujero negro"...todo es una apuesta, yo, como te digo, mejor mantengo posiciones (no vendo en perdidas ni loco, iota no es un chicharro) y voy pasando pasta a la cuenta para pillar barato.
> 
> ---------- Post added 21-feb-2018 at 21:15 ----------
> 
> ...



Espero que llegue a 10$ por token, multiplica tu mismo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2018)

no para de bajar...no entiendo nada...con la de empresas que están detrás IOTA...


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no para de bajar...no entiendo nada...con la de empresas que están detrás IOTA...



La gente aún no lo sabe, yo solo digo que cada cual haga lo que quiera y compre o venda lo que quiera, pero esta gente, Bosch y grupo VW no se ha asociado y no han comprado tokens de IOTA para cagarla. 

Tened un poco de cabeza que la partida es larga pero los ases ya los tiene IOTA.


----------



## davitin (21 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> no para de bajar...no entiendo nada...con la de empresas que están detrás IOTA...



No hay nada que entender, nada va a subir mientras Bitcoin este a la baja.

No podeis aguantar al menos hasta el verano?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Feb 2018)

si si...de hecho ahora mismo es lo único que holdeo desde NOV-17...quiero creer en ella...he tenido ETH, LTC, XRP, XLM y lo he ido vendiendo todo...


----------



## workforfood (22 Feb 2018)

El tangle va igual que en Agosto del año pasado

timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:07:22 | 3815 | 402 | 12.6% | 2.6 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:03:28 | 2.2 | 0.2 | 2.6 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:07:52 | 3906 | 402 | 9.9% | 2.7 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:03:28 | 2.2 | 0.2 | 2.7 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:08:23 | 4014 | 424 | 11.0% | 2.8 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:05:16 | 2.2 | 0.2 | 2.8 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:08:53 | 4102 | 424 | 10.8% | 2.8 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:05:16 | 2.2 | 0.2 | 2.8 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:09:23 | 4192 | 424 | 10.6% | 2.9 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:05:16 | 2.2 | 0.2 | 2.9 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:09:54 | 4276 | 424 | 6.7% | 2.9 | 0.2 | 0 | 00:05:16 | 2.2 | 0.2 | 2.9 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:10:24 | 4362 | 424 | 6.6% | 3.0 | 0.2 | 0 | 00:05:16 | 2.2 | 0.2 | 3.0 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:10:54 | 4468 | 497 | 10.3% | 3.1 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:07:18 | 2.3 | 0.3 | 3.1 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:11:24 | 4572 | 497 | 10.1% | 3.1 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:07:18 | 2.3 | 0.2 | 3.1 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:11:55 | 4665 | 497 | 8.8% | 3.1 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:07:18 | 2.3 | 0.2 | 3.1 | 0.4 |
| Thu, 22 Feb 2018 09:12:25 | 4748 | 497 | 8.8% | 3.2 | 0.3 | 0 | 00:07:18 | 2.3 | 0.2 | 3.2 | 0.4 

Solo cuando se ha producido el Snapshot de hace unas semanas llegó a cifras del 7 tps con niveles de confirmación altos pero al poco vuelve a lo de siempre. Y veo que están forzando a que suban las TPS pero las tasas de confirnmación van por los suelos.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> El tangle va igual que en Agosto del año pasado
> 
> timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
> +---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
> ...



Que no te enteras, es por falta de transacciones. A más transacciones más tira el Tangle.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> El tangle va igual que en Agosto del año pasado.
> 
> Solo cuando se ha producido el Snapshot de hace unas semanas llegó a cifras del 7 tps con niveles de confirmación altos pero al poco vuelve a lo de siempre. Y veo que están forzando a que suban las TPS pero las tasas de confirnmación van por los suelos.



Lo de veo que lo están forzando para sacar más tps es una afirmación tuya sin ninguna base, porque realmente no sabemos porqué unos días da picos más altos y otros días más bajos en los tps. 

Creo que aquí hay una posible respuesta:

https://twitter.com/BoschSI/status/966345095653089280

De todos modos yo me quedo con lo que piensan en VW:

https://twitter.com/JohannJungwirth/status/966568625544015872

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 16:02 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Que no te enteras, es por falta de transacciones. A más transacciones más tira el Tangle.



Cierto, esa es la teoría y la verdad es que por desgracia está el mercado muy parado.


----------



## easyridergs (22 Feb 2018)

Solo hay que mirar las transacciones totales que había el 7 de febrero en la estadistica que posteó el mismo worforfood, llegaban casi a 100k, ahora en torno a 4k, y que pasa ahora pues que va lento, a menos demanda de transacciones más lento va, a más demanda más rápido y esto lo hace una puta genialidad, a ver si van a ser tontos estos de Bosch. Cuando quieren demostrar que el Tangle tira lo spamean con transacciones a 0, simplemente para darle chicha y aumenten las TPS. Al final es como cuando le damos al promote en el wallet, te genera una transacción a 0 que ayuda a confirmar la tuya, esto lo acabará haciendo solo el wallet. Ahora mismo, con la tecnología actual, el único sistema que puede sustentar el internet of the things masivo es IOTA con su Tangle y eso lo sabe Bosch, Fujitsu, VW, sino de que van a estar allí, que no son unos pardillos.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Solo hay que mirar las transacciones totales que había el 7 de febrero en la estadistica que posteó el mismo worforfood, llegaban casi a 100k, ahora en torno a 4k, y que pasa ahora pues que va lento, a menos demanda de transacciones más lento va, a más demanda más rápido y esto lo hace una puta genialidad, a ver si van a ser tontos estos de Bosch. Cuando quieren demostrar que el Tangle tira lo spamean con transacciones a 0, simplemente para darle chicha y aumenten las TPS. Al final es como cuando le damos al promote en el wallet, te genera una transacción a 0 que ayuda a confirmar la tuya, esto lo acabará haciendo solo el wallet. Ahora mismo, con la tecnología actual, el único sistema que puede sustentar el internet of the things masivo es IOTA con su Tangle y eso lo sabe Bosch, Fujitsu, VW, sino de que van a estar allí, que no son unos pardillos.



Hablando de Fujitsu, también están trabajando con IOTA y su integración en sus aparatos :

https://twitter.com/kaipasing/status/966624622333612032


----------



## D´Omen (22 Feb 2018)

Si sigue cayendo hasta los infiernos creo que me voy a animar a meter bien de pasta, con XRP hice lo propio hace unos días también. 

Llevo unos días leyendo sobre el tema IOTA y me gusta bastante, me fascina el concepto de que puede transformar las redes de telecomunicación en redes de transacciones, aunque hay cosas que no termino de ver, es una tecnologia que si se termina de desarrollar puede ser muy puntera y que puede implicar muchos avances en diversos campos y la manera de como se intercambian los datos en diferentes maquinas y aparatos e incluso puede suponer una revolución, pero no veo clara su aplicación monetaria y eso me tira para atrás, no me salgais con lo de que la nevera me comprara la leche por favor, aparte de esto ¿alguien sabe de exchange donde se pueda comrpar directo en dolares o euros?


----------



## orbeo (22 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Si sigue cayendo hasta los infiernos creo que me voy a animar a meter bien de pasta, con XRP hice lo propio hace unos días también.
> 
> Llevo unos días leyendo sobre el tema IOTA y me gusta bastante, me fascina el concepto de que puede transformar las redes de telecomunicación en redes de transacciones, aunque hay cosas que no termino de ver, es una tecnologia que si se termina de desarrollar puede ser muy puntera y que puede implicar muchos avances en diversos campos y la manera de como se intercambian los datos en diferentes maquinas y aparatos e incluso puede suponer una revolución, pero no veo clara su aplicación monetaria y eso me tira para atrás, no me salgais con lo de que la nevera me comprara la leche por favor, aparte de esto ¿alguien sabe de exchange donde se pueda comrpar directo en dolares o euros?




Comprar directo con fiat tal como se compra Btc en Coinbase por ejemplo no.
Aquí tienes los exchanges donde esta Iota:

IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Lo normal es que compres btc/eth x los canales que más cómodos te sean y de ahí a Binance o Bitfinex y ahí los cambias.

Para compra directa sale una web Alemana, no recuerdo la fecha pero igual hasta verano no sale, no me hagas mucho caso que no recuerdo ahora bien la fecha.


----------



## D´Omen (22 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Comprar directo con fiat tal como se compra Btc en Coinbase por ejemplo no.
> Aquí tienes los exchanges donde esta Iota:
> 
> IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> ...



Sip, normalmente tiro con binance,,,bueno no osbtante acabo de ver que ETH no anda caro para entrar desde allí


----------



## tigrecito (22 Feb 2018)

Ha terminado ya la feria de Bosch? Algo interesante mas allá de q se confirmen desarrollos con VW, etc..?

Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Si sigue cayendo hasta los infiernos creo que me voy a animar a meter bien de pasta, con XRP hice lo propio hace unos días también.
> 
> Llevo unos días leyendo sobre el tema IOTA y me gusta bastante, me fascina el concepto de que puede transformar las redes de telecomunicación en redes de transacciones, aunque hay cosas que no termino de ver, es una tecnologia que si se termina de desarrollar puede ser muy puntera y que puede implicar muchos avances en diversos campos y la manera de como se intercambian los datos en diferentes maquinas y aparatos e incluso puede suponer una revolución, pero no veo clara su aplicación monetaria y eso me tira para atrás, no me salgais con lo de que la nevera me comprara la leche por favor, aparte de esto ¿alguien sabe de exchange donde se pueda comrpar directo en dolares o euros?




Una de las cosas de las que se habla es la de vender datos, esto a nivel empresarial, datos verificados por la propia red, como los que ofrece una estación metereologica por ejemplo. Parece que los datos están muy cotizados por las empresas pero hasta ahora se desperdiciaban porque no existía un sistema como IOTA que permite el intercambio fiable de estos. 

El pago automático de la carga eléctrica y el estacionamiento en vehículos, su mantenimiento ( ahí ya no sé como será, pero de eso hablo el ejecutivo de Volkswagen), tal vez también se busca que los coches autónomos, taxis por ejemplo, se paguen todo solos, suena muy futurista, pero es en lo que están pensando.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2018 at 22:59 ----------




tigrecito dijo:


> Ha terminado ya la feria de Bosch? Algo interesante mas allá de q se confirmen desarrollos con VW, etc..?
> 
> Enviado desde mi A0001 mediante Tapatalk



Pues lo mejor es que Volkswagen le ha dado un gran protagonismo, se nota que les encanta la tecnología, bastantes minutos hablando de IOTA y han dicho que han invertido, lo que no sabemos si en tokens o en ayudar a IOTA en el desarrollo de la tecnología.
Fujitsu también apuesta por IOTA, yo lo he visto muy positivo, también gente de Deutsche Telekom han estado muy cerca de Dominik. 

El Vikingo ha dicho que pronto vamos a ver muchos desarrollos fruto de estas colaboraciones. 

Y otra cosa interesante es que a finales de este año vamos a ver procesadores ternarios que funcionarán con IOTA, aunque de momento serán prototipos.

Me parece increíble que el mercado aún no haya reconocido esto, pero a veces las cosas llevan tiempo.


----------



## unvistazo.com (23 Feb 2018)

IOTA es una operación de marketing total orquestada por unos jovenes timadores, queda Bitcoin para años y otra más. IOTA NO SERA

TAL VEZ: IoT Chain (ITC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

Cuando vi que mintieron con lo de microsoft, y uno de estos "niñatos" se puso a insultar a seguidores del Bitcoin, me di cuenta que esta moneda no es de frikys sino de timadores.


ForoCripto


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> IOTA es una operación de marketing total orquestada por unos jovenes timadores, queda Bitcoin para años y otra más. IOTA NO SERA
> 
> TAL VEZ: IoT Chain (ITC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Bitcoin a largo plazo va a tener problemas bastante serios con la computación cuántica y la minería. 

Lo de timo es un argumento bastante lamentable, ¿has visto la conferencia de Bosch, lo que piensan en Volkswagen y Fujitsu sobre IOTA? 

Y lo de IoT Chain es la risa, yo la llevo, pero ni si quiera tiene aún un token funcional, de momento corre en ethereum, por lo tanto es aún un whipaper. 

Esperaba de un fanboy de bitcoin mejores argumentos...


----------



## Mig29 (23 Feb 2018)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> IOTA es una operación de marketing total orquestada por unos jovenes timadores, queda Bitcoin para años y otra más. IOTA NO SERA
> 
> TAL VEZ: IoT Chain (ITC) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap
> 
> ...



Y que argumentos tienes para defender eso que dices?
No me creo que estos chavales hayan sido capaces de timer a compañías como Bosch, Volkswagen, Fujitsu, a la ciudad de Taipei......


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

Esto es un rumor, es posible que Bosch tenga contratos con una empresa muy grande de China para desarrollar la ciudad inteligente. 

https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/966983915436158978


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

Nuestro amigo el calvo ha puesto un vídeo de IOTA, recomiendo verlo más o menos por la mitad, porque al principio se va por las ramas con sus locuras habituales... 

https://youtu.be/LHZak-2jmMs

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 17:17 ----------

Y aquí la parte en la que el ejecutivo de Volkswagen habla de IOTA, en YouTube. 

Cuando dice partnership con Bosh y con ellos se puede escuchar un ohhh en la sala.
También dice que les parece una tecnología disruptiva entre otras cosas. 

https://youtu.be/aFqLYb7vP0M


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (23 Feb 2018)

pues se debería reflejar en su valor de mercado...aquí pasa algo...nos quieren aburrir con la cotización para que abandonemos el barco....como con el oro y la plata...:


----------



## Mig29 (23 Feb 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> pues se debería reflejar en su valor de mercado...aquí pasa algo...nos quieren aburrir con la cotización para que abandonemos el barco....como con el oro y la plata...:



El precio es completamente lógico, es más, lo veo hasta muy elevado para estar en una fase beta. La capitalización de mercado es de 5000 millones de dólares, para algo que aún no es funcional. Cuando despliegue su potencial subirá muchísimo más.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> El precio es completamente lógico, es más, lo veo hasta muy elevado para estar en una fase beta. La capitalización de mercado es de 5000 millones de dólares, para algo que aún no es funcional. Cuando despliegue su potencial subirá muchísimo más.



Eso es lo lógico, tienes toda la razón pero ves a Cardano, prácticamente un whipaper que supuestamente mejora a ethereum, a stellar o a un fork de bitcoin cotizando donde cotizan y yo veo que para este mercado IOTA está infravaloradisima. 

También es cierto que al ser un mercado bastante ilógico pasan a veces cosas como estas. El tiempo pondrá a las monedas buenas donde corresponde, de eso tampoco tengo ninguna duda y además pensad en que si los mercados no fueran tan ineficientes no nos darían estas buenas oportunidades de compra.


----------



## D´Omen (23 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> *Una de las cosas de las que se habla es la de vender datos, esto a nivel empresarial, datos verificados por la propia red, como los que ofrece una estación metereologica por ejemplo.* Parece que los datos están muy cotizados por las empresas pero hasta ahora se desperdiciaban porque no existía un sistema como IOTA que permite el intercambio fiable de estos.
> 
> El pago automático de la carga eléctrica y el estacionamiento en vehículos, su mantenimiento ( ahí ya no sé como será, pero de eso hablo el ejecutivo de Volkswagen), tal vez también se busca que los coches autónomos, taxis por ejemplo, se paguen todo solos, suena muy futurista, pero es en lo que están pensando..



Sip, y datos para mercado de consumo y etc, las recargas de baterias, los balances de producción de energia, recargas, contadores y ect, pero cómo serán pagados esos datos, como va fluir ese sistema monetario, se habla mucho de lo que va hacer la teconologia pero no como va a fluir su mercado.

Evidentemente todos entendemos que será pagado mediante IOTA, pero cuál es el proceso; qué es lo que va hacer que el token iota valga pasta?; sus creadores aspiran a moneda de cambio estilo BTC pero dentro de internet?; todos tendremos que comprar IOTAs para comprar servicios de ciertas cosas?; o será por ejemplo más un estilo de como lo ha planteado XRP donde las compañias usuarias para obtener datos y comunicar sus máquinas compran grandes cantidades de IOTA para sus redes y el uso de la teconologia con sus aparatos (porque sin el token la tecnologia no funciona) y esto hace que los iotas en el mercado libre esten cotizados?,

Parece muy obvia mi pregunta pero saber estos detalles irian bien para entender si será un activo valioso o no. LLevo poco leyendo sobre el tema todo sea dicho y no he econtrado mucho pero es la primera pregunta que me viene a la mente. 

Es que comprar el token no es lo mismo que invertir en la tecnologia, no son acciones ni participaciones de una empresa, todo esto se basa en el token se utilice y resuelva un problema real, qué evitaria que BOSCH implementase su propio sistema IOTA, con la tecnologia IOTA en sus coches autonomos sin niguna ambición monetaria? no es lo que creo pero iOTA puede ser muy potente tecnologicamente pero podria no tener ningún valor en el mercado de crptos


----------



## workforfood (23 Feb 2018)

Lo que planteas es comun a todas las criptomonedas, pero ten en cuenta que esto no ha pasado de la fase exchange o sea no llega a version alfa, no lo usa nadie ni para pagar un cafe, es solo fase especulacion, porque su precio se basa en eso numero limitado y su precio aumenta segun demanda. Que haya tecnologia IOT basada en IOTA pero que se use un token que no se compre en exchages y que su logica economica sea otra puede ser.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 22:07 ----------

Por ahora solo se esta probando la tecnologia, como blockchain hace con las LN, lo demas especular como va a evolucionar el mundo cripto.


----------



## Neleo (23 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Sip, y datos para mercado de consumo y etc, las recargas de baterias, los balances de producción de energia, recargas, contadores y ect, pero cómo serán pagados esos datos, como va fluir ese sistema monetario, se habla mucho de lo que va hacer la teconologia pero no como va a fluir su mercado.
> 
> Evidentemente todos entendemos que será pagado mediante IOTA, pero cuál es el proceso; qué es lo que va hacer que el token iota valga pasta?; sus creadores aspiran a moneda de cambio estilo BTC pero dentro de internet?; todos tendremos que comprar IOTAs para comprar servicios de ciertas cosas?; o será por ejemplo más un estilo de como lo ha planteado XRP donde las compañias usuarias para obtener datos y comunicar sus máquinas compran grandes cantidades de IOTA para sus redes y el uso de la teconologia con sus aparatos (porque sin el token la tecnologia no funciona) y esto hace que los iotas en el mercado libre esten cotizados?,
> 
> ...



La fe radica en que es un token limitado, vease no se pueden sacar mas iotas al mundo por arte de magia. En caso de que se utilicen grandes fondos acapararian grandes cantidades, la oferta de iotas se limitaria pero la demanda seguiraia igual. Menos oferta, misma demanda precio parriba.

Cuantos dolares hay en el mundo? Cuantos Iotas? Y dentro de un año? A la vez en es esto en lo que radica el precio de todas las cryptos.

Pero bueno, esto es de acuerdo a mi diploma de economia del bar manolo


----------



## workforfood (23 Feb 2018)

Por otro lado la mayor parte de la gente metida en esto le da igual la utilidad futura la mayoria solo especula y si vuelve a subir lo vendera de inmediato todo como hizo el OP.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Sip, y datos para mercado de consumo y etc, las recargas de baterias, los balances de producción de energia, recargas, contadores y ect, pero cómo serán pagados esos datos, como va fluir ese sistema monetario, se habla mucho de lo que va hacer la teconologia pero no como va a fluir su mercado.
> 
> Evidentemente todos entendemos que será pagado mediante IOTA, pero cuál es el proceso; qué es lo que va hacer que el token iota valga pasta?; sus creadores aspiran a moneda de cambio estilo BTC pero dentro de internet?; todos tendremos que comprar IOTAs para comprar servicios de ciertas cosas?; o será por ejemplo más un estilo de como lo ha planteado XRP donde las compañias usuarias para obtener datos y comunicar sus máquinas compran grandes cantidades de IOTA para sus redes y el uso de la teconologia con sus aparatos (porque sin el token la tecnologia no funciona) y esto hace que los iotas en el mercado libre esten cotizados?,
> 
> ...



Bosh ha comprado una gran cantidad de monedas de IOTA. Piensan que la moneda va a valer mucho más. Volkswagen ha dicho que se pagarán estas cosas con IOTA, no con ningún derivado. Para que internet de las cosas funcione estas empresas deben adoptar un token estandar y neutral y ese es el de IOTA, esa es también una de las razones por las que IOTA es una fundación sin animo de lucro (los desarrolladores compraron los tokens) y no una empresa, tratar de mantener la neutralidad. Si cada uno saca un token el internet de las cosas no va a ser lo mismo y eso lo saben todos.

Como detalle curioso el advisor de Volkswagen en IOTA, cobra en iotas, una buena señal, esta misma persona dijo que cada automóvil llevará una billetera en el futuro, y en este caso va a ser seguro de IOTA.

Piensa también en que a Bosh le interesa también esa neutralidad, Daimler, VW, Porsche, BMW son partners de Bosh y lo que les interesa es implementar un estandar y más siendo todos alemanes yo no dudo que van a remar en la misma dirección.

Solamente con ese mercado de carga eléctrica , si IOTA obtiene una pasarela fiat rápida, puede hacer Moon... Es un mercado enorme. Otros mercados como los de las farmacéuticas o bancos ya se me escapan un poco más, pero por ese lado también hay cosas atadas, seguramente a nivel bancario se pueda usar IOTA como un medio extraordinario para hacer transferencias internacionales sin ningún coste, pero como te digo, ahí se me escapa más.

Otra cosa es que esto es capital riesgo y en un mercado tan volátil pueden pasar muchas cosas, yo empecé a 0.8, bajó a 0.35, subió a 5.5 y ahora estamos a 1.73. Pero lo que cuenta es cuanto va a costar dentro de 4,5 o 6 años.

---------- Post added 23-feb-2018 at 22:31 ----------




workforfood dijo:


> Por otro lado la mayor parte de la gente metida en esto le da igual la utilidad futura la mayoria solo especula y si vuelve a subir lo vendera de inmediato todo como hizo el OP.



Claro, es lo que pasa todos los días en los mercados, a ver si crees que los que compran acciones de inditex o iberdrola lo hacen por amor a estas compañías. 

Evidentemente se invierte para sacar dinero y el primero que invierte es el que más dinero va a sacar, especialmente en cosas disruptivas. 

De todos modos, yo no voy a vender a la próxima subida, voy a largo, no tenía tanta pasta como el OP, quien por cierto, se reservo un 20%, no vendió todo.

Pero cuando llegué al precio que me interesa venderé también un 80% , no seamos hipócritas.


----------



## itaka (23 Feb 2018)

la verdad que estaría bien que nos visitará el autor del hilo y nos diera su opinión sobre la tendencia del mercado.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> la verdad que estaría bien que nos visitará el autor del hilo y nos diera su opinión sobre la tendencia del mercado.



Por las opiniones de este tío pagaría... Un fenómeno, lo clavó todo, pero ahora creo que está con un yate por las maldivas.


----------



## itaka (24 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por las opiniones de este tío pagaría... Un fenómeno, lo clavó todo, pero ahora creo que está con un yate por las maldivas.



Y tanto que pagariamos, la verdad que pensé vender cuando él vendió, pero la avaricia me pudo. 

Hace bien disfrutar en el yate, a ver si para la próxima subida podemos nosotros tb.

Si llega a valores de 10 dolares voy a proponer a todos hacer una kedadaen tahilandia.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> Y tanto que pagariamos, la verdad que pensé vender cuando él vendió, pero la avaricia me pudo.
> 
> Hace bien disfrutar en el yate, a ver si para la próxima subida podemos nosotros tb.
> 
> Si llega a valores de 10 dolares voy a proponer a todos hacer una kedadaen tahilandia.



El vendió porque le salió bien también la jugada con otras cryptos, pero su objetivo eran los 10 dólares. Seguramente se hubiese salido en diciembre cuando olía mal BTC y reentrado mucho más abajo. 
Pero dijo que esto iba a llegar pronto a los 10 dólares y ya conocemos que tenia una tasa de acierto legendaria...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2018)

Volkswagen kündigt Zusammenarbeit mit IOTA an - com! professional

Lo de Volkswagen empieza a comentarse ya por medios generalistas. En paginas de cryptos como cointelegraf o coindesk ni una noticia.


----------



## D´Omen (24 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bosh ha comprado una gran cantidad de monedas de IOTA. Piensan que la moneda va a valer mucho más. Volkswagen ha dicho que se pagarán estas cosas con IOTA, no con ningún derivado. Para que internet de las cosas funcione estas empresas deben adoptar un token estandar y neutral y ese es el de IOTA, esa es también una de las razones por las que IOTA es una fundación sin animo de lucro (los desarrolladores compraron los tokens) y no una empresa, tratar de mantener la neutralidad. Si cada uno saca un token el internet de las cosas no va a ser lo mismo y eso lo saben todos.
> 
> Como detalle curioso el advisor de Volkswagen en IOTA, cobra en iotas, una buena señal, esta misma persona dijo que cada automóvil llevará una billetera en el futuro, y en este caso va a ser seguro de IOTA.
> 
> ...



Bueno ponia el ejemplo de Bosch por poner uno. Para mi, lo realista seria una pasarela FIAT>IOTA>FIAT (esa billetera pagará la recarga electrica, o la carrera, o el tiempo de uso, pero el valor de la billetera estará comprada con FIAT, al igual que vehículo en sí o el cobro final que haga la empresa prestataria del servicio de marras), donde la gente o los usuarios estan pagando en FIAT pero en la red es IOTA y que todos apostaran por usar IOTA, entre otras cosas porque cuantos más usuarios mejor funciona, esto lo pondria por los nubes ya que una cifra grande estaria "cautiva" y en uso real para dar esos servicios, y el resto seria más que una moneda, un activo o una reserva de valor cotizando en un mercado sin perjuicio de que puntualmente en algún sitio puedes pagar directamente con él.

Lo de la especulación no deja de ser ilogico a veces, de hecho IOTA vale más que XRP y todavia no es nada más que una tecnologia con potencial y con valedores fuertes que quieren usarla, el segundo tiene un proyecto claro, al margen de lo reacio que es a esta cripto el idealismo que hay entorno al mercado cripto, o de que como proyecto empresarial acabe funcionando, la idea y la razón por la que se convertirán en algo cotizado esta clara y además ya hay entidades usando el sistema con el token inmerso. 

De hecho son estas cosas las que me hacen comprender por ejemplo el ostiazo de estos dias, mucha gente solo esta buscando pegar el pelotazo rápido, veremos que vuelve a subir, incluso a lo loco, pero justamente IOTA parece más una buena inversión a medio-largo plazo.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Bueno ponia el ejemplo de Bosch por poner uno. Para mi, lo realista seria una pasarela FIAT>IOTA>FIAT (esa billetera pagará la recarga electrica, o la carrera, o el tiempo de uso, pero el valor de la billetera estará comprada con FIAT, al igual que vehículo en sí o el cobro final que haga la empresa prestataria del servicio de marras), donde la gente o los usuarios estan pagando en FIAT pero en la red es IOTA y que todos apostaran por usar IOTA, entre otras cosas porque cuantos más usuarios mejor funciona, esto lo pondria por los nubes ya que una cifra grande estaria "cautiva" y en uso real para dar esos servicios, y el resto seria más que una moneda, un activo o una reserva de valor cotizando en un mercado sin perjuicio de que puntualmente en algún sitio puedes pagar directamente con él.
> 
> Lo de la especulación no deja de ser ilogico a veces, de hecho IOTA vale más que XRP y todavia no es nada más que una tecnologia con potencial y con valedores fuertes que quieren usarla, el segundo tiene un proyecto claro, al margen de lo reacio que es a esta cripto el idealismo que hay entorno al mercado cripto, o de que como proyecto empresarial acabe funcionando, la idea y la razón por la que se convertirán en algo cotizado esta clara y además ya hay entidades usando el sistema con el token inmerso.
> 
> De hecho son estas cosas las que me hacen comprender por ejemplo el ostiazo de estos dias, mucha gente solo esta buscando pegar el pelotazo rápido, veremos que vuelve a subir, incluso a lo loco, pero justamente IOTA parece más una buena inversión a medio-largo plazo.



Una pasarela rápida fiat IOTA puede ser algo en lo que estén trabajando, la llegada de este tio puede que sea más importante de lo que parece:

https://blog.iota.org/welcome-mark-sulavka-to-the-iota-foundation-f4d7172e5aa9

Una forma de reducir la volatilidad sería una conversión rápida de fiat a IOTA, pero esto ya es especulativo. 

IOTA no vale más que Ripple, Ripple tiene mucho más suministro de monedas aunque en el coinmarketcap ponga que valga 0.9 dólares. Ripple está mucho más cara y personalmente pienso que es un truño sobrevalorado de la banca. 

Al final es verdad que este es un mercado de especuladores salvajes, pero el que ha comprado Iotas desde el inicio lleva un x17 solamente en Hold. Y eso en meses, la gente es impaciente hasta en un mercado que va como un cohete. 

Si finalmente tiene una utilidad real en el mundo de aquí a unos años no sé lo que puede llegar a valer. Por supuesto se puede perder todo lo invertido, aquí hay riesgo pero creo que va a haber poquísimas posibilidades o ninguna de encontrar algo así que pueda hacerte rico en el futuro cercano.


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2018)

Subidita de Roma, no?


----------



## silverwindow (25 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Subidita de Roma, no?



Y a contracorriente, asi que algo pasa. 

A ver si despierta de una puta vez.Quiero estos 5-6 pavels antes de abril.


El vikingo dice que hay algo de parkings, pero no veo nada claro.

Taipei se asocia con IOTA para convertirse en una ciud... | News | Cointelegraph


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Y a contracorriente, asi que algo pasa.
> 
> A ver si despierta de una puta vez.Quiero estos 5-6 pavels antes de abril.
> 
> ...



5 o 6 pavos me sabe a poco, hemos sufrido mucho...12 pavos del tirón de aquí a marzo, y de ahí 30 o 40 hasta fin de año.

Eso sería lo suyo.


----------



## Mig29 (25 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> 5 o 6 pavos me sabe a poco, hemos sufrido mucho...12 pavos del tirón de aquí a marzo, y de ahí 30 o 40 hasta fin de año.
> 
> Eso sería lo suyo.



Dios te oiga.
Si lo que dicen es verdad y a final de año dejan la fase Beta, no lo veo descabellado.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> 5 o 6 pavos me sabe a poco, hemos sufrido mucho...12 pavos del tirón de aquí a marzo, y de ahí 30 o 40 hasta fin de año.
> 
> Eso sería lo suyo.



No sé, los 10 dólares sí puede ser, 20 también, pero 40 este año me parece demasiado.


----------



## davitin (25 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> No sé, los 10 dólares sí puede ser, 20 también, pero 40 este año me parece demasiado.



Ya veremos...si llegamos a un marketcap global de 5 billones, como pronostican algunos....cualquier cosa es posible.


----------



## itaka (25 Feb 2018)

a ver yo no tengo ni idea de análisis técnico, pero parece que se ha formado un triangulo entre los máximos y mínimos que tiene tiene que romper por algún lado. 

Las otra veces, rompió hacia abajo, igual ahora toca cambio de tendencia. 

así todo los 20 o 40 dolares, creo que nos quedan unos años, ojala que sean este pero es como mucha pasta.


----------



## D´Omen (25 Feb 2018)

IOTA respecto a su trayectoria ya estaba barato y estos días ha bajado más que otros, ahora lo único que ha hecho es recuperar la última semana, lo curioso es que lo haya hecho en 24h, con todo el resto parado y en fin de semana


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Feb 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> IOTA respecto a su trayectoria ya estaba barato y estos días ha bajado más que otros, ahora lo único que ha hecho es recuperar la última semana, lo curioso es que lo haya hecho en 24h, con todo el resto parado y en fin de semana



La habrá regado un bot, pasa mucho en cryptolandia , manipulan el mercado a menudo, bajaron el precio artificialmente y ahora lo suben y por el camino despluman a los impacientes y a los asustadizos.

De todos modos creo que la subida fuerte va a ser a finales de marzo o principios de abril.


----------



## D´Omen (25 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> La habrá regado un bot, pasa mucho en cryptolandia , manipulan el mercado a menudo, *bajaron el precio artificialmente y ahora lo suben y por el camino despluman a los impacientes y a los asustadizos*.
> 
> De todos modos creo que la subida fuerte va a ser a finales de marzo o principios de abril.



Si yo tengo esa sensación tb, son maiobras para desplumar manos débiles, justamente compré algo en el valor al que esta más menos ahora, y solo me da rabia haber retrasado mi nueva compra tanto que no he podido aprovechar los precios del jueves-viernes, ambicioso de mi que queria pillarlo más bajo aún


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Feb 2018)

Hoy hay movimiento y suben los tps, a más gente usándola, más velocidad. 

+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:28:53 | 971079 | 189716 | 30.7% | 7.7 | 2.4 | 0 | 00:10:21 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:29:23 | 971341 | 190244 | 42.0% | 7.8 | 3.3 | 0 | 03:59:36 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:29:53 | 971560 | 190244 | 35.2% | 7.7 | 2.7 | 0 | 03:59:36 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:30:24 | 971833 | 190326 | 36.7% | 7.7 | 2.8 | 0 | 12:29:26 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:30:54 | 972077 | 190326 | 36.6% | 7.7 | 2.8 | 0 | 12:29:26 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:31:24 | 972315 | 190595 | 42.1% | 7.8 | 3.3 | 0 | 00:11:51 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:31:54 | 972545 | 190595 | 34.3% | 7.9 | 2.7 | 0 | 00:11:51 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:32:24 | 972763 | 190595 | 35.0% | 7.7 | 2.7 | 0 | 00:11:51 | 5.0 | 1.0  | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:32:54 | 972975 | 190761 | 38.7% | 7.7 | 3.0 | 0 | 00:04:57 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:33:25 | 973180 | 190761 | 38.8% | 7.7 | 3.0 | 0 | 00:04:57 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
| Mon, 26 Feb 2018 15:33:55 | 973354 | 190761 | 39.9% | 7.5 | 3.0 | 0 | 00:04:57 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 10.6 | 3.6 |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+-----+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+


----------



## tolomeo (27 Feb 2018)

IOTA: Cannot be used for IoT. Loss of funds may occur.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> IOTA: Cannot be used for IoT. Loss of funds may occur.



Jajajaja, como aprieta el miedo, menuda sarta de chorradas. Sabéis que IOTA se va a hacer con todo y estáis cagaditos. Por mucha mierda que soltéis los OITA haters no podréis frenar lo que se os viene encima, la hegemonía de IOTA en el mundo cripto y la desaparición de Bitcoin y mierdas similares basadas en tecnologías obsoletas. Mejor que compréis ya IOTA y así podréis dormir tranquilos sin riesgo de perder vuestra inversión.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (27 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> IOTA: Cannot be used for IoT. Loss of funds may occur.



Como le responden en los comentarios, lo que ha dejado patente el articulista es el total desonocimiento de IOTA y de su funcionamiento...por no decir que no sabe ni utilizar Linux.


----------



## Mig29 (27 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> IOTA: Cannot be used for IoT. Loss of funds may occur.



Lo que dice ese tío es como decir en los 80 que internet no tenía futuro por que los equipos de la época no podían sostenerlo.
IOTA está en una fase beta, es un proyecto muy verde pero con mucho potencial. Todos esos artículos son interesados y muchos de ellos pagados por empresas de minería.
Yo desde luego me fío mucho más de Bosch, Fujitsu etc, que han apostado por IOTA que de un don nadie autoproclamado experto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Feb 2018)

> _IOTA is the worst cryptocurrency I’ve reviewed so far. Installing the IOTA wallet was a pain. Receiving and sending IOTA tokens is technically challenging and time consuming. Address reuse can lead to loss of funds. There is no functional IOTA mobile wallet. There is no IOTA hardware wallet support.
> 
> But most importantly it is very clear that IOTA cannot be used on Internet-of-Things devices, the problem it markets itself as solving! How can a smart lightbulb or drone stay in sync with a “tangle” that requires vast amounts of CPU cores, RAM, and network bandwidth to stay in sync with?
> 
> IOTA is a shitcoin. I don’t recommend buying or holding it. I’m even going to short it. However, if you choose to go against my recommendation, trade on Binance with my referral link. At least then your misery helps me._



Y eso sólamente es debido al "user experience". Si este tío hiciese un análisis en profundidad del concepto del "Tangle" vería que está irremediablemente condenado, tal y como predije en mis posts al inicio del hilo, puesto que no permite al sistema el establecer un consenso sobre la flecha de tiempo, cosa absolutamente necesaria si se quiere prevenir los fraudes de doble gasto en un sistema descentralizado.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2018)

tolomeo dijo:


> IOTA: Cannot be used for IoT. Loss of funds may occur.



Ah, el artículo del mongolo ese que no sabe montarse un nodo. Con la cara de drogata y retrasado que tiene está todo dicho. 

Los ingenieros de varias multinacionales piensan otra cosa muy distinta.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Y eso sólamente es debido al "user experience". Si este tío hiciese un análisis en profundidad del concepto del "Tangle" vería que está irremediablemente condenado, tal y como predije en mis posts al inicio del hilo, puesto que no permite al sistema el establecer un consenso sobre la flecha de tiempo, cosa absolutamente necesaria si se quiere prevenir los fraudes de doble gasto en un sistema descentralizado.



Espero que cuando retiren el coordinador pases a reconocerlo, si no lo retiran de aquí a dos años como mucho no tendré problema el comerme un owned. 

Si lo retiran esperaré con mucho interés el ataque del doble gasto.


----------



## itaka (27 Feb 2018)

atentos que pasamos los 2 dolares


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2018)

Iota ahora mismo a 2.08...ha pasado algo?


----------



## joTTa (27 Feb 2018)

pump and dump o to the moon?


----------



## Esflinter (27 Feb 2018)

Hay foros de fanboys para todas la criptos y en todos pero en todos hablan de marketcaps de billones, x10 finales de marzo x100 fin de año y sandeces varias. 
Pero la relidad es que iota al igual q el resto de truñotas, no han hecho mas que caer en picado desde el ATH de enero y encima se multiplican como cucarachas.

El que este pillado que se olvide, el que se quiera forrar que se olvide. De esta no sale ni dios


----------



## calamatron (27 Feb 2018)

Ihttps://www.criptonoticias.com/infraestructura/volkwagen-forma-alianza-fundacion-iota-desarrollar-automoviles-inteligentes/


----------



## bullterrier38 (27 Feb 2018)

Hola alguien me podría decir como comprar iota? de forma sencilla para mantenerlo en un wallet , es decir que no sea en un broker de trading ect..
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Mig29 (27 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Iota ahora mismo a 2.08...ha pasado algo?



Un directivo de Daimler ha dejado caer algo en Twitter. Mucha gente sospecha que es inminente que Daimler se suba al carro. Si Daimler se une al proyecto, serian cuestión de tiempo que toda la industria germana del motor(fabricantes de vehículos y de componentes, que marchan siempre al unisono) tome IOTA como su cryptodivisa de referencia de cara al IoT.


----------



## djun (27 Feb 2018)

bullterrier38 dijo:


> Hola alguien me podría decir como comprar iota? de forma sencilla para mantenerlo en un wallet , es decir que no sea en un broker de trading ect..
> Gracias de antemano.



Básicamente con Bitcoin o Eth comprarías IOTAS en un exchange como Bitfinex.
Depositarias los btc (o eth) en tu cuenta de Bitfinex, comprarías los IOTAS, y después te envías los IOTAS a tu wallet. Para ello te descargas la wallet oficial de IOTA. 

IOTA Developer Hub
IOTA
Releases · iotaledger/wallet · GitHub


----------



## bullterrier38 (27 Feb 2018)

ok muchas gracias amigo :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## orbeo (27 Feb 2018)

bullterrier38 dijo:


> Hola alguien me podría decir como comprar iota? de forma sencilla para mantenerlo en un wallet , es decir que no sea en un broker de trading ect..
> Gracias de antemano.



Iota los puedes comprar en Binance, Okex o Bitfinex por ejemplo. Okex no está mal, y Bitfinex si no tienes cuenta te piden mínimo de 10k para abrirla ahora.

Lo normal, es que los compres en Binance, y los dejes ahí por el momento hasta que salga la wallet (Trinity) que ya sale (relativamente) pronto.

Una vez salga el wallet ya te los transfieres. Puedes usar el wallet actual pero no es del todo friendly user.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> Básicamente con Bitcoin o Eth comprarías IOTAS en un exchange como Bitfinex.
> Depositarias los btc (o eth) en tu cuenta de Bitfinex, comprarías los IOTAS, y después te envías los IOTAS a tu wallet. Para ello te descargas la wallet oficial de IOTA.
> 
> IOTA Developer Hub
> ...



Mejor binance, bitfinex pide 10k dólares en valor de depósito para poder empezar a operar.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 21:18 ----------




Mig29 dijo:


> Un directivo de Daimler ha dejado caer algo en Twitter. Mucha gente sospecha que es inminente que Daimler se suba al carro. Si Daimler se une al proyecto, serian cuestión de tiempo que toda la industria germana del motor(fabricantes de vehículos y de componentes, que marchan siempre al unisono) tome IOTA como su cryptodivisa de referencia de cara al IoT.



Hay algún enlace?


----------



## Mig29 (27 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mejor binance, bitfinex pide 10k dólares en valor de depósito para poder empezar a operar.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 21:18 ----------
> 
> ...



https://mobile.twitter.com/Jay_Mike_Jaeger/status/968433764996182016
Creo que es ese.
En el reddit cryptocurrency , que hasta hace poco era terreno vedado para IOTA ha causado mucho revuelo.


----------



## bullterrier38 (27 Feb 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota los puedes comprar en Binance, Okex o Bitfinex por ejemplo. Okex no está mal, y Bitfinex si no tienes cuenta te piden mínimo de 10k para abrirla ahora.
> 
> Lo normal, es que los compres en Binance, y los dejes ahí por el momento hasta que salga la wallet (Trinity) que ya sale (relativamente) pronto.
> 
> Una vez salga el wallet ya te los transfieres. Puedes usar el wallet actual pero no es del todo friendly user.




Joder jajaja muchas gracias , porque me estoy volviendo loco con la wallet iota esa..;me pide la SEED alguien sabe lo que es?


----------



## djun (27 Feb 2018)

bullterrier38 dijo:


> Joder jajaja muchas gracias , porque me estoy volviendo loco con la wallet iota esa..;me pide la SEED alguien sabe lo que es?



La seed es una semilla, una contraseña para acceder a tu wallet. Muy importante no perderla y que nadie mas la conozca. 

Debes generar una semilla aleatoria de 81 caracteres usando solo A-Z y el número 9. Es imperativo que tu semilla sea un surtido aleatorio de 81 caracteres de A-Z y 9 (letras mayúsculas Latinas y el número 9). 

IOTA Support - GUI Wallet - Creando un nuevo Monedero / Semilla


----------



## bullterrier38 (27 Feb 2018)

djun dijo:


> La seed es una semilla, una contraseña para acceder a tu wallet. Muy importante no perderla y que nadie mas la conozca.
> 
> Debes generar una semilla aleatoria de 81 caracteres usando solo A-Z y el número 9. Es imperativo que tu semilla sea un surtido aleatorio de 81 caracteres de A-Z y 9 (letras mayúsculas Latinas y el número 9).
> 
> IOTA Support - GUI Wallet - Creando un nuevo Monedero / Semilla




Muchas gracias.

Esta crypto tiene buena pinta para almacenarla un buen tiempo.


----------



## davitin (27 Feb 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Hay foros de fanboys para todas la criptos y en todos pero en todos hablan de marketcaps de billones, x10 finales de marzo x100 fin de año y sandeces varias.
> Pero la relidad es que iota al igual q el resto de truñotas, no han hecho mas que caer en picado desde el ATH de enero y encima se multiplican como cucarachas.
> 
> El que este pillado que se olvide, el que se quiera forrar que se olvide. De esta no sale ni dios



Tu nick te queda bien.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 23:04 ----------




bullterrier38 dijo:


> Joder jajaja muchas gracias , porque me estoy volviendo loco con la wallet iota esa..;me pide la SEED alguien sabe lo que es?



Pero como os metéis en estas movidas sin saber ni de lo que hablais?


----------



## orbeo (27 Feb 2018)

bullterrier38 dijo:


> Joder jajaja muchas gracias , porque me estoy volviendo loco con la wallet iota esa..;me pide la SEED alguien sabe lo que es?



Si no sabes lo que es la seed o como funciona de manera básica, no saques las Iota (o cualquier otra moneda) del exchange.

---------- Post added 27-feb-2018 at 23:23 ----------

Iota, en particular su wallet tiene algunas particularidades en su funcionamiento que debes de conocer antes de mover fondos.

Si no sabes lo que es una semilla, no te digo cuando tengas que hacer reatach/promote o no rehusar direcciones.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Feb 2018)

En 5 o 6 semanas tenemos beta del Trinity Wallet ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> En 5 o 6 semanas tenemos beta del Trinity Wallet ¡¡¡¡¡



Cojonudo, para entonces, seguramente, el mercado ya este recuperado y subiremos en cotizacion.

Aguantad!! pero no vendais cuando lleguemos a 5$, cabrones, que se vuelve a ir a la mierda la cotizacion.


----------



## itaka (28 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Cojonudo, para entonces, seguramente, el mercado ya este recuperado y subiremos en cotizacion.
> 
> Aguantad!! pero no vendais cuando lleguemos a 5$, cabrones, que se vuelve a ir a la mierda la cotizacion.



no creo que depende de los cuatro frikis que somos en el foro la cotización, pero vamos a aguantar, ya con nuestras IOTAS hasta el final.

Esperamos no hacer el idiota.


----------



## orbeo (28 Feb 2018)

Ojo que de momento el wallet solo sale para android/iOS.

Después empiezan las pruebas del wallet para PC.


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> no creo que depende de los cuatro frikis que somos en el foro la cotización, pero vamos a aguantar, ya con nuestras IOTAS hasta el final.
> 
> Esperamos no hacer el idiota.



Podemos equivocarnos y perder, pero haber invertido nunca habra sido hacer el idiota...solo por intentarlo ya hemos hecho mas que la mayoria de los borregos que se conforman con un trabajo de mierda y se quejan de su suerte pero sin hacer nada para mejorar.


----------



## Sindorf (28 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> joer con los detalles que cuentas parece que vienes del futuro.


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Feb 2018)

Bueno compañeros he vuelto ha subirme al carro de IOTA a menos de 2$, casi con la misma cantidad con la que compre a 0.57$ (No me voy a hacer millonario), si baja algo recargare un poco mas. Espero que suba a 5$ antes de que todos viajemos en coches autonomos VW recargados con IOTAS, (2022? i DONT KNOW).

Que Dios reparta Suerte.


----------



## itaka (28 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Podemos equivocarnos y perder, pero haber invertido nunca habra sido hacer el idiota...solo por intentarlo ya hemos hecho mas que la mayoria de los borregos que se conforman con un trabajo de mierda y se quejan de su suerte pero sin hacer nada para mejorar.



totalmente cierto. Hay que intentarlo o probar suerte.


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Cojonudo, para entonces, seguramente, el mercado ya este recuperado y subiremos en cotizacion.
> 
> Aguantad!! pero no vendais cuando lleguemos a 5$, cabrones, que se vuelve a ir a la mierda la cotizacion.



Davitin… ya no vendo. Ni cuando esté a 5 ni cuando esté a 10.
Vamos, que para sacarme cuatro perras, vendo ahora y me ahorro el sufrimiento… 



Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (28 Feb 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Davitin… ya no vendo. Ni cuando esté a 5 ni cuando esté a 10.
> Vamos, que para sacarme cuatro perras, vendo ahora y me ahorro el sufrimiento…
> 
> 
> ...



Amen.

Yo ya lo he dicho mas de una vez, o me saco un paston con todo este rollo de las criptos (no solo con iota), o pierdo todo lo invertido y a tomar por culo.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 15:49 ----------




El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Lo que esta claro es que trabajando rico no te haces.



En un sentido muy real, las criptos son una oportunidad unica en nuestras vidas, algo que se nos ha presentado por sorpresa y que tenemos la obligacion de explotar (para nuestro beneficio), y somos de los primeros (no pioneros, pero si de los primeros) en estar metidos en esto, antes de que llegue a las masas...potencialmente podemos acabar forrados, y donde mas ibamos a tener esta oportunidad? en ningun sitio.


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2018)

De la cuenta oficial de Bosh :

https://twitter.com/BoschPresse/status/968479596868980737

De la mano de IOTA y de una inmobiliaria más grande de China van a desarrollar ciudades inteligentes por esas tierras.

Me parece una noticia muy importante.

---------- Post added 28-feb-2018 at 16:10 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Amen.
> 
> Yo ya lo he dicho mas de una vez, o me saco un paston con todo este rollo de las criptos (no solo con iota), o pierdo todo lo invertido y a tomar por culo.
> 
> ...




Es que las cryptos son ahora, este tren sólo va a pasar una vez, yo prefiero asumír ese riesgo. De hecho he comprado ahora sacando una parte de los fondos de inversion. Para invertir en bolsa siempre hay tiempo, pero esto solo lo vamos a ver una vez en la vida. 

Si IOTA un día cuesta 100, 200 o 1000 dólares, nos lamentaremos en el caso de haber vendido o no haber comprado.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (28 Feb 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Podemos equivocarnos y perder, pero haber invertido nunca habra sido *hacer el idiota*...solo por intentarlo ya hemos hecho mas que la mayoria de los borregos que se conforman con un trabajo de mierda y se quejan de su suerte pero sin hacer nada para mejorar.



Dirás: Hacer el iota. )


----------



## itaka (28 Feb 2018)

os parecerá una locura, pero creo que es más seguro invertir en criptos que en planes de pensiones. 

si estamos a esperar a poder cobrar una pensión, lo llevamos claro.


----------



## Azkenchack (28 Feb 2018)

itaka dijo:


> os parecerá una locura, pero creo que es más seguro invertir en criptos que en planes de pensiones.
> 
> si estamos a esperar a poder cobrar una pensión, lo llevamos claro.



Eso lo tengo claro… prefiero echarle 50 € al mes a una cripto que 50 a un plan de pensiones.
Por eso, con IOTA voy a largo plazo, al igual que cuando con 45 años te metes en un plan y que no lo vas a rescatar hasta 20 años después.
Tambien pienso que los planes de jubilacion quebrarán y papá estado saldrá al rescate aunque no creo que asegure el 100%.
Ahora mismo creo que hay miedo, por parte de bancos, empresas aseguradoras que ofrecen planes de pensiones porque están viendo que la gente ya no invierte en sus mierdas y si la gente no invierte en sus mierdas es dificil que puedan asegurar en el futuro la devolucion a sus clientes de lo invertido.
Eso no significa que con las criptos tengas el 100% asegurado, pero a la hora de asumir riesgos, prefiero IOTA que en un plan de jubilacion de Bankia o de Mapfre, por poner un ejemplo.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Feb 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Eso lo tengo claro… prefiero echarle 50 € al mes a una cripto que 50 a un plan de pensiones.
> Por eso, con IOTA voy a largo plazo, al igual que cuando con 45 años te metes en un plan y que no lo vas a rescatar hasta 20 años después.
> Tambien pienso que los planes de jubilacion quebrarán y papá estado saldrá al rescate aunque no creo que asegure el 100%.
> Ahora mismo creo que hay miedo, por parte de bancos, empresas aseguradoras que ofrecen planes de pensiones porque están viendo que la gente ya no invierte en sus mierdas y si la gente no invierte en sus mierdas es dificil que puedan asegurar en el futuro la devolucion a sus clientes de lo invertido.
> ...



Es que los planes de pensiones son un timo. Es lo mismo que un fondo de inversión , pero no puedes sacar el dinero hasta un montón de años después. 

Para eso mejor comprar directamente acciones o un fondo.


----------



## species8472 (28 Feb 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es que los planes de pensiones son un timo. Es lo mismo que un fondo de inversión , pero no puedes sacar el dinero hasta un montón de años después.
> 
> Para eso mejor comprar directamente acciones o un fondo.



Los planes de pensiones privados serán parcialmemte nacionalizados cuando quiebre el sistema público. "Es que las cryto también te las pueden nacionalizar" ah no, que no pueden


----------



## Gian Gastone (28 Feb 2018)

La tecnología móvil ocupa el coche
MWC 2018: La tecnología móvil ocupa el coche | Tecnología | EL PAÍS

ULTIMO PARRAFO (NO CITA A IOTA EXPLICITAMENTE....)

Vinculado también con los coches, Worldline y la petrolera Total han presentado en el MWC una solución de pago digital para estaciones de servicio. El usuario puede pagar el combustible sin salir del vehículo. Al llegar a la gasolinera, el cliente puede también repostar activando el surtidor desde el móvil, almacenar el recibo digitalizado de la transacción y gestionar descuentos o puntos obtenidos con la compra.

Worldline, líder en servicios transaccionales y de pagos, estará presentando las últimas y más innovadoras soluciones de Conectividad, Convergencia y Creación de Valor en el Mobile World Congress 2018 que tendrá lugar del 26 de febrero al 1 de marzo 2018 en Barcelona.


----------



## Azkenchack (1 Mar 2018)

Parlamento de la República de las Islas Marshall aprueba crear una criptomoneda nacional | CriptoNoticias - Bitcoin, Blockchain y criptomonedas

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 00:01 ----------

Queria poner este enlace y no el anterior
J.P. Morgan advierte sobre los

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 01-mar-2018 at 00:03 ----------

J.P. Morgan advierte sobre los

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (2 Mar 2018)

Como va el Tangle oiga, a punto de las 20 TPS

TheTangle.org - IOTA Tangle Explorer and Statistics

Dejaros de mierdas especulativas y apostar por IOTA, el futuro próximo es IOTA lo demás palidecerá ante su superioridad técnica, no me cansaré de repetirlo, es una genialidad.


----------



## Azkenchack (2 Mar 2018)

¿Pensais que el gobierno alemán piensa que IOTA va a beneficiar e impulsar su industria y por eso ha anunciado que las criptos no van a pagar impuestos?


Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## easyridergs (2 Mar 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si xrp, que es un sistema centralizado que el dueño puede tumbar cuando le salga de los cojones, preminado ha llegado a capitalizar 100.000 millones en un ataque de histeria, entonces IOTA, incluso suponiendo que va a haber coordinador eternamente y siendo todo centralizado va a subir... Yo no lo veía posible hasta lo sucedido con xrp, después de eso ese argumento cae por sí solo... El argumento de la descentralización lo entienden cuatro matados que andan con bitcoin, al oír la gente que se iba a forrar porque xrp está con los bancos ha subido como el champán :-D... Da igual si el banco utiliza el protocolo, si mañana el de ripple cierra el chiringuito... Nada. 100.000 millones :rolleye:
> 
> Si supuestamente la descentralización fuese un asunto primordial para los compradores y no la avaricia entonces xrp costaría cuatro reales. O si supusiese algún tipo de reto al orden político - económico... Nadie compraría xrp... Con IOTA pasa algo parecido, incluso suponiendo que haya centralización en un sentido especulativo es irrelevante.
> 
> Es absurdo buscar "racionalidad" en este mercado :-D, como mucho se podría hablar de la "racionalidad" para entender la ludopatía :XX:



Pero que chorradas dices, ya se ha explicado mil veces que el coordinador se quitará cuando se pueda garantizar la seguridad de la red y eso va en base a el volumen que adquiera, a mayor volumen más seguridad. De hecho el coordinador ya se quito unas horas y la red continuaba funcionando. Así decir que IOTA es centralizado es no tener ni puta idea de lo que se habla. Ahora mismo lo más centralizado es bitcoin, como las granjas de mineros, que están en manos de cuatro chinos, pasen de minar BTC este se va a la mierda. Esto no va a pasar nunca en IOTA porque el que tiene un nodo no cobra por tener el nodo, sino que lo tiene porque quiere que funcione la red. La gente monta el nodo de IOTA pagando el equipo de su dinero porque sabe que es beneficio para la red y de forma indirecta para el mismo porque es o quiere ser usuario de esa red y le interesa que funcione. En BTC te de igual si usas la red o no, solo quieres la recompensa del minado, sino pregúntale a los chinos.


----------



## orbeo (2 Mar 2018)

Yo soy defensor a muerte de Iota y holdeo llueva o truene.

Pero

No tienen ni puta idea de cómo quitar el coordinador. En el último meetup Dominick lo dejó claro.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo soy defensor a muerte de Iota y holdeo llueva o truene.
> 
> Pero
> 
> No tienen ni puta idea de cómo quitar el coordinador. En el último meetup Dominick lo dejó claro.



Creo que no es como, sino cuando. 
No se puede dar una fecha estimada, porque si no es utilizada por un número grande de dispositivos o personas es vulnerable a ataques sybil sin coordinador. No sabemos nosotros si será masivamente adoptada, tampoco ellos.


----------



## easyridergs (2 Mar 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> En el plano teórico se sostiene todo, que se sostenga en el mundo real ya es otra historia... Bitcoin será lento, caro, sí... Pero ha estado FUNCIONANDO como tal años, no es un papel con teoría... Pero incluso suponiendo que no obtengan ese resultado lo que ya he dicho se aplica igualmente, este mercado no funciona porque haya descentralización y la prueba es xrp. Si supuestamente hubiese un "rechazo" en el comprador a la centralización, a los bancos xrp no se compraría... Y sin embargo se compra...
> 
> Además, si como dices ya está hecho, ya no hace falta ni demostrarlo en el mundo real, entonces la cotización de IOTA sería mucho más alta... ¿por qué tiene la cotización actual?... Porque no existe tal seguridad, es un planteamiento interesante, diferente que puede funcionar y por eso la gente compra IOTAs, pero hasta que eso esté funcionando como tal y lo haga años resistiendo todo tipo de tropelías es TEORÍA... Si funciona vale cada miota cientos de dólares... Si no funciona, si aparecen problemas que no están en los papeles ... :rolleye:
> 
> La "prueba" de que es teoría, es que ellos mismos están estudiando esa red una vez está funcionando... Porque sobre el papel aguanta todo.



Claro, IOTA está en fase de desarrolo todavía y lleva poco funcionando, por eso vale lo que vale. BTC es la primera cripto y años funcionando y eso sí, va como el puto culo, pero claro es la primera y solo eso ya le da valor. El tiempo dirá quien tiene razón. Lo que sí está claro que la gente a la hora de invertir les importa una mierda la tecnología y solo piensan en el pelotazo, y sí, les da igual que sea descentralizada o no.

Ah y ahora mismo las TPS de IOTA machacan a las de BTC, y eso que IOTA está en pañales. Me olvidaba, cero comisiones, cuantas BTC?

Vende tus BTC y compra IOTA, dormirás tranquilo.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (2 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> No tienen ni puta idea de cómo quitar el coordinador. En el último meetup Dominick lo dejó claro.



Vaaaaaaaya por Dios


----------



## easyridergs (2 Mar 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Vaaaaaaaya por Dios



Jubílate abuelo, pasó tu momento ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Mar 2018)

si baja, comprare unas poquinas más...


----------



## PandillaDeMataos (3 Mar 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> ¿Pensais que el gobierno alemán piensa que IOTA va a beneficiar e impulsar su industria y por eso ha anunciado que las criptos no van a pagar impuestos?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk




lol 

El mensaje que has escrito es muy corto. Por favor alarga tu mensaje en al menos 10 caracter(es)


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Mar 2018)

Video de Dominik en la Bosch conference explicando la utilidad de IOTA en las cadenas de suministro. 

https://youtu.be/cZ_q7QRwHcM


----------



## orbeo (5 Mar 2018)

Actualización en Trinity de la semana pasada:

Cross-platform
- Preliminary work for node quorum (where Trinity looks for consensus across node requests)
- Remove support for non-https nodes (at least in iOS)
- Node health checks (milestone, no. of tips etc)
- Various improvements to stateful logic
- Block spend from pending remainder address

Mobile
- Add mode selection: standard and expert mode. Standard mode obfuscates some of the complex information and features (for grandma)
- Add manual promotion/reattachment/rebroadcast in expert mode
- Implement local PoW for iOS and Android
- Add progress bar when sending with local PoW
- Add simple toggle to switch between local or network-bound PoW
- Replace clipboard copy with share function on Android (when saving seed to password manager)
- Implement native address generation for iOS
- Set modal animations to use native driver
- Enforce transfer display order by timestamp
- Fix inactivity logout on add additional seed
- Adds rooted/jailbroken device warning
- Update splash screen
- Update theming system and replace all icons
- Update tabbar UI
- More documentation
- Increased test coverage
- Fix dropdown rendering behind modal overlay on address/hash copy press
- Fix UI-related and other bugs

Desktop
- Implement local PoW
- Implement 2FA
- Implement deep linking
- Replace chart library
- Add router transitions
- Replace icons
- Other UI/UX improvements


----------



## silverwindow (5 Mar 2018)

Pues que saquen ya el puto wallet,es lo minimo joder.
Y tampoco espereis que pegue la gran subida por sacar un puto wallet (o puede que si),solo es eso, un wallet que cualquier shitcoin tiene uno.


----------



## orbeo (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues que saquen ya el puto wallet,es lo minimo joder.
> Y tampoco espereis que pegue la gran subida por sacar un puto wallet (o puede que si),solo es eso, un wallet que cualquier shitcoin tiene uno.



Soon™

Sale en un mes +-


----------



## itaka (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues que saquen ya el puto wallet,es lo minimo joder.
> Y tampoco espereis que pegue la gran subida por sacar un puto wallet (o puede que si),solo es eso, un wallet que cualquier shitcoin tiene uno.



ya, es que vaya tela, si es tan difícil sacar un wallet, no se si será posible implementar todo lo que dicen que hará los iotas.

Estoy por vender mis iotas, además me huelo que el rebote de btc está terminando. Ya sabemos que si btc se pone en modo caída, el resto de monedas van detrás.


----------



## davitin (5 Mar 2018)

En este foro hay un pesimismo general con las criptos, no hay alegría.

En fin, primera regla del inversionista...que no te afecte el estado de ánimo de los demás.

Hold.


----------



## orbeo (5 Mar 2018)

El foro está lleno de fomofobos


----------



## Piotr (5 Mar 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Pues que saquen ya el puto wallet,es lo minimo joder.
> Y tampoco espereis que pegue la gran subida por sacar un puto wallet (o puede que si),solo es eso, un wallet que cualquier shitcoin tiene uno.



La última vez que sacaron un wallet subió de 4.00 a 5.50 en pocas horas. Eso sí, volvió a las pocas horas a 4 y poco.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2018 at 20:27 ----------




itaka dijo:


> ya, es que vaya tela, si es tan difícil sacar un wallet, no se si será posible implementar todo lo que dicen que hará los iotas.
> 
> Estoy por vender mis iotas, además me huelo que el rebote de btc está terminando. Ya sabemos que si btc se pone en modo caída, el resto de monedas van detrás.



Y en modo subida el BTC sube y el resto se quedan igual, como ahora mismo que solo está Xrp en positivo respecto a BTC.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> En este foro hay un pesimismo general con las criptos, no hay alegría.
> 
> En fin, primera regla del inversionista...que no te afecte el estado de ánimo de los demás.
> 
> Hold.



Cuando se dispare en la cotización volverá la locura, y luego en las correcciones el pesimismo. Estos mercados premian al paciente y castigan al impaciente como ningún otro.

---------- Post added 05-mar-2018 at 22:57 ----------

Por cierto, para los pesimistas, los tps, ¡al loro que no estamos tan mal! Como diría Laporta. 

timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:48:44 | 3714258 | 996240 | 49.8% | 12.8 | 6.4 | 0 | 00:51:39 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:49:19 | 3714259 | 996240 | 49.8% | 12.8 | 6.4 | 0 | 00:51:39 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:49:49 | 3716441 | 997832 | 54.9% | 16.4 | 9.0 | 0 | 00:32:21 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:50:24 | 3716442 | 997832 | 51.1% | 13.6 | 6.9 | 0 | 00:32:21 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:50:59 | 3716443 | 997832 | 51.1% | 13.6 | 6.9 | 0 | 00:32:21 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:51:33 | 3716444 | 997832 | 51.1% | 13.6 | 6.9 | 0 | 00:32:21 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:52:08 | 3716445 | 997832 | 51.1% | 13.6 | 6.9 | 0 | 00:32:21 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:52:38 | 3718641 | 998811 | 49.7% | 17.2 | 8.6 | 0 | 00:02:45 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:53:13 | 3718642 | 998811 | 49.7% | 17.2 | 8.6 | 0 | 00:02:45 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:53:47 | 3718643 | 998811 | 49.7% | 17.2 | 8.6 | 0 | 00:02:45 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
| Mon, 05 Mar 2018 21:54:22 | 3718644 | 998811 | 49.7% | 17.2 | 8.6 | 0 | 00:02:45 | 9.9 | 2.7 | 39.9 | 11.5 |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+


----------



## Ricardo1980 (6 Mar 2018)

itaka dijo:


> ya, es que vaya tela, si es tan difícil sacar un wallet, no se si será posible implementar todo lo que dicen que hará los iotas.
> 
> Estoy por vender mis iotas, además me huelo que el rebote de btc está terminando. Ya sabemos que si btc se pone en modo caída, el resto de monedas van detrás.



Es evidente que no tienes ni idea de cómo funciona el desarrollo del software.
Lee esto:
Why Is It Taking So Long??!?


----------



## emvl (6 Mar 2018)

IOTA Confirmation Visualizer

Ahí podéis seguir el estado de la red. Ahora mismo funcionando a 7.5 Ctps y 13 tps, con casi todo confirmándose en 2.3 minutos de media.

Y si, es normal que haya transacciones que nunca se confirmen. Sobre todo por los reattachs, que son bastantes y de los que sólo puede confirmarse uno.








Y para los agoreros, el wallet es algo totalmente distinto del protocolo, con equipos diferentes.
IOTA es el equipo que más está trabajando dónde hay que trabajar, aunque otros tengan mejor wallet o parezca que funciona mejor ahora mismo. Paciencia.

Con el tiempo se irá viendo que la gran mayoría de los proyectos son mediocres, cómo está pasando con NEO, Waltonchain, Nano, o otros del estilo.. mientras que IOTA será muchísimo más sólido.


----------



## Diliana (6 Mar 2018)

Bueno, una florera que se atreve con IOTA. Me gusta el proyecto: IoT + cripto

He comprado para no vender, me quedo hasta el final y que sea lo que nuestro señor quiera.

Espero que el Sr Mojon no se enfade ... Empecé en este mundillo por su regalo de reyes junto a Blue Arrow.

To the moon!


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Mar 2018)

Diliana dijo:


> Bueno, una florera que se atreve con IOTA. Me gusta el proyecto: IoT + cripto
> 
> He comprado para no vender, me quedo hasta el final y que sea lo que nuestro señor quiera.
> 
> ...



Bienvenida, compañera de sufrimientos. Los que estamos aquí ya estamos acostumbrados a las penas y alegrías que diariamente nos deleita IOTA. Hoy baja 10; mañana sube 15; pasado baja 8… pero aguantamos porque creemos en el proyecto y porque… que cojones… pensamos que vamos a ganar pasta.
Asi que, toma sitio y prepárate a sufrir

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paketazo (6 Mar 2018)

Alguno me puede aclarar un poco el tema de la distribución:

Statistics about tokens distribution - TheTangle.org

No entiendo muy bien el gráfico 2, el tema de distribución por balances.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno me puede aclarar un poco el tema de la distribución:
> 
> Statistics about tokens distribution - TheTangle.org
> 
> ...



Habia un gráfico más claro que mostraba mejor la distribución de carteras. Si lo encuentro te lo enlazo. Yo lo que tengo entendido es que se ha distribuido bastante, pero las carteras más poderosas han seguido acumulando, al igual que ha pasado en muchas cryptos top. 

Por cierto, ctps a más de 13, por lo visto estan tardando las transferencias menos de un minuto. 


http://analytics.iotaledger.net/stresstest.table


----------



## davitin (6 Mar 2018)

Hace un tiempo no había por ahí un julapapas que decía nosequé de que las tps de Iota no rulaban?

La mayoría de la peña que va de técnica hablando de cosas negativas que solo se han dado cuenta ellos sobre criptos no tiene ni puta idea de lo que habla o lo dicen por joder, como ya se ha visto en el hilo de las alts de peña diciendo gilipolleces sobre eth o neo, y aquí con Iota, luego eso lo leen los noobs y a crear fud gratuito.


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2018)

paketazo dijo:


> Alguno me puede aclarar un poco el tema de la distribución:
> 
> Statistics about tokens distribution - TheTangle.org
> 
> ...



Según lo veo yo, significa que esta bien repartido en el sentido de que, la gran mayoría de direcciones tienen una cantidad inferior a 10Gi que eso son a precio actual 16.7k $

La gran mayoría de direcciones tiene entre 100Mi y 1Gi que no es una cantidad de Iotas muy grande.

Las grandes carteras en cuanto a saldo son una minoría, casi nadie con +100 Ti

Y hasta aquí mi análisis mierder


----------



## D´Omen (6 Mar 2018)

Azkenchack dijo:


> Bienvenida, compañera de sufrimientos. Los que estamos aquí ya estamos acostumbrados a las penas y alegrías que diariamente nos deleita IOTA. *Hoy baja 10; mañana sube 15; pasado baja 8…* pero aguantamos porque creemos en el proyecto y porque… que cojones… pensamos que vamos a ganar pasta.
> Asi que, toma sitio y prepárate a sufrir
> 
> Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk



Bueno, esas oscilaciones si las pillas bien, a veces tienen su aquel no creas::,


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2018)

Aquí unas animaciones del wallet:

Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Imgur: The magic of the Internet


----------



## easyridergs (6 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Según lo veo yo, significa que esta bien repartido en el sentido de que, la gran mayoría de direcciones tienen una cantidad inferior a 10Gi que eso son a precio actual 16.7k $
> 
> La gran mayoría de direcciones tiene entre 100Mi y 1Gi que no es una cantidad de Iotas muy grande.
> 
> ...



Bueno, también puedes tener varias cuentas con las iotas distribuidas y hacer ver que tienes pocas. Al ser no ser pos no importa.


----------



## itaka (6 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Según lo veo yo, significa que esta bien repartido en el sentido de que, la gran mayoría de direcciones tienen una cantidad inferior a 10Gi que eso son a precio actual 16.7k $
> 
> La gran mayoría de direcciones tiene entre 100Mi y 1Gi que no es una cantidad de Iotas muy grande.
> 
> ...



Esos datos contradicen a los que comento el autor del hilo, que decía que había manos fuertes y que eso era positivo porque sostenía el precio ante pánico. 

Posiblemente sea verdad lo que dices, pero entonces se ha producido una gran distribución de IOTAS.

En iotas, tb estoy mu por encima de la media, como buen forero. ::


----------



## orbeo (6 Mar 2018)

itaka dijo:


> Esos datos contradicen a los que comento el autor del hilo, que decía que había manos fuertes y que eso era positivo porque sostenía el precio ante pánico.
> 
> Posiblemente sea verdad lo que dices, pero entonces se ha producido una gran distribución de IOTAS.
> 
> En iotas, tb estoy mu por encima de la media, como buen forero. ::



Si yo ni idea, solo me he limitado a comentarlos datos del enlace que ha subido Paketazo


----------



## itaka (11 Mar 2018)

bueno ya ha vuelto a valores pre gran subida. Parece que 1.2 es suelo. Espero q partir de ahí se mantenga lateral y en algún momento suba.


----------



## Esflinter (11 Mar 2018)

Pregunta tonta offtopic
Se puede enviar una moneda a un monedero de otra moneda?
Por ejemplo, puede enviar ETH desde coinbase a un monedero de BTC en binance?


----------



## itaka (11 Mar 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Pregunta tonta offtopic
> Se puede enviar una moneda a un monedero de otra moneda?
> Por ejemplo, puede enviar ETH desde coinbase a un monedero de BTC en binance?



respuesta corta. No.


----------



## KailKatarn (11 Mar 2018)

emvl dijo:


> Con el tiempo se irá viendo que la gran mayoría de los proyectos son mediocres, cómo está pasando con NEO, Waltonchain, *Nano*, o otros del estilo.. mientras que IOTA será muchísimo más sólido.




Claro que sí guapis. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Mar 2018)

WALTONCHAIN y NANO son pedazo de proyectos.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> WALTONCHAIN y NANO son pedazo de proyectos.



Estos dos proyectos no les llega a IOTA ni a la suela de los zapatos. No están mal, de hecho pueden coexistir, pero el proyecto IOTA es absolutamente superior y corren el riesgo de ser canibalizados.


----------



## orbeo (13 Mar 2018)

Carlos1 dijo:


> WALTONCHAIN y NANO son pedazo de proyectos.



Si no explicas el por qué de manera convincente, no te digo cómo vas a quedar poniendo eso en el hilo de Iota.


----------



## davitin (13 Mar 2018)

Creeis que proyectos como iota e iot chain podrian coexistir o uno se comeria al otro?


----------



## easyridergs (13 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que proyectos como iota e iot chain podrian coexistir o uno se comeria al otro?



Para mi no, me da que van a quedar 4 a 5 proyectos o plataformas en todo el mundo cripto y sobre eso se sacarán clones. Estube en IOT Chain, y después de ver el un vídeo en youtube de la gente que trabaja, buff lo vendí todo. No me fío de los chinos ni un pelo, son cutres de cojones. El gobierno chino cuando vea un blockchain que les mole la clonarán y el resto a la mierda. Es mi opinión.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que proyectos como iota e iot chain podrian coexistir o uno se comeria al otro?



Siendo iot Chain chino igual tiene alguna posibilidad porque esa gente siempre tienen algo exclusivo, pero si IOTA se convierte en un standart lo tiene muy complicado. 

IoT Chain ni siquiera tiene un token funcional, así que de momento no puede competir con IOTA que le lleva 3 años de desarrollo y además está firmando acuerdos para crear ciudades inteligentes en China. 

Hay alguna otra alternativa, pero para mi van muy tarde.


----------



## orbeo (13 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Creeis que proyectos como iota e iot chain podrian coexistir o uno se comeria al otro?



IoT chain es un token erc20 como los otros 1500 de cmc


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Si no explicas el por qué de manera convincente, no te digo cómo vas a quedar poniendo eso en el hilo de Iota.



Nano no puede funcionar offline, por tanto no de puede comparar con IOTA que si puede y eso es imprescindible para trabajar en el Internet de las cosas. Nano no puede funcionar en economía máquina a máquina,su uso únicamente va enfocado a las personas. 

Si, nano es muy rápida y descentralizada, pero a mi que utilice POS no me gusta, eso de depender de la buena voluntad de las ballenas igual da un susto. En bitgrail aún no tengo claro de quien fue la culpa del robo. 
Y el equipo que tienen me parece bastante más aficionado que el de IOTA.


----------



## Carlos1 (13 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Si no explicas el por qué de manera convincente, no te digo cómo vas a quedar poniendo eso en el hilo de Iota.



Me olvide poner "en mi opinión" XDD

Lo decía mas que nada citando al compañero de más arriba, que ponia a Nano y WTC como proyectos humo, no lo he soltado porque se me ha ocurrido de repente en el hilo de IOTA, 

No los estaba comparando con Iota ni mucho menos,y perdón por el off topic.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Mar 2018)

https://medium.com/@abmushi/iota-mam-eloquently-explained-d7505863b413

Y cosas como esta distinguen también a IOTA de otras cryptos.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Mar 2018)

sergiomaor dijo:


> Buenas familia iotiana estoy pensando en volver a entrar ultima vez sobre 40cents y soltadas a 4,11 veo que sto puede estar bajando hasta verano . Técnicamente hay que dejarla caer mas a partir de 80 centimos empezare a picotear



Te salió bastante bien. Nada más empezar abril puede ser una entrada muy buena, wallet nueva, Q, y salida a más exchanges, esto teóricamente.


----------



## itaka (14 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Te salió bastante bien. Nada más empezar abril puede ser una entrada muy buena, wallet nueva, Q, y salida a más exchanges, esto teóricamente.




La bajada tan brutal de IOTA solo puede significar que es humo o que va a pegar un petardazo de escándalo. 

Ha pasado de ser la top 4 a 13. Sin duda es la más castigada en lo que va de año.

Es bastante posible que baje más, la verdad que no pense que bajaría de 1.3 pero bueno ya roto todos los soportes es posible cualquier cosa.

Tampoco me extraña que baje, si la wallet no aparece y la famosa Q tampoco.


----------



## wililon (14 Mar 2018)

Wallet dijeron que sería pronto pero no dieron fecha. De Q si que dijeron claramente que era él primer trimestre... Si no cumplen con eso, ya paso de estos


----------



## Azkenchack (14 Mar 2018)

Personalmente, estoy por desconectarme durante un par de meses..o cuatro años, como el que compró bitcoin por tontería hace 10 y luego, descubre que tiene millones de dolares...

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (15 Mar 2018)

iotas baratos, el q venda ahora se arrepentirá mucho en el futuro, es momento de comprar más, no de llorar,

y el q no lo vea, q visite la grafica de Eth en e 2015, moviendose a menos de 1$, ahora en 3 años,
quien diría que podría tocar 1600$

si ya se que el supply es distinto, aún asi iota tiene potencial para 100$ fácilmente, es mi opinion claro, y el que no tenga la paciencia como amigo, que no invierta mejor,


----------



## itaka (15 Mar 2018)

spala dijo:


> iotas baratos, el q venda ahora se arrepentirá mucho en el futuro, es momento de comprar más, no de llorar,
> 
> y el q no lo vea, q visite la grafica de Eth en e 2015, moviendose a menos de 1$, ahora en 3 años,
> quien diría que podría tocar 1600$
> ...



si claro, llevamos escuchando que están baratas desde los 3 dolares. 

Seamos serios. Aquí nadie sabe que va a pasar. 

Es posible que haga otra 800% pero no sabemos desde que suelo. 

ahora mismo es muy posible que vulva a tocar los 0.80 dolares si el btc sige bajando. 

Solo queda aguantar y esperar. lo unico que no sea una popular o deoleo.


----------



## orbeo (15 Mar 2018)

wililon dijo:


> Wallet dijeron que sería pronto pero no dieron fecha. De Q si que dijeron claramente que era él primer trimestre... Si no cumplen con eso, ya paso de estos



Nunca han dicho eso, no se donde lo habrás leído.

Ellos nunca hablan de trimestres, siempre "quarter". Lo que sea que vayan a decir, es todo abril incluido.

El wallet, tuvo problemas al inicio no de desarrollo, si no de organizar al equipo de provadores que empezaron como un mes mas tarde de lo previsto. En el meetup de hace unas dos semanas, Dominick dijo que saldría en 4-5 semanas.

El desarrollo y avances del mismo se puede seguir en su Discord, donde hay comunicación directa con Charlie que es uno de los developers. Regularmente sube los avances que son tal que asi (esta del 30/5):

Cross-platform
- Preliminary work for node quorum (where Trinity looks for consensus across node requests)
- Remove support for non-https nodes (at least in iOS)
- Node health checks (milestone, no. of tips etc)
- Various improvements to stateful logic
- Block spend from pending remainder address

Mobile
- Add mode selection: standard and expert mode. Standard mode obfuscates some of the complex information and features (for grandma)
- Add manual promotion/reattachment/rebroadcast in expert mode
- Implement local PoW for iOS and Android
- Add progress bar when sending with local PoW
- Add simple toggle to switch between local or network-bound PoW
- Replace clipboard copy with share function on Android (when saving seed to password manager)
- Implement native address generation for iOS
- Set modal animations to use native driver
- Enforce transfer display order by timestamp
- Fix inactivity logout on add additional seed
- Adds rooted/jailbroken device warning
- Update splash screen
- Update theming system and replace all icons
- Update tabbar UI
- More documentation
- Increased test coverage
- Fix dropdown rendering behind modal overlay on address/hash copy press
- Fix UI-related and other bugs

Desktop
- Implement local PoW
- Implement 2FA
- Implement deep linking
- Replace chart library
- Add router transitions
- Replace icons
- Other UI/UX improvements

Una vez salga el wallet para Android en Abril, empezarán con el testeo de la versión alpha de escritorio.

Yo no creo que el wallet va a afectar al alza al precio, el tema del wallet es algo que solo el que lleva Iota y sigue los avances del proyecto le interesa, al que ve esto desde fuera se la pela, porque da por sentado que el wallet tenía que estar hace tiempo, es básico.

Lo que no comentan o al menos no veo ya que solo miro su Discord x encima de vez en cuando es el módulo IXI, estos días voy ver si encuentro info de como rula el desarrollo porque esto sí es importante para poder listar Iota de golpe en un montón de exchanges.

El tema de Q, no han dicho ni van a decir nada al respecto, es un secretismo total que significa o que están involucrados en algo muy gordo, o que es un pufo/humo tamaño Gowex. No hay más que marear con este tema, no dicen ni van a decir.

Lo único que queda para alimentar la magufería Iotense, es por qué Jinn se ha deslistado de CMC cuando sigue siendo posible tradearla en Nxt.


----------



## davitin (15 Mar 2018)

itaka dijo:


> si claro, llevamos escuchando que están baratas desde los 3 dolares.
> 
> Seamos serios. Aquí nadie sabe que va a pasar.
> 
> ...



Joder ya estamos con el FUD de los cojones...no ves como estan todas las criptos? no es problema de IOTA....no te acuerdas de los vaivenes del año pasado?

Coño que os quereis hacer ricos en dos semanas, para ganar teneis que sufrir, si no de que, pero la recompensa esta al final para los que lleguemos hasta alli.


----------



## spala (15 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo único que queda para alimentar la magufería Iotense, es por qué Jinn se ha deslistado de CMC cuando sigue siendo posible tradearla en Nxt.



Están recomprando JINN,
la idea es salir a bolsa en un futuro,
JINN no valdrá nada, ahora te lo recompran si eres inversor acreditado,
si no lo eres, véndelos, por que no tendrán valor alguno en el futuro,

para ser inversor acreditado hay que tener como medio millón de euros en la cuenta bancaria y hacer mucho papeleo,


----------



## orbeo (15 Mar 2018)

spala dijo:


> Están recomprando JINN,
> la idea es salir a bolsa en un futuro,
> JINN no valdrá nada, ahora te lo recompran si eres inversor acreditado,
> si no lo eres, véndelos, por que no tendrán valor alguno en el futuro,
> ...



No tengo, hace unos meses intenté comprar 1 pero el proceso se me hizo algo farragoso y pasé del tema.


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Mar 2018)

https://medium.com/@claudio_69833/iotas-ixi-module-q-the-rise-of-incredible-interoperability-maybe-339ffdf3bd12

Una especulación sobre Q muy interesante, creo que muy realista.


----------



## davitin (16 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> https://medium.com/@claudio_69833/iotas-ixi-module-q-the-rise-of-incredible-interoperability-maybe-339ffdf3bd12
> 
> Una especulación sobre Q muy interesante, creo que muy realista.



Interesante, pero espero que suba más del miserable X5 que dice el autor del artículo, con eso no recuperamos ni el anterior techo.


----------



## Azkenchack (16 Mar 2018)

IOTA ya está en Binance, Okex... y no solo en Bitfinet

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (16 Mar 2018)

Joder no puedo poner la imagen en grande


----------



## itaka (17 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder no puedo poner la imagen en grande



cuéntanos que dicen que no se nada.


----------



## orbeo (17 Mar 2018)

itaka dijo:


> cuéntanos que dicen que no se nada.



El barbas contesta a un tal Julien:

Q no es simplemente un despliegue. Primero será anunciado de manera más espectacular que en un chat de Discord con total explicación de lo que actualmente es, lo que significa para Iota y su Roadmap. Si está listo para final de Marzo o en algún momento de Abril no importa demasiado. La única cosa que importa es que nada a cambiado en este proyecto, ahora simplemente nos estamos centrando durante unos días exclusivamente en la re-estructuración para asegurar la fundación y su software, partners y ecosistema puede ser simplificado.

Traducido a grosso modo con mi inglés macarrónico.


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2018)

IOTA ha salido en más exchanges, chicos, eso sí, pero en bastantes y con más salidas a fiat. Creo que la salida en los grandes que faltan es inminente.

https://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/iota/#markets


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2018)

Tenemos fichaje judío de calidad, economista vicepresidente de JP Morgan:

https://blog.iota.org/welcome-gur-huberman-to-the-iota-foundation-f801dd6e5410


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tenemos fichaje judío de calidad, economista vicepresidente de JP Morgan:
> 
> Welcome Gur Huberman to the IOTA Foundation



Madre mía la zorra a guardar las gallinas...los mayores manipuladores del precio de la plata...ahora si que vendo...::


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Madre mía la zorra a guardar las gallinas...los mayores manipuladores del precio de la plata...ahora si que vendo...::



Estos solo van donde huelen el dinero...


----------



## spala (18 Mar 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Madre mía la zorra a guardar las gallinas...los mayores manipuladores del precio de la plata...ahora si que vendo...::



vende, que necesito que baje más para comprar


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2018)

Tengo unas bankeras de la ico, en cuanto las pueda vender las cambio por IOTAs, están a punto de caramelo.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tengo unas bankeras de la ico, en cuanto las pueda vender las cambio por IOTAs, están a punto de caramelo.



Yo he cambiado Neo, Dash y OMG por IOTA, la única importante que dejo es BTC. Veo el rally de IOTA más inminente que el de las otras.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Mar 2018)

spala dijo:


> vende, que necesito que baje más para comprar



Sigue soñando....jijijiji....


----------



## easyridergs (18 Mar 2018)

Iota a pasado en nada del puesto 13 al 9 en el coinmarketcap.


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tengo unas bankeras de la ico, en cuanto las pueda vender las cambio por IOTAs, están a punto de caramelo.



Yo tengo bankera también, en cuanto salga a exchange y haga pump me las quitó de encima, esos token acabarán valiendo cero con el tiempo, los infelices del grupo de Telegram se creen que no, pero en cuanto ese banco este al 100% seguro sacan acciones y el token se lo pasan por los cojones.

---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 20:02 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Yo he cambiado Neo, Dash y OMG por IOTA, la única importante que dejo es BTC. Veo el rally de IOTA más inminente que el de las otras.



Pues te has quitado de encima tres de las guapas.


----------



## davitin (18 Mar 2018)

Por cierto, parece que Iota está rebotando con fuerza, en mayor porcentaje que muchas otras alts.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (18 Mar 2018)

Yo es la que más cariño le tengo...es raro que los CERDOS de arriba, no la hundan...esta aguantando bastante bien...Holdeo ó Muelte...:


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (19 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo tengo bankera también, en cuanto salga a exchange y haga pump me las quitó de encima, esos token acabarán valiendo cero con el tiempo, los infelices del grupo de Telegram se creen que no, pero en cuanto ese banco este al 100% seguro sacan acciones y el token se lo pasan por los cojones.
> 
> ---------- Post added 18-mar-2018 at 20:02 ----------
> 
> Pues te has quitado de encima tres de las guapas.



Otro más con algo de bankera listo para vender al primer pump y meterlo a IOTA, primera mitad de este año dicen, estaremos atentos.


----------



## josema82 (19 Mar 2018)

He deshecho posiciones en todo y me repliego en IOTAs hasta la famosa Q.... que ganas tengo de ver que putas es.....

Dijeron que Q cambiaría el mundo financiero y que con Q, no haría falta volver a Fiat..... ¿pasarela directa banco-wallet sin pasar por exchange? vas a tu banco y haces una transferencia directamente del banco al wallet.... y se convierta automáticamente en IOTAs..... 

Tiene que ser algo autónomo, ya que el objetivo son las maquinas, no tiene que tener interacción humana.

En 1 mes lo veremos.


----------



## Abner (19 Mar 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> He deshecho posiciones en todo y me repliego en IOTAs hasta la famosa Q.... que ganas tengo de ver que putas es.....
> 
> Dijeron que Q cambiaría el mundo financiero y que con Q, no haría falta volver a Fiat..... ¿pasarela directa banco-wallet sin pasar por exchange? vas a tu banco y haces una transferencia directamente del banco al wallet.... y se convierta automáticamente en IOTAs.....
> 
> ...



La Q esa será más o menos como el grafeno del hilo de grabat energy XD

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk


----------



## josema82 (19 Mar 2018)

Abner dijo:


> La Q esa será más o menos como el grafeno del hilo de grabat energy XD
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Han creado mucha expectativa, como no sea una bomba, perderan muchos HOLDers.


----------



## Mig29 (19 Mar 2018)

josema82 dijo:


> Han creado mucha expectativa, como no sea una bomba, perderan muchos HOLDers.



Confío en el proyecto, pero veo muy prematuro todo y el proyecto muy verde como para que Q sea algo realmente rompedor.
Me imagino que presentaran un boceto y algunos avances.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Mar 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Confío en el proyecto, pero veo muy prematuro todo y el proyecto muy verde como para que Q sea algo realmente rompedor.
> Me imagino que presentaran un boceto y algunos avances.



Creo que en Abril vamos a saberlo.

---------- Post added 19-mar-2018 at 16:29 ----------




Abner dijo:


> La Q esa será más o menos como el grafeno del hilo de grabat energy XD
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5X mediante Tapatalk



Grabat energy es más bien bitconneeect


----------



## orbeo (19 Mar 2018)

El otro día alguien escribió en su Discord algo de St microelectronics, pero por más que he buscado no he encontrado ninguna reseña a Iota, si en su web ni en publicaciones del sector, así que habrá que seguir esperando.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Mar 2018)

IOTA en hitbtc


https://hitbtc.com/IOTA-to-BTC

También activos los pares ethereum y usdt.


----------



## D´Omen (19 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> IOTA en hitbtc
> 
> 
> IOTA IOTA to Bitcoin BTC Exchange / HitBTC
> ...



En el par con ETH ha pegado un buen vote desde la ostia de ayer del ETH, aqui servidor pensando en ganar unos iotas extras se ha desecho de ellos y ahora me entra el acojone de que no sea un simple pelotazo que vuelva en unas horas todo a donde estaba


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Mar 2018)

Fujitsu enseña cosas con IOTA:


https://twitter.com/RolfWerner/status/975822046302277633


----------



## kaopower (20 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Fujitsu enseña cosas con IOTA:
> 
> 
> Twitter



Menudas presentaciones mas cargadas joder ::


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Mar 2018)

kaopower dijo:


> Menudas presentaciones mas cargadas joder ::



En su web Fujitsu habla un poco más de IOTA 

http://blog.de.ts.fujitsu.com/allgemeines/insiderwissen-das-sind-die-groessten-trends-in-der-internationalen-industrie/

Eso si, hay que utilizar el traductor si no se pilota el alemán.


----------



## D´Omen (20 Mar 2018)

Joder pues si, menudo fieston me estoy perdiendo en binance por ansioso, la verdad que la combinación de un ETH por lo suelos y algunas ALTs como IOTA en precios muy bajos está dejando estos días un buen festival, parece que esta entrando pasta a mansalva con el ETH barato


----------



## tigrecito (20 Mar 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En su web Fujitsu habla un poco más de IOTA
> 
> Insiderwissen: Das sind die größten Trends in der internationalen IndustrieFujitsu Aktuell
> 
> Eso si, hay que utilizar el traductor si no se pilota el alemán.



En un mes hay feria en Hannover,Fujitsu va a presentar en directo uso de iota..

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (21 Mar 2018)

Dentro de poco vamos a tener varios hard wallet para Iota, está el que se está desarrollando sobre el Ledger, otro sobre rasperri y estos chinos con uno específico.

iOTA


----------



## Raskolnikov (21 Mar 2018)

Dominik Schiener on IOTA @ Markus Lanz 20.03.2018 - YouTube


Resumen en ingles:

Quick Domsch@zdf Summary : Iota


----------



## tigrecito (23 Mar 2018)

Me acabo de fijar en que este hilo tiene más visitas que "Especulación con AltCoins"... quizá merece chincheta, Calopez.


----------



## wililon (23 Mar 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Me acabo de fijar en que este hilo tiene más visitas que "Especulación con AltCoins"... quizá merece chincheta, Calopez.



Especulación con alt coins va por su cuarta entrega.


----------



## easyridergs (24 Mar 2018)

¿Sabeis algo de como va el desarrollo de PEAQ? La gente está muy centrada en el puto wallet pero PEAQ va a ser más relevante para el futuro de IOTA.


----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ¿Sabeis algo de como va el desarrollo de PEAQ? La gente está muy centrada en el puto wallet pero PEAQ va a ser más relevante para el futuro de IOTA.



Que es Peaq?


----------



## easyridergs (24 Mar 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Que es Peaq?



Peaq es un proyecto que consiste en crear una segunda capa en el tangle, que correrá sobre éste. En esta segunda capa se podrán crear tokens que serán lo que son los tokens erc 20 a ethereum. Podrás generar tokens para tradear lo que vendas o generes en tu área de negocio particular creando como una especie de isla con esos tokens sobre el tangle. La comunicación entre esas islas de negocio se realizará a través del token IOTA que será el universal del tangle. Peaq está trabajando directamente con la fundación IOTA y una de las ideas es que esa generación de tokens ayude a aumentar el volumen del tangle, lo cual le dará velocidad y seguridad. Creo que hay que estar muy atentos a Peaq, abajo os dejo el enlace para que os suscribáis.

Esto es parte del ecosistema que se está formando sobre IOTA que acabará abarcando todos los campos, es decir: contratos inteligentes, tokens para generación de assets, icos, etc, nube de datos encriptadas y todo lo que te puedas imaginar. Simplemente se está gestando un monstruo.

peaq | built on the tangle


----------



## orbeo (24 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Peaq es un proyecto que consiste en crear una segunda capa en el tangle, que correrá sobre éste. En esta segunda capa se podrán crear tokens que serán lo que son los tokens erc 20 a ethereum. Podrás generar tokens para tradear lo que vendas o generes en tu área de negocio particular creando como una especie de isla con esos tokens sobre el tangle. La comunicación entre esas islas de negocio se realizará a través del token IOTA que será el universal del tangle. Peaq está trabajando directamente con la fundación IOTA y una de las ideas es que esa generación de tokens ayude a aumentar el volumen del tangle, lo cual le dará velocidad y seguridad. Creo que hay que estar muy atentos a Peaq, abajo os dejo el enlace para que os suscribáis.
> 
> Esto es parte del ecosistema que se está formando sobre IOTA que acabará abarcando todos los campos, es decir: contratos inteligentes, tokens para generación de assets, icos, etc, nube de datos encriptadas y todo lo que te puedas imaginar. Simplemente se está gestando un monstruo.
> 
> peaq | built on the tangle




Vale, ahora que he visto la web me acordé de cuando salió. 

Pues ni idea, en el Discord de Iota no hay un apartado específico, y la verdad ni he encontrado ni recuerdo haber visto algo salvo cuando se subió la info la primera vez.

Su pongo que al ser un desarrollo externo 100% a la fundación pues habrá que seguirlo a través del Twitter de nakamo.to y similares.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (24 Mar 2018)

No se como acabara IOTA, pero de momento, se esta manteniendo viva muy dignamente comparada con otras criptos...


----------



## easyridergs (24 Mar 2018)

De momento se lo están trabajando muy bien, además hay una comunidad importantísima detrás desarrollando aplicaciones para el tangle.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Mar 2018)

Parece que Trinity va a poder integrarse en Ledger, también en el enlace hay otros desarrollos de hardware muy interesantes:

https://medium.com/@claudio_69833/iota-hardware-developments-and-possible-offline-tangle-integrations-97b6d17154c


----------



## easyridergs (26 Mar 2018)

Vídeo de muestra de como está el desarrollo del wallet trinity.

IOTA Trinity Wallet Teaser - YouTube



Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Mar 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vídeo de muestra de como está la actualización del wallet trinity.
> 
> IOTA Trinity Wallet Teaser - YouTube
> 
> ...





Se ve espectacular. La espera va a merecer la pena.


----------



## easyridergs (26 Mar 2018)

La universidad técnica de Aquisgran en Alemanía, líder en ingeniería mecánica, va a empezar a experimentar con usos reales de IOTA.

German University wants to explore IOTA for real industrial application - IOTA News


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Mar 2018)

Magnifica noticia...

Pero...tendremos que tener el móvil limpio, con un buen antivirus y desconectarnos de Wi-fi, Bluetooth etc.., y hacer el envio con los datos de internet de pago para que no nos pille nada el enemigo ?...ienso:

---------- Post added 26-mar-2018 at 20:04 ----------

si baja mas compro...ya tengo bastantes y promediando, estoy en 0,95 $...


----------



## itaka (27 Mar 2018)

Es off tema. pero igual a alguien le interesa. El mesias ha creado nuevo hilo y recomienda oro. 

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...012269-to-the-moon-slowly-and-steadily-2.html


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Mar 2018)

itaka dijo:


> Es off tema. pero igual a alguien le interesa. El mesias ha creado nuevo hilo y recomienda oro.
> 
> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...012269-to-the-moon-slowly-and-steadily-2.html[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Mar 2018)

El ecosistema de IOTA continúa creciendo, mirad esta red social donde IOTA es la moneda:

https://medium.com/metamesh/metamesh-7f01676c69e3

¿Qué os parece la idea?


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2018)

https://theindependentrepublic.com/2018/03/30/iota-miota-starts-testing-digital-ids-in-taipei/


----------



## easyridergs (31 Mar 2018)

Auditoría de trazabilidad en procesos de producción basada en IOTA por Fujitsu.

HMI 2018 - Digital Manufacturing - Hannover Messe 2018 : Fujitsu Deutschland


----------



## davitin (31 Mar 2018)

Iota esta aguantando bastante bien.


----------



## Esflinter (31 Mar 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Iota esta aguantando bastante bien.



Si, solo ha perdido un 80% desde el ATH frente a un 65% del btc


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Mar 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Si, solo ha perdido un 80% desde el ATH frente a un 65% del btc




También subió bastante más que el bitcoin desde la ICO, pero eso un perroflauta de mierda no va a entenderlo.


----------



## Esflinter (1 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> También subió bastante más que el bitcoin desde la ICO, pero eso un perroflauta de mierda no va a entenderlo.



El btc ha subido bastante mas que las idiotas desde sus inicios, pero eso una rata poligonera no va a entenderlo

Por cierto davitin me caias bien, no me lo esperaba de ti


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Abr 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> El btc ha subido bastante mas que las idiotas desde sus inicios, pero eso una rata poligonera no va a entenderlo
> 
> Por cierto davitin me caias bien, no me lo esperaba de ti



Yo no soy Davitin mongolo.


----------



## itaka (1 Abr 2018)

Creo que IOTA ahora ya está en zona lateral de aburrimiento, estará unos meses entre 1.2 y 0.9 para luego volver a subir. Al BTC le queda aún bajada, es posible que llegue a 3000 dolares.

Así todo creo que pronto habrá un rebote. Pero vamos nos esperan meses sin subidas importantes. 

Solo queda paciencia.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Abr 2018)

itaka dijo:


> Creo que IOTA ahora ya está en zona lateral de aburrimiento, estará unos meses entre 1.2 y 0.9 para luego volver a subir. Al BTC le queda aún bajada, es posible que llegue a 3000 dolares.
> 
> Así todo creo que pronto habrá un rebote. Pero vamos nos esperan meses sin subidas importantes.
> 
> Solo queda paciencia.



BTC no creo que baje a 3k, pero 4500 como suelo si que podría ser... 

IOTA depende de lo que pase este mes, si no hay noticias estará en ese lateral bajista.


----------



## Azkenchack (1 Abr 2018)

itaka dijo:


> Creo que IOTA ahora ya está en zona lateral de aburrimiento, estará unos meses entre 1.2 y 0.9 para luego volver a subir. Al BTC le queda aún bajada, es posible que llegue a 3000 dolares.
> 
> Así todo creo que pronto habrá un rebote. Pero vamos nos esperan meses sin subidas importantes.
> 
> Solo queda paciencia.



Mi opinión personal es que ha habido una gran espantada de "inversores" que en diciembre-enero metieron pasta en criptos pensando que en un año iban a sacar suficiente dinero como para comprarse un "pisito a tocateja", sin importarles el proyecto...solamente querían beneficios fáciles y rápidos.
La dura realidad es que, alguien que haya metido 1000 euros, en cualquier cripto en enero, ahora mismo, como mucho, tendrá 200 euros y, lo más triste, que hasta que vuelva a tener esos 1000 euros, pueden pasar meses o incluso años (dependiendo en dónde hayan metido el dinero). Con este panorama, la gente de la calle ya no va a meter dinero tan fácilmente...prefiere esperar (dile tú ahora a tu "cuñao" que meta dinero en criptos, a ver lo que te dice)
Por otro lado, se siguen produciendo "pumpeos" en criptos que no las conoce ni su p.m., de esas que están al final del top 1000. Criptos que un día, te suben un 1000% pero que a los dos días valen una mierda. ¿Y donde va ese beneficio del "pump"? Si fuera yo, lo retornaría a aquellas que están en el top 10. Esto que pienso, creo que no está al alcance de todos sino de "perros viejos" en el mundo de las criptos, de aquellos que tienen la sangre fría de meterle 100 euros en la cripto "BitPlusPollas" y que cuando le han sacado 1000 euros, llevan los beneficios al top 10.
Por eso creo que, a medio-largo plazo, la mayoría de las criptos desaparecerán y habrán sido "fagocitadas" por las grandes.
Como yo no soy de ir moviendome de una cripto a otra, ni tengo "huevos" de apostar por la cripto"BitPlusPollas", prefiero quedarme en IOTA y que ese trabajo lo hagan otros.
Este año 2018, va a ser muy plano. Puede ser que haya alguna alegría pero a estas altura, después de tres meses, no lo veo claro. Solo espero que IOTA se siga manteniendo entre 1-2$ y que no se hunda como va a ocurrir con la mayoría de las criptos.
Siempre he pensado que IOTA es un proyecto a largo plazo, como cuando empezó Bitcoin a 1$.
Afortunadamente, he metido dinero en IOTA que me puedo permitir perder. De hecho, ahora mismo, mi balance es negativo. Si lo pierdo TODO, me jodería, pero seguiría adelante. Pero también pienso que IOTA tiene mucho potencial y que no va a desaparecer.
Y para finalizar, como este mensaje parece que lo ha escrito de una "visillera", me despido con un "animo wuapisimas"


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

Pues yo pienso que las manos fuertes no se van a quedar todo el 2018 sin ganar un puto duro, después de haber descubierto en el 2017 la gallina de los huevos de oro (aka blockchain).

Simplemente están tirando precios para acumular criptos a precio-puta, cuando crean que han llegado donde quieren, lo volverán a subir todo a lo bestia...el fomo hará el resto.

Acumulación y hold.


----------



## Azkenchack (1 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que las manos fuertes no se van a quedar todo el 2018 sin ganar un puto duro, después de haber descubierto en el 2017 la gallina de los huevos de oro (aka blockchain).
> 
> Simplemente están tirando precios para acumular criptos a precio-puta, cuando crean que han llegado donde quieren, lo volverán a subir todo a lo bestia...el fomo hará el resto.
> 
> Acumulación y hold.



Pues, eso, a tirar precios para comprar barato. Sacan del mercado al pequeño, le desmoralizan para que venda y cuando se pueden hacer con una buena cantidad a precio pelo-puta, compran. Y cuando el pequeño quiere comprar, ya está fuera....ha perdido el tren.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2018)

Menos de 1$...es que llevan 4 meses ininterrumpidos de bajadas...¿ que cojones pretenden, que venda ?...hombre ahora menos que nunca...y si tengo que holdear 7 años los hago...como con el horoh...::


----------



## orbeo (1 Abr 2018)

Yo no pienso vender nada aunque llegue a 0


----------



## easyridergs (1 Abr 2018)

Eso, eso, todos a vender que yo me voy a jartar de comprar ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (1 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Yo no pienso vender nada aunque llegue a 0



Yo, la última vez que vendí a perdidas, en la bajada del 2017, perdí hasta la camisa...una y no más, yo tampoco vendo así llegue a 0.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (1 Abr 2018)

Pues he comprado 100 IOTAS más a 0,95 $, con lo que ya llego al millar y he promediado a 0,80 $....8:


----------



## spala (2 Abr 2018)

intentad vender bajo y pagareis las consecuencias

es momento de comprar más, no de vender,

yo también perdi pasta vendiendo bajo pensado q bajaria mas,
baja un poco, luego piensas "pues q baje más" y de reptne empeiza a subir,
no te das cuenta q ya estás por encima del precio de venta,

y empiezas a cagarte en todo, y asi siempre,

lo dicho, baja? compra más, no vendas, avisados estais.


----------



## Mig29 (2 Abr 2018)

Yo he comprado mas, y estoy cruzando los dedos para que baje a 0,5 o menos, que ahí si que entraría con bastante pasta.
El que venda ahora es un suicida, así de claro. El proyecto cada vez pinta mejor, cada vez el equipo es mayor, cada vez mas apoyo, están trabajando en usos y aplicaciones muy interesantes........IOTA tiene un futuro prometedor.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Abr 2018)

Pues el gordito Ralf nos ha dado pistas en Discord sobre Q

https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/88v5k0/ralf_rottmann_confirms_q_is_related_to_qubic/

Q al final parece que tiene que ver con la computación distribuida, gana fuerza esta teoría:

https://medium.com/@724554/iotas-q-qubic-c361f86bde7d

Tal vez por eso se está desarrollando un procesador ternario como Jinn, IOTA puede funcionar en binario pero Q necesita a Jinn... En cualquier caso es especulación, pero recomiendo leer el artículo de médium que te puesto encima.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Abr 2018)

Y ahora un poco de información sobre como IOTA se relaciona con la casta al más alto nivel, la señorita del artículo trabaja en la fundación y tiene contactos al más alto nivel


https://oracletimes.com/why-julie-maupin-is-important-for-iota-miota-and-the-broader-blockchain-scene/


"Según un documento digital oficial recién publicado sobre Medium, Julie Maupin, que actualmente es miembro del Consejo Asesor de Fintech del Ministerio de Finanzas de Alemania y del Grupo de Trabajo de Expertos en Economía Digital del G20 , así como una persona de recursos para el Gobierno de Internet de las Naciones Unidas. Forum , se une a la Fundación IOTA.

Si sigues a IOTA (MIOTA) durante un tiempo, estarás al tanto de las incorporaciones del Dr. Hongquan Jiang de Robert Bosch Venture Capital (RBVC) y Johann Jungwirth de Volkswagen , que también es el hombre que logró marcas como Lamborghini y Buggati, por mencionar algunas, bajo el ala de Volkswagen.



A pesar de que todas las adiciones son significativamente importantes para el equipo y el futuro de la Fundación IOTA, la última contratación de la Dra. Julie Maupin es un poco más emocionante por varias razones:

Además de su nombramiento en Max Planck, ella tiene citas externas de investigación con el Centro para la Innovación de Gobernabilidad Internacional y el Centro Universitario de Londres para Blockchain Technologies.
Recientemente ha asesorado a IOTA sobre la constitución y la estructura de gobierno de la fundación y está ayudando activamente a desarrollar proyectos que se llevarán a cabo por el fondo de riesgo social.
Julie Maupin no es solo otro enlace corporativo con jugadores industriales como Volkswagen y BOSCH. Por supuesto, ambas compañías ocupan el primer lugar en cuanto a avances tecnológicos e innovaciones en torno a la economía de las máquinas y el Internet de las cosas (IoT), que es el elemento clave de IOTA, pero el Dr. Maupin ayudará a la Fundación IOTA a establecer relaciones a nivel gubernamental global que ningún otro proyecto basado en blockchain podría siquiera hablar.
Sabemos que a principios de este año, la Comisión Europea ha lanzado el Observatorio y Foro Europeo de Blockchain con el apoyo del Parlamento Europeo, representado por Jakob von Weizsäcker, responsable del reciente informe sobre monedas virtuales.

Por lo tanto, Europa no se va a quedar atrás en lo que respecta a esta tecnología disruptiva que está a punto de configurar nuestros sistemas monetarios en la forma en que interferimos con la maquinaria, las micro transacciones, los sistemas de autorización, la distribución de datos y más.



Anteriormente, el Deutsche Bank en un informe oficial declaraba que IOTA es la clave del futuro de la economía, mientras que la organización sin fines de lucro con sede en Berlín es respaldada y utilizada ya por una variedad de organizaciones gubernamentales, incluyendo Holanda, Suecia, Alemania, Japón y Taiwán. , entre otros que actualmente están "en la tubería".

Con la Dra. Julie Maupin en el consejo, IOTA podrá extender sus tentáculos a la zona europea más amplia, así como a una escala global, basada en las conexiones y prehistoria de Maupin.

Eso no solo beneficiará a IOTA sino que la adopción de criptomonedas más rápida en general, incluso si es un poco irónico ya que la mayoría de los inversores no están contentos con IOTA por una variedad de razones (vea el reciente debate con la Iniciativa Blockchain del MIT), IOTA todavía es la proyecto que beneficiará con sus acciones y conexiones a todo el ecosistema y la escena DLT en general.

Julie Maupin al unirse a la Fundación IOTA:

"Las tecnologías descentralizadas de hoy le presentan a la humanidad oportunidades sin precedentes para repensar la forma en que organizamos nuestras vidas tanto individuales como colectivas. Todo está listo para la reinvención. Desde las finanzas hasta las redes sociales y la democracia misma ... nunca ha habido un mejor momento para estar a la vanguardia. Gracias a su adhesión a las reglas de oro de parsimonia, modularidad e interoperabilidad, IOTA tiene el potencial de convertirse realmente en la columna vertebral de Internet-de-todo. Especialmente cuando se consideran en combinación con desarrollos paralelos en inteligencia artificial, las posibilidades son asombrosas. Estoy emocionado de ser parte de esta comunidad en ciernes de idealistas pragmáticos"


----------



## spala (2 Abr 2018)

el foro va raro, le das a la pagina 396 y vuelve a la 395...

si no hay pagina 396, pa qué sale? XD

ahora con mi mensaje ya estara activa fijo, verás.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Abr 2018)

La conversación en el discord de IOTA es bastante interesante. 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/892rjb/recent_discord_convdomdavidralf/
CONV. PARA LOS ÚLTIMOS 1-3 DÍAS

¡IOTA ES REY! - Hoy a las 2:01 AM Dom tus pensamientos cuando Iota se desacople de BTC?

dom - Hoy a las 2:01 a.m. cuando tenemos bancos que integran IOTA en su sistema

PatriQ - Hoy a las 2:01 a.m. @dom. De acuerdo, es una pregunta muy importante que no va a estropear ni a filtrar nada, un simple sí o no servirá. ¿Hay alguna entidad que ya esté trabajando en la integración / uso de Q en este momento?

dom - Hoy a las 2:01 AM se trata de crear productos en este momento sí

dom - Hoy a las 2:46 a.m.

@dom ¿Es un gran problema para el FI si el precio fluctúa demasiado? ¿O ya has liquidado un montón?

estamos en el proceso de hacer eso

leechi - Hoy a las 2:47 a.m. espera, solo digo que el IF está volcando.

dom - Hoy a las 2:47 a.m. no. hay forma de liquidar fuera del mercado a VC / compañías que no estamos realizando dumping. Nunca.

Qim Hortons - Hoy a las 2:54 AM @dom ¿ustedes tienen algún plan futuro para contactar a Tesla? o es más un enfoque "Si lo construyes, ellos vendrán" en este momento?

dom - Hoy a las 2:55 AM llegaremos, pero estamos un poco ocupados con otras empresas en la mayoría de los cajeros alemanes

Niuran78 - Hoy a las 2:55 AM ¿Crees que podría ayudar, si fuera a las bolsas de valores?

dom - Hoy a las 2:55 a.m. mercados financieros, definitivamente

sternn - Hoy a las 2:55 AM @dom ¿CfB todavía está trabajando en jinn u otras cosas?

dom - Hoy a las 2:56 a.m. está trabajando en Jinn y otras cosas

dom - Hoy a las 2:56 AM e IOTA

Qraefulgang Qenny - Hoy a las 2:57 AM @dom y el IXI HUB? ¿Cómo van las pruebas? La última vez que escuché las pruebas había comenzado.

dom - Hoy a las 2:58 AM continuando con las pruebas y el desarrollo en este momento.

Carlos de Nueva York - Hoy a las 2:58 a.m. ¿dom gana lento y constante la carrera?

dom - Hoy a las 2:58 a.m.

¿El dom hace lenta y constantemente gana la carrera?

nadie dice que somos lentos
Roy - Hoy a las 2:42 a.m. Con el curl ligero estoy en lo cierto al decir que los sensores tendrán que tener un nodo para unir al enredo?

David Sønstebø - Hoy a las 2:46 a.m. @Roy Sí. Está progresando como hemos dicho, el futuro de Curl depende del resultado, pero también de que ahora tenemos criptógrafos livianos líderes a bordo que continuarán desarrollándolo. También hemos alineado a muchos criptógrafos líderes del mundo para auditarlo tan pronto como esté fuera de la etapa de prototipo, incluso muchos de los escépticos iniciales de Twitter se han sentido intrigados por todo el proyecto una vez que vieron más allá del falso drama y se dieron cuenta el contexto. Así que ahora mismo se ve muy bien.

David Sønstebø - Hoy a las 2:48 AM La cosa es que IOTA está muy por delante en términos de DLT, Criptografía, Circuito Integrado / Semiconductor reino, así como las aplicaciones, que las personas de mente estrecha con una visión parroquial solo ven una pieza poco ortodoxa de la acertijo en su campo de visión, omitiendo el panorama general, y en ese contexto restringido, lo que estamos haciendo parece que no tiene sentido. Debe tener en cuenta toda la visión para comprender por qué estamos tomando la "ruta difícil" en muchas de las cosas que podríamos hacer fácilmente y sin controversia.

kelly - Hoy a las 2:53 a.m. @David Sønstebø Hola, David, gracias por contestar algunas preguntas con tu apretada agenda. ¿Podría darnos alguna información sobre el progreso del hub IXI?

David Sønstebø - Hoy a las 2:54 AM @cjkelly, todo lo que puedo decir por ahora es que tenemos la estructura establecida para tener un Dueño de Producto / Persona directamente Responsable. SI está creciendo, estamos pasando de una docena de personas a una base de más de 60 hombres muy estructurada en este momento. Esto lleva un poco de tiempo, y es por eso que la percepción puede haber sido que hemos estado inactivos últimamente, pero en realidad solo significa que estamos asegurando que podemos operar 10 veces de manera más eficiente. Y sí, IXI Hub tiene la prioridad # 1

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:31 AM Todo lo que puedo (y quiero) decir es que el equipo está trabajando duro en Q. No es algo simple. No es como un puerto C ++ de IRI más o menos. Tiene un enorme potencial y te dejará maravillado. Las personas que me conocen entienden que soy muy reacio a explotar las cosas más o menos. Tengo el privilegio de "mirar" al equipo que trabaja en Q y solo entiendo la mitad de las matemáticas y la tecnología que hay detrás, pero será enorme. Revelaremos más detalles al público, una vez que tengamos nuestro nuevo sitio web y nos sintamos seguros, hemos logrado un hito. Una vez más, IOTA no es solo una cosa más de Ethereum, sino fundamental de I + D.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:40 AM @Bolao, realmente creo que la fecha de lanzamiento no es tan importante. Le hemos contado a algunos de nuestros socios corporativos sobre Q y hemos recibido comentarios extremadamente positivos. Entiendo la noción de pedir fechas de lanzamiento confiables y es posible que no nos hayamos hecho un favor a los lanzamientos "prometedores" en el pasado. Es importante entender que las personas que se unieron a IF, incluyéndome a mí, están realmente logrando una diferencia, no para generar artificialmente el valor de una criptomoneda. Q no reemplazará a IOTA. Será parte de IOTA. IOTA representa la visión de una máquina autónoma para la economía de la máquina como parte de una tercera revolución industrial.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:42 a.m. No hay intención de causar ningún tipo de exageración. Solo digo que estoy muy seguro de que el equipo resolverá un problema difícil que impulsará la visión de IOTA y agradece a todos los que nos apoyan en la consecución de la misión.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:47 a.m. Y si te preguntas, ¿por qué somos tan "reservados" con respecto a Q? No es para engañar a nadie o fomentar la especulación. Es en parte para proteger la propiedad intelectual, mientras todavía está en ciernes y porque queremos estar absolutamente seguros al respecto.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:50 a. M. A veces pienso, lo que la gente realmente subestima - y lo que no hemos comunicado de manera proactiva - es lo que significa establecer una organización sin fines de lucro aquí en Alemania. Dominik y David han pasado literalmente los últimos meses con abogados, autoridades fiscales y asesores casi todo el día para hacer esto correctamente y de conformidad con la ley alemana.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:51 a.m. Patentes de Sean: solo una de las muchas áreas complicadas. Queremos que toda IOTA sea de código abierto. Al mismo tiempo, no queremos imitaciones dudosas en una etapa temprana. Puedo ver si tengo patentes por el camino.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:54 a.m. @FutureIsHere La publicidad es dinámica y solo se puede controlar parcialmente. Y: estamos muy emocionados al respecto. No es una exageración, es solo un lugar interesante en el que estar.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 6:57 a.m. @PatriQ No estamos trabajando en nada centralizado.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:00 a.m. @PatriQ De seguro. En ese sentido, somos. Pero ninguna de las partes esenciales (capa 0, capa 1) de IOTA se centralizará.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:05 a.m. Los aprendizajes más importantes para mí, hasta ahora: Dom y David están entre las mejores personas con las que he trabajado. Ellos están genuinamente en esto para la visión. No quieren ser percibidos como celebridades ni nada. Esta es una oportunidad única en la vida y a veces es difícil soportar la presión. SI tiene algunos de los mejores ingenieros, he sido testigo. Trabajar en la intersección entre investigación y desarrollo sigue reglas especiales. No se pueden ejecutar los resultados de la investigación del plan.

PatriQ - Hoy a las 7:34 AM De acuerdo. ¿Q está relacionado / conectado de alguna manera con Qubic?

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:35 a.m. @PatriQ Están relacionados.

Micha - Hoy a las 7:34 AM Hola Ralf, estamos seguros de que la técnica de IOTA será increíble. ¿Cómo afectará el negocio de IOTA positivamente a IOTA-coin? Si otro token generado se ejecuta en IOTA, no veo ese efecto. ¿Alguna ayuda en qué dirección pensar?

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:37 a.m. @user_tobi Todos están de acuerdo en este punto. Sin embargo, no podemos deshacer la historia y sigo creyendo que Q merece toda la atención que ha recibido hasta ahora. Solo deja que el equipo haga su trabajo sin tanta presión. (Y claro, lo hicimos nosotros mismos.) ¡Nunca dejas de aprender! @Micha Probablemente esté más en el estadio de Dominik para responder, pero no veo monedas creadas encima de IOTA. La explosión actual de ICO y monedas no hace que todo el ecosistema sea bueno, ¿eh? Entonces, no veo a IOTA añadiéndose a esa dirección equivocada.

vun - Hoy a las 7:44 AM Hola Ralf. ¿Q va a ser un producto listo para usar cuando se lo deleita? Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:45 a.m. @vun En este momento, creo que vamos a lanzar en beta. Como siempre. Luego capture los comentarios de la comunidad e itere en adelante.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:47 a.m. @vun Por favor, no me pidas que dirija la especulación. No lo haré. Estamos trabajando en algo más que Q. Es conocimiento público y nuestro mapa de ruta está disponible en línea.

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:53 a.m. No todo ha sido decidido en la atmósfera y tampoco tiene que hacerlo. ¡IOTA es un proyecto de I + D en curso!

Mark - Hoy a las 7:54 AM ¿Qué es lo que más te entusiasma de @Ralf Rottmann en este momento? (No hay necesidad de echar a perder las próximas cosas con eso)

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:58 AM @Mark. La capacidad y el privilegio de trabajar en la entrega de la visión fundamental de IOTA, verdaderamente independiente de los capitalistas de riesgo, las empresas y la política. Imho, la única forma de impulsar la innovación verdadera e incomparable para el bien mayor. Realmente creo que este será el nuevo modelo económico para el futuro. Y estoy agradecido de que una comunidad en gran parte paciente nos respalde.

user_tobi - Hoy a las 7:56 a.m. ¿El IF tiene problemas con el bajo precio actual de IOTA? @Ralf Rottmann (mi última pregunta también

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 7:59 a.m. @user_tobi No es que yo sepa. No nos importan demasiado los altibajos del día a día. Es un asunto normal.

capre IOTA - Hoy a las 7:59 a.m. Siendo un protocolo estándar para todos los dispositivos, debe haber un movimiento político en la UE, ¿está esto en su lugar?

Ralf Rottmann - Hoy a las 8:01 a.m. @capre IOTA Sure. Tenemos a Julie Maupin. Dirige Impacto Social y Asuntos Regulatorios Públicos y es asesora del G20. (Editado)

wEEtoZ Yes - Ayer a las 8:11 AM @Ralf Rottmann muchas gracias por su presencia aquí y por mantener el espíritu. Mucha gente tiene HODLing con grandes pérdidas en este momento, y palabras como esta significan mucho para ellos. ¡Que tengas un buen hombre de Pascua! (El resto, al menos)

Ralf Rottmann - Ayer a las 8:12 AM @wEEtoZ ¡Muchas gracias! Yo también soy uno de esos inversores y tengo mucha confianza. Descargo de responsabilidad: sin embargo, no me gusta el dinero a corto plazo.

muerto_c - Ayer a las 8:12 AM @Ralf Rottmann has dicho antes que solo entiendes la mitad de las matemáticas de Q ... y muchos otros tampoco entienden completamente las matemáticas y la tecnología de IOTA. Entonces, ¿cómo pueden todos estar tan seguros de que la visión y el plan de IOTA funcionarán como se espera si solo un puñado de personas lo entienden? ¿Cómo podemos saber que IOTA va a cambiar el mundo si no lo entendemos? lo siento por mi pregunta crítica, pero creo que es legítimo preguntar

Ralf Rottmann - Ayer a las 8:16 a.m. @muerto_c No podemos. Es un aspecto intrínseco de cada innovadora innovación que al principio tienes que creer. Para mí, es simplemente una decisión de inversión: 1. ¿Tratamos de resolver un problema real de escala masiva? 2. ¿Es el equipo completo y competente y está entre los mejores que he conocido? 3. ¿Cómo son las reacciones tempranas de los interesados ​​externos clave? Si estoy contento con las respuestas a esas preguntas, estoy dispuesto a analizarlo todo. Siempre ha sido mi modus operandi y me ha ido bien hasta ahora. Sin embargo, tienes que estar dispuesto a vivir con cierta incertidumbre por un tiempo. (Editado)

Ralf Rottmann - Ayer a las 8:21 AM Y, por cierto: Esto no es de ninguna manera una calle de sentido único. Esta comunidad me tranquiliza todos los días. Por supuesto, hay especulaciones y nos emocionamos de vez en cuando. Pero he conocido a tanta gente maravillosa aquí, es absolutamente impresionante. Entonces, no me agradezcas, vamos todos juntos y hagamos esto un éxito. Hago todo lo posible para acercarnos más en un futuro muy cercano. Hay mucha gente apasionada en nuestro equipo trabajando en eso. (Editado)

Ralf Rottmann - Ayer a las 8:57 PM @Micha Creo que hemos declarado en numerosas ocasiones, que consideramos que IOTA es la muestra de valor para una economía global m2m y más allá.

La Fundación Iota está actualmente probando un mercado de computadoras donde empresas como EY, DNV GL, Fujitsu, Bosch, Tine y muchos otros prueban la plataforma.

"Hemos tenido talleres en Noruega por un tiempo, y ahora tenemos 19 empresas probando nuestra tecnología.

La lista de empresas que prueban la tecnología de iota incluye DNV GL, Tine, KPMG, Ernst & Young, Tine y BKK.
David Sønstebø - Ayer a las 1:11 a.m. Las demoras son inevitables. No estamos armando aquí los muebles de IKEA (a pesar de que también trae retrasos), estamos construyendo algo realmente vanguardista, con muchos componentes que deben alinearse. Conseguir esto a tiempo es imposible. Esto se conoce como la Ley de Hofstader

David Sønstebø - Ayer a la 1:14 a.m. @Reg Por supuesto, estamos haciendo bastante en Supply Chain, y en conversaciones con varios actores en Suiza. No dude en enviarme información david@iota.org

David Sønstebø - Ayer a las 1:24 a.m. Puedo confirmar

1) El sitio web viene 2) El ecosistema está llegando en abril

David Sønstebø - Ayer a la 1:30 AM @Carlos desde Nueva York No tengo ningún problema para admitir que nuestra ETA fue ligeramente optimista, prefiero hacer Q correctamente, que precipitarme y arruinarlo.

Bolao - Ayer a las 2:43 am eres el jefe, no tienes que trabajar, sé como el 80% de otros jefes: stuck_out_tongue:

David Sønstebø - Ayer a las 2:43 a.m. Eso es un error. En la mayoría de las empresas, los jefes son los más duros de todos; de lo contrario, la empresa se hundiría.

Dave - Ayer a las 2:43 a.m. Un buen jefe trabaja lo más duro de todos

David Sønstebø - Ayer a las 2:43 a.m. Es por eso que Elon Musk todavía duerme en la fábrica cuando hay crisis


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2018)

cagao dijo:


> Mucha tecnología y mucha polla pero menos de 1 dollar. Hay mierdas en el market que valen 10 veces y con más volumen que son auténtica chusta.
> 
> Yo no confío ni en los pryectos ni en ninguna mierda, se va uno a la que pumpean, cogen el dinero y hasta luego.
> 
> Hasta los huevos de esta coin



Claro, tu quieres el dinero rápido, a todos nos gusta eso. Si no confías en el proyecto busca alguna mierda china que esté barata y esperar el pump (si es que llega) y hasta luego Lucas.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2018)

cagao dijo:


> Claro que no confío, pero en nada, ni en las noticias que le dan constantemente a IOTA, ni a ninguna otra coin. Pumpeos de mierda china, a porrillo cuando las TOP10 se venían abajo y ya te digo que sí los habido, que no en todas se puede estar eso está claro.
> 
> Y claro que nos gusta el dinero rápido, todos los que se han metido en este mundo ha sido por eso, no por que haya un proyecto detrás. Mañana ponen cualquier coin IOTA, XPR, XLM, la que sea a 1000 pabos y a la mierda su pryecto, me cojo la pasta y me las piro y ya se puede hundir todo lo que tenga detrás que yo ya tengo mi dinerito.



Por favor, vende IOTA ya y ve a por esas monedas chinas que tan bien les va, a ver si así puedo comprar algunas más barato con el sepa de fiat que he mandado hace poco.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (3 Abr 2018)

Hombre algo se debería notar en la cotización...a ver si se despega de BTC...pero creo que alguna mano negra hay detrás que la boicotea...


----------



## easyridergs (3 Abr 2018)

Minuto 5

The Elon Musk Story | 3D Animated - YouTube


Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (3 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Minuto 5
> 
> The Elon Musk Story | 3D Animated - YouTube
> 
> ...



No puedo ver el vídeo donde estoy ahora. Que pasa en el min 5?


----------



## easyridergs (3 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> No puedo ver el vídeo donde estoy ahora. Que pasa en el min 5?



Si te lo digo no tiene gracia, ya lo verás ¡¡¡

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (3 Abr 2018)

cagao dijo:


> Mucha tecnología y mucha polla pero menos de 1 dollar. Hay mierdas en el market que valen 10 veces y con más volumen que son auténtica chusta.
> 
> Yo no confío ni en los pryectos ni en ninguna mierda, se va uno a la que pumpean, cogen el dinero y hasta luego.
> 
> Hasta los huevos de esta coin



Esas chustas pueden subir o no, pero los proyectos serios subiran si o si a medio-largo plazo.

Todo depende de si te quieres arriesgar con los chicharros o no te importa esperar un año para tener rendimientos casi asegurados.


----------



## orbeo (3 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Si te lo digo no tiene gracia, ya lo verás ¡¡¡
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



HAHAHA ya lo he visto!


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Abr 2018)

Mensaje de Dominik en Discord 

Publicaremos más información sobre lo que estamos haciendo con respecto a la distribución del coordinador, y librarnos del coordinador pronto


----------



## orbeo (5 Abr 2018)

Pues parece que integrar Iota en Ledger va en serio


IOTA Application for Ledger Nano S is Ready for Beta
IOTA Application for Ledger Nano S is Ready for Beta -


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues parece que integrar Iota en Ledger va en serio
> 
> 
> IOTA Application for Ledger Nano S is Ready for Beta
> IOTA Application for Ledger Nano S is Ready for Beta -




Fenomenal, más opciones para el usuario, al final va a venir casi a la par con Trinity.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (5 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Pues parece que integrar Iota en Ledger va en serio
> 
> 
> IOTA Application for Ledger Nano S is Ready for Beta
> IOTA Application for Ledger Nano S is Ready for Beta -



¿ Que me estas COOONTAIIINEEEER ?...::...ahora si que me lo compro...


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Abr 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Que me estas COOONTAIIINEEEER ?...::...ahora si que me lo compro...



Pues ojo, que sale un tercer wallet, de Roman Semko, un desarrollador muy apreciado por la comunidad IOTA, tiene una pinta muy buena, pero aún no está auditada la billetera. 

https://medium.com/deviota/carriota-romeo-ultra-light-ledger-2b525aa5be71


----------



## Speculo (7 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues yo pienso que las manos fuertes no se van a quedar todo el 2018 sin ganar un puto duro, después de haber descubierto en el 2017 la gallina de los huevos de oro (aka blockchain).
> 
> Simplemente están tirando precios para acumular criptos a precio-puta, cuando crean que han llegado donde quieren, lo volverán a subir todo a lo bestia...el fomo hará el resto.
> 
> Acumulación y hold.



Bueno.. Es que tú estás suponiendo que esas "manos fuertes" de las que hablas han estado dentro de esto en algún momento y han subido o bajado el precio de algo, lo cual es mucho suponer habida cuenta de lo sencillo que es para cualquier chiringuito manipular el precio de la criptomoneda que sea cuando sea. 
Igual estás mirando todo esto desde una perspectiva equivocada. E igual es un rollo que me estoy montando yo. Total, ni tú ni yo tenemos datos, así que...


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Bueno.. Es que tú estás suponiendo que esas "manos fuertes" de las que hablas han estado dentro de esto en algún momento y han subido o bajado el precio de algo, lo cual es mucho suponer habida cuenta de lo sencillo que es para cualquier chiringuito manipular el precio de la criptomoneda que sea cuando sea.
> Igual estás mirando todo esto desde una perspectiva equivocada. E igual es un rollo que me estoy montando yo. Total, ni tú ni yo tenemos datos, así que...



El precio lo mueven solamente las manos fuertes, tanto privadas como institucionales, desde bancos a fondos de capital riesgo, JP Morgan es un ejemplo. 

En IOTA que yo sepa hay dos fondos de capital riesgo que han comprado monedas, uno de ellos es Robert Bosh Ventures y el otro es Outlier Ventures. 

https://outlierventures.io/our-first-investment-in-tokens-is-iota/

Vamos, ¿pero realmente crees que este mundo solo lo mueven 4 frikis o los exchanges? 
Aquí hay muchos intereses y si no lo crees busca lo que es la ethereum enterprise alliance, verás quienes están metidos...


----------



## davitin (7 Abr 2018)

Speculo dijo:


> Bueno.. Es que tú estás suponiendo que esas "manos fuertes" de las que hablas han estado dentro de esto en algún momento y han subido o bajado el precio de algo, lo cual es mucho suponer habida cuenta de lo sencillo que es para cualquier chiringuito manipular el precio de la criptomoneda que sea cuando sea.
> Igual estás mirando todo esto desde una perspectiva equivocada. E igual es un rollo que me estoy montando yo. Total, ni tú ni yo tenemos datos, así que...



No se trata de convencer a nadie, si quieres metes pasta y si no quieres no metas, el tiempo dara y quitara razones, no un foro.


----------



## easyridergs (8 Abr 2018)

La gente puede poner todas las chorradas que les de la gana, los bitcoñeros pueden meter toda la mierda que quieran, la peña puede vomitar y vomitar lo que le de gana sobre IOTA pero yo solo veo una cosa, tienen miedo, tienen miedo de IOTA. IOTA es un puto monstruo que se está gestando y se lo va a zampar todo, es el futuro a gran escala de las bases de datos distribuidas. Va a abarcar todas las necesidades que conocemos a día de hoy y las que se crearán en un futuro. La fundación IOTA, PEAQ y cientos de desarrolladores están montado un ecosistema que va a cambiar el mundo como lo conocemos a día de hoy. Quien tenga la opción de entrar ya que entre, de lo contrario se va arrepentir toda su vida.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> La gente puede poner todas las chorradas que les de la gana, los bitcoñeros pueden meter toda la mierda que quieran, la peña puede vomitar y vomitar lo que le de gana sobre IOTA pero yo solo veo una cosa, tienen miedo, tienen miedo de IOTA. IOTA es un puto monstruo que se está gestando y se lo va a zampar todo, es el futuro a gran escala de las bases de datos distribuidas. Va a abarcar todas las necesidades que conocemos a día de hoy y las que se crearán en un futuro. La fundación IOTA, PEAQ y cientos de desarrolladores están montado un ecosistema que va a cambiar el mundo como lo conocemos a día de hoy. Quien tenga la opción de entrar ya que entre, de lo contrario se va arrepentir toda su vida.




Yo he decidido solo holdear IOTA y BTC, el resto de monedas ya no me interesan. 
Aquí como dices se está gestando una bestia, lo vamos a ver en unos años, ahora mismo no tiene rivales en su campo, tiene un equipo impresionante en la fundación y unas asociaciones a las que solamente Ethereum puede compararse. 

Paciencia, el IOT está a la vuelta de la esquina y IOTA tiene muchos ases para dominarlo en nada.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Abr 2018)

El Ceo de Fujitsu en Europa se une a IOTA, grandisimo fichaje! 
https://blog.iota.org/welcome-rolf-werner-to-the-iota-foundation-13822ea8b281


----------



## Esflinter (10 Abr 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> La gente puede poner todas las chorradas que les de la gana, los bitcoñeros pueden meter toda la mierda que quieran, la peña puede vomitar y vomitar lo que le de gana sobre IOTA pero yo solo veo una cosa, tienen miedo, tienen miedo de IOTA. IOTA es un puto monstruo que se está gestando y se lo va a zampar todo, es el futuro a gran escala de las bases de datos distribuidas. Va a abarcar todas las necesidades que conocemos a día de hoy y las que se crearán en un futuro. La fundación IOTA, PEAQ y cientos de desarrolladores están montado un ecosistema que va a cambiar el mundo como lo conocemos a día de hoy. Quien tenga la opción de entrar ya que entre, de lo contrario se va arrepentir toda su vida.



Ya bueno, cada cripto tiene su foro y en todos dicen lo mismo, es el futuro, lo va a petar y bla bla bla. Lo cierto es que por ahora ha perdido un 80% desde su ath y no muestra ningun signo de recuperación


----------



## D´Omen (10 Abr 2018)

IOTA ahora mismo esta tirado de precio, si no ya hubiera bajado más, lleva como un mes así, otro tema es que Btc pegue un pedo por debajo de los 6000. En verdad creo que es esa la incertidumbre actual. Yo, no obstante pronto haré una buena comrpa, que haré desde ETH con lo cual no se si esperar a que ETH empiece a despegar un poco de nuevo para sacar más cantidad IOTAS, el tema que llegados a ese punto l IOTA tb despeguerá así que desconozco hasta que punto me compensaria.


----------



## easyridergs (10 Abr 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Ya bueno, cada cripto tiene su foro y en todos dicen lo mismo, es el futuro, lo va a petar y bla bla bla. Lo cierto es que por ahora ha perdido un 80% desde su ath y no muestra ningun signo de recuperación



Si te hubieras informado un poco ya sabrías que IOTA no es como las otras criptos, pero nada, tu mismo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Abr 2018)

Nuestro amigo el conspiranoico ha vuelto a publicar sobre IOTA, tiene una teoría sobre Q, más o menos creo que por ahí van los tiros. 

https://youtu.be/LgfJrPY4ylU


----------



## Azkenchack (12 Abr 2018)

Ha hablado "el calvo"
Â¡Â¡Â¡ IOTA, ORDENADOR DISTRIBUIDO UNICO MUNDIAL !!! - YouTube
Y ya sabeis que pasa cuando "habla"


Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrecito (12 Abr 2018)

Ahora sí q todamun..

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Abr 2018)

Subidón subidón...8:


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Abr 2018)

Mañana hay noticias de IOTA, Dominik lo ha confirmado en Discord.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Abr 2018)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Yo me voy a comprar una casa con las 500 compradas, las soltaré en 1000 y 3000.



Para eso hace falta bastante tiempo, pero quien sabe... De momento si este año llega a los 17 dólares sería estupendo.


----------



## McMax (12 Abr 2018)

CASAPAPI dijo:


> Yo me voy a comprar una casa con las 500 compradas, las soltaré en 1000 y 3000.



Yo como lleguen a 3000 pillo yate y Lamborghini


----------



## davitin (12 Abr 2018)

Yo me conformo con que este año lleguen a 50 pavos, con eso vendo la mitad, holdeo el resto y me dejo el curro.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Mañana hay noticias de IOTA, Dominik lo ha confirmado en Discord.



Esta trepando mas de lo normal,¿sera el wallet mañana?
No seria para tirar cohetes tampoco un wallet, pero el mercado es el que manda.Y si dice subidon, pues subidon.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 10:58 ----------




McMax dijo:


> Yo como lleguen a 3000 pillo yate y Lamborghini



a 3000? a 3000 el iota? no nos pasamos un poquitin?
oye que por mi si ,pero 3000?


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

Osea, hoy van a decir algo? supongo que la subida es tambien por eso, aparte de la subida general.

Como sea algo del Q de los cojones podriamos subir mucho.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Esta trepando mas de lo normal,¿sera el wallet mañana?
> No seria para tirar cohetes tampoco un wallet, pero el mercado es el que manda.Y si dice subidon, pues subidon.
> 
> ---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 10:58 ----------



El wallet no es, a eso le quedan 2 semanas de auditoría. Puede que algún anuncio o la nueva web.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2018 at 11:16 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> El wallet no es, a eso le quedan 2 semanas de auditoría. Puede que algún anuncio o la nueva web.



Por cierto, ayer anunciaron en discord que el hub IXI está listo, ahora están testeando. Estos próximos días es probable que nos levantemos con IOTA en un montón de nuevos exchanges.


----------



## silverwindow (13 Abr 2018)

Paginas web,wallets y exchanges son temas menores.
Si solo es eso poca alegria habra.


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (13 Abr 2018)

Alguien sabe a que se debe el subidón de hoy? me han jodido que todavía no me ha llegado la SEPA a kraken....


----------



## davitin (13 Abr 2018)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Alguien sabe a que se debe el subidón de hoy? me han jodido que todavía no me ha llegado la SEPA a kraken....



Lo que sube rapido baja rapido, lo mismo le metes ahora y pega el bajonazo tipico de estas subidas.

Yo ya no le meto un duro a esto, ya he metido mucha pasta.


----------



## easyridergs (13 Abr 2018)

En 24 horas ha subido el doble que el resto del top 10, exceptuando XRP, aunque seguro que no durará.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Abr 2018)

Otra empresa tocha se une a IOTA:

https://twitter.com/DXCdach/status/984412098150068227

For those not aware: DXC is the result of the 2017 merger of HPE (Hewlett Packard Enterprise) and CSC (Computer Sciences Corporation). They are a massive player in IT services with around 170k employees.


Nada mal


----------



## Gian Gastone (13 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Otra empresa tocha se une a IOTA:
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...



llevas desde el 2007 en el foro y no sabes poner un puto link en cendiciones. :´(
pero no comprendes q llevo un brazo roto y me resulta dificil escribir y copiar con la izquierda http://ponmer el puto link aqui

edito pq el link funciona en la cita, sera culpa del navegador web.::


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Abr 2018)

Gian Gastone dijo:


> llevas desde el 2007 en el foro y no sabes poner un puto link en cendiciones. :´(
> pero no comprendes q llevo un brazo roto y me resulta dificil escribir y copiar con la izquierda http://ponmer el puto link aqui
> 
> edito pq el link funciona en la cita, sera culpa del navegador web.::



Lo siento, escribo desde el móvil y paso de usar tapatalk, por eso no pongo los enlaces en condiciones y no tengo culpa de que tengas el brazo roto.


----------



## tigrecito (15 Abr 2018)

Feliz domingo a todos!










Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## D´Omen (15 Abr 2018)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Alguien sabe a que se debe el subidón de hoy? me han jodido que todavía no me ha llegado la SEPA a kraken....



Supongo que lo que de momento es un buen rebote de BTC, y el cambio en ETH tb tiene que ver, estaba todo en los infiernos. Es muy oportuno el anuncio de la nueva web


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Abr 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> Supongo que lo que de momento es un buen rebote de BTC, y el cambio en ETH tb tiene que ver, estaba todo en los infiernos. Es muy oportuno el anuncio de la nueva web




Sube por técnico, el soporte del dólar se puede decir que ha sido respetado, pero también ha habido muchas noticias positivas, por ejemplo Fujitsu ha demostrado que está totalmente involucrado en IOTA. 


Por último os dejo una especulación de Q en YouTube del blogero más importante de IOTA, el mismo que destapó los correos entre el DCI y la fundación. 

https://youtu.be/tCfJE55D8Fo


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (15 Abr 2018)

Yo por IOTA mato...MAAAATOOOOO...8:


----------



## Ricardo1980 (16 Abr 2018)

Pues la nueva web no escala:
http://iota.org/

Espero que el tangle funcione mejor.


----------



## tigrecito (17 Abr 2018)

Parece q Trinity saldrá bastante afinada..

Trinity Wallet Update - 16th April

Cross-Platform:

Updated: Greater test coverage

Updated: New translations added

Mobile:

New: Fingerprint authentication on log in after timed inactivity logout on Android and iOS

New: Fingerprint authentication when confirming value transfers before send on Android and iOS

New: Facial recognition on iPhone X for the above scenarios

Fixed: Message field failing to scan from QR code

Fixed: Bug where QR modal closes after accepting camera use permission

Fixed: Crashes associated with text inputs in latest React Native version

Fixed: Failure to launch information modal when user tries to send from spent address

Fixed: Unusual amounts of lag on Android

Fixed: Buggy modal animations on Android

Fixed: Lack of feedback when changing chart timeframe/currency

Fixed: Incorrect Android status bar colour after adding additional account

Fixed: Delay before logging in on Android

Fixed: Ugly black line on page change on Android

Fixed: Other minor visual bugs

Fixed: Enable App Transport Security on iOS

Fixed: Missing checksums when copying addresses from transaction modal

Desktop:

New: Multi-account background polling

New: Setting automatic random node selection on node failure

New: Check and setup tutorial for missing libraries on Linux

Updated: Windows and Linux application icon assets

Updated: Unify settings flows and layouts

Fixed: Missing character limit and validation on message field

Fixed: Crash on adding additional seed failure

Fixed: Inability to send transactions on linux/windows VM

Fixed: Onboarding “back” press crash

Fixed: Ugly or missing UI scrollbars

Fixed: Cannot copy address in Address list

Fixed: Multiple smaller UI and localisation fixes



Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (17 Abr 2018)

a ver si comienzan a soltar noticias buenas los de IOTA, ahora es el momento con el mercado girandose a alcista.


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2018)

itaka dijo:


> a ver si comienzan a soltar noticias buenas los de IOTA, ahora es el momento con el mercado girandose a alcista.



Si sueltan algo contundente sobre Q , ahora mismo, nos vamos a las nubes, atención por que la subidita de Roma está cerca, pronto los holders seremos recompensados por nuestra paciencia y cojones.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## blubleo (17 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si sueltan algo contundente sobre Q , ahora mismo, nos vamos a las nubes, atención por que la subidita de Roma está cerca, pronto los holders seremos recompensados por nuestra paciencia y cojones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Todavía queda mucho que esperar... hold!!!


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si sueltan algo contundente sobre Q , ahora mismo, nos vamos a las nubes, atención por que la subidita de Roma está cerca, pronto los holders seremos recompensados por nuestra paciencia y cojones.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Antes de Q van a liberar Trinity, justo después va a salir en la mayor parte de los exchanges que faltan gracias al módulo IXI y después se anunciará Q. 

A mi modo de ver esa va a ser la hoja de ruta. La wallet presumiblemente a final de abril o principios de mayo.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Abr 2018)

a mueeeeeeelteeeeeee...


----------



## davitin (17 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Antes de Q van a liberar Trinity, justo después va a salir en la mayor parte de los exchanges que faltan gracias al módulo IXI y después se anunciará Q.
> 
> A mi modo de ver esa va a ser la hoja de ruta. La wallet presumiblemente a final de abril o principios de mayo.



Salida a exchanges+ciclo alcista+Q=20 pavos mínimo para este año.

Me siento muy optimista, este año nos va a llover mucha pasta con las criptos.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tigrecito (17 Abr 2018)

Hodl For Life


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Abr 2018)

Deutsche Telekom va a presentar casos de uso con IOTA en la feria de Hannover. 

https://www.reddit.com/r/Iota/comments/8cy6l2/the_deutsche_telekom_will_present_digital/


----------



## silverwindow (18 Abr 2018)

Yo flipo con los monstruos que estan "apoyando" a IOTA.
Este tiene que subir por cojones.


----------



## tigrecito (18 Abr 2018)

La feria se va poniendo interesante

Fujitsu To Introduce IOTA (MIOTA) Technology At The Largest Industrial Fair - Ethereum World News


Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Abr 2018)

Hoy hay un evento con Dominik y Huawei. A ver que cuentan.


----------



## ka&an (18 Abr 2018)

Iota esta 100% ligada a lo que haga bitcoin. Si este sube, iota sube. Si este baja, iota baja. Mientras esto sea así, todas estas noticias "importantes" sobre iota valen mas bien poco...


----------



## orbeo (18 Abr 2018)

ka&an dijo:


> Iota esta 100% ligada a lo que haga bitcoin. Si este sube, iota sube. Si este baja, iota baja. Mientras esto sea así, todas estas noticias "importantes" sobre iota valen mas bien poco...



Iota tuvo el año pasado un primer pump +600% y en noviembre un +1600%, ambos desrelacionados del precio de BTC. 

Que sí es verdad que normalmente lo acompaña, pero que también tiene estas cosas.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Abr 2018)

Pues se confirma que IOTA tiene asociación con el tercer fabricante de móviles del mundo, Huawei. 

https://twitter.com/HuaweiEntDE/status/986635267472838657

También he leído que van a poner el primer cargador IOTA de coches eléctricos en Holanda.


----------



## Azkenchack (19 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues se confirma que IOTA tiene asociación con el tercer fabricante de móviles del mundo, Huawei.
> 
> Twitter
> 
> También he leído que van a poner el primer cargador IOTA de coches eléctricos en Holanda.



World

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (19 Abr 2018)

ka&an dijo:


> Iota esta 100% ligada a lo que haga bitcoin. Si este sube, iota sube. Si este baja, iota baja. Mientras esto sea así, todas estas noticias "importantes" sobre iota valen mas bien poco...



Si claro, por eso se está revalorizando contra Bitcoin durante todo el día.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Abr 2018)

http://www.dxc.technology/de/press_releases/144626-industrie_4_0_mit_blockchain_sicher_machen?utm_campaign=1709_CNE_SOC_CNE_MUL_MUL_SocialMedia76057357&adbid=986922382659956736&adbpl=tw&adbpr=209507985


DXC confirma en nota se prensa asociación con IOTA.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Abr 2018)

In IOTA I Trust...:


----------



## tigrecito (19 Abr 2018)

Esto se va calentando






Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Abr 2018)

Mis 1.000 chiquitines están muy contentos...


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (20 Abr 2018)

Creeis que se está empezando a desacoplar poco a poco de bitcoin? lleva una semana en la que ha subido bastante contra este.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Abr 2018)

TetsuoCNS dijo:


> Creeis que se está empezando a desacoplar poco a poco de bitcoin? lleva una semana en la que ha subido bastante contra este.



En general las alts top están alcistas contra BTC, Ripple, Neo, EOS, Stellar y Cardano también andan muy fuertes aunque IOTA la primera o la segunda más fuerte.


----------



## silverwindow (20 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> En general las alts top están alcistas contra BTC, Ripple, Neo, EOS, Stellar y Cardano también andan muy fuertes aunque IOTA la primera o la segunda más fuerte.



No veo el desacople todavia.
Si acaso puntualmente,por noticia o algo asi,pero BTC manda la manada.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Abr 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> No veo el desacople todavia.
> Si acaso puntualmente,por noticia o algo asi,pero BTC manda la manada.



En las caídas fuertes bitcoin se lleva a todas por delante, pero las subidas de las altcoin suceden de forma independiente, las subidas fuertes de verdad. Siempre suelen danzar al ritmo que marca bitcoin, pero yo recuerdo el pump de noviembre de IOTA y sucedió en unos días en el que el mercado estaba en números rojos.


----------



## McMax (20 Abr 2018)

Acercándose a los 2$


----------



## tigrecito (20 Abr 2018)

La próxima semana puede haber pumpeo otra vez dependiendo de lo q presenten en la feria de Hannover..

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## veraburbu (21 Abr 2018)

Ya salió por este hilo información sobre 

omoku.io 

Se supone que permitirá comprar iotas directamente con euros, via SEPA o tarjeta de crédito. Los iotas irán directamente a tu wallet. Si vendes, enviándolos a su wallet, el dinero en euros irá a tu cuenta.
Parece interesante, aunque todavía no está operativo 100%.

omoku.io 

Las comisiones tanto para vender como comprar son del 0,9%. ¿Son altas? ¿O están en lo habitual?
Me costó verificarme (15.000 euros al mes máximo de transaciones, hay otro nivel superior). Te piden:

-DNI por ambas caras, 
-Un selfie enseñando ese DNI junto con un pdf suyo que debes imprimir o escribir en un folio
-Otro documento como carné de conducir por ambas caras o pasaporte
-Prueba de residencia (una factura o recibo bancario actual)

Así que mejor hacerlo por el móvil y vas haciendo fotos de lo que te vayan solicitando. 

¿Qué opináis de este servicio?

No oculto que aprovecho que hay un programa de referidos, y si usáis el enlace aunque solo sea para login, pues perfecto, pero si no, me da igual,me interesan más vuestras opiniones.

https://omoku.io/#/ref/VFdwck5FMW5QVDA9


----------



## Azkenchack (21 Abr 2018)

veraburbu dijo:


> Ya salió por este hilo información sobre
> 
> omoku.io
> 
> ...



Yo ya estoy verificado en omoku pero tal como dices, el servicio no está disponible para comprar IOTAS.
Tengo la sensacion de que están acumulando ahora que está relativamente bajo y que cuando esté IOTA a 5 $, ya verás como el servicio que ellos ofrecen se pone "en marcha"
¿Por que sacarse una ganancia del 1% cuando, si esperan un par de meses, pueden sacarse una ganancia del 100%?
Por eso, no me explico que a dia de hoy omoku esté inactivo.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hinel (21 Abr 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> IOTA ahora mismo esta tirado de precio, si no ya hubiera bajado más, lleva como un mes así, otro tema es que Btc pegue un pedo por debajo de los 6000. En verdad creo que es esa la incertidumbre actual. Yo, no obstante pronto haré una buena comrpa, que haré desde ETH con lo cual no se si esperar a que ETH empiece a despegar un poco de nuevo para sacar más cantidad IOTAS, el tema que llegados a ese punto l IOTA tb despeguerá así que desconozco hasta que punto me compensaria.





Bueno, haga usted una comparativa, de supply. Coins con parecido supply a Iota y precio.
Que marketcap tiene que alcanzar Iota para valer 10$?


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Abr 2018)

Hinel dijo:


> Bueno, haga usted una comparativa, de supply. Coins con parecido supply a Iota y precio.
> Que marketcap tiene que alcanzar Iota para valer 10$?



Está en el puesto 9 del marketcap, así que es de las "caras" del marketcap. Si la comparas con Ripple y su inmenso supply es barata. 

Para mi lo que importa es la adopción real y que se convierta en el estándar del IOT, algo así como lo fue http para internet. Si eso sucede en el futuro cercano ahora mismo es extremadamente barata.


----------



## orbeo (22 Abr 2018)

Lo que hay en el panel del fondo del stand de Fujitsu es un nodo Iota


Twitter


----------



## orbeo (22 Abr 2018)

Y aquí el jefe de Fujistu explicando Iota a la prensa

Twitter


----------



## emvl (22 Abr 2018)




----------



## Parlakistan (22 Abr 2018)

Para los fans del conspiranoico:

https://youtu.be/DYqlErOtvtw


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Abr 2018)

https://twitter.com/grandcentrix/status/988339347169644544

IOTA está teniendo una presencia muy fuerte en la feria industrial más grande de Europa. 

Deutsche Telekom y Huawei también van a presentar casos de uso, seguramente Bosh también.


----------



## Parlakistan (23 Abr 2018)

https://youtu.be/J-mrQdqVg2I


----------



## Sink Opero (23 Abr 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Está en el puesto 9 del marketcap, así que es de las "caras" del marketcap. Si la comparas con Ripple y su inmenso supply es barata.
> 
> Para mi lo que importa es la adopción real y que se convierta en el estándar del IOT, algo así como lo fue http para internet. Si eso sucede en el futuro cercano ahora mismo es extremadamente barata.



Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero ¿no puede salir otra que además de hacer lo mismo, tenga mejoras? En ese caso, también podría hundirse ¿no?

.


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Abr 2018)

Sink Opero dijo:


> Hablo desde el desconocimiento, pero ¿no puede salir otra que además de hacer lo mismo, tenga mejoras? En ese caso, también podría hundirse ¿no?
> 
> .



Si, por poder claro que puede, pero esto no ha salido de un día para otro, tiene bastantes años de investigación detrás así que ver una que haga lo mismo es muy complicado en este momento, por ejemplo la iot Chain es solo un proyecto, ni siquiera tiene token propio, utiliza uno de ethereum y su whipaper huele a humo...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Abr 2018)

Paski dijo:


> Ademas IOTA parece que tiene el apoyo de la industria.



Y que lo digas... 

https://youtu.be/hy9LP5RXIr0


Está en alemán, pero la cabeza de Fujitsu en Europa pone a IOTA por las nubes y explica casos de uso.


----------



## orbeo (24 Abr 2018)

Iota en la cabecera de la cuenta de Twitter de Fujitsu Europa






---------- Post added 24-abr-2018 at 18:27 ----------

Joder seguir el Twitter de Fujitsu es el copón, y eso que la feria apenas a comenzado.

Por cierto el día 29 hay snapshot, balances a 0 y todos a reatachear


----------



## davitin (24 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Iota en la cabecera de la cuenta de Twitter de Fujitsu Europa
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Puedes explicar eso?


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Puedes explicar eso?



Pues que cuando se realice el snapshot te saldrá saldo 0 en la wallet, simplemente le das en recibir a attacht to tangle e Ir apareciendo el saldo. 

Por suerte en Trinity no pasará esto ya que hará el attack to tangle automáticamente.


----------



## orbeo (24 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Puedes explicar eso?



Lo del snapshot?


----------



## davitin (24 Abr 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Lo del snapshot?



Si, pero ya ha quedado claro.


----------



## orbeo (24 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Si, pero ya ha quedado claro.



Ok había visto tu mensaje desde el móvil y no me había dado cuenta que Parlakistan había contestado.

Básicamente es pq los nodos no almacenan todo el tangle, sólo la info desde el último snapshot. Se hace para eliminar el mogollón de transacciones con saldo 0 y que no ocupen memoria en los nodos.

El permanode es el que guarda el tangle completo, por eso sale balance 0, y al hacer reatach al tangle busca tus transacciones con saldo hasta que te vuelven a aparecer.

Lo cual es una mierda y es uno de los dos asuntos gordos que tiene Iota por solucionar. Y no precisamente por tener que hacerlo de forma manual o automática.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Abr 2018)

Tenemos pasarela directa euro - IOTA en coinfalcon. 

https://coinfalcon.com

Parece que funciona bien ese exchange, está ubicado en la city londinense.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Abr 2018)

Bosh ha puesto algo en su blog hace poco :

https://blog.bosch-si.com/blockchain/machines-with-wallets/


----------



## davitin (25 Abr 2018)

Pues la cotización se está yendo a la m***** otra vez.

Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (25 Abr 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues la cotización se está yendo a la m***** otra vez.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Woxter Nimbus 102Q mediante Tapatalk



hombre ha subido muy rapido esta semana, algún susto tiene que pegar. Espero que sea para coger impulso y atravesar la 2 dolares.


----------



## tigrecito (25 Abr 2018)

Yo he aprovechado para echar algunas paladas más..

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (26 Abr 2018)

Why blockchain is a "bubble" that will be replaced

Por qué blockchain es una "burbuja" que será reemplazada

por*James Burton26 de abril de 2018


La revolución de la cadena de bloques es una burbuja impulsada por el "bombo y la mierda", pero allanará el camino para la tecnología DLT (tecnología de contabilidad distribuida) de tercera generación que cambiará el mundo en los próximos 10 años.

Esa es la opinión de Terry Shane, CEO de Refined Data Solutions, cuya presentación en la Segunda Conferencia Anual Blockchain de esta semana en Toronto abordó por qué, en su opinión, hay "100 mil millones de razones" que blockchain no es la tecnología para apostar en su futuro corporativo.

Él cree que los inversores están siendo engañados por el atractivo especulativo de Bitcoin, Ethereum -ambos de los cuales invirtió fuertemente en los últimos años- y muchas de las denominadas monedas alternativas, pero que al igual que las primeras tecnologías de Internet quedarán obsoletas por las innovaciones más recientes. que evolucionan sobre las ideas innovadoras incorporadas en Bitcoin.

Shane está lanzando su peso, y dinero personal, detrás de IOTA y su uso de una construcción matemática llamada Directed Acyclic Graph y su red peer-to-peer, que elimina los bloques, cadenas, mineros y tarifas del actual modelo "blockchain" conservando su intención original.

Shane dijo que la minería de blockchain actual es insostenible tanto ambientalmente, debido a su consumo de energía escandaloso, como económicamente, debido a las altas tarifas de transacción que hacen prohibitivo cualquier otra cosa que no sean transacciones de mayor valor.También cree que el modelo subyacente significa que los mineros y los usuarios tienen intereses egoístas diametralmente opuestos.

Él dijo: "Blockchain se basa en un modelo defectuoso y no podrá escalar para hacer frente a la demanda de los 75-100 mil millones de dispositivos de Internet de las Cosas que existirán dentro de 5-7 años".

Él cree que estos dispositivos conectados necesitarán un protocolo contable distribuido para facilitar los flujos masivos de microdatos y microvalores en lo que él describe como "La economía de las cosas".

Este protocolo, dijo, será IOTA, que convierte a cada usuario en minero en el sentido de que para tener su propia transacción validada en la red, existe un requisito de ciclo virtuoso para realizar la Prueba de trabajo para otras dos transacciones no relacionadas y seleccionadas al azar. en lo que él describe como el equivalente criptográfico de Paying it Forward.*Dijo que esto elimina las tarifas por completo, pero a diferencia de los modelos de blockchain que tienen un cuello de botella inherente, el Enredo de IOTA solo se vuelve más rápido a medida que más usuarios y dispositivos lo utilizan hasta el punto que se vuelve, al menos en teoría, casi instantáneo.

Él dijo: "El problema con el espacio de la cadena de bloques en este momento es que hay demasiadas personas con demasiados intereses creados.*Hay personas que han invertido millones de dólares en plataformas mineras y similares, y cientos de startups e ICO con poco más que un documento técnico y una idea genial que han tomado millones de dólares de su aumento de tokens basado en ERC-20, para construir soluciones que nunca podrán escalar para cumplir con los casos de uso del mundo real.

"Estas son las últimas personas que te dirán que la cadena de bloques tiene fallas, incluso si cada vez tienen más sospechas de que el técnico podría no cumplir sus promesas".*

Shane, quien estuvo involucrado en los primeros días de Internet, cuyo primer sitio web fue calificado como el "9º lugar más útil en la red" por Yahoo en 1997, llama a la situación actual "un salvaje oeste", llena de desinformación, pero dijo que simplemente se trata de la selección natural en el trabajo.

Si bien las inversiones a largo plazo en criptomonedas siguen generando rendimientos fenomenales año tras año, incluso con el retroceso reciente, cree que habrá un punto de inflexión que despejará el camino para que IOTA se convierta en uno de los pocos DLT restantes.*Él no afirma que Bitcoin, Ethereum, Ripple y los demás están condenados;*de hecho, puede prever un momento en un futuro no muy lejano en el que hay múltiples ganadores y un Contrato inteligente de Ethereum podría ejecutar y desencadenar un intercambio de valor y / o datos en la red IOTA como solo un ejemplo de interoperabilidad.*Pero él cree que habrá muchos contendientes que no sobrevivirán.

Él dijo: "El dinero inteligente será donde las verdaderas soluciones empresariales escalables no residan con el rumor y las insinuaciones que alimentan la compra de FOMO que vimos en diciembre pasado.*

"Al igual que el auge y caída de las puntocom, en el que las empresas sin una base sólida desaparecieron, eso no significaba que Internet finalmente no transformara nuestras vidas.Espero ver sacudidas importantes similares en el mundo de la criptografía ".*

Agregó:" El inversor minorista comprará lo que sea promocionado como lo último brillante en CNN o MSNBC, porque no tienen el conocimiento o la disposición para hacer la investigación para diferenciar entre el humo, los espejos y lo real.Creo que IOTA es real ... pero esa es una opinión personal, no un consejo de inversión ".

Miembro de IOTA Evangelist Network, Shane colabora estrechamente, y de manera puramente voluntaria, con la Fundación IOTA sin fines de lucro en Berlín, aunque no es un miembro formal.Lanza la bIOTAsphere, una instalación de IOTA Commercialization Lab sin ánimo de lucro, en Toronto, Canadá este mes de mayo*

Shane está invirtiendo sus propios fondos en la iniciativa porque cree que esta tecnología no solo transformará el mundo sino que lo convertirá en un "lugar mejor". para mis hijos y nietos ".

Él dijo: "IOTA no se propuso ser una criptomoneda especulativa como su razón de ser y la Fundación IOTA cree que el precio de la moneda suele ser una distracción del trabajo más importante que están tratando de hacer.*Su visión principal es ser una capa de protocolo sobre la que se pueden construir soluciones futuras, y no están solos en esa vista.

"Las grandes corporaciones como Bosch, Fujitsu, VW y otros están haciendo sus propias grandes inversiones y apostando por la tecnología y las soluciones que están integrando en sus futuras ofertas de productos y servicios.*Los gobiernos también, como el Municipio de Taipei, Taiwán (población de aproximadamente 3 millones) están tomando nota y apostando en IOTA por sus iniciativas de Ciudad Inteligente.

Shane dijo: "Nos estamos acercando rápidamente al momento en que los datos y el valor se fusionarán en la próxima Economía de las Cosas, y si inviertes en el protocolo, no importará qué soluciones específicas construyan las personas encima de él. participar en la contribución a las soluciones que se encuentran por encima de esa capa de protocolo y espero ganar dinero haciendo eso: cuando el sistema gana, todos los que invierten en él ganan ".



Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Abr 2018)

Ojo al tweet de Fujitsu:

https://twitter.com/Fujitsu_DE/status/989793557346217984

Están trabajando con Intel en algo con IOTA y procesadores Xeon. Algo que tiene que ver con la inteligencia artificial.

Fujitsu menciona expresamente a IOTA e Intel a la feria de Hannover. Blanco y en botella. 

¿Tendrá que ver este proyecto con Jinn?

Por otro lado, aquí tenemos al ganador del hackaton de IOTA:

https://fognet.world/

Una pasada, se está creando un ecosistema increíble...


----------



## orbeo (29 Abr 2018)

Por si alguien no se ha enterado, el snapshot de mayo se movió y es hoy. La red no va a rular hasta las 23:00 utc

Que nadie infarte mañana cuando vea el saldo a 0.


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Abr 2018)

https://twitter.com/bleya1910/status/990715495300005893

Parece que Intel saca este año unos Xeon con capacidades ternarias... 

http://www.prowesscorp.com/what-is-intel-avx-512-and-why-does-it-matter/

Entre sus características parece que está el hashing cryptográfico y también está orientado al deep learning (inteligencia artificial) 

Si seguís a inteliot en Twitter podréis comprobar que han retuitteado artículos de IOTA de la feria de Hannover. 

Por si fuera poco Fujitsu publicó hace poco esto:

https://twitter.com/Fujitsu_DE/status/989793557346217984

Y Huawei en su conferencia con IOTA, ¿adivinen quien más salía en el cartel? 

https://twitter.com/HuaweiEntDE/status/989878308195241984

Parece que la parte del hardware se va clarificando, se acercan tiempos emocionantes.


----------



## Ricardo1980 (1 May 2018)

Sabeis cuando sale el monedero trinity en version para produccion? Gracias.


----------



## digipl (1 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Parece que Intel saca este año unos Xeon con capacidades ternarias...
> 
> What Is Intel AVX-512 and Why Does It Matter? | Prowess Consulting
> 
> Entre sus características parece que está el hashing cryptográfico y también está orientado al deep learning (inteligencia artificial)



Lo que Intel está haciendo es doblar el tamaño de los registros y añadir nuevas instrucciones para gestionar este aumento y no tiene nada que ver con la lógica ternaria.

Lo de los fans de IOTA, alimentando sus esperanzas con cualquier cosa, empieza a ser de psiquiatra.


----------



## Parlakistan (1 May 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Lo que Intel está haciendo es doblar el tamaño de los registros y añadir nuevas instrucciones para gestionar este aumento y no tiene nada que ver con la lógica ternaria.
> 
> Lo de los fans de IOTA, alimentando sus esperanzas con cualquier cosa, empieza a ser de psiquiatra.



Si bueno, como lo de Fujitsu, Volkswagen o Bosh, no paramos de llevarnos owneds, jajaja.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 May 2018)

Noticia importante, IOTA se une a un grupo de empresas entre las que están Renault, BMW, MG y Ford para investigar la implementación de blockchain y tecnologías distribuidas en el automóvil.


https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/991649748682727424


----------



## Mig29 (2 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Noticia importante, IOTA se une a un grupo de empresas entre las que están Renault, BMW, MG y Ford para investigar la implementación de blockchain y tecnologías distribuidas en el automóvil.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/tangleblog/status/991649748682727424



Al lado de los grandes de la automoción. El proyecto tiene un futuro de lo más prometedor, yo creo que en el top 3 en un par de años


----------



## StalkerTlön (3 May 2018)

Hoy está zumbando pero bien bien!:


----------



## cryptoAdicto (3 May 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Hoy está zumbando pero bien bien!:



Lo está haciendo muy muy bien en los últimos días. ¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna noticia importante? ¿O puede que las manos fuertes estén cargando lenta y sostenidamente?


----------



## orbeo (3 May 2018)

Pues aparte de las colaboraciones anunciadas estos días, esta mañana la han listado en Huobi.


cryptoAdicto dijo:


> Lo está haciendo muy muy bien en los últimos días. ¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna noticia importante? ¿O puede que las manos fuertes estén cargando lenta y sostenidamente?


----------



## Ethan20 (3 May 2018)

cryptoAdicto dijo:


> Lo está haciendo muy muy bien en los últimos días. ¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna noticia importante? ¿O puede que las manos fuertes estén cargando lenta y sostenidamente?



Nuevo exchange Houbi


----------



## davitin (3 May 2018)

cryptoAdicto dijo:


> Lo está haciendo muy muy bien en los últimos días. ¿Alguien sabe si ha habido alguna noticia importante? ¿O puede que las manos fuertes estén cargando lenta y sostenidamente?



Ya han dado informacion sobre Q, pero el mes que viene van a concretar exactamente lo que es.


----------



## McMax (3 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Ya han dado informacion sobre Q, pero el mes que viene van a concretar exactamente lo que es.



Pues a 2.66$ que se ha puesto y subiendo


----------



## davitin (3 May 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Pues a 2.66$ que se ha puesto y subiendo



Yo creo que a 25 dolares puede llegar perfectamente este año, seria igualar la cotizacion de ethereum, no lo veo descabellado, a partir de ahi...a saber.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 May 2018)

https://qubic.iota.org

Un anticipo. Dentro de un mes sabremos todo.


----------



## davitin (3 May 2018)

Bueno, el precio se ha estabilizado, es normal despues del subidon hasta casi 2.70$.

Si, como dice parlakistan, el mes que viene desvelan lo de Q, preparaos para un subidon de la hostia...se me esta ocurriendo la loca idea de vender el resto de mi cartera ahora y comprar iotas a saco...no lo voy a hacer por que soy conservador y ya tengo mi planing, pero coño, me dan ganas, la subida esta asegurada.


----------



## davitin (4 May 2018)

Pues menuda bajada ha pegado otra vez.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pues menuda bajada ha pegado otra vez.



Davitin, ansias, mira el gráfico en perspectiva de 90 dias, deja que descanse un poco:

https://www.coingecko.com/es/tabla_de_precios/iota/usd

Lleva un comportamiento excelente y mejor que lo va a llevar porque tiene vía libre ya hasta los 4 dólares.


----------



## itaka (5 May 2018)

1000 dolares el iota, es fliparse un poquito. 

bastante si sube este año a 15.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 May 2018)

https://twitter.com/PorscheLab/status/977541345215746048

Porsche con IOTA.


----------



## Parlakistan (5 May 2018)

Y leed este artículo, una especulación puede que muy precisa de lo que es Qubic ahora que tenemos más información. 

https://medium.com/@micro_hash/how-iotas-qubit-might-be-on-the-verge-of-revolutionizing-finance-6f1776ae82b0


De confirmarse eso puede que tenga razón CASAPAPI y no sea tan descabellado pensar en esos precios...

Pego la traducción googleliana:

Cómo el Qubic de IOTA podría estar a punto de revolucionar las finanzas
Últimamente se ha hecho evidente que la criptomoneda va a cambiar las reglas del juego para las finanzas. Aquellos que han investigado, se darán cuenta de que existe un protocolo basado en Tangle llamado IOTA a diferencia de todos los demás, y está cambiando el juego por criptomonedas.

Conoce a Qubic
Solo este jueves (03 / mayo / 2018) la Fundación IOTA nos ha dado información sobre la misteriosa Q que ha vuelto loca a la comunidad de IOTA desde que se mencionó. Hasta ahora, nadie estaba seguro de qué se trataba, pero se promocionó infinitamente mientras la Fundación aseguraba a la comunidad que la exageración ni siquiera se acerca a lo que Q realmente es. Ahora sabemos que Q es de hecho Qubic ( qubic.iota.org ). Pero hasta ahora nadie ha comprendido completamente las consecuencias de esto. Una cosa es segura, Qubic está cambiando el juego para IOTA.


visualización del trailer qubic : oráculos

contratos inteligentes
Si ve el video del tráiler, mire de cerca la visualización de "Oráculos" y "Contratos inteligentes". Notarás que el foco está claramente establecido en las monedas fiduciarias euro y dólar estadounidense. Hay un oráculo que introduce la tasa de conversión EUR / USD de bloomberg.com en el enredo. En la siguiente pantalla, verá dos instituciones financieras conectadas a través de un contrato inteligente que interactúa con dichas monedas. Primero, tómese un momento para decidirse sobre lo que está sucediendo aquí. Parece que están negociando monedas fiduciarias a través de un contrato inteligente. Pero, ¿cómo demonios pueden intercambiar monedas fiduciarias en el Enredo? Y aquí es donde entra en juego mi teoría ...

Solo imagina …
Digamos que hay una institución en los EE. UU. Con un capital de $ 1,000,000. Ahora su investigación sugiere que el USD está en una tendencia a la baja para la próxima semana, por lo tanto, quieren cambiar sus fondos a EUR. Al mismo tiempo, en Europa, hay una institución alemana que quiere hacer exactamente lo contrario y cambiar de EUR a USD por el mismo valor.

Ambas instituciones compran iota por valor de 5% = $ 50,000 de ese valor (este es su saldo de margen) y acuerdan firmar un contrato inteligente que bloquea ambos fondos iota, por lo que no pueden moverse en el enredo. Después de tres días, el USD ha mostrado un crecimiento del 1% en comparación con el EUR y la institución alemana decide terminar el contrato (si ninguna de las instituciones finaliza el contrato, se resolverá automáticamente tan pronto como las pérdidas de una de las partes hayan alcanzado el 5% balance de márgenes).

Para hacer eso, el contrato inteligente emite otra transacción de liquidación que transfiere las pérdidas de la institución estadounidense en iotas a la alemana. El contrato inteligente es muy consciente de cuánto deben ambas instituciones en cualquier momento, ya que recibe la tasa exacta de EUR / USD a través de un oráculo.

¿Cual es el problema?
Esto es básicamente comercio de margen descentralizado sin fideicomiso y tarifas. Entonces, ¿qué hace que esto sea un gran problema? Significaría que todos los tipos de activos podrían negociarse con margen en el enredo y los operadores que usan IOTA como plataforma de negociación tendrán que mantener sus saldos de margen en iotas. Esta es la adopción en el mundo real del token iota. Los operadores tendrían que comprar iotas, no porque especulen sobre el precio iota, sino porque NECESITAN que sea el operador de valor subyacente para especular sobre activos completamente diferentes.

Y ahora llevemos todo eso un paso más allá. Si puede realizar operaciones de margen en el protocolo IOTA, también puede realizar operaciones con IOTA / USD y otras tarifas IOTA / FIAT. Y esa es la base para permitirle mantener una criptomoneda con respaldo fiduciario: sus fondos se almacenarán de forma segura en el enredo con todas las ventajas que ofrece (transacciones constantes, instantáneas y escalables) mientras puede mantener su valor vinculado al dinero fiduciario. No tendrá que preocuparse en absoluto por la volatilidad del precio porque sus fondos siempre valdrán el mismo valor fiduciario exacto.

La volatilidad es probablemente la razón principal para detener la adopción de criptomonedas en el mundo real a partir de ahora, y Qubic parece ofrecer una solución que funciona sin problemas y sin problemas. Eso es lo que la Fundación IOTA podría haber significado cuando hablaban de una puerta de enlace iota2fiat.

Si su automóvil tiene una billetera y hoy ingresa $ 100, quiere que valga $ 100 al día siguiente. Desea utilizar iota, pero no desea especular sobre el precio. Ahora bien, si utiliza un contrato inteligente con margen IOTA / USD para que sus fondos estén respaldados por el valor de USD, aún debe comprar $ 100 en iota para abrir el contrato, es solo que toda la volatilidad será atendida por el margen iota operaciones (está transfiriendo el riesgo de volatilidad a los operadores de margen). Y dado que usted compra iota, su adopción aún tendrá un efecto positivo en el precio de IOTA aunque el precio no le afecte. Este es un ganar-ganar para todas las partes involucradas.

Pero espera, hay más …
Esto ya es algo enorme y realmente no quiero volverte loco, pero ¿has pensado en lo que eso significa para la banca? Permita que esto pase por su mente hasta que se dé cuenta de todas las implicaciones: dado que la volatilidad ya no es una preocupación, podrá mover su cuenta bancaria a Enredo. Tendrá un contrato inteligente con su banco, lo que le permitirá realizar transacciones bancarias inmediatas e inseguras en línea y sin comisiones. Para permitir eso, su banco deberá mantener sus reservas (10% o lo que sea) como tokens iota para que el contrato inteligente pueda acceder a ellas en cualquier momento. Y aquí está exactamente por qué el banco debería hacer eso:

Satisfacción del cliente : Debido a la mayor comodidad y las nuevas posibilidades para los propietarios de la cuenta.
Competencia : ¿Por qué alguien debería usar su sistema bancario arcaico donde tiene que esperar días para que las transacciones se completen mientras que el otro banco ofrece transferencias bancarias ingratas en las que puede enviar dinero alrededor del mundo en minutos o segundos sin tener que confiar en ellos? no encierras tu cuenta?
Efecto de la red : en un mundo en el que el sistema de banca qubic de crecimiento global se convierte en un estándar, su banco tendrá que integrar la nueva tecnología para intercambiar fondos con otros bancos.
Eficiencia : el banco ahorrará muchos recursos porque todas las cuentas y transacciones bancarias individuales serán manejadas por los contratos inteligentes. Todo lo que los bancos tendrán que hacer es buscar sus reservas.
E incluso si a usted no le importan los bancos, piense en esto: con la creciente adopción bancaria, miles de millones de dólares de las reservas bancarias se inyectarán en iota, aumentando el límite del mercado en un múltiplo de eso (por cada dólar puesto en el mercado , el límite del mercado aumentará en algo así como $ 25). Y si no estás saltando de emoción en este momento, probablemente aún no has comprado suficientes iotas.


PatriQ (actualmente I OTA Discord mod) en diciembre en IOTA slack
Todo esto es una especulación, tendremos que esperar hasta que la Fundación IOTA publique más información sobre Qubic. Sin embargo, hasta ahora mi idea va bastante bien junto con las declaraciones de los fundadores de IOTA como CFB diciendo que Q dominará sobre el mundo financiero.


----------



## davitin (5 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y leed este artículo, una especulación puede que muy precisa de lo que es Qubic ahora que tenemos más información.
> 
> How IOTA
> 
> ...



Mmmm, si se acaba con la volatilidad entonces ya no habran subidas? que significa eso de 25$ por cada dolar?


----------



## Parlakistan (5 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Mmmm, si se acaba con la volatilidad entonces ya no habran subidas? que significa eso de 25$ por cada dolar?



Con la volatilidad en el mercado de IOTA no se acaba, lo que no habría volatilidad es en la billetera del coche por ejemplo. El que mete 100 dólares en el tangle seguirá teniendo 100 dólares, pero por lo visto el token será necesario. 

Yo la verdad es que no entiendo de productos financieros complejos, por eso invierto siempre directamente en la moneda y no en cdfs ni margin call ni historias raras. Quizá otra persona pueda explicar mejor este tema mejor, aunque de momento de lo que estamos hablando es de especulación, aunque creo que bien fundamentado.


----------



## D´Omen (7 May 2018)

El tal Q suena a pepinaco.


----------



## silverwindow (7 May 2018)

D´Omen dijo:


> El tal Q suena a pepinaco.



A mi tambien me huele a pumpazo largo y de los buenos.


----------



## Mig29 (7 May 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> A mi tambien me huele a pumpazo largo y de los buenos.



Es que si realmente es lo que se comenta, y sobre todo, funciona, va a ser una revolución en el mundo financiero.
Pero seamos cautos. Lo más importante es que sea funcional.


----------



## D´Omen (8 May 2018)

Mig29 dijo:


> Es que si realmente es lo que se comenta, y sobre todo, funciona, va a ser una revolución en el mundo financiero.
> Pero seamos cautos. Lo más importante es que sea funcional.



Y tanto, pero bueno, hasta que se instaurase y se vieran resultados son como poco de 3-5 años, mientras son pumpeos sanos y espectativas; joder si acaba Santander de implementar el sistema de trasnferencias instataneas basadas Ripple y BBVA va en camino, de hecho aún no me queda claro si llevan XRP o no, y en verdad nos quedan uno o dos años para ver si les funciona de verdad respecto a la competencia, imaginar con esto que apenas van a presentar la tecnologia. 

Lo increíble que el Q este parece que es más que transferencias de dinero entre divisas.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 May 2018)

Ya ha salido en Huobi. Allí ha marcado la estratosferica cifra de 18 dólares, el que haya podido hacer arbitraje entre exchanges puede haber multiplicado sus iotas por 3,4 o incluso 9...


----------



## itaka (8 May 2018)

ya podían ponerse a 18 dolares en todos los exhcanges. a ver si hay suerte y vemos esa cifra pronto.


----------



## davitin (9 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya ha salido en Huobi. Allí ha marcado la estratosferica cifra de 18 dólares, el que haya podido hacer arbitraje entre exchanges puede haber multiplicado sus iotas por 3,4 o incluso 9...



Puff, pero que dices, en ese exchange no debe haber liquidez ni de coña para vender los iota a ese precio, aunque marque eso.


----------



## Parlakistan (9 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Puff, pero que dices, en ese exchange no debe haber liquidez ni de coña para vender los iota a ese precio, aunque marque eso.



La liquidez la han proporcionado los que han podido hacer arbitraje, en el discord de Divad hay uno que ha multiplicado por 3 las iotas...


----------



## tigrecito (10 May 2018)

He visto en forobits unos pantallazos del discord de CfB comentando q han desarrollado LiFi trinario para Q...
Por lo visto esto de LiFi es una especie de WiFi mucho más rápida y eficiente en consumo que utiliza la iluminación led, me he quedado loco

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (10 May 2018)

https://blog.iota.org/welcome-michael-nilles-to-the-iota-foundation-403feb15bb6a


Otro pez gordo a la fundación, de Schindler y Lufthansa.


----------



## orbeo (10 May 2018)

De momento es un rumor por un vídeo que subió cfb, no hay nada confirmado todavía


tigrecito dijo:


> He visto en forobits unos pantallazos del discord de CfB comentando q han desarrollado LiFi trinario para Q...
> Por lo visto esto de LiFi es una especie de WiFi mucho más rápida y eficiente en consumo que utiliza la iluminación led, me he quedado loco
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (12 May 2018)

Noticia muy importante, la castuzada hispánica, Alastria, está considerando muy seriamente usar IOTA. Alastria por si no lo saben es básicamente el ibex 35 y muchas más empresas, más de 70 y universidades españolas. 
Entre esas empresas están Telefónica, Repsol, Santander, gas natural, endesa, metrovacesa, etc, etc.

https://medium.com/@alastria_es/así-fue-nuestro-primer-workshop-técnico-7670117ca7b4?_lrsc=c6ea80fd-5077-478b-a142-0aaa907345b1

Ojo, y han estado haciendo pruebas con Qubic porque hablan de los oráculos.


----------



## davitin (12 May 2018)

Mientras se manipule el mercado como se esta manipulando, el precio de iota o de cualquier otra subira cuando a alguien le de la gana, empiezo a pensar que no importan este tipo de noticias.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 May 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Mientras se manipule el mercado como se esta manipulando, el precio de iota o de cualquier otra subira cuando a alguien le de la gana, empiezo a pensar que no importan este tipo de noticias.



Las noticias importan, pero la adopción real importa más. Veremos en un tiempo si esto afecta a la cotización o no..


----------



## Parlakistan (15 May 2018)

https://medium.com/@Iotastories/36-minutes-in-the-life-of-a-future-autonomous-electric-vehicle-a8902a2e10b8

Una interesante historia sobre posibles casos de uso de IOTA en el vehículo autónomo, muy interesante. Lo mejor es el final, a los que conocéis bien la fundación os va a hacer gracia...


----------



## Parlakistan (16 May 2018)

https://twitter.com/lucpicard_jean/status/996745436475031553

Conferencia de DXC sobre IOTA, es normal, es una empresa asociada. Lo interesante es que Vodafone está presente, hasta ahora no habíamos oído hablar de esta teleco.


----------



## Parlakistan (22 May 2018)

IOTA a firmado un memorándum de colaboración con la ONU. La señora Maupin, miembro de la fundación está haciendo un excelente trabajo con la casta. 

https://www.unops.org/news-and-stories/news/unops-and-iota-collaborate-to-bring-transparency-and-efficiency-to-un-work


----------



## jargdovz (23 May 2018)

Bueno, parece que es buen momento para recargar el monedero


----------



## spala (24 May 2018)

si, es buen momento para meter una que otra palada de arena al saco


----------



## spala (24 May 2018)

recordad, 2,7 Giotas = el club del millón.
sólo un millón de personas podrían llegar a obtener 2,7 Giotas,


si simos 7500 millones, al repartirlo equitativamente, tocamos a 0.36 miotas por cabeza...

osea 9000 veces más que el que no quiso invrtir a tiempo


----------



## Periplo (24 May 2018)

La unión de Apple con Vw para los coches autonomos podrá influir en Iota?

---------- Post added 24-may-2018 at 23:31 ----------

Apple se une a Volkswagen para desarrollar su auto sin conductor


----------



## vpsn (25 May 2018)

spala dijo:


> recordad, 2,7 Giotas = el club del millón.
> sólo un millón de personas podrían llegar a obtener 2,7 Giotas,
> 
> 
> ...



Anda que no llevo anyos escuchando esta mierda del Bitcoin. Y aqui sigo esperando a que me toque mi millon


----------



## Parlakistan (25 May 2018)

Umami dijo:


> La unión de Apple con Vw para los coches autonomos podrá influir en Iota?
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-may-2018 at 23:31 ----------
> 
> Apple se une a Volkswagen para desarrollar su auto sin conductor



No sé, tal vez, pero de momento eso es especular demasiado. Desde luego si un día sale una asociación de ese calibre, con la empresa más capitalizada del mundo, sería más que moon... 

Y ya en especulaciones más factibles a corto plazo yo tengo la corazonada de que van a sacar la Trinity wallet el día de la Santa Trinidad, que es este domingo 27 de Mayo.


----------



## silverwindow (25 May 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y ya en especulaciones más factibles a corto plazo yo tengo la corazonada de que van a sacar la Trinity wallet el día de la Santa Trinidad, que es este domingo 27 de Mayo.



Tiene sentido.


----------



## emvl (25 May 2018)

Ya sacaron el hilo de preparación de nodos el domingo pasado, así que tiene pinta de ello.

SSL/TLS for IRI: Using HTTPS with the Upcoming Trinity Wallet


----------



## spala (25 May 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> Anda que no llevo anyos escuchando esta mierda del Bitcoin. Y aqui sigo esperando a que me toque mi millon



llevas años? pues si entraste sub 100, metiendo ni q sean 2000€

20 bitcoins a 20 000$ que tocó hace unos meses, ya son 400 000$

aunque ahora valga menos de la mitad claro.


y que me vas a contar de ETH? que hizo un 500x en 2 años...

menos de 1$ en 2015,
más de 500$ finales del 2017


1000€ de inversion = 500 000$ de salida, por no habalr de que tocó 1600$ este 2018,


----------



## Parlakistan (26 May 2018)

El ecosistema luce impresionante:

https://ecosystem.iota.org


Y hay un fichaje importante que va directo a la junta de supervisión donde trabajan el cdo de Volkswagen o el ceo de Fujitsu:

https://blog.iota.org/welcome-richard-soley-to-the-iota-foundation-eb61e015187d

Este fichaje es muy importante porque este señor tiene experiencia en crear consorcios de empresas para adoptar estándares. En el blog de IOTA lo explican bien.


----------



## spala (27 May 2018)

estando tan cerca de Trinity, Q, y el modulo IXI
a 1,4$ aún es una ganga,

verlo a 50$-100$ en menos de 2 años se me antoja más que posible,

aprovechad a sacar el dinero de alguna mierda tipo cuenta-ahorro que rinde un 0.25% al año,
y ponerlo en IOTA unos años,


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2018)

https://twitter.com/PorscheLab/status/1001451865039687680

Porsche mostrando casos de uso...


----------



## tigrecito (29 May 2018)

Ya está aquí Trinity
Trinity Mobile Beta Release


Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (29 May 2018)

Aleluya


----------



## spala (29 May 2018)

es la beta del trinity, pronto para PC, por ahora solo moviles,
parece q ha despuntado una vela verde como la polla de un elefante,

He sold? - YouTube


----------



## orbeo (29 May 2018)

Joder he estado viendo el video del app market, no podían hacer un wallet para torpes??

Joder normal quel comentarios sean todos negativos! La conexión al nodo, los vecinos, buscar en el tangle, etc... Iota jamás será mainstream si no hacen una capa para torpes y que todo rule en segundo plano.


----------



## kokoliso1 (29 May 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder he estado viendo el video del app market, no podían hacer un wallet para torpes??
> 
> Joder normal quel comentarios sean todos negativos! La conexión al nodo, los vecinos, buscar en el tangle, etc... Iota jamás será mainstream si no hacen una capa para torpes y que todo rule en segundo plano.




Todo parece beta , la IoT por ahora es sólo para iniciados en general.

Cuando llegue el "Steve Jobs" de este tema que por fin lo haga fácil y popularice despegará, veremos si es con Iota o con otra de las múltiples cryptos para IoT.


----------



## spala (29 May 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder he estado viendo el video del app market, no podían hacer un wallet para torpes??
> 
> Joder normal quel comentarios sean todos negativos! La conexión al nodo, los vecinos, buscar en el tangle, etc... Iota jamás será mainstream si no hacen una capa para torpes y que todo rule en segundo plano.



pero qué video

es esta:

IOTA Trinity Wallet - Apps on Google Play


----------



## orbeo (29 May 2018)

Coño PERDÓN había mirado la wallet antigua jijijiji


spala dijo:


> pero qué video
> 
> es esta:
> 
> IOTA Trinity Wallet - Apps on Google Play


----------



## spala (29 May 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Coño PERDÓN había mirado la wallet antigua jijijiji



es que no está listada en google play, hay que ver el link desde la noticia


----------



## silverwindow (29 May 2018)

spala dijo:


> es que no está listada en google play, hay que ver el link desde la noticia




Si que esta.
Busca trinity iota y sale


----------



## emvl (29 May 2018)

En forobits estamos enredando y enviando iotas de prueba, por si alguien quiere.
Por ahora todo lo probado, impecable, va muy bien la app.

IOTA Criptomoneda para el Internet of Things (IoT) - IOTA - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin y Criptomonedas en Español


----------



## Parlakistan (29 May 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Joder he estado viendo el video del app market, no podían hacer un wallet para torpes??
> 
> Joder normal quel comentarios sean todos negativos! La conexión al nodo, los vecinos, buscar en el tangle, etc... Iota jamás será mainstream si no hacen una capa para torpes y que todo rule en segundo plano.




Orbeo, deja el forex, que te descentras, jajaja!


----------



## Engongita (30 May 2018)

Una pregunta de novato, ya me he descargado trinity, pero dice que la semilla debe ser de 81 caracteres y la que tenia de wallet es de 65 y no me deja utililizarla, podéis ayudarme??? Mil gracias

Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (30 May 2018)

Haz una nueva seed y te las envías de una a otra


Engongita dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato, ya me he descargado trinity, pero dice que la semilla debe ser de 81 caracteres y la que tenia de wallet es de 65 y no me deja utililizarla, podéis ayudarme??? Mil gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (30 May 2018)

Engongita dijo:


> Una pregunta de novato, ya me he descargado trinity, pero dice que la semilla debe ser de 81 caracteres y la que tenia de wallet es de 65 y no me deja utililizarla, podéis ayudarme??? Mil gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI 5s mediante Tapatalk



bajate la billetera de pc, mete la semilal de 65,

y mueve los iotas a una semilla mas segura de 81


no es recomendable q pongas tu semilla en tu movil por ahora, a saber si tienes alguna mierda isntalada, no seria la priemra vez q le roban a uno criptos desde el movil, hasta al loco de Mcaffe le pasó,


----------



## emvl (30 May 2018)

Si tu semilla tiene 65, puedes añadir 99999 hasta 81 dígitos. Siempre que hay menos de 81, los dígitos que faltan son equivalentes a 9


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2018)

https://blog.iota.org/welcome-mathew-yarger-to-the-iota-foundation-4a1dc3c8180f


Otra incorporación más a la fundación, no paran de meter gente. El curriculum de este tipo asusta.


----------



## DAVA (30 May 2018)

Acabo de instalar la nueva wallet Trinity transfieriendo 10 MIOTAS desde Binance y en apenas 5 minutos ya los tenía en el wallet a resguardo de posibles hackeos del Exchange!!Funciona perfecto!!


----------



## Parlakistan (30 May 2018)

Yo personalmente esperaré a la versión de escritorio, en móvil siempre me da un poco más de miedo, aunque está billetera es completamente segura.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 May 2018)

La cosa se va poniendo calentita, el 3 Qubic, pero hoy nos sorprende una asociación con el banco más grande de Noruega:

https://twitter.com/iotatoken/status/1002178455079931906


----------



## emvl (1 Jun 2018)

Yo creo que ya es innegable que este proyecto aspira a hacer algo importante de verdad. Hago un resumen de las noticias más recientes, a ver si ayuda a que alguien llegue a subir al tren a última hora, antes del anuncio de Qubic el domingo, que será un punto de inflexión para bien o para mal.

Posiblemente haya salido el mejor wallet móvil del mundo cripto. Y pronto tendremos la versión desktop.

Trinity Wallet - IOTA
Trinity Mobile Beta Release

Meetups continuos en Europa, América y Asia, creando una gran comunidad de devs.

[youtube]MnUcCQ-JbsY[/youtube]

Memorándum de colaboración con un organismo de la ONU.






UNOPS and IOTA collaborate to bring transparency and efficiency to UN work | UNOPS

Presencia en conferencias a las que no creo que llegue apenas ninguna otra cripto, cómo esta Cyber Security Conference de un organismo de la OTAN.
Twitter

El banco más grande de noruega cooperando IOTA.


DNB teams up with IOTA to explore the Economy of Things and MyData /

Grandes adiciones a la fundación cómo Richard Soley!!
Welcome Richard Soley to the IOTA Foundation

Delegación de gobierno de Taiwan con el ministro de ciencia y tecnología visitando las oficinas de IOTA.

https://twitter.com/juliemaupin/status/1001950750933684225?s=21

Empresas cómo Fujitsu siguen mostrando casos de uso en ferias industriales.
https://twitter.com/ReijoSihvonen/status/1001377292944396288

Y mucho más.. es un ecosistema que literalmente Ya está explotando.

https://ecosystem.iota.org

Y la red funcionando mejor que nunca


----------



## spala (1 Jun 2018)




----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jun 2018)

Se confirma que IOTA y Volkswagen nos van a mostrar algo en el cebit, tienen un buen stand en la muestra. 

https://www.cebit.de/exhibitor/iota-foundation/A426379


----------



## tigrecito (3 Jun 2018)

Hoy es el día de saber algo más sobre Q...se sabe a q hora?

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (3 Jun 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Hoy es el día de saber algo más sobre Q...se sabe a q hora?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk



Me parece que es a las 15:00.


----------



## cryptoAdicto (3 Jun 2018)

A las 18.00 hora española.


----------



## orbeo (3 Jun 2018)

qubic.iota.org/

Tenéis la cuenta atrás al finalizar el vídeo.


----------



## tigrecito (3 Jun 2018)

Sell the news otra vez..

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## spala (3 Jun 2018)

tigrecito dijo:


> Sell the news otra vez..
> 
> Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk



siempre igual xddd algun ballenato siempre vende tras la salida de algo importante, y tras esta vela roja le seguirá otra seguramente, igual volvemos a 1,4


----------



## tigrecito (3 Jun 2018)

A ver q van soltando ..






Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2018)

Aquí unas explicaciones más sencillas para entender lo que es Qubic, oráculos, computación distribuida, y como se va a eliminar el coo. 


https://medium.com/@jamesjdsutton/what-is-q-from-a-laymen-given-barney-style-6387b18267d2

https://www.tangleblog.com/2018/06/04/five-bullet-points-of-iota-qubic-and-its-insane-implications-and-consequences-interpreted/


----------



## Mig29 (4 Jun 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Aquí unas explicaciones más sencillas para entender lo que es Qubic, oráculos, computación distribuida, y como se va a eliminar el coo.
> 
> 
> What is
> ...



Mil gracias Parlakistan, he estado intentando entender como era todo(por lo poco que entendía pinta muy bien) pero con esto queda mas claro.
Parece revolucionario, pero hay que ver en que fase esta y quienes están en el barco, dicen que en las próximas semanas darán mas datos, pero si esta en una fase avanzada con buenos socios, puede ser la tumba de muchas criptos.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Jun 2018)

Y una más:

https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/iota-qubic-start-new-era-fulfillment-long-time-dream-alexander-renz/


También explica muy bien que es Qubic.


----------



## josema82 (6 Jun 2018)

Como a algun loco se le ocurra programar cada Qubic con una IA que interaccione con las otras, sera el principio de Skynet xD


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jun 2018)

Próximamente empieza el cebit, lugar donde IOTA y Volkswagen van a tener un stand conjunto. 

Seguramente Volkswagen presente a MOIA (curioso nombre, me recuerda algo), es una furgoneta taxi muy moderna, hay bastante información de ella en internet. 

Por otro lado puede que presenten el Cedric, un prototipo de conducción autónoma donde curiosamente Dominik y el jefe digital de Volkswagen dieron sentados dentro una entrevista:

https://youtu.be/chZsiDvU7Ak


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jun 2018)

https://www.bitrates.com/news/p/iotas-qubic-protocol-make-the-tangle-programmable

Uno de los mejores y más técnicos artículos de Qubic. 
Una de las cosas más interesantes que se comenta es que le daría nueva utilidad a los equipos de minería, en vez de gastar potencia de hash asegurando la red como en la minería tradicional, se podrían utilizar según su clase para realizar computación subcontratada y hacer tareas útiles de verdad y de paso también asegurarían la red. 

Por cierto mañana empieza el cebit y mañana vamos a ver que Volkswagen no va de farol con IOTA. Vamos a ver cosas muy interesantes, Volkswagen (el grupo automovilismo más grande del mundo) va a dejar claro que piensa utilizar vehículos con billeteras IOTA.

https://twitter.com/ralf/status/1006115685217513472


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2018)

Bueno pues ya hay confirmación. Según Dominik a principio del año que viene Volkswagen saca producto Iota. 

eCar wallet, transmisión de datos, etc...






---------- Post added 12-jun-2018 at 19:45 ----------

Más madera

https://steemit.com/cryptocurrency/@keenhero/iota-autonomous-vehicles-in-partnership-with-volkswagen


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Jun 2018)

https://youtu.be/uZFqWQlwuUE


Esto es una prueba de concepto de Volkswagen usando la tecnología IOTA en el cebit, pero como ha dicho Orbeo, para 2019 vamos a ver los primeros Volkswagen usando IOTA en el mundo real, posiblemente sean los Volkswagen MOIA.


----------



## orbeo (12 Jun 2018)

Otra más. A ver si se publica el vídeo.


----------



## Parlakistan (14 Jun 2018)

Un vídeo algo mejor del cebit

https://youtu.be/ERHhWflCvJQ


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Jun 2018)

Se ha actualizado el IRI a la versión 1.5.0

Basicamente mejora los tps,de momento se está notando bastante. Por decirlo de manera poco técnica, no produce la congestión en forma de burbujas en el enredo que vimos a raíz de la salida a Huobi, donde se saturó la red. 
Parece que ahora la confirmación de transacciones sigue una ruta más lógica. 



https://blog.iota.org/new-tip-selection-algorithm-in-iri-1-5-0-61294c1df6f1


----------



## spala (22 Jun 2018)

TangleMonitor - Live visualisation and metrics of the IOTA Tangle

95% confirmation rate,

---------- Post added 22-jun-2018 at 16:11 ----------

TangleMonitor - Live visualisation and metrics of the IOTA Tangle

95% confirmation rate,


----------



## Parlakistan (22 Jun 2018)

spala dijo:


> TangleMonitor - Live visualisation and metrics of the IOTA Tangle
> 
> 95% confirmation rate,
> 
> ...



Como un reloj, esta vez no es necesario spamear la red. 

Más de 18 CTPS de media, con picos de 26 CTPS. Los Tps son casi los mismos porque ahora se está confirmando prácticamente todo. Las transacciones están tardando sobre un minuto. Tengo ganas de ver tráfico a saco en la red. 

Por cierto, una nueva asociación con un holding financiero asiático :

https://blog.iota.org/iota-and-sinopac-team-up-to-collaborate-on-digital-innovations-in-the-financial-sector-53472176554d

También hay novedades interesantes de Fujitsu:

https://twitter.com/RolfWerner/status/1010042426873012224

Fujitsu acercando a IOTA a la castuzada, no se menciona a IOTA, pero ya sabemos de sobra con que tecnología están trabajando.


----------



## spala (22 Jun 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Como un reloj, esta vez no es necesario spamear la red.
> 
> Más de 18 CTPS de media, con picos de 26 CTPS. Los Tps son casi los mismos porque ahora se está confirmando prácticamente todo. Las transacciones están tardando sobre un minuto. Tengo ganas de ver tráfico a saco en la red.
> 
> ...



si, lo confirma en los comentarios,


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Jul 2018)

Otro cargo muy importante del organigrama de Volkswagen se une a la fundación IOTA. 



https://blog.iota.org/welcome-klaus-schaaf-to-the-iota-foundation-5e823b8b91e1


----------



## DEREC (10 Jul 2018)

Podium para IOTA 

Shitcoin Rankings - Shitcoin.com


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Jul 2018)

DEREC dijo:


> Podium para IOTA
> 
> Shitcoin Rankings - Shitcoin.com




Twitter

:X:X:X:X

---------- Post added 10-jul-2018 at 19:14 ----------




DEREC dijo:


> Podium para IOTA
> 
> Shitcoin Rankings - Shitcoin.com




Twitter

:X:X:X:X


----------



## vpsn (11 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Twitter
> 
> :X:X:X:X
> 
> ...




aqui todos dejamos los iotas en el exchange por si se pierden en el camino 
Con eso esta todo dicho XD


----------



## Parlakistan (11 Jul 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> aqui todos dejamos los iotas en el exchange por si se pierden en el camino
> Con eso esta todo dicho XD



Pues yo los tengo en el wallet, además con Trinity no se puede incurrir en doble gasto.


----------



## silverwindow (11 Jul 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> aqui todos dejamos los iotas en el exchange por si se pierden en el camino
> Con eso esta todo dicho XD



pero que dices loco? esto si que es un peligro,luego no vengas llorando cuando hackean el exchange de turno. Tipico de "a mi estas cosas no me pasan" hasta qeu pasan y luego toca joderse.

Un poquito de porfavor y wallet trinity sin dudarlo,que ya esta mas que probado


----------



## spala (11 Jul 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> aqui todos dejamos los iotas en el exchange por si se pierden en el camino
> Con eso esta todo dicho XD



ni de coña, yo me los he llevado fuera,

ya he visto demasiada gente puteada por problemas en el exchange, si no sabes hacerte cargo de tu seguridad, no llores luego si se va a la mierda el exchange, yo casi pierdo los litecoins que tenia cuando btc-e estaba activo,
un dia los saqué, y dias después sorpresa, a la meirda el exchange,
fué una señal divina xD


----------



## Parlakistan (17 Jul 2018)

Twitter

"Fujitsu y IOTA, el futuro ya ha comenzado", literal de la cuenta oficial de Fujitsu.


----------



## Parlakistan (19 Jul 2018)

IOTA ha ganado el evento STARTUP AUTOBAHN. 

Estos señores son los que llevan esto:

Nosotros - Plug and Play, Daimler, la Universidad de Stuttgart y ARENA2036 como socios fundadores, HPE / DXC, Porsche, BASF, ZF, DPDHL como socios ancla y Murata, BENTELER, HELLA como socios de ecosistema de STARTUP AUTOBAHN - creemos en las puertas abiertas, pensamiento disruptivo y el intercambio de ideas, tecnología y conexiones para ayudar a las startups a prosperar más rápido.

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Jul 2018)

Welcome Anes Hod


Un Advisor de Airbus se une a la fundación.


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jul 2018)

Twitter

Audi comienza a explorar casos de uso de IOTA. 


El que quiera hacerse rico que compre...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (25 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> El que quiera hacerse rico que compre...



No deberías decir eso. IOTA es una scamcoin centralizada.


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> No deberías decir eso. IOTA es una scamcoin centralizada.



Es sorprendente la atención que le prestas para ser una scam, más viniendo de alguien que dice que sólo existe Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (26 Jul 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Es sorprendente la atención que le prestas para ser una scam, más viniendo de alguien que dice que sólo existe Bitcoin.



Ni siquiera es la primera shitcoin que humillo. ¿No te has leído el hilo de Maidsafe? ¿Vas a ponerte tú también a chillar y patalear por ello como lo hicieron allí digipl y zz00zz?


----------



## spala (26 Jul 2018)

como va a ser una ScamCoin con todo el trabajo que hay detrás y empresas interesadas?

IOTA es lo más parecido a una inversión empresarial,


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ni siquiera es la primera shitcoin que humillo. ¿No te has leído el hilo de Maidsafe? ¿Vas a ponerte tú también a chillar y patalear por ello como lo hicieron allí digipl y zz00zz?



Tu problema es que llevas viendo muchas estafas desde 2012, yo lo entiendo, el mercado es prácticamente todo scam. 

Sé ve que eres listo, pero no sé si te has parado a pensar que cuando Bosch, Fujitsu, Volkswagen, DXC confían en una crypto, ¿tal vez no sea una scam? ¿Crees de veras que no tienen ingenieros y expertos para dejarse engañar? ¡Qué listos son los de IOTA! Recientemente han engañado a gente de Airbus y parece que BMW está empezando a dejarse engañar...


----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2018)

Yo me fio de un desconocido en un foro como es Sr.Mojon, seguro que lo que dice lo hace por mi bien por que es un buen samaritano y para avisarnos a todos.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Yo me fio de un desconocido en un foro como es Sr.Mojon, seguro que lo que dice lo hace por mi bien por que es un buen samaritano y para avisarnos a todos.



Mis argumentos están expuestos en las primeras cinco o seis páginas de este hilo. Cuando quieras, los rebates.


----------



## davitin (27 Jul 2018)

No se trata de rebatir, se trata de saber que intenciones tienes perdiendo tanto tiempo en tratar de convencernos de que no nos metamos en iota o en otras altcoins.


Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jul 2018)

En los hilos de otras shitcoins no suelo meterme. Donde sí suelo insistir es en los hilos de SCAMCOINS como son IOTA y Maidsafe.

La diferencia es que las scamcoins son monedas que engañan a la gente y que se venden como si fueran algo que, realmente, no lo son.

Ripple, IOTA, Maidsafe... son estafas centralizadas que se hacen pasar por criptomonedas. Por eso entro en sus respectivos hilos a destapar el fraude.

¿Puedes rebatir mis argumentos o no? Casi un año se va a cumplir ya y todo sigue igual. Coordinador (ente centralizado), etc.

¿Nadie va a tener cojones aquí en reconocer la evidencia? ¿Vais a actuar aquí igual que en el hilo de la estafa de Maidsafe?


----------



## orbeo (27 Jul 2018)

Mojón, el tema de la centralización de Iota y el coordinador ya se ha hablado/debatido tanto aquí como en Discord.

Ya sabemos lo que hay, no hay nada que rebatir.

En mi caso opino que porque algo no sea descentralizado, no significa que no pueda usarse (vamos como siempre). Veremos cómo se desarrolla el asunto con el tiempo.

Si alguien ha hecho all in con todos sus ahorros en Iota pues ya sabe a lo que atenerse, a que dentro de X tiempo todo rule de una forma u otra, o a que un día salga un señor de Bosh o Volkswagen y diga que se rinden porque no se puede usar, e Iota = 0.

Los que la pillamos algo a 50 centímos y encima con la pasta de vender BTH, pues ni tan mal, a ver qué pasa.


Sr.Mojón dijo:


> En los hilos de otras shitcoins no suelo meterme. Donde sí suelo insistir es en los hilos de SCAMCOINS como son IOTA y Maidsafe.
> 
> La diferencia es que las scamcoins son monedas que engañan a la gente y que se venden como si fueran algo que, realmente, no lo son.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Jul 2018)

De acuerdo, me piro. Estos dos últimos comentarios me han dejado mucho más satisfecho que el comentario por el que había vuelto a postear en este hilo (el de Parlakistan de "quien quiera hacerse rico, que compre").


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> De acuerdo, me piro. Estos dos últimos comentarios me han dejado mucho más satisfecho que el comentario por el que había vuelto a postear en este hilo (el de Parlakistan de "quien quiera hacerse rico, que compre").



Ya me imaginaba que alguien no le gustaría pero en realidad estaba recordando al OP que abrió el hilo con esa frase y me hizo en su día bastante gracia por su contundencia y de por cómo acertó los tiempos en el hilo. 

Por supuesto no sabemos si vamos a ser ricos ni con esta moneda ni con nada, supongo que no te gustarán comentarios especulativos del dinero rápido que no encajan con la filosofía libertaria del Bitcoin. Yo respeto esa filosofía, he adquirido cultura financiera gracias a personas como tú gracias a la cual creo que el dinero deflacionario y descentralizado es el verdadero dinero, que impide ser robado por los estados y la banca vía inflación o confiscatoria si se ponen mal las cosas. 


Respecto a IOTA ya se discutió aquí tu argumentación del coordinador, nada ha cambiado, entre los principales proyectos de la fundación está uno llamado "coordicide" puedes verlo aquí :
What

Ya veremos si es farol o no, pero está el primero de la lista. 

Sobre las asociaciones no has respondido, yo personalmente creo es que si esas empresas quisieran un protocolo centralizado escogerían otros sistemas, aunque también es cierto que ayuda a que el protocolo sea libre y sin permisos.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Jul 2018)

El blog de la Fundación Eclipse ha publicado una prueba de concepto de IOTA.. 

No sé si partes de IOTA van a ser incorporadas como estándar en la fundación eclipse, esto es especulación de Discord. 


Monetizing IoT Data using IOTA | Eclipse Foundation


El señor Richard Soley que es miembro de la junta directiva de la fundación IOTA puede que tenga algo que ver. 

Welcome Richard Soley to the IOTA Foundation

De momento lo dejamos aquí porque no es seguro, pero parece interesante que la fundación que desarrolla el entorno de programación de Java haya publicado esta prueba de concepto.

---------- Post added 27-jul-2018 at 20:59 ----------

Si queréis jugar a las granjitas en el enredo ya podéis:

qame.org | Tangle Farm

Este estudiante alemán que ha creado esto es un fenómeno, ya ha publicado artículos muy buenos, se hace llamar Microhash.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Jul 2018)

IOTA está haciendo mucho daño en el mundo blockchain y o la atacan, o la copian.

La han atacado con el sidetangle fraudulento, que no les ha salido bien. Gastarse pasta para atacar el Tangle es un síntoma de que de hay gente realmente preocupada en que IOTA se coma la mayor parte del pastel.

La copian con el concepto DLT. Normalmente los proyectos blockchain no hacian hincapié en el concepto distributed ledger technology porque seguían la herencia de bitcoin en la cual nunca se enfatizaba esto, porque según ellos no es una DLT, es diferente. IOTA por el contrario se vende como una DLT inmutable que da garantias de veracidad y certeza a todos los participantes que la utilizan. Esto, más allá de sus usos monetarios, tiene unas implicaciones incalculables e inimaginables en la industria. Fujitsu, Bosch, VW, entre otras, más las que van a llegar, lo saben y claro se han apuntado al carro de cabeza para crear su propio standard utilizando el enredo de IOTA y los QUBICs. Con todo esto que ha pasado, viendo los novios y novias que le salen a IOTA, pues cada vez más proyectos blockchain se venden como DLT :XX::XX::XX: Yo con esto me parto, resulta que no era lo mismo pero ahora sí, y el que no quiere subirse al tren DLT dice que el DLT implica cierta centralización, cosa totalmente correcta pero al igual que el blockchain, que no os engañen.

Todo esto solo indica una cosa, a parte de la cotización, a nivel técnico y empresarial IOTA marca el camino. Se está conviertiendo en una referencia empresarial por lo cual cada vez es más odiada y al mismo tiempo copiada en el mundo crypto.


----------



## calamatron (30 Jul 2018)

Maldito autor del hilo,no me cansare de decirlo,como nos engaño,xq no sale ahora a decir nada?.
lo mismo q subio iota en su dia subieron las demas para luego meter el hachazo hacia abajo.
Hay teneis iota,sin coordinador centralizado,sin trinity y sin nada en lo referente a la moneda,ellos ya lo dijeron q se basarian en su tecnologia y no en la moneda.
Si ellos no ponen empeño en la moneda como la gente va a confiar?.
Pq creeis q iota es una de las q menos sube y mas baja cada vez q hay una correcion?,lo unico q querian con la moneda era sacar fondos para su proyecto,esto como ya lo han conseguido,les suda una mierda los inversores.
Al autor del hilo,da la cara y reconoce tu error x hacer comprar a mucha gente esta moneda.


----------



## davitin (30 Jul 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> Maldito autor del hilo,no me cansare de decirlo,como nos engaño,xq no sale ahora a decir nada?.
> lo mismo q subio iota en su dia subieron las demas para luego meter el hachazo hacia abajo.
> Hay teneis iota,sin coordinador centralizado,sin trinity y sin nada en lo referente a la moneda,ellos ya lo dijeron q se basarian en su tecnologia y no en la moneda.
> Si ellos no ponen empeño en la moneda como la gente va a confiar?.
> ...



Pero de qué hablas, anormal?

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (30 Jul 2018)

Joder que descojono de mensaje


----------



## calamatron (30 Jul 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Pero de qué hablas, anormal?
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Y tu xq insultas sinverguenza?.
Acaso eres el autor del hilo camuflado?o esq trabajas para iota,o eres un puñetero troll,o ganaste mucho con la subida y te gusta joder a los q perdimos mucho.
Ya esta bien hombre,q algunos tenemos q dar de comer a nuestros hijos y no estamos como para perder dinero para q algunos se aprovechen y hacer q todos ls demas compren pa luego cuando suba salir x patas y hay os quedais.
Seriedad xfavor señores.


----------



## workforfood (30 Jul 2018)

Aquí parece que todo el mundo compró a 30 céntimos pero otros habrán pagado 2 $ y fácilmente 4$ un montón de gente entró con 4$, y creo que tienen derecho a opinar o expresar su cabreo. Lo que sé es que esto reventó el año pasado y ya nadie mete un duro y lo digo especialmente por los asiáticos porque en España quitando este foro y otro las criptomonedas quitando el bitcoin y ethereum nos la conocen. Pero como digo todo el mundo compró a precio mínimo cuando tirando páginas atras hay un montón de gente que está perdiendo pasta gansa porque se metió muy arriba no los famosos 30 céntimos.


----------



## orbeo (30 Jul 2018)

Nadie les obligó a comprar ni a 2 ni a 4.

Las inversiones son así, y más en este mundo.

Como el que se hipotecó en 2006, promedió a la baja en Popular o se pajeaba con Gowex.

Para lo demás que pregunten por Patanegra.


workforfood dijo:


> Aquí parece que todo el mundo compró a 30 céntimos pero otros habrán pagado 2 $ y fácilmente 4$ un montón de gente entró con 4$, y creo que tienen derecho a opinar o expresar su cabreo. Lo que sé es que esto reventó el año pasado y ya nadie mete un duro y lo digo especialmente por los asiáticos porque en España quitando este foro y otro las criptomonedas quitando el bitcoin y ethereum nos la conocen. Pero como digo todo el mundo compró a precio mínimo cuando tirando páginas atras hay un montón de gente que está perdiendo pasta gansa porque se metió muy arriba no los famosos 30 céntimos.


----------



## Azkenchack (30 Jul 2018)

Quien no esté dispuesto a arriesgarse que no se meta en IOTA y en ningun otra. Esto no es el milagro de los panes y los peces.


Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Jul 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí parece que todo el mundo compró a 30 céntimos pero otros habrán pagado 2 $ y fácilmente 4$ un montón de gente entró con 4$, y creo que tienen derecho a opinar o expresar su cabreo. Lo que sé es que esto reventó el año pasado y ya nadie mete un duro y lo digo especialmente por los asiáticos porque en España quitando este foro y otro las criptomonedas quitando el bitcoin y ethereum nos la conocen. Pero como digo todo el mundo compró a precio mínimo cuando tirando páginas atras hay un montón de gente que está perdiendo pasta gansa porque se metió muy arriba no los famosos 30 céntimos.



Tu ethereum también ha caído lo suyo desde máximos, IOTA no es precisamente de las que más ha caído desde el ATH. 

El que no esté dispuesto a soportar volatilidad salvaje que se dedique a los bonos o a las acciones, las cryptos son así hasta que haya una adopción real.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Jul 2018)

Me hace gracia gente que echa mierda y no tiene ni puta idea de nada. Pues no compreis y punto. Si quereis hacer crítica constructiva vale, pero sino sabeis nada más que mirar la cotización mejor que os calléis que hacéis el ridículo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (30 Jul 2018)

¿Sois ya muchimillonarios? Como la gilipollez del bitcoin....

"to the moon" dice jajajaja.

La hostia va a ser de aúpa....


----------



## easyridergs (30 Jul 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> ¿Sois ya muchimillonarios? Como la gilipollez del bitcoin....
> 
> "to the moon" dice jajajaja.
> 
> La hostia va a ser de aúpa....



Desde luego lo que está claro que tu eres un pobretón y lo serás siempre.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TetsuoCNS_borrado (30 Jul 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí parece que todo el mundo compró a 30 céntimos pero otros habrán pagado 2 $ y fácilmente 4$ un montón de gente entró con 4$, y creo que tienen derecho a opinar o expresar su cabreo. Lo que sé es que esto reventó el año pasado y ya nadie mete un duro y lo digo especialmente por los asiáticos porque en España quitando este foro y otro las criptomonedas quitando el bitcoin y ethereum nos la conocen. Pero como digo todo el mundo compró a precio mínimo cuando tirando páginas atras hay un montón de gente que está perdiendo pasta gansa porque se metió muy arriba no los famosos 30 céntimos.



Tienen derecho a quejarse, pero no a insultar a nadie, si la gente hubiese seguido los tempos del creador del hilo habrían entrado en 30cts y se habrían salido o por lo menos sacado parte cuando tocó los 5€. 

Muchos seguimos todavía dentro, IOTA es un hold de libro, al tiempo.


----------



## djun (30 Jul 2018)

workforfood dijo:


> Aquí parece que todo el mundo compró a 30 céntimos pero otros habrán pagado 2 $ y fácilmente 4$ un montón de gente entró con 4$, y creo que tienen derecho a opinar o expresar su cabreo. Lo que sé es que esto reventó el año pasado y ya nadie mete un duro y lo digo especialmente por los asiáticos porque en España quitando este foro y otro las criptomonedas quitando el bitcoin y ethereum nos la conocen. Pero como digo todo el mundo compró a precio mínimo cuando tirando páginas atras hay un montón de gente que está perdiendo pasta gansa porque se metió muy arriba no los famosos 30 céntimos.



*Jdnec_wow*, que abrió el hilo, compartió su punto de vista. Siempre lo hizo. Tuvo notables aciertos y algunos errores que el mismo reconoce. Pero él comentaba su punto de vista y lo compartía sin que nadie tuviera por qué hacerle caso. Cada uno decide si desea seguirle e invertir/especular. Yo lo hice a largo plazo. No compré a buen precio pero no me lo planteaba para entrar y salir. IOTA es una tecnología nueva y pienso que llevará tiempo para que su uso se generalice. 

Quien pensara entrar y salir y pegar un buen pepinazo, lo pudo hacer con ésta o con otra cripto. Cada uno sabrá a qué se expone. 
También el que invierte en esto a largo plazo sabe que puede perder. Nadie asegura nada. Esto es un foro. Sólo compartimos opiniones. Y nadie nos obliga a comprar criptos.


----------



## orbeo (30 Jul 2018)

Es que se ve que hay peña que ha venido del futuro con el Delorean y ya sabe que chapa va a subir y cual no.


----------



## ka&an (30 Jul 2018)

Es que hay que informarse un poco de las cosas antes de meterse.

Yo le meti a IOTA cuando estaba casi a 2$ y hace poco le meti la misma cantidad a 0.80$. No metere mas y esperare el tiempo que haga falta hasta ver si su recorrido apunta alto o no. Que lo pierdo, me jodo. Tampoco es una cantidad que necesite para "que coman mis hijos".

Pero si la gente se molestase en leer, buscar e informarse sobre las cosas sabria que IOTA esta en fase beta o que TODO el mundo en TODAS partes te dice que compres, te olvides y en unos años veas lo que tienes.

Nadie en ningun sitio te dice que seras rico mañana, sobre todo por que nadie sabe que coño va a pasar con cada cripto en 5 años.

He leido gente que asegura que jamas pasara de como mucho 100$. Gente que asegura que antes de fin de año valdra 150$... Opiniones, sin mas.

El dinero es tuyo, el riesgo es tuyo. Si quieres ser rico en 6 meses atraca un banco o paga en la deep web por apuestas deportivas amañadas pero como veras, todo te lleva a la carcel...

Como dijo aquel: compra IOTA, guardalas en un lugar seguro y en unos años ves que ha pasado... Lo del compro hoy y mañana soy rico (y al dia siguiente lo pierdo pq me equivoco de inversion) es para traders, no para lo que buscan "dar de comer a sus hijos..."


----------



## silverwindow (30 Jul 2018)

Calamatron si no tienes ni puta idea de inversiones ni cryptos no te metas. Es tu pasta y tu el unico responsable de ella.No exhes la culpa a los demas de donde metes TU dinero y No vengas a llorar aqui pedazo de nenaza.

Que cansino el tipo este de verdad.


----------



## vpsn (31 Jul 2018)

Desde la caida la gente ha perdido confianza en las cryptos, hasta que no veamos usos reales esto estara parado.


----------



## orbeo (3 Ago 2018)

Alguien sabe de qué va esto?

Twitter

---------- Post added 03-ago-2018 at 11:25 ----------

Aquí más info

IOTA PoW Hardware Accelerator FPGA for Raspberry Pi (und USB) | Advanced Electronic Projects


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Alguien sabe de qué va esto?
> 
> Twitter
> 
> ...




Seguramente sea la comunidad tratando de implementar un nodo de IOTA en la Rpp. En los rock64 ya se puede. 

Deploying a full IOTA node on a ROCK64 4GB ARM64 Board

Por cierto, noticia muy importante, se ha implementado con éxito el lXl Hub en el exchange coreano upbit, sexto en volumen mundial. 

Hoy o mañana se publica el Hub en github, por lo tanto IOTA estará en disposición de ser implementada rápidamente en la gran mayoría de exchanges o proveedores de servicios que lo deseen. 

Introducing: IOTA Hub!

También se ha mejorado Trinity wallet móvil y nos avisan que la versión de escritorio va a estar ya mismo disponible. 

Trinity wallet


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Ago 2018)

Actualización del estado de Qubic.

Qubic status update August 3rd 2018


----------



## davitin (4 Ago 2018)

Parece que Iota está intentando llegar al dólar, pese a que Bitcoin a perdido terreno.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## djun (4 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Parece que Iota está intentando llegar al dólar, pese a que Bitcoin a perdido terreno.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



No. De momento no significa nada. IOTA había bajado mas de lo normal y ahora recupera o sube algo mas que el resto. Komodo también había bajado algo mas y ahora tambén sube algo mas. Igual que Wanchain.
Monero había subido un poco mas que las otras y ahora sube un poco menos (o baja un poco mas)

Me parece que hay bots que van ajustando esas subidas y bajadas.


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Ago 2018)

Aquí se puede ver como en la universidad de Aachen utilizan IOTA en la cadena de suministro, el proceso de fabricación queda registrado en el Tangle. 

PoC: Storing data of 500 workpieces each in the tangle - YouTube


----------



## silverwindow (5 Ago 2018)

Habeis vistocomo se mueve el bicho?
Es hipnotico de cojones.

the tangle


----------



## calzonazos (5 Ago 2018)

¿ Donde se compra IOTA con la mayor seguridad y con las menores comisiones?


----------



## djun (6 Ago 2018)

Principalmente lo puedes comprar en Bitfinex y en Binance.
IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap

En Bitfinex lo puedes comprar con Euros y con dólares directamente, también se puede comprar con Btc y con Eth en mas exchanges.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Ago 2018)

Pero para bitfinex creo que hay que hacer un ingreso de valor de 10000 dólares para empezar a operar.

Lo más sencillo en enviar Bitcoin o ethereum desde coinbase a binance y allí comprar. Binance además tiene una interfaz más sencilla y agradable que bitfinex, que es más para profesionales. 

También hay exchanges que admiten euros directamente como coinfalcon. Creo que es un exchange que funciona bien, pero con poquito volumen. 

Huobi también es un exchange importante donde puede comprar IOTA por Bitcoin o Eth.


----------



## Azkenchack (6 Ago 2018)

Directamente con euros en Bitpanda.com

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Victor123 (6 Ago 2018)

Sí, es cierto que invertir en IOTA en este momento es una buena idea.


----------



## calzonazos (6 Ago 2018)

Bitpanda tiene altas comisiones, cual es la plataforma con comisiones mas bajas? ademas seria para invertir como mucho 300-400 euros en cryptos entre ellas IOTA


----------



## orbeo (6 Ago 2018)

Mírate Binance y no te compliques.


calzonazos dijo:


> Bitpanda tiene altas comisiones, cual es la plataforma con comisiones mas bajas? ademas seria para invertir como mucho 300-400 euros en cryptos entre ellas IOTA


----------



## davitin (7 Ago 2018)

Vaya tela, menuda bajada, estamos en 0.75 dólares...ha pasado algo? En el último bajón llegó a estar a 33 centavos, si se vuelve a poner a ese precio me llevo un capazo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (7 Ago 2018)

Habrán presentado algo nuevo o alguna colaboración importante


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2018)

Están esperando a que Calamatron venda, después un señor dirá pump it...


----------



## orbeo (7 Ago 2018)

Es que me caguen la pvta. Un vídeo de Bosch presentando a Iota, no de Iota diciendo que colabora con Bosch, no, un puto video de la cuenta oficial de Bosch y el precio a tpc.

Biba Iota oiga.

What is IOTA all about? | Bosch Software Innovations video
What is IOTA all about? - YouTube


----------



## vpsn (7 Ago 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Es que me caguen la pvta. Un vídeo de Bosch presentando a Iota, no de Iota diciendo que colabora con Bosch, no, un puto video de la cuenta oficial de Bosch y el precio a tpc.
> 
> Biba Iota oiga.
> 
> ...



Lo que demuestra que ya no entra pasta en las cryptos. Es normal, despues del dumpazo la gente anda despavorida. Ahora ya hasta que no hayan aplicaciones reales...


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ago 2018)

orbeo dijo:


> Es que me caguen la pvta. Un vídeo de Bosch presentando a Iota, no de Iota diciendo que colabora con Bosch, no, un puto video de la cuenta oficial de Bosch y el precio a tpc.
> 
> Biba Iota oiga.
> 
> ...



Nada, mejor, más tiempo tenemos para acumular y acumular. Cada vez está más claro, esto va a ser el pelotazo del siglo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bmbnct (7 Ago 2018)

No sigo IOTA, pero he leído por ahí que esto no le ha debido sentar bien:

Sirin Labs Chooses Ethereum Over IOTA for Blockchain Smartphone - Coinjournal


----------



## easyridergs (7 Ago 2018)

bmbnct dijo:


> No sigo IOTA, pero he leído por ahí que esto no le ha debido sentar bien:
> 
> Sirin Labs Chooses Ethereum Over IOTA for Blockchain Smartphone - Coinjournal



Sirin Labs es una mierda de empresa. Ese teléfono no lo va a comprar nadie. Ya ves que puede afectar eso, nada. 

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2018)

Sirin Labs es la típica scam erc20, baja porque se ha roto el soporte y este mercado es así... Hace nada entra un señor de Airbus a la fundación y se anuncia colaboración con Audi y el precio ni se inmutó.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Ago 2018)

Una gerente de Porsche se une a la fundación, aunque aún no es oficial yo lo doy por hecho. 

Upcoming new IF member: Janine Härtel? : Iota

Y supongo que seguiremos bajando...


----------



## Azkenchack (7 Ago 2018)

Es lo que tiene el fichar "cerebritos".
Si ficharan a Ronaldo o a Messi...seguramente la peña compraría millones y millones de IOTAS.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (8 Ago 2018)

Yo lo que creo es que aquí ya hemos metido pasta todos los enteradillos de internet, que somos una parte pequeña de la sociedad y que el ha perdido pasta no está dispuesto a meter más, otros han salido escaldados y no quieren saber del tema, y cómo digo somos los mismos que al principio...hasta que no entre dinero de inversores reales, de las bolsas reales, inversores institucionales, etc, aquí no va a entrar dinero fresco, con las pagas extras y las pagas semanales de los niños rata esto no se puede mantener, por eso es tan importante el tema de los ETF.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Ago 2018)

Hasta que no entre dinero fresco en grandes cantidades, poco recorrido van a tener todas las cryptos. Ya no vale que mil frikis le metan 50 eurillos al mes. Aqui, lo que importa es que grandes compañias metan dinero, y estas solamente lo harán cuando vean una utilidad real que les produzca beneficios. Ninguna empresa "normal" va a comprar, por ejemplo, IOTA a 1$ si no ven un uso real o no les aplica actualmente esa tecnología, entre otras cosas, porque esa tecnologia, a dia de hoy está en pañales. Cuando vean que esa tecnologia es necesaria y funciona, si tienen que comprar IOTA a 10 $ lo harán. Pero mientras, comprar sin saber que va a pasar en el futuro, es dar dinero a especuladores sin posibilidad de retorno a corto-medio plazo.

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## workforfood (8 Ago 2018)

El tema es que los de ojos rasgados coreanos, chinos y japones no están metiendo nada que son los que crearon la burbuja el año pasado y esa gente no metió 50 € sino miles de $ (aqui mismo mucha gente ha metido una enormidad de pasta no 50$) y muchos salieron escaldados de dicha inversión que la han perdido casi toda y esa gente no volverá a meter nada. Vamos lo de los 50$ es una trolada porque con ese dinero no alcanzas una capitalización de casi 2 billones de $ actuales no sé si anduvo por 9 billones de $. No, habrá gente que ha metido 5000 o 20000 $ y ahora ve que tiene la mitad o menos o la da todo por perdido y ya no mete un $ más.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2018)

Esto no va del corto plazo de lo que puedan meter los chinos o los niños rata del mercado crypto. 

Va de adopción real y uso real y no depende del mercado especulativo, es tan simple que si se convierte en el protocolo estandar del iot valdrá mucho porque tendrá uso real a gran escala, mientras no lo tenga valdrá lo que quieran que valga los especuñadores. Si no consigue al final no tener uso real a gran escala su precio irá a pique. 

Y lo mismo para todas las cryptos, incluido Ethereum, que hoy en día no tiene un uso real, su único uso ha sido fomentar estafas a través de fichas inútiles. A día de hoy no tiene aún adopción real. 

La única crypto que puede sobrevivir en un mercado así es Bitcoin, porque está considerada oro digital y tiene mayor aceptación.


----------



## species8472 (8 Ago 2018)

Que en 20 años hasta las tostadoras van a estar conectadas al IOT es un hecho. Solo los millones de coches autónomos hablándose entre si va a dar para millones de transacciones por minuto.

Lo que no acabo de ver es porque IOTA es una pieza necesaria. Los coches pueden hablarse gratis o mediante fracciones de euro o dollar si hace falta pagos.

¿Alguien lo puede explicar?


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2018)

species8472 dijo:


> Que en 20 años hasta las tostadoras van a estar conectadas al IOT es un hecho. Solo los millones de coches autónomos hablándose entre si va a dar para millones de transacciones por minuto.
> 
> Lo que no acabo de ver es porque IOTA es una pieza necesaria. Los coches pueden hablarse gratis o mediante fracciones de euro o dollar si hace falta pagos.
> 
> ¿Alguien lo puede explicar?



Por que tiene que hacerse de forma que tenga certeza, un coche autónomo solo puede funcionar con una crypto y además tolerable a la participación (funcionar offline).

Tampoco puede funcionar si hay comisiones por en medio, banca o mineros.


----------



## bmbnct (8 Ago 2018)

Hay guerra interna en IOTA, entre dom y cfb, parece que uno de los dos acaba fuera del proyecto.

Del discord: 

Sergey Ivancheglo I inform everyone that I don't longer trust Dominik Schiener - Pastebin.com

Dentro de una hora comunicado de la fundación.

Donde lo he leido: IOTA Criptomoneda para el Internet of Things (IoT) - IOTA - Forobits - El foro de Bitcoin y Criptomonedas en Español


----------



## species8472 (8 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Por que tiene que hacerse de forma que tenga certeza, un coche autónomo solo puede funcionar con una crypto y además tolerable a la participación (funcionar offline).
> 
> Tampoco puede funcionar si hay comisiones por en medio, banca o mineros.



Gracias, pero no lo entiendo. Si mi coche le dice al de delante, gira a la derecha que voy adelantarte y el otro responde, ok ejecutando giro, ¿para que se necesita? Se puede hacer sin IOTA perfectamente


----------



## orbeo (8 Ago 2018)

Hace tiempo que no entro a su Discord, pero Cfb no es de la fundación, así que me imagino que le dirán que la puerta está abierta, para entrar y para salir.


bmbnct dijo:


> Hay guerra interna en IOTA, entre dom y cfb, parece que uno de los dos acaba fuera del proyecto.
> 
> Del discord:
> 
> ...


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Ago 2018)

Na, como diría Piqué, se queda.

Al final CFB y Popov pasan a la junta.

---------- Post added 08-ago-2018 at 15:49 ----------




species8472 dijo:


> Gracias, pero no lo entiendo. Si mi coche le dice al de delante, gira a la derecha que voy adelantarte y el otro responde, ok ejecutando giro, ¿para que se necesita? Se puede hacer sin IOTA perfectamente



Para coches que van sin conductor como el Cedrik de Volkswagen, que se paguen ellos solos la energía y para enviar y recibir datos (por ejemplo del estado del tráfico o del vehículo) sin un intermediario cotilla como Google.

No sirve para que se conduzca solo , eso es cosa de la IA y sensores.


----------



## spala (8 Ago 2018)

enga precios ganga para los que se quejaban hace meses,

nueva oportunidad para entrar, yo aprovecho a tirar otra palada bara bajar mi media de compra


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Ago 2018)

Twitter

Bosch lo tiene claro, y en otro tweet han dicho que quieren aumentar la colaboración con la fundación. 

Twitter

Aunque rodasen cabezas en la cúpula de la fundación, cosa que creo que no va a suceder, ellos no van a dejar ni por asomo que el proyecto descarrile y cogerían el toro por los cuernos. 

Ellos y Fujitsu llevan muchos recursos invertidos, en investigación y probablemente en hardware para permitirlo.


----------



## saura (14 Ago 2018)

IOTA: To the hells, es un título que se asemeja más a la situación...digo yo.


----------



## DaniElTirado (14 Ago 2018)

Y yo que compré a unos 3.30 o así... cambiándolos de BTC. Pues sí me arrepiento un poco, parece que el precio está incluso más barato que cuando empezó a correr la divisa. ¿Se habrá muerto ya? 

En todo caso, si cambio ahora otro BTC por IOTA me hago con unos 12 o 13K más. La oferta es tentadora  siempre y cuando acabe sirviendo de algo, claro.


----------



## orbeo (14 Ago 2018)

Quien sabe. El año pasado estaba por estos precios y 4 meses después 5$.

Ahí se quedan fermentando el tiempo que haga falta.


----------



## itaka (14 Ago 2018)

vaya ostia, 

sin duda es todo una lección que hay que grabar a fuego, el hacer caja con las subidas verticales. 

A ver si remonta algún día.


----------



## D´Omen (14 Ago 2018)

itaka dijo:


> vaya ostia,
> 
> sin duda es todo una lección que hay que grabar a fuego, el hacer caja con las subidas verticales.
> 
> A ver si remonta algún día.



Al final lo de ser un mero holder mejor es dejarlo apra la bolsa.


----------



## davitin (14 Ago 2018)

Sí el marketcap algún día vuelve a subir a 900k, vendo todo, iota y todas las demás, y me espero a que vuelva a bajar, no me voy a esperar a que llegue a 2000k...en la última subida nos pudo la codicia a todo y pensábamos que llegaría mucho más arriba....en fin, ya subirá.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (14 Ago 2018)

No paro de cargar...voy hasta las cachas, ahora mi promedio es 0,33...que me tengo que esperar 10 años a que suba ?....puejjjj que le haremos...si gano bien y sino 2.000 € lost...


----------



## spala (15 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No paro de cargar...voy hasta las cachas, ahora mi promedio es 0,33...que me tengo que esperar 10 años a que suba ?....puejjjj que le haremos...si gano bien y sino 2.000 € lost...



pues a 0.33 ha estado muy poco tiempo, tienes un promedio increíble, yo estoy pot 1$


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No paro de cargar...voy hasta las cachas, ahora mi promedio es 0,33...que me tengo que esperar 10 años a que suba ?....puejjjj que le haremos...si gano bien y sino 2.000 € lost...



Buen promedio.


----------



## Parlakistan (15 Ago 2018)

Cuando veo los proyectos de la comunidad a los que han concedido subvenciones como mapear edificios donde no llega el GPS a cambio de IOTA o el de los robots que evitan inundaciones es cuando más creo en el proyecto y en lo brutal que va a ser esta tecnología en unos pocos años. 
The First Cohort of Ecosystem Development Fund Grantees

Por otro lado un artículo muy técnico del matemático de la fundación Darcey Camargo, para tratar de entender como juegan con la aleatoriedad de la confirmación de transacciones en el enredo. 

The many faces of the Tangle


----------



## itaka (15 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No paro de cargar...voy hasta las cachas, ahora mi promedio es 0,33...que me tengo que esperar 10 años a que suba ?....puejjjj que le haremos...si gano bien y sino 2.000 € lost...



2000 euros es calderilla

en este foro 20 cm y 50.000 para arriba.


----------



## Parlakistan (18 Ago 2018)

TangleMonitor - Live visualisation and metrics of the IOTA Tangle

En los últimos tiempos está teniendo una tasa de confirmación muy alta, unos 10ctps, un 90% con un tiempo medio de 3 minutos.


----------



## Parlakistan (20 Ago 2018)

+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
+---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:39:37 | 2655053 | 2047722 | 94.1% | 12.0 | 11.3 | 0 | 00:02:13 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:40:07 | 2655922 | 2048298 | 91.3% | 12.2 | 11.2 | 0 | 00:02:18 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:40:43 | 2655923 | 2048298 | 91.3% | 12.2 | 11.2 | 0 | 00:02:18 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:41:13 | 2656729 | 2048904 | 88.2% | 12.3 | 10.9 | 0 | 00:02:22 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:41:49 | 2656730 | 2048904 | 88.2% | 12.3 | 10.9 | 0 | 00:02:22 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:42:19 | 2657518 | 2049349 | 88.2% | 12.3 | 10.9 | 0 | 00:02:43 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:42:56 | 2657519 | 2049349 | 88.2% | 12.3 | 10.9 | 0 | 00:02:43 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:43:26 | 2658314 | 2049990 | 84.7% | 12.6 | 10.7 | 0 | 00:02:44 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:44:03 | 2658315 | 2049990 | 81.7% | 12.1 | 9.9 | 0 | 00:02:44 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:44:33 | 2659114 | 2050909 | 85.0% | 13.5 | 11.5 | 0 | 00:02:45 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
| Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:45:10 | 2659115 | 2050909 | 84.0% | 12.3 | 10.4 | 0 | 00:02:45 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 


¿Donde están Workforfood y Digpl para comentar esta tabla que tanto les gustaba?


----------



## itaka (21 Ago 2018)

uff a ver si empieza a remontar los iotas que estoy cansado de trabajar. Me conformo con que llegue para las putis, paso de los yates.


----------



## Esflinter (21 Ago 2018)

Pero todavía hay palurdos holdeando esa basura? Va camino de los 0.0USD, que es donde debe estar


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Ago 2018)

Esflinter dijo:


> Pero todavía hay palurdos holdeando esa basura? Va camino de los 0.0USD, que es donde debe estar




Corre a Etoro si crees que va a ponerse a 0 y ponte corto... Aunque corto ya eres...:XX:


----------



## easyridergs (23 Ago 2018)

Vamos creciendo con las tps, ayer 66 y con un grado de confirmación medio sobre el 90%. Esto conseguido con poquísimos nodos, cuando haya muchos más será de escándalo.

Poco a poco se va demostrando que el diseño del Tangle sí que tiene escalabilidad ilimitada y por fin hay un proyecto que de verdad podrá abordar el uso masivo de la criptomoneda, y lo mejor de todo sin comisiones.






Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## silverwindow (23 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vamos creciendo con las tps, ayer 66 y con un grado de confirmación medio sobre el 90%. Esto conseguido con poquísimos nodos, cuando haya muchos más será de escándalo.
> 
> Poco a poco se va demostrando que el diseño del Tangle sí que tiene escalabilidad ilimitada y por fin hay un proyecto que de verdad podrá abordar el uso masivo de la criptomoneda, y lo mejor de todo sin comisiones.
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk




Ahora falta que el mercado acompañe, un todamon sano, o al menos que vay aentrando pastika buena poco a poco.


----------



## Sedao (24 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Corre a Etoro si crees que va a ponerse a 0 y ponte corto... Aunque corto ya eres...:XX:



Longear o shortear IOTA ahora mismo es de putos degenerados adictos al gambling. 

MEEEHH PEROO VOLKSWAGEEN PERO BOOSCHH HAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ :: :: :: :: ::


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ago 2018)

Sedao dijo:


> Longear o shortear IOTA ahora mismo es de putos degenerados adictos al gambling.
> 
> MEEEHH PEROO VOLKSWAGEEN PERO BOOSCHH HAAJAJAJAJAJJAJAJAJAJ :: :: :: :: ::



Ya veremos quien ríe el último...


----------



## Parlakistan (24 Ago 2018)

Twitter

Fujitsu presentando un caso de uso de IOTA.


----------



## Sedao (24 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Ya veremos quien ríe el último...



Yo lo decía porque es obvio que tradear el rango actual es de gamblers


----------



## davitin (24 Ago 2018)

Sedao dijo:


> Yo lo decía porque es obvio que tradear el rango actual es de gamblers



Mejor meterse cuando valga 10 o 15 euros.


----------



## StalkerTlön (25 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Mejor meterse cuando valga 10 o 15 euros.



Tengo la sensación de que un dia de estos, a saber cuando, pegará un estirón a lo bestia como hizo ETH en su momento porque desde luego no hay ningún proyecto semejante a día de hoy. Yo por si las moscas estaría dentro con algo.


----------



## Sedao (25 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Mejor meterse cuando valga 10 o 15 euros.




Bueno pues quizás lo haré a modo de trading a sacarle un 10% y a otra cosa mariposa pero yo nunca compraría IOTA a largo plazo.
Lleváis diciendo lo de mejor meterse cuando valga 10 o 15 euros desde que vale 5... explícame para que lo compras, ah! déjame adivinarlo, esperando que llegue una ola de idiotas que quieran comprar tokens que no generan valor... Jajajaja

Creéis que el dinero institucional busca este tipo de tokens que no generan ingresos? bueno quizás es que no he profundizado en iota, ¿genera ingresos? o por lo menos... ¿los generará?


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2018)

Sedao dijo:


> Bueno pues quizás lo haré a modo de trading a sacarle un 10% y a otra cosa mariposa pero yo nunca compraría IOTA a largo plazo.
> Lleváis diciendo lo de mejor meterse cuando valga 10 o 15 euros desde que vale 5... explícame para que lo compras, ah! déjame adivinarlo, esperando que llegue una ola de idiotas que quieran comprar tokens que no generan valor... Jajajaja
> 
> Creéis que el dinero institucional busca este tipo de tokens que no generan ingresos? bueno quizás es que no he profundizado en iota, ¿genera ingresos? o por lo menos... ¿los generará?



Outlier ventures, Robert Bosh Ventures capital y Vito ventures han invertido en IOTA. ¿Te parece poco dinero institucional? Esos que se sepan. 

Why We're Investing in

Robert Bosch Venture Capital makes first investment in distributed ledger technology - Bosch Media Service

Ya puestos Ilustranos en tokens que generan ingresos, me hace gracia que digas esas cosas siendo tu mismo holder de BTC, que es una moneda que su propósito es servir como dinero al igual que IOTA, (aunque tengan mercados diferentes, personas y maquinas) y no genera ingresos por si mismo, sino que aumenta su valor debido a la adopción. 

Para generar ingresos de forma orgánica ya existen las acciones, por favor, no me hagas poner un ladrillaco explicando por qué una moneda (si llega a serlo) estándar del Iot puede aumentar mucho su valor.

---------- Post added 25-ago-2018 at 12:24 ----------

Por cierto, ya ha salido Trinity wallet de escritorio. Aleluya! 

Twitter


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2018)

He estado probando Trinity y es de largo el mejor wallet que he probado hasta la fecha, nada que ver con la mierda del wallet viejo.

Una cosa que debéis saber es que las contraseñas antiguas eran de 80 caracteres, así que al introducirla os dirá que es corta, simplemente hay que añadir un 9 al final y entra. 

Por lo demás, genial, muestra el saldo instantáneamente, admite contraseña cifrada en mismo pc para no tener que andar metiendo semilla todo el rato, F2A, puedes tener varias semillas, generador de semillas, en español, se puede imprimir y sobre todo es bonito y muy fácil de usar.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (25 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> He estado probando Trinity y es de largo el mejor wallet que he probado hasta la fecha, nada que ver con la mierda del wallet viejo.
> 
> Una cosa que debéis saber es que las contraseñas antiguas eran de 80 caracteres, así que al introducirla os dirá que es corta, simplemente hay que añadir un 9 al final y entra.
> 
> Por lo demás, genial, muestra el saldo instantáneamente, admite contraseña cifrada en mismo pc para no tener que andar metiendo semilla todo el rato, F2A, puedes tener varias semillas, generador de semillas, en español, se puede imprimir y sobre todo es bonito y muy fácil de usar.



Interesante...sobre todo porque veo que ni Trezor ni Ledger estan por la labor...solo dan largas y bla bla bla...pero no implementan IOTA en sus wallets...:abajo:


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Interesante...sobre todo porque veo que ni Trezor ni Ledger estan por la labor...solo dan largas y bla bla bla...pero no implementan IOTA en sus wallets...:abajo:



Trinity de escritorio va a tener muy pronto integración en Ledger.


----------



## orbeo (25 Ago 2018)

Las chapas no las integra el equipo de Ledger, eso depende de los desarrolladores de las propias chapas.

Supongo que en Trezor será igual.


El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Interesante...sobre todo porque veo que ni Trezor ni Ledger estan por la labor...solo dan largas y bla bla bla...pero no implementan IOTA en sus wallets...:abajo:


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Ago 2018)

Aquí un vídeo tutorial de Trinity. 


Trinity Desktop - Onboarding - YouTube


----------



## McMax (26 Ago 2018)

Alguien sabe como sacar los iotas de los exchanges??
Los que lo tienen bloqueado quiero decir, abren el grifo en algún momento?


----------



## Parlakistan (26 Ago 2018)

McMax dijo:


> Alguien sabe como sacar los iotas de los exchanges??
> Los que lo tienen bloqueado quiero decir, abren el grifo en algún momento?



Creo que Binance ya estaba abierto, pero no estoy seguro. 

El grifo lo abren cuando les da la gana, mientras están en el exchange las iotas están custodiadas por un tercero, no son tuyas. Si no se va a tradear lo mejor es al wallet, guardar bien la semilla y olvidarse.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (26 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Creo que Binance ya estaba abierto, pero no estoy seguro.
> 
> El grifo lo abren cuando les da la gana, mientras están en el exchange las iotas están custodiadas por un tercero, no son tuyas. Si no se va a tradear lo mejor es al wallet, guardar bien la semilla y olvidarse.



¿ Podeis desarrollar eso, por favor ?...Yo las tengo en Binance y Bitfinex y cuando quiero las transfiero entre ellas y me tardan en desbloquear la salida unas 24 horas...:ouch:


----------



## McMax (27 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> ¿ Podeis desarrollar eso, por favor ?...Yo las tengo en Binance y Bitfinex y cuando quiero las transfiero entre ellas y me tardan en desbloquear la salida unas 24 horas...:ouch:



Yo ayer intenté sacar de Bitfinex, binance y Hitbtc y en las 3 estaba desactivado, mañana intentaré sacarlas de nuevo


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ago 2018)

Teneis que tener muy claro una cosa.
*Si tu no guardas tus cryptos, no son tuyas.*

Por mas que digan los exchanges no son bancos, ni tienen la seguridad juridica de estos ultimos.

Aprovechad que que iota tiene el wallet trinity que va de puta madre, tanto en PC como en smartphone, y guardarlas ahi. Cuando querais tradear las envias al exchange.

Los exchange hacen los que les sale del rabo, a veces se tiran dias sin dejar sacar una crypto por cualquier excusa tonta.


----------



## digipl (27 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> +------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
> | timestamp | Total Tx. | Confirmed Tx. | Conf. rate | TPS | CTPS | Tangle width | avg. confirmation time | all-time avg. TPS | all-time avg. CTPS | max TPS | max CTPS |
> +---------------------------+-----------+---------------+------------+------+------+--------------+------------------------+-------------------+--------------------+---------+----------+
> | Mon, 20 Aug 2018 17:39:37 | 2655053 | 2047722 | 94.1% | 12.0 | 11.3 | 0 | 00:02:13 | 9.2 | 7.1 | 14.9 | 13.3 |
> ...



Pero que pardillo eres. No te enteras una mierda.

Lo que se está viendo, desde hace bastantes días, no son transacciones sino simple spam creado por las mismas direcciones y que suponen casi todo el trafico generado en IOTA.

Las direcciones que están spameando son, últimamente, las mismas y las principales son:

DRM9SPAM9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

OFFLINE9SPAM9ADDRESS9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

WWW9IOTA9TALK9DE99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

Solo estas tres direcciones representan alrededor del 70% del tráfico.

Si eliminamos este tipo de transacción, que están vacías, podemos ver que las transacciones reales no llegan ni a 0,3 CTPS.







De nada. Y a ver si te empiezas a enterar un poco de donde estás metido porque empiezas a dar vergüenza ajena.


----------



## silverwindow (27 Ago 2018)

Se te ve nervioso digipl


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Ago 2018)

bueno en bitfinex hay 24 horas de bloqueo de seguridad y tienes que levantarlo desactivando una opción de seguridad de la web...


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ago 2018)

digipl dijo:


> Pero que pardillo eres. No te enteras una mierda.
> 
> Lo que se está viendo, desde hace bastantes días, no son transacciones sino simple spam creado por las mismas direcciones y que suponen casi todo el trafico generado en IOTA.
> 
> ...



Joder chaval, no pensaba que fueras tan tonto, menudo retarded.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder chaval, no pensaba que fueras tan tonto, menudo retarded.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Este tío no puede hacer más el ridículo, las transacciones de spam no malicioso cuentan igual que el resto para ver el estado de la red, que es de lo que se trata, no se que película se está montando. 

TangleMonitor - Live visualisation and metrics of the IOTA Tangle

Ahora mismo hay una tasa de tps algo más baja, (se está spameando menos) 5 y pico y una tasa de confirmación altisima, bastante superior al 90%, con un tiempo de confirmación aproximadamente de 1 minuto. 

En una sesión de spam reciente, se alcanzaron 60tps en los picos, con una tasa de confirmación menor, pero está claro que cuando haya más nodos va a seguir escalando y eso es un hecho que estamos viendo ya, con un IRI más pulido en los nodos.

Digipl, te lo explico de otra manera a ver si te enteras, en IOTA se puede mandar dinero y también datos o ambas cosas a la vez, una transacción de datos es una transacción que contiene un mensaje y en la red funciona igual que una con dinero, tiene que verificar antes otras dos para poder ser aprobada, sea spam o una trasferencia de 100 gigaiotas.

El spam son transacciones con un mensaje aleatorio y ahora mismo una cierta cantidad de spam es saludable para que el enredo funcione. 

Por tanto eso de transacciones vacías que has dicho, demuestra una absoluta ignorancia de lo que es IOTA y su funcionamiento...


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2018)

Iota es una de las pocas criptos de las que se puede decir que es una gran inversión a medio-largo plazo casi con total seguridad, estos precios de ahora no se van a volver a ver.

Por cierto hoy ha subido un pico, a ver si alcanzamos el dólar de nuevo.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ago 2018)

IOTA es una scamcoin centralizada.

[youtube]lfgMnbb5JeM[/youtube]


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> IOTA es una scamcoin centralizada.
> 
> [youtube]lfgMnbb5JeM[/youtube]



Las scams son otra cosa y lo sabes bien.


----------



## davitin (27 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> IOTA es una scamcoin centralizada.
> 
> [youtube]lfgMnbb5JeM[/youtube]



Eres un desinformador.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (27 Ago 2018)

A ver si os queda claro:
NUNCA JAMÁS se va a quitar el coordinador de IOTA. 
La solución a la que llegarán será que haya varios coordinadores, uno será Bosch, el otro Siemens, el otro VW... y vosotros aplaudiréis con las orejas.

Por eso es un scam. Están vendiendo algo que no se va a poder hacer realidad.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> A ver si os queda claro:
> NUNCA JAMÁS se va a quitar el coordinador de IOTA.
> La solución a la que llegarán será que haya varios coordinadores, uno será Bosch, el otro Siemens, el otro VW... y vosotros aplaudiréis con las orejas.
> 
> Por eso es un scam. Están vendiendo algo que no se va a poder hacer realidad.



Aún en ese caso que ya se verá, yo no lo tengo tan claro, hay un nicho del mercado del que IOTA tiene que ocuparse y es el del iot. Ethereum o Bitcoin no sirven para el iot y nunca servirán, reconoced eso al menos. 
En el actual estado de IOTA yo reconozco que Bitcoin es la reserva de valor por excelencia, para preservar la riqueza personal es lo mejor que hay ahora mismo, pero los casos de uso son muy diferentes y seguramente IOTA sea la primera moneda en interactuar con oráculos y lograr computación descentralizada. 

No deberíais llamar estafadores a un equipo como este... 

Meet the Team | IOTA


----------



## barborico (27 Ago 2018)

Joder, el primer artículo que abro y:



> Iotas can be created out of thin air. A cluster may emerge and offer some services, the nodes of this cluster can “print” iotas and implicitly/explicitly promise to accept them later in exchange for their services. The “counterfeit” iotas will likely not be accepted by the other clusters unless the new cluster is very significant from economic point of view. Anyway, in this case it could just create its own cryptocurrency.
> 
> Iotas can disappear. If you haven’t been touching your wallet for a long time then there may be very few nodes remembering your balance left. This is not a serious problem if inflow rate of new nodes is low or if you refresh the balance often (by spending the iotas back to yourself).
> 
> ...



Nótese el may. No will, may. Está cubriéndose el culo.

Economic Clustering and IOTA



Paski dijo:


> Me pregunto. Desde la mas absoluta ignorancia y desconocimiento. si no seria posible "vincular" de alguna manera el Tangle a la Blockchain de manera que esta ultima diera cierta "certidumbre" periodicamente al estado del Tangle.
> 
> Algo así como guardar en Bitcoin fotos del estado del Tangle de forma periodica.
> Eso seria como sustituir un coordinador centralizado por uno descentralizado.
> ...



Si encuentras la forma de que la red de iota pague btcs para hacerlo, sí.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ago 2018)

Paski dijo:


> Me pregunto. Desde la mas absoluta ignorancia y desconocimiento. si no seria posible "vincular" de alguna manera el Tangle a la Blockchain de manera que esta ultima diera cierta "certidumbre" periodicamente al estado del Tangle.
> 
> Algo así como guardar en Bitcoin fotos del estado del Tangle de forma periodica.
> Eso seria como sustituir un coordinador centralizado por uno descentralizado.
> ...



Esa es una buena y adecuada pregunta.

Yo me temo, al igual que Antonopoulos, que salirse de la cadena de bloques conlleva inevitablemente el tener que sacrificar una contrapartida.

En el caso de IOTA, se sacrificaría la descentralización.

En el caso de la lightning network, se sacrificaría el coste de oportunidad de los bitcoins que tienes bloqueados en los canales de pago.

Yo prefiero sacrificar el mantener bloqueado una parte de mi patrimonio en canales de pago, que el tener que sacrificar la descentralización del sistema pero tenemos que tener bien claro que, fuera de la blockchain, siempre hay que sacrificar una contrapartida.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ago 2018)

Vaya, vaya, si que os preocupa a los bitcoñeros IOTA. Solo entráis en el hilo a meter mierda sin tener ni puta idea de nada, solo aportáis mentiras i desinformación. No se como no os da vergüenza hacer tanto el ridículo.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (27 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Vaya, vaya, si que os preocupa a los bitcoñeros IOTA. Solo entráis en el hilo a meter mierda sin tener ni puta idea de nada, solo aportáis mentiras i desinformación. No se como no os da vergüenza hacer tanto el ridículo.



¿FUD es comentar el post de uno de los fundadores?

¿En el que dice que las transacciones solo son gratuitas dentro de cada cluster (ppal característica de IOTA)?

¿En el que dice que cualquier clúster con poder económico suficiente puede crear IOTAS?

¿Entonces tengo que confiar en que el clúster 0 (el de la fundación) no creará más IOTAS?

¿Crees que habrá escalabilidad infinita si todos los dispositivos están conectados al clúster 0?

¿Vas a refutar mis argumentos con otros argumentos o solo con ladridos?

Venga, quiero aprender. Si no tengo ni puta idea, demuéstralo.


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esa es una buena y adecuada pregunta.
> 
> Yo me temo, al igual que Antonopoulos, que salirse de la cadena de bloques conlleva inevitablemente el tener que sacrificar una contrapartida.
> 
> ...



Sin embargo para hablar de la centralización de los pools de mineria recurres a la teoría de juegos en Bitcoin, bien, yo creo que evidentemente nadie va a dispararse a sí mismo y en la práctica es muy difícil, pero tampoco es todo tan, tan perfecto en BTC cuando hay que recurrir a esa teoría.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> ¿FUD es comentar el post de uno de los fundadores?
> 
> ¿En el que dice que las transacciones solo son gratuitas dentro de cada cluster (ppal característica de IOTA)?
> 
> ...



Ese discurso de los clusters económicos es exactamente el mismo que yo oía en NXT hace, por lo menos, cuatro años ya. Seguro que Sirpask se acuerda de ello exactamente igual que yo. Es una prueba más de que el tangle tiene los mismos problemas que el Proof of Stake.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 20:34 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> Sin embargo para hablar de la centralización de los pools de mineria recurres a la teoría de juegos en Bitcoin, bien, yo creo que evidentemente nadie va a dispararse a sí mismo y en la práctica es muy difícil, pero tampoco es todo tan, tan perfecto en BTC cuando hay que recurrir a esa teoría.



Hombre, poca gente en Bitcoin encontrarás que no te diga que preferiría mayor descentralización en la minería, desde luego.

Pero lo bueno es que Bitcoin tiene incorporado en su diseño los mecanismos de desincentivos suficientemente potentes como para poder estar seguros de que se ha construído un sistema de contrapoderes capaz de hacer funcionar la lógica de la teoría de juegos de forma efectiva.

Pero IOTA, al igual que las monedas PoS, no tienen un sistema de desincentivos capaz de garantizar el establecimiento de contrapoderes que vigilen el comportamiento deshonesto de las partes. No existe coste de oportunidad a la hora de atacar el sistema porque no gastan un recurso valioso, limitado e irrecuperable, de manera que no exponen a un hipotético atacante a costes de oportunidad.


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ago 2018)

A ver si lo logras entender. Iota como moneda es única y su suministro es el que hay y punto, ya está totalmente distribuida. A raíz de Qubic y los contratos inteligentes se podrán crear otros tokens, como los erc20, y se van a crear subtangels con auto snapshots locales. Todo esto irá conectado al tangle principal y la conexión de todo será IOTA. Esta es la única forma de crear un crypto "descentralizada" masiva. Si la base de datos que se genera no se trocea, se distribuye selectivamente y se poda es imposible la escalabilidad masiva descentralizada. IOTA es de las pocas que hace un enfoque serio a la descentralización masiva. Sin embargo, en Bitcoin ni se plantean que hacer con el crecimiento de la base de datos, ni como solucionar la centralización de los mining pools. Infórmate un poco antes de decir burradas.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 20:40 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese discurso de los clusters económicos es exactamente el mismo que yo oía en NXT hace, por lo menos, cuatro años ya. Seguro que Sirpask se acuerda de ello exactamente igual que yo. Es una prueba más de que el tangle tiene los mismos problemas que el Proof of Stake.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Pero a ver, que chorradas dices, el día que a los mineros centralizados les de por apagar los equipos porque no les sale rentable minar, ni ataques ni leches, bitcoin a la mierda. Más os vale que bitcoin no pierda los 5000$, igual os lleváis un fracaso grande con los mineros.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 20:45 ----------

De la página oficial de IOTA.






Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (27 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Ese discurso de los clusters económicos es exactamente el mismo que yo oía en NXT hace, por lo menos, cuatro años ya. Seguro que Sirpask se acuerda de ello exactamente igual que yo. Es una prueba más de que el tangle tiene los mismos problemas que el Proof of Stake.
> 
> ---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 20:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Con Qubic si se va a premiar económicamente a quien preste poder de cómputo para realizar cualquier tipo de tarea que requiera poder computacional. Ignoro si al realizar esas tareas también se utilizará también una función hash para asegurar la red, pero me parece lo lógico.


----------



## barborico (27 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> A ver si lo logras entender. Iota como moneda es única y su suministro es el que hay y punto, ya está totalmente distribuida. A raíz de Qubic y los contratos inteligentes se podrán crear otros tokens, como los erc20, y se van a crear subtangels con auto snapshots locales. Todo esto irá conectado al tangle principal y la conexión de todo será IOTA. Esta es la única forma de crear un crypto "descentralizada" masiva. Si la base de datos que se genera no se trocea, se distribuye selectivamente y se poda es imposible la escalabilidad masiva descentralizada. IOTA es de las pocas que hace un enfoque serio a la descentralización masiva.



¿Y quién decide cual es el tangle principal?

¿Los mismos que deciden en bitcoin cual es la cadena principal? No creo, eh. (una pista: no son los mineros, que te veo venir).

Has hecho de puta madre en poner descentralizada entre comillas.



easyridergs dijo:


> Sin embargo, en Bitcoin ni se plantean que hacer con el crecimiento de la base de datos, ni como solucionar la centralización de los mining pools. Infórmate un poco antes de decir burradas.



Not a problem, not a problem.

---------- Post added 27-ago-2018 at 22:03 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> Pero a ver, que chorradas dices, el día que a los mineros centralizados les de por apagar los equipos porque no les sale rentable minar, ni ataques ni leches, bitcoin a la mierda. Más os vale que bitcoin no pierda los 5000$, igual os lleváis un fracaso grande con los mineros.



:: :: ::

Fundación IOTA es mi pastor, nada me falta.

:: :: ::


----------



## easyridergs (27 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> ¿Y quién decide cual es el tangle principal?
> 
> ¿Los mismos que deciden en bitcoin cual es la cadena principal? No creo, eh. (una pista: no son los mineros, que te veo venir).
> 
> ...



Los bitcoñeros estais tan cegados que no veis que no existe la descentralización absoluta a nivel masivo. Bitcoin ya parte de la minería que la hace ser centralizada de por sí, de hecho es lo que le está pasando ahora que sois rehenes de los mineros.

Por otro lado, lo he explicado muchas veces, a medida que crece y crece la base de datos, dile tangle o blockchain, o se trocea y se pillan partes de esta o se crean nodos permanentes, o ambas a la vez, de tal forma que cuando la base de datos tengas miles y miles de teras pueda ser manejada. IOTA está estudiando la forma de conseguirlo de la forma más descentralizada posible, pero siempre hay que tener en cuenta que la masividad va a llevar cierta centralización. Claro, si ingenuos o tontos como tu se creen el bulo de la descentralización absoluta es que no tienen ni puta idea de nada. Como digo el ejemplo lo tienes en tu bitcoin que nace centralizado por mineros y que no sabe que cojones hacer con su cadena de bloques.

Para que una cripto nazca descentralizada lo primero que no tiene que tener es minería porque ya se sabe que acaba dependiendo de ellos, tampoco puede ser POS porque también acaba en manos de cuatro. IOTA no tiene este problema, el nodo que asegura la red no se monta por conseguir recompensas o porque tengas muchas monedas en el wallet y te de derecho, se monta porque simplemente te beneficias del uso de la red y sin comisiones ninguna.

Vosotros, que estais anclados en el pasado, no os dais cuenta que IOTA no pretende ser como bitcoin un mero criptoactivo monetario. IOTA es una base de datos distribuida y a partir de allí y con la ayuda de Qubic, puede ser absolutamente lo que quieras como base generadora de negocio.

No se para que me molesto, tampoco lo vas a entender tu has visto que bitcoin un día llegó a 20k$ y con eso te vale, pobre infeliz.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## StalkerTlön (27 Ago 2018)

Yo sin ser un experto en la materia, me gustaría hacer una reflexión, quizás un poco fuera lugar pero con otro enfoque. He estado leyendo "El banquero anarquista" de Pessoa y me ha dado que pensar... la relación de la economía con lo natural.ienso: El banquero anarquista - Wikisource

Es muy interesante todo este tema de la descentralización y la prueba de trabajo. No obstante creo que lo "natural" sería evolucionar hacia un sistema económico sostenible, siendo que está por ver si es compatible esto con la descentralización ( que de facto por la mineria China, el bitcoin está centralizado de algún modo).

Voy a hacer una comparación con algo natural, con un ser vivo, que a mi modo de ver es un sistema bastante perfeccionado 

Pero..¿un ser humano es centralizado o descentralizado...?

Las celulas, glóbulos, glándulas, etc, pueden funcionar de cierta forma autónoma, ¿no? Pero por contra el cerebro ejerce una cierta centralización del destino del resto del cuerpo.

Quizás es una comparación algo extraña, pero es interesante buscar en la naturaleza ejemplos del funcionamiento de las cosas. 

¿Acaso hay en la naturaleza ejemplos de completa decentralización...?:
¿Es posible que funcione un sistema completamente descentralizado?

En la naturaleza hay sinergias, reglas complejas de centralización y descentralización entre los seres vivos, que cambian mutan y evolucionan hacia formas más complejas y sofisticadas desde reglas sencillas. 

Por ejemplo, existe el organismo unicelular de un alga, como organismos precursores de vida más compleja, que llevado al criptomundo, salvando las distancias podría ser como por ejemplo bitcoin, el precusor de la vida de las cryptos, reglas sencillas, solidas, robustas, limitantes. 

Otras especies evolucionan en organismos más complejos, como organismos pluricelulares, que requieren a medida que evolucionan una cierta centralización, como por ejemplo un cerebro, y esto necesita de reglas más complejas para funcionar y sobrevivir en el medio.

Muchas especies se han extinguido. No obstante otras muchas siguen conviviendo. Las algas unicelulares siguen ahí y seres vivos complejos también. Es decir, pueden convivir. Lo que esta claro que todo está en movimiento y todo evoluciona.

Bitcoin es aparentemente decentralizado pero las condiciones exteriores lo hacen centralizado. El blockchain me recuerda de alguna forma al ADN, que tiene toda la cadena de información comprimida. 

Iota está en evolución, puede morir o evolucionar, en todo caso creo que "el tangle" tiene alguna relación con una red neuronal, es decir, tiene algo que ver con el comportamiento y funcionamiento del cerebro humano que se supone la cima de la evolución natural. 

Nosotros como seres humanos necesitamos tanto de ADN como de Cerebro. Quizás no sea descabellado lo que comenta Paski de aunar ambas de alguna forma.


----------



## barborico (28 Ago 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> ...



El ser humano es descentralizado en el sentido de que existen sistemas autónomos dentro de éste que no necesitamos/llegamos a manejar conscientemente.

Pero la consciencia es centralizada. Es necesario, esos sistemas autónomos deben funcionar en la misma dirección. Como los mineros y usuarios, si van en direcciones diferentes, pierden los dos.

Bitcoin no es que esté anquilosado, es que la resiliencia es bastante incompatible con la flexibilidad del sistema. Cada paso ha de darse sobre suelo firme. Cosa bien diferente es construir capas sobre él, en ese caso no hay que dar ningún paso (por paso me refiero a cambios de protocolo).

Un sistema con pocas normas y claramente definidas tiene muchos menos bugs que un sistema con muchas normas/vagamente definidas, por pura lógica. Razón por la cual apenas hay opcodes en btc.



StalkerTlön dijo:


> En la naturaleza hay sinergias, reglas complejas de centralización y descentralización entre los seres vivos, que cambian mutan y evolucionan hacia formas más complejas y sofisticadas desde reglas sencillas.



Es decir, que lo natural es un sistema base "estable" (los átomos) para luego construir cosas más complejas (por ejemplo las células).

Tal y como bitcoin y LN o rootstock.



easyridergs dijo:


> Los bitcoñeros estais tan cegados que no veis que no existe la descentralización absoluta a nivel masivo. Bitcoin ya parte de la minería que la hace ser centralizada de por sí, de hecho es lo que le está pasando ahora que sois rehenes de los mineros.





easyridergs dijo:


> Claro, si ingenuos o tontos como tu se creen el bulo de la descentralización absoluta es que no tienen ni puta idea de nada. Como digo el ejemplo lo tienes en tu bitcoin que nace centralizado por mineros y que no sabe que cojones hacer con su cadena de bloques.



Ains... 
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - Hilo oficial de Bitcoin-XIII

¿Te crees que somos gilipollas? Pues claro que sabemos eso.
La minería está al servicio de la red, no al revés. Cuando los mineros se pasan de listos, cae el precio y se joden sus ingresos.



easyridergs dijo:


> IOTA está estudiando la forma de conseguirlo de la forma más descentralizada posible, pero siempre hay que tener en cuenta que la masividad va a llevar cierta centralización.



¿Crees que se tirarán más o menos años estudiando que MaidSafe?



easyridergs dijo:


> Para que una cripto nazca descentralizada lo primero que no tiene que tener es minería porque ya se sabe que acaba dependiendo de ellos, tampoco puede ser POS porque también acaba en manos de cuatro. IOTA no tiene este problema, el nodo que asegura la red no se monta por conseguir recompensas o porque tengas muchas monedas en el wallet y te de derecho, se monta porque simplemente te beneficias del uso de la red y sin comisiones ninguna.



¿La red formada por las conexiones al clúster 0?




easyridergs dijo:


> Vosotros, que estais anclados en el pasado, no os dais cuenta que IOTA no pretende ser como bitcoin un mero criptoactivo monetario. IOTA es una base de datos distribuida y a partir de allí y con la ayuda de Qubic, puede ser absolutamente lo que quieras como base generadora de negocio.



Tienes razón. IOTA es una base de datos distribuida, pero no descentralizada. Ni lo será jamás. Y encima ineficiente, como Bitcoin. Tiene todo lo malo sin nada de lo bueno. ::



easyridergs dijo:


> No se para que me molesto, tampoco lo vas a entender tu has visto que bitcoin un día llegó a 20k$ y con eso te vale, pobre infeliz.



No, yo leí mucho y me informé sobre su diseño. Así decidí. 

Tu no has hecho ninguna de las dos cosas, por lo que veo. Eso si la propaganda de la IF te la tragas a dos carrillos.

Suerte. Los mediocres la necesitáis.

Por mi parte he terminado en este hilo. Cierro la puerta al salir, no os preocupéis.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

StalkerTlön dijo:


> Es muy interesante todo este tema de la descentralización y la prueba de trabajo. No obstante creo que lo "natural" sería evolucionar hacia un sistema económico sostenible, siendo que está por ver si es compatible esto con la descentralización ( que de facto por la mineria China, el bitcoin está centralizado de algún modo).



No sé de dónde te sacas tú eso de que Bitcoin está centralizado, cuando ya se demostró en agosto del año pasado que la minería está sometida a las demandas de los usuarios, y no al revés.



StalkerTlön dijo:


> Voy a hacer una comparación con algo natural, con un ser vivo, que a mi modo de ver es un sistema bastante perfeccionado
> 
> Pero..¿un ser humano es centralizado o descentralizado...?
> 
> ...



Cualquier ser vivo es, en última instancia, un conjunto de genes intentando maximizar las posibilidades de ser transferidos a la siguiente generación y de extenderse en el pool genético de la especie, en un robustísimo equilibrio de teoría de juegos.

Si las ansias de un gen por imponerse sobre el resto de genes del individuo son excesivas, la teoría de juegos de la selección natural se encarga de perjudicar al conjunto de genes del individuo y las posibilidades de que alguno de ellos pase a la siguiente generación se reducen, sancionando el "abuso".

Así que lo que importa en última instancia no es si, en apariencia, un organismo actúa de forma centralizada o descentralizada, sino que lo que importa realmente es que exista un robusto sistema de contrapoderes y desincentivos que garantice el correcto funcionamiento de la teoría de juegos.

Sólo un sistema correctamente diseñado en sus mecanismos de recompensa/desincentivos (teoría de juegos) puede garantizar el funcionamiento autónomo e indefinido, y el sistema evolutivo es un gran ejemplo de ello.



StalkerTlön dijo:


> Bitcoin es aparentemente decentralizado pero las condiciones exteriores lo hacen centralizado. El blockchain me recuerda de alguna forma al ADN, que tiene toda la cadena de información comprimida.



Efectivamente, el símil con la genética es bueno. ¿Cuándo un organismo puede tener la garantía de que todas y cada una de sus células "reman en la misma dirección" y comparten "un objetivo común"? Pues cuando todas y cada una de ellas comparten exactamente la misma información (la cadena de ADN).

Lo mismo que vale para el ADN, vale para Bitcoin porque, al fin y al cabo, se fundamentan en lo mismo (teoría de la información, teoría de sistemas y teoría de juegos).



StalkerTlön dijo:


> Iota está en evolución, puede morir o evolucionar, en todo caso creo que "el tangle" tiene alguna relación con una red neuronal, es decir, tiene algo que ver con el comportamiento y funcionamiento del cerebro humano que se supone la cima de la evolución natural.



No te engañes. La red neuronal de un cerebro tiene, como objetivo final y último, el de maximizar las posibilidades de una serie de genes de transmitirse y extenderse por el pool genético de la especie. O sea que, en última instancia, no es más que una herramienta para consolidar valiosísima información en un sistema.

¿Dónde está la valiosísima información que tiene que ser consolidada y compartida por el sistema IOTA?


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

Vuestro proximo aire acondicionado, llevara iotas.El del Sr. Mojon tambien.







IOTA Price Spikes 21 Percent after Partnership with Japanese Giant *Fujitsu*

IOTA Price Jumps 21% after Partnership with Japanese IT Giant Fujitsu

*The IOTA price today jumped 21 percent against the US Dollar owing to a strong push from Japan.*

Fujitsu, a Tokyo-based multinational IT equipment company, released a paper explaining the use of IOTA-focused blockchain as an immutable data storage medium for their audit trail process. T*he IT giant expects to integrate IOTA into its manufacturing and supply* chain verticals to enable better transparency, data trust, and data security.

An excerpt from the company paper read:

“Fujitsu is well-equipped to help roll out IOTA as the new protocol standard as we are experts in both IT services and the manufacturing of IT products.”

The Fujitsu announcement eventually catalyzed the bullish sentiment in a market that was trending sideways from the medium-term, and downward from the long-term perspective. The IOT/USD jumped on strong fundamentals but, at the same time, confirmed a small downside correction.

At press time, the IOT/USD pair is valued at 0.6115. That is 18.83 percent higher than our intraday low at 0.5168-fiat. The IOTA market cap has also jumped to $1.8. Billion, according to the data available on CoinMarketCap.






ienso:
_standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,standard,_


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ago 2018)

Galgo o podencos ?...Yo solo digo...chuuuuchuuuuuuuu....


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

70 centimitos ya.

Yo desde luego de las pocas que le tengo fe es a iota, con esta nos forramos, en un par de años está a 100 pavos seguro, yo hoy he comprado unas cuantas más.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## itaka (28 Ago 2018)

a ver, tampoco es cuestión de pasar de la depresión a la euforia. Esto tiene pinta de rebote de gato muerto. Llegaremos a 8000 dolares o un poco más en btc y luego para abajo. Creo que tocaremos 5000. vamos es mi teoría, pero como soy holder y voy cargado no pienso tocar nada. 

Espero equivocarme y que ya vaya to the moon.


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

itaka dijo:


> a ver, tampoco es cuestión de pasar de la depresión a la euforia. Esto tiene pinta de rebote de gato muerto. Llegaremos a 8000 dolares o un poco más en btc y luego para abajo. Creo que tocaremos 5000. vamos es mi teoría, pero como soy holder y voy cargado no pienso tocar nada.
> 
> Espero equivocarme y que ya vaya to the moon.



pues vende y recarga mas abajo no?

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 12:54 ----------




davitin dijo:


> 70 centimitos ya.
> 
> Yo desde luego de las pocas que le tengo fe es a iota, con esta nos forramos, en un par de años está a 100 pavos seguro, yo hoy he comprado unas cuantas más.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



De verdad crees que aguantarias sin vender hasta los 100 pavos ?? Lo dudo.
viendola subir a 10 pavos,24 pavos, 40 pavos ,70 pavos con sus correciones brutales??

yo no se si me podria aguantar las ganas de vender hast atan arriba.

70 pavos seria un paston por ejemplo

Hay que ser muy fuerte para es tenerlo clarisimo.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

Joder cuanta confianza en iota, para venderla en cuanto suba... bueno, al menos reconocéis que el interés es pura especulación


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2018)

2018 Toronto Host Companies - NewCo Toronto


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Joder cuanta confianza en iota, para venderla en cuanto suba... bueno, al menos reconocéis que el interés es pura especulación



tu estas aqui por amor


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> tu estas aqui por amor



Está por troleo, no le alimentes.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> tu estas aqui por amor



Que va, yo no tengo iota, ni btc, sólo me gusta montarme mis películas

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 13:34 ----------

Datos:

+60% del volumen de iota es en Tether
+26% del volumen de iota es contra BTC
El 5 % del volumen aprox, es contra fiat
REsto contra otras alts

Fuente... cualquiera que sepa sumar puede comprobarlo
IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

74 centavos....viajeros al treeeeeen!

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 11:44 ----------




silverwindow dijo:


> pues vende y recarga mas abajo no?
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 12:54 ----------
> 
> ...



Iota se va a quedar con todo el mercado iot, es la primera que funcionara al 100% y no tiene nada que ver con BTC ni otras por qué sirve para otra cosa...estoy convencidisimo de que llegará a esas cifras o incluso más....lo que tengo claro es que quiero enterrar la porra y no volver a trabajar en mi vida.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ago 2018)

Atención atención, tren ALVIA con destino the Moon circulara en breves minutos por la vía 3...no efectua parada, repito no efectua parada...mantenganse detrás de la linea amarilla del andén...XIIIIIUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU.....


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> No paro de cargar...voy hasta las cachas, *ahora mi promedio es 0,33*...que me tengo que esperar 10 años a que suba ?....puejjjj que le haremos...si gano bien y sino 2.000 € lost...



0.33 de promedio?

Di la verdad anda, eso sólo es posible si compraste antes de que se abriera este hilo, cuéntanos

Pd y me llamáis a mi troll?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> 0.33 de promedio?
> 
> Di la verdad anda, eso sólo es posible si compraste antes de que se abriera este hilo, cuéntanos
> 
> Pd y me llamáis a mi troll?



Cómprate una vida, se te ve amargado.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Cómprate una vida, se te ve amargado.



Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> El ser humano es descentralizado en el sentido de que existen sistemas autónomos dentro de éste que no necesitamos/llegamos a manejar conscientemente.
> 
> Pero la consciencia es centralizada. Es necesario, esos sistemas autónomos deben funcionar en la misma dirección. Como los mineros y usuarios, si van en direcciones diferentes, pierden los dos.
> 
> ...



Bitcoin no tiene nada de control sobre los mineros, son los mineros sobre Bitcoin, cuando a los mineros les interese utilizar su poder de cómputo para otra cosa os darán una patada en el culo y punto. A parte de que dependéis de que al chino de turno le apetezca poner en marcha la central eléctrica o no, o de que saquen un hardware más eficiente, entre más mierdas. Bitcoin es totalmente dependiente de la mineria y toda la industria que hay detrás de ella, y no la cabreéis o os va a cerrar el chiringito.

Tu no te has leido nada de nada, lo demuestras con tus comentarios, o sí puedes leer pero careces de comprensión lectora.

El no entender que el cuerpo es centralizado ya es de pura traca, si se te joden los riñones te mueres y punto, si se te joden los pulmones igual, si se te jode el corazón ya no te cuento, fallo cerebral es muerte. Si fuera realmente descentralizado podrías vivir en caso de fallo de uno de estos sistemas críticos, pero no es el caso, si te falla solo uno de ellos te mueres. En un sistema descentralizado de verdad no se produce el colapso por el fallo de una de las partes, entender eso es vital, sino no se entiende nada de lo que estamos hablando. En el caso de Bitcoin ahora mismo tiene varios puntos críticos que si fallan se van a la mierda, los mineros el primero, el coste de la energía el segundo, el desarrollo del hardware el tercero, con el agravante de que todo esto depende de lo que los chinos quieran. En IOTA ahora solamente hay un elemento crítico que puede hacer que todo reviente, es el cordinador, si peta el cordinador no peta la red pero la deja vulnerable, pero en IOTA la diferencia es que se es consciente de ese asunto y se sabe que es transitorio y va a ser solucionado. Sólamente sin hacer nada, dándole crecimiento a la red ese problema desaparece y de momento hasta que eso llegue se puede implantar unos coordinadores descentralizados, opciones hay.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

BTC se mina por que es rentable hacerlo, oferta y demanda.
La minería forma parte de BTC, no es ajena a BTC, si no minan unos lo harán otros, mientras sea rentable hacerlo, no es difícil de entender

El poder de cómputo reside en hardware diseñado para tal fin... si no minan BTC, sólo valen como "sujetapapeles"... yo tengo algunos sujetapapeles de cuando miné Litecoin hace años.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> BTC se mina por que es rentable hacerlo, oferta y demanda.
> La minería forma parte de BTC, no es ajena a BTC, si no minan unos lo harán otros, mientras sea rentable hacerlo, no es difícil de entender
> 
> El poder de cómputo reside en hardware diseñado para tal fin... si no minan BTC, sólo valen como "sujetapapeles"... yo tengo algunos sujetapapeles de cuando miné Litecoin hace años.



El minado es vuestra gran condena que solo os aporta centralización.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

El minado es necesario para BTC, no es ninguna condena, sólo alguien que no ha minado o no entiende el minado puede decir eso. Yo puedo estar en España con un asic y minar en un pool chino de Jihan... en la estadística el poder de minado es del pool de Jihan, pero el minero, y su inversión es mío. Todos los que minan han dedicado una inversión fija (hardware) y otra variable (energía), (que seguramente sea superior a la que los que están en este hilo han metido en IdiOTAS), así que no van a dejar de minar porque perderían dinero... es como decir a un autónomo que se ha gastado los ahorros en montar una tienda de barrio, que al día siguiente la va a quemar para putear a no se quien (cuando él sería el más perjudicado)


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> El minado es necesario para BTC, no es ninguna condena, sólo alguien que no ha minado o no entiende el minado puede decir eso. Yo puedo estar en España con un asic y minar en un pool chino de Jihan... en la estadística el poder de minado es del pool de Jihan, pero el minero, y su inversión es mío. Todos los que minan han dedicado una inversión fija (hardware) y otra variable (energía), (que seguramente sea superior a la que los que están en este hilo han metido en IdiOTAS), así que no van a dejar de minar porque perderían dinero... es como decir a un autónomo que se ha gastado los ahorros en montar una tienda de barrio, que al día siguiente la va a quemar para putear a no se quien (cuando él sería el más perjudicado)



Tu mismo te contestas, tienes una condena, si te has gastado una pasta en el equipo claro no vas a dejar de minar. Mira, yo me monto un nodo de IOTA por menos de 200€ y consumen 15w y gano a cambio 0€, lo hago por ayudar a la red y a la comunidad, punto. Ganar dinero con el minado estuvo muy bien en el pasado, eran otro tiempos, pero hay que evolucionar. Ahora es apenas rentable, puede que pronto ni lo sea, y además no es sostenible, pero cada uno que haga lo que quiera.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> El minado es vuestra gran condena que solo os aporta centralización.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Con el minado, operación que la red logra realizar de forma descentralizada, conseguimos aportar certidumbre matemática.

En IOTA las únicas dos certidumbres que hay son: una, que ya se ha demostrado su inviabilidad al requerir en menos de un año de poner en funcionamiento un coordinador y dos, que si se elimina el coordinador, única fuente centralizada de "certidumbre", la termodinámica entrará en juego y el sistema tenderá a incrementar la entropía de la información que contiene, haciéndola inservible.


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con el minado, operación que la red logra realizar de forma descentralizada, conseguimos aportar certidumbre matemática.
> 
> En IOTA las únicas dos certidumbres: una, que ya se ha demostrado su inviabilidad al requerir en menos de un año de poner en funcionamiento un coordinador y dos, que si se elimina el coordinador, única fuente centralizada de "certidumbre", la termodinámica entrará en juego y el sistema tenderá a incrementar la entropía de la información que contiene, haciéndola inservible.



LOL..............

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

Baja el nivel Mojón, estás hablando con niños


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Baja el nivel Mojón, estás hablando con niños



Su último post parece el anuncio de un desodorante.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Que va, yo no tengo iota, ni btc, sólo me gusta montarme mis películas
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 13:34 ----------
> 
> ...



Quería apuntar que IOTA, que sólo mueve un 5% en dinero fiat, lo hace además en moneda surcoreana. Es decir, vemos una dependencia de IOTA de Tether y BTC...


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Con el minado, operación que la red logra realizar de forma descentralizada, conseguimos aportar certidumbre matemática.
> 
> En IOTA las únicas dos certidumbres que hay son: una, que ya se ha demostrado su inviabilidad al requerir en menos de un año de poner en funcionamiento un coordinador y dos, que si se elimina el coordinador, única fuente centralizada de "certidumbre", la termodinámica entrará en juego y el sistema tenderá a incrementar la entropía de la información que contiene, haciéndola inservible.



Impresionante tu argumentación, por eso Bitcoin y gracias al minado está manos de un solo chino y su empresita. Con lo de la termodinámica y la entropía ya te has cubierto de gloria, nivel ratarded total. Veo que no tienes ni un argumento. He preguntado en repetidas ocasiones en el hilo Bitcoin como se va a solucionar el tema del crecimiento de la cadena de bloques, de cuantas TPS es capaz y de como os váis a librar de vuestro secuestrador chino y nunca ha habido respuesta ....

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:34 ----------




p_pin dijo:


> Quería apuntar que IOTA, que sólo mueve un 5% en dinero fiat, lo hace además en moneda surcoreana. Es decir, vemos una dependencia de IOTA de Tether y BTC...



Vaya si te preocupa IOTA .... no tengáis miedo, os comerá sí o no


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

No, el minado de BTC no está en manos de un sólo chino, eso lo puedo comprobar quien haga click aquí, y ve que ambos pools suman más de un millón de mineros

BTC.com Pool, a better bitcoin mining pool

https://www.antpool.com/?lang=en

De hecho, yo me podria crear un cuenta en esos pools con el nick "easyridergsesgilipools", y ponerme a minar, estaría en ESpaña, y no tengo nada de chino

Vaya si te preocupa IOTA .... no tengáis miedo, os comerá sí o no[/QUOTE]

Compré iota y voy perdiendo mucha pasta, ayúdame, ejperto... bueno de verdad, dinos cuánto vas palmando?


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> No, el minado de BTC no está en manos de un sólo chino, eso lo puedo comprobar quien haga click aquí, y ve que ambos pools suman más de un millón de mineros
> 
> BTC.com Pool, a better bitcoin mining pool
> 
> ...



El minando no, el 52% del poder de minado. TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ..... que viene el chino TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ...

No le des más vueltas chico, duerme trankilo, será lo que dios quiera.

Hostia con tanto descojone no te había leído que perdías pasta habiendo vendido IOTA, me sabe mál porque se te ve buen chico pero me confirmas que eres retrasado integral. No tienes nada que hacer eres un LOOSER con todas sus letras.


----------



## davitin (28 Ago 2018)

Con la potencia de minado que se necesita para BTC no creo que esos mineros sean personas particulares, serán consorcios de minado con muchos millones de dólares detrás en hardware, nada que ver con la paja mental libertaria que os hacéis los bitcoñeros.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (28 Ago 2018)

Fichaje nuevo.

Welcome Janine Härtel to the IOTA Foundation

Viene de Porsche, imagino que para la integración de IOTA en el sistema operativo del coche.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> El minando no, el 52% del poder de minado. TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ..... que viene el chino TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ...
> 
> No le des más vueltas chico, duerme trankilo, será lo que dios quiera.



No me tomes por tonto, que no estás en casa

El poder de minado del pool es la suma de la potencia de todos y cada uno de los mineros, yo podría minar en ese pool con el nick "easyridergsescorto" el pool tendría mi poder de minado, pero en menos de 3 minutos podría ponerme a minar en cualquier otro pool, si éste decide hacer algo con lo que no esté de acuerdo

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:48 ----------




davitin dijo:


> Con la potencia de minado que se necesita para BTC no creo que esos mineros sean personas particulares, serán consorcios de minado con muchos millones de dólares detrás en hardware, nada que ver con la paja mental libertaria que os hacéis los bitcoñeros.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Hombre pues no, con 500 euros de inversión no minas BTC

Y como bien dices, como hay mucha pasta invertida, por que así se requiere... tú crees que estarían dispuesto a perderla? y dejar de minar? que es para lo único que vale un asic?


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Fichaje nuevo.
> 
> Welcome Janine Härtel to the IOTA Foundation
> 
> Viene de Porsche, imagino que para la integración de IOTA en el sistema operativo del coche.



BRUTAL.Cada vez mas empresas y mas equipo.
Estafa dicen estos tontitos del btc.


----------



## easyridergs (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> No me tomes por tonto, que no estás en casa
> 
> El poder de minado del pool es la suma de la potencia de todos y cada uno de los mineros, yo podría minar en ese pool con el nick "easyridergsescorto" el pool tendría mi poder de minado, pero en menos de 3 minutos podría ponerme a minar en cualquier otro pool, si éste decide hacer algo con lo que no esté de acuerdo



Ahora en serio, si tienes IOTA todavía y estás perdiendo no las vendas, no te arrepentirás. El otro tema, de momento hay un chino que controla un 52% del pool de minado, sí que es verdad que como minero puedes cambiar de pool, pero eso no está pasando, pregúntate por qué está pasando lo que pasa y cada vez aumenta más su poder.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> No, el minado de BTC no está en manos de un sólo chino, eso lo puedo comprobar quien haga click aquí, y ve que ambos pools suman más de un millón de mineros
> 
> BTC.com Pool, a better bitcoin mining pool
> 
> ...



Compré iota y voy perdiendo mucha pasta, ayúdame, ejperto... bueno de verdad, dinos cuánto vas palmando?[/QUOTE]

como he dicho...0,33 de PROMEDIO...eso quiere decir que un día compre a 0,50, otro a 0,80, otro a 0,70, otro a 0,40, otro a 0,60 etc, etc,...lo siento...ejjjj lo que haiiiigggg....lo de los barcos se lo dejo a otros...pa mi les putes....

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:53 ----------

A llorar al riu....


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> como he dicho...0,33 de PROMEDIO...eso quiere decir que un día compre a 0,50, otro a 0,80, otro a 0,70, otro a 0,40, otro a 0,60 etc, etc,...lo siento...ejjjj lo que haiiiigggg....lo de los barcos se lo dejo a otros...pa mi les putes....
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:53 ----------
> 
> A llorar al riu....



Mira, sinceramente, me la suda si quieres engañar al personal (y que encima me digan a mi trol), pero para tener un promedio de 0.33 con varias compras, alguna tiene que ser por debajo de ese promedio... son las matemáticas, quizá sea eso, que ni de matemáticas...

Mira léete a ti mismo en este hilo en Noviembre pasado diciendo que acababas de conseguir comprar tus iota... desde entonces iota nunca ha bajado de 0.33 y en ese momento estaba a +0.75. Tu promedio no puede ser 0.33

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.

PD El buscador no miente, si acaso llamar troll al buscador de calopez


----------



## tigrecito (28 Ago 2018)

Venga que volvemos al dólar!

Enviado desde mi MI MAX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## orbeo (28 Ago 2018)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Compré iota y voy perdiendo mucha pasta, ayúdame, ejperto... bueno de verdad, dinos cuánto vas palmando?



como he dicho...0,33 de PROMEDIO...eso quiere decir que un día compre a 0,50, otro a 0,80, otro a 0,70, otro a 0,40, otro a 0,60 etc, etc,...lo siento...ejjjj lo que haiiiigggg....lo de los barcos se lo dejo a otros...pa mi les putes....

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:53 ----------

A llorar al riu....[/QUOTE]Comprando a esos precios que dices cómo cojones vas a promediar a 0,33


----------



## grouchomarx (28 Ago 2018)

*Más tonto y no nace*

::


El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Compré iota y voy perdiendo mucha pasta, ayúdame, ejperto... bueno de verdad, dinos cuánto vas palmando?



como he dicho...0,33 de PROMEDIO...eso quiere decir que un día compre a 0,50, otro a 0,80, otro a 0,70, otro a 0,40, otro a 0,60 etc, etc,...lo siento...ejjjj lo que haiiiigggg....lo de los barcos se lo dejo a otros...pa mi les putes....

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 20:53 ----------

A llorar al riu....[/QUOTE]

:::::: joder , no sabes ni matematicas::::::::


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> Mira, sinceramente, me la suda si quieres engañar al personal (y que encima me digan a mi trol), pero para tener un promedio de 0.33 con varias compras, alguna tiene que ser por debajo de ese promedio... son las matemáticas, quizá sea eso, que ni de matemáticas...
> 
> Mira léete a ti mismo en este hilo en Noviembre pasado diciendo que acababas de conseguir comprar tus iota... desde entonces iota nunca ha bajado de 0.33 y en ese momento estaba a +0.75. Tu promedio no puede ser 0.33
> 
> ...



Este es mi ultimo mensaje para zanjar el tema...a ver soplapollas, me importa una puta mierda lo que pienses tú y todos los subnormales como tú...¿ teneis envidia ?...pues que os den a ti y a tus hamijos lamepenes por el culo...pal ignore....


----------



## grouchomarx (28 Ago 2018)

*Más tonto y no nace*



El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Este es mi ultimo mensaje para zanjar el tema...a ver soplapollas, me importa una puta mierda lo que pienses tú y todos los subnormales como tú...¿ teneis envidia ?...pues que os den a ti y a tus hamijos lamepenes por el culo...pal ignore....



ya. al ignore::::::, pero de matematicas ni la egb:XX::XX::XX:

Más tonto y no naces:bla::bla::XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## silverwindow (28 Ago 2018)

El 0,33 no lo ha tocado des de hace un año.
Para promediar en 0,33 has tenido q copmorar mas abajo (que no digo que no),pero seguro q lo has calculado bien ?

En todo caso felicidades si tirnes ese promedio,es muy bueno.


----------



## p_pin (28 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El 0,33 no lo ha tocado des de hace un año.
> Para promediar en 0,33 has tenido q copmorar mas abajo (que no digo que no),pero seguro q lo has calculado bien ?
> 
> En todo caso felicidades si tirnes ese promedio,es muy bueno.



Si está en este post su primera compra, en Noviembre que pasaba ya los 0.70$

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.

---------- Post added 28-ago-2018 at 23:01 ----------




El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Este es mi ultimo mensaje para zanjar el tema...a ver soplapollas, me importa una puta mierda lo que pienses tú y todos los subnormales como tú...¿ teneis envidia ?...pues que os den a ti y a tus hamijos lamepenes por el culo...pal ignore....



Pide perdón por el retraso... en el ignore estás tú, pero del todo ignorante premium


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2018)

Señores, no veo importante la media compradora del hombre dubitativo, centremosnos en lo que realmente importa:

Before IOTA unveils its new project Digital CarPass, know all about it

VW hace poco ha hecho público que se ha gastado unos 3000 millones de dólares en su nuevo sistema operativo, una de las características que salen en 2019 es digital Carpass que funciona bajo el tangle. 

Hace poco leí un comentario donde se decía algo así como que los socios de IOTA la iban a dejar tirada, como hacen los bancos que se las dan de modernos por colaborar con algunas cryptos pero que realmente no tienen intención de usar y lo hacen por moda. 

El problema es que no estamos hablando de bancos dirigidos por analfabetos tecnológicos que aún usan sistemas basados en cobol, que es del año 1959. Estamos hablando de tecnológicas punteras que realmente necesitan la tecnología, como Bosch, que está enfocada en el Iot y lleva trabajando con IOTA desde 2015, no desde ayer.

O Fujitsu, que se está gastando un pastizal para crear una cadena de suministro e incorporarla a su planta de fabricación de Ausburgo.

O DXC, otra multinacional tecnológica, también asociados y mostrando una curiosa prueba de concepto sirviendo zumos en la feria de Hannover. 

IOTA & DXC - juice bar robot - Hannover Industrie Messe 4.0 / 2018 - YouTube

Las tecnológicas no están por moda, están por necesidad, me parece a mí que a diferencia de los bancos u otras empresas, si entienden de algo es de tecnología.


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

Claro claro, hacen falta millones para el IoT...

BIoT: Real examples of work of our system


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Claro claro, hacen falta millones para el IoT...
> 
> BIoT: Real examples of work of our system



ya has venido a trolear el hilo?
se os ve preocupados bitcoñeros

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 12:19 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> VW hace poco ha hecho público que se ha gastado unos 3000 millones de dólares en su nuevo sistema operativo, una de las características que salen en 2019 es digital Carpass que funciona bajo el tangle.




Pasta de la buenita.
Metida toda en IOTA.
Incluso los trolls va a comprar iotas,cuando se cambien de coche.


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

Solo vengo a enseñar la diferencia entre proyecto humo (donde el marketing y el gasto mandan) y proyecto real (donde la tecnología y el ahorro mandan).

Gñeee fujitsu siemens gñeeee

Nos libramos de los gobiernos para cambiarlos por corporaciones gñeee


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2018)

Fujitsu respalda a IOTA como 'Nuevo estándar de protocolo' para pistas de auditoría, los mercados reaccionan

*Fujitsu respalda a IOTA como 'Nuevo estándar de protocolo' para pistas de auditoría, los mercados reaccionan*

El conglomerado japonés de TIC Fujitsu está lanzando una prueba de concepto (PoC) basada en IOTA para los procesos de auditoría en la industria manufacturera, según un comunicado publicado el 25 de agosto.

*El aviso dice que la compañía usará el protocolo IOTA como un "medio de almacenamiento de datos inmutable"* para pistas de auditoría en "entornos de producción industrial y cadenas de suministro", con el objetivo de mejorar la transparencia, la confianza de los datos y la seguridad de los datos.

Leopold Sternberg, Gerente de Programa en el Centro de Competencia Industria 4.0 con sede en Munich de Fujitsu, dijo que la nueva asociación *"ayudará a implementar IOTA como el nuevo estándar de protocolo" *y dijo que el gigante tecnológico está "bien equipado" para hacerlo dada su experiencia tanto en los servicios TIC como en las industrias manufactureras.

El proyecto conjunto pretende abordar los desafíos de las "cadenas de suministro y fabricación Industria 4.0" que, según el aviso, demandan medios más eficientes para generar confianza en la calidad e integridad de los procesos y productos.

El aviso describe un sistema de identificación basado en cripto propuesto para los componentes del producto y su estado de producción que estaría conectado a través de nodos en el protocolo Tangle de IOTA y hospedado por Fujitsu.

Tangle es un tipo diferente de tecnología ledger distribuida (DLT) que blockchain, en el sentido de que no usa "bloques" o minería, sino que se basa en un gráfico acíclico dirigido (DAG), un sistema ordenado topológicamente en el que diferentes tipos de transacciones ejecutar en diferentes cadenas en la red al mismo tiempo.

El precio de IOTA (MIOTA) ha aumentado más del 13 por ciento desde el anuncio de la asociación el 25 de agosto. La ficha se cotiza a alrededor de $0.60 en el tiempo de prensa, más del 12 por ciento en el día al cierre.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Solo vengo a enseñar la diferencia entre proyecto humo (donde el marketing y el gasto mandan) y proyecto real (donde la tecnología y el ahorro mandan).
> 
> Gñeee fujitsu siemens gñeeee
> 
> Nos libramos de los gobiernos para cambiarlos por corporaciones gñeee



Bobadas, con Bitcoin ya tienes la herramienta para librarte de los gobiernos, con IOTA puedes tener la herramienta perfecta para verter a la red tu excedente eléctrico o vender datos por dinero en vez de regalárselos a Google o encontrar aparcamiento rápidamente en la ciudad inteligente. 

Ambas cosas son necesarias, no entiendo tanto berrinche.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> *El aviso dice que la compañía usará el protocolo IOTA como un "medio de almacenamiento de datos inmutable"*



Esto es, sencíllamente, una aberración y demostraría que Fujitsu no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando.



silverwindow dijo:


> Tangle es un tipo diferente de tecnología ledger distribuida (DLT) que blockchain, en el sentido de que no usa "bloques" o minería, sino que se basa en un gráfico acíclico dirigido (DAG), un sistema ordenado topológicamente en el que diferentes tipos de transacciones ejecutar en diferentes cadenas en la red al mismo tiempo.



Todo muy bonito, pero es una estafa de tomo y lomo, puesto que en menos de un año ya se ha demostrado su inviabilidad al ser, de todo, menos tecnología ledger "distribuída". ¿Qué hay que distribuir exactamente si tienes que acudir a un "coordinador" para que el sistema funcione correctamente?

Es una gilipollez del calibre del que enuncian los bankitos cuando dicen que van a implementar una ledger distribuída entre sus clientes, pero dictada y supervisada por ellos.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto es, sencíllamente, una aberración y demostraría que Fujitsu no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando.



Tal vez porque ellos no compartan tu teoría de que nunca se quitará el coordinador.


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tal vez porque ellos no compartan tu teoría de que nunca se quitará el coordinador.



O porque saben que ellos serán un coordinador y lo de quitarlo es humo y espejos.


----------



## vpsn (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Esto es, sencíllamente, una aberración y demostraría que Fujitsu no tiene ni puta idea de lo que está hablando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bueno pero el coordinador no lo puede montar cualquiera, no podrian haber mas de un coordinador distribuidos por ahi?


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Bobadas, con Bitcoin ya tienes la herramienta para librarte de los gobiernos, con IOTA puedes tener la herramienta perfecta para verter a la red tu excedente eléctrico o vender datos por dinero en vez de regalárselos a Google o encontrar aparcamiento rápidamente en la ciudad inteligente.
> 
> Ambas cosas son necesarias, no entiendo tanto berrinche.



Muy bien muy bien. Los IOTAS para vosotros, si tan bueno es, se podrá programar para funcionar sobre LN. O directamente usar LN para pagos M2M.

No veo en IOTA algo con características monetarias, lo siento.

Si el tiempo dice que me equivoco, vendré aquí a comerme el owned.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2018)

me conformo con uno de estos en vez del lambo. 

IOTA (MIOTA) y *Porsche *estan realizando un proyecto conjunto.










De acuerdo con la última actualización del manejo de Twitter de IOTA, IOTA y Porsche Digital Labs han colaborado para trabajar juntos en el ‘Programa 4’, un proyecto concebido por Startup Autobahn.
Startup Autobahn es una innovadora empresa de nueva creación que comenzó en mayo de 2016. La empresa fue fundada por Daimler, Plug and Play, la Universidad de Stuttgart y Arena2036. Desde entonces, ha reclutado a nueve nuevas empresas y ha trabajado en varios proyectos relacionados con la innovación y el futuro de la movilidad. Startup Autobahn planea exhibir sus proyectos en el próximo Expo Day en julio de 2018.

Recientemente Startup Autobahn agregó a IOTA, Porsche y otras nuevas empresas tecnológicas para trabajar en una plataforma de innovación para la movilidad inteligente. En febrero, Porsche estaba probando la aplicación de la tecnología blockchain en la industria del automóvil. La tecnología blockchain ofrece una red segura y mejora la autorización de los vehículos.

IOTA es una empresa innovadora que administra un libro mayor distribuido de código abierto que proporciona pagos seguros y comunicaciones entre tecnologías basadas en IOT (Internet of Things). IOTA es conocido por usar DAG en lugar de blockchain, lo que lo hace exponencial. IOTA ofrece transacciones gratuitas independientemente del tamaño de los datos o la transacción.

El token de IOTA MIOTA ocupa el puesto número 9 en coinmarketcap. IOTA [MIOTA] tiene una capitalización de mercado de $ 6.6 mil millones con un volumen de suministro circulante de $ 113 millones. En el momento de la impresión, el precio de cotización está fijado en $ 2.38, los precios han disminuido en las últimas 24 horas en 0.62%.

El 3 de mayo a las 20:29 UTC, MIOTA alcanzó $ 2.65, el más alto en los últimos cuatro meses. La capitalización bursátil de la moneda había alcanzado los $ 7.3 billones en ese momento. Después de una semana de crecimiento positivo, el mercado de MIOTA cayó en la última hora en un 0.7%.


IOTA (MIOTA) y Porsche realizaran proyecto en conjunto para la startup Autobahn - Criptoinforme


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Muy bien muy bien. Los IOTAS para vosotros, si tan bueno es, se podrá programar para funcionar sobre LN. O directamente usar LN para pagos M2M.
> 
> No veo en IOTA algo con características monetarias, lo siento.
> 
> Si el tiempo dice que me equivoco, vendré aquí a comerme el owned.



Nada impedirá cambiar las iotas que consigas por BTC. 
Lo de usar LN para pagos M2M no funciona. Para empezar hay comisiones y no sé si BTC es tolerante a la partición.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 13:19 ----------




vpsn dijo:


> Bueno pero el coordinador no lo puede montar cualquiera, no podrian haber mas de un coordinador distribuidos por ahi?



Teóricamente el plan es distribuirlo y luego eliminarlo. Unicamente lo puede montar la fundación, el software del coo solo lo manejan ellos.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Veo mucho rebuzno de los bitcoñeros en este hilo. Cada vez están más preocupados, saben que bitcoin es puro humo y se preocupan de que por fin una alternativa real los destrone.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## davitin (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Veo mucho rebuzno de los bitcoñeros en este hilo. Cada vez están más preocupados, saben que bitcoin es puro humo y se preocupan de que por fin una alternativa real los destrone.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Solo en este? Mojón empieza el tour en el hilo de Bitcoin, se va a pontificar al de las alts y acaba cagando en este.

Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

davitin dijo:


> Solo en este? Mojón empieza el tour en el hilo de Bitcoin, se va a pontificar al de las alts y acaba cagando en este.
> 
> Enviado desde mi X7pro mediante Tapatalk



Si te fijas, sólo insisto en los hilos de las estafas, como son IOTA y Maidsafe


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Si te fijas, sólo insisto en los hilos de las estafas, como son IOTA y Maidsafe



Impresionante lo tuyo, no eres capaz de argumentar nada con un mínimo de coherencia y cuando se te pregunta por algo en concreto pasas de contestar. Ya todos sabemos que eres un simple charlatán.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Disculpa que me meta.
> 
> Eres la referencia del foro manejando datos, y yo te lo agradezco pq eso aporta un huevo de valor.
> 
> ...



Como mi intención no es trolear contesto en spoiler con abundantes "pruebas"... y es que... algunos usan el foro como "diario de trading":



Spoiler



Sólo en el caso que comentas podría justificarse ese promedio. Pero para que eso sucediese tuvo que *vender arriba* y recomprar más abajo... pero es que no vendió según sus post, es un holder convencido (y no hay nada malo en ello)

*Mensajes varios en los que dice que holdea:*

01/04/2018
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.

21/02/2018
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.

24/12/2018 (en torno a los puntos más altos)
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.

29/12/2018 (hold, hold)
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.

19/12/2018 
Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - IOTA: To the moon.

14/12/2018
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=20908992&postcount=2320

No sé si demuestra que "arriba no vendió", por que una cosa es lo que se escribe y otra lo que se hace. Pero ahí queda

Ahora, como el foro es su "diario de trading", apunto posts donde dice que entró, e hizo promedios tan falsos como el que abrió el "debate"

*Primera compra * 0.78$ cotizac. iota
https://burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/showpost.php?p=20744395&postcount=430

*Reconoce su primera y unica compra de iotas*
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=20813593&postcount=929
*
Su segunda compra* 01/12 1.49$ cotizac. iota
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=20826876&postcount=1048

*Tercera compra* 03/12 1.81$ cotiz.
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=20835723&postcount=1097

*Cuarta compra* 04/12 a 4$ de cotiz. ::
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=20855820&postcount=1584

*Otras más *a 2.50$
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21126912&postcount=3303

*Más a 1.79$ *(y dice que baja la media considerablemente)
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21225852&postcount=3575

*En Abril ya, a 0.95$* (aunque dice que con esa compra su promedio está en 0.80 :rolleye: :: )
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21617708&postcount=3944

*Días después dice tener 1000* unidades. (o sea que no ha vendido nada)
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=21748535&postcount=4021

Y ya el último post al que contesté, sigue comprando más, a los comentados 0.33$ de promedio
https://burbuja.info/showpost.php?p=22584871&postcount=4240

Bueno, ahí dejo un trabajo completo documentación, no recibiré ningún thanks y no creo que muchos lo lean, quizá alguno me llamen trol... pero mi palabra no va a quedar en duda


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Muy bien muy bien. Los IOTAS para vosotros, si tan bueno es, se podrá programar para funcionar sobre LN. O directamente usar LN para pagos M2M.
> 
> No veo en IOTA algo con características monetarias, lo siento.
> 
> Si el tiempo dice que me equivoco, vendré aquí a comerme el owned.



¿LN le da a Bitcoin características monetarias? Pero que burradas dices, tu sabes porque Bitcoín tiene características monetarias?, si me dices por el minado es que no tienes ni idea de economía. Las dos monedas tienen las mismas características, lo mires por donde lo mires, aunque cada una usa mecanismos técnicos diferentes. El LN es una ñapa para intentar solucionar un problema intrínseco de diseño de Bitcoin que nunca lo va a solucionar, de hecho se va a agravar.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Impresionante lo tuyo, no eres capaz de argumentar nada con un mínimo de coherencia y cuando se te pregunta por algo en concreto pasas de contestar. Ya todos sabemos que eres un simple charlatán.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Tienes todos mis argumentos en las primeras páginas de este mismo hilo. Te pongo palabras clave para que llegues rápido a mis posts:

- Estafa.
- Centralización.
- Flecha de tiempo.
- Cadena de bloques.
- Consenso.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Tienes todos mis argumentos en las primeras páginas de este mismo hilo. Te pongo palabras clave para que llegues rápido a mis posts:
> 
> - Estafa.
> - Centralización.
> ...



Ah, veo de hablas de Bitcoin, así estamos totalmente deacuerdo, sobre todo en lo de estafa y centralización, características intrínsecas de Bitcoin.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ¿LN le da a Bitcoin características monetarias? Pero que burradas dices, ...



¿Te suena de algo lo que significan palabras como fungibilidad, inmediatez o anonimicidad? Porque todas esas características que tiene un sistema monetario como es el "cash" son las que aporta la capa de la lightning network a Bitcoin.



easyridergs dijo:


> Las dos monedas tienen las mismas características, lo mires por donde lo mires, aunque cada una usa mecanismos técnicos diferentes.



No, perdona una (IOTA) es una estafa centralizada, y la otra (Bitcoin), puede utilizarse como moneda si los usuarios programas sus transacciones para que tengan un comportamiento similar al del dinero.



easyridergs dijo:


> El LN es una ñapa para intentar solucionar un problema intrínseco de diseño de Bitcoin que nunca lo va a solucionar, de hecho se va a agravar.



Bitcoin es un sistema autónomo descentralizado y la lightning network no es más que una segunda capa que se puede programar sobre la capa básica de Bitcoin y que le confiere muchas características monetarias.

Después vendrán llegando otras segundas capas que le conferirán características diferentes, como por ejemplo para la programación y ejecución de smart contracts.

Pero para que todo esto pueda funcionar adecuadamente, es necesario poder mantener la capa 0 (el propio Bitcoin) funcionando descentralizadamente y genererando periódicamente certidumbre matemática. Vosotros no tenéis ni siquiera eso.


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> ¿LN le da a Bitcoin características monetarias? Pero que burradas dices, tu sabes porque Bitcoín tiene características monetarias?, si me dices por el minado es que no tienes ni idea de economía. Las dos monedas tienen las mismas características, lo mires por donde lo mires, aunque cada una usa mecanismos técnicos diferentes. El LN es una ñapa para intentar solucionar un problema intrínseco de diseño de Bitcoin que nunca lo va a solucionar, de hecho se va a agravar.



Y lo dice un tío para el que C++ es un rating.

Pues vale, si tu lo dices...

Primero me dijiste que era imposible la descentralizacion absoluta (correcto) y ahora me dices que LN es una ñapa.

A ver tontín, si la descentralización absoluta es imposible, ¿como escalarías bitcoin de otra manera que no sea con LN? Y no vale decir que ahora no se puede, estamos suponiendo que sí se podría. Ya sabes, en un mundo hipotético en el que tu privilegiada mente controlara el diseño de bitcoin.

Por supuesto no vas a contestar o te vas a por las ramas, tal y como vienes haciendo siempre.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> ¿Te suena de algo lo que significan palabras como fungibilidad, inmediatez o anonimicidad? Porque todas esas características que tiene un sistema monetario como es el "cash" son las que aporta la capa de la lightning network a Bitcoin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo único centralizado de aquí es Bitcoin, controlado por china y por una empresa china, no existe nada más centralizado, el 52% del minado en manos de una persona. LN es una chapuza offline porque Bitcoin es incapaz de escalar, Aquí no engañas a nadie, estás engañando a la gente, eres un farsante sin escrúpulos.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 17:18 ----------




barborico dijo:


> Y lo dice un tío para el que C++ es un rating.
> 
> Pues vale, si tu lo dices...
> 
> ...



Lo escalaría rediseñando por completo la blockchain, que pareces tonto hijo. LN es una chapuza offline que se va a topar con el cuello de botella de la blockchain diseñada para cuatro ciberpunk. Ya vale de decir mentiras. Y desde luego que se más de economía, yo no me saqué el título en una tómbola.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

Bueno, ya me habéis cansado con vuestras chorradas. Voy a poneros la explicación del por qué IOTA, como buena scamcoin, requiere de la centralización del coordinador para poder funcionar. Si veo que alguno de vosotros se la lee y le da por preguntar cosas interesantes, participaré en el debate:

iota network - Does the Tangle enforce a tip-selection algorithm? - Iota Stack Exchange



> Can spammers use their own algorithm to non-randomly select tips — possibly then continuously confirming the same transactions over and over again while inundating the network? This was a recent assertion on Reddit that strikes me as false and I would like to rebut.



Y aquí viene la respuesta.




> The protocol does not enforce a particular tip selection algorithm, so every transaction-issuing network participant is free to choose whatever method they want. The IOTA reference implementation (IRI) has chosen MCMC. As demonstrated in*Equilibria in the Tangle*from*[1712.05385*all] Bad paper identifier network participants should (in theory) converge to the same tip selection algorithm, for game theoretic reasons.
> 
> So if the network is spammed with "good" transactions (e.g. following the default MCMC tip selection algorithm from the IRI) it does help the network. However, what you pointed out is true. That is, if the network is spammed with "bad" transactions (e.g. referencing the same old transactions over and over again) it*could potentially*slow the network down.*But if the majority of network users follows a sensible strategy like MCMC, this should not be an issue, because MCMC aims at choosing mainly "good" transactions.
> 
> It is worth noting that it is indeed possible to spam the network (to some degree), because the PoW is fairly small. So there have been instances in the past where people tried to flood the network with transactions. See e.g.



Y os digo dónde está "la clave de todo". Ni el protocolo ni, por supuesto, la teoría de juegos (porque IOTA no dispone de sistema de desincentivos ante el comportamiento malicioso al apenas requerir de PoW y, el poquito que requiere, no encadenarlo) exigen emplear el sistema montecarlo de selección de transacciones todavía no validadas sobre las que contruir la tuya. Así que un atacante con algo de PoW puede spamear por completo la red, realizar dobles gastos... vamos, lo que le plazca.


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Lo escalaría rediseñando por completo la blockchain,



Si no explicas como vas a quedar en evidencia aún más.


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2018)

IOTA Set to Go Big With its Volkswagen ‘Digital CarPass’ & Standard Protocol with Fujitsu

IOTA Foundation partners with Volkswagen to introduce the ‘Digital CarPass’.
Digital CarPass is a platform built on the IOTA blockchain offering a decentralized report card for data on the vehicles such as mileage.
Fujitsu, a Japan based IT company, has also partnered with IOTA to introduce the “Industry 4.0 co-create with Fujitsu” initiative with iota as the standard protocol.
IOTA is slowly gaining back its community’s confidence after the internal riffle amongst its founders. The IOTA crypto project is currently making news regarding its partnership developments with car-manufacturing giant, Volkswagen (VW). IOTA and VW have been working together to realize the dream of creating an internet of things (IoT) payment system through an autonomous automobile industry that will use cryptocurrencies to reduce the overall transaction fees across global payments.

Therefore, the IOTA blockchain and its MIOTA token will be part of the larger automobile industry in the near future. According to Volkswagen’s head of blockchain, Benjamin Sinram, who spoke in Tel Aviv, the company’s focus on integrating blockchain within its automobiles is in perfect synchrony with Volkswagen’s vision.

“We want to enable our autonomous cars to (provide) services for you and pay autonomously for these services with their own money,”

IOTA Volkswagen Digital CarPass
IOTA’s project together with Volkswagen ‘Digital CarPass’ will be available for clients very soon, a milestone that is expected to add fundamental value to both entities. The project has excited the IOTA community due to its potential of taking the crypto coin to newer markets. According to a post by Calcalist Tech, Sinram said the launch should be within Q1 of 2019.



IOTA
Iota Foundation is focused on blockchain technology, Benjamin Sinram (right)
Basically, IOTA developed the Digital CarPass in a bid to bring more practicality to cars. Frauds have survived for long within the vehicle industry as a result of tampering with data. This has often led to breach of contracts given owners looking for sellers or rental clients can hide some information. Volkswagen and IOTA plan on solving this through their Digital CarPass initiative that will ensure immutability of records like mileage through a tamper-proof protocol.

Fujitsu & IOTA’s Standard Protocol
IOTA is not only receiving attention from Germany but also tech giants from Asia’s superpowers like Japan. Fujitsu, a Japanese based technology company is the latest to make moves using the IOTA protocol. The company plans on integrating IOTA’s protocol, making it the market standard in Fin Tech.

Leopold Sternberg, Fujitsu’s Program Manager has indicated the company is a potential IOTA adopter given its experience in the technology field,

“Fujitsu is well-equipped to help roll out IOTA (MIOTA) as the new protocol standard as we are experts in both IT services and the manufacturing of IT products,”

This joint project by IOTA and Fujitsu aims at creating an environment for interaction with clients. In return, the two will be able to use the ‘Industry 4.0 co-create with Fujitsu’ initiative to develop solutions for and with the blockchain network!

Fujitsu, in their publication have sighted IOTA as a suitable platform for chain operations within the supply and production scope. This is regards to accountability of the whole production process and quality assurance. The report further suggested that IOTA’s blockchain would be a trustable source of information given its immutable nature hence a good audit resource.

IOTA stands to benefit greatly from this integration mainly because of increasing its utility scope. Fujitsu is a potential price driver for the MIOTA coin if the IOTA platform proves its data storage abilities.

MIOTA Price analysis
The MIOTA token is currently green and trading at $0.6148 against the dollar. The altcoin has maintained its top 10 position in market cap despite the differences that has arose within its management earlier in August. MIOTA’s performance in the past week has defied the bearish forces to gain 17% although most of it can be attributed to the past 24 hours.

Just like other crypto coins, MIOTA has remained highly volatile with the past month at 41% although its risk-return ratio is not guaranteed. It would therefore not be prudent to rely on that concept for anyone looking to invest in IOTA or peer cryptocurrencies. At one moment, the price of one IOTA token was as high as $5.23, a fact that has made crypto analysts remain optimistic on a potential rally to $10 in a year or two.

With the two technological firms firmly invested in the blockchain industry, many of the decentralized ledger technologies (DLTs) will appreciate the move by Volkswagen and Fujitsu, especially IOTA.

IOTA Set to Go Big With its Volkswagen


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, ya me habéis cansado con vuestras chorradas. Voy a poneros la explicación del por qué IOTA, como buena scamcoin, requiere de la centralización del coordinador para poder funcionar. Si veo que alguno de vosotros se la lee y le da por preguntar cosas interesantes, participaré en el debate:
> 
> iota network - Does the Tangle enforce a tip-selection algorithm? - Iota Stack Exchange
> 
> ...



Mira chato, pensaba que no eras tan tonto pero lo tuyo es demencial. ¿Tu comprendes lo que lees? Ya veo que no. Que parte no has entendido de "But if the majority of network users follows a sensible strategy like MCMC, this should not be an issue, because MCMC aims at choosing mainly "good" transactions. Sin entrar en más detalles que no vas a poder entender, este es el motivo por que cual todavía no se puede quitar el coordinador. En el momento que el uso de red crezca y crezca el spameo malicioso ya no le va a afectar. Aquí, al contrario de Bitcoin, el escalado ilimitado de la red hace que este sea más y más consistente e impide que le afecten los ataques. Claro, no puedes pretender esto en Bitcoin que solo llega a 6 TPS, con unos consumos de energía acojonantes y centralizada en una empresa china. Si esos mecanismos de Bitcoin estuvieran tan bien diseñados como dices no se hubiera permitido que un chino controle el 52% del hash y el mismo pais chino el 81%. Esto es IOTA es imposible pero claro a ti te gusta engañar a la gente y por esa no paso.

Igual que yo te he contestado razonadamente, espero que tu me contestes como Bitcoin va a tratar el importante tema del crecimiento del tamaño de la blockchain, la dependencia de la minería china, o el escalado real de la blockchain dejándose de chapuzas offline.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Bueno, ya me habéis cansado con vuestras chorradas. Voy a poneros la explicación del por qué IOTA, como buena scamcoin, requiere de la centralización del coordinador para poder funcionar. Si veo que alguno de vosotros se la lee y le da por preguntar cosas interesantes, participaré en el debate:
> 
> iota network - Does the Tangle enforce a tip-selection algorithm? - Iota Stack Exchange
> 
> ...



¿No asumes que al aumentar la red de tamaño no va a resultar cada vez más caro realizar un ataque? 

Si aumenta su tamaño 1000 veces puede que no sea tan fácil como lo pintas. Ahora mismo la usan 4 gatos, pero a medida que aumente la adopción se necesitará cada vez más energía para llevar a cabo un ataque de doble gasto. 

Por cierto, acabo de recordar una cosa, se va a cambiar el hash de IOTA a uno trinario para hacer PoW de forma mucho más efectiva con los futuros procesadores trinarios.

Por otro lado pregunto... ¿Puede usarse BTC para pagos M2M? Es una pregunta retórica, pero podéis decir lo que queráis.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Si no explicas como vas a quedar en evidencia aún más.



Tu te crees que si supiera diseñar una blockchain escalable de verdad estaría aquí posteando con cuatro bitcoñeros tramposos. No tengo ni puta idea, pero lo que sí que es claro es que al implementar LN que es una solución offchain se constata de manera fehaciente de que Bitcoin no es escalable. El LN es una mera trampa para alargar una mera herramienta especulativa llamada Bitcoin. El implementar una solución offchain no está mal en sí, pero en el momento que tu dinero queda secuestrado en esos canales y debe ser así de forma rutinaria para poder realizar las transacciones de forma masiva ya pierde sentido el blockchain. El blockchain debe ser de por sí rápido y escalable, pero por el mismo, LN es un artificio. 

IOTA sí que es una propuesta realmente escalable, que utilizarán flash channels, que es un solución offline, pero para usos puntuales porque de por sí IOTA no necesita de esto canales para escalar, escala en si misma.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 19:14 ----------




Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿No asumes que al aumentar la red de tamaño no va a resultar cada vez más caro realizar un ataque?
> 
> Si aumenta su tamaño 1000 veces puede que no sea tan fácil como lo pintas. Ahora mismo la usan 4 gatos, pero a medida que aumente la adopción se necesitará cada vez más energía para llevar a cabo un ataque de doble gasto.
> 
> Por otro lado pregunto... ¿Puede usarse BTC para pagos M2M? Es una pregunta retórica, pero podéis decir lo que queráis.



Parla, es que Mojon es un tramposo, en su misma argumentación estaba la respuesta del problema, que como tu bien dices es el aumento de uso de la red, pero el chico omite lo que le interesa para engañar a la gente.


----------



## barborico (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Tu te crees que si supiera diseñar una blockchain escalable de verdad estaría aquí posteando con cuatro bitcoñeros tramposos. No tengo ni puta idea,



Suficiente, gracias.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Suficiente, gracias.



Muy bien, salida por la tangente. Argumenta porque Bitcoin es escable, si solo puedes decir LN no hace falta que digas nada.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿No asumes que al aumentar la red de tamaño no va a resultar cada vez más caro realizar un ataque?
> 
> Si aumenta su tamaño 1000 veces puede que no sea tan fácil como lo pintas. Ahora mismo la usan 4 gatos, pero a medida que aumente la adopción se necesitará cada vez más energía para llevar a cabo un ataque de doble gasto.



Desde luego que, conforme aumente la cantidad de "tips" disponibles, que podríamos asociar a una mayor cantidad de uso de la red, el ataque sería más costoso. ¿Pero tú sabes la barbaridad de potencia de cálculo que un atacante sería capaz de reunir por cuatro duros? Tan sólo habría que ver el salto de efectividad y potencia de minado que se produjo en Bitcoin cuando se introdujeron los FPGAs frente al minado con tarjeta gráfica.

El problema radica en que un atacante motivado puede hacerse fácilmente con un puñado de FPGAs para atacar IOTA, sin embargo el sistema no incentiva (y tampoco requiere) que los usuarios "casual" que utilizan la red tengan que emplear FPGAs para realizar su prueba de trabajo. El desequilibrio es brutal sin desincentivos. ¿Cuántos de los usuarios "casual" están dispuestos a adquirir FPGAs para competir contra el atacante y su floodeo de transacciones? Ninguno. Y menos sin nisiquiera disponer de mecanismo de incentivos.



Parlakistan dijo:


> ¿Puede usarse BTC para pagos M2M? Es una pregunta retórica, pero podéis decir lo que queráis.



Por supuesto que puede emplearse Bitcoin para pagos M2M, pero si quieres hacerlo en la capa 0, ese uso deberá de competir con el resto de usos que los demás usuarios pretendemos darle mediante las comisiones.

Si no te interesa pagar dichas comisiones, pues puedes emplear la capa de la Lightning Network, que tiene comisiones irrisorias.


----------



## Ronmocho (29 Ago 2018)

Una pregunta un tanto tonta. He instalado el Wallet Trinity y me he pasado los IOTAs desde Bitfinex al wallet (a mí se me está transfiriendo inmediatamente, en el Wallet ya está en estado "receiving"). 

Ahora bien, al crear el seedvault, se genera como .kdbx y al tratar de abrirlo con el KeePass, la contraseña que asigné no la reconoce. ¿Es cosa del KeePass? ¿Cómo abrir el archivo de otro modo?

No estoy muy alarmado porque he impreso el seed en un PDF, y ahora mismo me lo apunto en una hoja de papel analógica de toda la vida, pero me extraña no poder abrir el .kdbx

¿Sabéis a qué puede ser debido?


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2018)

Ayer iota movió el mayor volumen desde hace 20 días:

*Aug 28, 2018 : 130.082.000 * (la mayor cifra desde el 08 de Agosto)

De esa cifra no movió ni un 1% en dólares o euros.... Iota es dependiente de Tether y de BTC

Cosa que cualquiera que sepa leer y hacer click en este enlace puede comprobar:
IOTA (MIOTA) price, charts, market cap, and other metrics | CoinMarketCap


----------



## silverwindow (29 Ago 2018)

Ronmocho dijo:


> Una pregunta un tanto tonta. He instalado el Wallet Trinity y me he pasado los IOTAs desde Bitfinex al wallet (a mí se me está transfiriendo inmediatamente, en el Wallet ya está en estado "receiving").
> 
> Ahora bien, al crear el seedvault, se genera como .kdbx y al tratar de abrirlo con el KeePass, la contraseña que asigné no la reconoce. ¿Es cosa del KeePass? ¿Cómo abrir el archivo de otro modo?
> 
> ...



No creo q lo puedas abrir con el kepass no con ningun otro programa.
Vamos yo nonlo he probado,pero yo diria q solo se puede abrir con el wallet.

Si tienes la seed en pdf y papel ya estan segurisimas.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Desde luego que, conforme aumente la cantidad de "tips" disponibles, que podríamos asociar a una mayor cantidad de uso de la red, el ataque sería más costoso. ¿Pero tú sabes la barbaridad de potencia de cálculo que un atacante sería capaz de reunir por cuatro duros? Tan sólo habría que ver el salto de efectividad y potencia de minado que se produjo en Bitcoin cuando se introdujeron los FPGAs frente al minado con tarjeta gráfica.
> 
> El problema radica en que un atacante motivado puede hacerse fácilmente con un puñado de FPGAs para atacar IOTA, sin embargo el sistema no incentiva (y tampoco requiere) que los usuarios "casual" que utilizan la red tengan que emplear FPGAs para realizar su prueba de trabajo. El desequilibrio es brutal sin desincentivos. ¿Cuántos de los usuarios "casual" están dispuestos a adquirir FPGAs para competir contra el atacante y su floodeo de transacciones? Ninguno. Y menos sin nisiquiera disponer de mecanismo de incentivos.
> 
> ...



Los incentivos van a llegar pronto, no sé si conoceras aquel programa SETI, que lo que hacía era que dejabas encendido el PC y realizaba tareas de cómputo para la ciencia. En cierto modo Qubic es parecido, se alquila potencia de calculo a cambio de recompensa en IOTA. Creo que eso va a subir mucho el hash ya que hay un buen incentivo y no como ahora que los nodos los mantiene la comunidad por altruismo. 

Y Qubic no va a tardar mucho en llegar, ya está casi listo su lenguaje de programación, Abra. Hoy vi ejemplos de ello en el Discord de IOTA. 

Bitcoin podrá hacer pagos de máquina a máquina, pero el coste es tan alto y la velocidad tan lenta que no merece la pena ni para los usuarios ni para la industria. Imagina los futuros coches pagan en forma automática un peaje, con Bitcoin se iba a formar una cola buena detrás. 

Y los datos no pueden costar ni siquiera un céntimo, sería una ruina para la interacción de pequeños dispositivos entre ellos y tampoco serviría a la industria si cada vez que por ejemplo se verifica la temperatura de una máquina o la calidad del aire de una ciudad hay que pagar. 

Bitcoin donde si funciona es en las finanzas, con contratos inteligentes y LN es más que de sobra.


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Desde luego que, conforme aumente la cantidad de "tips" disponibles, que podríamos asociar a una mayor cantidad de uso de la red, el ataque sería más costoso. ¿Pero tú sabes la barbaridad de potencia de cálculo que un atacante sería capaz de reunir por cuatro duros? Tan sólo habría que ver el salto de efectividad y potencia de minado que se produjo en Bitcoin cuando se introdujeron los FPGAs frente al minado con tarjeta gráfica.
> 
> El problema radica en que un atacante motivado puede hacerse fácilmente con un puñado de FPGAs para atacar IOTA, sin embargo el sistema no incentiva (y tampoco requiere) que los usuarios "casual" que utilizan la red tengan que emplear FPGAs para realizar su prueba de trabajo. El desequilibrio es brutal sin desincentivos. ¿Cuántos de los usuarios "casual" están dispuestos a adquirir FPGAs para competir contra el atacante y su floodeo de transacciones? Ninguno. Y menos sin nisiquiera disponer de mecanismo de incentivos.
> 
> ...



Te lo voy a poner fácil Mojon que prefieres? 

Un sistema que es consciente de sus vulnerabilidades, que pone una medida transitoria para que la red no sea reventada, y que cuando esta red es lo suficientemente fuerte para que pueda funcionar sola se retira la medida. IOTA

Un sistema que cree que es invulnerable, que es 100% seguro, que tiene mecanismos de todo tipo para que nadie la pueda controlar, pero que a la hora de verdad un país autoritario controle el 81% del poder de hash y quede a la expensas de lo que ese país decida. BITCOIN

Piensa en lo que te digo, vuestro sistema de incentivos a llevado a que la moneda que tanto quieres esté en manos de un gobierno autoritario.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Te lo voy a poner fácil Mojon que prefieres?
> 
> Un sistema que es consciente de sus vulnerabilidades, que pone una medida transitoria para que la red no sea reventada, y que cuando esta red es lo suficientemente fuerte para que pueda funcionar sola se retira la medida. IOTA
> 
> ...



El coordinador, por mucho que os intente vender la burra un desarrollador sin escrúpulos como "come-from-beyond", que además es el mismo pájaro que sacó NXT, no es una "solución transitoria".

Nunca va a existir una cantidad de usuarios "suficiente" como para abandonar el coordinador porque nunca va a tener IOTA un mecanismo bien diseñado de desincentivos que prevenga frente a los ataques de spameo de la red, los dobles gastos y, algo de lo que tampoco hemos hablado todavía, los "sybil attacks"

Sin un coordinador y sin una cadena de bloques que publique periódicamente la "situación de estado del sistema al total de nodos de la red", los nuevos nodos y los que se reconecten al sistema después de un tiempo, nunca van a tener certidumbre de que la información que están recibiendo, y la que ellos envían a la red (sus transacciones) tienen como origen y/o alcanzará al resto de nodos legítimos de la red. Y como el comportamiento malicioso de un conjunto de nodos no hay forma de que resulte penalizado, porque apenas disponéis de barreras de entrada al sistema a la hora de "validar transacciones", pues un atacante puede inundar la red de nodos maliciosos que fueran aislando entre sí a los nodos legítimos y realizando fraudes de doble gasto.

Es exactamente lo mismo que expuse en el hilo de Maidsafe, solo que ellos allí decían que evitaban los ataques sybil mediante el gasto de espacio de disco duro (cuando ese argumento es absurdo, puesto que el espacio de almacenamiento en disco no es un recurso irrecuperable) y vosotros aquí lo que tenéis como "desincentivo" es una ridícula pruebecilla de trabajo que tampoco constituye un desincentivo efectivo.


----------



## Parlakistan (29 Ago 2018)

Tweet de un ejecutivo de Fujitsu alabando la última incorporación de IOTA. 

Twitter

Y este es muy interesante y viene de un empresario de la red "evangelizadora" de IOTA:

Twitter

Tesla no es nada al lado de VW, pero a nivel de prestigio y propaganda es genial, a pesar de los problemas que tiene últimamente.

---------- Post added 29-ago-2018 at 21:09 ----------




Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El coordinador, por mucho que os intente vender la burra un desarrollador sin escrúpulos como "come-from-beyond", que además es el mismo pájaro que sacó NXT, no es una "solución transitoria".
> 
> Nunca va a existir una cantidad de usuarios "suficiente" como para abandonar el coordinador porque nunca va a tener IOTA un mecanismo bien diseñado de desincentivos que prevenga frente a los ataques de spameo de la red, los dobles gastos y, algo de lo que tampoco hemos hablado todavía, los "sybil attacks"



Lo que no entiendes es que ni siquiera necesita usuarios humanos para aumentar el hash y tampoco lo que implica Qubic, que precisamente crea un mecanismo de incentivos. 

Qubic: Quorum-based Computations - Powered by IOTA


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> El coordinador, por mucho que os intente vender la burra un desarrollador sin escrúpulos como "come-from-beyond", que además es el mismo pájaro que sacó NXT, no es una "solución transitoria".
> 
> Nunca va a existir una cantidad de usuarios "suficiente" como para abandonar el coordinador porque nunca va a tener IOTA un mecanismo bien diseñado de desincentivos que prevenga frente a los ataques de spameo de la red, los dobles gastos y, algo de lo que tampoco hemos hablado todavía, los "sybil attacks"
> 
> ...



Tu piensas en clave bitcoin y sabes que nunca pasará de ser una reserva de valor, eso va a conllevar siempre un numero de usuarios reducido, de hecho está concebida para un limitado numero de usuarios. Iota no necesita personas, todo dispositivo estará conectado al tangle, el tamaño de la red será tan brutal que no habrá potencia de hash suficiente para perturbarla. No te olvides, IOTA es infinitamente escalable, eso la fortalece, no la colapsa como Bitcoin.

La burra te la han vendido a ti con Bitcoin, mucho mecanismo y mucha chorrada y os la habéis dejado secuestrar por el chino. Eres la monda, empiezo a pensar que tienes algo de retraso, te cuesta mucho asimilar los conceptos, claro por eso te han tangado con el bitcoñito.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2018)

La verdad que es deprimente que un tipo que va palmando pasta como "easyridergs".... intenta dar lecciones de rentabilidad y acusa de ser tangado a "Sr.Mojon" que compró BTC a dos dígitos (cosa que se pueda leer en los hilos de btc), y por tanto lleva una rentabilidad superior al 5.000% (otros no llevamos tanto compramos a 3 dígitos)

Jran ilo hamijos!! Seguiré por aquí,... el tonto lo ha buscao FUD FUD FUD


----------



## easyridergs (29 Ago 2018)

p_pin dijo:


> La verdad que es deprimente que un tipo que va palmando pasta como "easyridergs".... intenta dar lecciones de rentabilidad y acusa de ser tangado a "Sr.Mojon" que compró BTC a dos dígitos (cosa que se pueda leer en los hilos de btc), y por tanto lleva una rentabilidad superior al 5.000% (otros no llevamos tanto compramos a 3 dígitos)
> 
> Jran ilo hamijos!! Seguiré por aquí,... el tonto lo ha buscao FUD FUD FUD



Aquí el único amargado que pierde pasta eres tu. Has reconocido que ni sabes invertir ni sabes de blockchain. De hecho por no tener no tienes ni argumentos. Sigue aquí todo lo que quieras, nos servirás de bufón. Eres un LOOSER de manual.


Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (29 Ago 2018)

IOTA Consensus Masterclass - Beginners - IOTA Forum

Más respuestas vergonzosas de come-from-beyond ante las preguntas sobre el asunto de alcanzar un consenso en IOTA. Por ejemplo.



> Question by Pascal L:
> If each node has a different view of the tangle, then that would mean also a different set of Tips, right?
> Now the consensus was reached here because we all used the same view of the tangle with the same set of Tips...what if I have a different set of tips that reference other transactions?
> 
> ...



"Private subtangles". Cágate lorito.

Y yo le preguntaría al estafador de "come from beyond" después de esa intervención: ¿Qué pasa si un nuevo nodo entra en IOTA o se reconecta después de un tiempo y cae rodeado casualmente de un subgrupo de nodos que no comparten las mismas "tips" que el subgrupo de nodos restantes? Ese nodo tiene imposible saber si se encuentra rodeado de un subgrupo pequeño de nodos o de un subgrupo de nodos maliciosos porque las tips que le van a retransmitir a él, y sobre las que él debe de construir sus propias transacciones, no cuestan apenas trabajo de falsificar y spamear en la subred, dando una falsa sensación de legitimidad.

En resumen, le preguntaría a este estafador cuánto cuesta el realizar un sybil attack en una tangle de IOTA sin coordinador.

El problema de no tener una prueba de trabajo encadenada es que, al igual que en la estafa de Maidsafe, no existe forma de castigar el comportamiento malicioso selectivo de un grupo de nodos. Me explico. Un grupo de nodos puede, de cara al resto de nodos de la red, comportarse de forma aparentemente legítima y únicamente comportarse de forma maliciosa ante los desafortunados nodos cuyo total de conexiones entre pares se hubiese establecido únicamente con los maliciosos.

Si por defecto el cliente de IOTA establece (por poner un ejemplo) 8 conexiones entre pares, los nodos maliciosos atacantes se comportarían de forma legítima con todos aquellos nodos a los que se hubieran conectado únicamente con 7 o menos conexiones, pero se comportarían maliciosamente con aquellos desafortunados cuyas 8 conexiones se hubiesen establecido con la subred de nodos maliciosos.

Este "doble juego" apenas tendría castigo en la red IOTA porque la información que comparte la red cuesta poco de generar (prueba de trabajo irrisoria).

En Bitcoin esto es imposible puesto que la información que intercambia la red es costosísima de fabricar y, por lo tanto, una subred de nodos maliciosos no puede falsificarla para mostrar una "doble cara" a los nodos cuyas conexiones podrían haber atrapado.

El estafador de come-from-beyond ya se dió cuenta en NXT (que era proof of stake) que el coste de atacar la red en lq formq en la que os he explicado era trivial y se sacó de la manga la idea de los "clústeres económicos", que era la forma en que unos nodos (nodos de importancia económica) tuviesen la capacidad de estampillar qué información del sistema era la información "veraz" en el caso de haber discrepancias.

Ahora el tío habla de "private subtangles" que es, a efectos prácticos, lo mismo.

Y todo para seguir estafando a la gente y no reconocer que, si la información que intercambia la red cuesta poco o nada de producir, entonces falsificarla también costará poco de hacerlo, con lo que ese "doble juego" en el que consistiría un Sybil attack y que os he explicado antes, sería una amenaza muy real a la que sólo se puede combatir centralizando el sistema.


----------



## p_pin (29 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Aquí el único amargado que pierde pasta eres tu. Has reconocido que ni sabes invertir ni sabes de blockchain. De hecho por no tener no tienes ni argumentos. Sigue aquí todo lo que quieras, nos servirás de bufón. Eres un LOOSER de manual.
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Tú si que pierdes, tonto, venga dinos cuanto? 

Yo? yo no tengo nada, sólo vengo a reírme en tu cara

PD Este que tiene un nick como el mío no soy yo, y no era yo el que minaba, ya en 2014 en ese caso la famosa burbucoin, el pool lo creo Alxemi, el mismo que años después abrió el primer hilo de alt-coins

Burbuja.info - Foro de economía - Ver Mensaje Individual - [BURBUCOIN] Hilo oficial del pool burbucoinpool.com

Cuando tu vas... yo bingo :XX:


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2018)

David Sonstebo hace un rato:

We are working very hard on Coordicide, so the timing is perfect, hopefully we can find the synergy


----------



## vpsn (30 Ago 2018)

A mi me da iigual que sea una estafa, mientras se vaya to da moon.


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ago 2018)

vpsn dijo:


> A mi me da iigual que sea una estafa, mientras se vaya to da moon.



No es ninguna estafa.

Yo respeto a los que invierten en bitcoin,pero como mucho haran un x2 o un x3

IOTA es facil que alcance un x100 en un par de años

Aunque fuese un putu truño ,que no lo es,aunque fujistsu,VW Porsche..estuvieran equivocados y el tal Sr. Mojon de un foro de burbuja tuviera razon...si dicen q sera el standard...sera el standard.

Y punto.

3000 millones invertidos.Y mas que vienen.Esto no es una shitcoin de 4 devs niños rata.


Acasso la tecnologia del sistema bancario actual es eficiente o optima? Y la usa todo el.mundo.

El Sr.Mojon aprendera la leccion con dolor de vhs-beta,no se impone el.mejor (que en este caso IOTA lo es) se impone el que tiene mas apoyos.

Aparte de que IOTA no tiene rival.Bitcoin no esta en el Internet of Things,ni se le espera.

Iota sera el nuevo " bluetooth" para que os hagais una idea.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (30 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> El Sr.Mojon aprendera la leccion con dolor de vhs-beta,no se impone el.mejor (que en este caso IOTA lo es) se impone el que tiene mas apoyos.



Yo ya he aprendido bastantes lecciones en mis siete años de experiencia en el mundillo de las criptomonedas. ¿Estás tú dispuesto a aceptar las que te corresponden aprender a ti?

Ve y pregúntale a Sirpask si el estafador de Come-from-beyond no hablaba ya en NXT sobre "clústeres económicos" cuando se le descubrió allí el problema del "nothing at stake" en el Proof of Stake, anda ve. Y ahora os lo está intentando empaquetar de nuevo aquí cuando se le vuelve a hacer ver que, si no acumulas trabajo, nada impide a un atacante el presentar información falsa a un subgrupo de nodos, ni tampoco hay forma de desincentivar dicho comportamiento.

Los problemas que están surgiendo en vuestra shitcoin ni siquiera son novedosos, puesto que ya han aparecido en shitcoins anteriores.

Por ejemplo en shitcoins PoS como Peercoin se adoptó como solución al problema del "nothing at stake" el publicar periódicamente checkpoints centralizados, que es exactamente lo mismo que ha implementado en vuestra scamcoin con el coordinador.

Ahora come-from-beyond habla de "private tangles", que es en esencia lo mismo que proponía con los "clústeres económicos" en NXT, que creo que ni siquiera se llegaron a implementar allí porque tampoco es que fueran a solucionar gran cosa, puesto que sigue tratándose de centralización.


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ago 2018)

P.pin y Mojon os veo preocupados. El primero reconocido por el mismo pierde pasta a chorro, el segundo copiando y pegando cosas que ha visto por internec y no es capaz de entender. Mojon chico suficiente cruz tienes con el retraso que tienes, ya paso de explicarte nada, cada vez que se te pregunta algo tu ni sabes ni contestas. Asúmelo bitcoin 81% en manos del presidente de china, la realidad es dura chico.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (30 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> P.pin y Mojon os veo preocupados. El primero reconocido por el mismo pierde pasta a chorro, el segundo copiando y pegando cosas que ha visto por internec y no es capaz de entender. Mojon chico suficiente cruz tienes con el retraso que tienes, ya paso de explicarte nada, cada vez que se te pregunta algo tu ni sabes ni contestas. Asúmelo bitcoin 81% en manos del presidente de china, la realidad es dura chico.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Perdedor, mira como tiemblo, si si publico porque estoy preocupado no porque me divierta dejarte en evidencia


----------



## easyridergs (30 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Perdedor, mira como tiemblo, si si publico porque estoy preocupado no porque me divierta dejarte en evidencia



Joder, encima multinick, cada vez te hundes más en la mierda.

Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barborico (30 Ago 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Joder, encima multinick, cada vez te hundes más en la mierda.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



Sigue sigue vamos

Menos dudas quedan

En el fondo me das pena, toma un centimico para que puedas volver a empezar: Here is your link to receive 0,090548 MB (≈0,01 USD): Byteball &mdash; A cryptocurrency platform ready for real world adoption


----------



## p_pin (30 Ago 2018)

Negrofuturo dijo:


> Gran trabajo, pero insisto en lo dicho: No te gastes para según qué cosas.



Lo hago con placer

---------- Post added 30-ago-2018 at 11:26 ----------




easyridergs dijo:


> P.pin y Mojon os veo preocupados. El primero reconocido por el mismo pierde pasta a chorro, el segundo copiando y pegando cosas que ha visto por internec y no es capaz de entender. Mojon chico suficiente cruz tienes con el retraso que tienes, ya paso de explicarte nada, cada vez que se te pregunta algo tu ni sabes ni contestas. Asúmelo bitcoin 81% en manos del presidente de china, la realidad es dura chico.
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk



jajaja te inventas hasta mis mentiras, eres buen payaso, y en tu casa lo agradecen....


----------



## silverwindow (30 Ago 2018)

Proyectos de IOTA

IOTA Ecosystem Discover - Projects

Empieza a tener su "mundillo", el ecosistema va avanzando.
Quien no quiere conectar un cacharro IOT?


----------



## barborico (30 Ago 2018)

silverwindow dijo:


> Quien no quiere conectar un cacharro IOT?



Ayer me compre un tostador con IoT. Menos mal que venia con soporte nativo de IOTA, si no las tostadas me salen quemadas. Ahora salen color marroncito claro, como las promesas de Come-From-Beyond.


----------



## McMax (30 Ago 2018)

Alguien sabe como sacar los Iotas de Hitbtc? Me va a tocar vender en btc/eth sacarlos y recomprar?


----------



## Parlakistan (30 Ago 2018)

¿Están cerradas las transferencias? 

Posiblemente estén implementando el Hub IXI, en Huobi están igual, y en Binance reabrieron hace poco después de días. 

Te va a tocar esperar segurame.


----------



## vpsn (31 Ago 2018)

barborico dijo:


> Ayer me compre un tostador con IoT. Menos mal que venia con soporte nativo de IOTA, si no las tostadas me salen quemadas. Ahora salen color marroncito claro, como las promesas de Come-From-Beyond.



Joder entre los IOTAS, el microfono de la CIA, el chip de la companya de tostadoras para poder hacer seguimiento a tiempo real del funcionamiento de la tostadora y su placa para mandar mensajes de texto binarios a un servidor de esta companya y la antena wifi..


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Sep 2018)

Coming Up: Local Snapshots

Los snapshots automáticos están al caer.


----------



## Parlakistan (2 Sep 2018)

Twitter

Dominik con un miembro de los verdes del Bundestag, encargado entre otras cosas de la "agenda digital". 
Desde luego saben moverse bien en el ámbito castucil.


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Sep 2018)

Qubic status update September 3rd 2018


----------



## Parlakistan (4 Sep 2018)

IOTA Co-Founder Dominik Schiener will be speaking to Germany's minister of the chancellery; Deutsche Telekom and Deutsche Bahn apparently into IOTA as well - Hello IOTA

_Süddeutsche Zeitung, uno de los periódicos más grandes de Alemania (con una circulación de casi 400,000) celebrará su cumbre económica anual del 12 al 14 de noviembre de 2018. Entre los oradores se encuentran la canciller alemana Angela Merkel , el presidente de la Comisión de la UE Jean-Claude Juncker , varios ministros del gobierno alemán y muchos altos ejecutivos de compañías alemanas (¡es una de las mayores cumbres económicas de Alemania hasta la fecha!).

Dominik Schiener, cofundador de IOTA, representará a la Fundación IOTA allí y será parte de una mesa redonda el 13 de noviembre junto con Helge Braun, Jefe de la Cancillería y Ministro Federal de Asuntos Especiales. 

El tema de la charla lo dice todo: ¿cómo puede Alemania convertirse en una nación líder en blockchain? Y IOTA está ahí para responder la pregunta.
_

En Noviembre reunión con la castuzada al más alto nivel, estará incluso culo mantecoso.


Están presentes:
Angela Merkel

Bundeskanzlerin

Bundesrepublik Deutschland

Peter Altmaier

Bundesminister für Wirtschaft und Energie

Bundesrepublik Deutschland

Dorothee Bär

Staatsministerin für Digitalisierung

Bundesrepublik Deutschland

Andreas Scheuer

Bundesminister für Verkehr und Digitale Infrastruktur

Bundesrepublik Deutschland

Olaf Scholz

Bundesminister der Finanzen

Bundesrepublik Deutschland

Horst Seehofer

Bundesminister des Inneren, für Bau und Heimat

Bundesrepublik Deutschland

Jean-Claude Juncker

Präsident

Europäische Kommission

Jens Weidmann

Präsident

Deutschen Bundesbank

Charles-Edouard Bouée

Socio principal, CEO

Roland Berger

Markus Haas

CEO

Telefónica Deutschland Holding AG

Joe Kaeser

Vorstandsvorsitzender

Siemens AG

Katja Kipping

Vorsitzende

DIE LINKE

Christian Lindner

MdB

Bundesvorsitzender der FDP

Hasta Reuter

Vorsitzender des Vorstands

KUKA AG

Günther Schuh

Fundador y jefe ejecutivo

e.GO Mobile AG

Christian Costura

Vorstandsvorsitzender

Banco alemán

Achim Wambach

Präsident

Zentrum für Europäische Wirtschaftsforschung


----------



## Ircapo (5 Sep 2018)

Sr.Mojon: Agradezco sinceramente el gran esfuerzo por aportar tus argumentos y tu valiosa opinión.
Sin entrar en la parte técnica de la cuál no soy entendido. Ciertamente no ves posible que el “Sistema” adopte Iota como la referencia y si hay que centralizar pues se centraliza? Más a favor del sistema. Motivo fundamental para hacerla triunfar. Aunque sea en contra de la idea original.
Qué crypto te parece la más interesante que no sea Bitcoin? Un saludo


----------



## Parlakistan (5 Sep 2018)

Aquí se puede ver mejor a los "speakers" 

400 Bad Request

Casi na... 

Y mientras siguen afianzadose institucionalmente:

Twitter

_Proud to represent the IOTA Foundation at the OECD today. Wonderful to see them putting their leadership weight behind figuring out financing models that support DLT innovation via an agile approach to development impact_


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2018)

Asociación con Engie, una empresa de energía Francesa que cotiza en el CAC 40, es decir, de las más grandes del país vecino.

ENGIE Lab CRIGEN and the IOTA Foundation to drive DLT innovation in the smart energy ecosystem


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Sep 2018)

Al ser IOTA un protocolo de código abierto es fácil que aparezcan siempre cosas nuevas:

You don

Y ya hay roadmap actualizado:

Research & Development Roadmap | IOTA


----------



## p_pin (8 Sep 2018)

Resumen de cotización de la semana:
Iota la 3era de las 15 primeras que más ha caído en los últimos 7 días


----------



## Azkenchack (8 Sep 2018)

IOTA (MIOTA) is winning over the most strategic country in IoT

Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 08-sep-2018 at 21:28 ----------

IOTA (MIOTA) está fuertemente centrada en la industria, y eso es un gran problema.*Es un gran problema porque son las industrias las que impulsarán la cripto adopción para la mejor parte, no los especuladores.*Las grandes empresas tienen los recursos y la influencia para impulsar la adopción masiva de DLT en la sociedad.*Pero no es solo su enfoque en la industria lo que le da a IOTA (MIOTA) una ventaja en los mercados.*También es el hecho de que está enfocado en las naciones más estratégicas para IoT, y eso es Alemania.

Mientras que China es grande en la fabricación, Alemania es la verdadera potencia de la industria en el mundo.*Es el hogar de todas las principales compañías de alta tecnología en todas las industrias, que van desde la movilidad a la robótica avanzada, y IOTA parece haber ganado a estas compañías a su lado.*IOTA parece haber ganado los corazones de la industria alemana.*IOTA ahora se asocia con algunas de las industrias más grandes de Alemania,*incluido Volkswagen*, y eso es una gran ventaja para su crecimiento futuro.*Una vez que IOTA se haga cargo de la industria alemana en su totalidad, se habrá convertido prácticamente en el estándar para IoT.

Pero lo que es más interesante es que IOTA (MIOTA) está ganando aceptación por parte del gobierno alemán.*Las regulaciones son un aspecto crítico para el crecimiento del espacio criptográfico.*Esto se puede ver en la reciente decisión de*Goldman Sachs*de archivar sus planes para la creación de una mesa de negociación de bitcoin, debido a la falta de claridad normativa.*El fuerte favor de IOTA en los círculos políticos de Alemania es bastante visible en el hecho de que personas clave de IOTA presentarán junto con el Canciller alemán en noviembre.

El evento en cuestión es la*cumbre económica anual de entre el 12*°*y el 14*°*noviembre organizada por Süddeutsche Zeitung*, uno de los periódicos más importantes de Alemania.Algunos de los oradores clave en este evento incluirán al Canciller alemán, Jean-Claude Juncker, el presidente de la Comisión Europea, y el propio Dominik Schiener de IOTA.*El hecho de que IOTA se presente en tales eventos es una señal de que el gobierno alemán está a favor de la tecnología de IOTA, y esto podría impulsar su adopción más amplia, en el líder mundial de la industria y la innovación.

Con una base tan sólida en tecnología y política, IOTA es sin duda uno de los cryptos más infravalorados a los precios actuales.*Eso se debe a que tiene una posibilidad realista de hacerse cargo de una industria, que según algunas estimaciones valdrá al menos $ 5 billones en la década de 2020.*Al integrarse con la industria alemana, IOTA (MIOTA) podría hacerse cargo del 50% del mercado mundial de IoT.*Tal participación de mercado podría hacer que pruebe un límite de mercado de un billón de dólares.*Lo que esto hará con su precio por unidad es una incógnita.*Valdría fácilmente miles de porcentajes por encima de lo que vale hoy.

*



Enviado desde mi LEX722 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Sep 2018)

WZL x GCX x IOTA

Un artículo muy interesante de cómo están probando IOTA industrialmente. Es muy importante como se logra controlar la producción y da acceso al cliente que lo solicite a datos de esta. Los micropagos entre máquinas parece que los valoran mucho.


----------



## Parlakistan (10 Sep 2018)

Dominik Schiener ha sido invitado como orador a este congreso bancario que se celebra en el corazón financiero alemán, Frankfurt. 

Está presente el poder financiero de la UE, con Draghi y el ministro alemán de finanzas, aparte de directivos de gran cantidad de bancos europeos. 

No hay más representantes de crypto en este congreso, los oradores son muy pocos y muy importantes y es increíble ver a Dominik entre ellos. 


Frankfurt European Banking Congress


----------



## itaka (10 Sep 2018)

alguna noticia de cuando ledger va a incluir a iota?


----------



## DONK (12 Sep 2018)

Creeis que este año sera como el anterior y a partir de Noviembre subiran las crypto en general y esta en particular?

De momento lo unico que hacen es bajar bastante,pegar un arreon fuerte para despues bajar aun mas paulatinamente,la unica que veo que aguanta mas o menos el tipo es Bitcoin cosa no termino de comprender porque no me parece la mejor moneda,me imagino que como se hacen muchas transaciones con el y algunas monedas casi dependen en exclusiva de su uso se mantiena ahi por eso.

Si este año no hay pump creo que muchas se iran a la mierda a lo largo de 2019.


----------



## Parlakistan (12 Sep 2018)

El Cuidador dijo:


> Creeis que este año sera como el anterior y a partir de Noviembre subiran las crypto en general y esta en particular?
> 
> De momento lo unico que hacen es bajar bastante,pegar un arreon fuerte para despues bajar aun mas paulatinamente,la unica que veo que aguanta mas o menos el tipo es Bitcoin cosa no termino de comprender porque no me parece la mejor moneda,me imagino que como se hacen muchas transaciones con el y algunas monedas casi dependen en exclusiva de su uso se mantiena ahi por eso.
> 
> Si este año no hay pump creo que muchas se iran a la mierda a lo largo de 2019.



Si supieramos que va a hacer el mercado seríamos todos ricos. IOTA depende de momento de lo que haga el Bitcoin, a largo plazo ya veremos. Ahora mismo creo que el mercado está esperando que la sec se pronuncie sobre el etf de SolidX. 
Lo que hay es una gran indecisión, pero si nos atenemos a la línea de tendencia histórica de BTC como mucho nos quedarían 2 o 3 meses de purgatorio. La histórica alcista está en 4700 dólares aproximadamente en estos momentos y cada día que pasa esa línea está más alta. 

Por otro lado no veo al mercado con mucha fuerza bajista, sobre los 6k apenas hay oferta. Tampoco los toros tienen fuerza, veremos si Bitcoin es capaz de ir de nuevo a los 6400 podría significar que el viento está cambiando.

Si Bitcoin cambia de tendencia, las alts van a ser regadas, aunque muchas mierdas van a desaparecer, de eso no cabe duda.

---------- Post added 12-sep-2018 at 17:11 ----------




itaka dijo:


> alguna noticia de cuando ledger va a incluir a iota?



No sé lo que le quedará, estaban con la integración en Trinity que ya está disponible. 

Lo que si han publicado hoy es un roadmap de Qubic. 

Qubic: Quorum-based Computations - Powered by IOTA


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Sep 2018)

Ojo, que parece que hay algo con General Electric, una empresa que está un poco de capa caída y busca reinventarse, pero que sigue siendo un monstruo de 150000 millones de capitalización y 300000 empleados. Cotiza en el Dow Jones. 


Twitter


----------



## easyridergs (14 Sep 2018)

Para el que se pregunte si el token IOTA tendrá utilidad o no.






Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Sep 2018)

Object Manager Group, un consorcio industrial compuesto por multitud de empresas y que su función es decidir sobre la implementación de estándares mundiales en software, ha comenzado el proceso de estandarización de IOTA. 

OMG Technical Meeting Agenda from September 2018 : Iota

Está noticia es tan importante o más que la asociación con Volkswagen o Bosch, porque convertirse en el estándar del iot para Internet, como pueda ser por ejemplo el protocolo TCP/IP, no es moco de pavo y supone un grado de adopción enorme. 

Esto ya se sabía que podía suceder en el momento que entró el presidente de Object Manager Group a la fundación, el señor Richard Soley.


----------



## R2volador (19 Sep 2018)

Hola a tod@s !!!

Regresé !! jejeje
Cuantos quedáis vivos a la tormenta/maremoto... ?

Yo sigo con mi derrotero. 

Buen viento Mi iota !!!


----------



## spala (21 Sep 2018)

R2volador dijo:


> Hola a tod@s !!!
> 
> Regresé !! jejeje
> Cuantos quedáis vivos a la tormenta/maremoto... ?
> ...



todos vivos,
no hay prisa, precios ganga, hay q aprovechar para bajar el promedio de compra.


----------



## easyridergs (21 Sep 2018)

Que imagen más preciosa del tanglemonitor ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Parlakistan (21 Sep 2018)

easyridergs dijo:


> Que imagen más preciosa del tanglemonitor ¡¡¡¡¡¡



¿Cuando ha sido eso?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (27 Nov 2018)

IOTA: To the floor :: :: ::

IOTA (MIOTA) precio, gráficos, capitalización bursátil y otras métricas | CoinMarketCap


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (2 Dic 2018)

El_anarquistamualdina dijo:


> Si crees en las posibilidades de IOTA a largo plazo es buen momento para comprar, si no crees estás tardando en vender. El precio, hasta que no acabe la caída de bitcoin va a seguir cayendo.



Me pregunto donde estan todos los participantes de este hilo a estas horas . ::


----------



## Zaucol (3 Dic 2018)

Dani350z dijo:


> Me pregunto donde estan todos los participantes de este hilo a estas horas . ::



En IOTA to the Moon II, bocarán


----------



## calamatron (3 Dic 2018)

Que esperabais,haceros millonarios con esta mierda de mundo q nos ha llevado a la medio ruina?


----------



## Parlakistan (3 Dic 2018)

calamatron dijo:


> Que esperabais,haceros millonarios con esta mierda de mundo q nos ha llevado a la medio ruina?



¿Ya has vendido?


----------



## calamatron (24 Jun 2019)

Seguis escondidos como las ratas,seguis alabando al q abrio el post?.
Os avise,todo era un puto fomo q nos metieron empezando x el creador del post y el panadero de la esquina.


----------



## p_pin (24 Jun 2019)

Que no hombre, el que esté en mínimos históricos es señal de compra:


----------



## Corcho (28 Nov 2019)

calamatron dijo:


> Seguis escondidos como las ratas,seguis alabando al q abrio el post?.
> Os avise,todo era un puto fomo q nos metieron empezando x el creador del post y el panadero de la esquina.



Pero la iota fundation sigue creciendo contratando gente cada día, consiguiendo más colaboradores y enseñando más proyectos y usos...que más pueden hacer? No superan a muchísimas otras cryptoa?


----------

